# Coachella Valley.....



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

My 88 Nissan Sentra "Shell Shock"


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

whats up turtle.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

CUSTOM PESCO SET UP BUILT BY TOMMY'S HYDRAULICS.ON LOWRIDER CAR OF THE YEAR ,GAMEOVER.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

INTO







XICATED CAR CLUB ALWAYS PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE VALLE!!!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME MORE RANFLAS FROM THAT INTOXICATED CAR CLUB!!!

















GOT SOME NEW SHIT COMING OUT FOR THAT OH EIGHT!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

DEE FROM TOUCH OF CLASS CC WILL BE HAVING THERE CRUISE NIGHT ,EVERY SECOND SUNDAY OF EACH MONTH FOR MORE INFO 760-625-6524 DEE.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 21 2008, 08:14 PM~9750807
> *whats up turtle.
> *




Whats upppp...

Is that Indo's truck?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jan 21 2008, 09:33 PM~9752604
> *Whats upppp...
> 
> Is that Indo's truck?
> *


yes sir and it for sale.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

HERES A FEW OF MINE:
























































































WILL POST MORE


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

whats up turtle!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

looking good.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife62_@Jan 23 2008, 05:32 PM~9766272
> *whats up turtle!!
> 
> 
> ...



What up Tim.
Are those the new bezels? Look good.
You guys ready for the show?
I'll be there....


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

engraving by jaime.


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 23 2008, 10:53 PM~9769133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT TROPHY IS TO DIE FOR...................


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ro


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

2007 TOY DRIVE .


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

working on that 2003 lexus one of are members.


----------



## LOCOS63 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Jan 28 2008, 09:07 PM~9807974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  you guys have nice cars I grew up in Thermal went to Coahella high school moved to Oregon got married my husband builds lowriders too grew up with lowriders kept them a tradition in my family we go to coachella to visit I will post cars so you guys can see them I just had to say Hi to people from my home town miss the palm trees


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS63_@Jan 31 2008, 07:54 PM~9836605
> *      you guys have nice cars I grew up in Thermal went to Coahella high school moved to Oregon got married my husband builds lowriders too grew up with lowriders kept them a tradition in my family we go to coachella to visit I will post cars so you guys can see them I just had to say Hi to people from my home town miss the palm trees
> *


thanks for posting up.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

THIS WEEKEND IS THE BAJITOS DEL VALLE CAR SHOW .FOR MORE INFO CALL RUDY OR NABOR 342-1615 ON SATURDAY FEB / 2 /08.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 31 2008, 09:46 PM~9837325
> *THIS WEEKEND IS THE  BAJITOS DEL VALLE CAR SHOW .FOR MORE INFO CALL  RUDY OR NABOR 342-1615 ON SATURDAY  FEB / 2 /08.
> *



Whats up fucker!!!!

Do you know where they are having the show at?


----------



## venturacounty (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Fifty8_@Jan 23 2008, 11:21 PM~9769335
> *THAT TROPHY IS TO DIE FOR...................
> *


ORIGINAL OWNER OF TROPHY RIGHT HERE


----------



## venturacounty (Feb 2, 2008)

j/k the caddi clowns


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

HONDA FOR SALE $8500


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

2008 bajitos del valle car show 2/2/08


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

took home trophy for the best 3 wheel at the show.


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

any more pics from yesterday


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

y didnt u go roch? ur club was out there and went down for a cruise downtown


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

Valle Style Car Club


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

Bajitos Del Valle Car Club


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Feb 3 2008, 11:08 AM~9854675
> *y didnt u go roch? ur club was out there and went down for a cruise downtown
> *



whats up richard? i was busy yesterday dident have time to go, yeah bubble told me about it.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i havent seen one car in here yet that i dont like


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I HAVE THIS 1996 BANSHEE 4 SALE READY FOR GLAMIS HOOK UP BY RUBEN IN INDIO. 4 SALE


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

FUUUUUUUCK! i wish i lived closer! that banshee is SICK!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

indio's boys bike all most ready.


----------



## Goldschlager82 (Feb 9, 2008)

what up turtle its jamie in az


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Goldschlager82_@Feb 8 2008, 08:49 PM~9899291
> *what up turtle its jamie in az
> *



What up jamito!!!

How is eveything? We'll be there in a couple of weeks. You ready?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

today at the sand drags .


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

homie has this regal for sale hit him up 760-413-0735 mike luna"tata"


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

DR. SEBASTIAN CAR SHOW.


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

from this weekend


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Feb 26 2008, 03:46 PM~10036413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you guys go to the black history parade.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

TURTLE ARE YOU READY FOR PHOENIX.THIS SUNDAY.


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 26 2008, 10:20 PM~10039299
> *did you guys go to the black history parade.
> *



yeah we went it wasent as good as last year


----------



## sanchostattoos (Aug 30, 2007)

Here's mine...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

PHOENIX SHOW.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

phoenix show.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

here's a 63 that were working on.from bajitos del valle.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

AT THE LA QUINTA PARK ON SUNDAY.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

AT THE LA QUINTA PARK ON SUNDAY.3/16/08


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Orlando

I have shometing for u. $$$

Qoe onda guey. It looks like it was on at the park?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

TURTLE DID YOU SEE THE DATE ON THOSE PICTURES ,ITS WRONG 3/16/08 PINCHE CAMARA LOCA.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Arizona show 2008


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 21 2008, 08:46 PM~10226780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats us coachella valley.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

REST IN PEACE JESSE SERVIN 3/26/08 THIS THE CORRECT DATE NOT THE ONE ON THE PHOTOS. CAMERA GOING CRAZY IT ALWAYS HAPPENS.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

REST IN PEACE JESSE SERVIN 3/26/08 THIS THE CORRECT DATE NOT THE ONE ON THE PHOTOS. CAMERA GOING CRAZY IT ALWAYS HAPPENS.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

hey orlando get at me so we can talk bout pattern the roofon mikes regal


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

More pics!!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

anyone have any pics of this car from Bajitos Del Valle Car Club


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

WHO'S GOING TO THE BAJITOS DEL VALLE PICNIC THIS WEEKEND KING OF THE STREETS ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

1993 CADDY FOR SALE 88,OOO MILES RWD $$$$$$$$$$$$.HIT ME UP .


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn262/j...03081244a-1.jpg


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

PICTURES FROM THE 5 DE MAYO SHOW AT SABOBA CASINO.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 6 2008, 09:59 PM~10595921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your car/s making it on "livin the low life" show!!!, also to CITY CRIUSERS!!!!........TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72BOATTAIL (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 11 2008, 10:00 PM~10632389
> *Congrats on your car/s making it on "livin the low life" show!!!, also to CITY CRIUSERS!!!!........TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2... Congrats to "Game Over" And Memo from City Cruisers on Livin' the Low Life coverage


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> > Here's mine...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 11 2008, 10:01 PM~10632715
> *BUILD IN MEXICALI
> *


NICE CAR HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 11 2008, 09:00 PM~10632389
> *Congrats on your car/s making it on "livin the low life" show!!!, also to CITY CRIUSERS!!!!........TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK HOMIE JUST TRYING TO PUT THE VALLEY ON THE MAP.


----------



## sanchostattoos (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 11 2008, 11:01 PM~10632715
> *BUILD IN MEXICALI
> *


No shit! Thats kool i've been trying to figure out who did it up! I'm getting rid of it next weekend.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanchostattoos_@May 24 2008, 02:48 PM~10729164
> *No shit! Thats kool i've been trying to figure out who did it up! I'm getting rid of it next weekend.
> *


WHERE IS IT GOING TOO???


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

SOLD MY 64 IMPALA SICK 4.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

MY NEW PROJECT 1966 IMPALA CONV.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HOPE IT'S STAYED IN THE VALLEY


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 29 2008, 09:17 PM~10767877
> *HOPE IT'S STAYED IN THE VALLEY
> *


ITS GOING TO STAY IN THE VALLE.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 29 2008, 09:17 PM~10767867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE NEW PROJECT DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

im looking for a fornt seat for a 64 buckets or a bench let me know if any one got one out hear


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Jun 4 2008, 08:47 PM~10801927
> *im looking for a fornt seat for a 64 buckets or a bench let me know if any one got one out hear
> *


HIT ME UP ON MONDAY ILL LET YOU KNOW.


----------



## sanchostattoos (Aug 30, 2007)

Well im not actually selling it the ex wife got it in the divorce. Still got my Fleetwood and my Monte Carlo though


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

wat up fellas!!! :wave:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2008, 09:58 PM~10821464
> *HIT ME UP ON MONDAY ILL LET YOU KNOW.
> *



give me a call let me know whats up


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

SALUDOS A TODOS LOS CARNALES DEL VALLE DE COACHELLA   EVERYONE KNOW A HYDROS SHOP IN INDIO OR COACHELLA :biggrin:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jan 20 2008, 02:34 AM~9738029
> *My 88 Nissan Sentra "Shell Shock"
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good man,


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 18 2008, 11:30 PM~10903660
> *SALUDOS A TODOS LOS CARNALES DEL VALLE DE COACHELLA     EVERYONE KNOW A HYDROS SHOP IN INDIO OR COACHELLA  :biggrin:
> *


TOMMYS HYDRALICS FROM MANACOS CAR CLUB IN THE CITY OF MIL PALMAS.


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHAT KIND OF SETUP ARE YOU LOOKING FOR HOMEY? I LIVE IN INDIO AND DO STUFF OUT OF MY GARAGE. PM ME AND I WILL GIVE YOU MORE INFO....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

I've heard there is a show in palm springs next sunday...does anyone know where it's at?  :dunno:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 20 2008, 07:15 PM~10916931
> *I've heard there is a show in palm springs next sunday...does anyone know where it's at?    :dunno:
> *



I was told it's on Saturday the 28th in the back parking lot at Margaritas in P.S.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Gracias homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jun 21 2008, 11:40 PM~10923589
> *I was told it's on Saturday the 28th in the back parking lot at Margaritas in P.S.
> *


Does anyone know what day and time the show is this weekend???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Once again, wat up fellas...... cool turn out, wat up turtle....cool show but I think the show winner was the bombita from viejitos!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

wat up Tommy!!!..............Indio where were your boys??? :dunno:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 29 2008, 02:23 AM~10973302
> *Once again, wat up fellas...... cool turn out,  wat up turtle....cool show but I think the show winner was the bombita from viejitos!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> wat up Tommy!!!..............Indio where were your boys??? :dunno:
> *



It was clean.


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

that show was fucking gay


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

yuppp Valle Style C.C. putin it down, winner capricee


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wap up Rich, how's it going???


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

prety good, in tha process of learning how 2 paint already did u go to the show on saturday? n e pics??


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

yea, It was hotter than a motha......, Cool I'll let u practice on the 65.
I took some with my phone, but they don't look to good.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 29 2008, 01:23 AM~10973302
> *Once again, wat up fellas...... cool turn out,  wat up turtle....cool show but I think the show winner was the bombita from viejitos!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> wat up Tommy!!!..............Indio where were your boys??? :dunno:
> *


WE LEFT TO DENVER COLORADO THAT SAME WEEKEND .TO A LOWRIDER CARSHOW,ILL POST SOME PICTURES OF THE TRIP,GAME OVER GOT ALOT OF ATTENTION.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

POST SOME PICTURES OF THE CARSHOW FROM THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

WHEN IS THE SHOW IN INDIO? :uh: 
WE WANT TO HIT IT NEXT YEAR  
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 1 2008, 09:08 PM~10993924
> *WE LEFT TO DENVER COLORADO THAT SAME WEEKEND .TO A  LOWRIDER CARSHOW,ILL POST SOME PICTURES OF THE TRIP,GAME OVER GOT ALOT OF ATTENTION.
> *



WHATS UP BRO THANKS ON THE HOOK UP WITH THE SEAT


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

congats to ORLANDO in Denver keep em coming big dawg


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 1 2008, 08:08 PM~10993924
> *WE LEFT TO DENVER COLORADO THAT SAME WEEKEND .TO A  LOWRIDER CARSHOW,ILL POST SOME PICTURES OF THE TRIP,GAME OVER GOT ALOT OF ATTENTION.
> *


Cool, can't wait to see pics and GAME OVER'S 1st place trophy!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 1 2008, 08:08 PM~10993924
> *WE LEFT TO DENVER COLORADO THAT SAME WEEKEND .TO A  LOWRIDER CARSHOW,ILL POST SOME PICTURES OF THE TRIP,GAME OVER GOT ALOT OF ATTENTION.
> *


My bad bro,...... I forgot you boys play with the BIG DOGGS.....TTT FOR "GAME OVER"

LOOKING GOOD IN DENVER!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

LOOKING FOR 2 FENDER FOR A 66 IMPALA OR CAPRICE.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Jul 2 2008, 03:56 PM~10999975
> *WHATS UP BRO THANKS ON THE HOOK UP WITH THE SEAT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 8 2008, 10:09 PM~11043339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin attention!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

THIS PAST WEEKEND WE HAD A PHOTO SHOOT,


----------



## 99deville (Jun 3, 2008)

Heres my ride.... Palm Springs.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone know were I could get a multi battery charger at around here?


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Over 15 years Experience, more than 200 car club plaques made. 

Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to [email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200, leave a message we will call you back.

Website-www.Lowriderplacas.com


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

HERES THE FINISH PRODUCT .


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 23 2008, 08:43 PM~11164572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD ASS PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jul 23 2008, 09:00 PM~11164725
> *BAD ASS PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank bro.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

damn thats bad ass pic


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

dAAMMM, HOMMMIE, THAT SHIT LOOOOOKS BADDD ASSSSSS!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

heres indio new project getting reinforced.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

more goodys for indio regal.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

HERES SNOOP FROM BAJITOS WITH HIS NEW MOTOR FOR HIS 63.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

MURALS FOR SNOOP"S 63 IMPALA ,DASH,CENTER CONSULE.


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 22 2008, 11:11 PM~11417249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice murals!


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

I heard on the radio this morning about an auto A/V electronics sale going on at the P.S Convention Center this weekend.

They said they would be selling Kicker, Kenwood, Alpine and a bunch of other high end stuff at cheap prices.

Have any of you guys ever been to one of these sales and is it worth it or is it all bulls#%@?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

QUE ONDA CABRONES.....WERE THE FUCK U ALL BEEN AT???? :rant: :rant:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

waiting for vegas :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 5 2008, 05:26 AM~11781909
> *QUE  ONDA CABRONES.....WERE THE FUCK U ALL BEEN AT???? :rant:  :rant:
> *


Been getting ready for Vegas

What's up JoJo? You going?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NA BRO, BUT SHOULD BE A GREAT SHOW. :biggrin: GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SO HOW DID YOU ALL DO IN VEGAS??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

I wasnt happy and I dont think orlando is either.

He got 3rd fpr best of show. Freaky tales got 2nd and Perfect Score got 08 lowrider of the year.  

I got 3rd in my class and didnt even place in best of show. I think i had 2 of the winners beat. :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 22 2008, 11:11 PM~11417249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Oct 14 2008, 10:33 PM~11866856
> *I wasnt happy and I dont think orlando is either.
> 
> He got 3rd fpr best of show. Freaky tales got 2nd and Perfect Score got 08 lowrider of the year.
> ...


 :angry: :rant:  :rant:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

AQUI EN ESTE TOPIC NI LAS PINCHES MOSCAS SE PARAN :nosad: :nosad: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 20 2008, 12:01 AM~11915256
> *AQUI EN ESTE TOPIC NI LAS PINCHES MOSCAS SE PARAN :nosad:  :nosad:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I think it's becuase we arent full of Shit like some of the other one's. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Oct 20 2008, 11:19 AM~11918973
> *I think it's becuase we arent full of Shit like some of the other one's. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ANY ONE GOT PICS FROM LAST WEEKEND SHOW IN INDIO???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

MR. QUACK'S BOMBITA :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

THAT'S IT FOR NOW. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OH YEA,.....I THINK I MISSED GAME OVER. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

It looks like it was a decent turn out.

I couldnt make it, my biyhad a game in Menafee that afternoon.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

yea, it was a pretty cool turn out...........next one bro. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

pictures of game over before las vegas 08.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

heres more pictures from vegas 08.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

heres some from la gente car show 08.larege en la fecha.sorry


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

rollerz only cc 3rd annual toy drive ,will be having over 25 categories ,cash prizes for hop,and best of shows,post your clubs to see if your going to support thank you ,rollerz only valle de coachella.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

there you go camaradas pictures from vegas 08.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT HAPPEND TO THE PICS INDIO??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

dont know.ill pm to you.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2008, 11:19 PM~12233940
> *dont know.ill pm to you.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 2 2008, 01:15 AM~12309742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup Coachella Valley Riderz, if you guys need a parts hookup, hit me up. I head out to L.A. every week and bring back inventory to the I.E. Peace.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 11 2008, 08:16 PM~12407675
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin clean and mean.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 11 2008, 11:16 PM~12407675
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey JoJo

It was good to finally meet you last Sunday. :thumbsup: 

Thats a nice 65, what are your plans for it?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 12 2008, 01:27 AM~12409195
> *Lookin clean and mean.
> *


Thanks homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Dec 12 2008, 03:51 PM~12414848
> *Hey JoJo
> 
> It was good to finally meet you last Sunday. :thumbsup:
> ...


How is it going bro... yea it was cool to meet you too. As far as the car, I'm hopeing to get it painted early in the new year and then time will tell homie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 11 2008, 10:16 PM~12407675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like that 65.lifted show your set up.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

$FOR SALE$


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/005-2.jpg
http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/004-3.jpg
http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/003-4.jpg


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 12 2008, 11:23 PM~12417668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 nice caddy


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY TOY DRIVE LA CHAPTER SATURDAY.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

92 $FOR SALE$ 6,500


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Indio, is the caddy lifted homie???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 15 2008, 06:24 PM~12439116
> *Indio, is the caddy lifted homie???
> *


no ,not lifted 66,000 original miles.2 amps 2 10inch speakers.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

IMPERIAL VALLEY PRESS GIVING PROPS TO THE TOY DRIVE.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 19 2008, 10:29 PM~12480452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HAVE A SAFE AND MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

YUM YUM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 12 2008, 12:16 AM~12407675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 26 2008, 12:08 AM~12529206
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS........... BE SAFE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## centerfolds (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by centerfolds_@Jan 2 2009, 05:32 PM~12587636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wat up fellas, does anyone have an extra hydraulic pump for sale???


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 1 2009, 03:02 AM~12575768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Frank Durans car ? "CLASS OF 58"


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 3 2009, 05:24 PM~12595701
> *Is that Frank Durans car ? "CLASS OF 58"
> *


Yea, I think so. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

bajitos del valle kick back carshow on the 17Th of jan .whos going .


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Where is it going down at bro???


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 13 2009, 10:08 PM~12697843
> *bajitos del valle kick back carshow on the 17Th of jan .whos going .
> *


MORE INFO


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 13 2009, 10:18 PM~12698831
> *MORE INFO
> *


HYW 111 & JACKSON ST INDIO CA .THE OLD DODGE DEALER SHIP.OR CALL ME AT 760 601-4447 ORLANDO


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT TIME HOMIE??? :|


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

BAJITOS DEL VALLE SHOW


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

WHERES NABORS BLACK GLASSHOUSE


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

THATS IT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 17 2009, 07:07 PM~12736262
> *WHERES NABORS BLACK GLASSHOUSE
> *


DAM... UR RIGHT I MISSED IT. :angry:  , SORRY, NEXT TIME. BUT IT DID LOOK CLEAN AS HELL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TURTLE, INDIO....... WHERE WERE YOU FELLAS AT???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 17 2009, 07:08 PM~12736271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN SETUP DONE UP BY YOURS TRULY.. A&A AUTO PUTTIN IT DOWN .........


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

THANKS BAJITOS DEL VALLE..WE HAD LOTS OF FUN SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE WORK HOMIE, I'LL HAVE TO GIVE YOU A CALL. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

BETTER PIC!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE..IT ALSO HAS A OLD SCHOOL TILT BED MAYBE NEXT TIME YOU WILL SEE IT WITH THE BED TILTING....


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME RIDES WHICH I HAVE DONE....
65 IMPALA WHICH WAS IN THE CLUB AND GOT SOLD....
















S-10 WITH STEEL HARDLINES WITH THE HELP OF RICK ROSAS..
















MY SON HELPING ME IN MY OLD REGAL WHICH IS NOW IN AZ.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 17 2009, 07:44 PM~12736582
> *TURTLE,  INDIO.......  WHERE WERE YOU FELLAS AT???
> *


WE WHERE THERE EATING TACOS,WE GOT THERE BEFORE THE HOP.GOOD SHOW .NEXT WEEKEND IN DESERT HOT SPRINGS CAR SHOW ,DESERT BOYS CC .


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 19 2009, 10:07 PM~12755650
> *WE WHERE THERE EATING TACOS,WE GOT THERE BEFORE THE HOP.GOOD SHOW .NEXT WEEKEND IN DESERT HOT SPRINGS  CAR SHOW ,DESERT BOYS CC .
> *



Damm cabron, youre always eating. :biggrin: 
I couldnt make it out, had baseball registrations to do Saturday. 
I should be able to make the picnic.


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jan 20 2009, 11:15 AM~12760843
> *Damm cabron, youre always eating. :biggrin:
> I couldnt make it out, had baseball registrations to do Saturday.
> I should be able to make the picnic.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 20 2009, 06:36 PM~12765053
> *
> *


WAT UP HOMIE, LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE MOTOR. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 19 2009, 09:07 PM~12755650
> *WE WHERE THERE EATING TACOS,WE GOT THERE BEFORE THE HOP.GOOD SHOW .NEXT WEEKEND IN DESERT HOT SPRINGS  CAR SHOW ,DESERT BOYS CC .
> *


 :yes:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

ANYONE GOT PICS FROM THE DESERT BOYS PICNIC....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 26 2009, 12:42 PM~12819287
> *ANYONE GOT PICS FROM THE DESERT BOYS PICNIC....
> *


NOT ME :no: :no:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 26 2009, 12:42 PM~12819287
> *ANYONE GOT PICS FROM THE DESERT BOYS PICNIC....
> *


sorry no pics but good show.


----------



## sypher (Jan 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

How many clubs from the valley going to make the Upland (traffic) show this year??? :|


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 1 2009, 11:53 PM~12879714
> *:biggrin:
> *


wat up able, let me know what's going on with the motor homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

SPRAYING SOME COLOR ON INDIO'S 84 BUICK REGAL TRUNK.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

THIS IS THE COLOR THATS GOING ON 66 CONV.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

NEW BATTERIES FOR TONY'S SIX FOUR IMPALA.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

WORKING ON MY 66'S DISK BRAKES & MOLDING MY UPPER & LOWER ARMS.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

2009 here we come.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HERE ARE A FEW PIC'S OF LAST YEARS UPLAND SHOW, WHOS GOING???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OK, YOU GET THE IDEA....WHO'S GOING???


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Has anyone been to the fair yet?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 12 2009, 09:51 PM~12989845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would be there next year with GAMEOVER.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Feb 16 2009, 09:40 PM~13024885
> *Has anyone been to the fair yet?
> *


QUE ONDE HUEY.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 21 2009, 10:37 PM~13072800
> *QUE ONDE HUEY.
> *



Que Onda?
You guys going to the show in DHS on Saturday?

Anyone else going?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 21 2009, 09:35 PM~13072786
> *would be there next year with GAMEOVER.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Feb 22 2009, 11:04 PM~13083010
> *Que Onda?
> You guys going to the show in DHS on Saturday?
> 
> ...


 :yes: yes sir


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT UP FELLAS...ARE THERE TWO SHOWS THIS WEEKEND???

TURTLE SAYS SAT. DHS

ABLE SAYS SUN. P.S.

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 25 2009, 08:04 PM~13113722
> *WAT UP FELLAS...ARE THERE TWO SHOWS THIS WEEKEND???
> 
> TURTLE SAYS  SAT. DHS
> ...


on sunday its LRD'S VIDEO SHOOT .


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

LAYING SOME METALFLAKE ON INDIO'S 84 REGAL .


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 25 2009, 11:11 PM~13115237
> *on sunday its LRD'S VIDEO SHOOT .
> *



I heard about some show in P.S on Sunday too, but not sure where. 
The show on Saturday is at Mission Springs Park. Right off Palm. It dosent start till 1pm and goes till 9pm. 

Where's LRD's video shoot at and for what song?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Feb 26 2009, 08:48 AM~13117660
> *I heard about some show in P.S on Sunday too, but not sure where.
> The show on Saturday is at Mission Springs Park. Right off Palm. It dosent start till 1pm and goes till 9pm.
> 
> ...


YEA, I HEARD ABOUT THE DHS SHOW ON THE RADIO TODAY, BUT NOT SURE WHERE THE ONE IN PALM SPRINGS IS AT.
:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 25 2009, 10:27 PM~13115366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD INDIO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

CAR SHOW


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 28 2009, 12:50 AM~13135575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint job homie  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

PICS FROM DESERT HOT SPRINGS SHOW!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WATCH OUT FOR THESE FOOLS!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 28 2009, 10:51 PM~13141696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE OG


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 28 2009, 10:47 PM~13141678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LAST BUT NOT LEAST, CONGRADS TO TURTLE AND ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

THAT'S IT FOR TODAY, BUT 2MORROW'S SHOW IN PALM SPRINGS SHOULD BE THE BOMB!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 27 2009, 10:50 PM~13135575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE... ORLANDO, THAT'S LOOKING CLEAN BRO. I KNOW INDIO IS GOING TO BE GETTING SOME TROPHY'S PRETTY SOON HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 28 2009, 08:51 PM~13141696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is my next project after my 66 impala gets completed ,my 56 belair hard top.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 28 2009, 09:27 PM~13141982
> *ORALE... ORLANDO, THAT'S LOOKING CLEAN BRO. I KNOW INDIO IS GOING TO BE GETTING SOME TROPHY'S PRETTY SOON HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 THIS REGAL IS A STREET HOPPER. 3 PUMPS .


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOOKING SWEEEEET HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: 

ARE YOU FELLAS GOING TO BE IN P.S. TOMORROW???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 28 2009, 10:20 PM~13142329
> *THIS REGAL IS A STREET HOPPER. 3 PUMPS .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 1 2009, 12:20 AM~13142329
> *THIS REGAL IS A STREET HOPPER. 3 PUMPS .
> *


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 28 2009, 10:35 PM~13142425
> *LOOKING SWEEEEET HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ARE YOU FELLAS GOING TO BE IN P.S. TOMORROW???
> *


 WILL BE THERE .


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 28 2009, 11:00 PM~13142582
> *WILL BE THERE .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 28 2009, 10:07 PM~13141825
> *LAST BUT NOT LEAST, CONGRADS TO TURTLE AND ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...



Thanks for the pic Jojo. :biggrin: 

How was the show in P.S today?


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 28 2009, 11:21 PM~13142334
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up fool!

Looks good!!!  

Where where you at yesterday?

Did you go to the show in P.S today?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 1 2009, 09:42 PM~13149740
> *Thanks for the pic Jojo. :biggrin:
> 
> How was the show in P.S today?
> *


No problem homie, you missed a good show today. I will post palm springs pics tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

post pictures today jojo,bikini contest i heard it was hot.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 1 2009, 11:09 PM~13150004
> *post pictures today jojo,bikini contest i heard it was hot.
> *



x10
Lets see em


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

indio's regal finaly done.


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 27 2009, 11:50 PM~13135575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE JOB HOMIE STILL WANT YOU TO DO MY 67 :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 1 2009, 10:13 PM~13150052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

trabajando todo el fin de sema,non stop.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 1 2009, 11:18 PM~13150092
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Why you change it?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

It's a little late fellas, but I'll post up some pics tomorrow. right now it's time to go to sleep and get ready for work tomorrow. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

I didn't see either one of you fellas there. I thought you guys went out to the phoenix show.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 2 2009, 12:18 AM~13150092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


´
se mira chingon homie  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 1 2009, 10:26 PM~13150159
> *I didn't see either one of you fellas there. I thought you guys went out to the phoenix show.
> *


 NO,WE HAD TO FINISH THAT REGAL.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 1 2009, 10:37 PM~13150226
> *NO,WE HAD TO FINISH THAT REGAL.
> *


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

pictures jojo.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

FOR SALE 1980-1994 CADILLAC ARMS,UPPERS ,EXTENDED 3/4 INCH,MOLDED,ENGRAVED,NEW BUSHINGS,CROMED. LOWERS MOLDED 1/4 STEEL,CROMED ,NEW BUSHINGS . $600.00 OR BEST OFFER.ARMS THAT WHERE GOING ON MY 92 CADDY.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 2 2009, 10:38 PM~13160682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got $50 bucks and 2 doublecheese burgers... Whats up? :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 2 2009, 10:23 PM~13161343
> *I got $50 bucks and 2 doublecheese burgers... Whats up? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OK FELLAS, HERE YOU GO!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 3 2009, 11:02 PM~13173737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT CLUB IS THIS CAR FROM


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

SUPP JOJO


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

.....AND AT THE END, THESE FOOLS SHOWED UP, SO WE ALL WENT HOME. :angry: :angry:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Mar 3 2009, 10:18 PM~13173944
> *SUPP JOJO
> *


WAT UP TRINO, WHEN YOU GONNA MAKE IT TO A SHOW OUT HERE HOMIE??? :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 3 2009, 10:11 PM~13173851
> *WHAT CLUB IS THIS CAR FROM
> *


I BELIEVE HE IS WITH MANIACOS :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

nice pictures ,who took best of show.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 4 2009, 09:19 PM~13186265
> *nice pictures ,who took best of show.
> *


NOT SURE HOMIE...I MISSED IT. :|


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 27 2009, 10:54 PM~13135604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHO'S GOING TO THIS SHOW???


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JUST PUTTIN UP FOR MY COUSINS HOMIE.
lot of extra parts that comes with this monte.
Call if you have questions or more pics 
Johnny 760-427-4507. $2500 O.B.O BRAWLEY CA,


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 15 2009, 08:54 PM~13291086
> *JUST PUTTIN UP FOR MY COUSINS HOMIE.
> lot of extra parts that comes with this monte.
> Call  if you have questions or more pics
> ...


 nice.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

DID ANYONE GO TO THE BEAUMONT SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND...ANY PICS???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone??? :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYONE AT??? :|


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 21 2009, 09:16 PM~13349819
> *WHERE IS EVERYONE AT??? :|
> *



WOULD LOVE TO SEE THIS STAY IN THE VALLY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465997


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Mar 22 2009, 01:48 PM~13354630
> *WOULD LOVE TO SEE THIS STAY IN THE VALLY
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465997
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHATS GOOD JOJO....I,M HERE BUT BEEN BUSY WORKING ON MY CAR..I WILL HIT YOU UP ,THE PAINTER HAD SOME QUESTIONS ABOUT THE CAR...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 22 2009, 11:13 PM~13359464
> *WHATS GOOD JOJO....I,M HERE BUT BEEN BUSY WORKING ON MY CAR..I WILL HIT YOU UP ,THE PAINTER HAD SOME QUESTIONS ABOUT THE CAR...
> *


COOL BRO, GIVE ME A CALL LET ME KNOW WHAT'S UP. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I HEARD TURTLE BOUGHT A CAR PICTURES ,GORDITO .


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HERE YOU GO!!!








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
J/K HOMIE. LET'S SEE NEW RIDE.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 23 2009, 08:43 PM~13369443
> *HERE YOU GO!!!
> 
> 
> ...










THERE YOU GO JOJO THIS SHIT LOOKS NICE .SPY PICS.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 23 2009, 09:11 PM~13369860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP YUP :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

SO CAL
here you go this car hasnt seen the streets yet
all trim has just been re done and polished 
new weather strips wrapped frame with a wrapped belly v-6 engine 
NOT REALY FOR SALE WOULD RATHER TRADE 67-76 IMPALA BUT IF THE CASH OFFERS GOOD
THAN JUST MAYBE RICKY (760)619-9493








































































powdercoated linkks new weather strps with coils and cylinders and polished trim


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 23 2009, 10:11 PM~13369860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How did you get pic's of the Shag Van!!!! :biggrin: 

I dont have any pics of the car. It's in the shop being preped for paint and getting the interior done. All the moldings and bumpers have been sent out to the plater and it already has all chrome 13x7. It should be out in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 25 2009, 09:43 AM~13384526
> *How did you get pic's of the Shag Van!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I dont have any pics of the car. It's in the shop being preped for paint and getting the interior done. All the moldings and bumpers have been sent out to the plater and it already has all chrome 13x7. It should be out in the next 3 weeks.
> *


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 25 2009, 08:43 AM~13384526
> *How did you get pic's of the Shag Van!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I dont have any pics of the car. It's in the shop being preped for paint and getting the interior done. All the moldings and bumpers have been sent out to the plater and it already has all chrome 13x7. It should be out in the next 3 weeks.
> *


 pictures or it didnt happen,gordito.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 25 2009, 10:04 PM~13392272
> *pictures or it didnt happen,gordito.
> *



I dont want to embaress you..


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

working on indio's upholstery.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

GETTING THE FRAME READY TO POWDERCOAT.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 27 2009, 09:01 PM~13412258
> *I dont want to embaress you..
> *


 :0


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

cinco de mayo car sshow in cathedral city come up saturday may 2 at calvary christian school on cathedral canyon and dianah shore :cheesy: there will be a hop there


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

R.I.P. TO THE HOMEY EDWARD....


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

did anyone esle hear about the car show on april 4 behind the car wash in indio on indio blvd and hwy111


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

no if you get info post it up


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

i talked to street kings yesterday at there car wash they said that they were having a show at rudys shop from indio auto accessories next sat april 4


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

anyone going to cruise downtown palm springs next weekend


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Mar 27 2009, 11:29 PM~13413986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

WILL BE ATTENDING THIS SHOW ON SUNDAY ,ANY ONE WANTS TO ROLL WITH US HIT ME UP .


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

just got home from downtown palm springs it was cool valle style was out  so was royal fantasies :cheesy: cops were cool never bothered us hope more people come out next friday- sat- sun :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 29 2009, 08:36 PM~13426886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We will be there on Sunday.
What time you guys leaving?


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey JoJo...

You ever get at Rick about the work you needed done to your 65?

He finally learned how to use a computer to post up on here. :biggrin: 

incmotoring 

Hit him up...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wat up turtle...how you been bro, how was the cruise downtown this past weekend, any pics??? You know, u right I forgot about Rick :roflmao: I'll have to give him a call.

Hey Rick, cool you learned how to use your computer, we need more fellas on here to post more pics of different events. I'll be giving you a call. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Mar 28 2009, 12:29 AM~13413986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P. HOMIE!!! :angel: :angel:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 27 2009, 10:05 PM~13412907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT UP ABLE, ANY WORD HOMIE??? :dunno:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 30 2009, 07:58 PM~13437364
> *Wat up turtle...how you been bro, how was the cruise downtown this past weekend, any pics???  You know, u right I forgot about Rick :roflmao:  I'll have to give him a call.
> 
> Hey Rick, cool you learned how to use your computer, we need more fellas on here to post more pics of different events. I'll be giving you a call. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up jojo i learned how to work this thing a long time ago but if turtle would give me so many projects to do i would have time to see what the rest of the world is up to :biggrin: j/k turtle   whatever makes the coachella valley stronger i'm down for it :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: I'LL GIVE YOU A CALL TOMORROW.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 30 2009, 07:58 PM~13437364
> *Wat up turtle...how you been bro, how was the cruise downtown this past weekend, any pics???  You know, u right I forgot about Rick :roflmao:  I'll have to give him a call.
> 
> Hey Rick, cool you learned how to use your computer, we need more fellas on here to post more pics of different events. I'll be giving you a call. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


but on the real hit me up on anything you need 760-218-8538 i got everything here for you i make chrome , gold and powdercoating shippments every week 
we are a more bounce hydraulics dealer still


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 30 2009, 04:10 PM~13434883
> *Hey JoJo...
> 
> You ever get at Rick about the work you needed done to your 65?
> ...


hey stupid we were in the same special ed classes in school, so you know they 
showed us a computer and how to color :biggrin: :biggrin: how do you think we got so good on builing lowriders :cheesy: :cheesy: stay in side the lines stuipd


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 30 2009, 09:21 PM~13438777
> *but on the real hit me up on anything you need 760-218-8538 i got everything here for you i make chrome , gold and powdercoating shippments every week
> we are a more bounce hydraulics dealer still
> *


yep yep....any pics of the cruise yesterday???


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

didnt get a chance to take any pics sorry next weekend for sure


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 30 2009, 03:08 PM~13434869
> *We will be there on Sunday.
> What time you guys leaving?
> *


FROM INDIO A LAS 6:00.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

hey but big ups to valle style for going out and rep n the valle too  like you said jojo we need more clubs and people to get on here so they can know whats up and share stuff too


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 30 2009, 09:59 PM~13439304
> *FROM INDIO A LAS 6:00.
> *


from palmas a las 6:30 j/k i let turtle know


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 30 2009, 09:59 PM~13439304
> *FROM INDIO A LAS 6:00.
> *



Why so early??? You taking the Lac?


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 30 2009, 09:31 PM~13438916
> *hey stupid we were in the same special ed classes in school, so you know they
> showed us a computer and how to color :biggrin:  :biggrin:  how do you think we got so good on builing lowriders  :cheesy:  :cheesy: stay in side the lines stuipd
> *



You right, my bad.
Dont call me stupid, it hurts my feelings :angry:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 30 2009, 10:24 PM~13439611
> *Why so early??? You taking the Lac?
> *


what the hell you still doing up dont you banker wake up super early to read the wall street journal :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> Wat up turtle...how you been bro, how was the cruise downtown this past weekend, any pics??? You know, u right I forgot about Rick :roflmao: I'll have to give him a call.
> 
> I didnt get out there last Sunday. I'll be out there this weekend though.
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 30 2009, 10:27 PM~13439649
> *what the hell you still doing up dont you banker wake up super early to read the wall street journal :biggrin:
> *


I'm waiting for the stock market in China to open in an hour.

I just got home from the park and Alfred's :420:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 30 2009, 08:05 PM~13437468
> *LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


Why you always showing off??? J/K

Looks good for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 30 2009, 10:31 PM~13439694
> *I'm waiting for the stock market in China to open in an hour.
> 
> I just got home from the park and Alfred's :420:
> *


cool im get them all ready for these shows but im near ready for paint on yours


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

did anybody else hear anything esle on that show in indio on saturday


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 30 2009, 10:34 PM~13439741
> *cool im get them all ready for these shows but im near ready for paint on yours
> *



Nice :biggrin: 

Hey take a look at the Malibu's Fest topic in here and look at the 1st picture.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 30 2009, 09:35 PM~13439756
> *did anybody else hear anything esle on that show in indio on saturday
> *


AT RUDYS TINT SHOP ON SATURDAY.NEXT TO THE CAR WASH.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you orlando sir


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

now who is going to the indio car show and who is going to moreno valley car show ????? ROYAL FANTASIES is rolling to both


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

just talked desert boys pres today they are going to indio show sat
big ups to desert boys


----------



## solano (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by solano_@Mar 31 2009, 07:57 PM~13448313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL...HOPE TO HAVE THE CAR PAINTED BY THEN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by solano_@Mar 31 2009, 07:57 PM~13448313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE, POST IT UNDER SHOWS AND EVENTS :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solano_@Mar 31 2009, 06:57 PM~13448313
> *
> 
> 
> ...










will be there .


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

ROYAL FANTASIES WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

what's up with sat night this weekend anybody going to cruise downtown palm springs  spring break is here :biggrin: :biggrin: cops have been cool just dont act a fool no switches while driving and dont bump to loud respect shit and you will be respected :cheesy:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Apr 1 2009, 07:27 PM~13459716
> *what's up with sat night this weekend anybody going to cruise downtown palm springs  spring break is here :biggrin:  :biggrin: cops have been cool just dont act a fool no switches while driving and dont bump to loud respect shit and you will be respected :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by solano_@Mar 31 2009, 07:57 PM~13448313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any other clubs going may2


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MY NEW ACCOUNT ' RO INDIO 321' I LEFT THE OTHER ONE TO JOSE 'INDIO'


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 3 2009, 10:35 PM~13480324
> *   MY NEW ACCOUNT ' RO INDIO 321' I LEFT THE OTHER ONE TO JOSE 'INDIO'
> *


welcome new member. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LEAVING INDIO AT 6:00 .


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TODAYS SHOW!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

THE END..........................................................FOR NOW.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

good job street kings and bajitos de valle it was a good turn out i think thatg the valley is starting to get moveing on the lowrider scence good job guys hopefully everyone will show up to the may 2 event in cathedral city for cinco de mayo :cheesy:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

after the show downtown palm springs was popping off with desert boys , tommys boys , valle sytle and royal fantasies out there cruising and no cops gave people promblems


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 5 2009, 12:10 AM~13486843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pictures jojo.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GETTING BACK FROM MORENO VALLEY ,NICE SHOW.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

how did rollerz do i didnt stay til the end


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay here's a few pictures of the Malibu i bought.




































It's getting painted, new interior and new chrome for the bumbers and moldings. 

Rick at INC. is getting it done. :thumbsup: 

Should be able to have it out by May.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 6 2009, 11:54 PM~13503721
> *Okay here's a few pictures of the Malibu i bought.
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it in the shop last week, looked like Rick was getting it ready for the paint booth. :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Apr 5 2009, 09:19 PM~13492346
> *how did rollerz do i didnt stay til the end
> *


FIRST PLACE ON THE ORANGE IMPALA ,FIRST PLACE ON THE CAMARO,BEST OF SHOW WITH THE HULK BIKE.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 6 2009, 11:54 PM~13503721
> *Okay here's a few pictures of the Malibu i bought.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 7 2009, 09:32 PM~13513183
> *FIRST PLACE ON THE ORANGE IMPALA  ,FIRST PLACE ON  THE CAMARO,BEST OF SHOW WITH THE HULK BIKE.
> *


good job out there rollerz it shows inland empire that the desert cars can go out and take some of there trophies home :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 5 2009, 08:55 PM~13492129
> *nice pictures jojo.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT TO COACHELLA VALLEY RIDES THAT SHOWED UP IN MORENO VALLEY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ANY PIC'S???


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 8 2009, 09:55 PM~13524244
> *TTT TO COACHELLA VALLEY RIDES THAT SHOWED UP IN MORENO VALLEY!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    ANY PIC'S???
> *


Bought a new pack of batteries for the camera and left it at home.  

But just to put it out there The Blazer from the Rivside chapter took 1st, Alfred's accord took 2nd and the Sentra took 1st. 

It was a decent show. The DJ was wack. :uh:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

moreno valle show


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LRD & ROLLERZ


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE END


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 9 2009, 10:35 PM~13535225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

where every body at .


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Whats up?
Where the hell has everyone been this weekend?
Here's a few pictures from Opening Day @ DODGER STADIUM.








There where alot of people out there today.








The National Anthem with the flag out was tight.








A Stealth Bomber made a fly by. Could barly even hear the thing.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

The DODGER line up.








O-DOGG hit for the cycle today. His fourth hit was a triple to the right field wall.








DODGERS WIN 11 to 1!!! Giants SUCK!!!!!









It was a hell of a game and it's gonna be a great season.

GO DODGERS!!!!!


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

OH and I didnt forget to bring something back for all the fellas.

This Nice and *THICK* hyna was sitting in front of me and my boy today.









AND this is the view she was giving me all day.











MAN I wanted to motor boat those bad boys. 
Everytime the DODGERS scored she would jump up and down. 
GOT DAMM....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 13 2009, 09:06 PM~13567454
> *Whats up?
> Where the hell has everyone been this weekend?
> Here's a few pictures from Opening Day @ DODGER STADIUM.
> ...


ME AND THE FAMILY WENT TO VEGAS THIS WEEKEND .


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TODAY I PICKED UP MY FRAME & CORE SUPPORT OF MY 66 IMPALA.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 13 2009, 09:26 PM~13567694
> *OH and I didnt forget to bring something back for all the fellas.
> 
> This Nice and THICK hyna was sitting in front of me and my boy today.
> ...


 MIRA QUE BONITAS GEMELAS.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

I wanted her to introduce me to them, but my son was there

UMMMMMMMMMMMMM..... :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 13 2009, 09:28 PM~13567721
> *ME AND THE FAMILY WENT TO VEGAS THIS WEEKEND .
> *


How was Vegas, big baller?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WHERE IS RICK??? :dunno: :dunno: TURTLE GIVE THE MAN A BREAK!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 14 2009, 10:09 PM~13580142
> *WHERE IS RICK??? :dunno:  :dunno:    TURTLE GIVE THE MAN A BREAK!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its not me bro. 
I think the wind might have taken him away. :cheesy:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 15 2009, 02:22 AM~13581303
> *Its not me bro.
> I think the wind might have taken him away. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

whos going to the saboba casino car show .


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 13 2009, 09:43 PM~13567941
> *I wanted her to introduce me to them, but my son was there
> 
> UMMMMMMMMMMMMM..... :biggrin:
> ...


haysus cristo!!!! how did you watch the game with those warlocks in front of you!! good shot turtle. now you can tell your boy when he gets older" memmer the time we went to the dodger game, and the girl with the big chee chee's sat in front of us"


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

i dont see the big deal turtle Ive seen that phone before its not like its a iphone or something  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

turtle pay attention to the damn game  your going to get hit by a foul ball :angry: then what :uh: :uh: who will orlando have to make fun of on this site :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey what's up Coachella Valley riders! My name is Volo and I've been shooting for Lowrider Magazine for the last seven years.

I'm looking for any top notch classic cars from CV or the Palm Springs area for a feature shoot to be done in the Palm Springs area. In particular, looking for clean 1970s or older two-door rides with some chrome under the hood and some chrome undercarriage and rolling on 13 or 14-inch Dayton-style rims. Patterns and/or murals can definitely help and of course, nice, clean interiors. The car can NOT have been featured previously in LRM. This shoot will possibly be with a model.

The editor of the magazine, Joe Ray, is most interested in bombs and bomb trucks, but other classic rides may be cool, too. So if you or someone you know might be interested, hit me up!  

It's been a while since I last shot a car from your area, so I'm interested in shooting another one so there can be some good representation for your area! :biggrin:  Thanks for your time.

These are some photos I shot from the last featured car I shot for the magazine that was from CV:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 15 2009, 07:36 PM~13588683
> * whos going to the saboba casino car show .
> *



We will be there for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife62_@Apr 15 2009, 08:21 PM~13589443
> *haysus cristo!!!!  how did you watch the game with those warlocks in front of you!! good shot turtle. now you can tell your boy when he gets older" memmer the time we went to the dodger game, and the girl with the big chee chee's sat in front of us"
> *



This will be one opening day I will never forget.
My boy almost had a new mom for a few hours. :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Volo

Good looking out for wanting to do a shoot on a CV ride. There are alot of nice rides out here for sure. Not every club is on the site but the ones that are will put the word out for you. 

How soon are you looking to do the shoot?


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Apr 15 2009, 10:26 PM~13591175
> *turtle pay attention to the damn game    your going to get hit by a foul ball  :angry:  then what :uh:  :uh:  who will orlando have to make fun of on this site  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
NO


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 16 2009, 08:53 AM~13593987
> *Volo
> 
> Good looking out for wanting to do a shoot on a CV ride. There are alot of nice rides out here for sure. Not every club is on the site but the ones that are will put the word out for you.
> ...



Thanks for the response and the help... I appreciate that Turtle! Yeah, if you know anybody who has a ride that fits that description, please have them contact me. There's no time frame, but I'm hoping within the next month or two.

Thanks again,


-Volo-
[email protected]
909-641-0013 Cell


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 16 2009, 12:31 PM~13595284
> *Thanks for the response and the help... I appreciate that Turtle!  Yeah, if you know anybody who has a ride that fits that description, please have them contact me.  There's no time frame, but I'm hoping within the next month or two.
> 
> Thanks again,
> ...



No problem.

I know it's not a traditional but how about a Euro?

I have one in mind that I think is alright. :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

All right fellas

We all know of many clean rides out here in the valley. Who do you all think would make a good car for Volo to do a photo shoot on? 

I know Know Game Over and El Tequilero have both been featured before.

Who would you guys recommend?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HOW ABOUT THE BROWN 63 RAG FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE, OR RED 65 FROM LATINO CLASSICS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

AND I KNOW THERE ARE OTHERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife62_@Apr 15 2009, 08:21 PM~13589443
> *haysus cristo!!!!  how did you watch the game with those warlocks in front of you!! good shot turtle. now you can tell your boy when he gets older" memmer the time we went to the dodger game, and the girl with the big chee chee's sat in front of us"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 16 2009, 06:58 PM~13599411
> *AND I KNOW THERE ARE OTHERS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


latino classis car was already in the mag like in 1993 and it hasnt really change dont get me wrong that one of the cleanest 65 impalas street cars ive seen


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 16 2009, 06:51 PM~13599326
> *HOW ABOUT THE BROWN 63 RAG FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE, OR RED 65 FROM LATINO CLASSICS. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Both are nice. 
Even Memo's truck from City Cruisers.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife62_@Apr 15 2009, 08:21 PM~13589443
> *haysus cristo!!!!  how did you watch the game with those warlocks in front of you!! good shot turtle. now you can tell your boy when he gets older" memmer the time we went to the dodger game, and the girl with the big chee chee's sat in front of us"
> *



What up Tim?? 

How are my fellow brothers from AZ?

Hows the rag coming?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 16 2009, 09:34 PM~13601572
> *Both are nice.
> Even Memo's truck from City Cruisers.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 16 2009, 09:52 PM~13601741
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *










what about my old 64 impala .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

er80/004-7.jpg[/IMG]







coming out real soon ,"EL ABANDONADO 84"


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 16 2009, 10:03 PM~13601854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS JUST THINKING OF SICK4 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Does it already have a set up?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 16 2009, 10:06 PM~13601882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 16 2009, 06:55 PM~13599372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 16 2009, 10:12 PM~13601953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey fucker dont ignore me. I asked about the set up?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HEY...HOW ABOUT THIS ONE???


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Holy crap!!! You guys have some bad-ass rides out there!!! :around: 

All of them are really nice and I think are eligible. Has Sick4 been featured before? Also, does anybody have a pic or two of Memo's truck? That brown '63 is very nice too... that's the one with the patterns, right?... Damn...  

And to answer your question, Turtle... Joe might be down to do a Euro feature. It doesn't hurt to ask. Can you e-mail me some good pics of it?

Thanks everybody! :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 16 2009, 10:19 PM~13602074
> *HEY...HOW ABOUT THIS ONE???
> 
> 
> ...



Let me change that, i didnt see Volo's last post.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 16 2009, 10:11 PM~13601941
> *Does it already have a set up?
> *


































HERE THE SET UP THATS GOING ON THE REGAL.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

PICTURES OF THE 63 WHEN WE WERE DOING THE PAINT JOB.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WRONG PICTURES.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 16 2009, 10:21 PM~13602094
> *Holy crap!!!  You guys have some bad-ass rides out there!!!  :around:
> 
> All of them are really nice and I think are eligible.  Has Sick4 been featured before?  Also, does anybody have a pic or two of Memo's truck?  That brown '63 is very nice too... that's the one with the patterns, right?... Damn...
> ...



That would be cool thanks. There arent to many Euro's left either. I think it's becuase they dont get much consideration anymore. But they played a big part in lowriding history.

I dont have any pictures to send in this computer, but there are some on page 1 of the topic.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

HERE WE GO.SORRY


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 16 2009, 09:16 PM~13602018
> *Hey fucker dont ignore me. I asked about the set up?
> *


yeah just waiting for orlando to bring the welder :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 16 2009, 09:33 PM~13602274
> *That would be cool thanks. There arent to many Euro's left either. I think it's becuase they dont get much consideration anymore. But they played a big part in lowriding history.
> 
> I dont have any pictures to send in this computer, but there are some on page 1 of the topic.
> *


Yeah man, I hear ya... I've always been a fan of lowriding Euros and mini trucks, myself... but they just don't get the recognition in the magazines like they used to. Well, like I said, it won't hurt to ask the boss and see what he says.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 16 2009, 10:19 PM~13602074
> *HEY...HOW ABOUT THIS ONE???
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: 
You have anymore pics?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 16 2009, 09:35 PM~13602303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 16 2009, 10:35 PM~13602301
> *:biggrin:
> yeah just waiting for orlando to bring the welder :biggrin:
> *



Bro, you know you have to bribe him with food sometimes. :rofl:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 16 2009, 10:16 PM~13602018
> *Hey fucker dont ignore me. I asked about the set up?
> *


 DO YOU NEED MORE PICTURES .


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 16 2009, 10:38 PM~13602353
> *DO YOU NEED MORE PICTURES .
> *



Yeah you have more? :loco:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 16 2009, 10:35 PM~13602301
> *:biggrin:
> yeah just waiting for orlando to bring the welder :biggrin:
> *


 CALL ME WHEN YOU HAVE BURRITOS OR TORTAS .AN IM THERE


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 16 2009, 10:43 PM~13602410
> *CALL ME WHEN YOU HAVE BURRITOS OR TORTAS .AN IM THERE
> *



Told you all you need to do is give him food and he's good to go. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF MEMOS TRUCK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Vegas 2008.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

THERE YOU GO HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 16 2009, 10:55 PM~13602556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS TURTLE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 16 2009, 10:55 PM~13602556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks guys.
Heres one of the engine. 










It still needs a little work.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Repost


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

3 HOLE PAGES IN ONE DAY WOW.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 16 2009, 11:12 PM~13602708
> *3 HOLE PAGES IN ONE DAY WOW.
> *


pinches veijas. :rant:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 16 2009, 11:12 PM~13602708
> *3 HOLE PAGES IN ONE DAY WOW.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOOD NIGHT PEOPLE.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 16 2009, 09:03 PM~13601854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks RO! Has Sick4 already been featured?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks JoJo, Turtle, RO, Rick and the others who have helped out so far, posting pics and what-not!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 17 2009, 09:42 AM~13605363
> *Thanks JoJo, Turtle, RO, Rick and the others who have helped out so far, posting pics and what-not!
> *


No problem homie, hope to see more of our cars in LRM!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ANYONE GOING TO SAN DIEGO (CHICANO PARK) SHOW NEXT WEEKEND??? :| :|


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 17 2009, 10:36 PM~13611971
> *ANYONE GOING TO SAN DIEGO (CHICANO PARK) SHOW NEXT WEEKEND???    :|  :|
> *



I cant wait for the Malibu to get out so i can go cruising.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 17 2009, 09:40 AM~13605337
> *Thanks RO!  Has Sick4 already been featured?
> *


NO


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ORLANDO, YOU FELLAS GOING TO S.D. THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 17 2009, 11:25 PM~13612342
> *ORLANDO, YOU FELLAS GOING TO S.D. THIS WEEKEND???
> *


NO, BUT NEXT WEKEND WERE GOING MEXICALI ,AZTLAN CC THERE HAVING A SHOW.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 17 2009, 10:38 PM~13612478
> *NO, BUT NEXT WEKEND WERE GOING MEXICALI ,AZTLAN CC THERE HAVING A SHOW.
> *


go to sleep so you could come help me tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 17 2009, 11:45 PM~13612545
> *go to sleep so you could come help me tomarrow :biggrin:
> *


DONT CALL ME TILL MONDAY IM GOING TO TURN OFF MY PHONE . YA DUERMETE


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 17 2009, 11:45 PM~13612545
> *go to sleep so you could come help me tomarrow :biggrin:
> *


INDIO, THAT REGAL IS LOOKING GOOD. U SURE YOU WANT TO MAKE IT A HOPPER??? :| :|


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

does anyone know if there is a show out there in the indio area this weekend


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Apr 18 2009, 09:09 AM~13614219
> *does anyone know if there is a show out there in the indio area this weekend
> *


next weekend at lake QUAILLA,STREET KINGS CC ILL GET MORE INFO.


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 18 2009, 09:11 AM~13614653
> *next weekend at lake QUAILLA,STREET KINGS CC ILL GET MORE INFO.
> *


thnx :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THIS IS THE BEAUTIFUL VALLE DE COACHLLA.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

old ass pic you pirata :biggrin: learn how to spell coachella


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 18 2009, 09:38 PM~13618799
> *old ass pic you pirata :biggrin: learn how to spell coachella
> *


DONT DOUBLE POST , EDIT PAISA :nono: :nono:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CANDIED THE TAIL LAMP OF INDIOS REGAL .


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 18 2009, 11:39 AM~13615257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC........I THINK I RECOGNIZE THAT HOOD!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ORLANDO WORKING ON THE HYDROS .WELDING


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 15 2009, 10:36 PM~13591257
> *Hey what's up Coachella Valley riders!  My name is Volo and I've been shooting for Lowrider Magazine for the last seven years.
> 
> I'm looking for any top notch classic cars from CV or the Palm Springs area for a feature shoot to be done in the Palm Springs area.  In particular, looking for clean 1970s or older two-door rides with some chrome under the hood and some chrome undercarriage and rolling on 13 or 14-inch Dayton-style rims.  Patterns and/or murals can definitely help and of course, nice, clean interiors.  The car can NOT have been featured previously in LRM.  This shoot will possibly be with a model.
> ...


ARE YOU ONLY LOOKIN FOR CV RIDES
BECAUSE SO. CAL DOESNT END IN INDIO
WE HERE IN BLYTHE CA, HAVE A RIDE OR 2 AS WELL :biggrin:
JUST THOUGHT ID ASK


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 19 2009, 12:22 AM~13619676
> *ARE YOU ONLY LOOKIN FOR CV RIDES
> BECAUSE SO. CAL DOESNT END IN INDIO
> WE HERE IN BLYTHE CA, HAVE A RIDE OR 2 AS WELL :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 18 2009, 12:39 PM~13615257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 16 2009, 09:36 PM~13601590
> *What up Tim??
> 
> How are my fellow brothers from AZ?
> ...


 wass sappening! turtle.
everythings going good out here. its should be about a 1000 degrees out here by next week. the rag is coming along pretty good. the body is coming of the frame this week and should be powder coated hopefully, next week. i will send pics when the frame is done.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlife62_@Apr 20 2009, 07:46 PM~13636265
> *wass sappening! turtle.
> everythings going good out here. its should be about a 1000 degrees out here by next week. the rag is coming along pretty good. the body is coming of the frame this week and should be powder coated hopefully, next week. i will send pics when the frame is done.
> *


what up tim this is rick i dont know if you know me or not but you should shoot some pics of the car so we can see whats up in AZ keep us posted alright later og Royal Fantasies Palm springs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife62_@Apr 20 2009, 07:46 PM~13636265
> *wass sappening! turtle.
> everythings going good out here. its should be about a 1000 degrees out here by next week. the rag is coming along pretty good. the body is coming of the frame this week and should be powder coated hopefully, next week. i will send pics when the frame is done.
> *



We broke into the hundreads yesterday. :uh: 

Sounds like the new ride is coing along :thumbsup: 

Post any pics you got when you get a chance. It would be nice to see the build. 

Is everyone coing to San Berdu in June?

Tell everyone we all said whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

que pasa mi gente .


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

how many people are going to the picnic this sat


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

how are we all looking for that may 2 event in cathedral city   i talked to Eastside life there good, Bajitos are down, Desert boys are coming, Rollerz are rolling in hard, Royal Fantasies will rep... WE RIDE N, Street Kings, Manicos, Valle Style, are going to rock the house this event :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: reply if you feel the vibe that this valley is putting out right now :cheesy: :cheesy: lets show people that this valley coming out hard again and that you dont have too go to los angeles for a good show :0 :0 :0 the hop will be for money :0


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

ttt for the neigboring valley


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

orlando whats going down on may 2???????????????????


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Apr 23 2009, 09:39 AM~13666063
> *orlando whats going down on may 2???????????????????
> *


cinco de mayo car show in cathedral city :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1381/0000002rzv.jpg
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/6061/0000002c.jpg


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 24 2009, 10:47 PM~13683915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

street kings had a great picnic today alot of people missed it :angry: :angry: 
hope we have alot better turn out on next saturday, at the cinco de mayo car show in cathedral city if this valley wants to get back the way it use to be we need to start attending these events


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

that picnic reminded me of the old ones where people kicked it and cars hopped against each other and no one was acting stuipd, pics are on there way soon :h5: :h5: :yes: :rofl:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

pics :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 26 2009, 05:04 PM~13695304
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


POST SOME PIC'S RICK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

pic's


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Where are the PIC..

You figure out how to upload them yet?


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 26 2009, 07:20 PM~13696584
> *pic's
> *


http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/?action=view&current=100_1696.jpghttp://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/?action=view&current=100_1690.jpghttp://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/?action=view&current=100_1688.jpg?action=view&current=100_1689.jpg]http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/?action=vihttp://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/?actihttp://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/?action=view&current=100_1680.jpgon=view&current=100_1678.jpgew&current=100_1677.jpghttp://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/?action=view&current=100_1682.jpghttp://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/?action=view&current=100http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/?action=http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/?action=view&current=100_1703.jpgview&current=100_1705.jpg_1684.jpgjavascript: void(0);http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/?action=view&current=100_1696.jpghttp://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/?action=view&current=100_1690.jpghttp://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/incmotoring/?action=view&current=100_1688.jpg?action=view&current=100_1689.jpg://http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/...nt=100_1689.jpg[/url]


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

It didnt work homie.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:angry: :angry: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 18 2009, 11:39 AM~13615257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GERALD FORD & DATE PALM IN THE MIDDLE OF WINTER :biggrin:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 24 2009, 10:47 PM~13683915
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 THATS THE HOMIES OLD CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 26 2009, 11:53 PM~13699624
> *Where are the PIC..
> 
> You figure out how to upload them yet?
> *


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Apr 27 2009, 09:16 PM~13710680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/i...ng/100_1676.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

here is the lake pics sorry for the wait :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

this regal is bad ass this guy shows up everywhere thats what we need out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE PICS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: ANYMORE???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: 

CAT CITY NEXT WEEKEND!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

cat city this saturday hopefully it will be bad ass roll in is at 9:00 in the morning trophy are ready and the hop is for money :0 who is hopping againest each other who will be the king of the streets    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Apr 28 2009, 10:42 PM~13724977
> *cat city this saturday hopefully it will be bad ass roll in is at 9:00 in the morning trophy are ready and the hop is for money :0  who is hopping againest each other who will be the king of the streets       :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Better have the batteries charged on the Malibu man.









J/K :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by solano_@Mar 31 2009, 07:57 PM~13448313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here it comes another big show to get this lowrider movement happening again out here make sure to show up and surrport :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     calling out all car clubs :0 :0 :0 :0 make sure your there


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

hey jojo how come there is not that many people on this forum like there should be maybe we need to inform them better at the car show so they can find out was up in the coachella valley :dunno: :dunno: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 28 2009, 10:43 PM~13725000
> *Better have the batteries charged on the Malibu man.
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


you know the batteries are hot and the the car is ready :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: :loco: :loco: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: now you no everyone is going to be like where is that malibu :buttkick: little that they know it the sentra that is the hopper :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

OH NO :0 :angry: :angry: THE CAR SHOW FOR MAY 2 IS CANCELLED !!!!!!! :angry: :angry: THE SCHOOL DISTRICT IS STOPPING ALL EXTRA ACTIVITYIES FOR THE SCHOOLS FOR TWO WEEKS ALEAST BECAUSE OF THE FLU VIRIOUS THAT IS GOING AROUND :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Apr 30 2009, 07:57 PM~13748684
> *OH NO :0  :angry:  :angry:  THE CAR SHOW FOR MAY 2 IS CANCELLED !!!!!!! :angry:  :angry: THE SCHOOL DISTRICT IS STOPPING ALL EXTRA ACTIVITYIES FOR THE SCHOOLS FOR TWO WEEKS ALEAST BECAUSE OF THE FLU VIRIOUS THAT IS GOING AROUND :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


WTF :angry: :angry: ..........MAN, JUST AS I WAS GOING TO BE THE KING OF STREETS!!! J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SO IS THE SHOW GOING TO BACK ON IN 2 WEEKS??? :|


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Apr 28 2009, 10:56 PM~13725203
> *hey jojo how come there is not that many people on this forum like there should be maybe we need to inform them better at the car show so they can find out was up in the coachella valley :dunno:  :dunno:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


I THINK MOST OF THE YOUNG HOMIES GO ON THE "MY SPACE" WEBSITE. BUT I THINK YOU ARE RIGHT. WE SHOULD LET MORE HOMIES KNOW ABOUT "LAY IT LOW" AT CAR SHOWS. :yes:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

SO WHEN IS THE SHOW GOING TO HAPPEN..


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Apr 30 2009, 09:42 PM~13750158
> *SO WHEN IS THE SHOW GOING TO HAPPEN..
> *


the school told me neext week they will have a board meeting to see if the flu various is claming down or whats next then i will know whats up they will put out new flyers and advertise more this succks :angry: :angry: but move on to the next show next saturday saboba casino car show who's going :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Apr 30 2009, 09:42 PM~13750158
> *SO WHEN IS THE SHOW GOING TO HAPPEN..
> *


abel please pass this message on to people out there thank you


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 30 2009, 09:24 PM~13749869
> *I THINK MOST OF THE YOUNG HOMIES GO ON THE "MY SPACE" WEBSITE.  BUT I THINK YOU ARE RIGHT. WE SHOULD LET MORE HOMIES KNOW ABOUT "LAY IT LOW" AT CAR SHOWS. :yes:
> *


i dont understand why myspace you cant really show people that the coachella valley is strong on myspace like you can on this forum  this is easy at least you dont have to cruise city to city looking for something every weekend like we used too :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 30 2009, 09:13 PM~13749720
> *WTF :angry:  :angry: ..........MAN, JUST AS I WAS GOING TO BE THE KING OF STREETS!!!  J/K :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SO IS THE SHOW GOING TO BACK ON IN 2 WEEKS??? :|
> *


lets me ask a question who wants cruising again in this valley :cheesy: some where in indio-la quinta area and some where in palm springs-cathedral city :0 :0


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Apr 30 2009, 10:48 PM~13751163
> *the school told me neext week they will have a board meeting to see if the flu various is claming down or whats next then i will know whats up they will put out new flyers and advertise more this succks :angry:  :angry: but move on to the next show next saturday saboba casino car show who's going :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Sucks that the show was cancelled this weekend. :angry: 
I had the Sentra ready to go. I was gonna hop all over you fools.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 30 2009, 09:24 PM~13749869
> *I THINK MOST OF THE YOUNG HOMIES GO ON THE "MY SPACE" WEBSITE.  BUT I THINK YOU ARE RIGHT. WE SHOULD LET MORE HOMIES KNOW ABOUT "LAY IT LOW" AT CAR SHOWS. :yes:
> *



Very true. I know we arent the only ones who know hoe to use a computer.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

post more pics


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Lets see how many of you desert rats can find your way out of the Valley.
There are alot of nice rides out here for sure, lets see who can bring some trophies and cash back home.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

will be there to take the cash prices.how much money turtle ,$ 500.00 or more.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GAME OVER will be there.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321+May 1 2009, 10:45 PM~13761714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna pay you in double cheesburgers cabron. :biggrin: 

We dont have Saboba money, but the prize money will be worth the trip for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 1 2009, 12:17 AM~13751743
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What no one else has what it takes to make a trip to support a local club?


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

AS FOR ME AND MY CLUB.. WE WILL BE OUT IN FULL EFFECT WITH A LITTLE BIT OF EVERYTHING...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR SABOBA .


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WE ARE ALL ROLLIN BUT SOME STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@May 3 2009, 09:50 PM~13775370
> *WE ARE ALL ROLLIN BUT SOME STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

mad pros to everybody who is going out there but we need more clubs to take home some trophies from inland empire :biggrin: it is rude ah who cares let kick inland empire ass out there and show them coachella valley is strong :buttkick: :buttkick: dam people we got a former lowrider of the year and a former euro of the year not bad :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

hey jojo are you going out there we need some real good pics out there not like my amuter pics :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

hey Orlando are you taking Game Over to Soboba????


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 4 2009, 10:06 PM~13787018
> *mad pros to everybody who is going out there but we need more clubs to take home some trophies from inland empire  :biggrin: it is rude ah who cares let kick inland empire ass out there and show them coachella valley is strong  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  dam people we got a former lowrider of the year and a former euro of the year not bad :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


















2007 LCOTY 2007 COACHELLA VALLEY.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 4 2009, 10:15 PM~13787068
> *hey Orlando are you taking Game Over to Soboba????
> *


 YES SIR ,ILL IM SEEN IS $$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 4 2009, 10:06 PM~13787018
> *mad pros to everybody who is going out there but we need more clubs to take home some trophies from inland empire  :biggrin: it is rude ah who cares let kick inland empire ass out there and show them coachella valley is strong  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  dam people we got a former lowrider of the year and a former euro of the year not bad :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TRUE :yes:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 4 2009, 10:16 PM~13787079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at dam trophy it is bad ass :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: are you going out for title again this year you got everyone surrport from this valley :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i wished that turtle would of got the euro title last year :angry: :angry: that would said alot for your paint jobs two titles :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 4 2009, 10:10 PM~13787042
> *hey jojo are you going out there we need some real good pics out there not like my amuter pics :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :loco:
> *


YOUR PICS ARE NOT BAD AT ALL.... I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT, BUT IF NOT CHARGE UP YOUR CAMERA RICK, CAUSE YOU KNOW WE ALL WILL WANT TO SEE PICS BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

everyone is on tonite wait :0 where is turtle :dunno: :dunno: he fell asleep on the shitter again :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 4 2009, 10:27 PM~13787176
> *YOUR PICS ARE NOT BAD AT ALL....  I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT, BUT IF NOT CHARGE UP YOUR CAMERA RICK, CAUSE YOU KNOW WE ALL WILL WANT TO SEE PICS BRO. :biggrin:
> *


no problem


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 4 2009, 10:16 PM~13787079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW GAME OVER WILL BE ADDING MORE TROPHYS TO IT'S COLLECTION!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 4 2009, 10:28 PM~13787187
> *everyone is on tonite wait :0  where is turtle :dunno:  :dunno: he fell asleep on the shitter again :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TURTLE TAKING THE NISSAN???


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 4 2009, 10:31 PM~13787221
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey jojo you gots to go to san bernadino june 7 Royal Fantasies will be out there deep and strong 22 cars :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@May 3 2009, 09:50 PM~13775370
> *WE ARE ALL ROLLIN BUT SOME STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION...
> *


ABEL, HOW'S THE CAR COMING ALONG???


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 4 2009, 10:35 PM~13787268
> *TURTLE TAKING THE NISSAN???
> *


yep yep will will be working on it all week :cheesy: he wants that money too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 4 2009, 10:37 PM~13787289
> *hey jojo you gots to go to san bernadino june 7 Royal Fantasies will be out there deep and strong  22 cars  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOW THAT'S ONE I'M NOT GOING TO MISS. :no: :no:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 4 2009, 10:40 PM~13787338
> *:wave:
> *


dam Desert Dreams i havent kept in touch with you guys in a long time do you guys still throw your car show out there in blythe???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 4 2009, 10:40 PM~13787338
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 4 2009, 10:43 PM~13787370
> *dam Desert Dreams i havent kept in touch with you guys in a long time do you guys still throw your car show out there in blythe???
> *


no its been awhile since we did something
havent really been doing much other than working on our cars


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

inc motoring
who's this


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 4 2009, 10:52 PM~13787467
> *inc motoring
> who's this
> *


well its old school days when we use to go to your shows i use to own a company named Royal Touch Auto Accessories and i use to be the Vice President of Royal Fantasies Palm Springs Chapter now Im just a member of Royal Fantasies and i own inc. motoring in Palm springs :biggrin: but we use to to blythe to kick it once in a while wtih you guys back in the days before me and my brother left the club in 1999


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry for my spelling its getting late


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 4 2009, 11:00 PM~13787548
> *well its old school days when we use to go to your shows i use to own a company named Royal Touch Auto Accessories and i use to be the Vice President of Royal Fantasies Palm Springs Chapter now Im just a member of Royal Fantasies and i own inc. motoring in Palm springs  :biggrin: but we use to to blythe to kick it once in a while wtih you guys back in the days before me and my brother left the club in 1999
> *


thats kool  
we should get together and do a picnic or just have a little get together


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 4 2009, 11:03 PM~13787573
> *thats kool
> we should get together and do a picnic or just have a little get together
> *


Im down find a good spot and a good date early july is better for us we dont have nothing going on the first two weeks hit me up :biggrin: you guys arent looking to do a car show any   time soon huh


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 4 2009, 10:50 PM~13787438
> *no its been awhile since we did something
> havent really been doing much other than working on our cars
> *


do you guys still have that orange impala and that green 76 glass house :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 4 2009, 11:10 PM~13787658
> *do you guys still have that orange impala and that green 76 glass house  :thumbsup:
> *


you mean these


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 4 2009, 11:13 PM~13787694
> *you mean these
> 
> 
> ...


love that glass house :biggrin: :worship: :yes: i build alot of cars and i just love a clean ass car when i see one


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 4 2009, 11:13 PM~13787694
> *you mean these
> 
> 
> ...


ypu guys need to show out here more often


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 4 2009, 11:18 PM~13787746
> *love that glass house  :biggrin:  :worship:  :yes: i build alot of cars and i just love a clean ass car when i see one
> *


thank you 
just tryin the best i can


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 4 2009, 11:20 PM~13787768
> *ypu guys need to show out here more often
> *


let us know whenever theres an event in advance
we can take a few cars out there


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heres a few more of our cars


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring+May 4 2009, 10:28 PM~13787187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shell Shoock will be there for sure. Like Rick said putting in a lttle work this week on it. Becuase I too am looking for some $$$$$$.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 4 2009, 11:25 PM~13787812
> *heres a few more of our cars
> 
> 
> ...


 nice cars :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 5 2009, 09:12 PM~13798291
> *nice cars  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Dido those car are looking good :biggrin: :biggrin: come on Desert Dreams throw a show out there again
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

I SEE YOUR ON JOJO :biggrin: LIVING THE LOW LIFE IS ALL RERUNS TONITE :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: LETS SEE WHAT A NEW TOPIC TONITE :cheesy:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 12:12 PM~13792278
> *Next time I'll take my lap top in there with me.
> Seariously, my boy had a baseball game last night, got home showered and fell asleep watching the DODGERS win there 11th staight home game :biggrin:
> Damm Right. :cheesy:
> ...


TALK ABOUT MONEY ARENT YOU ON COMPANY TIME WHEN YOU SEND MESS. :nono: :nono: :nono: GET TO WORK STUIPD :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT UP RICK, I LEFT MY LAPTOP ON... JUST GOT BACK IN, SO WAT'S UP BRO. I SEE MR. TURTLE CAME BACK. :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

what up jojo just got off the phone with the guy at that christian school that had to cancel that cinco de mayo car show he asked me what about may 24 for a reschulde for the show memorial weekend what do you guys think :dunno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

DAMN........WISH I WOULD HAVE THE CAR PAINTED BY THEN...BUT I GUESS THAT WOULD BE COOL SINCE ALOT OF FOOS WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO LAST WEEKEND CLEANING UP THEIR CARS AND ALL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 5 2009, 09:52 PM~13798756
> *DAMN........WISH I WOULD HAVE THE CAR PAINTED BY THEN...BUT I GUESS THAT WOULD BE COOL SINCE ALOT OF FOOS WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO LAST WEEKEND CLEANING UP THEIR CARS AND ALL!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know everyone was ready Eastside Life was coming out hard with there caddy and desert boys had a bunch of cars ready everyone in indio was good to go :angry: lets see if they can pull it off may 24


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

street kings i see your on you guys should get together with me and let get some undercarriages done on your cars like those chevy :biggrin: your club will be one of the strongest clubs out here if we start to make show cars out of those cars :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

3 Members: jojo67,streetkingz13,inc motoring

WE NEED MORE ON HERE!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 10:03 PM~13798882
> *street kings i see your on you guys should get together with me and let get some undercarriages done on your cars like those chevy  :biggrin: your club will be one of the strongest clubs out here if we start to make show cars out of those cars  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Not to say your not a strong club but wouldn't you like to be in the same cailber of clubs like Royal Fantasies , Rollerz Only , City Cruisers , Bajitos de valle these clubs sweep shows you guys have the potential to become a show stopping club too


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 5 2009, 10:08 PM~13798939
> *3 Members: jojo67,streetkingz13,inc motoring
> 
> WE NEED MORE ON HERE!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


i know turtle is maybe too busy right now :420: Orlando is most likely thinking of his car and what to do to it for this weekend :loco: get some sleep orlando what esle do you think people are doing right now jojo


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

wait we got one more thugnasty :cheesy: hey this guy i dont know i just seen his cars and wondering why he is not in a club :dunno:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Wheres everyone been, I ve been waiting here for hours. :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

I figure that if we move at least one page a day people would say holy shit coachella valley has activity :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :dunno: :wave: :rofl: :yessad: :yessad: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 09:26 PM~13798472
> *TALK ABOUT MONEY ARENT YOU ON COMPANY TIME WHEN YOU SEND MESS. :nono:  :nono:  :nono: GET TO WORK STUIPD  :roflmao:
> *



Man i get paid to sit in front of a computer all day.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 10:31 PM~13799145
> *Wheres everyone been, I ve been waiting here for hours. :biggrin:
> *


lair :420: :420: :420: :loco:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 10:33 PM~13799156
> *Man i get paid to sit in front of a computer all day.
> *


me too :biggrin: better yet i get paid to build lowriders all day :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 10:32 PM~13799152
> *I figure that if we move at least one page a day people would say holy shit coachella valley has activity :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :wave:  :rofl:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



To bad it's the same 5 or 6 mofos everynight :0 
I know more fools have to have a computer in the valley, and once they get on thats it there hooked.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 10:34 PM~13799175
> *me too  :biggrin:  better yet i get paid to build lowriders all day :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



You get my bumpers today?

I wanted to post the pics I took of the Malibu, but the puppy chewed up the cord to the digi. :angry:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 5 2009, 09:52 PM~13798756
> *DAMN........WISH I WOULD HAVE THE CAR PAINTED BY THEN...BUT I GUESS THAT WOULD BE COOL SINCE ALOT OF FOOS WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO LAST WEEKEND CLEANING UP THEIR CARS AND ALL!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



What color you looking to paint the 65? Man you need to get that bad boy on the streets bro. I love 65's thats gonna be my next project.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 10:37 PM~13799188
> *You get my bumpers today?
> 
> I wanted to post the pics I took of the Malibu, but the puppy chewed up the cord to the digi.  :angry:
> *


i know a good vet to put that dog to sleep :roflmao: sorry sorry dont cry fool :biggrin: yea fool i got them back today looking good


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 10:42 PM~13799212
> *i know a good vet to put that dog to sleep :roflmao: sorry sorry dont cry fool :biggrin:  yea fool i got them back today looking good
> *



Very funny mofo. What time you coming to help finsh up the Sentra tomorrow?
I should be home by 8pm.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 10:33 PM~13799156
> *Man i get paid to sit in front of a computer all day.
> *


ME TOO....EXCEPT I CAN'T GO ON THE INTERNET!!!


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 10:42 PM~13799211
> *What color you looking to paint the 65? Man you need to get that bad boy on the streets bro. I love 65's thats gonna be my next project.
> *


turtle would trade the sentra his malibu and my caddy for a 65 impala :rant: stay away from my caddy bastard


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 10:43 PM~13799225
> *Very funny mofo. What time you coming to help finsh up the Sentra tomorrow?
> I should be home by 8pm.
> *


a las eight estuipd


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 10:45 PM~13799233
> *turtle would trade the sentra his malibu and my caddy for a 65 impala :rant:  stay away from my caddy bastard
> *


I dont know about the Sentra, but I'd trade you, the caddy & the Malibu for a 
65 RAG. :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 5 2009, 10:43 PM~13799227
> *ME TOO....EXCEPT I CAN'T GO ON THE INTERNET!!!
> *



What do you do?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 10:34 PM~13799175
> *me too  :biggrin:  better yet i get paid to build lowriders all day :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


LUCKY....WISH I HAD THAT JOB. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 10:49 PM~13799268
> *I dont know about the Sentra, but I'd trade you, the caddy & the Malibu for a
> 65 RAG. :biggrin:
> *


as long its a good home and they feed me good im down


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 10:49 PM~13799274
> *What do you do?
> *


MEDICAL FIELD


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 5 2009, 10:50 PM~13799276
> *LUCKY....WISH I HAD THAT JOB. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its not all glory remember i have customer like turtle who treat me like shit and dont care about other peoples feelings


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring+May 5 2009, 10:50 PM~13799279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 5 2009, 10:51 PM~13799287
> *MEDICAL FIELD
> *


dont tell him where you work jojo or he will go in there and yell at you too :angry:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 10:34 PM~13799177
> *To bad it's the same 5 or 6 mofos everynight :0
> I know more fools have to have a computer in the valley, and once they get on thats it there hooked.
> *


YEP YEP..... DAMN,... YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO FAST ALL OF A SUDDON, I CAN'T KEEP UP. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 10:54 PM~13799308
> *its not all glory remember i have customer like turtle who treat me like shit and dont care about other peoples feelings
> *



Dont get all sentimental on me now. :nono: :twak: 

How many of your other customers pay you on time. :scrutinize:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 10:55 PM~13799316
> *Any one want to trade an over grown car builder for a 65 rag.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 10:55 PM~13799316
> *Any one want to trade an over grown car builder for a 65 rag.
> :thumbsup:
> *


i got alot miles left and too many ideas :biggrin: enough to last 50 years more of lowriding taking it to the next level


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 10:57 PM~13799328
> *dont tell him where you work jojo or he will go in there and yell at you too :angry:
> *



Hell no I hate doctors. Everytime you go in to see them they find something wrong.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 10:57 PM~13799328
> *dont tell him where you work jojo or he will go in there and yell at you too :angry:
> *


OK :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 10:57 PM~13799331
> *Dont get all sentimental on me now.  :nono:  :twak:
> 
> How many of your other customers pay you on time.  :scrutinize:
> *


bitch the only rag your going to have is the one in between your legs :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 10:59 PM~13799346
> *i got alot miles left and too many ideas  :biggrin:  enough to last 50 years more of lowriding taking it to the next level
> *



Remember you said that, becuase I'll have about 50 more years of projects for your ass to build. :yes:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 10:59 PM~13799349
> *Hell no I hate doctors. Everytime you go in to see them they find something wrong.
> *


HEY.....THEY ALSO NEED TO MAKE THAT MONEY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:01 PM~13799364
> *bitch the only rag your going to have is the one in between your legs :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:01 PM~13799364
> *bitch the only rag your going to have is the one in between your legs :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Dont get me started fucker, I'll have you building that bitch in the next 2 weeks with a 2 month dead line.  

Then youre gonna be complaing that you have too much work. :banghead:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 11:01 PM~13799366
> *Remember you said that, becuase I'll have about 50 more years of projects for your ass to build.  :yes:
> *


i gots you Royal Fantasies for life :biggrin: hey we are going to be like 80 years old and still talking shit to each other :cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any one want my glasshouse $8500 as is now or $10,000 with a new crate motor caprice rear end and an extra rollin chassis or trade for a rag or something super clean


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:04 PM~13799388
> *i gots you Royal Fantasies for life  :biggrin: hey we are going to be like 80 years old and still talking shit to each other :cheesy:
> *


I thought you knew fool. :werd:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:04 PM~13799388
> *i gots you Royal Fantasies for life  :biggrin: hey we are going to be like 80 years old and still talking shit to each other :cheesy:
> *


wait a minute that means we are going to be as old as city cruisers hno: hno: :rant: :tears:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2009, 11:06 PM~13799399
> *any one want my glasshouse $8500 as is now or $10,000 with a new crate motor caprice rear end and an extra rollin chassis or trade for a rag or something super clean
> *


what dont give up on the glass house it to clean to move on now :angry:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:10 PM~13799419
> *wait a minute that means we are going to be as old as city cruisers hno:  hno:  :rant:  :tears:
> *


YEA... BUT THAT WOULD ONLY MEAN YOU ALL WILL HAVE CLEAN ASS RIDES!!! 

WELL LET'S JUST SAY MORE CLEAN ASS RIDES. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:12 PM~13799438
> *what      dont give up on the glass house it to clean to move on now :angry:
> *



Really man. It would suck to start all over again. Unless it's not what you really want and are trying to get there.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

man i going to sleep now i got to work on cars tommorro for the Soboba show this weekend :angry:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 11:15 PM~13799458
> *Really man. It would suck to start all over again. Unless it's not what you really want and are trying to get there.
> *


X2


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 5 2009, 11:13 PM~13799446
> *YEA... BUT THAT WOULD ONLY MEAN YOU ALL WILL HAVE CLEAN ASS RIDES!!!
> 
> WELL LET'S JUST SAY MORE CLEAN ASS RIDES. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You aint that far behind there bro. 

Just a little more time. :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:12 PM~13799438
> *what      dont give up on the glass house it to clean to move on now :angry:
> *


dont worry im going to continue to work on it 
till something catches my eye 
like i said would love to get my hands on a rag
not to particular on a year or something supper supper clean


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

:420:

I feel better now. I'm out, time to watch Sports Center.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:15 PM~13799461
> *man i going to sleep now i got to work on cars tommorro for the Soboba show this weekend :angry:
> *


WTF......I THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU WANTED MORE PEOPLE ON HERE. 

J/K KIDDING RICK.....GO WORK ON THOSE CARS SO THEY COULD BRING HOME SOME TROPHIES HOME BRO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 5 2009, 11:16 PM~13799464
> *X2
> *


on that subject i have a couple of cars for sale 
93 lincoln town car 
84 cutlass 
80 malibu wagon
88 nissan sentra converitable


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 5 2009, 11:17 PM~13799479
> *You aint that far behind there bro.
> 
> Just a little more time.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO, WITH THE HELP AND SUPPORT OF THE HOMIES, I THINK I WILL GET THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:21 PM~13799503
> *on that subject i have a couple of cars for sale
> 93 lincoln town car
> 84 cutlass
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

inc motoring,
wheres your shop located at might stop in for a few things
do you chrome


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 5 2009, 11:23 PM~13799522
> *THANKS BRO,  WITH THE HELP AND SUPPORT OF THE HOMIES, I THINK I WILL GET THERE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey as soon as turtle tells me what his dream 65 impala is we will do yours just like that and make him cry :burn: :burn: :buttkick:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LATER FELLAS...TALK TO YOU ALL TOMORROW. :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2009, 11:25 PM~13799538
> *inc motoring,
> wheres your shop located at might stop in for a few things
> do you chrome
> *


we are in Palm Springs downtown on 672 s. Palm Canyon dr off Ramon rd and Palm Canyon (760)218-8538 we do gold and powercoating send outs tooo


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:28 PM~13799557
> *hey as soon as turtle tells me what his dream 65 impala is  we will do yours just like that and make him cry :burn:  :burn:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:30 PM~13799575
> *we are in Palm Springs downtown on 672 s. Palm Canyon dr off Ramon rd and Palm Canyon (760)218-8538 we do gold and powercoating send outs tooo
> *


kool ill see you soon :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 10:03 PM~13798882
> *street kings i see your on you guys should get together with me and let get some undercarriages done on your cars like those chevy  :biggrin: your club will be one of the strongest clubs out here if we start to make show cars out of those cars  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


we r trying to b a show stopping club but money is kinda tight rite now, slowly but surly


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2009, 11:32 PM~13799594
> *kool ill see you soon :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 5 2009, 11:33 PM~13799603
> *we r trying to b a show stopping club but money is kinda tight rite now, slowly but surly
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 5 2009, 11:33 PM~13799603
> *we r trying to b a show stopping club but money is kinda tight rite now, slowly but surly
> *


just remember anything you guys need just call me 760-218-8538 i will work out prices for you guys 
i build lowriders, not just hoppers


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:36 PM~13799631
> *just remember anything you guys need just call me 760-218-8538 i will work out prices for you guys
> i build lowriders,  not just hoppers
> *


HEY..... WHAT ABOUT ME!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 5 2009, 11:38 PM~13799646
> *HEY..... WHAT ABOUT ME!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know i got your back come talk to me later and see what we can do


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:36 PM~13799631
> *just remember anything you guys need just call me 760-218-8538 i will work out prices for you guys
> i build lowriders,  not just hoppers
> *


thanx homie we well, do u chrome


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 5 2009, 11:33 PM~13799603
> *we r trying to b a show stopping club but money is kinda tight rite now, slowly but surly
> *


which car is your in the club


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 5 2009, 11:45 PM~13799702
> *thanx homie we well, do u chrome
> *


yea we do chrome gold and powder coating we do it all paint and body uphostery and hydros :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Maybe someone here can help me. An old friend of mine that was stationed with me in the navy is from North Indio. His name is Eric Gomez. Anyone know how him or how I can contact him? I appreciate any help He should be about 44 45years old


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:49 PM~13799740
> *yea we do chrome gold and powder coating we do it all paint and body uphostery and hydros :biggrin:
> *


how much to pattern my roof and re-stripe it
nothing fancy something simple but yet with a kick


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@May 5 2009, 11:51 PM~13799760
> *Maybe someone here can help me. An old friend of mine that was stationed with me in the navy is from North Indio. His name is Eric Gomez. Anyone know how him or how I can contact him? I appreciate any help He should be about 44 45years old
> *


doesnt ring a bell was he from any car club or what car does he have


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:42 PM~13799669
> *you know i got your back come talk to me later and see what we can do
> *


COOL THANKS RICK!!! :thumbsup


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2009, 11:52 PM~13799772
> *how much to pattern my roof and re-stripe it
> nothing fancy something simple but yet with a kick
> *


to pattern it out about 450-550 depends on what you want


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

BY THE WAY.......HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD CINCO DE MAYO HOMIES!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:56 PM~13799801
> *to pattern it out about 450-550 depends on what you want
> *


dont have a clue
what about to re-stripe it


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

mozzywozzy we are you from what city what club????


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 6 2009, 12:53 AM~13799779
> *doesnt ring a bell was he from any car club or what car does he have
> *


His dad was a painter Arturo Gomez kinda did classic trucks. Not sure if Eric ever ended up lowriding after he got out of the Navy, We went to the Lowrider show in Tokyo in 94 when we was deployed over there/. I appreciate it. Thanks again for any help


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any pics of paints you've done


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2009, 11:57 PM~13799812
> *dont have a clue
> what about to re-stripe it
> *


the roof ?? after patterns about 100-150


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2009, 11:58 PM~13799828
> *any pics of paints you've done
> *


i will try to get some all pics were before digital camera time :biggrin: 
if you come by i will show you around the shop show quiltity work


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@May 5 2009, 11:51 PM~13799760
> *Maybe someone here can help me. An old friend of mine that was stationed with me in the navy is from North Indio. His name is Eric Gomez. Anyone know how him or how I can contact him? I appreciate any help He should be about 44 45years old
> *


SORRY HOMIE :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 6 2009, 12:02 AM~13799847
> *i will try to get some all pics were before digital camera time :biggrin:
> if you come by i will show you around the shop show quiltity work
> *


kool ill try and stop by on the 22nd of this month 
have a few things to do in rancho mirage


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring+May 5 2009, 11:21 PM~13799503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep it up focker and you'll find onions in your next burger. :angry:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:46 PM~13799716
> *which car is your in the club
> *


mines da orange cutless


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:49 PM~13799740
> *yea we do chrome gold and powder coating we do it all paint and body uphostery and hydros :biggrin:
> *


how much to chorme all da front suspension on a 85 cutless


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@May 5 2009, 11:58 PM~13799822
> *His dad was a painter Arturo Gomez kinda did classic trucks. Not sure if Eric ever ended up lowriding after he got out of the Navy, We went to the Lowrider show in Tokyo in 94 when we was deployed over there/. I appreciate it. Thanks again for any help
> *


give me his street name or nickname.and ill ask the older homies .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 6 2009, 04:02 PM~13806753
> *mines da orange cutless
> *


ERES TU DAVID ,LLA VETE A DORMIR.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 10:01 PM~13799364
> *bitch the only rag your going to have is the one in between your legs :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:01 PM~13799364
> *bitch the only rag your going to have is the one in between your legs :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 I KNOW HA. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 5 2009, 11:56 PM~13799801
> *to pattern it out about 450-550 depends on what you want
> *


something like these just an idea of what im looking for as far as patterns and some pinstripping just some stuff i like


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

i know its an overkill with pics sorry
but leaning to the last pics of the cutty that i like the best 
just some ideas of what id like done to my car


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 6 2009, 04:35 PM~13806980
> *how much to chorme all da front suspension on a 85 cutless
> *


call me 760-218-8538 but it will start you at 450-up


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 7 2009, 05:33 PM~13819427
> *i know its an overkill with pics sorry
> but leaning to the last pics of the cutty that i like the best
> just some ideas of what id like done to my car
> *


no problem it good to have alot of options 
tape fades i can keep at a low price like 500 
mulity colors are like twice the price well call me 760-218-8538 or i will see you maybe on may 22


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 7 2009, 09:19 PM~13821822
> *call me 760-218-8538 but it will start you at 450-up
> *


ill hit u up 2morrow homie, any word on da car show in cat city


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Due to scheduleing issues we moved the date of our show. 
Check out the new flyer. The printer should have them to us in time for Soboba.










Like I said before, how many of you desert rats can find there way out of the valley and bring home some trophies and $$$. :nicoderm:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 7 2009, 09:37 PM~13822101
> *Due to scheduleing issues we moved the date of our show.
> Check out the new flyer. The printer should have them to us in time for Soboba.
> 
> ...


u know street kingz well b there


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 7 2009, 09:37 PM~13822101
> *Due to scheduleing issues we moved the date of our show.
> Check out the new flyer. The printer should have them to us in time for Soboba.
> 
> ...


wheres this at
and when and weres the one at soboba :0


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

THIS SHOW FOR ROYAL FANTASIES IS THROWN IN THE CITY OF CORONA AT THE HIGH SCHOOL AND THE SABOBA SHOW IS NEAR HEMET/SAN JACINTO...THEY ARE SOME COOL SHOWS TO CHECKOUT HOMEY...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT'S UP ABEL :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@May 8 2009, 12:47 PM~13827887
> *THIS SHOW FOR ROYAL FANTASIES IS THROWN IN THE CITY OF CORONA AT THE  HIGH SCHOOL AND THE SABOBA SHOW IS NEAR HEMET/SAN JACINTO...THEY ARE SOME COOL SHOWS TO CHECKOUT HOMEY...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

great show today at saboba NOT :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :nosad: :thumbsdown: Before i say anything we will wait for turtle to vent a little    :machinegun:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY CAME HOME WITH SOME $$$$"GAME OVER" FIRST IN RADICALS ,THE HULK BIKE WITH 2ND PLACE & $100.00 .


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 9 2009, 10:52 PM~13840851
> *ROLLERZ ONLY CAME HOME WITH SOME $$$$"GAME OVER" FIRST IN RADICALS ,THE HULK BIKE WITH 2ND PLACE & $100.00 .
> *


good job Rollerz :biggrin: why did you get a small trophie and not the big one you won the whole show :dunno:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 9 2009, 10:56 PM~13840874
> *good job Rollerz  :biggrin:  why did you get a small trophie and not the big one you won the whole show :dunno:
> *


I DIDNT PLACE IN THE BEST OF,I PLACED IN THE RADICAL CATAGORIE , :dunno: WHAT HAPPEN TO THE BEST OF SHOW CATAGORIES.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 9 2009, 11:13 PM~13840978
> *I DIDNT PLACE IN THE BEST OF,I PLACED IN THE RADICAL CATAGORIE , :dunno: WHAT HAPPEN TO THE BEST OF SHOW CATAGORIES.
> *


im confused i thought that radical winner should at least be in the running for best of show :dunno: you swept the show for crying out loud how can a lowrider of the year car not be best of show  you should go there and take all the money in your class radical 1000.00 best of show 1000.00 you built that car to destroy the competition right becuase i know there is at least 80,000-100,000.00 and at least over 1000 hours into that car right


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 9 2009, 11:23 PM~13841042
> *im confused i thought that radical winner should at least be in the running for best of show  :dunno:  you swept the show for crying out loud how can a lowrider of the year car not be best of show   you should go there and take all the money in your class radical 1000.00 best of show 1000.00 you built that car to destroy the competition right becuase  i know there is at least 80,000-100,000.00 and at least over 1000 hours into that car right
> *


hell yea game over should of takin best of, da judges were whack


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 9 2009, 11:13 PM~13840978
> *I DIDNT PLACE IN THE BEST OF,I PLACED IN THE RADICAL CATAGORIE , :dunno: WHAT HAPPEN TO THE BEST OF SHOW CATAGORIES.
> *


turtle has just the same reson to complain we go there and win the class thats why why we still show that car so much he is also close to maxing out every colum on that judging sheet :angry: but on the other hand good job street kings for winning in that class see what happens we you just go out there and dont worry about that competition :biggrin: that you should never let you guard down at any show  but in this case Royal Fantansies didnt have there guard down we just got jacked :angry: :angry:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 9 2009, 11:27 PM~13841068
> *hell yea game over should of takin best of, da judges were whack
> *


street kings i got some nice ass pics of your cars today :biggrin: :biggrin: i will post them tommorro i forgot my camera cord at the shop :buttkick: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 7 2009, 09:37 PM~13822101
> *Due to scheduleing issues we moved the date of our show.
> Check out the new flyer. The printer should have them to us in time for Soboba.
> 
> ...


can ssomeone get me LRD number


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Yesterday Best Radical "Game Over" ROLLERZ ONLY 








Congrats Big Homie!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Here's a few pics from the Soboba show...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Members of the Originas CC and some Soboba tribal members who put the show on:









Did anybody see this thing? The body lifted up and rotated! WTF!? :biggrin: 









LRM trike of the year, "Mexica":










...that's all for now folks...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@May 10 2009, 08:48 AM~13842542
> *Yesterday Best Radical "Game Over" ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanks bro thats how we do it .


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 9 2009, 11:40 PM~13841151
> *can ssomeone get me LRD number
> *


469-6608


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 9 2009, 11:35 PM~13841121
> *street kings i got some nice ass pics of your cars today  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i will post them tommorro i forgot my camera cord at the shop  :buttkick:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea post them up homie


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 10 2009, 10:21 AM~13843196
> *hell yea post them up homie
> *


E-MAIL ME THE PICTURES OF ME WHEN I WAS SLEEPING SO I COULD POST THEM.CALL ME


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 10 2009, 09:03 AM~13842654
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pics El Volo. :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Not to sure what the F&@! happened yesterday. Oh well F*[email protected] it. 
Time to get ready for San Bernardino. 

Good job to everyone who one yesterday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 10 2009, 09:55 AM~13843456
> *Not to sure what the F&@! happened yesterday. Oh well F*[email protected] it.
> Time to get ready for San Bernardino.
> 
> ...


`WHERE IS MANNY DAM CRACKHEAD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SHIT,.....ANOTHER SHOW I MISSED :angry: :angry: CONGRADS TO THE WINNERS, YOU ALL KNEW U COULD GO THERE AND BRING BACK SOME TROPHY'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NOW POST MORE PIC'S. I KNOW YOU ALL HAVE SOME!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE PIC'S MR. VOLO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf+May 10 2009, 09:52 AM~13843443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!  :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

THANX VOLO, FOR THE BAD ASS PICTURES AND FOR PUTTING MEMBERS, ONLY,CC SAN DIEGO ON THE MAP ,, WE TOOK A FEW TROPHYS HOME AND BEST CLUB PARTICIPATION,,, NOT BAD HUH FOR BEING THE UNDER DOGS :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 10 2009, 12:50 PM~13844243
> *`WHERE IS MANNY DAM CRACKHEAD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 WHO MANNY RAMIREZ HE GOT COUGHT.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 7 2009, 09:37 PM~13822101
> *Due to scheduleing issues we moved the date of our show.
> Check out the new flyer. The printer should have them to us in time for Soboba.
> 
> ...


 TURTLE ,MANDALES UNA COPIA DE TU FLYER A SABOBA ,PARA QUE SE ALIVINEN CON LAS CATEGORIAS.PARA EL OTRO ANO.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 10 2009, 08:53 PM~13847749
> *TURTLE ,MANDALES UNA COPIA DE TU FLYER A SABOBA ,PARA QUE SE ALIVINEN CON LAS CATEGORIAS.PARA EL OTRO ANO.
> *


hell yea orlando is rite


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

PICS FELLAS!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 10 2009, 08:33 PM~13847570
> *WHO MANNY RAMIREZ  HE GOT COUGHT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

anybody have more info on the HI ent. show on the 24 of may :cheesy:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THERE YOU GO TURTLE.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 10 2009, 09:28 PM~13848099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


alright stop it u guys first turtle was disappointed cus he did get a trophie yesterday and now he is disapointed cus he can get this chick today enough with the curlity :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 10 2009, 09:55 PM~13848323
> *alright stop it u guys first turtle was disappointed cus he did get a trophie yesterday  and now he is disapointed cus he can get this chick today enough with the curlity :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


HE NEEDS TO GET OVER IT,THE SAME SHIT USE TO HAPPEN TO ME WHEN WE STARTED SHOWING GAME OVER ,ASK INDIO .WE WENT THROW ALOT SHIT WITH JUDGES.AND NOW 2007 CAR OF THE YEAR AND PROUD OF IT.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 10 2009, 09:26 PM~13848083
> *anybody have more info on the HI ent. show on the 24 of may  :cheesy:
> *


CASH PRIZES,WILL BE THERE .$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 10 2009, 10:05 PM~13848417
> *HE NEEDS TO GET OVER IT,THE SAME SHIT USE TO HAPPEN TO ME WHEN WE STARTED SHOWING GAME OVER ,ASK INDIO .WE WENT THROW ALOT SHIT WITH JUDGES.AND NOW 2007 CAR OF THE YEAR AND PROUD OF IT.
> *


he is over it already we got to focus on other shows do you know where that show is at from HI ENT on the 24


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

15,110 VIEWS ON THIS TOPIC.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 10 2009, 03:56 PM~13845603
> *THANX VOLO, FOR THE BAD ASS PICTURES AND FOR PUTTING MEMBERS, ONLY,CC SAN DIEGO ON THE MAP ,, WE TOOK A FEW TROPHYS HOME AND BEST CLUB PARTICIPATION,,, NOT BAD HUH FOR BEING THE UNDER DOGS :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Pena! You and your fellow club folk are really cool people... :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 10 2009, 10:05 PM~13848417
> *HE NEEDS TO GET OVER IT,THE SAME SHIT USE TO HAPPEN TO ME WHEN WE STARTED SHOWING GAME OVER ,ASK INDIO .WE WENT THROW ALOT SHIT WITH JUDGES.AND NOW 2007 CAR OF THE YEAR AND PROUD OF IT.
> *



I'm over it for sure, I wasnt there for a trophie I was there for some $$$$, but it's all good. I can and will post a back side to the flyer on there topic so they have a better idea of what categories to have. But it dosent mean the judges will know what there doing. 

And I seen that broads sex tape. :thumbsdown: 
Bitch is a dead fuck.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 10 2009, 10:07 PM~13848429
> *CASH PRIZES,WILL BE THERE .$$$$$$$$$$
> *



Where is the Hi Ent show at?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MY X RIDES GOT A 67 CAMARO IN THE WORKS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HI ENT. SHOW ON RAMON IN DOWNTOWN PALM SPRINGS!

2ND SHOW LET MAKE IT HAPPEN VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FOUND SOME PICS GIVE ME A WEEK !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Strret Kingz Customz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SHIRT BY OMAR 760 863-6865






















































CUSTOM SHIRTS MADE BY OMAR 760 863-6865


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

nice pic post up more   Royal Fantasies will be there :biggrin: represent the valle to the fullest


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 11 2009, 04:22 PM~13855122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my orange cutless, doin more work 2 it, gunna come out strong


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

nice that cutlass is looking good :cheesy: is omar the one that painted that f150 too


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 7 2009, 09:37 PM~13822101
> *Due to scheduleing issues we moved the date of our show.
> Check out the new flyer. The printer should have them to us in time for Soboba.
> 
> ...


anybody clubs comfirming for corona show


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 11 2009, 12:42 AM~13849292
> *MY X RIDES GOT A 67 CAMARO IN THE WORKS!
> 
> 
> ...


WHO'S CADDY


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 11 2009, 09:49 PM~13858750
> *nice that cutlass  is looking good  :cheesy: is omar the one that painted that f150 too
> *


NO,ISRAEL THE OWNER OF THE OF THAT 55 WAGON.THATS A CLEAN WAGON


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin: orale so u guys talkin bout me.......


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 11 2009, 09:49 PM~13858750
> *nice that cutlass  is looking good  :cheesy: is omar the one that painted that f150 too
> *


israel painted da cutless and da f150 omar made us da bandana patterns


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

The Caddie was mine sold it to a homie but its staying in the desert and its gonna be a STREET KING!



















Now this is my new project!









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

yo people i got some hydro parts in stock hit me up if you guys need stuff 
4 1/2 ton more bounce black coils
cchrome cylinders #6 and #8
solenoids
blocks and more......................... :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 12 2009, 09:09 PM~13869383
> *yo people i got some hydro parts in stock hit me up if you guys need stuff
> 4 1/2 ton more bounce black coils
> cchrome cylinders #6 and #8
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHATS UP JOJO...HOWS THE CAR DOING HOMEY...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

This will be out late 09. Had this wagon for 15 year and done it up 2 times.
One more time just for kicks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@May 13 2009, 12:07 AM~13871000
> *WHATS UP JOJO...HOWS THE CAR DOING HOMEY...
> *


WAT'S UP HOMIE, JUST HERE STILL WORKING ON THE CAR. HAD TO GO BUY A NEW CARB. FOR IT... AND NOW JUST HAVE TO PUT IN ON, ALWAYS SOMETHING :angry: :angry: BUT HOPE TO GET THINGS GOING. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 13 2009, 12:53 AM~13871210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

people people people whats up for this weekend anything ?????? are we going to start cruzing in indio :biggrin: lets do it sat night carls jr whats up people what do you think :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHY NOT LETS DO IT CO-VAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I WANT TO SEE ALL MY X-CARS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

street kings were you at you guy have permission from carls jr come on help us out


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

:yes: what time on sat??? im gonna ask some of the guys if they wanna go....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

What time on sat!!??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ONE MORE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 13 2009, 12:53 AM~13871210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omar sell me that hood on that 66.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HEY RICK, SO WHAT'S UP WITH THE CAT. CITY SHOW.....ANY WORD??? :|


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 14 2009, 09:27 PM~13891834
> *omar sell me that hood on that 66.
> *


Dont trip ill find you one for you 66 rag!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 14 2009, 09:52 PM~13892193
> *Dont trip ill find you one for you 66 rag!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GETTING IT READY FOR SAN BERDO .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

760 863-6865 OMAR



















PINSTRIPE-SWIRLS-LOGOS-ALMOST ANYTHING YOU NEED ILL PUT ON STICKER MATERIAL AND YOU CAN SHOOT YOUR PAINT .
ITS NOT CHEATING IT SMART WORKING!


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 14 2009, 11:39 PM~13893216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


smart work indeed ive been doing race car like that for years nobody really notices it unless they are hating but they only hate cus they dont have :0


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

ive been having meeting with that christian school i think we will have a decision soon for you guys i think the date will be may31  but i will let you know


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WE CRUZIN OR WHAT LET US KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT'S UP EVERYONE!!! :wave:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

what happen tonite i got real busy this week couldnt reply to much but i went out to carls jr tonite and nobody was out there   anybody have word let us know


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

x2


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

i was out last nite 2.....no 1 out ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK LETS TRY THIS AGAIN SAT NIGHT CAROLS JR INDIO AT 7 PM EVERYONE OK WITH THAT? 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 17 2009, 08:03 PM~13915280
> *OK LETS TRY THIS AGAIN SAT NIGHT CAROLS JR INDIO AT 7 PM EVERYONE OK WITH THAT?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lets do it this weekend


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT



























:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OM...t=malibu066.flv

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i151.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/malibu066.flv">




http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OM...t=malibu066.flv
TRYING TO FIND A WAY TO POST MY VIDEOS SORRY!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> [/quot
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> > [/quot
> > :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 15K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 19 2009, 10:57 PM~13942746
> *15K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

how much to make mine a rag

















:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

15K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 17 2009, 08:03 PM~13915280
> *OK LETS TRY THIS AGAIN SAT NIGHT CAROLS JR INDIO AT 7 PM EVERYONE OK WITH THAT?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


r we crusin this weekend or what?


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 20 2009, 05:54 PM~13950951
> *r we crusin this weekend or what?
> *


hell yea lets do it :cheesy:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

hey people roll call for this weekend car show who's going
is it sat or sun?????


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 20 2009, 07:45 PM~13951964
> *hey people roll call for this weekend car show who's going
> is it sat or sun?????
> *


crusin on sat nite at 7pm at carls jr and carshow on sunday


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 20 2009, 07:45 PM~13951964
> *hey people roll call for this weekend car show who's going
> is it sat or sun?????
> *


STREET KINGZ will b there sat and sun


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 20 2009, 09:50 PM~13953576
> *STREET KINGZ will b there sat and sun
> *


lets roll :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=17816067









JUST SHOW UP TO THE SHOW WILL WORRY ABOUT CRUZIN LATTER!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 21 2009, 05:05 PM~13962126
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=17816067
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS THE SAME PLACE WHERE THE LAST SHOW WAS AT???
(CORNER OF RAMON AND INDIAN)


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 21 2009, 09:09 PM~13964610
> *IS THIS THE SAME PLACE WHERE THE LAST SHOW WAS AT???
> (CORNER OF RAMON AND INDIAN)
> *


SAME PLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 21 2009, 09:34 PM~13964867
> *SAME PLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

nice will be there


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WORKING ON INDIOS BACK SEAT.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CUSTOMERS LOWRIDER BIKE.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 23 2009, 04:47 PM~13979985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE.... ORLANDO, I SEE YOU ARE A JACK OF ALL TRADES.....U DO PAINTING TO HYDROS TO UPHOLSTERY, ES TODO HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

READY FOR LATER TODAY??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

anybody have any feed back on the show today i went but not really anybody there but it was early let us know what happen


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 24 2009, 07:22 PM~13986755
> *anybody have any feed back on the show today  i went but not really anybody there but it was early let us know what happen
> *


YOU GUYS NEED TO HIT UP UP OVER AT THE IMPERIAL VALLEY TOPIC WHENEVER YOU GUYS HAVE SHOW. YOU GUYS ARE RIGHT DOWN THE STREET AND WE CAN BE OVER THERE IN LESS THAT AN HOUR


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

PM ME YOUR NUMBER PETE AND I WILL HIT YOU UP WHEN SHIT POPS UP.. AS FOR THE SHOW TODAY I DIDNT MAKE IT.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Apr 25 2009, 11:01 PM~13690955
> *street kings had a great picnic today alot of people missed it  :angry:  :angry:
> hope we have alot better turn out on next saturday, at the cinco de mayo car show in cathedral city if this valley wants to get back the way it use to be we need to start attending these events
> *


WHAT HAPPEN TO ROYAL FANTASY,NO CAR TO SUPPORT.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 24 2009, 10:44 PM~13987987
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO ROYAL FANTASY,NO CAR TO SUPPORT.
> *


we were caught off gaurd we trying to have cars ready for san bernadino on the 7 
but hi ent. needs to do better advertising inc motoring is only down the street from that location and we got no info or flyers :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

next time hi ent has a event i promise the whole chapter will be there :cheesy:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 24 2009, 08:22 PM~13986755
> *anybody have any feed back on the show today  i went but not really anybody there but it was early let us know what happen
> *


about 20 cars showed up and maniacos hopped there brown regal and tommys buick and native pride hopped there silver and black


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ANY PICS OF YESTERDAYS SHOW??? :|


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 25 2009, 01:34 PM~13991725
> *ANY PICS OF YESTERDAYS SHOW??? :|
> *


yea but i dont know how to post them up


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 25 2009, 03:37 PM~13992640
> *yea but i dont know how to post them up
> *


paisa, ill post some pictures.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE HOPPERS ,HI ENT SHOW.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SOME CARS AT THE SHOW.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE MODELS FROM THE SHOW.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A VERY SMALL TURNOUT. MAYBE NEXT ONE WILL BRING OUT MORE RIDES.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY VC CHAPTER & LA CHAPTER


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 25 2009, 06:47 PM~13994442
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 25 2009, 05:51 PM~13993785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


da top one is an ugly model :barf: ooh wait thats my jefito :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 23 2009, 04:50 PM~13979996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR A PAINT JOB LIKE THAT BUT WITH CANDY APPLE GREEN WITH DIFFRENT TONES ON A ANTIQUE STROLLER ,,, :0


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

if anyone in the valley is looking for a clean cutty i got this for sale right now 2000 and its yours i stay out in the imperial valley so its not that far 






























































































































[/quote]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 25 2009, 11:55 PM~13997901
> *HOW MUCH FOR A PAINT JOB LIKE THAT BUT WITH CANDY APPLE GREEN WITH DIFFRENT TONES ON A ANTIQUE STROLLER ,,, :0
> *










































strollers like this ,this belong to my duaghter.paint job on one of those about $ 600.00 to $ 700.00 bucks.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 26 2009, 08:30 PM~14007572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all he needs are better tires. 2"buffed tires are out.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> if anyone in the valley is looking for a clean cutty i got this for sale right now 2000 and its yours i stay out in the imperial valley so its not that far


[/quote]
clean.


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

whats crackin indio what up with the regal

hey im gonna probly sell the cutty too if you know anyone


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@May 26 2009, 09:36 PM~14008634
> *whats crackin indio what up with the regal
> 
> hey im gonna probly sell the cutty too if you know anyone
> *


pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> if anyone in the valley is looking for a clean cutty i got this for sale right now 2000 and its yours i stay out in the imperial valley so its not that far


[/quote]
why so cheap, whats wrong wit it


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 26 2009, 09:38 PM~14008663
> *pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hey whats up omar que haces


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 26 2009, 09:31 PM~14008549
> *all he needs are better tires. 2"buffed tires are out.
> *


i told him to get 5.20 but always looking for a deal!!!!!!!!!!
hey did he give you a shirt i sent you?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 26 2009, 09:39 PM~14008685
> *hey whats up omar que haces
> *


Just chillin how was the show on sunday?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 26 2009, 09:42 PM~14008727
> *Just chillin how was the show on sunday?
> *


it was alrite only 20 cars showed up, i guess they didnt advertised as much


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Are we cruzin on SAT or what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 26 2009, 09:40 PM~14008693
> *i told him to get 5.20 but always looking for a deal!!!!!!!!!!
> hey did he give you a shirt i sent you?
> *


no


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 26 2009, 09:47 PM~14008821
> *Are we cruzin on SAT or what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lets set a day after the the san berdo show.so we could cruise.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 26 2009, 09:47 PM~14008821
> *Are we cruzin on SAT or what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hell yea, we r meetin up at carls jr on sat at 7 pm, so rollerz only, royal fantasies. intoxicated and maniacos lets cruize on sat and spread da word. Lets bring this shit back


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

why so cheap, whats wrong wit it
[/quote]
not a dam thing wrong with it


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> why so cheap, whats wrong wit it


not a dam thing wrong with it
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 26 2009, 09:53 PM~14008937
> *no
> *


ill call him tomorow so he can take it to you!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 26 2009, 10:16 PM~14009331
> *ill call him tomorow so he can take it to you!
> *


cool. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 26 2009, 08:38 PM~14008663
> *pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE HOW MUCH?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@May 26 2009, 10:19 PM~14009376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cleeean :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 26 2009, 09:21 PM~14009416
> *NICE HOW MUCH?
> *


3500 or trade for a daily 

black leather with silver suede centers









http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee219/gtwnhyn/inside2.jpg[/img]

383 stroker with a 350 trans 

[url=http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee219/gtwnhyn/cutless_012.jpg]http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee219/g...cutless_012.jpg[/url]










this should be getting taken care of this weekend 

[img]http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g207/bumperchecker/dif153.jpg


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 26 2009, 09:29 PM~14009519
> *cleeean :thumbsup:
> *


thnx


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

clean


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

hey check it out :h5: :h5:
saturday june 20 2009 cathedral city car show :biggrin: :cheesy: THIS IS THE ONE THAT WAS POST DATED CUS OF THE SWINE FLU :uh: :uh: LET MAKE IT A GOOD ONE PEOPLE  FLYERS ARE COMING SOON :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 26 2009, 08:30 PM~14007572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS RIDE LOOKS FUCKING CLEAN HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 27 2009, 09:37 PM~14021063
> *hey check it out :h5: :h5:
> saturday june 20 2009 cathedral city car show  :biggrin:  :cheesy: THIS IS THE ONE THAT WAS POST DATED CUS OF THE SWINE FLU :uh:  :uh:  LET MAKE IT A GOOD ONE PEOPLE    FLYERS ARE COMING SOON :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YEA....HOPEFULLY THIS ONE WILL HAVE A BETTER TURNOUT THAN THE ONE LAST WEEKEND!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 27 2009, 10:10 PM~14021444
> *HELL YEA....HOPEFULLY THIS ONE WILL HAVE A BETTER TURNOUT THAN THE ONE LAST WEEKEND!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


last weekend wasnt to bad but not enough adver........... but Hi Ent is putting it down for us Coachella Valley is cracking again :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

how bout that crusing on sat.....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 27 2009, 10:15 PM~14021507
> *how bout that crusing on sat.....
> *


we r meeting up at 7pm at carls jr in indio


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 27 2009, 09:37 PM~14021063
> *hey check it out :h5: :h5:
> saturday june 20 2009 cathedral city car show  :biggrin:  :cheesy: THIS IS THE ONE THAT WAS POST DATED CUS OF THE SWINE FLU :uh:  :uh:  LET MAKE IT A GOOD ONE PEOPLE    FLYERS ARE COMING SOON :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


we will be there for sure :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@May 28 2009, 12:17 PM~14026619
> *we will be there for sure :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IS THIS PANCHITO???


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 28 2009, 07:35 PM~14030948
> *IS THIS PANCHITO???
> *


yea thats him he is starting to get on board :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

hey Omar are you interested in a booth at the cathedral city show june 20 caLL ME AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU CAN PAY  760-218-8538 RICK


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 28 2009, 09:11 PM~14032212
> *yea thats him he is starting to get on board :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 28 2009, 09:15 PM~14032255
> *hey Omar are you interested in a booth at the cathedral city show june 20  caLL ME AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU CAN PAY  760-218-8538 RICK
> *


is it cool if i sell bootleg dvds at da show


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

just saying what up to everyone.the little car show event in palm springs last week was cool.lots of quality cars out there.looking forward to San Bernardino Lowrider.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@May 29 2009, 10:09 AM~14036550
> *just saying what up to everyone.the little car show event in palm springs last week was cool.lots of quality cars out there.looking forward to San Bernardino Lowrider.
> *


Way to be out there eastside life represent to the fullest  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 28 2009, 10:22 PM~14033141
> *is it cool if i sell bootleg dvds at da show
> *


yea hit me up 760-218-8538 rick as long as there not porn :cheesy:


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

u know we do what we can during these hard economic times Rick.....see u up at lowrider...


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@May 29 2009, 11:07 PM~14043710
> *u know we do what we can during these hard economic times Rick.....see u up at lowrider...
> *


for sure  my car didnt make it in time the painter is still on it but i be ready the wego show in san bernadino in july :cheesy: you guys sould bust out for that Cathedral City show reschulde for June 20 eastsside life represent :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

dont forget that people are starting to cruise in indio on sat nights :0


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

i will let everyone know about the cat city rescheduling.


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

hey,any luck with those lights for my booty kit?if not,dont trip.my money is tight right now anyways.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT UP GENTE, WHERE IS EVERYONE AT???... GETTING CLOSER TO THE SAN BERDOO SHOW. SO ALL OF YOU START GETTING THOSE RANFLAS READY TO REP. THE COACHELLA VALLEY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

HOPEFULLY FOR ME.......MAYBE NEXT YEAR. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


SEE U ALL THERE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 29 2009, 10:02 PM~14043153
> *yea hit me up 760-218-8538 rick as long as there not porn :cheesy:
> *


naw homie no porno,ill give u a call 2morrow mornin :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

javascript:void(0)


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 30 2009, 11:48 PM~14050838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that your 65 :biggrin:   thats the first time Ive seen it that car is clean


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@May 30 2009, 11:56 PM~14050906
> *is that your 65  :biggrin:      thats the first time Ive seen it that car is clean
> *


YEP...THAT'S IT. JUST GOT A NEW CARB FOR IT, JUST NEED TO GET THE TIMING DONE.

AS SOON AS I GET IT GOING, IT'S GOING RIGHT TO YOU.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 28 2009, 10:22 PM~14033141
> *is it cool if i sell bootleg dvds at da show
> *


how much are they good quality or can you see people standing and moveing around what DVDs you got


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 31 2009, 12:11 AM~14051033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice nice :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OLD PICS HOMIE....BEEN DOING ALOT OF WORK TO IT WITH THE HELP OF TOMMY, ABEL, JUST TO NAME A FEW. LIKE I SAID IT WILL GO TO YOU NEXT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 31 2009, 12:07 AM~14051007
> *how much are they good quality or can you see people standing and moveing around what DVDs you got
> *


YOU FELLAS GONNA MAKE IT DOWN FOR THE SHOW??? :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

StreetKingz,Maniacos,WeRidin, Efra and his c10 4 DOOR sunroof,back window,shaved,clean truck and some cruzers were there ,where were you guy's
cruzin every SAT. in INDIO AT 7PM JUST DRIVE DOWN 111 AND YOU WILL FIND US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 31 2009, 11:44 AM~14053255
> *StreetKingz,Maniacos,StillRidin, Efra and his c10 4 DOOR sunroof,back window,shaved,clean truck and some cruzers were there ,where were you guy's
> cruzin every SAT. in INDIO AT 7PM JUST DRIVE DOWN 111 AND YOU WILL FIND US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


67 LOOKS CLEAN, WAS THAT BLUE BEFORE??? :0


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

man,the bow-tie lights on that truck are whats up.nice touch.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 31 2009, 05:08 PM~14055014
> *67 LOOKS CLEAN,  WAS THAT BLUE BEFORE??? :0
> *


yea it was blue and da vice president from street kingz painted it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 31 2009, 05:08 PM~14055014
> *67 LOOKS CLEAN,  WAS THAT BLUE BEFORE??? :0
> *


YES SIR ISRAEL STREET KINGZ CUSTOMZ DID THE WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@May 31 2009, 06:44 PM~14055741
> *man,the bow-tie lights on that truck are whats up.nice touch.
> *


HE DID THIS CAR TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 760 863-6865


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cnx407BvVw

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7cnx407BvVw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7cnx407BvVw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
L.R.D WeRidin C.C


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

VERY NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 31 2009, 08:09 PM~14056531
> *HE DID THIS CAR TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 760 863-6865
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FUCKER IS BAD ASS!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 31 2009, 11:44 AM~14053255
> *StreetKingz,Maniacos,WeRidin, Efra and his c10 4 DOOR sunroof,back window,shaved,clean truck and some cruzers were there ,where were you guy's
> cruzin every SAT. in INDIO AT 7PM JUST DRIVE DOWN 111 AND YOU WILL FIND US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

NICE :cheesy: SORRY I MISSED IT I HAVE ALOT OF THING GOING RIGHT NOW BUT I TRY TO MAKE IT IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKS


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

EVRYONE STILL PUMPED UP FOR THIS CAT CITY SHOW :biggrin: IM GOING TO MAKE THE HOP HALF THE POT WINNING :0 :0 TWO CATAGORIES STREET AND RADICAL hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> EVRYONE STILL PUMPED UP FOR THIS CAT CITY SHOW :biggrin: IM GOING TO MAKE THE HOP HALF THE POT WINNING :0 :0 TWO CATAGORIES STREET AND RADICAL hno: hno: hno: hno:
> [/quote
> HELL YEA STREET KINGZ IS PUMPED AND WELL B ROLLIN DEEP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 1 2009, 08:47 PM~14067767
> *EVRYONE STILL PUMPED UP FOR THIS CAT CITY SHOW  :biggrin:  IM GOING TO MAKE THE HOP HALF THE POT WINNING  :0  :0 TWO CATAGORIES STREET AND RADICAL hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


FLYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 1 2009, 08:47 PM~14067767
> *EVRYONE STILL PUMPED UP FOR THIS CAT CITY SHOW  :biggrin:  IM GOING TO MAKE THE HOP HALF THE POT WINNING  :0  :0 TWO CATAGORIES STREET AND RADICAL hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

We need FLYERS BRO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 1 2009, 10:00 PM~14068731
> *We need FLYERS BRO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


flyers are coming they will post up tommorro and i will had them out staring this weekend :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HEY...WHERE IS THE TURTLE AT??? :dunno:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 1 2009, 10:00 PM~14068731
> *We need FLYERS BRO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


omar if you are interested in doing a booth at the show call me 760-218-8538 it's all by donation to the aheletic funds for the school i think you will gain new customers    doesn't hurt to try


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 1 2009, 10:09 PM~14068812
> *HEY...WHERE IS THE TURTLE AT??? :dunno:
> *


turtle already left for the san bernadino show you know how slow that bastard is :roflmao: we wont have him on here starting begining of october cus he leaves to vegas for the super show 3 weeks ahead :burn: next year we are going to strap a rocket to his ass :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 1 2009, 10:16 PM~14068870
> *turtle already left for the san bernadino show you know how slow that bastard is :roflmao: we wont have him on here starting begining of october cus he leaves to vegas for the super show 3 weeks ahead :burn: next year we are going to strap a rocket to his ass :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 31 2009, 12:55 AM~14051290
> *YOU FELLAS GONNA MAKE IT DOWN FOR THE SHOW??? :biggrin:
> *


more info on any shows happening in the cochella valley :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 1 2009, 10:16 PM~14068870
> *turtle already left for the san bernadino show you know how slow that bastard is :roflmao: we wont have him on here starting begining of october cus he leaves to vegas for the super show 3 weeks ahead :burn: next year we are going to strap a rocket to his ass :biggrin:
> *



FUCK YOU YOU!!!!!!!!! :buttkick: :twak: :guns: :machinegun: :burn: :angel:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 30 2009, 11:15 PM~14051078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I'M JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY HOMEY..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 1 2009, 10:11 PM~14068826
> *omar if you are interested in doing a booth at the show call me 760-218-8538 it's all by donation to the aheletic funds for the school i think you will gain new customers       doesn't hurt to try
> *


SAVE ME A SPOT BRO FOR MY SHIRTS AND DECALS!


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 2 2009, 06:02 AM~14070011
> *SAVE ME A SPOT BRO FOR MY SHIRTS AND DECALS!
> 
> 
> ...


not a problem bro its people like you guys that are going to change the way we been lowriding out here we need to go to the next level :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jun 1 2009, 11:37 PM~14069426
> *FUCK YOU YOU!!!!!!!!!  :buttkick:  :twak:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :burn:  :angel:
> *


holy shit turtle you still are close to home i though you left three days ago now i getting worried that you wont make the show we only have three days left :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 2 2009, 06:02 AM~14070011
> *SAVE ME A SPOT BRO FOR MY SHIRTS AND DECALS!
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES MY T-SHIRT OMAR.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jun 2 2009, 12:15 AM~14069638
> * I'M JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY HOMEY..
> *


THANKS BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jun 1 2009, 11:37 PM~14069426
> *FUCK YOU YOU!!!!!!!!!  :buttkick:  :twak:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :burn:  :angel:
> *


WAT UP TURTLE, FOR A WHILE I THOUGHT YOU WERE M.I.A. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 2 2009, 09:29 PM~14078119
> *WHERES MY T-SHIRT OMAR.
> *


CALL EFRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

what up people everyone ready for san bernadino this weekend


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HOW ABOUT WE DO A COACHELLA VALLEY LOWRIDER GROUP LETS TRY TO MEET ON SUNDAY AT THE SHOW BY ORLANDO'S CADDIE AND SUPPORT HIM AND HAVE A LIL MEETING TO TALK ABOUT THE SHOW ON THE 20TH AND CRUZIN IN THE VALLE! HOW'S DOWN ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










OMAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 3 2009, 09:36 PM~14089423
> *HOW ABOUT WE DO A COACHELLA VALLEY LOWRIDER GROUP LETS TRY TO MEET ON SUNDAY AT THE SHOW BY ORLANDO'S CADDIE AND SUPPORT HIM AND HAVE A LIL MEETING TO TALK ABOUT THE SHOW ON THE 20TH AND CRUZIN IN THE VALLE!  HOW'S DOWN ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 3 2009, 09:36 PM~14089423
> *HOW ABOUT WE DO A COACHELLA VALLEY LOWRIDER GROUP LETS TRY TO MEET ON SUNDAY AT THE SHOW BY ORLANDO'S CADDIE AND SUPPORT HIM AND HAVE A LIL MEETING TO TALK ABOUT THE SHOW ON THE 20TH AND CRUZIN IN THE VALLE!  HOW'S DOWN ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


u know STREET KINGZ gots ur back omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHERE'S MY COACHELLA VALLEY AT I KNOW YOU AINT WORKING WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Zup Coachella Valley Game of Death "1964 ss impala under construction" will be ready this year....
Royal Fantasies C.C.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

good idea on sunday if you dont see us there by orlandos car Turtle's car got indoors too so we will be there also lets hook up :cheesy:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

turtle ready for san bernandino.were taking two impalas,gameover and 2 bikes .


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 2 2009, 10:36 PM~14079049
> *WAT UP TURTLE, FOR A WHILE I THOUGHT YOU WERE M.I.A. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What up? I've been working and coaching my boys baseball team. They wont the championship for there division last night. Was some good ball playing by both teams.

Now I'm off tomorrow and gonna get ready for to head to the show on Saturday.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 4 2009, 11:09 PM~14100863
> *turtle ready for san bernandino.were taking two impalas,gameover and 2 bikes .
> *


Should be all ready to go by tomorrow. I'm gonna spend the day cleaning it tomorrow. We'll be out there.

What time you guys leaving Saturday? Let's get a little caravan going with who ever else is heading to the show.


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

yea we got one of our members inside too.good job everyone.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

It would be nice if you guy's can post your rides that is the topic.
So after the san berdo show start posting some ride so we can get some feed back from the rest of the world.
I dont have the best ride but i can take a hit of someone not liking my ride so what do you guy's think!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????









NEW STREET KINGZ MEMBER!!!!!!!! 67 IMPALA RAG!!!! PAINT BY ISRAEL STREETKINGZKUSTOMS!!!!!!!









BIG BAD EFRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









MY CAMARO WILL BE OUT IN LATE 09!!!!!!!!!!!!!









GOOD TIMES SMOKE SHOP IN PALM DESERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








STREET KINGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























STREET KINGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








RICK FLORES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SO IF YOU CAN MAKE INDOORS COACHELLA VALLEY!!!!!!!!!!you can post on Layitlow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WHEN AND WHAT TIME IS EVERYONE LEAVING??? :|


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 5 2009, 08:12 PM~14108286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic omar


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB
[I







M
[I


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET QUEENZ CAR CLUB


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jun 6 2009, 12:06 PM~14112093
> *STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB
> [I
> 
> ...


BAD ASS RIDES!!! ANY OF THESE CARS GOING TO SAN BERDOO???
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK SAN BERDO IS OVER NOW POST SOME PLACES AND LETS DO IT AGAIN ON THE 20TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









































TRINI GOT 1ST PLACE MILD CUSTOM GOOD JOB 
STREET KINGZ/STREET QUEENS VALLE COACHELLA


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OK...I HAD TO POST IT WITH THE SKIRTS :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NOW LET'S START DOWNLOADING PIC'S OF THE SAN BERDOO SHOW!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 7 2009, 08:52 PM~14122101
> *OK SAN BERDO IS OVER NOW POST SOME PLACES AND LETS DO IT AGAIN ON THE 20TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

were are the rest of the pics i wanna see....


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal Fantasies Went Strong on S.B. Show! Here are the highlights Fellow Coachella Valley crew.. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Mobbin the show! :thumbsup: 









Royal Fantasies took home 4 Awards home for the club! :guns:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

GROUP PIC!! ROYAL FANTASIES C.C.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANYONE REMEMBER THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OK FELLAS...HERE YOU GO FOR SOME OF YOU THAT COULD NOT MAKE THE SAN BERDOO SHOW!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 8 2009, 04:28 PM~14129981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car was krazy :angry:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OK..OK ORLANDO, I KNOW THESE ARE THE ONES YOU BEEN WAITING FOR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OK, I AM TIRED NOW...MAYBE MORE LATER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 8 2009, 05:36 PM~14130758
> *OK, I AM TIRED NOW...MAYBE MORE LATER!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


more pictures please.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 8 2009, 05:28 PM~14130660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 8 2009, 05:26 PM~14130640
> *OK..OK  ORLANDO,  I KNOW THESE ARE THE ONES YOU BEEN WAITING FOR!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE.NICE


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 8 2009, 04:48 PM~14130195
> *that car was krazy :angry:
> *


Get off his nutz!!!!


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice Pics Jojo. :thumbsup: 

All these fools out here that make it to the shows should all pitch in and get you a professional camera. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 8 2009, 09:40 PM~14133987
> *more pictures please.
> *


I DON'T HAVE MANY MORE, BUT I'LL POST TOMORROW. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jun 8 2009, 10:22 PM~14134629
> *Nice Pics Jojo. :thumbsup:
> 
> All these fools out here that make it to the shows should all pitch in and get you a professional camera.  :biggrin:
> *


I AGREE :yes: :yes:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

I got $20 on it. Hell it's worth it, get to see pics of stuff I may have missed. :thumbsup:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

david i no u have some pics ...so post them ......rep 4 the SK...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jun 8 2009, 11:16 PM~14135160
> *I got $20 on it. Hell it's worth it, get to see pics of stuff I may have missed. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: OH WELL....MY PICS AIN'T THAT BAD. I JUST NEED TO LEARN HOW TO POST THEM WERE IT TAKES A WHOLE PAGE.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

nice pics looking forward to cathedral city :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

91 CAPRICE FOR SALE HIT ME UP FOR DETAILS! OMAR 863-6865

































































A LIL CASH AND IT CAN LOOK LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jun 8 2009, 10:22 PM~14134629
> *Nice Pics Jojo. :thumbsup:
> 
> All these fools out here that make it to the shows should all pitch in and get you a professional camera.  :biggrin:
> *


IT NOT JOJO'S CAMARA IT'S YOUR APPLE COMPUTER. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 9 2009, 12:08 PM~14140119
> *91 CAPRICE FOR SALE HIT ME UP FOR DETAILS! OMAR 863-6865
> 
> 
> ...



il trade you for a 52 bomb project


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

CARS THAT REPRESENTED DA VALLE DE COACELLA IN SAN BERNADINO LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

heres more


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

this one is for israel








ponte las pilas isra :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jun 9 2009, 09:17 PM~14145474
> *il trade you for a 52 bomb project
> *


send me some pics!


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 8 2009, 05:21 PM~14130576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what that eastside life like


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jun 9 2009, 11:27 PM~14146900
> *what that eastside life like
> *


Cant forget that one.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 9 2009, 10:20 PM~14146860
> *send me some pics!
> *


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jun 10 2009, 10:41 AM~14150003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS NICE.IT HAS LOADS OF POTENTIAL


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jun 10 2009, 10:01 AM~14150205
> *THATS NICE.IT HAS LOADS OF POTENTIAL
> *


thnx. tell omar to come get it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I WANT TO SO BAD BUT I HAVE TO MANY PROJECTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SORRY BRO BUT ILL HELP YOU SELL THAT PUPPY!










ILL TAKE 1,450 BRO SEE WHAt you can do!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 9 2009, 08:57 PM~14145279
> *IT NOT JOJO'S CAMARA IT'S YOUR APPLE COMPUTER. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jun 10 2009, 10:41 AM~14150003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jun 9 2009, 11:12 PM~14146809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


















DONT FORGET MY DAUGHTERS BIKE AND INDIO'S BOY BIKE .


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

hey orlando how did the bikes do   I hope you will bring them to the cat city show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 10 2009, 09:52 PM~14156798
> *hey orlando how did the bikes do     I hope you will bring them to the cat city show :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *










THE HULK BIKE 2ND IN FULL MY DAUGHTERS 3RD IN SEMI.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 10 2009, 10:11 PM~14157022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEM BIKES LOOKING GOOD. I NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT GOING TO SEE THE BIKES.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

10 days left wheres the flyers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

OCT, 24TH IT'S ON, DESERT CITIES SUPPORT OUR SHOW, 200+ ENTRIES EVERY YEAR, GOOD PLACE FOR FRIENDS FAMILY AND NICE RIDES.


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice Royal Fantasies will put it in our Schedule... Thank You :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jun 11 2009, 02:23 AM~14158271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THAT HOW YOU DO IT PEEPS 4 MONTHS IN ADVANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jun 11 2009, 01:23 AM~14158271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

guess who i cought sleepin on da job


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jun 11 2009, 09:58 PM~14167365
> *guess who i cought sleepin on da job
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: LONG DAY :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

cruzin this sat at 7pm in indio at carls jr


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

long day my azz he was sleepy all day....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jun 11 2009, 10:38 PM~14167866
> *long day my azz he was sleepy all day....... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jun 11 2009, 09:58 PM~14167365
> *guess who i cought sleepin on da job
> 
> 
> ...


 WHO'S THAT ,NOT ME SOMEONE PHOTOSHOP IT. PAGE 66 COOL


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 11 2009, 11:06 PM~14168143
> *HOWS THAT ,NOT ME SOMEONE PHOTOSHOP IT.
> *


 :0


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SAN BERDO 09


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT!!! :0 :0 :0 .....WHERE THE HELL WAS I AT??? :angry: :angry:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Orale cochino :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jun 11 2009, 11:23 PM~14168300
> *Orale cochino :biggrin:
> *












__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








MAS NALGAS.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 11 2009, 11:17 PM~14168256
> *WHAT!!! :0  :0  :0 .....WHERE THE HELL WAS I AT??? :angry:  :angry:
> *


YOU MIST IT. NEXT TIME .


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

check this shit out!


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Orale

You guys have been holding out.

What the [email protected]&*........


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 11 2009, 11:26 PM~14168341
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Mas CHiCHI's please.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jun 11 2009, 11:35 PM~14168407
> *Orale
> 
> You guys have been holding out.
> ...


COME ON ORLANDO.... WE KNOW YOU GOT MORE. :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jun 11 2009, 02:23 AM~14158271
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Royal Fantasies will be there for sure. 
This is definitley a good show to go to.


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

It's posted Turtle its in our schedule calendar :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GAME OVER SHE WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 12 2009, 08:15 AM~14170141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GOT THE NEW FLYER TODAY FOR THE NEW CATHEDRAL CITY SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

POST IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 11 2009, 11:06 PM~14168143
> *WHO'S  THAT ,NOT ME SOMEONE PHOTOSHOP IT.  PAGE 66 COOL
> *


i took this pic of u at da soboba car show


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 12 2009, 04:05 PM~14174285
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Orale Jojo get to work. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jun 12 2009, 04:43 PM~14174572
> *Orale Jojo get to work.  :biggrin:
> *


I WENT BY TOMMY'S TODAY, AND HE GIVE ME A FLYER. AND I KNEW PEOPLE HERE HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR IT. ALWAYS GLAD TO HELP. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

INTRODUCING :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 12 2009, 04:02 PM~14174274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I DONT SEE ROLLERZ ONLY ON THE FLYER.I SEE THE REST OF THE CLUBS .


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 12 2009, 07:46 PM~14175813
> *INTRODUCING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass omar


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 12 2009, 09:04 PM~14176411
> *I DONT SEE ROLLERZ ONLY ON  THE FLYER.I SEE THE REST OF THE CLUBS .
> *


THAT'S CAUSE YOU'LL TAKE ALL THE TROPHIES. :angry: 

JUST KIDDING....HOPE TO SEE YOU GUY'S THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 12 2009, 09:04 PM~14176411
> *I DONT SEE ROLLERZ ONLY ON  THE FLYER.I SEE THE REST OF THE CLUBS .
> *


if you get invited youll take all the dame trophy's bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

u gonna post the pics from last nite ?


> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 12 2009, 07:46 PM~14175813
> *INTRODUCING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

YEA,....POST PIC'S FROM LAST NIGHT, I MISSED IT.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 14 2009, 08:45 PM~14190360
> *YEA,....POST PIC'S FROM LAST NIGHT,  I MISSED IT.
> *


post pictures.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 14 2009, 08:45 PM~14190360
> *YEA,....POST PIC'S FROM LAST NIGHT,  I MISSED IT.
> *


not 2 b mean or anything but if u guys would start goin u would see what u guys r missin out on


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jun 14 2009, 09:54 PM~14191238
> *not 2 b mean or anything but if u guys would start goin u would see what u guys r missin out on
> *


What u mean....I usually do go to the show's, but today I had something to do. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

A LIL SOME SOME FROME SAT CRUZIN IN THE CITY OF INDIO!
THE CLUBS THAT WHERE THERE ( STREET KINGZ ) WE RIDIN-MANIACOS-EVEN CHOICE CONCEPT WAS CRUZIN- BIG PROPS FOR THE HOMIE CLAUDIO FROM NEW ILLUSIONS WAS SHOWING SOPORT .
THIS IS OUR VALLE LETS RIDE WE WILL ALL BE AT THE SHOW ON SAT 
GRACIAS 









ISRAEL'S 55 WAGON
































THE HOMIE JAVIE'S 77 MONTE WITH LR'S RIDE IN THE BACK.








THE HOMIE GOT 1ST IN SAN BERDO.............TRINI CONVERTIBLE STREET KINGZ
















L.R.D IN HIS MONTE REPIN FOR THE V.C








LUIS EL JEFE JOSE AND VIAGRA-------
















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 14 2009, 10:44 PM~14191712
> *What u mean....I usually do go to the show's,  but today I had something to do. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RELAX BROTHER WE ALL GONNA CRUISE NEXT SAT . :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

A LIL VIDEO FROM SAT. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

what up everybody sorry havent been on but i been really busy racing this last week but now back to lowriding cat city this saturday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: it looks likes it going to be happen :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: JUST FOR KICKS TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANKS OG ABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

i no u have some more pics ....post them....


> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 15 2009, 05:10 PM~14198998
> *THANKS OG ABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

HEY I JUST WENT BY ALL THE MAJOR STERIO SHOPS OUT HERE LIKE OG'S AUTO ACCESSORIES, PACIFIC SOUNDS, AUDIO AMERICA, AND RADIO ACTIVE THEY ARE NOT INTERESTED IN HELPING THE CAR SHOW OUT THEY SAY LOWRIDERS ARE NOT IMPORTANT AND THEY DONT CARE ABOUT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT :angry: :guns: :guns: :rant: AND ONE OF THOSE SHOPS IS A LEAD MEMBER IN NEW ILLUSIONS :angry: BOYCOT THESE SHOPS AND LET THEM KNOW THAT LOWRIDING IS STRONGER THAN THEY THINK :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
[email protected]$ THEM PUTOS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: yeah and a few years back we rept at a car show for radio active.... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: they suck...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

JEFF AT RADIO ACTIVE SUCKSSSSSSSS. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

lowriding dont need them audio sound shops, they need us


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 14 2009, 10:44 PM~14191712
> *What u mean....I usually do go to the show's,  but today I had something to do. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry homie i didnt mean u, i meant every body on this topic that talks about cruzin no disrespect to anybody, we need to bring cruzin back


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jun 15 2009, 11:12 PM~14203183
> *lowriding dont need them audio sound shops, they need us
> *


 aint that the truth....fuccc them places.euros and all that shiit is a fad...lowriden is a way of life.it's always been here and it will always stay here.even when all that other stuff is long gone.there aint nothing like lowrid'n


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jun 16 2009, 12:07 PM~14207783
> *aint that the truth....fuccc them places.euros and all that shiit is a fad...lowriden is a way of life.it's always been here and it will always stay here.even when all that other stuff is long gone.there aint nothing like lowrid'n
> *


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jun 16 2009, 01:07 PM~14207783
> *aint that the truth....fuccc them places.euros and all that shiit is a fad...lowriden is a way of life.it's always been here and it will always stay here.even when all that other stuff is long gone.there aint nothing like lowrid'n
> *



Whoa there buddy, what do you mean "Fuck Euros"?????? They may have been a fad but they have there place in lowriding history and it dont mean that the people who own them dont treat ridin as a way of life.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jun 15 2009, 11:16 PM~14203209
> *sorry homie i didnt mean u, i meant every body on this topic that talks about cruzin no disrespect to anybody, we need to bring cruzin back
> *


NO DISRESPECT TAKEN BRO...AND YOU ARE ABSOLUTLY RIGHT, WE DO NEED TO BRING CRUZIN BACK. I DO KNOW THAT OUT HERE IN CAT CITY, C.C.P.D. SAY IF THEY DO SEE CARS ROLLING ON 13'S, THEY WILL TOW CARS AWAY. :angry:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jun 16 2009, 05:13 PM~14209983
> *Whoa there buddy, what do you mean "Fuck Euros"?????? They may have been a fad but they have there place in lowriding history and it dont mean that the people who own them dont treat ridin as a way of life.
> *


take it easy there batman :biggrin: they mean euros like sport compacts (honda-scion')racing wanabe's :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 16 2009, 09:32 PM~14212954
> *NO DISRESPECT TAKEN BRO...AND YOU ARE ABSOLUTLY RIGHT, WE DO NEED TO BRING CRUZIN BACK.  I DO KNOW THAT OUT HERE IN CAT CITY, C.C.P.D. SAY IF THEY DO SEE CARS ROLLING ON 13'S, THEY WILL TOW CARS AWAY. :angry:
> *


we need to take it to the walmart, del taco location thats palm springs :biggrin: who's down to kick there after words


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jun 16 2009, 01:07 PM~14207783
> *aint that the truth....fuccc them places.euros and all that shiit is a fad...lowriden is a way of life.it's always been here and it will always stay here.even when all that other stuff is long gone.there aint nothing like lowrid'n
> *


are you guys bringing the purple caddy to the show on sat???????????/


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 16 2009, 09:50 PM~14213191
> *we need to take it to the walmart, del taco location thats palm springs :biggrin: who's down to kick there after words
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 16 2009, 09:50 PM~14213191
> *we need to take it to the walmart, del taco location thats palm springs :biggrin: who's down to kick there after words
> *


ill talk 2 my car club members 2 see what they say


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

I AM DOWN FO SHO :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

CRUZN IS MAH LIFE...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 16 2009, 09:47 PM~14213157
> *take it easy there batman  :biggrin: they mean euros like  sport compacts (honda-scion')racing wanabe's  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jun 16 2009, 10:00 PM~14213303
> *ill talk 2 my car club members 2 see what they say
> *


hell ya good job people this valley is coming up again :cheesy:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 16 2009, 09:47 PM~14213157
> *take it easy there batman  :biggrin: they mean euros like  sport compacts (honda-scion')racing wanabe's  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



It's all good boy wonder.


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 16 2009, 09:47 PM~14213157
> *take it easy there batman  :biggrin: they mean euros like  sport compacts (honda-scion')racing wanabe's  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


thats what i ment,thanks for clearing that up for me.no disrespect to any euro-lowriders.i ment like racer cars and shit.im just saying,im a lowrider so i dont fool with that scene..thats all...(one persons opinion)
i dont know bout the car show this weekend,we got a meeting this wedneday,ill bring it up.i got to get the rest of my members on this website.im the only one repn eastside life on this forum.


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

HERE IT IS AGAIN, OUR 17TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW,COME AND REPRESENT THE DESERT CITIES, PLENTY OF GOOD FOOD, NICE RIDES, PRETTY HYNAS, AND GOOD PLACE TO COME AND KICK IT.....OH AND THERE'S A HOP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: SEND ME A VENDER AP. PLEASE I MAKE T-SHIRTS AND DECALS. :biggrin: 

OR CALL ME 760 863-6865 OMAR


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jun 17 2009, 06:14 AM~14215179
> *HERE IT IS AGAIN, OUR 17TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW,COME AND REPRESENT THE DESERT CITIES, PLENTY OF GOOD FOOD, NICE RIDES, PRETTY HYNAS, AND GOOD PLACE TO COME AND KICK IT.....OH AND THERE'S A HOP
> *


can wait for the tacos they were bomb last year :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jun 17 2009, 06:10 AM~14215165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jun 10 2009, 10:41 AM~14150003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


call me on that trade! 760 250-0939 israel!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 17 2009, 10:58 AM~14217610
> *:biggrin: SEND ME A VENDER AP. PLEASE I MAKE T-SHIRTS AND DECALS. :biggrin:
> 
> OR CALL ME 760 863-6865 OMAR
> *


thanks omar for the t-shirt.


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 17 2009, 07:54 PM~14223722
> *thanks omar for the t-shirt.
> *


ro indio pm sent


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 17 2009, 08:54 PM~14223722
> *thanks omar for the t-shirt.
> *


3 weeks later pinche efra :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WHO'S GOING.TO SAN BERDO


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 17 2009, 09:15 PM~14224044
> *
> 
> 
> ...










TO SEE GIRLS KISSING.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Everyone ready for sat cat city show!! :cheesy: I've been getting alot of phone calls for here and inland empire :cheesy: :cheesy: I just added motorcycle to the catagories


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jun 15 2009, 11:12 PM~14203183
> *lowriding dont need them audio sound shops, they need us
> *


I guess it does matter what lowriders think


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LuXRbNYdENs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LuXRbNYdENs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuXRbNYdENs :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

:0 HOMEY GETS DOWN...


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 18 2009, 10:24 PM~14235404
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LuXRbNYdENs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LuXRbNYdENs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuXRbNYdENs :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



whats the hell was that?


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

what happened yesterday omar trece? you changed your mind


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ON IT'S WAY LOOKS LIKE WE ADDED A 52 CHEVY TO STREET KINGZ THANK BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 19 2009, 10:04 AM~14239265
> *ON IT'S WAY LOOKS LIKE WE ADDED A 52 CHEVY TO STREET KINGZ THANK BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


no prob :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

EVERYONE READY FOR TOMMORROW??? :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 19 2009, 07:47 PM~14243640
> *EVERYONE READY FOR TOMMORROW??? :biggrin:
> *


Jojo are you bringing your 65 we have the underconstruction class :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 19 2009, 08:14 PM~14243821
> *Jojo are you bringing your 65 we have the underconstruction class :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW BRO....I'M GONNA TRY. I HAD IT TOWED TO A SHOP TODAY FOR REPAIR, SO I'M HOPING TO HAVE IT READY IN THE MORNING. :yessad:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 19 2009, 08:14 PM~14243821
> *Jojo are you bringing your 65 we have the underconstruction class :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


underconstruction class ,it this a mini truck show .


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 19 2009, 09:18 PM~14244417
> *underconstruction class ,it this a mini truck show .
> *


AY....I HAVE A MINITRUCK TOO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

What time is the show for the public thinking of going to take the family


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

u no how we do it let me no on the glasshouse send me the pics i might have it sold .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hot azz hell i ur town.. lots of nice rides in ur neck of the woods.......


> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jun 19 2009, 09:17 AM~14238341
> *what happened yesterday omar trece?  you changed your mind
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jun 19 2009, 11:39 PM~14245732
> *u no how we do it    let me no on the glasshouse send me the pics  i might have it sold .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hot azz hell i ur town.. lots of nice rides in ur neck of the woods.......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill see if i can get a few pics today


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I took a few pics from yesterdays show ill post them tonight when i get home


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CC VALLE DE COACHELLA.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 21 2009, 01:33 PM~14254788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

ill post more pics in a couple of hours


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 21 2009, 09:25 AM~14252918
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


im just wondering what does TTT mean?i see u post that alot...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE HOP WINNERS MANIACOS.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 21 2009, 03:05 PM~14255409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone that came out to surrport the show it went really well and it will grow every year and the classes will get bigger  thank you you again from everyone at Calvary Christian Schools and the Athletic Dept.... :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

GOOD PIX YOU GUYS TOOK AND BIG UPS TO THE MANIACOS FOR PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE HOP


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

great pic's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jun 21 2009, 02:58 PM~14255363
> *im just wondering what does TTT mean?i see u post that alot...
> *


TO THE TOP T T T TAKES YOU TO THE TOP OF THE 1ST PAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

all we need is club of the year in the valle :0 :0 :0 u no how we do it :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

bike pics next ?????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jun 21 2009, 10:28 PM~14258988
> *all we need is club of the year in the valle  :0  :0  :0 u no how we do it :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAHS RITE WE NEED TO VOTE 4 CLUB OF DA YEAR HERE IN DA VALLE


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

need u 2 come in the morning and take some vidio of the street kingz new bike....got i runninnnnn.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 21 2009, 10:06 PM~14258728
> *TO THE TOP    T T T  TAKES YOU TO THE TOP OF THE 1ST PAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

A FEW OF MY PICS 
DIDN'T STAY LONG JUST WALKED IN AND WALKED OUT PROMISED MY KIDS ID TAKE THEM TO CHUCKY CHEESE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

everybody should of came down puppett


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jun 22 2009, 02:59 PM~14263995
> *everybody should of came down puppett
> *


tell me about it 
but all cars are down now in paint or assembly 
getting ready for LA GENTE


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TOMMY GETTING DOWN!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

DESERT BOYS CALLING IT A DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HOMEBOY ANDY FROM CONSAFOS :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

CARLOS "VALLE STYLE"


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT UP FELLAS!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*1951 CHEVY HARDTOP FOR SALE OR TRADE 4 MORE INFO CALL ME (818) 455-1912 JESSE*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 22 2009, 11:15 PM~14269374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OLD VIDEO OF PANCHITO (ROYAL FANTASIES) DOING SOME GAS HOPPING ON THE I-10 :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

pancitos car is getting up in that video :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

:0


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FOR SALE 18"CHINA DEEP DISH WIRE WHEELS PIT NOT FOR SALE!
$500.00 OR $499.00 NO BROKE ASSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 












































:biggrin: 
$500.00DLLS..........................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CHECK THIS OUT HOMIE SIXTO WORKING ON THIS SUV ON 24'S CLEAN.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ITS back for sale $4,200.00 real riders no cry babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OMAR 863-6865

















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 25 2009, 10:22 PM~14302295
> *ITS back for sale $4,200.00 real riders no cry babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OMAR 863-6865
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPEN TO THE VATO THAT BOUGHT IT .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HE DONT KNOW HOW TO SMOG A CANADIAN CADDIE SO IM TAKING IT BACK!
YOU KNOW ILL SMOG IT IN A DAY $65 AND$50 UNDER THE MESA QUE NO UP FOR SALE SO DO SOME ADVERTISING FOR ME I NEED TO FINISH MY WAGON! :biggrin:


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

in case anyone hasnt already heard the news.Micheal Jackson died today at 2:26pm in Los Angeles's UCLA Hospital from a heart attack.he was only 50 years old..i will miss him


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: thats a good video :biggrin: you can hear it hitin the back bumper good lookin jojo


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=58772809 :biggrin: This is a must see everyone! :yes:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WORKING ON INDIO'S INTERIOR.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 28 2009, 12:32 AM~14318914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice regal


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

street kings cc at calexico car show


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 27 2009, 11:05 PM~14319079
> *nice regal
> *


 GRACIAS HOMIE,


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 27 2009, 11:05 PM~14319079
> *nice regal
> *


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

pics of da car show in calexico 6/27/09


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jun 28 2009, 08:54 PM~14324274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks for the pic


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GREAT PIC'S


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 29 2009, 08:19 PM~14334640
> *GREAT PIC'S
> *


thanks homie


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 29 2009, 11:38 AM~14329268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ur welcome ese :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jun 29 2009, 10:31 PM~14335585
> *ur welcome ese  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

that's how LA GENTE CC DOES IT.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jun 29 2009, 04:33 PM~14332174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:david havinn flash backs at the ins check point.. i swear its not mine ...... :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HOW'S IT GOING RICK


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND FUN 4TH OF JULY!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

$100.00 A PLAQUE OR A 13" LOGO HIT ME 760 863-6865 OMAR


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 5 2009, 06:39 PM~14387292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: GOT MYSELF A DONK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
JK MY RIMS FOR SALE $400.00 18" X8 DEEP DISH TIRE OK! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 5 2009, 06:56 PM~14387461
> *NICE ......
> *


ILL HOOK YOU UP BRO JUST PUT ME ON YOUR 66!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOT BACK FROM THE DEL MAR FAIRGROUNDS,IT WAS A BAD ASS 4TH OF JULY WEEKEND.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF A FEW THINGS I'VE BEEN DOING...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME GOLD/SILVERLEAF WITH PINSTRIPING..
























HERE IS A BIKE I JUST FINISHED...
































GET AT ME IF YOU NEED SOMETHING DONE..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: lic. plates for sale $35.00 just laminated not actual plates :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHERE IS EVERYONE AT?????????????????????????
  TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 9 2009, 05:02 PM~14427423
> *WHERE IS EVERYONE AT?????????????????????????
> TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
> *


 WORKING IN THIS DAM HEAT .


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:no shit it hot azz [email protected]#$k :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: paint all nite drink all day thats how u do it... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 5 2009, 07:39 PM~14387292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: aaa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darryl4424 (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 6 2009, 10:59 PM~14397295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darryl4424 (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 6 2009, 10:59 PM~14397295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Chevy logo for the glass


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darryl4424_@Jul 10 2009, 09:29 AM~14433391
> *Nice Chevy logo for the glass
> *


$75.00 hit me up! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 9 2009, 05:02 PM~14427423
> *WHERE IS EVERYONE AT?????????????????????????
> TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
> *


WAT'S UP OMAR... I THINK IT MAY BE THE HEAT HOMIE... AS FOR ME I'VE BEEN WORKING ON THE SIX-FIVE TRYING TO GET IT GOING, PROJECT CAR...YOU KNOW IT TAKES TIME AND MONEY. TOMMY HAS BEEN BY HELPING ME, SO HOPEFULLY I'LL BE CRUZING WITH YOU ALL SOON HOMIE!!!. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 5 2009, 06:39 PM~14387292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jul 6 2009, 04:28 PM~14395483
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS OF A FEW THINGS I'VE BEEN DOING...
> 
> 
> ...


WAT'S UP ABEL, SHIT IT'S LOOKING A WHOLE LOT BETTER HOMIE SINCE THE LAST TIME I WAS AT YOUR PAD HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OH YEA...TOMMY IS NOW A MEMBER OF L.I.L, WHERE YOU U AT HOMIE??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 11 2009, 12:29 PM~14443689
> *$75.00 hit me up! :biggrin:
> *


hey omar how much to do my front and back window


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 12 2009, 12:49 AM~14447565
> *hey omar how much to do my front and back window
> *


STREETKINGZ Car Club Members 1/2 price :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 11 2009, 11:58 PM~14447428
> *WAT'S UP OMAR... I THINK IT MAY BE THE HEAT HOMIE... AS FOR ME I'VE  BEEN WORKING ON THE SIX-FIVE TRYING TO GET IT GOING, PROJECT CAR...YOU KNOW IT TAKES TIME AND MONEY.  TOMMY HAS BEEN BY HELPING ME, SO HOPEFULLY I'LL BE CRUZING WITH YOU ALL SOON HOMIE!!!. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Post some pics of that 65 in progress!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 12 2009, 09:34 AM~14448753
> *STREETKINGZ Car Club Members 1/2 price  :biggrin:
> *


thats firme omar gracias


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 12 2009, 09:36 AM~14448758
> *Post some pics of that 65 in progress!
> *


x2 post them pics up homie


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 12 2009, 12:10 AM~14447478
> *OH YEA...TOMMY IS NOW A MEMBER OF L.I.L,  WHERE YOU U AT HOMIE???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

wats up jojo


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jul 12 2009, 06:29 PM~14451636
> *wats up jojo
> *


WAT'S UP TOMMY :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 12 2009, 09:36 AM~14448758
> *Post some pics of that 65 in progress!
> *


I'LL POST UP SOME PICS TOMMORROW. :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 11 2009, 11:02 PM~14447444
> *WAT'S UP ABEL,  SHIT IT'S LOOKING A WHOLE LOT BETTER HOMIE SINCE THE LAST TIME I WAS AT YOUR PAD HOMIE.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'VE BEEN DOING ALL TYPES OF THINGS FROM PANELS TO BIKES EVEN A FEW CARS HOMEY :biggrin: ....I GOT THE HANG OF IT ALREADY BUT YOU KNOW PRACTICE ONLY MAKES BETTER HOMEY...GET AT ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jul 13 2009, 03:54 PM~14460671
> *I'VE BEEN DOING ALL TYPES OF THINGS FROM PANELS TO BIKES EVEN A FEW CARS HOMEY :biggrin: ....I GOT THE HANG OF IT ALREADY BUT YOU KNOW PRACTICE ONLY MAKES BETTER HOMEY...GET AT ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING...
> *


LOOKING GOOD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 12 2009, 09:36 AM~14448758
> *Post some pics of that 65 in progress!
> *


HERE THEY ARE HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 13 2009, 08:58 PM~14464330
> *HERE THEY ARE HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good jojo


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 13 2009, 09:30 PM~14464740
> *lookin good jojo
> *


THANKS BRO, NOT BAD FOR A CAR THAT GOT PRIMERED BY SPRAY CANS HUH!!!. LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 13 2009, 09:44 PM~14464910
> *THANKS BRO,  NOT BAD FOR A CAR THAT GOT PRIMERED BY SPRAY CANS HUH!!!.  LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u gotta do what u can afford homie :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 13 2009, 08:58 PM~14464330
> *HERE THEY ARE HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 13 2009, 08:58 PM~14464330
> *HERE THEY ARE HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICTURES FROM YESTERDAY AT THE CUSTOM PAINT CLINIC . PETE "HOT DOG" THIS IS JESSE JAMES PAINTER FROM WEST COAST CHOPPERS.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 16 2009, 07:59 PM~14498055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey orlando u dont know how to invite people to the paint clinic


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

he did he called me early but i was stuck in palm springs with harvey .....he invited the ring leaders not the monkeys....lol...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jul 16 2009, 08:24 PM~14498322
> *he did he called me early but i was stuck in palm springs with harvey .....he invited the ring leaders not the monkeys....lol...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey isra thats fucked up fool


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jul 16 2009, 08:24 PM~14498322
> *he did he called me early but i was stuck in palm springs with harvey .....he invited the ring leaders not the monkeys....lol...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: YA NO MONKEYS, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 16 2009, 07:59 PM~14498055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jul 16 2009, 08:24 PM~14498322
> *he did he called me early but i was stuck in palm springs with harvey .....he invited the ring leaders not the monkeys....lol...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 16 2009, 08:51 PM~14498659
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: YA NO MONKEYS, :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


da monkey gotta learn someday :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

we need new post !!!!!pics any1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i need new stufff...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT UP STREET KINGZ36, ANYTHING GOING ON THIS WEEKEND OR ANYTIME SOON. MAYBE WE SHOULD GET ALL CLUBS TOGETHER AT A PARK FOR A BBQ OR SOME THING FOR THE WHOLE COACHELLA VALLEY RIDERS HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

aug. 2 encenada we r gonna try 2 take some cars...its hot azz hell i dont no how many peeps would come out >>> :around: :around: :around:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jul 19 2009, 01:24 PM~14517924
> *aug. 2 encenada we r gonna try 2 take some cars...its hot azz hell i dont no how many peeps would come out >>> :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


TRU...TRU :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

im looking for 2 chrome fittings 3/8 pipe thread elbow to #8 NIPPLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jul 19 2009, 01:24 PM~14517924
> *aug. 2 encenada we r gonna try 2 take some cars...its hot azz hell i dont no how many peeps would come out >>> :around:  :around:  :around:
> *



August 2nd 2009, Corona CA

Royal Fantasies 10th annual car show. 

I'm calling out all the riders from the desert to head out to the IE to support and show them that we know how to build some nice rides out here.

I know Orlando and the rest of the guys from RO will be out there. :thumbsup: 

Who else is coming out???????


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jul 20 2009, 12:24 PM~14526090
> *August 2nd 2009, Corona CA
> 
> Royal Fantasies 10th annual car show.
> ...


street kingz is there :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jul 20 2009, 12:24 PM~14526090
> *August 2nd 2009, Corona CA
> 
> Royal Fantasies 10th annual car show.
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jul 20 2009, 12:24 PM~14526090
> *August 2nd 2009, Corona CA
> 
> Royal Fantasies 10th annual car show.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Where the hell is everyone at????????


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

whos going tomorrow, to san bernandino show.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 25 2009, 06:09 PM~14580956
> *whos going tomorrow, to san bernandino show.
> *


hey orlando post up pics from da show in san bernadino


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

All right valley riders. ROYAL FANTASIES car show is just 6 days away. 
The only clubs I know that are going are........

Rollerz Only
Street Kings
Eastside Life
Public Enemy
Bajitos Del Valle

LRD will be out there to perform.

Who else is coming out to show the rest of the IE how we build them out here. We have over 200 trophies and cash to give out. Anyone have any questions hit me up
(760) 219-6344.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 27 2009, 01:43 PM~14595139
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 Ey ghuy, does that belt fit you fucker?????


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 10:03 PM~14600619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TONY TOOK 2ND PLACE WITH HIS IMPALA, MY DAUGHTERS BIKE TOOK 3RD IN BEST OF , AND GAME OVER TOOK 1ST IN CATEGORIE,1ST BEST CAR OF SHOW,AND THE CHAPIONSHIP BELT,AND $500.00 BUCKS.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 10:09 PM~14600675
> *TONY TOOK 2ND PLACE WITH HIS IMPALA, MY DAUGHTERS BIKE TOOK 3RD IN BEST OF , AND GAME OVER TOOK 1ST IN CATEGORIE,1ST BEST CAR OF SHOW,AND THE CHAPIONSHIP BELT,AND $500.00 BUCKS.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jul 27 2009, 09:58 PM~14600534
> *All right valley riders. ROYAL FANTASIES car show is just 6 days away.
> The only clubs I know that are going are........
> 
> ...


YES, I HAVE A QUESTION , BESIDES TROPHIES WHO MUCH $$$$$$ FERIA HUEY.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jul 27 2009, 10:08 PM~14600667
> *Ey ghuy, does that belt fit you fucker?????
> *


RIGHT HAND CLICK ,THEN SAVE AS YOUR SCREEN SAVER .


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321+Jul 27 2009, 10:13 PM~14600729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already did mija!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jul 27 2009, 09:58 PM~14600534
> *All right valley riders. ROYAL FANTASIES car show is just 6 days away.
> The only clubs I know that are going are........
> 
> ...


WAT'S UP TURTLE, I'LL BE THERE BRO. I'LL MAKE SURE TO WASH THE HONDA!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 27 2009, 10:18 PM~14600784
> *WAT'S UP TURTLE,  I'LL BE THERE BRO.  I'LL MAKE SURE TO WASH THE HONDA!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



What up JOJO!!!! We'll see you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 27 2009, 10:18 PM~14600784
> *WAT'S UP TURTLE,  I'LL BE THERE BRO.  I'LL MAKE SURE TO WASH THE HONDA!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


JOJO WHATS UP WITH 65.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GREAT PICS ORLANDO, NICE BELT BRO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jul 27 2009, 10:18 PM~14600783
> *Im going to pay you in double cheesburgers.  :biggrin:
> It will be enough to cover you trip and get you something to eat for sure.
> I already did mija!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TURTLE CAN I TAKE MY ASADOR FOR THE CARNE ASADA,


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 10:25 PM~14600858
> *JOJO WHATS UP WITH 65.
> *


WAT UP BRO...AY LA LLEVO. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 10:29 PM~14600917
> *TURTLE CAN I TAKE MY ASADOR FOR THE CARNE ASADA,
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321+Jul 27 2009, 10:29 PM~14600917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry guys no que's allowed. But I'll buy you both a taco from George the food vendor.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey orlando what time r u guys leaving


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jul 27 2009, 10:32 PM~14600978
> *Sorry guys no que's allowed. But I'll buy you both a taco from George the food vendor.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 27 2009, 10:32 PM~14600981
> *hey orlando what time r u guys leaving
> *


A LAS 5:00 de la manana.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey indio what time r u guys leaving on sunday to da show


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jul 27 2009, 10:32 PM~14600978
> *Sorry guys no que's allowed. But I'll buy you both a taco from George the food vendor.
> *


what about the ice chest.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 27 2009, 10:47 PM~14601181
> *hey indio what time r u guys leaving on sunday to da show
> *


soy yo orlando el indio anda en mexico de vacaciones.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 10:47 PM~14601174
> *A LAS 5:00 de la manana.
> *


where r u guys meeting up, we r meeting up wit pollo at 4am and leaving at 5 am at am pm do u guys wanna roll out together oh yea lrd is meeting us there to


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 27 2009, 10:50 PM~14601214
> *where r u guys meeting up, we r meeting up wit pollo at 4am and leaving at 5 am at am pm do u guys wanna roll out together oh yea lrd is meeting us there to
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: hey pay ur fone bill ....i was trying 2 call u earlier...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jul 27 2009, 10:55 PM~14601267
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: hey pay ur fone bill ....i was trying 2 call u earlier...
> *


im broke foo it was either i pay my fone or get my cutless ready 4 da show this sunday and i picked my cutless, what do u need


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

coming back to indio....everlasting impressions car club!!!!!!!coming to a tumble weed near you!!!!


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 27 2009, 10:57 PM~14601289
> *im broke foo it was either i pay my fone or get my cutless ready 4 da show this sunday and i picked my cutless, what do u need
> *


i forgot ,, it was probably a lie... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jul 27 2009, 11:02 PM~14601347
> *i forgot ,, it was probably a lie... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea it probably was u been hangin around daniel too much


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321+Jul 27 2009, 10:47 PM~14601174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how you do it....
:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 27 2009, 10:50 PM~14601214
> *where r u guys meeting up, we r meeting up wit pollo at 4am and leaving at 5 am at am pm do u guys wanna roll out together oh yea lrd is meeting us there to
> *


ill ask tony & INDIO .


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 11:07 PM~14601404
> *ill ask tony & INDIO .
> *


let me know


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by visionquest23_@Jul 27 2009, 11:02 PM~14601342
> *coming back to indio....everlasting impressions car club!!!!!!!coming to a tumble weed near you!!!!
> *


 EVERLASTING IMPRESSION CC. POST SOME PICTURES OF YOUR CARS.


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 27 2009, 11:05 PM~14601378
> *yea it probably was u been hangin around daniel too much
> *


dont hate cause they dont let u out anymore :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jul 27 2009, 11:11 PM~14601454
> *dont hate cause they dont let u out anymore :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i dont hate and they do let me out i dont have a car to go over, i meant that ur lying cuz ur hangin around daniel and u know he lies up da azz :yes:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jul 27 2009, 11:07 PM~14601403
> *I would say you sould leave earlier. The earlier you show the better chances you have of getting in. I would say you would ant to be in Corona by 5am.
> Ice chest are all good. But no beer. If you do its 3 beers to us for every 12 pack. :biggrin:
> Thats how you do it....
> ...


GORDITO YOUR ALWAYS BROKE.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 11:11 PM~14601452
> *EVERLASTING IMPRESSION CC. POST SOME PICTURES OF YOUR CARS.
> *


whos everlasting impressions cc


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 27 2009, 11:15 PM~14601483
> *i dont hate and they do let me out i dont have a car to go over, i meant that ur lying cuz ur hangin around daniel and u know he lies up da azz :yes:
> *


i remember i needed the jack i was workin on the elco ..ill call ur dad 2moro.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jul 27 2009, 11:11 PM~14601454
> *dont hate cause they dont let u out anymore :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LE PEGA SU VIEJA.QIERE LLORAR


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 11:15 PM~14601487
> *GORDITO YOUR ALWAYS BROKE.
> *



We all cant be big ballers like you fucker. How many rides you got 4-5?????


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 11:18 PM~14601522
> *LE PEGA SU VIEJA.QIERE LLORAR
> *


u now it :biggrin: :biggrin: he can always call 4 a ride


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 27 2009, 11:16 PM~14601495
> *whos everlasting impressions cc
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jul 27 2009, 11:18 PM~14601520
> *i remember i needed the jack i was workin on the elco ..ill call ur dad 2moro.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok do u really need it


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jul 27 2009, 11:20 PM~14601543
> *u now it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  he can always call 4 a ride
> *


i do but u wont come and pick me up


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 27 2009, 11:22 PM~14601567
> *i do but u wont come and pick me up
> *


is the stuff still at ur house ?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 27 2009, 11:22 PM~14601567
> *i do but u wont come and pick me up
> *


DAVID CALL ME YO TE RECOJO.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jul 27 2009, 11:25 PM~14601600
> *is the stuff still at ur house ?
> *


yes sir they r


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 11:27 PM~14601604
> *DAVID CALL ME YO TE RECOJO.
> *


pinche mentiroso u hardly pick up ur fone


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 27 2009, 11:27 PM~14601611
> *yes sir they r
> *


ill go get them after u get out of work....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jul 27 2009, 11:29 PM~14601618
> *ill go get them after u get out of work....
> *


ok sounds good


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 10:11 PM~14601452
> *EVERLASTING IMPRESSION CC. POST SOME PICTURES OF YOUR CARS.
> *


had a chapter there about 9 years ago... some of the family moving back there from long beach


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by visionquest23_@Jul 28 2009, 05:07 PM~14608277
> *had a chapter there about 9 years ago... some of the family moving back there from long beach
> *


any pics homie


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by visionquest23_@Jul 28 2009, 05:07 PM~14608277
> *had a chapter there about 9 years ago... some of the family moving back there from long beach
> *


POST SOME PICS OF YOUR CARS HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

whos white lincoln out there lifted .white with a blue top look good.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 31 2009, 11:48 PM~14644650
> *whos white lincoln out there lifted .white with a blue top look good.
> *


where did u see it at


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

what up peoples sorry havent been there for you guys been busy with work but see you guys tommorro at the corona show represent to the fullest for the valle :cheesy:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Got back home a little while ago from the show. All i can say is for those of you who didnt make really missed out. There was close to 400 cars and 80 bikes there today. It was packed from fence to fence. The atmosphere was great and there was no issues. LRD came out and gave a great perfomance today and even brought out his ride. Thanks for the CD homie. 

I want to give a BIG thank you to all the valley clubs and solo riders who came.

Rollers Only
Street Kings
Valle Style 
Public Enemy
New Illusions
LRD & We Ridin
Eastside Life

And to all the guys who came out to support and check out the show. 

I apologize if i missed anyone, Its been a long day.

Who ever got pics, post them up.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Orale...just want to give it up to turtle and the rest of Royal Fantasies for putting up a great show. I arrived at the show around 11:00, and they were already turning cars away. So many clean rides out there I'm sure it was not easy being a judge. Once again great job and thanks for a geart show!!! 

TTT Royal Fantasies. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Computer Drawins.. By ME! this is the name of the site on post your rides


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*i found this on lay it low*


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

What's up Jojo? Where the pictures at bro? I was sure you would be posting some up.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CAPERUSITA ROJA PERDIDA SOLA EN EL BOSQUE ,NO ENCUETRA A SUS AMIGOS.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

cars that rep da valle in corona


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 3 2009, 09:14 PM~14666534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche orlando, u got me back its on now guey :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Aug 3 2009, 09:09 PM~14666459
> *What's up Jojo? Where the pictures at bro? I was sure you would be posting some up.
> *


WAT'S UP BRO... SHIT I'M STILL RECOVERING FROM THE SUNBURN I GOT YESTERDAY AT THE SHOW. MAN, TODAY WAS A LONG DAY AT WORK, BUT IT WAS WORTH IT, GREAT SHOW THO!!! :thumbsup: I TOOK SO MANY PIC'S I'LL BE HERE FOR A WEEK POSTING. I'LL POST SOME UP LATER. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 3 2009, 09:07 PM~14666417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 3 2009, 09:14 PM~14666534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 3 2009, 09:17 PM~14666584
> *cars that rep da valle in corona
> 
> 
> ...


 WHOS BLACK MONTE, WE SEEN IT ON THE FREEWAY COMING BACK FROM THE SHOW.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OH SHIT...YOU GUYS ARE ON A ROLL POSTING UP PIC'S :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Aug 3 2009, 09:09 PM~14666459
> *What's up Jojo? Where the pictures at bro? I was sure you would be posting some up.
> *


 FOOL I KNOW YOU HAVE REALLY NICE PICTURE.ASTE HUEY.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 3 2009, 09:29 PM~14666787
> *WHOS BLACK MONTE, WE SEEN IT ON THE FREEWAY COMING BACK FROM THE SHOW.
> *


its lrd's homie and its dark blue


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

POST UP A PIC OF THE ORANGE 58 RAG, THAT FUCKER WAS BADASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 3 2009, 09:33 PM~14666847
> *FOOL I KNOW YOU HAVE REALLY NICE PICTURE.ASTE HUEY.
> *



I got a couple of pictures, but I cant post them. I cant find the cord to my camera.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

this one jojo


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 3 2009, 09:44 PM~14667001
> *this one jojo
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S IT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 3 2009, 09:21 PM~14666660
> *WAT'S UP BRO... SHIT I'M STILL RECOVERING FROM THE SUNBURN I GOT YESTERDAY AT THE SHOW.  MAN, TODAY WAS A LONG DAY AT WORK, BUT IT WAS WORTH IT,  GREAT SHOW THO!!! :thumbsup:  I TOOK SO MANY PIC'S I'LL BE HERE FOR A WEEK POSTING.  I'LL POST SOME UP LATER. :biggrin:
> *



I know what you mean man. I was trying not to fall asleep at work today. 
I think the bottom of my feet actually got burned from that damm asphalt.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 3 2009, 09:46 PM~14667038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM...ORLANDO, THAT TROPHY IS AS TALL AS YOU HOMIE!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 3 2009, 09:49 PM~14667082
> *DAM...ORLANDO, THAT TROPHY IS AS TALL AS YOU HOMIE!!! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



You know how we do it. :biggrin: 

Hey Orlando did you get your tacos? Jojo my bad bro it took all my money just to fill a muela on that fool.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: jojo67, inc motoring, mozzywozzy, streetkingz13, turtlerf, RO INDIO 321

NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT, THIS TOPIC IS BACK UP!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Aug 3 2009, 09:53 PM~14667140
> *You know how we do it.  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Orlando did you get your tacos? Jojo my bad bro it took all my money just to fill a muela on that fool.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Damm Strretkings13 you took alot of pictures homie. 
The funny thing is I stood at that gate getting all these cars in to the show and I dont remember seeing half of them.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

i was tired and sick


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Aug 3 2009, 09:56 PM~14667181
> *Damm Strretkings13 you took alot of pictures homie.
> The funny thing is I stood at that gate getting all these cars in to the show and I dont remember seeing half of them.
> *


YOU HAD THE EASY PART JUST GETTING THEM IN, RICK WAS HARD AT WORK JUDGING THEM ALL. J/K :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THESE TWO ARE BAD ASS.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 3 2009, 09:58 PM~14667217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AY HOMIE, I GOT THE VIDEO COMING BACK HOME ON THE FREEWAY. I'LL POST IT UP LATER.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 3 2009, 10:01 PM~14667261
> *YOU HAD THE EASY PART JUST GETTING THEM IN, RICK WAS HARD AT WORK JUDGING THEM ALL.  J/K :roflmao:
> *



I will give you that man. I cant say enough for the job all the guys from the club did getting out there and juding all the cars. And to have it all done by 4 to get trophies started at that 4:30.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Aug 3 2009, 09:56 PM~14667181
> *Damm Strretkings13 you took alot of pictures homie.
> The funny thing is I stood at that gate getting all these cars in to the show and I dont remember seeing half of them.
> *


i took pics of all da cars, u were to busy tryin to fit all them cars in that parking lot


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 3 2009, 10:06 PM~14667323
> *i took pics of all da cars, u were to busy tryin to fit all them cars in that parking lot
> *



I dont know how the hell we did it either. We had cars everywhere. Even had a few that we turned away.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 3 2009, 10:05 PM~14667315
> *AY HOMIE, I GOT THE VIDEO COMING BACK HOME ON THE FREEWAY. I'LL POST IT UP LATER.
> *


thats firme homie i wanna see it


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Aug 3 2009, 10:07 PM~14667347
> *I dont know how the hell we did it either. We had cars everywhere. Even had a few that we turned away.
> *


where u and rick tired, both of u look skinnier by the end of da day :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 3 2009, 09:58 PM~14667217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was feeling the way you looked man. :biggrin: 

I think i sewated off a good 5 pounds.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Aug 3 2009, 10:14 PM~14667439
> *I was feeling the way you looked man.  :biggrin:
> 
> I think i sewated off a good 5 pounds.
> *


...ME TOO, BUT GAINED IT RIGHT BACK AFTER THE SHOW WITH SOME COLD BEERS. :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Aug 3 2009, 10:14 PM~14667439
> *I was feeling the way you looked man.  :biggrin:
> 
> I think i sewated off a good 5 pounds.
> *


i didnt think it was gunna be that hot out there


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 3 2009, 10:04 PM~14667288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Man I was so tired and burnt i didnt even feel like eating. 
But you know i did. :biggrin: 

I had 2 beers after the show and they made me feel even more tired.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

He'll yea I'm tired but well worth it damn good show and good see all you there repping for the valle we hang with the best of them don't we fellas everyone knows the valle has bad ass cars


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Aug 3 2009, 10:14 PM~14667439
> *I was feeling the way you looked man.  :biggrin:
> 
> I think i sewated off a good 5 pounds.
> *


YOU WHERE FEELING THE WAY HE LOOKED,ENTONCES SI ANDABAS BIEN MADRIADO.ESTE HEY ESTA FEO. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Aug 3 2009, 10:22 PM~14667530
> *He'll yea I'm tired but well worth it damn good show and good see all you there repping for the valle we hang with the best of them don't we fellas everyone knows the valle has bad ass cars
> *


hell yea da valle hangs wit da best of them


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Aug 3 2009, 10:22 PM~14667530
> *He'll yea I'm tired but well worth it damn good show and good see all you there repping for the valle we hang with the best of them don't we fellas everyone knows the valle has bad ass cars
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: YES SIR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 3 2009, 10:25 PM~14667576
> *YOU WHERE FEELING THE WAY HE LOOKED,ENTOCES SI ANDABAS BIEN MADRIADO.ESTE HEY ESTA FEO. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HEY WHAT HAPPEND TO TOMMY... I DIDN'T THE MANIACOS OUT THERE :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OK FELLAS...I THINK I'M GONNA CALL IT A NIGHT. BUENAS NOCHES :420:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOOD NIGHT .


----------



## MENACE_YOUNG (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MENACE_YOUNG_@Jul 30 2009, 02:01 PM~14629406
> *car is located in desert hot springs needs head gasket n plates out since may 08 asking 1,500 trades welcome
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

I HAVE THIS 1996 MIT ECLIPES' FOR SALE ' HIT ME UP .


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 4 2009, 08:30 PM~14677130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks clean quanto qieres por el mit


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 3 2009, 09:14 PM~14666534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is r lil red riding hood .....that reps..4 the big S.K. so dont fu::k with her she comes with back up :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: no te dejes we gots ur back...


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

come represent the desert, you know how it goes, lot's of nice rides, good food, plenty to see, this years show is gonna be bigger then last years guaranteed.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IM BACK :biggrin: 
SELLING SOME WHEELS HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!! $200 14"


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Aug 5 2009, 02:04 AM~14680013
> *that is r lil red riding hood .....that reps..4 the big S.K. so dont fu::k  with her she comes with back up :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: no te dejes we gots ur back...
> *


i know da big SK gots my back


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Aug 5 2009, 02:04 AM~14680013
> *that is r lil red riding hood .....that reps..4 the big S.K. so dont fu::k  with her she comes with back up :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: no te dejes we gots ur back...
> *


david no te dejes porque si no sales enbarasado.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Aug 5 2009, 07:49 AM~14681020
> *come represent the desert, you know how it goes, lot's of nice rides, good food, plenty to see, this years show is gonna be bigger then last years guaranteed.....
> *


 are you guys having price money this year.for the best of shows.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 5 2009, 07:43 PM~14688138
> *are you guys having price money this year.for the best of shows.
> *


ey guey r u really in need of money, cuz if u r i could loan u money :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2009, 09:32 PM~14689355
> *ey guey r u really in need of money, cuz if u r i could loan u money :biggrin:
> *


loan me money,you cant afford a cell phone . :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 5 2009, 09:37 PM~14689404
> *loan me money,you cant afford a cell phone . :biggrin:
> *


i got a cell phone its just not connected cuz i decided to go to da carshow and it was worth it, r u goin to da carshow in moreno valley on sept 20


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

so far we cash have cash prize for the hop......


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2009, 09:52 PM~14689534
> *i got a cell phone its just not connected cuz i decided to go to da carshow and it was worth it, r u goin to da carshow in moreno valley on sept 20
> *


 flyer.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Aug 6 2009, 05:01 AM~14691169
> *so far we cash have cash prize for the hop......
> *


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 6 2009, 09:04 PM~14698948
> *flyer.
> *


its on lay it low consafos and united styles is doin it


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 5 2009, 06:39 PM~14688091
> *david no te dejes porque si no sales enbarasado.
> *


USE A CONDOM NINOS. :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 7 2009, 09:42 PM~14708414
> *USE A CONDOM NINOS. :biggrin:
> *


oh tu tambien pinche indio


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife62_@Jan 23 2008, 05:32 PM~9766272
> *whats up turtle!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYONE AT???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ANYONE GOT A SPINDLE FOR A 67 IMPALA??? :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

whos goin to da carshow this weekend at da orange show in san bern


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

a little crome on indios regal.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 12 2009, 08:59 PM~14752405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

more parts & crome parts for my 66 impala "sangre pura"


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

nice chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 13 2009, 08:40 PM~14764110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE ORLANDO...LOOKING GOOD BRO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 12 2009, 07:59 PM~14752405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 15 2009, 11:45 AM~14777779
> *Almost ready :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 15 2009, 11:45 AM~14777779
> *Almost ready :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

wat no 1 went out this weekennd or what ....... i went 2 pomona no camera .....but all the car show going peeps have 2 have some pics.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

LUDIKRIS CAR SHOW AUG 15


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq259/dms367/ludikris062.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq259/dms367/ludikris071.jpg


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE PICS BRO...LOOKING GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

LRD and lil bri at da royal fantasies carshow


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 20 2009, 07:31 PM~14833031
> *LRD and lil bri at da royal fantasies carshow
> 
> *


 LRD AND LIL BRI PUTTIN IT DOWN AT CORONA...THAT WAS ONE BAD ASS SHOW!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 20 2009, 06:52 PM~14832619
> *NICE PICS BRO...LOOKING GOOD!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 19 2009, 11:19 PM~14824458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 21 2009, 09:35 PM~14844617
> *thanks bro. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ES TODO...LAST MONTH IT WAS TOMMY ON LRM, THIS MONTH IT'S YOU. WAY TO GO FELLAS...TTT... COACHELLA VALLEY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*BIG C. V. BACK ON TOP*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

got my self a new project i mean another" headache."


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 26 2009, 10:15 PM~14893871
> *got my self a new project i mean another" headache."
> *


is it da 66


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ANYONE GOING TO THE "STREETLOW" SHOW ON SUNDAY??? :|


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 26 2009, 10:36 PM~14894052
> *ANYONE GOING TO THE "STREETLOW" SHOW ON SUNDAY??? :|
> *


yea if i can find a trailer b4 sunday, r u goin


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 26 2009, 10:00 PM~14893719
> *BIG C. V. BACK ON TOP
> *



WHATS UP BEN


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 26 2009, 10:53 PM~14894224
> *yea if i can find a trailer b4 sunday, r u goin
> *


I'M THINKING ABOUT IT. :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 26 2009, 10:00 PM~14893719
> *BIG C. V. BACK ON TOP
> *



Yo Ben

The Malibu is painted, new interior and rechromed. 
Old due wont even reconize it now. 
Good looking out.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Aug 27 2009, 02:10 PM~14900748
> *WHATS UP BEN
> *


wat up manny


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 26 2009, 09:53 PM~14894224
> *yea if i can find a trailer b4 sunday, r u goin
> *


i got 1 call me 777-0361


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Aug 27 2009, 09:05 PM~14905183
> *Yo Ben
> 
> The Malibu is painted, new interior and rechromed.
> ...


big up's R. F. cant wait 2 see it turtle thanks 4 the up date


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Where's every body at. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 28 2009, 08:25 PM~14915789
> *i got 1 call me 777-0361
> *


Orale streetking...there you go homie!!! :thumbsup: 
If you go let me know, I'll follow you homie. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

There you go streetkingz13, remember this?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 28 2009, 11:36 PM~14917234
> *Orale streetking...there you go homie!!! :thumbsup:
> If you go let me know, I'll follow you homie. :biggrin:
> *


now i need is a truck, i had 1 but i told my jefito to cancel, im tryin to convince him


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 29 2009, 12:39 AM~14917589
> *There you go streetkingz13, remember this?
> 
> *


yea i remember that day,all 4 of da rides look badass on da freeway


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 29 2009, 10:52 AM~14919357
> *yea i remember that day,all 4 of da rides look badass on da freeway
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 26 2009, 10:21 PM~14893953
> *is it da 66
> *


NO, ITS A 61 WAGON .I NEED A 350 MOTOR FOR THAT WAGON ,HIT ME UP 760-601-4447 .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 29 2009, 06:29 PM~14922095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHECK THAT OUT MY CAR IS IN 5TH PLACE IN THE RADICAL CLASS.FROM THE TORRES EMPIRE CAR SHOW LAST MONTHS.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Who cares :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 29 2009, 04:47 PM~14921816
> *NO, ITS A 61 WAGON .I NEED A 350 MOTOR FOR THAT WAGON  ,HIT ME UP  760-601-4447 .
> *


i got a LT-1 with tranny 4 $ale let me know 777-0361


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 29 2009, 05:47 PM~14921816
> *NO, ITS A 61 WAGON .I NEED A 350 MOTOR FOR THAT WAGON  ,HIT ME UP  760-601-4447 .
> *


my tio gots a 350 in oxnard u want me to hit him up


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 29 2009, 09:04 PM~14923333
> *Who  cares  :biggrin:
> *


finish your CAGADERO allready .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 30 2009, 10:15 PM~14931784
> *my tio gots a 350 in oxnard u want me to hit him up
> *


yes sir.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 30 2009, 10:19 PM~14931830
> *yes sir.
> *


ok ill hit him up 2 morrow mornin


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 29 2009, 10:01 PM~14923759
> *i got a LT-1 with tranny 4 $ale let me know 777-0361
> *


how much ,with computer and all.for my 66


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TORTUGA NINJA WHERE YOU AT .


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 30 2009, 10:18 PM~14931819
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> finish your CAGADERO allready .
> *


yea indio finish that shit already homie


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 30 2009, 09:21 PM~14931866
> *how much ,with computer and all.for my 66
> *


YES WITH COMPUTER CALL ME UP OR STOP BY ITS HERE AT THE SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

orlando i need help w putting handles on this....its a bitch


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 30 2009, 10:19 PM~14931830
> *yes sir.
> *


hey orlando mytio said $500 wit tranny


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Aug 31 2009, 10:10 PM~14943726
> *orlando i need help w putting handles on this....its a bitch
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

car show in cat city sept 13 hit up inc motoring or turtle 4 more info


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

There it is ******* get the lt-1 for the 66 & the 350 for the wagon :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:0  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

If the shoe fits kick you're self in the ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
talk shit get hit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 2 2009, 11:51 AM~14959858
> *If the shoe fits  kick you're self in the ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> talk shit get hit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


hey omar can u make that into a sticker i want it, u know why


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 1 2009, 08:38 PM~14953981
> *There it is ******* get the lt-1 for the 66 & the 350 for the wagon :biggrin:
> *


******* DID YOU GET THE PICTURES FROM SAL THE AIRBRUSHER ,YOUR TRUNK IS READY.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Sep 1 2009, 06:29 PM~14952285
> *car show in cat city sept 13 hit up inc motoring or turtle 4 more info
> *



I dont know anything about any show on the 13th.  :dunno:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Sep 2 2009, 10:45 PM~14966635
> *I dont know anything about any show on the 13th.   :dunno:
> *


ok just hit up inc motoring


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Sep 2 2009, 10:45 PM~14966635
> *I dont know anything about any show on the 13th.   :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Sep 2 2009, 11:05 PM~14966794
> *ok just hit up inc motoring
> *


SO WAT'S UP RICK...IS THERE ANYTHING GOING ON...ON THE 13TH???


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 4 2009, 11:56 PM~14986965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE...HOW IS THE 66 COMING ALONG??? :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Sep 5 2009, 12:00 AM~14986983
> *NICE...HOW IS THE 66 COMING ALONG??? :thumbsup:
> *


waiting on some crome suspension parts from the crome shop.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 5 2009, 12:01 AM~14986988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SE MIRA CHINGON...I NEED HELP ON THE 65, CAN YOU HELP??? :| :| :|


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Sep 5 2009, 12:13 AM~14987027
> *SE MIRA CHINGON...I NEED HELP ON THE 65, CAN YOU HELP??? :|  :|  :|
> *


yes, let me know.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CARSHOW IN CORONA ,SOUTH COUNTY CHAPTER ROLLERZ ONLY.SEP/13/09 WHOS GOING WILL BE THERE.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PATTERNS FOR SALE 13.5"X15 TO 30" HIT ME UP OMAR!


























































JUST FOR KICKS!!!!!!!!!!!  









:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SAMPLE FROM THE PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 5 2009, 09:28 PM~14992807
> *SAMPLE FROM THE PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 5 2009, 12:48 PM~14989508
> *yes, let me know.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

any interior shots of this


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 4 2009, 11:59 PM~14986981
> *
> 
> 
> ...










i got a hood and hinges for my 1961 wagon,


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Sep 6 2009, 01:40 PM~14996706
> *any interior shots of this
> 
> 
> ...


clean regal ,going to vegas.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 5 2009, 09:28 PM~14992807
> *SAMPLE FROM THE PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ROB VANDERSLICE OF NEW MEXICO DOES ALOT OF PATERNS LIKE THIS,THE BOMB OUTER LIMITS FROM THE CLUB IS PAINTED WITH THIS PATTERNS.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 6 2009, 09:25 PM~15000081
> *clean regal ,going to vegas.
> *


thanks bro :biggrin: but i got alot of work to do before i take that stage i would love to go just to see the big boyz like yourself in person. every year i say i'm going and never make it :angry:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 5 2009, 07:48 PM~14992040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Sep 7 2009, 01:20 AM~15001548
> *:thumbsup:
> *


jojo are you going,


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 7 2009, 08:52 PM~15009734
> *jojo are you going,
> *


YES SIR :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Sep 8 2009, 08:36 PM~15021030
> *
> *


whats up biz .ready for VEGAS.


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 8 2009, 10:02 PM~15021378
> *whats up biz .ready for VEGAS.
> *


QUE DICES!!! CLARO QUE SI CARNAL! FIRST ROUND IZ ON ME bROther!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ORLANDO, DID YOU FIND THE MOTOR YOUR LOOKING FOR??? IF NOT I JUST SAW ONE ON CRAIGLIST HERE IN LA QUINTA


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup Coachella Valley RIDERZ. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

there you go david.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 9 2009, 10:06 PM~15034639
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you said you werent going to Vegas cabron???


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 9 2009, 10:15 PM~15034780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gracias orlando


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 9 2009, 01:27 AM~15023749
> *Wassup Coachella Valley RIDERZ.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 9 2009, 09:06 PM~15034639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i found that continental kit you guys were looking for


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Sep 9 2009, 10:31 PM~15034960
> *I thought you said you werent going to Vegas cabron???
> *


 you know me .


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 9 2009, 09:15 PM~15034780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did u get the flyer out your ass :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Sep 10 2009, 05:14 PM~15043357
> *i found that continental kit you guys were looking for
> *


How much give me a call 2 marrow


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 10 2009, 07:36 PM~15045065
> *How much give me a call 2 marrow
> *


will do


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 10 2009, 08:32 PM~15045011
> *you know me .
> *


 
So wheres the party at?

Wheres everybody staying at?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Sep 11 2009, 05:24 PM~15054900
> *
> So wheres the party at?
> 
> ...


lla sabes,at the stratosphere all weekend long.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

123


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 13 2009, 07:00 PM~15069536
> *123
> *


 :dunno: :loco:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

who got's pics of RO car show in corona, post up if u got any.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

wats up everybody


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Sep 16 2009, 09:00 PM~15103897
> *wats up everybody
> *


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

que onda we need pics .....david post them up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Sep 16 2009, 09:00 PM~15103897
> *wats up everybody
> *


WAT'S UP TOMMY


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AY TE VA ORLANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 19 2009, 03:48 PM~15128041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

heres a couple of new parts,polished moldings,and material for my seats on my 1961 wagon .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

material for the wagon.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 19 2009, 03:48 PM~15128041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

RO INDIO where do u get ur chrome/polishing done?? local??


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Sep 20 2009, 08:36 PM~15136730
> *RO INDIO  where do u get ur chrome/polishing done?? local??
> *


yucca valley bro.


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

David where's tha pics of tha show this weekend...post if u got any?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

looking for some stock wheels for my titan something like this hit me if you have them got cash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omar 760 863 6865


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 20 2009, 08:30 PM~15137486
> *yucca valley bro.
> *


gracias


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 20 2009, 05:31 PM~15134943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

some fades on the roof of the wagon.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

DAAMMM...ORLANDO, IT'S COMING OUT CLEAN HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Sep 22 2009, 10:20 PM~15160086
> *DAAMMM...ORLANDO,  IT'S COMING OUT CLEAN HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:
> *










JOJO I HAVE SOME PARTS FOR SALE FOR THE 65.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 22 2009, 10:52 PM~15160328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    YOUR MAILBOX IS FULL, GIVE ME A CALL TOMORROW. 760-445-4966


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Sep 22 2009, 10:59 PM~15160401
> *      YOUR MAILBOX IS FULL, GIVE ME A CALL TOMORROW.  760-445-4966
> *


WUS SUP GT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 23 2009, 02:56 PM~15166077
> *WUS SUP GT
> *


WAT'S UP JESSE :wave: :wave:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHATS UP JOJO...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Sep 23 2009, 06:33 PM~15168177
> *WHATS UP JOJO...
> *


WAT'S UP ABEL, LONG TIME NO HEAR FROM YOU...HOW YOU BEEN BRO??? :wave:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

IVE BEEN GOOD HOMEY JUST BUSY WORKING.. WHEN DID YOU BECOME A GOODTIMER...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Sep 23 2009, 06:39 PM~15168241
> *IVE BEEN GOOD HOMEY JUST BUSY WORKING.. WHEN DID YOU BECOME A GOODTIMER...
> *


IT'S BEEN IN THE TALKS FOR A WHILE, FINALLY BECAME OFFICIAL LAST WEEKEND :biggrin: (I.E. CHAPTER)


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up everybody :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 19 2009, 03:44 PM~15128019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey omar can u put this on a shirt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Sep 23 2009, 07:15 PM~15169150
> *hey omar can u put this on a shirt
> *










david put this on t-shirt/


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 23 2009, 07:38 PM~15169384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 vegas here he come. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 23 2009, 08:46 PM~15169474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 este huey.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 23 2009, 08:46 PM~15169474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats me flashing u and orlando


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ORLANDO LET ME KNOW WAT'S UP WITH THOSE PARTS. 760-445-4966 :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

more parts for my 66 conv.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 23 2009, 08:39 PM~15170149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chet that's alot of bling.dame the rear end cover :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 23 2009, 09:45 PM~15170223
> *Chet that's alot of bling.dame the rear end cover :biggrin:
> *


 ill i need are my upper arms from the engraver jaime so we could finish that frame .


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT PARTS YOU HAVE FOR SALE???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT PARTS YOU HAVE FOR SALE???


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

for sale 1980-1995 cadillac arms . $650.00


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Sep 23 2009, 10:11 PM~15170501
> *WAT PARTS YOU HAVE FOR SALE???
> *










this here .


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

PM YOUR #


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

JoJo this jay from Royal fantasies our club is tryng to contact you can u send your number to turtle or tell us if your interested still.... im not gonna say here ...just let us know ok lates


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up Abel almost done with the Monte ?


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

indio dont 4get that pump


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Sep 23 2009, 08:15 PM~15169150
> *hey omar can u put this on a shirt
> *


YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 23 2009, 09:13 PM~15170512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ARMS BRO...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 24 2009, 07:04 PM~15179531
> *What's up Abel almost done with the Monte ?
> *


HELL YEAH..WE GOING TO DO SOME OUT OF TOWN CLOWNING...DOING SOME TOUCH UP WORK HERE AND THERE THEN JUMPING TO MY 63...


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah we r .....all street kingz repin 4 shur !!!!!! :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

hell yea street kingz always puts it down at out of town shows


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

indio's regal trunk. "EL ABANDONADO"


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WORKING ON THIS 62 IMPALA FOR VEGAS .MEMBERS CAR.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 26 2009, 03:01 PM~15193893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE 61 I PAINTED .


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 26 2009, 02:36 PM~15193781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks bad ass, hey orlando rent me da booth on da 17 of oct por favor


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Sep 26 2009, 06:52 PM~15195051
> *that looks bad ass, hey orlando rent me da booth on da 17 of oct por favor
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 26 2009, 03:01 PM~15193893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNN....THIS FUCKER LOOKS CLEAN!!! :thumbsup: ORLANDO I'LL CALL YOU LATER TODAY. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Teguta mis murales David


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 27 2009, 01:08 PM~15199547
> *Teguta mis murales David
> *


yea they lok good


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

T


> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Sep 27 2009, 11:45 PM~15204459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 23 2009, 08:39 PM~15170149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 all this done in yucca too??


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HEY ORLANDO, DID YOU GET MY MESSAGE??? PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE IT. :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Sep 27 2009, 11:45 PM~15204459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ORLANDO...SI SON LOS MISMOS, PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHEN AND WHERE I COULD PICK THEM UP. THANKS HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Sep 30 2009, 06:00 PM~15232731
> *ORLANDO...SI SON LOS MISMOS, PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHEN AND WHERE I COULD PICK THEM UP.  THANKS HOMIE!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


anytime and at the shop,call me up


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 30 2009, 09:17 PM~15235191
> *anytime  and at the shop,call me up
> *


THANKS BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Sep 30 2009, 08:11 PM~15234292
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

car done going back home to arizona.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 30 2009, 08:47 PM~15235540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You should of took a pic in the sun pirata :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 30 2009, 09:47 PM~15235540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good homie


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

car looks bad ass homie nice patterns...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

good shit ?? do u have pics of coachela valley cars youve done??RO


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CHECK IT OUT PEOPLE WE NOW HAVE A DAY SET FOR THE CAR SHOW ,TOY DRIVE .DEC /6/2009 AT THE RED EARTH CASINO IN SALTON CITY,WILL POST FLYER LATER ,WORKING WITH THE SPONSER . DONT FORGET DEC/6/2009........ CASH PRIZES FOR BEST OF AND CAR HOP $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ * RED EARTH CASINO**[/[/color]*SIZE]


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by intoxicated c.c._@Oct 2 2009, 08:22 AM~15247848
> *car looks bad ass homie nice patterns...
> *


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Oct 3 2009, 07:26 PM~15260078
> *good shit ?? do u have pics of coachela valley cars youve done??RO
> *


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 3 2009, 08:50 PM~15261016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its almost done keep up the good work


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TURTLE LETS HIT THIS CAR SHOW $ 3000.00 BEST OF SHOW AM READY.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Orlando, fan shroud fit perfect. Thanks bro!!! I was just talking to some homeboy for consafos last night, he was asking if you fellas were going to have the show this year.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 3 2009, 09:35 PM~15260899
> *CHECK IT OUT PEOPLE WE NOW HAVE A DAY SET FOR THE CAR SHOW ,TOY DRIVE .DEC /6/2009 AT THE RED EARTH CASINO IN SALTON CITY,WILL POST FLYER LATER ,WORKING  WITH  THE SPONSER .    DONT FORGET  DEC/6/2009........  CASH PRIZES FOR BEST OF AND  CAR HOP  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$          RED EARTH CASINO[/[/color]SIZE]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 3 2009, 11:00 PM~15261598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know, let me see whats up. 
Where did you see the $3k at, and if its for best of show car only. Im not trying to go and compete against you.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 3 2009, 09:35 PM~15260899
> *CHECK IT OUT PEOPLE WE NOW HAVE A DAY SET FOR THE CAR SHOW ,TOY DRIVE .DEC /6/2009 AT THE RED EARTH CASINO IN SALTON CITY,WILL POST FLYER LATER ,WORKING  WITH  THE SPONSER .    DONT FORGET  DEC/6/2009........  CASH PRIZES FOR BEST OF AND  CAR HOP  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$          RED EARTH CASINO[/[/color]SIZE]
> *


STREET KINGZ well b there


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Q :biggrin: :biggrin: Q :biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 3 2009, 09:45 PM~15260973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how u charge 4 some patterns like the ones on the monte


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 6 2009, 11:01 AM~15282320
> *how u charge 4 some patterns like the ones on the monte
> *


about $ 1,200.00 metalflake and candy patterns .roof only.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 3 2009, 09:35 PM~15260899
> *CHECK IT OUT PEOPLE WE NOW HAVE A DAY SET FOR THE CAR SHOW ,TOY DRIVE .DEC /6/2009 AT THE RED EARTH CASINO IN SALTON CITY,WILL POST FLYER LATER ,WORKING  WITH  THE SPONSER .    DONT FORGET  DEC/6/2009........  CASH PRIZES FOR BEST OF AND  CAR HOP  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$          RED EARTH CASINO[/[/color]SIZE]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

I got this car from coachella valley does that count :dunno:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 6 2009, 07:09 PM~15287737
> *I got this car from coachella valley does that count :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Got your self a project


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 6 2009, 09:05 PM~15288401
> *Got your self a project
> *


THIS IS THE SAME CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 6 2009, 09:05 PM~15288401
> *Got your self a project
> *


THIS IS THE SAME CAR GOT COUPLE MORE THINGS TO DO TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 7 2009, 06:05 PM~15296636
> *THIS IS THE SAME CAR GOT COUPLE MORE THINGS TO DO TO IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO... BIG DIFFERNCE FROM THE BEFORE AND AFTER. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Oct 5 2009, 07:42 PM~15277067
> *STREET KINGZ well b there
> *


HEY HOMIE...DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANOTHER CHAPTER IN TX.???


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 6 2009, 10:01 AM~15282320
> *how u charge 4 some patterns like the ones on the monte
> *


 around how much 2 flake out a roof 2 a caprice??


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 7 2009, 06:05 PM~15296636
> *THIS IS THE SAME CAR GOT COUPLE MORE THINGS TO DO TO IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 7 2009, 09:49 PM~15299023
> *HEY HOMIE...DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANOTHER CHAPTER IN TX.???
> *


no we dont we have them in san bernadino and comin soon to valle imperial


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Oct 8 2009, 10:40 PM~15309019
> *no we dont we have them in san bernadino and comin soon to valle imperial
> *


WELL...IF YOU GO TO "SHOWS AND EVENTS" TOPIC, GO UNDER HUGE HALLOWEEN CAR SHOW, IT KIND OF LOOKS LIKE YOUR CLUB. :|


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 9 2009, 12:20 AM~15309537
> *WELL...IF YOU GO TO "SHOWS AND EVENTS" TOPIC, GO UNDER HUGE HALLOWEEN CAR SHOW, IT KIND OF LOOKS LIKE YOUR CLUB. :|
> *


i talk to there pres there mainly a street bike club they got a few cars, i wish we had a chap in tejas


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Oct 9 2009, 06:02 PM~15315031
> *i talk to there pres there mainly a street bike club they got a few cars, i wish we had a chap in tejas
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD BRO... MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN TALK AND START ONE THERE. I HEAR THERE IS A SHOW OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND, YOU FELLAS GOING???


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Oct 8 2009, 07:03 PM~15307485
> *around how much 2 flake out a roof 2 a caprice??
> *


 RO 123??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

STOCKS


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

vegas tomorrow.


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Oct 9 2009, 08:46 PM~15316198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what year is the glass house in the back ground my homie needs some parts 4 a 75...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 9 2009, 06:44 PM~15315264
> *IT'S ALL GOOD BRO... MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN TALK AND START ONE THERE.  I HEAR THERE IS A SHOW OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND, YOU FELLAS GOING???
> *


no we aint goin they told us its pre 70's hot rods only, on oct 23 lrd is throwin a car show at da teen center in front of indio high school from 2pm-8pm its on a friday spread da word homie


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Oct 10 2009, 08:59 AM~15318883
> *no we aint goin they told us its pre 70's hot rods only, on oct 23 lrd is throwin a car show at da teen center in front of indio high school from 2pm-8pm its on a friday spread da word homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## popei.oliver (Oct 11, 2009)

ENCO Exklusive Gladiator 700 GT Biturbo is angry about something

http://www.autoshortnews.com/enco-exklusiv...-biturbo-angry/


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLy 6 time club of the year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OK...WHO HAS THE VEGAS PIC'S??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 11 2009, 08:53 PM~15328535
> *ROLLERZ ONLy 6 time club of the year  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *










6 time club of the year.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 12 2009, 06:54 PM~15335887
> *OK...WHO HAS THE VEGAS PIC'S??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i do will post tomorrow. turtle competing with the big boys. the sentra looking good in vegas,tas cabron gordito ,hope you got home safe.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

congrates to tony , for taking peoples choice award at the festival of wheels in indio.rep rollerz only.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 12 2009, 10:00 PM~15338145
> *i do will post tomorrow. turtle competing with the big boys.  the sentra looking good in vegas,tas cabron gordito ,hope you got home safe.
> *


YEA...I SAW HIS CAR IN A FEW PIC'S, BUT I DIDN'T SEE GAME OVER.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 12 2009, 10:00 PM~15338145
> *i do will post tomorrow. turtle competing with the big boys.  the sentra looking good in vegas,tas cabron gordito ,hope you got home safe.
> *


Gracias, I'm trying
But damm bro I just got home at 11:10, It took us 10 hours to get home today. We left Stateline at 1pm.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

cant open the file.help


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Come on pst the pics.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone have pic's of this weekend show in indio???


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 13 2009, 09:13 PM~15350165
> *cant open the file.help
> *


Menso :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT TTT TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Oct 14 2009, 10:34 PM~15362934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Were there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 16 2009, 03:58 PM~15380656
> *Were there  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


finish the regal first.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 14 2009, 12:50 PM~15355080
> *Anyone have pic's of this weekend show in indio???
> *


sup jojo


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 16 2009, 09:27 PM~15383397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NO PIC'S???  :dunno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Oct 16 2009, 10:28 PM~15383922
> *sup jojo
> *


WAT'S UP BRO...SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 16 2009, 09:29 PM~15383411
> *finish the regal first.
> *


yea indio finish it already :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SELLING MY CAMARO HIT ME UP. 10 BIG ONES NO LESS :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DUB SHOW TOMORROW ,MY CADDY IS OUT THERE ALL READY.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 17 2009, 06:46 PM~15389319
> *SELLING MY CAMARO HIT ME UP. 10 BIG ONES NO LESS :biggrin:
> *


keep da camero omar


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Rollerz only valle de coachella holding it down at the dub show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DUB SHOW YESTERDAY.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MY GIRLS.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Good job cabron.

Who else won?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

PAGE # 100


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Oct 19 2009, 10:17 PM~15409123
> *Good job cabron.
> 
> Who else won?
> *


 SUNDANCE 2ND ,SCARFACE 3RD.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOOD NITE.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 19 2009, 10:20 PM~15409159
> *SUNDANCE 2ND ,SCARFACE 3RD.
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 19 2009, 08:54 PM~15407931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE...CONGRATS BROTHER!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Oct 19 2009, 10:22 PM~15409181
> *
> *


WUT'S UP TURTLE...DID YOU GO TO THAT SHOW???


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 19 2009, 08:56 PM~15407949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats big homie they paid out well over there first was only 1000 in detroit and i won second so i got 500 let me hold somthing :biggrin: (dont say you aint got it)


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 19 2009, 08:57 PM~15407962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK LRM SUPER SHOW GAME OVER CABRONES 
IF YOU DONT LIKE IT ,ILL GIVE YOU MY ADD.AND YOU CAN GOGGLE ME.
LRM IS LIKE SPORTS PURO PUTO POLITICOS NO REPECT FOR THE TRUE LOWRIDERS. F THEM PUTOS GOOD JOB ORLANDO! :angry:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 20 2009, 08:28 PM~15417891
> *FUCK LRM SUPER SHOW GAME OVER CABRONES
> IF YOU DONT LIKE IT ,ILL GIVE YOU MY ADD.AND YOU CAN GOGGLE ME.
> LRM IS LIKE SPORTS PURO PUTO POLITICOS NO REPECT FOR THE TRUE LOWRIDERS.  F THEM PUTOS GOOD JOB ORLANDO! :angry:
> *


VERY WELL SAID OMAR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GETTING IT READY FOR THE IMPERIAL CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 20 2009, 06:22 PM~15416430
> *WUT'S UP TURTLE...DID YOU GO TO THAT SHOW???
> *



Whats up Jojo!!

I coouldnt make it out there, I couldnt miss another one of my boys football games. But i will be in Imperial this weekend.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Oct 21 2009, 11:05 AM~15422874
> *Whats up Jojo!!
> 
> I coouldnt make it out there, I couldnt miss another one of my boys football games. But i will be in Imperial this weekend.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 21 2009, 08:53 PM~15429394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHOULD BE ANOTHER GOOD SHOW LIKE LAST YEAR. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 20 2009, 10:29 PM~15419209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its about time indio finishs his regal cant wait to see it


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Oct 22 2009, 04:00 PM~15437093
> *its about time indio finishs his regal cant wait to see it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Oct 21 2009, 11:05 AM~15422874
> *Whats up Jojo!!
> 
> I coouldnt make it out there, I couldnt miss another one of my boys football games. But i will be in Imperial this weekend.
> *


WHAT HAPPEN TURTLE.


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

did u take any pics david????? :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

IMPERIAL SHOW ,FIVE ENTRIES FIVE TROPHIES.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TONYS 64 IMPALA 1ST PLACE
JOSES 64 IMPALA 2ND PLACE
INDIOS 84 REGAL 2ND PLACE
ANTHONYS BIKE 1ST PLACE HULK BIKE
MY DAUGHTERS BIKE 2ND PLACE NEMO BIKE


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 25 2009, 03:49 PM~15462331
> *WHAT HAPPEN TURTLE.
> *


His dad didn't let him go :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321+Oct 25 2009, 04:49 PM~15462331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I skipped the show to take my boy to play in Apple Valley. They needed to win to rank 3rd for the playoffs. 

It was well worth it too, they wooped that ass 19 to 6. My boy had a sack,
4 tackles and a fumble recovery... made me proud :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 25 2009, 06:11 PM~15462884
> *TONYS  64 IMPALA  1ST PLACE
> JOSES  64 IMPALA  2ND PLACE
> INDIOS  84 REGAL  2ND PLACE
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Oct 25 2009, 11:52 PM~15466281
> *I skipped the show to take my boy to play in Apple Valley. They needed to win to  rank 3rd for the playoffs.
> 
> It was well worth it too, they wooped that ass 19 to 6. My boy had a sack,
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GREAT PICS ORLANDO :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

IN THE PROSSES COUPLE MONTHS IT BE CRUSING THE VALLEY


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

See you all at the TRAFFIC SHOW this weekend!!!


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 3 2009, 08:29 PM~15554510
> *See you all at the TRAFFIC SHOW this weekend!!!
> *


INFO ON THE SHOW HOMIE, THANKS


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Nov 3 2009, 09:20 PM~15555221
> *INFO ON THE SHOW HOMIE, THANKS
> *


Go under shows and events under TRAFFIC SHOW. It's this sunday in ontario!!!

Nice ride homie!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Has any body heard about the show on sAterday in coachella :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 4 2009, 09:03 AM~15558836
> *Has any body heard about the show on sAterday in coachella :biggrin:
> *


yea its at bob duke school i heard it starts at noon but ill get more info 2morrow


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:cheesy: 







:biggrin: 







 
SELLING FOR $400 HIT ME UP ONE TIRE IS BAD ONE RIM NEEDS THE WIRE TO BE ADJUSTED OG 72 SPOKE Dz.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Nov 4 2009, 10:12 PM~15566526
> *yea its at bob duke school i heard it starts at noon but ill get more info 2morrow
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> Wut's up homie, I didn't see you at the TRAFFIC show.


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

whats up rich hit up the valle style page on here...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

picked up this this motor & tranny for my wagon ,


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

pic from saturday at the park in coachella.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

sponcers.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 12 2009, 09:56 PM~15651882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who does your pinstripping?? local??


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 13 2009, 11:41 PM~15661664
> *who does your pinstripping?? local??
> *


scotty from palm desert.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS CC FROM THE VALLE.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 15 2009, 09:36 PM~15675393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLAUDIO'S S10 AND MY NEXT X-WIFE MRS SEXIA13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

desert hot springs picnic this weekend whos going.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 16 2009, 08:05 PM~15684827
> *CLAUDIO'S S10 AND MY NEXT X-WIFE MRS SEXIA13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 12 2009, 10:56 PM~15651882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TE ESTA QUEDANDO CHINGONA...ORLANDO :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

I GOT AN ADEX SUPER DUTY FOR SALE I ALSO HAVE 2 CHOME MOTERS AN A DRIVER SIDE TAIL LIGHT FOR A REGAL, PM ME FOR MORE INFO ILL SEND YOU MY NUMBER


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

when n wheres the picnic in D town??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

need help aligning my front clip on my glasshouse what do i put on first :header panel , fenders , fender extensions , headlight housing ?  which bolts do i tighten first?  already tried once got it close butnot happy with results :nosad: any tips from the pros


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 20 2009, 08:29 PM~15732122
> *need help aligning my front clip on my glasshouse what do i put on first :header panel , fenders , fender extensions , headlight housing ?   which bolts do i tighten first?   already tried once got it close butnot happy with results  :nosad: any tips from the pros
> *


FENDERS FIRST.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ANY PICS OF THE PICNIC??? :| :| I SAW THREE LATINO CLASSICS CARS ON THE FREEWAY.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 21 2009, 06:48 PM~15740673
> *FENDERS FIRST.
> *


GRACIAS RO 321 :biggrin: whos that girl is that her ride?? i thought it was from bajitos
IF I CANT ALIGN MY SHIT WHATS THE PRICE TO HAVE IT DONE I HEARD U WERE THE MAN TO GO TO ORLANDO


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 22 2009, 01:01 AM~15742756
> *GRACIAS RO 321  :biggrin: whos that girl is that her ride?? i thought it was from bajitos
> IF I CANT ALIGN MY SHIT WHATS THE PRICE TO HAVE IT DONE I HEARD U WERE THE MAN TO GO TO ORLANDO
> *


drop it off at my shop .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 21 2009, 09:34 PM~15741482
> *ANY PICS OF THE PICNIC??? :|  :|     I SAW THREE LATINO CLASSICS CARS ON THE FREEWAY.
> *


david post some pic .bajitos ,public enemy,maniacos,where there when we got there ,i didnt see latino classics.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 22 2009, 10:28 PM~15749917
> *david post some pic .bajitos ,public enemy,maniacos,where there when we got there ,i didnt see latino classics.
> *


i actually for got my camera, i didnt take no pics


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CAR SHOW IN INDIO.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 23 2009, 10:08 PM~15761982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....back to back shows. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

on my b.day thats a good day :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: the 12 is the DAY....


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

ELCO COMMING OUT SOON............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Nov 24 2009, 12:28 AM~15763693
> *ELCO COMMING OUT SOON............
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

you guys should have a cruise night after  :wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SOUND LIKE A GOOD IDEA.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HAVE A GOOD AND SAFE THANKSGIVING COACHELLA VALLEY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

i also got window regulaters for a 64 impala & fiberglass side skirts for sale


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Nov 25 2009, 07:26 PM~15782861
> *you guys should have a cruise night after  :wave:
> *


WE DO ON SAT YOUR THE ASSHOLE THAT ALMOST GOT BEAT UP BY MY FOR DRIVING LIKE A BITCH AT IN AND OUT FAGGETTT! :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

HAPPY THANKGIVING FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 26 2009, 06:47 PM~15792879
> *WE DO ON SAT YOUR THE ASSHOLE THAT ALMOST GOT BEAT UP BY MY FOR DRIVING LIKE A BITCH AT IN AND OUT  FAGGETTT! :biggrin:
> *


YEA U TELL HIM OMAR, THERE NUTIN BUT LIL BITCHS LIKE THERE PRESIDENT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

im not with klassick anymore! i have no problems with street kingz, so watch your self bitch! :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Nov 27 2009, 02:35 AM~15795943
> *im not with klassick anymore! i have no problems with street kingz, so watch your self bitch!  :angry:  :machinegun:
> *


well fuck you anyways i will be looking for your bitch ass you thank you got balls with that fake cuerno de chivo you fucked up big time homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Nov 27 2009, 02:35 AM~15795943
> *im not with klassick anymore! i have no problems with street kingz, so watch your self bitch!  :angry:  :machinegun:
> *


you better move out of this VALLE im am going to find your ass puttito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
its not a game fooo,,  its a promessssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

haha :cheesy: your a dumbass!


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

does anybody have any buffing tips?:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Can't we all just get along. Who's 2 the chicali show 2marrow? :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT west coachella valle


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 28 2009, 08:31 AM~15804632
> *Can't we all just get along. Who's 2 the chicali show 2marrow? :biggrin:
> *


GOOD CHICALI CAR SHOW .


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 29 2009, 09:57 PM~15818576
> *GOOD CHICALI CAR SHOW .
> *


Go 2 sleep pirata I taught u where tired :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

chicali car show .


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wut's up coachella valley....everyone ready for the weekend???


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

u better believe it STREET KINGZ CC is ready for sundy


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 4 2009, 05:11 PM~15874555
> *u better believe it STREET KINGZ CC is ready for sundy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 4 2009, 06:11 PM~15874555
> *u better believe it STREET KINGZ CC is ready for sundy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SOMEONE BETTER TAKE A CAMARA.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttTTTtttTTTtttTTTtttTTTtttTTTtttTTT :biggrin: 
































STILL FOR SALE 10K 10K 10K 10K OMAR 760 863-6865 :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 4 2009, 10:13 PM~15876902
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SOMEONE BETTER TAKE A CAMARA.
> *


u better believe i got my camera ready


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

the toy drive was a good show :biggrin:, alot of nice cars  now its time viejitos car show  who has pics?


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 1st and 2nd place...














STREET KINGZ C.C


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

clean


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC rollin deep atda car show
STREET KINGZ BIKES


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

WE RIDEIN CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

ROYAL FANTASIES CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

LATINO CLASSICS


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

VALLE STYLE CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

VEIJITOS CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

BAJITOS DEL VALLE CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

MANOSOS CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

LA GENTE CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

UNITED DREAMS CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice pictures.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Dec 8 2009, 12:41 AM~15908933
> *Nice pictures.
> *


x2


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

x3 GOOD PICTURES DAVID. LOOKS LIKE A GOOD SHOW I MISSED... :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by intoxicated c.c._@Dec 8 2009, 02:24 PM~15914162
> *x3 GOOD PICTURES DAVID. LOOKS LIKE A GOOD SHOW I MISSED... :thumbsup:
> *


u should of gone jacob


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Dec 7 2009, 11:41 PM~15908933
> *Nice pictures.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 8 2009, 01:01 AM~15909603
> *x2
> *


gracias :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by intoxicated c.c._@Dec 8 2009, 01:24 PM~15914162
> *x3 GOOD PICTURES DAVID. LOOKS LIKE A GOOD SHOW I MISSED... :thumbsup:
> *


YUP...LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW I MISSED ALSO. NEXT YEAR FOR SURE!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 7 2009, 08:15 PM~15905721
> *ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

BIG :thumbsup: TO THE VIEJITOS CC VALLE DE COACHELLA CHAPTER FOR THERE FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW,THE CARNE ASADA WAS GOOD..


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wut's up Coachella Valley!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

wats up 760


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wats up valle heres a couple of honeys 2 keep u guy warm


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

any pics of viejitos??


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

there was 2 one in indio and coachella whats up with that? nice show


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

klassick c.c having a cruise night friday p.d :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey Orlando

Whats up with the car you sent me a pic of?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Dec 14 2009, 10:04 PM~15984457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS ONE BAD ASS SHOW!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

customers 1963 impala


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Dec 16 2009, 11:14 PM~16005766
> *Hey Orlando
> 
> Whats up with the car you sent me a pic of?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Dec 14 2009, 11:04 PM~15984457
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE PLEASE* hno:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

manosos car show in brawley


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

my new project for 2010 1952 chevey deluxe 2dr it well get done slowly but surly


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

streetkingz kustoms nexxt ride -ttt---ttt 4 david :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Dec 21 2009, 01:15 AM~16044348
> *streetkingz kustoms nexxt ride -ttt---ttt 4 david :biggrin:
> *


thanks isra :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 20 2009, 05:39 PM~16040436
> *my new project for 2010 1952 chevey deluxe 2dr it well get done slowly but surly
> 
> 
> ...


Nice project fellas,!!!


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

any shows coming up?


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

is anybody going to TORRES EMPIRE car show?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 22 2009, 12:59 PM~16058706
> *Nice project fellas,!!!
> *


thanks jojo, im probably scooping up another bomb this weekend


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: street kingz jr.s rollin on 10,s


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

:roflmao: thats a badass truck israel :roflmao:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUES QVO RAZA 

MERRY XMAS SAFE HOLIDAYS

FRM CLAUDIO MURILLO N THE NEW ILLUSION FAMILIA

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MERRY X MAS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CC VALLE DE COACHELLA.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Dec 24 2009, 10:53 AM~16078818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE...ADD ANOTHER NEW RIDE FOR THE STREET KINGZ!!! NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD AND SAFE CHRISTMAS WITH YOUR LOVED ONES!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 23 2009, 05:57 PM~16072282
> *thanks jojo, im probably scooping up another bomb this weekend
> *


NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Dec 24 2009, 11:53 AM~16078818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean when did u finish it


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

http://s674.photobucket.com/albums/vv108/W...riveatRedEa.flv


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 26 2009, 06:29 PM~16096222
> *http://s674.photobucket.com/albums/vv108/W...riveatRedEa.flv
> *


IN THE VALLE VIDEOS CHECK EM OUT!!!!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

More IN THE VALLE Videos on You Tube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaGiLwhB8W4


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

If anyone wants to be apart of these video hit me up and let me know whats going down IN THE VALLE 
TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 26 2009, 05:36 PM~16096279
> *More IN THE VALLE Videos on You Tube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaGiLwhB8W4
> *


Nice bro let me get a copy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 26 2009, 05:36 PM~16096279
> *More IN THE VALLE Videos on You Tube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaGiLwhB8W4
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 26 2009, 06:36 PM~16096279
> *More IN THE VALLE Videos on You Tube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaGiLwhB8W4
> *


how much for a copy


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

ttt.....street kingz ...seasons geatings......


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 27 2009, 01:58 AM~16099636
> *how much for a copy
> *


Well I'll see whats up with getting some copies made :biggrin: 
But we need to get more video photage so whens the next cruize night??


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 27 2009, 06:15 PM~16104138
> *Well I'll see whats up with getting some copies made :biggrin:
> But we need to get more video photage so whens the next cruize night??
> *


we should organize a cruise nite after new years


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 27 2009, 09:24 PM~16106108
> *we should organize a cruise nite after new years
> *


yeah 4 sure we get somthin going


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 28 2009, 04:11 PM~16113379
> *yeah 4 sure we get somthin going
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 28 2009, 05:11 PM~16113379
> *yeah 4 sure we get somthin going
> *


when ever ur ready homie let me know, STREET KINGZ CC is down for a cruise nite


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

door panels for the wagon.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WUT UP FELLAS, HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD AND SAFE NEW YEARS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CC.


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

so any cruisin happing this weekend


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

I haven't seen anybody cruisin that much this year


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaGiLwhB8W4
listen to the music LAYITLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
L.R.D
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UaGiLwhB8W4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UaGiLwhB8W4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 28 2009, 05:11 PM~16113379
> *yeah 4 sure we get somthin going
> *


all my friends have a lowrider the lowrider gets a little higher
lets ride sat nights


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 5 2010, 12:13 AM~16188090
> *all my friends have a lowrider the lowrider gets a little higher
> lets ride sat nights
> *


when do u wanna do it, STREET KINGZ CC is down to cruise on sat nites


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

lets keep it low pro so the 5 0 dont trip start indio finish in palms start in palms finish in indio down hwy 111


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 5 2010, 12:19 AM~16188128
> *lets keep it low pro so the 5 0 dont  trip start indio finish in palms start in palms finish in indio down hwy 111
> *


sat in da day or sat nite


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

nite is the right time we having a b bq to start the year . wwe are trying to figure evrybody shedules sunday aftrnoon is my club seens to like we are up for a sunday drive from palms to indio we cant get every body on sat need more notice


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 5 2010, 12:30 AM~16188190
> *nite is the right time we having a b bq to start the year . wwe are trying to figure evrybody shedules sunday aftrnoon is my club seens  to like we are up for a sunday drive from palms to indio  we cant get every body on sat  need more notice
> *


sunday sounds good let me know what time and where r we goin to meet up


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC and SIGNATURE TOPS hosting a kick back at signature tops shop next to muffler world on indio blvd, jan 16 starts at 9am every car club welcome free food and bring the hoppers


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 5 2010, 05:44 PM~16194136
> *STREET KINGZ CC and SIGNATURE TOPS hosting a kick back at signature tops shop next to muffler world on indio blvd, jan 16 starts at 9am every car club welcome free food and bring the hoppers
> *


FREE FOOD IM THERE.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 5 2010, 10:51 PM~16198819
> *FREE FOOD IM THERE.
> *


yes orlando free food, is rollerz only gunna b there


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

ill go check it out


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jan 6 2010, 02:48 PM~16204353
> *ill go check it out
> *


hoe to see u there tommy


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

new illusions linclon bajitos posing



















the illusions crew









valle cars rep at la gente car show years back


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 5 2010, 05:44 PM~16194136
> *STREET KINGZ CC and SIGNATURE TOPS hosting a kick back at signature tops shop next to muffler world on indio blvd, jan 16 starts at 9am every car club welcome free food and bring the hoppers
> *


how late will u b there gots 2 work sat will try 2 make it if not cruise later


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 7 2010, 12:58 AM~16211704
> *how late will u b there gots 2 work sat will try 2 make  it if not cruise later
> *


we will cruise it after da kick back


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 7 2010, 12:55 AM~16211689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember those days,remember tommy .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

That's because you're old fooooo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 8 2010, 12:29 AM~16222982
> *That's because you're old fooooo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


real old :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

dont hate cause u guys were still in jr. high...... those days were the shit.....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

I was there!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jan 8 2010, 09:46 AM~16224769
> *dont hate cause u guys were still in jr. high...... those days were the shit.....
> *


oh shit i forgot israel is one of them old guys too :biggrin:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

yup thos were some fun times :yes:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 8 2010, 12:29 AM~16222982
> *That's because you're old fooooo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 WHEN WE WHERE GOING TO CAR SHOW ,YOU AND DAVID WHERE SELLING 'CHICKLET ' EN LA LINIA DE MEXICALI. CHICKLETS ,CHICKLETS .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jan 8 2010, 09:46 AM~16224769
> *dont hate cause u guys were still in jr. high...... those days were the shit.....
> *


REMEMBER ,AFTER THE CAR SHOW IT WAS TIME TO HIT THE K-MART PARKING LOT FOR SOME CRUISING.BAJITOS DEL VALLE ALLWAYS POPPING REAR COILS FOR THREE WHEELING.


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 5 2010, 04:46 PM~16193433
> *sunday sounds good let me know what time and where r we goin to meet up
> *


lets cruise it...im down for the cruise...i remember we use too always cruise it needs too start again...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jreycadi81_@Jan 9 2010, 02:08 AM~16234218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



























THERE YOU GO HOMIES UPPERS & LOWERS FOR A CADDY FITS FROM 1980-1996 CADDY.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 8 2010, 09:42 PM~16232565
> *REMEMBER ,AFTER THE CAR SHOW IT WAS TIME TO HIT THE K-MARK PARKING LOT FOR SOME CRUISING.BAJITOS DEL VALLE ALLWAYS POPPING REAR COILS FOR THREE WHEELING.
> *


It's called kmart piesa. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

my bug never popped any coils......but my 62 did.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jan 9 2010, 09:15 PM~16240908
> *my bug never popped any coils......but my 62 did.....
> *


 THE RT HAND DRIVE VW THAT WAS THE SHIT.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## vsbigal (Dec 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 9 2010, 04:16 PM~16238101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn those are nice bro... :biggrin: 
how much they goin for??...


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

I know that car is going to hit lowrider magazine. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WHATS UP TOMMY.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vsbigal_@Jan 9 2010, 09:46 PM~16241247
> *damn those are nice bro... :biggrin:
> how much they goin for??...
> *


PM SENT .


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ORLANDO....DO YOU STILL HAVE THE CHROME COVER??? (REAR END)


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

tommy, orlando or jojo can u guys hit up public enemy about our kick back carne asada on jan 16 por favor :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 9 2010, 11:37 PM~16242119
> *ORLANDO....DO YOU STILL HAVE THE CHROME COVER???  (REAR END)
> *


yes.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 10 2010, 12:01 PM~16245046
> *tommy, orlando or jojo can u guys hit up public enemy about our kick back carne asada on jan 16 por favor :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 10 2010, 12:08 PM~16245113
> *yes.
> *


COOL....I'LL TRY TO COME BY YOUR SHOP SOMETIME THIS WEEK!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

POMONA THIS WEEKEND WHOS GOING.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 11 2010, 07:58 PM~16260788
> *POMONA THIS WEEKEND WHOS GOING.
> *


............I AM!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 11 2010, 10:09 PM~16261809
> *............I AM!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: looking for parts for this 2 rides



















my 40 1 the retirment plan


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 12 2010, 12:02 AM~16263852
> *TTT
> *


Sup Abel, I meet one of your neighbors here at my pad the other day. :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

phillp's klassick c.c


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 11 2010, 08:58 PM~16260788
> *POMONA THIS WEEKEND WHOS GOING.
> *


i am, im gunna try to sell my cutless


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 12 2010, 02:18 PM~16268286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

blast from the past


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1985 old is scool



















look thiers dexter









latinos classics


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1993 new illusions picnic line up


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

very nice pics i totally for get those pics i remmeber the cathe city car show seeing my self in that pic gives me memories. evryone look young lol

BTW were celebrating our 20th anni this Feb..2010 we are still figuring if we gonna do a picnic for everyone ill let u guys know.

ME


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 12 2010, 11:28 PM~16274920
> *1993 new illusions picnic line up
> 
> 
> ...


Magazines from way back in the days!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 12 2010, 01:33 PM~16267915
> *Sup Abel, I meet one of your neighbors here at my pad the other day. :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BRO..YOUR CAR IS LOOKING GOOD HOMEY...WHICH NEIGHBOR YOU TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 13 2010, 12:19 AM~16274856
> *blast from the past
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THAT SHOW .


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Jan 13 2010, 12:56 PM~16279193
> *very nice pics i totally for get those pics i remmeber the  cathe city car show seeing my self in that pic gives me memories. evryone look young lol
> 
> BTW were celebrating our 20th anni this Feb..2010 we are still figuring if we gonna do a picnic for everyone ill let u guys know.
> ...


I REMEMBER DRIVING FROM BRAWLEY TO THESE SHOWS WITH LA GENTE (VALLE IMPERIAL)..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 13 2010, 12:28 AM~16274920
> *1993 new illusions picnic line up
> 
> 
> ...


THESE WHERE NICE CAR SHOWS, BUT AFTER WHAT HAPPEN THAT DAY YA ESTUVO.REMEMBER WHEN JESSIE SERVIN CAME OUT WITH THE GREEN EL CAMINO ,THE DANCER, RIP.DONT FORGET THE WET T-SHIRT CONTEST.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 13 2010, 10:26 PM~16285320
> *WHATS UP BRO..YOUR CAR IS LOOKING GOOD HOMEY...WHICH NEIGHBOR YOU TALKING ABOUT?
> *


POST PICS OF THE 65.


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 13 2010, 09:46 PM~16285612
> *POST PICS OF THE 65.
> *


JOJO HAS THE PICS.....ITS LOOKING NICE...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 13 2010, 09:46 PM~16285612
> *POST PICS OF THE 65.
> *




















HERE IT IS....STILL DOING SOME WORK ON IT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 13 2010, 09:50 PM~16285660
> *JOJO HAS THE PICS.....ITS LOOKING NICE...
> *


THANKS BRO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 13 2010, 12:19 AM~16274856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit. robert's stepside. heard he's with elite now.


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 12 2010, 12:17 AM~16263481
> *:biggrin:  looking for parts for this 2 rides
> 
> 
> ...


damn that clean...
nice car bro!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 14 2010, 12:00 AM~16286382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good jojo


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 14 2010, 03:50 PM~16292513
> *looks good jojo
> *


Gracias bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 14 2010, 01:00 AM~16286382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

kick back bbq this sat in indio at signature tops next to muffler world, theres gunna b free food starts at 10am see u guys there


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 13 2010, 11:00 PM~16286382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that? looking good :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 14 2010, 12:00 AM~16286382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 14 2010, 08:27 PM~16294647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice jojo.


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

who painted it? :wow:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

last show at c.v. high :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Jan 13 2010, 01:56 PM~16279193
> *very nice pics i totally for get those pics i remmeber the  cathe city car show seeing my self in that pic gives me memories. evryone look young lol
> 
> BTW were celebrating our 20th anni this Feb..2010 we are still figuring if we gonna do a picnic for everyone ill let u guys know.
> ...


u guys should do a picnic


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jan 14 2010, 08:54 PM~16295014
> *last show at c.v. high :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that ur old impala isra


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

remember back in the days u could pain in ur front yard n no 1 would say anything


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 14 2010, 08:57 PM~16295061
> *is that ur old impala isra
> *


yes sir back in 93' repin bajitos


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Jan 14 2010, 08:59 PM~16295084
> *yes sir back in 93'
> *


damn foo u r old


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 14 2010, 07:27 PM~16294647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS...IN THIS PIC IT STILL HADN'T BEEN WET SANDED OR BUFFED YET. MY BOY JOE (IN THE PIC) PAINTED IT. HE DID ALL THE BODY WORK AS WELL. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS IN THE MORNING. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

COOL TURN OUT FELLAS!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 16 2010, 08:52 PM~16312971
> *COOL TURN OUT FELLAS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHERES ALL THE PICS AT FROM THE KICKBACK.....LOOKS LIKE PEOPLE STARTED SHOWING UP LATER AFTER WE LEFT...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 16 2010, 10:03 PM~16314014
> *WHERES ALL THE PICS AT FROM THE KICKBACK.....LOOKS LIKE PEOPLE STARTED SHOWING UP LATER AFTER WE LEFT...
> *


SUP ABEL....YEA, I ALSO DROVE BY THERE AROUND 1:00, AND THERE REALLY WASN'T MANY CARS THERE. MY NEPHEW CALLED ME ABOUT AN HOUR LATER AND SAID MORE CARS WERE PULLING UP. I HAVE PICS I"LL POST THEM LATER CAUSE I'M GONING TO POMONA IN THE MORING. :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks too every body who showed up and makin this kick back happen intoxicated, bajitos del valle,valle style, city cruisers, viejitos, severed ties, rollerz only, latino classics, maniacos, royal fantsies eastside life and all da solo riders that showed up, we r going to try to do this once a month, here r some pics


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE RANFLAS


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 17 2010, 01:17 AM~16314856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ORLANDO...I FORGOT TO CALL OUT THERE IN POMONA, MAN WE WERE TIRED OF ALL THAT WALKING. ANYWAYS I'LL COME BY YOUR SHOP AFTER WORK TOMORROW HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 17 2010, 12:00 AM~16314783
> *thanks too every body who showed up and makin this kick back happen intoxicated, bajitos del valle,valle style, city cruisers, viejitos, severed ties, rollerz only, latino classics, maniacos, royal fantsies eastside life and all da solo riders that showed up, we r going to try to do this once a month, here r some pics
> 
> 
> ...


DAVID....DID YOU FORGET SOMEONE??? :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

COME ON JOJO ..WE CAN NEVER FORGET ABOUT YOU..AND THANKS TO "GOODTIMES".. :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 17 2010, 07:58 PM~16320161
> *DAVID....DID YOU FORGET SOMEONE??? :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


my bad jojo i was half asleep when i did this and thanks 4 showin up and reppin that good times car club homie


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 17 2010, 07:58 PM~16321078
> *my bad jojo i was half asleep when i did this and thanks 4 showin up and reppin that good times car club homie
> *


PURO PEDO HOMIE....TILL THE NEXT ONE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 17 2010, 07:54 PM~16321007
> *COME ON JOJO ..WE CAN NEVER FORGET ABOUT YOU..AND THANKS TO "GOODTIMES".. :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE....I DIDN'T SEE YOU THERE. :| :|


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

some of the valles finest 
























































































































































puez qvo keep posting these get togethers im trying to get my peoples crusing even this babe calling for me stay up keep crusing


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

this babe


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:0 steppin on roaches all day long!  
GOD forgives OMAR 13 does'nt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 17 2010, 08:21 PM~16321386
> *SUP HOMIE....I DIDN'T SEE YOU THERE. :|  :|
> *


I WAS THERE HOMEY WITH MY SONS BIKE AND THE CREW , THEN LEFT AT LIKE AT 2...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

:ugh:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

q vo mr monte carlo aka meme, did u just get the account for lay it low


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 17 2010, 11:27 PM~16322962
> *some of the valles finest
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Any of you guys have a set up for sale?


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHAT YOU LOOKING FOR HOMEY....DO WANT LAY AND PLAY OR DO YOU WANT SOME COMP STUFF....GOT WHAT YOU NEED....MY NUMBER IS 760-449-6451 :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 19 2010, 10:36 PM~16347324
> *WHAT YOU LOOKING FOR HOMEY....DO WANT LAY AND PLAY OR DO YOU WANT SOME COMP STUFF....GOT WHAT YOU NEED....MY NUMBER IS 760-449-6451  :biggrin:
> *



Just looking for a basic set up. Not really into getting to crazy with the hoping and stuff. Prefable something used but in good condition that I can install.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

LET ME KNOW WHEN NEXT TIME YOU GUYS GOT A KICKBACK TEAM CONSAFOS


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 17 2010, 11:31 PM~16323018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn she's cute...hahah :biggrin:


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 17 2010, 11:27 PM~16322962
> *some of the valles finest
> 
> 
> ...


firme pics....


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 17 2010, 01:17 AM~16314856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


firme get together bro...
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vsclos (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jan 20 2010, 12:04 PM~16351723
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN NEXT TIME YOU GUYS GOT A KICKBACK TEAM CONSAFOS
> *


u got it homie we'll let u guys know


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: UP FOR GRABS PEEPS WILL TRADE FOR 86 AND UP REGAL OR CUTLASS!
OR 3,500.00 CASH :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo fellow car clubs give me some feed back the kick back
street kings got together several clubs got together n had a good time
my daugthers softball team the indio crusiersis trying to raise money 
i would like to no how many car clubs would be intrested in playing in a 
car club softball tournament 

GIVE ME FEED BACK LETS GET LOWRIDERS TOGETHER FOR A GOOD
CAUSE 
WILL KEEP YOU POSTED 
coaches will be having meeting


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

sprayed the sealer next the base.


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

what best for sealer 2.0 or 1.7?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 20 2010, 07:36 PM~16356751
> *puez qvo fellow car clubs give me some feed back the kick back
> street kings got together several clubs got together n had a good time
> my daugthers softball team the indio crusiersis trying to raise money
> ...


u could count on street kingz to play


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 20 2010, 08:18 PM~16357471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good orlando


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 20 2010, 06:36 PM~16356751
> *puez qvo fellow car clubs give me some feed back the kick back
> street kings got together several clubs got together n had a good time
> my daugthers softball team the indio crusiersis trying to raise money
> ...


I COACH A T-BALL TEAM IN COACHELLA ...YOU CAN COUNT ME IN ANYTIME HOMEY ..HERES MY NUMBER IF YOU LIKE 760-449-6451 AND I CAN GET SOME HOMEYS FROM LA GENTE(VALLE IMPERIAL),AZTLAN(MEXICALI,B.C.) JUST TO NAME A FEW...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 20 2010, 10:59 PM~16359638
> *u could count on street kingz to play
> *


firme ill keep you posted :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 20 2010, 11:09 PM~16359728
> *I COACH A T-BALL TEAM IN COACHELLA ...YOU CAN COUNT ME IN ANYTIME HOMEY ..HERES MY NUMBER IF YOU LIKE 760-449-6451 AND I CAN GET SOME HOMEYS FROM LA GENTE(VALLE IMPERIAL),AZTLAN(MEXICALI,B.C.) JUST TO NAME A FEW...
> *


the indio crusiers is 14 n undergirls its about the kid thanks will keep you
posted :biggrin:


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

INTOXICATED C.C. WILL SHOW SUPPORT HOMIE COUNT US IN... CALLING ALL THA ALL-STARS COME AND PLAY.... DONT FORGET UR BASEBALL SHOES....BATTERS UP HOMIES HOPE TO SEE ALL CAR CLUB OUT SHOWIN THA SUPPORT.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 20 2010, 07:36 PM~16356751
> *puez qvo fellow car clubs give me some feed back the kick back
> street kings got together several clubs got together n had a good time
> my daugthers softball team the indio crusiersis trying to raise money
> ...


Royal Fantasies will be down to play. Count us in.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jan 21 2010, 01:09 PM~16364637
> *Royal Fantasies will be down to play. Count us in.
> *


 no ringers right just club members


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 20 2010, 08:18 PM~16357471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 21 2010, 08:35 PM~16370663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 20 2010, 11:04 PM~16360306
> *the indio crusiers is 14 n undergirls its about the kid thanks will keep you
> posted  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by intoxicated c.c._@Jan 21 2010, 11:36 AM~16364330
> *INTOXICATED C.C. WILL SHOW SUPPORT HOMIE COUNT US IN... CALLING ALL THA ALL-STARS COME AND PLAY.... DONT FORGET UR BASEBALL SHOES....BATTERS UP HOMIES HOPE TO SEE ALL CAR CLUB OUT SHOWIN THA SUPPORT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 21 2010, 07:24 PM~16368856
> *no ringers right just club members
> *


What do you mean by that????


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jan 21 2010, 01:09 PM~16364637
> *Royal Fantasies will be down to play. Count us in.
> *


thanks i think you posted your son plays football you no what it takes
to keep them playing will keep you posted


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 21 2010, 07:24 PM~16368856
> *no ringers right just club members
> *


thats rite no ringers each team will have female club members wife girlfriends 
in my case dauhters they all 3 have schwin bikes


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

good responds on the soft ball our team plays this weeked here against brole 
and imperial freindly games the team parents and coaches will have a meeting
and ill keep my fellow lowriders posted puez qvo :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Looking for a chrome hydro motor :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Any shops around here carry these or somebody know where to get them :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 22 2010, 04:36 PM~16378589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


competition tires in indio.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

good luck with those there illegal :wow:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 22 2010, 03:36 PM~16378589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I USED TO ROLL THOSE BACK IN THE DAYS, AND SOMETIMES IT'LL MAKE THE RIMS WIGGLE.....JUST MAKE SURE THEY ARE ALWAYS TIGHT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
RIVI+13=LOWRIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 22 2010, 07:41 PM~16380265
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> RIVI+13=LOWRIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


keep it omar, dont get rid of it


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

My Project slowly but surely..


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Mah Daily Lowrider working on it now

Day 1










Day 2


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 22 2010, 06:41 PM~16380265
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> RIVI+13=LOWRIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


THIS IS ONE BAD ASS RIDE OMAR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Jan 22 2010, 09:15 PM~16381996
> *My Project slowly but surely..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Jan 22 2010, 09:20 PM~16382046
> *Mah Daily Lowrider working on it now
> 
> Day 1
> ...


LOOKING GOOD JAY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal Fantasie in Crenshaw Blv..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34zMr7aeoS8


Hopping Contest in Crenshaw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJKU5owAIJY

Finally the Ghetto Bird came in after 5 hrs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi9ch-kDgmw


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks JOJO :biggrin: wait for day 3 hehe paint...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 22 2010, 03:36 PM~16378589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i heard they were safe?? wiggle??


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

THEY ARE MADE OF ALUMINUM, SO IF NOT FULLY TIGHT OR IF RIM SLIGHTLY BENT, WITH TIME THEY WEAR OUT....THEY ARE OK YOU JUST HAVE TO CONSTENTLY CHECK THEM.


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 23 2008, 11:01 PM~9769190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats firme ingraving homie... :biggrin:


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 21 2010, 09:35 PM~16370663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking nice bro... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jan 21 2010, 11:46 PM~16372496
> *What do you mean by that????
> *


I just if someone show up with Manny Ramirez I know there full of sh#@t .....


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Turtle were you at I'm sick of waiting for you at the shop... I hope you didn't run out gas again ??? Haha


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

whats up wit da car club softball tournament STREET KINGZ CC is ready to play


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey people we are trying to get people to cruise in palm springs we are meeting up at the home depot parking lot every friday let's try palm springs on friday and indio area on saturday???? What do you guys think


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sounds good when do we start


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 23 2010, 11:01 PM~16390992
> *Hey people we are trying to get people to cruise in palm springs we are meeting  up at the home depot parking lot every friday let's try palm springs on friday and indio area on saturday???? What do you guys think
> *


that sounds good...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo valle the Indio Crusiers softball team coaches had our meeting the car club vs. car club fundraiser is on. We are try to get a date for the fields and sunday will probably be the day we will be having it.
we are try to see if u guys can bring your bad lowriders and do peoples choice awards, 
best lowrider, Most members, Best paint etc. Also we will be selling home made burrios. 
Look for flyers, it's a fundraiser so there be a small fee thanks and hope see you there.

Lets see all you ballers out there, having a good time. :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 23 2010, 06:35 PM~16388497
> *whats up wit da car club softball tournament STREET KINGZ CC is ready to play
> *


 its on, we are tryin to schedule a date 4 the fields


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 23 2010, 11:01 PM~16390992
> *Hey people we are trying to get people to cruise in palm springs we are meeting  up at the home depot parking lot every friday let's try palm springs on friday and indio area on saturday???? What do you guys think
> *



FIRME  shine those spokes


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 24 2010, 12:34 AM~16391681
> *its on, we are tryin to schedule a date 4 the fields
> *


keep us posted homie


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 24 2010, 12:36 AM~16391700
> *keep us posted homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 23 2010, 10:01 PM~16390992
> *Hey people we are trying to get people to cruise in palm springs we are meeting  up at the home depot parking lot every friday let's try palm springs on friday and indio area on saturday???? What do you guys think
> *


CAR IS 90% READY.....I LIKE THE SOUNDS OF THAT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 24 2010, 02:36 PM~16395391
> *CAR IS 90% READY.....I LIKE THE SOUNDS OF THAT!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey orlando is ur club gonna join da softball tournament


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 23 2010, 11:48 PM~16391401
> *sounds good when do we start
> *


 we are starting this friday.....we have moved our meeting to fridays to make sure we are out there


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 23 2010, 11:01 PM~16390992
> *Hey people we are trying to get people to cruise in palm springs we are meeting  up at the home depot parking lot every friday let's try palm springs on friday and indio area on saturday???? What do you guys think
> *


witch home depot


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 25 2010, 04:46 PM~16407609
> *witch home depot
> *



Palm Springs

Ramon and Gene Autry


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jan 25 2010, 05:02 PM~16407794
> *Palm Springs
> 
> Ramon and Gene Autry
> *


ok koo


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo any body got a hook on trophys need number we trying to get nice size 
for first place


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 23 2010, 11:31 PM~16391664
> *puez qvo valle the Indio Crusiers softball team coaches had our meeting the car club vs. car club fundraiser is on. We are try to get a date for the fields and sunday will probably be the day we will be having it.
> we are try to see if u guys can bring your bad lowriders and do peoples choice awards,
> best lowrider, Most members, Best paint etc. Also we will be selling home made burrios.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 25 2010, 06:31 PM~16408914
> *puez qvo  any body got a hook on trophys  need number  we trying to get nice size
> for first place
> *


 desert promotional in palm springs on vista chino and gene autry has good prices and they are fast I don't have the number by 411 that name


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 25 2010, 06:31 PM~16408914
> *puez qvo  any body got a hook on trophys  need number  we trying to get nice size
> for first place
> *


try PJ's desert trophys in indio 347 7412


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 25 2010, 09:35 PM~16411442
> *desert promotional in palm springs on vista chino and gene autry has good prices and they are fast I don't have the number by 411 that name
> *


gracias


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 25 2010, 09:49 PM~16411681
> *try PJ's desert trophys in indio 347 7412
> *


gracias


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 26 2010, 10:26 PM~16424496
> *
> *


 hey orlando slow down on the list if cars..... you still need a bucket list when you get older


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 26 2010, 09:26 PM~16424496
> *
> *


ORLANDO....I'LL TRY TO COME BY YOUR SHOP THIS WEEKEND BRO.


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GO AWAY HOMIE NO ONE LIKES YOR ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 27 2010, 06:15 PM~16432825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know that this posts is not to me right?? That joke I made to Orlando was not to talk shit but to give him props and to say save a of the projects he still young.... I know how it is to build car after car and get tired of doing it. But anyways just seeing if that was to me or not?


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

no its for me.


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 27 2010, 05:15 PM~16432825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha look everybody.. fat ass has jokes,lardass! :rofl:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Jan 27 2010, 09:54 PM~16435703
> *no its for me.
> *


all ok I thought I was misunderstood it cool. what's the beef with you guys..... Mann that stuff gotta stop you guys are to involved in the scene to much to have a beef going on handle on the switch and let the cars do the talking....


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 27 2010, 09:07 PM~16435875
> *all ok I thought I was misunderstood it cool. what's  the beef with you guys..... Mann that stuff gotta stop you guys are to involved  in the scene to much to have a beef going on handle on the switch and let the cars do the talking....
> *


tell me about it haha :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FOR SALE 1985 MONTE CARLO CUSTOM PAINT & CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY ON 13 INCH SPOKES READY TO CRUISE THE STREETS WITH A/C & CURRENT TAGS .ANY ONE INTERESTED HIT ME UP.WILL BE READY IN TWO WEEKS.


























FOR SALE ......................................


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

damm your doing lowriders like crazy. more pics :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Jan 27 2010, 11:19 PM~16437215
> *damm your doing lowriders like crazy. more pics :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Day 3 Paint Day











Day 4 90% done next day Chrome moldings


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

nice, is that color sanded and buffed?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 27 2010, 09:24 PM~16435293
> *I know that this posts is not to me right?? That joke I made to Orlando was not to talk shit but to give him props and to say save a of the projects he still young.... I know how it is to build car after car and get tired of doing it. But anyways just seeing if that was to me or not?
> *


no rick it aint for u its for this other fool on here


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 27 2010, 10:07 PM~16435875
> *all ok I thought I was misunderstood it cool. what's  the beef with you guys..... Mann that stuff gotta stop you guys are to involved  in the scene to much to have a beef going on handle on the switch and let the cars do the talking....
> *


thats the problem, they talk alot of sh*t but they aint got no cars to back it up and da problem is between me and there president but he dont wanna go toe to toe wit me so he involes his car club


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

israel, daniel and i started my new project


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

where did you find that car...in a lake :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Jan 28 2010, 02:11 PM~16442480
> *Day 3 Paint Day
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good jay!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Jan 28 2010, 05:31 PM~16443929
> *where did you find that car...in a lake  :biggrin:
> *


KICK ROCK HOMIE LET IT GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Jan 28 2010, 05:31 PM~16443929
> *where did you find that car...in a lake  :biggrin:
> *


I would let that go if I was you guy klassick you are to young of a club to have this beef... Street kings have a lot of friends out here from city to city in the valle they been putting it down in the desert and been gaining a lot of respect.... Not to say you guys can do the same but let the crap talking on this forum stop handle you business with the cars.....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 29 2010, 12:28 AM~16448521
> *I would let that go if I was you guy klassick you are to young of a club to have this beef... Street kings have a lot of friends out here from city to city in the valle they been putting it down in the desert and been gaining a lot of respect.... Not to say you guys can do the same but let the crap talking on this forum stop handle you business with the cars.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 28 2010, 04:27 PM~16443898
> *israel, daniel and i started my new project
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good my brotha...looking good!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

me and phillip will handle david later......alright ill let the cars talk :biggrin: :biggrin: so what going down in the valle! :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Jan 29 2010, 12:14 PM~16451873
> *me and phillip will handle david later......alright ill let the cars talk :biggrin: :biggrin: so what going down in the valle!  :thumbsup: we are cruising in palm springs tonite at 8:30 at the home depot on Ramon rd and Gene autry
> *


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't forget tonite cruising in palm springs


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Home depot in palm springs at Ramon and Gene autry 8:30


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

ill try to make it :biggrin:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Jan 28 2010, 03:37 PM~16442711
> *nice, is that color sanded and buffed?
> *



not yet :uh:


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

first time pinstriping, what do u guys think?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 28 2010, 04:27 PM~16443898
> *israel, daniel and i started my new project
> 
> 
> ...


pirata what motor u puting in there i know some one who has 235 inline :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Jan 29 2010, 03:28 PM~16454116
> *first time pinstriping, what do u guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


do u got right brushes n paint ?? :uh:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 29 2010, 12:57 PM~16452692
> *Home depot in palm springs at Ramon and Gene autry 8:30
> *


someone take pics 
nite cruising :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 29 2010, 12:57 PM~16452692
> *Home depot in palm springs at Ramon and Gene autry 8:30
> *


meet up at 8:30 or start cruising at 8:30 ??


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

I belive meet up


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 29 2010, 04:29 PM~16454127
> *pirata what motor u puting in there i know some one who has 235 inline  :biggrin:
> *


we r goin to rebuild da same one it has


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 29 2010, 09:42 AM~16450529
> *Looking good my brotha...looking good!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gracias homie


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Jan 29 2010, 12:14 PM~16451873
> *me and phillip will handle david later......alright ill let the cars talk :biggrin: :biggrin: so what going down in the valle!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

maniacos will be there :biggrin:


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 29 2010, 03:54 PM~16454367
> *do u got right brushes n paint ?? :uh:
> *


yeah its a 0 fine brush and 1 shot black and red
its hard with that small brush :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Its going down out here in palmas Royal Fantasies , Desert Boys , Valle Style ,, manicos out here Repping hard ...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 29 2010, 10:05 PM~16457788
> *Its going down out here in palmas Royal Fantasies , Desert Boys , Valle Style ,, manicos out here Repping hard ...
> *



PICS ????


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

I didn't have my camera onebadpinoy has pics post them up


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Let's do it again next friday?????


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

what mag is that?


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 29 2010, 03:54 PM~16454367
> *do u got right brushes n paint ?? :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Jan 29 2010, 05:02 PM~16454943
> *yeah its a 0 fine brush and 1 shot black and red
> its hard with that small brush :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEED SOME BETTER BRUSHES HOMEY THOSE DONT HOLD PAINT THAT WELL...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 30 2010, 12:55 AM~16458600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have this lowrider magazine where the real lowriders are repin the valle!!!


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

this is my last one


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

also im selling my 3/8 hoses and cylinders PM me if you need them  
8" cylinder
3/8 hoses 1-10'-1-15'


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FCK PALM DESERT P.D.  
IT'S NOT A CRIME TO HAVE A BIG COCK! CHECK HIS HAND!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MAS PUTO P.D.P.D.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE 2 REASONS STREET KINGZ DIDN'T GO CRUSING LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























:wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :x: :x: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2010, 01:40 PM~16461694
> *I have this lowrider magazine where the real lowriders are repin the valle!!!
> *


If that ain't a real lowrider I don't know what is. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIGHT CLICK SAVE RAZA THAY WONT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

hell yahhhhhhh........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Looking for batteries for my set up used is ok also need atleast 2


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

do it again on friday ill take more pics it was good lots of peeps brought their rides... took one short video


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Jan 31 2010, 01:20 AM~16466022
> *Looking for batteries for my  set up used is ok also need atleast 2
> *


HIT UP INDIO 123 HE WILL GET THEM FOR YOU.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WHOS GOING TO THE BAJITOS DEL VALLE PICNIC TODAY IN INDIO.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 27 2010, 10:40 PM~16436237
> *FOR SALE 1985 MONTE CARLO CUSTOM PAINT & CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY ON 13 INCH SPOKES READY TO CRUISE THE STREETS WITH A/C & CURRENT TAGS .ANY ONE INTERESTED HIT ME UP.WILL BE READY IN TWO WEEKS.
> 
> 
> ...


COMING OUT SOON ,NEXT WEEK PICS.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 31 2010, 03:03 PM~16469469
> *WHOS GOING TO THE BAJITOS DEL VALLE PICNIC TODAY IN INDIO.
> *


wedidnt know bajitos had a picnic today,we would of gone to that one instead of da one in la quinta


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 31 2010, 06:37 PM~16471029
> *wedidnt know bajitos had a picnic today,we would of gone to that one instead of da one in la quinta
> *


street kings rep hard at la quinta today so did vejitos cc..... Let's make a big thing to hit the Dr George Show in two weeks and show them how lowriders do in the valle


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 31 2010, 07:42 PM~16471585
> *street kings rep hard at la quinta today so did vejitos cc..... Let's make a big thing to hit the Dr George Show in two weeks and show them how lowriders do in the valle
> *


WE ARE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LET'S MEET SOMEWHERE AND ALL SHOW UP JUNTOS. CALLING ALL VALLE COCHELA AND VALLE IMPERIAL CAR CLUBS !!!!!
LET SHOW THEM WHAT'S UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Royal Fantasies will be there we are trying to take 6 cars.... We are down to meet let us know


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WE'LL TAKE ABOUT 10 RIDES LET'S DO THIS V/C !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WORKIN ON THE RIVI BEFORE THE LA QINTA SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 31 2010, 07:42 PM~16471585
> *street kings rep hard at la quinta today so did vejitos cc..... Let's make a big thing to hit the Dr George Show in two weeks and show them how lowriders do in the valle
> *


i agree on his, STREET KINGZ CC well b there who else is goin


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TRYING TO FINISH THE RIDE FOR DR. GEORGE SHOW...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 31 2010, 11:38 PM~16474280
> *TRYING TO FINISH THE RIDE FOR DR. GEORGE SHOW...
> *


u can do it abel


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

I WILL BE WORKING ON IT EVERY CHANCE I GET... :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo valle had not been on for a couple day been buzy with soccer finals 
we got a date for soft ball game hope every body still down will post flyer thi week


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 31 2010, 07:42 PM~16471585
> *street kings rep hard at la quinta today so did vejitos cc..... Let's make a big thing to hit the Dr George Show in two weeks and show them how lowriders do in the valle
> *


im trying to make it all this car show new members in midlle of projects some old members dont realize thers crusing get togethers post up were your meeting new illusions is down


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 31 2010, 09:06 PM~16472526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


firme rivera omar thats akeeper


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jan 29 2010, 11:05 PM~16457788
> *Its going down out here in palmas Royal Fantasies , Desert Boys , Valle Style ,, manicos out here Repping hard ...
> *


lets keep it up could not make it myself my members need this modivation one of the members said he seen a couple cars in indio saturday nite the crusing is just at home depo or did you cruise down palm cayon on fryday


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2010, 06:46 PM~16463117
> *THE 2 REASONS STREET KINGZ DIDN'T GO CRUSING LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Where are the rest of the pictures??? Post them Up I really doubt the MODS come in here. Or PM them to me. :biggrin:


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

x2 :boink: :boink:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

We cruise home depot and jack n the box parking lot and to see clubs come and support is something that we need New Illusion you guy are always welcomed


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Feb 1 2010, 11:51 AM~16477368
> *Where are the rest of the pictures??? Post them Up I really doubt the MODS come in here. Or PM them to me. :biggrin:
> *


 come on Turtle don't you have any shame....think of the club you sick bastard ........get the DVD you know they taped it


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 1 2010, 04:35 PM~16479635
> *We cruise home depot and jack n the box parking lot and to see clubs come and support is something that we need New Illusion you guy are always welcomed
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 1 2010, 06:27 PM~16480998
> *come on Turtle don't you have any shame....think of the club you sick bastard ........get the DVD you know they taped it
> *


After david's wedding so the wifey don't tell us off at church!
A lil dark but I got some good shot's.....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 2 2010, 03:37 PM~16490845
> *After david's wedding so the wifey don't tell us off at church!
> A lil dark but I got some good shot's.....
> *


she seen them already omar so its koo


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 2 2010, 04:44 PM~16491486
> *she seen them already omar so its koo
> *



See it's all good, post them up :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Who is going out friday again in palm springs ??????


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 2 2010, 10:54 PM~16495944
> *Who is going out friday again in palm springs ??????
> *


wish we could make it homie but we r gonna b gettin ready for my wedding on sat, we'll b there next sat for sure


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 2 2010, 10:03 PM~16496066
> *wish we could make it homie but we r gonna b gettin ready for my wedding on sat, we'll b there next sat for sure
> *


ORALE..........CONGRATS DAVID!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 2 2010, 10:54 PM~16495944
> *Who is going out friday again in palm springs ??????
> *



What time r u guys cruiseing bro?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

how much is it for the la quinta show?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Anybody have any hydraulic parts they want to get rid of?


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 3 2010, 11:49 AM~16500192
> *Anybody have any hydraulic parts they want to get rid of?
> *


i have stuff to sell?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 3 2010, 03:30 PM~16501465
> *i have stuff to sell?
> *



What do u got homie pm me let me know what u got and how much


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 2 2010, 11:29 PM~16496346
> *ORALE..........CONGRATS DAVID!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias jojo


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

claudio was up wit da softball tournament STREET KINGZ is ready to play ball


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 3 2010, 11:49 AM~16500192
> *Anybody have any hydraulic parts they want to get rid of?
> *


WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR BRO?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Everything but the last time I tried to get shit from u u didn't want to sell me shit abel idk y lol


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 3 2010, 05:13 PM~16502626
> *claudio was up wit da softball tournament STREET KINGZ is ready to play ball
> *


puez qvo david congradulatoin on marriage or good luck lol its on the date is the sat 
march 13 sat big soft ball city cruise consafos desert dreams all waiting all said they
down to play the flyer i shoud tommmorow or fry day


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo valle indio cruisers softballteam car club vs carclub fundraiser is on march 13 sat double elimination playing with big soft ball also show n shine car display so bring those bad lowriders will be giving peoples choice trophys will post flyer 
hope to see lowrider clubs getting together for a good time thank you for the suport


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2010, 11:34 PM~16507589
> *puez qvo valle indio cruisers softballteam  car club vs carclub fundraiser is on march 13 sat  double elimination playing with big soft ball also show n shine car display so bring those bad lowriders will be giving peoples choice trophys  will post flyer
> hope to see lowrider clubs getting together for a good time thank you for the suport
> *


 where is the location of the game going to be at


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2010, 11:25 PM~16507506
> *puez qvo david congradulatoin on marriage or good luck lol its on the date is the sat
> march 13 sat big soft ball  city cruise consafos desert dreams all waiting all said they
> down to play the flyer i shoud tommmorow or fry day
> *


gracias claudio, STREET KINGZ CC is ready


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 3 2010, 10:07 PM~16507329
> *Everything but the last time I tried to get shit from u u didn't want to sell me shit abel idk y lol
> *


COME ON ORLANDO...LAST THING I DID FOR YOU WERE THE A-ARMS THAT ARE ALL ENGRAVED AND CHROMED NOW.. ASK AROUND THE VALLEY BRO THEY WILL TELL YOU HOW I HOOK THEM UP.. GET AT ME IF YOU NEED PARTS 760-449-6451 YOU EVEN KNOW WHERE I LIVE DOGG :biggrin: ...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

This isn't orlando its simon ur worse nightmare lol


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

YOU AND TRINI USED TO GET PARTS OFF OF ME SO THE LAST THAT I CAN REMEMBER YOU DID BUY SHIT FROM ME DOGG..AS FOR THE NIGHTMARE PART THAT SHITS FUNNY DOGG :biggrin: ...


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol yea but then after I brought the monte out u went dry for some reason but its koo I don't hate so whens the monte coming out?


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DONT HAVE MONEY... THE MONTE WILL BE OUT THIS MONTH..IF YOU NEED PARTS JUST GET AT ME...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ABEL...DO YOU HAVE ANY OF THESE DUMPS???


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 4 2010, 09:23 PM~16516758
> *THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DONT HAVE MONEY... THE MONTE WILL BE OUT THIS MONTH..IF YOU NEED PARTS JUST GET AT ME...
> *




orale I know what u mean alright gracias


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 4 2010, 08:27 PM~16516828
> *ABEL...DO YOU HAVE ANY OF THESE DUMPS???
> 
> 
> ...


Old Skool right there :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 4 2010, 08:27 PM~16516828
> *ABEL...DO YOU HAVE ANY OF THESE DUMPS???
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW I HAVE THE REG DELTA'S BUT I WILL CHECK HOMEY AND GET BACK AT YOU BY TOMMORROW..


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 4 2010, 11:10 PM~16518843
> *I KNOW I HAVE THE REG DELTA'S BUT I WILL CHECK HOMEY AND GET BACK AT YOU BY TOMMORROW..
> *


Thanks bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Who's coimg out to cruise Palm Springs tonight?


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

I will be out there !!!! I heard turtle was buying tacos tonite !!!???


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm commin tonite got mah ride alrdy


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 5 2010, 04:07 PM~16524418
> *I will be out there !!!! I heard turtle was buying tacos tonite !!!???
> *


Hell yeah, I'm 2 for $.99. better get there early if you want some. :biggrin:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

what time you guys heading out there turtle


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Feb 5 2010, 05:05 PM~16525061
> *what time you guys heading out there turtle
> *



About 8:30 or so. 

You coming out tonight?


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

maybe ill cruise by


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry couldn't make it guys ! But heard that its starting to get live out there


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 4 2010, 12:21 AM~16507921
> *where is the location of the game going to be at
> *


its at davis fields crusing is getting good thats great could make it again thiers next week


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 5 2010, 11:54 AM~16522719
> *Thanks bro!!! :biggrin:
> *


I DONT HAVE THEM ... I WILL SEE IF I CAN FIND YOU SOME BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 6 2010, 12:19 AM~16529178
> *its at davis fields  crusing is getting good thats great could make it again thiers next week
> *


any side bets going on ??? LOL


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WELL HE DID IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BUT ALMOST DID'NT MAKE IT CHECK OUT THE LOOSE ADAPTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















:cheesy:  







:0 :0 :0 








































IT ON PARTY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK SK


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I WILL POST PICS WHEN I GET BACK FROM THE STREET KINGZ PACHANGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CHOWWWWW CHIKI-BOW-CHIKI-BOW-WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

:biggrin: ha my old car was there haha..looking good albert: :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 27 2010, 10:40 PM~16436237
> *FOR SALE 1985 MONTE CARLO CUSTOM PAINT & CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY ON 13 INCH SPOKES READY TO CRUISE THE STREETS WITH A/C & CURRENT TAGS .ANY ONE INTERESTED HIT ME UP.WILL BE READY IN TWO WEEKS.
> 
> 
> ...


THE MONTE CARLO IS READY ,POST PICS TOMMOROW,READY FOR THE SEBASTIN CAR SHOW.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 2 2010, 11:03 PM~16496066
> *wish we could make it homie but we r gonna b gettin ready for my wedding on sat, we'll b there next sat for sure
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats David from everyone in Royal Fantasies CC.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 6 2010, 07:15 PM~16534689
> *:biggrin: ha my old car was there haha..looking good albert: :roflmao:
> *


Street Kingz now BITCH


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

:uh: oh well new project :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 6 2010, 10:04 PM~16536132
> *:uh: oh well new project :biggrin:
> *


 which car was your old one ???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 6 2010, 10:38 PM~16536502
> *which car was your old one ???
> *


A Honda he can't aford to fix we got for 2k and got it tuning for $100.00
this vato is lame home look at his profile
I love problems this vato is done!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 6 2010, 10:04 PM~16536132
> *:uh: oh well new project :biggrin:
> *


FUCK U Lil BITCH you're club don't even clams you're ass!!


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

I dont need a club to clown your ass :biggrin: 
dont tripp :biggrin:


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

stop puting shit on the page and just pm me so u can save your self the embarrassment  :thumbsdown:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 6 2010, 11:02 PM~16536730
> *I dont need a club to clown your ass :biggrin:
> dont tripp :biggrin:
> *


Bring it to Dr Gorge show and will see how much of a true lowrider you are you didn't even make to the La Quinta show and it was a block from you're house and we will sqush it in front of every lowrider that reps the valle. Cool or you still want beef what does everyone think.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 6 2010, 11:11 PM~16536795
> *stop puting shit on the page and just pm me so u can save your self the embarrassment   :thumbsdown:
> *


You don't have a answer we will be there I'll even pay you're way in homie just to see how down you are!!!!!!!!!
True lowriders talk with there cars what up show everyone in the valle you can back you're shot!!!


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

That sounds fair to me .... What does everyone think????


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 6 2010, 10:11 PM~16536801
> *Bring it to Dr Gorge show and will see how much of a true lowrider you are you didn't even make to the La Quinta show and it was a block from you're house and we will sqush it in front of every lowrider that reps the valle. Cool or you still want beef  what does everyone think.
> *


well thats a problem becouse i haven't started on it! the frame is coming off in march so thats impossible :scrutinize:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 7 2010, 12:09 AM~16537315
> *well thats a problem becouse i haven't started on it! the frame is coming off in march so thats impossible :scrutinize:
> *


Car Shows next weekend no excuses homie walk the walk or stop writing .
i'll pay you're way in i'll even tow it for you!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

crusing to the wedding!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DAVID #1 MANDILON ALREADY STARTED ON THE BROWNIE POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Damn u vatos sound like u guys have some heavy shit going on so what is it a club vs club beef or u guys just makeing it into that? U guys should nose up or squash that already.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

That's how real riders solve their beef!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

It takes a man to come out and play, we go to every event in the valle this foo drives to the corner and back never seen him at any shows!!!!!!!!!!
TALK SHIT GET HIT!!!!!!!!!!!!  
fuck that fool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

House call!?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Black history parade is coming up that's a perfect time for a hop


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2010, 02:15 AM~16537829
> *House call!?
> *


Fool will get scared and call 5.0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

David get you're ass back in bed foo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
make some lilSTREET KINGZ AND QUEENZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 7 2010, 01:12 AM~16537818
> *It takes a man to come out and play, we go to every event in the valle this foo drives to the corner and back never seen him at any shows!!!!!!!!!!
> TALK SHIT GET HIT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> fuck that fool!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


a fool shut up seriously, u Dont even have anything! 
im done talking to your ass fool, 2 months dont trip. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Jan 29 2010, 11:14 AM~16451873
> *me and phillip will handle david later......alright ill let the cars talk :biggrin: :biggrin: so what going down in the valle!  :thumbsup:
> *


I rather see putazos. i see car building everyday at orlandos shop :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 7 2010, 03:48 PM~16541287
> *I rather see putazos. i see car building everyday at orlandos shop  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Yea talk is cheap is u vatos got pedo that bad throw on the wantes and handle it instead of cyber banging on eachother


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> a fool shut up seriously, u Dont even have anything!
> im done talking to your ass fool, 2 months dont trip. :biggrin:
> [/quo
> FUCK THAT IM NOCKING ON YOU'RE DOOR LIL (BITCH)


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2010, 03:54 PM~16541332
> *Yea talk is cheap is u vatos got pedo that bad throw on the wantes and handle it instead of cyber banging on eachother
> *


I DONT TALK ILL BEAT HIS ASS AND TAKE A PIC AND ILL POST THAT SHIT RIGHT HERE SO YOU KNOW I AINT FUCKING AROUND FUCK HIM HIS NEW CLUB AND ALL HIS HOMIES !!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2010, 01:59 AM~16537778
> *Damn u vatos sound like u guys have some heavy shit going on so what is it a club vs club beef or u guys just makeing it into that? U guys should nose up or squash that already.
> *


no it was never club v club it was president v president but we squashed that beef already and klassicks president said that this fool on here claiming to b in there club aint in it anymore, hes been out of da club for awhile, and i told klassicks president that this fool is makin his club look bad


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 7 2010, 02:51 PM~16540929
> *a fool shut up seriously, u Dont even have anything!
> im done talking to your ass fool, 2 months dont trip. :biggrin:
> *


it took u a year for the honda and it looked like shit


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 6 2010, 09:27 PM~16535781
> *Congrats David from everyone in Royal Fantasies CC.....
> *


gracias Royal Fantasies CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 6 2010, 11:29 PM~16536975
> *That sounds fair to me .... What does everyone think????
> *


I AGREE 100%


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

a man number is 951 312 0844 :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> a man number is 951 312 0844 :biggrin:
> [/


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 7 2010, 06:02 PM~16542007
> *a man number is 951 312 0844 :biggrin:
> *


 this shit is getting out of hand... Don't bring this shit to the show next weekend and fuck it up for everyone or there will be more than you guys involved in this


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 7 2010, 06:13 PM~16542048
> *this shit is getting out of hand... Don't bring this shit to the show next weekend and fuck it up for everyone or there will be more than you guys involved in this
> *


this fool a lil bitch and all you guy know it give this lil bitch the boot!!!!!! he dont belong on this page!


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

i dont wont no more beef from street kingz or olmar thats it.


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

its a smatch topic :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 7 2010, 06:51 PM~16542301
> *i dont wont no more beef from street kingz or olmar thats it.
> *



What u say about that omar trece? Squashed?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 7 2010, 06:51 PM~16542301
> *i dont wont no more beef from street kingz or olmar thats it.
> *


this shit ends here, roach stop talkin shit and omar wont be lookin for u, no one is goin to ruin next weekends show they r finally doin a lowrider trophy, we been requesting for this oppertunaty for a long time and they finally gave it to us, me and phil squashed the beef already, so dont try to bring it back up roach


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2010, 07:09 PM~16542431
> *What u say about that omar trece? Squashed?
> *


ONE PHONE CALL THAT'S ALL IT TOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SE ACAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ESTE PEDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 7 2010, 07:19 PM~16542514
> *ONE PHONE CALL THAT'S ALL IT TOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbs up


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 7 2010, 07:21 PM~16542525
> *SE ACAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ESTE PEDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

i thought u were out of town on ur honeymoon david......??????


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Feb 7 2010, 07:28 PM~16542568
> *i thought u were out of town on ur honeymoon david......??????
> *


no we decided to wait till her bday on da 21st of this month


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 7 2010, 07:29 PM~16542580
> *no we decided to wait till her bday on da 21st of this month
> *


cool.... :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Feb 7 2010, 07:32 PM~16542625
> *cool.... :biggrin:
> *


and we had to pay some bills and my tags for da cutless


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations david and goodluck lol jk


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2010, 07:44 PM~16542715
> *Congratulations david and goodluck lol jk
> *


thanks homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 7 2010, 07:39 PM~16542671
> *and we had to pay some bills and my tags for da cutless
> *


IM TELLING YOU'RE SUEGRO FOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 7 2010, 07:50 PM~16542768
> *IM TELLING YOU'RE SUEGRO FOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


he's da one that told me to pay my tags for the cutless


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about the coachella valley is in a league of there own..when we can come together and stop shit before it gets out of hand thank you street kings for stepping up and protecting what we are trying to build out here again. A lot of kids look up to you guys... Spot light is always on you out in Indio remember people only remember the bad shit...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 7 2010, 08:48 PM~16543579
> *That's what I'm talking about the coachella valley is in a league of there own..when we can come together and stop shit before it gets out of hand thank you street kings for stepping up and protecting what we are trying to build out here again. A lot of kids look up to you guys... Spot light is always on you out in Indio remember people only remember the bad shit...
> *


your rite homie :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo valle all you peloters ready to play in the fundraiser. indio cruisers will appriciate the help also its another way to show that lowrider car clubs are the
best car people, thanks 1st place 25" trophy


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 7 2010, 07:39 PM~16542671
> *and we had to pay some bills and my tags for da cutless
> *


congradulations again its great when the other have likes the lifestyle, igot a fulton visor for xmas and i hope she helps me pay my bills batterys for da hydros on the ese 10


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 7 2010, 05:51 PM~16542301
> *i dont wont no more beef from street kingz or olmar thats it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 7 2010, 05:13 PM~16542048
> *this shit is getting out of hand... Don't bring this shit to the show next weekend and fuck it up for everyone or there will be more than you guys involved in this
> *


VERY WELL SAID RICK....WE DON'T NEED THIS GOING ON , WE ARE ALL TOGETHER DON'T MATTER WHAT CLUB YOU FROM, WE ALL NEED TO BACK EACH OTHER UP!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 7 2010, 10:16 PM~16544661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Royal Fantasies is there we will get the money to you ASAP or do you need it day of ???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 7 2010, 06:11 PM~16542449
> *this shit ends here, roach stop talkin shit and omar wont be lookin for u, no one is goin to ruin next weekends show they r finally doin a lowrider trophy, we been requesting for this oppertunaty for a long time and they finally gave it to us, me and phil squashed the beef already, so dont try to bring it back up roach
> *


HEY CARNAL........I WISH YOU THE BEST AND HOPE YOU FIND HAPPYNESS IN YOUR MARRIAGE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey who is ccoming to the Black history Parade on the 27 of this month the lowriders are going to go to Ruth Hardy Park in palm springs ?????


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 7 2010, 10:16 PM~16544661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STREET KINGZ CC is there claudio


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 7 2010, 10:23 PM~16544746
> *congradulations again  its great when the other have likes the lifestyle, igot a fulton visor for xmas  and i hope she helps me pay my bills batterys for da hydros on the ese 10
> *


gracias claudio, shes gonna help me finish my bomb


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 7 2010, 11:46 PM~16545715
> *HEY CARNAL........I WISH YOU THE BEST AND HOPE YOU FIND HAPPYNESS IN YOUR MARRIAGE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gracias jojo


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 7 2010, 11:52 PM~16545804
> *Hey who is ccoming to the Black history Parade on the 27 of this month the lowriders are going to go to Ruth Hardy Park in palm springs ?????
> *


STREET KINGZ CC is planning on going


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC is ready for da softball tournament, we r tryin to get 2 teams together


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'M READY FOR THE TOURNAMENT....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 8 2010, 04:44 PM~16551702
> *STREET KINGZ CC  is ready for da softball tournament, we r tryin to get 2 teams together
> *


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 8 2010, 08:48 PM~16554156
> *I'M READY FOR THE TOURNAMENT....
> *


  you primo from la gente says thier playing says his giving the money
call me at the number and will meet up thanks


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 7 2010, 11:37 PM~16545590
> *Royal Fantasies is there we will get the money to you ASAP or do you need it day of ???
> *


im working in PS tomarrow will call to meet


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 8 2010, 10:16 PM~16556007
> *  you primo from la gente says thier playing  says his giving the money
> call me at the number and will meet up thanks
> *


cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo valle call me if you guys pay all ready i dont have the tickets for the lunch meal .I will pick up tomarow


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

the teams can be coed some club wifes girlfriends daugthers play beter than some of us .NEW ILLUSIONS will have three girls club members with og schwin bikes


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 8 2010, 11:48 PM~16556367
> *the teams can be coed some club wifes girlfriends daugthers play beter than some of us .NEW ILLUSIONS will have three girls club members with og schwin bikes
> *


any other clubs no about this besides the ones on here


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Ill let the LATINO CLASSIC know what's up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 9 2010, 09:30 AM~16559225
> *any other clubs no about this besides the ones on here
> *


viejitos cab drifters city cruiser bajitos will try to tell this weekend rick was busy at work
did work on ps side of valley will see you fryday club member is taking his ride just did 
some work on his car wants to cruise can collect money will have meal tickets then


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 9 2010, 11:34 PM~16568972
> *viejitos cab drifters city cruiser bajitos will try to tell this weekend rick was busy at work
> did work on ps side of valley will see you fryday club member is taking his ride just did
> some work on his car wants to cruise can collect money will have meal tickets then
> *


no problem I was super busy yesterday too I will see friday night


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 7 2010, 07:45 PM~16542726
> *thanks homie
> *


hey carnal Congrats...
Wish the best homie...
take care


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jreycadi81_@Feb 10 2010, 11:03 AM~16571876
> *hey carnal Congrats...
> Wish the best homie...
> take care
> *


hey is Valle Style go to the show this weekend???


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 10 2010, 02:45 PM~16573118
> *hey is Valle Style go to the show this weekend???
> *


SHOW WERE HIT ME UP ANDY 323 377 5422


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I 10 TO WASHINGTON WE WILL TRY TO MEET AT THE SOUTH WEST CHURCH ON WASHINGTON AND FRED WARING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LET TRY TO MEET AT THE CHURCH BY 7 AM EVRYONE COOL WITH THAT 
THE CHURCH IS ON WASHINGTON AND FRED WARING EAST OF THE SHOW 
A BLOCK AWAY. SOUTH WEST CHURCH!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
LETS ALL SHOW UP JUNTOS AND SHOW SOME LO-LO LOVE TO THE GUEROS!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 8 2010, 11:48 PM~16556367
> *the teams can be coed some club wifes girlfriends daugthers play beter than some of us .NEW ILLUSIONS will have three girls club members with og schwin bikes
> *


BRING ALL THE PAPER WORK TO THE INDIAN WELLS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Q-VO COACHELLA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LET DO THIS EVERYONE DOWN WE CAN TAKE UP A CORNER OF THE SHOW!!


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

CRUISEING THIS WEEKEND AT HOME DEPOT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jreycadi81_@Feb 10 2010, 11:03 AM~16571876
> *hey carnal Congrats...
> Wish the best homie...
> take care
> *


gracias homie


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Feb 10 2010, 05:15 PM~16575191
> *CRUISEING THIS WEEKEND AT HOME DEPOT
> *


hell we have to keep it going 9:00 the same spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 10 2010, 08:55 PM~16577801
> *hell we have to keep it going 9:00 the same spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


r we all meeting up at da church be for the show this sat


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

what up V.C.


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

im down to cruise this weekend all day all night.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHAT'S THE WORD VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 11 2010, 06:48 PM~16587048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its on people we are going to meet up between 7am and 7:30 at the big church by the staduim Royal Fantasies confrims


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Cool who else is coming to meet with 
us Lets try to carravan in the show


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 11 2010, 08:37 PM~16588233
> *Cool who else is coming to meet with
> us  Lets try to carravan in the show
> *


i think Valle Style will crusie out with us and i will talk to Desert Boys also


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 11 2010, 09:57 PM~16589156
> *i think Valle Style will crusie out with us and i will talk to Desert Boys also
> *


firme see u guys 2morrow at ur cruise


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 12 2010, 12:21 AM~16590495
> *firme see u guys 2morrow at ur cruise
> *


hell ya see you there


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

last nights kick back


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

todays Dr. george car show
ROLLERZ ONLY CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

LATINO CLASSICS CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

VEIJITOS CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

my bad i meant STRET KINGZ CC 
THIS IS CITY CRUISERS CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

ROYAL FANTASIES CC


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Congrats man!


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

lots of fun today kicking with street kings...... good job david on the win


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Feb 13 2010, 09:06 PM~16605523
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Congrats man!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 13 2010, 10:54 PM~16606391
> *lots of fun today kicking with street kings...... good job david on the win
> *


gracias rick we had fun kickin it wit everyone there


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> ROYAL FANTASIES CC


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FOR SALE ....................................




































































































CALL ME IF INTERESTED 760-601-4447 ORLANDO SORRY NO TRADES.


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

I love your work :thumbsup:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Is there any other shows coming up in March in the valley?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT TIME FRIDAY AND SATURDAY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 14 2010, 11:57 PM~16615552
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT TIME FRIDAY AND SATURDAY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea we did u messed out jojo


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Feb 14 2010, 11:52 PM~16615501
> *Is there any other shows coming up in March in the valley?
> *


theres a car cub vs car club tournament and car show on march 13


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 14 2010, 10:59 PM~16615562
> *hell yea we did u messed out jojo
> *


YEA......I HAD A BUSY WEEKEND, BUT SOON BRO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE, BUT THIS TIME ON THE WIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 15 2010, 12:13 AM~16615679
> *YEA......I HAD A BUSY WEEKEND, BUT SOON BRO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE, BUT THIS TIME ON THE WIN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias homie


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 14 2010, 09:37 PM~16613892
> *FOR SALE ....................................
> 
> 
> ...


Dang that's a clean ride. G/L on the sale


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> > ROYAL FANTASIES CC
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 14 2010, 11:00 PM~16615579
> *theres a car cub vs car club tournament and car show on march 13
> *


where is that going to be? and what time?


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Feb 15 2010, 12:22 PM~16618590
> *where is that going to be? and what time?
> *


black history parade on the 27 of this month in palm springs


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Feb 15 2010, 12:22 PM~16618590
> *where is that going to be? and what time?
> *


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Roll Call for the Black History Parade in Palm Springs ????? Post them up


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wat up valle ajeep club wants in the softball game and blvd nights cc says they will try to get a team what you say valle let them play


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

the indio cruisers have practice will be at fields from 6pm to 9pm if any body wants to register for the tournament


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 15 2010, 09:05 PM~16623073
> *Roll Call for the Black History Parade in Palm Springs ????? Post them up
> *


STREET KINGZ CC will b there


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 15 2010, 11:35 PM~16625388
> *wat up valle ajeep club wants in the softball game and blvd nights cc says they will try to get a team what you say valle let them play
> *


yes sir let them play


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 16 2010, 12:18 AM~16625860
> *yes sir let them play
> *


WE need the Dudes


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 15 2010, 10:35 PM~16625388
> *wat up valle ajeep club wants in the softball game and blvd nights cc says they will try to get a team what you say valle let them play
> *


I TOLD THE BLVD KNIGHTS DUDE ABOUT THE TOURNAMENT BRO SO I HOPE THEY CAN GET A TEAM GOING AND PLAY..AS FOR THE JEEP GUYS IT SAYS "CLUB VS CLUB" SO ITS ONLY RIGHT THAT LET THEM PLAY QUE NO...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

cool i will be at the fields tuesday n thursday 6 to 9 if any body wants to register start warming its gona get good NEW ILLUSIONS GOT OUR TEAM


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

i hope everyone starting to warm up now its been a while for alot of people ....no injurys please we need people to still attend shows... LOL....


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

post up them BBQ coming up we need time to know some dates


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

n-e picnics or shows coming up out there


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

march 6 shawn is havin another kck back at his shop signatur tops starts at 11am there, every club and solo riders is invited, mark tis day on ur calenders


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 18 2010, 04:51 PM~16653976
> *march 6 shawn is havin another kck back at his shop signatur tops starts at 11am there, every club and solo riders is invited, mark tis day on ur calenders
> *


there you go we will be there ...How about that RO BBQ when is that???


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

passing threw


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 18 2010, 07:45 PM~16655418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Suuupppeerrr CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HOW ABOUT THIS VALLE,EVERY CLUB TAKE ONE OF THERE BEST RIDES TO POMONA AND REP THE VALLE WITH THE BIG DOG'S JUST A LIL SOME-SOME I HAVE IN MIND WE WANT TO TAKE THIS SWEET CADDIE ON THE 7th .
ANYONE DOWN WE CAN HAVE A FIRME CARNE ASADA OUT THERE!


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry Man so many car shows coming up we dont have to much time :angry:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 18 2010, 06:45 PM~16655418
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 18 2010, 06:35 PM~16655339
> *there you go we will be there ...How about that RO BBQ when is that???
> *


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

"Who's coming with me !!" (jerry meguirer) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 18 2010, 09:29 PM~16657700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE'LL BE THERE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 18 2010, 10:29 PM~16657700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STREET KINGZ CC well try to make it


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

R0llerz 0nly c.c picnic next sun at 12pm at miles park in indio


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

0h yea FREE F00D!!!!!! Tug o war and trophies for best cars


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 19 2010, 12:18 AM~16658950
> *R0llerz 0nly c.c picnic next sun at 12pm at miles park in indio
> *


cool im going :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

ES TODO ... We will be there too.....


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

QUOTE(st1984 @ Feb 19 2010, 12:18 AM) 
R0llerz 0nly c.c picnic next sun at 12pm at miles park in indio

cool INTOICATED C.C. will be there.... :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Any one coming out tonight to palm springs????


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats to Turtle and his Family they are proud parents of two new baby girls :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: Alot of work ahead for him.....


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 19 2010, 01:20 AM~16658959
> *0h yea FREE F00D!!!!!! Tug o war and trophies for best cars
> *


Turtle wanted to know if there is going to be a Macho Man Contest too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats Turtle!!!!!


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

4 Sale 24 inch Giovani Italian Wheels i have the papers their legit. 6 lugs will fit tahoe, yukon, escalade, suburbans

1500 no lower i got these for 5,000 dollars , my number (760) 4081328


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Feb 20 2010, 12:06 PM~16670514
> *4 Sale 24 inch Giovani Italian Wheels i have the papers their legit. 6 lugs will fit tahoe, yukon, escalade, suburbans
> 
> 1500 no lower i got these for 5,000 dollars , my number (760) 4081328
> ...


that dude is wearing a clean pair of Nike cortez


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 20 2010, 10:27 AM~16669946
> *Congrats to Turtle and his Family they are proud parents of two new baby girls :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:    :roflmao: Alot of work ahead for him.....
> *


congrats turtle good luck wit them twins


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 18 2010, 08:34 PM~16656782
> *Sorry Man so many car shows coming up we dont have to much time  :angry:
> *


So where you guys at I don't see you at the united dreams car show I'll post pics later


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 18 2010, 03:51 PM~16653976
> *march 6 shawn is havin another kck back at his shop signatur tops starts at 11am there, every club and solo riders is invited, mark tis day on ur calenders
> *


Is he having enough carne asada no Como la otra vez


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 20 2010, 09:32 AM~16669975
> *Turtle wanted to know if there is going to be a Macho Man Contest too :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :rofl:
> *


Not after having a c-section pinche gordito


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 20 2010, 01:50 PM~16671099
> *Not after having a c-section pinche gordito
> *



:lol :lol :thumbsup


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi this is Tony fr. Rolerz only,jus passin by to say hi...


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 14 2010, 09:37 PM~16613892
> *FOR SALE ....................................
> 
> 
> ...


orlando just sold the monte carlo sold ...............................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 20 2010, 01:20 PM~16670978
> *Is he having enough carne asada no Como la otra vez
> *


show up early and maybe you'll eat some food


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@Feb 20 2010, 05:37 PM~16672592
> *Hi this is Tony fr. Rolerz only,jus passin by to say hi...
> *



Hi tony how r ya buddy?


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Louws Tru Kandys in Santa Ana Hit us up to get Kandy Down


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

dame blew all money at the fair 

oh still got 20 bucks gas money :biggrin: see u at the park


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 20 2010, 01:12 PM~16670935
> *So where you guys at I don't see you at the united dreams car show I'll post pics later
> *


United Dreams isnt that in AZ I try not to go that way to much... Thats why we have a AZ chapter to take care of that :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 21 2010, 08:44 AM~16677359
> *United Dreams isnt that in AZ I try not to go that way to much... Thats why we have a AZ chapter to take care of that :biggrin:
> *


So do we but it's pertty nice u can go out an support the cause. Oh and bring back best of show bike & car & two first place trophies as a bonus. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 21 2010, 10:44 AM~16677699
> *So do we but it's pertty nice u can go out an support the cause. Oh and bring back best of show bike & car & two first place trophies as a bonus. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good job. you guys took Game Over


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo is the picnic today rollerz


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

i think its the 28th


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Its on the 28th bro sorry I should have put a date my bad


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@Feb 20 2010, 05:37 PM~16672592
> *Hi this is Tony fr. Rolerz only,jus passin by to say hi...
> *



Hey tony congrats on the best of show in yuma bro :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 21 2010, 10:57 AM~16677791
> *good job. you guys took Game Over
> *


We don't need Game Over, for theclub to take best of show


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 21 2010, 02:16 PM~16679126
> *We don't need Game Over, for theclub  to take best of show
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 21 2010, 02:24 PM~16679184
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Good job ... The one and only Rollerz Only?? Which Car is Tony's car I don't remember that Car


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :bi












































ggrin:


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

*[COLOR=orange
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/081.JPG[/img]




































]YUMA UNITED DREAMS CARSHOW, 2-20-2010 *


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

representing the valley big time :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

congrats ROLLERZ ONLY CC


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 21 2010, 03:18 PM~16679494
> *Good job ... The one and only Rollerz Only?? Which Car is Tony's car I don't remember that Car
> *



Sick four! :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Tony go to shows & events on united dreams show they got nice pics of your car there. :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 21 2010, 07:59 PM~16681969
> *Sick four! :thumbsup:
> *


I know I was just messing with you guys . Honestly we didn't know about the show and some of the car are not ready but the street car are ready to go for all local stuff and some small shows. Good job out there in AZ repping the CV


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@Feb 21 2010, 03:58 PM~16680175
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :bi
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTY


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

United Dreams Carshow Yuma AZ.


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

who did the hard line?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 22 2010, 07:31 PM~16692776
> *who did the hard line?
> *



He took it to more bounce and got it redone  but if ur looking for hardlines hit up tommy he gets down :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 21 2010, 09:44 AM~16677359
> *United Dreams isnt that in AZ I try not to go that way to much... Thats why we have a AZ chapter to take care of that :biggrin:
> *



U should get ur mika straight bro there r gonna be a few shows coming up out there :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 22 2010, 08:36 PM~16693713
> *U should get ur mika straight bro there r gonna be a few shows coming up out there :thumbsup:
> *


Im still waiting for my number to be called...... have they called yours yet


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 22 2010, 08:53 PM~16693993
> *Im still waiting for my number to be called...... have they called yours yet
> *


No don't need one I know low people in high places :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

That's tight I know High people in Low places and they are High like every day hahaha


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Feb 22 2010, 10:15 PM~16695462
> *That's tight I know High people in Low places and they are High like every day hahaha
> *


Hahahahahahahahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey I don't think turtle is going to make it to the BBQ on sunday cuz of the new kids... Can I have his Plate ???????


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

make him a plate to go estuipd, con ensalada y frijolitos y maybe they have some pan dulce


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Forget that shit I want his plate I don't wnat bean juice all over the seats


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SOME STUFF I HAVE FOR SALE HIT ME UP 760 863-6865 OMAR
4 YEARS OLD USED 3 TIMES $120.00
















4 YEARS OLD USED MORE THEN 3 TIMES $160.00
























USED ON TWO CARS CHEAP $60.00








NO MORE TITAN 2 12" SUBS WITH CUSTOM BOX $200.00
























10" KICKER 2 SIZE BOXES $200.00


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT.TTT.TTT.TTT.TTT.TTT.TTT.TTT


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

its going to be a good weekend for lowriding


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 24 2010, 07:30 PM~16716400
> *its going to be a good weekend for lowriding
> *


IDK ABOUT THAT....I HEARD IT'S SUPPOSED TO RAIN. :angry: :angry:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 24 2010, 09:10 PM~16717041
> *IDK ABOUT THAT....I HEARD IT'S SUPPOSED TO RAIN. :angry:  :angry:
> *


dont jinks it jojo :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123+Feb 20 2010, 01:50 PM~16671099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better bring back my plate sucka, i need to keep in shape.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy+Feb 20 2010, 12:04 PM~16670501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, i'll be back out soon.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 23 2010, 05:07 PM~16703173
> *SOME STUFF I HAVE FOR SALE HIT ME UP 760 863-6865 OMAR
> 10" KICKER 2 SIZE BOXES $200.00
> 
> ...


I'll ghive you $50 for the amp. (if it works)


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 24 2010, 10:36 PM~16719002
> *dont jinks it jojo :biggrin:
> *


Yea your right.....sorry, I take that back. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Orale...turtle, congrats on the new additions to your family brother. I bet you have your hands full now!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Feb 25 2010, 01:01 AM~16719624
> *I'll ghive you $50 for the amp.  (if it works)
> *


$80 works


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

were are the 1961 WAGON pics at ROLLERZ! :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

What up people?? :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 25 2010, 03:41 PM~16724498
> *$80 works
> *



I got $60


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 25 2010, 01:49 PM~16723426
> *Yea your right.....sorry, I take that back. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 25 2010, 01:52 PM~16723449
> *Orale...turtle, congrats on the new additions to your family brother. I bet you have your hands full now!!!
> *



Thanks JoJo

Its been a crazy week. :wow:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: What's krackin everybody


----------



## klassick car club (Sep 8, 2009)

whos going to bring the beers to the BBQ :rofl:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 25 2010, 07:48 PM~16726813
> *were are the 1961 WAGON pics at ROLLERZ! :biggrin:
> *


Soon more pics.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klassick car club_@Feb 26 2010, 02:56 PM~16735680
> *whos going to bring the beers to the BBQ :rofl:
> *


YOU ARE HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OFF TO PALM SPRINGS FOR THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Where is everybody at? :thumbdown:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BACK FROM PALMAS CRUZING WITH MANIACOS/DESERT BOYS/ROYAL FANTASIES/BLYD.KNIGHTS/AND SOME SOLO RIDERS
STREET KINGZ BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

RO picnic todaY :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 28 2010, 07:45 AM~16748920
> *RO picnic  todaY :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OFF TO ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC IN MILES PARK IN THE CITY OF INDIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

good show :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I LOVE MY VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
THANKS TO LA GENTE C.C. EAST SIDE C.C. DESERT BOYS C.C. VALLE STYLE C.C. AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS FROM THE VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo valle calling all lowriders and the valle represeted 

TTT to the clubs in the valle


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FIRME PICNIC ORLANDO YOU BROUGHT THE VALLE BACK TOGETHER I HAVENT SEEN A PICNIC LIKE THIS AT MORE THEN 10 YEARS! GOOD LOOKING OUT!
 
NOW LET ALL GET TOGETHER FOR THE SOFTBALL GAME AND SHOW CLAUDIO SOME SUPPORT!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST LOOK AT ALL THE LOWRIDER GENTE FROM THE VALLE!!!!!!!!! GOT TO LOVE THE SCENE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 28 2010, 09:17 PM~16754920
> *FIRME PICNIC ORLANDO YOU BROUGHT THE VALLE BACK TOGETHER I HAVENT SEEN A PICNIC LIKE THIS AT MORE THEN 10 YEARS!  GOOD LOOKING OUT!
> 
> NOW LET ALL GET TOGETHER FOR THE SOFTBALL GAME AND SHOW CLAUDIO SOME SUPPORT!
> ...


Claudio count on rollerz only. Will be there hit me up 760 601 4447


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Gracias to all the clubs and solo riderz for the support at todays picnic gracias once again .from rollerz only cc . Now post more pic people.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

That's how its done everyone showing support on to the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 28 2010, 09:34 PM~16755190
> *Claudio count on rollerz only. Will be there hit me up 760 601 4447
> *


  start warming up i get with during the week or sat gracias


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SUP EVERYONE, LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE, I WAS ON MY WAY AND THE CAR STARTED OVER HEATING SO I HAD TO BRING IT BACK HOME. :angry:  ........TILL THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THAT SUCKS BRO HAPPENS TO ALL OF US !GOOD LUCK ON THE FIX SEE YOU NEXT SHOW!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 28 2010, 10:10 PM~16756575
> *THAT SUCKS BRO HAPPENS TO ALL OF US !GOOD LUCK ON THE FIX SEE YOU NEXT SHOW!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO........ I'LL HAVE IT BACK ON THE STREETS IN NO TIME!!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 28 2010, 11:22 PM~16756781
> *THANKS BRO........ I'LL HAVE IT BACK ON THE STREETS IN NO TIME!!!
> *


Man Jojo we were looking forward to see the car are you going to take it to the Softball tourney


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 1 2010, 12:06 AM~16756510
> *SUP EVERYONE, LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE, I WAS ON MY WAY AND THE CAR STARTED OVER HEATING SO I HAD TO BRING IT BACK HOME.  :angry:   ........TILL THE NEXT ONE.
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS OUT THERE CHILLING WITH THE HOMIE I WENT A CAR WASH IN MO VALLEY THEN ROLLED TO INDIO TO THE BBQ WITH THE FAM IT WAS NICE SEE U AT THE NEXT EVENT :thumbsup: WERE GOODTIMES DONT SEE ON BACK WINDOW


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 1 2010, 12:15 PM~16760958
> *I WAS OUT THERE CHILLING WITH THE HOMIE I WENT A CAR WASH IN MO VALLEY THEN ROLLED TO INDIO TO THE BBQ WITH THE FAM IT WAS NICE  SEE U AT THE NEXT EVENT  :thumbsup: WERE GOODTIMES DONT SEE ON BACK WINDOW
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

this sat at signature tops again starts at 11am theres gonna b a taco guy $1 a taco hope to see everyone there


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

ANY ONE KNOW A GLASS ENGRAVER OUT HERE? 
LET ME KNOW


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 1 2010, 06:07 PM~16764031
> *this sat at signature tops again starts at 11am theres gonna b a taco guy $1 a taco hope to see everyone there
> *


Dub show this weekend in anaheim.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 1 2010, 06:07 PM~16764031
> *this sat at signature tops again starts at 11am theres gonna b a taco guy $1 a taco hope to see everyone there
> *


Sorry Man we have a cruise night in Riverside with the other Chapter :angry:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

pics please.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 28 2010, 10:36 PM~16756963
> *Man Jojo we were looking forward to see the car are you going to take it to the Softball tourney
> *


yea...I was excited to take it out there, but it didn't get me there. I was like 2 exits away from there. I'll have to change the thermastat or something. :happysad:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 1 2010, 11:15 AM~16760958
> *I WAS OUT THERE CHILLING WITH THE HOMIE I WENT A CAR WASH IN MO VALLEY THEN ROLLED TO INDIO TO THE BBQ WITH THE FAM IT WAS NICE  SEE U AT THE NEXT EVENT  :thumbsup: WERE GOODTIMES DONT SEE ON BACK WINDOW
> *


WUT UP ANDY, GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS MADE IT OUT HERE. SHIT IT LOOKED LIKE I MISSED OUT, BUT IT'LL BE THERE FOR THE NEXT ONE. PLAQUE IS ON THE WAY HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 1 2010, 08:09 PM~16766467
> *pics please.
> *


X100000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CANT BEAT $1.00 TACOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

























LET DO THIS VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I SAY VOLLEYBALL WHO HAS A BALL AND SET UP LETS DO IT!
I REMEMBER GRASS IN THE BACK (( MEMBER )) !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 28 2010, 11:06 PM~16756510
> *SUP EVERYONE, LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE, I WAS ON MY WAY AND THE CAR STARTED OVER HEATING SO I HAD TO BRING IT BACK HOME.  :angry:   ........TILL THE NEXT ONE.
> 
> 
> ...



sup JoJO dam that sucks   

i know how dat feels.....


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope everyone is getting ready for the tourney its getting closer


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Mar 2 2010, 08:57 PM~16778792
> *sup JoJO dam that sucks
> 
> i know how dat feels.....
> *


SUP BROTHA, YEA.....BUT THANK GOD IT'S NOTHIN MAJOR. I'LL HAVE IT OUT SOON. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 3 2010, 08:27 PM~16789953
> *Ttt
> *


ORLANDO..........YOU GUYS ROLLIN TO PHX. THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 8 2010, 08:48 PM~16554156
> *I'M READY FOR THE TOURNAMENT....
> *


puez qvo call la gente CC see they can give entry fee this week ill b at kick back sat


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 3 2010, 10:10 PM~16790663
> *ORLANDO..........YOU GUYS ROLLIN TO PHX. THIS WEEKEND???
> *


. No jojo we are headed to the dub show.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:ugh:whats going on


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 4 2010, 08:29 PM~16800166
> *.        No jojo we are headed to the dub show.
> *


see u out there 2morrow orlando


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 4 2010, 07:29 PM~16800166
> *.        No jojo we are headed to the dub show.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

rollerz who did the murals on gameover? Sal Elias? :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 5 2010, 09:32 PM~16809941
> *rollerz who did the murals on gameover? Sal Elias? :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

SUP VALLEY HOMIES????


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Mar 5 2010, 11:27 PM~16810969
> *SUP VALLEY HOMIES????
> 
> 
> ...


Sup homie :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Clean monte bro :biggrin:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 6 2010, 03:24 PM~16814373
> *Clean monte bro :biggrin:
> *


its all good over here


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

wow bizzy weekend :ugh:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 28 2010, 09:17 PM~16754920
> *FIRME PICNIC ORLANDO YOU BROUGHT THE VALLE BACK TOGETHER I HAVENT SEEN A PICNIC LIKE THIS AT MORE THEN 10 YEARS!  GOOD LOOKING OUT!
> 
> NOW LET ALL GET TOGETHER FOR THE SOFTBALL GAME AND SHOW CLAUDIO SOME SUPPORT!
> ...


get ready valle lets get there early to register cars and " PLAY BALL"


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

David got 1st at the DUB Show 80s low low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

















  5ft Trophy STREET KINGZ BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOT YOU'RE BATS AND GLOVES READY VALLE COACHELLA CAR CLUBS !


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 7 2010, 10:59 PM~16824957
> *get ready valle lets get there early to register cars and " PLAY BALL"
> *




Did u say there's a mini car show on the softball event?

Can we register the cars on the event?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Mar 8 2010, 10:22 AM~16827535
> *Did u say there's a mini car show on the softball event?
> 
> Can we register the cars on the event?
> *


thats rite peoples choice trophys bring your rides theres a fee only because its afundraiser


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

1st place 80's street at da dub show in anahiem


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

took a pic with vida guerra








lucious liz


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MY LIL MAN GETTING DOWN AT THE RELAY. WALK FOR LIFE IN INDIO SAT.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

no Game Over?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Go to sleep tecato :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

dama una conito para dormer agusto


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Any pictures of the euros?


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Who esle placed from the Valle????


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 8 2010, 07:14 PM~16832803
> *MY LIL MAN GETTING DOWN AT THE RELAY. WALK FOR LIFE IN INDIO SAT.
> 
> 
> *


ORALE HOMIE.......LIL MAN CAN MOVE!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HERE IS MINE AT THE PHX. SHOW THIS SUNDAY, HE MEET A NEW FRIEND. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:uh: she wants to be in GT too :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67+Mar 9 2010, 12:14 AM~16835509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can show her a Goodtime!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 9 2010, 11:46 AM~16839576
> *I can show her a Goodtime!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Any word on what the game times are going to be this weekend?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im going to the game


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 8 2010, 11:40 PM~16835252
> *Any pictures of the euros?
> *


lowrider euros


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 9 2010, 04:37 PM~16841721
> *Any word on what the game times are going to be this weekend?
> *


i think da 1st game starts at 9am


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 9 2010, 05:31 PM~16842324
> *lowrider euros
> *



But of course. 
Did they have a class for them?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 9 2010, 05:40 PM~16842427
> *But of course.
> Did they have a class for them?
> *


at da dub show no they didnt they would of put u n da year of ur ride 80's or 90's


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 9 2010, 04:37 PM~16841721
> *Any word on what the game times are going to be this weekend?
> *


1st game @ 9 am 3 teams pre register royal fantasies jeep club newillusions these teams will play first we got 3 fields get there early to get cars in and register teams


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Any loco local clubs don't have enogh players complete a team let's enjoy. The lifestyle good people nice day good food. PLAYBALL


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 9 2010, 06:33 PM~16843043
> *1st game @ 9 am 3 teams pre register royal fantasies jeep club newillusions these teams will play first we got 3 fields get there early to get cars in and register teams
> *


man we need more people to pre reg that way we could have more excitment the day of......


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whos going to san diego? :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

7am this morning Im in training for this weekend.... I went outside jogged to the BBQ fired it up and sat down on a lawn chair tomorrow. I will step it up and Run to the BBQ and fire it up.. One day at a time people One day at a time


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 10 2010, 01:34 AM~16847427
> *:drama:
> *


oh your a roller now :thumbsup:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 10 2010, 01:34 AM~16847427
> *:drama:
> *


no que no ... i knew u had that shirt on 4 somthing..... lol


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol it aint official yet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 10 2010, 10:35 AM~16849699
> *oh your a roller now  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 11 2010, 12:44 AM~16857748
> *:rimshot:
> *


what are u going to build?the lincoln :nicoderm:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 11 2010, 05:53 PM~16864323
> *what are u going to build?the lincoln :nicoderm:
> *


. G body and I'm Doing the paint job.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

thats what im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 11 2010, 10:08 PM~16865909
> *.    G body and I'm Doing the paint job.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 11 2010, 10:10 PM~16865924
> *thats what im talking about :thumbsup:
> *


So u goodtimes now bro u?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 11 2010, 10:53 PM~16866591
> *So u goodtimes now bro u?
> *


yes sir


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 12 2010, 01:36 AM~16867915
> *yes sir
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo valle calling all ballerz get there early 730 800 am if any body knows a team that want in let them know to bring it on good luck may the best team WIN
THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT 

LETS SHOW THEM LOWRIDERS ARE THE BEST CAR PEOPLE 
TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LET'S F*&KEN PLAY BALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Have 2 work soon as I get out in there. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

no game pics? :dunno:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 13 2010, 11:10 PM~16884447
> *no game pics? :dunno:
> *


Omar took a lot of pics.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 13 2010, 11:10 PM~16884447
> *no game pics? :dunno:
> *


Where we're u bro? U missed out el abandonado was clowning :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 14 2010, 11:31 AM~16886858
> *Where we're u bro? U missed out el abandonado was clowning :thumbsup:
> *


Post pics paisa.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 14 2010, 02:19 PM~16887836
> *Post pics paisa.
> *


I tried to post the video but idk how


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

I PUT A" SIMON SAYS" STICKER ON MY RIDE :cheesy: !


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Mar 14 2010, 04:52 PM~16888684
> *I PUT A" SIMON SAYS" STICKER ON MY RIDE  :cheesy: !
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

FOR SALE!!! 2,500​


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 14 2010, 05:57 PM~16889117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2,800 with 2,500 dollars worth of leather for the upholstery! Good ass deal :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 14 2010, 09:53 AM~16886286
> *Omar took a lot of pics.
> *


Fam. Death guys will post later on way from Chicali
I have un chingo de pics keep tuned in.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 14 2010, 05:57 PM~16889117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Details homie. Runs,Tags,Interior,?????


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 14 2010, 06:28 PM~16889370
> *Fam. Death guys will post later on way from Chicali
> I have un chingo de pics keep tuned in.
> *


Damn bro we send our condolences to u and ur familia


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 14 2010, 06:43 PM~16889529
> *Damn bro we send our condolences to u and ur familia
> *


BUCK. CANCER Took my Tia's husband we got to see all the Fam. Not good timing but we showed support. Pics up soon from Sat ball game.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

wut up valle guess whos back?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 14 2010, 06:16 PM~16889903
> *wut up valle guess whos back?
> *


who turtle he's been missing in action lately. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

THE CAR IS CHERRY ,STOCK,CLEAN INTERIOR,RUNS FUCKEN CLEAN JUST NEEDS HYDRO'S HIT UP (1760) 673-1436 NO TRADES


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 14 2010, 07:57 PM~16890273
> *who turtle he's been missing in action lately.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Na foo its Sisco man Turtle didn't have a Lincoln!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 14 2010, 08:14 PM~16890450
> *Na foo its Sisco man Turtle didn't have a Lincoln!!
> *


What up panchito I hear ur working on a blazer?


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 14 2010, 09:06 PM~16891191
> *What up panchito I hear ur working on a blazer?
> *


yeah but i cant change my name on here so im stck as Rf Lincoln HA HA


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

im gonna post some pics later on


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 14 2010, 10:31 AM~16886858
> *Where we're u bro? U missed out el abandonado was clowning :thumbsup:
> *


I was at a meeting, el abandonado when is'nt clowning :biggrin: I love that regal


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 14 2010, 09:13 PM~16891307
> *yeah but i cant change my name on here so im stck as Rf Lincoln HA HA
> *


Hell yea :thumbsup: I hear caco is ready for u lol


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 14 2010, 09:48 PM~16891706
> *I was at a meeting, el abandonado when is'nt clowning :biggrin: I love that regal
> *


We finally got it hitting we r ready to hop I'm working on sick four tony wants it to hit too they caught the hopping bug lol its contagious :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

This where Im at so far... Still a long ways to go!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 14 2010, 10:21 PM~16892075
> *Hell yea :thumbsup: I hear caco is ready for u lol
> *


HAHA Caco Gots Nothin On That HUH?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BIG THANKS TO EVERY BODY THAT PLAYED SOFT BALL AND SHOWED THERE CARS THANKS FROM INDIO CRUSIER 14 SOFTBALL TEAM :biggrin: 

see orlando hit a homerun david hit a home run nothing but BALLERS IN THIS VALLE


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 14 2010, 10:46 PM~16892327
> *HAHA Caco Gots Nothin On That HUH?
> *


Idk I hear its on the bumper :dunno: that wishbone looks clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 14 2010, 11:12 PM~16892609
> *BIG THANKS TO EVERY BODY THAT PLAYED SOFT BALL AND SHOWED THERE CARS THANKS FROM INDIO CRUSIER 14 SOFTBALL TEAM  :biggrin:
> 
> see orlando hit a homerun david hit a home run nothing but BALLERS IN THIS VALLE
> ...


We had a good time bro whens the next one :thumbsup: oh next time supply the icy hot bandages :roflmao:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 14 2010, 11:12 PM~16892609
> *BIG THANKS TO EVERY BODY THAT PLAYED SOFT BALL AND SHOWED THERE CARS THANKS FROM INDIO CRUSIER 14 SOFTBALL TEAM  :biggrin:
> 
> see orlando hit a homerun david hit a home run nothing but BALLERS IN THIS VALLE
> ...


Had a good time yesterday, hope the girls made some money. It isnt cheap to play travel ball. 

At 180 feet to dead center, homeruns dont count on the small field for those guys. :biggrin: 

I saw a nine year old put 2 out of that field last weekend. :0


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 14 2010, 11:59 PM~16893014
> *Had a good time yesterday, hope the girls made some money. It isnt cheap to play travel ball.
> 
> At 180 feet to dead center, homeruns dont count on the small field for those guys.  :biggrin:
> ...


Its ok bro you will get one next time :nono:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2010, 12:03 AM~16893037
> *Its ok bro you will get one next time :nono:
> *


I'm more disappointed that we didnt get to paly you guys. It would of been nice watching you guys chase softballs around the outfield for a while.  

Besides thats just a check swing anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 15 2010, 12:16 AM~16893096
> *I'm more disappointed that we didnt get to paly you guys. It would of been nice watching you guys chase softballs around the outfield for a while.
> 
> Besides thats just a check swing anyway.  :biggrin:
> *


Lol the youngsters from consafos had us running in to the fences and we tried to trade manitas for one of them no luck and besides bro we all we're playing in jeans dickies and chanklas :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

good morning coachella valley :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

that wasn't royal fantasies that was the palm springs angels........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2010, 12:39 AM~16893177
> *Lol the youngsters from consafos had us running in to the fences and we tried to trade manitas for one of them no luck and besides bro we all we're playing in jeans dickies and chanklas :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 15 2010, 08:09 AM~16894373
> *that wasn't royal fantasies that was the palm springs angels........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: 
We bleed DODGER BLUE big dog. 

The club just happens to have several "Softball Whores" in it. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 15 2010, 08:09 AM~16894373
> *that wasn't royal fantasies that was the palm springs angels........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I knew they looked familiar I saw like a hundred royal fantasy shirts but none on the field hmmmmmm :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 14 2010, 07:08 PM~16890391
> *THE CAR IS CHERRY ,STOCK,CLEAN INTERIOR,RUNS FUCKEN CLEAN JUST NEEDS HYDRO'S HIT UP (1760) 673-1436 NO TRADES
> *


 :0 :0 .......there you go Jason!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 14 2010, 05:28 PM~16889370
> *Fam. Death guys will post later on way from Chicali
> I have un chingo de pics keep tuned in.
> *


Sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 14 2010, 11:16 PM~16893096
> *I'm more disappointed that we didnt get to paly you guys. It would of been nice watching you guys chase softballs around the outfield for a while.
> 
> Besides thats just a check swing anyway.  :biggrin:
> *


Your lucky cause Orlando would been stealing base's on u :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Post um up omar :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Post um up omar :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CONSAFOS HAD A NICE TIME OUT THERE WE LOST 3 GAMES THAT COOL WE ROLL OUT THERE FOR FUN NEXT THANKS FOR SHOWING US LOVE IT MORE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT KEEP ROLLING FROM THE CONSAFOS FAMLIY JOJO I WAS WAITING FOR U AND THE GOODTIMES CREW WHAT HAPPENED WAS VAGO AT HOME IN BERDOO :barf: AGAIN


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ON APRIL 18 THEY WILL B WAITING FOR U


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 15 2010, 12:14 PM~16896475
> *Your lucky cause Orlando would been stealing base's on u :biggrin:
> *



He's gonna have to let go of the trailer first. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 14 2010, 11:59 PM~16893014
> *Had a good time yesterday, hope the girls made some money. It isnt cheap to play travel ball.
> 
> we made some you make more when you shut the gates and allow no food or drinks
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 14 2010, 11:58 PM~16893011
> *We had a good time bro whens the next one :thumbsup: oh next time supply the icy hot bandages :roflmao:
> *


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sorry did replys wrong 
we made some money you make more when you close gates and no out side food n drinks allow but it was my lowrider familia and i know i always sneak my drinks @ carshows

icy hot bandages ben gay cant tie my shoes lucky it was sun next day LOL
we need to fill a park with lowriders n bbq n get a mix game going so we can take on those PS ANGELS i mean royal fantasies


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 15 2010, 03:22 PM~16897896
> *sorry did replys wrong
> we made some money you make more when you close gates and no out side food n drinks allow  but it was my lowrider familia  and i know i always sneak my drinks @ carshows
> 
> ...


Yessir just let us know date and time and its on bro :thumbsup: see turtle everyone recognized those players :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6+Mar 15 2010, 03:22 PM~16897896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Just let us know when and where and we will be there to support and have some fun.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 14 2010, 11:50 PM~16892963
> *Idk I hear its on the bumper :dunno: that wishbone looks clean bro :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Man I Worked Hard On That Thing :biggrin: 
Yeah I Seen It For Myself But His Back Bumper is Only 3 ft From The Ground!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 15 2010, 04:30 PM~16898514
> *Thanks Man I Worked Hard On That Thing :biggrin:
> Yeah I Seen It For Myself But His Back Bumper is Only 3 ft From The Ground!!
> *


:thumbsup: can't wait to see it out bro


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2010, 05:04 PM~16898812
> *:thumbsup: can't wait to see it out bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 15 2010, 01:10 PM~16897365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U know were there bro rollerz only . :biggrin: To the top


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 15 2010, 03:22 PM~16897896
> *sorry did replys wrong
> we made some money you make more when you close gates and no out side food n drinks allow  but it was my lowrider familia  and i know i always sneak my drinks @ carshows
> 
> ...


How about bring a lo lo and you can play ball.
What do you guy's think each car can have one guest and 100% mixed game!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOT'S MORE TO COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 15 2010, 07:23 PM~16900161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 14 2010, 11:12 PM~16892609
> *BIG THANKS TO EVERY BODY THAT PLAYED SOFT BALL AND SHOWED THERE CARS THANKS FROM INDIO CRUSIER 14 SOFTBALL TEAM  :biggrin:
> 
> see orlando hit a homerun david hit a home run nothing but BALLERS IN THIS VALLE
> ...


Ha ha turtle I made a home run .hit the batting cages more often so could be like daddy. Lol


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Go to sleep tecato :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 14 2010, 08:14 PM~16890450
> *Na foo its Sisco man Turtle didn't have a Lincoln!!
> *


Hey panchito where's the lincoln.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2010, 03:30 PM~16897972
> *Yessir just let us know date and time and its on bro :thumbsup: see turtle everyone recognized those players :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Bullshit we only had 3 friends that came out to help fill the team the rest of us were Royal Fantasies Who were the people you guys question that wasnt from the club???????Blvd Knights Brought out the hired help :dunno: :dunno: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 15 2010, 02:10 PM~16897365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro are you having cash prize for best of show.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOING....










GOING..........










GONE...............  :biggrin: 









LEFT MY PITCHER   

GOOD TIMES VALLE THANK YOU CLAUDIO IT WAS FIRME ROLLER PICNIC NOW PLAYING BALL THAT'S THE VALLE .LETS MEET UP TO START THAT LOWRIDER OF THE VALLE COUNCEL LET'S DO THIS WHO'S DOWN.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 09:26 PM~16901973
> *Bullshit we only had 3 friends that came out to help fill the team the rest of us were Royal Fantasies Who were the people you guys question that wasnt from the club???????Blvd Knights Brought out the hired help :dunno:  :dunno:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


That's 3 too many u guys had enough club members to play every position then some :roflmao:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

B/S we only had one guy on the bench thats to alternate with someone who was tired


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

we are down for the council out here


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 09:59 PM~16902439
> *B/S we only had one guy on the bench thats to alternate with someone who was tired
> *


SORRY BRO PROS DONT GET TIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PURO PEDO DROP IT ALREADY WE GOT MANNY NEXT TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

WE ARE DOWN FOR A GAME VERSUS COMBINED CLUBS VS ROYAL FANTASIES


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 10:03 PM~16902489
> *WE ARE DOWN FOR A GAME VERSUS COMBINED CLUBS VS ROYAL FANTASIES
> *


Ok but next time no ringers like claudio said :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2010, 10:08 PM~16902539
> *Ok but next time no ringers like claudio said :roflmao: :thumbsup:
> *


We dont have enough so thats why we got those guys give me at least 2 guys that arent from my club what do you guys think


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 15 2010, 10:01 PM~16902474
> *SORRY BRO PROS DONT GET TIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PURO PEDO DROP IT ALREADY WE GOT MANNY NEXT TIME!!!!!!!!!
> *


:yes: :run:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Even New Illusion had some ringers??????


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 10:11 PM~16902560
> *We dont have enough so thats why we got those guys give me at least 2 guys that arent from my club what do you guys think
> *


:no: :nono: :thumbsdown: we r just fucking with u guys bro don't take it to heart no one lost their rent money :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 15 2010, 09:50 PM~16902345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that we told him he couldn't use the big boy bat so we gave him mikeys bat :roflmao:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 14 2010, 05:57 PM~16889117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY SOLD!!!!!!​


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2010, 10:14 PM~16902590
> *:no: :nono: :thumbsdown: we r just fucking with u guys bro don't take it to heart no one lost their rent money :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Nah forr real Im not taking it to the cheeks Im just saying it would be fun as hell but what ever.... whats next out whos doing what :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 10:12 PM~16902573
> *Even New Illusion had some ringers??????
> *


yup it was francisco against streetkings danny said he was good


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

is anybody going to the san diego show?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 15 2010, 07:23 PM~16900161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orlando thats the homerun hit looking at the ball all the way


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 15 2010, 10:45 PM~16902866
> *yup it was francisco against streetkings danny said he was good
> *


he was our secret weapon :rofl:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 15 2010, 10:48 PM~16902896
> *is anybody going to the san diego show?
> *


We will see u there :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

We are about to hit Page 150 lets celebrate Dinner at IN and OUT Orlando is paying


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 10:12 PM~16902573
> *Even New Illusion had some ringers??????
> *


oh it was the sophmore girl that played left against you guys  
nah it was all good we are all competitors glad every body had agreat 
time more pic we got to do it again


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 15 2010, 10:57 PM~16902994
> *oh it was the sophmore girl that played left against you guys
> nah it was all good we are all competitors glad every body had agreat
> time more pic we got to do it again
> *


I gotta give it up to the Tacos they were of the hook :cheesy:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 15 2010, 10:45 PM~16902866
> *yup it was francisco against streetkings danny said he was good
> *


Man my ears are ringing homie


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Operation Repo is on i saw a Lifted Caddy on there


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 10:56 PM~16902984
> *We are about to hit Page 150 lets celebrate Dinner at IN and OUT Orlando is paying
> *


That Sounds GooD!! :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

Friday night Cruze at Home Depot still Going down???


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 15 2010, 11:12 PM~16903135
> *Friday night Cruze at Home Depot still Going down???
> *


Desert Boys came out hard Last Weekend like 20 cars.... dont forget Spring Break is coming soon too :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 11:19 PM~16903199
> *Desert Boys came out hard Last Weekend like 20 cars.... dont forget Spring Break is coming soon too :biggrin:
> *


So We Hittin Palm Canyon Or What?? :dunno:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

HEY THAT CAR ON OPERATION REPO IS A FROM ROLLERZ ONLY!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 15 2010, 11:25 PM~16903253
> *HEY THAT CAR ON OPERATION REPO IS A FROM ROLLERZ ONLY!!
> *


i guess he payed the chrome bill before the car bill :nono: :nono: :rofl:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 11:32 PM~16903303
> *i guess he payed the chrome bill before the car bill :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:
> *


QUE NO


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

he had to give it back the lease was up :cheesy: lol funny shit ....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

What up coachella valley we need to meet up and get this lowrider mesa together soon.
If all is good we can be ready for any upcoming show on the west side of the U.S homies let's do this.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 15 2010, 08:59 PM~16901587
> *Ha ha turtle I made a home run .hit the batting cages more often so could be like daddy.  Lol
> *



No mames bro, you know i was the on who showed you how to hit. 
Besides a homerun on the little field for your big ass shouldnt have been a problem cabron. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2010, 09:56 PM~16902981
> *We will see u there :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Get to work pirata! :sprint:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CITY CRUISERS AT MI VIDA CC SHOW CUERVOS BAJA CALIFORNIA


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

is anybody sell a euro clip for me cutty? :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Better repo then impounded :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 16 2010, 10:47 AM~16906703
> *is anybody sell a euro clip for me cutty? :biggrin:
> *


dam i sound like a dumbass im mean is anybody selling a euro clip? haha :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 16 2010, 11:51 AM~16906737
> *dam i sound like a dumbass im mean is anybody selling a euro clip? haha :biggrin:
> *


Where is the regal? :dunno:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 16 2010, 11:47 AM~16906704
> *Better repo then impounded :roflmao:
> *


Thats Not Cool Man  :angry:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 16 2010, 11:47 AM~16906704
> *Better repo then impounded :roflmao:
> *


What are you talking about feo. Panchitos lincoln got impounded.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

U do know that show is fake right. That's the homie mannys car la chapter. :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 16 2010, 08:28 PM~16911889
> *Thats Not Cool Man   :angry:
> *











:tears:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 16 2010, 08:34 PM~16911982
> *U do know that show is fake right. That's the homie mannys car la chapter. :biggrin:
> *


 yeah its just like wrestling


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 16 2010, 11:05 AM~16906865
> *Where is the regal? :dunno:
> *


naa! blue dream going to be a cutlass now :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 16 2010, 08:28 PM~16911889
> *Thats Not Cool Man   :angry:
> *


My bad bro :dunno: I forgot touchy issue


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 16 2010, 08:28 PM~16911889
> *Thats Not Cool Man   :angry:
> *


My bad bro :dunno: I forgot touchy issue


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

I've Moved On :yes:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 16 2010, 08:34 PM~16911982
> *U do know that show is fake right. That's the homie mannys car la chapter. :biggrin:
> *


Now I remember the big vato lou was partying with the rollerz only. Family in vegas las year he was al pedo.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 16 2010, 08:39 PM~16912054
> *naa! blue dream going to be a cutlass now  :biggrin:
> *


Oh what did u do with ur regal post up some pics


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 16 2010, 08:34 PM~16911982
> *U do know that show is fake right. That's the homie mannys car la chapter. :biggrin:
> *


Lla duermete hijo the paquita del varrio


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 16 2010, 08:30 PM~16911938
> *What are you talking about feo.  Panchitos lincoln got impounded.
> *


:yes:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 16 2010, 08:34 PM~16911982
> *U do know that show is fake right. That's the homie mannys car la chapter. :biggrin:
> *


its not fake   and westling is not fake either :rant: :rant: :ninja: :ninja: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 16 2010, 09:07 PM~16912473
> *its not fake      and westling is not fake either :rant:  :rant:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


:nono: looks like someone still believes there's a tooth fairy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 16 2010, 09:27 PM~16912721
> *:nono: looks like someone still believes there's a tooth fairy :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


WTF she is not real :angry: whats next :wow:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

whats up with council when is that happen and can we meet at Burger Box Turtle is Paying


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 16 2010, 10:05 PM~16913195
> *whats up with council when is that happen and can we meet at Burger Box Turtle is Paying
> *











Were Already There Homie​


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 15 2010, 10:50 PM~16902918
> *orlando thats the homerun hit looking at the ball all the way
> *


. Estoy cabron.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 16 2010, 10:10 PM~16913265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I will take a box of chicken and some papas with a large Dr Peppper :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 16 2010, 10:15 PM~16913314
> *I will take a box of chicken and some papas with a large Dr Peppper  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 16 2010, 10:15 PM~16913314
> *I will take a box of chicken and some papas with a large Dr Peppper  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

TMFT


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2010, 05:04 PM~16898812
> *:thumbsup: can't wait to see it out bro
> *


If you like the wishbone check out the upper A Arms









A little more grinding then its off to chrome :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 17 2010, 05:15 PM~16919991
> *If you like the wishbone check out the upper A Arms
> 
> 
> ...


 caprice arms?


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 17 2010, 05:38 PM~16920159
> * caprice arms?
> *


CHALE There Blazer Arms :nono:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

Whas Goin Down For Spring Break? We Hittin Palm Canyon Or What??


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

orale! :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 17 2010, 05:50 PM~16920255
> *orale! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown: I hate all you fuckers Im crusing Indian Ave


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin: any good ideas for spring break car shows in the valley? :biggrin:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

SUP VALLEY HOMIES?????


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 17 2010, 06:29 PM~16920644
> *:thumbsdown: I hate all you fuckers Im crusing Indian Ave
> *


In what puto ur minivan? :roflmao: and get in line :thumbsup: ROLLERZ ONLY ttmft


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 17 2010, 08:02 PM~16921774
> *In what puto ur minivan? :roflmao: and get in line :thumbsup: ROLLERZ ONLY ttmft
> *


 :burn: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :rimshot: maybe i will go in the back seat of indio's Regal with you :0


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 17 2010, 08:22 PM~16922051
> *:burn:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :rimshot: maybe i will go in the back seat of indio's Regal with you :0
> *


puro pedo homie :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 17 2010, 08:22 PM~16922051
> *:burn:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :rimshot: maybe i will go in the back seat of indio's Regal with you :0
> *


Hitting back bumper on the regal .with both of you in back seat.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 17 2010, 08:28 PM~16922135
> *Hitting back bumper on the regal .with both of you in back seat.
> *


even harder with my big ass in there :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 17 2010, 08:22 PM~16922051
> *:burn:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :rimshot: maybe i will go in the back seat of indio's Regal with you :0
> *


U should take ur head out ur ass so u could see I was driveing it but trust me homie ill be out soon


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 17 2010, 08:34 PM~16922227
> *U should take ur head out ur ass so u could see I was driveing it but trust me homie ill be out soon
> *


Dont get BUT HURT :cheesy: I saw you driving it doesnt mean you own it


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 17 2010, 08:36 PM~16922257
> *Dont get BUT HURT  :cheesy:  I saw you driving it doesnt mean you own it
> *


Practice what u preach I never get but hurt bro that's what I do talk shit I don't own it but I can pull it out and serve a mofucka with it :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 17 2010, 08:44 PM~16922357
> *Practice what u preach I never get but hurt bro that's what I do talk shit I don't own it but I can pull it out and serve a mofucka with it :thumbsup:
> *


Thats good for you man hope its read to serve mofuckas all night with that additude you will be hopping all night to shut people up. Dont get ahead of your self thats a nice ass car to be working So hard


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyways How bout does Dodgers


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 17 2010, 08:52 PM~16922463
> *Thats good for you man hope its read to serve mofuckas all night with that additude you will be hopping all night to shut people up. Dont get ahead of your self thats a nice ass car to be working So hard
> *


Ur right I need jesus :sadyes: hold me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that's what it was built for bro but don't take it personal bro just fucking around and the dodgers r the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 17 2010, 09:00 PM~16922556
> *Ur right I need jesus :sadyes: hold me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that's what it was built for bro but don't take it personal bro just fucking around and the dodgers r the shit :thumbsup:
> *


Im just saying go out there and have fun with it but dont make people come out just for you everytime cuz that shit gets boring after a while I tell the same thing to some of My members


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 17 2010, 08:28 PM~16922135
> *Hitting back bumper on the regal .with both of you in back seat.
> *


I think it will stand up with the 14s that it has in the back u know muscle weighs more than fat :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 17 2010, 05:46 PM~16920217
> *Whas Goin Down For Spring Break? We Hittin Palm Canyon Or What??
> *


let us know when and where


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 17 2010, 09:04 PM~16922618
> *Im just saying go out there and have fun with it but dont make people come out just for you everytime cuz that shit gets boring after a while I tell the same thing to some of My members
> *


It never gets boring unless the competition gives up plus its always fun if u love the sport bro to each his own I guess believe it or not I love working on hydraulics if I could I would do it in my sleep :thumbsup: like I said don't take it personal bro just bull shitting everyone contributes to the cause one way or another


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 17 2010, 09:05 PM~16922640
> *I think it will stand up with the 14s that it has in the back u know muscle weighs more than fat :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


No its all caca :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 17 2010, 09:24 PM~16922844
> *No its all caca  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :rant:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey indio u got that car working


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

simon doesn't the regal have a piston pump? any videos of it in action :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 17 2010, 11:00 PM~16923976
> * simon doesn't the regal have a piston pump? any videos of it in action :biggrin:
> *


No sir no piston just a regular 3/4inch port block with a #11 italian pump head I have a video in my phone but don't know how to upload it and I think indio got some footage of it against fabian city cruisers monte that trini did


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Mar 17 2010, 09:21 PM~16923586
> *Hey indio u got that car working
> *


Yeah it's getting there just trying 2 work the bugs out. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 17 2010, 11:16 PM~16924119
> *No sir no piston just a regular 3/4inch port block with a #11 italian pump head I have a video in my phone but don't know how to upload it and I think indio got some footage of it against fabian city cruisers monte that trini did
> *











:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 18 2010, 09:17 AM~16926414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: the trunk was alil dirty but it'll work


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 18 2010, 09:03 AM~16926780
> *:thumbsup: the trunk was alil dirty but it'll work
> *


 :wow: dam 3 adex dumps! is the frame wrapped up?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 18 2010, 02:13 PM~16928749
> *:wow: dam 3 adex dumps! is the frame wrapped up?
> *


Yea all the stress points r done


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

CHECK IT OUT VALLE KLOWNING IN A STREET NEAR YOU SOON!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 18 2010, 02:48 PM~16929032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When will it be out?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin: 3 more days till san diego


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 18 2010, 04:01 PM~16929611
> *When will it be out?
> *


IT'LL BE OUT IN ACOUPLE MORE MONTHS TRYING TO GET EVERY THING POSTER PERFECT I'LL KEEP YOU UPDATED


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

Hey Guys Check Out My New WHIP :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 05:49 PM~16930394
> *Hey Guys Check Out My New WHIP  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clowin All You Fukers!! :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 04:53 PM~16930417
> *Clowin All You Fukers!! :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: shes got crabs :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 18 2010, 06:33 PM~16930805
> *:barf: shes got crabs :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yea I Had Isrial Paint Her :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

What happened to your regal?? :dunno:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 05:59 PM~16931095
> *What happened to your regal?? :dunno:
> *


i didn't like it so now its a 81 cutlass, ill make it work :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

Did you keep your setup?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 05:58 PM~16931071
> *Yea I Had Isrial Paint Her :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :drama:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 06:03 PM~16931150
> *Did you keep your setup?
> *


yeah gotta keep that whammy pump :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 18 2010, 07:06 PM~16931173
> *yeah gotta keep that whammy pump :biggrin:
> *


Dam it must have been a while cuz remember U had a piston in that bitch.. :dunno:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 06:11 PM~16931236
> *Dam it must have been a while cuz remember  U had a piston in that bitch.. :dunno:
> *


in a honda?looks like one


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 18 2010, 07:16 PM~16931302
> *in a honda?looks like one
> *


So Who's Working On Your Ride 4 U? U KNOW U GOTTA STAY VALLE BUILT :yessad:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 05:49 PM~16930394
> *Hey Guys Check Out My New WHIP  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hurbie estuipd where is the #53


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 18 2010, 08:00 PM~16931780
> *Hurbie estuipd where is the #53
> *


Thats Next Isrials not finished painting it yet.. :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 06:22 PM~16931380
> *So Who's Working On Your Ride 4 U? U KNOW U GOTTA STAY VALLE BUILT :yessad:
> *


me, ill bring it home tomorrow so i can work on it.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 18 2010, 08:19 PM~16932024
> *me, ill bring it home tomorrow so i can work on it.
> *


Thats cool Homie :thumbsup: But Dnt Be Araid To Ask For Some Help If You Need It :yes:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

Orale jojo Que Pasa???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 08:15 PM~16932768
> *Orale jojo Que Pasa???
> *


SUP HOMIE.......JUST CATCHING UP ON SOME BACK PAGES!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HOW YOU DOING LOKO???


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 09:20 PM~16932824
> *SUP  HOMIE.......JUST CATCHING UP ON SOME BACK PAGES!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HOW YOU DOING LOKO???
> *


Just her waiting for some ppl to post.. Hows everything with you man? You ready 4 spring break? :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

YES SIR.....I'LL BE OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 09:30 PM~16932950
> *YES SIR.....I'LL BE OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


How about the Friday night Cruzin??


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 18 2010, 07:02 PM~16931133
> *i didn't like it so now its a 81 cutlass, ill make it work :biggrin:
> *


Whrere are the Pics??


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 08:46 PM~16933128
> *Whrere are the Pics??
> *


tomorrow pics it looks like hell


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 08:34 PM~16932996
> *How about the Friday night Cruzin??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 18 2010, 09:49 PM~16933173
> *tomorrow pics it looks like hell
> *


esta bein...before and after pics...the worse it looks before as how much better its gonna look after


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 09:53 PM~16933225
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


So you'll be out tomarrow night?? :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 08:05 PM~16931849
> *Thats Next Isrials not finished painting it yet.. :roflmao:
> *


What Israel are you guy's talking about!??????????


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 09:53 PM~16933225
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


What's up jojo


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 18 2010, 10:06 PM~16933331
> *What Israel are you guy's talking about!??????????
> *


The Painter


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 10:08 PM~16933343
> *The Painter
> *


Street Kingz!??????????


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 08:56 PM~16933261
> *So you'll be out tomarrow night?? :cheesy:
> *


NO......LEAVING TO SAN DIEGO AFTER WORK.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 18 2010, 09:07 PM~16933332
> *What's up jojo
> *


SUP HOMIE....HOW YOU BEEN??? :wave:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 18 2010, 10:09 PM~16933356
> *Street Kingz!??????????
> *


PURO PEDO HOMIE J/K  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 10:11 PM~16933375
> *NO......LEAVING TO SAN DIEGO AFTER WORK.
> *


Lucky vato.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 10:12 PM~16933395
> *SUP HOMIE....HOW YOU BEEN??? :wave:
> *


you know just tryin to stay busy workin on the blazer..how the familia homie?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

YOU NOT GOING???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 10:12 PM~16933396
> *PURO PEDO HOMIE J/K   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Cruzing tomorrow or just parking lot pimpin!???????????


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 10:14 PM~16933425
> *YOU NOT GOING???
> *


Is The Show Sat or Sun?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 09:16 PM~16933439
> *Is The Show Sat or Sun?
> *


SUNDAY, BUT GONNA GO VISIT FAMILY FOR THE WEEKEND.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 10:14 PM~16933425
> *YOU NOT GOING???
> *


No bro my jefitas 70th b day .


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 18 2010, 10:15 PM~16933428
> *Cruzing tomorrow or just parking lot pimpin!???????????
> *


We Need To Start Cruzin Instead Of Playing Parling Lot Security Over There...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 18 2010, 09:15 PM~16933428
> *Cruzing tomorrow or just parking lot pimpin!???????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 18 2010, 09:17 PM~16933452
> *No bro my jefitas 70th b day .
> *


ORALE.....THEN I KNOW IT'S IMPORTANT TO BE THERE. HOPE SHE HAS A GREAT DAY ON HER B-DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 10:17 PM~16933456
> *We Need To Start Cruzin Instead Of Playing Parling Lot Security Over There...
> *


We need to bring jente with drivers lic. so we dont get our shit towed!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 18 2010, 09:22 PM~16933513
> *We need to bring jente with drivers lic. so we dont get our shit towed!
> *


HOW ARE THE COPS ON CRUISING IN PALM SPRINGS, CAUSE I KNOW THE COPS HERE IN CAT CITY ARE ASSHOLES!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 18 2010, 10:22 PM~16933513
> *We need to bring jente with drivers lic. so we dont get our shit towed!
> *


That The Cars Owner to find Someone Que No?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 10:24 PM~16933546
> *HOW ARE THE COPS ON CRUISING IN PALM SPRINGS, CAUSE I KNOW THE COPS HERE IN CAT CITY ARE ASSHOLES!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


THE VALLE FULL OR  ASSHOLE COP  ! A LIL CRUZING WONT BE BAD. SHOW THEM WHATS UP!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 10:24 PM~16933546
> *HOW ARE THE COPS ON CRUISING IN PALM SPRINGS, CAUSE I KNOW THE COPS HERE IN CAT CITY ARE ASSHOLES!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


When I Was Kickin Back On Palm Canyon Last Year With Valle Style They Were Cool They Even Checked Out Carlos's Trunk


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

im down to roll wit or wit out a lic


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 10:35 PM~16933667
> *im down to roll wit or wit out a lic
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MORE PICS FROM THE SOTBALL GAME!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 09:28 PM~16933585
> *When I Was Kickin Back On Palm Canyon Last Year With Valle Style They Were Cool They Even Checked Out Carlos's Trunk
> *


ONE TIME WE HAD SOME CARS PARKED BY THE CURB AND THE 65 IN MY DRIVEWAY, CCPD DROVE BY THRU A U-TURN AND STOPPED, THEY SAID IF THEY SAW THE CARS DRIVING IN THE STREETS THEY WOULD GET TOWED CAUSE OF THE TIRES.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 10:40 PM~16933735
> *ONE TIME WE HAD SOME CARS PARKED BY THE CURB AND THE 65 IN MY DRIVEWAY, CCPD DROVE BY THRU A U-TURN AND STOPPED, THEY SAID IF THEY SAW THE CARS DRIVING IN THE STREETS THEY WOULD GET TOWED CAUSE OF THE TIRES.
> *


those cops r just jelous that they dont have a low low


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 10:35 PM~16933667
> *im down to roll wit or wit out a lic
> *


THAT'S OUR PREZ. STREETKINGZ BABY!!!!!!!!!  I :biggrin: ll follow you all knight!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 10:40 PM~16933735
> *ONE TIME WE HAD SOME CARS PARKED BY THE CURB AND THE 65 IN MY DRIVEWAY, CCPD DROVE BY THRU A U-TURN AND STOPPED, THEY SAID IF THEY SAW THE CARS DRIVING IN THE STREETS THEY WOULD GET TOWED CAUSE OF THE TIRES.
> *


YEAH FUCK CCPD THEY TOWED MY CADI WHEN MY WHEEL FELL OFF  :banghead: :x:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 09:43 PM~16933766
> *those cops r just jelous that they dont have a low low
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 18 2010, 10:43 PM~16933771
> *THAT'S OUR PREZ.  STREETKINGZ BABY!!!!!!!!!  I :biggrin: ll follow you all knight!
> *


hell yea omar :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 10:43 PM~16933766
> *those cops r just jelous that they dont have a low low
> *


As A Matter Of Fact We Got Pulled On The Way Back FRM Rollerz Picnic by a Undercover


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

POST SOME PIC'S RAZA MUNCHO WIRI WIRI!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 10:47 PM~16933809
> *As A Matter Of Fact We Got Pulled On The Way Back FRM Rollerz Picnic by a Undercover
> *


when was this


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 09:44 PM~16933780
> *YEAH FUCK CCPD THEY TOWED MY CADI WHEN MY WHEEL FELL OFF   :banghead:  :x:
> *


 :0


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 10:48 PM~16933819
> *when was this
> *


When Rollerz Only Had Thier Picnic We Were Coming Back On 111 In Rancho Mirage & Got Stopped


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 10:51 PM~16933867
> *When Rollerz Only Had Thier Picnic We Were Coming Back On 111 In Rancho Mirage & Got Stopped
> *


this last picnic


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 10:53 PM~16933905
> *this last picnic
> *


 :yes: YUP


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 10:48 PM~16933819
> *when was this
> *


On the way back from the rollerz only picnic. .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 10:53 PM~16933905
> *this last picnic
> *


Estas dormido o que.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 10:55 PM~16933924
> *:yes: YUP
> *


u should of tighten up da knock off and maybe u wouldnt of gotten ur car tooken away j/k homie that really sucks though


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 08:05 PM~16931849
> *Thats Next Isrials not finished painting it yet.. :roflmao:
> *


:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 18 2010, 10:57 PM~16933948
> *Estas dormido o que.
> *


just a lil bit :yessad:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 18 2010, 10:47 PM~16933816
> *POST SOME PIC'S RAZA MUNCHO WIRI WIRI!
> 
> 
> ...


Puro wiri wiri I no action.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 10:58 PM~16933969
> *u should of tighten up da knock off and maybe u wouldnt of gotten ur car tooken away j/k homie that really sucks though
> *


Ya Paso 9 meses way :angry:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 10:58 PM~16933969
> *u should of tighten up da knock off and maybe u wouldnt of gotten ur car tooken away j/k homie that really sucks though
> *


O YOU FORGOT ABOUT YOURE WEDDING DAY CABRON!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 18 2010, 10:04 PM~16934027
> *O YOU FORGOT ABOUT YOURE WEDDING DAY CABRON!
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: QUE PASO DAVID.... DO TELL. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 18 2010, 10:17 PM~16933452
> *No bro my jefitas 70th b day .
> *


Don't lie ur getting ur colon cleansed :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 18 2010, 11:00 PM~16933982
> *:drama: :drama: :drama:
> *


That's sad bro.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 18 2010, 11:04 PM~16934027
> *O YOU FORGOT ABOUT YOURE WEDDING DAY CABRON!
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 18 2010, 11:07 PM~16934053
> *Don't lie ur getting ur colon cleansed :roflmao:
> *


Aren't we going together .


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: st1984, jojo67, ABEL760, RO INDIO 321, RF LINCOLN, OMAR TRECE

QUE PASA ABEL.....COMO ESTAS HOMIE.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 18 2010, 10:08 PM~16934072
> *Aren't we going together .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 11:06 PM~16934049
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: QUE PASO DAVID.... DO TELL. :biggrin:
> *


my wheel was also fallin off, my bad panchito i should of stayed quit


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2010, 10:09 PM~16934077
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: st1984, jojo67, ABEL760, RO INDIO 321, RF LINCOLN, OMAR TRECE
> 
> ...


WHATS GOOD BRO..JUST STAYING BUSY..


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 18 2010, 11:08 PM~16934072
> *Aren't we going together .
> *


can a third party clean it for both of u guys, i dont mind


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 18 2010, 11:08 PM~16934072
> *Aren't we going together .
> *


You said u didn't need me to hold ur hand after all make up ur mind paisa :dunno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 18 2010, 10:13 PM~16934110
> *WHATS GOOD BRO..JUST STAYING BUSY..
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 10:13 PM~16934116
> *can a third party clean it for both of u guys, i dont mind
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 11:13 PM~16934116
> *can a third party clean it for both of u guys, i dont mind
> *


I fucking knew it I saw it in the way u looked at him last weekend hey bro be truucha that's property of big indio :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OK FELLAS.......I'M OUT, GOT TO GET OUT EARLY TOMMORROW. :wave: :wave:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 11:11 PM~16934090
> *my wheel was also fallin off, my bad panchito i should of stayed quit
> *


It Happens To EveryoneHomie :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 18 2010, 11:17 PM~16934138
> *I fucking knew it I saw it in the way u looked at him last weekend hey bro be truucha that's property of big indio :roflmao:
> *


 :loco: :nosad:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 11:13 PM~16934116
> *can a third party clean it for both of u guys, i dont mind
> *


Yes you can david but you need to start cleaning in the front first.mi hijo tito.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 18 2010, 11:17 PM~16934138
> *I fucking knew it I saw it in the way u looked at him last weekend hey bro be truucha that's property of big indio :roflmao:
> *


fuck it ill clean his colon too


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 18 2010, 11:22 PM~16934177
> *Yes you can david but you need to start cleaning in the front first.mi hijo tito.
> *


u want me to start from ur snatch first and then work my way to ur colon, im down wit that


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 11:21 PM~16934171
> *:loco:  :nosad:
> *


Don't act like u wouldn't do it for rick foo! :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 11:31 PM~16934238
> *fuck it ill clean his colon too
> *


Damnit that's what married life will do to a man huh :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 18 2010, 11:35 PM~16934264
> *Don't act like u wouldn't do it for rick foo! :roflmao: :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 18 2010, 11:35 PM~16934264
> *Don't act like u wouldn't do it for rick foo! :roflmao: :yes:
> *


Chale I Can Do Better :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 18 2010, 11:38 PM~16934278
> *Damnit that's what married life will do to a man huh :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 11:39 PM~16934283
> *Chale I Can Do Better :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2010, 11:39 PM~16934283
> *Chale I Can Do Better :biggrin:
> *


Keep telling urself that :loco: :nono:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 11:33 PM~16934249
> *u want me to start from ur snatch first and then work my way to ur colon, im down wit that
> *


I knew you where gay david .that's what happens to little kids that end up county.........te volvieron joto


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

que onda david i didn't know u rolled like that homie...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 18 2010, 11:11 PM~16934090
> *my wheel was also fallin off, my bad panchito i should of stayed quit
> *






































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 14 2010, 10:44 PM~16892307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey panchito orlando wants to know wher u got ur laser cutting done he needs some done for his car?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 19 2010, 11:06 AM~16937451
> *Hey panchito orlando wants to know wher u got ur laser cutting done he needs some done for his car?
> *


No Mames Cabron Puro Plasma Cut :biggrin: I Was Getting Jiggy With It Homie :yes:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by intoxicated c.c._@Mar 19 2010, 08:58 AM~16936376
> *que onda david i didn't know u rolled like that homie...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: THIS IS WHAT I LIKE TOO SEE :biggrin: 
:yes: :yes:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 19 2010, 07:35 PM~16941154
> *No Mames Cabron Puro Plasma Cut :biggrin: I Was Getting Jiggy With It Homie :yes:
> *


Calmate will smith :roflmao: ur more of a pee wee herman type vato!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 19 2010, 08:00 PM~16941415
> *Calmate will smith :roflmao: ur more of a pee wee herman type vato!
> *


BETTER THAN BEING THE RICHARD SIMON TYPE :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 19 2010, 06:46 PM~16941280
> *:biggrin: THIS IS WHAT I LIKE TOO SEE :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :boink: :boink: :drama:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

SIMON COULD I HAVE YOUR UNPREDICKABLE SHIRT OR DID YOUR EX GET IT IN THE DEVORCE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Mar 19 2010, 08:52 PM~16942396
> *SIMON COULD I HAVE YOUR UNPREDICKABLE SHIRT OR DID YOUR EX GET IT IN THE DEVORCE
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 19 2010, 08:12 PM~16941539
> *BETTER THAN BEING THE RICHARD SIMON TYPE :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Mar 19 2010, 09:52 PM~16942396
> *SIMON COULD I HAVE YOUR UNPREDICKABLE SHIRT OR DID YOUR EX GET IT IN THE DEVORCE
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: it was a nasty divorce she took everything it wouldn't fit u anyway foo ur like a 3t I have one I made for my daughter that might fit u :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 19 2010, 09:31 PM~16942787
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: it was a nasty divorce she took everything it wouldn't fit u anyway foo ur like a 3t I have one I made for my daughter that might fit u :thumbsup:
> *


hey simon how much would you charge me to weld my firewall?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 19 2010, 11:04 PM~16943095
> *hey simon how much would you charge me to weld my firewall?
> *


Pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 19 2010, 11:04 PM~16943095
> *hey simon how much would you charge me to weld my firewall?
> *


Pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

orale heres my pumps being try to install 4 pass 3 years but something allways comes up bought a41 chevy rebuilt the 62 powertrain new or replaced this year i owe the state 1,900$ o well lets go crusing palm spring the more lowriders the cops see the less they harrase us the valle has to many lowriders to stop us 
TTFT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BOMBS AWAY


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 20 2010, 01:56 PM~16946227
> *orale heres my pumps being try to install 4 pass 3 years but something allways comes up bought a41 chevy rebuilt  the 62 powertrain  new or replaced this year i owe the state 1,900$  o well  lets go crusing palm spring the more lowriders the cops see the less they harrase us the valle has to many lowriders to stop us
> TTFT
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: nice


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

any pics from the show jojo?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 20 2010, 01:56 PM~16946227
> *orale heres my pumps being try to install 4 pass 3 years but something allways comes up bought a41 chevy rebuilt  the 62 powertrain  new or replaced this year i owe the state 1,900$  o well  lets go crusing palm spring the more lowriders the cops see the less they harrase us the valle has to many lowriders to stop us
> TTFT
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 20 2010, 07:32 PM~16948086
> *any pics from the show jojo?
> *


What show ???


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 20 2010, 09:54 PM~16949778
> *What show ???
> *


SD lowrider show, the show tomorrow but setup day is today


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 19 2010, 10:31 PM~16942787
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: it was a nasty divorce she took everything it wouldn't fit u anyway foo ur like a 3t I have one I made for my daughter that might fit u :thumbsup:
> *


GOING TO A JAIME FOX CONCERT THAT WOULD BE FIRME ME PREZ SAID IT'S OK ALL 3 OF THEM


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 20 2010, 01:56 PM~16946227
> *orale heres my pumps being try to install 4 pass 3 years but something allways comes up bought a41 chevy rebuilt  the 62 powertrain  new or replaced this year i owe the state 1,900$  o well  lets go crusing palm spring the more lowriders the cops see the less they harrase us the valle has to many lowriders to stop us
> TTFT
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Super Clean!! Wanna Hop?? :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Mar 21 2010, 11:22 AM~16953078
> *GOING TO A JAIME FOX CONCERT THAT WOULD BE FIRME ME PREZ SAID IT'S OK ALL 3 OF THEM
> *


What about me I wanna go. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Mar 21 2010, 12:22 PM~16953078
> *GOING TO A JAIME FOX CONCERT THAT WOULD BE FIRME ME PREZ SAID IT'S OK ALL 3 OF THEM
> *


Why don't u just wear ur knee high boots and red vest u got for ur display isn't that his favorite outfit he likes to see u in or ur apple bottom jeans and ur boots wiff da furr mas puto! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 01:57 PM~16953563
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Super Clean!! Wanna Hop?? :biggrin:
> *


Uh oh is that a challenge? :dunno::drama:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 01:57 PM~16953563
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Super Clean!! Wanna Hop?? :biggrin:
> *


Uh oh is that a challenge? :dunno::drama:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 21 2010, 03:25 PM~16954027
> *What about me I wanna go. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


We said jaime fox not vicente fox.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 01:57 PM~16953563
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Super Clean!! Wanna Hop?? :biggrin:
> *


Indio said we would hop let's do it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 20 2010, 01:57 PM~16946239
> *BOMBS AWAY
> 
> 
> ...


POST MORE PIC'S CLAUDIO NO SEAS GACHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

The Latest Adition To Royal Fantasies


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 21 2010, 04:13 PM~16954300
> *Uh oh is that a challenge? :dunno::drama:
> *


it sounds like a challenge to me :yes: :drama:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 21 2010, 05:10 PM~16954661
> *Indio said we would hop let's do it
> *


what do you mean "We" you ask one bean you get the whole fucken burrito :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 21 2010, 04:13 PM~16954300
> *Uh oh is that a challenge? :dunno::drama:
> *


S-10 v.s S-10 Que No?? :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 08:49 PM~16956626
> *S-10 v.s S-10 Que No?? :biggrin:
> *


wasn't that the OG question


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 08:52 PM~16956654
> *wasn't that the OG question
> *


I Cant remember :dunno:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

damn i thought that Turtle was a flake til i saw this car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Nah for real the Habor Area cruise night was off the Hook it was like a big car show in a cruise night


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 08:49 PM~16956626
> *S-10 v.s S-10 Que No?? :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :drama:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 07:30 PM~16956326
> *what do you mean "We" you ask one bean you get the whole fucken burrito :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ain't u greedy ur getting the whole burrito. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

..


> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 08:30 PM~16956326
> *what do you mean "We" you ask one bean you get the whole fucken burrito :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Afraid.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

:rimshot: :sprint: :werd: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 21 2010, 07:26 PM~16955703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 of street kingz older rides.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

I JUST PULLED THIS OUT OF COACHELLA OFF OF AVE. DEPLATA


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 21 2010, 10:14 PM~16957720
> *1 of street kingz older rides.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THREE WEEKS AND YOU WON'T RECONIZE IT AT ALL :buttkick:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 10:18 PM~16957774
> *I JUST PULLED THIS OUT OF COACHELLA OFF OF AVE. DEPLATA
> 
> 
> ...


How Much???


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 21 2010, 07:26 PM~16955703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that javi's old monte?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 21 2010, 11:26 PM~16957853
> *How Much???
> *


CHEAP :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 01:57 PM~16953563
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Super Clean!! Wanna Hop?? :biggrin:
> *





















why not but im building the ese10 more for show the end summer it shoud b ready
and its on


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 10:32 PM~16957919
> *CHEAP  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 08:49 PM~16956626
> *S-10 v.s S-10 Que No?? :biggrin:
> *


ESE 10 VS S10


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 21 2010, 10:41 PM~16958029
> *ESE 10 VS S10
> *


:thumbsup: :buttkick:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 08:30 PM~16956326
> *what do you mean "We" you ask one bean you get the whole fucken burrito :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's how it goes homie :thumbsup: pull up or shut up :buttkick:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 21 2010, 10:41 PM~16958029
> *ESE 10 VS S10
> *


Get him Cludio show the youngster how the S-10 Rocks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 10:58 PM~16958213
> *Get him Cludio show the youngster how the S-10 Rocks :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cant be mad at that. :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 21 2010, 10:48 PM~16958117
> *That's how it goes homie :thumbsup: pull up or shut up :buttkick:
> *


You got a lot Lip on you Midget :biggrin: :biggrin: Stop Hanging off Orlandos and Indio's Nuts and pull you shit up :0 Make Sure that you dont embrasses that RO name


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> damn i thought that Turtle was a flake til i saw this car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> All right smart ass. You didnt say anything about going anywhere.
> Besides my wife doesnt kick me out of the house every other day focker. :wow:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:03 PM~16958252
> *You got a lot Lip on you Midget :biggrin:  :biggrin: Stop Hanging off Orlandos and Indio's Nuts and pull you shit up  :0  Make Sure that you dont embrasses that RO name
> *



Now now girls settle down....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

you droped a bomb on me baby


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

lets not run there an f*#k one lets walk and f#@k them all


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 21 2010, 11:14 PM~16958332
> *lets not run there an f*#k one lets walk and f#@k them all
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD IDEA...I CALL 1ST :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 21 2010, 10:32 PM~16957922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 By the time I'm Done Mine will Be More Show Than Anything But Thats Not Gonna Stop Me From Enjoying It Homie  :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 21 2010, 11:04 PM~16958263
> *Now now girls settle down....
> *


AH we are just having a little Fun  its just a little friendly Competition :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 11:16 PM~16958337
> *By the time I'm Done Mine will Be More Show Than Anything But Thats Not Gonna Stop Me From Enjoying It Homie    :biggrin:
> *


Key words right there :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:17 PM~16958344
> *AH we are just having a little Fun   its just a little friendly Competition  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I just want to make sure no one gets butt hurt.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 10:58 PM~16958213
> *Get him Cludio show the youngster how the S-10 Rocks :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


This youngsters Gonna Be The 1 Rockin :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 11:19 PM~16958358
> *This youngsters Gonna Be The 1 Walkin :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



I fixed it for you. :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 21 2010, 11:18 PM~16958350
> *Key words right there :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hey His is'nt completly finished either!! He said by the end of summer so theres plenty of time... :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 21 2010, 11:19 PM~16958354
> *I just want to make sure no one gets butt hurt.
> 
> *


Nah Orlando already said not to get Butt hurt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 21 2010, 07:26 PM~16955703
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMM BRO!!!
Thats almost as bad as the Malibu. :wow:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:22 PM~16958383
> *Nah Orlando already said not to get Butt hurt
> *



Just want to make sure. 
I really didnt want to see him crying. :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 21 2010, 11:20 PM~16958369
> *I fixed it for you.  :biggrin:
> *


You Know I'm Not One To Back Down!! :angry:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 21 2010, 11:22 PM~16958387
> *DAMM BRO!!!
> Thats almost as bad as the Malibu.  :wow:
> *


Not as Bad this one Runs :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 11:21 PM~16958382
> *Hey His is'nt completly finished either!! He said by the end of summer so theres plenty of time... :biggrin:
> *



Its already pretty hot outside so you guys better get on It.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

Whats Up Abel?? :wave:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN+Mar 21 2010, 11:24 PM~16958403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it has no door handles and I know your big ass cant be doing the Dukes Of Hazzard to get in and out foolio. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 21 2010, 11:25 PM~16958411
> *Its already pretty hot outside so you guys better get on It.
> *


I Think I Can Handle it I've Was Workin In The Backyard For 2 Years Before i Started At THE SHOP!! Its All Good!! :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:25 PM~16958410
> *Not as Bad this one Runs :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :burn:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 21 2010, 10:14 PM~16957720
> *1 of street kingz older rides.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Since you guys like to claim shit who was the one that shaved the door handles and do you still have them :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 11:29 PM~16958433
> *I Think I Can Handle it I've Was Workin In The Backyard For 2 Years Before i Started At THE SHOP!! Its All Good!! :biggrin:
> *



Dude your pops wouldnt let you in the house for 2 years thats why you where in the backyard. :wow:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 21 2010, 11:27 PM~16958422
> *No but ypu like to back that thing up.  :biggrin:
> 
> Just giving you a hard time focker, dont get awitas on me
> *


 ITS ALL GOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 10:26 PM~16958414
> *Whats Up Abel?? :wave:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN DOGG.. HOW ABOUT I PUT THE SWITCHES BACK IN MY S-10 :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 21 2010, 11:32 PM~16958454
> *Dude your pops wouldnt let you in the house for 2 years thats why you where in the backyard.  :wow:
> *


NA I Wasn't Always Living With My Mom & Dad PUTO!! :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 11:35 PM~16958476
> *NA I Wasn't Always Living With My Mom &  Dad PUTO!! :biggrin:
> *


You dont want to bring up that subject fool. :happysad:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 11:35 PM~16958476
> *NA I Wasn't Always Living With My Mom &  Dad PUTO!! :biggrin:
> *


you guys have issues


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 21 2010, 11:33 PM~16958465
> *WHATS CRACKIN DOGG.. HOW ABOUT I PUT THE SWITCHES BACK IN MY S-10  :biggrin:
> *


Wacha A Double Team Just Like Old Times Sounds Good Ha Ha :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:03 PM~16958252
> *You got a lot Lip on you Midget :biggrin:  :biggrin: Stop Hanging off Orlandos and Indio's Nuts and pull you shit up  :0  Make Sure that you dont embrasses that RO name
> *


That's right but the difference beetween u and me I can back my talk up ask panchito as for u wtf have u done besides make urself sound like a dumb fuck! Who the fuck r u anyway besides my next victom as far as hanging on orlando and indios nuts don't be jealous u can hang on mine and speaking of embaressment I would say ur embaressing rf but ur just a groupie wtf have u done besides hang on rick and turtles nuts biotch :buttkick:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 21 2010, 11:37 PM~16958494
> *You dont want to bring up that subject fool.  :happysad:
> *


I Didn't You Did!!  :dunno:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16958524
> *That's right but the difference beetween u and me I can back my talk up ask panchito as for u wtf have u done besides make urself sound like a dumb fuck! Who the fuck r u anyway besides my next victom as far as hanging on orlando and indios nuts don't be jealous u can hang on mine and speaking of embaressment I would say ur embaressing rf but ur just a groupie wtf have u done besides hang on rick and turtles nuts biotch :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE+Mar 21 2010, 11:38 PM~16958500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watcha!!!
Who likes the double team???? :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:44 PM~16958540
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Answer the question foolio...... :cheesy:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 21 2010, 11:45 PM~16958549
> *What family dosent???
> Watcha!!!
> Who likes the double team???? :biggrin:
> *


nasty bitches


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 21 2010, 11:46 PM~16958552
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :run: :run: :rofl:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 21 2010, 11:45 PM~16958549
> *What family dosent???
> Watcha!!!
> Who likes the double team???? :biggrin:
> *


Tu Sabes!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 21 2010, 11:46 PM~16958552
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Answer the question foolio...... :cheesy:
> *


I pled the 5th :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:48 PM~16958560
> *:run:  :run:  :rofl:
> *



Answer the question estupid.

and check your PM's


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16958524
> *That's right but the difference beetween u and me I can back my talk up ask panchito as for u wtf have u done besides make urself sound like a dumb fuck! Who the fuck r u anyway besides my next victom as far as hanging on orlando and indios nuts don't be jealous u can hang on mine and speaking of embaressment I would say ur embaressing rf but ur just a groupie wtf have u done besides hang on rick and turtles nuts biotch :buttkick:
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

THOSE WHO KNOW DON'T TALK AND THOSE WHO TALK DON'T KNOW


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:51 PM~16958580
> *THOSE WHO KNOW DON'T TALK AND THOSE WHO TALK DON'T KNOW
> *


That's right so shut ur mouth and bring something out stop embarassing urself joto! :roflmao:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:51 PM~16958580
> *THOSE WHO KNOW DON'T TALK AND THOSE WHO TALK DON'T KNOW
> *



:werd:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:51 PM~16958580
> *THOSE WHO KNOW DON'T TALK AND THOSE WHO TALK DON'T KNOW
> *


YOU KNOW IM JUST MESS N AROUND WITH YOU RIGHT SIMON DONT TAKE THIS SHIT TO THE CHEEKS


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 21 2010, 11:51 PM~16958579
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 memories :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:57 PM~16958610
> *YOU KNOW IM JUST MESS N AROUND WITH YOU RIGHT SIMON DONT TAKE THIS SHIT TO THE CHEEKS
> *


:thumbsup: I know I don't take it to the cheeks I give it bro but ur still on the top of the list :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:57 PM~16958610
> *YOU KNOW IM JUST MESS N AROUND WITH YOU RIGHT SIMON DONT TAKE THIS SHIT TO THE CHEEKS
> *


Just Let Them Know You Sumthin In The Works Fool?? :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 21 2010, 11:23 PM~16958401
> *Just want to make sure.
> I really didnt want to see him crying. :biggrin:
> *


If I do will u hold me? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

This Guy :loco: 

You will be and the answer is no. :nono:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 12:04 AM~16958654
> *If I do will u hold me? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *











:rimshot: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 22 2010, 12:01 AM~16958634
> *Just Let Them Know You Sumthin In The Works Fool??  :thumbsup:
> *


So what u got in the works bro? (Rflife)


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 12:00 AM~16958629
> *:thumbsup: I know I don't take it to the cheeks I give it bro but ur still on the top of the list :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


IM GOING TO BUILD SOMETHING JUST FOR YOU BUDDY


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 22 2010, 12:08 AM~16958673
> *This Guy  :loco:
> 
> You will be and the answer is no.  :nono:
> *


Then don't worry bout it u might want to have some tissue ready for ur boy though


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 12:14 AM~16958710
> *Then don't worry bout it u might want to have some tissue ready for ur boy though
> *


hey you need to put down the Pom Poms and get working on your ride make sure you spend all you money on the hydros dont worry about the rest of the car :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 12:14 AM~16958710
> *Then don't worry bout it u might want to have some tissue ready for ur boy though
> *



Trust me I aint worried.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 12:10 AM~16958690
> *IM GOING TO BUILD SOMETHING JUST FOR YOU BUDDY
> *


Sounds good to me bro just make sure its out before they make flying cars :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 12:17 AM~16958723
> *hey you need to put down the Pom Poms and get working on your ride make sure you spend all you money on the hydros dont worry about the rest of the car  :biggrin:
> *


U want me to give u ur pom poms back? And ill build it with used shit  :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 12:21 AM~16958754
> *U want me to give u ur pom poms back? And ill build it with used shit  :thumbsup:
> *


oki doki :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 22 2010, 12:08 AM~16958676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U already used that one foo try something else tecato!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 12:24 AM~16958776
> *oki doki :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 12:27 AM~16958790
> *U already used that one foo try something else tecato!
> *











HOW BOUT THIS ONE :biggrin:​


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 22 2010, 12:17 AM~16958726
> *Trust me I aint worried.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 12:28 AM~16958798
> *:biggrin:
> *


I hope these post dont count against your membership to RO :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 22 2010, 12:31 AM~16958808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: atta boy!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 12:33 AM~16958813
> *I hope these post dont count against your membership to RO :biggrin:
> *


My membership to RO should be the last thing you should worry about focus on whatever u have in the works mija! :buttkick:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 12:33 AM~16958813
> *I hope these post dont count against your membership to RO :biggrin:
> *


I thought we weren't getting butt hurt? :dunno:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 12:00 AM~16958629
> *:thumbsup: I know I don't take it to the cheeks I give it bro but ur still on the top of the list :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


I feel so important Im on top of the list :biggrin: Am I before get Rollerz Only plaque :h5: :h5:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 12:41 AM~16958853
> *I feel so important Im on top of the list  :biggrin:  Am I before get Rollerz Only plaque :h5:  :h5:
> *


Damn bro u seem to be real concerned about me joining rollerz only u want to blog about it?


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 12:48 AM~16958879
> *Damn bro u seem to be real concerned about me joining rollerz only u want to blog about it?
> *


nah not really concerned :biggrin: going to sleep now taLK TO YOU TOMORROW


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 12:41 AM~16958853
> *I feel so important Im on top of the list  :biggrin:  Am I before get Rollerz Only plaque :h5:  :h5:
> *


No by the time u come out ill have a plaque and 3 more kids and probably retire from my job :yes: :h5:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 12:52 AM~16958900
> *nah not really concerned  :biggrin:  going to sleep now taLK TO YOU TOMORROW
> *


Aight eace:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

:drama: :wave:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 09:18 PM~16957774
> *I JUST PULLED THIS OUT OF COACHELLA OFF OF AVE. DEPLATA
> 
> 
> ...


U came up on that one bro cause it was cheap iwent to go look at it. Good luck with the build.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:17 PM~16958723
> *hey you need to put down the Pom Poms and get working on your ride make sure you spend all you money on the hydros dont worry about the rest of the car  :biggrin:
> *


I think u should worry about the rest of the car. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

wow :wow:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 22 2010, 07:42 AM~16959831
> *U came up on that one bro cause it was cheap iwent to go look at it. Good luck with the build.
> *


Thanks man


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 09:18 PM~16957774
> *I JUST PULLED THIS OUT OF COACHELLA OFF OF AVE. DEPLATA
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR WENT TO TEJAS? :angry: ? :angry: :uh: HOW MUCH 1,000 ?? 
SHOULD OF STAYED


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Arizona, Palm Springs, Riverside Chapters


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

AAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 22 2010, 12:31 AM~16958808
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 22 2010, 12:05 PM~16961902
> *THIS CAR WENT TO TEJAS? :angry: ? :angry:  :uh:  HOW MUCH 1,000 ??
> SHOULD OF STAYED
> *



$$$$ somethin like that. Yall boys slept on this one. Oh well now its in Texas where it belongs.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2010, 11:58 AM~16962251
> *$$$$ somethin like that. Yall boys slept on this one. Oh well now its in Texas where it belongs.
> *


Keep us posted bro. And don't sell it to some jap.


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\sandiego\P321236420100321_18.JPGC:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\sandiego\PC:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\sandiego\P321232820100321_08.JPG321235420100321_14.JPG


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

These are sum foto's of this last Weekend's Carshow, in San Diego, Qualcomm stadium``````````know i put these in the wrong place but here they are anyway 
i'ma post more soon ....check these out for now....


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@Mar 22 2010, 04:12 PM~16964672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

*TTT*​


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 22 2010, 07:01 AM~16959915
> *I think u should worry about the rest of the car. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I posted the video of ur regal on you tube check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@Mar 22 2010, 04:12 PM~16964672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tony are ready for this Saturday picnic in indio.viejitos. cc


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 09:48 PM~16969132
> *I posted the video of ur regal on you tube check it out :thumbsup:
> *


what is the link for the you tube or whats is it under?


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 09:48 PM~16969132
> *I posted the video of ur regal on you tube check it out :thumbsup:
> *


Whats It Under?? :dunno:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 22 2010, 10:14 PM~16969456
> *Tony are ready for this Saturday picnic in indio.viejitos. cc
> *


I Told U Sumthin Was Happenin This weekend RF LIFE.... :yes:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Q-VO COACHELLA :wave: :wave:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 22 2010, 10:19 PM~16969530
> *I Told U Sumthin Was Happenin  This weekend RF LIFE.... :yes:
> *


yep good job columbi :biggrin: o


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

ABEL ARE YOU READY HOMIE?? :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 22 2010, 10:20 PM~16969542
> *Q-VO COACHELLA  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 22 2010, 09:24 PM~16969596
> *ABEL ARE YOU READY HOMIE?? :thumbsup:
> *


COME ON BRO WE DONT GET READY WE STAY READY... :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

st 1984 fell asleep at the keyboard??


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 22 2010, 10:26 PM~16969624
> *COME ON BRO WE DONT GET READY WE STAY READY... :biggrin:
> *


we dont fake it we just take it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

DOES ANYONE HAVE THE FLYER FOR THE PICNIC OR KNOW WHAT TIME ITS GOING TO HAPPEN?


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 22 2010, 10:26 PM~16969624
> *COME ON BRO WE DONT GET READY WE STAY READY... :biggrin:
> *


Hows The Monte Comin Along??


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 09:28 PM~16969636
> *we dont fake it we just take it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU TRYING TO BE FUNNY OR TALKING SHIT?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 22 2010, 10:28 PM~16969638
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE THE FLYER FOR THE PICNIC OR KNOW WHAT TIME ITS GOING TO HAPPEN?
> *


Starts at 10.00. Am


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 22 2010, 10:28 PM~16969638
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE THE FLYER FOR THE PICNIC OR KNOW WHAT TIME ITS GOING TO HAPPEN?
> *


not me we really dont get info on this side of the valley :angry:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 22 2010, 10:31 PM~16969667
> *YOU TRYING TO BE FUNNY OR TALKING SHIT?
> *


funny


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 22 2010, 09:29 PM~16969651
> *Hows The Monte Comin Along??
> *


ITS JUST DOWN TO ALL THE DETAILS BRO...WHO'S YOUR HOMEY?


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 22 2010, 09:31 PM~16969673
> *Starts at 10.00. Am
> *


THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 22 2010, 10:32 PM~16969687
> *ITS JUST DOWN TO ALL THE DETAILS BRO...WHO'S YOUR HOMEY?
> *


What Homie?? RF LIFE?? :dunno:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

YEAH


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 22 2010, 10:31 PM~16969667
> *YOU TRYING TO BE FUNNY OR TALKING SHIT?
> *


just try to break the ice no one was talking


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@Mar 22 2010, 04:12 PM~16964672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics tony.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Where is the picnic at on sat


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

what new besides the picnic


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

DHS show coming up April 10


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Jojo the SD pics


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 22 2010, 10:35 PM~16969717
> *YEAH
> *


That One Of Our Members!! :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 10:44 PM~16969833
> *what new besides the picnic
> *


We Still Have No Basic Idea Of Whats We Doin 4 Spring Break?? :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Jojo how did. You do in SD was it cool


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SUP HOMIE, HERE ARE A COUPLE CARS I RECOGNIZED IN SAN DIEGO. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 09:48 PM~16969132
> *I posted the video of ur regal on you tube check it out :thumbsup:
> *


Firme nice video


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 22 2010, 10:46 PM~16969864
> *Jojo the SD pics
> *


GOT ALOT OF THEM, BUT I'LL BE HERE ALL NIGHT UPLOADING THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

JoJo Don't Forget The Hinas!! :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 22 2010, 10:49 PM~16969899
> *We Still Have No Basic Idea Of Whats We Doin 4 Spring Break?? :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


There is really no where to meet up just start crusing and parking on the strip and the COPS won't say shit let's start next week on friday


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 22 2010, 10:52 PM~16969941
> *GOT ALOT OF THEM, BUT I'LL BE HERE ALL NIGHT UPLOADING THEM. :biggrin:
> *


Pics of the 65


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 22 2010, 10:49 PM~16969902
> *Jojo how did. You do in SD was it cool
> *


SUP RICK, I DIDN'T TAKE THE CAR... BUT IT WAS PRETTY COOL OUT THERE, I'M HOPING TO TAKE IT TO SAN BERDOO THO.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 22 2010, 10:50 PM~16969910
> *SUP HOMIE,  HERE ARE A COUPLE CARS I RECOGNIZED IN SAN DIEGO. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 22 2010, 10:55 PM~16969971
> *JoJo Don't Forget The Hinas!! :biggrin:
> *


I HAD THE WIFE WITH ME THIS TIME....SO I HAD TO BE GOOD. :angry:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice San Berdo is going to be off the hook


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 10:14 PM~16969457
> *what is the link for the you tube or whats is it under?
> *


Come to the picnic on sat and see for urself and bring more then ur big mouth!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 22 2010, 10:50 PM~16969910
> *SUP HOMIE,  HERE ARE A COUPLE CARS I RECOGNIZED IN SAN DIEGO. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 22 2010, 10:55 PM~16969973
> *There is really no where to meet up just start crusing and parking on the strip and the COPS won't say shit let's start next week on friday
> *


If Any One Sees Me Walkin The Strip You Better Pick Me up :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 22 2010, 10:56 PM~16969984
> *Pics of the 65
> *


NOT READY FOR A SHOW LIKE THAT JUST YET.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 10:59 PM~16970018
> *Come to the picnic on sat and see for urself and bring more then ur big mouth!
> *


your steal mad :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 22 2010, 10:59 PM~16970006
> *I HAD THE WIFE WITH ME THIS TIME....SO I HAD TO BE GOOD. :angry:
> *


 :nosad: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 10:59 PM~16970018
> *Come to the picnic on sat and see for urself nd bring more then ur big mouth!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

I cant weight to see it on sat


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Sat at what park


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 22 2010, 11:01 PM~16970033
> *NOT READY FOR A SHOW LIKE THAT JUST YET.
> *


Bring it down this weekend.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 22 2010, 11:04 PM~16970079
> *Bring it down this weekend.
> *


WHAT PARK IS IT GONNA BE AT???


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 11:02 PM~16970051
> *I cant weight to see it on sat
> *


You Wanna Bust Out Your Project Or You Wanna Make'Em Wait?? :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 22 2010, 11:05 PM~16970093
> *WHAT PARK IS IT GONNA BE AT???
> *


 miles park in indio


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 22 2010, 11:08 PM~16970120
> *You Wanna Bust Out Your Project Or You Wanna Make'Em Wait?? :biggrin:
> *


I will wait that car is only for st 1984


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 22 2010, 11:04 PM~16970071
> *Sat at what park
> *


Hey, Rick What Website Can I See Mondos Car On??


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 22 2010, 11:10 PM~16970136
> *miles park in indio
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Its d
its


> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 22 2010, 11:08 PM~16970120
> *You Wanna Bust Out Your Project Or You Wanna Make'Em Wait?? :biggrin:
> *


Its at my shop getting painted no primer cars in my club.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 11:10 PM~16970138
> *I will wait that car is only for st 1984
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Miles park is to small this valle is pumping out a lot of cars what happen with lake cahullia the RO picnic was cracking but needed more room


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Its on myspace joelou. I belive


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 22 2010, 11:12 PM~16970164
> *Its d
> its
> Its at my shop getting painted no primer cars in my club.
> *


they all start out primer :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 11:01 PM~16970039
> *your steal mad :biggrin:
> *


Chale it takes a lot more then ur woofing to get me mad I've already put in work for rollerz only what have u done for royal fantasies :dunno: and why u scared to let anyone know who u r ?


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 11:17 PM~16970216
> *Chale it takes a lot more then ur woofing to get me mad I've already put in work for rollerz only what have u done for royal fantasies :dunno: and why u scared to let anyone know who u r ?
> *


cuz it fun as shit this way :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 11:01 PM~16970039
> *your steal mad :biggrin:
> *


Chale it takes a lot more then ur woofing to get me mad I've already put in work for rollerz only what have u done for royal fantasies :dunno: and why u scared to let anyone know who u r ?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 22 2010, 11:12 PM~16970164
> *Its d
> its
> Its at my shop getting painted no primer cars in my club.
> *


New project and its not the lincoln.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 11:17 PM~16970216
> *Chale it takes a lot more then ur woofing to get me mad I've already put in work for rollerz only what have u done for royal fantasies :dunno: and why u scared to let anyone know who u r ?
> *


just remember its all in fun and i think you have put in work no doubt


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 11:21 PM~16970246
> *just remember its all in fun and i think you have put in work no doubt
> *


Kool


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 11:17 PM~16970210
> *they all start out primer :biggrin:
> *


And they end up in primer or paint jobs looking like primer.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 22 2010, 11:25 PM~16970289
> *And they end up in primer or paint jobs looking like primer.
> *


Who's car are you talking about?? :dunno:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 22 2010, 11:25 PM~16970289
> *And they end up in primer or paint jobs looking like primer.
> *


 :nicoderm: your not talk about our cars right?????


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Nah can't be talking about our cars right


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 22 2010, 11:25 PM~16970289
> *And they end up in primer or paint jobs looking like primer.
> *


get this shit stright the fun Im having with simon is between me and him dont bring clubs in to this shit thats what its not about some shit can be said that will get people but hurt and thats what hurts lowriding out here and trust me it goes both ways


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 11:36 PM~16970365
> *get this shit stright the fun Im having with simon is between me and him dont bring clubs in to this shit thats what its not about some shit can be said that will get people but hurt and thats what hurts lowriding out here and trust me it goes both ways
> *


Calm down rick.chillon


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 11:36 PM~16970365
> *get this shit stright the fun Im having with simon is between me and him dont bring clubs in to this shit thats what its not about some shit can be said that will get people but hurt and thats what hurts lowriding out here and trust me it goes both ways
> *


What happened I thought we aint getting butt hurt bro? And its not about royal fantasies its about u two maricones :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: let me be more clear (rflife Rflincoln)


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 11:29 PM~16970318
> *:nicoderm: your not talk about our cars right?????
> *


Who else is in here talking shit? :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 11:45 PM~16970416
> *What happened I thought we aint getting butt hurt bro? And its not about royal fantasies its about u two maricones :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: let me be more clear (rflife Rflincoln)
> *


Orale I Ain't Shit to You M/F But You wnna Put Me In It Then Fuck It You Just Made It To My List!! :angry:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 22 2010, 11:13 PM~16970167
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Lol I gave u a pass with the monte panchito u won't be as lucky this time :roflmao: :roflmao: pass revoked


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 22 2010, 11:49 PM~16970442
> *Orale I Ain't Shit to You M/F But You wnna Put Me In It Then Fuck It You Just Made It To My List!! :angry:
> *


:scared: it must be ur wish list :roflmao:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 11:52 PM~16970459
> *Lol I gave u a pass with the monte panchito u won't be as lucky this time :roflmao: :roflmao: pass revoked
> *


I Though We Were Done After The Caddy Got Junked But OK!! I Will Be Here or There?


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 11:54 PM~16970475
> *:scared: it must be ur wish list :roflmao:
> *


You Know You were never that important :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 22 2010, 11:25 PM~16970289
> *And they end up in primer or paint jobs looking like primer.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:been there


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 22 2010, 11:55 PM~16970487
> *I Though We Were Done After The Caddy Got Junked But OK!! I Will Be Here or There?
> *


It aint never done bro that's what's so fun about it :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 23 2010, 12:00 AM~16970521
> *It aint never done bro that's what's so fun about it :thumbsup:
> *


Thats Right!! Actually your after Caco on the list anyways... :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 22 2010, 11:57 PM~16970501
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:been there
> *


Monte on black primer.not a plaque on the back window but a sticker. It hopped like a mother fuc.......


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 22 2010, 10:59 PM~16970020
> *If Any One Sees Me Walkin The Strip You Better Pick Me up  :biggrin:
> *


I will u could sit on my lap and steer mijito :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

What happen to rf life rick .


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 23 2010, 12:03 AM~16970538
> *Monte on black primer.not a plaque on the back window but a sticker. It hopped like a mother fuc.......
> *


Yessir but it was built for another shit talker built for performance not looks :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 23 2010, 12:03 AM~16970540
> *I will u could sit on my lap and steer mijito :thumbsup:
> *


Orale You Want Your Shit Impounded Too?? :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 23 2010, 12:05 AM~16970550
> *What happen to rf life rick .
> *


He Went MiMis I Think.. :dunno:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 23 2010, 12:13 AM~16970596
> *He Went MiMis  I Think.. :dunno:
> *


Me to


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 23 2010, 12:02 AM~16970534
> *Thats Right!! Actually your after Caco on the list anyways... :biggrin:
> *


Let's see if u make it pass caco :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 23 2010, 12:14 AM~16970601
> *Me to
> *


Que estan Asendo Orlando?? watching pornos o que??


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 23 2010, 12:17 AM~16970618
> *Let's see if u make it pass caco :thumbsup:
> *


With Luis working on It it shouldn't be a Problem!! :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

All you little girls need to settle down with all the shit talking. It starts out all fun and games then someone ends up getting btt hurt and it fucks up good things bewteen good clubs. 

Dont fuck it up, you know who i'm talking too. :angry:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 23 2010, 12:13 AM~16970596
> *He Went MiMis  I Think.. :dunno:
> *


I knew it was his ass he's probably crying on his pillow or biteing it :roflmao: :roflmao: u better call him he might need the kleenex's


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 23 2010, 12:20 AM~16970633
> *With Luis working on It it shouldn't be a Problem!! :thumbsup:
> *


Ouch!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

Im Out Homies Peace!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 23 2010, 12:22 AM~16970639
> *All you little girls need to settle down with all the shit talking. It starts out all fun and games then someone ends up getting btt hurt and it fucks up good things bewteen good clubs.
> 
> Dont fuck it up, you know who i'm talking too. :angry:
> *


We r all grown ass men bro real riders not caga palos we talk shit and back it up with our cars if they can't handle the shit talking they shouldn't start rick knows what's up no hard feelings over here


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 23 2010, 12:07 AM~16970563
> *Orale You Want Your Shit Impounded Too?? :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: fuck it!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 23 2010, 12:27 AM~16970647
> *We r all grown ass men bro real riders not caga palos we talk shit and back it up with our cars if they can't handle the shit talking they shouldn't start rick knows what's up no hard feelings over here
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 23 2010, 12:27 AM~16970647
> *We r all grown ass men bro real riders not caga palos we talk shit and back it up with our cars if they can't handle the shit talking they shouldn't start rick knows what's up no hard feelings over here
> *


Just making sure it doesnt go to far.

I've seen less shit fuck up good things. I'm not letting that happen becuase of shit talking from my club.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 23 2010, 12:32 AM~16970659
> *Just making sure it doesnt go to far.
> 
> I've seen less shit fuck up good things. I'm not letting that happen becuase of shit talking from my club.
> *


Its all love bro we got respect for eachother the shit talking should motivate us to get it really poppin out here we r all stepping our game up and its about that time too! :thumbsup: we all r putting in work to bring it back to the valle shit talking is just that shit talking nothing more nothing less bro


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

:werd: uffin: :420:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 23 2010, 12:44 AM~16970702
> *:werd:  uffin:  :420:
> *


:ugh: :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 23 2010, 12:38 AM~16970680
> *Its all love bro we got respect for eachother the shit talking should motivate us to get it really poppin out here we r all stepping our game up and its about that time too! :thumbsup: we all r putting in work to bring it back to the valle shit talking is just that shit talking nothing more nothing less bro
> *


Man did it take you that long to figure out that I was RF life and inc motoring  and what have Ive done for RF and Lowriding in the Valle well lets just say I have more friends than Enemies over 20 something years of Lowriding.for all that hopping shit I anit going to sweat it.Iam going to let all the little homies handle that shit Im going to focus on building real lowriders that people like to see. but anit no Hard feelings guys you know who Ive known you guys along time... but enough with the story Move Over Rollerz, Royal Fantasies coming fucken through :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WTF Dont get this shit twisted Valle.
We Gangster But we are also trying to teach all the lil one what's up with the Lowrider scene.
So just pump you're brakes and chill.

Si El Mundo Te Da La Espalda Agarale Las (NALGAS)

SE ACABO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 23 2010, 07:44 AM~16971841
> *Man did it take you that long to figure out that I was RF life and inc motoring    and what have Ive done for RF and Lowriding in the Valle well lets just say I have more friends than Enemies over 20 something years of Lowriding.for all that hopping shit I anit going to sweat it.Iam going to let all the little homies handle that shit Im going to focus on building real lowriders that people like to see. but anit no Hard feelings guys you know who Ive known you guys along time... but enough with the story Move Over Rollerz, Royal Fantasies coming fucken through  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ITS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


20 years? Imports and lowriders r two different things bro and all that experience u should be at the top of the game and what "real lowrider" have u built? And it took u this long to realize its on ??????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: but yea no hard feelings bro u didn't have to call turtle


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 23 2010, 07:44 AM~16971841
> *Man did it take you that long to figure out that I was RF life and inc motoring    and what have Ive done for RF and Lowriding in the Valle well lets just say I have more friends than Enemies over 20 something years of Lowriding.for all that hopping shit I anit going to sweat it.Iam going to let all the little homies handle that shit Im going to focus on building real lowriders that people like to see. but anit no Hard feelings guys you know who Ive known you guys along time... but enough with the story Move Over Rollerz, Royal Fantasies coming fucken through  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ITS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 23 2010, 08:17 AM~16972060
> *WTF  Dont get this shit twisted Valle.
> We Gangster But we are also trying to teach all the lil one what's up with the Lowrider scene.
> So just pump you're brakes and chill.
> ...


Like I said before bro we r all grown men if they can't handle the shit talking DON'T start it but ur right we r setting an example for the youngsters and if we take this lil shit to heart then we got way too much fucking time on our hands :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Move over Rollerz, Royal Fantasies coming fucken through :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

You guys better get to work u have ur work cut out for u

6x lowrider car club of the year never been done til now

2007 lowrider of the year GAMEOVER

Bomb of the year

Truck of the year 

Etc Etc Etc................

:thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> Move over Rollerz, Royal Fantasies coming fucken through :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You guys better get to work u have ur work cut out for u

6x lowrider car club of the year never been done til now

2007 lowrider of the year GAMEOVER

Bomb of the year

Truck of the year 

Etc Etc Etc................

:thumbsup:
[/quote]
That you had nothing to do with, hey at least I had something to do with that I was a RO chapter when you were you were sucking on your thumb now 18 years later you are still sucking but on RO dicks no disrepects to Troy he has build a Empire but every empire has its wenches


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

But I still have love for you for stepping up hard to people


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> You guys better get to work u have ur work cut out for u
> 
> 6x lowrider car club of the year never been done til now
> 
> ...


That you had nothing to do with, hey at least I had something to do with that I was a RO chapter when you were you were sucking on your thumb now 18 years later you are still sucking but on RO dicks no disrepects to Troy he has build a Empire but every empire has its wenches
[/quote]

So ur a ro reject and I know royal fantasies has to deal with ur wench ass lol and as young as I am I've already put my work in this valley so u could suck this ro dick caca face :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 23 2010, 09:16 AM~16972608
> *But I still have love for you for stepping up hard to people
> *


That's right I step up to any hater! I don't back down from anyone not even an old ass groupie like u but I don't take it personal bro I hope u don't either :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Orlando I'm not trying to talk shit on what you done with RO its just your little PRospect is trying to hard to suck up to you guys Turtle aleast try to claim shit down were you at claim your boy down


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

being a prospect is hard :thumbsup: ha


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 23 2010, 09:46 AM~16972878
> *being a prospect is hard :thumbsup: ha
> *


Nah your just doing it right repping Goodtimes in the right way I have a lot of prospect but do you see them on here acting a fool


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 23 2010, 08:51 AM~16972932
> *Nah your just doing it right repping Goodtimes in the right way I have a lot of prospect but do you see them on here acting a fool
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 23 2010, 09:32 AM~16972743
> *Hey Orlando I'm not trying to talk shit on what you done with RO its just your little PRospect is trying to hard to suck up to you guys Turtle aleast  try to claim shit down were you at claim your boy down
> *


He don't need to calm no one down bro u talk ur shit I talk mine and it seems like all u have to say about me involves me joining rollerz only don't worry I'm done sorry I hurt ur feelings


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

This is crazy guys one mistak and this can get out of control. 
How about we talk about S/B cruzing the Palm Spring strip
I know how this shit ends so I say stop the bull shit and the personal shit talking
lets just breath!! No matter what. (GOD) is still in control
you guys helped me out this is not the place. Porfavor 
I see a lot of raza looking on our page and not leaving a coment so think about it. 




Esto se acavo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 23 2010, 09:46 AM~16972878
> *being a prospect is hard :thumbsup: ha
> *


Yea especially when u got foos like rick trying to talk shit but can't take it when I don't just back down


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 22 2010, 11:50 PM~16969910
> *SUP HOMIE,  HERE ARE A COUPLE CARS I RECOGNIZED IN SAN DIEGO. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS COOL TO SEE U OUT JOJO MY HOMIE TOOK 1ST WITH THE ELCO


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 23 2010, 12:19 PM~16974322
> *IT WAS COOL TO SEE U OUT JOJO MY HOMIE TOOK 1ST WITH THE ELCO
> *


Sup Andy, cool seeing you out there also Homie. I did see a pic of your boy with his award, that elco is clean brother!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 23 2010, 09:51 AM~16972932
> *Nah your just doing it right repping Goodtimes in the right way I have a lot of prospect but do you see them on here acting a fool
> *


Then maybe u should man up and set a better example for ur prospects


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 23 2010, 11:42 AM~16974069
> *He don't need to calm no one down bro u talk ur shit I talk mine and it seems like all u have to say about me involves me joining rollerz only don't worry I'm done sorry I hurt ur feelings
> *


But you what now that I think about I think you are a better man for standing up for yourself I just said shit that other people are scared to say... But I have respect for you standing your ground and its all in freindly competition in the valle and nothing else can't be big boys if you don't battle with the best right and that goes both ways hey but nothing love for You homie swing those cars til the whells fall off I see you guys this weekend


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 23 2010, 12:53 PM~16974559
> *But you what now that I think about I think you are a better man for standing up for yourself I just said shit that other people are scared to say... But I have respect for you standing your ground and its all in freindly competition in the valle and nothing else can't be big boys if you don't battle with the best right and that goes both ways hey but nothing love for You homie swing those cars til the whells fall off I see you guys this weekend
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

WE READY 4 THIS WEEKEND HOMIES!?? :yes: :thumbsup: 

*TTT*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Damn u guys have alot time to be in here talking shit. Simon quit talking out ur ass and come work on ur car estuped. :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 23 2010, 08:10 PM~16979802
> *Damn u guys have alot time to be in here talking shit. Simon quit talking out ur ass and come work on ur car estuped. :biggrin:
> *


that all we do all day is bullshit around :biggrin: thats why we stir shit up in our head :cheesy: but its funny shit... anyways when are we going to start cruising palm springs?????


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

WHATS UP VALLE :x:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 23 2010, 08:10 PM~16979802
> *Damn u guys have alot time to be in here talking shit. Simon quit talking out ur ass and come work on ur car estuped. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :thumbsup: I was waiting for ur ass at the shop pirata but I had to come to work see u tomorow :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

you gotta love this saying


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

i was woundering where Turtle and Orlando are but i forgot that American Idol is on right now :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Mar 23 2010, 08:38 PM~16980263
> *WHATS UP VALLE    :x:
> *


What's up roch damn it seems like everybody has 2 screen names I need to make up another one


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 23 2010, 08:43 PM~16980349
> *i was woundering where Turtle and Orlando are but i forgot that American Idol is on right now  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AREN'T YOU GONNA LOG OUT AND WATCH TOO?? :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 23 2010, 07:17 PM~16979935
> *that all we do all day is bullshit around  :biggrin: thats why we stir shit up in our head  :cheesy:  but its funny shit... anyways when are we going to start cruising palm springs?????
> *


U guys have 2 many hater cops out there I stay in Indio where it's safe. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 23 2010, 07:41 PM~16980306
> *:roflmao: :thumbsup: I was waiting for ur ass at the shop pirata but I had to come to work see u tomorow :thumbsup:
> *


I don't work 2marrow I got the brake line made so I'm gonna put it on in the mornin.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 23 2010, 09:43 PM~16981345
> *I don't work 2marrow I got the brake line made so I'm gonna put it on in the mornin.
> *


Have the hot n ready pizzas and ill be there to help u out and see if we have to make some more adjustments :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Empty ur in box paisa!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 23 2010, 08:43 PM~16980349
> *i was woundering where Turtle and Orlando are but i forgot that American Idol is on right now  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY WHATS WRONG WITH THAT MILLEY WAS A GUEST TODAY!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 23 2010, 09:47 PM~16981417
> *Have the hot n ready pizzas and ill be there to help u out and see if we have to make some more adjustments :thumbsup:
> *


Coffee and pan dulce .I'm there what time 6.00


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 23 2010, 10:05 PM~16981725
> *Coffee and pan dulce .I'm there what time 6.00
> *


:thumbsup: call me when u get there


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 23 2010, 09:39 PM~16981280
> *U guys have 2 many hater cops out there I stay in Indio where it's safe. :biggrin:
> *


your crazy we have the coolest COPS out here and they want spring break back ....indio COPS are the Dicks i have never had any luck with them


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 23 2010, 10:05 PM~16981725
> *Coffee and pan dulce .I'm there what time 6.00
> *


piesa de doy leche con crema de me palo calenteto :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

alabrava :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 23 2010, 11:11 PM~16981807
> *your crazy we have the coolest COPS out here and they want spring break back ....indio COPS are the Dicks i have never had any luck with them
> *


I THINK CAT CITY COPS ARE THE BITCHS THEY GOT ME AND THE HOMIE AT A CLUB OFF 111 FOR FIGHTING WITH THE OWNER OF THE CLUB


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 23 2010, 01:28 PM~16974392
> *Sup Andy, cool seeing you out there also Homie. I did see a pic of your boy with his award, that elco is clean brother!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE JUST BOUGHT THE HYDROS BRAND NEW FOR THE ELCO


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 24 2010, 11:21 AM~16986092
> *I THINK CAT CITY COPS ARE THE BITCHS THEY GOT ME AND THE HOMIE AT A CLUB OFF 111 FOR FIGHTING WITH THE OWNER OF THE CLUB
> *


Yea....I hear palm springs cops are cool, it's just the pigs here in cat city that are assholes.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 24 2010, 11:26 AM~16986136
> *THANKS HOMIE JUST BOUGHT THE HYDROS BRAND NEW FOR THE ELCO
> *


Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

SUP VALLEY HOMIES???


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC is down to cruize palm springs let us know when


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

some flicks of San Diegos carshow last weekend  








 








Troy's lowlow

















this was Troy's 64 was sold to a member at the show








and chrissl native $$$


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST GOT MY DREAM CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AND ITS A MALIBU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLUE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

sum ones bad ass ride~


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@Mar 24 2010, 07:45 PM~16991452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's a sick four behind that bombita :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 24 2010, 07:44 PM~16991450
> *JUST GOT MY DREAM CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AND ITS A MALIBU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLUE !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bro!!!!! U takeing it saturday? :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 24 2010, 07:44 PM~16991450
> *JUST GOT MY DREAM CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AND ITS A MALIBU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLUE !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


when did u get this omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 24 2010, 07:50 PM~16991539
> *Congrats bro!!!!! U takeing it saturday? :thumbsup:
> *


  WONT BE READY !


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

Representing the valle








Rollerz only fr.Porterville








Our friend fr.L.A, chapter








sum R.O. family








Firme!!!47~


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up tony boy. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up Tommy u coming 2 the park on saturday.


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: what up dog??? are ya'll ready for my hardline,shuld i take it apart to get cromed out~~~


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 24 2010, 07:44 PM~16991450
> *JUST GOT MY DREAM CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AND ITS A MALIBU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLUE !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


. Omar is this the malibu from blythe from the vato with the hydro shop. Looks clean....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:33 PM~16982089
> *piesa de doy leche con crema de me palo calenteto :biggrin:
> *


La unica leche que te sale es de tus chichis .... estas bien chichon.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 24 2010, 10:26 PM~16993079
> *.    Omar is this the malibu from blythe from the vato with the hydro shop.    Looks clean....
> *


I got it from the Homie Victor!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 24 2010, 10:35 PM~16993205
> *La unica leche que te sale es de tus chichis ....  estas bien chichon.
> *


Q-VO ORLANDO?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 24 2010, 07:44 PM~16991450
> *JUST GOT MY DREAM CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AND ITS A MALIBU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BLUE !!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:​


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 24 2010, 10:26 PM~16993079
> *.    Omar is this the malibu from blythe from the vato with the hydro shop.    Looks clean....
> *


it's from L A just had to pay some parking tickets from 626 somewhere in L A 
BUT IT'S A VALLE COACHELLA CAR NOW!


























ALREADY TEARING IT APART!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 25 2010, 01:31 PM~16998919
> *
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:​*


THANK BRO !


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 25 2010, 09:35 AM~16996671
> *Q-VO ORLANDO?
> *


What's up bro . I seen the video of that single pump malibu.nice


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 25 2010, 09:35 AM~16996671
> *Q-VO ORLANDO?
> *


What's up bro . I seen the video of that single pump malibu.nice


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 25 2010, 09:57 PM~17004313
> *TTT
> *



Abel I'm interested on switch extendors I need 10 dark maroon color

how much?


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

I HAVE ABOUT SIX OF THEM RIGHT NOW IN STOCK BUT I WILL GET MORE FOR YOU BRO.. THEY ARE A $1.50 EACH


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 26 2010, 09:55 PM~17013585
> *I HAVE ABOUT SIX  OF THEM RIGHT NOW IN STOCK BUT I WILL GET MORE FOR YOU BRO.. THEY ARE A $1.50 EACH
> *




What other colors do you have in stock?

I need 4 black, gray or white ones and 12 dark blue ones.


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Where's the Regal at indio we are here at the picnic waiting


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Good job out Indio 123 no excuses on our side let just do it again soon.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 27 2010, 02:58 PM~17017958
> *Good job out Indio 123  no excuses on our side let just do it again soon.
> *


Hey rick I didn't get a chance to say bye bro good representing the rf :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

And no I aint talking shit I'm being real with u bro see u guys at the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Good show guys It was really nice to see that regal turn hopper in a week (must be nice$$$)


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

EVERYBODYS STILL AT THE PARK


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Mar 27 2010, 03:43 PM~17018210
> *EVERYBODYS STILL AT THE PARK
> *


Everybody is takeing off already bro it was a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

you guys gunna go cruise any wer


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Mar 27 2010, 04:01 PM~17018325
> *you guys gunna go cruise any wer
> *


Idk if they r I had to come to work but hit up orlando


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

ight


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

good picnic thanks to the viejitos cc. Thanks for the food homies see you next time .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking for a good 350 motor for my wagon anybody hit me up.


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

So who was hopping any pics


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 27 2010, 04:09 PM~17018678
> *Looking for a good 350 motor for my wagon anybody hit me up.
> *


i know this vato named sam that has one. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Mar 27 2010, 05:20 PM~17018739
> *So who was hopping any pics
> *


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 27 2010, 03:15 PM~17018054
> *And no I aint talking shit I'm being real with u bro see u guys at the next one :thumbsup:
> *


Takes Simon that's this valle should go Competiton and we will all grow as a valle together and I gotta give it up to Indio that regal is hotttt!!!!! good job


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry about the spelling I'm on my Phone but THANKS guys


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 27 2010, 06:16 PM~17019082
> *Takes Simon that's this valle should go Competiton and we will all grow as a valle together and I gotta give it up to Indio that regal is hotttt!!!!!  good job
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK I GOT IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Mar 26 2010, 11:34 PM~17014665
> *What other colors do you have in stock?
> 
> I need 4 black, gray or white ones and 12 dark blue ones.
> *


I HAVE BLACK,GREY,RED,BLUE,GREEN,CHROME AND GOLD...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREET KINGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

GOOD TURN OUT TODAY...EVERYTHING WAS FIRRME! THANKS TO THE VIEJITOS CAR CLUB!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

Street Kings When's Your Picnic??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 27 2010, 08:48 PM~17020174
> *Street Kings When's Your Picnic??
> *


IN MAY STAY TUNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 27 2010, 03:15 PM~17018054
> *And no I aint talking shit I'm being real with u bro see u guys at the next one :thumbsup:
> *


Hope To Have More RF Cars Out Next Time :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 27 2010, 08:50 PM~17020194
> *IN MAY STAY TUNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


We Wanna Have One In May Too! But Don't Wanna Have The Same Date... :happysad:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Mar 27 2010, 06:16 PM~17019082
> *Takes Simon that's this valle should go Competiton and we will all grow as a valle together and I gotta give it up to Indio that regal is hotttt!!!!!  good job
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@Mar 27 2010, 07:33 PM~17019574
> *GOOD TURN OUT TODAY...EVERYTHING WAS FIRRME! THANKS TO THE VIEJITOS CAR CLUB!
> *


Yup Good Day Today!! :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 27 2010, 08:52 PM~17020222
> *We Wanna Have One In May Too! But Don't Wanna Have The Same Date... :happysad:
> *


may 8 is r picnic


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 27 2010, 05:32 PM~17019186
> *OK I GOT IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


man u got the video when the motor wore out. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

tecato dont u have something better 2 do.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 27 2010, 09:12 PM~17020350
> *may 8 is r picnic
> *


Where at the lake.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 27 2010, 09:22 PM~17020437
> *tecato dont u have something better 2 do.
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE YOUR SHIT STILL LOOKS PRETTY AS FUCK......


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 27 2010, 09:24 PM~17020457
> *Where at the lake.
> *


 A BIG DAWG LET US KNOW WHEN U GOT SHIT GOING ON WERE ONLY AN HOUR AWAY AN U KNOW WERE DOWN.. WHEN WE HAD ARE CHAPTER UP THERE WE WOULD GO CRUZ IN PALM DESERT AN GO UP THERE WHEN EVER SOME SHIT POP OFF.. JUST LET US KNOW AN WELL BE THERE..


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 27 2010, 09:24 PM~17020457
> *Where at the lake.
> *


no at da armoury on jackson by da I-10


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 26 2010, 09:55 PM~17013585
> *I HAVE ABOUT SIX  OF THEM RIGHT NOW IN STOCK BUT I WILL GET MORE FOR YOU BRO.. THEY ARE A $1.50 EACH
> *



ok when you get more of the maroon ones let me get 10 pls.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

cruised downtown P.S. its popping guys....lots of peeps

interest on cruising???? :dunno: :dunno: 

SPRING BREAK!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

noooo! the regal potato chipping, i know it has more juice then that


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST FOR KICKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!  UP FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 28 2010, 01:01 PM~17024376
> *noooo! the regal potato chipping, i know it has more juice then that
> *


thats why you should been there.regal kick some ass


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 28 2010, 01:16 PM~17024454
> *thats why you should been there.regal kick some ass
> *


MUST BE NICE YOU HAVE TO GO TO THE SHOW,S TO MAKE AN OPINION!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 28 2010, 12:16 PM~17024454
> *thats why you should been there.regal kick some ass
> *


dam i keep missing all the shows, so is there going to be another show? :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 28 2010, 01:25 PM~17024530
> *dam i keep missing all the shows, so is there going to be another show? :biggrin:
> *


go to you u tube here a video kinda dark in the video. EL ABADONADO ROLLERZ ONLY.U TUBE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 28 2010, 01:44 PM~17024646
> *go to you u tube here a video kinda dark in the video. EL ABADONADO ROLLERZ ONLY.U TUBE
> *


nice!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

our newest member to rollerz only VALLE DE COACHELLA chapter.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 28 2010, 01:01 PM~17024376
> *noooo! the regal potato chipping, i know it has more juice then that
> *


That was the second time we went at it the start fried and I felt it on the first lick that it was dragging but that's how things go sometimes it still did what it had to do next time will be a better show :thumbsup:


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

*To Whom it may Concern:

Anyone Interested in sum RIMs 13s slightly been used, still in good condition, NO TIRES included ~contact Tony for more info. :naughty: :x:*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@Mar 28 2010, 01:54 PM~17025066
> *To Whom it may Concern:
> 
> Anyone Interested in sum RIMs 13s slightly been used, still in good condition, NO TIRES included ~contact Tony for more info. :naughty:  :x:
> *


*
any pics?*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Mar 28 2010, 09:32 AM~17022929
> *cruised downtown P.S. its popping guys....lots of peeps
> 
> interest on cruising???? :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...




cruise tonight


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@Mar 28 2010, 02:54 PM~17025066
> *To Whom it may Concern:
> 
> Anyone Interested in sum RIMs 13s slightly been used, still in good condition, NO TIRES included ~contact Tony for more info. :naughty:  :x:
> *


*


how much and you have the adapters and spinners?*


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Mar 28 2010, 03:04 PM~17025121
> *cruise tonight
> *




aight...nice...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@Mar 28 2010, 02:54 PM~17025066
> *To Whom it may Concern:
> 
> Anyone Interested in sum RIMs 13s slightly been used, still in good condition, NO TIRES included ~contact Tony for more info. :naughty:  :x:
> *


*
PICS TONY BOY.*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 28 2010, 12:44 PM~17024646
> *go to you u tube here a video kinda dark in the video. EL ABADONADO ROLLERZ ONLY.U TUBE
> *


yeah on the video the regal gets up high, was that u hitting the switch? :worship:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 28 2010, 03:16 PM~17025204
> *yeah on the video the regal gets up high, was that u hitting the switch? :worship:
> *


SIMON WAS HITTIG THE SWITCH.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 28 2010, 03:16 PM~17025204
> *yeah on the video the regal gets up high, was that u hitting the switch? :worship:
> *


YOU KNOW INDIO DOESN'T HIT HIS OWN SWITCH :biggrin: :roflmao: 
But Its All good That Shit Gets Up :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 28 2010, 01:40 PM~17024990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS REGAL.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

Is that MC ready Abel?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

ITS COMING ALONG PRETTY GOOD BRO..JUST BE PATIENT...COMING SOON TO A HOOD NEAR YOU :biggrin: ...


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 28 2010, 03:25 PM~17025266
> *YOU KNOW INDIO DOESN'T HIT HIS OWN SWITCH :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> But Its All good That Shit Gets Up :thumbsup:
> *


Why is everyone so concerned about who is hitting the switch I guess u guys don't have anything else to bitch about I've seen every foo that says that shit hit someone elses switch or had their switch hit for them idk its about the car not the switchman but fuck it haters will hate :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 28 2010, 03:57 PM~17025472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro why u getting rid of it that malibu would be a badass ride how much u getting rid of it for?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 28 2010, 03:09 PM~17025563
> *Why is everyone so concerned about who is hitting the switch I guess u guys don't have anything else to bitch about I've seen every foo that says that shit hit someone elses switch or had their switch hit for them idk its about the car not the switchman but fuck it haters will hate :dunno: :buttkick:
> *


me?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 28 2010, 02:25 PM~17025266
> *YOU KNOW INDIO DOESN'T HIT HIS OWN SWITCH :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> But Its All good That Shit Gets Up :thumbsup:
> *


is that shit supose 2 b funny. i let the homie simon have some fun 2. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 28 2010, 12:01 PM~17024376
> *noooo! the regal potato chipping, i know it has more juice then that
> *


dont worry about the regal chipping.i know what i got and it aint a piston atleast not yet. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 28 2010, 04:34 PM~17025732
> *me?
> *


I'm talking about everybody who crys about me hopping indios car idk if the shoe fits wear it bro plain and simple


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 28 2010, 03:39 PM~17025776
> *dont worry about the regal chipping.i know what i got and it aint a piston atleast not yet. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i've seen the video on u tube its not chipping, the other video i dont think the spring broke in yet so. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 28 2010, 04:46 PM~17025819
> *i've seen the video on u tube its not chipping, the other video i dont think the spring broke in yet so.  :biggrin:
> *


Nah it wasn't the coils the starter fried but its just a casualty of war its already fixed and ready :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

$2,500! 3K WORTH OF FRAME WORK ALONE!





















































FOUND A CLEANER MALIBU IN PALMDALE! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 28 2010, 05:07 PM~17025973
> *$2,500!  3K WORTH OF FRAME WORK ALONE!
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck on ur sale bro :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 28 2010, 02:59 PM~17025091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Esta nice.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 28 2010, 05:07 PM~17025973
> *$2,500!  3K WORTH OF FRAME WORK ALONE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 28 2010, 04:34 PM~17025734
> *is that shit supose 2 b funny. i let the homie simon have some fun 2. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah I thought it was... I just wanna see you hit it once and you wont here anymore shit from me :wow:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 28 2010, 05:55 PM~17026940
> *yeah I thought it was... I just wanna see you hit it once and you wont here anymore shit from me :wow:
> *


i wanna see u build something then come talk 2 me and i aint talking hydros only im talking about chrome and paint. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 28 2010, 08:25 PM~17027924
> *i wanna see u build something then come talk 2 me and i aint talking hydros only im  talking about chrome and  paint. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 28 2010, 08:25 PM~17027924
> *i wanna see u build something then come talk 2 me and i aint talking hydros only im  talking about chrome and  paint. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :rimshot:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

KID'S IT'S SPRING BREAK LET'S HIT THE STRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



JUST FOR KICKS! MY OLD CARS.























































































































































































[
CAR'S I HADE IN THE PAST 2 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 28 2010, 02:40 PM~17024990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT THAT 68 WITH THE CHAIN STERING WHEEL IN YOUR SHOP WAS THE NEW MEMBER. U MEMBER


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anything going on this weekend?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 29 2010, 06:43 PM~17037405
> *anything going on this weekend?
> *


Cruzin Palm Canyon This weekend 8:00pm Meet Guys You there!!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 28 2010, 08:25 PM~17027924
> *i wanna see u build something then come talk 2 me and i aint talking hydros only im  talking about chrome and  paint. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 29 2010, 06:11 PM~17037728
> *Cruzin Palm Canyon This weekend 8:00pm Meet Guys You there!!
> *


sounds good


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 29 2010, 07:22 PM~17037839
> *sounds good
> *


Ttt


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 29 2010, 08:20 PM~17039499
> *
> 
> *


dam thats crazy :wow:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

my new project, this was like a week ago. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 29 2010, 09:20 PM~17039499
> *
> 
> *


Allmost ready for paint.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 28 2010, 08:25 PM~17027924
> *i wanna see u build something then come talk 2 me and i aint talking hydros only im  talking about chrome and  paint. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn Panchito you gotta let that hydro shit go and let people just have fun with there cars sorry people you remember how you acted at 23 years old too :biggrin: ...... but I think Panchito gots you on the chrome Indio So ask and you will get ..... :wow: :wow:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 29 2010, 10:11 PM~17040248
> *Damn Panchito you gotta let that hydro shit go and let people just have fun with there cars sorry people you remember how you acted at 23 years old too :biggrin: ...... but I think Panchito gots you on the chrome Indio So ask and you will get .....  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:roflmao: Thats My Thing Man Built Not Bought :biggrin: Thanks 4 Hooking Up That Chrome Connect :thumbsup: Looks Great!!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 29 2010, 09:20 PM~17039499
> *
> 
> *


what is that a thunderbird?? :dunno:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...1a517162a68.jpg
dont know how to post them yet


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Mar 30 2010, 02:17 AM~17041695
> *http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...1a517162a68.jpg
> dont know how to post them yet
> *


clean, I like the leaf designs :yes: :yes:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 29 2010, 11:26 PM~17040962
> *what is that a thunderbird?? :dunno:
> *


No estupid thats a 99-up towncar its from AZ


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Mar 30 2010, 03:17 AM~17041695
> *http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...1a517162a68.jpg
> dont know how to post them yet
> *


Damn those rims make it stand out a lot more bro :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Mar 30 2010, 03:17 AM~17041695
> *http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...1a517162a68.jpg
> dont know how to post them yet
> *


Damn those rims make it stand out a lot more bro :thumbsup:


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

bad ass regal homie i like


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

some body help me post the pic


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

DONT FORGET ITS GOING DOWN IN MORENO VALLEY APRIL 18 2010 AT MARCH AIR FORCE BASE NO BEER /ANY ?CALL ME ANDY 323-377-5422 SKATE/BIKE PARK $2 MUST HAVE HEMLET CITY WILL B IN CHARGE OF THAT


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

whats up with plam springs this weekend? whos going? what time?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Mar 30 2010, 03:17 AM~17041695
> *http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...1a517162a68.jpg
> dont know how to post them yet
> *


clean regal homie


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 30 2010, 12:30 PM~17044869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HERE YOU GO...........................  GET A PHOTOBUCKET HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

what is that now like 7 or 8 rollerz now. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 30 2010, 11:30 AM~17044869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U know were there bro. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cruzin Friday Saturday 8:00 Whos Rollin????


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Latinos BBQ With The Money Won From Rollers Kick Back


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 30 2010, 08:42 PM~17050083
> *Latinos BBQ With The Money Won From Rollers Kick Back
> 
> 
> ...


That food looks good :biggrin: next time you gotta invite me not just for the food but it would be great to kick back with a club that Ive have alot of respect for many years :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 30 2010, 09:01 PM~17050350
> *That food looks good :biggrin:  next time you gotta invite me not just for the food but it would be great to kick back with a club that Ive have alot of respect for many years  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Que No My Uncles Used To Cruz With Those Vatos AYE :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

SUPER CLEAN :biggrin: :biggrin: DESERT DREAMS CAR


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

$2,500 I WANT THIS TO STAY IN THE VALLE HOMIE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 30 2010, 09:08 PM~17050430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trade 4 65 Impala


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

POST A PIC HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 30 2010, 09:16 PM~17050525
> *POST A PIC HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Na I Think Ima Keep it :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 30 2010, 09:26 PM~17050665
> *Na I Think Ima Keep it :biggrin:
> *


Im Young... Got Plenty of Years To Build


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 30 2010, 09:30 PM~17050728
> *Im Young... Got Plenty of Years To Build
> *


POST PICS ANYWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

So Whats Up With Plam Springs This Saterday Any One Going


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 30 2010, 09:33 PM~17050775
> *So Whats Up With Plam Springs  This Saterday Any One Going
> *


Friday Saturday 8:00


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 30 2010, 09:33 PM~17050773
> *POST PICS ANYWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


Soon!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO cruzing fry day 8.00pm palmcanyon alabrava c u there


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> Friday Saturday 8:00
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Shit And We Were Still Missing About 3 Cars That Day Hahaha


















Hhaha This was a good one they thought they were ganna play agesnt those lil kids walking away hahaha








but then came the big guys haha








really think they could of take us hahaha








Now We show no fear homies lol








and the money that make are BBQ happen but much love to rollers for the kick back of the year u now


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 30 2010, 10:51 PM~17051749
> *Shit And We Were Still Missing About 3 Cars That Day Hahaha
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THIS IS ANDY IN THE MIDDLE EAST AKA (DAH E)


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> *Friday and Sterday our what??
> 
> Is any one ganna meet up any were our just rool by??
> *


Thats Right Just Roll Thru!!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

lets get out there around 9:00 or so and just find buger king and cruise thur downtown :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Mar 30 2010, 03:17 AM~17041695
> *http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...1a517162a68.jpg
> dont know how to post them yet
> *



clean ride man... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

are you a member for Rollerz Only?


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

ILL BE THERE!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

royal fantasies bike.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 31 2010, 12:05 PM~17055630
> *royal fantasies bike.....
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THAT'S BAD :wow: When Can I Pick It Up :cheesy:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

this afternoon.....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> royal fantasies bike.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST SO YOU GUY'S KNOW WE HAVE BEEN ON THE TOP FOR 3 OR 4 WEEKS STAIGHT GOOD LOOKING OUT POST PIC'S SO WE CAN GET SOME FEED BACK!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 31 2010, 07:12 PM~17059787
> *JUST SO YOU GUY'S KNOW WE HAVE BEEN ON THE TOP FOR 3 OR 4 WEKS STAIGHTS GOOD LOOKING OUT POST PIC'S SO WE CAN GET SOME FEED BACK!
> 
> 
> ...



On top of what????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 07:34 PM~17060084
> *On top of what????
> *


ON TOP OF THE FORUM WE KEEP IT ON PAGE 1 OR 2 ALL THE TIME!
FOR THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 31 2010, 07:36 PM~17060107
> *ON TOP OF THE FORUM WE KEEP IT ON PAGE 1 OR 2 ALL THE TIME!
> FOR THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



oo haha ite then cool.. hey so u guys ganna go to plam springs friday our what??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 31 2010, 07:41 PM~17060173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 so its not 4 sale anymore.... :biggrin: now can i go get the parts i need....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STILL FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









$$$$$$$$$$$$2,500$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 07:38 PM~17060131
> *oo haha ite then cool.. hey so u guys ganna go to plam springs friday our what??
> *


fri or sat what day is everybody goin


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 31 2010, 07:56 PM~17060386
> *fri or sat what day is everybody goin
> *


idk everone keeps tellin me friday night.. so whats up???


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 08:00 PM~17060464
> *idk everone keeps tellin me friday night.. so whats up???
> *


All Weekend homie Friday Saturday & Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 08:00 PM~17060464
> *idk everone keeps tellin me friday night.. so whats up???
> *


im down for either day


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 31 2010, 08:06 PM~17060555
> *im down for either day
> *


let go friday night??
but lets meet up some were so we can all roll up there together


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 08:07 PM~17060575
> *let go friday night??
> but lets meet up some were so we can all roll up there together
> *


let me find out what time my softball game is


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 31 2010, 12:05 PM~17055630
> *royal fantasies bike.....
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SHIT IS SICCC!!!! :0 
GREAT JOB IZZY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 31 2010, 08:09 PM~17060605
> *let me find out what time my softball game is
> *


ite then just let me know what time
and if were ganna meet some were so we could all roll together


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 08:15 PM~17060712
> *ite then just let me know what time
> and if were ganna meet some were so we could all roll together
> *


lets meet up at 830pm at da ampm on cook


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama: man.. I cant wait to do are picnic out here.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 31 2010, 09:26 PM~17061736
> *lets meet up at 830pm at da ampm on cook
> *


Ite then on Friday right?? So u ganna tell everone our what??


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 09:29 PM~17061777
> *Ite then on Friday right?? So u ganna tell everone our what??
> *


yea ill let my guys know, so far theres 4 of us goin


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 31 2010, 09:32 PM~17061810
> *yea ill let my guys know, so far theres 4 of us goin
> *


Ite then cool tell L.R.D to meet us there to


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 09:35 PM~17061857
> *Ite then cool tell L.R.D to meet us there to
> *


LRD said he'll meet us there, what car do u have


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 31 2010, 09:43 PM~17061955
> *LRD said he'll meet us there, what car do u have
> *


Ite then cool.. And I have the Regal


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: So whats up brothas, wats kracka lacken? 
so how was this last weekends CarShow?what


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 09:45 PM~17061984
> *Ite then cool.. And I have the Regal
> *


the blue


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 31 2010, 09:48 PM~17062032
> *the blue
> *


Yeah the midnight blue one.. Witch car u have


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

$6,500$
































for the homie VICTOR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 31 2010, 12:05 PM~17055630
> *royal fantasies bike.....
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 31 2010, 09:48 PM~17062032
> *the blue
> *


THIS ONE DAVID!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 09:50 PM~17062052
> *Yeah the midnight blue one.. Witch car u have
> *


da orange cutless


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 31 2010, 09:54 PM~17062103
> *da orange cutless
> *


Ooo so this is David right


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 09:50 PM~17062052
> *Yeah the midnight blue one.. Witch car u have
> *


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 09:55 PM~17062130
> *Ooo so this is David right
> *


yes sir


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 31 2010, 09:53 PM~17062099
> *THIS ONE DAVID!
> 
> 
> ...


This car is bad ass haha I just need to put my sunroof on it now


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 31 2010, 09:57 PM~17062156
> *yes sir
> *


Ha ite then I'll tell my cuz Victor to roll Friday to


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

wow victors finally selling the buick riviera! :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 09:57 PM~17062160
> *This car is bad ass haha I just need to put my sunroof on it now
> *


PATTERNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  AND A SUNROOF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 31 2010, 09:58 PM~17062187
> *PATTERNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  AND A SUNROOF!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah then lift it


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 09:58 PM~17062182
> *Ha ite then I'll tell my cuz Meme to roll Friday to
> *


hell yea who else is goin from latino classics


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@Mar 31 2010, 09:45 PM~17061991
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: So whats up brothas,  wats kracka lacken?
> so how was this last weekends CarShow?what
> *


What's up tony boy.


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

whats up vatos? whats up with palm springs?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 31 2010, 10:00 PM~17062219
> *hell yea who else is goin from latino classics
> *


Just us ha because u know the rest are family men


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 10:02 PM~17062249
> *Just us ha because u know the rest are family men
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@Mar 31 2010, 10:01 PM~17062240
> *whats up vatos? whats up with palm springs?
> *


Friday foo at 8:30 I'll call u tomrrow


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

whos going out there?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 31 2010, 10:03 PM~17062262
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ha yeah so just 2 Latinos are going


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@Mar 31 2010, 10:06 PM~17062302
> *whos going out there?
> *


Street kings me u and lrd and outhers


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 30 2010, 11:06 PM~17051880
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Paisa waiting on the ls header panel paisa.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

The Kick Back last Sunday More pixs comming later


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

que onda abel did u work on da patterns


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Ite just made my own account now
This is king kong with the 86 midnight blue Regal
latinos classics


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

Did This Car Come From Riverside???​


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Mar 31 2010, 10:47 PM~17062690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Got It About Febuary


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 31 2010, 09:39 PM~17062619
> *que onda abel did u work on da patterns
> *


I DID SOME AND THEY WERE ALRIGHT..I WILL DO SOME MORE AND LET YOU KNOW...JUST PERFECTING MY SKILLS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 31 2010, 10:09 PM~17062328
> *Street kings me u and lrd and outhers
> *


Royal Fantasies Will Be Out There


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 31 2010, 10:11 PM~17062353
> *Paisa waiting on the ls header panel paisa.
> *


I need u to pick it up for me when u go to vegas this weekend with some other goodies :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 31 2010, 10:49 PM~17062707
> *I DID SOME AND THEY WERE ALRIGHT..I WILL DO SOME MORE AND LET YOU KNOW...JUST PERFECTING MY SKILLS BRO :biggrin:
> *


ok lmk homie


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Like Father Like Son


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Mar 31 2010, 10:54 PM~17062749
> *Like Father Like Son
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

im there hell yah! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 31 2010, 10:52 PM~17062731
> *I need u to pick it up for me when u go to vegas this weekend with some other goodies :thumbsup:
> *


ALSO BRING BACK THE BANNER ,TYRONE WANTS IT BACK ! WHO GAVE HIM MY# ? . :wow:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 27 2010, 09:22 PM~17020437
> *tecato dont u have something better 2 do.
> *


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

SUP VALLEY HOMIES??


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

SUP VALLEY HOMIES??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Apr 1 2010, 08:52 PM~17071372
> *SUP VALLEY HOMIES??
> *


YOU GUY COMING TO PALM SPRINGS THIS WEEKEND??????????????


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Apr 1 2010, 08:51 PM~17071370
> *SUP VALLEY HOMIES??
> *


whats up


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 1 2010, 08:55 PM~17071396
> *YOU GUY COMING TO PALM SPRINGS THIS WEEKEND??????????????
> *


WHATS GOING UP THERE? SHIT WHEN U GUYS GOT SHIT POPING OFF LET US KNOW DAWG... SUP WITH YOUR MALIBU HOMIE??? I USE TO HAVE THAT YELLOW CANDY ONE I USE TO ROLL UP THERE BACK IN THE DAYS WHEN THEY USE TO ROLL PALM CANYON..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Apr 1 2010, 08:58 PM~17071451
> *WHATS GOING UP THERE? SHIT WHEN U GUYS GOT SHIT POPING OFF LET US KNOW DAWG... SUP WITH YOUR MALIBU HOMIE??? I USE TO HAVE THAT YELLOW CANDY ONE I USE TO ROLL UP THERE BACK IN THE DAYS WHEN THEY USE TO ROLL PALM CANYON..
> *


FRI-SAT-SUN ROLLIN PALM CANYON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MALIBU FOR SALE BRO !!!!!! I REMEMBER YOU'RE MALIBU WHERE IS IT ?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 31 2010, 09:52 PM~17062731
> *I need u to pick it up for me when u go to vegas this weekend with some other goodies :thumbsup:
> *


O
Orlando is picking up some super duty starters from black magic so alivianate Joto


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 1 2010, 09:27 PM~17071858
> *O
> Orlando is picking up some super duty starters from black magic so alivianate Joto
> *


Leaving tomorrow joto ill be back on Sunday and give me money for gas .so alivinete joto simon. ::biggrin:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 1 2010, 09:14 PM~17071681
> *FRI-SAT-SUN ROLLIN PALM CANYON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MALIBU FOR SALE BRO !!!!!! I REMEMBER YOU'RE MALIBU WHERE IS IT ?
> 
> ...


SOLD IT... BUT I WANT ONE BAD IAM TRYIN TO SLAG MY SHIT RIGHT NOW GOT A COUPLE FOOS WANTING IT SO IF EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT ILL BEING HITTING UP... MY RIDE IS COO RIGHT KNOW BUT IT DONT FEEL RIGHT CAUSE ITS NOT WHAT I WANT... A DAWG JUST KEEP US POSTED ON WHAT U GUYS GOT GOING ON AN WELL HAVE YOUR BACK.. WERE TRYING TO GET A SHOW SET UP FOR SEPT. ILL KEEP U POSTED... WE GOT TO SET THE VALLEY OFF LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS..


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 1 2010, 09:27 PM~17071858
> *O
> Orlando is picking up some super duty starters from black magic so alivianate Joto
> *


:thumbsup: I gave him my list


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 1 2010, 10:21 PM~17072562
> *Leaving  tomorrow joto ill be back on Sunday and give me money for gas .so alivinete joto simon. ::biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 1 2010, 08:31 PM~17071153
> *ALSO BRING BACK THE BANNER ,TYRONE WANTS IT BACK ! WHO GAVE HIM MY# ? . :wow:
> *


He said u gave it to him at el destino mas puto! :roflmao:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

13 Cars Now 2 More On The Way Daaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmm









































































[IMGhttp://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/l_5535b98f8956b8b2ab85545701b08e53.jpg[/IMG]
IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/2IMG_6334.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

This One Dint Come Out So Its Now 14 Cars And 2 More Comming Soon Hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOING TO L.A. TO STOCK UP ON MATERIAL HIT ME UP FOR ORDERS!
SHIRTS AND DECALS WE WILL BE AT THE SWAP MEET ON WED.AND SAT. STARING NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










FOR THE JUAN VENADO FANS


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Got The Car Clean For Tonight Already, And Have A Full Tank Of Gas To Ha Plam Spring Here We Come Haha


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 30 2010, 09:33 PM~17050773
> *POST PICS ANYWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Apr 2 2010, 06:29 PM~17080177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUT UP SAL..... SEE YOU THERE BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT 
STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ (760)250-0939
TRINI'S HYDROS (760)343-6476
STREET KINGZ CC ROYALTY TILL DEATH
CHAPTERS:VALLE DE COACHELLA,INLAND IMPIRE, VALLE IMPERIAL AND OXNARD
85 CUTLESS SUPREME EL PANO
52 CHEVY DELUXE 2DR PROJECT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez quvo crusing is going slow holding traffic good time last night almost like when i been whitter blvd kerny park in fresno south centra in pheonix story n king sanjo or 7 11 down INDIO BLVD almost !!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Apr 3 2010, 11:50 AM~17085539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

how many cars went out last night ?


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Apr 3 2010, 11:50 AM~17085539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit was down last night
but to bad the cops had to hate opn us hahaha


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

they all look badass omar


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 3 2010, 11:37 PM~17089890
> *they all look badass omar
> *


 the bomb is done ill post up pic in the morning.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 2 2010, 09:10 AM~17075320
> *GOING TO L.A. TO STOCK UP ON MATERIAL HIT ME UP FOR ORDERS!
> SHIRTS AND DECALS WE WILL BE AT THE SWAP MEET ON WED.AND SAT. STARING NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


NICE SHIRTS HOMIE..HOW CAN I GET A FEW ..IM IN NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..760...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 4 2010, 12:02 AM~17090093
> *NICE SHIRTS HOMIE..HOW  CAN I GET A FEW ..IM IN NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..760...
> *


call me homie 760 863-6865 OMAR


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TILL THE PLATES FALL OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SNEAK PEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Apr 3 2010, 10:21 PM~17089205
> *That shit was down last night
> but to bad the cops had to hate opn us hahaha
> *


I thought the cops we're koo in palm springs :dunno:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 4 2010, 07:22 AM~17091077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn trini got down :thumbsup:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DAME EARTH ITS NOT 2012 YET LET US BREATH BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

_*Wut Up Valle??*_ *TTT*


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 5 2010, 08:59 AM~17100164
> *TTT
> *


ttt what does that mean? :dunno:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 5 2010, 10:43 AM~17100597
> *ttt what does that mean? :dunno:
> *


To The Top


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 5 2010, 09:47 AM~17100628
> *To The Top
> *


oh :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

So how is the cutty coming along roch?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 5 2010, 10:00 AM~17100721
> *So how is the cutty coming along roch?
> *


good, getting somethings like euro clip and spokes. i have no time to do anything to it becouse we have other cars going to the san bernardino show. any pics of the monte?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh that's koo I'm looking for a euro clip too for my monte if any of ur homies know where ones at hit me up and no pics yet but ill take some soon :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 5 2010, 02:33 PM~17103157
> *Oh that's koo I'm looking for a euro clip too for my monte if any of ur homies know where ones at hit me up and no pics yet but ill take some soon :thumbsup:
> *


ill look around


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 5 2010, 03:37 PM~17103200
> *ill look around
> *


Aight thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Who's going to the show this weekend .sun city palm desert trophies and cash prizes .free food


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 5 2010, 02:19 PM~17103005
> *good, getting somethings like euro clip and spokes. i have no time to do anything to it becouse we have other cars going to the san bernardino show. any pics of the monte?
> *


How many cars are you guys taking from the valle to San bernandino.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 5 2010, 02:19 PM~17103005
> *good, getting somethings like euro clip and spokes. i have no time to do anything to it becouse we have other cars going to the san bernardino show. any pics of the monte?
> *


Post pics of the top at least Joto. :biggrin: :biggrin: And all the goodies that Orlando brought from vagas like those 4 1/2 ton coils Joto


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 5 2010, 04:49 PM~17104021
> *Who's going to the show this weekend .sun city palm desert trophies and cash prizes .free food
> *


r they letting lwriders in this year cuz last year they didnt, r u guys goin to da 1 in dhs on sat and fabians on sun


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 5 2010, 03:55 PM~17104117
> *How many cars are you guys taking from the valle to San bernandino.
> *


just one jojos the rest are in riverside.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 5 2010, 04:22 PM~17104431
> *Post pics of the top at least Joto. :biggrin:  :biggrin: And all the goodies that Orlando brought from vagas like those 4 1/2 ton coils Joto
> *


sounds like you guys went to black magic :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 5 2010, 03:49 PM~17104021
> *Who's going to the show this weekend .sun city palm desert trophies and cash prizes .free food
> *


ill see if jojo will go, what day is it?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 5 2010, 06:15 PM~17104961
> *sounds like you guys went to black magic :biggrin:
> *


Nope the bunny ranch


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 5 2010, 05:22 PM~17104431
> *Post pics of the top at least Joto. :biggrin:  :biggrin: And all the goodies that Orlando brought from vagas like those 4 1/2 ton coils Joto
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 5 2010, 05:29 PM~17105114
> *Nope the bunny ranch
> *


:wow: what the hell thats porn site lol :rofl: i was looking it up :rofl:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 5 2010, 06:36 PM~17105198
> *:wow: what the hell thats porn site lol :rofl: i was looking it up :rofl:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 5 2010, 06:36 PM~17105198
> *:wow: what the hell thats porn site lol :rofl: i was looking it up :rofl:
> *


:roflmao: its a brothel :boink: :h5:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 5 2010, 05:42 PM~17105274
> *:roflmao: its a brothel :boink: :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: thats what vagas is for homie


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 5 2010, 06:42 PM~17105274
> *:roflmao: its a brothel :boink: :h5:
> *


 ADELITAS IN TIJUNA IS A BROTHEL


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:angry:  This is what my Familia went thru just to get home! 7miles from epic center!


























my tios house! notE::: my wagon in the back!!!!!!!!!!!









CRAZY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2010, 07:49 PM~17106145
> *:angry:   This is what my Familia went thru just to get home!  7miles from epic center!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 .........OH SHIT, THAT LOOKS PRETTY BAD!!! :|


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 5 2010, 07:19 PM~17105736
> *ADELITAS IN TIJUNA IS A BROTHEL
> *


Is that where u had that run in with the transvestite? When u we're at band camp? :roflmao: :boink:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

pics e mailed to me!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 5 2010, 05:34 PM~17105169
> *:biggrin:
> *


do have patterns on top or what? :biggrin: javier going to be all mad when it comes out


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:roflmao: I think a lot of people r gonna hate but that just means I'm doing me :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2010, 07:49 PM~17106145
> *:angry:   This is what my Familia went thru just to get home!  7miles from epic center!
> 
> 
> ...


Omar what EJido was that kilometro 43.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

i just felt a little earthquake right now


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 5 2010, 07:45 PM~17107071
> *:roflmao: I think a lot of people r gonna hate but that just means I'm doing me :thumbsup:
> *


WTF I'm doing me your gay. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 5 2010, 08:45 PM~17107907
> *WTF  I'm doing me your gay. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 5 2010, 09:45 PM~17107907
> *WTF  I'm doing me your gay. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't hate joto :boink:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 14 2010, 09:37 PM~16613892
> *FOR SALE ....................................
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 5 2010, 09:45 PM~17107900
> *i just felt a little earthquake right now
> *


No that was just indio he slipped in the bath tub :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 5 2010, 09:13 PM~17108333
> *No that was just indio he slipped in the bath tub :roflmao:
> *


is that your monte?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 5 2010, 09:37 PM~17107763
> *Omar what EJido was that kilometro 43.
> *


Ejido Nayarit!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Like father like son post your monte pics simon.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2010, 10:19 PM~17108394
> *Ejido Nayarit!
> *


my jefito was out that way this weekend he said it was bad no power no water no phone lines at the ejido nuevo leon.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 5 2010, 10:17 PM~17108365
> *is that your monte?
> *


No that's orlandos monte mines ttop


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 5 2010, 10:17 PM~17108365
> *is that your monte?
> *


That's my old monte carlo his is candy green with a white inerior with patterns.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 5 2010, 10:40 PM~17108603
> *That's my old monte carlo his is candy green with a white inerior with patterns.
> *


cant wait to see it :biggrin: , same color as abels


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 5 2010, 09:40 PM~17108603
> *That's my old monte carlo his is candy green with a white inerior with patterns.
> *


I WONDER WHERE YOU GOT THAT COLOR COMBO FROM :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 5 2010, 09:42 PM~17108626
> *cant wait to see it :biggrin: , same color as abels
> *


LIKE MY POST... :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 5 2010, 10:42 PM~17108626
> *cant wait to see it :biggrin: , same color as abels
> *


No .metalflakes with candy green and patterns.


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

COME ON ORLANDO JUST KEEP IT REAL..


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Apr 5 2010, 10:47 PM~17108667
> *LIKE MY POST... :biggrin:
> *


yes i do :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Apr 5 2010, 10:45 PM~17108654
> *I WONDER WHERE YOU GOT THAT COLOR COMBO FROM :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


From an old customer of mine with and el camino sorry not from yours .


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 5 2010, 10:48 PM~17108686
> *No .metalflakes with candy green and patterns.
> *


when is it comin out, post pics homie


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 5 2010, 09:34 PM~17108544
> *No that's orlandos monte mines ttop
> *


so its a 1984 monte ttop, luxury sport clip is what your look for?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 5 2010, 10:56 PM~17108763
> *yes i do :thumbsup:
> *


Yes I do paisa his asking a question not to married him. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 5 2010, 11:00 PM~17108809
> *when is it comin out, post pics homie
> *


Soon in a couple of weeks . :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 5 2010, 11:03 PM~17108829
> *Yes I do paisa his asking a question not to married him. :biggrin:
> *


no mames orlando, i did answer his question, post pics of da monte


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 5 2010, 11:05 PM~17108848
> *Soon in a couple of weeks . :biggrin:
> *


if it looks anything like indios thats gonna look bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 5 2010, 11:00 PM~17108811
> *so its a 1984 monte ttop, luxury sport clip is what your look for?
> *


Yes sir .


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 5 2010, 10:03 PM~17108829
> *Yes I do paisa his asking a question not to married him. :biggrin:
> *


I THINK HE'S GETTING JELOUS BRO..... :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 5 2010, 11:06 PM~17108861
> *if it looks anything like indios thats gonna look bad ass :biggrin:
> *


Less patterns but same style like my old monte.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 5 2010, 11:10 PM~17108901
> *Less patterns but same style like my old monte.
> *


thats gonna look clean


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 5 2010, 11:05 PM~17108849
> *no mames orlando, i did answer his question, post pics of da monte
> *


Tommorow.when I get home


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Apr 5 2010, 11:08 PM~17108873
> *I THINK HE'S GETTING JELOUS BRO..... :biggrin:
> *


hey orlando if ur jelous let me know ill tell u ''YES I DO'' tambein :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 5 2010, 11:14 PM~17108926
> *Tommorow.when I get home
> *


firme :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 5 2010, 11:14 PM~17108927
> *hey orlando if ur jelous let me know ill tell u ''YES I DO'' tambein :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Good night gente .


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 5 2010, 11:17 PM~17108958
> *Good night gente .
> *


buenas nachos orlando


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 5 2010, 10:20 PM~17108399
> *Like father like son post your monte pics simon.
> *


Idk how to ill send them to ur email post them for me :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 5 2010, 10:40 PM~17108603
> *That's my old monte carlo his is candy green with a white inerior with patterns.
> *


:roflmao: :dunno: :run:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Apr 5 2010, 10:45 PM~17108654
> *I WONDER WHERE YOU GOT THAT COLOR COMBO FROM :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh::nono:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 5 2010, 10:58 PM~17108793
> *From an old customer of mine with and el camino sorry not from yours .
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 5 2010, 11:00 PM~17108809
> *when is it comin out, post pics homie
> *


Stay tuned in :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 6 2010, 12:00 AM~17108811
> *so its a 1984 monte ttop, luxury sport clip is what your look for?
> *


HEY IS THIS JASON THIS BIG ANDY FROM CONSAFOS I WAS AT THE PIC IN RIVERSIDE AND THEN WE ROLLED TO MY HOMIE JOHN PAD IN S.B TO KICK IT WITH VAGO /JOJO/KID/JOE/I LIKE YOUR NAME SHORESMOKESALOT BUT I DIDNT SEE U SMOKE SHIT WAS I WAS BLAZEING THE KUSH U WERE HIDEING IN BACK OF YOUR PRES JOE NEED TO CHANGE YOUR NAME YOUR CUTTY LOOKS CLEAN I GOT TO SEE UP CLOSE CUZ WE HAD TO PUSH IT IN THE HOMIE VAGO DRIVEWAY FIX THE DRIVELINE BEFORE U DO BODYWORK THEN IT WILL B COOL TO FIX UP BUT WITH YOUR CLUB YOU BE ORIGHT THEY GOT ALOT OF KNOW HOW IN THE GAME SO KEEP PUSHING PEACE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FUNNY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WE'LL BE AT THE SWAP MEET WED.HIT US UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

























SHIRTS DECALS TAKING ORDERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

yo omar tha shirts & decal on that truck look tight doggy...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 6 2010, 09:03 AM~17111961
> *HEY IS THIS JASON THIS BIG ANDY FROM CONSAFOS I WAS AT THE PIC IN RIVERSIDE AND THEN WE ROLLED TO MY HOMIE JOHN PAD IN S.B TO KICK IT WITH VAGO /JOJO/KID/JOE/I LIKE YOUR NAME SHORESMOKESALOT BUT I DIDNT SEE U SMOKE SHIT WAS I WAS BLAZEING THE KUSH U WERE HIDEING IN BACK OF YOUR PRES JOE NEED TO CHANGE YOUR NAME YOUR CUTTY LOOKS CLEAN I GOT TO SEE UP CLOSE CUZ WE HAD TO PUSH IT IN THE HOMIE VAGO DRIVEWAY FIX THE DRIVELINE BEFORE U DO BODYWORK THEN IT WILL B COOL TO FIX UP BUT WITH YOUR CLUB YOU BE ORIGHT THEY GOT ALOT OF KNOW HOW IN THE GAME SO KEEP PUSHING PEACE
> *


whats up andy, i knew i smellt it but i was talking to joe...i hope to see u at the goodtimes party homie. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 6 2010, 04:51 PM~17114962
> *whats up andy, i knew i smellt it but i was talking to joe...i hope to see u at the goodtimes party homie. :biggrin:
> *


DID U FIX YOUR RIDE WAS IT THE STARTER YEAH ME AND MY CLUB WILL BE AT THE PARTY :420:NEXT BLUNT IS ON YOU


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 6 2010, 03:16 PM~17115165
> *DID U FIX YOUR RIDE WAS IT THE STARTER YEAH ME AND MY CLUB WILL BE AT THE PARTY  :420:NEXT BLUNT IS ON YOU
> *


no maybe this weekend, sounds good its on me :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by intoxicated c.c._@Apr 6 2010, 02:35 PM~17114214
> *yo omar tha shirts & decal on that truck look tight doggy...
> *


GRACIAS BRO YOU NEED SOMETHING HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

( NOTE ) I NEED MY LOWRIDER GENTE TO HELP ME OUT. I NEED TENTS,BLANKETS,ANYTHING THAT YOU TAKE CAMPING THIS IS 
THE REAL DEAL HOMIES I JUST GOT A CALL FROM MY PRIMO 
CHECK THIS OUT,THE GOVERMENT TOLD EVERY ONE TO KILL THERE 
ANIMALS AND LEAVE TOWN .MY FRIENDS AND FAMILY ARE CAMPING IN THE 
HIGH GROUNDS IN THE VALLE OF MEXICALI .
SO IF YOURE WILLING TO HELP OUT CALL OR HIT ME UP I WILL PICK UP ANYTHING. THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS OMAR 760 863-6865.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey simon i see alot of clips 87s and 88s its like 250 just for the header Luxury Sport LS im still trying to find a complete one.. have u found one yet?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 6 2010, 06:30 PM~17116280
> *hey simon i see alot of clips 87s and 88s its like 250 just for the header Luxury Sport LS im still trying to find a complete one.. have u found one yet?
> *


Its koo if its only the header panel bro pm me the #s or where u found them thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

INDIO'S HYDRO'S TTT :thumbsup: :run: :sprint:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 6 2010, 02:01 PM~17113939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 5 2010, 09:45 PM~17107907
> *WTF  I'm doing me your gay. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


mas puto gay


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 6 2010, 10:28 PM~17119304
> *mas puto gay
> *


Que pasa *******. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 6 2010, 08:09 PM~17117466
> *INDIO'S HYDRO'S TTT :thumbsup:  :run: :sprint:
> *


indio's custom hydro's stupid. Or maybe. I & S custom hydro's.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 6 2010, 06:51 PM~17117260
> *Its koo if its only the header panel bro pm me the #s or where u found them thanks :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ebay


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 6 2010, 10:31 PM~17119324
> *Que pasa *******. :biggrin:
> *


ECHANDO ME UNA DE CONITO .R U GONNA TAKE SIMON OR INDIO TO THE WHITE PARTY ? TAKE BOTH OF THEM SO U COULD LOOK LIKE A PADROTE WITH 2 MAN BITCHES .TO BAD THEY R NOT SWIMMERS LIKE JOSE


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 6 2010, 10:38 PM~17119388
> *indio's custom hydro's stupid. Or maybe.  I & S custom hydro's.
> *


Oh my bad INDIO'S CUSTOM HYDRO'S TO THE TOP there joto is that better I would put INS hydros but it might scare away the paisa's :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 6 2010, 10:42 PM~17119425
> *ECHANDO ME UNA DE CONITO .R U GONNA TAKE SIMON OR INDIO TO THE WHITE PARTY ? TAKE BOTH OF THEM SO U COULD LOOK LIKE A PADROTE WITH 2 MAN BITCHES .TO BAD THEY R NOT SWIMMERS LIKE JOSE
> *


Should I take your conv para que les vuele la griena.


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 6 2010, 10:53 PM~17119536
> *Should I take your  conv para que les vuele la griena.
> *


indio le gusta andar te pelo suelto como gloria treve :happysad:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 6 2010, 10:42 PM~17119425
> *ECHANDO ME UNA DE CONITO .R U GONNA TAKE SIMON OR INDIO TO THE WHITE PARTY ? TAKE BOTH OF THEM SO U COULD LOOK LIKE A PADROTE WITH 2 MAN BITCHES .TO BAD THEY R NOT SWIMMERS LIKE JOSE
> *


:roflmao: wtf don't make me post the pics of u walking the strip in ur red vest and knee high boots paisa said he will take u instead since ur already getting jealous u little bottom boy mas puto!


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 6 2010, 10:57 PM~17119579
> *:roflmao: wtf don't make me post the pics of u walking the strip in ur red vest and knee high boots paisa said he will take u instead since ur already getting jealous u little bottom boy mas puto!
> *


CAN'T GO I'M GOING TO A SWINGERS CONVENTION TO SWING DEZ NUTS .I'M TAKEING TEGRE. NO JEALOUSY HERE CAUSE A ENTREY AINT NO GOOD WITHOUT SOME THING ON THE SIDE . THAT WOULD BE U :0


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 6 2010, 11:03 PM~17119633
> *CAN'T GO I'M GOING TO A SWINGERS CONVENTION TO SWING DEZ NUTS .I'M TAKEING TEGRE. NO JEALOUSY HERE CAUSE A ENTREY AINT NO GOOD WITHOUT SOME THING ON THE SIDE . THAT WOULD BE U :0
> *


Just don't let carlos hear that then he won't let u come around anymore :roflmao:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 6 2010, 02:24 PM~17114134
> *WE'LL BE AT THE SWAP MEET WED.HIT US UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOW MUCH FOR A ONE OF THOSE BLACK CAPS WITH MAYBE SUMTHIN ON THE SIDES???


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WAKE UP HOMIE :wow:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 7 2010, 02:16 PM~17125286
> *WAKE UP HOMIE  :wow:
> *


are u going to the drive-in in riverside? :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama: ttmft


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Tecato I sent pic to your computadora


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 7 2010, 07:28 PM~17127117
> *are u going to the drive-in in riverside? :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR U TAKEING MY CARPICE OUT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

cool, naa the caprice stays in GT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 8 2010, 11:05 AM~17133759
> *cool, naa the caprice stays in GT
> *


YOU FUNNY CAR STAYS IN THE CONSAFOS CAMP BIG DOG I DONT JUMP SHIP 1 CLUB ONLY I ROLLED SOLO FOR ALOT OF YEARS BUT NOW I BEING IN CONSAFOS FROM THE START OG I GOT LOVE FOR OTHER CLUBS AND KICK IT WITH MANY PEPS ITS FOR THE MOVEMENT ONE LUV uffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 7 2010, 01:30 AM~17120423
> *HEY HOW MUCH FOR A ONE OF THOSE BLACK CAPS WITH MAYBE SUMTHIN ON THE SIDES???
> *


10-15 bucks


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 8 2010, 11:41 AM~17134573
> *10-15 bucks
> *


KEWL!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 8 2010, 10:39 AM~17134556
> *YOU FUNNY CAR STAYS IN THE CONSAFOS CAMP BIG DOG I DONT JUMP SHIP 1 CLUB ONLY I ROLLED SOLO FOR ALOT OF YEARS BUT NOW I BEING IN CONSAFOS FROM THE START OG  I GOT LOVE FOR OTHER CLUBS AND KICK IT WITH MANY PEPS ITS FOR THE MOVEMENT ONE LUV  uffin:
> *


is BLUE KUSH coming out soon? vago found the problem on the cutty it needs a tune up asap. :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 8 2010, 05:20 PM~17137390
> *is BLUE KUSH  coming out soon? vago found the problem on the cutty it needs a tune up asap. :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :420: uffin: :420: SOUNDS LIKE SOME FIRE!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

any shows on sunday? this weekend


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 8 2010, 06:21 PM~17138426
> *uffin:  :420:  uffin:  :420: SOUNDS LIKE SOME FIRE!!!
> *


yeah... that blue kush :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 6 2010, 11:11 PM~17119694
> *Just don't let carlos hear that then he won't let u come around anymore :roflmao:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 7 2010, 09:29 PM~17129765
> *Tecato I sent pic to your computadora
> *


Post the pics later tecato.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 8 2010, 08:26 PM~17140101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 8 2010, 08:26 PM~17140101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did the forks?


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 6 2010, 11:11 PM~17119694
> *Just don't let carlos hear that then he won't let u come around anymore :roflmao:
> *


YOU RIGHT ! THE DEVORCE COULD BE WORSE THAN THE TRINI AND SIMON DEVORCE . EXCEPT I WOULD STAY WITH EVERY THING. EVEN MY OLD SKOOL 80 BUICK REGAL SHIRT. WHEN DOLLY GIRL BROKE UP WITH ME SHE TOOK MY GANSTER NIKE'S THAT SHIT AIN'T RIGHT :uh:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 8 2010, 09:28 PM~17140141
> *who did the forks?
> *


I Designed Them And X Y Corp In Palm Springs on Gene Autry Cut The Forks and The Sheet Metal On The Back


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 8 2010, 08:46 PM~17140372
> *I Designed Them And X Y Corp In Palm Springs on Gene Autry Cut The Forks and The Sheet Metal On The Back
> *


yeah.. when i was 17 i did something like that with the forks, made them look like swords. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 8 2010, 09:43 PM~17140351
> *YOU RIGHT ! THE DEVORCE COULD BE WORSE THAN THE TRINI AND SIMON DEVORCE . EXCEPT I WOULD STAY WITH EVERY THING. EVEN MY OLD SKOOL 80 BUICK REGAL SHIRT.  WHEN DOLLY GIRL BROKE UP WITH ME SHE TOOK MY GANSTER NIKE'S THAT SHIT AIN'T RIGHT :uh:
> *


:roflmao: divorce is expensive but its worth it you made him sign a prenup smart! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 8 2010, 09:58 PM~17140551
> *:roflmao: divorce is expensive but its worth it you made him sign a prenup smart! :thumbsup:
> *


WE WERE JUST PLAYING HOUSE, NO MARRIAGE HERE


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

* Some Better Pics Of The paint *


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 8 2010, 09:50 PM~17140446
> *yeah.. when i was 17 i did something like that with the forks, made them look like swords. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah There 4 When Shit pop's Off at The show


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 8 2010, 09:03 PM~17140631
> *Yeah There 4 When Shit pop's Off at The show
> *


 :roflmao: yeah just take one side off and your ready to go.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 8 2010, 10:06 PM~17140670
> *:roflmao: yeah just take one side off and your ready to go.
> *


lol.... YUP :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 8 2010, 10:00 PM~17140578
> *WE WERE JUST PLAYING HOUSE, NO MARRIAGE HERE
> *


Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 8 2010, 09:08 PM~17140699
> *lol....  YUP :biggrin:
> *


I had it so low that the spindle hit the floor, i had pro hopper cylinders on it too but no pump... I think ill do it again :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama: ttt


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 8 2010, 10:15 PM~17140770
> *I had it so low that the spindle hit the floor, i had pro hopper cylinders on it too but no pump... I think ill do it again :biggrin:
> *


That Be Cool To See & Be A Good Adition To GOOD TIMES in The Valle :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 8 2010, 09:29 PM~17140953
> *That Be Cool To See & Be A Good Adition To GOOD TIMES in The Valle  :thumbsup:
> *


maybe..goodtimes will have a chapter out here :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 9 2010, 12:17 AM~17140807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 8 2010, 08:21 PM~17138426
> *uffin:  :420:  uffin:  :420: SOUNDS LIKE SOME FIRE!!!
> *


FIRE ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 8 2010, 06:20 PM~17137390
> *is BLUE KUSH coming out soon? vago found the problem on the cutty it needs a tune up asap. :biggrin:
> *


BLUE KUSH IS OUT IN STREET OF RIALTO . VAGO SAID A TUNE UP ? U ROLLING TO DRIVE IN DONT FORGET TO BRING SOME BOMB I HAVE TWO OF MY RIDE THERE 73 CARPICE/86 REGAL HIT ME UP IT WILL BE WERE SMOKE IS AT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

T.G.I.F


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Apr 9 2010, 12:59 PM~17145373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

coming soon maniaco street hopper .... " HPNOTIQ "


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maniacos760_@Apr 9 2010, 10:11 PM~17150138
> *coming soon maniaco street hopper ....  " HPNOTIQ "
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COMING OUT CLEAN..


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Just made 40 shirts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maniacos760_@Apr 9 2010, 11:20 PM~17150206
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's a clean ass cutty bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats the homie Marks car looking good T T T for the homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 8 2010, 10:11 PM~17140726
> *Ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

$80.00 g-body lock!!!!!!!!!!!!
























valve for air bag system $65.00
























$45.00 fits g-body cars


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 10 2010, 10:58 AM~17152668
> *$80.00 g-body lock!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give u 40$ if u have the key 4 the lock. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

You have a $80,000.00 dllr car you can't spend $80.00 for security ninja!
I'll take $75.00 need cash to buy shit for my raza in chicali bro!


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Feb 3 2008, 01:09 PM~9855470
> *Bajitos Del Valle Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


testitecals 1 2 3


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 19 2008, 10:12 PM~10211696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEMORIES OF EL MONTE :cheesy:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Jun 11 2009, 11:33 PM~14168384
> *check this shit out!
> 
> 
> ...


GOT MILK


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

heres a couple of hydro parts for simons monte .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

heres the battery rack being build by indio & simon.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 10 2010, 09:58 PM~17156319
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















a test panel of the color & patterns for simons monte.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 10 2010, 04:46 PM~17154049
> *You have a $80,000.00 dllr car you can't spend $80.00 for security ninja!
> I'll take $75.00 need cash to buy shit for my raza in chicali bro!
> *


AM THE ONE WITH THE $100,000.00 CAR NOT INDIO.


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 10 2010, 09:58 PM~17156319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TECATO SELL IT ON CRAIGS LIST


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

[/quote] :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MY 61 WAGON.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 10 2010, 10:06 PM~17156395
> *TECATO SELL IT ON CRAIGS LIST
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 10 2010, 09:06 PM~17156390
> *AM THE ONE WITH THE $100,000.00 CAR NOT INDIO.
> *


im the 1 with the 1000 d0llar car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:44 PM~17156193
> *testitecals 1 2 3
> *


Whens the next one snoop those we're some good shows at that location


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 10 2010, 09:58 PM~17156319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 10 2010, 10:00 PM~17156344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


9 batteries 3 pumps that's all I need :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 10 2010, 10:14 PM~17156462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yesssss! TO THE TOP :boink:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 11 2010, 12:37 AM~17157629
> *Oh yesssss! TO THE TOP :boink:
> *


go 2 sleep


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 10 2010, 10:19 PM~17156527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Almost ready to hit a barrio near you :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 10 2010, 09:21 PM~17156548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

uffin: simon are u guys going to san bernardino show?


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

whos going to mor val


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Apr 11 2010, 11:53 AM~17160163
> *whos going to mor val
> *


this weekend?


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Apr 11 2010, 12:15 PM~17160267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Apr 11 2010, 02:15 PM~17160267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post hope to see a lot peps from C.V it going to b a long day


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 11 2010, 12:46 PM~17160125
> *uffin: simon are u guys going to san bernardino show?
> *


:yes:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 11 2010, 12:46 PM~17160125
> *uffin: simon are u guys going to san bernardino show?
> *


:yes:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Apr 11 2010, 01:15 PM~17160267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STREET KINGZ CC will b there


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 11 2010, 12:18 AM~17157495
> *Whens the next one snoop those we're some good shows at that location
> *


MAYBE IN SEPTEMBER/OCTOBER WE R WORKING IT OUT STILL WITH MANETAS PROMOTIONS. HIS A NEW PROMOTOR IN THE VALLEY :uh:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Who took best of show today.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 11 2010, 07:09 PM~17162722
> *MAYBE IN SEPTEMBER/OCTOBER WE R WORKING IT OUT STILL WITH MANETAS PROMOTIONS.  HIS A NEW PROMOTOR IN THE VALLEY :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 11 2010, 07:17 PM~17162814
> *Who took best of show today.
> *


GAME OVER I mean DIPPIN TREY :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 11 2010, 07:17 PM~17162814
> *Who took best of show today.
> *


GAME OVER I mean DIPPIN TREY :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 11 2010, 05:42 PM~17161904
> *STREET KINGZ CC will b there
> *


DIPPIN TREY WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 11 2010, 07:36 PM~17163081
> *DIPPIN TREY WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


Paisa are you going next week to the consafos car show.


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 11 2010, 07:58 PM~17163334
> *Paisa are you going next week to the consafos car show.
> *


YES SIR WHAT TIME R WE LEAVING ? :uh:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Latin Bombas Car Show April 10


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Apr 11 2010, 08:03 PM~17163391
> *Latin Bombas Car Show April 10
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

? :biggrin:?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

when was that show?  today?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 11 2010, 06:42 PM~17161904
> *STREET KINGZ CC will b there
> *


COOL SEE YOU THERE HAVE A SAFE TRIP ROLLING DOWN


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 11 2010, 08:52 PM~17164059
> *when was that show?  today?
> *



Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

post up pic from sundays kick back...david where's ur pictures at dawg?


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

marcos good come up on the cutty for the maniacos family 'PULL UP OR SHUT UP' for all the haterz ke keeping it real al cien compas.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Apr 11 2010, 01:15 PM~17160267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rollerz only will be there.


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

THATS RIGHT THEM FOOLS BETTER "PULL UP OR SHUT UP"... :nono:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Apr 12 2010, 10:00 PM~17175259
> *THATS RIGHT THEM FOOLS BETTER "PULL UP OR SHUT UP"... :nono:
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS C.C ON THE RISE IN THE VALLE....


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 10 2010, 10:14 PM~17156462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

everybodys going..cool :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 12 2010, 10:29 PM~17174902
> *Rollerz only will be there.
> *


THANKS BIG SEE U THERE


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

also wanna give props to the homie kako from db c.c clowning on the city cruisers picnic the blazer gets up homie ayy and gracias mack from city cruisers to invited us to the firme picnic from all the MANIACOS HOMIES.  MARKIE keep it up homie.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

got the hook up for cable pm me 125 bones!!!!!!!!!!!!!








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 13 2010, 10:43 AM~17178800
> *THANKS BIG SEE U THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo valle 
puro computer love post the kickback missed fabians


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_JhKBaEIgQ

we need an I.D. on this thief indio ca, click on youtube link


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Apr 13 2010, 11:09 PM~17186811
> *puez qvo valle
> puro computer love  post the kickback missed  fabians
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE 5 GALLON WATER JUG GOING TO MORENO VALLEY & MY CAR OVER HEATS $


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 14 2010, 07:44 PM~17195689
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE 5 GALLON WATER JUG GOING TO MORENO VALLEY & MY CAR OVER HEATS $
> *


Estas huey.snoop. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 10 2010, 10:14 PM~17156462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Got the regal ready 4 this weekend see ya at the consafos show. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 14 2010, 11:13 PM~17198053
> *Got the regal ready 4 this weekend see ya at the consafos show. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool see u on sunday safe trip down


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 14 2010, 10:13 PM~17198053
> *Got the regal ready 4 this weekend see ya at the consafos show. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ready for what tecato? :dunno:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

tie game 7to 7 lets go dojers


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 14 2010, 07:44 PM~17195689
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE 5 GALLON WATER JUG GOING TO MORENO VALLEY & MY CAR OVER HEATS $
> *


simon lets see who takes tang just in case u make it . ayy if u no who can put freon 
on the side thats an old crysler cooler let me no.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 15 2010, 09:01 AM~17200575
> *:wave:
> *


SUP ANDY!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Who has the adress 2 the consafos show. :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

A member from AZ has his cadi for sale. He wants to get rid of it so he can make room and finish his 69. let me know if anyone is intrested. 



> _Originally posted by Rfivlife+Apr 11 2010, 03:51 PM~17161129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 16 2010, 04:27 AM~17210009
> *Who has the adress 2 the consafos show. :biggrin:
> *


GO TO SHOW IT UNDER SPRING LOVE 2 ALL THE INFO :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 16 2010, 03:27 AM~17210009
> *Who has the adress 2 the consafos show. :biggrin:
> *


i got da directions let me know if u still need it


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 16 2010, 11:08 PM~17218811
> *i got da directions let me know if u still need it
> *


thanks David I found it see u guys over there. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

Consafos show is packed having a good time out here


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CONGRATS to hector for placing 1st and indio with EL ABANDONADO for taking 3rd place in the g body class.good gob paisas. :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

1st in 60s rag baby! ttt goodtimes :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 18 2010, 07:53 PM~17231504
> *CONGRATS to hector for placing 1st and indio with EL ABANDONADO for taking 3rd place in the g body class.good gob paisas. :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin: :rimshot:
And congrats to my ***** snoop 1st in his category and best of show "dippin trey"


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

good show andy thanks for the bbq :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Pics ninjas pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 18 2010, 10:16 PM~17232703
> *good show andy thanks for the bbq :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THANKS TO ALL THAT ROLLED OUT IT WAS NICE TO SEE ALL THE RIDES FROM C.V


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

is anybody selling some cups? tops and bottoms


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

by the way Royal fantasies and Valle Style took throphies in 60's rag and 70's street and euro


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

City Crusiers took 60's street and truck street


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 19 2010, 07:16 PM~17242193
> *by the way Royal fantasies and Valle Style took throphies in 60's rag and 70's street and euro
> *


Royal fantasies is looking good,who won best in show?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 19 2010, 11:54 AM~17237900
> *Pics ninjas pics!!!!!!!!
> *


David got them tell him to post them up. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 19 2010, 07:23 PM~17242300
> *Royal fantasies is looking good,who won best in show?
> *


Tecato snoop took best of show . :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 19 2010, 08:16 PM~17243137
> *Tecato snoop took best of show . :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 19 2010, 09:16 PM~17243137
> *Tecato snoop took best of show . :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: firme


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 19 2010, 09:13 PM~17243070
> *David got them tell him to post them up. :biggrin:
> *


David we need pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

RF Took 4 trophies


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Videos in Shows

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_KwxAekOSY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIBJrbfV6i4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9taz3L6YlY


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Video RF Caravan with escort

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlUCEAFlt0A


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 19 2010, 08:16 PM~17243137
> *Tecato snoop took best of show . :biggrin:
> *


indio u won 3rd, who won 2nd? groupe?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Apr 20 2010, 11:37 PM~17255513
> *Videos in Shows
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_KwxAekOSY
> ...


THATS TIGHT POST IT ON R TOPIC SPRING LOVE 2 IF U CAN :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 21 2010, 09:20 AM~17258587
> *indio u won 3rd, who won 2nd? groupe?
> *


I don't no bro


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 21 2010, 02:31 PM~17261080
> *THATS TIGHT POST IT ON R TOPIC SPRING LOVE 2 IF U CAN  :thumbsup:
> *



I will :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Don't mind my post jus learning how to post pics :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 24 2010, 08:46 PM~17291751
> *Don't mind my post jus learning how to post pics :biggrin:
> *


Estas huey.huey :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Pomona swat meet tomorrow.who's going.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 24 2010, 08:39 PM~17291699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 24 2010, 09:47 PM~17292197
> *Pomona swat meet tomorrow.who's going.
> *


Rollerz Only will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal Fantasies in Rubidoux Nationals Car Show April 24


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal Fantasies Took 2 Trophies


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal Fantasies is doing our 20th anniversary celebration plus 10th anniversary Car Show:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

n n. Like father like son strolling Pomona swapmeet. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 25 2010, 12:26 PM~17295941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: estupid


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

pomona sucks... no euro clips for sale


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 25 2010, 04:39 PM~17297465
> *pomona sucks... no euro clips for sale
> *


There we're a few of them bro did u walk all of the isles?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 25 2010, 03:46 PM~17297524
> *There we're a few of them bro did u walk all of the isles?
> *


yeah,one was 750 bucks! they had the luxury sport clip too.. did u get one?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 25 2010, 04:55 PM~17297592
> *yeah,one was 750 bucks! they had the luxury sport clip too.. did u get one?
> *


Nah I found one in vegas with everything for less then what he wanted for just the header panel and bumper :thumbsdown:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 25 2010, 04:55 PM~17297592
> *yeah,one was 750 bucks! they had the luxury sport clip too.. did u get one?
> *


Nah I found one in vegas with everything for less then what he wanted for just the header panel and bumper :thumbsdown:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 25 2010, 04:55 PM~17297592
> *yeah,one was 750 bucks! they had the luxury sport clip too.. did u get one?
> *


Nah I found one in vegas with everything for less then what he wanted for just the header panel and bumper :thumbsdown:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 25 2010, 04:23 PM~17297801
> *Nah I found one in vegas with everything for less then what he wanted for just the header panel and bumper :thumbsdown:
> *


U think u posted that enough times estuped :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 25 2010, 06:12 PM~17298198
> *U think u posted that enough times estuped :biggrin:
> *


My bad sprint sucks pirata I finished my arms


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SAVE THIS DATE NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SAT-MAY-22----------------SAT-MAY-22 :biggrin: AT THE ARMORY IN INDIO ON JACKSON AND I-10
IT'S OUR 3rd YEAR PICNIC FLYER COMING SOON.
NOTE: WERE DOING IT FOR THE KIDS SO NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LET'S HAVE A GOOD TIME EVERYONE IS INVITED  IF YOU CAN MAKE IT TO OUT OF TOWN SHOWS YOU CAN MAKE TO INDIO HWY 111 GOES THRU THE VALLE FROM NORTH SHORE 2 INDIO 2 PALMAS 2 D-TOWN.!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GRACIAS LOTS OF RAFFLES AND GOODIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THE KIDS WILL BE SELLING WATER AND SODAS SO NO ICE CHEST THANKS! THE FOODS ON US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 25 2010, 07:34 PM~17299177
> *SAVE THIS DATE NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SAT-MAY-22----------------SAT-MAY-22 :biggrin: AT THE ARMORY IN INDIO ON JACKSON AND I-10
> IT'S OUR 3rd YEAR PICNIC FLYER COMING SOON.
> NOTE: WERE DOING IT FOR THE KIDS SO NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


How much r u guys charging bro? What kids is it going to be for? And u guys should have a no alcohol policy I heard a couple of ur guys members had some liquid courage in them and we're getting into it :dunno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 25 2010, 07:44 PM~17299315
> *How much r u guys charging bro? What kids is it going to be for? And u guys should have a no alcohol policy I heard a couple of ur guys members had some liquid courage in them and we're getting into it :dunno:
> *


IT A PICNIC BRO NO CHARGE!!!!!!!!!! THE KIDS ARE FROM THE ARMORY THEY NEED FUNDS TO GO TO 29 PALMS AND SAN DIEGO BASE FOR BASIC TRAINING!!NO DRAMA MEANS NO DRAMA DONT WORRY ABOUT OUR MEMBERS BRO  JUST COME AND HAVE A GOOD TIME !  :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up top dogg :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 25 2010, 08:06 PM~17299633
> *U know Rollerz only is always down for a good cause will be there. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS BRO IT'S FOR THE KIDS $100.00 FOR THE HOP!
AND LOTS OF STUFF FOR THE LUCKY TICKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 25 2010, 06:52 PM~17299413
> *IT A PICNIC BRO NO CHARGE!!!!!!!!!! THE KIDS ARE FROM THE ARMORY THEY NEED FUNDS TO GO TO 29 PALMS AND SAN DIEGO BASE FOR BASIC TRAINING!!NO DRAMA MEANS NO DRAMA DONT WORRY ABOUT OUR MEMBERS BRO   JUST COME AND HAVE A GOOD TIME !   :biggrin:
> *


Rollerz only is always down 4 a good cause will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 25 2010, 05:12 PM~17298198
> *U think u posted that enough times estuped :biggrin:
> *


its his computer lol :rofl:


----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 12 2010, 10:51 PM~17175657
> *:biggrin:
> *


dayuum :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 25 2010, 07:52 PM~17299413
> *IT A PICNIC BRO NO CHARGE!!!!!!!!!! THE KIDS ARE FROM THE ARMORY THEY NEED FUNDS TO GO TO 29 PALMS AND SAN DIEGO BASE FOR BASIC TRAINING!!NO DRAMA MEANS NO DRAMA DONT WORRY ABOUT OUR MEMBERS BRO   JUST COME AND HAVE A GOOD TIME !   :biggrin:
> *


Lol Nobodys worried  sounds good we will see u guys there :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 25 2010, 12:26 PM~17295941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOS MUJERES UN CAMINO. FALTA EL PEPINO :uh:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 25 2010, 07:17 PM~17298922
> *My bad sprint sucks pirata I finished my arms
> *


COMO EL DUENO :0


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 25 2010, 09:50 PM~17301256
> *COMO EL DUENO :0
> *


DUMBASSSSSSSSSSSS :ugh: let me talk to u over here!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 25 2010, 08:34 PM~17299177
> *SAVE THIS DATE NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SAT-MAY-22----------------SAT-MAY-22 :biggrin: AT THE ARMORY IN INDIO ON JACKSON AND I-10
> IT'S OUR 3rd YEAR PICNIC FLYER COMING SOON.
> NOTE: WERE DOING IT FOR THE KIDS SO NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


DAM G THERE IS A SHOW OUT HERE IN RIALTO I B GOING TO ON THAT DATE KEEP ME POSTED MY RIDE IS DONE I AM DOWN TO ROLL OUT THERE WHEN SOMETHING GOING DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 25 2010, 07:34 PM~17299177
> *SAVE THIS DATE NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SAT-MAY-22----------------SAT-MAY-22 :biggrin: AT THE ARMORY IN INDIO ON JACKSON AND I-10
> IT'S OUR 3rd YEAR PICNIC FLYER COMING SOON.
> NOTE: WERE DOING IT FOR THE KIDS SO NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Royal Fantasies will look into it i have to check our show schedules...

:dunno:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im selling my complete front clip (old style) for a cutlass 140 bucks pm me thanks


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 25 2010, 07:17 PM~17298922
> *My bad sprint sucks pirata I finished my arms
> *


sounds like a pre paid circle k phone or sound explosion at the ranch market :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Go to sleep tecato !


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 25 2010, 09:47 PM~17301215
> *DOS MUJERES UN CAMINO. FALTA EL PEPINO  :uh:
> *


Lo tengo colgando tu pepino..... :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin: got the 72 daytons and oh yeah there stamped


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 27 2010, 01:56 AM~17314874
> *:biggrin: got the 72 daytons and oh yeah there stamped
> 
> 
> ...


FIX THE CAR FIRST VAGO SAID YOUR READY GO PICK IT UP SO I CAN TAKE MY RIDE SO WE CAN TAKE OFF FRAME AND DO TO BOTTOM :420:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

T T T


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 27 2010, 09:19 AM~17317676
> *FIX THE CAR FIRST VAGO SAID YOUR READY GO PICK IT UP SO I CAN TAKE MY RIDE SO WE CAN TAKE OFF FRAME AND DO TO BOTTOM  :420:
> *


its fixed... saturday ill take it home, dam blue kush is getting frame rap! :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 27 2010, 06:25 PM~17321931
> *its fixed... saturday ill take it home, dam blue kush is getting frame rap!  :biggrin:  :drama:
> *


Naw a regal hopper next toy


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Apr 27 2010, 04:25 PM~17321418
> *T T T
> *


Que onda igorilla. :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

whats up orlando whats the plans for the weekend


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Apr 27 2010, 10:29 PM~17326828
> *whats up orlando whats the plans for the weekend
> *


I think we should throw a welta :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 10 2010, 10:14 PM~17156462
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whats going on this weekend?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 28 2010, 07:30 AM~17328346
> *I think we should throw a welta :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SEE U AT IN & OUT  SATURDAY AFTER MAYWEATHER FIGHT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 29 2010, 05:46 PM~17345486
> *SEE U AT IN & OUT    SATURDAY AFTER MAYWEATHER FIGHT
> *


can i chill or what? :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 29 2010, 05:46 PM~17345486
> *SEE U AT IN & OUT    SATURDAY AFTER MAYWEATHER FIGHT
> *


Are they gonna let u out. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 29 2010, 06:22 PM~17345874
> *can i chill or what? :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 29 2010, 06:53 PM~17346211
> *Hell yeah
> *


what time? :biggrin:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

ummmm what time is the streetking anni event? :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

There's a euro cutty header panel & bumper in the 4 sale section 4 cheap


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 29 2010, 07:52 PM~17347061
> *There's a euro cutty header panel & bumper in the 4 sale section 4 cheap
> *


oh yeah i've seen it, thats the same one in pomona show its all cracked.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 28 2010, 07:36 AM~17328399
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


What's up pan dulce. :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

whats up coachella valley im selling my banshee so if you know anybody that wants a fucking clean and fast bike hit me thanks.for more pics and info just pm me 





























just look at the shyne on the chrome










for sale or trade for some thing clean lmk


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ive seen u driving your car today bro clean regal :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=38631113
heres a link check it out


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Apr 29 2010, 09:18 PM~17347428
> *whats up coachella valley im selling my banshee so if you know anybody that wants a fucking clean and fast bike hit me thanks.for more pics and info just pm me
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Apr 29 2010, 08:49 PM~17347008
> *ummmm what time is the streetking anni event?  :biggrin:
> *


All day 7am to 5pm hope you guy's can make it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 29 2010, 08:08 PM~17347281
> *oh yeah i've seen it, thats the same one in pomona show its all cracked.
> *


Nothing a little fiberglass can't fix. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 30 2010, 12:57 AM~17348734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR SHOWING LOVE TO CONSAFOS WE GOT A SHOW IN MY HOMETOWN IN RIALTO ON THIS DAY BUT I MIGHT SEND A MEMBER THERE AND I WILL MAKE THE 70 MILE DRIVE FUCK IT I IN IN SAVE ME TWO PLATE FOR ME AND MY BOY CONSAFOS IN WITH BLUE KUSH DONE DEAL :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 30 2010, 10:57 AM~17351610
> *THANKS FOR SHOWING LOVE TO CONSAFOS WE GOT A SHOW IN MY HOMETOWN IN RIALTO ON THIS DAY BUT I MIGHT SEND A MEMBER THERE AND I WILL MAKE THE 70 MILE DRIVE FUCK IT I IN IN SAVE ME TWO PLATE FOR ME AND MY BOY CONSAFOS IN WITH BLUE KUSH DONE DEAL  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias bro see you guy's here![/FONT]


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 29 2010, 11:57 PM~17348734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 29 2010, 10:53 PM~17348381
> *All day 7am to 5pm hope you guy's can make it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



We just had our meeting right now we brought up your event we are going 

Were free this May, on June were swamp in shows getting ready on SB and We Go show

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Apr 30 2010, 10:15 PM~17356852
> *We just had our meeting right now we brought up your event we are going
> 
> Were free this May, on June were swamp in shows getting ready on SB and We Go show
> ...


SOUND GOOD SEE YOU YOU GUY'S OUT HERE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 1 2010, 01:30 PM~17360329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ill be at in and out at 930 bros :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 1 2010, 01:30 PM~17360329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Anytime fellas..... :wave: :wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

did anybody go to in and out?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 2 2010, 09:48 AM~17365091
> * did anybody go to in and out?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Here you go guys :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Royal Fantasies was in the Cinco De Mayo Parade in Corona May 1

Check it out!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS93Z8UEvdw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtI3BOSlaWs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASMubKX2Hik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26cQ3efON7o


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 2 2010, 10:00 AM~17365157
> *:dunno:
> *


WE WERE THERE AT 12 AFTER SNOOP DOG CONCERT. :cheesy: SIC TREY , G TANG 62 & G TANG 64


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm gonna go down 111 right now :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@May 2 2010, 02:11 PM~17366759
> *WE WERE THERE AT 12 AFTER SNOOP DOG CONCERT. :cheesy:  SIC TREY , G TANG 62 & G TANG 64
> *


Pics or it didn't happen. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 2 2010, 04:34 PM~17367495
> *I'm gonna go down 111 right now  :biggrin:
> *


tonight?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 2 2010, 05:34 PM~17367495
> *I'm gonna go down 111 right now  :biggrin:
> *


Pick me up a double double wiff cheese animal style and a chocolate shake :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

I want to see EL ABANDONADO hop :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 2 2010, 05:34 PM~17367495
> *I'm gonna go down 111 right now  :biggrin:
> *


Pick me up a double double wiff cheese animal style and a chocolate shake :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 2 2010, 04:50 PM~17367597
> *Pick me up a double double wiff cheese animal style and a chocolate shake :biggrin:
> *


They where out of double double so I got u chorizo animal style Joto. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 2 2010, 04:49 PM~17367587
> *I want to see EL ABANDONADO hop  :biggrin:
> *


I retired El ABANDONADO from hopping.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 2 2010, 09:23 PM~17369521
> *They where out of double double so I got u chorizo animal style Joto. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: de chorizo ........


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 2 2010, 09:23 PM~17369521
> *They where out of double double so I got u chorizo animal style Joto. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't u mean PANOCHA CHEMADA chirujo :rimshot:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 1 2010, 02:22 PM~17360543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 2 2010, 08:27 PM~17369581
> *I retired El ABANDONADO from hopping.
> *


thats good...its too nice to hop :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 1 2010, 01:30 PM~17360329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@May 2 2010, 10:50 PM~17370258
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you gonna make it Claudio?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

Ill take 3,200 or a 1950,51,52 chevy Deluxe hardtop project


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whats up simon hows the monte coming out


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 2 2010, 10:33 PM~17370145
> *Don't u mean PANOCHA CHEMADA chirujo :rimshot:
> *


No he ment to say pito parado para ti joto.see you tomorrow at the shop punal . :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Don't let him go he was his sisters today scratching his ass instead of working on the Monte. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 3 2010, 09:26 PM~17381678
> *No he ment to say pito parado para ti joto.see you tomorrow at the shop punal . :biggrin:
> *


MAS.PUTO! ! ! ! See you manana mija :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 3 2010, 09:34 PM~17381866
> *Don't let him go he was his sisters today scratching his ass instead of working on the Monte. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Did u get my bushings from muelas gay boy?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HIT ME UP IF YOU'RE COMING TO THE PICNIC!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 
SO I CAN ADD YOU TO THIS LIST (THANKS VALLE)


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WE HAVE ROOM FOR EVERY CLUB IN THE DESERT!!!!!!!!!!
 








ANYONE ELSE FOR MY LIST HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 4 2010, 01:40 PM~17388055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CONSAFOS LOOKS THAT RIGHT COLORS GO WITH MY RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 4 2010, 04:08 PM~17389950
> *THAT CONSAFOS LOOKS THAT RIGHT COLORS GO WITH MY RIDE  :thumbsup:
> *


LET ME KNOW ILL HOOK YOU GUY'S UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 4 2010, 12:40 PM~17388055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 3 2010, 07:37 PM~17379531
> *you gonna make it Claudio?
> *


will bethere larry tony n johnny dont work weekends no mo lets do this


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

looking to trade for a clean euro clip for my whammy pump :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 4 2010, 08:40 PM~17394009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


easy cool guys :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:0 :0 MAGIC HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 4 2010, 09:47 PM~17394128
> *easy cool guys  :roflmao:
> *


GO HARD OR GO HOME! ! ! !


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 4 2010, 09:47 PM~17394128
> *easy cool guys  :roflmao:
> *


GO HARD OR GO HOME! ! ! !


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

new motor 4 orlandos 61 wagon almost done 5.7 vortec motor. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 4 2010, 09:40 PM~17394009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pics from Saturday.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm getting good at posting pics. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 4 2010, 10:02 PM~17394383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Soon "LA PATRoNA " :biggrin: will be on the street.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 4 2010, 10:04 PM~17394398
> *I'm getting good at posting pics. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Estas cabron paisa.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 4 2010, 10:40 PM~17394009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHOWOFFS


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

hey homie omar no diserpect homie but is 'MANIACOS' .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MY BAD HOMIE  I GOT YOU GUY'S


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 4 2010, 08:32 PM~17393908
> *looking to trade for a clean euro clip for my whammy pump :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


or ill sell it 480 :biggrin: dumps fittings i dont need it getting a piston :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

good looking homie gracias. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 5 2010, 08:43 AM~17398493
> *SHOWOFFS
> *


Just a little. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 6 2010, 10:58 AM~17409917
> *:wave:
> *


whats going down this weekend andy? :wave:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 6 2010, 01:29 PM~17410218
> *whats going down this weekend andy? :wave:
> *


I BE AT A DOG AND CAR SHOW AT GLEH HELEH IN S.B IT GOING TO B GOOD TAKEING MY WHITE PIT WHATS UP WITH YOU ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 6 2010, 02:47 PM~17411778
> *I BE AT A DOG AND CAR SHOW AT GLEH HELEH IN S.B IT GOING TO B GOOD TAKEING MY WHITE PIT WHATS UP WITH YOU ?
> *


cool, just waiting for june 6 bro :drama:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 5 2010, 10:05 PM~17405757
> *Just a little. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Karne asada at the park 2marrow who ever wants 2 stop by is welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

what park?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

Sup valley homies....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









:wow: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@May 7 2010, 11:03 PM~17425606
> *what park?
> *


Miles park in indio. Around 4:00 or 5:00 pm bring your own beer.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 7 2010, 10:22 PM~17425278
> *Karne asada at the park 2marrow who ever wants 2 stop by is welcome. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 7 2010, 10:22 PM~17425278
> *Karne asada at the park 2marrow who ever wants 2 stop by is welcome. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT TIME DOES THE SOUP KITCHEN OPEN ? :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

We moved 2 the park infront of hoover school on monroe.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 8 2010, 04:04 PM~17429526
> *We moved 2 the park infront of hoover school on monroe.
> *


any pics?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Where still here gonna throw a criuse in a while. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 8 2010, 06:22 PM~17430383
> *Where still here gonna throw a criuse in a while. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


take pics please :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

a little bit of progress


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 8 2010, 08:27 PM~17430917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey simon can u weld something up for me bro? :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 8 2010, 08:44 PM~17431027
> *hey simon can u weld something up for me bro? :biggrin:
> *


Yessir hit me up 760 989 8532 :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 8 2010, 08:43 PM~17431509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

you are getting better with the camera.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 8 2010, 08:53 PM~17431611
> *you are getting better with the camera.
> *


It's my camera phone. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Go to sleep smoker Simon.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 8 2010, 10:10 PM~17431742
> *Go to sleep smoker Simon.
> *


I'm at work pirata :biggrin:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

Sup indio??? Iam try to get ahold of the homie with the caddie an get u a price...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@May 9 2010, 10:17 AM~17434516
> *Sup indio??? Iam try to get ahold of the homie with the caddie an get u a price...
> *


Thanks hopefully it'll b a cheap price. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 8 2010, 10:03 PM~17431686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 8 2010, 09:27 PM~17430917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOK GOOD KEEP IT O.G WITH THAT CLIP IT CLEAN LET JOE DO HIS THING WITH THE PAINT U B ROLLING


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 8 2010, 11:05 PM~17431704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN :wow:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 6 2010, 11:37 PM~17416175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ........TTT FOR BIG JOHN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

I forgot my 3-1/2 ton full stack from hoppos


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

$420 tell me is it worth it? :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 9 2010, 05:46 PM~17436956
> *$420 tell me is it worth it? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What kindof pump heads does it have?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 9 2010, 04:51 PM~17436982
> *What kindof pump heads does it have?
> *


#9 Marzocchi Pumphead (Gladius the other one i dont know :dunno:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 9 2010, 05:53 PM~17436992
> *#9 Marzocchi Pumphead (Gladius the other one i dont know :dunno:
> *


Ok goodluck on ur sale bro :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 9 2010, 12:23 PM~17435358
> *IT LOOK GOOD KEEP IT O.G WITH THAT CLIP IT CLEAN LET JOE DO HIS THING WITH THE PAINT U B ROLLING
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 8 2010, 09:59 PM~17431659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 9 2010, 07:38 PM~17437797
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I got my bushings gay boy ill see u at the shop at 8am charp! :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 9 2010, 06:44 PM~17437827
> *I got my bushings gay boy ill see u at the shop at 8am charp! :boink: :biggrin:
> *


Learn how 2 spell tecato. Sharp


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 9 2010, 08:35 PM~17438295
> *Learn how 2 spell tecato. Sharp
> *


I know pirata I was speaking spanglish! :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

sold these 4 300


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 9 2010, 07:40 PM~17438356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like the old setup from gameover


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 9 2010, 10:32 PM~17439607
> *that looks like the old setup from gameover
> *


:yes:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo! are u ready for SB bro :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 9 2010, 10:38 PM~17439660
> *jojo! are u ready for SB bro :biggrin:
> *


YEA....AS MUCH AS I GOTTA DO, NEXT IS GOING BACK TO JOE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 9 2010, 09:41 PM~17439699
> *YEA....AS MUCH AS I GOTTA DO, NEXT IS GOING BACK TO JOE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats good, ill be next in line for joe soon


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 9 2010, 10:46 PM~17439733
> *thats good, ill be next in line for joe soon
> *


YOU GETTING THERE LIL HOMIE.....YOUR MOVING QUICK!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 9 2010, 08:59 PM~17438576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT TIME DOES THE EVENT START?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cinco De Mayo_@May 10 2010, 09:06 AM~17442287
> *WHAT TIME DOES THE EVENT START?
> *


8am bro


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 9 2010, 10:06 PM~17439894
> *YOU GETTING THERE LIL HOMIE.....YOUR MOVING QUICK!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 9 2010, 04:46 PM~17436956
> *$420 tell me is it worth it? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


F%&k alright $350


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:guns: summer sucks


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 10 2010, 07:48 PM~17447464
> *F%&k alright $350
> *


I give u 200 on the 22 just to take it off your hands


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 11 2010, 10:50 AM~17454636
> *I give u 200 on the 22 just to take it off your hands
> *


na im good


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

310 with dumps and 3 batterys,rack,hoses, 4 Solenoids :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Some new parts for Hoimes in Indio...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 11 2010, 10:22 PM~17462327
> *Some new parts for Hoimes in Indio...
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

getting down :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 11 2010, 11:22 PM~17462327
> *Some new parts for Hoimes in Indio...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks joel for the rear end reinforcements for my 66 conv SANGRE PuRA. :cheesy: and for indios and simons reinforcements.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 12 2010, 09:40 PM~17472860
> *Thanks joel for the rear end reinforcements for my 66 conv SANGRE PuRA. :cheesy: and for indios and simons reinforcements.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 12 2010, 08:25 PM~17472673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no pic?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 12 2010, 09:25 PM~17472673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What happen no pic.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 12 2010, 09:18 PM~17473409
> *What happen no pic.
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 12 2010, 09:18 PM~17473409
> *What happen no pic.
> *


hey orlando jojo needs those rubber bushings for the things he bought from u.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whats up valle whats going on :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

t.t.t :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 12 2010, 10:35 PM~17473612
> *hey orlando jojo needs those rubber bushings for the things he bought from u.
> *


Next time you stop by the shop ill give them to you.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 13 2010, 02:08 PM~17479445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully tomorrow will have it running. :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 13 2010, 02:08 PM~17479445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hurry up tecato we need it done by next week! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 13 2010, 07:30 PM~17483601
> *Next time you stop by the shop ill give them to you.
> *


tomorrow bro


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 13 2010, 08:41 PM~17483760
> *tomorrow bro
> *


Take ur battery from ur cutty so I could re do the rack


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 13 2010, 07:45 PM~17483814
> *Take ur battery from ur cutty so I could re do the rack
> *


its 10.25 L x 7"w, the work u did is clean but just a lil longer bro


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 13 2010, 08:49 PM~17483870
> *its 10.25 L x 7"w, the work u did is clean but just a lil longer bro
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 11 2010, 06:26 PM~17458792
> *310 with dumps and 3 batterys,rack,hoses, 4 Solenoids :biggrin:
> *


I got 250 :biggrin: hook it up roach


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

alright bro its all yours, when do u want to do it?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 13 2010, 09:39 PM~17484521
> *alright bro its all yours, when do u want to do it?
> *


I get out of work at 330pm so ill meet u at the shop at 400pm


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 13 2010, 08:41 PM~17484541
> *I get out of work at 330pm so ill meet u at the shop at 400pm
> *


k


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 13 2010, 09:42 PM~17484553
> *k
> *


Koo see u tomorow :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo valle de cochela :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 13 2010, 11:05 PM~17485640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 13 2010, 10:05 PM~17485640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

*what up valle???whats goin on??*​TTT​


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@May 13 2010, 10:02 PM~17484869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Que onda claudio.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

the baby mi mi on the way 2 Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

mas puto. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 14 2010, 09:25 PM~17495562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im not going


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

found my euro clip now its paint time :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im looking for euro tail lights anybody selling any? :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 15 2010, 09:19 PM~17501898
> *found my euro clip now its paint time :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 15 2010, 09:14 PM~17501836
> *goodtimes?  :dunno:
> *


MAYBE NEXT TIME!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

My homie vince has a 93 big body caddy for sale lifted partially wrapped frame 13s for 3000 or best offer needs paint and upholstery he also has a 37 chevy trokita for sale lifted reinforced frame cutlass front frame and engine runs needs paint and upholstery for 5000 or best offer will try and post pics tommorow if interested hit him up at 760 898 5720 ask for vince :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 16 2010, 01:19 PM~17506932
> *My homie vince has a 93 big body caddy for sale lifted partially wrapped frame 13s for 3000 or best offer needs paint and upholstery he also has a 37 chevy trokita for sale lifted reinforced frame cutlass front frame and engine runs needs paint and upholstery for 5000 or best offer will try and post pics tommorow if interested hit him up at 760 898 5720 ask for vince :thumbsup:
> *


 any luck with the clip simon?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Nah no body had anything but I got the rest of my setup :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 14 2010, 10:25 PM~17495562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INVITE WE'LL TRY TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT FOR SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 16 2010, 02:29 PM~17507286
> *Nah no body had anything but I got the rest of my setup :thumbsup:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 16 2010, 05:22 PM~17507947
> *THANKS FOR THE  INVITE WE'LL TRY TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT FOR SURE :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS BRO MUCH RESPECT! OMAR


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 16 2010, 05:31 PM~17508003
> *Pics or it didn't happen. :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 15 2010, 12:46 PM~17498902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TE PASAS DE VERGAhttp://www.layitlow.net/uploader/images/copy.gif


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

still selling my front clip from my cutty any buyers


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 15 2010, 06:46 AM~17497494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 16 2010, 02:29 PM~17507286
> *Nah no body had anything but I got the rest of my setup :thumbsup:
> *


what else did u need?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 15 2010, 09:14 PM~17501836
> *im not going
> *


MAYBE NEXT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 16 2010, 06:10 PM~17508356
> *what else did u need?
> *


Chrome piston pump bigger cylinders chrome tanks adjustable uppers and lowers adell 2 dump case of motors a case of solenoids drop down mounts chrome backing plates etc


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 16 2010, 05:14 PM~17508421
> *Chrome piston pump bigger cylinders chrome tanks adjustable uppers and lowers adell 2 dump case of motors a case of solenoids drop down mounts chrome backing plates etc
> *


 :wow: get it at walmart :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 16 2010, 06:18 PM~17508472
> *:wow:  get it at walmart :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: shit I wish ron had rollback prices


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 16 2010, 05:14 PM~17508421
> *Chrome piston pump bigger cylinders chrome tanks adjustable uppers and lowers adell 2 dump case of motors a case of solenoids drop down mounts chrome backing plates etc
> *


U know the drill pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 16 2010, 06:42 PM~17508696
> *U know the drill pics or it didn't happen.
> *


Ill send u some so u can post them for me :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 15 2010, 09:14 PM~17501836
> *im not going
> *


MAYBE NEXT TIME LIL HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 16 2010, 05:46 PM~17508752
> *MAYBE NEXT TIME LIL HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


cool


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 16 2010, 05:45 PM~17508738
> *Ill send u some so u can post them for me :biggrin:
> *


post!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 16 2010, 06:14 PM~17508421
> *Chrome piston pump bigger cylinders chrome tanks adjustable uppers and lowers adell 2 dump case of motors a case of solenoids drop down mounts chrome backing plates etc
> *


Like indio said pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 16 2010, 09:29 PM~17510570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

winning some money at the casino.  :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

now we eat. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Orlando winning some mula.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Then we party. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 16 2010, 09:49 PM~17510839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: sticky pages


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shit I almost 4 got the best pic when I was helping Ron put the piston together. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok mi mi time. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 16 2010, 05:22 PM~17507947
> *THANKS FOR THE  INVITE WE'LL TRY TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT FOR SURE :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

does anyone kno who repairs stainless local or close by ??


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I got 4 group 31 batteries used on good condtion 4 sale if any one is intrested hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 17 2010, 01:17 PM~17517428
> *I got 4 group 31 batteries used on good condtion 4 sale if any one is intrested hit me up. :biggrin:
> *


never mind sold.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 16 2010, 08:29 PM~17510570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: how much is that pump ill buy one


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 16 2010, 10:05 PM~17511033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Muy feo joto


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 16 2010, 09:25 PM~17510527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 17 2010, 06:58 PM~17520299
> *:wow: how much is that pump ill buy one
> *


1,200 that's like 5 euro clips


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 16 2010, 06:14 PM~17508421
> *Chrome piston pump bigger cylinders chrome tanks adjustable uppers and lowers adell 2 dump case of motors a case of solenoids drop down mounts chrome backing plates etc
> *


Baller


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 17 2010, 07:56 PM~17521124
> *Baller
> *


:no: shit the monte would be done if I was


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 17 2010, 06:50 PM~17521050
> *1,200 that's like 5 euro clips
> *


well black magic is the shit :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yessir :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 28 2010, 01:40 PM~17024990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car was with goodtimes from the 818 now its in coachella :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 17 2010, 06:56 PM~17521124
> *Baller
> *


mega baller :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 16 2010, 09:25 PM~17510527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey tecato isn't that the street they arrested u for solicitation of prostitution?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

theres a hopp off after the sb show are u going simon?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 17 2010, 07:29 PM~17521639
> *this car was with goodtimes from the 818 now its in coachella :biggrin:
> *


That car came came from the homie pan Dulce ROLLERZ ONLY Bay area chapter. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 18 2010, 04:22 AM~17524977
> *That car came came from the homie pan Dulce ROLLERZ ONLY Bay area chapter. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know the guy that built it..he sold it to somebody.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 17 2010, 08:40 PM~17521812
> *theres a hopp off after the sb show are u going simon?
> *


:dunno: r u going?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 18 2010, 10:47 AM~17528174
> *:dunno: r u going?
> *


yeah heres the info :biggrin: 
SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
HOSTED BY GOODTIMES IE 
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
SAN BERNARDINO CA 92407
(CROSS STREET MEDICAL CENTER)


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 18 2010, 12:02 PM~17528358
> *yeah heres the info :biggrin:
> SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
> AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 18 2010, 01:02 PM~17528358
> *yeah heres the info :biggrin:
> SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
> AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
> ...


THATS THE HOMIE VAGO SPOT IT COOL TO CHILL AFTER S.B SHOW


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 18 2010, 12:36 PM~17528725
> *THATS THE HOMIE VAGO SPOT IT COOL TO CHILL AFTER S.B SHOW
> *


Koo see u there andy :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WUT'S UP FELLAS!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 18 2010, 11:36 AM~17528725
> *THATS THE HOMIE VAGO SPOT IT COOL TO CHILL AFTER S.B SHOW
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

paint time :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 17 2010, 11:59 AM~17516627
> *does anyone kno who repairs stainless local or close by ??
> *


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 18 2010, 11:44 AM~17528811
> *WUT'S UP FELLAS!!!
> *


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 18 2010, 05:55 PM~17532869


ask orlando he knows everybody.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER SHOW
AFTER SHOW SPOT THE LUMBER YARD
HOSTED BY GOODTIMES IE
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE
SAN BERNARDINO CA 92407
(CROSS STREET MEDICAL CENTER)


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 17 2010, 12:59 PM~17516627
> *does anyone kno who repairs stainless local or close by ??
> *


What's bro try Speedys crome in long baech here's the #562 843 9915 .


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 17 2010, 11:59 AM~17516627
> *does anyone kno who repairs stainless local or close by ??
> *


Check out the new lowrider book theres an artical on some place called best chrome in Pomona that fixs stainless.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760+May 18 2010, 06:03 PM~17532951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  gracias


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> ask orlando he knows everybody.


 gracias
[/quote]

uffin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 17 2010, 06:26 PM~17520675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think i well go.. its for the kids


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 19 2010, 08:58 PM~17546550
> *PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE
> *


THANKS BRING THAT BOMB ASS CADDIE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 19 2010, 08:58 PM~17546550
> *PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOOK WHAT I FOUND!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 19 2010, 09:05 PM~17547452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the fuck u trying to prove it's in ROLLERZ ONLY now who fucken cares where it came from. Worry about ur car homie. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 19 2010, 09:35 PM~17547747
> *What the fuck u trying to prove it's in ROLLERZ ONLY now who fucken cares where it came from. Worry about ur car homie. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

sorry rollerz :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 19 2010, 10:05 PM~17547452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: no gold undies no murals no custom trunk :dunno:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 19 2010, 10:35 PM~17547747
> *What the fuck u trying to prove it's in ROLLERZ ONLY now who fucken cares where it came from. Worry about ur car homie. :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 19 2010, 10:38 PM~17548259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its too shinny :wow:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 19 2010, 10:05 PM~17548016
> *:ugh: no gold undies no murals no custom trunk :dunno:
> *


sumbody did alot of work to it since 06


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 19 2010, 10:35 PM~17547747
> *What the fuck u trying to prove it's in ROLLERZ ONLY now who fucken cares where it came from. Worry about ur car homie. :biggrin:
> *




some 1 just got blast by the GOODTIMES. :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:ugh: aye viene las cheese mosas


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

no te aguites COMADRE.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 20 2010, 12:32 PM~17552238
> *no te aguites COMADRE.
> *


:roflmao: no somos aguitado mija


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

AY AY TE VOY A SER UN PARO COMADRE I GONNA TELL HIM THAT HIS A CHEESE MOSO PARA ESO ME GUSTAS 'STD 1984' PA TRAER LA GONORREA EN EL PITO :tears: :tears: A LLORAR A SU RANCHO COMPA.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 20 2010, 12:38 PM~17552302
> *AY AY TE VOY A SER UN PARO COMADRE  I GONNA TELL HIM THAT HIS A CHEESE MOSO PARA ESO ME GUSTAS 'STD 1984' PA TRAER LA GONORREA EN EL PITO  :tears:  :tears:  A LLORAR A SU RANCHO COMPA.
> *


Lo gare de tu madre puto yo nunca yore por un puta desgraciada :roflmao: te la lavas joto!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 20 2010, 11:02 AM~17551958
> *some 1 just got blast by the GOODTIMES.  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :thumbsup:
> *


what does that mean?


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 20 2010, 01:01 PM~17552542
> *Lo gare de tu madre puto yo nunca yore por un puta desgraciada :roflmao: te la lavas joto!
> *



hey lil fagget now ur getting out of hand this a man thing homie dont bring in mothers in u lil PUTA LLORONA if u cant take the heat stay away from peoples buisness u fuckend HATER. :x:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 20 2010, 01:34 PM~17552745
> *what does that mean?
> *



i knew that car was built by the 818 gt chapter but indio said that it was from ro just got a point homie the was built by gt thats all homie.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 20 2010, 01:35 PM~17552754
> *hey lil fagget now ur getting out of hand this  a man thing homie dont bring in mothers  in u lil PUTA LLORONA if u cant take the heat stay away from peoples buisness u fuckend HATER.  :x:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: if u can't handle the shit talk don't be a lil vieja and start it I don't know who the fuck u r and I don't give a fuck all it is is shit talk homie don't take it personal


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 20 2010, 12:38 PM~17552779
> *i knew that car was built by the 818 gt chapter but indio said that it was from ro just got a point homie the was built by gt thats all homie.
> *


yeah the 818 built it and then rollerz from the bay area bought it and now it in the valle but all good bro, the rollerz are my bros.. i dont care about the car :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 20 2010, 02:40 PM~17552795
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: if u can't handle the shit talk don't be a lil vieja and start it I don't know who the fuck u r and I don't give a fuck all it is is shit talk homie don't take it personal
> *


LET IT B DROP


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 20 2010, 02:43 PM~17552821
> *yeah the 818 built it and then rollerz from the bay area bought it and now it in the valle but all good bro, the rollerz are my bros.. i dont care about the car :biggrin:
> *


JASON JUST DROP IT HOMIE U GETTING PEPS MAD U IN HERE I AM GOING TO TELL JOE/VAGO TO FINE U JUST KICK BACK


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 20 2010, 01:40 PM~17552795
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: if u can't handle the shit talk don't be a lil vieja and start it I don't know who the fuck u r and I don't give a fuck all it is is shit talk homie don't take it personal
> *



well keep ur own shit TO UR SELF homie on the real ur the only vieja that runs the mouth and dont even have nothing to back it off. :buttkick:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

LETS MOVE ON I B IN INDIO ON SATURDAY THE 22 LET HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 20 2010, 12:59 PM~17552976
> *JASON JUST DROP IT HOMIE U GETTING PEPS MAD U IN HERE I AM GOING TO TELL JOE/VAGO TO FINE U JUST KICK BACK
> *


i know but hes talking about it :dunno: i dropped it yesterday.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 20 2010, 03:02 PM~17553006
> *i know but hes talking about it :dunno: i dropped it yesterday.
> *


IT DONE HOMEBOY LET KEEP LOWRIDEING


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 20 2010, 01:05 PM~17553049
> *IT DONE HOMEBOY LET KEEP LOWRIDEING
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 20 2010, 02:00 PM~17552989
> *well keep ur own shit TO UR SELF  homie on the real ur the only vieja that runs the mouth and dont even have nothing to back it off.  :buttkick:
> *


First off nobody was talking to ur stupid fucking ass secound if u have been out here long enough u would know I always back my shit up obviously u know who I am if u know I don't have a car out right now but its comeing very soon believe that so grow some fucking balls and stay the fuck out of grown man buissness and u won't get ur feelings hurt again pussy! :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

whats up indio


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 20 2010, 01:12 PM~17553108
> *whats up indio
> *


whats up are u bringing the pink panther :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 20 2010, 02:00 PM~17552992
> *LETS MOVE ON I B IN INDIO ON SATURDAY THE 22 LET HAVE A GOOD DAY
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 20 2010, 02:08 PM~17553076
> *First off nobody was talking to ur stupid fucking ass secound if u have been out here long enough u would know I always back my shit up obviously u know who I am if u know I don't have a car out right now but its comeing very soon believe that so grow some fucking balls and stay the fuck out of grown man buissness and u won't get ur feelings hurt again pussy! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

yes im bringing striptease


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 20 2010, 01:12 PM~17553108
> *whats up indio
> *


What's up bro jus driveing comeing back from ur side of town.


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 20 2010, 02:08 PM~17553076
> *First off nobody was talking to ur stupid fucking ass secound if u have been out here long enough u would know I always back my shit up obviously u know who I am if u know I don't have a car out right now but its comeing very soon believe that so grow some fucking balls and stay the fuck out of grown man buissness and u won't get ur feelings hurt again pussy! :biggrin:
> *



pendejo ur the biggest shit talker and damn well u know who i im puto i knew you were a shit talker and now a vieja to homie the only thing that im gonna tell u talk all the shit with ur cars and not ur mouth homie on the real 

*att* pedro


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 20 2010, 02:18 PM~17553174
> *yes im bringing striptease
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

say indio you going to san bernadino


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 20 2010, 03:21 PM~17553212
> *say indio you going to san bernadino
> *


MAKE SURE U ROLL TO THE LUMBER YARD AFTER S.B SHOW IT GOING TO B WILD THE HOMIE VAGO AND GT IS HOSTING IT ALOT OF HOPPERS


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 20 2010, 02:19 PM~17553187
> *pendejo ur the biggest shit talker and damn well u know who i im puto i knew you were a shit talker and now a vieja to homie the only thing that im gonna tell u talk all the shit with ur cars and not ur mouth homie on the real
> 
> *att* pedro
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: aww man I should have known it was u chillon I told u already ill be out soon :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 20 2010, 01:25 PM~17553268
> *MAKE SURE U ROLL TO THE LUMBER YARD AFTER S.B SHOW IT GOING TO B WILD THE HOMIE VAGO AND GT IS HOSTING IT ALOT OF HOPPERS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

lumber yard kool


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

You fools need 2 let it go. I sent my regs I'll have 2 see what happens. :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 20 2010, 02:26 PM~17553272
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: aww man I should have known it was u chillon I told u already ill be out soon :thumbsup:
> *



when u come at me better be strong homie and make sure u got plenty of money in ur pockets to get this shit on i been ready for u when r u ready lloron? another 3 years. :dunno: come out strong or be stuck in the comp talking shit just like the way u know best. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 20 2010, 01:28 PM~17553306
> *You fools need 2 let it go. I sent my regs I'll have 2  see what happens. :biggrin:
> *


i heard that lowrider sending the regs back for some reason


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 20 2010, 02:32 PM~17553332
> *when u come at me better be strong homie and make sure u got plenty of money in ur pockets to get this shit on i been ready for u when r u ready lloron? another 3 years. :dunno: come out strong or be stuck in the comp talking shit just like the way u know best.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: well it takes time when u build it urself I aint a baller like u to go and buy somebody elses work but don't worry about me comeing out strong ill be out soon when I'm done BUILDING MY OWN CAR :thumbsup: don't take it personal peter puffer! Lol


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 20 2010, 01:32 PM~17553333
> *i heard that lowrider sending the regs back for some reason
> *


I heard they where sending them back because they where going 2 lowriders old address on katella not the new one in irvine.


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 20 2010, 02:36 PM~17553363
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: well it takes time when u build it urself I aint a baller like u to go and buy somebody elses work but don't worry about me comeing out strong ill be out soon when I'm done BUILDING MY OWN CAR :thumbsup: don't take it personal peter puffer! Lol
> *



is all good STD now that u said that im BUILDING something on my own and is specially for all the HATERZ like u and remember if u cant buy a real ls. i got all the parts u need. LLORON. :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 20 2010, 02:43 PM~17553438
> *is all good STD now that u said that im BUILDING something on my own and is specially for all the HATERZ like u and remember if u cant buy a real ls. i got all the parts u need. LLORON.  :thumbsup:
> *


Lol orale I don't hate on anyone I just tell it like it is don't take it personal :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 20 2010, 01:42 PM~17553431
> *I heard they where sending them back because they where going 2 lowriders old address on katella not the new one in irvine.
> *


yeah its all missed up.. but lets see what happens.


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> Lol orale I don't hate on anyone I just tell it like it is don't take it personal :thumbsup:
> [/quot
> 
> i dont take people like u personal homie people like u motivates me more cause on the real people that knows u n me they know what time it is but is all good homie just keep on pushing gl on everything on the real. uffin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> > Lol orale I don't hate on anyone I just tell it like it is don't take it personal :thumbsup:
> > [/quot
> >
> > i dont take people like u personal homie people like u motivates me more cause on the real people that knows u n me they know what time it is but is all good homie just keep on pushing gl on everything on the real. uffin:
> ...


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 20 2010, 02:58 PM~17553628
> *:thumbsup: same to u bro
> *


hey simon forgot to tell u that no matter what ur still the biggest shit talker of all time LLORON. :uh: :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 20 2010, 03:48 PM~17554256
> *hey simon forgot to tell u that no matter what ur still the biggest shit talker of all time LLORON.  :uh:  :tears:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :dunno: it gets results


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

some of Simons goodies. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 20 2010, 06:49 PM~17556344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit simon not playin :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Best 4 last. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 20 2010, 07:49 PM~17556344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 20 2010, 07:57 PM~17556456
> *oh shit simon not playin :biggrin:
> *


:yes: gotta step my game up :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 20 2010, 07:05 PM~17556566
> *:yes: gotta step my game up :thumbsup:
> *


same here :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 20 2010, 06:57 PM~17556457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so is that double or single?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 20 2010, 09:19 PM~17557550
> *so is that double or single?
> *


Its a dual 45 steel block 1/2 inch


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 19 2010, 09:50 PM~17547265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ready 4 Saturday gente.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 19 2010, 10:47 PM~17547855
> *sorry rollerz :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 20 2010, 08:23 PM~17557584
> *Its a dual 45 steel block 1/2 inch
> *


i wish i was a baller


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 20 2010, 02:43 PM~17553438
> *is all good STD now that u said that im BUILDING something on my own and is specially for all the HATERZ like u and remember if u cant buy a real ls. i got all the parts u need. LLORON.  :thumbsup:
> *


ORALE TECATO STD 1984 IN THAT WASN'T JUST A FEVER BLISTER :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 20 2010, 09:37 PM~17557746
> *i wish i was a baller
> *


Me too! :tear:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@May 20 2010, 10:22 PM~17558419
> *ORALE TECATO STD 1984 IN THAT WASN'T JUST A FEVER BLISTER :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: u didn't complain when u we're licking my nuts joto! :boink:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Simon que si!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 21 2010, 08:34 AM~17560744
> *Simon que si!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE A HOMIE THAT WANT TO ROLL WHAT ARE THE CLASSES SO I CAN LET HIM KNOW I WILL B ROLLING FOR SURE A LIL LATE B I B THERE :thumbsup: TIME TO WORK TODAY PEACE


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

We ready to roll tomorow


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 21 2010, 08:25 AM~17561159
> *I HAVE A HOMIE THAT WANT TO ROLL WHAT ARE THE CLASSES SO I CAN LET HIM KNOW I WILL B ROLLING FOR SURE A LIL LATE B I B THERE  :thumbsup: TIME TO WORK TODAY PEACE
> *


(Best Of) Homies and lots food and goodies


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 21 2010, 11:48 AM~17562887
> *We ready to roll tomorow
> *


See you here bro!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 21 2010, 01:25 PM~17563142
> *(Best Of) Homies and lots food and goodies
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 20 2010, 10:32 PM~17558517
> *:ugh: u didn't complain when u we're licking my nuts joto! :boink:
> *


BABY NUTS I TOUGHT IT WAS A SET UP BY CHRIS HANSON ON DATE LINE NBC :roflmao: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

bringing the lincoln back out tomarrow


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@May 21 2010, 04:16 PM~17564888
> *BABY NUTS I TOUGHT IT WAS A SET UP BY CHRIS HANSON ON DATE LINE NBC :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: estupid r u going to the armory tomorow joto?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LET'S HAVE A GOOD AND NO DRAMA DAY PEEP'S LET DO THIS EVERYONE STILL DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by maniacos760_@May 21 2010, 04:17 PM~17564894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

We are ready and leaving at 7am :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 21 2010, 07:05 PM~17566131
> *We are ready and leaving at 7am :wow:
> *


We will be waiting bro!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

well i hope everyone has a good weekend :biggrin: as for me its sanding time.


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

is there gunna be a hop...


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Royals will be there ! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

See u kids tomarrow. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 21 2010, 11:07 PM~17568258
> *See u kids tomarrow. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup playa??? Wish I could roll up there but were roll to the laker game in az... get at me homie when u come down have some rides for sale I won't to show u... get at me homie...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Let's do this we are here and ready!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

who has pics i heard indio was hopping :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Should of been there i guess you can make it out of town but you cant drive 5 miles nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!  you miss the best shows young one!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 22 2010, 05:44 PM~17572846
> *Should of been there i guess you can make it out of town but you cant drive 5 miles nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!  you miss the best shows young one!
> *


sorry bro i moved


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ill be back after summer with my car :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OUR V.I.P GUEST IN THE A/C CHINGON GRACIAS GUY'S YOU GUY ARE REAL LOWRIDER WE THANK YOU FROM THE HEART! STREETKINGZ-STREETQUEENZ!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you all so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

looks hot :drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

say hi to our new BOMB!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 22 2010, 06:13 PM~17573006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did sal just do that dash orlando? looks bad ass


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 22 2010, 06:37 PM~17573153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see u andy :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 22 2010, 07:29 PM~17573103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hi :wave:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

thank you street kings and street queens we had a great time and thank you best of show


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

GOOD TURNOUT STREET KINGS!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Striptease was in the house


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 22 2010, 06:37 PM~17573153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice foto right there had some fun today. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

the best hydro's in the valle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 22 2010, 08:08 PM~17573437
> *thank you street kings and street queens we had a great time and thank you best of show
> 
> 
> ...


Any time bro our valle is you home bro you are very welcome bro see you in San Berdo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

best of show


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

best of show see you guys at berdogo


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@May 22 2010, 08:09 PM~17573446
> *GOOD TURNOUT STREET KINGS!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR COMING TO EAST SIDE OF THE VALLE SEE YOU GUY'S SOON!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 22 2010, 07:26 PM~17573085
> *Thank you all so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 You gota love the lifestyle to hang out with OGs from the valle crusing this calles since the 80s nice get together thanks 4 the go food NEW ILLUSIONS always suppot the valle happenings ill be out crusing tonite. All my freinds have ah lowrider the low rider gets ah little higher. Let's go crusing


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 22 2010, 07:40 PM~17573717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

man i always see this topic on the top so i hadda stop by and visit...yall keep this shit crackin...what the helll u guys keep on talkin bout?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 22 2010, 08:54 PM~17573849
> *man i always see this topic on the top so i hadda stop by and visit...yall keep this shit crackin...what the helll u guys keep on talkin bout?
> *


LOWRIDER DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SHOW TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 22 2010, 09:06 PM~17573939
> *LOWRIDER DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANK  YOU ALL FOR THE SHOW TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


haha. dats wussup! shit we got a big show over here in DAYGO tomorrow...i invite anyone one who wants to jump to come through. SAN DIEGO PUTS IT DOWN. much love to u all..keep it lowriding


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

Today's CarShow In Indio:a(Army cadet Center,


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OUR FIRST GUEST CLAUDIO AND THE NEW ILLUSIONS!

















OUR LAST GUEST TO LEAVE AFTER LOADING GAME OVER GRACIAS OTRA VES ORLANDO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GUEST DJ

CHAVITA SAL THE STREET KINGZ MUSIC MAN!









David enjoying the end of the show he will sleep all day sunday dont bugg him peeps!








:nono: :nono: :x:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BAD ASS DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  POST ALL PICKS PEEPS GOD BLESS MY RAZA! BUENAS NOCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 22 2010, 09:12 PM~17573985
> *haha. dats wussup! shit we got a big show over here in DAYGO tomorrow...i invite anyone one who wants to jump to come through. SAN DIEGO PUTS IT DOWN. much love to u all..keep it lowriding
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BUT WE HAD A LONG DAY SEE AT SAN BERDO ON THE 6th!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@May 22 2010, 09:34 PM~17574208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GO TO SLEEP TONY AND TAKE THEM BLUE GLOVES OFF ALREADY! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

sorry the big GT couldnt make it next time :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 22 2010, 10:06 PM~17574462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass photographer! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 22 2010, 07:37 PM~17573153
> *
> 
> 
> ...











EL INDIO AND HIS $100.00 BUCKS .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

RE: GO TO SLEEP TONY AND TAKE THEM BLUE GLOVES OFF ALREADY! 

--------------------
Laughing.....i always sleep with one eye open,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.i'm sleeping with my gloves on....tonight.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 22 2010, 10:20 PM~17574588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

AFTER THE SHOW WITH INDIO"S FERIA.


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 22 2010, 09:36 PM~17574235
> *GO TO SLEEP TONY AND TAKE THEM BLUE GLOVES OFF ALREADY! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i sleep with one eye open and my gloves are always on........................


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks I had a good time food was good. It was a nice drive army peps were cool. See u guys in S.B. From CONSAFOS


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

AND NOW WE EAT .THANKS TO STREET KINGS FIRME SHOW.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 22 2010, 10:35 PM~17574686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

just got back from throwing a crusie along with my friends cars 39 dodge 41 olds n ss62


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@May 22 2010, 11:58 PM~17575131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

On my way to 0.C show u guys have a nice day


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 22 2010, 10:31 PM~17574672
> *Thanks I had a good time food was good. It was a nice drive army peps were cool. See u guys in S.B.  From CONSAFOS
> *


ANY TIME ANDY THANK'S FOR MAKING THE TRIP TO THE VALLE!!!!STRETKINGZ-STREETQUEENZ


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 22 2010, 10:20 PM~17574588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND THE CRAZY LIL WHITE BOY IN THE MIX ALL THE TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!! PURO PEDO GOOD TIMES GUY'SIT WAS FUN!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 22 2010, 10:23 PM~17574612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@May 22 2010, 11:58 PM~17575131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PIC'S CLAUDIO! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 22 2010, 10:06 PM~17574462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OG GROUP PIC TOOK YOU GUY'S LONG ENOUGH !!!!!!!!!!!  :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 07:44 AM~17576211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Print that out 4 me so I could make a poster. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@May 22 2010, 10:58 PM~17575131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey cluadio let me get a copy of that foto with the rim in the air hit me up I'll go to cat city. 760/851-8118. Indio :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Breakfast time see u later hit me up Omar if u could do that: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 19 2010, 07:45 PM~17545545
> *i think i well go.. its for the kids
> *


How many time have we heard this! maybe Berdo!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 23 2010, 08:51 AM~17576260
> *Print that out 4 me so I could make a poster. :biggrin:
> *


Done deal !one of each!!! cool


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 23 2010, 08:56 AM~17576291
> *Hey cluadio let me get a copy of that foto with the rim in the air hit me up I'll go to cat city. 760/851-8118. Indio  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You can see Claudio in the knock off!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 22 2010, 10:20 PM~17574588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT good show we had a great time :thumbsup: thanks street Kingz and Queenz


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 10:15 AM~17576765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANKS THANKS THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANK YOU MEMO'S 48!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

good pic claudio. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 23 2010, 11:08 AM~17577148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHECK YOUR IN BOX ORLANDO!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

omar love this pic .like the background do something nice with this pic


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 11:12 AM~17577175
> *CHECK YOUR IN BOX ORLANDO!
> *


ill call you.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 23 2010, 11:13 AM~17577184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


something like this?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 23 2010, 08:56 AM~17576291
> *Hey cluadio let me get a copy of that foto with the rim in the air hit me up I'll go to cat city. 760/851-8118. Indio  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


8x6 u got it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@May 23 2010, 11:26 AM~17577274
> *8x6 u got it
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE KEEP THEM COMING!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 11:30 AM~17577304
> *VERY NICE KEEP THEM COMING!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

see dexter dancing he wants his shirt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOOD JOB CLAUDIO !


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 08:13 AM~17576426
> *How many time have we heard this! maybe Berdo!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 11:25 AM~17577266
> *something like this?
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@May 23 2010, 11:40 AM~17577384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

after a hard day of lowrideing now we go fishing. Here's sam trying to sho my little girl how 2 catch jaws. :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

i would like to thank every club that went to our 3rd annual picnic,thanks to da clubs that drove a long ways consafos and prestiage thank u guys for comin, latino classics, rollerz only, city crusiers, desert boys, valle style, we ridin, maniacos, veijitos, bajitos del valle, adrenaline junkies, new illusions and any other clubs i didnt mention,thanks orlando for bringin game over to display and thanks memo for bringin ur 48 trokita to display, once again thank u all for makin this happenand we cant forget the indio army cadets for letting us have it there. After the picnic i was talkin to da sargent major and he wants to do an actual car show wit catagories and 1st 2nd and 3rd place trophys sum time this year or the beginin of next year i hope we could get all your support again, thank u guys again for a beutiful day and see u guys at our 4th annual picnic

thanks,
David Salas (STREET KINGZ president)


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 23 2010, 01:24 PM~17578109
> *i would like to thank every club that went to our 3rd annual picnic,thanks to da clubs that drove a long ways consafos and prestiage thank u guys for comin, latino classics, rollerz only, city crusiers, desert boys, valle style, we ridin, maniacos, veijitos, bajitos del valle, adrenaline junkies, new illusions and any other clubs i didnt mention,thanks orlando for bringin game over to display and thanks memo for bringin ur 48 trokita to display, once again thank u all for makin this happenand we cant forget the indio army cadets for letting us have it there. After the picnic i was talkin to da sargent major and he wants to do an actual car show wit catagories and  1st 2nd and 3rd place trophys sum time this year or the beginin of next year i hope we could get all your support again, thank u guys again for a beutiful day and see u guys at our 4th annual picnic
> 
> thanks,
> ...


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like i missed out :angry:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@May 23 2010, 02:02 PM~17578349
> *Looks like i missed out  :angry:
> *


:yessad: where we're u hector?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@May 23 2010, 02:02 PM~17578349
> *Looks like i missed out  :angry:
> *


Querias andar en mexicali comiendo tacos.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

here you go ANDY!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 22 2010, 07:42 PM~17573732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: wow


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@May 23 2010, 10:26 AM~17577274
> *8x6 u got it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo thanks 4 the props on the pictures fellerz. 





































TTT THE VALLE DE COCHELA


----------



## centerfolds (Jan 2, 2009)

$300 hit me up


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 07:53 PM~17580594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 07:53 PM~17580594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's it omar.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 23 2010, 08:46 PM~17581209
> *That's it omar.
> *


DONE I NEED THE EXACT SIZE!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 05:58 PM~17579214
> *here you go ANDY!
> 
> 
> ...


That's tight homie send to are topic if u can


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 08:16 AM~17576069
> *AND THE CRAZY LIL WHITE BOY IN THE MIX ALL THE TIME  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! PURO PEDO GOOD TIMES GUY'SIT WAS FUN!
> *



SUP OMAR...LOOKS LIKE YOU FELLAS PUT ON A GOOD SHOW. I MISSED ANOTHER ONE, I GOT A CALL FROM MY POP'S EARLY SATURDAY MORNING TELLING ME HE WASN'T FEELING WELL, SO I HAD TO TAKE HIM TO THE E.R. HE'S BETTER NOW......SEE YOU GUY'S NEXT TIME HOMIES!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ONE MORE IM TIERED SEE YOU GUY TOMORROW!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 23 2010, 10:42 PM~17582876
> *SUP OMAR...LOOKS LIKE YOU FELLAS PUT ON A GOOD SHOW.  I MISSED ANOTHER ONE, I GOT A CALL FROM MY POP'S EARLY SATURDAY MORNING TELLING ME HE WASN'T FEELING WELL, SO I HAD TO TAKE HIM TO THE E.R.  HE'S BETTER NOW......SEE YOU GUY'S NEXT TIME HOMIES!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


FAMILIA FIRST CARNAL !SEE YOU IN SAN BERNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 23 2010, 01:24 PM~17578109
> *i would like to thank every club that went to our 3rd annual picnic,thanks to da clubs that drove a long ways consafos and prestiage thank u guys for comin, latino classics, rollerz only, city crusiers, desert boys, valle style, we ridin, maniacos, veijitos, bajitos del valle, adrenaline junkies, new illusions and any other clubs i didnt mention,thanks orlando for bringin game over to display and thanks memo for bringin ur 48 trokita to display, once again thank u all for makin this happenand we cant forget the indio army cadets for letting us have it there. After the picnic i was talkin to da sargent major and he wants to do an actual car show wit catagories and  1st 2nd and 3rd place trophys sum time this year or the beginin of next year i hope we could get all your support again, thank u guys again for a beutiful day and see u guys at our 4th annual picnic
> 
> thanks,
> ...



ORALE DAVID.....I'LL BE AT THIS ONE FOR SURE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 10:45 PM~17582923
> *FAMILIA FIRST CARNAL !SEE YOU IN SAN BERNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@May 23 2010, 02:24 PM~17578109
> *i would like to thank every club that went to our 3rd annual picnic,thanks to da clubs that drove a long ways consafos and prestiage thank u guys for comin, latino classics, rollerz only, city crusiers, desert boys, valle style, we ridin, maniacos, veijitos, bajitos del valle, adrenaline junkies, new illusions and any other clubs i didnt mention,thanks orlando for bringin game over to display and thanks memo for bringin ur 48 trokita to display, once again thank u all for makin this happenand we cant forget the indio army cadets for letting us have it there. After the picnic i was talkin to da sargent major and he wants to do an actual car show wit catagories and  1st 2nd and 3rd place trophys sum time this year or the beginin of next year i hope we could get all your support again, thank u guys again for a beutiful day and see u guys at our 4th annual picnic
> 
> thanks,
> ...


THANK YOU HOMIE AND YOUR CLUB AND THE PEPS IN C.V


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 24 2010, 09:57 AM~17586124
> *THANK YOU HOMIE AND YOUR CLUB  AND THE PEPS IN C.V
> *


Any time bro.


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 07:53 PM~17580594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## centerfolds (Jan 2, 2009)

$300 hit me up if interested


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 10:44 PM~17582908
> *ONE MORE IM TIERED SEE YOU GUY TOMORROW!
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

at interior shop as we speak!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT for Jefes 37 Bombita


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 22 2010, 08:48 PM~17573798
> *THANKS FOR COMING TO EAST SIDE OF THE VALLE SEE YOU GUY'S SOON!
> *


You know We're Always Down To Support STREET KINGS & STREET QUEENS....
SEE YOU GUYS NEXT SHOW!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

*DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB
3 YEAR ANNIVERSARY*


*PICNIC BBQ HOP
LUNCH 4M 12 4
AT BROWNS TOWN PARK IN DHS
SAT JUNE 12
4M NOON TO SUNDOWN
FOR MORE INFO CALL DAVID 760 777 2866
HOP OFF AT 6PM FOR CASH PURSE
$5 ENTRY FEE WINNER TAKES ALL
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@May 26 2010, 09:44 PM~17617178
> *thats whats up stay ready :machinegun:
> *


We paint ball shooting or hopping 
what's
up with the machinegun ain't nobody going to show up with that drama bro it's a fam thing with us. Let's have a good time save the banging for the streets.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

who's going to chicali line up Let all show up together El Valle de Coachella lowriders.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

June 6. 2010. San bernandino carshow.

July. 25. 2010. Royal fantasies corona ca. Car show

Oct. 2010 las vegas. Super show.

I'm ready.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 26 2010, 10:25 PM~17617767
> *June 6. 2010. San bernandino carshow.
> 
> July.  25. 2010. Royal fantasies corona ca. Car show
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 07:53 PM~17580594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 26 2010, 10:25 PM~17617767
> *June 6. 2010. San bernandino carshow.
> 
> July.  25. 2010. Royal fantasies corona ca. Car show
> ...


thats a good line up..... :biggrin: see you there like the old days


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 26 2010, 10:25 PM~17617767
> *June 6. 2010. San bernandino carshow.
> 
> July.  25. 2010. Royal fantasies corona ca. Car show
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

Lets see how many more of the valley riders we can get to come out this year.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 27 2010, 10:57 AM~17621936
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Lets see how many more of the valley riders we can get to come out this year.
> *


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

*DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB*


PICNIC
ON JUNE 12
CASH MONEY 
ALL HOPPERS WELCOME


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

WATS UP STREET KINGS ARE YOU GUYS GONNA SHOW UP OR CHALE LIKE LAST TIME


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@May 27 2010, 03:13 PM~17624339
> *WATS UP STREET KINGS ARE YOU GUYS GONNA SHOW UP OR CHALE LIKE LAST TIME
> *











YES SIR NO HOPPER BUT WE THERE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

A LIL SOM SOM FOR ORLANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SK STYLE


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 27 2010, 08:03 PM~17628100
> *A LIL SOM SOM FOR ORLANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SK STYLE
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@May 27 2010, 03:08 PM~17624294
> *DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...



WATCHA FINALLY ON LAYITLOW!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 27 2010, 09:03 PM~17628100
> *A LIL SOM SOM FOR ORLANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SK STYLE
> 
> 
> ...


Nice......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 23 2010, 09:36 PM~17582003
> *That's tight homie send to are topic if u can
> *


Andy any pics of. BLUE KUSH. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 27 2010, 09:03 PM~17628100
> *A LIL SOM SOM FOR ORLANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SK STYLE
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 27 2010, 09:03 PM~17628100
> *A LIL SOM SOM FOR ORLANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SK STYLE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 27 2010, 11:14 PM~17628866
> *Andy any pics of. BLUE KUSH. :biggrin:
> *


NAW FORGOT TO TAKE NOBODY GOT PICS


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

wats cracking huero piztolero


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 28 2010, 10:20 AM~17632584
> *NAW FORGOT TO TAKE NOBODY GOT PICS
> *


You have to have something bro hook them up!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

A LIL SOMETHING ORLANDO IS WORKING ON ( CUSTOMER ) DONT ASK IT WILL BE OUT IN JULY!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 28 2010, 03:47 PM~17635272
> *A LIL SOMETHING ORLANDO IS WORKING ON ( CUSTOMER ) DONT ASK IT WILL BE OUT IN JULY!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Tecato! I hope my monte comes out that bad ass! TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

SAMs 64 going 2 get it Rollin again. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 28 2010, 09:26 PM~17637478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 28 2010, 04:34 PM~17635618
> *Damn Tecato! I hope my monte comes out that bad ass! TTT :thumbsup:
> *


You need a lot $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.  :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 28 2010, 09:33 PM~17637533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 28 2010, 03:47 PM~17635272
> *A LIL SOMETHING ORLANDO IS WORKING ON ( CUSTOMER ) DONT ASK IT WILL BE OUT IN JULY!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

THAT ELCO'S CLEAN !


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@May 28 2010, 12:46 PM~17633854
> *wats cracking huero piztolero
> *


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 28 2010, 09:59 PM~17637671
> *You need a lot $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.   :biggrin:
> *


:tear: ill start saveing up


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

WHAT'S UP RICK LOC LOL JUS CLOWNIN HOMIE'S SUP WITH CUTT THROAT!


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 28 2010, 09:30 PM~17637504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

NICE !!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 28 2010, 10:32 PM~17637881
> *:tear: ill start saveing up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

*COMO ESTA EL CADDY HUERO STILL WORKING ON IT OR WAT?*


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 28 2010, 03:47 PM~17635272
> *A LIL SOMETHING ORLANDO IS WORKING ON ( CUSTOMER ) DONT ASK IT WILL BE OUT IN JULY!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 28 2010, 03:47 PM~17635272
> *A LIL SOMETHING ORLANDO IS WORKING ON ( CUSTOMER ) DONT ASK IT WILL BE OUT IN JULY!
> 
> 
> ...


START SELLING YOUR 2nd CAR AND GET YOUR PERFECT KOLOR AT ORLANDOS IN INDIO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

*SICK PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WISH MY SHIT WAS LIKE THAT *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@May 29 2010, 04:00 PM~17642779
> *SICK PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WISH MY SHIT WAS LIKE THAT
> *


Save your chips bro we got you!!


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

ALMOST DONE RICKLOC


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 29 2010, 12:43 PM~17642124
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks omar nice pics


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 28 2010, 02:47 PM~17635272
> *A LIL SOMETHING ORLANDO IS WORKING ON ( CUSTOMER ) DONT ASK IT WILL BE OUT IN JULY!
> 
> 
> ...


i cant wait to ben comes out.. nice ben :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

any pics of the tail gate? :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 28 2010, 08:26 PM~17637478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 30 2010, 12:06 PM~17647241
> *thanks omar nice pics
> *


A LIL TEASE DONT SHOW THE IT ALL YET BEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK IM KEEPING THIS BIATCH TILL SOMEBODY GIVES ME THE CASH I WANT MEANWHILE IM DRIVING IT SK BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









































































 :cheesy:  :biggrin: :0


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 30 2010, 12:06 PM~17647241
> *thanks omar nice pics
> *


LOOKS CLEAN, HEARD MY CAMARDA SAL GOT DOWN ON IT :naughty:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANDY'S BLUE KUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 30 2010, 02:27 PM~17647837
> *OK IM KEEPING THIS BIATCH TILL SOMEBODY GIVES ME THE CASH I WANT MEANWHILE IM DRIVING IT SK BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


It aint about what u got its about what u do with what u got bro keep it :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 30 2010, 03:37 PM~17648105
> *ANDY'S BLUE KUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

_TTMFT_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@May 30 2010, 03:20 PM~17648047
> *LOOKS CLEAN, HEARD MY CAMARDA SAL GOT DOWN ON IT :naughty:
> *


Sal is not your camarada .your just a good paying customer.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 28 2010, 03:47 PM~17635272
> *A LIL SOMETHING ORLANDO IS WORKING ON ( CUSTOMER ) DONT ASK IT WILL BE OUT IN JULY!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 .....NICE WORK ORLANDO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 30 2010, 02:27 PM~17647837
> *OK IM KEEPING THIS BIATCH TILL SOMEBODY GIVES ME THE CASH I WANT MEANWHILE IM DRIVING IT SK BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMEBOY.........BUT HOLD ON TO THE WHITE RAG TILL I SAVE MY ALL MY PENNIES. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 30 2010, 09:27 PM~17650341
> *NICE HOMEBOY.........BUT HOLD ON TO THE WHITE RAG TILL I SAVE MY ALL MY PENNIES. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


10-4


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 30 2010, 05:25 PM~17648554
> *Sal is not your camarada .your just a good paying customer.
> *


HE'S MY CARAMIYADA JUST LIKE U :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 30 2010, 12:58 PM~17647729
> *i cant wait to ben comes out.. nice ben :thumbsup:
> *


thank jason


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@May 30 2010, 02:20 PM~17648047
> *LOOKS CLEAN, HEARD MY CAMARDA SAL GOT DOWN ON IT :naughty:
> *


yes he did hell be here tomorrow 2 touch up a spot before perfect kolor clears the elco
87 ELCO Y QUE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 30 2010, 04:37 PM~17648105
> *ANDY'S BLUE KUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Omar kush life the high life


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@May 30 2010, 09:26 PM~17650855
> *HE'S MY CARAMIYADA JUST LIKE U :roflmao:
> *


No he's not: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

the homie sal from sals airbrushing at the shop doing some final touch up and checking out Orlandos clean graphics. :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY TO THE TOP


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 31 2010, 11:55 AM~17654396
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TO THE TOP
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 31 2010, 11:55 AM~17654396
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TO THE TOP
> *


welcome to the Valle's Finest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 31 2010, 11:55 AM~17654396
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TO THE TOP
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@May 31 2010, 02:14 PM~17655316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Post pic's of the gloves homie!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 31 2010, 10:55 AM~17654396
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TO THE TOP
> *


your with rollerz now :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@May 31 2010, 02:14 PM~17655316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey omar give me a call 909-489-0319


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS STREET HOPPER COMIN SOON...........


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 31 2010, 05:14 PM~17656561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STRIPETEASE REPPIN ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE COACHELLA HOPE YOU LIKE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 31 2010, 02:16 PM~17655333
> *welcome to the Valle's Finest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

I really like that omar its sweet thank you brother.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@May 31 2010, 05:13 PM~17656554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 31 2010, 05:29 PM~17656670
> *STRIPETEASE REPPIN ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE COACHELLA HOPE YOU LIKE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


huh?? :dunno:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

getting ready 4 San berdoo.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

hooking up the karne.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@May 31 2010, 05:13 PM~17656554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good come out marky i got money on ur ride homie all day 'PULL UP OR SHUT UP' i be coming out 2 by berdo and the DESERT BOYS picnic i'm ready for all the HATERZ. :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

thanks sal and perfect kolors 4 helping me with the elco today.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 31 2010, 06:37 PM~17658044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 31 2010, 07:37 PM~17658044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice avitar ben.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 31 2010, 05:29 PM~17656670
> *STRIPETEASE REPPIN ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE COACHELLA HOPE YOU LIKE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean omar :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

thanks to u nice roof hope u guys come to the car show on 6-13-10 see u guys there plus free food


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 31 2010, 07:14 PM~17657711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


San berdoo next weekend.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 31 2010, 08:22 PM~17658697
> *thanks to u nice roof hope u guys come to the car show on 6-13-10 see u guys there plus free food
> *


Free food where there.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@May 31 2010, 02:14 PM~17655316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 31 2010, 06:47 PM~17658181
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> any room at the park for goodtimes ben? :cheesy:*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 31 2010, 07:22 PM~17658697
> *thanks to u nice roof hope u guys come to the car show on 6-13-10 see u guys there plus free food
> *


Damn ben u said the Magic word free food. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

all car clubs and solo riderz r welcome 2 come lots of raffles and food hope to see u guys there


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Who knows how to post videos Omar hit me if u know how I'll email them to u.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 31 2010, 07:32 PM~17658850
> *any room at the park for goodtimes ben? :cheesy:
> *


lots of room for G.T.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks 4 the shirts Omar cell phone pic came out blurry. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 23 2010, 11:08 AM~17577148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Don't talk about it be about it :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 31 2010, 08:39 PM~17658985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 25 2010, 03:54 PM~17601259
> *at interior shop as we speak!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


who's car is this very nice.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 31 2010, 06:14 PM~17657711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so game over going to be outside this year  ill see u guys out there :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 31 2010, 08:36 PM~17659825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the GT hoppers  :yes:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 31 2010, 09:41 PM~17659899
> *the GT hoppers   :yes:
> *


OH.... WHERE YOU AT?? :dunno:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@May 31 2010, 08:45 PM~17659943
> *OH.... WHERE YOU AT?? :dunno:
> *


we'll be there hopping after the berdo show :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 31 2010, 09:38 PM~17659851
> *so game over going to be outside this year  ill see u guys out there :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir with the rest of ROLLERZ ONLY V C members


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@May 31 2010, 09:45 PM~17659943
> *OH.... WHERE YOU AT?? :dunno:
> *


GT got some hot ass cars if you are deep in LA look out for GT or get served... if you want to be confronted GT always ready :biggrin: if you want some in Inland Empire RF got some for you too.... Coachella Valley who wants it more :dunno:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 31 2010, 09:54 PM~17660105
> *we'll be there hopping after the berdo show :biggrin:
> *


YEA YOUR RIDE IS READY??? :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@May 31 2010, 08:59 PM~17660191
> *YEA YOUR RIDE IS READY???  :thumbsup:
> *


not even close, im bringing it over here so i can work on it in the valley


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 31 2010, 10:03 PM~17660259
> *not even close, im bringing it over here so i can work on it in the valley
> *


Sounds Good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

SOME THING THE HOMIE RICARDO AND PANCHITO DID IN A WEEKEND NOT BAD FOR A COUPLE OF MECHANICS :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 31 2010, 09:36 PM~17659825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: r they members of the valle coachella chapter?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 31 2010, 09:11 PM~17660376
> *Nice :thumbsup: r they members of the valle coachella chapter?
> *


no L.A, san diego.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 31 2010, 09:58 PM~17660170
> *GT got some hot ass cars if you are deep in LA look out for GT or get served... if you want to be confronted GT always ready :biggrin:  if you want some in Inland Empire RF got some for you too.... Coachella Valley who wants it more  :dunno:
> *


Who wants what more? :dunno:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 31 2010, 10:18 PM~17660469
> *no L.A, san diego.
> *


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

dont talk sh!t just participate dont want no drama


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@May 31 2010, 10:08 PM~17660342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: is that a royal fantasies car?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 31 2010, 10:32 PM~17660614
> *Nice :thumbsup: is that a royal fantasies car?
> *


YEAH IN THE WORKS


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@May 31 2010, 10:26 PM~17660570
> *dont talk sh!t just participate  dont want no drama
> *


WHO TAKIN SHYT??? :dunno:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@May 31 2010, 10:44 PM~17660739
> *YEAH IN THE WORKS
> *


Koo bro can't wait to see the finished product the wheels look like its gonna have a mean ass tuck :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@May 31 2010, 10:46 PM~17660774
> *WHO TAKIN SHYT??? :dunno:
> *


X2 :dunno:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 31 2010, 10:47 PM~17660785
> *Koo bro can't wait to see the finished product the wheels look like its gonna have a mean ass tuck :thumbsup: TTT
> *


YEAH ND THAT AINT FOR NOTHIN


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

no body panchito no te prendas homboy check this sh!t out










loock wat happens to bad caddys found it in some other topic :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@May 31 2010, 10:55 PM~17660865
> *no body panchito no te prendas homboy check this sh!t out
> 
> 
> ...


DAAMM :0 looks like yu were hit that fools switch :biggrin:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

*not bad for my first time hitting the switch haaaaa * :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@May 31 2010, 11:03 PM~17660945
> *not bad for my first time hitting the switch haaaaa  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


que no..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 31 2010, 09:58 PM~17660170
> *GT got some hot ass cars if you are deep in LA look out for GT or get served... if you want to be confronted GT always ready :biggrin:  if you want some in Inland Empire RF got some for you too.... Coachella Valley who wants it more  :dunno:
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 31 2010, 10:11 PM~17660376
> *Nice :thumbsup: r they members of the valle coachella chapter?
> *


we don't have a coachella chapter but we have I.E maybe some day coachella.


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@May 31 2010, 05:13 PM~17656554
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Looks Good Mark


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 31 2010, 11:10 PM~17661004
> *we don't have a coachella chapter but we have I.E maybe some day coachella.
> *


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 31 2010, 11:10 PM~17661004
> *we don't have a coachella chapter but we have I.E maybe some day coachella.
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 31 2010, 08:37 PM~17658942
> *Who knows how to post videos Omar hit me if u know how I'll email them to u.
> *


SEND IT HOMIE I GOT YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 1 2010, 08:25 AM~17662887
> *SEND IT HOMIE I GOT YOU!!!!!!!!!!
> *


[email protected]


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TIME FOR LUNCH


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 31 2010, 10:10 PM~17661004
> *we don't have a coachella chapter but we have I.E maybe some day coachella.
> *


yeah! maybe jojo


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 31 2010, 07:30 PM~17658816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

street kingz lookin good in mex


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jun 1 2010, 03:51 PM~17666859
> *street kingz lookin good in mex
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS BRO POST MORE PICS OF THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 1 2010, 05:06 PM~17667605
> *GRACIAS BRO POST MORE PICS OF THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I posted them in the imperial valley topic


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jun 1 2010, 03:51 PM~17666859
> *street kingz lookin good in mex
> 
> 
> ...


Nice david.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

<IMG_0483.mov> <IMG_0487.mov> <IMG_0484.mov>


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

<IMG_0483.mov> <IMG_0487.mov> <IMG_0484.mov>


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 1 2010, 07:34 PM~17669802
> *<IMG_0483.mov>  <IMG_0487.mov>  <IMG_0484.mov>
> *


what happened to the pic?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 1 2010, 09:46 PM~17670513
> *what happened to the pic?
> *


U have to squint ur eyes! :dunno:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 1 2010, 08:53 PM~17670613
> *U have to squint ur eyes! :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 1 2010, 09:56 PM~17670644
> *:roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: I'm trying to figure out how to post pics :dunno:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 1 2010, 09:02 PM~17670724
> *:roflmao: I'm trying to figure out how to post pics :dunno:
> *


i use the image uploader.. save the pic in the documents and use the image uploader and copy and past.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 1 2010, 10:06 PM~17670764
> *i use the image uploader.. save the pic in the documents and use the image uploader and copy and past.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 1 2010, 09:02 PM~17670724
> *:roflmao: I'm trying to figure out how to post pics :dunno:
> *


Leave that 2 us grown folks son. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 1 2010, 10:48 PM~17671212
> *Leave that 2 us grown folks son. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh sorry MOM! :ugh:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo raza valle de coachella 

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I NEED THE CAR CLUB LIST THAT IS GOING TO SAN BERNA FOR THE SHOW!
IM MAKING A NICE FLYER FOR THE VALLE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

1-STREET KINGZ  
2-ROLLERZ ONLY  
3-VALLE STYLE  
4-BAJITOS DEL VALLE  
5-CITY CRUISERS  
6-?
7-?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

1ST 2ND 3RD IN CHICALI FAMILIA CAR SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STRIPTEASE READY FOR SAN BERDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:wow: :biggrin: three more days untill the big party


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 23 2010, 05:58 PM~17579214
> *here you go ANDY!
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: IT LOOKS BAD ASS BUT THATS NOT ME


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 31 2010, 06:37 PM~17658044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the clear coat?ben


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up Tommy


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 2 2010, 05:47 PM~17678886
> *any pics of the clear coat?ben
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 2 2010, 06:04 PM~17679101
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


i forgot its top secret


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jun 2 2010, 05:34 PM~17678318
> *:nono: IT LOOKS BAD ASS BUT THATS NOT ME
> *


I MADE IT WHEN YOUR STILL IN THE CLUB!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 2 2010, 07:04 PM~17679101
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


HE WILL NEVER GET IT INDIO DONT EVEN WAST YOUR TIME! :happysad:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 2 2010, 07:59 PM~17679650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS 1 CAR I NEVER GET TIERD OF SEEING!!! :cheesy: :worship:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: *TTMFT*​ :biggrin:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 2 2010, 05:47 PM~17678886
> *any pics of the clear coat?ben
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: no pics of clearcoat or sides or wheels NO


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 2 2010, 09:17 AM~17674059
> *I NEED THE CAR CLUB LIST THAT IS GOING TO SAN BERNA FOR THE SHOW!
> IM MAKING A NICE FLYER FOR THE VALLE!
> *


GOOD TIMES I.E


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

Hey Ben That 84 Caprice is That The One That I Seen In Fornt of Your House a While Back?? With The Body Off The Frame??


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jun 2 2010, 09:15 PM~17680518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT 'MANIACOS' till the wheels fall off. :naughty: :naughty: uffin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jun 2 2010, 09:38 PM~17680800
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: no pics of clearcoat or sides or wheels NO
> *




CAN I SEE THE DOOR JAMS

LOL


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jun 2 2010, 09:05 PM~17681163
> *CAN I SEE THE DOOR JAMS
> 
> LOL
> *


NO
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 2 2010, 08:53 PM~17681001
> *Hey Ben That 84 Caprice is That The One That I Seen In Fornt of Your House a While Back?? With The Body Off The Frame??
> *












YES SIR  :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

WAT UP ANGEL


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jun 2 2010, 10:11 PM~17681243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: FUCKIN NICE HOMEBOY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jun 2 2010, 10:12 PM~17681255
> *WAT UP ANGEL
> *


WHAT UP CARNAL


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 2 2010, 09:15 PM~17681305
> *:wow: FUCKIN NICE HOMEBOY!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jun 2 2010, 09:16 PM~17681308
> *WHAT UP CARNAL
> *


GO TO SLEEP


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jun 2 2010, 09:38 PM~17680800
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: no pics of clearcoat or sides or wheels NO
> *


DAMN! I was just about to post some pics I just took in da booth :sad:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 2 2010, 09:28 PM~17681476
> *DAMN! I was just about to post some pics I just took in da booth :sad:
> *


 :biggrin: :420:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jun 2 2010, 11:03 PM~17681853
> *:biggrin:  :420:
> *


Did orlando send u pics? It looks fucking badass ben :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:tears: no


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jun 2 2010, 08:38 PM~17680800
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: no pics of clearcoat or sides or wheels NO
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 2 2010, 10:28 PM~17682101
> *ok :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :420:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jun 2 2010, 11:12 PM~17681940
> *:tears: no
> *


:roflmao: I got u bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 2 2010, 10:45 PM~17682251
> *:roflmao: I got u bro! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420: later


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: javascript:emoticon(':biggrin:')


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHO'S GOING TO SAN BERNA????????????????????????????


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

We are. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Check this out guys, especially all u Rollerz members u gots to see this..

I am Curious whos ride is this :wow: :wow: 

Our worst scenario if your low low aint paid off.....

  

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed4WPyONsRg

part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aEay3EbvBM


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Jun 3 2010, 08:52 PM~17691311
> *Check this out guys, especially all u Rollerz members u gots to see this..
> 
> I am Curious whos ride is this  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


it aint no joke, till you pay that note :biggrin:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

somebody from the philippines :dunno:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 3 2010, 05:49 PM~17688796
> *  WHO'S GOING TO SAN BERNA????????????????????????????
> *



Royal Fantasies will be there........


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Jun 3 2010, 08:52 PM~17691311
> *Check this out guys, especially all u Rollerz members u gots to see this..
> 
> I am Curious whos ride is this  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


Don't believe every thing thing u see on tv. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up Omar ready 4 the weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 3 2010, 10:25 PM~17691717
> *What's up Omar ready 4 the weekend. :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh51oLwZ_jI
I THINK I GOT IT!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 3 2010, 10:32 PM~17691798
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh51oLwZ_jI
> I THINK I GOT IT!
> *


Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Jun 3 2010, 09:52 PM~17691311
> *Check this out guys, especially all u Rollerz members u gots to see this..
> 
> I am Curious whos ride is this  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rollerz only ttt.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 3 2010, 10:32 PM~17691798
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh51oLwZ_jI
> I THINK I GOT IT!
> *


Nice! :thumbsup: Do u have the one against Royal Fantasies?????? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

IS BROWN SOCIETY STILL AROUND DOWN THERE?
IF SO CAN SOMEONE HAVE THEM GET A HOLD OF ME ....THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

getting ready 4 the weekend. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 4 2010, 10:56 AM~17696194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is that a sign?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 4 2010, 01:19 PM~17696360
> *what is that a sign?
> *


BRING SOME BUD TO THE PRE PARTY I WILL B ON DECK WITH SOME KUSH WILL SEE IF U LIVE UP TO NAME SHORESMOKESALOT . :420:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jun 4 2010, 11:43 AM~17696488
> *BRING SOME BUD TO THE PRE PARTY I WILL B ON DECK WITH SOME KUSH WILL SEE IF U LIVE UP TO NAME SHORESMOKESALOT .  :420:
> *


fuck it ill blaze.. with the QP lol


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 4 2010, 01:45 PM~17696504
> *fuck it ill blaze.. with the QP lol
> *


DONT U GOT MAKE A SPEACH DO ALL HIGH BRING SOME BUD FROM OUT THERE I GOT THE BOMB CALI KUSH OG U SEE I GOT TWO GIRLS ROLLING FROM CLUB 215 THE STRIP CLUB OUT HERE TO THE PARTY :wow:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jun 4 2010, 11:53 AM~17696577
> *DONT U GOT MAKE A SPEACH DO ALL HIGH BRING SOME BUD FROM OUT THERE I GOT THE BOMB CALI KUSH OG U SEE I GOT TWO    GIRLS ROLLING      FROM CLUB 215 THE STRIP CLUB OUT HERE TO THE PARTY  :wow:
> *


oh dont remind me :uh: thats cool see u there .


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

loaded and ready to roll tonight


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 4 2010, 02:58 PM~17697136
> *loaded and ready to roll tonight
> 
> 
> ...


HAVE A SAFE TRIP DOWN RIDE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 4 2010, 01:58 PM~17697136
> *loaded and ready to roll tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll see everybody out there tomorrow for setup day have a safe trip :biggrin:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

checking the fluides, and air in the tires and im ready to cruise up there tomarrow morning :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

good luck to all car clubs n chapter clubs now in the valle going to SB carshow drive save check those straps tires fluids ,polish chrome shine that paint
NEW ILLUSIONS CC has cars under constuction see u on the next car show or kick back remember repersent the valle TO THE FNKEN TOP 

ill be in pomona swapmeet might stop at SB CARSHOW 
once again bring trophys to the valle n drive safe :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

rolling out now


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 4 2010, 10:47 PM~17700591
> *rolling out now
> *


Be safe bRO see u sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 4 2010, 10:49 PM~17700607
> *Be safe bRO see u sunday :thumbsup:
> *


2 hour sleep see you at the shop.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

We ready to roll
out. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 4 2010, 11:07 PM~17700738
> *2 hour sleep see you at the shop.
> *


SEE YOU HOMIES LATER TOMORROW!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jun 4 2010, 06:18 PM~17698765
> *checking the fluides, and air in the tires and im ready to cruise up there tomarrow morning :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jun 4 2010, 12:53 PM~17696577
> *DONT U GOT MAKE A SPEACH DO ALL HIGH BRING SOME BUD FROM OUT THERE I GOT THE BOMB CALI KUSH OG U SEE I GOT TWO     GIRLS ROLLING      FROM CLUB 215 THE STRIP CLUB OUT HERE TO THE PARTY  :wow:
> *



ANDY.....DON'T GET HIM NERVOUS, OR HE MAY JUST NOT SHOW UP. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

kicking back in line eating :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

what's up Simon where u at.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 5 2010, 04:34 AM~17701576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was mimis at home :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Old skool pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Damn it's hott. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 5 2010, 05:30 PM~17704546
> *Damn it's hott. :biggrin:
> *


PICS PICS INDIO :biggrin:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 3 2010, 10:24 PM~17691703
> *Don't believe every thing thing u see on tv. :biggrin:
> *




Ahhh OKie.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 4 2010, 04:56 PM~17698383
> *I'll see everybody out there tomorrow for setup day have a safe trip :biggrin:
> *



I alrdy got a flat on my trailer on the way up to SB


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 5 2010, 04:36 PM~17704306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
Tecato snoop


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

wazz up carnales de coachella valley


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 5 2010, 09:06 PM~17706293
> *wazz up carnales de coachella valley
> *


Qvo homie aka nomas en la pinche calor. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

putting in work.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

holding it for the valle. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Street Kingz West bound to San Berna see you guys there.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 6 2010, 04:20 AM~17707527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so proud :tears:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

memories of San Berna


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK HERE WE GO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Y MAS Y MAS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Y MAS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

A LIL STREET KINGZ ACTION!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MAS CABRONES


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IM TIERED IM OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 6 2010, 10:30 PM~17713460
> *IM TIERED IM OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

this year the lowrider show was ok, now the goodtimes cruise nights was crazy pics tomorrow :biggrin: put some videos on here jojo


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 6 2010, 03:20 AM~17707527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

HEre's some pics in the show

i was too tired to take more pics Damm HOT!


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal Fantasies took 3 trophies home...

1st place 70's 

1st euro 80's

2nd 80's

they ran out of trophies...... we didnt get the last 2


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

RFFR


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 7 2010, 02:29 PM~17718818
> *RFFR
> 
> 
> ...


SHE'S TO BIG FOR YOU BRO MOVE OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SEE SHE'S LOOKING RIGHT AT ME!








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

O I FORGOT I ASKED THIS BOMB BLONDIE HOW MANY KIDS DO WANT WITH MAMASITA AND SHE SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!1








YOU MEMBER ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK IT WAS A SHOW SO HERE YOU GO LA'S FINEST RIDE'S!
FUCKIN LIFESTYLES HOMIE UN FKN BELIEVABLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IF YOU WENT TO THE SHOW POST PIC AND STOP ACTING LIKE YOU KICKED IT THERE ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!POST IT NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :happysad: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :0  :angry:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

how are these omar lol


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 7 2010, 03:55 PM~17719592
> *how are these omar lol
> 
> 
> ...



That's a big woman.
Too big for Prestige


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BACK TO THE NALGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
RIGHT CLIP POST THEY WONT LAST!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll post some pics. Later it's hard driving a semi & posting pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. We spread the love we even got Tommy's boy in the mix. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2010, 04:42 PM~17719945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 7 2010, 04:11 PM~17719716
> *BACK TO THE NALGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> RIGHT CLIP POST THEY WONT LAST!
> 
> ...


I TOOK GOOD PICS THANKS OMAR FOR POSTING THEM UP. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

This is how we do it bam


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

good times cruise night :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMfxLRhzYQA


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88Eu12S8YzM


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2010, 04:29 PM~17719865
> *I'll post some pics. Later it's hard driving a semi & posting pics. :biggrin:
> *


SO YOU CAN DRIVE AND BE ON LAYITLOW ?  POST PICS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 7 2010, 06:44 PM~17721020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB!! ( STEALING PICS FROM POPEYE )???????????????
YOU NEVER MADE IT ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 7 2010, 05:51 PM~17721112
> *GOOD JOB!!    ( STEALING PICS FROM POPEYE )???????????????
> YOU NEVER MADE IT ?
> *


popeye had the cam he's good with it oh jojo too :biggrin: u take good pic too


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

nice jojo


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2010, 04:42 PM~17719945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 7 2010, 03:58 PM~17719619
> *That's a big woman.
> Too big for Prestige
> 
> *


:roflmao: :yes:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 7 2010, 05:56 PM~17721171
> *popeye had the cam he's good with it oh jojo too :biggrin: u take good pic too
> *


WTF i post good pics 2 Im home already let me turn my CPU on. :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PICS PICS


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

saturdays set up.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2010, 06:11 PM~17721336
> *WTF i post good pics 2 Im home already let me turn my CPU on. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: u to bro


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

FOR ALL THE HATERZ


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 7 2010, 07:20 PM~17721453
> *FOR ALL THE HATERZ
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FOUND A HATTER [email protected] HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

orlando and i doing a interview for the new lowrider magazine video.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2010, 06:42 PM~17721779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

the new generation of rollerz.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2010, 06:57 PM~17722002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

adrian hanging with rollerz.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2010, 08:04 PM~17722113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :run:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

it was hotter out there then out here :banghead:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 7 2010, 07:08 PM~17722182
> *it was hotter out there then out here :banghead:
> *


The only reason I was hot is because I had the hynas on me. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2010, 07:36 PM~17722571
> *The only reason I was hot is because I had the hynas on me. :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2010, 07:44 PM~17722668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AND THAT'S WHY BOY'S AND GIRL'S WE LOW RIDE  :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2010, 08:45 PM~17722682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


3 REASONS TO HAVE A LOWRIDER RIGHT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 7 2010, 06:30 PM~17720866
> *This is how we do it bam
> 
> 
> ...


MY BAD ALL YOU NEED IS ONE REASON MY NEXT BABY MAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Jun 5 2010, 06:09 PM~17705053
> *I alrdy got a flat on my trailer on the way up to SB
> 
> 
> *


sorry to hear that bro well i hope u had a good time at the show :happysad:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

well next year ill be there at the lowrider show full force


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

What's up andy :wave:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

LOOK AT THAT BIG GAY GUY ON THE RIGHT... BY THE SON..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANDY'S BLUE KUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2010, 07:44 PM~17722668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it most have been really hot for this lil guy :worship:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY wasnt the only car club gettin some action... :biggrin:










but they were gettin the most... :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 7 2010, 09:50 PM~17724085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh chocolate


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

GANGSTER HYNA! :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2010, 07:57 PM~17722002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD 2 SEE THE REGAL LOOKIN CLEAN THIS WAS ONCE MINES I SEE A FEW CHANGES GOOD PICK UP ROLLERZ


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 8 2010, 12:21 AM~17724679
> *GOOD 2 SEE THE REGAL LOOKIN CLEAN THIS WAS ONCE MINES I SEE A FEW CHANGES GOOD PICK UP ROLLERZ
> *


That's nice :thumbsup: its in good hands bro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 8 2010, 12:28 AM~17724712
> *That's nice :thumbsup: its in good hands bro
> *


  STAY UP ROLLERZ LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 8 2010, 12:34 AM~17724734
> * STAY UP ROLLERZ LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE
> *


Likewise bro :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> :biggrin:
> send that shit to gente that gives a shit Simon post pics ninja. Every one hates you guys


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> > :biggrin:
> > send that shit to gente that gives a shit Simon post pics ninja. Every one hates you guys
> 
> 
> :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: Don't Hate the ROLLERZ Hate the game homie!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Most members bikes


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Most members cars


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> > http://i746.photobucket.com/albums/xx103/st1984/Mobile%20Uploads/1275985818.jpg[/img
> >
> > [img]http://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx83/rollerzonly76/011708ca.jpg
> >
> ...


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 8 2010, 11:24 AM~17727802
> *especaily Simon . :biggrin:
> *


I don't even know why I love everybody :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

S.D chapter


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 8 2010, 10:48 AM~17727995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did game over win best of show?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jun 8 2010, 08:27 AM~17726764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the riverside chapter has a show sunday and the LA chapter has one this friday, its going to be a fun weekend


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 7 2010, 10:08 PM~17722934
> *What's up andy :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMEBOY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 8 2010, 11:43 AM~17727955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: posters for 10$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

posters of what?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jun 8 2010, 02:56 PM~17729733
> *posters of what?
> *











$10bucks


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 8 2010, 11:29 AM~17727833
> *I don't even know why I love everybody :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


yu kno why fool...


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 8 2010, 06:11 PM~17731408
> *yu kno why fool...
> *


Oh yea they hate me cause they aint me :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama: :wave:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 8 2010, 06:30 PM~17732146
> *Oh yea they hate me cause they aint me :biggrin:
> *


Cuz u queer. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 8 2010, 11:55 AM~17728614
> *the riverside chapter has a show sunday and the LA chapter has one this friday, its going to be a fun weekend
> *


That's crazy a show on a Friday.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 8 2010, 08:17 PM~17733475
> *That's crazy a show on a Friday.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 8 2010, 04:52 PM~17730689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Forget about the poster I need a t shirt made of this big culo. Omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 8 2010, 09:46 PM~17733834
> *Forget about the poster I need a t shirt made of this big  culo. Omar
> *


DONE DEAL!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 8 2010, 09:12 PM~17733408
> *Cuz u queer. :biggrin:
> *


Ur the one watching gay porn on ur iphone joto! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

acting a fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 7 2010, 07:42 PM~17721779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 8 2010, 11:55 AM~17728614
> *the riverside chapter has a show sunday and the LA chapter has one this friday, its going to be a fun weekend
> *


oh nevermind its sept 18th my bad


----------



## el chiludo (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 8 2010, 11:43 AM~17727955
> *
> 
> 
> ...



posterz for sale $5


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WELL HOMIE'S JUST PICKED ME UP A NICE 1972 IMPALA!








































WHAT YOU THINK VALLE?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 9 2010, 01:29 PM~17738636
> *WELL HOMIE'S JUST PICKED ME UP A NICE 1972 IMPALA!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chiludo_@Jun 9 2010, 12:26 PM~17738614
> *posterz for sale $5
> 
> 
> ...


ILL GIVE YOU $10


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el chiludo_@Jun 9 2010, 12:26 PM~17738614
> *posterz for sale $5
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:wow::wow: I want something like spikes regal, i need to get a better job lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el chiludo_@Jun 9 2010, 11:26 AM~17738614
> *posterz for sale $5
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie charge more and I'll autograph them 4 u don't 4get to pick up the DVD in english & Spanish 4 the piesa homies. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 9 2010, 11:29 AM~17738636
> *WELL HOMIE'S JUST PICKED ME UP A NICE 1972 IMPALA!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good I don't know about the fat white wall.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 9 2010, 01:33 PM~17739144
> *Looks good I don't know about the fat white wall.
> *


Fat whitewalls and gold dz sold already


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 9 2010, 01:28 PM~17739099
> *Damn homie charge  more and I'll autograph them 4 u don't 4get to pick up the DVD in english & Spanish 4 the piesa homies. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Shit you have to pay me $10 to take it. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jun 9 2010, 02:14 PM~17740139
> *Shit you have to pay me $10 to take it.  :biggrin:
> *


Come on turtle u know u want one so u could put it on ur ceiling so when u go mimis u could see Orlando's fatass. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 9 2010, 08:56 PM~17743863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LA MISMA CANCION OTRA VEZ ?  
I HATE U STRIPTEASE         
GO PAINT YOUR BELLY FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 9 2010, 10:06 PM~17744743
> *LA MISMA CANCION OTRA VEZ ?
> I HATE U STRIPTEASE
> GO PAINT YOUR BELLY FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *











Ooooooooops!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 9 2010, 05:36 PM~17741516
> *Come on turtle u know u want one so u could put it on ur ceiling so when u go mimis u could see Orlando's fatass. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: Well since you put it like that homie. I'll take 2. 

VEN PACA NALGONA!!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 9 2010, 10:49 PM~17745289
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This should have been out at the show on sunday.

Let me know who's coming out????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 9 2010, 10:49 PM~17745289
> *
> 
> 
> ...











WE THERE, START THE LINE UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 9 2010, 10:31 PM~17745064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OTRO!!!!!!!!!  :angry:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jun 9 2010, 07:09 PM~17743193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im ready


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Now this is what happens when u go to a show and decide ur roof is to plain u strip it down and redo it again. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jun 9 2010, 10:20 PM~17745614
> *This should have been out at the show on sunday.
> 
> Let me know who's coming out????
> *


U know were there tortuga ninja. RO.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 10 2010, 05:21 PM~17752922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orlando going to get down on patterns :yes:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

one more day and $400 LATER








:happysad:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 10 2010, 07:48 PM~17753731
> *one more day and $400 LATER
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaamn! I think ur ready for a plaque :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 10 2010, 07:56 PM~17753806
> *Daaaaaamn! I think ur ready for a plaque :biggrin:
> *


My PLAQUE is special :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANYONE REMEMBER THIS?








:0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

O.G. ROADSTERS!








:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 8 2010, 07:30 PM~17732146
> *Oh yea they hate me cause they aint me :biggrin:
> *


nah it cuz yur mouth is bigger then yur ass... :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 10 2010, 06:26 PM~17752961
> *U know were there tortuga ninja. RO.
> *


SOMEONE CALL?








:biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 10 2010, 08:30 PM~17754179
> *nah it cuz yur mouth is bigger then yur ass... :biggrin:
> *


Nah its just bitch ass ****** want to run their mouths but can't back up what they say I've made a lot of shit talkers look stupid urself included and ill keep doing it :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Spy pics of snoops GTANG 60


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 10 2010, 06:21 PM~17752922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA BEUNA ESA MADRE, MOCHATE PARA ADAR EGUAL :sprint: :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 10 2010, 07:55 PM~17754532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the one from desert center?


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE+Jun 10 2010, 11:53 AM~17749567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you guys will be there, ready to take home some
trophies and some $$$$. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jun 10 2010, 10:52 PM~17755867
> *is that the one from desert center?
> *


No this one was his christmas present to himself last year the one from desert center is getting all done up wiff disc brakes new motor and a bunch of other stuff


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Crossing the linea going to San Felo to start out shrimp farm wish me luck homies I'm out.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 11 2010, 12:10 PM~17760815
> *Crossing the linea going to San Felo to start out shrimp farm wish me luck homies I'm out.
> *


Bring me a bag of camaron seco. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## rollindeep54 (Oct 21, 2007)

Is there a car show 2morrow in DHS? What time.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 10 2010, 08:10 PM~17753959
> *ANYONE REMEMBER THIS?
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Rauls lincoln


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 10 2010, 08:45 PM~17754402
> *Nah its just bitch ass ****** want to run their mouths but can't back up what they say I've made a lot of shit talkers look stupid urself included and ill keep doing it :biggrin:
> *


Damn I would like to see you hop your own shit. and stop hopping Indios money.. my bad I remember your car isnt that the car that used to burn up soleniod and burn up motors all the time :biggrin: are you coming to play out at the desert boys picnic or you dont want to play up here.. watch those N bombs up here becuase you might get more than just swung on.... :0


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 11 2010, 07:49 PM~17764026
> *Damn I would like to see you hop your own shit. and stop hopping Indios money.. my bad I remember your car isnt that the car that used to burn up soleniod and burn up motors all the time  :biggrin:  are you coming to play out at the desert boys picnic or you dont want to play up here.. watch those N bombs up here becuase you might get more than just swung on.... :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: here we go again sticking ur nose where it don't belong yea my shit was burning sole and starters while I was hopping my own shit that I built what have u ever swung or did anything with u run ur mouth but aint shit comeing out u guys supposedly have a hydraulic shop and can't bring shit out and I play all over this valle I've been out here hopping and doing what we all love to do as for talking shit we all do it but only a few of us BACK UP OUR TALK so when u bring something out that IS YOURS and aint CHIPPING then come talk to me boy! :biggrin: :biggrin: oh and don't worry about where or when we will be out to play


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:0 :0


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 11 2010, 07:01 PM~17764098
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: here we go again sticking ur nose where it don't belong yea my shit was burning sole and starters while I was hopping my own shit that I built what have u ever swung or did anything with u run ur mouth but aint shit comeing out u guys supposedly have a hydraulic shop and can't bring shit out and I play all over this valle I've been out here hopping and doing what we all love to do as for talking shit we all do it but only a few of us BACK UP OUR TALK so when u bring something out that IS YOURS and aint CHIPPING then come talk to me boy! :biggrin: :biggrin: oh and don't worry about where or when we will be out to play
> *


hi loko im in town again ill pay u on monday or tuesday sorry homie i took forever


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 11 2010, 07:27 PM~17764267
> *hi loko im in town again ill pay u on monday or tuesday sorry homie i took forever
> *


or if i can give u 2 new 10" cyclinders i dont need them :happysad:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 11 2010, 08:27 PM~17764267
> *hi loko im in town again ill pay u on monday or tuesday sorry homie i took forever
> *


Its koo bro swing by the shop on tues before 2pm ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 10 2010, 08:45 PM~17754402
> *Nah its just bitch ass ****** want to run their mouths but can't back up what they say I've made a lot of shit talkers look stupid urself included and ill keep doing it :biggrin:
> *


Nahh homie,
you aint about shit, you never had shit, you still aint got shit except the name on your shirt NOTHING was givin to me... unlike you i worked hard for everything i've had and i still do... you are the only one i ever see talkin shit pero asi es 
so fuck it.... uffin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 11 2010, 09:52 PM~17764832
> *Nahh homie,
> you aint about shit, you never had shit, you still aint got shit except the name on your shirt NOTHING was givin to me... unlike you i worked hard for everything i've had and i still do... you are the only one i ever see talkin shit pero asi es
> so fuck it.... uffin:
> *


:roflmao: that's why I served ur ass with my caddy u never had the balls to nose up to me when I had my monte and as far as working hard for shit all of my cars I had I worked hard for u and ur boyfriend rick want to start talking shit be men and take it u guys want to talk about hopping something u guys know shit about u don't like me telling u guys how it is stop talking shit or do something about it :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 11 2010, 08:01 PM~17764098
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: here we go again sticking ur nose where it don't belong yea my shit was burning sole and starters while I was hopping my own shit that I built what have u ever swung or did anything with u run ur mouth but aint shit comeing out u guys supposedly have a hydraulic shop and can't bring shit out and I play all over this valle I've been out here hopping and doing what we all love to do as for talking shit we all do it but only a few of us BACK UP OUR TALK so when u bring something out that IS YOURS and aint CHIPPING then come talk to me boy! :biggrin: :biggrin: oh and don't worry about where or when we will be out to play
> *


Let me know when your shit comes out and please put me first on your list...


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 11 2010, 10:02 PM~17764917
> *:roflmao: that's why I served ur ass with my caddy u never had the balls to nose up to me when I had my monte and as far as working hard for shit all of my cars I had I worked hard for u and ur boyfriend rick want to start talking shit be men and take it u guys want to talk about hopping something u guys know shit about u don't like me telling u guys how it is stop talking shit or do something about it :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: your stuck in the past vato..... as far as never nosing up to you, you were MIA when i had the Lincoln smashing... but thats in past too I heard you never worked for shit including the monte and the cadi you were riding on Victor and Trini's dick to get that shit the way it was... :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

We dont bring anything from our shop to hop becuase we dont have nothing to hop.... all the work we do we dont cheerlead thats customers money and that customers cars.. if it dont swing more than 40 inches it anit a hopper dont make me bust out the measuring stick :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 11 2010, 10:17 PM~17765035
> *:rofl: your stuck in the past vato.....  as far as never nosing up to you, you were MIA when i had the Lincoln smashing... but thats in past too  I heard you never worked for shit including the monte and the cadi you were riding on Victor and Trini's dick to get that shit the way it was... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: u call what u we're doing with that lincoln smashing the only time me or anyone seen that lincoln hitting was after they impounded it from ur ass and they we're selling it on craigslist as for riding dicks no one does it better than u u remember looking across the street and seeing me working on my shit the night we hopped victor and trini we're working on the 64 when did u ever see either one of them in my trunk ill wait yea I thought so and neither victor nor trini layed a hand on indios regal I helped indio with it so before u run ur mouth about shit u don't know about do some homework CHIPPER!


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

*me* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 11 2010, 10:23 PM~17765074
> *We dont bring anything from our shop to hop becuase we dont have nothing to hop.... all the work we do we dont cheerlead thats customers money and that customers cars.. if it dont swing more than 40 inches it anit a hopper dont make me bust out the measuring stick :biggrin:
> *


Oh we r talking about cheerleaders explain to me why u had to call pun to back u and ur bigass mouth up the day of the viejitos picnic is that the kind of work u guys do? Indios regal wasn't even ment to be a hopper but its still in the 40s :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 11 2010, 10:26 PM~17765097
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: u call what u we're doing with that lincoln smashing the only time me or anyone seen that lincoln hitting was after they impounded it from ur ass and they we're selling it on craigslist as for riding dicks no one does it better than u u remember looking across the street and seeing me working on my shit the night we hopped victor and trini we're working on the 64 when did u ever see either one of them in my trunk ill wait yea I thought so and neither victor nor trini layed a hand on indios regal I helped indio with it so before u run ur mouth about shit u don't know about do some homework CHIPPER!
> *


 :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 11 2010, 10:31 PM~17765132
> *Oh we r talking about cheerleaders explain to me why u had to call pun to back u and ur bigass mouth up the day of the viejitos picnic is that the kind of work u guys do? Indios regal wasn't even ment to be a hopper but its still in the 40s :biggrin:
> *


pun wants to swing that car no matter what or whos on the other side and 40 inches :nono: forget tndios car that cars is good its clean and it hits  we are saying where is your shit at we want to see you bring your own then we will stop talking shit :happysad: maybe


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 11 2010, 10:38 PM~17765172
> *pun wants to swing that car no matter what or whos on the other side and 40 inches  :nono:  forget tndios car that cars is good its clean and it hits    we are saying where is your shit at we want to see you bring your own then we will stop talking shit  :happysad:  maybe
> *












Just have ur muzzles ready and to be on the list u have to have something :biggrin: P.S I know pun likes to hop and he has a bad ass lincoln but we r talking about u! :dunno:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 11 2010, 09:38 PM~17765172
> *pun wants to swing that car no matter what or whos on the other side and 40 inches  :nono:  forget tndios car that cars is good its clean and it hits    we are saying where is your shit at we want to see you bring your own then we will stop talking shit  :happysad:  maybe
> *


Thank you thank you. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Look what we found a 44in sunroof. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 11 2010, 09:51 PM~17765266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice lock up


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 11 2010, 10:51 PM~17765266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Full stack don't mean shit


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 12 2010, 01:55 PM~17768609
> *Full stack don't mean shit
> *


I don't expect u to know anything about things like this where is urs :dunno: ??????????


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 12 2010, 01:13 PM~17768336
> *:wow:  nice lock up
> *


Thanks bro its just the begining :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Jun 11 2010, 09:30 PM~17765118
> *me :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


when this? :wow:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

whos going


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 11 2010, 08:52 PM~17764832
> *Nahh homie,
> you aint about shit, you never had shit, you still aint got shit except the name on your shirt NOTHING was givin to me... unlike you i worked hard for everything i've had and i still do... you are the only one i ever see talkin shit pero asi es
> so fuck it.... uffin:
> *


Almost forgot he looks like shit. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jun 12 2010, 05:09 PM~17769902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Were going Orlando is cleaning right now.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 12 2010, 06:27 PM~17770000
> *Almost forgot he looks like shit. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: why u checking me out joto! I knew u r gay :ugh:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jun 12 2010, 05:13 PM~17769925
> *whos going
> *


goodtimes IE


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 12 2010, 06:32 PM~17770032
> *Were going Orlando is cleaning right now.
> *


On the trailer ready to roll.6:00 am


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 12 2010, 06:32 PM~17770388
> *On the trailer ready to roll.6:00 am
> *


are u taking gameover?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 11 2010, 09:37 AM~17759583
> *No this one was his christmas present to himself last year the one from desert center is getting all done up wiff disc brakes new motor and a bunch of other stuff
> *


WHO GOT THAT ONE?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jun 12 2010, 07:54 PM~17770532
> *WHO GOT THAT ONE?
> *


He still has it he doesn't want to give it up


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 12 2010, 07:14 PM~17770267
> *goodtimes IE
> *


IT WAS TODAY FOO


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 9 2010, 10:49 PM~17745289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 12 2010, 07:26 PM~17770772
> *IT WAS TODAY FOO
> 
> 
> ...


my bad bro, i saw u guy at the sprint phones


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

i saw the desert boy at the sprint i mean :banghead:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 6 2010, 10:02 PM~17713260
> *Y MAS Y MAS!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 7 2010, 06:30 PM~17720866
> *This is how we do it bam
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by st1984+Jun 8 2010, 11:24 AM~17727799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mayorga87 (May 22, 2010)

DESERT BOYZ PICNIC IN DESERT HOT SPRINGS


----------



## mayorga87 (May 22, 2010)




----------



## mayorga87 (May 22, 2010)




----------



## mayorga87 (May 22, 2010)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 12 2010, 05:32 PM~17770032
> *Were going Orlando is cleaning right now.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 12 2010, 06:14 PM~17770267
> *goodtimes IE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 12 2010, 06:32 PM~17770388
> *On the trailer ready to roll.6:00 am
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Kicking back at the group picnic in corona ca. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

*grasias to all my gente that showed up to our anniversary special thanks to the following car clubs public enemy , maniacos , royal fantasies , valle style , viejitos , city cruisers , eastside life , and all my solo riders thanks to everybody without you guys we wouldn't had a good time DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB*  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 12 2010, 10:09 PM~17771468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jun 10 2010, 10:52 PM~17755867
> *is that the one from desert center?
> *





















This is the one from desert center


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

New project the fun begins


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jun 13 2010, 04:13 PM~17775677
> *New project  the fun begins
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup: any more pics?


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Heres some more,now the search for parts .looking for a complete engine & trans let me know anybody


----------



## drody1955 (Jun 26, 2009)

Got a motor n trans Tommy hit me up. Donal


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

once again we would like to thank all clubs and solo riders for coming by the GROUPE C.C. picnic thanks Rollers only v.c. and Goodtimes i.e.,klassick c.c. , Royal fantasies c.c. for ur support hope all u guys had a good time sorry if i missed anyone.

and for u orlando thanks for showing up with GAME OVER i know its a lot of work to show the cadi. G's up


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jun 13 2010, 06:25 PM~17776884
> *once again we would like to thank all clubs and solo riders for coming  by  the      GROUPE C.C. picnic  thanks Rollers only v.c. and Goodtimes i.e.,klassick c.c. , Royal fantasies c.c. for ur support hope all u guys had a good time sorry if i missed anyone.
> 
> and for u orlando thanks for showing up with GAME OVER i know its a lot of work to show the cadi. G's up
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

i just found this one its spikes car at the hop :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmPic-5y_ic


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

striptease getting ready for vegas


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

new for striptease


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

I will post more pics as i get things done


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 12 2010, 08:26 PM~17770772
> *IT WAS TODAY FOO
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT gracias D.B.C.C and the homies that came tru and make this picnic happend it was firme looking foward to do it again nice pic 'HOME GROW'. :thumbsup:  :x:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 14 2010, 02:36 PM~17784713
> *striptease getting ready for vegas
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good franky boy. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jun 14 2010, 08:20 PM~17787616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firme picnic had a great time.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

getting there


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 15 2010, 06:56 PM~17797455
> *getting there
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 GETTING DOWN HOMEBOY!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 12 2010, 11:38 AM~17767685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I installed the 44 inch sunroof on my 61 wagon.post the pics indio.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 15 2010, 09:44 PM~17800221
> *I installed the 44 inch sunroof on my 61 wagon.post the pics indio.
> *


x2


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANYONE?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

almost time for primer and paint


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 16 2010, 06:41 PM~17808587
> *almost time for primer and paint
> 
> 
> ...


MUST BE NICE THE UNEMPLOYED LIFE!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 16 2010, 02:34 PM~17806123
> *ANYONE?
> 
> 
> ...


HOP THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 16 2010, 07:11 PM~17808878
> *HOP THAT SHIT :biggrin:
> *


$100% SHOW CAR BRO


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 16 2010, 02:34 PM~17806123
> *ANYONE?
> 
> 
> ...


are you selling this car or are you asking whos car this is ??????


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS STREET HOPPER ''HPNOTIQ'' NEW TRAILING ARMS.... ALMOST READY TO BUST OUT TO SERVE YOU.... MANIACOS C.C


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Jun 16 2010, 07:26 PM~17809606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 16 2010, 07:48 PM~17809241
> *$100% SHOW CAR BRO
> *


 :biggrin: HAHA I KNOW DOG :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 16 2010, 08:18 PM~17809534
> *are you selling this car or are you asking whos car this is ??????
> *


IM ASKING IF ANYONE REMEMBERS THIS CAR?


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 16 2010, 09:38 PM~17810429
> *IM ASKING IF ANYONE REMEMBERS THIS CAR?
> *


yea i think thats Raul or George car from New Illusions but its been 18 years since i have seen it last :happysad:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 16 2010, 09:43 PM~17810493
> *yea i think thats Raul or George car from New Illusions but its been 18 years since i have seen it last :happysad:
> *


YES SIR A HAVENT SEEN IT FOR 13 YEARS TILL NOW!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. The victim


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 16 2010, 09:08 PM~17810802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why didnt u just take the hole car :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

The 61 wagon getting ready to get it's brains blown off. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. We've reached the point of no return. It should be done tomarrow. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

And that's how we get down @ perfect kolors. :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 16 2010, 09:53 PM~17810612
> *YES SIR A HAVENT SEEN IT FOR 13 YEARS TILL NOW!
> *


hope to see that car come out one day again it was clean back in the days :biggrin:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

*is public enemy trowing something or is just me does any body know anything about that* :dunno: :dunno: :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Jun 17 2010, 10:36 AM~17815207
> *is public enemy trowing something or is just me does any body know anything about that :dunno:  :dunno:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:
> *


YEAH I THINK IT'S TRUE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

look whos on the front :cheesy:


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

"REDRUM" coming out to play.. fresh chrome undercarige


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maniacos760_@Jun 17 2010, 04:18 PM~17818509
> *"REDRUM"  coming out to play.. fresh chrome undercarige
> 
> 
> ...


now that's what we need in the valley MANIACOS :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

wheelwell


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS ''HPNOTIQ'' COMING SOON TO THE STREETS.............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 17 2010, 05:15 PM~17818500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLERZ ONLY. TTT


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

congrats orlando......... :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

hey Simon now I know why you didnt go to the Desert Boys BBQ.You were working on your secret weapon. :biggrin: is this for me and panchito :roflmao: :roflmao: trying to kill two birds with one stone huh :cheesy:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 18 2010, 10:38 AM~17824177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 18 2010, 10:38 AM~17824177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: that looks like an inc motoring car u guys aint got shit but ur big mouths so I got something else for u guys hanging low that ill put on ur chins :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Always innovative often imitated but never duplicated



> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 18 2010, 10:46 AM~17824239
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

RFFR


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 18 2010, 02:03 PM~17825737
> *RFFR
> *


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 11:23 AM~17824623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEA I KNOW YO LIKE THAT ONE HUH... :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 18 2010, 03:18 PM~17826332
> *YEA I KNOW YO LIKE THAT ONE HUH... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: yea how much stronger did ur plaque make ur rear end ? Sic o hydros TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 11:04 AM~17824422
> *:roflmao: that looks like an inc motoring car u guys aint got shit but ur big mouths so I got something else for u guys hanging low that ill put on ur chins :biggrin:
> *


you cant take a joke  man i thought you have a sence of humor :happysad: I saw that pic of the red monte carlo of yours that shit was funny :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

You couldn't of hung with me in 1996..... what makes you think that you can hang with me NOW :biggrin: NO PISTON BACK THEN.... NO 4 1/2 ton coils.... Back then it was a shit load of know how on that truck :biggrin: :biggrin: ...


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 03:21 PM~17826365
> *:roflmao: yea how much stronger did ur plaque make ur rear end ? Sic o hydros TTT :thumbsup:
> *


AS STRONG AS THE ROLLERZ ONLY SHIRT MAKES YOU...
SUPERMAN :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 18 2010, 04:04 PM~17826713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: if it aint doing 40 it aint a hopper remember and I never ran a piston on any of my cars til now but do us all a favor shut the fuck up and build something I know cheerleaders and groupies r apart of the game but damn atleast be able to back up ur talk someday and I hope u aint depending on panchito to do it ur in for a big dissapointment :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 18 2010, 04:07 PM~17826727
> *AS STRONG AS THE ROLLERZ ONLY SHIRT MAKES YOU...
> SUPERMAN :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: NO DUMBASS! It turns me into CAPTAIN SLAP-A-HOE :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG RFFR


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 04:17 PM~17826816
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: if it aint doing 40 it aint a hopper remember and I never ran a piston on any of my cars til now but do us all a favor shut the fuck up and build something I know cheerleaders and groupies r apart of the game but damn atleast be able to back up ur talk someday and I hope u aint depending on panchito to do it ur in for a big dissapointment :biggrin:
> *


TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPOINTED :thumpsup:
JUST HAVE YOUR CHEERLAEDERS READY TO PIC YOUR JAW UP OFF THE FLOOR HOMIE.. :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 04:22 PM~17826861
> *:ugh: NO DUMBASS! It turns me into CAPTAIN SLAP-A-HOE :biggrin:
> *


FROM WAT I HEARD YOUR THE THATS BEEN GETTIN SLAPT UP..


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 18 2010, 04:25 PM~17826886
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG RFFR
> *


YEA I THINK ITS ABOUT THAT TIME


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 18 2010, 04:26 PM~17826896
> *TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPOINTED :thumpsup:
> JUST HAVE YOUR CHEERLAEDERS READY TO PIC YOUR JAW UP OFF THE FLOOR HOMIE.. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: can I borrow some of ur cheerleaders? And pic my jaw up off the floor don't u mean take me to the morgue from dying of laughter :roflmao: anyway goodluck with that foreal :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 18 2010, 04:27 PM~17826909
> *FROM WAT I HEARD YOUR THE THATS BEEN GETTIN SLAPT UP..
> *


:nono: u r sadly miss informed comadre u need to stop believeing all the cheesme going on in this valle and stay out of grown man buisness :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 04:17 PM~17826816
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: if it aint doing 40 it aint a hopper remember and I never ran a piston on any of my cars til now but do us all a favor shut the fuck up and build something I know cheerleaders and groupies r apart of the game but damn atleast be able to back up ur talk someday and I hope u aint depending on panchito to do it ur in for a big dissapointment :biggrin:
> *


I can be in front of your car in 30 min....with a bigg ass heavy 77 monte that i put together for the street and i will climb over your shit becuase your car not even done retard you are the one wolfing shit alll the time...pull the fuck up pussy and make me shut the fuck up...


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

no one is getting butt hurt...just telling the truth


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 18 2010, 04:25 PM~17826886
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG RFFR
> *


Ofcourse we all get along bRO its just u gotta learn how to appreciate ur HATERZ without them it wouldn't be as exciting as it is :biggrin: SO TO RFLIFE AND RFLINCOLN I APPRECIATE UR HATERIZM :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 04:49 PM~17827078
> *Ofcourse we all get along bRO its just u gotta learn how to appreciate ur HATERZ without them it wouldn't be as exciting as it is :biggrin: SO TO RFLIFE AND RFLINCOLN I APPRECIATE UR HATERIZM :biggrin:
> *


and we appreciate your hangingizm from my NUTS :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 18 2010, 04:44 PM~17827039
> *I can be in front of your car in 30 min....with a bigg ass heavy 77 monte that i put together for the street and i will climb over your shit becuase your car not even done retard you are the one wolfing shit alll the time...pull the fuck up pussy and make me shut the fuck up...
> *


:roflmao: bitch please I'm talking about ur car mother fucker not someone elses u stupid fuck climb over my car dumbass every word coming out of ur mouth just makes u sound more and more retarded and ur right my shit aint done but u have seen it at orlandos shop bitch so when u actually do something with this so called heavy ass 77 monte then step to me bitch till then shut ur bitch ass the fuck up CHILLON! I didn't see that car on the streets or in any of the desert boyz pics :dunno:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 16 2010, 08:33 PM~17809665
> *I hope so  :thumbsup:
> *


hope so? what that fuck homie do u wanna nose it up or what :thumbsdown: i hope so u get urs ready. :x:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 18 2010, 04:51 PM~17827096
> *and we appreciate your hangingizm from my NUTS :biggrin:
> *


RFLINCOLN has that covered :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 05:04 PM~17827177
> *:roflmao: bitch please I'm talking about ur car mother fucker not someone elses u stupid fuck climb over my car dumbass every word coming out of ur mouth just makes u sound more and more retarded and ur right my shit aint done but u have seen it at orlandos shop bitch so when u actually do something with this so called heavy ass 77 monte then step to me bitch till then shut ur bitch ass the fuck up CHILLON! I didn't see that car on the streets or in any of the desert boyz pics :dunno:
> *


I said it was my car you stuipd fuckn retard... get your shit right dont get all hard on the computer in front of your mom..come see me at my shop bitch... with all that noise and see whats up. I would go to you but you never seem to be around.. make it shop call..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jun 18 2010, 04:05 PM~17827180
> *hope so? what that fuck homie do u wanna nose it up or what  :thumbsdown:  i hope so u get urs ready. :x:
> *


just saying we need more hoppers in the valley bro, im not ready but ill call alex or big john for u :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 04:07 PM~17827198
> *RFLINCOLN has that covered :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


i was at the shop today simon to pay u and i called u too


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 18 2010, 05:14 PM~17827243
> *just saying we need more hoppers in the valley bro, im not ready but ill call alex or big john for u  :biggrin:
> *


u wanna call ur homies hehehehehehehe homie u can't do it on ur own or what? i don't need my homies i handle my own dog no bad feelings homie but on the real it seems like u wanna disrespect and enought of this shyt but if u feel like u need help go ahead and get ur homies.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 18 2010, 05:19 PM~17827266
> *i was at the shop today simon to pay u and i called u too
> *


he was buzy buffing dick heads. trying to make money to buy switch extenders for his car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

where did st1984 go did he run out of mintues on his boost mobile phone :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jun 18 2010, 05:20 PM~17827268
> *u wanna call ur homies hehehehehehehe homie u can't do it on ur own or what? i don't need my homies i handle my own dog no bad feelings homie but on the real it seems like u wanna disrespect and enought of this shyt but if u feel like u need help go ahead and get ur homies.
> *


We are one team our hoppers are his hoppers 1 team 1 dream


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jun 18 2010, 04:20 PM~17827268
> *u wanna call ur homies hehehehehehehe homie u can't do it on ur own or what? i don't need my homies i handle my own dog no bad feelings homie but on the real it seems like u wanna disrespect and enought of this shyt but if u feel like u need help go ahead and get ur homies.
> *


nah i dont need to miss my shit up, its cool keep talking shit haters motivate me


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 18 2010, 04:30 PM~17827335
> *We are one team our hoppers are his hoppers 1 team 1 dream
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 18 2010, 05:30 PM~17827335
> *We are one team our hoppers are his hoppers 1 team 1 dream
> *


hey homie on the real u guys are 1team tambien nosotros dogg MANIACOS till my wheels fall off homie but if u dont whant for me to say anything to ur homie then check him homie and everything be all good.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 18 2010, 04:45 PM~17827051
> *no one is getting butt hurt...just telling the truth
> *


:dunno: what happened here? :roflmao: :roflmao: ill tell u what rick u want to take it there that's koo with me u punk bitch next time I see u instead of saying what's up to u (out of appreciation) ill just slap the shit stains off ur face u punk bitch u saw me in indio TWICE! U saw me in berdoo and didn't do a fucking thing bitch so shut ur fat cocksucking cum guzzling ball licking mouth before this shit gets popping u sorry fuck! Oh P.S HAVE A NICE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 05:44 PM~17827463
> *:dunno: what happened here? :roflmao: :roflmao: ill tell u what rick u want to take it there that's koo with me u punk bitch next time I see u instead of saying what's up to u (out of appreciation) ill just slap the shit stains off ur face u punk bitch u saw me in indio TWICE! U saw me in berdoo and didn't do a fucking thing bitch so shut ur fat cocksucking cum guzzling ball licking mouth before this shit gets popping u sorry fuck! Oh P.S HAVE A NICE DAY :biggrin:
> *


Yea but I like indio I just saw him the other day too... Its you that I don't say what's up too.. You anit worth shit too waste time on. Ok see you later have a nice day bye bye now


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 18 2010, 05:22 PM~17827285
> * my mom was buzy buffing his dick head. trying to make money to buy me switch extenders for my car  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fixed :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jun 18 2010, 05:38 PM~17827409
> *hey homie on the real u guys are 1team tambien nosotros dogg MANIACOS till my wheels fall off homie but if u dont whant for me to say anything to ur homie then check him homie and everything be all good.
> *


I just red back I don't see the part where his talking shit can you tell me what he said that you didn't like.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 18 2010, 05:49 PM~17827504
> *Yea but I like licking indios nuts I just saw him the other day too...   Its you that I can't suck ur big cock so You anit worth getting lock jaw  on. Ok see you later have a nice day I'm  bi bi now
> *


:ugh: QUEER!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 05:44 PM~17827463
> *:dunno: what happened here? :roflmao: :roflmao: ill tell u what rick u want to take it there that's koo with me u punk bitch next time I see u instead of saying what's up to u (out of appreciation) ill just slap the shit stains off ur face u punk bitch u saw me in indio TWICE! U saw me in berdoo and didn't do a fucking thing bitch so shut ur fat cocksucking cum guzzling ball licking mouth before this shit gets popping u sorry fuck! Oh P.S HAVE A NICE DAY :biggrin:
> *


Hey but serious don't give up... I would hate for me to be the reason you gave up... The competiton is good for the Valle in time we will meet up like Luke and Darth Vador and then you can rub my helmet there too


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 18 2010, 04:54 PM~17827531
> *I just red back I don't see the part where his talking shit can you tell me what he said that you didn't like.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 05:55 PM~17827544
> *:ugh: QUEER! I love your cock and my girl does too
> *


Did you lean how to do that on the internet dating sites


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 18 2010, 05:56 PM~17827552
> *Hey but serious don't give up... I would hate for me to be the reason you gave up... The competiton is good for the Valle in time we will meet up like Luke and Darth Vador and then you can rub my helmet there too
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: the look on ur face will be worth it when I'm hopping my shit against REAL COMPETITION and ur doing what u do best SPECTATING :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 18 2010, 05:54 PM~17827531
> *I just red back I don't see the part where his talking shit can you tell me what he said that you didn't like.
> *


HOPE SO :thumbsup: hey homie i don't even know ur homie maybe i seen him but is all good homie i know when ur saying i hope so is like saying ur shyt better jump but this is not the point the point is the 1 word can't cause a problem and thats not right homie.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 18 2010, 06:01 PM~17827584
> *Did you lean how to do that on the internet dating sites
> *


:nono: yo momma taught me how to do it hey does that mean she likes ur wewe? :roflmao:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jun 18 2010, 06:03 PM~17827597
> *HOPE SO :thumbsup: hey homie i don't even know ur homie maybe i seen him but is all good homie i know when ur saying i hope so is like saying ur shyt better jump but this is not the point the point is the 1 word can't cause a problem and thats not right homie.
> *


Its all good homie we family with everybody Gt is drama free but you know youngsters now days :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jun 18 2010, 05:03 PM~17827597
> *HOPE SO :thumbsup: hey homie i don't even know ur homie maybe i seen him but is all good homie i know when ur saying i hope so is like saying ur shyt better jump but this is not the point the point is the 1 word can't cause a problem and thats not right homie.
> *


im saying its good to see hoppers out here homie we need more cars out here, so dont get butt hurt


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 18 2010, 06:10 PM~17827638
> *Is all good homie we family if everybody Gt is drama free but you know youngsters now days :biggrin:
> *


is all good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 18 2010, 06:13 PM~17827658
> *im saying its good to see hoppers out here homie we need more cars out here, so dont get butt hurt
> *


never butt hurt homie but thats the kind of shyt i talking about why u gotta make stupid comments saying butt hurt dog i mean is cool when u know a person but not when u don't know a person homie. uffin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

OTHER WHEELWELL


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

TTMFT for the VALLE :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

READY FOR PRIMER AND SEALER TOMOROW GOING TO COVER IT AND SPRAY


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jun 18 2010, 06:22 PM~17827713
> *never butt hurt homie but thats the kind of shyt i talking about why u gotta make stupid comments saying butt hurt dog i mean is cool when u know a person but not when u don't know a person homie.  uffin:
> *


X2 hey j easy with those comments .


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Sup Omar thanks homie for the favor


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 18 2010, 06:27 PM~17827751
> *X2 hey j easy with those comments .
> *


hey homie is all good gracias. :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 18 2010, 05:27 PM~17827751
> *X2 hey j easy with those comments .
> *


alright sorry MANIACOS


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 18 2010, 06:32 PM~17827773
> *alright sorry MANIACOS
> *


GRACIAS. :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 18 2010, 06:31 PM~17827767
> *Sup Omar thanks homie for the favor
> *


NO PROBLEM!








THANK FOR LETTING ME WORK ON IT!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 18 2010, 05:31 PM~17827767
> *Sup Omar thanks homie for the favor
> *


x2


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 06:22 PM~17827721
> *TTMFT for the VALLE :biggrin:
> *


YOU NINJAS BURNING UP YOUR COMPUTERS AND PHONE POST PIC'S FOOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OR ILL SEND MY COMPAS TO SET YOU STRAIGHT !!!!!!!








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 18 2010, 06:42 PM~17827838
> *YOU NINJAS BURNING UP YOUR COMPUTERS AND PHONE POST PIC'S FOOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OR ILL SEND MY COMPAS TO SET YOU STRAIGHT !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


:roflmao: calm down splinter u had ur share of drama on here.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 06:56 PM~17827942
> *:roflmao: calm down splinter u had ur share of drama on here.
> *


YOU KNOW IT BUT LEARN MY LESSON AND IM ON MY 4th LOWRIDER NINJAS !  
AFTER ALL THAT DRAMA MY COMPUTER TOOK A SHIT SE ACAVO ESE PEDO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 18 2010, 07:02 PM~17827986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice homie thanks alot looks real good


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 18 2010, 05:17 PM~17827258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS A FUND RAISER OR A CAR SHOW ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Jun 18 2010, 06:50 PM~17828324
> *IS THIS A FUND RAISER OR A CAR SHOW ?
> *


both bro


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Jun 18 2010, 07:50 PM~17828324
> *IS THIS A FUND RAISER OR A CAR SHOW ?
> *


Funds will go to the kids of this school.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> IS THIS A FUND RAISER OR A CAR SHOW ?
> [/quote. Both stupid.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

hope to see you tomorow omar


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

nice work on the moonroof indio i seen it today :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760+Jun 18 2010, 06:13 PM~17827658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 18 2010, 06:03 PM~17827595
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: the look on ur face will be worth it when I'm hopping my shit against REAL COMPETITION and ur doing what u do best SPECTATING :biggrin:
> *


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Jun 18 2010, 10:31 PM~17829488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u member this simon?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Man it was better in here then the novela. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Jun 18 2010, 10:32 PM~17829508
> *u member this simon?
> *


:tears: yessir the good ole dayz wasn't doing all that great that day but we had a good time the one I'm working on will be doin the damn thang :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Getting the roof on the wagon ready for primer.


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Finally got the primer down we jus got to block it and it's ready for some candy & flake. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

yesssssssss


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 18 2010, 08:30 PM~17828611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAME OUT REAL NICE OMAR, THANKS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 18 2010, 10:56 PM~17829730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 18 2010, 10:46 PM~17829659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: el sammy .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CAR SHOWS YOU HAVE TO LOVE THEM!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 18 2010, 08:30 PM~17828611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*you guys need this printed , let me know i got the hook up on printing , 951-333-1422 or [email protected]*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 17 2010, 05:15 PM~17818500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

primer is done


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

wheelwell


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 19 2010, 01:18 PM~17832912
> *wheelwell
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good ese


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

shot pink today purple tomorow


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

purple next


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 19 2010, 03:10 PM~17833479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice you need to work with ORLANDO bro!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

muffler shield


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

painted and cleared


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

next on the list


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

done


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

done


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

more pics tomorow


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

MY PLEASURE :thumbsup: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 19 2010, 06:11 PM~17834459
> *more pics tomorow
> *


Have the carne asada ready for tomorrow franky .


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

dont forget to bring it with you lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY FROM THE GOODTIMES FAMILY!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Done,now the muffler


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

muffler shield


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

chillen at stripteases house


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

to all haters spoon me lol


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

muffler is done


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

muffler is on


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

more tomorow


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

springs and the cylinders are in


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 20 2010, 02:29 PM~17839519
> *chillen at stripteases house
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 20 2010, 05:47 PM~17840403
> *muffler is on
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good franky :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE COACHELLA VALLEY RIDERZ


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 20 2010, 08:12 PM~17841465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I NEW IT YOUR A COP!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ DEL VALLE COACHELLA


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

BEFORE


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

AND AFTER


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HOMEGROWN84, shoresmokesalot760, intoxicated c.c.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 21 2010, 02:06 PM~17847171
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HOMEGROWN84, shoresmokesalot760, intoxicated c.c.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 21 2010, 03:06 PM~17847171
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HOMEGROWN84, shoresmokesalot760, intoxicated c.c.
> *


What up jake :wave:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

anyone going to the Certified Ridaz picnic this Sat


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 21 2010, 02:26 PM~17847343
> *anyone going to the Certified Ridaz picnic this Sat
> *


is that in the valley?


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 21 2010, 03:31 PM~17847403
> *is that in the valley?
> *


Nah its at Fremount Park in Riverside


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 21 2010, 03:26 PM~17847343
> *anyone going to the Certified Ridaz picnic this Sat
> *


WHERES THE FLYER?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 21 2010, 02:36 PM~17847456
> *Nah its at Fremount Park in Riverside
> *


oh Fremount Park hell yeah ill be there.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 21 2010, 04:56 PM~17848135
> *WHERES THE FLYER?
> *


there is no flyer its a Ryder Picnic :happysad:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

arms are on the axle tomorow


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 21 2010, 06:21 PM~17848928
> *arms are on the axle tomorow
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good franky


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 21 2010, 06:08 PM~17848797
> *there is no flyer its a Ryder Picnic :happysad:
> *











FOUND IT!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

thank you


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Check it out franky u motivated me to do thr regals rear end. Me & Orlando takeing it out. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 21 2010, 08:16 PM~17851091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Jus got to weld reinforcement & of to get plated. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 20 2010, 02:02 PM~17839412
> *Done,now the muffler
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks nice


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

cant wait to see it done indio


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 21 2010, 10:04 PM~17850947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE THAT MY X LADY WERE SHE STAYING AT ? PM ME


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SELLING SOME SHIT !
NICE LIL SHOP CART!
http:
//i151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/forsale011.jpg








GANGSTER SCOOTER!
















CUSTOM GAS TANK Y TODO EL PEDO!
CART $150 SCOOTER $150 HIT ME UP!!!!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

before


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

after


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 22 2010, 12:13 PM~17855895
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

What up jake 

What's going on homie ?... how's tha ride comming along.


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

thats better


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 22 2010, 02:48 PM~17857910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

the end result


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jun 21 2010, 07:05 PM~17849353
> *lookin good franky
> *


SUP DAVID....HOW YOU BEEN DOING??? TAKING IT EASY FOR A WHILE IS ALWAYS GOOD HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 22 2010, 05:45 PM~17859191
> *the end result
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT THIS WAY!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

my old car when I was living in minnesota,i sold it and now rollerz only in minnesota have it,and its white


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 22 2010, 07:07 PM~17859933
> *my old car when I was living in minnesota,i sold it and now rollerz only in minnesota have it,and its white
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHAT TELL SOMEONE THAT GIVES A SH$# FRANKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

your fucken funny


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 22 2010, 05:45 PM~17859191
> *the end result
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

i like the stickers omar nice job :thumbsup: by the way looking good franky nice work


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jun 22 2010, 07:21 PM~17860118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS BEN! :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

thank you ben


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by intoxicated c.c._@Jun 22 2010, 02:20 PM~17856932
> *What up jake
> 
> What's going on homie ?... how's tha ride comming along.
> *


Its comming along good bro :thumbsup: have u guys started practiceing yet?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Goodtimes C.C
orange county
~818~
San Diego 
~SGV~
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound 
Rare class C.C
Rollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
and more


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

representing GOOD TIMES I.E


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SUP OMAR :wave: :wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 22 2010, 09:21 PM~17862557
> *representing GOOD TIMES I.E
> 
> 
> ...


mine will be there soon :yes:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 22 2010, 10:21 PM~17862557
> *representing GOOD TIMES I.E
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I would like to be the first to congradulate the big homie Orlando & his wife on their neborn BAby girl. No more staying at the shop late foool. :biggrin: :biggrin:time to change diepers


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Congradulations orlando on the new addition to the ROLLERZ ONLY coachella valley family :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats from the Royal Fantasies Family


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

congrats to the orlando family on a beautiful baby girl,now go change the diapers fool lol :cheesy:


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

Its comming along good bro have u guys started practiceing yet? 


yup it's like r 3rd practice already..


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Orale Homie...that means another bike to build. CONGRATS ORLANDO!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOOD JOB ORLANDO! OTRA GIRL! THE REAL PATRONS IS BORN!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

driveshaft still not done doing patterns tomorow


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats orlando with the new baby girl :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

axle is on


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 23 2010, 10:36 AM~17866243
> *Orale Homie...that means another bike to build.  CONGRATS ORLANDO!!!
> *


maybe a pattern out baby stroller


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 22 2010, 10:26 PM~17862610
> *SUP OMAR :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats crakin JOJO.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

EL MILL USOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
































 THE UNEMPLOYED LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

AY WAT SIZES ARE THE ROLLERZ ONLY BIKES???


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 24 2010, 01:05 AM~17873210
> *AY WAT SIZES ARE THE ROLLERZ ONLY BIKES???
> *


20 inch.


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

thats sweet omar


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

Congrats. to tha newbe 4 Rollerz Only :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Goodtimes C.C 
so.cal 
orange county
~818~
San Diego 
~SGV~
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound 
Rare class C.C
Rollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
Bajito So.Cal.
and solo riders

big fish productions
Roll'n videos
:rimshot: anybody else?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Orlando and his baby girl at the hospital. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 24 2010, 08:48 PM~17880522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: MUST BE NICE ENJOY ORLANDO!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. The homie Sergio from uniques help me weld the rear end since Orlandos shop is closed. :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 23 2010, 11:42 PM~17872823
> *EL MILL USOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HEY YOUR WIFES GONNA GET MADE YOU USED THE GOOD SHEETS :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Now were ready for some chrome. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Now this is a nice fucken weld if I don't say so myself. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 24 2010, 09:42 PM~17881126
> *HEY YOUR WIFES GONNA GET MADE YOU USED THE GOOD SHEETS :biggrin:
> *


  YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I SEE YOU BEEN THERE TOO?


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 24 2010, 08:48 PM~17880522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations orlando.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 25 2010, 07:50 AM~17884106
> * YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I SEE YOU BEEN THERE TOO?
> *


THATS RIGHT!!! :biggrin: I AINT TRYIN TO SPEND THAT MUCH :thumbsup:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 24 2010, 09:43 PM~17881144
> *
> 
> 
> ...








where did you get the letters cut out bro laser cut rite


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

driveshaft not done yet


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 24 2010, 08:48 PM~17880522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Baby is home ... :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Jun 25 2010, 02:28 PM~17887725
> *where did you get the letters cut out bro laser cut rite
> *


Joel from jagster did it give him a call he'll hook u up. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 23 2010, 09:10 AM~17865074
> *I would like to be the first to congradulate the big homie Orlando & his wife on their neborn BAby girl. No more staying at the shop late foool. :biggrin:  :biggrin:time to change diepers
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jun 23 2010, 10:05 AM~17865446
> *Congradulations orlando on the new addition to the ROLLERZ ONLY coachella valley family :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

you did a wonderful job orlando


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 23 2010, 10:40 AM~17865737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias to royal fantasies.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 23 2010, 11:00 AM~17865933
> *congrats to the orlando family on a beautiful baby girl,now go change the diapers fool lol :cheesy:
> *


Thanks franky


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 23 2010, 11:36 AM~17866243
> *Orale Homie...that means another bike to build.  CONGRATS ORLANDO!!!
> *


Gracias jojo


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 23 2010, 01:29 PM~17867067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Street kings :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 23 2010, 05:46 PM~17869427
> *Congrats orlando with the new baby girl :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by intoxicated c.c._@Jun 24 2010, 04:05 PM~17878324
> *Congrats. to tha newbe 4 Rollerz Only :biggrin:
> *


Intoxicated gracias.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jun 25 2010, 08:10 AM~17884222
> *congratulations orlando.
> *


 :thumbsup: gracias a LA GENTE CC.


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 24 2010, 08:48 PM~17880522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

tank is on


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

driveshaft goes on today


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Estas pesado franky. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 26 2010, 01:38 PM~17893885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 26 2010, 02:38 PM~17893885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 25 2010, 04:55 PM~17888200
> *Joel from jagster did it give him a call he'll hook u up. :biggrin:
> *



orale thats the vato that did our plaques grasias homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LUYbu5DJA1U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LUYbu5DJA1U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

LOOK AT THIS FUNNY SHIT WE FOUND ON ANOTHER TOPIC!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

this is for the rollerz, i found this like 2 dayz ago.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J9Zd4VA0OY


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 27 2010, 06:22 PM~17901340
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LUYbu5DJA1U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LUYbu5DJA1U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> LOOK AT THIS FUNNY SHIT WE FOUND ON ANOTHER TOPIC!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Whats up for 4th of July besides the Wego Show


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 27 2010, 10:36 PM~17903946
> *Whats up for 4th of July besides the Wego Show
> *


TORRES EMPIRE 
HARBOR PARK PICNIC


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 27 2010, 11:46 PM~17904019
> *TORRES EMPIRE
> HARBOR PARK PICNIC
> *


thinking of doing something at the Palm Springs Fire Works will keep you guys posted


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

post events for july


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 28 2010, 01:25 PM~17908351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 27 2010, 07:32 PM~17901449
> *this is for the rollerz, i found this like 2 dayz ago.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J9Zd4VA0OY
> *


I remember that day . :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

*REPOST*​ :biggrin:​


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 28 2010, 09:16 PM~17913232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jun 29 2010, 12:18 AM~17914387
> *REPOST​ :biggrin:​
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: funny


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

WHATS UP OMAR GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Whats up people :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

is anybody going to TORRES EMPIRE show?


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 29 2010, 08:25 PM~17921819
> *is anybody going to TORRES EMPIRE show?
> *


I think we are going to stay behind and go to the palm springs Fireworks and meet the True Value Parking lot at 6pm


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 29 2010, 07:57 PM~17922171
> *I think we are going to stay behind and go to the palm springs Fireworks and meet the True Value Parking lot at 6pm
> *


kool


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 29 2010, 09:25 PM~17921819
> *is anybody going to TORRES EMPIRE show?
> *


R U ROLLING IS THE ? I B THERE /VAGO /KIDD/JORGE/


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS GOING ON IN THE VALLEY


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jun 30 2010, 08:02 AM~17925926
> *R U ROLLING IS THE ? I B THERE /VAGO /KIDD/JORGE/
> *


yeah im going to try to go to both ill let vago know.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 30 2010, 05:59 PM~17930541
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup jojo are u going to?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 30 2010, 08:19 PM~17931302
> *sup jojo are u going to?
> *


NAW........I'M GONNA BE IN SAN DIEGO THIS WEEKEND!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

WHAT'S UP VALLE! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 30 2010, 08:19 PM~17931862
> *NAW........I'M GONNA BE IN SAN DIEGO THIS WEEKEND!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


happy 4th of july jojo


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

GETTING READY FOR THE TORREZ EMPIRE SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 29 2010, 07:57 PM~17922171
> *I think we are going to stay behind and go to the palm springs Fireworks and meet the True Value Parking lot at 6pm
> *


is this on the 4th?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 1 2010, 02:04 PM~17937320
> *is this on the 4th?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 24 2010, 08:48 PM~17880522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats olando wit ur new baby


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 1 2010, 02:04 PM~17937320
> *is this on the 4th?
> *


come on down and kick it :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 1 2010, 07:28 PM~17940823
> *come on down and kick it  :biggrin:
> *


ill be there :cheesy:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Orlando fineally layed down the metal flake on the wagon. That's alot of flake. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 1 2010, 12:42 PM~17936600
> *GETTING READY FOR THE TORREZ EMPIRE SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 1 2010, 09:02 PM~17941177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Next week the candy grafixs.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anyone remember this? :dunno:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 2 2010, 01:30 PM~17947201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: not me


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 2 2010, 01:21 PM~17946569
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

those were my wheels lol there clean
:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@Jul 2 2010, 05:08 PM~17948383
> *those were my wheels lol there clean
> :thumbsup:
> *


$500.00 you can get them back!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

with tires


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 2 2010, 05:24 PM~17948474
> *$500.00 you can get them back!
> *


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

IS WITH THE CAR OR WHAT :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 2 2010, 01:30 PM~17947201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't care. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 3 2010, 12:08 AM~17950851
> *Don't care. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Whats up valley can u guy's belive someone had the balls to try to jack my shit last night in la quinta well it true so be carefull whit your rides. the wedged my door and my trunk and fucked up the paint just giving heads up. aight later :angry:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh i forgot they didn't get SHIT :biggrin: they just fucked up the door and paint :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@Jul 2 2010, 11:37 PM~17950700
> *IS WITH THE CAR OR WHAT :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR COME AND GET IT!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 2 2010, 08:30 PM~17949523
> *with tires
> *


NO! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 2 2010, 11:49 PM~17951035
> *Whats up valley can u guy's belive someone had the balls to try to jack my shit last night in la quinta well it true so be carefull whit your rides. the wedged my door and my trunk and fucked up the paint just giving heads up. aight later  :angry:
> *


this is in la quinta? :wow: alot peaple are stealing in the cove too :nono:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 3 2010, 12:49 AM~17951035
> *Whats up valley can u guy's belive someone had the balls to try to jack my shit last night in la quinta well it true so be carefull whit your rides. the wedged my door and my trunk and fucked up the paint just giving heads up. aight later  :angry:
> *


damn that sucks, i know how it feels they stoled my system twice in da cove at my parents house :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:fuck them fools who tryed breakin in to it


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 3 2010, 01:39 PM~17953840
> *damn that sucks, i know how it feels they stoled my system twice in da cove at my parents house :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:fuck them fools who tryed breakin in to it
> *


X1000 :machinegun:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 3 2010, 03:59 PM~17954268
> *
> *


dont be sad homie orlando well hook u up on fixin it rite


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:wave: have a good 4th of july everybody :wave:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 3 2010, 03:59 PM~17954268
> *
> *


SOME ONE STOLE COOPER TUBING OUT OF MY WORK TRUCK AND A ROLL OF SILVER FOIL TAPE BUT DIDN'T TAKE ANY TOOLS ? W T F " TWEEKERS" IN THE COVE, KEEP TRUCHAS :dunno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WELCOME GABRIEL 64 IMPALA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

On our way to sb torres empire . See you all there.........


----------



## cisco la gente (May 13, 2010)

> * this is sample text *


----------



## cisco la gente (May 13, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 4 2010, 05:49 AM~17957432
> *On our way to sb torres empire . See you all there.........
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

On our way back from the show I'll post some pics tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

frist place winners


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

getting it ready for paint.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 5 2010, 03:46 PM~17966320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 5 2010, 04:46 PM~17966320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Blurry pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Royal Fantasies on 4th of july in Palm Springs :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Always looking for some new addtitions to the club PM me if you are interested


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 1 2010, 04:59 PM~17939199
> *congrats olando wit ur new baby
> *



Congrats On your new Addition,........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

> Baby is home ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SOME PICS ON 4TH OF JULY IN PALM SPRINGS!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 6 2010, 08:06 PM~17978660
> *SOME PICS ON 4TH OF JULY IN PALM SPRINGS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  dam i need to finish my cutty uffin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 6 2010, 09:21 PM~17978854
> * dam i need to finish my cutty  uffin:
> *


it was cool out there hope to see you out there next time


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 6 2010, 09:21 PM~17978854
> * dam i need to finish my cutty  uffin:
> *


YES YOU DO. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

indio this for you brother


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 6 2010, 08:56 PM~17979261
> *indio this for you brother
> 
> 
> ...


me like :naughty:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 16 2010, 02:34 PM~17806123
> *ANYONE?
> 
> 
> ...


   this a bad car wish i had extra monies to buy it


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

thats george orozco old ride har times his bro sold the68 imp that orlando painted 
this were NEW ILLUSIONS RANFLAS puro crusing cars no trailer girls
puez qvo valle wow PURO COMPUTER LOVE I SEE HERE
stay on vacation n try to save money its hard when u sending 2 kids to college 

PERO NO SE AGUITEN IM IN IT FOR THE LIFSTYLE IT NOT JUST A FAD 
CRUSING SINCE 1980 
TO THE FUCN TOP FOR THE VALLE DE COCHELA :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

ayyyy orlando call me maybe you should get a phone that works cheap-o :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> > Baby is home ..
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 7 2010, 12:01 AM~17980410
> *ayyyy orlando call me  maybe you should get a phone that works cheap-o  :h5:
> *


Maybe I don't want to answer your call joto . Go to the shop o no te deja tu vieja salir.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice bro.....


> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 11:23 PM~17980152
> *30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

dont want to go to the shop it's a fucking dump and it's fucking hot joto call me to my house so i can go over ESTUPID!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

riverside and coachella


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

ROYAL FANTASIES PALM SPRINGS :biggrin :biggrin: : TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Orlando once again putting down his perfect kolors. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 8 2010, 05:39 PM~17996618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Orlando's daily driver :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

looking for some action :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_
any questions pm anyone of us for more information


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ROYAL VILLAGE CAR CLUB MECCA
this the car that got me the lowrider lifestyle back in the days :biggrin: :biggrin: 
late 70s


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jul 10 2010, 01:03 AM~18008852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean we always had talent out here to do lowriders even back then


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Omar 13 from street kings he's at the hospital ....get well soon homie......


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

_oyee omar!!
espero que salgas rapido de el hospital. todos andamos precupados por ti.
Hope You Feel Better Soon!
Wish You The Best._


-*STREET KINGZ & STREET QUEENZ CAR CLUB!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Gracias homie filling sick still but i'll be out by tue. 
Thank god it's not major a lil pancreas problem 
Got to love my I phone Geacias otra ves. You homie Omar 13


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Hurry up and get better Omar 13 we are praying for you bro.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 6 2010, 09:56 PM~17979261
> *indio this for you brother
> 
> 
> ...


There you go omar get well soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 10 2010, 06:49 PM~18012944
> *Gracias homie filling sick still but i'll be out by tue.
> Thank god it's not major a lil pancreas problem
> Got to love my I phone  Geacias otra ves.  You homie Omar 13
> *


hope you feel better omar you need anything you got my number homie


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 10 2010, 04:43 PM~18012419
> *Omar 13 from street kings he's at the hospital ....get well soon homie......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 HOMIE ANYTHING I CAN DO......JUST LET ME KNOW, HOPE YOU GET BETTER SOON DOGGY!!! :| :|


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

get well soon omar 13 erom da STREET KINGZ AND STREET QUEENZ CC


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Get well soon homie


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 9 2010, 11:44 PM~18008552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*TTMFT*_​


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 10 2010, 06:49 PM~18012944
> *Gracias homie filling sick still but i'll be out by tue.
> Thank god it's not major a lil pancreas problem
> Got to love my I phone  Geacias otra ves.  You homie Omar 13
> *


Get well soon homie


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 10 2010, 07:49 PM~18012944
> *Gracias homie filling sick still but i'll be out by tue.
> Thank god it's not major a lil pancreas problem
> Got to love my I phone  Geacias otra ves.  You homie Omar 13
> *


HOPE U GET BETTER


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Happy 50th birthday franky. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

thats wrong indio im 42 today thank you brother lol


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

getting the trim engraved and polish by the homie. next all my arms, trailing arms, axel, sway bar


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

wow where is everbody? :drama:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 12 2010, 11:10 AM~18024851
> *Happy 50th birthday franky. :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Late 50th b day franky.


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

You to,im 42 not 50 lol


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 14 2010, 11:11 AM~18044637
> *You to,im 42 not 50 lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

GAMEOVER


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

STRIPTEASE


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

PM me if you are interested in joining one of the leading Car Clubs in the Coachella Valley


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm Home peeps! thanks for the shootouts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 16 2010, 04:18 PM~18064201
> *I'm Home peeps! thanks for the shootouts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ORALE....GOOD TO HEAR THAT BRO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Staying on top. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 16 2010, 08:48 PM~18066235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 whats up indio did u get the chrome done


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 15 2010, 04:12 PM~18056163
> *GAMEOVER
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 16 2010, 09:48 PM~18066235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 16 2010, 09:48 PM~18066235
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Te salio chingon pinchi gordo


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Orrrrrrandoooooo call me to see what and where we gona meet up at for the Corona Show


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 17 2010, 01:16 AM~18067188
> *:thumbsup: Te salio chingon pinchi gordo
> *


Aver cuando areglas el regal.


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

before


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

after


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 17 2010, 11:27 AM~18068783
> *after
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good franky.


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 17 2010, 01:16 PM~18069376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.....


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 17 2010, 11:27 AM~18068783
> *after
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice frankey


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

back window trim for Game face


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 17 2010, 10:08 PM~18071958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

:biggrin: Alot of people are coming out with cars with the word Game on it .... Are they going after some one or some thing :biggrin: GAME FACE, GAME TIME :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 18 2010, 01:41 AM~18072924
> *:biggrin: Alot of people are coming out with cars with the word Game on it .... Are they going after some one or some thing :biggrin:  GAME FACE, GAME TIME  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


GAME OVER


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 18 2010, 11:43 AM~18075190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE+Jul 18 2010, 01:41 AM~18072924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on that


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 18 2010, 01:41 AM~18072924
> *:biggrin: Alot of people are coming out with cars with the word Game on it .... Are they going after some one or some thing :biggrin:  GAME FACE, GAME TIME  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 NO ONE KNOWS ABOUT "GAME TIME" YET!! :thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by igorilla+Jul 18 2010, 01:29 PM~18075434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: AND ITS NOT GONNA BE THAT REDICULOUS


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> :0 NO ONE KNOWS ABOUT "GAME TIME" YET!! :thumbsup:
> 
> good luck on that


:biggrin: AND ITS NOT GONNA BE THAT REDICULOUS 
[/quote]

 We will see


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 18 2010, 01:29 PM~18075434
> *well if some one was going after this
> 
> good luck on that
> *


Ttt


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: YEAH YOU JUST MIGHT BE THE FIRST TO SEE IT


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> We will see


:biggrin: YEAH YOU JUST MIGHT BE THE FIRST TO SEE IT 
[/quote]
 :0


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah you do that let me see it first! lol :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 18 2010, 05:13 PM~18076703
> *yeah you do that let me see it first! lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ALL YOUR GONNA SEE IS MY FRONT TIRE IN WINDOW WHEN I DRIVE YOU GAS HOPPIN :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

:uh: okay


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jul 18 2010, 05:24 PM~18076774
> *:biggrin: ALL YOUR GONNA SEE IS MY FRONT TIRE IN WINDOW WHEN I DRIVE YOU GAS HOPPIN :thumbsup:
> *


Gas Hoppin? is that the only way it gets up or what? just a ? okay dont get mad or nothing like that...............


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> :0 NO ONE KNOWS ABOUT "GAME TIME" YET!! :thumbsup:
> 
> good luck on that


:biggrin: AND ITS NOT GONNA BE THAT REDICULOUS 
[/quote]
The only thing rediculous around here is that rear end u built for that blazer. :biggrin: :biggrin: Lol


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> :biggrin: AND ITS NOT GONNA BE THAT REDICULOUS


The only thing rediculous around here is that rear end u built for that blazer. :biggrin: :biggrin: Lol
[/quote]
X 1000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@May 18 2010, 09:16 AM~17526682
> *Slowly making progress....
> 
> 
> ...


Dont tell me this is it? LOL i hope it's not! LOL :thumbsdown: :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nosey snoop go to sleep


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Cleaning the frame 4 alittle paint. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 18 2010, 08:36 PM~18078774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> Dont tell me this is it? LOL i hope it's not! LOL  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:
> :x: :x:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 18 2010, 09:18 PM~18078616
> *Dont tell me this is it? LOL i hope it's not! LOL  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:
> *


I'VE SEEN SOME KRYLON SHIT A COUPLE PAGES BACK ON THE BLACK CADDY THAT WAS NOT BETTER THAN THE YOUNG KIDS UNDERCARRIAGE :biggrin: IT THE REGAL GOING KRYLON TOO :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah but thats not my car and his paint looks cleaner and the black caddy is bye far better looking 

lets not bring others peoples car in this cuz i cant control what they will say


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 18 2010, 11:43 PM~18079519
> *yeah but thats not my car and his paint looks cleaner and the black caddy is bye far better looking
> 
> lets not bring others peoples car in this cuz i cant control what they will say
> *


I HEAR YOU ..YOUR RIGHT AND JUST SAYING YOU CAN'T PICK ON A CAR FROM A CLUB WITH OUT THE OTHER CLUB FINDING A FLAW IN YOUR CLUB.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup Coachella Valley Riders, if you guys need some parts out there, let us know we can bring the parts in. It will help to save a drive out to the LA area for products.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

carshow in varrio nuevo this are not eazy e video generation lowriders


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

does everybody hate everybody in this valley? :0 :rofl:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> The only thing rediculous around here is that rear end u built for that blazer. :biggrin: :biggrin: Lol


X 1000000000000000000 :biggrin:
[/quote]
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nicoderm:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jul 18 2010, 11:48 PM~18079546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLLY SHIT THATS FRANK LOPEZ 65 IMPALA IN THAT PICTURE I WAS A LITTLE KID WHEN I SAW THAT CAR... HE HAS LATE 70'S EARLY 80'S SUPER SHOW TROPHIES AT HIS HOUSE. ONE OF THE FIRST CITY CRUISER MEMBERS :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 18 2010, 11:49 PM~18079548
> *does everybody hate everybody in this valley? :0  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: I DONT THINK HATE IS REALLY THE WORD IT MORE COMPETITION.. ITS EVERYONE NATURE TO COMPETE...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

royal village MECCA


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OLD NEW ILLUSIONS CARS 

enjoy lots history tru valle cochela lowriders


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jul 19 2010, 12:11 AM~18079623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year was that in :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 18 2010, 08:21 PM~18078028
> *Gas Hoppin? is that the only way it gets up or what? just a ? okay dont get mad or nothing like that...............
> *


EITHER WAY IMA BE HITTIN HARD..... AND I DONT GET MAD HOMIE JUST TELL IT LIKE IT IS :thumbs up:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> :biggrin: AND ITS NOT GONNA BE THAT REDICULOUS


The only thing rediculous around here is that rear end u built for that blazer. :biggrin: :biggrin: Lol
[/quote]

 MAN HOW LONG DID IT TAKE YOU TO PAINT OR EVEN CHROME YOUR UNDERCARIGE?? :dunno: LOOK AT YOUR REAR END HOW ORIGINAL :rofl: :x:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jul 18 2010, 11:48 PM~18079546
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, I was at this car show, back in the late 70's. I still have their original flyer and pics from this show, all on 35 MM. If I have time today, I'll scan the pics and post them.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 19 2010, 10:24 AM~18082102
> *Damn, I was at this car show, back in the late 70's.  I still have their original flyer and pics from this show, all on 35 MM. If I have time today, I'll scan the pics and post them.
> *


THATS COOL I WISH I COULD OF SEEN MORE OF THESE CARS IN ACTION I JUST COUGHT SOME OF THE LAST YEARS THAT THEY WERE OUT. COME ON NEW ILLUSIONS YOU KNOW YOU STILL GOT THOSE CARS BRING THEM OUT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

*DONT BE A SHOW OFF!!!*








:0 :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 18 2010, 01:41 AM~18072924
> *:biggrin: Alot of people are coming out with cars with the word Game on it .... Are they going after some one or some thing :biggrin:  GAME FACE, GAME TIME  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


MAYBE A INCOURAGMENT WOULD HAVE BEEN GOOD.. MAYBE LIKE "I HOPE SOMEONE CAN BUILD THERE CAR AS GOOD AS MINE AND WE COULD GET ANOTHER LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR TITLE OUT HERE IN THE VALLE" OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT NOT TALK CRAP ON EVERYTHING THAT PEOPLE DO...JUST A THOUGHT


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 19 2010, 10:51 AM~18082325
> *MAYBE A INCOURAGMENT WOULD HAVE BEEN GOOD.. MAYBE LIKE "I HOPE SOMEONE CAN BUILD THERE CAR AS GOOD AS MINE AND WE COULD GET ANOTHER LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR TITLE OUT HERE IN THE VALLE" OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT NOT TALK CRAP ON EVERYTHING THAT PEOPLE DO...JUST A THOUGHT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 18 2010, 10:58 PM~18079580
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno: I DONT THINK HATE IS REALLY THE WORD IT MORE COMPETITION.. ITS EVERYONE NATURE TO COMPETE...
> *


yeah we need the competition out here


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 19 2010, 10:58 AM~18082379
> *yeah we need the competition out here
> *


YEAH IT THERE WE JUST GOT TO CRUISE MORE OFTEN TO SHOW IT OFF AND STOP SHOWING OFF ON THE INTERNET


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jul 19 2010, 10:05 AM~18081931
> *EITHER WAY IMA BE HITTIN HARD..... AND I DONT GET MAD HOMIE JUST TELL IT LIKE IT IS :thumbs up:
> *


OK :uh: JUST TELL IT LIKE IT IS THEN :h5:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 19 2010, 11:05 AM~18082874
> *YEAH IT THERE WE JUST GOT TO CRUISE MORE OFTEN TO SHOW IT OFF AND STOP SHOWING OFF ON THE INTERNET
> *


true


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 19 2010, 04:03 PM~18084948
> *
> 
> 
> ...











THE WAFFLES ARE MINE :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST STOPPED AT ORLANDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 18 2010, 11:47 PM~18079537
> *I HEAR YOU ..YOUR RIGHT AND JUST SAYING YOU CAN'T PICK ON A CAR FROM A CLUB WITH OUT THE OTHER CLUB FINDING A FLAW IN YOUR CLUB.
> *


This is not about the clubs but if you guy's want to compare LETS DO IT


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

RFFR


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

NICE JOB ORLANDO


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 19 2010, 06:45 PM~18086333
> *This is not about the clubs but if you guy's want to compare LETS DO IT
> *






























LET'S DO THIS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 19 2010, 04:05 PM~18085431
> *JUST STOPPED AT ORLANDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats why im having orlando do my 68 rag next year :cheesy:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

1984 CUTLASS SUPREME 
CUSTOM PAINT JOB
13' WIRE WHEELS WITH WHITE WALL TIRES
REBUILT ENGINE WITH 39000 MILES

$42000 OBO

PM ME FOR MORE INFO


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle just wanted to post up a few pics of my six eight


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

As promised, here is the Persuasions flyer from a show I attended over 30 years ago. I took about 70 pictures of Old school lowriders and cars hopping.


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 19 2010, 08:48 PM~18087218
> *As promised, here is the Persuasions flyer from a show I attended over 30 years ago.  I took about 70 pictures of Old school lowriders and cars hopping.
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie old school right there to bad we cant have anything like that anymore too many haterz and gang bangers


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Jul 19 2010, 07:54 PM~18087323
> *damn homie old school right there to bad we cant have anything like that anymore too many haterz and gang bangers
> *


Yes Sir, it's unfortunate that the comraderie nolonger continues and some people only want to destroy what the veteranos sought to accomplish, UNITY.
I can only hope that the people who enjoy lowriding change and choose to work together rather than against each other.
PEACE


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Not too bad for a picture over 31 years old.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 19 2010, 07:48 PM~18087218
> *As promised, here is the Persuasions flyer from a show I attended over 30 years ago.  I took about 70 pictures of Old school lowriders and cars hopping.
> 
> 
> ...


damn we had a 714 area code back then is franks duran number still the same :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 19 2010, 08:34 PM~18087813
> *Yes Sir, it's unfortunate that the comraderie nolonger continues and some people only want to destroy what the veteranos sought to accomplish, UNITY.
> I can only hope that the people who enjoy lowriding change and choose to work together rather than against each other.
> PEACE
> ...


What's up TOP DOGG......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 19 2010, 07:48 PM~18087218
> *As promised, here is the Persuasions flyer from a show I attended over 30 years ago.  I took about 70 pictures of Old school lowriders and cars hopping.
> 
> 
> ...


this a diffrent car show this show was at the high scool the other was at the old bagduma park 

post more pic when u have time thanks.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

heres acouple the valles past

















persuations cc

























latino classic

























new illusions









buzzys royal village









city cruisers


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jul 19 2010, 10:42 PM~18089394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: wat up augie??
have you found your way back to the valle yet?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 19 2010, 09:08 PM~18088278
> *damn we had a 714 area code back then is franks duran number still the same  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

none mirror image


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up tortuga. :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 20 2010, 01:32 PM~18093731
> *What's up tortuga. :biggrin:
> *



whats up Indio.. You guys ready for this weekend?


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@May 31 2010, 05:13 PM~17656554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP MARK HOW MUCH LONGER FOR IT TO BE ON THE STREETS ESE! :thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jul 19 2010, 11:58 PM~18089833
> *heres acouple the valles past
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD CLAUDIO...KEEP 'EM COMMIN!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

the front trim is done my a arms are going to come out way better :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

the other side


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 20 2010, 06:05 PM~18096287
> *the front trim is done my a arms are going to come out way better :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 20 2010, 06:05 PM~18096287
> *the front trim is done my a arms are going to come out way better :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :biggrin: GOODDTIMES TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 20 2010, 06:05 PM~18096287
> *the front trim is done my a arms are going to come out way better :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jul 19 2010, 11:58 PM~18089833
> *heres acouple the valles past
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 19 2010, 05:05 PM~18085431
> *JUST STOPPED AT ORLANDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I love my job.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/1mandos%20car.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

WHAT UP RICK LOC DESERT BOYS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

*TILL THE FUCKEN WIRES FALL OUT HOMIE*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

IS OMAR OUT OF THE HOSPITAL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

new varaity minis on top 
special desire minis 
coachella valley mini truck clubs


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

dash places n magnets we gave out


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP THE DESERT EMPIRE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Jul 20 2010, 11:33 PM~18099605
> *IS OMAR OUT OF THE HOSPITAL
> *


IM OUT BRO WHATS CRAKIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WORKING ON SOME STUFF FOR ORLANDO!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*83-752 AVE 45 STE.3 INDIO*


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jul 21 2010, 09:43 AM~18102231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
hey ben would u like a vender spot at are show?*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*yes call me*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jul 21 2010, 10:43 AM~18102231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jul 21 2010, 06:02 PM~18106087
> *yes call me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jul 21 2010, 10:43 AM~18102231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
Ben did you order my colored wires .....*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 21 2010, 04:27 PM~18104916
> *
> *


.
Hey brujo your car is ready pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 21 2010, 10:47 PM~18108846
> *Ben did you order my colored wires .....
> *


 :cheesy: WATCHA ORLANDO GONNA BE SPORTIN THE RAINBOW :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 21 2010, 10:50 PM~18108868
> *.
> Hey brujo your car is ready pick it up tomorrow.
> *


 :run: :sprint:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jul 21 2010, 10:43 AM~18102231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

T T T 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jul 21 2010, 08:02 PM~18106087
> *yes call me
> *


45 BUCK WE ONLY WANT TO BOOK ONE VENDOR FOR HYDRO AND PARTS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 21 2010, 09:47 PM~18108846
> *Ben did you order my colored wires .....
> *


yes i did all green :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Is this buy/sell/trade forum or post your rides


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sup Omar....how you been feeling Homie???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 22 2010, 12:55 PM~18112982
> *Sup Omar....how you been feeling Homie???
> *


All good bro back on track.! Homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

is anybody going to the car wash for Norma Lopez :angel:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 22 2010, 11:48 AM~18112314
> *Is this buy/sell/trade forum or post your rides
> *


Were trying to make money for the Valle bro dont trip !!!!!!!!!You got something for sale ? Post it let it stay in the Valle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jul 22 2010, 10:36 AM~18111693
> *yes i did all green  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 22 2010, 10:48 AM~18112314
> *Is this buy/sell/trade forum or post your rides
> *


Damn boy you're never happy when we post pics of our rides or work were doing to them u say were showing off.


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

what's good yall.aint been on here in a long while...just want to let everyone know that i have a booty kit for sale. got that 5th wheel for lowriders. 300$obo...hit me up on the cell if your interested in it. I had Inc Motor Sports do a little work on it... so you know Rick put it down.
right now its in 4 peices because of Rick doing metal work on it, but its all there. its burgandy in color right now,but thats a paint job away from being the color of your car. it has the 100 spoke rim in it. but doesn't have the knock off.(no biggie tho,those are a dime a dozen) 760-641-3535


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jul 22 2010, 09:39 PM~18118898
> *what's good yall.aint been on here in a long while...just want to let everyone know that i have a booty kit for sale. got that 5th wheel for lowriders. 300$obo...hit me up on the cell if your interested in it. I had Inc Motor Sports do a little work on it... so you know Rick put it down.
> right now its in 4 peices because of Rick doing metal work on it, but its all there. its burgandy in color right now,but thats a paint job away from being the color of your car. it has the 100 spoke rim in it. but doesn't have the knock off.(no biggie tho,those are a dime a dozen) 760-641-3535
> *


Is it a 13 if it is I'll call u tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

also want to let everyone know that my father-inlaw has a body shop in cat city and could use the work if you need stuff done to ur ride,he does everything body work and everyhting paint. im not hatin on the other body shops in this area,just trying to throw some work his way. he could use it. his shop is next to the imax theater. his website is 
www.cmautobody.yolasite.com
check out his work. mention my name and let him know i sent you. ADAM. thanks yall.


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 22 2010, 10:42 PM~18118946
> *Is it a 13 if it is I'll call u tomarrow :biggrin:
> *


you know what,i havnt even checked that..lol let me go to the garage and look.


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

naw,its a chrome 14"....sorry.if you know anyone,let me know. also have 2x12" kicker comp subs in a black square carpeted box in excellent condition for sale.200$ for the subs 300$ for the 5th wheel.


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

and.....to keep the sales pitch going....lol....i have a super clean 99' cadillac deville for sale. just go to the palm springs craigslist and search 99 cadillac deville. it should show up.all the pics are there and the discription.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

If it was 13 I would of got it off u but I know of anybody I'll send them your way. :biggrin:


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 22 2010, 10:56 PM~18119095
> *If it was 13 I would of got it off u but I know of anybody I'll send them your way. :biggrin:
> *


sounds good homie. i appreciate it.


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 22 2010, 10:25 PM~18118740
> *Damn boy you're never happy when we post pics of our rides  or work were doing to them u say were showing off.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jul 22 2010, 10:39 PM~18118898
> *what's good yall.aint been on here in a long while...just want to let everyone know that i have a booty kit for sale. got that 5th wheel for lowriders. 300$obo...hit me up on the cell if your interested in it. I had Inc Motor Sports do a little work on it... so you know Rick put it down.
> right now its in 4 peices because of Rick doing metal work on it, but its all there. its burgandy in color right now,but thats a paint job away from being the color of your car. it has the 100 spoke rim in it. but doesn't have the knock off.(no biggie tho,those are a dime a dozen) 760-641-3535
> *


is it the one i sold to you if it is clean homie


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

yea,same one. just did work to it. got it looking good now.


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

Super clean 1999 Cadillac Deville with 104k miles. Car has been well maintained. Air conditioner blows ice cold in the front and in the back.Interior is 9.5/10. Exterior is 9/10.Brand new tires,radiator,thermostat,battery.tons of ammenities. Smogged and Tagged. 
Title in hand in my name. willing to trade for a clean 4-door truck,suburban,tahoe or a clean mini van of equal value. no BS please. car runs great.2nd owner. it has the v8 32 valve Northstar engine. 4,500$ obo ..I HAVE THE VEHICLE HISTORY PRINT OUT!!!
CAR CHECKS OUT GREAT...!!!...760-641-3535


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 22 2010, 10:25 PM~18118740
> *Damn boy you're never happy when we post pics of our rides  or work were doing to them u say were showing off.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I think I give alot props out there I dont buy/sell/trade on here cuz I would think that people want to see whats going on in the coachella valley. not what we are selling or cant sell. we all go through hard times and but alot of us have each others numbers and can do some leg work to let people know whats up. ive had a shop out here since 1993 I have work on alot of peoples car and you guys still act like i dont know how to give people props I think you need to read some back post even on your car and Ive even told to your face that your was clean. mad props to what you guys are doing at perfect kolors but you act like the same shit anit happening on this side of the valle thats why so much beef is there between the two club and I know that its all competition. but you guys still post that you own the world. that might work in the middle of texas for you guys but it doesnt fly out in the hart of lowriding THE WESTCOAST there are clubs in you back yard that are bad ass fuck and they dont post shit up like you guys do.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 08:40 AM~18121784
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  I think I give alot props out there I dont buy/sell/trade on here cuz I would think that people want to see whats going on in the coachella valley. not what we are selling or cant sell. we all go through hard times and but alot of us have each others numbers and can do some leg work to let people know whats up. ive had a shop out here since 1993 I have work on alot of peoples car and you guys still act like i dont know how to give people props I think you need to read some back post even on your car and Ive even told to your face that your was clean. mad props to what you guys are doing at perfect kolors but you act like the same shit anit happening on this side of the valle thats why so much beef is there between the two club and I know that its all competition. but you guys still post that you own the world. that might work in the middle of texas for you guys but it doesnt fly out in the hart of lowriding THE WESTCOAST there are clubs in you back yard that are bad ass fuck and they dont post shit up like you guys do.
> *


Not every body has each others number around here if homeboys bumper kit was a 13 I would of got it so it's good that they post shit on here. So switch happy and everybody else that has somethig to sale post it up.And thanks for the props on the regal. And about owning the world that's the way I feel .about the beef part homeboy ain't no beef with nobody here I'm pertty sure good things are happening on that side to so big ups to you guys. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jul 23 2010, 12:38 AM~18119814
> *yea,same one. just did work to it. got it looking good now.
> *



NICE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS UP HOT OUT THERE


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 22 2010, 11:48 AM~18112314
> *Is this buy/sell/trade forum or post your rides
> *


 :uh:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 23 2010, 01:14 PM~18123615
> *Not every body has each others number around here if homeboys bumper kit was a 13 I would of got it so it's good that they post shit on here. So switch happy and everybody else that has somethig to sale post it up.And thanks for the props on the regal. And about owning the world that's the way I feel .about the beef part homeboy ain't no beef with nobody here I'm pertty sure good things are happening on that side to so big ups to you guys. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 23 2010, 04:51 PM~18125432
> *
> *


this is coachella valley forum not rollerz only indio chapter forum so maybe you should get peoples opinon on this before you command people that they can put for sale stuff up, I might not be the only one that feels the same way. just think about how flooded our forum would be if swich happy, my shop, lifted hydros,tommys hydos , A&A access. ,Trini's hydos,Bobby hydros would be selling their parts on here it would be bullshit and conversations wouldnt make sences. thats why there are other forums for this website. man dont twist this like im the hater im just trying to see what people are building and see what the coachella valley has coming out with. not what people are getting rid of every week


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jul 23 2010, 06:55 PM~18126567
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 09:40 AM~18121784
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  I think I give alot props out there I dont buy/sell/trade on here cuz I would think that people want to see whats going on in the coachella valley. not what we are selling or cant sell. we all go through hard times and but alot of us have each others numbers and can do some leg work to let people know whats up. ive had a shop out here since 1993 I have work on alot of peoples car and you guys still act like i dont know how to give people props I think you need to read some back post even on your car and Ive even told to your face that your was clean. mad props to what you guys are doing at perfect kolors but you act like the same shit anit happening on this side of the valle thats why so much beef is there between the two club and I know that its all competition. but you guys still post that you own the world. that might work in the middle of texas for you guys but it doesnt fly out in the hart of lowriding THE WESTCOAST there are clubs in you back yard that are bad ass fuck and they dont post shit up like you guys do.
> *


:roflmao: spoken like a true hater first of all Rick nobody is "beefing" u guys talk ur shit and expect us not to say something ur sadly mistaken as far people posting shit up for sale they r just showing what they got to bring to the table a lot of people don't know where they can get parts they might need and posting up in our topic helps a lot of people out and no body bitches and complains about u guys posting up ur guys shit so idk what to tell u but everyone is representing their club if u got a problem about us representing ours come see us u know where we r at all ur doing is makeing urself look even more like a hater I recall giving panchito his props even though it isn't the best I have seen he still did it himself I respect that but do what u do and we will keep doin what we do :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 23 2010, 07:46 PM~18126942
> *:roflmao: spoken like a true hater first of all Rick nobody is "beefing" u guys talk ur shit and expect us not to say something ur sadly mistaken as far people posting shit up for sale they r just showing what they got to bring to the table a lot of people don't know where they can get parts they might need and posting up in our topic helps a lot of people out and no body bitches and complains about u guys posting up ur guys shit so idk what to tell u but everyone is representing their club if u got a problem about us representing ours come see us u know where we r at all ur doing is makeing urself look even more like a hater I recall giving panchito his props even though it isn't the best I have seen he still did it himself I respect that but do what u do and we will keep doin what we do :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 23 2010, 08:46 PM~18126942
> *:roflmao: spoken like a true hater first of all Rick nobody is "beefing" u guys talk ur shit and expect us not to say something ur sadly mistaken as far people posting shit up for sale they r just showing what they got to bring to the table a lot of people don't know where they can get parts they might need and posting up in our topic helps a lot of people out and no body bitches and complains about u guys posting up ur guys shit so idk what to tell u but everyone is representing their club if u got a problem about us representing ours come see us u know where we r at all ur doing is makeing urself look even more like a hater I recall giving panchito his props even though it isn't the best I have seen he still did it himself I respect that but do what u do and we will keep doin what we do :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 23 2010, 09:06 PM~18127086
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jul 23 2010, 09:25 PM~18127206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: just like a bitch to start throwing shoes :roflmao:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 23 2010, 09:35 PM~18127272
> *:roflmao: just like a bitch to start throwing shoes :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: I KNEW YOU'D LIKE THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

IT WOULD BE MORE LIKE THIS  








[/quote]


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> IT WOULD BE MORE LIKE THIS


[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: u would be on the ground snoring if she hit u like that


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 23 2010, 08:46 PM~18126942
> *:roflmao: spoken like a true hater first of all Rick nobody is "beefing" u guys talk ur shit and expect us not to say something ur sadly mistaken as far people posting shit up for sale they r just showing what they got to bring to the table a lot of people don't know where they can get parts they might need and posting up in our topic helps a lot of people out and no body bitches and complains about u guys posting up ur guys shit so idk what to tell u but everyone is representing their club if u got a problem about us representing ours come see us u know where we r at all ur doing is makeing urself look even more like a hater I recall giving panchito his props even though it isn't the best I have seen he still did it himself I respect that but do what u do and we will keep doin what we do :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU NOT SEEING THE LAST COUPLE OF PAGES ...IT NOT BEEF IN YOUR EYES CUZ ITS YOUR CLUB SAYING THE THINGS THAT TAKE IT TO FAR... BUT THERE AGAIN HERE YOU ARE CHEERLEADING A POST THAT IS NOT THAT SERIOUS BUT KEEP IT GOING BECUASE THATS ALL YOU KNOW HOW TO DO... 









HERE YOU GO SIMON


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:wow: :0


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

dammmm, all this cuz i posted up some stuff for sale...my, bad people. i got lowrider shiiiit for sale, i figured i would come to the best lowrider forum to post it up...and whats with all the beef'n going on up in here? Lets just get back to the basics and work on our cars and lowride. nobody should hate on nobody for doing there thing. lowriding is fun to me. aint it fun to yall? cuz it don't sound like it up in here sometimes. i might get some peeps coming at me on this post, but damm,lets all try to help each other out in this lowrider game. cuz remember,different car clubs or not, we all rep the valley, right? so why beef with people in your own hood. just my 2 cents if it even matters.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Now let me go back to showing off GAME OVERs seats got redone. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:11 PM~18127512
> *ARE YOU NOT SEEING THE LAST COUPLE OF PAGES ...IT NOT BEEF IN YOUR EYES CUZ ITS YOUR CLUB SAYING THE THINGS THAT TAKE IT TO FAR... BUT THERE AGAIN HERE YOU ARE CHEERLEADING A POST THAT IS NOT THAT SERIOUS BUT KEEP IT GOING BECUASE THATS ALL YOU KNOW HOW TO DO...
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: u want to talk about saying shit that goes to far wasn't it ur bitch that was calling gameover rediculous u come out with a car after how many years and expect everybody to say u guys r doing big things how old r u anyway like 60? Man the fuck up already ill give u credit the black monte is nice already been there with one u foos want to run ur mouth but at the san bernardino show panchito was the first one to run up to me and indio asking where we got the reinforcemwnts for our differentials then get on here and talk shit about it what u guys should do is stop hateing on Rollerz Only for representing our valle to the fullest because u sure the fuck aint doing it and how long u been lowrideing supposedly? 15 years? Stop hateing rick its bad for ur health


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jul 23 2010, 09:22 PM~18127586
> *dammmm, all this cuz i posted up some stuff for sale...my, bad people. i got lowrider shiiiit for sale, i figured i would come to the best lowrider forum to post it up...and whats with all the beef'n going on up in here? Lets just get back to the basics and work on our cars and lowride. nobody should hate on nobody for doing there thing. lowriding is fun to me. aint it fun to yall? cuz it don't sound like it up in here sometimes. i might get some peeps coming at me on this post, but damm,lets all try to help each other out in this lowrider game. cuz remember,different car clubs or not, we all rep the valley, right? so why beef with people in your own hood. just my 2 cents if it even matters.
> *


Now that's REAL TALK. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

got the pics for that 5th wheel im selling..760-641-3535

















































also got the subs too. 2x12" kicker comps


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 23 2010, 09:23 PM~18127592
> *:roflmao: u want to talk about saying shit that goes to far wasn't it ur bitch that was calling gameover rediculous u come out with a car after how many years and expect everybody to say u guys r doing big things how old r u anyway like 60? Man the fuck up already ill give u credit the black monte is nice already been there with one u foos want to run ur mouth but at the san bernardino show panchito was the first one to run up to me and indio asking where we got the reinforcemwnts for our differentials then get on here and talk shit about it what u guys should do is stop hateing on Rollerz Only for representing our valle to the fullest because u sure the fuck aint doing it and how long u been lowrideing supposedly? 15 years? Stop hateing rick its bad for ur health
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jul 23 2010, 10:22 PM~18127586
> *dammmm, all this cuz i posted up some stuff for sale...my, bad people. i got lowrider shiiiit for sale, i figured i would come to the best lowrider forum to post it up...and whats with all the beef'n going on up in here? Lets just get back to the basics and work on our cars and lowride. nobody should hate on nobody for doing there thing. lowriding is fun to me. aint it fun to yall? cuz it don't sound like it up in here sometimes. i might get some peeps coming at me on this post, but damm,lets all try to help each other out in this lowrider game. cuz remember,different car clubs or not, we all rep the valley, right? so why beef with people in your own hood. just my 2 cents if it even matters.
> *


IT WASNT DIRECTED AT YOU ITS COOL WHEN A PERSON IS TRYING TO GET RID OF SOMETHING BUT WHEN YOU ARE MAKING A BUSINESS OUT OF IT WELL IT JUST GETS OLD AND HOW COULD ANY REGULAR PERSON COMPETE WITH A SHOP RIGHT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jul 23 2010, 10:22 PM~18127586
> *dammmm, all this cuz i posted up some stuff for sale...my, bad people. i got lowrider shiiiit for sale, i figured i would come to the best lowrider forum to post it up...and whats with all the beef'n going on up in here? Lets just get back to the basics and work on our cars and lowride. nobody should hate on nobody for doing there thing. lowriding is fun to me. aint it fun to yall? cuz it don't sound like it up in here sometimes. i might get some peeps coming at me on this post, but damm,lets all try to help each other out in this lowrider game. cuz remember,different car clubs or not, we all rep the valley, right? so why beef with people in your own hood. just my 2 cents if it even matters.
> *


Nah big homie it aint even like that rick is the only one beefing but he's only makeing himself look ignorant I got love for Royal Fantasies since I was a youngster I heard good things about them I've talked to turtle he is one of the coolest dudes I've met but all rick and panchito want to do is talk shit and get butt hurt when we talk shit back do ur thing homie its all love :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Ready 4 the weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 23 2010, 10:29 PM~18127631
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


YEP HE FUCK UP BY NOT KNOWING HOW TO EXPRESS HIMSELF CORRECTLY BUT HE MEANT REDICULUS IN THAT THE CAR IS CRAZY,RADICAL BUT YOU GUYS JUMPED THE GUN ON THAT AND HE GREW UP WATCHING ORLANDOS WORK AND HE LIKES THAT CAR LOT BUT IT JUST CAME OUT WRONG. IM TWO YEARS OLDER THAN YOUR STUIPD ASS AND HAVE 20 TIMES THE SHIT YOU HAVE SO THAT MONTE ANIT MY FIRST PROJECT DUMB ASS.AND YOU WANT TO TALK ABOUT HEALTY JOCKING ANIT HEALTY AND HANGING FROM YOUR HOMEBOY INDIO'S NUT CANT BE GOOD FOR HIM ETHIER BUT I THINK HE LOVE IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 23 2010, 10:32 PM~18127657
> *Nah big homie it aint even like that rick is the only one beefing but he's only makeing himself look ignorant I got love for Royal Fantasies since I was a youngster I heard good things about them I've talked to turtle he is one of the coolest dudes I've met but all rick and panchito want to do is talk shit and get butt hurt when we talk shit back do ur thing homie its all love :thumbsup:
> *


 cool, i meen im just sayin, i aint understanding why people beef about stuff anyways. im just the kind of person that if me and another person got issues with each other, then we need to get at each other... ya feel me? why bring it to a forum. but then again i aint knowing both sides of the story. but whatever was said,im sure yall can work this out like the real people that you are. lets get back to helping everyone out who needs the help, and put all the talking in the past. skwash it and be done. yall both got better stuff to do with your time,right?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 23 2010, 10:22 PM~18127589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm ready for Sunday.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:41 PM~18127712
> *YEP HE FUCK UP BY NOT KNOWING HOW TO EXPRESS HIMSELF CORRECTLY BUT HE MEANT REDICULUS IN THAT THE CAR IS CRAZY,RADICAL BUT YOU GUYS JUMPED THE GUN ON THAT AND HE GREW UP WATCHING ORLANDOS WORK AND HE LIKES THAT CAR LOT BUT IT JUST CAME OUT WRONG. IM TWO YEARS OLDER THAN YOUR STUIPD ASS AND HAVE 20 TIMES THE SHIT YOU HAVE SO THAT MONTE ANIT MY FIRST PROJECT DUMB ASS.AND YOU WANT TO TALK ABOUT HEALTY JOCKING ANIT HEALTY AND HANGING FROM YOUR HOMEBOY INDIO'S NUT CANT BE GOOD FOR HIM ETHIER BUT I THINK HE LOVE IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: u want to talk about expressing urself correctly bitch read this post u just now did u stupid fuck and know about what the fuck ur talking about before u say it bitch I'm 25 I doubt ur lame ass is 27 and if u got so much why aren't u doing shit with it the only one hanging on nutz is ur son panchito use ur 20 times more then me and stick it up ur ass I'm sure it will fit its not what u got its what u do with what u got and sadly u aint doing shit!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jul 23 2010, 10:45 PM~18127739
> *cool, i meen im just sayin, i aint understanding why people beef about stuff anyways. im just the kind of person that if me and another person got issues with each other, then we need to get at each other... ya feel me? why bring it to a forum. but then again i aint knowing both sides of the story. but whatever was said,im sure yall can work this out like the real people that you are. lets get back to helping everyone out who needs the help, and put all the talking in the past. skwash it and be done. yall both got better stuff to do with your time,right?
> *


I GOT A LOT OF STUFF TO DO....BUT I ALWAY CAN MAKE TIME FOR SIMON


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jul 23 2010, 10:45 PM~18127739
> *cool, i meen im just sayin, i aint understanding why people beef about stuff anyways. im just the kind of person that if me and another person got issues with each other, then we need to get at each other... ya feel me? why bring it to a forum. but then again i aint knowing both sides of the story. but whatever was said,im sure yall can work this out like the real people that you are. lets get back to helping everyone out who needs the help, and put all the talking in the past. skwash it and be done. yall both got better stuff to do with your time,right?
> *


I hear u homie there has been a few times I see these foos at a show or picnic and they don't seem to have anything to say to my face they want to get mad and take it to that next level I'm koo with that to these foos mistake kindness for weakness and that's their biggest mistake :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 23 2010, 10:49 PM~18127763
> *:roflmao: u want to talk about expressing urself correctly bitch read this post u just now did u stupid fuck and know about what the fuck ur talking about before u say it bitch I'm 25 I doubt ur lame ass is 27 and if u got so much why aren't u doing shit with it the only one hanging on nutz is ur son panchito use ur 20 times more then me and stick it up ur ass I'm sure it will fit its not what u got its what u do with what u got and sadly u aint doing shit!
> *


I ANIT BEEN DOING SHIT ON THE STREETS CUS IVE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU TO BUST OUT SO WE CAN NOSE THEM UP .... MY BAD I THOUGHT YOU WERE OLDER THAN THAT YOU ALWAYS SAY YOU BEEN I THE GAME ALONG TIME BUT YOU KNOW WHAT LOWRIDER BIKES DONT COUNT AND BEING IN THE CAR GAME REMEMBER THAT BEFORE YOU CALCULATE


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:49 PM~18127765
> *I GOT A LOT OF STUFF TO DO....BUT I ALWAY CAN MAKE TIME FOR SIMON
> *


Haterz motivate me


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 23 2010, 09:49 PM~18127763
> *:roflmao: u want to talk about expressing urself correctly bitch read this post u just now did u stupid fuck and know about what the fuck ur talking about before u say it bitch I'm 25 I doubt ur lame ass is 27 and if u got so much why aren't u doing shit with it the only one hanging on nutz is ur son panchito use ur 20 times more then me and stick it up ur ass I'm sure it will fit its not what u got its what u do with what u got and sadly u aint doing shit!
> *


I don't Jo about u guys but that was kinda funny.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 23 2010, 10:54 PM~18127798
> *I hear u homie there has been a few times I see these foos at a show or picnic and they don't seem to have anything to say to my face they want to get mad and take it to that next level I'm koo with that to these foos mistake kindness for weakness and that's their biggest mistake :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT CLUB BUFFNESS HOMEBOY IM NOT GOING TO FUCK A EVENT OR BBQ FOR YOU DOG BUT I KNOW WHERE YOU ARE COMING FROM SO IT FIRME WITH ME


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 09:41 PM~18127712
> *YEP HE FUCK UP BY NOT KNOWING HOW TO EXPRESS HIMSELF CORRECTLY BUT HE MEANT REDICULUS IN THAT THE CAR IS CRAZY,RADICAL BUT YOU GUYS JUMPED THE GUN ON THAT AND HE GREW UP WATCHING ORLANDOS WORK AND HE LIKES THAT CAR LOT BUT IT JUST CAME OUT WRONG. IM TWO YEARS OLDER THAN YOUR STUIPD ASS AND HAVE 20 TIMES THE SHIT YOU HAVE SO THAT MONTE ANIT MY FIRST PROJECT DUMB ASS.AND YOU WANT TO TALK ABOUT HEALTY JOCKING ANIT HEALTY AND HANGING FROM YOUR HOMEBOY INDIO'S NUT CANT BE GOOD FOR HIM ETHIER BUT I THINK HE LOVE IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


orlando and indio did put the coachella valley on the map, the car clubs out here are getting bigger and better, i hear clubs from the i.e to talking about valle and thats a good thing :biggrin: all this beefing and talking shit gets old. im going to throw a cruz night called "stop bull shitting" :rofl:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 23 2010, 10:56 PM~18127805
> *Haterz motivate me
> *


SAYS THE MIDGET BOY


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:54 PM~18127799
> *I ANIT BEEN DOING SHIT ON THE STREETS CUS IVE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU TO BUST OUT SO WE CAN NOSE THEM UP .... MY BAD I THOUGHT YOU WERE OLDER THAN THAT YOU ALWAYS SAY YOU BEEN I THE GAME ALONG TIME BUT YOU KNOW WHAT LOWRIDER BIKES DONT COUNT AND BEING IN THE CAR GAME REMEMBER THAT BEFORE YOU CALCULATE
> *


:roflmao: well take sometime and look back at my past posts when did I ever say I've been in "the game" for years never I said I have done my part in bringing the lowrideing in the valle back to the streets when u were scared to get pulled over by the cops I was out there breaking my shit and putting on a show a lot of people remember what we were doing just a few years back I recall seeing u there holding panchitos hand when me and all the other vatos that had hoppers were going at it but if u want to wait for me I appreciate it and ur car will remind u that SIMON SAID


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 23 2010, 10:59 PM~18127816
> *orlando and indio did put the coachella valley on the map, the car clubs out here are getting bigger and better, i hear clubs from the i.e to talking about valle and thats a good thing :biggrin: all this beefing and talking shit gets old. im going to throw a cruz night called "stop bull shitting" :rofl:
> *


DAMN YOUNGSTER YOU JUST DISREPECTED THE WHOLE VALLE WITH THAT STUPID ASS COMMENT... MAN DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY YEARS PEPOLE HAVE BEEN WORK ON THIS VALLE TO BE ON OF THE BEST VALLES IN SO CAL DAMN WHAT ABOUT CITY CRUISERS , LATINO CLASSICS , BAJITOS DEL VALLE . NEW ILLUSIONS . ROYAL FANTASIES , THESE CLUBS WORKED HARD ON THAT FOR YEARS ORLANDO WON A TITLE AND THATS AWESOME BUT IT DIDNT HAPPEN OVER NIGHT AND MANY PEOPLE HAVE GONE TO XTREMES TO LOWRIDER OUT HERE .FOR YOU TO SAY THAT DUMB ASS SHIT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 23 2010, 09:59 PM~18127816
> *orlando and indio did put the coachella valley on the map, the car clubs out here are getting bigger and better, i hear clubs from the i.e to talking about valle and thats a good thing :biggrin: all this beefing and talking shit gets old. im going to throw a cruz night called "stop bull shitting" :rofl:
> *


Thanks roach but watch out or Rick is going to start crying saying ur cheerleading. Big ups to Goodtimes to man them boyz got some bad ass hoppers & show cars but I like the hoppers more. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 23 2010, 11:03 PM~18127849
> *:roflmao: well take sometime and look back at my past posts when did I ever say I've been in "the game" for years never I said I have done my part in bringing the lowrideing in the valle back to the streets when u were scared to get pulled over by the cops I was out there breaking my shit and putting on a show a lot of people remember what we were doing just a few years back I recall seeing u there holding panchitos hand when me and all the other vatos that had hoppers were going at it but if u want to wait for me I appreciate it and ur car will remind u that SIMON SAID
> *


YOU SAID BUILD IT AND DAMN ITS BEEN WAITING FOR YOU A LONG TIME


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:58 PM~18127810
> *YOU GOT CLUB BUFFNESS HOMEBOY IM NOT GOING TO FUCK A EVENT OR BBQ FOR YOU DOG BUT I KNOW WHERE YOU ARE COMING FROM SO IT FIRME WITH ME
> *


:roflmao: I don't recall anyone being there with me I wanted to see what the fuck u had to say I don't get butt hurt like u don't worry I'm not gonna hit u I don't hit women but I will slap a bitch


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Jul 23 2010, 10:45 PM~18127739
> *cool, i meen im just sayin, i aint understanding why people beef about stuff anyways. im just the kind of person that if me and another person got issues with each other, then we need to get at each other... ya feel me? why bring it to a forum. but then again i aint knowing both sides of the story. but whatever was said,im sure yall can work this out like the real people that you are. lets get back to helping everyone out who needs the help, and put all the talking in the past. skwash it and be done. yall both got better stuff to do with your time,right?
> *


X2......CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

EVEN TOMMY IS ON HERE AND HE HAS BEEN PUTTING DOWN AND PUTTING US ON THE MAP FOR OVER 20 YEARS .SO SHORESMOKESALOT WATCH WHAT YOU SAY ON PEOPLE PUT US ON THE MAP


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:08 PM~18127881
> *YOU SAID BUILD IT AND DAMN ITS BEEN WAITING FOR YOU A LONG TIME
> *


Lol I said build it not by a lifted car and paint it u have been doing this how long and still don't know the definition of BUILD anyway keep waiting after seeing that pic on the 4th of july just tells me no need to rush


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:06 PM~18127868
> *DAMN YOUNGSTER YOU JUST DISREPECTED THE WHOLE VALLE WITH THAT STUPID ASS COMMENT... MAN DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY YEARS PEPOLE HAVE BEEN WORK ON THIS VALLE TO BE ON OF THE BEST VALLES IN SO CAL DAMN WHAT ABOUT CITY CRUISERS , LATINO CLASSICS , BAJITOS DEL VALLE . NEW ILLUSIONS . ROYAL FANTASIES , THESE CLUBS WORKED HARD ON THAT FOR YEARS ORLANDO WON A TITLE AND THATS AWESOME BUT IT DIDNT HAPPEN OVER NIGHT AND MANY PEOPLE HAVE GONE TO XTREMES TO LOWRIDER OUT HERE .FOR YOU TO SAY THAT DUMB ASS SHIT
> *


im didnt disrepect any club your the one that said that  and that was back in the 70s now the valle dead, no shows...no cruz nights


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 23 2010, 11:12 PM~18127896
> *:roflmao: I don't recall anyone being there with me I wanted to see what the fuck u had to say I don't get butt hurt like u don't worry I'm not gonna hit u I don't hit women but I will slap a bitch
> *


BITCH I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU TO TALK TO YOU... I JUST KNOW YOU LOOK LIKE PATRICK FROM SPONGEBOB SQUARE PANTS SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 23 2010, 10:13 PM~18127902
> *X2......CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: x81


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 23 2010, 11:18 PM~18127931
> *im didnt disrepect any club your the one that said that   and that was back in the 70s now the valle dead, no shows...no cruz nights
> *


JUST QUIT WHILE YOUR AHEAD LITTLE ONE.. YOUR DIGGING A BIGGER HOLE


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 23 2010, 11:13 PM~18127902
> *X2......CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We just gotta let rick vent he hasn't had his midol today


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. TTMFT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:19 PM~18127939
> *BITCH I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU TO TALK TO YOU... I JUST KNOW YOU LOOK LIKE PATRICK FROM SPONGEBOB SQUARE PANTS SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


My point exactly pussy u don't know shit so keep ur fat waffle eating mouth bitch


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:21 PM~18127946
> *JUST QUIT WHILE YOUR AHEAD LITTLE ONE.. YOUR DIGGING A BIGGER HOLE
> *


yeah little but building better cars :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 23 2010, 11:21 PM~18127949
> *We just gotta let rick vent he hasn't had his midol today
> *


SERIOUS I HAVEN'T TALK TO YOU IN ALONG TIME I MISS YOUR HATERNESS


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 23 2010, 11:24 PM~18127962
> *yeah little but building better cars :biggrin:
> *


THAN WHO???


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 23 2010, 10:18 PM~18127931
> *im didnt disrepect any club your the one that said that   and that was back in the 70s now the valle dead, no shows...no cruz nights
> *


Homeboy u ain't disrespecting nobody he's jus mad cause he's been lowrideing for 15 years and u didn't give him props.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 23 2010, 11:28 PM~18127982
> *Homeboy u ain't disrespecting nobody he's jus mad cause he's been lowrideing for 15 years and u didn't give him props.
> *


DOG I DONT NEED YOUR PROPS I GOT SELF ESTEEM AND NOW THAT IVE SEEN SOME BADASS CARS COME OUT OF THE VALLE AND BAD ASS CLUBS FUCK WHAT I GOT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

On another note I got some 14 inch cylinders 4 sale a tv some extra hydro parts I hope it's ok with u Rick that I post it up in here. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:25 PM~18127967
> *SERIOUS I HAVEN'T TALK TO YOU IN ALONG TIME I MISS YOUR HATERNESS
> *


 :roflmao: dis old man said haterness who taught u that ur mijo panchito? I know I'm on ur mind queer!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

This novela was good but I got to go mimi and get ready 4 the show. Goodnite valle. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Now we really look like some assholes post pic's stop all this bullshit!

Just grab your Familia and Pray! for the weekend is long and we all have a journey somewhere this weekend!


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:06 PM~18127868
> *DAMN YOUNGSTER YOU JUST DISREPECTED THE WHOLE VALLE WITH THAT STUPID ASS COMMENT... MAN DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY YEARS PEPOLE HAVE BEEN WORK ON THIS VALLE TO BE ON OF THE BEST VALLES IN SO CAL DAMN WHAT ABOUT CITY CRUISERS , LATINO CLASSICS , BAJITOS DEL VALLE . NEW ILLUSIONS . ROYAL FANTASIES , THESE CLUBS WORKED HARD ON THAT FOR YEARS ORLANDO WON A TITLE AND THATS AWESOME BUT IT DIDNT HAPPEN OVER NIGHT AND MANY PEOPLE HAVE GONE TO XTREMES TO LOWRIDER OUT HERE .FOR YOU TO SAY THAT DUMB ASS SHIT
> *


SWORD FIGHTERS NO DISRESPECT TAKEN :ninja:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

When i go on here i read what people are saying and sometimes its funny but sometimes people do go to far,Competition is good it keeps people motivated,I never say nothing in here if i have something to say to someone ill tell them to there face and settle it right there,not fight just talk like adults.If it cant be settled then go take of it somewhere,but thats me.


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:40 PM~18128052
> *Now we really look like some assholes post pic's stop all this bullshit!
> 
> Just grab your Familia and Pray! for the weekend is long and we all have a journey somewhere this weekend!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:27 PM~18127975
> *THAN WHO???
> *


:roflmao: than you DUMBASS!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jul 23 2010, 10:44 PM~18128075
> *When i go on here i read what people are saying and sometimes its funny but sometimes people do go to far,Competition is good it keeps people motivated,I never say nothing in here if i have something to say to someone ill tell them to there face and settle it right there,not fight just talk like adults.If it cant be settled then go take of it somewhere,but thats me.
> *


Damn I'm back this topic is like crack I'm addicted. Now that's what I'm talking about Tommy boy.Ok now I gotta go Mimi. :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jul 23 2010, 11:44 PM~18128075
> *When i go on here i read what people are saying and sometimes its funny but sometimes people do go to far,Competition is good it keeps people motivated,I never say nothing in here if i have something to say to someone ill tell them to there face and settle it right there,not fight just talk like adults.If it cant be settled then go take of it somewhere,but thats me.
> *


YEA I AGREE WITH THAT BUT ONCE SIMON COME OUT WE WILL SETTLE IT IF HE WINS OR LOSES HE SHOULD RESPECT THE PEOPLE MORE AND I JUST HATE THAT SOME PEOPLE ARE FORGETTING ALL THE YEARS THAT LEAD UP TO THE PRESENT TIME THATS ALL IM SAYING ON THAT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

alright time to go sleep TTT :wave:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

YEA I'M GOING TO SLEEP TOO...IM GOING TO WAKE UP EARLY TO SEE WHAT EXTRA PARTS I HAVE TO GIVE TO SIMON'S CAR SO WE CAN PLAY SOON :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jul 23 2010, 11:44 PM~18128075
> *When i go on here i read what people are saying and sometimes its funny but sometimes people do go to far,Competition is good it keeps people motivated,I never say nothing in here if i have something to say to someone ill tell them to there face and settle it right there,not fight just talk like adults.If it cant be settled then go take of it somewhere,but thats me.
> *




WELL SAID TOMMY.......AY HOMIE STOP BY THE PAD SOMEDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Maybe if all this shit can be token care of we can have a good cruise nite or something,so everyone can have some friendly competition ,or roll up to moreno valley and rep the valley together


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:51 PM~18128117
> *YEA I AGREE WITH THAT BUT ONCE SIMON COME OUT WE WILL SETTLE IT IF HE WINS OR LOSES HE SHOULD RESPECT THE PEOPLE MORE AND I JUST HATE THAT SOME PEOPLE ARE FORGETTING ALL THE YEARS THAT LEAD UP TO THE PRESENT TIME THATS ALL IM SAYING ON THAT
> *


I respect everyone I even had respect for u at onetime respect is earned not given homie I have repected everyone as they have me so u might want to dwell on that rick :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jul 24 2010, 12:02 AM~18128163
> *Maybe if all this shit can be token care of we can have a good cruise nite or something,so everyone can have some friendly competition ,or roll up to moreno valley and rep the valley together
> *


WE ARE DOWN TO DO A CRUISE NIGHT OUT HERE AND MORENO VALLE IS SOMETHING WE SHOULD DO FOR SURE


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

yea,jojo everytime i plan to roll by,something pops up you got the cold ones ready :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jul 24 2010, 12:05 AM~18128172
> *yea,jojo everytime i plan to roll by,something pops up you got the cold ones ready :biggrin:
> *


GIVE ME A CALL ANYTIME HOMIE...THE COLD ONES ARE ALWAYS HERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 24 2010, 12:01 AM~18128158
> *YEA I'M GOING TO SLEEP TOO...IM GOING TO WAKE UP EARLY TO SEE WHAT EXTRA PARTS I HAVE TO GIVE TO SIMON'S CAR SO WE CAN PLAY SOON :roflmao:
> *


Shit homie u aint hurting my feelings u got sum batteries send them my way and I might take it easy on u :roflmao:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

ok,im out later valle


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 24 2010, 12:04 AM~18128168
> *I respect everyone I even had respect for u at onetime respect is earned not given homie I have repected everyone as they have me so u might want to dwell on that rick :thumbsup:
> *


YOU HAVE SPUNK AND I LIKE THAT.. I WILL GIVE YOU ALL THE RESPECT YOU DESERVE WHEN YOU REALIZE THAT IM MY OWN MAN AND NO ONE HANGS FROM MY NUT AND I DO HAVE MAD LOVE FOR THIS VALLE... WHEN I WAS 18 I WAS JUST LIKE YOU AND IT TOKE A WHILE TO REALIZE WHO PEOPLE ARE AND WHAT THEY HAVE DONE FOR THIS VALLE YOU WILL SEE THAT ONE DAY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WOW 
its 2010 the valle has had lowriders since before some of u were born or lived here 
so many shops here why build your full show trailer queen or oil driping street car out this valle
iget on here to see wats happening local n out of town 
when i wat chesse i get on face book

every body builds on there budget i no some of u live with ur daddys or mommys 
n some of us have to many fucken bills so enjoy wat u got i drove my 62 to the beach thats lowriding so many thumbs i got from people seeing my car seeing on the freeway

ithink so body qoute on here PUTASOS 

ITS ALL GOOD IM GOING BACK ON FB THERS A PARTY IM GETTING INVITE TOMMARROW SOCCER MOMS N SINGLE MOMMYS

ican get the fields in indio lets play soft ball mix teams n blow some steam

puez qvo alrato


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 24 2010, 12:07 AM~18128180
> *Shit homie u aint hurting my feelings u got sum batteries send them my way and I might take it easy on u :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I MIGHT JUST HAVE SOME AT LEAST FOR THE REAR


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jul 24 2010, 12:11 AM~18128198
> *WOW
> its 2010 the valle has had lowriders since before some of u were born or lived here
> so many shops here  why build your full show trailer queen or oil driping  street car out this valle
> ...


WELL SAID... YOUR S10 HOPPING WHEN IT WAS RED AT THE KMART AND 7-11 PARKING LOT ARE MEMORYS THAT CANT BE FORGOTTEN BECUASE SOMEONE HAS MORE TROPHIES THAN THE OTHER GUY.... AND WE ARE ALWAYS DOEN TO PLAY SOME BALL LET US KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jul 24 2010, 12:11 AM~18128198
> *WOW
> its 2010 the valle has had lowriders since before some of u were born or lived here
> so many shops here  why build your full show trailer queen or oil driping  street car out this valle
> ...


ORALE.........ENVITA HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 24 2010, 12:11 AM~18128194
> *YOU HAVE SPUNK AND I LIKE THAT.. I WILL GIVE YOU ALL THE RESPECT YOU DESERVE WHEN YOU REALIZE THAT IM MY OWN MAN AND NO ONE HANGS FROM MY NUT AND I DO HAVE MAD LOVE FOR THIS VALLE... WHEN I WAS 18 I WAS JUST LIKE YOU AND IT TOKE A WHILE TO REALIZE WHO PEOPLE ARE AND WHAT THEY HAVE DONE FOR THIS VALLE YOU WILL SEE THAT ONE DAY
> *


I know what everyone has done in this valle and I know what u have done I was a youngster when I use to hear about royal touch its just my nature to defend my self so don't trip homie I give u 110% credit for what u guys r doing on that side of the valle :thumbsup: but ur still gonna get served oneday  :roflmao:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 23 2010, 11:20 PM~18127576
> *:wow:  :0
> *


Slow it down jason last meeting kidd was for real I will be at jojo pad today roll by or we can roll to your pad


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jul 24 2010, 12:11 AM~18128198
> *WOW
> its 2010 the valle has had lowriders since before some of u were born or lived here
> so many shops here  why build your full show trailer queen or oil driping  street car out this valle
> ...


Hell yea set it up homie we had a good time at the last one :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 24 2010, 12:21 AM~18128231
> *Slow it down jason last meeting kidd was for real I will be at jojo pad today roll by or we can roll to your pad
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Peace from the GOODTIMES car club on 9/12/10 big show at sobboba casino good pay out


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 24 2010, 12:45 AM~18128310
> *Peace from the GOODTIMES car club on 9/12/10 big show at sobboba casino good pay out
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 05:22 PM~18125652
> *this is coachella valley forum not rollerz only indio chapter forum so maybe you should get peoples opinon on this before you command people that they can put for sale stuff up, I might not be the only one that feels the same way. just think about how flooded our forum would be if swich happy, my shop, lifted hydros,tommys hydos , A&A access. ,Trini's hydos,Bobby hydros would be selling their parts on here it would be bullshit and conversations wouldnt make sences. thats why there are other forums for this website. man dont twist this like im the hater im just trying to see what people are building and see what the coachella valley has coming out with. not what people are getting rid of every week
> *


 :uh: WELL LET THE FORUM FLOOD FUCK IT U ACT LIKE YOU OWN THIS SHIT IF THE CONVERSATION AIN'T RIGHT FOR YOU THEN DONT PAY ATT TO IT HOW HARD CAN IT BE.JUST HEAR YOUR SELF FOR A BIT..........WHAT DOES THAT SOUND LIKE................? IDK JUST MY 2CENTS


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 24 2010, 01:27 AM~18128415
> *:uh: WELL LET THE FORUM FLOOD FUCK IT U ACT LIKE YOU OWN THIS SHIT IF THE CONVERSATION AIN'T RIGHT FOR YOU THEN DONT  PAY ATT TO IT HOW HARD CAN IT BE.JUST HEAR YOUR SELF FOR A BIT..........WHAT DOES THAT SOUND LIKE................? IDK JUST MY 2CENTS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

damn homies lets just unite homeboy this beefing of my car is better then yours or u sell this and i dont lets smash this shit and unite this is why we dont have cruise nights or lowrider events cuz all of the beefing i respect all clubs why cuz we have one thing in common and thats lowrideing so lets vent and move on royal fantasies do your thing homie roleerz do your thing city cruiser do you thing streetkings do your thing all the clubs in the valle do your thing lets unite and rep the valle


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 23 2010, 11:21 PM~18128231
> *Slow it down jason last meeting kidd was for real I will be at jojo pad today roll by or we can roll to your pad
> *


alright andy ill be in riverside today see u today or tomorrow.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Orlando's bros truck way back in the day's This is where he decided to own his own shop on day!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 23 2010, 11:45 PM~18128310
> *Peace from the GOODTIMES car club on 9/12/10 big show at sobboba casino good pay out
> *


Will be there homie for some $$$$$$$


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Good morning valle .where on I-10 headed to Anaheim to the car show see you guys when we get back tommorow.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 24 2010, 09:09 AM~18129796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think that was back in 1987 or 1988 Orlando And his bro being doing this for a while.


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

but can we still sell something in here or what just asking?












cruise nite. cruise nite. cruise nite hell yea whuen?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Jul 24 2010, 01:50 PM~18131082
> *but can we still sell something in here or what just asking?
> cruise nite. cruise nite. cruise nite hell yea whuen?
> *


Lets keep on doing our thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
$2500


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

<span style='color:red'>*COMPLETE 
BRAND NEW CCE MOTOR
3/4 PARKER CHECK VALVE AND
SLOW DOWN
MARIACHY # 13 GEAR
ITALIAN (24V) DUMP
BACKIN PLATE (REDS)RODS
3/4 FITTINGS FOR #8 HOSE
READY TO BE INSTALL
HIT ME UP OR PM
$ 200 FIRM
NO MORE NO LESS
(760)408-4625
ASK FOR RICK*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jul 24 2010, 12:02 AM~18128163
> *Maybe if all this shit can be token care of we can have a good cruise nite or something,so everyone can have some friendly competition ,or roll up to moreno valley and rep the valley together
> *


now thats what im talkin about STREET KINGZ will back u up on that tommy


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

DAMN I JUST SAYING SHOPS SHOULDNT ADVERTIZE THERE PARTS...JUST GIVE THE PEOPLE A CHANCE TO GET RID OF THERE STUFF (HOW CAN PEOPLE COMPETE WITH SHOPS) THATS ALL I WAS SAYING.. SHOPS SHOULD GO ON BUY/SELL/TRADE FORUMS


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

que onda joe vas ayer al carshow manana


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 24 2010, 03:15 PM~18131581
> *now thats what im talkin about STREET KINGZ will back u up on that tommy
> *


 david ay temiro manana en la mpm 5am


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetKingz57_@Jul 24 2010, 08:10 PM~18132934
> *david ay temiro manana en la mpm 5am
> *


see u there jefito :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

heres the homies sammys impala getting ready for the imperial show.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

heres indio,sammy & me.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 24 2010, 08:07 PM~18133331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a big plack :wow:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hi jojo and joe :wave:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 24 2010, 12:19 AM~18128222
> *ORALE.........ENVITA HOMIE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


starting @ the rockyard at the casino i got ist round


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 24 2010, 09:07 PM~18133331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que guapos im looking 4 two more pictures i thnk i got one of ur caddy when u first painted and it was at ur bros house


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 24 2010, 07:20 PM~18132989
> *see u there jefito :biggrin:
> *


David where you at seen your dad in the freeway andava solo.


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

T T T


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 25 2010, 07:13 AM~18135071
> *David where you at seen your dad in the freeway andava solo.
> *


we gave him a 30 min head start cuz he was only goin 55mph


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 25 2010, 09:03 PM~18139646
> *we gave him a 30 min head start cuz he was only goin 55mph
> *


PICS NINJAS :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ima gonna post some pics Orlando can post pics of the girls tomarrow.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Lexani show At angel stadium representing the valle and of course ROLLEZ ONLY takeing OVER. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Comeing home with the gold.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 25 2010, 10:00 PM~18140204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's representing :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. And u know I have to post the money shot some people call it showing off I call it going to a show u really don't belong takeing over. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 25 2010, 09:09 PM~18140282
> *Now that's representing :thumbsup:
> *


U know that's how we do it son on Sundays we go to church & shows.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 25 2010, 10:15 PM~18140333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB REPPIN THE VALLE GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. And u know I got to put a pic with me in it. :biggrin:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Jul 24 2010, 03:13 PM~18131574
> *<span style='color:red'>COMPLETE
> BRAND NEW CCE MOTOR
> 3/4 PARKER CHECK VALVE AND
> ...



still have it


----------



## flores81 (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Jul 25 2010, 11:35 PM~18140734
> *still have it
> *


are u sure for that??


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flores81_@Jul 25 2010, 11:54 PM~18140807
> *are u sure for that??
> *



simon need it gone homie im trying to buy a house so im selling the stuff i have in my garage


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 25 2010, 10:21 PM~18140373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO BETTER TO REPRESENT THE VALLEY THEN THESE 2 GUY'S :thumbsup: CONGRATS ORLANDO AND EVERYONE THAT HELP IN THE GAME OVER'S TAKE OVER IN L.A ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

i know u got those female pics homie....and congrats like u said it was a good show


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

CONGRATS TO ORLANDO AND THE HOMIES RFFR :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

STRIPTEASE WINS AGAIN :naughty:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 25 2010, 10:15 PM~18140333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB ORLANDO GOING IN TO ANOTHER CULTURE OF CAR SHOWS AND TAKING OVER AND TAKING THE MONEY ANIT EASY TO DO. BIG UPS


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Jul 24 2010, 03:13 PM~18131574
> *<span style='color:red'>COMPLETE
> BRAND NEW CCE MOTOR
> 3/4 PARKER CHECK VALVE AND
> ...


200 BUCK THATS LIKE IF YOUR BUYING A MOTOR AND A GEAR STILL HAVEIT


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 26 2010, 10:40 AM~18142838
> *STRIPTEASE WINS AGAIN :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: congrats frankey


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 26 2010, 10:40 AM~18142838
> *STRIPTEASE WINS AGAIN :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


Good job franky :thumbsup: not bad for a krylon painted under carraige  TTMFT


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 26 2010, 04:38 PM~18145868
> *Good job franky :thumbsup: not bad for a krylon painted under carraige  TTMFT
> *


rust o leum get it right fool :biggrin: good job franky hope you guys had alot fun.I was so tired :wow:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Where r the pics?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

orlando get me the number to that place we talked about so i can call them this week.


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 26 2010, 02:21 PM~18144766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know there is more pics........................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 26 2010, 02:21 PM~18144766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that pic franky and congrats. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

right click save!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 26 2010, 06:57 PM~18147284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*G' s up*


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jul 26 2010, 08:25 PM~18148240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 26 2010, 07:30 PM~18148285
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


:wow: u have her number already joe :biggrin:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

m_cfe8f1e272a14a2f8d0202da7eb6935d
PROJECT IN WORKS


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

2nd place mild 80's








2nd place street 40's


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@Jul 26 2010, 09:30 PM~18149048
> *m_cfe8f1e272a14a2f8d0202da7eb6935d
> PROJECT IN WORKS
> *


the pic didnt come up


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

bad ass show rick, props


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

2nd place street 40's


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 26 2010, 09:44 PM~18149188
> *2nd place street 40's
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 24 2010, 09:07 PM~18133331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*like to THANK the owner of this car , Sorry i forgot your name  He one heck of a RO member , very cool , helped me with my Regal at the show *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Hulk - Best Of Show And $100 - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show - Corona , CA - 7-25-2010*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2010, 09:26 AM~18153116
> *The Hulk - Best Of Show And $100 - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show - Corona , CA - 7-25-2010
> 
> 
> ...


Damn the hulk bike is bad ass. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2010, 07:24 AM~18151856
> *like to THANK the owner of this car , Sorry i forgot your name    He one heck of a RO member , very cool , helped me with my Regal at the show
> 
> 
> ...


The owner of that car is orlando but the homie angel took it out there to represent for the valle he is good people always down to help someone out we r all one club one Rollerz Only Family :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2010, 07:24 AM~18151856
> *like to THANK the owner of this car , Sorry i forgot your name    He one heck of a RO member , very cool , helped me with my Regal at the show
> 
> 
> ...


The owner of that car is orlando but the homie angel took it out there to represent for the valle he is good people always down to help someone out we r all one club one Rollerz Only Family :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

now the front is going to get some work done for vegas


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2010, 07:24 AM~18151856
> *like to THANK the owner of this car , Sorry i forgot your name    He one heck of a RO member , very cool , helped me with my Regal at the show
> 
> 
> ...


T T T for the homie ANGEL


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2010, 10:26 AM~18153116
> *The Hulk - Best Of Show And $100 - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show - Corona , CA - 7-25-2010
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bro T T T


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 26 2010, 09:43 PM~18149178
> *bad ass show rick, props
> *


thanks little man it clubs like you guys that make it happen thanks for making the drive and anything you need hit me up


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2010, 10:26 AM~18153116
> *The Hulk - Best Of Show And $100 - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show - Corona , CA - 7-25-2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 27 2010, 02:36 PM~18155526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like new.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 26 2010, 09:44 PM~18149188
> *2nd place street 40's
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 27 2010, 01:57 PM~18155048
> *The owner of that car is orlando but the homie angel took it out there to represent for the valle he is good people always down to help someone out we r all one club one Rollerz Only Family :thumbsup:
> *


Frankie told me , my bad , but yes , Angel is one cool cat


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

THANK YOU ANGEL FOR THE HELP IN CORONA


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

took the front end apart


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

brother from the imperial chapter


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

pic from lexani show.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LEXANI SHOW


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 28 2010, 06:47 PM~18167709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD FRANKIE!!!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 28 2010, 07:42 PM~18168301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

prepping for the candy paint.........


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 28 2010, 06:42 PM~18168301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :naughty:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Puttin in work for imperial :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Learning alil something new :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: get to work ese


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 29 2010, 12:16 AM~18171359
> *:thumbsup: get to work ese
> *


Where were u today tecato everyone was at da shop but u!? Lol


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Half way done with my bodywork :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 29 2010, 12:24 AM~18171404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 28 2010, 11:24 PM~18171404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn love the lock up :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

looking good simon uffin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 28 2010, 11:10 PM~18171341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn boy all u got to do is lose alittle more hair off the top of ur head and ur gonna look like Mr from the simpsons. :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jul 29 2010, 12:20 AM~18171380
> *Where were u today tecato everyone was at da shop but u!? Lol
> *


oh working  besides it fucking hot out side u wont see me out side till past 8pm 
:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 29 2010, 04:00 PM~18177820
> *oh working  besides it fucking hot out side u wont see me out side till past 8pm
> :biggrin:
> *


x2 homie too hot :burn:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle try keeping cool in this hot ass valle


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

its never too hot for lowriding ....... bullshit it to hot to lowride


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 29 2010, 07:25 PM~18179481
> *its never too hot for lowriding ....... bullshit it to hot to lowride
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 29 2010, 12:03 PM~18174676
> *looking good simon uffin:
> *


Thanks bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Jul 19 2010, 07:44 PM~18087174
> *whats up valle just wanted to post up a few pics of my six eight
> 
> 
> ...


got the skirts for ur ride og metal all hardware n trimon the member from club wants 150


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jul 29 2010, 11:40 PM~18182342
> *got the skirts for ur ride og metal all hardware n trimon the  member from club wants 150
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie but came with skirts just dont have them on


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 30 2010, 11:52 AM~18186016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 30 2010, 09:13 PM~18190446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like it omar, thats bad ass


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

nice pics the last couple of days everyone. keep em coming


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Orlando is on his way to shoot some candy on the rear arches om my frame post pics later. :biggrin:


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

cool !! looking forward to seeing em... i like it when people put up all the pics of the different stages the car goes through. like while its getting worked on. just seeing the finished products all the time is cool,but gets a little old. ya feel me...?


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 28 2010, 06:38 PM~18167587
> *brother from the imperial chapter
> 
> 
> ...


i guess its official the homie dually and jaime reppin the valle....


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

hey,that shit goes hard...thats good work,might need to get you to do some work on my Impala when i get it


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

getting ready for imperial................


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

good work man


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 28 2010, 06:42 PM~18168301
> *
> 
> 
> ...












__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 31 2010, 01:19 PM~18194094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD ,  COMO EL PINTOR


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 31 2010, 01:11 PM~18194047
> *ttt
> *


lookin good pinche indio and orlando :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 31 2010, 01:19 PM~18194094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: fucking gordo got down


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jul 31 2010, 05:30 PM~18195270
> *:thumbsup: fucking gordo got down
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 31 2010, 01:13 PM~18194063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I respect you guy all about the team work big props came out sick Orlando and Indio
see you guys later !


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 31 2010, 03:47 PM~18195097
> *lookin good pinche indio and orlando :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man we try.


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 31 2010, 06:41 PM~18195604
> *Thanks man we try.
> *


yall do work on other car clubs cars or do you just stick to ur own car club members?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 31 2010, 01:19 PM~18194094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> yall do work on other car clubs cars or do you just stick to ur own car club members?
> [/quot. Yes we we do always down to help a fellow rider out. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 31 2010, 05:38 PM~18195592
> *This is why I respect you guy all about the team work big props came out sick Orlando and Indio
> see you guys later !
> *


Thanks Omar that's y were a famliy of lowriders. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 31 2010, 09:59 PM~18196638
> *Thanks Omar that's y were a famliy of lowriders. :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir one day my ride is gonna get some sick work and i know the StreetKingz and you guy's got my back!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> > yall do work on other car clubs cars or do you just stick to ur own car club members?
> > [/quot. Yes we we do always down to help a fellow rider out. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

ok,cool


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

that frame looks sick indio  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 1 2010, 09:47 AM~18198557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your next franky next weekend will be there to do some paint work on the caddy...... :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

whats the most affordable place to get chrome work done at? so many people want to charge up the ass for chroming...any suggestions?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Aug 1 2010, 11:25 AM~18199452
> *whats the most affordable place to get chrome work done at? so many people want to charge up the ass for chroming...any suggestions?
> *


spike, gator customs....i heard hes cheap 323-508-5522


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Upcoming Royal Fantasies projoect. coming soon......... :biggrin: 

Sneak Peak.


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Here it is.. our show.. come and see it on our forum under car clubs.........


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Memo from City Cruisers got out Best of Truck....won a bigg azz trophy and some dinero :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Aug 1 2010, 12:25 PM~18199452
> *whats the most affordable place to get chrome work done at? so many people want to charge up the ass for chroming...any suggestions?
> *


ill take u to mexicali where we get r chrome done at


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Aug 1 2010, 11:25 AM~18199452
> *whats the most affordable place to get chrome work done at? so many people want to charge up the ass for chroming...any suggestions?
> *


HERE IS MY CHROMERS WORK HOMEY.. GET AT ME IF INTERESTED..


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up abel thanks for hooking up my fenders good lookin out


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay orlando let me if its sat or sun thank you


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

EastsideLife CC 
whats the most affordable place to get chrome work done at? so many people want to charge up the ass for chroming...any suggestions?

HERES MY CHROME I GOT IT DONE IN POMONA CA



























HIT ME UP 760 863-4863 FAST TURN AROUND GOOD LUCK ON UR RIDE SEE U IN THE STREETS :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Aug 1 2010, 01:11 PM~18199713
> *Upcoming Royal Fantasies projoect. coming soon......... :biggrin:
> 
> Sneak Peak.
> ...


SEEN THE CAR ON FRIDAY FUCKIN "LOUW" GOT DOWN ON THAT PAINT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 1 2010, 01:33 PM~18199854
> *ill take u to mexicali where we get r chrome done at
> *


how much for full undies


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

thats clean chrome work, ill hit u guys up when im ready. its hard to find cheap chrome work. but still have it be good quality. most people will charge you cheap prices,but wont triple dip it or anything....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hit up indio 123 he has a good hook up on crome.......


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

the average price is 1500 to 1800 bucks full undies


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Aug 1 2010, 01:27 PM~18199819
> *Memo from City Cruisers got out Best of Truck....won a bigg azz trophy and some dinero  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt for memo........


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Aug 1 2010, 05:51 PM~18201260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad: the rearend is the most expensive :yessad:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 1 2010, 05:05 PM~18201364
> *:yessad: the rearend is the most expensive :yessad:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 1 2010, 05:05 PM~18201364
> *:yessad: the rearend is the most expensive :yessad:
> *


and some times its cheaper doing it all at once too


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

I GET CHROME AND GOLD AND BLACK NICKLE DONE AND POWDER COATING.......PLATING IS EXPANSIVE NO MATTER WHAT THATS THE NAME OF THE GAME


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 1 2010, 07:39 PM~18202114
> *I GET CHROME AND GOLD AND BLACK NICKLE DONE AND POWDER COATING.......PLATING IS EXPANSIVE NO  MATTER WHAT THATS THE NAME OF THE GAME
> *


TRUE DAT HOMIE :yessad:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Aug 1 2010, 01:11 PM~18199713
> *Upcoming Royal Fantasies projoect. coming soon......... :biggrin:
> 
> Sneak Peak.
> ...


NOW THATS SOME CANDY FOR THAT ASS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

engraved and chrome is what i want :biggrin: im not feeling the gold  but still looks good


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy+Aug 1 2010, 01:11 PM~18199713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Aug 1 2010, 12:27 PM~18199819
> *Memo from City Cruisers got out Best of Truck....won a bigg azz trophy and some dinero  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


nice 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 31 2010, 12:19 PM~18194094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Aug 1 2010, 12:11 PM~18199713
> *Upcoming Royal Fantasies projoect. coming soon......... :biggrin:
> 
> Sneak Peak.
> ...


nice 
:thumbsup: more pics


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jul 26 2010, 08:44 PM~18149188
> *2nd place street 40's
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP ROLLERZ ONLY IN DA HOUZE :naughty:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

new ink :biggrin:


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

*New Bomb In Street Kingz Car Club!* :biggrin: 











*New Impala In Street Kingz Car Club!* :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 2 2010, 01:27 PM~18207844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 2 2010, 12:27 PM~18207844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Aug 1 2010, 01:11 PM~18199713
> *Upcoming Royal Fantasies projoect. coming soon......... :biggrin:
> 
> Sneak Peak.
> ...


Is that a 4 door? it will be nice to go to Vegas and go nose to nose with Orlandos wagon! Lets see the CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

_T T T :biggrin: _


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Aug 1 2010, 01:15 PM~18199739
> *Here it is.. our  show.. come and see it on our forum under car clubs.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 2 2010, 06:03 PM~18210427
> *Is that a 4 door? it will be nice to go to Vegas and go nose to nose with Orlandos wagon! Lets see the CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


A 4 Door???? :dunno: :drama:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle working on my 68 the homie /primo abel from siccmade hooked up my fenders 
now getting ready to sandblast them









old skin








new skin


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 2 2010, 06:03 PM~18210427
> *Is that a 4 door? it will be nice to go to Vegas and go nose to nose with Orlandos wagon! Lets see the CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 2 2010, 01:27 PM~18207844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one's real


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 2 2010, 06:03 PM~18210427
> *Is that a 4 door? it will be nice to go to Vegas and go nose to nose with Orlandos wagon! Lets see the CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



SECRET... no its not a 4 door... its a chevy.... LOL

coming soon "Top Secret" project... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 2 2010, 06:03 PM~18210427
> *Is that a 4 door? it will be nice to go to Vegas and go nose to nose with Orlandos wagon! Lets see the CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


     MAYBE YOU SHOULD NOSE UP TO IT AND STOP TRYING TO HAVE ORLANDO SAVE THE DAY EVERYTIME


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 3 2010, 12:21 AM~18214021
> *       MAYBE YOU SHOULD NOSE UP TO IT AND STOP TRYING TO HAVE ORLANDO SAVE THE DAY EVERYTIME
> *


MAYBE I WILL!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 3 2010, 01:22 AM~18214188
> *MAYBE I WILL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea ok


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 3 2010, 09:37 AM~18215871
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yea ok
> *


Lets pick a car and will see at your next car show in a year!
A lil VALLE CHALLENGE ( BUT NO CRYING ) AND I DONT HAVE A SHOP!
BUT I GOT ORLANDO FOR A LIL HELP! WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pomona swap meet next week aug 15 see u guys there :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 2 2010, 06:37 PM~18210763
> *A 4 Door???? :dunno: :drama:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Aug 2 2010, 11:43 PM~18213816
> *SECRET...  no its not a 4 door...  its a chevy.... LOL
> 
> coming soon "Top Secret"  project... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Aug 2 2010, 11:43 PM~18213816
> *SECRET...  no its not a 4 door...  its a chevy.... LOL
> 
> coming soon "Top Secret"  project... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its not a secret anymore now everyone knows :ugh:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 3 2010, 11:00 AM~18216550
> *Lets pick a car and will see at your next car show in a year!
> A lil VALLE CHALLENGE ( BUT NO CRYING ) AND I DONT HAVE A SHOP!
> BUT I GOT ORLANDO FOR A LIL HELP!  WHAT YOU THINK?
> *


:wow: :drama:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 3 2010, 07:56 PM~18221299
> *Its not a secret anymore now everyone knows :ugh:
> *


IF ITS NOT A SECRECT THEN WHY PEOPLE STILL ASKIN IF IT 2 DOOR OR 4 ???


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 3 2010, 08:05 PM~18221380
> *IF ITS NOT A SECRECT THEN WHY PEOPLE STILL ASKIN IF IT 2 DOOR OR 4 ???
> *


Oh yea ur right nobody can tell its a gold 64 with pink graphics best kept secret in the valle :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 3 2010, 08:12 PM~18221441
> *Oh yea ur right nobody can tell its a gold 64 with pink graphics best kept secret in the valle :thumbsup:
> *


THERES MORE COLORS THAN THAT CANDY PINK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 3 2010, 08:32 PM~18221663
> *THERES MORE COLORS THAN THAT CANDY PINK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 3 2010, 07:05 PM~18221380
> *IF ITS NOT A SECRECT THEN WHY PEOPLE STILL ASKIN IF IT 2 DOOR OR 4 ???
> *


Why is everybody crying all they asked if it was a 4 door no need to get butt hurt. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Now this is 5 door no secret here. Working on the one piece headliner on the 61 wagon. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

i know a secret. and its has 2 doors


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 3 2010, 07:55 PM~18221991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 3 2010, 07:57 PM~18222016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 piece  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 3 2010, 07:56 PM~18221994
> *i know a secret.  and its has 2 doors
> *


 :biggrin: Y QUE


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123+Aug 3 2010, 08:51 PM~18221920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 3 2010, 08:55 PM~18221991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. And no secret. :tongue:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 3 2010, 08:03 PM~18222079
> *:biggrin: Y QUE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:wave: 
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 61neb, RO INDIO 321, OMAR TRECE


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 3 2010, 09:04 PM~18222093
> * nobody getting butt hurt.... but it is kindof insulting  :happysad: asking that kind of question because who would waist there time and money on a 4 door?? :dunno: They are suppost to be donner cars...
> SO THE ANSWER IS NO IT IS A 2 DOOR  :thumbsup:
> *


 I don't see whats wrong with a 4 door car? I had an 86' LAC 4 door and it was the shit. yea my next car is going to be a 64 Impala 2 door,and i do think 2 doors are the better cars between 2 and 4, but nothing wrong with a big 4 door lowrider. im not sure about the whole doner car comment....no beef,just my opinion.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 3 2010, 11:00 AM~18216550
> *Lets pick a car and will see at your next car show in a year!
> A lil VALLE CHALLENGE ( BUT NO CRYING ) AND I DONT HAVE A SHOP!
> BUT I GOT ORLANDO FOR A LIL HELP!  WHAT YOU THINK?
> *


yes i will take that challenge but not with that 64 thats my brothers car and I dont fight battles with other peoples cars. me and you with my car and i need at least 6 more months. what do you have in mined and what caliber of car do what to do street, mild, full , radical ????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 07:56 AM~18225220
> *yes i will take that challenge but not with that 64 thats my brothers car and I dont fight battles with other peoples cars. me and you with my car and i need at least 6 more months. what do you have in mined and what caliber of car do what to do street, mild, full , radical ????
> *


Mild maybe A G body to get a good amount of cars to pick from 81-87 what you think?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Aug 4 2010, 07:25 AM~18225018
> *I don't see whats wrong with a 4 door car? I had an 86' LAC 4 door and it was the shit. yea my next car is going to be a 64 Impala 2 door,and i do think 2 doors are the better cars between 2 and 4, but nothing wrong with a big 4 door lowrider. im not sure about the whole doner car comment....no beef,just my opinion.
> *


No it's a ? we had no hatting on big body's every caddie i sold was a 4 door big body!  90-89-88 dElegance!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

I got a 78 caddy I'm coming with


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 09:53 AM~18226177
> *I got a 78 caddy I'm coming with
> *


ILL START LOOKING FOR MINE!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

When and where


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 09:59 AM~18226221
> *When and where
> *


YOUR SHOW NEXT YEAR!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:02 AM~18226243
> *YOUR SHOW NEXT YEAR!
> *


Nah to busy at my show for that plus its a Coachella valley challenge how bout this I will figure out some where we can display them for the whole valley can see them


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Let's hear your feed back C V. What do you think..... And one more question is this for you club or are you doing it for yourself


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 3 2010, 09:37 AM~18215871
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yea ok
> *


ME--------------------YOU :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Can't wait hope you ready


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:58 AM~18226203
> *ILL START LOOKING FOR MINE!
> *


HOMIE GOTS A 79 FOR SALE 2 DOORS


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 4 2010, 11:07 AM~18226842
> *HOMIE GOTS A 79 FOR SALE 2 DOORS
> *


He is looking for a G body


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Aug 4 2010, 07:25 AM~18225018
> *I don't see whats wrong with a 4 door car? I had an 86' LAC 4 door and it was the shit. yea my next car is going to be a 64 Impala 2 door,and i do think 2 doors are the better cars between 2 and 4, but nothing wrong with a big 4 door lowrider. im not sure about the whole doner car comment....no beef,just my opinion.
> *


LACS and LINCOLNS are cool 4 door lowriders but IMPALAS and CAPRICES should be 2 doors and thats what all of LIL says


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 02:58 PM~18228843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:36 AM~18226536
> *ME--------------------YOU :biggrin:
> *


it'll be more fun if its STREET KINGZ CC vs ROYAL FANTASIES CC,but no shit talkin


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 4 2010, 05:31 PM~18230087
> *it'll be more fun if its STREET KINGZ CC vs ROYAL FANTASIES CC,but no shit talkin
> *


MAYBE FOR WHOS REALLY ROYALTY :wow: ... THE REAL KINGS OF THE STREET
but no shit takin :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 4 2010, 06:12 PM~18230413
> *MAYBE FOR WHOS REALLY ROYALTY :wow: ... THE REAL KINGS OF THE STREET
> but no shit takin :thumbsup:
> *


Nah its cool I just like to go against the mouths in the valle :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 06:17 PM~18230455
> *Nah its cool I just like to go against the mouths in the valle  :biggrin:
> *


what r u tryin to say rick


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 4 2010, 06:28 PM~18230535
> *what r u tryin to say rick
> *


just saying your member was acting on his own right


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 06:29 PM~18230554
> *just saying your member was acting on his own right
> *


whats on your mined david :dunno:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

as some of you know we went against majestics last night, the same guys that are going to are our show on august 28, i hope some of coachella valle clubs are coming for the fun


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 4 2010, 07:54 PM~18231345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE WILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE REPPING PALM SPRINGS


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 06:58 PM~18231386
> *WE WILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE REPPING PALM SPRINGS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

*TO THE MUTHA FUCKIN TOP​*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 05:56 PM~18230786
> *whats on your mined david  :dunno:
> *


Orlando said it would be more intresting for pink slips. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 4 2010, 08:32 PM~18231717
> *Orlando said it would be more intresting for pink slips. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I CANT I GOT NO MORE ROOM FOR ANOTHER CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I WOULD HAVE TO DONATE IT TO MARTHA'S VILLAGE :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 06:17 PM~18230455
> *Nah its cool I just like to go against the mouths in the valle  :biggrin:
> *


IF IT'S GONNA BE LIKE THIS GO CRY TO MAMA I THOUGHT YOU WHERE A MAN! :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

i got a ? for you guys.why is there always beef in the CV,it makes you guys look bad you guys should unite instead of compete against each other.you guys should represent the CV as one.no disrespect to no one just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 08:35 PM~18231755
> *I CANT I GOT NO MORE ROOM FOR ANOTHER CAR  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I WOULD HAVE TO DONATE IT TO MARTHA'S VILLAGE :biggrin:
> *


DAME THAT MEAN YOU HAVE DRIVE TO INDIO THAT THE 2nd TIME TO THIS SIDE OF THE VALLE!


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 4 2010, 06:12 PM~18230413
> *MAYBE FOR WHOS REALLY ROYALTY :wow: ... THE REAL KINGS OF THE STREET
> but no shit takin :thumbsup:
> *


 :drama: 
QUOTE(RF LIFE @ Aug 4 2010, 06:17 PM) 
Nah its cool I just like to go against the mouths in the valle 


what r u tryin to say rick 

Baller Poster

Posts: 829
Joined: Feb 2010




QUOTE(Indio123 @ Aug 4 2010, 08:32 PM) 
Orlando said it would be more intresting for pink slips. 


I CANT I GOT NO MORE ROOM FOR ANOTHER CAR I WOULD HAVE TO DONATE IT TO MARTHA'S VILLAGE 
:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: hno: :0 :0 :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 4 2010, 09:30 PM~18232221
> *i got a ? for you guys.why is there always beef in the CV,it makes you guys look bad you guys should unite instead of compete against each other.you guys should represent the CV as one.no disrespect to no one just my 2 cents :biggrin:
> *


FRIENDLY COMP.HOMIE ALL GOOD JUST TO KEEP EVERYONE ON THERE TOE'S.


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

whats up omar :wave:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 09:42 PM~18232353
> *FRIENDLY COMP.HOMIE ALL GOOD JUST TO KEEP EVERYONE ON THERE TOE'S.
> *


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 06:56 PM~18230786
> *whats on your mined david  :dunno:
> *


i just thought u where tryin to start something wit us


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 4 2010, 07:54 PM~18231345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STREET KINGZ CC will b there in full force to represent the valle de coacella


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 4 2010, 08:58 PM~18232506
> *STREET KINGZ CC will b there in full force to represent the valle de coacella
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

300 pages :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 09:24 PM~18232172
> *IF IT'S GONNA BE LIKE THIS GO CRY TO MAMA I THOUGHT YOU WHERE A MAN! :biggrin:
> *


i never called anyone this is just between me and you


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 4 2010, 07:54 PM~18231345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where is the show going to be at? :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 4 2010, 09:43 PM~18232366
> *whats up omar :wave:
> *


Q-VO COMO LA VEZ CON ESTOS ?


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:11 PM~18232638
> *Q-VO COMO LA VEZ CON ESTOS ?
> *


"stop speaking spanish Baxter you know i dont understand"


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 4 2010, 09:10 PM~18232623
> *where is the show going to be at? :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:13 PM~18232659
> *"stop speaking spanish Baxter you know i dont understand"
> *


THAT'S THE REASON RICARDO!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:18 PM~18232695
> *THAT'S THE REASON RICARDO!
> *


that was a joke from anchor man but we have white people on here that need to understand the fourm


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:20 PM~18232715
> *that was a joke from anchor man but we have white people on here that need to understand the fourm
> *


as long as you understand dont really care about anyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:23 PM~18232737
> *as long as you understand dont really care about anyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:11 PM~18232638
> *Q-VO COMO LA VEZ CON ESTOS ?
> *


Handle yours Omar  No Te Dejes


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

This is like a weekly thing and you guys say you dont hate on people :uh:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 4 2010, 10:33 PM~18232809
> *Handle yours Omar  No Te Dejes
> *











NO TE DEJES.....YO CAN DO IT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:33 PM~18232812
> *This is like a weekly thing and you guys say you dont hate on people  :uh:
> *


THE TRUTH WE JUST HATE YOU!  (RICARDO)


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:35 PM~18232828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KICK IT RICK U DONT WANT ME TO SHOW THE PM U SENT ME A WILE BACK.NOW DO YOU THINK ABOUT IT? DONT HURT YOUR SELF NOW


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:37 PM~18232847
> *THE TRUTH WE JUST HATE YOU!  (RICARDO)
> *


DAMN THAT BREAKS MY HEART  IDK ARE FROM STREET KINGZ OR ROLLERZ ONLY.... I NEVER HEARD SK SOUND LIKE THIS :happysad:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

JUST FOR SHITS AND GIGGLES WHO DO YOU GUYS LIKE FROM UP HERE :dunno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:33 PM~18232812
> *This is like a weekly thing and you guys say you dont hate on people  :uh:
> *


YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO YOU ROOT'S BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!










YOU MEMBER (MEMBER )


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 4 2010, 10:40 PM~18232870
> *KICK IT RICK U DONT WANT ME TO SHOW THE PM U SENT ME A WILE BACK.NOW DO YOU THINK ABOUT IT? DONT HURT YOUR SELF NOW
> *


THAT WAS TO LAY OF THE YOUNGSTER .....I CAN HANDLE MY OWN  EVERY TIME SOMEONE SPEAKS FROM OUT THERE YOU GUYS JUMP IN ON IT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:41 PM~18232874
> *DAMN THAT BREAKS MY HEART    IDK ARE FROM STREET KINGZ OR ROLLERZ ONLY.... I NEVER HEARD SK SOUND LIKE THIS    :happysad:
> *


JUST ME OMAR ( STREETKINGZ ) bro but you got to roll with you'r homie's!!!!!!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:44 PM~18232892
> *YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO YOU ROOT'S BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT ANIT MY ROOTS HOMIE THATS JUST WHERE THE MONEYS AT IDK YOU HISTORY BUT I BEEN OUT LOWRIDING FOR A WHILE..... PEOPLE PUT THINGS ON THE BACK BURNER BUUT DOESNT MEAN THAT THEY DIDNT KEEP UP ON THE MOVEMENT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:44 PM~18232897
> *THAT WAS TO LAY OF THE YOUNGSTER .....I CAN HANDLE MY OWN   EVERY TIME SOMEONE SPEAKS FROM OUT THERE YOU GUYS JUMP IN ON IT
> *


IT'S THE WAY WE ROLL HOMIE SUCKS TO BE YOU NO FRIENDS ON YOUR TEAM!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:41 PM~18232874
> *DAMN THAT BREAKS MY HEART    IDK ARE FROM STREET KINGZ OR ROLLERZ ONLY.... I NEVER HEARD SK SOUND LIKE THIS    :happysad:
> *


my member is just defending him self :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:46 PM~18232902
> *JUST ME OMAR ( STREETKINGZ ) bro but you got to roll with you'r homie's!!!!!!!
> *


JUST WOUNDERING YOU GUY ARE JUST SO NEW TO ME THAT I UNDERSTAND WHY YOU THING YOU CAN HANG.. AND HANG WITH THE HOMIE JUST DONT LET BUILD THE WHOLE THING CUZ I MIGHT AS WELL NOSE UP TO THEM


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:52 PM~18232955
> *JUST WOUNDERING YOU GUY ARE JUST SO NEW TO ME THAT I UNDERSTAND WHY YOU THING YOU CAN HANG.. AND HANG WITH THE HOMIE JUST DONT LET BUILD THE WHOLE THING CUZ I MIGHT AS WELL NOSE UP TO THEM
> *


YOU NEED A NICE RIDE FIRST!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:52 PM~18232955
> *JUST WOUNDERING YOU GUY ARE JUST SO NEW TO ME THAT I UNDERSTAND WHY YOU THING YOU CAN HANG.. AND HANG WITH THE HOMIE JUST DONT LET BUILD THE WHOLE THING CUZ I MIGHT AS WELL NOSE UP TO THEM
> *


r u sayin that we aint a good club, that ur club is better then us


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:49 PM~18232930
> *IT'S THE WAY WE ROLL HOMIE SUCKS TO BE YOU NO FRIENDS ON YOUR TEAM!
> *


THEIR PLENTY OF FRIENDS ON HIS TEAM HOMEBOY!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 4 2010, 10:57 PM~18232993
> *THEIR PLENTY OF FRIENDS ON HIS TEAM HOMEBOY!!!
> *


OK MY BAD THERES 2 OF YOU HOMEBOY'S!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 4 2010, 10:49 PM~18232932
> *my member is just defending him self :biggrin:
> *


DEFENDING WHAT HE START THE SHIT TALKING AND HE DONT UNDERSTAND THAT SOME PEOPLE DONT GO ON THE INTERNET AND THEY DONT WANT FUCKING IDOTS TALKING SHIT ON THERE CARS AND PAIRING THEM UP WITH PEOPLE THE GUY THAT POSTED THE PIC WAS JUST TRYING TO LET PEOPLE SEE ANOTHER CANDY DOWN CAR BUT SINCE YOU GUYS CANT SEEM TO GIVE ANY FUCKING PROPS THATS WHY I TAKE THAT FUCKING CHALLENGE AND GOING TO GAURANTEE TO CLOWN OMARS CAR..... JUST DONT TAKE TO LONG :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:58 PM~18233004
> *OK MY BAD THERES 2 OF YOU HOMEBOY'S!
> *


YOU JUST DONT KNOW... :nosad:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:54 PM~18232970
> *YOU NEED A NICE RIDE FIRST!
> *


IF YOU CAN READ ON MY PROFILE THOSE CAR I OWN AND NOT JUST CARS FOR SALE OR THAT IVE OWN FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS..... OR MAYBE I SHOULD PUT IT IN SPANISH :wow:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:59 PM~18233011
> *DEFENDING WHAT HE START THE SHIT TALKING AND HE DONT UNDERSTAND THAT SOME PEOPLE DONT GO ON THE INTERNET AND THEY DONT WANT FUCKING IDOTS TALKING SHIT ON THERE CARS AND PAIRING THEM UP WITH PEOPLE THE GUY THAT POSTED THE PIC WAS JUST TRYING TO LET PEOPLE SEE ANOTHER CANDY DOWN CAR BUT SINCE YOU GUYS CANT SEEM TO GIVE ANY FUCKING PROPS THATS WHY I TAKE THAT FUCKING CHALLENGE AND GOING TO GAURANTEE TO CLOWN OMARS CAR..... JUST DONT TAKE TO LONG :biggrin:
> *


is that all u want is fuckin props, is that the reason why ur fighting with everybody cuz u want props, man homie u dont see us cryin for props we dont give a fuck about gettin props cuz we know what we can do and tats all that matters, dont be fighting with everybody just to get reconized homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:59 PM~18233011
> *DEFENDING WHAT HE START THE SHIT TALKING AND HE DONT UNDERSTAND THAT SOME PEOPLE DONT GO ON THE INTERNET AND THEY DONT WANT FUCKING IDOTS TALKING SHIT ON THERE CARS AND PAIRING THEM UP WITH PEOPLE THE GUY THAT POSTED THE PIC WAS JUST TRYING TO LET PEOPLE SEE ANOTHER CANDY DOWN CAR BUT SINCE YOU GUYS CANT SEEM TO GIVE ANY FUCKING PROPS THATS WHY I TAKE THAT FUCKING CHALLENGE AND GOING TO GAURANTEE TO CLOWN OMARS CAR..... JUST DONT TAKE TO LONG :biggrin:
> *


I DID'NT KNOW IT HURT SO MUCH SEE YOU IN A YEAR AT YOUR SHOW NO EXCUSES NO (CRYING) YOUR SHOW 1 YEAR FROM KNOW LET THE REAL RF SEE YOU BACK YOUR STUFF HOMIE STOP FUCKING CRYING ABOUT PROPS YOU WILL NEVER GET THEM FROM THE REAL LOWRIDERS HOMIE!  :biggrin: 



 :happysad: :biggrin: :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:04 PM~18233046
> *IF YOU CAN READ ON MY PROFILE THOSE CAR I OWN AND NOT JUST CARS FOR SALE OR THAT IVE OWN FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS..... OR MAYBE I SHOULD PUT IT IN SPANISH :wow:
> *


QUE? :0


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 10:59 PM~18233011
> *DEFENDING WHAT HE START THE SHIT TALKING AND HE DONT UNDERSTAND THAT SOME PEOPLE DONT GO ON THE INTERNET AND THEY DONT WANT FUCKING IDOTS TALKING SHIT ON THERE CARS AND PAIRING THEM UP WITH PEOPLE THE GUY THAT POSTED THE PIC WAS JUST TRYING TO LET PEOPLE SEE ANOTHER CANDY DOWN CAR BUT SINCE YOU GUYS CANT SEEM TO GIVE ANY FUCKING PROPS THATS WHY I TAKE THAT FUCKING CHALLENGE AND GOING TO GAURANTEE TO CLOWN OMARS CAR..... JUST DONT TAKE TO LONG :biggrin:
> *


is that all u want is fuckin props, is that the reason why ur fighting with everybody cuz u want props, man homie u dont see us cryin for props we dont give a fuck about gettin props cuz we know what we can do and tats all that matters, dont be fighting with everybody just to get reconized homie,do u think we aint gonna help omar out, u got a shop we got a garage and ur gonna b a shamed of ur self when omar clowns the shit out of u by buildin his car in a fuckin garage and we aint gonna be cryin for any fuckin props


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 4 2010, 11:05 PM~18233060
> *is that all u want is fuckin props, is that the reason why ur fighting with everybody cuz u want props, man homie u dont see us cryin for props we dont give a fuck about gettin props cuz we know what we can do and tats all that matters, dont be fighting with everybody just to get reconized homie
> *


I DONT NEED YOUR PROPS...AND THERE IS ALOT OF OTHER PEOPLE ON HERE BESIDES YOU GUYS LIKE THE HOMIE FROM GOODTIMES SAID YOU LOOK STUIPD TALKING SHIT.. AT SOME PONIT PEOPLE LOOK AND ALL THEY SEE IS YOU GUYS DISSING ON PEOPLE THAT ANIT YOUR CROWD


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:09 PM~18233087
> *I DONT NEED YOUR PROPS...AND THERE IS ALOT OF OTHER PEOPLE ON HERE BESIDES YOU GUYS LIKE THE HOMIE FROM GOODTIMES SAID YOU LOOK STUIPD TALKING SHIT.. AT SOME PONIT PEOPLE LOOK AND ALL THEY SEE IS YOU GUYS DISSING ON PEOPLE THAT ANIT YOUR CROWD
> *


HE WAS WRITING ABOUT YOU FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:09 PM~18233087
> *I DONT NEED YOUR PROPS...AND THERE IS ALOT OF OTHER PEOPLE ON HERE BESIDES YOU GUYS LIKE THE HOMIE FROM GOODTIMES SAID YOU LOOK STUIPD TALKING SHIT.. AT SOME PONIT PEOPLE LOOK AND ALL THEY SEE IS YOU GUYS DISSING ON PEOPLE THAT ANIT YOUR CROWD
> *


we dont diss nobody unless we get dissed first homie, u shoul take homie advise cuz u rick fight wit everybody


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

TELL THE TRUTH I NEVER HAD PROBLEM WITH ANYONE OUT THERE TIL PEOPLE LIKE SIMON STARTED TALKING SHIT AND NOW OMAR AND IGORILLA... WASNT IT YOU DAVID PUMPING US TO TALK SHIT AND GO AGAINST SIMON AND INDIO 321... AT FABIANS SHOP ... THATS WHAT REALLY STARTED IT ALL RIGHT...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:09 PM~18233087
> *I DONT NEED YOUR PROPS...AND THERE IS ALOT OF OTHER PEOPLE ON HERE BESIDES YOU GUYS LIKE THE HOMIE FROM GOODTIMES SAID YOU LOOK STUIPD TALKING SHIT.. AT SOME PONIT PEOPLE LOOK AND ALL THEY SEE IS YOU GUYS DISSING ON PEOPLE THAT ANIT YOUR CROWD
> *


PICS NINJA! :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:14 PM~18233130
> *TELL THE TRUTH I NEVER HAD PROBLEM WITH ANYONE OUT THERE TIL PEOPLE LIKE SIMON STARTED TALKING SHIT AND NOW OMAR AND IGORILLA... WASNT IT YOU DAVID PUMPING US TO TALK SHIT AND GO AGAINST SIMON AND INDIO 321... AT FABIANS SHOP ... THATS WHAT REALLY STARTED IT ALL RIGHT...
> *


what u got ur shit mixed up homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:14 PM~18233130
> *TELL THE TRUTH I NEVER HAD PROBLEM WITH ANYONE OUT THERE TIL PEOPLE LIKE SIMON STARTED TALKING SHIT AND NOW OMAR AND IGORILLA... WASNT IT YOU DAVID PUMPING US TO TALK SHIT AND GO AGAINST SIMON AND INDIO 321... AT FABIANS SHOP ... THATS WHAT REALLY STARTED IT ALL RIGHT...
> *











WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
GO SOCK A GIRL CHILLON!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:14 PM~18233130
> *TELL THE TRUTH I NEVER HAD PROBLEM WITH ANYONE OUT THERE TIL PEOPLE LIKE SIMON STARTED TALKING SHIT AND NOW OMAR AND IGORILLA... WASNT IT YOU DAVID PUMPING US TO TALK SHIT AND GO AGAINST SIMON AND INDIO 321... AT FABIANS SHOP ... THATS WHAT REALLY STARTED IT ALL RIGHT...
> *


u guys didnt even go to fabians


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 4 2010, 11:16 PM~18233142
> *what u got ur shit mixed up homie
> *


DONT BACK OUT OF THAT SHIT CUZ YOU COULDNT HANDLE INDIO REGAL BY YOURSELF... AND YOU WANTED EVERYONES HELP THAT SHIT STARTED BACK AT THE SOFTBALL GAME WHEN HE WAS CLOWNING WITH THAT REGAL


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

internet police stop the violence :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

WHAT WHEN I GO THERE AND KICK IT AND DELIVER STUFF.....WHERE YOU AT IN YOUR GARAGE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:17 PM~18233148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FABIONS OR SOFTBALL? MAKE UP YOUR MIND!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:20 PM~18233178
> *DONT BACK OUT OF THAT SHIT CUZ YOU COULDNT HANDLE INDIO REGAL BY YOURSELF... AND YOU WANTED EVERYONES HELP THAT SHIT STARTED BACK AT THE SOFTBALL GAME WHEN HE WAS CLOWNING WITH THAT REGAL
> *


what r u talkin about i dont even hop my cutlass, make up ur mind homie did i supposebly start it at fabians or the softball game pinche mentirosa


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:22 PM~18233204
> *WHAT WHEN I GO THERE AND KICK IT AND DELIVER STUFF.....WHERE YOU AT IN YOUR GARAGE
> *


NA I SPEND TIME AT A REAL SHOP (ORLANDOS) PERFECT COLORS


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

MAN I NEVER EVEN NEW INDIO BEFORE THAT OR SIMON. I WAS COOL WITH ORLANDO BUT JUST LIKE GIRLS YOU LIKE THE DRAMA... I THINK THAT YOU GUYS HAVE MORE OF A BAD TRACK RECORD ON HERE THAN ME..I REMEMBER THE BEEF WITH KLASSIC CC AND DESERT BOYS CC AND NOW US ...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

damn rick ur makin ur self look REAL BAD


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:28 PM~18233256
> *MAN I NEVER EVEN NEW INDIO BEFORE THAT OR SIMON. I WAS COOL WITH ORLANDO BUT JUST LIKE GIRLS YOU LIKE THE DRAMA... I THINK THAT YOU GUYS HAVE MORE OF A BAD TRACK RECORD ON HERE THAN ME..I REMEMBER THE BEEF WITH KLASSIC CC AND DESERT BOYS CC AND NOW US ...
> *


we never had beef wit desert boys ur fuckin trippin foo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:28 PM~18233256
> *MAN I NEVER EVEN NEW INDIO BEFORE THAT OR SIMON. I WAS COOL WITH ORLANDO BUT JUST LIKE GIRLS YOU LIKE THE DRAMA... I THINK THAT YOU GUYS HAVE MORE OF A BAD TRACK RECORD ON HERE THAN ME..I REMEMBER THE BEEF WITH KLASSIC CC AND DESERT BOYS CC AND NOW US ...
> *


KLASSIC YES DESERT BOYS NEVER HOMIE THEM GUY KNOW HOW TO HOP MUCH RESPECT FOR DBOYS AND A REAL HYDRO SHOP LIFTED THE HOMIE LUIE!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 4 2010, 11:26 PM~18233238
> *what r u talkin about i dont even hop my cutlass, make up ur mind homie did i supposebly start it at fabians or the softball game pinche mentirosa
> *


DAMN LET ME REPEAT THE STORY FOR YOU SPECIAL ED PEOPLE.....ONCE UPON A TIME INDIO BUSTED OUT HIS REGAL AND HE TOOK IT TO THE SOFTBALL GAME HE WAS CLOWN WITH IT AND TRINI TRYED TO PULL UP THE FABIANS MONTE BUT INDIO WAS HOTTER THEN I WENT TO DELIVER SOME GOLD PARTS TO FABIANS SHOP AND DAVID WAS WORKING ON THE PRIMER CUTLASS GETTING IT READY TO HOP AGAINST INDIOS REGAL HE PUMPED ME AND PANCHITO TO GO AGAINST THE REGAL BECUASE THEY (ROLEERZ ONLY) TAUGHT THEY WERE BAD, SO I FUCKED UP AND FELL FOR IT AND PANCHIYO AND I STARTED TO TALK SHIT TO SIMON AND THEN WE BROUGHT OUT THE BLACK LINCOLN AND IT BROKE BUT DAVID NEVER PULLED OUT THE CUTLASS AND MADE IT LOOK LIKE IT WAS ALL US


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:31 PM~18233283
> *KLASSIC YES  DESERT BOYS NEVER HOMIE THEM GUY KNOW HOW TO HOP MUCH RESPECT FOR DBOYS AND A REAL HYDRO SHOP LIFTED THE HOMIE LUIE!
> *


WHAT?? NAME 1 CAR THAT CAME OUT OF LIFTEDS SHOP ON THE BUMBER *WITHOUT* "GAS HOPPIN" :dunno:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:31 PM~18233283
> *KLASSIC YES  DESERT BOYS NEVER HOMIE THEM GUY KNOW HOW TO HOP MUCH RESPECT FOR DBOYS AND A REAL HYDRO SHOP LIFTED THE HOMIE LUIE!
> *


WOW YOU GUYS ARE GIVING PROPS TO LOUIES SHOP IVE NEVER HEARD ANYTHING GOOD COME OUT OF DAVIDS MOUTH ABOUT LOUIES I SURPRISE TO HEAR THAT


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:36 PM~18233313
> *DAMN LET ME REPEAT THE STORY FOR YOU SPECIAL ED PEOPLE.....ONCE UPON A TIME INDIO BUSTED OUT HIS REGAL AND HE TOOK IT TO THE SOFTBALL GAME HE WAS CLOWN WITH IT AND TRINI TRYED TO PULL UP THE FABIANS MONTE BUT INDIO WAS HOTTER THEN I WENT TO DELIVER SOME GOLD PARTS TO FABIANS SHOP AND DAVID WAS WORKING ON THE PRIMER CUTLASS GETTING IT READY TO HOP AGAINST INDIOS REGAL HE PUMPED ME AND PANCHITO TO GO AGAINST THE REGAL BECUASE THEY (ROLEERZ ONLY) TAUGHT THEY WERE BAD, SO I FUCKED UP AND FELL FOR IT AND PANCHIYO AND I STARTED TO TALK SHIT TO SIMON AND THEN WE BROUGHT OUT THE BLACK LINCOLN AND IT BROKE BUT DAVID NEVER PULLED OUT THE CUTLASS AND MADE IT LOOK LIKE IT WAS ALL US
> *


urs broke and indios starter went out what do u want us to do hop it on them when the regal was down, u started talkin shit on ur own all i said was we where gettin the cutty ready for indio


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:36 PM~18233313
> *DAMN LET ME REPEAT THE STORY FOR YOU SPECIAL ED PEOPLE.....ONCE UPON A TIME INDIO BUSTED OUT HIS REGAL AND HE TOOK IT TO THE SOFTBALL GAME HE WAS CLOWN WITH IT AND TRINI TRYED TO PULL UP THE FABIANS MONTE BUT INDIO WAS HOTTER THEN I WENT TO DELIVER SOME GOLD PARTS TO FABIANS SHOP AND DAVID WAS WORKING ON THE PRIMER CUTLASS GETTING IT READY TO HOP AGAINST INDIOS REGAL HE PUMPED ME AND PANCHITO TO GO AGAINST THE REGAL BECUASE THEY (ROLEERZ ONLY) TAUGHT THEY WERE BAD, SO I FUCKED UP AND FELL FOR IT AND PANCHIYO AND I STARTED TO TALK SHIT TO SIMON AND THEN WE BROUGHT OUT THE BLACK LINCOLN AND IT BROKE BUT DAVID NEVER PULLED OUT THE CUTLASS AND MADE IT LOOK LIKE IT WAS ALL US
> *


DAM YOU A RAT TWO!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

:biggrin: BEFORE WE GET MORE LIES LOUIES IS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE TOO AND CACO SO DONT TRY TO SPIN THIS SHIT ON ME :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 4 2010, 11:37 PM~18233322
> *WHAT?? NAME 1 CAR THAT CAME OUT OF LIFTEDS SHOP ON THE BUMBER WITHOUT "GAS HOPPIN" :dunno:
> *


THE BLAZER!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:39 PM~18233334
> *WOW YOU GUYS ARE GIVING PROPS TO LOUIES SHOP IVE NEVER HEARD ANYTHING GOOD COME OUT OF DAVIDS MOUTH ABOUT LOUIES I SURPRISE TO HEAR THAT
> *


yea thats true but me and just to let u know me and luie squashed r beef at r picnic like men thats sumthing u cantever do


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 4 2010, 11:39 PM~18233336
> *TRUE STORY :yessad:
> *


LIL RAT!  2


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:42 PM~18233364
> *:biggrin: BEFORE WE GET MORE LIES LOUIES IS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE TOO AND CACO SO DONT TRY TO SPIN THIS SHIT ON ME  :biggrin:
> *


ur the one tryin to turn shit around we never had any beef wit desert boys so i dont know where ur gettin this info from


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:42 PM~18233364
> *:biggrin: BEFORE WE GET MORE LIES LOUIES IS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE TOO AND CACO SO DONT TRY TO SPIN THIS SHIT ON ME  :biggrin:
> *


 RF LINCOLN 
post Today, 11:37 PM
User is online! Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #6037 Go to the top of the page

Panchito
Group Icon
Posts: 399
Joined: May 2009
From: Palm Springs,CA
Car Club: Royal Fantasies C.C.





QUOTE(OMAR TRECE @ Aug 4 2010, 11:31 PM) *
KLASSIC YES DESERT BOYS NEVER HOMIE THEM GUY KNOW HOW TO HOP MUCH RESPECT FOR DBOYS AND A REAL HYDRO SHOP LIFTED THE HOMIE LUIE! wink.gif

WHAT?? NAME 1 CAR THAT CAME OUT OF LIFTEDS SHOP ON THE BUMBER WITHOUT "GAS HOPPIN" dunno.gif

I THINK THIS IS YOUR GUY!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 4 2010, 11:43 PM~18233369
> *yea thats true but me and just to let u know me and luie squashed r beef at r picnic like men thats sumthing u cantever do
> *


WHY YOU GUYS UPSET..... BECUASE I LETTING PEOPLE KNOW THAT ALL YOU DO IS HIDE BEHIND THE WALL AND KEEP WATCHING ME TALK SHIT TO INDIO AND SIMON...WHEN YOU WHERE GUNNING FOR THEM TOO


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:46 PM~18233398
> *RF LINCOLN
> post Today, 11:37 PM
> User is online! Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #6037 Go to the top of the page
> ...


THATS HIS BEEF WITH LOUIES AND CACO AND THATS BEEN LIKE THAT FOR A WHILE


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 4 2010, 11:37 PM~18233322
> *WHAT?? NAME 1 CAR THAT CAME OUT OF LIFTEDS SHOP ON THE BUMBER WITHOUT "GAS HOPPIN" :dunno:
> *


hey rick is this ur guy talkin shit aboutur good friend


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hi jojo :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:36 PM~18233313
> *DAMN LET ME REPEAT THE STORY FOR YOU SPECIAL ED PEOPLE.....ONCE UPON A TIME INDIO BUSTED OUT HIS REGAL AND HE TOOK IT TO THE SOFTBALL GAME HE WAS CLOWN WITH IT AND TRINI TRYED TO PULL UP THE FABIANS MONTE BUT INDIO WAS HOTTER THEN I WENT TO DELIVER SOME GOLD PARTS TO FABIANS SHOP AND DAVID WAS WORKING ON THE PRIMER CUTLASS GETTING IT READY TO HOP AGAINST INDIOS REGAL HE PUMPED ME AND PANCHITO TO GO AGAINST THE REGAL BECUASE THEY (ROLEERZ ONLY) TAUGHT THEY WERE BAD, SO I FUCKED UP AND FELL FOR IT AND PANCHIYO AND I STARTED TO TALK SHIT TO SIMON AND THEN WE BROUGHT OUT THE BLACK LINCOLN AND IT BROKE BUT DAVID NEVER PULLED OUT THE CUTLASS AND MADE IT LOOK LIKE IT WAS ALL US
> *


I KNOW THIS LOOK LIKE A COP REPORT YOUR A PRO.



I GIVE YOU ALL THE PROPS ON #RAT IN THE VALLE! :biggrin: :happysad:  :0


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:28 PM~18233251
> *NA I SPEND TIME AT A REAL SHOP (ORLANDOS) PERFECT COLORS
> *


WHAT ARE YOU NOW SAYING FABIANS SHOP ANIT A REAL SHOP DAMN YOU NEED TO TAKE A STEP BACK AND SEE WHAT YOU ARE SAYING... THOSE GUYS PUTTING IN SOME HARD WORK OUT THERE AND THEY ARE PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:47 PM~18233403
> *WHY YOU GUYS UPSET..... BECUASE I LETTING PEOPLE KNOW THAT ALL YOU DO IS HIDE BEHIND THE WALL AND KEEP WATCHING ME TALK SHIT TO INDIO AND SIMON...WHEN YOU WHERE GUNNING FOR THEM TOO
> *


no we where hiding behind the wall watchin u look stupid and indio knew we where gettin the cutlass ready for the viejitos picnic but there starter went out on alincoln that didnt do shit from ur shop


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:48 PM~18233414
> *THATS HIS BEEF WITH LOUIES AND CACO AND THATS BEEN LIKE THAT FOR A WHILE
> *


WELL THATS HOW YOU BACK UP YOUR GUYS NICE I WANT TO BE ON YOUR TEAM.

FUCK THAT! YOU NO GOOD START WORKIN ON THAT CAR HOMIE!
SEE NEXT YEAR! :happysad: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:52 PM~18233438
> *WHAT ARE YOU NOW SAYING FABIANS SHOP ANIT A REAL SHOP DAMN YOU NEED TO TAKE A STEP BACK AND SEE WHAT YOU ARE SAYING... THOSE GUYS PUTTING IN SOME HARD WORK OUT THERE AND THEY ARE PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


no we r sayin that ur shop aint a real shop, only if u knew that we kick it wit fabian and ur tryin to start shit between us ur a fuckin lop


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:52 PM~18233438
> *WHAT ARE YOU NOW SAYING FABIANS SHOP ANIT A REAL SHOP DAMN YOU NEED TO TAKE A STEP BACK AND SEE WHAT YOU ARE SAYING... THOSE GUYS PUTTING IN SOME HARD WORK OUT THERE AND THEY ARE PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


YOUR IS NOT A REAL SHOP DONT GET FABIANS SHOP IN THE MIX HIS FRAME PAINT JOBS ARE BETTER THEN YOUR CANDYS!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

I DONT GOT A BEEF WITH CACO!!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:50 PM~18233428
> *I KNOW THIS LOOK LIKE A COP REPORT YOUR A PRO.
> I GIVE YOU ALL THE PROPS ON #RAT IN THE VALLE! :biggrin:  :happysad:    :0
> *


NAH JUST EXPOSING THE BULLSHIT THAT YOU GUYS DO AND ACT LIKE STANDING UP FOR THE CV...... YOU GUYS JUST LIKE THE DRAMA ... BUT NOW I DONT FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR CLUB ANYMORE.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:14 PM~18233130
> *TELL THE TRUTH I NEVER HAD PROBLEM WITH ANYONE OUT THERE TIL PEOPLE LIKE SIMON STARTED TALKING SHIT AND NOW OMAR AND IGORILLA... WASNT IT YOU DAVID PUMPING US TO TALK SHIT AND GO AGAINST SIMON AND INDIO 321... AT FABIANS SHOP ... THATS WHAT REALLY STARTED IT ALL RIGHT...
> *


I THINK YOU GOT YOUR SHIT FUCKED DID U NOT SAY YOU SAW DAVID AT FABIANS!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

INDIO AND SIMON THERE IT IS... AND IF YOU STILL WANT SIMON I DOWN TO NOSE THEM UP..... BUT UNTIL YOUR DONE..... HEY DAVID AND OMAR NOSE THEM UP GUYS YOU JUST JUMP TO THE TOP OF MY LIST


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 4 2010, 05:31 PM~18230087
> *it'll be more fun if its STREET KINGZ CC vs ROYAL FANTASIES CC,but no shit talkin
> *


AND HOMEGROWN 760 TO RECORD IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:57 PM~18233478
> *NAH JUST EXPOSING THE BULLSHIT THAT YOU GUYS DO AND ACT LIKE STANDING UP FOR THE CV...... YOU GUYS JUST LIKE THE DRAMA ... BUT NOW I DONT FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR CLUB ANYMORE.
> *


we rep da valle not just palm springs like u do i dont give a fuck about u feelin sorry about us, i feel sorry for ur club for havin a fuckin cry baby in there club,STREET KINGZ CC has done more then u ricardo have ever done in 15 years


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:57 PM~18233478
> *NAH JUST EXPOSING THE BULLSHIT THAT YOU GUYS DO AND ACT LIKE STANDING UP FOR THE CV...... YOU GUYS JUST LIKE THE DRAMA ... BUT NOW I DONT FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR CLUB ANYMORE.
> *











FEEL SORRY FOR YOURSELF CHILLON!  
THE VALLE COACHELLA FROM D TOWN TO MECCA!  NOT JUST THE GATEWAY AREA!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:00 AM~18233501
> *INDIO AND SIMON THERE IT IS... AND IF YOU STILL WANT SIMON I DOWN TO NOSE THEM UP..... BUT UNTIL YOUR DONE..... HEY DAVID AND OMAR NOSE THEM UP GUYS YOU JUST JUMP TO THE TOP OF MY LIST
> *


ur list of cryin to cuz we dont give u prps


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:00 AM~18233501
> *INDIO AND SIMON THERE IT IS... AND IF YOU STILL WANT SIMON I DOWN TO NOSE THEM UP..... BUT UNTIL YOUR DONE..... HEY DAVID AND OMAR NOSE THEM UP GUYS YOU JUST JUMP TO THE TOP OF MY LIST
> *


KOOL THAT MEANS A FREE JUMPER WITH THE DJ? :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 4 2010, 11:49 PM~18233419
> *hi jojo :wave:
> *


SUP FOO


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 4 2010, 11:04 PM~18233536
> *SUP FOO
> *


whats going down this weekend?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 12:05 AM~18233542
> *i dont think you have done your reserch there guy :nosad:
> *


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 12:05 AM~18233542
> *i dont think you have done your reserch there guy :nosad:
> *


trust me ive done my research


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:07 AM~18233560
> *THIS DONT COUNT!
> 
> 
> ...


ITS LO BUT NOT A LOWRIDER


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 12:02 AM~18233518
> *we rep da valle not just palm springs like u do i dont give a fuck about u feelin sorry about us, i feel sorry for ur club for havin a fuckin cry baby in there club,STREET KINGZ CC has done more then u ricardo have ever done in 15 years
> *


SURE IN YOUR LITTLE WORLD FOOL..... 92201-92271 THATS YOUR WORLD.... I DONT NEED TO STAND UP FOR THE CV THAT DOES IT BY ITSELF MANY YEARS BEFORE YOU CAME IN THE PICTURE.... I DONT KNOW WHY YOU THINK YOU ARE SAVING THE CV..... ITS BEEN STRONG FOR A LONG LONG TIME .......


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 5 2010, 12:06 AM~18233550
> *whats going down this weekend?
> *


DON'T KNOW YET.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:08 AM~18233566
> *SURE IN YOUR LITTLE WORLD FOOL..... 92201-92271 THATS YOUR WORLD.... I DONT NEED TO STAND UP FOR THE CV THAT DOES IT BY ITSELF MANY YEARS BEFORE YOU CAME IN THE PICTURE.... I DONT KNOW WHY YOU THINK YOU ARE SAVING THE CV..... ITS BEEN STRONG FOR A LONG LONG TIME .......
> *


i aint sayin im savin da cv u fuckin idiot, we r just reppin it like every other car club here ur just mad cuz u dont even got a car 2 rep the valle wit


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:08 AM~18233566
> *SURE IN YOUR LITTLE WORLD FOOL..... 92201-92271 THATS YOUR WORLD.... I DONT NEED TO STAND UP FOR THE CV THAT DOES IT BY ITSELF MANY YEARS BEFORE YOU CAME IN THE PICTURE.... I DONT KNOW WHY YOU THINK YOU ARE SAVING THE CV..... ITS BEEN STRONG FOR A LONG LONG TIME .......
> *


CV COACHELLA HIGH DIDNT YOU GO TO LA FA IN THERMAL! :biggrin: 
VALLE COACHELLA NOT CV TAPADO YOU FROM BANNING OR WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 4 2010, 11:09 PM~18233569
> *DON'T KNOW YET.
> *


did u get the pm from chuch?


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 09:49 AM~18226145
> *No it's a ? we had no hatting on big body's every caddie i sold was a 4 door big body!  90-89-88 dElegance!!
> 
> 
> ...


IVE DONE MY RESREACH TOO AND THIS DONT COUNT EITHER


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:15 AM~18233604
> *IVE DONE MY RESREACH TOO AND THIS DONT COUNT EITHER
> *


MY CAR MY DRIVE WAY!WHAT DO YOU MEAN?


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:12 AM~18233580
> *CV       COACHELLA HIGH DIDNT YOU GO TO LA FA IN THERMAL! :biggrin:
> VALLE COACHELLA NOT CV TAPADO YOU FROM BANNING OR WHAT? :biggrin:
> *


THATS JUST YOUR WET BACK ASS SAYING IT ONE WAY AND I USE CORRECT ENGLISH ....EVEN DIMANTIC DAVE SAYS COACHELLA VALLEY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 12:19 AM~18233628
> *DONT YOU GUYS HAVE RICE ROCKETS IN YOUR CLUB  :dunno:
> *


yea for daily drivers and there lowlows for shows


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:20 AM~18233632
> *THATS JUST YOUR WET BACK ASS SAYING IT ONE WAY AND I USE CORRECT ENGLISH ....EVEN DIMANTIC DAVE SAYS COACHELLA VALLEY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAVE IS WHITE ESE!HES MORE MEXICAN THEN U! :0


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:20 AM~18233632
> *THATS JUST YOUR WET BACK ASS SAYING IT ONE WAY AND I USE CORRECT ENGLISH ....EVEN DIMANTIC DAVE SAYS COACHELLA VALLEY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok fuckin cry baby good nite we'll let u cry more about ur props tomorrow nite


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 12:20 AM~18233635
> *yea for daily drivers and there lowlows for shows
> *


I THINK YOUR THE WRONG CLUB TO TALK SHIT SHIT ON EUROS :0 :0 AND YOUR BEST LOW LOWS CANT HANG WITH EURO FROM OUR CLUB


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> INDIO AND SIMON THERE IT IS... AND IF YOU STILL WANT SIMON I DOWN TO NOSE THEM UP..... BUT UNTIL YOUR DONE..... HEY DAVID AND OMAR NOSE THEM UP GUYS YOU JUST JUMP TO THE TOP OF MY LIST
> [/quote


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:23 AM~18233646
> *I THINK YOUR THE WRONG CLUB TO TALK SHIT SHIT ON EUROS  :0  :0  AND YOUR BEST LOW LOWS CANT HANG WITH EURO FROM OUR CLUB
> *


POST PICS! WE GOT PIOLIN!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:23 AM~18233646
> *I THINK YOUR THE WRONG CLUB TO TALK SHIT SHIT ON EUROS  :0  :0  AND YOUR BEST LOW LOWS CANT HANG WITH EURO FROM OUR CLUB
> *


the nissan sintra is the only clean car u guys have, and we paint r own cars we dont take them to other shops like ur green bike


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 12:22 AM~18233645
> *ok fuckin cry baby good nite we'll let u cry more about ur props tomorrow nite
> *


OKI DOKI DONT FORGET TO COME AROUND FROM THAT WALL NEXT TIME STOP BEING A LITTLE BITCH DAVID... SO CRY YOUR ASS TO SLEEP AND FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET OUT OF ALL THE SHIT TALKING YOU DO BEHIND PEOPLES BACK.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:20 AM~18233632
> *THATS JUST YOUR WET BACK ASS SAYING IT ONE WAY AND I USE CORRECT ENGLISH ....EVEN DIMANTIC DAVE SAYS COACHELLA VALLEY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEPA YEPA VIVA LA RAZA!FOR U HURRAY HURRAY IM A COCUNUT! :happysad:  :biggrin: :0


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:23 AM~18233654
> *
> OUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


is this what u want to nose up against us, do all ur cars come out like that from ur shop


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:23 AM~18233654
> *
> OUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IF YOU SEE REAL CLOSE TO THE RIGHT YOU WILL SEE THE STREET KINGS CUTLASS WAITING FOR SOME ONE TO BREAK DOWN SO THEY DONT HAVE TO HOP..... NOSE IT UP THAT LINCOLN IS READY FOR THAT CUTLASS OR ANYTHING YOU GOT........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:26 AM~18233670
> *OKI DOKI DONT FORGET TO COME AROUND FROM THAT WALL NEXT TIME STOP BEING A LITTLE BITCH DAVID... SO CRY YOUR ASS TO SLEEP AND FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET OUT OF ALL THE SHIT TALKING YOU DO BEHIND PEOPLES BACK.....
> *


OKI DOKI!YOUR REALLY WHITE INSIDE HOMIE GO MIX ME A CD!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 12:27 AM~18233678
> *is this what u want to nose up against us, do all ur cars come out like that from ur shop
> *


YOU STILL TALKING SHIT NOSE THAT ORANGE PEELED CUTLASS YOU GOT..I FORGOT THAT SHIT DONT HOP .......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:28 AM~18233684
> *IF YOU SEE REAL CLOSE TO THE RIGHT YOU WILL SEE THE STREET KINGS CUTLASS WAITING FOR SOME ONE TO BREAK DOWN SO THEY DONT HAVE TO HOP..... NOSE IT UP THAT LINCOLN IS READY FOR THAT CUTLASS OR ANYTHING YOU GOT........
> *


YOU SHOULD OF BUILT IT RIGHT AND YOU MAY HAVE HAD YOUR CHANCE!
2 SECOND HOPPER!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:26 AM~18233670
> *OKI DOKI DONT FORGET TO COME AROUND FROM THAT WALL NEXT TIME STOP BEING A LITTLE BITCH DAVID... SO CRY YOUR ASS TO SLEEP AND FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET OUT OF ALL THE SHIT TALKING YOU DO BEHIND PEOPLES BACK.....
> *


do u mean ur gonna cry urself to sleep cuz no one gives u props u fuckin pussy and i dont talk shit behind no ones back ur just mad cuz we probably get more props then u, and stop tryin to get other people to go against us cuz no one likes ur fat ass :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:29 AM~18233690
> *OKI DOKI!YOUR REALLY WHITE INSIDE HOMIE GO MIX ME A CD!
> *


I GOT A CD .... CD THESE NUTS WHEN WE COME UP WITH THE CARS


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:28 AM~18233684
> *IF YOU SEE REAL CLOSE TO THE RIGHT YOU WILL SEE THE STREET KINGS CUTLASS WAITING FOR SOME ONE TO BREAK DOWN SO THEY DONT HAVE TO HOP..... NOSE IT UP THAT LINCOLN IS READY FOR THAT CUTLASS OR ANYTHING YOU GOT........
> *


lets nose it up


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:31 AM~18233708
> *YOU SHOULD OF BUILT IT RIGHT AND YOU MAY HAVE HAD YOUR CHANCE!
> 2 SECOND HOPPER!
> *


MY BAD 2 INCH HOPPER! :0


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 12:25 AM~18233665
> *the nissan sintra is the only clean car u guys have, and we paint r own cars we dont take them to other shops like ur green bike
> *


homie this is about cars not bikes


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 12:32 AM~18233712
> *do u mean ur gonna cry urself to sleep cuz no one gives u props u fuckin pussy and i dont talk shit behind no ones back ur just mad cuz we probably get more props then u, and stop tryin to get other people to go against us cuz no one likes ur fat ass :thumbsup:
> *


YEP KEEP TALKING PUSSY THATS WHAT YOU DO


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:30 AM~18233698
> *YOU STILL TALKING SHIT NOSE THAT ORANGE PEELED CUTLASS YOU GOT..I FORGOT THAT SHIT DONT HOP .......
> *


my shit dont hop and what, my cutty is a show car u just jeolus cuz u cant afford a candy paint job


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 5 2010, 12:33 AM~18233728
> *homie this is about cars not bikes
> *


YEP THATS WHY ITS AT ANOTHER SHOP GETTING CLEANED UP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:32 AM~18233717
> *I GOT A CD .... CD THESE NUTS WHEN WE COME UP WITH THE CARS
> *


I THINK YOU HAVENT SEEN YOUR NUTS IN YEARS BUT ILL TAKE MY CAMERA TO LET YOU TAKE A LOOK FIRST!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 12:35 AM~18233735
> *my shit dont hop and what, my cutty is a show car u just jeolus cuz u cant afford a candy paint job
> *


MAN QUIT WHILE YOU ARE AHEAD DUMB ASS


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 12:31 AM~18233710
> *i remember a blue lincoln that smashed on street kings lincoln at there own picnic
> *


1st of al r lincoln was not a hooper and niather was urs


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 5 2010, 12:33 AM~18233728
> *homie this is about cars not bikes
> *


my bad lil homie


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:35 AM~18233739
> *YEP THATS WHY ITS AT ANOTHER SHOP GETTING CLEANED UP
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:36 AM~18233747
> *MAN QUIT WHILE YOU ARE AHEAD  DUMB ASS
> *


why cuz u wanna catch up


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:36 AM~18233744
> *I THINK YOU HAVENT SEEN YOUR NUTS IN YEARS BUT ILL TAKE MY CAMERA TO LET YOU TAKE A LOOK FIRST!
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT ALL YOU GOT YOU RUN OUT OF SHIT TO SAY.... WHY DONT YOU GO BUY ANOTHER BUCKET SHOW ME SOME PICS AND NEVER DO SHIT WITH IT...THATS YOU MO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:35 AM~18233739
> *YEP THATS WHY ITS AT ANOTHER SHOP GETTING CLEANED UP
> *











NICE RIDE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:38 AM~18233761
> *IS THAT ALL YOU GOT YOU RUN OUT OF SHIT TO SAY.... WHY DONT YOU GO BUY ANOTHER BUCKET SHOW ME SOME PICS AND NEVER DO SHIT WITH IT...THATS YOU MO
> *


YES SIR! ALL CHEVYS AND LOWRIDER  NOT RICERS AND BIKES :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

JUST REMEMBER KEEP THEM BATTERIES CHARGED DONT GET CAUGHT SLIPPING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 12:41 AM~18233780
> *the only reason you never seen it at its best was cuz i was always smashing on someone with a street kings sticker at a stop light :biggrin:
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 12:41 AM~18233780
> *the only reason you never seen it at its best was cuz i was always smashing on someone with a street kings sticker at a stop light :biggrin:
> *


ur never in indio foo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:42 AM~18233782
> *JUST REMEMBER KEEP THEM BATTERIES CHARGED DONT GET CAUGHT SLIPPING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT YOUR DILDO AND SLIPPERY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BATT AA CHARGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:42 AM~18233782
> *JUST REMEMBER KEEP THEM BATTERIES CHARGED DONT GET CAUGHT SLIPPING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if ur talkin about u then we have nutin to worry about,even wit r batteries low we'll still clown u guys :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:42 AM~18233785
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!
> *


can you shop me one? :uh:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NOT RICE BURNERS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 12:45 AM~18233802
> *can you shop me one? :uh:  since thats all your good at
> *


MR PAPPARAZZI HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 12:35 AM~18233735
> *my shit dont hop and what, my cutty is a show car u just jeolus cuz u cant afford a candy paint job
> *


NEITHER COULD YOU..... IS THAT A CANDY OR JUST SOME ORANGE TINT IN THE CLEAR WITH SOME FLAKE :yes: :yes: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 12:43 AM~18233789
> *ur never in indio foo
> *


i was eveywhere in that car :scrutinize:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:47 AM~18233820
> *NEITHER COULD YOU..... IS THAT A CANDY OR JUST SOME ORANGE TINT IN THE CLEAR WITH SOME FLAKE :yes:  :yes:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


its a house of color tangerine wit a house of color nova orange base,this paint cost me more then what ur 77 monte


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:45 AM~18233807
> *
> NOT RICE BURNERS!
> *











:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

OMAR YOU JUST MAD CUZ YOU CAN AFFORD ONE OF THOSE 50,000-80,000 RACE CARS WE BUILD AT OUR SHOP DONT HATE EVERYTHING IM GOOD AT... MAYBE YOU SHOULD LEARN HOW TO MAKE IT IN LIFE...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:47 AM~18233820
> *NEITHER COULD YOU..... IS THAT A CANDY OR JUST SOME ORANGE TINT IN THE CLEAR WITH SOME FLAKE :yes:  :yes:  :nono:  :nono:
> *











CANDY HOMIE!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 12:50 AM~18233832
> *i was eveywhere in that car :scrutinize: plus i was talkin about that blue silverado right here in d town aways smashed on him
> *


he is on air and it wasnt a hopper, and thats da only way u could smash on fools if there on air cuz they get up da same height


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 5 2010, 12:51 AM~18233838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sold and he's workin on a 68 conv


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:51 AM~18233840
> *OMAR YOU JUST MAD CUZ YOU CAN AFFORD ONE OF THOSE 50,000-80,000 RACE CARS WE BUILD AT OUR SHOP DONT HATE EVERYTHING IM GOOD AT... MAYBE YOU SHOULD LEARN HOW TO MAKE IT IN LIFE...
> *


ONCE AGAIN KING OF THE RICE BURNERS MUCH PROPS FOR THAT ******!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 12:50 AM~18233834
> *its a house of color tangerine wit a house of color nova orange base,this paint cost me more then what ur 77 monte
> *


IS IT A NOVA ORANGE BASE WITH A TANGERINE CONCETRATE IN THE CLEAR   ITS ALL GOOD ITS A GOOD TRY THOUGH


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:54 AM~18233855
> *IS IT Ahouse of color NOVA ORANGE BASE WITH A house of color TANGERINE Candy     ITS ALL GOOD ITS A GOOD TRY THOUGH
> *


yes it is rick


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:51 AM~18233840
> *OMAR YOU JUST MAD CUZ YOU CAN AFFORD ONE OF THOSE 50,000-80,000 RACE CARS WE BUILD AT OUR SHOP DONT HATE EVERYTHING IM GOOD AT... MAYBE YOU SHOULD LEARN HOW TO MAKE IT IN LIFE...
> *


DAME ALL THAT MONEY AND YOU DONT HAVE THE BEST RIDE IN THE VALLE COACHELLA! :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 12:51 AM~18233845
> *he is on air and it wasnt a hopper, and thats da only way u could smash on fools if there on air cuz they get up da same height
> *


You sure about that?? :dunno:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qhBayCvmxU&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qhBayCvmxU&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:53 AM~18233851
> *ONCE AGAIN KING OF THE RICE BURNERS MUCH PROPS FOR THAT ******!
> *


OK SUPER MEX .... FAMILIA GRAPHIX HEY STICKER BOY I THINK MY HOMEBOY MAXX CAME UP WITH THAT FAMILIA LOGO FIRST WHEN HE DID IT FOR FAMOUS STARS AND STRAPS MAYBE I SHOULD ASK HIM IF HE GAVE YOU PERMISSION TO BITE HIS STUFF


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:51 AM~18233840
> *OMAR YOU JUST MAD CUZ YOU CAN AFFORD ONE OF THOSE 50,000-80,000 RACE CARS WE BUILD AT OUR SHOP DONT HATE EVERYTHING IM GOOD AT... MAYBE YOU SHOULD LEARN HOW TO MAKE IT IN LIFE...
> *


15 YEARS 50,000.00DLLR CAR AND YOU END UP WITH A STREET KINGZ MONTE. (NICE JOB) WELL DONE RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:57 AM~18233865
> *DAME ALL THAT MONEY AND YOU DONT HAVE THE BEST RIDE IN THE VALLE COACHELLA! :biggrin:
> *


I LOWRIDE FOR MY SELF NOT FOR YOU IM A RIDER AND NOT LOOKING TO SWEEP THE SHOWS I LEAVE THAT UP TO OTHER PEOPLE.......BUT ENOUGH ABOUT ME WHAT ABOUT YOU.... I FEEL LIKE IM ON CNN


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:59 AM~18233873
> *OK SUPER MEX .... FAMILIA GRAPHIX HEY STICKER BOY I THINK MY HOMEBOY MAXX CAME UP WITH THAT FAMILIA LOGO FIRST WHEN HE DID IT FOR FAMOUS STARS AND STRAPS MAYBE I SHOULD ASK HIM IF HE GAVE YOU PERMISSION TO BITE HIS STUFF
> *


FAMILIAGRAFIX DONT NEED NO ONES PERMISSION .
CALL HIM YOUR GOOD AT BEING A RAT!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 12:59 AM~18233870
> *You sure about that?? :dunno:
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qhBayCvmxU&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qhBayCvmxU&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


after watchin this video hell yea im sure


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:02 AM~18233885
> *15 YEARS 50,000.00DLLR CAR AND YOU END UP WITH A STREET KINGZ MONTE. (NICE JOB) WELL DONE RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  is it missing door panels in that pic too??


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:02 AM~18233885
> *15 YEARS 50,000.00DLLR CAR AND YOU END UP WITH A STREET KINGZ MONTE. (NICE JOB) WELL DONE RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YEP THAT WAS THE DEAL A BROKEN DOWN CAR THAT YOU GUYS COULDNT DO SHIT WITH AND YOU GAVE UP ON BECUASE YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO BUILD SHIT ALL THE WAY... BUT IT WILL BITE YOU IN THE ASS WHEN ITS ONE OF THE FIRST ONES THAT CLOWNS YOU.... NOT BAD FOR A CHEAP LITTLE CAR HUH


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:02 AM~18233888
> *I LOWRIDE FOR MY SELF NOT FOR YOU IM A RIDER AND NOT LOOKING TO SWEEP THE SHOWS I LEAVE THAT UP TO OTHER PEOPLE.......BUT ENOUGH ABOUT ME WHAT ABOUT YOU.... I FEEL LIKE IM ON CNN
> *


YES RATTING EVERYONE OUT!








CALL UP NINJA I GIVE YOU PERMISSION! :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 01:05 AM~18233898
> *hell yea im sure
> *


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:06 AM~18233902
> *YEP THAT WAS THE DEAL A BROKEN DOWN CAR THAT YOU GUYS COULDNT DO SHIT WITH AND YOU GAVE UP ON BECUASE YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO BUILD SHIT ALL THE WAY... BUT IT WILL BITE YOU IN THE ASS WHEN ITS ONE OF THE FIRST ONES THAT CLOWNS YOU.... NOT BAD FOR A CHEAP LITTLE CAR HUH
> *


AND I BOUGHT THAT FOR SOME THING REAL QIUCK FOR SIMON AND I TO PLAY ... BUT I WILL BE YOUR GUYS NIGHT MARE


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:06 AM~18233902
> *YEP THAT WAS THE DEAL A BROKEN DOWN CAR THAT YOU GUYS COULDNT DO SHIT WITH AND YOU GAVE UP ON BECUASE YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO BUILD SHIT ALL THE WAY... BUT IT WILL BITE YOU IN THE ASS WHEN ITS ONE OF THE FIRST ONES THAT CLOWNS YOU.... NOT BAD FOR A CHEAP LITTLE CAR HUH
> *


we got rid of it cuz homie got a cleaner monte and it has weight in da trunk when we got it so u think nobody knows that ur hoppin da monte wit weight in da trunk


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

:happysad: LETS SEE WHEN WE CLOWN YOU GUYS CAN YOU TAKE OFF THE KINGS AND JUST BE THE QUEENS :happysad:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:08 AM~18233909
> *AND I BOUGHT THAT FOR SOME THING REAL QIUCK FOR SIMON AND I TO PLAY ... BUT I WILL BE YOUR GUYS NIGHT MARE
> *


NIGHTMARE!MORE LIKE KING KONG FOOL!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:08 AM~18233909
> *AND I BOUGHT THAT FOR SOME THING REAL QIUCK FOR SIMON AND I TO PLAY ... BUT I WILL BE YOUR GUYS NIGHT MARE
> *


yea with all that weightin da trunk


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:11 AM~18233919
> *:happysad: LETS SEE WHEN WE CLOWN YOU GUYS CAN YOU TAKE OFF THE KINGS AND JUST BE THE QUEENS  :happysad:
> *


A QUEEN IS STILL MORE THAN A 15 YEAR OLD CRYBABY SO WE WIN STILL!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 01:12 AM~18233923
> *yea with all that weightin da trunk
> *


YEP DONT FORGET ABOUT THE BIG 350 IN THE FRONT AND ITS STILL A 77 MONTE THE BIG ONE....NO EXCUSES JUST PULL UP OR SHUT UP


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:14 AM~18233927
> *A QUEEN IS STILL MORE THAN A 15 YEAR OLD CRYBABY SO WE WIN STILL!
> *


OK THEN WE AGREE THEN :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

MY BAD


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

:wave: wat up fool2??


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:16 AM~18233932
> *YEP DONT FORGET ABOUT THE BIG 350 IN THE FRONT AND ITS STILL A 77 MONTE THE BIG ONE....NO EXCUSES JUST PULL UP OR SHUT UP
> *


u guys have been shut up so many times and still talk all kinds of shit u guys got clowned by rollerz only and now ur tryin to come after us u guys r lame ur tryin to get a name for urself but the only name ur gettin is a fuckin cry baby


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 01:17 AM~18233935
> *a queen can also take it in da BUTT..  :cheesy:
> *


SO CAN YOU !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:17 AM~18233934
> *OK THEN WE AGREE THEN  :thumbsup:
> *


YES YOU AGREE TO BE THE BIGGEST CRYBABY IN THE VALLE!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 01:17 AM~18233935
> *a queen can also take it in da BUTT..  :cheesy:
> *


im gonna rape u in ur ass hole panchito shit u fuckin scranie pieace of if u make another comment about r queens


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:20 AM~18233943
> *SO CAN YOU !
> *


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 01:22 AM~18233946
> *im gonna rape u in ur ass hole panchito shit u fuckin scranie pieace of if u make another comment about r queens
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:16 AM~18233932
> *YEP DONT FORGET ABOUT THE BIG 350 IN THE FRONT AND ITS STILL A 77 MONTE THE BIG ONE....NO EXCUSES JUST PULL UP OR SHUT UP
> *


AND ALL THE LEAD IN THE TRUNK !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 01:23 AM~18233951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U NASTY PANCHITO!AND GAY YOU MAD YOU COULDNT GET MARRIED TO YOUR MAN TODAY!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2010, 01:22 AM~18233946
> *im gonna rape u in ur ass hole panchito shit u fuckin scranie pieace of if u make another comment about r queens
> *


WITH 16" CYLINDER! :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE+Aug 5 2010, 01:27 AM~18233958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you've never even seen a 16" cyinder anless it was going in your ass :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

*TTMFT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SORRY OFFICER WE DID NOT MEAN FOR ANY HARM TO RICARDO AKA KING KONG RICE BURNER TO TAKE UP THE BUTT WE WERE JUST HAVING SOME FUN!
IF HE KILLS HIMSELF AFTER HE WAKES UP TO A NIGHTMARE ABOUT THE STREETKINGZ SMASHING ON HIS MONTE WITH A 40DLLR PUMP. WE DEEPLY REGRET WRITING SHIT TO HIM. WE RESPECT THE WEST SIDE OF THE VALLE BUT NOT HIM! GOOD KNIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THIS REPORT WILL CLEAR ME FROM ANY WRONG DOING!SO ADIOS NINJAS MOFOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 01:34 AM~18233971
> *yea thats all i wanted 4 my B-day is to be married :tears:
> you've never even seen a 16" cyinder anless it was going in your ass :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY B-DAY PANCHITO YOU STILL A FAGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOOD NIGHT GOT WORK IN MY GARAGE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*ANY TRADES OR CASH OFFERS PM ME CAR IN SO CAL!!! *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOOD MORNING VALLE COACHELLA!








FOR YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:59 AM~18233873
> *OK SUPER MEX .... FAMILIA GRAPHIX HEY STICKER BOY I THINK MY HOMEBOY MAXX CAME UP WITH THAT FAMILIA LOGO FIRST WHEN HE DID IT FOR FAMOUS STARS AND STRAPS MAYBE I SHOULD ASK HIM IF HE GAVE YOU PERMISSION TO BITE HIS STUFF
> *


I UPGRADED TO VINYL-HATS-SHIRTS-BANNERS-PLAQUES AND ANY THING YOU MIGHT NEED FOR YOUR LOWRIDER!
IM NOT A SHOP SO I CAN ADVERTISE ON HERE RITE.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:59 AM~18233873
> *OK SUPER MEX .... FAMILIA GRAPHIX HEY STICKER BOY I THINK MY HOMEBOY MAXX CAME UP WITH THAT FAMILIA LOGO FIRST WHEN HE DID IT FOR FAMOUS STARS AND STRAPS MAYBE I SHOULD ASK HIM IF HE GAVE YOU PERMISSION TO BITE HIS STUFF
> *


I UPGRADED TO VINYL-HATS-SHIRTS-BANNERS-PLAQUES AND ANY THING YOU MIGHT NEED FOR YOUR LOWRIDER!
IM NOT A SHOP SO I CAN ADVERTISE ON HERE RITE.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:04 AM~18233896
> *FAMILIAGRAFIX  DONT NEED NO ONES PERMISSION .
> CALL HIM YOUR GOOD AT BEING A RAT!
> *


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Damn Omar your a *** when the first thing you do when you wake up is think of ME


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

:nicoderm: SUP VALLE


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

man this back and forth shit talking has went on now for almost 20 pages...lets talk about somthing else.when are the next couple of shows and where? what new things have you guys done to your rides? what new things are you going to do to your rides? any picnic funtions coming up? any cruz nites? any thing at all?....


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:42 AM~18233991
> *HAPPY B-DAY PANCHITO     :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: gracias :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 09:24 AM~18235443
> *Damn Omar your a *** when the first  thing you do when you wake up is think of ME
> *


The first thing I did was fart them the smell reminded me of you mr RF don't that mean Rollerz Forever?


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC+Aug 5 2010, 10:36 AM~18235948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cruise night every sat in mo vel


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

omg they been fighting all night :wow: 10 pages


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Aug 5 2010, 11:36 AM~18235948
> *man this back and forth shit talking has went on now for almost 20 pages...lets talk about somthing else.when are the next couple of shows and where? what new things have you guys done to your rides? what new things are you going to do to your rides? any picnic funtions coming up? any cruz nites? any thing at all?....
> *


amen bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Aug 5 2010, 10:36 AM~18235948
> *man this back and forth shit talking has went on now for almost 20 pages...lets talk about somthing else.when are the next couple of shows and where? what new things have you guys done to your rides? what new things are you going to do to your rides? any picnic funtions coming up? any cruz nites? any thing at all?....
> *


We tryed that and they started talking shit on my brothers Car that where this all came from


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 5 2010, 11:44 AM~18236443
> *omg they been fighting all night :wow:  10 pages
> *


I went to bed around midnight and I let my 5 year old son stay up and fight with them all night


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

yall need to have a battle royal :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Aug 5 2010, 12:05 PM~18236612
> *yall need to have a battle royal  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


How bout another softball game royal fantasies VS street kings and we check members


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 01:18 PM~18236728
> *How bout another softball game royal fantasies VS street kings and we check members
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 01:17 AM~18233935
> *a queen can also take it in da BUTT..  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 idk about this remark!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 4 2010, 11:23 PM~18233654
> *
> OUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WTF I can't see the video. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 5 2010, 01:56 AM~18234109
> *ANY TRADES OR CASH OFFERS PM ME CAR IN SO CAL!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ass regal u got there. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 5 2010, 02:20 PM~18237738
> *Nice ass regal u got there. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 4 2010, 10:30 PM~18232221
> *i got a ? for you guys.why is there always beef in the CV,it makes you guys look bad you guys should unite instead of compete against each other.you guys should represent the CV as one.no disrespect to no one just my 2 cents :biggrin:
> *


ITS TO HOT OUT THERE


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 10:38 AM~18235963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck now this :0 someones mom


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 5 2010, 02:23 PM~18237768
> *ITS TO HOT OUT THERE
> *


DRINK LOTS OF BEER IT HELPS :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 5 2010, 02:56 AM~18234109
> *ANY TRADES OR CASH OFFERS PM ME CAR IN SO CAL!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

anyone remember this 63? pic taken from the c.v.h.s car show back in 93, came out tearing shit up for a while but was not seen again.


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

lets go back in the day


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

what about this one?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Aug 5 2010, 03:05 PM~18238094
> *lets go back in the day
> *


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

my mom was in lowrider mag 1994' but i dont remember what mouth


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 5 2010, 02:35 PM~18238391
> *my mom was in lowrider mag 1994' but i dont remember what mouth
> *


the club was city cruzerz


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 5 2010, 02:35 PM~18238391
> *my mom was in lowrider mag 1994' but i dont remember what mouth
> *


Pics or it
didn't happen. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Aug 5 2010, 02:05 PM~18238094
> *lets go back in the day
> *










. Forget back in the day check out the new streetlow book putting down 4 the valle. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Aug 5 2010, 03:36 PM~18238407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happen to that 59 Fidel right


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Aug 5 2010, 03:42 PM~18238477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I did a lot of chrome and gold for the 77 grand prix that was a cool dude and almost bought whicho's convertible monte back in 1992


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 5 2010, 04:30 PM~18238866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT FROM THE WEGO SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

w up tommy. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Aug 5 2010, 10:36 AM~18235948
> *man this back and forth shit talking has went on now for almost 20 pages...lets talk about somthing else.when are the next couple of shows and where? what new things have you guys done to your rides? what new things are you going to do to your rides? any picnic funtions coming up? any cruz nites? any thing at all?....
> *


sept 19 viejitos is doin a carshow in coachella at the catholic church flyercomin soon :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Aug 5 2010, 03:07 PM~18238125
> *what about this one?
> 
> 
> ...


that ones juan's 63 gettin redone he's in r car club


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Aug 5 2010, 02:07 PM~18238125
> *what about this one?
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that car orlando painted the belly like 10 years ago.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 5 2010, 01:56 AM~18234109
> *ANY TRADES OR CASH OFFERS PM ME CAR IN SO CAL!!!
> 
> 
> ...


is that the 61 from skim in ur avatar??


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Aug 5 2010, 06:49 PM~18240606
> *is that the 61 from skim in ur avatar??
> *


yep 61 rag


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Damm i remember workin on that setup waaaay back in the day


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

what's up omar


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Wat up pedro uffin:


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Aug 5 2010, 04:42 PM~18238477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that charlie's old monte


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 5 2010, 02:23 PM~18237768
> *ITS TO HOT OUT THERE
> *


THAT'S NEVER STOPPED ANYONE....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 5 2010, 02:56 AM~18234109
> *ANY TRADES OR CASH OFFERS PM ME CAR IN SO CAL!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SUP TOMMY......GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET CHANCE BRO. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

wats up jojo you going to be here this weekend pm me your number


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Aug 5 2010, 08:35 PM~18241048
> *Wat up  pedro uffin:
> *


chilling drinking a cooooold 1 u know hey tommy did u ever fix my top?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Aug 5 2010, 08:53 PM~18241227
> *wats up jojo you going to be here this weekend pm me your number
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Aug 5 2010, 09:59 PM~18241284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that day was crazy


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

see,thats whats up....3-4 pages now,no beef talk....keep it up..


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EastsideLife CC_@Aug 5 2010, 09:54 PM~18241838
> *see,thats whats up....3-4 pages now,no beef talk....keep it up..
> *


X65


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Aug 5 2010, 07:59 PM~18241284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :buttkick: :buttkick: that was a crazy funkin day that lady even went in to labor at 8 months


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Aug 5 2010, 07:59 PM~18241284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i heard about that :wow:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

i thought that was a bad ass show and just as we were doing the hop or starting it all hell broke lose


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

whats up omar u doing ok still. with ur health r u good to go :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 5 2010, 10:10 PM~18241967
> *whats up omar u doing ok still. with ur health r u good to go :thumbsup:
> *


ALL GOOD BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

lets get together and be alride ONE LOVE 
all my freinds have alowrider the lowrider gets a little higher
PUEZ QVO RAZA 
everybodys haS there 15 min of fame enjoy it when u can everybodys shirt has 1thing in common they all say valle de coachella TTT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Aug 5 2010, 11:53 PM~18242593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If that aint unity I don't know what is :dunno: even with all the haters in attendance that day we still had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Aug 5 2010, 08:59 PM~18241284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Daaamn! That was a crazy ass show all I saw was bottles flying people running like roaches and a dumbass shooting in the air man the cops fucked that foo up! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 5 2010, 04:30 PM~18238866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TECATO YOUR RIGHT LETS NOT GO BACK IN THE DAY WHEN U WERE A "SIMPLE DESIRE" AND SIMON WAS KICKICKING STREET KNOWLEDGE AND WATCHING PLAYBOY THREW THE SKWIGLY LINES ON THE TV WHEN NO ONE WAS HOME. LETS GET BACK TO BEEFING . THIS CYBER BANGING IS GANGSTA .RUNNING YOUR MOUTH FROM THE COMFORT OF YOUR HOME,& ACTING LIKE NOTHING HAPPENED WHEN U SEE THAT PERSON .POCOS PERO LOCOS SHIT :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Aug 6 2010, 05:51 AM~18243291
> *TECATO YOUR RIGHT LETS NOT GO BACK IN THE DAY WHEN U WERE A "SIMPLE DESIRE" AND SIMON WAS KICKICKING STREET KNOWLEDGE AND WATCHING PLAYBOY THREW THE SKWIGLY LINES ON THE TV WHEN NO ONE WAS HOME. LETS GET BACK TO BEEFING . THIS CYBER BANGING IS GANGSTA .RUNNING YOUR MOUTH FROM THE COMFORT OF YOUR HOME,& ACTING LIKE NOTHING HAPPENED WHEN U SEE THAT PERSON  .POCOS PERO LOCOS SHIT  :roflmao:
> *


i always talk shit to people who do that and i was doin it the other nite :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 6 2010, 05:37 AM~18243453
> *i always talk shit to people who do that and i was doin it the other nite :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Go to sleep pirata. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I think I'm gunna do something productive today I'm gonna go put my car together If I finish I'll post pics later. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 6 2010, 05:54 AM~18243536
> *I think I'm gunna do something productive today I'm gonna go put my car together If I finish I'll post pics later. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me to.. i need to buy a pound of flake and five different candys today   :drama:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 06:06 PM~18239615
> *what ever happen to that 59 Fidel right
> *


fidel castro aka pops, sold it to some fool in L.A in those days


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 6 2010, 06:40 AM~18243468
> *Go to sleep pirata. :biggrin:
> *


i wa gettin ready to go to work :biggrin:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Aug 5 2010, 08:35 PM~18241048
> *Wat up  pedro uffin:
> *



Whats Up Tommy!!!


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Wats up marvin, hows your cars going almost done :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@Aug 6 2010, 05:51 PM~18248150
> *Whats Up Tommy!!!
> *


what up Marvin when you coming out here to visit. your bro comes out here alot to DJ and i always ask him where you at :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 5 2010, 02:24 PM~18237773
> *fuck now this  :0 someones mom
> *


 :uh: just a pic relax


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Aug 6 2010, 05:51 AM~18243291
> *TECATO YOUR RIGHT LETS NOT GO BACK IN THE DAY WHEN U WERE A "SIMPLE DESIRE" AND SIMON WAS KICKICKING STREET KNOWLEDGE AND WATCHING PLAYBOY THREW THE SKWIGLY LINES ON THE TV WHEN NO ONE WAS HOME. LETS GET BACK TO BEEFING . THIS CYBER BANGING IS GANGSTA .RUNNING YOUR MOUTH FROM THE COMFORT OF YOUR HOME,& ACTING LIKE NOTHING HAPPENED WHEN U SEE THAT PERSON  .POCOS PERO LOCOS SHIT  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

fontana cruz night was bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 6 2010, 07:46 PM~18248714
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Indio is that roberts honda civic :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

before


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

after


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 6 2010, 10:31 PM~18249710
> *fontana cruz night was bad ass :biggrin:
> *


ANY PICS???


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 6 2010, 10:48 PM~18249854
> *after
> 
> 
> ...



Paint or Powdercoat


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 6 2010, 10:11 PM~18250003
> *ANY PICS???
> *


nah homie my bad


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 6 2010, 11:33 PM~18250135
> *Paint or Powdercoat
> *


Paint bro not bad for doing most of the work with no shop and lil mulla!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOOD TURN OUT AT THE CAR WASH THANK EVERYONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANKS FABIAN FOR CRUZIN BY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE COACHELLA CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 7 2010, 02:39 PM~18252934
> *GOOD TURN OUT AT THE CAR WASH THANK EVERYONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice fotos omar


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

coachella chapter and imperial chapter at strip tease pad


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

coachella chapter


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

imperial chater


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

krylon paint lol


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

walmart paint on sale lol


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 6 2010, 10:44 PM~18249818
> *Indio is that roberts honda civic  :biggrin:
> *


Nah thats Rudys Honda Accord...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 7 2010, 07:08 PM~18254171
> *krylon paint lol
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 7 2010, 07:11 PM~18254184
> *walmart paint on sale lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WATCHA THE GRAFFITTI ARTIST


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 7 2010, 07:11 PM~18254184
> *walmart paint on sale lol
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY YOU CAN MAKE THAT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 7 2010, 06:11 PM~18254184
> *walmart paint on sale lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: wtf a iwata gun to a 3 dollor spray can :0


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

orlando doing magic on strip tease


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 7 2010, 09:51 PM~18254988
> *orlando doing magic on strip tease
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 7 2010, 09:51 PM~18254988
> *orlando doing magic on strip tease
> 
> 
> ...


HOW THE WORLD CAN CHANGE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  1 CAN AT A TIME!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

nice paint work...its coming together real nice


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE+Aug 7 2010, 12:16 PM~18252346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only am I impressed Im Inspired


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 8 2010, 10:54 AM~18257442
> *Not only am I impressed Im Inspired
> *


Thanks bro that's what we like to Do is inspire other lowriders but other people call it showing off.gracias


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 8 2010, 12:34 PM~18257614
> *Thanks bro that's what we like to Do is inspire other lowriders but other people call it showing off.gracias
> *


 :biggrin: STOP SHOWING OFF INDIO :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 8 2010, 12:34 PM~18257614
> *Thanks bro that's what we like to Do is inspire other lowriders but other people call it showing off.gracias
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

4 NEW YELLOW TOPS $135.OO EACH HIT ME UP ALREADY SOLD 2 I HAVE4 LEFT!
CALL 760 863-6865 OMAR


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

strip tease


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

strip tease gas tank


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

daily driver


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 8 2010, 12:42 PM~18257641
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ONE MORE TIME.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Got alitte work done today. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Thans Omar 4 the hook up I just got to get a bushing tomarrow and I'm done with the back. TTMFT. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 8 2010, 09:30 PM~18261114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THAT LOOKS GOOD INDIO- NO PROBLEM ANY TIME VALLE COACHELLA CLUBS ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 8 2010, 09:25 PM~18261060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL DAY SAT WITH STRIPTEASE AND YOU STILL HAVE TIME TO TEAR APART THE REGAL AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER ON SUNDAY AND POST PICS DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANYONE HAVING A PROBLEM WITH A DEALERSHIP CAR HIT UP ABEL HE'LL TAKE CARE OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!760 773-4849!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LEMON LAW


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Car Wash In Firestone. STREETKINGZ & STREET QUEENZ* 

We Had A Very Good Time[=


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

POPS JUST GOT PAID BY ABEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!$7,899.00  4 A LIMON


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 8 2010, 08:38 PM~18261178
> *ALL DAY SAT WITH STRIPTEASE AND YOU STILL HAVE TIME TO TEAR APART THE REGAL AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER ON SUNDAY AND POST PICS DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Had Orlando & Sam to help me out pulled off fixed it and put it back on. :biggrin: :biggrin: and still had time for some cold ones.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 8 2010, 10:01 PM~18261362
> *Had Orlando & Sam to help me out pulled off fixed it and put it back on. :biggrin:  :biggrin: and still had time for some cold ones.
> *


TEAM WORK BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX!


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

whats every one im in jalisco mex ill post pics manana on vacation i only got 1 hour o im going to look back a couple of pages :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 7 2010, 09:51 PM~18254988
> *orlando doing magic on strip tease
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck if my ride had KRYLON undies and it didn´t look like that i would just give up or hit up orlando for some tips. not talking shit just my 50cents looks good frankie remember guy´s im not talking shit............. :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 7 2010, 02:55 PM~18253009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i wanted to put thumbs up but the comp here sucks
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 8 2010, 09:30 PM~18261114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good indio I will give u PROPS hit u guy´s up when i get back


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

later guys ill post pics manana


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 9 2010, 12:19 PM~18265913
> *later guys ill post pics manana
> *


Post pics of the hoodrats. Bring me a souviner pirata. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jreycadi81_@Aug 9 2010, 04:30 PM~18267733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
 BORN AND RAISED


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jreycadi81_@Aug 9 2010, 04:30 PM~18267733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did u take that pic at, fuckin looks firme homie


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 8 2010, 09:57 PM~18261339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you need that brochure printed , let me know , ill even do the folding for free


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 8 2010, 09:32 PM~18261124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttmft 4 VIEJITOS CC VALLE DE COACHELLA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 9 2010, 12:10 PM~18265824
> * i wanted to put thumbs up but the comp here sucks
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 .. nice street kings


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

strip tease


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

nice pictures everyone...keep posting em up here...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 9 2010, 12:59 PM~18265737
> *whats every one im in jalisco mex ill post pics manana on vacation i only got 1 hour o im going to look back a couple of pages :biggrin:
> *


Joto bring indio some guarachis he need them.......


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

what size..........Indio  i tu k kieres orlando...............


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

okay my time is up ill try 2 get on later today................................


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

This topic runs well without haters!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 10 2010, 12:22 PM~18275575
> *what size..........Indio    i tu k kieres orlando...............
> *


Una prima de jalisco....primo..... :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 10 2010, 12:22 PM~18275575
> *what size..........Indio    i tu k kieres orlando...............
> *


Parra el indio un trompo y para el simon una resortera y para mi una lotteria mexicana y buenas con el indio .......


----------



## drody1955 (Jun 26, 2009)

Orlando, Hit up Ceaser. He wanted to talk to you about his roof on the 64.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drody1955_@Aug 10 2010, 10:30 PM~18281580
> *Orlando, Hit up Ceaser. He wanted to talk to you about his roof on the 64.
> *


Cool......


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 10 2010, 10:28 PM~18281567
> *Parra el indio un trompo y para el simon una resortera y para mi una lotteria mexicana y buenas con el indio .......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 10 2010, 10:28 PM~18281567
> *Parra el indio un trompo y para el simon una resortera y para mi una lotteria mexicana y buenas con el indio .......
> *


  ok ill look manana cuz we are going to leon.......but for real thats what u guy{s want..........


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

simon whats up what are u doing ese


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 11 2010, 02:51 PM~18286202
> * ok ill look manana cuz we are going to leon.......but for real thats what u guy{s want..........
> *


Lla que vas para leon traime unas botas pitiadas de burro gracias


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

wtf okay ill ask what size 7 :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 11 2010, 02:56 PM~18286227
> *simon  whats up  what are u doing ese
> *


I'm at the shop with orlando and indio puttin in work where u at wey?


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

im in jalisco on vacation again dog tell esa bollas de perros what they whant for real..............


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

hurry up my time is runing


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

whats up omar


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 11 2010, 03:04 PM~18286292
> *im in jalisco on vacation again dog tell esa  bollas de perros what they whant for real..............
> *


V er
Ve a la farmacia I comprame una caja de sikos ex grande porfavor


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

what ever pues ok later


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 11 2010, 03:14 PM~18286379
> *what ever pues ok later
> *


Lol orlando took my phone bRO bring back whatever :thumbsup: be safe out there


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 11 2010, 03:10 PM~18286346
> *whats up omar
> *


DONT GET THEM FOOLS NOTHING AND ENJOY YOUR VACATION BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 10 2010, 10:28 PM~18281567
> *Parra el indio un trompo y para el simon una resortera y para mi una lotteria mexicana y buenas con el indio .......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now thats some funny shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 11 2010, 02:17 PM~18286405
> *Lol orlando took my phone bRO bring back whatever :thumbsup: be safe out there
> *


Joto don't be scared. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 11 2010, 03:04 PM~18286292
> *im in jalisco on vacation again dog tell esa  bollas de perros what they whant for real..............
> *


Una taza enforma de chichis fool.... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 9 2010, 06:17 PM~18268746
> *ttmft 4 VIEJITOS CC VALLE DE COACHELLA
> *


ttt


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 8 2010, 07:38 PM~18260005
> *STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 11 2010, 11:07 PM~18290307
> *Una taza enforma de chichis fool.... :biggrin:
> *


ok pues jotolon i didnt know u like chichi´s :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 11 2010, 03:24 PM~18286481
> *DONT GET THEM FOOLS NOTHING AND ENJOY YOUR VACATION BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i know puras pendejadas con esos perros sapeteros :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Aug 11 2010, 09:44 PM~18289629
> *whats up valle  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que onda LATINO CLASSICS :wave:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

ill be home in 8 more days :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 8 2010, 09:30 PM~18261114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ay INDIO pm me on how much they charged you to chrome the gas tank


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

later time is up


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 12 2010, 05:32 PM~18296520
> *ay INDIO pm me on how much they charged you to chrome the gas tank
> *


Jus give me like 300 Dollars and I'll get u one pirata. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 12 2010, 06:28 PM~18296499
> *ill be home in 8 more days  :thumbsup:
> *


Traite dos primas o no te vengas...aque rancho fuites a jalisco......toda via andan en burro o en bicycleta........ :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 12 2010, 07:52 PM~18297245
> *Jus give me like 300 Dollars  and I'll get u one pirata. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Give me 100 bucks y yo te doy atra..............


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

what up every one


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 8 2010, 09:32 PM~18261124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 8 2010, 07:38 PM~18260005
> *STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 9 2010, 06:17 PM~18268746
> *ttmft 4 VIEJITOS CC VALLE DE COACHELLA
> *


ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PERFECT ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PERFECT TITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PERFECT FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PERFECT KOLORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

paint for now chrome later







:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*T.T.T.*


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 12 2010, 07:52 PM~18297245
> *Jus give me like 300 Dollars  and I'll get u one pirata. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what ur CRAZY :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST GOT BACK FROM A STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ MEETING AND ALIL VUELTA IN INDIO EVERY 2 WEEKS!  HWY 111 ---7-11 LIKE THE OLD DAYZ!!!!!!!!!
ALSO WANT TO WELCOME THE NEW MEMBER ALFONSO CADENAS AND HIS 83 CUTLASS CHOP TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















































GRACIAS-ROLLERZ ONLY--BAJITOS DEL VALLE---CITY CRUISERS FOR SHOWING UP TO TAKE A VUELTA!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NEW MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Go to sleep fatass Pomona time tomarrow. :biggrin: bring the ice chest I got water & gatorade .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 14 2010, 10:17 PM~18311384
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM A STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ MEETING AND ALIL VUELTA IN INDIO EVERY 2 WEEKS!  HWY 111 ---7-11 LIKE THE OLD DAYZ!!!!!!!!!
> ALSO WANT TO WELCOME THE NEW MEMBER ALFONSO CADENAS AND HIS 83 CUTLASS CHOP TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 14 2010, 09:17 PM~18311384
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM A STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ MEETING AND ALIL VUELTA IN INDIO EVERY 2 WEEKS!  HWY 111 ---7-11 LIKE THE OLD DAYZ!!!!!!!!!
> ALSO WANT TO WELCOME THE NEW MEMBER ALFONSO CADENAS AND HIS 83 CUTLASS CHOP TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


nice 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 14 2010, 03:09 PM~18308896
> *PERFECT ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 14 2010, 10:17 PM~18311384
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM A STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ MEETING AND ALIL VUELTA IN INDIO EVERY 2 WEEKS!  HWY 111 ---7-11 LIKE THE OLD DAYZ!!!!!!!!!
> ALSO WANT TO WELCOME THE NEW MEMBER ALFONSO CADENAS AND HIS 83 CUTLASS CHOP TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


WE R GOIN 2 BE DOIN THIS EVERY TO WEEKS, NEXT ONE IS ON FRI AUG 27 EVERY CLUB IS INVITED MANIACOS,DESERT BOYS,PUBLIC ENEMY,VALLE STYLE,ROYAL FANTASIES,EASTSIDE LIFE,ROLLERZ ONLY,GOODTIMES,GRUOPE,INTOXICATED,BAJITOS DEL VALLE,CITY CRUSIERS,LATINO CLASSICS,VIEJITOS,NEW ILLUSIONS,WE RIDIN AND ANY CLUB THAT I FOR GOT AND PLEASE NO DRAMA


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

40 min to Pomona swapmeet it's on.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 15 2010, 04:20 AM~18312383
> *40 min to Pomona swapmeet it's on.
> *


Back from pomona.


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

back from pomona burnt out been up since 330am :wow: :wow: :uh: :uh:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 8 2010, 10:32 PM~18261124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT DAY 12 OR 19


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2 left


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 16 2010, 02:02 PM~18323794
> *WHAT DAY 12 OR 19
> *


SEPT.19th all day long!!!!!!!!


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 14 2010, 10:21 PM~18311403
> *NEW MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: more pics omar of that night


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 14 2010, 10:39 PM~18311539
> *Go to sleep fatass Pomona time tomarrow. :biggrin: bring the ice chest I got water & gatorade .
> *


what did you get?


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 12 2010, 08:10 PM~18297438
> *Give me 100 bucks y yo te doy atra..............
> *


OTRA QUE? pinchi gordo :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

WHATS UP CACO


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 16 2010, 04:52 PM~18324967
> *SEPT.19th all day long!!!!!!!!
> *


COOL THANKS


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 16 2010, 04:48 PM~18324927
> *2 left
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 14 2010, 11:53 PM~18312003
> *WE R GOIN 2 BE DOIN THIS EVERY TO WEEKS, NEXT ONE IS ON FRI AUG 27 EVERY CLUB IS INVITED MANIACOS,DESERT BOYS,PUBLIC ENEMY,VALLE STYLE,ROYAL FANTASIES,EASTSIDE LIFE,ROLLERZ ONLY,GOODTIMES,GRUOPE,INTOXICATED,BAJITOS DEL VALLE,CITY CRUSIERS,LATINO CLASSICS,VIEJITOS,NEW ILLUSIONS,WE RIDIN AND ANY CLUB THAT I FOR GOT AND PLEASE NO DRAMA
> *


  thats wat im talking about


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle hey i have a fifth wheel up for sale homies 200 obo pm me if interested it will look good on a gbody :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: so hit me up 
my its a 14"


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 16 2010, 04:31 PM~18325326
> *HOW MUCH
> *


ONE LEFT $150 900 CRANKIN AMPS YELLOW TOP!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Aug 16 2010, 06:40 PM~18326628
> *whats up valle hey i have a fifth wheel up for sale homies 200 obo pm me if interested it will look good on a gbody  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: so hit me up
> 
> 
> ...


14-15


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 16 2010, 07:45 PM~18326678
> *14-15
> *


my bad homie a 14"


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

whats crackn david.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Aug 16 2010, 06:58 PM~18326843
> *whats crackn david.
> *


NUTIN MUCH HOMIE, U GUYS COMIN DOWN FOR THE VIEJITOS CARSHOW ON SEPT 19 AND TO R KICK BACKS EVERY 2 WEEKS AT ROUND TABLE PIZZA


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

4 sure homie.


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

grasias 4 the invite bro.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Aug 16 2010, 05:40 PM~18326628
> *whats up valle hey i have a fifth wheel up for sale homies 200 obo pm me if interested it will look good on a gbody  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: so hit me up
> my its a 14"
> 
> ...


Orlando said he got 150 hit him up.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Aug 16 2010, 07:13 PM~18327018
> *grasias 4 the invite bro.
> *


no problem caco


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Went to Pomona looking for a bumper kit didn't find one but i found this one down the street for 150$$$ and it's E&G. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 16 2010, 09:19 PM~18328692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FROM PANCHO?


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

sup people i need some wheel well moldings for a cutty if anybody got some get at me thanks....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Aug 16 2010, 09:26 PM~18329493
> *sup people i need some wheel well moldings for a cutty if anybody got some get at me thanks....
> *


i have one


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

how much you want homie?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Aug 16 2010, 09:33 PM~18329536
> *how much you want homie?
> *


i have one left back one just come get it, ill let u know when i get home


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 16 2010, 09:38 PM~18329592
> *i have one left back one just come get it, ill let u know when i get home
> *


oh and ones that go on the bottom of the door and body


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

hell yea homie... where you stay????


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Aug 16 2010, 09:46 PM~18329647
> *hell yea homie... where you stay????
> *


la quinta, i wont be there till saturday homie ill pm u later


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

cool thanks........


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Aug 16 2010, 09:26 PM~18329493
> *sup people i need some wheel well moldings for a cutty if anybody got some get at me thanks....
> *


There was a cutty at the junkyard with all the wheel well moulding in Thousand pAlms about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:16 PM~18329411
> *FROM PANCHO?
> *


No that fool burned me he said he sold it but be took me to his homies house and hooked me up. :biggrin:


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

I STILL HAVE THE 5TH WHEEL FOR SALE IF ANYBODY WANTS IT...LOWERING THE PRICE. TO 250$ HIT ME UP...ITS JUST SITTING IN MY GARAGE AN COULD GO TO SOMEONE WHO IS GONNA USE IT. NEEDS A LITTLE METAL WORK AND RE-CHROMED. AND PAINTED TO YOUR OWN COLOR(S).ALSO HAVE THESE 12" KICKER COMPS FOR SALE.175$


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 16 2010, 04:30 PM~18325316
> *COOL THANKS
> *


Andy...It's to hot out here for you doggy. J/k.....bring that bad boy out here with the new look!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 17 2010, 08:57 AM~18331719
> *Andy...It's to hot out here for you doggy.  J/k.....bring that bad boy out here with the new look!!!
> *


PICS ANDY GIVE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT UP JOJO


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Aug 16 2010, 10:26 PM~18329493
> *sup people i need some wheel well moldings for a cutty if anybody got some get at me thanks....
> *


HEY HOMIE GOT DOORS WITH POWERWINDWS TRUNK BACK BUMPER,AN PLASTIC AND GLASS REAR WINDOW AN SIDES LEFT MUST GO ASAP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DONT LET THE DEALERS MESS WITH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 17 2010, 11:37 AM~18332990
> *DONT LET THE DEALERS MESS WITH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DONT DRIVE A LEMON UNLESS IT HAS WIRE WHEELS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

almost done


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 17 2010, 09:57 AM~18331719
> *Andy...It's to hot out here for you doggy.  J/k.....bring that bad boy out here with the new look!!!
> *


HEY HOMIE ITS NOT HOT OUT THERE I AM FROM THE MIDDLE EAST HOMEBOY THATS WERE ITS HOT WHEN I WAS A KID BACK HOME I RUN IN THE 125 .....MY HOMETOWN IS ...DAHEE


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Aug 16 2010, 06:40 PM~18326628
> *whats up valle hey i have a fifth wheel up for sale homies 200 obo pm me if interested it will look good on a gbody  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: so hit me up
> my its a 14"
> 
> ...


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Aug 16 2010, 06:40 PM~18326628
> *whats up valle hey i have a fifth wheel up for sale homies 200 obo pm me if interested it will look good on a gbody  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: so hit me up
> my its a 14"
> 
> ...



thought u were hooking me up with it ha


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Aug 16 2010, 10:26 PM~18329493
> *sup people i need some wheel well moldings for a cutty if anybody got some get at me thanks....
> *


ay mark i got a pair at my moms pad ill be home on friday ill give them to you. hit me up later ese


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 16 2010, 09:19 PM~18328692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it a 13 or 14 mari :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 16 2010, 02:58 PM~18325012
> *OTRA QUE? pinchi gordo :biggrin:
> *


Dice el gordo que te da otra cojida..........tu decides....


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Aug 17 2010, 02:53 PM~18334182
> *thought u were hooking me up with it ha
> *


u never said anything if u want call me we can make a deal and keep it in the club


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Aug 17 2010, 06:23 PM~18336761
> *u never said anything if u want call me we can make a deal and keep it in the club
> *


umm ite then ill see whats up
but if anyone wonts it just sell it
hows the 68 comming out??


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Aug 17 2010, 08:22 PM~18337308
> *umm ite then ill see whats up
> but if anyone wonts it just sell it
> hows the 68 comming out??
> *


alright cool the 68 coming along good the hood and fenders done now getting ready to sand the whole car then primer in a few days or so then paint in about 3weeks


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Aug 17 2010, 07:24 PM~18337330
> *alright cool the 68 coming along good the hood and fenders done now getting ready to sand the whole car then primer in a few days or so then paint in about 3weeks
> *


thats down right there
so in about a month u will have the plack up our whAT HA


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

whats up roch83


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 17 2010, 09:07 AM~18331808
> *PICS ANDY GIVE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT UP JOJO
> *


SUP HOMIE....HOW YOU BEEN FEELING??? :wave: :wave:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 17 2010, 08:25 PM~18338003
> *whats up roch83
> *



WHATS UP BEN :biggrin: 

HOWS THE CAPRICE GOING


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 5 2010, 01:17 AM~18233935
> * MY BAD
> *


good job panchito!
:thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 17 2010, 09:29 PM~18338799
> *good job panchito!
> :thumbsup:
> *


yea that was stupid :yessad:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 17 2010, 12:17 PM~18333330
> *almost done
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good franky.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:07 AM~18233560
> *
> *











one left $150.00


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 16 2010, 09:19 PM~18328692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Indio am going to tia's choles house this weekend queres que te lleve the bumper kit to ron's at black magic..........let me know punal.........


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 18 2010, 12:17 AM~18340360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 17 2010, 10:21 PM~18339436
> *Indio am going to tia's choles house this weekend queres que te lleve the bumper kit to ron's at black magic..........let me know punal.........
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: paisa can u take my tail lights too!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

ALL GATE NO WEIGHT! CHILLONES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

dats firme?whats up simon.......


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

What's up caco! Just trying to get my shit ready for them HATERZ out there how u been bro?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 18 2010, 08:28 AM~18342338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those where the good ol days but no more hopping for me I'm jus gunna try to make it look good. :biggrin: maybe when I get out of work I'll call u so we can take the front suspension apart. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 18 2010, 12:19 PM~18343681
> *Those where the good ol days but no more hopping for me I'm jus gunna try to make it look good. :biggrin: maybe when I get out of work I'll call u so we can take the front suspension apart. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ill be at the shop tecato :thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

im good bro just here chilln,thats cool your workn on da monte,cant 
wait 2 see it .. keep in touch homie.its all good que no....


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

'PULL UP OR SHUT UP'  

HATERZ ONLY TTT. uffin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 01:18 PM~18344276
> *'PULL UP OR SHUT UP'
> 
> HATERZ ONLY TTT.  uffin:
> *


Did u hear that on truucha NUT RIDER?


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 18 2010, 01:20 PM~18344292
> *Did u hear that on truucha NUT RIDER?
> *


W UP DON SIMON WHAT ON TRUCCHA NAWW Y?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Aug 18 2010, 12:46 PM~18343968
> *im good bro just here chilln,thats cool your workn on da monte,cant
> wait 2 see it .. keep in touch homie.its all good que no....
> *


Its gonna be out soon bro I just hope all of these shit talkers r ready for it :thumbsup: aight caco take it easy bro


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 01:23 PM~18344321
> *W UP DON SIMON WHAT ON TRUCCHA NAWW Y?
> *


:roflmao: that's what all the ****** from L.A say before they hop I hear u got a regal peter?


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 18 2010, 01:25 PM~18344348
> *:roflmao: that's what all the ****** from L.A say before they hop I hear u got a regal peter?
> *


REGAL U GOT SOME REALLY BAD INFO BRO I GOT SOMETHING A LIL BIT BETTER THEN A G BODY N IS SITTING ON THE GARAGE JUST 4 ALL THOSE SHYT TALKERS U KNOW WHO THEY R :biggrin: 

LO UNICO KE ME PARESCO A LOS TERRONES ES EL PEDASOTE DE CARNE KE ME CUELGA.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 01:30 PM~18344391
> *REGAL U GOT SOME REALLY BAD INFO BRO I GOT SOMETHING A LIL BIT BETTER THEN A G BODY N IS SITTING ON THE GARAGE JUST 4 ALL THOSE SHYT TALKERS U KNOW WHO THEY R :biggrin:
> 
> LO UNICO KE ME PARESCO A LOS TERRONES ES EL PEDASOTE DE CARNE KE ME CUELGA.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: calmate burro! Yea I know who ur talking about :thumbsup: goodluck with that homie


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 18 2010, 01:34 PM~18344432
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: calmate burro! Yea I know who ur talking about :thumbsup: goodluck with that homie
> *


TRUST ME DOG NO NEED NO LUCK I GOT ABOUT 2000LBS OF WEIGHT ON MY SHYT. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 01:37 PM~18344455
> *TRUST ME DOG NO NEED NO LUCK I GOT ABOUT 2000LBS OF WEIGHT ON MY SHYT.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:thumbsup: it takes a lot more then weight all weight is for is to give the chillons another excuse to cry about


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 18 2010, 01:40 PM~18344487
> *:thumbsup: it takes a lot more then weight all weight is for is to give the chillons another excuse to cry about
> *


YES B REAL WITH UR SELF DON SIMON. :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 01:44 PM~18344529
> *YES B REAL WITH UR SELF DON SIMON. :thumbsup:
> *


I always keep it real I heard that there r rumors of indios regal being weighed down the trunk is always open so whoever wants to see it is more then welcome and if they know anything about weight or hopping they can walk up to the car and see if its weighed down without even seeing the weight itself so like I said it just gives the chillons something else to cry about whether its there or not :thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 18 2010, 01:51 PM~18344598
> *I always keep it real I heard that there r rumors of indios regal being weighed down the trunk is always open so whoever wants to see it is more then welcome and if they know anything about weight or hopping they can walk up to the car and see if its weighed down without even seeing the weight itself so like I said it just gives the chillons something else to cry about whether its there or not :thumbsup:
> *


IS ALL GOOD I CAN CARE LESS ABOUT THAT U CAN PUT A ELEPHANT IN THE TRUNK N DONT MEAN NUTTING 2 ME OR U CAN PUT 1MIL LBS IS UR GUYS PEDO THATS Y I JUST TOLD U 'B REAL WITH UR SELF'.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 01:55 PM~18344633
> *IS ALL GOOD I CAN CARE LESS ABOUT THAT U CAN PUT A ELEPHANT IN THE TRUNK N DONT MEAN NUTTING 2 ME OR U CAN PUT 1MIL LBS IS UR GUYS PEDO THATS Y I JUST TOLD U 'B REAL WITH UR SELF'.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Whats up Valle!!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 18 2010, 12:17 AM~18340360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Look At that shit


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 18 2010, 06:51 PM~18347128
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


:wave: what's up bRO


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 17 2010, 06:10 PM~18336631
> *Dice el gordo que te da otra cojida..........tu decides....
> *


dile al gordo que primero to take some extence cuz he still pees on his lil bolitas.............lol


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 17 2010, 09:34 PM~18338104
> *SUP HOMIE....HOW YOU BEEN FEELING??? :wave:  :wave:
> *


I AM COOL JUST MISSING MY RIDE


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

a lil somthing i started working on


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Aug 19 2010, 02:00 PM~18354768
> *a lil somthing i started working on
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pertty solid. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 19 2010, 09:44 AM~18352171
> *dile al gordo que primero to take some extence cuz he still pees on his lil bolitas.............lol
> *


No son bolitas son vergotitas o vergototas .mi hijo.


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

STRIPTEASE GIRL


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 19 2010, 07:56 PM~18357057
> *Looks pertty solid. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle im going to be having withdraws from lay it low going on vacation homies going to the beach need to get away to damn hot :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
hoping to see some of this at the beach


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetKingz57_@Aug 12 2010, 08:50 AM~18292043
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 8 2010, 09:32 PM~18261124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST FOUND A 1942 PRE-WAR CADILLAC SEDAN 9K HIT ME UP


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

striptease is done thank you coachella and imperial chapter for all the help RFFR AND OMAR 13


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 20 2010, 10:46 AM~18362209
> *striptease is done thank you coachella and imperial chapter for all the help RFFR AND OMAR 13
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTIME BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SEPT 19TH I NEED A LINE UP!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 20 2010, 09:47 AM~18362212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looks good


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 20 2010, 02:22 PM~18364371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did u get that flag up there? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Aug 20 2010, 04:26 AM~18360086
> *whats up valle im going to be having withdraws from lay it low going on vacation homies going to the beach need to get away to damn hot  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hoping to see some of this at the beach
> 
> ...


Please take some pics.......


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 21 2010, 11:25 AM~18369439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 21 2010, 09:29 PM~18372711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 21 2010, 10:11 PM~18373343
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Hopefully ur lady let's u out. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 20 2010, 10:46 AM~18362209
> *striptease is done thank you coachella and imperial chapter for all the help RFFR AND OMAR 13
> 
> 
> ...


Extend those arms franky! :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 19 2010, 10:04 PM~18358402
> *STRIPTEASE GIRL
> 
> 
> ...


:boink:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 21 2010, 11:25 AM~18369439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yea! :thumbsup: its gonna be on! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 21 2010, 09:29 PM~18372711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 21 2010, 11:17 PM~18373367
> *Hopefully ur lady let's u out. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :yessad:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 21 2010, 11:33 PM~18373468
> *:wow: :yessad:
> *


ill be there just make sure both of you clowns are there......................... :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 22 2010, 10:37 AM~18375513
> *ill be there just make sure both of you clowns are there......................... :biggrin:
> *


And bring the regal mandilon........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NEED A LINE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whos coming on the 28th? :cheesy: streetkings and some rollerz....Royal Fantasies


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 22 2010, 10:37 AM~18375513
> *ill be there just make sure both of you clowns are there......................... :biggrin:
> *


Ok tecato we will see :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 22 2010, 10:45 AM~18375570
> *And bring the regal mandilon........
> *


:roflmao: x2


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 22 2010, 03:47 PM~18377270
> *whos coming on the 28th? :cheesy: streetkings and some rollerz....Royal Fantasies
> *


To what? :dunno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 22 2010, 03:50 PM~18377290
> *Ok tecato we will see :cheesy:
> *


just call me before you guys leave pinchi bola the perras :biggrin: oh im not taking my hina like you guys do................


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 22 2010, 03:56 PM~18377323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I forgot :banghead:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 22 2010, 03:56 PM~18377326
> *just call me before you guys leave pinchi bola the perras :biggrin: oh im not taking my hina like you guys do................
> *


Be there or be square chavala :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 22 2010, 03:58 PM~18377341
> *Oh I forgot :banghead:
> *


HARDER BREAK THAT WALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 22 2010, 02:56 PM~18377323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 22 2010, 04:00 PM~18377354
> *Be there or be square chavala :cheesy:
> *


when is it enyways


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 22 2010, 04:01 PM~18377359
> *HARDER BREAK THAT WALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Is this hard enough :boink: Toma! :boink: Toma! :boink: Toma wey!


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 22 2010, 04:06 PM~18377394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are the hoppers going from la chapter


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 22 2010, 03:08 PM~18377409
> *are the hoppers going from la chapter
> *


yeah and san diego and alot competition


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 22 2010, 04:01 PM~18377359
> *HARDER BREAK THAT WALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Is this hard enough :boink: Toma! :boink: Toma! :boink: Toma wey!


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 22 2010, 04:12 PM~18377428
> *yeah and san diego and alot competition
> *


koo cuz my son watches the rolln videos and he like's alex's hopper and big john's hopper 2 are some majectics going too


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 22 2010, 03:12 PM~18377428
> *yeah and san diego and alot competition
> *


single,Double pump and radical prize i think it was 300 or 500 bucks :dunno:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 22 2010, 03:14 PM~18377450
> *koo cuz my son watches the rolln videos and he like's alex's hopper and big john's hopper 2 are some majectics going too
> *


yeah its fun to watch live, majectics hoppers {ron and spike} maybe :dunno:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 22 2010, 04:18 PM~18377476
> *yeah its fun to watch live, majectics hoppers {ron and spike} maybe :dunno:
> *


koo hope to see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 22 2010, 03:20 PM~18377488
> *koo hope to see you there  :thumbsup:
> *


koo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 22 2010, 04:13 PM~18377439
> *Is this hard enough :boink: Toma! :boink: Toma! :boink: Toma wey!
> *


HARDER CABRON!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 22 2010, 04:30 PM~18377527
> *HARDER CABRON!
> *


:roflmao: I can't :nosad: ya me canse


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 22 2010, 04:06 PM~18377394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Coachella Valley , you guys coming down for this one ?


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 22 2010, 04:35 PM~18377562
> *:roflmao: I can't :nosad: ya me canse
> *


kick it pile driver......you dont got the stroke ese like this one....... :boink:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANYONE WANT TO BUY A STREET BIKE $780.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MISSING PARTS AS IS CALL FOR INFO 760-863-6865 OMAR


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 22 2010, 04:16 PM~18377464
> *single,Double pump and radical prize i think it was 300 or 500 bucks :dunno:
> *


Any cash prize for best of show or hop only.......


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 22 2010, 06:25 PM~18378688
> *Any cash prize for best of show or hop only.......
> *


i wish but no maybe next year just trophies for best lowrider


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 22 2010, 06:57 PM~18378984
> *i wish but no maybe next year just trophies for best lowrider
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

THANKS Coachella Valley FOR YOUR SUPPORT ON OUR FIRST SHOW FOR THE I.E CHAPTER. HOPPING TO HAVE ONE NEXT YEAR IN C.V WITH ONE OF THE CLUBS FROM UP THERE :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 22 2010, 09:16 PM~18379822
> *THANKS Coachella Valley FOR YOUR SUPPORT ON OUR FIRST SHOW FOR THE I.E CHAPTER. HOPPING TO HAVE ONE NEXT YEAR IN C.V WITH ONE OF THE CLUBS FROM UP THERE :biggrin:
> *


HIT US UP WHEN YOUR READY BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 22 2010, 09:36 PM~18380018
> *HIT US UP WHEN YOUR READY BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SURE WILL OMAR THANKS


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

'MAN1ACOS TTMFT SIEMPRE AL 100%'


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

THATS RIGHT PEDRO,those are just some your old G rides homie TTT, but i want to see the NEW G RIDE HOMEBOY YOOUU KKNNOOOWWWWWWWW......


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

MUTHA FUCKN 88 BLUE DEMON TTT.....................
lifted hydraulics all day every day homies...


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Aug 23 2010, 03:57 PM~18386082
> *THATS RIGHT PEDRO,those are just some your old G rides homie TTT, but i want to see the NEW G RIDE HOMEBOY YOOUU  KKNNOOOWWWWWWWW......
> *


LOL.  IS IN THE GARAGE WAITING 2 PLAY WITH SOMEBODY U KNOW WHO. :biggrin: 
DO U HAVE A NEW # I BEEN CALLING UR # AND THERES NO ANSWER HIT ME UP WITH A NEW # HOWS ALL THE D.B HOMIES DOING. :thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

clubs is cool homie how u been? ill call u right now bro so u can get my #.


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

first place at yuma last night


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 23 2010, 03:34 PM~18385893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass ranflas homie


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

first place


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

most members


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sold my cutty today its goin to new mexico
















and i scoop this up from the same guy that got my cutty 54 chevy bel air 4 dr


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 23 2010, 04:17 PM~18386286
> *clean ass ranflas homie
> *


gracias homie.


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 23 2010, 03:34 PM~18385893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT ,,were all almost ready.. coming out hard all at once


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

*ANYONE NEED CAPRICE PARTS??  *


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 23 2010, 04:36 PM~18386937
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/pictures83109 093.jpg
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/pictures83109 053.jpg
> ...


its not working?


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

SOME OG PICS FROM BACK IN THE DAYS.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 23 2010, 04:17 PM~18386284
> *first place at yuma last night
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats franky......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 23 2010, 04:22 PM~18386325
> *first place
> 
> 
> ...


Franky is that jaime's ride clean.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 23 2010, 04:29 PM~18386388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt for the valle imperial.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 23 2010, 04:32 PM~18386409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ese franky first place nice..


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 22 2010, 05:32 PM~18377872
> *kick it pile driver......you dont got the stroke ese like this one....... :boink:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: those r baby strokes homie!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 22 2010, 09:16 PM~18379822
> *THANKS Coachella Valley FOR YOUR SUPPORT ON OUR FIRST SHOW FOR THE I.E CHAPTER. HOPPING TO HAVE ONE NEXT YEAR IN C.V WITH ONE OF THE CLUBS FROM UP THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 23 2010, 04:33 PM~18386418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 23 2010, 04:17 PM~18386284
> *first place at yuma last night
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 23 2010, 04:30 PM~18386398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB FRANKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WERO FROM THE GHETOOOOOO


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 23 2010, 03:34 PM~18385893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*nice* :thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 23 2010, 09:57 PM~18390009
> *:thumbsup:
> *


gracias.


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 23 2010, 10:13 PM~18390162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gracias 2 homie.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

What's up ben lla mero con el elco....84 y que.


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

ay orlando


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 23 2010, 10:53 PM~18390459
> *What's up ben lla mero con el elco....84 y que.
> *


Hey paisa did my paint come in?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 23 2010, 10:55 PM~18390474
> *Hey paisa did my paint come in?
> *


 :happysad: yes sir pirata.......me and indio going to LA tommorow in the morning hit me up..


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 23 2010, 11:00 PM~18390505
> *:happysad: yes sir pirata.......me and indio going to LA tommorow in the morning hit me up..
> *


Okey dokey! I work tomorow morning but ill be there after work fo sho! :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

ay guy's where can i get a pedal car like this...............








or like this.................








i think angel said he had 1 right?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 23 2010, 11:03 PM~18390529
> *ay guy's where can i get a pedal car like this...............
> 
> 
> ...


From the pawn stars wey! :cheesy:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 23 2010, 11:03 PM~18390529
> *ay guy's where can i get a pedal car like this...............
> 
> 
> ...


Got money ill sell you one...


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

how much like the 62 aver si sierto gordo and i want it manana...............it's cuz manana they tell erica what she is having a BOY or a GIRL................wish me luck i want that BOY but if not then it's still koo..................


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 23 2010, 11:18 PM~18390620
> *how much like the 62 aver si sierto gordo and i want it manana...............it's cuz manana they tell erica what she is having a BOY or a GIRL................wish me luck i want that BOY but if not then it's still koo..................
> *


Congrats on the addition to the ROLLERZ V.C FAMILY tecato keep us posted :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> sold my cutty today its goin to new mexico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 23 2010, 04:23 PM~18386347
> *most members
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 23 2010, 11:03 PM~18390529
> *ay guy's where can i get a pedal car like this...............
> 
> 
> ...


Ebay


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 8 2010, 07:38 PM~18260005
> *STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

TTMFT MAN1ACOS ALL DAY


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

PEEEEDDDDRRRROOOO MAAAANNNNN,always sick wit it homie ........ttmft maniaco rider,yyyyooouuuu kkkknnnoooowwwww....


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Aug 24 2010, 11:31 AM~18393587
> *PEEEEDDDDRRRROOOO MAAAANNNNN,always sick wit it homie ........ttmft maniaco rider,yyyyooouuuu kkkknnnoooowwwww....
> *


gracias bigg dogg. :biggrin: 

TTT 4 THE DESERT~BOYS~C.C HOMIES.

AND ALL THE VALLE RAZA GRACIAS.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 23 2010, 09:53 PM~18390459
> *What's up ben lla mero con el elco....84 y que.
> *


its 87 Y QUEand its going very slow wright now
whats up with the sunroof on the caprice


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

for sale brand new 14x7 wires!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!$350.00 just rims!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ALSO ADRIAN WITH THE 66 IMPALA RIMS AND TIRES!!!!!!!!!!!!$450.00


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

SOME OF MY OLD RIDES.


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

WERE U AT SIMON POST SOME OF UR OLD RIDES HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

T T T


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

:biggrin: ppppppeeeeeddddrrrrrooooo mmmmaaaaannnnnnn?????


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FRIDAY IN INDIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Aug 24 2010, 08:09 PM~18397980
> *:biggrin: ppppppeeeeeddddrrrrrooooo mmmmaaaaannnnnnn?????
> *


w up caco just right here homie.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

QUE ONDA PEDRO AND CACO WHAT IT DO HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> > sold my cutty today its goin to new mexico
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 24 2010, 08:24 PM~18398156
> *QUE ONDA PEDRO AND CACO WHAT IT DO HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


NADA DAVID JUST HERE CHILLING HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING UP THERE IN UR TOWN HOPE EVERYTHING FIRME. :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 08:33 PM~18398262
> *NADA DAVID JUST HERE CHILLING HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING UP THERE IN UR TOWN HOPE EVERYTHING FIRME. :biggrin:
> *


EVERYTHING IS FIRME WE R HAVIN A KICK BACK ON FRI AT ROUND TABLE PIZZA IN INDIO IF U GUYS WANNA COME :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 24 2010, 08:40 PM~18398366
> *EVERYTHING IS FIRME WE R HAVIN A KICK BACK ON FRI AT ROUND TABLE PIZZA IN INDIO IF U GUYS WANNA COME :biggrin:
> *


MUCHAS GRACIAS. :thumbsup: 

IM GONNA BE OUT OF TOWN BUT I LET THE HOMIES KNOW.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 03:59 PM~18395717
> *WERE U AT SIMON POST SOME OF UR OLD RIDES HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


I don't have any pics of my old rides but I'm sure u remember my cars  but ill post some pics of what I AM BUILDING RIGHT NOW MYSELF for you know who :biggrin: and thank u for thinking of me :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 24 2010, 07:31 PM~18398236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: the new toys


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

WHO CAN DAT BE??????????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 24 2010, 08:40 PM~18398366
> *EVERYTHING IS FIRME WE R HAVIN A KICK BACK ON FRI AT ROUND TABLE PIZZA IN INDIO IF U GUYS WANNA COME :biggrin:
> *


PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS DAVID WHATS UP??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

:dunno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 24 2010, 09:20 PM~18398839
> *I don't have any pics of my old rides but I'm sure u remember my cars  but ill post some pics of what I AM BUILDING RIGHT NOW MYSELF for you know who :biggrin: and thank u for thinking of me :roflmao:
> *


UR NOT MAD R U. :rofl: 

WAT CARS I DIDT EVEN KNOW U WAT R U TALKING ABOUT I JUST MEET U LIKE A 1YR OR 2 AGO HOMIE. :biggrin: 

IS ALL GOOD BUY OR BUILT THEY STILL MY DOG NO TE AGUITES 'SIMON' :thumbsup: 

THE ONLY CAR THAT I EVER SEEN U WAS THE 4 DOOR LINCOND.


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

wats up tommy.. :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Aug 24 2010, 09:31 PM~18398947
> *:dunno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



LOL :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: Y R U SCAREEEEEEWWW CACO


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

ppppppeeeeeddddrrrrrooooo mmmmaaaaannnnnnn????


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Aug 24 2010, 09:38 PM~18399016
> *ppppppeeeeeddddrrrrrooooo mmmmaaaaannnnnnn????
> *


WATS UP CACO WERES THE DEMON AT? :biggrin:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

so ,that person is ME,but wat did i do wrong????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 09:33 PM~18398964
> *UR NOT MAD R U. :rofl:
> 
> WAT CARS I DIDT EVEN KNOW U WAT R U TALKING ABOUT I JUST MEET U LIKE A 1YR OR 2 AGO HOMIE. :biggrin:
> ...


Challe wey I aint mad homie I know u remember my yellow caddy I took out spring break about 4 years ago and my monte but I aint trippin on that anyway I remember at our picnic last year u got upset because u didn't get a trophy with munozs caddy and started talking shit I remember u saying for me to build my own and u said u would build one and we would hop but like u said its ur car but somebody elses stilo and I had rims on my 4 door lincoln just like ur 4 door caddy u first posted up homie no hard feelings just friendly competition  no chilles :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 23 2010, 03:34 PM~18385893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tha elco did u buy it or u built it


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Aug 24 2010, 09:44 PM~18399084
> *so ,that person is ME,but wat did  i do wrong????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAT R TALKING ABOUT WILLIES? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

BLUE DEMON IS POSTED UP ,WATS CRACKN??????????????????


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 09:47 PM~18399118
> *WAT R TALKING ABOUT WILLIES? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


X2 :dunno:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 24 2010, 09:45 PM~18399088
> *Challe wey I aint mad homie I know u remember my yellow caddy I took out spring break about 4 years ago and my monte but I aint trippin on that anyway I remember at our picnic last year u got upset because u didn't get a trophy with munozs caddy and started talking shit I remember u saying for me to build my own and u said u would build one and we would hop but like u said its ur car but somebody elses stilo and I had rims on my 4 door lincoln just like ur 4 door caddy u first posted up homie no hard feelings just friendly competition  no chilles :thumbsup:
> *


HOMIE LIKE I TOLD U B REAL WITH UR SELF THEN Y U GUYS HATE AT THE LIL ASS PICNIC FUCK THE PLASTIC ASS TROPHY IS ALL ABOUT U N INDIO THAT HATED ON MY SHYT BUT BRING IT ON ANY GIVING DAY U N HIM BETTER HAVE SOME MONEY TO HOP AGAIST ME U JUST KEEP ON KICKING ROCKS MEAN WHILE TILL U GET UR CAR N MONEY READY 4 ME GRACIAS LLORON. :tears:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 24 2010, 09:45 PM~18399103
> *tha elco did u buy it or u built it
> *


I BUILT THE 1 AND ALSO THE GLASSHOUSE AND A FEW MORE BUT HATERZ DONT RECONIZE THAT HOMIE BUT IS ALL GOOD FUCK ALL HATERZ. :biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 09:57 PM~18399232
> *I BUILT THE 1 AND ALSO THE GLASSHOUSE AND A FEW MORE BUT HATERZ DONT RECONIZE THAT HOMIE BUT IS ALL GOOD FUCK ALL HATERZ. :biggrin:
> *


u used 2 bring that ride all the time the shows in mex if i'm not mistakin


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 24 2010, 10:01 PM~18399265
> *u used 2 bring that ride all the time the shows in mex if i'm not mistakin
> *


YEAH THATS THE 1 MY FRIENDS R FROM CLASICOS DEL PUEBLA AINT U FROM AZLAN?


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

AZTLAN.


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 10:03 PM~18399281
> *YEAH THATS THE 1 MY FRIENDS R FROM CLASICOS DEL PUEBLA AINT U FROM AZLAN?
> *


naw i meet u one time at a show in mex in dirt lot(it was a baseball field) i had a light blue cutlass


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 24 2010, 10:07 PM~18399321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS ALL GOOD HOMIE BUT ON THE REAL U DONT EVEN KNOW WAT I GOT SO JUST LOOK OUT 4 THE UNEXPECTED. :biggrin: AND IS BEING BUILT NOT BOUGHT LIKE I TOLD U IS NOT 1 OR 2 BUT 3 PROJECTS ALL AT ONES SO U CAN CHOOSE. :x: ALL 'BUILT'


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

allmost,there homie,good shit..


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 24 2010, 10:07 PM~18399318
> *naw i meet u one time at a show in mex in dirt lot(it was a baseball field)  i had a light blue cutlass
> *


ORALE WAS THE SHOW IN EL PUEBLA RIGHT LIKE 7 YRS AGO KE NO?


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 10:14 PM~18399392
> *ORALE WAS THE SHOW IN EL PUEBLA RIGHT LIKE 7 YRS AGO KE NO?
> *


yea


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 24 2010, 10:16 PM~18399408
> *yea
> *


ORALE HOMIE KE TODA MADRE HOW U BEEN UP THERE 2 THE SHOWS?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 09:55 PM~18399214
> *HOMIE LIKE I TOLD U B REAL WITH UR SELF THEN Y U GUYS HATE AT THE LIL ASS PICNIC FUCK THE PLASTIC ASS TROPHY IS ALL ABOUT U N INDIO THAT HATED ON MY SHYT BUT BRING IT ON ANY GIVING DAY U N HIM BETTER HAVE SOME MONEY TO HOP AGAIST ME U JUST KEEP ON KICKING ROCKS MEAN WHILE TILL U GET UR CAR N MONEY READY 4 ME GRACIAS LLORON. :tears:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: how is not giving u a trophy for showing up at the end of the picnic hateing don't flater urself homeboy as much feria u claim to have homie u should be rolling atleast a 61 rag 59rag or a fucking escalade del ano homie its not about what u got its about what u do with what u got and u aint doing shit u buy what everyone else is building the only hater I'm hearing is u chillon! So yea fuck all the haters :thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 24 2010, 10:21 PM~18399445
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: how is not giving u a trophy for showing up at the end of the picnic hateing don't flater urself homeboy as much feria u claim to have homie u should be rolling atleast a 61 rag 59rag or a fucking escalade del ano homie its not about what u got its about what u do with what u got and u aint doing shit u buy what everyone else is building the only hater I'm hearing is u chillon! So yea fuck all the haters :thumbsup:
> *


PENDEJO U WISH U HAD WAT I HAVE HOMIE HOW IN THE FUCK DO U KNOW IF I HAVE SOME RAGS ESTUPIDDD MOFO U TALK CAUSE U HAVE A MOUTH AND THATS UR PROBLEM HOMIE AND ON THE REAL SO U CAN KEEP UR MOUTH SHUT I GOT A 62HT 63SS CONV. 64 CONV AND A 65 SS CONV AND WAT NOW SON COME N CHECK THEM OUT ANY DAY LLORON.  

WAT U GOT SORRY ASS MC NOT EVEN A LS. :roflmao: :roflmao: 

TRUE HURTS HUMMMM LOL HATER.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 24 2010, 08:40 PM~18398366
> *EVERYTHING IS FIRME WE R HAVIN A KICK BACK ON FRI AT ROUND TABLE PIZZA IN INDIO IF U GUYS WANNA COME :biggrin:
> *


Free pizza. .......right david......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 24 2010, 10:30 PM~18399517
> *Free pizza. .......right david......
> *


IF YOU BUY 5 LARGE YOU GET ONE FREE 
(SMALL)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 10:30 PM~18399515
> *PENDEJO U WISH U HAD WAT I HAVE HOMIE HOW IN THE FUCK DO U KNOW IF I HAVE SOME RAGS ESTUPIDDD MOFO U TALK CAUSE U HAVE A MOUTH AND THATS UR PROBLEM HOMIE AND ON THE REAL SO U CAN KEEP UR MOUTH SHUT I GOT A 62HT 63SS CONV. 64 CONV AND A 65 SS CONV AND WAT NOW SON COME N CHECK THEM OUT ANY DAY LLORON.
> 
> WAT U GOT SORRY ASS MC NOT EVEN A LS. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: why u mad! Man homie sorry to tell u I'm not impressed and far from hateing on u I got homies that have more then that but they don't have their heads up their asses thinking they r special good for u for haveing some projects :thumbsup: no llores mija u might get a migrane lol damn peter u r a cry baby foo yea that's all I have is a non ls monte what's wrong with that joto I'm gonna nominate u for the hater of the year award so keep hateing homeboy now that truth hurts huh hater? :roflmao: :roflmao: u see me building my own shit not paying for it to be all done up for u I'm gonna let u get back to hateing because I don't like when someone bothers me when I do my job so ill let u do urs


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 24 2010, 11:02 PM~18399712
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: why u mad! Man homie sorry to tell u I'm not impressed and far from hateing on u I got homies that have more then that but they don't have their heads up their asses thinking they r special good for u for haveing some projects :thumbsup: no llores mija u might get a migrane lol damn peter u r a cry baby foo yea that's all I have is a non ls monte what's wrong with that joto I'm gonna nominate u for the hater of the year award so keep hateing homeboy now that truth hurts huh hater? :roflmao: :roflmao: u see me building my own shit not paying for it to be all done up for u I'm gonna let u get back to hateing because I don't like when someone bothers me when I do my job so ill let u do urs
> *


GRACIAS PUTITO N UR HOMEBOYS SHYT R THERES N MY SHYT N UR SHYT R OR PEDO SO DONT B A LIL GIRL N TALK ABOUT UR HOMIES. :tears: 
HAVE U OWN HUEVOS HATER AND TRUST ME U NEED MORE THEN A SORRY ASS MC LIKE UR LOGO SAYS DONT TALK ABOUT IT B ABOUT IT LLORON. :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

AND THATS ALL U DO LLORON HATER.  

TALK SHYT ON THE COMPUTER BUT WHEN UR ON MY FACE U DONT SAY SHYT SO KEEP MOVING AND GO N CRY SOMEWERE ELSE HOMIE ON THE REAL. :x:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 08:46 PM~18398436
> *MUCHAS GRACIAS. :thumbsup:
> 
> IM GONNA BE OUT OF TOWN BUT I LET THE HOMIES KNOW.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 24 2010, 11:15 PM~18399776
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY DAVID DID U TOOK THE CAR TO NM?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 11:10 PM~18399751
> *GRACIAS PUTITO N UR HOMEBOYS SHYT R THERES N MY SHYT N UR SHYT R OR PEDO SO DONT  B A LIL GIRL N TALK ABOUT UR HOMIES. :tears:
> HAVE U OWN HUEVOS HATER AND TRUST ME U NEED MORE THEN A SORRY ASS MC LIKE UR LOGO SAYS DONT TALK ABOUT IT B ABOUT IT LLORON. :biggrin:
> *


U know I have my own huevo's bytch they r on ur chin! And that sorry ass lil monte is all I need to handle ur fake hater ass and I talk about building ur own shit chillon that means ur own blood sweat and tears something u know shit about  no te juites nut rider ill be out soon :thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 24 2010, 11:18 PM~18399787
> *U know I have my own huevo's bytch they r on ur chin! And that sorry ass lil monte is all I need to handle ur fake hater ass and I talk about building ur own shit chillon that means ur own blood sweat and tears something u know shit about  no te juites nut rider ill be out soon :thumbsup:
> *


LOL LIL GATO HUEVOS O PANOCHA MORE LIKE PANOCHITA PUTITA. :biggrin: 

YA VETE A LA VER-JA TITOS WEY PINCHI CARA DE LLANTA.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 24 2010, 10:30 PM~18399517
> *Free pizza. .......right david......
> *


yea if u buy them orlando :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 11:14 PM~18399770
> *AND THATS ALL U DO LLORON HATER.
> 
> TALK SHYT ON THE COMPUTER BUT WHEN UR ON MY FACE U DONT SAY SHYT SO KEEP MOVING AND GO N CRY SOMEWERE ELSE HOMIE ON THE REAL. :x:
> *


What did I tell u at the street kins show don't be a fucking lloron homie and what r u doing now crying like a lil bytch lol muy chingon lol al siempre :roflmao: if u can't handle the truth homie keep ur fucking mouth shut and stop hateing


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 11:16 PM~18399783
> *HEY DAVID DID U TOOK THE CAR TO NM?
> *


hell no they dropped off the 54 bel air and took the cutty


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 24 2010, 11:18 PM~18399787
> *U know I have my own huevo's bytch they r on ur chin! And that sorry ass lil monte is all I need to handle ur fake hater ass and I talk about building ur own shit chillon that means ur own blood sweat and tears something u know shit about  no te juites nut rider ill be out soon :thumbsup:
> *


SO U BUILDING UR SHYT WITH TEARS LOL PICHI LLORON I KNEW IT BYTCH U WERE A LLORON ALL THIS TIME. :tears: :tears:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 24 2010, 11:24 PM~18399818
> *hell no they dropped off the 54 bel air and took the cutty
> *


THATS FIRME LONG DRIVE WE TOOK MY OLD CADDY ALL THE WAY TO DALLAS TX. :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 11:27 PM~18399837
> *THATS FIRME LONG DRIVE WE TOOK MY OLD CADDY ALL THE WAY TO DALLAS TX. :biggrin:
> *


damn thats a fuckin drive ese


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 11:21 PM~18399800
> *LOL LIL GATO HUEVOS O PANOCHA MORE LIKE PANOCHITA PUTITA. :biggrin:
> 
> YA VETE A LA VER-JA TITOS WEY PINCHI CARA DE LLANTA.
> *


:roflmao: ni puedes ver quando estan en tu boca pendejo como que gatito huevos son de gato pero del leon guey  pinchi cada de mis huevos! :roflmao:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 24 2010, 11:24 PM~18399817
> *What did I tell u at the street kins show don't be a fucking lloron homie and what r u doing now crying like a lil bytch lol muy chingon lol al siempre :roflmao: if u can't handle the truth homie keep ur fucking mouth shut and stop hateing
> *


TRY 2 SHUT IT UP PUTO U LIL ASS BYTCH STOP HATING ON THE REAL U FUCKEND ASS HATER KEEP ON HATING CAUSE U AINT ME PUTO. :twak:


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 11:21 PM~18399800
> *LOL LIL GATO HUEVOS O PANOCHA MORE LIKE PANOCHITA PUTITA. :biggrin:
> 
> YA VETE A LA VER-JA TITOS WEY PINCHI CARA DE LLANTA.
> *


 pedro just drop it .... "let the cars do the talking "


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 11:25 PM~18399824
> *SO U BUILDING UR SHYT WITH TEARS LOL PICHI LLORON I KNEW IT BYTCH U WERE A LLORON ALL THIS TIME. :tears:  :tears:
> *


Lloron chale wey ya te dijo que nunca lloro te recuerdas?


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maniacos760_@Aug 24 2010, 11:31 PM~18399859
> *pedro just drop it ....  "let the cars do the talking "
> *


LOL CARS CANT WAIT TILL 2012 DOG THIS FOOL JUST TALKS SHYT FUCK THIS HATER KEEP ON MOVING. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 11:31 PM~18399858
> *TRY 2 SHUT IT UP PUTO U LIL ASS BYTCH STOP HATING ON THE REAL U FUCKEND ASS HATER KEEP ON HATING CAUSE U AINT ME PUTO. :twak:
> *


:roflmao: there aint shit to hate on foo so stop trying to act like ur special wey! No mames chillon!


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 24 2010, 11:32 PM~18399870
> *Lloron chale wey ya te dijo que nunca lloro te recuerdas?
> *


OK LLORON ENOUGHT TALKING 2 U TONITE SWEET VERJA DREAMS HATERZ ONLY TTT. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maniacos760_@Aug 24 2010, 11:31 PM~18399859
> *pedro just drop it ....  "let the cars do the talking "
> *


Por eso los maniacos tiene respeto en este valle no por tus pendejadas peter! :thumbsup: I'm done argueing with ur dumbass nut rider orale maniaco760 ya sea cabo homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 24 2010, 11:39 PM~18399905
> *Por eso los maniacos tiene respeto en este valle no por tus pendejadas peter! :thumbsup: I'm done argueing with ur dumbass nut rider orale maniaco760 ya sea cabo homie :thumbsup:
> *


LOL AY LLORON IS ALL GOOD. :420: 

ESTA GUENA ESTA CHINGADERA   :420: :420:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

W UP BIG HUERO. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 11:35 PM~18399884
> *LOL CARS CANT WAIT TILL 2012 DOG THIS FOOL JUST TALKS SHYT FUCK THIS HATER KEEP ON MOVING. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

wat up homies??


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 11:42 PM~18399914
> *LOL AY LLORON IS ALL GOOD. :420:
> 
> ESTA GUENA ESTA CHINGADERA      :420:  :420:
> *


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo og ss 1969 ss350 block nos skirts bumbergaurd s voltage regulator no tiwan trim all og valle car club 22years going 2 route 66 2 do some burn out with the gabachos n crusing on firday in the valle i love my lowrider lifestyle VALLE COCHELA TO THE TOP 
PEACE


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Aug 24 2010, 11:54 PM~18399957
> *wat up homies??
> *


NADA DOG JUST CHILLING N U? :x:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Aug 24 2010, 11:55 PM~18399966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME DUECE HOMIE LOVED THEM. :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 11:49 PM~18399943
> *EVERY TIME I RUN UP 2 U SO WHOS THE BYTCH WE ALL KNOW U ARE PUTA SO JUST KEEP ON WORKING ON UR JUNKE DOG IM DONE WITH U MUGROSO. :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 25 2010, 12:16 AM~18400034
> *OK SIMON HOPE WE CAN RUN 2 EACH OTHER REALLY SOON AND LIKE A SAID IF UR REALLY SERIOUS ABOUT GETTING DOWN CALL ME RIGHT NOW IM READY 2 TAKE A CRUISE UP THERE HOMIE 760 567-6369.
> *


 se acabo el pedo! T.T.T


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

whats up simon


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 25 2010, 12:28 AM~18400068
> *whats up simon
> *


What's up tecato!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 10:53 PM~18399952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 24 2010, 09:07 PM~18399321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam u been putting in work :wow:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 25 2010, 01:06 AM~18400168
> *dam u been putting in work :wow:
> *


Hell yea bro trying to be ready for the imperial show :thumbsup: how is the cutty comeing along?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 25 2010, 12:08 AM~18400184
> *Hell yea bro trying to be ready for the imperial show :thumbsup: how is the cutty comeing along?
> *


im going to start painting this month, its coming out good :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 25 2010, 01:13 AM~18400201
> *im going to start painting this month, its coming out good  :biggrin:
> *


 mine should be painted by next month si dios qiere what color u going?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 25 2010, 12:25 AM~18400241
> * mine should be painted by next month si dios qiere what color u going?
> *


it going to look like indios kinda but blue paint and candy patterns just like Orlandos patterns not too crazy its my first low low :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 25 2010, 01:31 AM~18400255
> *it going to look like indios kinda but blue paint and candy patterns just like Orlandos patterns not too crazy its my first low low  :biggrin:
> *


That's firme bro did u finish the engraveing?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 25 2010, 12:37 AM~18400277
> *That's firme bro did u finish the engraveing?
> *


no not yet the air filter and the valve covers are next, the engine bay almost done


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 25 2010, 01:42 AM~18400292
> *no not yet the air filter and the valve covers are next, the engine bay almost done
> *


 not bad for ur first low low can't wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle keep cool in this hot ass desert


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THIS FRIDAY LINE UP PLEASE!
ROLLERZ ONLY

NEW ILLUSIONS

CITY CRUISERS 

BAJITOS DEL VALLE

ROYAL FANTASIES

GOODTIMES

DESERTBOYS

(ROYAL T) NEW CLUB IN THE DESERT

VALLE STYLE

LATINO CLASSIC

ALL SOLO RYDERS


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 25 2010, 04:31 PM~18405877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

here it is my 54 bel air a lil dirty and it needs work


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 25 2010, 07:55 PM~18406680
> *here it is my 54 bel air a lil dirty and it needs work
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
looks like its all there homie just a lil TLC and she will look good


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 25 2010, 07:55 PM~18406680
> *here it is my 54 bel air a lil dirty and it needs work
> 
> 
> ...


wash it first foo and put the 13's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE HOMEGIRL FROM THE VARRIO HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIGHT KLICK SAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

chrome with tires $450 13" green rims only $350 14"


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

3 days :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Aug 25 2010, 07:20 PM~18406905
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> looks like its all there homie just a lil TLC and she will look good
> *


yea its all there homie just needs a lil work and she well look good :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLOS B_@Aug 25 2010, 07:25 PM~18406956
> *wash it first foo and put the 13's :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i well wash it when i get the alternator for it and i got the 13's already


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## drody1955 (Jun 26, 2009)

What's up Tommy?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 25 2010, 08:19 PM~18407460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hit me up for more info.13x7 crome with tires of the 66 impala $450.00
14x7 powder coated brand new in the box .$ 350.oo green
Hit me up 760 601 4447..........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 25 2010, 08:43 PM~18407699
> *3 days :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drody1955_@Aug 25 2010, 09:22 PM~18408160
> *What's up Tommy?
> *


WATZ UP..


----------



## drody1955 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hit me up for friday.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Takeing it apart again for some paint. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 25 2010, 05:31 PM~18405877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INVITE OMAR.....BUT WE HAVE A MEETING THAT DAY, TO GET READY FOR OUR SHOW ON SATURDAY. HOPE TO SEE SOME OF THE CLUBS THERE, BUT SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

QVO RIDES3 GOT SOME LINES DONE, WILL GET SOME MORE PICTURES TOMORROW


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 25 2010, 10:16 PM~18408597
> *THANKS FOR THE INVITE OMAR.....BUT WE HAVE A MEETING THAT DAY, TO GET READY FOR OUR SHOW ON SATURDAY.  HOPE TO SEE SOME OF THE CLUBS THERE, BUT SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT.
> *


NO PROBLEM WE DID IT ON FRIDAY SO WE CAN MAKE YOUR SHOW ON SAT.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 25 2010, 10:37 PM~18408742
> *QVO RIDES3 GOT SOME LINES DONE, WILL GET SOME MORE PICTURES TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB BRO ON ANDYS RIDE! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 25 2010, 10:45 PM~18408795
> *GOOD JOB BRO ON ANDYS RIDE! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE .... NOT DONE YET ILL POST SOME PICTURES TOMORROW


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 25 2010, 10:37 PM~18408742
> *QVO RIDES3 GOT SOME LINES DONE, WILL GET SOME MORE PICTURES TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOKING GOOD TURTLE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 25 2010, 10:44 PM~18408790
> *NO PROBLEM WE DID IT ON FRIDAY SO WE CAN MAKE YOUR SHOW ON SAT.
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE YOU FELLAS THERE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 25 2010, 10:55 PM~18408848
> *:0  :0 LOOKING GOOD TURTLE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks jojo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 25 2010, 10:37 PM~18408742
> *QVO RIDES3 GOT SOME LINES DONE, WILL GET SOME MORE PICTURES TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


HERE YOU GO ANDY ..... NOT DONE YET


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 26 2010, 11:07 AM~18411571
> *HERE YOU GO ANDY ..... NOT DONE YET
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS G


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 26 2010, 01:40 PM~18413078
> *THANKS G
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 26 2010, 10:07 AM~18411571
> *HERE YOU GO ANDY ..... NOT DONE YET
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 20 2010, 11:45 AM~18362654
> *SEPT 19TH I NEED A LINE UP!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 8 2010, 09:32 PM~18261124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 8 2010, 07:38 PM~18260005
> *STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW TOMORROW AUGUST 28 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 27 2010, 07:59 AM~18419900
> *SWITCH HAPPY will be there* :thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

WHATS UP VALLEY...GOT AN '86 REGAL FOR SALE...LIFTED..READY TO GO!

SELLING A 1986 BUICK REGAL WITH BRAND NEW SET UPS. 3 PUMPS AND 8 BATTERIES. FRONT PUMP IS A PISTION PUMP, AND THE BACK ARE TWO REGULAR PUMPS. THE CAR DOES NOT COME WITH BATTERIES THOUGH. BUT I CAN LEAVE THEM ON SO U CAN SEE HOW THE CAR WORKS. THE FRONT A-ARMS ARE EXTENDED. I HAVE CHROME EXTENDED TRAILING ARMS FOR THE BACK THAT I HAVENT PUT ON. SETUPS WORKS LIKE A CHAMP. CAR RUNS GOOD, TAGS ARE UP TO DATE. NEEDS A LIL INTERIOR WORK, AND MISSING THE BUMPER FILLERS. I'M ASKING $3,900 OBO. PM ME FOR MORE INFO OR ANY QUESTIONS


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

nice :thumbsup: more pics


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 27 2010, 10:21 AM~18420890
> *nice :thumbsup:  more pics
> *


Buy it tecato like that u don't have to fuck urs up. :biggrin:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 27 2010, 11:21 AM~18420890
> *nice :thumbsup:  more pics
> *



HERES A COUPLE MORE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LETS DO THIS VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@Aug 27 2010, 02:48 PM~18422403
> *HERES A COUPLE MORE
> 
> 
> ...


BRING OUT TONIGHT!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 27 2010, 03:49 PM~18422816
> *RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i like this omar make me a shirt por favor :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

6 is kinda early Omar I'm still working but when I get out I'll roll by in orlandos white caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 27 2010, 04:38 PM~18423157
> *6 is kinda early Omar I'm still working but when I get out I'll roll by in orlandos white caddy. :biggrin:
> *


WILL BE THERE DONT TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 27 2010, 08:59 AM~18419900
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW TOMORROW AUGUST 28 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Rollerz Only , CA Riverside will be there*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 27 2010, 04:57 PM~18423287
> *WILL BE THERE DONT TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


See you guys on Monday when I get back from vegas.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whats up coachella valle famly :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@Aug 27 2010, 02:48 PM~18422403
> *HERES A COUPLE MORE
> 
> 
> ...


nice regal post some pics of set up bro.....


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 27 2010, 05:41 PM~18423587
> *SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


sorry street king next time for sure................fucking regal giving me shit :angry: have a good cruise night :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 27 2010, 09:49 PM~18425128
> *sorry street king next time for sure................fucking regal giving me shit :angry:  have a good cruise night :thumbsup:
> *


Mandilon no te dejaron salir....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Pics soon on the way home.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOOD TURN OUT GUY'S THANKS FOR SHOWING UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AFTER OUR MEETING WE WALKED OUT TO FIND!
CITY CRUISERS BLYTHE AND VALLE COACHELLA
LATINO CLASSIC
NEW ILLUSIONS
WE RIDIN
ROLLERZ ONLY
DESERT BOYS
MANIACOS
VIEJITOS
THE HOMIE VICTOR AND SOME SOLO RYDER THANKS HOMIES 
WE WILL POST THE NEXT CRUISE NITE!!!!!!!!!!
VICTOR AND FABIAN HAVIN A BLAST ON HWY111


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 27 2010, 09:52 PM~18425148
> *Mandilon no te dejaron salir....
> *


well i perfer to get some action at home then cruise whit a bunch of guy's :boink: 
mandilon  call it what u want gordo.................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

A LIL MORE PICS FROM THE PARKING LOT! THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


US STREETKINGZ
























CITY CRUISERS
























NEW ILLUSIONS
















WE RIDIN








DESERT BOYS
















LATINO CLASSIC








MANIACOS
























ROLLERZ ONLY








SOLO RYDERS
















       OMAR13 IM OUT GOODTIMES LATER TODAY!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2 BOMBS ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 28 2010, 01:16 AM~18426110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAVE A SAFE TRIP DOWN


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420: fun day for me, im in charge of the hop :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@Aug 27 2010, 02:48 PM~18422403
> *HERES A COUPLE MORE
> 
> 
> ...


more pics  int,motor,set up good price


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Enjoing the day at the GOODTIMES show in Colton Omar. Jefe. David. Able. Hector and Tony StreetKingz all day.
Valle Style also repin the Valle .


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle the cruise nite looked good got my hood and fenders primer today took advantage of it not being to hot here some pics homies




























my babygirl helping me out after all this is her car :wow: :wow:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Aug 28 2010, 12:07 AM~18426060
> *well i perfer to get some action at home then cruise whit a bunch of guy's :boink:
> mandilon    call it what u want gordo.................
> *


Action at home with who. Manuela............. :biggrin: ill be home soon mandi......


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like it was a bad ass night,too bad i missed it,catch you guys at the next one


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 28 2010, 04:21 PM~18429153
> *Action at home with who.  Manuela............. :biggrin: ill be home soon mandi......
> *


yeah yeah :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

1st Place Street Custom 40s!
















3rd Place Street 40s
























2 BOMBS 2 TROPHYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








AND REPPIN THE STREETKINGZ BIKE CLUB NO TROPHY TO MABY BALLERS WITH LOWRIDER BIKES BUT WE HADE A BLAST!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WE GOT TO SEE SOME COOL CARS FOR SALE CHECK IT OUT AND HIT ME UP FOR DETAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!
48 FLEETLINE 2 DOOR DISC BRAKES COMPLETE NEED TO INSTALL MOTOR AND TRANSS COMPLETE!$8,500
















1951 CHEVY TRUCK 3 WINDOW RUNNING TAGED
$7,500 








47 DESOTO 4 DOOR $7,500 NO PICS SORRY!
1970 PONTIAC BONIVILLE CONVERT. $5.500 NO PICS BUT COMPLETE
47 CADILLAC COVERTIBLE 16K YES 16K








THIS IS HIS 47 CONVERT. COMPLETE 








NO BULL SHIT IF REALLY INTERESTED HIT ME UP!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by remack65_@Aug 28 2010, 04:44 PM~18429277
> *Looks like it was a bad ass night,too bad i missed it,catch you guys at the next one
> *


IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS WE WILL BLAST IT ON THIS FORUM AND SEND SHOUT OUT'S!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 28 2010, 08:11 PM~18430201
> *1st Place Street Custom 40s!
> 
> 
> ...


nice weather in colton gracias omar


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

running out of time hno: need to finish the elco already. will see what happens in September


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 28 2010, 07:11 PM~18430201
> *1st Place Street Custom 40s!
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 28 2010, 09:10 PM~18430950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 28 2010, 09:10 PM~18430950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If u need any help all u got to do is ask. I almost forgot and Get some karne asada. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 29 2010, 07:04 AM~18432062
> *If u need any help all u got to do is ask. I almost forgot and Get some karne asada. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 homie bring chicken for me


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HERE YOU GO BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



CLAUDIO WAITING FOR YOUR PLAQUE ( NEW ILLUSIONS )

RAIDER FANS FOR LOWRIDING JUST FOR THE FOOTBALL SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 28 2010, 10:10 PM~18430950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hit me up if u need some help ben u got my # :thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice Ass Day Today
Going To Wipe Down The Regal And Dip All Day


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 28 2010, 10:10 PM~18430950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey ben hurry up and put it back together, its gonna look clean :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Aug 28 2010, 11:09 PM~18431237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these glass house look [email protected] clean valle style :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Aug 28 2010, 10:09 PM~18431237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice * :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984+Aug 29 2010, 09:35 AM~18433015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam. i love this valle look at all the love i get. thanks guys ill let you know in a few weeks. i will by all the carne asada & beer thanks again 
VALLE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: drody1955, :wave:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Just One Of Those Days


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin: thank u guys street kings,valle style and ben for coming out to our show saturday, it was are first show and alot of hopper couldnt make it but it was still a good show thank u guys :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*I WOULD LIKE TO THANK STREET KINGZ AND VALLE STYLE FOR COMING OUT TO OUR SHOW YESTERDAY...BOY IT WAS A LONG DAY FOR ME, BUT FOR BEING OUR FIRST SHOW I THINK THE TURNOUT WAS GOOD. NEXT YEARS WILL BE BETTER....HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE AGAIN!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

DAVID I'LL HIT YOU UP SOON ON WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT. :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 29 2010, 03:59 PM~18434644
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK STREET KINGZ AND VALLE STYLE FOR COMING OUT TO OUR SHOW YESTERDAY...BOY IT WAS A LONG DAY FOR ME, BUT FOR BEING OUR FIRST SHOW I THINK THE TURNOUT WAS GOOD.  NEXT YEARS WILL BE BETTER....HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE AGAIN!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> DAVID I'LL HIT YOU UP SOON ON WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT. :biggrin:
> ...


u got it jojo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 29 2010, 06:04 AM~18432062
> *If u need any help all u got to do is ask. I almost forgot and Get some karne asada. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool thanks anyway


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*1 more pic f-it *:biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

strip tease dice rollerz only 3 more to go


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 29 2010, 06:37 PM~18436305
> *strip tease dice rollerz only 3 more to go
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice is that for ur display :thumbsup: i got $100.00 0n snake eyes


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 29 2010, 07:37 PM~18436305
> *strip tease dice rollerz only 3 more to go
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice........


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

yes ben thats for display ,i also got your cash for you i will take it you this saturday bro thank you again


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. This was a good weekend to put in work. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Getting the frame ready for some primer.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 29 2010, 07:55 PM~18437088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes it was my engine compartment and front are ready for body work and chrome i hope it stays like this from here on am 1 step closer guys :biggrin: alex took my fender wells already hes going to get them ready for Orlando PERFECT KOLORS 760 342-7877 :biggrin:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 29 2010, 09:55 PM~18437088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes it was sand my whole car down hopefully primer next weekend then off to chicali for chrome then paint i hope


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 29 2010, 06:54 PM~18436469
> *yes ben thats for display ,i also got your cash for you i will take it you this saturday bro thank you again
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMAR....I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO SAY WUS UP YESTERDAY, I WAS RUNNING AROUND ALL DAY, I TALKED DAVID BUT HE TOLD ME YOU WERE CHECKIN ON A RANFLA...HOW DID THAT GO???


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 29 2010, 07:59 PM~18437130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill post mine


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 29 2010, 08:13 PM~18437271
> *OMAR....I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO SAY WUS UP YESTERDAY, I WAS RUNNING AROUND ALL DAY, I TALKED DAVID BUT HE TOLD ME YOU WERE CHECKIN ON A RANFLA...HOW DID THAT GO???
> *


whats up gate man :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 29 2010, 09:15 PM~18437288
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP JOE :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 29 2010, 08:16 PM~18437298
> *whats up gate man :biggrin:
> *


j//////k :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 29 2010, 09:16 PM~18437298
> *whats up gate man :biggrin:
> *


WUT UP FOO....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 29 2010, 08:19 PM~18437323
> *WUT UP FOO....
> *


did u watch the video?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Aug 29 2010, 08:08 PM~18437226
> *yes it was sand my whole car down hopefully primer next weekend then off to chicali for chrome then paint i hope
> 
> 
> ...


im sanding too it takes for ever


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 29 2010, 10:21 PM~18437337
> *im sanding too it takes for ever
> *


yes sir..... thank god for the D.A. SANDER saves time


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 29 2010, 09:20 PM~18437327
> *did u watch the video?
> *


YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 29 2010, 06:29 PM~18436207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres alot of pics on sals topic, its one of the best he done


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 29 2010, 09:13 PM~18437271
> *OMAR....I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO SAY WUS UP YESTERDAY, I WAS RUNNING AROUND ALL DAY, I TALKED DAVID BUT HE TOLD ME YOU WERE CHECKIN ON A RANFLA...HOW DID THAT GO???
> *


PERFECT DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GOODTIMES BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 29 2010, 09:27 PM~18437385
> *PERFECT DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GOODTIMES BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

some pics from the GOOD TIMES I.E SHOW

quote=pauls 1967,Aug 29 2010, 09:20 AM~18432621]




















































































































































[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

img]http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg332/alloutcustoms/DSCN0023-2.jpg[/img]

































































































































[/quote][


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

That one looks good Omar, thanks


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Aug 29 2010, 08:08 PM~18437226
> *yes it was sand my whole car down hopefully primer next weekend then off to chicali for chrome then paint i hope
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. :biggrin:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 30 2010, 01:01 PM~18441522
> *Looking good. :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie lil by lil i just hope it stays cool so i can bang this shit out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 27 2010, 05:47 PM~18423630
> *See you guys on Monday when I get back from vegas.
> *


Hey Indio!!! Orlando said he wasnt taking you to Vegas this time becuase he was mad at you. 

Whats up with that???? :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Aug 30 2010, 03:25 PM~18443246
> *Hey Indio!!! Orlando said he wasnt taking you to Vegas this time becuase he was mad at you.
> 
> Whats up with that????  :biggrin:
> *


Its becouse he needs to get the regal ready for the saboba carshow in 2 weeks..gordito are you going.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18437088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Here r some arms I did for yhe homie adrians 66 impala with the help of orlandos water jet hook up marco next off to the chrome shop :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice pics Joe.....not bad for our first show.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MY NEW SHIRT !


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 29 2010, 12:57 PM~18433703
> *dam. i love this valle look at all the love i get. thanks guys ill let you know in a few weeks. i will by all the carne asada & beer thanks again
> VALLE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


clean ass elco homie.


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 25 2010, 06:55 PM~18406680
> *here it is my 54 bel air a lil dirty and it needs work
> 
> 
> ...


nice solid project david. :biggrin: 

im back after a week of beigh suspended from l.i.l lol takes me back to the old days from escuelin suspension for 5days for fihting i though i was a grow ass man by now david hit me up dog i got a good deal u might be interested on gracias. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 31 2010, 12:57 PM~18451308
> *MY NEW SHIRT !
> 
> 
> ...


THATS **** OMAR :buttkick: WATCH OUT FOR THE STEELERS HOMEBOY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 31 2010, 01:09 PM~18451957
> *THATS  **** OMAR  :buttkick: WATCH OUT FOR THE STEELERS HOMEBOY
> *


I GOT SOME STEELE FOR U HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 31 2010, 08:44 AM~18450102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I can't tell u ****'s my ideals cuz right away u fools copy me. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 29 2010, 12:57 PM~18433703
> *dam. i love this valle look at all the love i get. thanks guys ill let you know in a few weeks. i will by all the carne asada & beer thanks again
> VALLE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Shoot me a pm I'll drive out there. This ol' man can still put 'em together.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 31 2010, 04:06 PM~18452903
> *I GOT SOME STEELE FOR U HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OK :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 31 2010, 04:34 PM~18453781
> *OK  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

whats up pedro,when you gonna bust out that bad ass new toy you got in the garage?


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by remack65_@Aug 31 2010, 06:09 PM~18454495
> *whats up pedro,when you gonna bust out that bad ass new toy you got in the garage?
> *


Q~VO MACK. :biggrin: 

soon dogg i waiting 4 u to get the g white walls, n it b out in the calles.


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle just want post a few more pics of my project hope to be cruising soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Aug 31 2010, 11:46 AM~18451720
> *clean ass elco homie.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 31 2010, 10:57 AM~18451308
> *MY NEW SHIRT !
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 31 2010, 08:44 AM~18450102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like those upper arms :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Aug 31 2010, 07:33 PM~18455429
> *whats up valle just want post a few more pics of my project hope to be cruising soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 29 2010, 07:29 PM~18436207
> *
> 
> 
> ...






Nice Elco, could i see more pics!!!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Sep 1 2010, 11:41 AM~18460872
> *Nice Elco, could i see more pics!!!
> *


nice 300 homie :thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 1 2010, 11:56 AM~18460974
> *nice 300 homie  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...




Thax bro


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Sep 1 2010, 10:41 AM~18460872
> *Nice Elco, could i see more pics!!!
> *


thanks fool why dont you come by the pad and see it in person  ok :angel:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

HERE YOU GO RIDES3...... READY FOR SOME CLEAR TOMORROW


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 31 2010, 11:57 AM~18451308
> *MY NEW SHIRT !
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 1 2010, 11:56 AM~18460974
> *nice 300 homie  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rollerz Only Riverside, CA at GoodTimes Car Show*


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 8 2010, 07:38 PM~18260005
> *STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 8 2010, 09:32 PM~18261124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 8 2010, 07:38 PM~18260005
> *STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ttmft 4 viejito cc valle de coachella


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 31 2010, 09:44 PM~18456925
> *i like those upper arms :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank u ben :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 28 2010, 10:10 PM~18430950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: looking good


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

COME BACK UP THE HOME BOYS THE VIEJITOS DEL VALLE DE COACHELLA NEXT WEEK REPOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 2 2010, 07:15 PM~18474093
> *COME BACK UP THE HOME BOYS THE VIEJITOS DEL VALLE DE COACHELLA NEXT WEEK REPOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


STREET KINGZ CC well b there in full force :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Sep 2 2010, 08:16 PM~18474625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Sep 2 2010, 09:50 PM~18475710
> *ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


NOT BAD GUERRO FROM THE GHETTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 2 2010, 02:08 AM~18467793
> *HERE YOU GO RIDES3...... READY FOR SOME CLEAR TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


Came out nice Turtle!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Sep 3 2010, 08:46 AM~18477894
> *Came out nice Turtle!!!
> *


THANKS JOJO..........




HERE YOU GO ANDY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 3 2010, 03:43 PM~18480831
> *THANKS JOJO..........
> HERE YOU GO ANDY
> 
> ...


looks good cant wait to see in the INDIO Sun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle hope staying cool well here is a few more pics of my project just mask all the stainless going to paper wrap all the windows tomorrow and then primer will post more pics later on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LINE UP RAZA SUPPORT THE CHURCH  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 3 2010, 08:10 PM~18482967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*please by tickets to support are church*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 3 2010, 03:43 PM~18480831
> *THANKS JOJO..........
> HERE YOU GO ANDY
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Sep 3 2010, 08:23 PM~18482595
> *whats up valle hope staying cool well here is a few more pics of my project just mask all the stainless going to paper wrap all the windows tomorrow and then primer will post more pics later on  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


almost there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Sep 3 2010, 08:23 PM~18482595
> *whats up valle hope staying cool well here is a few more pics of my project just mask all the stainless going to paper wrap all the windows tomorrow and then primer will post more pics later on  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 3 2010, 03:43 PM~18480831
> *THANKS JOJO..........
> HERE YOU GO ANDY
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 2 2010, 05:11 AM~18468322
> *Rollerz Only Riverside, CA at GoodTimes Car Show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Orlando spraying some primer and later some base & candy. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LINE UP VALLE LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Sep 3 2010, 08:23 PM~18482595
> *whats up valle hope staying cool well here is a few more pics of my project just mask all the stainless going to paper wrap all the windows tomorrow and then primer will post more pics later on  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dont be putting pixs up homie
they dont need to know how were comming out
they can see when its out 
hahaha


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

just a few more pics for the valle


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Sep 5 2010, 06:45 PM~18493712
> *just a few more pics for the valle
> 
> 
> ...


almost there homie :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Sep 5 2010, 07:43 PM~18493697
> *dont be putting pixs up homie
> they dont need to know how were comming out
> they can see when its out
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Sep 5 2010, 06:45 PM~18493712
> *just a few more pics for the valle
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Sep 5 2010, 07:53 PM~18494306
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


i was going to go by ur pad today
but it got way to late ha
are u going to the show sunday??


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

idk yet but the one in coachella for sure r u going ???


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Sep 5 2010, 09:18 PM~18494999
> *idk yet but the one in coachella for sure r u going ???
> *


yeah im going to this one sunday
and that one ur talking about
i dont think so
thats way to much money for me in just 2 weeks


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Sep 5 2010, 10:26 PM~18495072
> *yeah im going to this one sunday
> and that one ur talking about
> i dont think so
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: u know u big baller


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

for sale or trade 63 350 chevy













































[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Sep 5 2010, 09:28 PM~18495093
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: u know u big baller
> *


haha target dosent pay that good hahaha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Sep 3 2010, 09:27 PM~18483542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can wait for this one :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 2 2010, 01:08 AM~18467793
> *HERE YOU GO RIDES3...... READY FOR SOME CLEAR TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Orlando getting down. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

>


[/quote]
:biggrin: family


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 5 2010, 08:51 PM~18495294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Some chrome goodies


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Last one maybe I'll put it together tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Omar 4 the merchandise. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

the engine bay {old pic} ill take a new one when its painted


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

another old pic :angry: Game face getting painted soon


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 5 2010, 10:10 PM~18495431
> *Thanks Omar 4 the merchandise. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ANY TIME BRO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

sup people still lookin for some wheel well mouldings for a cutty get at me thanks..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 5 2010, 10:08 PM~18495414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ya mero paisa..... :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 5 2010, 09:08 PM~18495414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NEED SOME FEED BACK HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
VIEJITOS NEEDS YOUR SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 6 2010, 06:07 PM~18500839
> *NEED SOME FEED BACK HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> VIEJITOS NEEDS YOUR SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


STREET KINGZ CC WELL B THERE


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 6 2010, 06:07 PM~18500839
> *NEED SOME FEED BACK HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> VIEJITOS NEEDS YOUR SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


THE LATINOS WILL BE THERE HOMIE!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Working on the homies 66. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Getting ready for imperial show. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Almost done. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LETS FILL THIS PAGE ANYONE ELSE?????????????????
ROLLERZ???BAJITOS???ROYALT???INTOXICATED???ROYALPS???DESERTBOYS???CITYCRUISERS???
VALLESTYLE???ALL THE DESERT SHOPS??? SWITCHHAPPY (BEN) WILL BE THERE!
GOODTIMES??? LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

when is the imperial show? :uh:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

get added


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SEMOS POCOS PERO LOKOS 










BEEN THIER REP THE VALLE SINCE WAY BACK N STILL REP IN THE NEW MILLENIUM


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 6 2010, 06:07 PM~18500839
> *NEED SOME FEED BACK HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> VIEJITOS NEEDS YOUR SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





















WILL B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST ADDED CLAUDIO AND THE NEW ILLUSIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!
LATINOCLASSICS-ROLLERZONLY! LETS DO THIS IT'S TO RAISE MONEY FOR
THE CATHOLIC CHURCH IN COACHELLA OUR LADY OF SOLEDAD!
NO ATTITUDE'S LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME FAMILIA EVENT ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!








      








SPORT YOUR TEAM WE WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS WILL BE THERE HOMEBOY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS JUST ADDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  




























         
KEEP THE LINE GOING VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

5 CLUBS 1 SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 6 2010, 09:14 PM~18502878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAJITOS DEL VALLE THIS IS YOUR TOWN WHERE YOU AT????????????????????
SHOW SOME LOVE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 7 2010, 07:03 AM~18505021
> *BAJITOS DEL VALLE THIS IS YOUR TOWN WHERE YOU AT????????????????????
> SHOW SOME LOVE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'LL BE THERE.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 6 2010, 09:14 PM~18502878
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OOPS, I'LL BE THERE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DAFELLAS JUST ADDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
INTOXICATED WHERE YOU AT!???????????????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


LET'S DO THIS ANYONE ELSE???????????????
GT-RF-PE-DB-RT-VS-I-BDV-BK-SHOW SOME LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Coachella Valley , if anybody would like to get some Car Club business cards done , let me know , i got the HOOK up price    here is what mines looks like


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 7 2010, 04:25 PM~18509042
> *Sup Coachella Valley , if anybody would like to get some Car Club business cards done , let me know , i got the HOOK up price       here is what mines looks like
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE BRO!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 7 2010, 07:53 AM~18505219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM....LOOKS LIKE IT GOING TO BE A GOOD TURN OUT, WISH I COULD MAKE THIS ONE, BUT WE HAVE A PICNIC GOING ON THAT DAY IN L.A.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

my new toy :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Sep 7 2010, 09:51 PM~18512472
> *my new toy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ill trade u when my car is done


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Sep 7 2010, 10:51 PM~18512472
> *my new toy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Sep 7 2010, 11:51 PM~18512472
> *my new toy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Sep 7 2010, 10:51 PM~18512472
> *my new toy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE LINE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        








 :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 8 2010, 04:44 PM~18518536
> *THE LINE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Almost done with my under carriage so I can make it. Big thanks to everybody that helped me. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 5 2010, 10:08 PM~18495414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANYONE ELSE DOWN TO GO TO THE VIEJITOS CAR SHOW???????????????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CAR CLUBS GOING TO THE VIEJITOS SHOW!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THIS FRIDAY TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THIS FRIDAY TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!  
















;


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 9 2010, 01:24 PM~18526423
> *THIS FRIDAY TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit im there


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 9 2010, 02:34 PM~18526508
> *THIS FRIDAY TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 9 2010, 08:12 AM~18523988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ME AND THE CREW WILL BE THERE BRO...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 8 2010, 06:44 PM~18518536
> *THE LINE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW I AM DOWN TO ROLL BUT WE GOT A BIG BBQ IN LA WE GOT TO GO TO HOPE TO SEE U IN SOBOBA ON SUNDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 9 2010, 03:24 PM~18526423
> *THIS FRIDAY TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ABEL AND THE INTOXICATED CREW IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whos going to soboba casino sunday?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Sep 9 2010, 07:45 PM~18528891
> *whos going to soboba casino sunday?
> *


I WANNA GO TO SD SUNDAY....BUT IF I DON'T GO, I'LL PROBALY GO TO SOBOBA. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SHOW SOME LOVE FOR THE LOCAL SHOWS RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*anybody coming down this sunday for the Saboba show ?*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TONIGHT!TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOWRIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 10 2010, 08:56 AM~18533321
> *TONIGHT!TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


wut time does this end


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

'MAN1ACOS' WE B THERE!!!!!!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin: 

TO SUPPORT THE VALLE SHOW.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 10 2010, 07:26 AM~18533091
> *anybody coming down this sunday for the Saboba show ?
> *


We are ROLLERZ ONLY. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Sep 10 2010, 02:49 PM~18535621
> *'MAN1ACOS' WE B THERE!!!!!!!!! :naughty:  :naughty:  :biggrin:
> 
> TO SUPPORT THE VALLE SHOW.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OCSAL (May 14, 2009)

Dipn trey


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Sep 10 2010, 05:50 PM~18537061
> *Dipn trey
> 
> 
> ...


dam sal i love your work homie :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

is everybody still at in and out? :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOOD TURNOUT !!!!!!!!!THANKS TO!
VIEJITOS
STREETKINGZ
MANIACOS
NEW ILLUSIONS
ROLLERS ONLY
CITY CRUISERS
DA FELLAS
OG VICTOR AND HIS HOMIES
EDDIE AND HIS CLEAN GLASSHOUSE
THANK YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST ADDED MANIACOS CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

que onda victor :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

1940 master is that u victor


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whats up simon, are u going to bust out at inperial


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Sep 10 2010, 10:57 PM~18538880
> *whats up simon, are u going to bust out at inperial
> *


What's up roch I'm working on it bro :thumbsup: how bout u?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Sep 10 2010, 10:06 PM~18538932
> *What's up roch I'm working on it bro :thumbsup: how bout u?
> *


body work....it sucks  im just going to paint it and trade for a nice regal :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Sep 10 2010, 11:15 PM~18538979
> *body work....it sucks    im just going to paint it and trade for a nice regal  :biggrin:
> *


Yea it sucks but it will all be worth it in the end why u getting rid of da cutty sell me ur trims :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Sep 10 2010, 10:28 PM~18539048
> *Yea it sucks but it will all be worth it in the end why u getting rid of da cutty sell me ur trims :biggrin:
> *


lol the 72s gotta stay with me :biggrin: i getting rid of it becouse cuttys are a dime in a dozen, i like regals and luxury sports :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Sep 10 2010, 11:33 PM~18539086
> *lol the 72s gotta stay with me :biggrin: i getting rid of it becouse cuttys are a dime in a dozen, i like regals and luxury sports :biggrin:
> *


Not ur rims ur trims for around the windshield and back window the engraved ones


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Sep 10 2010, 10:37 PM~18539104
> *Not ur rims ur trims for around the windshield and back window the engraved ones
> *


oh my friend help me do those, you can do them its easy


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

good turn out tonight till next time :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im looking for something like this :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Sep 10 2010, 11:41 PM~18539121
> *oh my friend help me do those, you can do them its easy
> *


Or u can just sell me urs :biggrin: how did u guys do it?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Sep 10 2010, 10:56 PM~18539191
> *Or u can just sell me urs :biggrin: how did u guys do it?
> *


with a demeal and some other stuff


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Sep 10 2010, 11:50 PM~18539165
> *good turn out tonight till next time :thumbsup:
> *


Oh snap they let u out wey? :wow:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Sep 10 2010, 11:58 PM~18539202
> *with a demeal and some other stuff
> *


What's a demeal? :dunno:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Sep 10 2010, 11:19 PM~18539286
> *What's a demeal? :dunno:
> *


dremel tool like a lil grinder


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Sep 11 2010, 12:21 AM~18539290
> *dremel tool like a lil grinder
> *


Oh ok


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Sep 10 2010, 11:23 PM~18539300
> *Oh ok
> *


im out hope to see u guys on sunday


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Sep 11 2010, 12:02 AM~18539224
> *Oh snap they let u out wey? :wow:
> *


i know where u at esa


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Sep 11 2010, 12:45 AM~18539379
> *i know where u at esa
> *


At the pad. I went by there with the girls just to check it out and to say what's up to my bro-in-law what time did u guys get there?


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

i got there like at 8 left like 9:45 u should of gone what about sunday u going or what? lmk manana


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Sep 10 2010, 05:50 PM~18537061
> *Dipn trey
> 
> 
> ...


Damn sal you're getting down it's gonna be to much for snoop. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

66 CAPRICE TAGS NON-OP UP TO DATE NEEDS INTERIOR !
$$$$$$$$$$1,800-1,800-1,800

































LIGHT FOR 66!$100








SUNROOF!!!!!!!$200 38"








FLASHER $15O

























CALL RICK WITH THE GREEN 60 CHEVY TRUCK FROM LATINO CLASSICS
760 289-2023 TELL HIM OMAR SENT YOU FOR THE HOMIE HOOKUPS DONT LOWBALL THE HOMIE JUST HIT HIM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 10 2010, 02:03 PM~18535360
> *wut time does this end
> *


Q~VO JAVIB. :wave: 

R U COMING DOWN TO THE VIEJITOS SHOW?
IF U DO HIT ME UP HOMIE WE B THERE.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

is that angelina jolie? :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

On our way to saboba


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Once again we take best of show trophy & some cash money. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Not to many girls but here's one.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Some frutty fools. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Gangster girl.


----------



## wickedstylo1965 (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E C.C LOOKING FOR MEMBERS,DEDICATED RIDERS IF YOU HAVE ANY ?'S OR IF YOU ARE INTERESTED HIT ME UP OR YOU CAN CALL ME MY NUMBER'S ON MY SIGNATURE. </span>
*The "GOOD TIMES" CAR CLUB was established on October 23, 1989 by founder Paul Sanchez, his brother Jesse "Papo" Sanchez, and Beto Montenegro, in the heart of East Los Angeles, Southern California.

"GOOD TIMES" was started in the mini truck era and represented during the 1980's and 1990's. As the years went by, it slowly began revolving into a traditional Lowrider Car Club with the hard hitting Lowriders that you see today. "GOOD TIMES" has been around for 21 years putting it down for the Lowrider community, maintaining an excellent reputation in custom, but yet traditional Lowriders. "GOOD TIMES" is one of the few car clubs left that keep it traditional with the Lowriders that each and every member put out on the streets. By keeping it traditional, it separates our car club from other Clubs that are out there. Since the "GOOD TIMES" was first established, it has expanded chapters across the country and still growing each day. <span style=\'color:red\'>"GOOD TIMES" has chapters in Los Angeles, Detroit, Colorado, Orange County, L.A."Bombs" , Las Vegas, San Fernando Valley, Utah, San Gabriel Valley, Milwaukee, Florida, Virginia, So Cal, Reno, Canada, Inland Empire, Kansas, New Mexico,Florida,Yuma AZ, Tuscon AZ, Dfw Texas, Phoenix AZ, San Jose ca, Orville ca, San Diego, Atlanta, Pennsyvania, Simi Valley, Baltimore, Bakersfied, Los Angeles, worldwide bike chapters An with more chapters in the works. "GOOD TIMES" is continuing to grow and becoming a bigger name within the Lowrider Community by setting high standards, commitment, and dedication to building quality Lowriders for the shows, streets, and our Club. The club has many Life Time/Full Time Members that have been part of this club for years and no one person or chapters is important then the next. We aren't just a Car Club, we are a family oriented car club and worked very hard to make this club what it is today. We have spent countless hours, money, sweat, and tears to make "GOOD TIMES" the Club that you see today. "GOOD TIMES" members continue to establish pride and respect from the Lowrider Community, other Clubs, and the fellow Lowrider enthusiast. This Car Club does not base itself on individuals or individual chapters, nor does it discriminate due to race, sex, or religion. We share the same qualities, motivation, and goals which have helped us establish one of the strongest Lowrider Car Clubs out there. "GOOD TIMES" is not considered a gang, gang affiliated, or party crew. We are a well respected family oriented car club that has been putting it down for years and we plan to keep it this way. As you will see, we are not just a club with nice rides, but we are all about keeping the Lowrider movement alive and there for one another. "GOOD TIMES" is considered "ONE BIG FAMILY*"


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Sep 12 2010, 08:16 PM~18550763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORLANDO......I DIDN'T SEE YOU AT THE SHOW HOMIE, I SAW 'GAME OVER" THERE :biggrin: , BUT I DIDN'T SEE YOU, DID YOU TAKE BEST OF SHOE AGAIN......??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I WANT TO GIVE MY LOWRIDERS FIRST DIBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HIT ME UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
$300 TAKES ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Orlando with his best of show & snoop 3rd place original .


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

SOBOBA CARSHOW 2010


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

SOBOBA CARSHOW 2010


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

Soboba 2010


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

*JUST GOT MY FRAME BACK FROM MIKE LAMBARSON IN RIVERSIDE.....I GOT IT GOLD LEAFED AND PINSTRIPED....GOODTIMES #1*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Sep 13 2010, 04:40 PM~18557867
> *JUST GOT MY FRAME BACK FROM MIKE LAMBARSON IN RIVERSIDE.....I GOT IT GOLD LEAFED AND PINSTRIPED....GOODTIMES #1
> 
> 
> ...


very nice whats the price tag on his work!?


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

LOOKIN FOR SUM REAR BUMPER FILLERS FOR MY CADDY COUPE :dunno:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 10 2010, 10:45 PM~18538808
> *JUST ADDED MANIACOS CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



BAJITOS DEL VALLE IN THE MOTHA FUCKING HOUSE, SIGN US UP HOMIE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Sep 13 2010, 03:40 PM~18557867
> *JUST GOT MY FRAME BACK FROM MIKE LAMBARSON IN RIVERSIDE.....I GOT IT GOLD LEAFED AND PINSTRIPED....GOODTIMES #1
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*GROUPE riv. co. will be there* :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 13 2010, 07:12 PM~18560091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

fiber glass


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

ready for paint


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Sep 10 2010, 05:50 PM~18537061
> *Dipn trey
> 
> 
> ...


*SAL* always gets down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Bajitos and Groupe! just got added!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Hey Ben its time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 13 2010, 10:21 PM~18561478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass sixty!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Sep 14 2010, 07:18 AM~18563429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hope it comes out in october :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlavato_@Sep 13 2010, 01:03 PM~18555935
> *SOBOBA CARSHOW  2010
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin: congrats gordo


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Sep 15 2010, 04:42 AM~18572819
> *Nice :biggrin: congrats gordo
> *


 :biggrin:ttt


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

DESERT BOYS CC WILL BE THERE......


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

anyone local interested? i can cut a deal for a local sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=559379&hl=


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

SOME WORK DONE BY MY COMPA 'BIG BLUE EYEZ'


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DESERT BOYS JUST ADDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

$150.00


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

Que honda


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cinco De Mayo_@Sep 15 2010, 08:53 PM~18579645
> *Que honda
> *


Que onda bro. :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Sep 15 2010, 09:33 PM~18580045
> *Que onda bro. :biggrin:
> *


ey indio did u get the carb from chito :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Sep 15 2010, 10:50 PM~18580666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Sep 15 2010, 09:50 PM~18580666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: call me


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

omar whats up :wave:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 12 2010, 06:45 PM~18549832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i knew it :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Sep 16 2010, 06:33 PM~18586314
> *omar whats up  :wave:
> *


Q-VOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Ben call me in the morning i can answer calls i cant make them :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

pay the phone bill franky lol jk


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

STRIP TEASE NEW GLOVE BOX WITH AUDIO


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

we doin the in n out thing tonight?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLOS B_@Sep 17 2010, 05:38 PM~18593775
> *we doin the in n out thing tonight?
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Sep 15 2010, 11:50 PM~18580666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. In the studio with Bobby king putting a beat together. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 17 2010, 10:51 PM~18596048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CARLOS GOT SOME NEW SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


















AND INTERIOR!!!!










THAT'S STREET KINGZ ALL DAY EVERY DAY  !!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DONK SHIT HOMIE DONT TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

































J/K JUST FOR KICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOWRIDER ALL DAY SK ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What time is move in.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 18 2010, 05:43 PM~18599964
> *What time is move in.
> *


730-9AM :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle good turn out today here is a few pics of my ride


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Sep 19 2010, 06:14 PM~18605932
> *whats up valle good turn out today here is a few pics of my ride
> 
> 
> ...


nice six eight homie


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Firme car show viejitos .....................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BOMB ASS DAY TODAY AT THE VIEJITOS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GRACIAS TO EVERYBODY!

STREETKINGZ IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CRAZY GEORGE IN THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AND THEY DROVE IT HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!GAME OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Good pics Omar. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 19 2010, 08:38 PM~18606878
> *
> *


 :0 :0 chingon  q-vo coachella valley


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 19 2010, 08:16 PM~18607203
> *Good pics Omar. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


NOT DONE YET CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WE WANT TO THANK EVERY CLUB THAT CAME OUT!
VIEJITOS FROM ALL OVER THE STATE AND ARIZONA
STREET KINGZ AND STREET QUEENZ
CITY CRUISERS VALLE COACHELLA AND BLYTHE
LATINO CLASSICS
NEW ILLUSIONS
ROLLERZ ONLY
NATIVE PRIDE
INTOXICADED
DAFELLAS
OUTSIDERS
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY 
GROUPE RIVERSIDE IE CHAPTER
BEN SWITCH HAPPY
VALLE STYLE
DESERT BOYS
BAJITOS DEL VALLE
KLASSIC
LA GENTE VALLE IMPERIAL
SOLO RYDERS
EFRA AND HIS SIC MALIBU CONVERTIBLE
THE HOMIE WITH THAT SIC ASS 58 IMPALA
WHITE BOY EDDIE AND HIS GLASSHOUSE
REMMY AND A CLEAN MONTE
GRACIAS AND GOD BLESS US ALL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 19 2010, 06:47 PM~18606301
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

great show viejitos! :thumbsup: how was the lupillo rivera concert???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 19 2010, 10:08 PM~18608236
> *WE WANT TO THANK EVERY CLUB THAT CAME OUT!
> VIEJITOS FROM ALL OVER THE STATE AND ARIZONA
> STREET KINGZ AND STREET QUEENZ
> ...



Looks like it was a good turn out, we had a nice picnic in LA , so couldn't make it this time, but for sure the next one.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

ANY HOPPIN GOIN ON OUT THERE


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Firme turnout, need some more shows in the VALLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

some more pics from yesterday!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 20 2010, 12:46 PM~18612185
> *some more pics from yesterday!
> 
> 
> ...



CHINGON PARA LAS FOTOS, GOT DOWN!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Sep 20 2010, 12:56 PM~18612245
> *CHINGON PARA LAS FOTOS, GOT DOWN!!!
> *


A LIL SOMSOM YOU KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ando bein pedo ando bein loko :biggrin: that was sun day morning could make it didnt get up till12 pm had softball in beaumont the cruisers 
valle always has good turn out cant stop wont stop us seeyou guy on the blvd 
TO THE TO


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Sep 20 2010, 01:56 PM~18612720
> *  TO THE TOP
> *


YOU MISSED OUT CLAUDIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT
TOP ON TOP OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gente94_@Sep 20 2010, 04:55 PM~18614267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LINE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
STREET KINGZ CONFIRMED
ROLLERZ ONLY CONFIRMED
LATINO CLASSICS CONFIRMED
CITY CRUISERS V/C-BLYTHE CONFIRMED
GROUPE CONFIRMED
NEW ILLUSIONS?
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ?
DESERT BOYS ?
VALLE STYLE ?
INTOXICATED ?
ROYAL FANTASIES ?
KLASSIC ?
VIEJITOS ?
DAFELLAS ?
GOODTIMES IE ?
SOLO RYDERS ???????????????????
 LINE THEM UP FOR LA GENTE SHOW NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

> BOMB ASS DAY TODAY AT THE VIEJITOS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GRACIAS TO EVERYBODY!
> 
> STREETKINGZ IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 20 2010, 06:46 PM~18614774
> *LINE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STREET KINGZ CONFIRMED
> ROLLERZ ONLY  CONFIRMED
> ...


hey omar who's going cause i didn't even know about it until now


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLOS B_@Sep 20 2010, 06:01 PM~18614944
> *hey omar who's going cause i didn't even know about it until now
> *


ALL OF US HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 20 2010, 09:15 PM~18617240
> *ALL OF US HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 19 2010, 09:43 PM~18608057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LINE UP VALLE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THIS SAT IT'S ON LINE THEM UPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## 83CRUISER (Apr 26, 2010)

> some more pics from yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

PROJECT 62 IMPALA... 














































I GOT MORE PICS OF SUM BODY PARTS DONE...

LOUIE'S SCREEN PRINTING..


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. I got pics of body parts. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 21 2010, 03:57 PM~18624172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 21 2010, 02:57 PM~18624172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BODY PARTS...LOL


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Sep 21 2010, 11:00 AM~18621866
> *PROJECT 62 IMPALA...
> 
> 
> ...


CHICHI62 THATS A BAD ASS NAME NOW TELL US ALL HOW YOU GOT THAT NAME CHICHI? ............DONT BE SHY FOOL.........


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Sep 21 2010, 06:01 PM~18626360
> *CHICHI62 THATS A BAD ASS NAME NOW TELL US ALL HOW YOU GOT THAT NAME CHICHI? ............DONT BE SHY FOOL.........
> *


I think he got it cuz his man boobs. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is the Pre-registration form, and yes you are reading it right. All pre-registered entries will be entered to win a 37 inch flat screen television. Pre-reg must be post marked by Oct. 11, 2010 to be eligible for the television. :biggrin:


----------



## chino64 (Sep 15, 2010)

For sale 52 plymouth running clean.. 5000 obo if interested pm me...


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 21 2010, 02:57 PM~18624172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 21 2010, 03:15 PM~18624336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 20 2010, 04:46 PM~18614774
> *LINE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STREET KINGZ CONFIRMED
> ROLLERZ ONLY  CONFIRMED
> ...


goodtimes I.E


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

october 10th VEGAS!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 21 2010, 07:11 PM~18626500
> *I think he got it cuz his man boobs. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO INDIO U GOT THE TITTIES.. IF U WERE A HYNA I SUCK ON THOSE...LOL
THATS Y THEY CALL ME CHICHI.. CAUSE IM 32 YEARS OLD N IS TILL SUCK ON TITS LIKE IF I WAS GETTING BREAST FED..LOL BUT FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNO THE STORY.
HERES A LIL BACKGROUND ON LOUIE AKA CHICHI.. WE WERE AT A CAR SHOW AND I GOT SUM GIRL TO PULL OUT HER TIT AND I GOT SUCK ON IT..LOL


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

HOOD RAT CHI CHI :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SANDBLASTING CHROME HIT US UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 22 2010, 10:18 PM~18638865
> *SANDBLASTING CHROME HIT US UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ORALE....NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Sep 22 2010, 08:35 PM~18637536
> *HOOD RAT CHI CHI :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



U KNO THIS...SUP SNOOP :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANKS HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GRACIAS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

GET UR CAR CLUBS SHIRTS, IN LOVING MEMORY T-SHIRTS, OR PROMOTE UR MUSIC T-SHIRTS FOR CAR SHOWS.


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

I GOT THESE ORIGINAL PARTS.. NO RUST ON THEM.. I UPGRADED TO DISC BRAKES..
I UPGRADED TO POWER STEERING TOO. $150 O.B.O HIT ME UP :uh:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 21 2010, 02:57 PM~18624172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPEN CAMARADA ?  :nono:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 24 2010, 10:38 AM~18651794
> *GRACIAS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



De nada, nice pic, whose ugly car
LOL :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

any pics of the cruz night?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT FOR A LIL CRUISE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GRACIAS FOR COMING OUT!
CITY CRUISERS 
ROLLERZ ONLY
LATINO CLASSICS
STREET KINGZ IN THE HOUSE!
AND ALL THE SOLO RYDERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









































OLD SCHOOL AT MC.Dz IN INDIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

































THANKS FOR THE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!HWYY 111 ALL DAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chino64 (Sep 15, 2010)

WUT SUP VALLE!!!!STREET KINGZ REPPIN!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOVE THIS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaGiLwhB8W4


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Chicki fats & fruity sam getting down on a Sunday afternoon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 26 2010, 02:34 PM~18665783
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaGiLwhB8W4
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: part 4 in the works right now


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Sep 26 2010, 08:23 PM~18668474
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: part 4 in the works right now
> *


POST IT WHEN YOUR DONE!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 26 2010, 08:30 PM~18668575
> *POST IT WHEN YOUR DONE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Sep 25 2010, 10:18 PM~18662349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY BOY BLOWING THAT BLUE KUSH


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

WHATS UP VALLE COACHELLA,wats crackn??????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Sep 27 2010, 12:10 PM~18673761
> *THATS MY BOY BLOWING THAT BLUE KUSH
> *


whats up andy hey some guy wants to give me 1100 bucks for my daytons :biggrin: thats a good deal


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Sep 27 2010, 10:45 PM~18678511
> *whats up andy hey some guy wants to give me 1100 bucks for my daytons  :biggrin: thats a good deal
> *


YUP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama: :rimshot: :420:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Sep 27 2010, 09:45 PM~18678511
> *whats up andy hey some guy wants to give me 1100 bucks for my daytons  :biggrin: thats a good deal
> *


Weren't you supposed to sell them to juancho???


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Sep 28 2010, 11:41 AM~18682618
> *Weren't you supposed to sell them to juancho???
> *


nah not worth :sprint: it ill just sell them for like 950 bucks. im doing patten out spokes now.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttTTTtttTTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 28 2010, 07:19 PM~18686592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HERE YOU SAL AND CARLOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 28 2010, 09:48 PM~18688592
> *HERE YOU SAL AND CARLOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


MAKE A COWBOYS ONE LIKE THAT HOMIE


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Sep 29 2010, 11:47 AM~18692844
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good loko!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 28 2010, 10:48 PM~18688592
> *HERE YOU SAL AND CARLOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


make it for me let me know how much sold


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLOS B_@Sep 29 2010, 07:25 PM~18696422
> *make it for me let me know how much sold
> *



10-4


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 29 2010, 09:14 PM~18697687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A TRABAJAR GORDO :thumbsup: oh insted of taking pics help him pinchi INDIO lol


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

my lil girl and the banshee


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

JUST GOT IT TODAY


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 29 2010, 09:14 PM~18696899
> *10-4
> *


is it done yet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLOS B_@Sep 30 2010, 06:33 PM~18705703
> *is it done yet :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ENCOUNTER TIME BRO U DOWN FOR SOME SECURITY WORK!!!! :biggrin: 
SHIRT NEXT WEEK BROTHER!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 30 2010, 11:45 PM~18708626
> *ENCOUNTER TIME BRO U DOWN FOR SOME SECURITY WORK!!!! :biggrin:
> SHIRT NEXT WEEK BROTHER!
> *


What's up with the camisas? hit me up.


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

IM BACK HOMIES AND HATERS


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

coachella valley why so quiet :angry:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Sep 30 2010, 03:30 PM~18704127
> *JUST GOT IT TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Firme franky........see you there on Saturday.........


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 1 2010, 10:36 PM~18716120
> *Firme franky........see you there on Saturday.........
> *


x2 vagas here we come


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Sep 27 2010, 01:10 PM~18673761
> *THATS MY BOY BLOWING THAT BLUE KUSH
> *



:0 :0 *PINCHE ANDY!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Oct 1 2010, 09:54 PM~18715867
> *coachella valley why so quiet :angry:
> *



















the homies 66 impala......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

heres more..


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 2 2010, 11:33 AM~18718491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

one more...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 2 2010, 10:33 AM~18718491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn orlando your too damn good :0


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

alot of crome waiting to get installed today....


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 2 2010, 11:33 AM~18718491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good gordo


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 2 2010, 10:48 AM~18718549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


firme :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 2 2010, 11:33 AM~18718491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 2 2010, 11:48 AM~18718549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT HOMIE!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

couple more parts...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

crome fender wells....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

almost done .....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

more pics later.....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 2 2010, 11:48 AM~18718549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 2 2010, 05:20 PM~18720244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how come none of the mirrors broke ,where some of the girls where standing on ?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Oct 2 2010, 11:45 AM~18718540
> *damn orlando your too damn good :0
> *



X65...........YOU GET DOWN HOMEBOY!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 3 2010, 12:24 AM~18722432
> *how come none of the mirrors broke ,where some of the girls where standing on ?
> *



:0 :0 :0 GOOD CATCH HOMIE.......WHY THE MIRRORS DIDN'T BRAKE ORLANDO??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

WUS UP THE HOMIE IS LOOKING FOR TRADE POSIBBLY FOR AN 80S CADDI BUT HIT ME UP WITH GOT WHAT YOU CAR RUNS GOOD TAGS EXC NO RIPS OR TEARS


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 1 2010, 12:45 AM~18708626
> *ENCOUNTER TIME BRO U DOWN FOR SOME SECURITY WORK!!!! :biggrin:
> SHIRT NEXT WEEK BROTHER!
> *


sure let me know


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 2 2010, 11:24 PM~18722432
> *how come none of the mirrors broke ,where some of the girls where standing on ?
> *


Heavy duty mirrors. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

65 impala 4 sale or trade call 760 587 8657


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/r...n/Unnamed-2.jpg


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo raza
good luck every body going to vegas drive safe rep ur kliqa n the valle 
:thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by justus_@Oct 3 2010, 09:53 PM~18728327
> *http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/r...n/Unnamed-2.jpg
> *


nice :0


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:yes: 4 more days till vegas :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Oct 2 2010, 11:45 AM~18718540
> *damn orlando your too damn good :0
> *



Damm homie dont tell him that??? His heads going to get a big as the rest of him then we are all screwed. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Oct 5 2010, 02:28 PM~18743354
> *Damm homie dont tell him that??? His heads going to get a big as the rest of him then we are all screwed.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ CAR SHOW SOON KEEP LOOKING FOR DETAILS!
BOOTHS AVAILABLE 25-50 BUCKS! HIT US UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 5 2010, 07:42 PM~18745766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## mr.aleman (Jan 2, 2010)

http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/r...n/Unnamed-2.jpg


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

sold the daytons.... now engraved chinas


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*why did you sell the DAYTONS i would of got them*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 5 2010, 09:42 PM~18747788
> *why did you sell the DAYTONS i would of got them
> 
> 
> ...


oh those are the ones u got in evgraved :0 i sold them so i can pattern them
and engrave them...87 y que coming out crazy :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 5 2010, 09:56 PM~18747919
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAHF5DvUno8
:biggrin: the homie david


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Oct 4 2010, 09:57 PM~18737717
> *:yes: 4 more days till vegas :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chino64 (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 5 2010, 07:42 PM~18745766
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 5 2010, 08:42 PM~18745766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ok homies see u in vegas drive safe, im on my way :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm leaving on sat .....see you there people.........


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

THE HOOD N FENDERS DONE ... THE REST OF THE CAR GETTING WORKED ON.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Oct 8 2010, 09:38 AM~18766738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam boy that alot of bondo ......


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SHOW SOME LOVE VALLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 8 2010, 04:32 PM~18768793
> *Dam boy that alot of bondo ......
> *


X2


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Just arriving to vegas post pics later..........


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ready to hit up the buffet then get fucked up at the stratosphere. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Sup foo's here's a teaser..


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 8 2010, 04:32 PM~18768793
> *Dam boy that alot of bondo ......
> *


WELL INDIO ITS A 1962 IMPALA PROJECT.. BUT ITS JUST A GUIDE COAT.. WHEN EVER U WANT U CAN TAKE A MAGNET... ALSO ITS AN IMPALA NOT A G BODY.. ITS ALMOST 50 YEARS OLD.. ITS NOT A REGAL THAT U CAN FIND PARTS ANYWHERE.. EVEN IN PEOPLES BACK YARD.. I CANT GO TO A JUNKYARD AND FIND PARTS LIKE I CAN IF I OWNED A REGAL..LOL ILL UPLOAD SUM MORE PICS WHEN THE BODY WORK IS DONE.
:thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Just got to vagas will post pics later :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Oct 8 2010, 09:38 AM~18766738
> *
> 
> 
> ...

























































*if you need parts bob claims you could build a impala with the parts he has*

*1-800-IMPALAS</span></span></span>*

I ORDER PARTS FROM THEM AND HE ALWAYS HAS THEM IN STOCK LOOKING GOOD LOUIE uffin: :420:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 10 2010, 01:20 PM~18777377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...no
There you go chichis stop being cheap and buy new q panels


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ABOUT TIME WE HAVE A LEAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 10 2010, 04:47 PM~18778219
> *ABOUT TIME WE HAVE A LEAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea :thumbsup:


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Oct 10 2010, 08:58 AM~18776290
> *WELL INDIO ITS A 1962 IMPALA PROJECT.. BUT ITS JUST A GUIDE COAT.. WHEN EVER U WANT U CAN TAKE A MAGNET... ALSO ITS AN IMPALA NOT A G BODY.. ITS ALMOST 50 YEARS OLD.. ITS NOT A REGAL THAT U CAN FIND PARTS ANYWHERE.. EVEN IN PEOPLES BACK YARD.. I CANT GO TO A JUNKYARD AND FIND PARTS LIKE I CAN IF I OWNED A REGAL..LOL ILL UPLOAD SUM MORE PICS WHEN THE BODY WORK IS DONE.
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Oct 10 2010, 08:58 AM~18776290
> *WELL INDIO ITS A 1962 IMPALA PROJECT.. BUT ITS JUST A GUIDE COAT.. WHEN EVER U WANT U CAN TAKE A MAGNET... ALSO ITS AN IMPALA NOT A G BODY.. ITS ALMOST 50 YEARS OLD.. ITS NOT A REGAL THAT U CAN FIND PARTS ANYWHERE.. EVEN IN PEOPLES BACK YARD.. I CANT GO TO A JUNKYARD AND FIND PARTS LIKE I CAN IF I OWNED A REGAL..LOL ILL UPLOAD SUM MORE PICS WHEN THE BODY WORK IS DONE.
> :thumbsup:
> *


dont trip louie thats a firme ride,ill take a 62 project over a regal any day,just keep on going forward,at least your doing it the right way and taking it off the frame!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

7x car club of the year ROLLERZ ONLY. RFFR


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 10 2010, 09:31 PM~18780217
> *7x car club of the year ROLLERZ ONLY.    RFFR
> *


Special thanks to franky for representing ROLLERZ ONLY valle the coachella in vegas with striptease..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remack65_@Oct 10 2010, 07:00 PM~18779563
> *dont trip louie thats a firme ride,ill take a 62 project over a regal any day,just keep on going forward,at least your doing it the right way and taking it off the frame!!!
> *


That's fucken funny ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha hah ha ha ha ha ha. Ha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Franky boy putting it down Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

FOR ALL THE HATERS... I DID REPLACE PANELS... NO RUST .. OR 6 LAYERS OF PAINT TO COVER UP ALL THAT BONDO.. LIKE SUM CARS THAT R IN ROLLERS ONLY...HAHAHA ALSO I DONT SWING ON NO ONES VINE TO GET MY SHIT FOR FREE...OR DONE FAST..HAHAHA WHEN IT GETS DONE IT GETS DONE...MY SHIT WILL COME OUT CLEAN... MAC YAH I AGREE WITH U TOO.. A CHEVY IMPALA BEFORE A G BODY... SO KEEP ON HATING...
:roflmao: :wave:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Nice lock up :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Jus kicking it in Vegas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Watch out ben Orlando wanted to buy this elco.lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 11 2010, 10:29 AM~18783043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT ONES NICE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Pirata ass sam walking around the porn store all happy.like a kid in a kandy store. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

That's all the pics I got on my phone. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 11 2010, 10:31 AM~18783062
> *Jus kicking it in Vegas  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the homie Jaime and Dually.....congrats on the win...and the new chapter.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 11 2010, 10:50 AM~18783208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 OF THE BEST RIDES IN THE VALLE!!!!!!!GOOD LOOKING OUT AND REPPIN FOR THE VALLE FRANKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. I found SIMON & His TIO MARCOS on the way home from Vegas. Lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Oct 11 2010, 09:37 AM~18782705
> *FOR ALL THE HATERS... I DID REPLACE PANELS... NO RUST .. OR 6 LAYERS OF PAINT TO COVER UP ALL THAT BONDO.. LIKE SUM CARS THAT R IN ROLLERS ONLY...HAHAHA  ALSO I DONT SWING ON NO ONES VINE TO GET MY SHIT FOR FREE...OR DONE FAST..HAHAHA  WHEN IT GETS DONE IT GETS DONE...MY SHIT WILL COME OUT CLEAN... MAC YAH I AGREE WITH U TOO.. A CHEVY IMPALA BEFORE A G BODY... SO KEEP ON HATING...
> :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


well said!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

I


> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 11 2010, 10:21 AM~18782970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Indio,troy and me with the 7x car club of the year trophy.....


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 11 2010, 10:21 AM~18782970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 10 2010, 08:42 PM~18780295
> *Special thanks to franky for representing ROLLERZ ONLY valle the coachella in vegas with striptease..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i saw u guys but no game over  congrats on the win homies :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 10 2010, 12:20 PM~18777377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is 87 y que going to imperial ben?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 11 2010, 09:29 AM~18783043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Oct 12 2010, 01:13 PM~18792501
> *is 87 y que going to imperial ben?
> *


*87 Y QUE</span></span> will be there*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 13 2010, 08:40 PM~18805972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im there :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 13 2010, 09:42 PM~18806011
> *87 Y QUE</span></span> will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

FABIAN GETTIN DOWN ON MACS 63... LOOKS LIKE HES HAVING A LIL TO MUCH FUN THO.. :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Oct 14 2010, 10:05 AM~18809356
> *FABIAN GETTIN DOWN ON MACS 63... LOOKS LIKE HES HAVING A LIL TO MUCH FUN THO.. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



It must be from all the fumes in there.


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Oct 14 2010, 10:05 AM~18809356
> *FABIAN GETTIN DOWN ON MACS 63... LOOKS LIKE HES HAVING A LIL TO MUCH FUN THO.. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


'TTMFT' looking good fabian ke onda homie mack. :biggrin:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

firme,homie fabian.


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats right On!! looks alrite to me........ gud Job!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Oct 14 2010, 10:05 AM~18809356
> *FABIAN GETTIN DOWN ON MACS 63... LOOKS LIKE HES HAVING A LIL TO MUCH FUN THO.. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


alabrava looking good ese


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

WATZ GOING ON THIS WEEKEND...


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Oct 14 2010, 12:14 PM~18810346
> *'TTMFT' looking good fabian ke onda homie mack. :biggrin:
> *


whats up pedro,THANKS for that homie hookup on all my new moldings,wheels and chrome from one of MANIACOS shop, good looking out homie!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by remack65_@Oct 14 2010, 05:13 PM~18812731
> *whats up pedro,THANKS for that homie hookup on all my new moldings,wheels and chrome from one of MANIACOS shop, good looking out homie!
> *


de nada homie u know wats up mack ur trey is looking good homie i cant wait to see it ones is all done up TTMFT. :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Oct 14 2010, 01:01 PM~18810665
> *firme,homie fabian.
> *


WERE U AT CACOOOOOOO MANNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :x:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Oct 14 2010, 04:11 PM~18812126
> *WATZ GOING ON THIS WEEKEND...
> *


W UP TOMMY. :wave: 


POMONA THIS WEEKEND TOM R U ROLLING?


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Oct 14 2010, 07:05 PM~18813809
> *de nada homie u know wats up mack ur trey is looking good homie i cant wait to see it ones is all done up TTMFT. :biggrin:
> *


it will be for the LA GENTE SHOW in 2 weeks


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

HERE YOU GO MANIACO RIDER


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

that s a nice picture pette :wow:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

it gets done when it gets done rolling in the 62 to pomona look for parts n carne asada n beers


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqcAEdRfTHY

majectics vs goodtimes


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 14 2010, 09:44 PM~18816210
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats up simon is "TROUBLESOME84" coming out to imperial too?


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Oct 14 2010, 09:24 PM~18815547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Helping out the homies from ROLLERZ ONLY!
COMING OUT SOON!!!!!!!!!!! STREET SINGLE /SHOW! PERFECT COLORS ALL THE TIME!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 15 2010, 07:37 AM~18818209
> *Helping out  the homies from ROLLERZ ONLY!
> COMING OUT SOON!!!!!!!!!!! STREET SINGLE /SHOW! PERFECT COLORS ALL THE TIME!
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 15 2010, 07:46 AM~18818244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea if all goes well it will be there. Thanks for the help orlando and omar I appreciate it looks like the valle will be representing hard in imperial good job guys :thumbup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 15 2010, 07:46 AM~18818610
> *Yea if all goes well it will be there. Thanks for the help orlando and omar I appreciate it looks like the valle will be representing hard in imperial good job guys :thumbup:
> *


What about me fooooooooooo. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 15 2010, 07:46 AM~18818610
> *Yea if all goes well it will be there. Thanks for the help orlando and omar I appreciate it looks like the valle will be representing hard in imperial good job guys :thumbup:
> *


firme :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 15 2010, 07:46 AM~18818244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


getting ready for imperial car show. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

more of the after hopp 2010 (not my video)


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

U too tecato thanks also to everyone else that gave me a hand sanding my car thank u guys imperial here we come!


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Oct 14 2010, 09:37 PM~18815682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah lil homie nice pic. :thumbsup: 

post more if u have some porfas.  

TTMFT 'MAN1ACOS' REPPING THE VALLE. :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Oct 14 2010, 09:41 PM~18815714
> *that s a nice picture pette :wow:
> *


Q~VO RICKO SUAVE. :wave: 

about time u pop out homie onde andabas pichi tranvesti. :dunno: 

eres como los osos 6 meses dormido y 6 meses buscando VERJA-CITOS. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by remack65_@Oct 14 2010, 08:24 PM~18814772
> *it will be for the LA GENTE SHOW in 2 weeks
> *


FIRME HOMIE LOOKING FOWARD TO SEE U AND THE TREY.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 15 2010, 02:50 PM~18821134
> *U too tecato thanks also to everyone else that gave me a hand sanding my car thank u guys imperial here we come!
> *


A STREET KINGZ MEMBER WILLING TO GIVE A HAND ANYTIME!!!!!  
























WATER JET UP AND WORKING HIT ME FOR SOME QUOTE'S!!!!!!!


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Oct 15 2010, 04:03 PM~18821733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT FOR THE CITY CRUISERS C.C. :biggrin: 

MANIACOS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT A GOOD SHOW.


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Oct 15 2010, 06:33 AM~18817942
> *
> *


GRACIAS.  

MANIACOS WILL BE THERE AT THE 'LA GENTE SHOW' :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

REPOST REPOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

A LIL SOMETHING FOR U POT HEADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








SHIRTS COMING SOON! MY LIL BROS IDEA!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 13 2010, 09:39 PM~18805954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 15 2010, 02:55 PM~18821670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  candy :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Oct 15 2010, 02:25 PM~18820981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 15 2010, 03:55 PM~18821670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 15 2010, 02:50 PM~18821134
> *U too tecato thanks also to everyone else that gave me a hand sanding my car thank u guys imperial here we come!
> *


WTF what about me ese! jk :thumbsup: PROOF that hard work pays off.......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

another long day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 15 2010, 02:50 PM~18821134
> *U too tecato thanks also to everyone else that gave me a hand sanding my car thank u guys imperial here we come!
> *


Don't forget ben for bringing the sodas and beer......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 15 2010, 10:34 PM~18824511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLERZ ONLY. TTT..............................................


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 15 2010, 10:34 PM~18824511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  lookin' good coachella


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yea gracias ben for the drinks :thumbsup:


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Oct 14 2010, 09:24 PM~18815547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a clean ass rag homie,you better keep that garaged locked up good,you never know it might find a new home out here in MIL PALMAS! :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by remack65_@Oct 16 2010, 09:37 PM~18830642
> *Thats a clean ass rag homie,you better keep that garaged locked up good,you never know it might find a new home out here in MIL PALMAS!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 



































:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 15 2010, 03:59 PM~18821701
> *A STREET KINGZ MEMBER WILLING TO GIVE A HAND ANYTIME!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 16 2010, 06:36 PM~18829877
> *Oh yea gracias ben for the drinks :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 15 2010, 02:55 PM~18821670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> nice
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

when is the next show coming up in the valley.???


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Is there any shows or anything going on in the valley between nov.17 and dec. 3rd? I am coming down that way , just want to know if anything is happening.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Oct 17 2010, 12:52 AM~18831549
> *Is there any shows or anything going on in the valley between nov.17 and dec. 3rd? I am coming down that way , just want to know if anything is happening.
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Oct 16 2010, 11:32 PM~18831500
> *when is the next show coming up in the valley.???
> *


 :wave:


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

so whats up in the Valle? i've been gone for a while....pinche economy :happysad:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by remack65_@Oct 16 2010, 09:37 PM~18830642
> *Thats a clean ass rag homie,you better keep that garaged locked up good,you never know it might find a new home out here in MIL PALMAS!  :biggrin:
> *


hey mac. :wave: 

alli esta dog wainting for u come and get it. :biggrin: 

u know that im a buisness men just like u so whenever ur ready come n talk to me and this ragg can be sitting on ur garage in MIL PALMAS.


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> > nice
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Oct 17 2010, 08:03 PM~18837509
> *GRACIAS HOMIE. :thumbsup:
> 
> IS THE CLEAN ASS ELCO ALMOST DONE?
> *


yes sir first show 10-23-10 :biggrin:  just need a few more thinks so far so good hno: :x:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

thanks orlando for your help and finishing the paint on my *ELCO*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 16 2010, 06:36 PM~18829877
> *Oh yea gracias ben for the drinks :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Strip tease at Las Vegas super show


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:wave: what up drody1955


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 17 2010, 08:31 PM~18837869
> *Strip tease at Las Vegas super show
> 
> 
> ...


looks good franky :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 17 2010, 08:37 PM~18837941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## drody1955 (Jun 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 17 2010, 10:32 PM~18837877
> *:wave: what up drody1955
> *


What up Ben


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Orlando and indio after the show lol


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 17 2010, 08:42 PM~18838011
> *Orlando and indio after the show lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

clean


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

CACOOOO MANNNNN W UP HOMIE WHERES THE DEMON AT? :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST FOR KICKS!


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 18 2010, 09:56 PM~18847736
> *JUST FOR KICKS!
> 
> 
> ...


WTF omar you have to much TIME in ur hands lol :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Aug 3 2010, 11:00 AM~18216550
> *Lets pick a car and will see at your next car show in a year!
> A lil VALLE CHALLENGE ( BUT NO CRYING ) AND I DONT HAVE A SHOP!
> BUT I GOT ORLANDO FOR A LIL HELP!  WHAT YOU THINK?
> *


Dont forget about this shit OMAR!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Oct 18 2010, 11:00 PM~18848258
> *Dont forget about this shit OMAR!
> *


IT'S A TEASER BRO FOR THE HATERS YOU KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
A LIL EVERY DAY DRIVER!!!!!!


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 19 2010, 09:48 AM~18850573
> *IT'S A TEASER BRO FOR THE HATERS YOU KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A LIL EVERY DAY DRIVER!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 19 2010, 10:48 AM~18850573
> *IT'S A TEASER BRO FOR THE HATERS YOU KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A LIL EVERY DAY DRIVER!!!!!!
> 
> ...


ooohhh now ur a tagger!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 19 2010, 07:55 PM~18855953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work trini :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

68rag rebuilt engine and tranni zero miles body striped to metal and bloked ready to paint good interior and top power windows and seats
TAKING TRADES EQUAL VALUE OR TRADE PLUS CASH SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT



































[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 19 2010, 07:55 PM~18855953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting up the pics omar, looks good trini
TRINI'S HYDRO'S TOO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> 68rag rebuilt engine and tranni zero miles body striped to metal and bloked ready to paint good interior and top power windows and seats
> TAKING TRADES EQUAL VALUE OR TRADE PLUS CASH SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT


[/quote]
[/quote]
good luck homie :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> 68rag rebuilt engine and tranni zero miles body striped to metal and bloked ready to paint good interior and top power windows and seats
> TAKING TRADES EQUAL VALUE OR TRADE PLUS CASH SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT


[/quote]
[/quote]
Ttt


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: T.T.T


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

El Abandonado's older brother lol







.


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 19 2010, 08:55 PM~18855953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetKingz57_@Oct 19 2010, 09:00 PM~18856007
> *nice work trini :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wacha hefe ya tiene ranfla para el sabado :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

srry david grill from a 55 chevy


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Oct 19 2010, 07:14 PM~18856162
> *thanks for posting up the pics omar, looks good trini
> TRINI'S HYDRO'S TOO THE TOP :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WELCOME FOR THE BATTS........ :nicoderm:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 19 2010, 06:55 PM~18855953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lil teaser VALLE IMPERIAL TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Oct 20 2010, 07:19 PM~18865213
> *YOUR WELCOME FOR THE BATTS........ :nicoderm:
> *


gracias abel for the hook up on the batteries :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 20 2010, 08:40 PM~18866142
> *lil teaser VALLE IMPERIAL TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I see very Clearly :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 19 2010, 07:55 PM~18855953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean...............


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 20 2010, 08:40 PM~18866142
> *lil teaser VALLE IMPERIAL TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ABEL....I HIT YOU UP TOMORROW HOMIE.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

grasias omar for the support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NO PROBLEM DB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TTT


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

ready for the la gente show :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 22 2010, 10:36 AM~18880176
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


STREET KINGZ CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 20 2010, 08:40 PM~18866142
> *lil teaser VALLE IMPERIAL TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


760!! :biggrin:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

RIGHT ON STREET KINGS,GRACIAS HOMIES.....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

pics please of the show :biggrin:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

RE-POST










GOODTIMES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

RE POST


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Oct 23 2010, 04:47 PM~18889971
> *pics please of the show :biggrin:
> *


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. We did goooooooood :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 23 2010, 08:07 PM~18891117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic homeboy. :biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 23 2010, 09:11 PM~18891149
> *Nice pic homeboy. :biggrin:
> *


THANKZ U GUYZ WERE DEEP TODAY


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 23 2010, 09:07 PM~18891117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MAS PHOTOS!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

T.T.M.F.T :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

RFFR


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Strip tease took first in luxury mild


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Oct 23 2010, 06:11 PM~18890139
> *RE-POST
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*1ST, PLACE IN ELCO'S and BEST PAINT not bad for a G-body*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 12:46 AM~18892446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good ben


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 23 2010, 08:07 PM~18891117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 23 2010, 11:46 PM~18892446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 23 2010, 09:07 PM~18891117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 24 2010, 09:32 AM~18893657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Game Over


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*
I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYBODY WHO HELPED ME WITH MY ELCO 
THANKS ALL YOU GUYS *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
TO MANY NAMES TO POST GUYS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 23 2010, 10:06 PM~18891668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SMILE WERO FROM THE GHETTO!!GOOD JOB


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 11:01 AM~18893806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTIME BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
































LOOK GOOD BRO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

1ST!RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS








1ST!ABLE STREETKINGZ
















2ND TRINI JEFE AND CARLOS!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 23 2010, 09:16 PM~18891179
> *THANKZ U GUYZ WERE DEEP TODAY
> *


Ttt


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 23 2010, 09:05 PM~18891112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias for posting up my pic bro, Valley Cochela put it down on Saturday at Valle Imperial show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 12:46 AM~18892446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ben put it down for the Valle, CONGRATULATIONS Homie!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 12:46 AM~18892446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firme ben wana trade that g body for my impala.......looks good..


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 23 2010, 09:53 PM~18891556
> *RFFR
> 
> 
> ...


TTT

Roller Only also put it put it down for Valle Cochela......... CONGRATS......


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Street Kings also put it down........ TTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 24 2010, 04:34 PM~18895882
> *Firme ben wana trade that g body for my impala.......looks good..
> *


sorry homie not for sale or trade. G-BODY all day every day thanks anyway


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Oct 24 2010, 04:46 PM~18895969
> *Street Kings also put it down........  TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Oct 24 2010, 04:44 PM~18895957
> *TTT
> 
> Roller Only also put it put it down for Valle Cochela......... CONGRATS......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats to all the valle winners at the show we really showed them how the valle gets down :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Oct 24 2010, 05:46 PM~18895969
> *Street Kings also put it down........  TTT
> *


brought home 5 trophies and gettin a photo shoot wit street low mag with the 47 caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

:biggrin: good job valle coachella :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 04:54 PM~18896043
> *sorry homie not for sale or trade. G-BODY all day every day thanks anyway
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 24 2010, 07:26 PM~18896933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT

X1000


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MOVE BIIIIATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MY RAIDERS SUCK BUT NOT TODAY LATER BRONKASSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

congrats to the valle for the wins in imperial valley 
NEW ILLUSIONS could make it see the valle in blythe city crusers show
NEW ILLUSIONS in downey showing respect at dukes carshow


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 23 2010, 09:07 PM~18891117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


la patROna my new car............1961 parkwood wagon...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 24 2010, 08:57 PM~18897981
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WHAT AN UGLY GUY :sprint:BUT A CLEAN RANFLA


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Oct 24 2010, 08:02 PM~18898041
> *DAMN WHAT AN UGLY GUY  :sprint:BUT A CLEAN RANFLA
> *


x2


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 23 2010, 09:07 PM~18891118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Game over. 1st place ,best undercarrige,and best of show.
My daughters bike. 1st place and best of show bike
La patROna. 2nd place
Indios regal. 2nd place
Adrians 66 impala. 1st place
Marcos 63 impala. 1st place
Stripetease caddi. 1st place
Rollerz only. Most members cars
Rollerz only. Most members bike

Total of 12 trophies. Thanks to the la gente cc good show......vc chapter.ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 24 2010, 08:38 PM~18897745
> *la patROna my new car............1961 parkwood wagon...
> *


NO NO NO ORLANDO CEBALLOS GIRLS NEW CAR!  
















http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007
[img]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/justforkicks642.jpg


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CRUNCH TIME FRIDAY AFTERNOON!  :angry: :cheesy: :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 24 2010, 08:19 PM~18898294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 24 2010, 08:19 PM~18898296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Oct 24 2010, 08:02 PM~18898041
> *DAMN WHAT AN UGLY GUY  :sprint:BUT A CLEAN RANFLA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 24 2010, 08:06 PM~18898098
> *Game over.        1st place ,best undercarrige,and best of show.
> My daughters bike.  1st place and best of show bike
> La patROna.          2nd place
> ...


DAM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

damn i wish i still lived Coachella valley


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 24 2010, 08:57 PM~18897981
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Got beat wiff da ugly stick! :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 24 2010, 09:29 AM~18893634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 24 2010, 08:30 PM~18898439
> *Got beat wiff da ugly stick! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 24 2010, 03:31 PM~18895459
> *ANYTIME BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks again OMAR :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 24 2010, 08:57 PM~18897981
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The mexican hulk hogan este huey esta feo.....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 24 2010, 09:32 PM~18898476
> *The mexican hulk hogan este huey esta feo.....
> *


X1000 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 24 2010, 08:32 PM~18898474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good job adrain lots of work you guys put in that 66 payed off :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 24 2010, 08:32 PM~18898476
> *The mexican hulk hogan este huey esta feo.....
> *


that's fuckin funny :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 24 2010, 09:24 PM~18898355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass paint job on that monte simon....


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 24 2010, 08:36 PM~18898532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WAKE UP FOOL*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 24 2010, 08:40 PM~18898598
> *That's a bad ass paint job on that monte simon....
> *


SHIT YOU PAINTED IT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 24 2010, 09:32 PM~18898476
> *The mexican hulk hogan este huey esta feo.....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: YEA BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 24 2010, 09:40 PM~18898598
> *That's a bad ass paint job on that monte simon....
> *


:thumbsup: u got down paisa I got a lot of compliments on it


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: 61neb, st1984, streetkingz13, drody1955, TopDogg, prestige, shoresmokesalot760, krysler300, RO INDIO 321, King Kong-86 Regal

:wave:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 09:42 PM~18898625
> *SHIT YOU PAINTED IT
> *


Hey I helped with the body work :dunno:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 24 2010, 09:24 PM~18898355
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Who's that guy with the BOSS cap?


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 24 2010, 08:48 PM~18898696
> *Hey I helped with the body work :dunno:
> *


YOU DID THE BODY WORK ESA :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 09:47 PM~18898675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ben hey orlando wants to know if u got a switch happy bikini in his size


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 24 2010, 08:46 PM~18898668
> *:thumbsup: u got down paisa I got a lot of compliments on it
> *


have u tryed the pumps yet?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 24 2010, 09:36 PM~18898532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a cool vato .


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*<span style=\'colorrange\'>clean ass 300</span>* :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Oct 24 2010, 08:54 PM~18898761
> *have u tryed the pumps yet?
> *


*ya* you should of been there you snooze you loose


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 24 2010, 09:48 PM~18898700
> *Who's that guy with the BOSS cap?
> *


A cool vato like me..........


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 09:50 PM~18898713
> *YOU DID THE BODY WORK ESA :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: not bad for a beginner huh :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

todays picnic in brawley


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 09:54 PM~18898775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Ben, just need to work on the inside,


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Oct 24 2010, 09:54 PM~18898761
> *have u tryed the pumps yet?
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 09:56 PM~18898793
> *ya you should of been there you snooze you loose
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 24 2010, 09:43 PM~18898637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My hailie.


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 12:00 PM~18894070
> *
> 
> 
> ...



But daaaaaaamn Ben lla parele, i've seen ur Elco in many different posts/forums 
give a chance to the competition....... LOL


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 09:54 PM~18898775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 08:56 PM~18898793
> *ya you should of been there you snooze you loose
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

What's up donald :wave:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 24 2010, 10:05 PM~18898922
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 24 2010, 09:56 PM~18898802
> *A cool vato like me..........
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 24 2010, 09:07 PM~18898953
> *What's up donald :wave:
> *


he doesn't talk only hand signals :wave: :nono: :x: :boink: :run:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 24 2010, 09:58 PM~18898830
> *todays picnic in brawley
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 24 2010, 09:58 PM~18898830
> *todays picnic in brawley
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Oct 24 2010, 10:08 PM~18898965
> *Gracias
> *


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 10:09 PM~18898985
> *he doesn't talk only hand signals :wave:  :nono:  :x:  :boink:  :run:
> *


Oh my bad :boink: :run: :sprint:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 11:00 AM~18894070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

is anybody selling a luxury sport 87-88?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
Lowriding for over a decade and counting!!
Hit us up for cruising,pinics, shows,etc. Were ready to ride and support are community and all clubs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=566446


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 24 2010, 10:27 PM~18899221
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Lowriding for over a decade and counting!!
> Hit us up for cruising,pinics, shows,etc. Were ready to ride and support are community and all clubs  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> Got beat wiff da ugly


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Got to give a big thumbs up to simon Adrain & Orlando for getting those cars ready especially Fatass Orlando stoped working on his wagon to finish other cars while still running the shop & still found time for LA PATRONA 61 wagon. TTMFT.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 25 2010, 05:03 AM~18900724
> *Got to give a big thumbs up to simon Adrain  & Orlando for getting those cars ready especially Fatass Orlando stoped working on his wagon to finish other cars while still running the shop & still found time for LA PATRONA 61 wagon. TTMFT.
> *


 :thumbsup: most members trophy that worth it.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 25 2010, 05:03 AM~18900724
> *Got to give a big thumbs up to simon Adrain  & Orlando for getting those cars ready especially Fatass Orlando stoped working on his wagon to finish other cars while still running the shop & still found time for LA PATRONA 61 wagon. TTMFT.
> *


Thanks for the help indio,orlando,adrian,angel,marcos,ben,omar,tigre,efrain,victor,and *****! Like manny the webmaster said we aint a club we r a family :thumbsup: T.T.M.F.T


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 25 2010, 09:29 AM~18901977
> *Thanks for the help indio,orlando,adrian,angel,marcos,ben,omar,tigre,efrain,victor,and *****! Like manny the webmaster said we aint a club we r a family :thumbsup: T.T.M.F.T
> *


Also can't forget the homie carlos thanks for the help bringing TROUBLESOME84 back home :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 24 2010, 06:05 PM~18895676
> *ANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMEBOY I AM NOT FROM COACHELLA BUT I GOT LOVE FOR ALL U CATS I FELL GOOD WHEN I AM OUT THERE WITH YOU GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 12:46 AM~18892446
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks real good ben   :thumbsup: congrats on the best paint and elco


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 25 2010, 09:29 AM~18901977
> *Thanks for the help indio,orlando,adrian,angel,marcos,ben,omar,tigre,efrain,victor,and *****! Like manny the webmaster said we aint a club we r a family :thumbsup: T.T.M.F.T
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

looks like a man


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 23 2010, 09:07 PM~18891117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this came out nice big O


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 25 2010, 09:57 AM~18902562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Franky get a copy of that paper to give to solito. :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

sure thing i got one for him


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

anyone need 80's caddy parts? giving away a loaded header panel, fenders, 4 door rockers. or else it's going in the trash


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

POSTIN FOR A HOMIE'S CLUB


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 25 2010, 04:10 PM~18905038
> *POSTIN FOR A HOMIE'S CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!!CHICALI HERE WE COME!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THEY START YOUNG IN THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 25 2010, 06:00 PM~18906721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 25 2010, 08:44 PM~18908676
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey ben did u get my pm?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 25 2010, 07:19 PM~18906293
> *WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!!CHICALI HERE WE COME!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*WHAT UP SIMON*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 25 2010, 07:00 PM~18906721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The next generation of ROLLERZ ONLY.........lil milo................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 25 2010, 04:10 PM~18905038
> *POSTIN FOR A HOMIE'S CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt. Ya saben............


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

found this in another thread nice :thumbsup: Topdogg


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Oct 25 2010, 08:49 PM~18908714
> *hey ben did u get my pm?
> *


no whats up


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 25 2010, 09:20 PM~18909063
> *no whats up
> *


pm sent


----------



## chino64 (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chino64_@Oct 25 2010, 10:51 PM~18909388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics chino :thumbsup: STREET KINGZ CC TOO THE TOP


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 25 2010, 10:09 PM~18908924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Esta chingon el g body...... :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 25 2010, 09:59 PM~18908820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's crackin ben good pic bro gracias where we going next? Blythe city cruisers? Or traffic?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 25 2010, 10:09 PM~18908924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Bro I would take a g-body like that over an impala project anyday :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 25 2010, 10:09 PM~18908924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S SICK FOOL...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Oct 26 2010, 09:49 AM~18912299
> *THAT'S  SICK FOOL...
> *


thanks CHICHI62 not bad for a G-body :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 25 2010, 10:09 PM~18908924
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET...very nice pic!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

At the brawley rollerz only picnic


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 12:46 AM~18892446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danm dude that shits fucking bad ben


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whos going to traffic's show?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 26 2010, 12:01 PM~18913265
> *SWEET...very nice pic!!!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Oct 26 2010, 06:11 PM~18916733
> *danm dude that shits fucking bad ben
> *


thanks whats up manual :wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 26 2010, 08:11 AM~18911474
> *What's crackin ben good pic bro gracias where we going next? Blythe city cruisers? Or traffic?
> *


*?*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 25 2010, 04:03 AM~18900724
> *Got to give a big thumbs up to simon Adrain  & Orlando for getting those cars ready especially Fatass Orlando stoped working on his wagon to finish other cars while still running the shop & still found time for LA PATRONA 61 wagon. TTMFT.
> *


yes he did thanks orlando and R. O. for help :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Oct 25 2010, 08:29 AM~18901977
> *Thanks for the help indio,orlando,adrian,angel,marcos,ben,omar,tigre,efrain,victor,and *****! Like manny the webmaster said we aint a club we r a family :thumbsup: T.T.M.F.T
> *


*nice choice of words* :nicoderm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SNOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*T.T.M.F.T.*


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 27 2010, 06:48 PM~18925811
> *SNOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: NICE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 26 2010, 02:08 PM~18913926
> *At the brawley rollerz only picnic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt.ttt.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Soon RollerzOnly car show stay tuned for details the best cars in the VALLE on full display flyer in the next couple of days show some love Raza .


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 29 2010, 06:48 PM~18943418
> *Soon RollerzOnly car show stay tuned for details the best cars in the VALLE on full display flyer in the next couple of days show some love Raza .
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

COMING SOON TO THE SPOTLIGHT 29 CASINO CARSHOW / TOYDRIVE DEC/05 /2010 IN INDIO CA. FLYERS COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CALL ORLANDO 760-601-4447 OR INDIO 760 -851-8118 TONY 760-899-0002


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 23 2010, 11:26 PM~18892155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

happy halloween......................................from RO...............


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 30 2010, 12:03 PM~18947428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: T.T.T


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 16 2010, 10:15 PM~18830896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 30 2010, 08:45 PM~18950108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 30 2010, 12:03 PM~18947428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Oct 31 2010, 12:29 PM~18953068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY RAIDERS SUCK BUT NOT TODAY 33-3   !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 30 2010, 12:03 PM~18947428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

good video,homegrown760,thats how we do it in the D town,hope 2 see you vatos ,nov20????????? bring those HOT new toys i be hearing about????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Strip tease made the local paper for halloween


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 1 2010, 06:34 PM~18961742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SOME GOOD SHIT ! NO STICKS OR SEEDS uffin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 1 2010, 06:34 PM~18961742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice video homegrown :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:biggrin: T.T.T


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Ooooorrrraldo ,thought you might want to see this


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Picking up snoops impala.Sal gets down again on the cleanest 63 in the Valle. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Some clear and it will be ready. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 1 2010, 06:34 PM~18961742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Happy 45th birthday to Fatass Orlando. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 3 2010, 08:21 PM~18979944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ORLANDO PERFECT KOLORS


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 3 2010, 08:41 PM~18980119
> *Happy 45th birthday to Fatass Orlando. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X2 happy birthday paisa! :run:


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 3 2010, 12:08 PM~18976190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats gangsta like a motha!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 3 2010, 11:08 AM~18976190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 3 2010, 07:21 PM~18979944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 3 2010, 09:18 PM~18980506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Orrrrrando or Indio , give me a call , postcards are done , RO hook up , next day service printing*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im selling my cutty if any body wants it 2200 firm or trade (ls or regal)


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 5 2010, 12:55 PM~18995136
> *im selling my cutty if any body wants it 2200 firm or trade (ls or regal)
> 
> 
> ...



Just paint it and keep it now....maybe later on you'll find the car you want.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sup Tommy...how you been???


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 5 2010, 12:07 PM~18995223
> *Just paint it and keep it now....maybe later on you'll find the car you want.
> *


yeah thats a good idea.. i have the paint in hand always :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 5 2010, 01:26 PM~18995340
> *yeah thats a good idea.. i have the paint in hand always :biggrin:
> *


Car looks pretty clean...once it has paint, you might change your mind. :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Today's Birthdays 
25 members are celebrating their birthday today
PimpDaddyQ(23), Big_D_Koss(24), lancecst(30), Howard(32), TWISTED MIND PF(25), megamarz313(26), coyote(33), Yankochevelle(35), SassyAssRegal(34), DOUGHNUTS(35), SANCHO2013(22), 71383cut(30), alma latina79(26), s13Silent360(23), RO4LIFE 719(27), hubcity806(33), *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DAD JOJO67....JUST GOT HOME FROM A NICE DINNER, NO HES DRINKING A FEW COLD ONES IN THE CANTON!! *


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 5 2010, 06:28 AM~18992608
> *Orrrrrando or Indio , give me a call , postcards are done , RO hook up , next day service printing
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 5 2010, 11:55 AM~18995136
> *im selling my cutty if any body wants it 2200 firm or trade (ls or regal)
> 
> 
> ...


call me jason :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 3 2010, 07:21 PM~18979944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 3 2010, 07:52 PM~18980221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 3 2010, 11:08 AM~18976190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 1 2010, 05:34 PM~18961742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS VIDEO *HOMEGROWN84* :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 1 2010, 09:46 AM~18958681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

i got this for trade for a daily its an 80 malibu 2 doors freshly lifted 2 pumps 6 batteries body work almost done ready for paint i need a daily asap


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC+Nov 1 2010, 07:08 PM~18962121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tHANKS EVERYBODY GLADD YOU GUYS LIKED IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 3 2010, 08:21 PM~18979944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T.T.M.F.T :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 4 2010, 11:00 AM~18984428
> *thats gangsta like a motha!
> *


:werd:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 3 2010, 08:52 PM~18980221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T.T.M.F.T :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 7 2010, 01:29 PM~19008467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RAIDERRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








        OT BABY


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 7 2010, 06:06 PM~19010367
> *RAIDERRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT


BUT WE DONT SUCK ANYMORE!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 7 2010, 06:06 PM~19010367
> *RAIDERRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FUCK THE HATERS :machinegun:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Nov 7 2010, 07:13 PM~19011064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 7 2010, 07:48 PM~19011420
> *fixed
> *


lol

Gracias


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

2010 TRAFFIC


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*F YA</span>* 
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>not bad 4 a G body*


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 7 2010, 09:32 PM~19012607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Ben :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 7 2010, 09:32 PM~19012607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T.T.M.F.T not bad at all :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

strip tease won first in full custom and best of show and sureno took first in 60s mild and best undercarrige


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Nov 7 2010, 10:20 PM~19013084
> *strip tease won first in full custom and best of show and sureno took first in 60s mild and best undercarrige
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: good job repping the valle in blythe bROthas CONGRATULATIONS ROLLERZ ONLY V.C T.T.T :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1st place og blythe


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Nov 7 2010, 10:20 PM~19013084
> *strip tease won first in full custom and best of show and sureno took first in 60s mild and best undercarrige
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Nov 7 2010, 11:27 PM~19013504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: congrats


----------



## chino64 (Sep 15, 2010)

first place 77 monte



















2nd place 67 impala ragtop


















2nd place 49 plymouth


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Nov 8 2010, 12:27 AM~19013504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice o.g


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chino64_@Nov 8 2010, 11:23 AM~19015673
> *first place 77 monte
> 
> 
> ...


nice job homie taking pic's and placing


----------



## chino64 (Sep 15, 2010)

ttt street kingz in the house!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 8 2010, 11:18 PM~19022463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU BEN!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 23 2010, 09:07 PM~18891117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


La patROna placed 3rd in mild class at the traffic show.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 9 2010, 06:42 PM~19028733
> *La patROna placed 3rd in mild class at the traffic show.
> *


Congratulations paisa :thumbsup:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 9 2010, 07:15 PM~19029558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FUNKIN PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 8 2010, 10:18 PM~19022463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Y QUE*


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 9 2010, 08:15 PM~19029558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: :boink: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*WAT UP SIMON*


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 9 2010, 08:31 PM~19029690
> *WAT UP SIMON
> *


What's crackin ben :wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 9 2010, 02:52 PM~19027374
> *THANK YOU BEN!
> *


NO PROBLEM BRO


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 9 2010, 07:33 PM~19029711
> *What's crackin ben :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*NEXT SHOW</span>*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

]


















*DEC. 5 2010 NEXT SHOW IN 26 DAYS *


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

'MAN1ACOS C.C' AND 'DESERT BOYS C.C'

WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO SUPPORT AND HELP OUT TO COVER FOR FUNERAL AND MEDICAL EXPENSES FOR THE MORA'S FAMILY. IT'S GOING TO BE HELD AT THE 'DESERT BOYS C.C' PICNIC ON NOVEMBER 20TH AT THE BROWNS TOWN PARK IN D.H.S, ALL SUPPORT IS NEEDED FOR A GOOD CAUSE.THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 9 2010, 07:28 PM~19029669
> *Y  QUE
> *


Me to. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 9 2010, 08:41 PM~19029782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO AFTER OUR SHOW (AZTLAN) CHICALI
THEN THE ROLLERZ ONLY DEC 5TH VALLE SHOWS SHOW SOME LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 9 2010, 08:15 PM~19029558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn everbody got a good picture :roflmao:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

FOR SALE 80 MALIBU 2,500 OR TRADE FOR DAILY 2 PUMPS 6 BATTERIES NEW WHEELS AND TIRES TAGS UP TO DATE 6CL ENGINE RUNS GREAT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

There it is Orlando trade him the range rover for the Malibu . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 10 2010, 05:39 PM~19036533
> *There it is Orlando trade him the range rover for the Malibu . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

TRAFFIC 58 
post Today, 07:12 PM


TRAFFIC PRES
Posts: 6,299
Joined: Sep 2008
Car Club: TRAFFIC ® POMONA EST. 1973















*they just called me thanks everybody for all your help you know who you R* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 10 2010, 10:19 PM~19039382
> *TRAFFIC 58
> post Today, 07:12 PM
> TRAFFIC PRES
> ...


well worth the wait bro we will always help you out BEN we were in the both with Orlando working on the bumpers while you were installing your motor!
2 DAYS BEFORE THE IMPERIAL SHOW!!!!!!!!!!WELL DESERVED BRO!
(NOTE BAD FOR A G-BODY)


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hell yea! That's how u do it benja! We gotta celebrate again lol congratulations bRO


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19037911


wacha not bad Ben, for rolling solo, chale you role with Valle Cochela...........


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 10 2010, 10:32 PM~19040112
> *well worth the wait bro we will always help you out BEN we were in the both with Orlando working on the bumpers while you were installing your motor!
> 2 DAYS BEFORE THE IMPERIAL SHOW!!!!!!!!!!WELL DESERVED BRO!
> (NOTE BAD FOR A G-BODY)
> *


thats true thanks again omar see you on the 21st. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 10 2010, 10:35 PM~19040139
> *Hell yea! That's how u do it benja! We gotta celebrate again lol congratulations bRO
> *


He'll yeah some more shrimp. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 10 2010, 10:35 PM~19040139
> *Hell yea! That's how u do it benja! We gotta celebrate again lol congratulations bRO
> *



today at the shop and its my wedding anniversary after 5 see you guys there everyone is invited my treat :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 11 2010, 10:53 AM~19043032
> *He'll yeah some more shrimp. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lets do it :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> TRAFFIC 58
> post Today, 07:12 PM
> TRAFFIC PRES
> Posts: 6,299
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 10 2010, 09:19 PM~19039382
> *TRAFFIC 58
> post Today, 07:12 PM
> TRAFFIC PRES
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 11 2010, 10:54 AM~19043037
> *
> today at the shop and its my wedding anniversary after 5 see you guys there everyone is invited my treat :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


congratulations ben, hows your new shop?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the shrimp that shit was good :biggrin: . And congratulations on Ur anniversary . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 11 2010, 08:38 PM~19047565
> *Thanks for the shrimp that shit was good :biggrin: . And congratulations on Ur anniversary . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lucky u :squint:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 11 2010, 09:38 PM~19047565
> *Thanks for the shrimp that shit was good :biggrin: . And congratulations on Ur anniversary . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> FOR SALE 80 MALIBU 2,500 OR TRADE FOR DAILY 2 PUMPS 6 BATTERIES NEW WHEELS AND TIRES TAGS UP TO DATE 6CL ENGINE RUNS GREAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

whats good for tonight??


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

didnt go to the show but i had to improvise with video


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Nov 9 2010, 09:23 PM~19030147
> *
> 
> 
> ...











we need the support raza


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 7 2010, 09:32 PM~19012607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats Ben!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 11 2010, 11:54 AM~19043037
> *
> today at the shop and its my wedding anniversary after 5 see you guys there everyone is invited my treat :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats to you and Arlene on your anniversary.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

GOT A SET OF "SUPERIOR INDUSTRIES CLASSIC REAR WINDOW SUNSHADE" STILL IN BOX WITH BRACKETS AND ALL FOR ANYONE OUT THERE INTERESTED.

THE BOX READS:
MODEL # 55-6550 (#655)
STANDARD SILVER AND GRAY FINISH
*FITS ALL CARS*
*ADJUSTABLE FOR ALL WINDOW SIZES*
THERES 4- 38" LONG
4- 41" LONG
2- 48" LONG

ASKING $800 OBO
CALL (760) 347-4345
ASK FOR OV FLORES


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 14 2010, 09:10 PM~19068876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man orlando u killin em once again....beautiful car :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

am back had a good time this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Nov 15 2010, 12:10 PM~19072971
> *man orlando u killin em once again....beautiful car    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 14 2010, 08:10 PM~19068876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics and wagon :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 15 2010, 10:19 PM~19078925
> *am back had a good time this weekend :biggrin:
> *


:boink: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Nov 12 2010, 05:39 PM~19054921
> *whats good for tonight??
> *


what up king kong :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 11 2010, 08:38 PM~19047565
> *Thanks for the shrimp that shit was good :biggrin: . And congratulations on Ur anniversary . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks esa :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

anyone?ANYONE? :angry:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 15 2010, 10:29 PM~19079084
> *nice pics and wagon :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


And that's a bad ass Gangsta Body it just needs a few things :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 15 2010, 09:42 PM~19079218
> *And that's a bad ass Gangsta Body it just needs a few things :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you remembered


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 15 2010, 09:35 PM~19079143
> *anyone?ANYONE? :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


*Y QUE* will be there

whos going line them up :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 15 2010, 10:46 PM~19079271
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you remembered
> *


Yep sho doo! :roflmao: Message!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 15 2010, 10:48 PM~19079283
> *Y  QUE  will be there
> 
> whos going line them up  :biggrin:
> *


Is your bro joing with you ben .............S H his a cool vato lots in common.....


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 15 2010, 09:57 PM~19079391
> *Is your bro joing with you ben .............S H his a cool vato lots in common.....
> *


dont start with that hes sensitive :roflmao: :roflmao: and no hes not cool


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

what up drody1983 hows the cadi you going on sunday


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Carne asada at solitos house after the show...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 15 2010, 11:04 PM~19079453
> *what up drody1983 hows the cadi you going on sunday
> *


He is gay.....


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

does his wife and adrian know and hows his 66 going i heard hes getting some pinstripping done


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 15 2010, 11:08 PM~19079476
> *He is gay.....
> *


That's why u and indio r always on his mind :roflmao: SWITCH HAPPY/PERFECT COLORS T.T.M.F.T Y-QUE PUTOS! :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 15 2010, 10:57 PM~19079391
> *Is your bro joing with you ben .............S H his a cool vato lots in common.....
> *


Who his toqayo sammy? :dunno:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 15 2010, 10:16 PM~19079545
> *Who his toqayo sammy? :dunno:
> *


sammys not cool :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

what happened to them who has them know


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 15 2010, 11:04 PM~19079455
> *Carne asada at solitos house after the show...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 15 2010, 11:09 PM~19079487
> *does his wife and adrian know and hows his 66 going i heard hes getting some pinstripping done
> *


Yes sir a little silver leaf & pinstripe........ :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

the homie angel will be there at street kings car show


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 15 2010, 11:08 PM~19079476
> *He is gay.....
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 15 2010, 10:21 PM~19079585
> *Yes sir a little silver leaf & pinstripe........ :biggrin:
> *


by the homie mike


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

QUOTE(RO INDIO 321 @ Nov 15 2010, 11:08 PM) *
He is gay.....


> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 15 2010, 10:22 PM~19079599
> *X3 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 15 2010, 11:19 PM~19079572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


In the back yard.....getting ready to build a new one for my new born...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 15 2010, 10:27 PM~19079646
> *In the back yard.....getting ready to build a new one for my new born...
> *


*am looking for 1 let me know if you find another *


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 15 2010, 11:22 PM~19079600
> *by the homie mike
> *


Yes sir........


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 15 2010, 10:31 PM~19079678
> *Yes sir........
> *


nice


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 15 2010, 11:30 PM~19079670
> *am looking for 1 let me know if you find another
> *


I have 3 more let me know....


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 15 2010, 10:33 PM~19079689
> *I have 3 more let me know....
> *


ill go by tomorrow esa


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RAINORSHINE LOWRIDER TIME HOMIES!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 15 2010, 10:30 PM~19079670
> *am looking for 1 let me know if you find another
> *


I got one at orlandos shop with skirts. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 16 2010, 06:44 PM~19086686
> *I got one at orlandos shop with skirts. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how much ill buy it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

anyone got a bench for an el co or monte? its a work in progress...needs some fine tuning......


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 16 2010, 07:46 PM~19087442
> *how much ill buy it :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll hook u up give 50 bucks. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 16 2010, 08:50 PM~19088235
> *I'll hook u up give 50 bucks. :biggrin:
> *


sold ill pick it up tomorrow thanks am going to indio ill stop by and give you the money tonite :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Nov 16 2010, 08:44 PM~19088153
> *anyone got a bench for an el co or monte? its a work in progress...needs some fine tuning......
> 
> 
> ...


i do call me up :biggrin:


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 16 2010, 09:57 PM~19088337
> *i do call me up :biggrin:
> *


cool ill hit you up manana... uffin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Nov 16 2010, 09:44 PM~19088153
> *anyone got a bench for an el co or monte? its a work in progress...needs some fine tuning......
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Nov 17 2010, 12:58 PM~19093397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man same day as Mexicali car show. I'll be in chicali


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*T. T. T.*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Nov 16 2010, 08:44 PM~19088153
> *anyone got a bench for an el co or monte? its a work in progress...needs some fine tuning......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Nov 17 2010, 11:41 AM~19092813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanx...Here's some better pics from a camera:



































uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/RF%20life.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!
1973 Malibu $5,500 O.B.O

The car was bad when I got it. Alot of work has gone in to it but it still needs a few mnor things done. But it does have new interior, paint, top, all the moldings and bumpers have either been polised or replated, 2 pumps w/ 6 batteries. The title is clean but the tags are due. 

Get at me if you are intrested.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GT IE SAYS :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Nov 19 2010, 02:07 PM~19111955
> *GT IE SAYS  :wave:
> *


WATS UP ANDY


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/3AOMARCARSHOW1.jpg
ONE MORE DAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 16 2010, 03:41 PM~19084327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 20 2010, 02:41 PM~19118802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM READY


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im ready :biggrin:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 20 2010, 06:39 PM~19120049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 20 2010, 05:39 PM~19120049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That show was cancelled son. :biggrin: Till next week :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 20 2010, 05:56 PM~19120170
> *That show was cancelled son. :biggrin: Till next week :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 what a waste of beer! thanks indio


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 20 2010, 06:59 PM~19120622
> *
> *


?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 20 2010, 06:56 PM~19120170
> *That show was cancelled son. :biggrin: Till next week :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TO BAD FOR THE GUYS THAT LEFT TODAY AND WONT FIND OUT TILL IT'S TO LATE!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 20 2010, 07:06 PM~19120665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

IMG]


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 20 2010, 07:10 PM~19120687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill take the on the left :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 20 2010, 07:18 PM~19120752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the roof?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 20 2010, 08:31 PM~19120847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


faT LOL!
very detailed aahaha


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 20 2010, 08:25 PM~19120806
> *any pics of the roof?
> *


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LIL MILO


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOT THE 66 IMPALA BACK FROM THE PINSTRIPER.......................


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Nov 16 2010, 09:44 PM~19088153
> *anyone got a bench for an el co or monte? its a work in progress...needs some fine tuning......
> 
> 
> ...



looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 20 2010, 09:17 PM~19121224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

*FIRST OF ALL...I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE STREET KINGS CAR CLUB FOR PUTTING TOGETHER A GREAT SHOW TODAY....AND I HAD A GOODTIME OUT THERE....GREAT SHOW STREET KINGS........ALSO I GOT 1ST PLACE WITH MY BIKE!!!!*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 21 2010, 05:46 PM~19127379
> *FIRST OF ALL...I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE STREET KINGS CAR CLUB FOR PUTTING TOGETHER A GREAT SHOW TODAY....AND I HAD A GOODTIME OUT THERE....GREAT SHOW STREET KINGS........ALSO I GOT 1ST PLACE WITH MY BIKE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice g :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Where's the pics Omar


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)

¿WAAS SAPPENING?...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Firme show strret kings from ROLLERZ ONLY......................................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Nov 21 2010, 07:47 PM~19127883
> *Where's the pics Omar
> *


Sorry bro today!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 21 2010, 06:46 PM~19127379
> *FIRST OF ALL...I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE STREET KINGS CAR CLUB FOR PUTTING TOGETHER A GREAT SHOW TODAY....AND I HAD A GOODTIME OUT THERE....GREAT SHOW STREET KINGS........ALSO I GOT 1ST PLACE WITH MY BIKE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Guys for coming down!  good job on that bike :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 21 2010, 10:40 PM~19129438
> *Firme show strret kings from ROLLERZ ONLY......................................
> *


GRACIAS SEE YOU GUY'S IN CHICALI!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

6AM NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE STYLE LIL ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOVE THIS PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!
































 WHAT UP BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BALLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNN!
ALL FOR THE HOMIE VICTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Great show Street Kingz/Queenz, thanx Omar for letting my lil Carnalito perform.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS!!!!!!!!!!








VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








CLAUDIO'S NEW ILLUSIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








ANGEL AND HIS 300 ON 26'S NINJASSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








LATINO CLASSICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








WE RIDIN!!!!!!!!!! L.R.D








ROYAL FANTASIES!!!!!!!!!!!!








VALLE STYLE!








INTOXICADED!








MANIACOS! HIPNOTIC IN THE HOUSE!








THANK YOU ALL 
GOODTIMES
ADRENALIN JUNKIES!!!!!
SOLORYDERS
BAJITOS DEL VALLE
DESERT BOYS!
AND OUR FIRME VALLE COACHELLA!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANK YOU TO DJ NENE AND FAMILIA ALWAYS COMING THRU!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LEAN LIKE A CHOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
































  :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 08:35 AM~19131968
> *LOVE THIS PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Koo show street kingz...I was a little crudo, but the civche helped. See you fellas next time!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 21 2010, 07:46 PM~19127379
> *FIRST OF ALL...I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE STREET KINGS CAR CLUB FOR PUTTING TOGETHER A GREAT SHOW TODAY....AND I HAD A GOODTIME OUT THERE....GREAT SHOW STREET KINGS........ALSO I GOT 1ST PLACE WITH MY BIKE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE WAY TO PUT IN DOWN LIL G ....GOODTIMES TO THE FULLEST..... :worship:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

looked like I missed a good show had to work. But I made it in time for the pic. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*I JUST GOT MY 3RD BEST PAINT THANKS AGAIN**FOR THE ONE'S THAT DONT KNOW SO NOW YOU KNOW
ALL METAL WORK MOULDING SHAVING IN ENGINE AREA DOOR JAMS DOOR SILL'S DOOR'S GAS LID SIDE MARKERS AND BUMPERS WAS DONE BY BEN FELIX AT SWITCH HAPPY 760 863-4863

CANDY BLUE PAINT ON BODY AND INT. DONE BY MY BROTHER AT IMAGE AUTO BODY 760 989-5469

PINSTRIPPING AND SILVERLEAF DONE BY MIKE 909 460-2686

MURALS DONE BY SAL FREEHAND 714 623 0857

FLAKED OUT ROOF AND PATTERNS, FIREWALL INNER FENDERS WELLS, BUMPERS AND INT. INSERTS DONE BY ORLANDO PERFECT KOLORS 760 342 7877

AND THIS WAS ALL MY OWN MONEY AND TIME THAT I PUT IN TO IT 1 YEAR OF DRIVING ALL OVER THE RIVERSIDE CO. AND MAKING SURE THE NEXT STEP WAS ON TIME FOR THE OTHER.

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY WIFE AND KIDES FOR PUTTING UP WITH MY SHIT THIS LAST YEAR AND ALL OF THIS GUYS WHO WENT OUT OF THER WAY TO MAKE ( Y QUE ) WHAT IT IS TODAY THANK YOU ALL CANT FORGET THE SWITCH HAPPY CREW FOR ALL THE MOTOR WORK AND LAST MIN. THINKS. CANT FORGET THE R.O. CREW FOR THERE HELP AND INVITES TO SHOWS
SO NOW YOU KNOW*
ONE LAST THINK AM NOT IN GROUPE C.C.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 03:16 PM~19134497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE GOT A SPOT JUST FOR YOU BEN! ORLANDO IS A HATTER YOU TAKE ALL HIS PLAQUES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PURO PEDO! ANYWHERE YOU GO WE WILL ALL HAVE YOUR BACK KEEP IT LOCAL OR I WILL SCRATCH YOU FIREWALL AT THE NEXT SHOW MUCH LOVE FROM ME AND THE STREETKING/STREETQUEEN CLUB!  :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 03:16 PM~19134497
> *
> 
> 
> ...



























 LOVE THIS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Nov 22 2010, 09:39 AM~19132020
> *Great show Street Kingz/Queenz, thanx Omar for letting my lil Carnalito perform.
> *


ANYTIME THANK YOU FOR BRINGING THE 300!26" DAME I CANT MAKE MY TRUCK FIT THEM NEVER THE LESS TUCK THEM!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 04:43 PM~19135759
> *ANYTIME THANK YOU FOR BRINGING THE 300!26" DAME I CANT MAKE MY TRUCK FIT THEM NEVER THE LESS TUCK THEM!
> 
> 
> ...


*BRING IT TO SWITCH HAPPY OMAR I'LL DO IT LIKE I DID THE 300 PIECE OF CAKE*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 04:34 PM~19135681
> *WE GOT A SPOT JUST FOR YOU BEN! ORLANDO IS A HATTER YOU TAKE ALL HIS PLAQUES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PURO PEDO! ANYWHERE YOU GO WE WILL ALL HAVE YOUR BACK KEEP IT LOCAL OR I WILL SCRATCH YOU FIREWALL AT THE NEXT SHOW MUCH LOVE FROM ME AND THE STREETKING/STREETQUEEN CLUB!   :biggrin:
> *


i cant join street kings am not a raider fan.to late am sanding the hole car down back to the drawing board


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 08:35 AM~19131968
> *LOVE THIS PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what up esa :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Who took best mural. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I bet Ben got it.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2010, 07:16 PM~19137294
> *Who took best mural. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I bet Ben got it.
> *


no i did not thats why am going to start over sanding it all down back to the drawing board 
and i still havent told sal hes still in mexico


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 07:24 PM~19137379
> *no i did not thats why am going to start over sanding it all down back to the drawing board
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 22 2010, 07:25 PM~19137404
> *:ugh:
> *


there just not good enough


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 07:28 PM~19137446
> *there just not good enough
> *


theres fonzy but hes hard to find. ether way its still beautiful car :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 22 2010, 07:38 PM~19137579
> *theres fonzy but hes hard to find. ether way its still beautiful car :biggrin:
> *


i dont care for fonzy ill stay local or keep it in RIV. CO. :biggrin:
big up's to sal i know he got down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2010, 08:16 PM~19137294
> *Who took best mural. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I bet Ben got it.
> *


X84 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 07:50 PM~19137717
> *X84 :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


stop asking already and now i hate the raiders who wants all my raider shit :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 08:24 PM~19137379
> *no i did not thats why am going to start over sanding it all down back to the drawing board
> and i still havent told sal hes still in mexico
> *


GUAT!!! :dunno:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 07:57 PM~19137799
> *GUAT!!! :dunno:
> *


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 07:15 PM~19136529
> *i cant join street kings am not a raider fan.to late am sanding the hole car down back to the drawing board
> *


You would be a street queen esa! :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 08:01 PM~19137847
> *You would be a street queen esa! :roflmao:
> *


shut up prospect :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 08:54 PM~19137765
> *stop asking already and now i hate the raiders who wants all my raider shit :biggrin:
> *


Ill take the poster u have up at the shop


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 08:05 PM~19137887
> *Ill take the poster u have up at the shop
> *


its yours i also have all kinds of shit all over my house and a table with 4 chairs all new still in the box and autograph shit like a helmet and stuff :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 09:04 PM~19137878
> *shut up prospect  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :run:
> *


:roflmao: jealous!?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 08:11 PM~19137936
> *:roflmao: jealous!?
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 08:11 PM~19137936
> *:roflmao: jealous!?
> *


whats up with TROUBLESOME84?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 09:09 PM~19137928
> *its yours i also have all kinds of shit all over my house and a table with 4 chairs all new still in the box and autograph shit like a helmet and stuff  :biggrin:
> *


Koo! Ill pick it up tomorow :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im looking for a g body frame if any one has one for sale? doing a frame first build :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 61neb, st1984, shoresmokesalot760


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 08:14 PM~19137965
> *Koo! Ill pick it up tomorow :biggrin:
> *


 :around:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 09:12 PM~19137951
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> *


:boink: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 08:24 PM~19138067
> *:boink: :buttkick: :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :worship: :buttkick: :around: :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize: :banghead: hno: :h5: :rimshot: :ninja: :boink: :run: :drama:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2010, 02:31 PM~19134132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey indio what happen to sammy don't see him in the pic.......


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 22 2010, 09:13 PM~19137957
> *whats up with TROUBLESOME84?
> *


My neighbor lost her keys to her car so now its stuck in my garage til her stupid ass gets a new key :sad:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

watch out orlando


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 22 2010, 09:25 PM~19138089
> *Hey indio what happen to sammy don't see him in the pic.......
> *


Somebody had to take the pic :roflmao: who is that gay vato in the white hat to the far right :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 08:26 PM~19138101
> *My neighbor lost her keys to her car so now its stuck in my garage til her stupid ass gets a new key :sad:
> *


 :0 dam neighbors :machinegun: :sprint: :drama:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 08:54 PM~19137765
> *stop asking already and now i hate the raiders who wants all my raider shit :biggrin:
> *


Not me esa I'm puro CHIVAS USA baby......y que..... :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

whats up franky you added 2 more doors :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 09:25 PM~19138083
> *:twak:  :worship:  :buttkick:  :around:  :rofl:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :banghead:  hno:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :ninja:  :boink:  :run:  :drama:
> *


:roflmao: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 22 2010, 08:34 PM~19138206
> *Not me esa I'm puro CHIVAS USA baby......y que..... :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 09:32 PM~19138169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHH SNAP!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

before people start talking. just joking trying to have some fun all jokes a side had alot of fun at the street kings show .and no am not sanding my car esa :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 22 2010, 09:33 PM~19138191
> *:0 dam neighbors :machinegun: :sprint: :drama:
> *


YUP! :banghead:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 08:51 PM~19138434
> *before people start talking. just joking trying to have some fun all jokes a side had alot of fun at the street kings show .and no am not sanding my car esa :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i know were just talking :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 09:38 PM~19138257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STRIPTEASE DOS? :dunno:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 09:09 PM~19137928
> *its yours i also have all kinds of shit all over my house and a table with 4 chairs all new still in the box and autograph shit like a helmet and stuff  :biggrin:
> *


ill take all ur Raiders shit homie!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 09:51 PM~19138434
> *before people start talking. just joking trying to have some fun all jokes a side had alot of fun at the street kings show .and no am not sanding my car esa :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Aww shit I already blogged about it on my twitter page :banghead:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

What's up sixt4nia :wave:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Nov 22 2010, 10:02 PM~19138540
> *ill take all ur Raiders shit homie!
> *


Sorry homie I got first dibs  :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 09:32 PM~19138169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1ST PLACE MURAL FOR THE NEXT SHOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 09:02 PM~19138546
> *Aww shit I already blogged about it on my twitter page :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 08:32 PM~19138169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think that competes in the wagon category. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 09:38 PM~19138257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

this one is getting best mural all over Cali, sorry Ben. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 08:09 PM~19137928
> *its yours i also have all kinds of shit all over my house and a table with 4 chairs all new still in the box and autograph shit like a helmet and stuff  :biggrin:
> *


Give him a shoe so he can stik it in has ASS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 09:51 PM~19138434
> *before people start talking. just joking trying to have some fun all jokes a side had alot of fun at the street kings show .and no am not sanding my car esa :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I WAS STARTING TO FEEL BAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BUT YOU STILL WANT TO BE IN MY CLUB  :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Nov 22 2010, 09:18 PM~19138754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is that simon with blonde hair. Simon post the pic of Orlandos comp.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> I think that competes in the wagon category. :biggri
> SUV. Right.....ben


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2010, 09:20 PM~19138788
> *WTF is that simon with blonde hair. Simon post the pic of Orlandos comp.
> *


 :roflmao: simon


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Nov 22 2010, 10:18 PM~19138754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAME MY NEXT TATTOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 22 2010, 09:22 PM~19138814
> *:roflmao: simon
> *


j/k


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

No seas malo Omar, make Ben a plaque, when i went to his shop today he had an unsuccessful suicide attempt with his cintas. damn homie wanted the mural plaque. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2010, 10:18 PM~19138756
> *Give him a shoe so he can stik it in has ASS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Let him borrow the one that's up ur ass joto!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Don't u have a toilet to unclog u Joto :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Nov 22 2010, 10:23 PM~19138823
> *No seas malo Omar, make Ben a plaque, when i went to his shop today he had an unsuccessful suicide attempt with his cintas. damn homie wanted the mural plaque.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MY RAIDER SUCK THIS WEEK BUT THEY LOOK GOOD ON THAT MALIBU!  
WE LOVE BEN DON'T DO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2010, 10:20 PM~19138788
> *WTF is that simon with blonde hair. Simon post the pic of Orlandos comp.
> *


U see I'm shitting diamonds and c-notes :biggrin: let me see if I can post it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 10:30 PM~19138896
> *U see I'm shitting diamonds and c-notes :biggrin: let me see if I can post it
> *


I WANT SOME DAT SHIT HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey is it true the homie victor aka spider sick?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 22 2010, 10:23 PM~19138822
> *j/k
> *


Don't trip


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

this fool sent me this pic he said where's gayover at. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 10:31 PM~19138920
> *I WANT SOME DAT SHIT HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


WHOA!!! :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2010, 09:39 PM~19139007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

heres sam he said he's ready 4 the chicali show this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2010, 10:39 PM~19139007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's an old pic


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2010, 10:29 PM~19138887
> *Don't u have a toilet to unclog u Joto  :biggrin:
> *


Why u need me to unclog ur pooper? :nono:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2010, 10:39 PM~19139007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think he has u on points paisa :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2010, 09:43 PM~19139061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shoes


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2010, 10:43 PM~19139061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Old pic now I remember.that's the homie indio .... Prom nite .1995 in guatemala.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2010, 10:43 PM~19139061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: they r gonna send us to secondary because of his ass!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 22 2010, 10:35 PM~19138961
> *hey is it true the homie victor aka spider sick?
> *


IF VICTORS YOUR HOMIE YOU WOULD KNOW HIS SICK! ( HOMIE )
AND YOU SHOULD DONATE YOUR TIME LIKE A ( HOMIE )SHOULD.
THE SHOW WE DID WAS FOR VICTOR ALL THE CASH WE RAISED IF FOR 
VICTOR THE ( HOMIE ) VICTOR. :biggrin:  

DON'T WANT TO MAKE YOU FEEL BAD BUT YOU JUST CLUELESS WHEN IT COMES TO THE VALLE COACHELLA (HOMIE )


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 22 2010, 10:51 PM~19139169
> *Old pic now I remember.that's the homie indio .... Prom nite .1995 in guatemala.
> *


I remember it was when he had the candy red altima wiff da white vinyl top huh?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 09:54 PM~19139198
> *IF VICTORS YOUR HOMIE YOU WOULD KNOW HIS SICK!  ( HOMIE )
> AND YOU SHOULD DONATE YOUR TIME LIKE A ( HOMIE )SHOULD.
> THE SHOW WE DID WAS FOR VICTOR ALL THE CASH WE RAISED IF FOR
> ...


thanks street kings for doing that,much respect sorry ive moved out of the valley along time ago. ill pray for victor.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 10:52 PM~19139180
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: they r gonna send us to secondary because of his ass!
> *


X2. Forget it am headed to the streetlow car show.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!1DEC5th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RAIDERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 22 2010, 10:10 PM~19139351
> *X2.  Forget it am headed to the streetlow car show.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIP shes gone {perfect score} :tears: :tears:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*all day every day* :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 09:12 PM~19138689
> *1ST PLACE MURAL FOR THE NEXT SHOW!!!!!!!!!
> *


and i believe it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Nov 22 2010, 09:18 PM~19138754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats fuckin funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 09:19 PM~19138780
> *I WAS STARTING TO FEEL BAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BUT YOU STILL WANT TO BE IN MY CLUB   :biggrin:
> *


R you asking me to be in your club :around:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LINE THEM UP FOR DEC 5TH!ROLLERZ ONLY! WHO'S DOWN!
NEW ILLUSION!








LATINO CLASSICS
















VIEJITOS ARE YOU IN THE HOUSE!








CITY CRUISERS!
















MI REINA AND QUACK!








VALLE STYLE IS READY!








RF YOU DOWN TO ROll








STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ I KNOW WE ARE DOWN RAIN OR SHINE ALL THE TIME READY TO LOWRIDER!
























WE RIDIN!!!!!!!!!








BEN I KNOW YOUR DOWN TO ROLL!!!!!!!!!!








ALL THE VALLE'S FINEST! LETS DI THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Nov 22 2010, 09:23 PM~19138823
> *No seas malo Omar, make Ben a plaque, when i went to his shop today he had an unsuccessful suicide attempt with his cintas. damn homie wanted the mural plaque.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 11:43 PM~19139698
> *R you asking me to be in your club :around:
> *


YES SIR!AND ILL KEEP ANY RAIDER STUFF YOU THROW OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 09:24 PM~19138832
> *Let him borrow the one that's up ur ass joto!
> *


i missed alot :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 09:29 PM~19138890
> *MY RAIDER SUCK THIS WEEK BUT THEY LOOK GOOD ON THAT MALIBU!
> WE LOVE BEN DON'T DO IT! :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :banghead:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 09:30 PM~19138896
> *U see I'm shitting diamonds and c-notes :biggrin: let me see if I can post it
> *


ya so len me some money :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 15 2010, 07:23 PM~16900161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


get ready no ringers late jan or feb home run derby added


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 22 2010, 09:35 PM~19138961
> *hey is it true the homie victor aka spider sick?
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 11:38 PM~19139651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1ST BIDS HOMIE ( SHOTGUN )


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 22 2010, 09:39 PM~19139007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 09:54 PM~19139198
> *IF VICTORS YOUR HOMIE YOU WOULD KNOW HIS SICK!  ( HOMIE )
> AND YOU SHOULD DONATE YOUR TIME LIKE A ( HOMIE )SHOULD.
> THE SHOW WE DID WAS FOR VICTOR ALL THE CASH WE RAISED IF FOR
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 09:58 PM~19139244
> *I remember it was when he had the candy red altima wiff da white vinyl top huh?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 22 2010, 10:10 PM~19139351
> *X2.  Forget it am headed to the streetlow car show.
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 10:45 PM~19139716
> *YES SIR!AND ILL KEEP ANY RAIDER STUFF YOU THROW OUT! :biggrin:
> *


never :nono: throw out my raider shit or give away


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

took 2 pic forgot to charge camara  









firme times kicking it at local gatherings thanks fot the trophy STREET KINGS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Nov 22 2010, 11:53 PM~19139826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTIME CLAUDIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 11:53 PM~19139820
> *never :nono: throw out my raider shit or give away
> *


NO ON THE RAIDER STUFF


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 11:01 PM~19139885
> *NO ON THE RAIDER STUFF
> *


i will be buried with my raider stuff


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 61neb, krysler300, OMAR TRECE
:wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

later :420:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUAN WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

you forgot 1


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 22 2010, 11:31 PM~19139584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where the hell u been foo! That's old news


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ALL ABOUT THE KIDS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

fun fun show


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 23 2010, 12:23 AM~19140079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT ME HIT UPSIDE MY HEAD!  :angry:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 11:25 PM~19140094
> *Where the hell u been foo! That's old news
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 11:27 PM~19140111
> *YOU GOT ME HIT UPSIDE MY HEAD!   :angry:
> *


my bad just say i had a gun to your head :machinegun:

or say krysler300 made you thats what everbody else says :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 23 2010, 12:26 AM~19140109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 23 2010, 12:29 AM~19140128
> *my bad just say i had a gun to your head :machinegun:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 11:30 PM~19140132
> *IM DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


its not you its tony from R.O.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 23 2010, 12:27 AM~19140116
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


DALE DALE DALE DURO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 23 2010, 12:33 AM~19140164
> *its not you its tony from R.O.
> *


CHALE ESTE CABRON TA FEO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CANADA IN THE HOUSE!








    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 22 2010, 11:47 PM~19139745
> *ya so len me some money :biggrin:
> *


Ill leave u some rare uncut brown diamonds on ur desk bRO  they r priceless


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 11:36 PM~19140184
> *CANADA IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> 
> ...


they said he won it on ebay


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 11:37 PM~19140188
> *Ill leave u some rare uncut brown diamonds on ur desk bRO  they r priceless
> *


is that what you call that :ugh:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

400 PAGE'S VALLE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK PIC'S! NIKAS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 








GOOD JOB GUY'S!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

400 :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

see you guys later :wave: 



8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 61neb, BIG HUERO, st1984, maniacos760, OMAR TRECE, krysler300


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 23 2010, 12:45 AM~19140240
> *see you guys later :wave:
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 61neb, BIG HUERO, st1984, maniacos760, OMAR TRECE, krysler300
> *


ADIOS HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DAVID WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

WHATS GOOD VALLE!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 23 2010, 12:17 AM~19139433
> *RAIDERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 10:31 AM~19131915
> *VALLE STYLE LIL ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT A BAD PIC RIGHT THERE :thumbsup: I LOVE THAT B ALL DAY


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CRAZY LIL MAN


> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 23 2010, 01:35 AM~19140178
> *CHALE ESTE CABRON TA FEO!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 23 2010, 12:43 AM~19139705
> *LINE THEM UP FOR DEC 5TH!ROLLERZ ONLY! WHO'S DOWN!
> NEW ILLUSION!
> 
> ...


DONT FORGET GOODTIMES  WE WILL BE THERE FOR R. O SHOW ON DEC 5 WERE THE PARTYS ON SATURDAY GOING TO BE AT I WILL BE THERE ALL WEEKEND


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 22 2010, 11:25 PM~19140094
> *Where the hell u been foo! That's old news
> *


I know i like the engraving :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Nov 23 2010, 10:30 AM~19142363
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


YOU DONT LIKE MY PLAQUES HOMIE!?


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 11:36 PM~19140184
> *CANADA IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thats me! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 23 2010, 03:18 PM~19144254
> *YOU DONT LIKE MY PLAQUES HOMIE!?
> *


I DIDNT KNOW THEY WERE PLAQUES I GLAD I DIDNT GO CUZ I WILL GIVE THEM BACK TO U :biggrin: STEELERS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Nov 23 2010, 03:30 PM~19144885
> *Hey thats me! :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME TO THE DESERT HOMIE!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Nov 23 2010, 04:30 PM~19144885
> *Hey thats me! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Nov 23 2010, 03:32 PM~19144912
> *I DIDNT KNOW THEY WERE PLAQUES I GLAD I DIDNT GO CUZ I WILL GIVE THEM BACK TO U  :biggrin: STEELERS
> *


OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ANY GOOD CLUBS OUT THERE ?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 23 2010, 04:34 PM~19144936
> *OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


I GOT LOVE FOR U BUT YOUR TEAM :barf:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 11:36 PM~19140184
> *CANADA IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey ben 
Orlando wants to know if that's your homie devin..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 23 2010, 04:36 PM~19144962
> *Hey ben
> Orlando wants to know if that's your homie devin..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE ANY PRE PARTY BEFORE YOUR SHOW


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Nov 23 2010, 02:34 PM~19144938
> *ANY GOOD CLUBS OUT THERE ?
> *


El destino nite club .........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Nov 23 2010, 03:35 PM~19144956
> *I GOT LOVE FOR U  BUT YOUR TEAM  :barf:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMBOY! WE BE CLUBIN ON SAT DONT TRIP! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 23 2010, 03:39 PM~19144993
> *El destino nite club .........
> *


MAS PUTO! :uh:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 23 2010, 04:39 PM~19144993
> *El destino nite club .........
> *


WERE THAT AT NEED SOME INFO THEY SAY THERE A CLUB CALLED ZEASAIDA OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT OUT THERE THAT IS HAPPENING


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 23 2010, 04:41 PM~19145008
> *MAS PUTO! :uh:
> *


THATS COLD IS THAT A GAY CLUB ? CUZ I DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 23 2010, 04:40 PM~19144999
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMBOY! WE BE CLUBIN ON SAT DONT TRIP! :biggrin:
> *


COOL I DOWN


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Nov 23 2010, 02:34 PM~19144938
> *ANY GOOD CLUBS OUT THERE ?
> *


Lynnx..........


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 23 2010, 02:36 PM~19144962
> *Hey ben
> Orlando wants to know if that's your homie devin..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no fool he didnt go but it does look like him :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 23 2010, 02:33 PM~19144926
> *WELCOME TO THE DESERT HOMIE!
> *


X2


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up fagget drody1983....


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 23 2010, 03:24 PM~19145336
> *What's up fagget drody1983....
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 23 2010, 05:18 PM~19145292
> *Lynnx..........
> *


NAW I COOL I DONT TRUST YOU :uh:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

whats up SIXT4NIA :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 23 2010, 03:58 PM~19145574
> *whats up  SIXT4NIA :biggrin:
> *


Joto sam


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Nov 23 2010, 03:30 PM~19144885
> *Hey thats me! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: welcome to the valle homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)

WHATS GOOD OMAR?...LIKE THE ARTWORK ON THE SIDE


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 23 2010, 03:39 PM~19144993
> *El destino nite club .........
> *


 :thumbsup: WE B CLUBIN ,YEAH YEAH


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Nov 23 2010, 09:24 PM~19148181
> *:thumbsup: WE B CLUBIN ,YEAH YEAH
> *


X2


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inkz1_@Nov 23 2010, 09:12 PM~19148042
> *WHATS GOOD OMAR?...LIKE THE ARTWORK ON THE SIDE
> *


was up jarvi :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inkz1_@Nov 23 2010, 09:12 PM~19148042
> *WHATS GOOD OMAR?...LIKE THE ARTWORK ON THE SIDE
> *


SIMON QUE SI!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 23 2010, 08:39 PM~19148371
> *X2
> *


liar they wont let you :twak:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 23 2010, 08:06 PM~19147973
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of car r u looking for bro for the right price i got a caprice :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 23 2010, 04:23 PM~19145782
> *Joto sam
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 23 2010, 10:55 PM~19149357
> *what kind of car r u looking for bro for the right price i got a caprice :biggrin:
> *


He is looking for a 1992 caddillac with patterns on the hood & trunk ........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 23 2010, 11:06 PM~19149535
> *He is looking for a 1992 caddillac with patterns on the hood & trunk ........
> *


YEP!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 23 2010, 10:06 PM~19149535
> *He is looking for a 1992 caddillac with patterns on the hood & trunk ........
> *


there it is omar  a 4 door


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 23 2010, 11:06 PM~19149535
> *He is looking for a 1992 caddillac with patterns on the hood & trunk ........
> *


come up omar jump on it :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Nov 23 2010, 09:53 PM~19148517
> *was up jarvi :biggrin:
> *


Sup David...good show last weekend, I was a little crudo from the night before, but my son wanted to go so we did and he finally got his first award. he was happy. Thanks fellas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 23 2010, 03:20 PM~19145313
> *no fool he didnt go but it does look like him :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 24 2010, 11:54 AM~19152420
> *Sup David...good show last weekend, I was a little crudo from the night before, but my son wanted to go so we did and he finally got his first award. he was happy.  Thanks fellas!!! :biggrin:
> *


GOODTIMES I.E WAY TO GO RAY RAY :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Nov 24 2010, 11:06 AM~19152530
> *GOODTIMES I.E WAY TO GO RAY RAY  :thumbsup:
> *



Sup loc dawg!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

is the date the same? :uh:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 24 2010, 02:36 PM~19154170
> *is the date the same? :uh:
> *


its today bro!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GET YOUR TICKETS FOR THE SAT BEFORE THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
















THE NEXT DAY!!!!IS THE ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW!

















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fixed FIXED fixed FIXED


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 24 2010, 03:21 PM~19154819
> *fixed FIXED fixed FIXED
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Omar . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 24 2010, 04:26 PM~19154847
> *Thanks Omar . :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME BRO! SKZ GOT YOUR BACK ROLLERZ!!!!!!


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 24 2010, 04:21 PM~19154819
> *fixed FIXED fixed FIXED
> 
> 
> ...


DIPPIN TREY WILL BE IN THA HOUSE :nicoderm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttTTTtttTTTtttTTTttt :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

_happy thanksgiving Coachella valley_


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

a reminder :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2004, 02:02 PM~2447525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 24 2010, 04:21 PM~19154819
> *fixed FIXED fixed FIXED
> 
> 
> ...


u


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 25 2010, 12:11 AM~19158879
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 25 2010, 12:11 AM~19158879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAM YOUR GONNA GET HURT ONE DAY YOUNG ONE!!!!!!! :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME EVERYONE ENJOY AND HAVE A SAFE DAY!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 25 2010, 02:00 AM~19159772
> *WTF :angry:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


bad habits


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 25 2010, 07:56 AM~19160751
> *:0 DAM YOUR GONNA GET HURT ONE DAY YOUNG ONE!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Nov 24 2010, 07:34 PM~19157013
> *happy thanksgiving Coachella valley
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

* HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYBODY FROM THE FELIX FAMILY* :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 23 2010, 12:29 AM~19140128
> *my bad just say i had a gun to your head :machinegun:
> 
> or say krysler300 made you thats what everbody else says :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA SIMON, JUST SAY I TOLD YOU TOO. LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

dont forget 6:00 pm turkey :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERY CAR CLUB HERE IN THE VALLE DE COACHELLA FROM STREET KINGZ AND STREET QUEENZ CC FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Nov 25 2010, 02:27 PM~19163386
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERY CAR CLUB HERE IN THE VALLE DE COACHELLA  FROM STREET KINGZ AND STREET QUEENZ CC FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *


  YEP!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy thanksgiving. Valle everyone have a good day :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DONT FORGET YOUR TOY'S RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 25 2010, 04:04 PM~19164000
> *DONT FORGET YOUR TOY'S RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


X2 don't. Forget your toys ..........


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BLACK FRIDAY GO GET YOUR TOY!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ONCE AGAIN T HANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








PT EDDIE
VIEJITOS
ROLLERZ ONLY
BEN AND HIS BAD ASS EL CAMINO 87 Y-QUE----  
ANGEL'S 300
WE RIDIN
LIFTED T-BIRD
CITY CRUISERS
LATINO CLASSICS
VALLE STYLE
ROYAL FANTASIES
ADRENALINE JUNKIES
GOODTIMES!I-E
FOR YOU CLUBS THAT DID'NT MAKE IT THANK YOU FOR TRYING THE WEATHER WAS BAD BUT ( RAIN OR SHINE )LOWRIDING ALL THE TIME!! AND ALL THE VALLE FOR THE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE HOMIE OMAR13 WE OUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 09:47 PM~18898675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this pic :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 26 2010, 05:29 PM~19170584
> *ONCE AGAIN T HANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


well said omar :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 26 2010, 05:20 PM~19170914
> *I love this pic  :biggrin:
> *


who fuckin cares :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 26 2010, 04:29 PM~19170584
> *ONCE AGAIN T HANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*any time bro we had fun* :biggrin:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 26 2010, 08:26 PM~19172239
> *who fuckin cares :biggrin:
> *


X83 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 26 2010, 08:10 AM~19168123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CHICALI TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Nov 26 2010, 09:29 PM~19172268
> *X83 :biggrin:
> *


WHO YOU REPPIN HOMBOY!? :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 26 2010, 06:20 PM~19170914
> *
> I love this pic  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 26 2010, 09:45 PM~19172425
> *WHO YOU REPPIN HOMBOY!? :biggrin:
> *


Deez nutz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Nov 26 2010, 10:16 PM~19172693
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Hi hater!!! :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 26 2010, 09:26 PM~19172239
> *who fuckin cares :biggrin:
> *


You! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Nov 26 2010, 09:29 PM~19172268
> *X83 :biggrin:
> *


Finally got your thumb out your ass huh joto!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 25 2010, 04:04 PM~19164000
> *DONT FORGET YOUR TOY'S RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 26 2010, 08:45 PM~19172425
> *WHO YOU REPPIN HOMBOY!? :biggrin:
> *


*he's with me solo*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 26 2010, 10:00 PM~19172992
> *Deez nutz!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 26 2010, 10:05 PM~19173028
> *You! :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :twak:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 26 2010, 11:42 PM~19173285
> *:nono:  :twak:
> *


 :buttkick: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> I love this picture.......


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> > I love this picture.......
> 
> 
> WHAT ABOUT THE DRIVER OJITO'S VERDE'S :boink:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Nov 27 2010, 10:27 AM~19174811
> *WHAT ABOUT THE DRIVER'S VERGA :boink:
> *


Whoa take it easy there DIPPIN GAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 26 2010, 11:40 PM~19173276
> *he's with me he's a sausage smuggler
> *


 :0


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> > I love this picture.......
> 
> 
> X84 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 27 2010, 10:32 AM~19174828
> *Whoa take it easy there DIPPIN GAY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 IF I'M BATTING AND YOUR CATCHING DOES THAT MAKE ME GAY? :yessad:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Nov 27 2010, 10:45 AM~19174910
> *IF YOUR BATTING AND IM CATCHING DOES THAT MAKE ME GAY? :yessad:
> *


Yess son it does :tongue: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 1 2010, 06:34 PM~18961742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 27 2010, 11:09 AM~19175055
> *Nice!    :thumbsup:
> *


Is the regal ready for the hop in chicali paisa......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 27 2010, 10:49 AM~19174935
> *Yess son it does :tongue:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


X2


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 23 2010, 11:26 PM~18892155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 27 2010, 11:17 AM~19175092
> *Is the regal ready for the hop in chicali paisa......
> *


I'm going to indios right now to help him change the check valve then its on :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 26 2010, 08:26 PM~19172239
> *who fuckin cares :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 27 2010, 11:27 AM~19175129
> *I'm going to indios right now to help him change the check valve then its on  :biggrin:
> *


Kool .make sure is nice an clean....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 26 2010, 09:45 PM~19172425
> *WHO YOU REPPIN HOMBOY!? :biggrin:
> *


His name is donal his from city cruisers .his cool omar.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 27 2010, 03:49 PM~19176595
> *Kool .make sure is nice an clean....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 27 2010, 04:04 PM~19176689
> *His name is donal his from city cruisers .his cool omar.
> *


He's so cool we call him coolon :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

What's up tecato u get the seats back in the regal.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Cuz it seems I ain't got nothing better to do we blew the brains of the REGAL thanks to everybody that helped efrin- Orlando - ben - my cunado we got it done in like 2 hrs. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. This fool trying to be like me with some cool clear glass. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Now that's how we get down at PERFECT KOLORS. :biggrin:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

HERES EFRA AGAIN..........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 27 2010, 07:44 PM~19178186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


only EFRA CAN GET AWAY WITH THAT SHIT!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC IN CHICALI ALREADY PREPARING FOR TOMORROWS SHOW AND THE REST OF STREET KINGZ CC GETTIN READY FOR TOMORROWS SHOW AT MILES PARK :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 27 2010, 05:20 PM~19177658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet :biggrin: 44? i want to do a rag top :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 27 2010, 05:18 PM~19177643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


snoops 63 looks bad ass :0 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 27 2010, 03:04 PM~19176689
> *His name is donal his from city cruisers .his cool omar.
> *


Hey Simon thats ex-City Cruiser! Homie


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 26 2010, 09:28 PM~19172262
> *any time bro we had fun :biggrin:
> *


X65 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Nov 27 2010, 10:07 PM~19178786
> *STREET KINGZ CC IN CHICALI ALREADY PREPARING FOR TOMORROWS SHOW AND THE REST OF STREET KINGZ CC GETTIN READY FOR TOMORROWS SHOW AT MILES PARK :biggrin:
> *


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Nov 27 2010, 09:48 PM~19179160
> *Hey Simon thats ex-City Cruiser! Homie
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 27 2010, 06:18 PM~19177643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's that badass vato welding adrians rack :biggrin:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 28 2010, 12:11 AM~19180683
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Sorry Simon meant Orlando. But u guys are starting too look alike. :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 27 2010, 06:20 PM~19177658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Were Did You Get That Idea At?? Hahahaha


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Nov 28 2010, 01:36 PM~19183286
> *Were Did You Get That Idea At?? Hahahaha
> *


Orlandos wagon.haha. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Bomb ass time in Chicali 47 caddie 2nd place Jefe 49 3rd place Trini 3rd


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. These tecatos got busted for piratas


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Nov 28 2010, 08:27 AM~19181505
> *Sorry Simon meant Orlando. But u guys are starting too look alike.  :biggrin:
> *


Its koo nyonyo :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 28 2010, 08:26 PM~19185937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hideing the stash :cheesy:  :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 28 2010, 07:59 PM~19185695
> *Bomb ass time in Chicali 47 caddie 2nd place Jefe 49 3rd place Trini 3rd
> *


hell yea :thumbsdown:STREET KINGZ CC T T T


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Nov 28 2010, 09:44 PM~19186784
> *hell yea STREET KINGZ CC T T T
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

cruzing sunday afternoon valle coachela


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Nov 28 2010, 09:46 PM~19186799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS CLAUDIO
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

looking good david


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Nov 28 2010, 09:48 PM~19186816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS CLAUDIO :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Where's the Chicali pix??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PIC'S REALLY SOON!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOADING THE PICS TO THE BUCKET STAY TUNED WE HAD A BLAST STREETKINGZ AND ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WELCOME TO CHICALI!  
































http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/carsho
wforaztlancc123.jpg


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GUICHO LOVING THE CADDIE!








TRINI COMING IN ON 3'S!!!!!!!
















THE TROPHIE'S








GUICHOS RANFLA ON THE WAY FOR A LRM SHOOT SAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HERE COMES TROUBLE !ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FIRST SHOT AT A SHOW INDIOS NEW SUN ROOF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























FRANKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
































ADRIAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I KNOW I KNOW HERE ARE THE HYNAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























































JEFES ALWAYS IN THE MIX HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
























NOW THIS IS A HARD WORKIN HOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GIVE ME SOME CHONCHON!!!!!!!!!JK HOMIES ENJOY!!!!!!!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 29 2010, 09:44 AM~19189309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHAT CARLOS!!!!!!!!!!!TECATE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE HOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


















































































































RESTING BEFORE THE HOP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BEFORE I FORGET!!!!!!!!!THE LINEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








3HRS 13MIN DAME THAT SUCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Coming home from Yuma getting introuble 4 have piesa Orlando in the car. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Some chicali nalgas. :biggrin:


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 27 2010, 06:20 PM~19177658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


watcha i want one too..lol


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Some trophys & money. Orlando 1st place with the wagon. Franky 1st luxury. Adrain 2nd place with his 66. And me 1st place 80s & 1st place single pump it wasn't hitting that good but good enough to get me 100$$$.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Here is my little girl as we drove in to the hopping pit oh and step son simon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 29 2010, 07:39 PM~19194032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: again damn we r gonna have to start putting his ass in the trunk


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Nov 29 2010, 06:49 PM~19194180
> *watcha i want one too..lol
> *


Hit up Ur homie donal from city cruisers he sAid he wuz gonna get a pop up one at Pepboys for his caddy maybe u guys can get the 2 for 1 special. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

RESTING BEFORE THE HOP!!!!!!!!!!








[/quote]

It was a long day :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 07:14 PM~19194567
> *ROLLERZ ONLY  IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


U got down con las fotos homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 29 2010, 08:19 PM~19194659
> *Hit up Ur homie donal from city cruisers he sAid he wuz gonna get a pop up one at Pepboys for his caddy maybe u guys can get the 2 for 1 special. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Chale he said he was gonna get em from big lots.... :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> RESTING BEFORE THE HOP!!!!!!!!!!


It was a long day :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
Thats what happens u get drunk the day before and u can't remember what happened.


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 29 2010, 07:19 PM~19194659
> *Hit up Ur homie donal from city cruisers he sAid he wuz gonna get a pop up one at Pepboys for his caddy maybe u guys can get the 2 for 1 special. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CHALE! I JC Whitney Catalog! Indio gave me a catalog. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Nov 29 2010, 08:10 PM~19195512
> *CHALE! I JC Whitney Catalog! Indio gave me a catalog. :biggrin:
> *


That's where I use to buy my mini truck parts.


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 29 2010, 08:15 PM~19195592
> *That's where I use to buy my mini truck parts.
> *


 :biggrin: U Mean U Still Do. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 09:37 PM~19195905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 29 2010, 08:25 PM~19194756
> *U got down con las fotos homie. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT AM I CHOP LIVER!???????


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Nov 30 2010, 04:39 AM~19198756
> *:0 TTT
> *


Where we're u tecato :dunno:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 30 2010, 07:25 AM~19199380
> *WHAT AM I CHOP LIVER!???????
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Omar u know u get down I don't have to tell u. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 30 2010, 02:24 PM~19202075
> *Come on Omar u know u get down I don't have to tell u. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I FILL BETTER I WAY ABOUT TO RETIRE MY CAMERA!


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Nov 30 2010, 12:05 PM~19201040
> *Where we're u tecato  :dunno:
> *


at the pad i told orlando but he said u guyz where leaving like at 6am and u know im no good before 1pm lol


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 30 2010, 08:25 AM~19199380
> *WHAT AM I CHOP LIVER!???????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*what up everybody* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Nov 30 2010, 07:40 PM~19204803
> *at the pad i told orlando but he said u guyz where leaving like at 6am and u know im no good before 1pm lol
> *


Lol yup fo sho


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 30 2010, 08:54 PM~19205578
> *what up everybody :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up esa! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 29 2010, 07:39 PM~19194032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Some funny shit indio got sent to secondary for not havings his mica...now that's a paisa vato......


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 25 2010, 04:04 PM~19164000
> *DONT FORGET YOUR TOY'S RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 09:37 PM~19195905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 30 2010, 04:18 PM~19203083
> *I FILL BETTER I WAY ABOUT TO RETIRE MY CAMERA!
> *


Guat!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 1 2010, 08:19 AM~19208563
> *Guat!!! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


que!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 30 2010, 04:18 PM~19203083
> *I FILL BETTER ,I WAS ABOUT TO TRASH MY CAMERA!
> *


  :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

EVERYONE PAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1 CAR 1 TOY 2 CARS 2 TOYS 3 CARS 3 TOYS GET IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 24 2010, 09:02 PM~18898046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JAE IS IN THE HOUSE SO BRING OUT SOME HOTTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)

*¿WAAS SAPPENING?*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANKS AGAIN RAZA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


STRETT KINGZ/QUEENZ PRESENT

VALLE STYLE PRESENT

LATINO CLASSICS PRESENT

BAJITOS DEL VALLE PRESENT

GOODTIMES IE AND YUMA PRESENT  

LETS DO THIS VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 1 2010, 05:42 PM~19212354
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STRETT KINGZ/QUEENZ    PRESENT
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES I.E ROLLING FROM RIALTO


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GOODTIMES Yuma chapter should also be there.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 1 2010, 06:24 PM~19212650
> *GOODTIMES Yuma chapter should also be there.
> *


MY BAD I FORGOT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 1 2010, 06:24 PM~19212650
> *GOODTIMES Yuma chapter should also be there.
> *


U ROLLING THE 65 OUT THAT DAY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

*  WILL BE THERE  *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 1 2010, 04:42 PM~19212354
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STRETT KINGZ/QUEENZ    PRESENT
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 1 2010, 04:42 PM~19212354
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STRETT KINGZ/QUEENZ    PRESENT
> 
> ...


Here's more clubs omar
City cruisers
Oldies sgv
Viejitos vc
Royal fantasies


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 1 2010, 09:06 AM~19208806
> *EVERYONE PAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 1 CAR 1 TOY 2 CARS 2 TOYS 3 CARS 3 TOYS GET IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Regestration start at 6:00 to 11:00 first come first serve.so get there early..............


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 1 2010, 04:39 PM~19212338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: taking an outdoor heater. it was cold as fuck last year. :happysad:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

FOUND THIS IN THE PAINT AND BODY FORUM


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 1 2010, 11:33 PM~19216497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 1 2010, 04:42 PM~19212354
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ       PRESENT
> 
> ...



OK GUY'S KEEP THEM COMING WHO'S NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 2 2010, 08:19 AM~19218147
> *OK GUY'S KEEP THEM COMING WHO'S NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ PRESENT

VALLE STYLE PRESENT

LATINO CLASSICS PRESENT

BAJITOS DEL VALLE PRESENT

GOODTIMES IE AND YUMA PRESENT 

CITY CRUISERS PRESENT

OLDIES SGV PRESENT

VIEJITOS PRESENT

DaFellas. Present
ROYAL FANTASIES PRESENT

LA GENTE VALLE IMPERIAL PRESENT 
TTT.TTT.TTT.TTT.TTT.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT  :happysad: :biggrin:   :0


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 2 2010, 10:26 AM~19219051
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ      PRESENT
> 
> ...


Da Fellas will be there but without W/O Da 3Cientos, under construction. :happysad:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Dec 2 2010, 12:04 PM~19219842
> *Da Fellas will be there but without W/O Da 3Cientos, under construction.  :happysad:
> *


Interior time


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

WAT ARE THE BIKE AND CAR CATEGORIES


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 2 2010, 04:35 PM~19221629
> *WAT ARE THE BIKE AND CAR CATEGORIES
> *


BEST 1ST 2ND AND 3RD LIL HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 2 2010, 05:23 PM~19222013
> *BEST 1ST 2ND AND 3RD LIL HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


OK KOOL THANKS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 2 2010, 05:26 PM~19222027
> *OK KOOL THANKS
> *


YOU GOT THE 49r READY! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*WHATS UP COACHELLA VALLEY YOU GUYS READY FOR SUNDAY WHERE ARE THE HOPPERS AT 2 RULES ONLY 1 PUMP OR 2 SEE YOU GUYS THERE* :biggrin:  ANY ? CALL OR TEXT ME AT 760 777-0361


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 2 2010, 10:26 AM~19219051
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ      PRESENT
> 
> ...


Gonna be a good one 
:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 2 2010, 04:35 PM~19221629
> *WAT ARE THE BIKE AND CAR CATEGORIES
> *


Over 35 catagories


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 2 2010, 10:32 PM~19224887
> *Over 35 catagories
> *


 :0 
Did you go down and get the models like i told you?????


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Dec 2 2010, 10:40 PM~19224979
> *:0
> Did you go down and get the models like i told you?????
> *


What's up turtle u coming out bro


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 2 2010, 10:48 PM~19225053
> *What's up turtle u coming out bro
> *


Yeah i will be there. Its right down the road. Cant miss this one. Gonna bring the Sentra and maybe the Malibu.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 1 2010, 10:33 PM~19216497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Dec 2 2010, 09:53 PM~19225102
> *Yeah i will be there. Its right down the road. Cant miss this one. Gonna bring the Sentra and maybe the Malibu.
> *


cant wait to see the malibu


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 2 2010, 09:32 PM~19224887
> *Over 35 catagories
> *


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 2 2010, 10:54 PM~19225113
> *cant wait to see the malibu
> *


It aint as nice as the Elco but its coming along.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Dec 2 2010, 10:04 PM~19225189
> *It aint as nice as the Elco but its coming along.
> *


from the time you got it to now thats alot of work you did it looks clean bro


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Dec 2 2010, 09:40 PM~19224979
> *:0
> Did you go down and get the models like i told you?????
> *


Yeah I'm ready. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 2 2010, 10:09 PM~19225239
> *Yeah I'm ready. :biggrin:
> *


i think am ready to


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 2 2010, 11:09 PM~19225237
> *from the time you got it to now thats alot of work you did it looks clean bro
> *



Thanks.. 

I wll make sure to bring my camera with the wide lens too. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Dec 2 2010, 10:15 PM~19225302
> *Thanks..
> 
> I wll make sure to bring my camera with the wide lens too. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: see you there T :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 2 2010, 11:19 PM~19225350
> *:thumbsup: see you there T :biggrin:
> *



For sure sure.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 2 2010, 10:25 PM~19225430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ PRESENT

VALLE STYLE PRESENT

LATINO CLASSICS PRESENT

BAJITOS DEL VALLE PRESENT

GOODTIMES IE AND YUMA PRESENT

CITY CRUISERS PRESENT

OLDIES SGV PRESENT

VIEJITOS PRESENT

DaFellas. Present

ROYAL FANTASIES PRESENT

LA GENTE VALLE IMPERIAL PRESENT 

switch happy in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 2 2010, 10:36 PM~19225519
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ PRESENT
> 
> ...


1 click, 2 click bumper. where are the hoppers at


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 2 2010, 11:39 PM~19225544
> *1 click, 2 click bumper. where are the hoppers at
> *


chicali bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















INDIO 2 CLICKS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Dec 2 2010, 10:53 PM~19225102
> *Yeah i will be there. Its right down the road. Cant miss this one. Gonna bring the Sentra and maybe the Malibu.
> *


Oh yesss that's what I'm talking about :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 2 2010, 11:09 PM~19225237
> *from the time you got it to now thats alot of work you did it looks clean bro
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 2 2010, 11:09 PM~19225239
> *Yeah I'm ready. :biggrin:
> *


He said models not tortas chemadas joto! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 2 2010, 11:43 PM~19225593
> *chicali bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 2 2010, 11:47 PM~19225645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass pic omar :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 3 2010, 12:31 AM~19225902
> *Badass pic omar :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


paparazzi HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ PRESENT

VALLE STYLE PRESENT

LATINO CLASSICS PRESENT

BAJITOS DEL VALLE PRESENT

GOODTIMES IE AND YUMA PRESENT

CITY CRUISERS PRESENT

OLDIES SGV PRESENT

VIEJITOS PRESENT

DaFellas. Present

ROYAL FANTASIES PRESENT

LA GENTE VALLE IMPERIAL PRESENT

switch happy in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wink.gif


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ PRESENT

VALLE STYLE PRESENT

LATINO CLASSICS PRESENT

BAJITOS DEL VALLE PRESENT

GOODTIMES IE AND YUMA PRESENT

CITY CRUISERS PRESENT

OLDIES SGV PRESENT

VIEJITOS PRESENT

DaFellas. Present

ROYAL FANTASIES PRESENT

LA GENTE VALLE IMPERIAL PRESENT

switch happy in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wink.gif


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 3 2010, 08:48 AM~19227525
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ PRESENT
> 
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 2 2010, 08:19 AM~19218147
> *OK GUY'S KEEP THEM COMING WHO'S NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *











counts 1 more 2 more toys 2 cars 4 more toy 
PUEZ QVO VALLE COCHELA LOWRIDER LIFE ESTI LOW


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ PRESENT

VALLE STYLE PRESENT

LATINO CLASSICS PRESENT

BAJITOS DEL VALLE PRESENT

GOODTIMES IE AND YUMA PRESENT

CITY CRUISERS PRESENT

NEW ILLUSIONS PRESENT  

OLDIES SGV PRESENT

VIEJITOS PRESENT

DAFELLAS Present

ROYAL FANTASIES PRESENT

LA GENTE VALLE IMPERIAL PRESENT

SWITCH HAPPY in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 2 2010, 09:41 PM~19224290
> *WHATS UP COACHELLA VALLEY YOU GUYS READY FOR SUNDAY WHERE ARE THE HOPPERS AT 2 RULES ONLY 1 PUMP OR 2 SEE YOU GUYS THERE :biggrin:   ANY ? CALL OR TEXT ME AT 760 777-0361
> *


Redrum will be there ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maniacos760_@Dec 3 2010, 09:46 PM~19233783
> *Redrum will be there ...
> *


Sounds good bro. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maniacos760_@Dec 3 2010, 09:46 PM~19233783
> *Redrum will be there ...
> *


cool see you guys there :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ PRESENT

VALLE STYLE PRESENT

LATINO CLASSICS PRESENT

BAJITOS DEL VALLE PRESENT

GOODTIMES IE AND YUMA PRESENT

CITY CRUISERS PRESENT

NEW ILLUSIONS PRESENT wink.gif

OLDIES SGV PRESENT

VIEJITOS PRESENT

DAFELLAS Present

ROYAL FANTASIES PRESENT

LA GENTE VALLE IMPERIAL PRESENT

MANIACOS PRESENT

SWITCH HAPPY in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*BEFORE AND AFTER*


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 3 2010, 11:53 PM~19234240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hard work and dedication can go a long way bRO  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

THANKS HYNA :roflmao:


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS bring out REDRUM to play abit..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

1 of the best showz of the year R.O. in the  VEEE ... CEEE ...
PUT IT DOWN LIKE THE BIG BOYS


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 4 2010, 02:22 AM~19234833
> *1 of the best showz of the year R.O. in the    VEEE ... CEEE ...
> PUT IT DOWN LIKE THE BIG BOYS
> *


thanks homie hope to see u guys there :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SPECIAL GUEST FROM THE HOMIES FROM AZTLAN!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT   
ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ PRESENT

VALLE STYLE PRESENT

LATINO CLASSICS PRESENT

BAJITOS DEL VALLE PRESENT

GOODTIMES IE AND YUMA PRESENT

CITY CRUISERS PRESENT

NEW ILLUSIONS PRESENT wink.gif

OLDIES SGV PRESENT

VIEJITOS PRESENT

DAFELLAS Present

ROYAL FANTASIES PRESENT

LA GENTE VALLE IMPERIAL PRESENT

MANIACOS PRESENT

SWITCH HAPPY in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC AT THE TAMALE PARADE


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 4 2010, 12:12 PM~19237172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*thanks you got down omar* :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

*GOODTIMES I.E. AND YUMA CHAPTERS WILL BE THERE.....SEE YOU IN THE MORNING!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 4 2010, 06:28 PM~19239044
> *thanks you got down omar :thumbsup:
> *


ANYTIME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 4 2010, 01:10 AM~19233960
> *cool see you guys there :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


qvoooooooooooo :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Bomb ass show pics up tomorrow no power in my whole block WTF


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Bomb ass show pics up tomorrow no power in my whole block WTF


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS ROOLERZ ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

TRINI AND MIKE WON 150 DOLLARS ON THE HOP


----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)

FIRME SHOW ROLLERZ HAD A FIRME TIME AT THE SHOW HOMIEZ, THANKZ 
WAY 2 GO TRINI ON THE HOP


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 5 2010, 09:31 PM~19249000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


watcha is that conejo right there with the second place trophy?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Dec 5 2010, 11:03 PM~19250062
> *watcha is that conejo right there with the second place trophy?
> *


yes sir thats him :thumbsup:


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 5 2010, 11:06 PM~19250091
> *yes sir thats him :thumbsup:
> *


awwww shiiiitt...haha which ride is he rollin?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> STREET KINGZ CC HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS ROOLERZ ONLY :biggrin:
> http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq259/dms367/fantasyspringscasino003.jpg[/img
> THIS ONE


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Dec 5 2010, 11:09 PM~19250112
> *awwww shiiiitt...haha which ride is he rollin?
> *


THE LITE BROWN 77 MONTE


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 5 2010, 11:15 PM~19250173
> *THE LITE BROWN 77 MONTE
> *


niiice..tell him turtle said whats up!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO firme time today hope you got lots toys NEW ILLUSION always suporting 
the valle lowrider happenings TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

heres wat i caught on film


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

till the next good cause or get together 
gracias ROLLERZ ONLY thanks 4 2nd place PAZ


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

ANY PICS FROM THE HOP!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PICS UP SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

NICE PIC'S CLAUDIO


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice pics claudio thanks for the support


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Dec 5 2010, 11:25 PM~19250252
> *niiice..tell him turtle said whats up!!!
> *


u got it homie :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

good ass pics claudio :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AND YES SHE SHOWED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

U GOT ANY PICS FROM THE GOODTIMES LINE UP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BEST OF SHOW








BEST CAR
















BEST BOMB TRUCK!








BEST BOMB








BEST TRUCK AND BEST NALGAS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Dec 6 2010, 11:09 AM~19252720
> *U GOT ANY PICS    FROM THE GOODTIMES LINE UP
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 6 2010, 12:45 PM~19253046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

good gathering Orlando...got to see alot of old homies. had to go watch the Raiders get the bolts....man people were tripping off my Asomougha jersey....RAIDER UP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AND YES I AM A STREET KINGZ MEMBER!MAYBE ALL MY CHROME GOT YOU BLIND HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 6 2010, 01:20 PM~19253395
> *AND YES I AM A STREET KINGZ MEMBER!MAYBE ALL MY CHROME GOT YOU BLIND HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SOMETIME ITS NOT ABOUT BEING FROM A CLUB ITS ABOUT THE MOVEMENT AND OMAR LOVE THE LOWRIDER GAME AND HE SHOWS LOVE TO C.V. KEEP THE LOWRIDEING ALIVE ... I AM SURE R.O. LIKE THE HELP ALSO .. :thumbsup: TO ALL IN THE GAME


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Dec 6 2010, 12:55 PM~19253662
> *SOMETIME ITS NOT ABOUT BEING FROM A CLUB ITS ABOUT THE MOVEMENT AND OMAR LOVE THE LOWRIDER GAME AND HE SHOWS LOVE TO C.V. KEEP THE LOWRIDEING ALIVE ... I AM SURE R.O. LIKE THE HELP ALSO .. :thumbsup: TO ALL IN THE GAME
> *


TTT


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

.














.







.







.







.







.







.







TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Alright first I would like to thanks Omar from street kings for helping us out. Sergio and Uniques C.C 4 helping us with the judging And all the clubs that made this show. DESERT BOYS THANKS FOR STOPING BY AND SHOWING SOME LOVE WITH UR DONATION. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 6 2010, 12:20 PM~19253395
> *AND YES I AM A STREET KINGZ MEMBER!MAYBE ALL MY CHROME GOT YOU BLIND HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Dec 6 2010, 12:55 PM~19253662
> *SOMETIME ITS NOT ABOUT BEING FROM A CLUB ITS ABOUT THE MOVEMENT AND OMAR LOVE THE LOWRIDER GAME AND HE SHOWS LOVE TO C.V. KEEP THE LOWRIDEING ALIVE ... I AM SURE R.O. LIKE THE HELP ALSO .. :thumbsup: TO ALL IN THE GAME
> *


well said andy :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 6 2010, 05:49 PM~19256162
> *Alright first I would like to thanks Omar from street kings for helping us out. Sergio and Uniques C.C 4 helping us with the judging  And all the clubs that made this show. DESERT BOYS THANKS FOR STOPING BY AND SHOWING SOME LOVE WITH UR DONATION. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME ANY CLUB IN THE VALLE THAT HOW WE ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  SK/SQ


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 6 2010, 05:53 PM~19256204
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 6 2010, 05:54 PM~19256213
> *well said andy :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttTTTtttTTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*THANKS AGAIN ORLANDO* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

*THANKS TO ORLANDO AND THE ROLLERZ GUYS FOR A GOOD SHOW WE HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS FOR SHOWING SOME LOVE :biggrin: *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Sunday was the Rollerz Only Toy Drive at the Fantasy Springs Casino in Indio California. Thanks to Omar, Orlando and Frankie for their hospitality. They collected alot of toys for those less fortunate. The event was held in the parking structure of the casino and it was actually a great spot for the event.

jaebueno.com

THE ONE AND ONLY JAEBUENO.COM


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Home / Local News
Car Club Collects Toys For Rescue Mission
By Rodney Wardle, News Channel 3 Reporter
POSTED: 5:55 pm PST December 5, 2010
AAAText Size
PrintEmail
UPDATED: 8:21 am PST December 6, 2010
INDIO -- A local car club is gearing up for the holidays with a toy drive. The proceeds will go to the Coachella Valley Rescue Mission.

The group Rollerz Only held their 5th annual car show and toy drive at the Fantasy Springs Casino.

The toys will go to the Coachella Valley Rescue Mission who hope to pass out more than 13,000 toys to children in need this christmas.

Organizers say a rocky economy and bad weather brought in fewer toys last year.

This year is a different story.

"If you take a look at the gifts, they're not cheap gifts, they're expensive toys. So it's great that we're able to get this amount of response from the community," said Frankie Vasquez, a member with Rollerz Only.

"It's amazing what goes on around the holidays and how many people can commit to do something for kids. It means a lot," said Heather Ross, a mother who donated a toy at the drive.

For many of the children the Rescue Mission helps, the toys might be the only thing they get for the holidays.

While it might be hard for some families, people to try to give what they can this holiday season.

"We don't have much but what we have we give," said Rebecca Ramos, a mother of eight children.

"I'm a grown man I don't need gifts, I don't need toys. For me to give these toys to these kids is a gift to me," said Vasquez.

The group will drop off the toys on Monday. Families can pick them up at the Coachella Valley Rescue Mission December 20th starting at 8 a.m.


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

OMAR NO PIC'S FROM THE HOP!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@Dec 6 2010, 11:53 PM~19260380
> *OMAR NO PIC'S FROM THE HOP!
> *


I WAS OUT BY THEN HOMIE ILL LOOK FOR SOME!ILL POST TOMORROW!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO CLASSICS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

I would like to congratulate Rollerz Only for a great show!! Thanks Orlando and everyone. Thank you for letting me use your guy’s trailer to carry the display. My respect for you guys in every way. You guys made us feel like we were part of you guys car club.  See you guys next year.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Dec 7 2010, 12:26 PM~19263485
> *I would like to congratulate Rollerz Only for a great show!! Thanks Orlando and everyone. Thank you for letting me use your guy’s trailer to carry the display.  My respect for you guys in every way. You guys made us feel like we were part of you guys car club.   See you guys next year.
> *


ANYTIME BROTHER GOOD JOB TAKING ALL THEM PLAQUES AND BEST OF SHOW!
GRACIAS POR VENIR PAL VALLE CARNAL SALUDOS A TI Y TU FAMILIA!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
































Y CAMINA QUE NO  
















REGANA A TU COMPA MIRA NOMAS QUE CHINGON CON EL TUBO NOMAS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NO GOOD!
INDIO -- After an 18-month investigation, a team of law enforcement officers started serving search warrants at 450 locations throughout the Coachella Valley on Tuesday morning, according to Indio Police Department spokesman Ben Guitron.

Operation Eastern Encore targeted three gangs: the Southside Gang, Jackson Terrace Gang and the Campo Gang. All of them were based in Indio, La Quinta and Coachella.

As of 10 a.m., the Riverside County Sheriff's Association reported 71 arrests had been made and $100,000 in cash had been recovered.

In all 42 federal, state and local agencies were involved in the early morning action, said Guitron, which was designed to crackdown on rising gang violence in the Indio and Coachella areas. About 1,000 law enforcement officers continued to serve warrants late morning.

Images: Law Enforcement Serve 450 Warrants In Gang Sweep

"This is bigger than Operation Falling Sun," said Guitron, referring to the massive gang crackdown in Desert Hot Springs in March of 2009. "This is the biggest crackdown in county history."

Some residents reported seeing a surge of law enforcement in several neighborhoods. Flash-bang grenades, used to disorient targeted individuals, were said to have been heard off Calhoun Street, near Dr. Carreon Boulevard.

A news conference has been scheduled for early afternoon. KESQ.com and News Channel 3 will be there to bring you the latest.


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

Jajajajaja gracias por la foto...... Ahi esta la evidencia que dejo a mi esposa subir el jack. Nimodo que diga que no


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Dec 7 2010, 02:18 PM~19264340
> *Jajajajaja gracias por la foto...... Ahi esta la evidencia que dejo a mi esposa subir el jack. Nimodo que diga que no
> *


DE NADA CARNAL NOS VEMOS PRONTO EN BROLE SI TODO VA BIEN PAL 18  
LAS FOTOS DICEN TODO! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 7 2010, 01:15 PM~19263849
> *NO GOOD!
> INDIO -- After an 18-month investigation, a team of law enforcement officers started serving search warrants at 450 locations throughout the Coachella Valley on Tuesday morning, according to Indio Police Department spokesman Ben Guitron.
> 
> ...


Video: Edwards Dies | Images
Operation Eastern Encore Aggressivley Targets Indio Gang Members
168 Arrested In Tuesday Indio Sweep
By Erik Sandoval, iReporter and Digital Content Director
POSTED: 1:55 pm PST December 7, 2010
AAAText Size
PrintEmail
UPDATED: 2:58 pm PST December 7, 2010

* Images: Law Enforcement Serve 450 Warrants In Gang Sweep

INDIO -- After 168 arrests and the confiscation of more than $100,000, Riverside County District Attorney Rod Pacheco announced a new plan-of-action on Tuesday afternoon to control three street gangs.

The plan came after an 18-month investigation, Pacheco said. Tuesday morning, officers from a coalition of law enforcement agencies including the Federal Bureau of Investigation, U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement, the Department of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives and local police and sheriff's departments served warrants at 450 locations. At least 71 people were arrested.

The county's new rules come as part of a gang injunction lawsuit filed by his office, which seeks to limit otherwise legal behavior for gang members within a designated "safety zone."

Behaviors such as associating with other gang members, staying out past curfew, wearing gang clothing and flashing gang signs become a criminal offense for which a gang member can be arrested under the gang injunction, he said. The "safety zone" has a 13.8-mile perimeter which contains 17 schools and seven parks.

"This operation sends a clear message to the hundreds of gang members that call Indio their home," said Riverside County District Attorney Rod Pacheco. "Criminal street gangs will be aggressively opposed by law enforcement using resources at every level of government."

The Operation Eastern Encore plan was modeled after a plan designed for Desert Hot Springs during Operation Falling Sun, in which similar gang members were taken into custody and new perimeters were set throughout the city.

Pacheco said Indio has 695 known gang members belonging to seven criminal street gangs. Gang members from North Side Indio, South Side Indio, Campo, Jackson Terrace, Penn West, Mecca Vineyards, Reservation Boys, Valle Coachella Rifa, 12th Street Mafia, Tre Nine, Four Trey, and Barrio Dream Homes were investigated or contacted by law enforcement during Operation Eastern Encore.

"We will aggressively hunt down this criminal element and surgically remove criminal street gang members and their associates from our community by using our combined resources," said Indio Police Chief Bradley S. Ramos. "This is a mandate from our community, and we will be diligent with our enforcement of the civil gang injunction as we move forward today and in the future."


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt :0


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

my shit should be ready for next year :naughty: :x:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

who else covered the show besides jae bueno?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 7 2010, 11:46 PM~19269703
> *who else covered the show besides jae bueno?
> *


NO ONE ELSE :angry: BUT THATS ALL WE NEED HOMIE!  JAE DID A PRETTY GOOD JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

STILL WAITIN ON PICS FROM HOP!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@Dec 8 2010, 09:18 AM~19271591
> *STILL WAITIN ON PICS FROM HOP!
> *


N/A NO ONE SHOWED  UP JUST TRINI  STREETKINGZ  TOOK 1ST :biggrin: AND 2ND PLACE :biggrin: AND DIDN'T HAVE TO WASTE NO JUICE! :biggrin: $150


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 5 2010, 09:32 PM~19249012
> *TRINI AND MIKE WON 150 DOLLARS ON THE HOP
> 
> 
> ...


NOT BAD FOR 1HR WAIT!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 8 2010, 10:17 AM~19271992
> *NOT BAD FOR 1HR WAIT!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 8 2010, 11:15 AM~19271977
> *N/A NO ONE SHOWED   UP JUST TRINI   STREETKINGZ   TOOK 1ST :biggrin:  AND 2ND PLACE :biggrin:  AND DIDN'T HAVE TO WASTE NO JUICE! :biggrin: $150
> *


I WAS IN THE CASINO MY RIDE WAS READY HOW MANY INCH WAS THE WINNER


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 8 2010, 01:35 PM~19273119
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Dec 8 2010, 12:00 PM~19273291
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 8 2010, 01:01 PM~19273298
> *:biggrin:
> *



Sup Jason....what you been up to???


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 8 2010, 12:25 PM~19273525
> *Sup Jason....what you been up to???
> *


ive been sick for a week now  i got the cutty back and just finshed the patterns and paint :biggrin: how have u been jojo?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 8 2010, 02:32 PM~19273584
> *ive been sick for a week now  i got the cutty back and just finshed the patterns and paint :biggrin: how have u been jojo?
> *


POST PICS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 8 2010, 01:32 PM~19273584
> *ive been sick for a week now  i got the cutty back and just finshed the patterns and paint :biggrin: how have u been jojo?
> *


PICS YOUNG ONE YOU KNOW THE RULES!OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 8 2010, 01:39 PM~19274216
> *PICS YOUNG ONE YOU KNOW THE RULES!OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN! :biggrin:
> *


IDk orlando might think im stealing his patterns idea :biggrin: I should be done soon .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 8 2010, 01:32 PM~19273584
> *ive been sick for a week now  i got the cutty back and just finshed the patterns and paint :biggrin: how have u been jojo?
> *


THAT'S NOT WHAT YOU HAVE HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 8 2010, 03:17 PM~19275243
> *IDk orlando might think im stealing his patterns idea :biggrin: I should be done soon .
> *


i need it to cure at least until next year then cut and buff,but ill take pics soon


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 8 2010, 05:56 PM~19275698
> *i need it to cure at least until next year then cut and buff,but ill take pics soon
> *


JUST POST PICS DONT GOT TO LIE TO KICK IT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Dec 8 2010, 04:01 PM~19275780
> *JUST POST PICS DONT GOT TO LIE TO KICK IT
> *


i have one pic when i did the flake but its on my phone hold up g


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 8 2010, 06:06 PM~19275845
> *i have one pic when i did the flake but its on my phone hold up g
> *


 :drama:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 8 2010, 04:06 PM~19275845
> *i have one pic when i did the flake but its on my phone hold up g
> *


this is when i sprayed the flake no candy yet :angry:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 8 2010, 06:44 PM~19276269
> *this is when i sprayed the flake no candy yet  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


OK THAT COOL


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 3 2010, 10:53 PM~19234240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Good morning raza TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 9 2010, 09:31 AM~19282618
> *Good morning raza TTT
> *



Good morning homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

420 valle uffin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

PAGE 420 THATS RIGHT :420:


----------



## wickedstylo1965 (Jun 18, 2010)

PM me for prices or more pics...
Pick Up Or Meet Halfway


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin: *PAGE 420* :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 9 2010, 07:05 PM~19287796
> *
> *


where is everybody at? :angry:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to thank all the car clubs ,solo riders and the Sponsers for the support . On another great toy drive / car show from the ROLLERZ ONLY vc familia. Una vez mas gracias a mi raza.............


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

does anyone have painted spokes? i want to do patterns on the dish and powder coating is only one color, pics :dunno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DAVID SALAS IS A DAD CONGRATS BROTHER NEW STREETKINGZ MEMBER !!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 10 2010, 10:22 AM~19291781
> *DAVID SALAS IS A DAD CONGRATS BROTHER NEW STREETKINGZ MEMBER !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 9 2010, 11:41 PM~19289995
> *does anyone have painted spokes? i want to do patterns on the dish and powder coating is only one color, pics :dunno:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=558448


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 10 2010, 08:22 AM~19291781
> *DAVID SALAS IS A DAD CONGRATS BROTHER NEW STREETKINGZ MEMBER !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 10 2010, 10:00 AM~19292531
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=558448
> *


thanks g :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 10 2010, 09:22 AM~19291781
> *DAVID SALAS IS A DAD CONGRATS BROTHER NEW STREETKINGZ MEMBER !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS DAVID ON THE NEW ADDITION....ENJOY YOUR LIL ONE CAUSE THEY GROW FAST!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 10 2010, 01:04 PM~19293141
> *CONGRATS DAVID ON THE NEW ADDITION....ENJOY YOUR LIL ONE CAUSE THEY GROW FAST!!!
> *


I GREW UP TO FAST :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Dec 10 2010, 09:48 AM~19291949
> *:thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 10 2010, 11:57 AM~19293062
> *congrats :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 10 2010, 12:04 PM~19293141
> *CONGRATS DAVID ON THE NEW ADDITION....ENJOY YOUR LIL ONE CAUSE THEY GROW FAST!!!
> *


GRACIAS ESE :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

new addition to STREET KINGZ CC 2ND GENERATION,baby street kingz onesies coming soon by omar13


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 10 2010, 03:11 PM~19294641
> *new addition to STREET KINGZ CC 2ND GENERATION,baby street kingz onesies coming soon by omar13
> 
> 
> ...


yea yea homie!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MORNIN RAZA!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 10 2010, 03:11 PM~19294641
> *new addition to STREET KINGZ CC 2ND GENERATION,baby street kingz onesies coming soon by omar13
> 
> 
> ...



Felicidades ese.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 12:46 AM~18892446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We want to welcome our newest member Ben his familia and 87 y que to ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 11 2010, 08:19 AM~19300223
> *MORNIN RAZA!
> 
> 
> ...


87 y que ROLLERZ ONLY........................


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 11 2010, 12:18 PM~19301374
> *We want to welcome our newest member Ben his familia and 87 y que to ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wacha it's official, tan callado Congratulation Ben (87 Y QUE)


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 11 2010, 12:18 PM~19301374
> *We want to welcome our newest member Ben his familia and 87 y que to ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X84 welcome to the family bRO 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Shit 2 1/2 hours from home then I sleep :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Piratas


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 11 2010, 12:22 PM~19301397
> *87 y que ROLLERZ ONLY........................
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 11 2010, 01:03 PM~19301585
> *Hey Piratas
> *


Keep your eyes on the road tecato


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Shit I'm about to drive into Yucaipa rest area and take a power nap :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Dec 11 2010, 12:31 PM~19301436
> *Wacha it's official, tan callado Congratulation Ben (87 Y QUE)
> *


 :werd: :yes: :naughty: :h5: :worship: :tears:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Dec 11 2010, 01:08 PM~19301612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 11 2010, 01:08 PM~19301615
> *Shit I'm about to drive into Yucaipa rest area and take a power nap :biggrin:
> *


Down a monster joto


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Shit I made it :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Check out the hoodrat at rest area :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 11 2010, 01:22 PM~19301685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol estupid :angry: :twak:  :angel: :uh: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :nono: :happysad:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 11 2010, 01:25 PM~19301700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Give her my address so I can check her oil :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 11 2010, 11:18 AM~19301374
> *We want to welcome our newest member Ben his familia and 87 y que to ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 11 2010, 12:22 PM~19301685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf you have a peterbuilt loko nice lol :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> wtf you have a peterbuilt loko nice lol :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 11 2010, 12:18 PM~19301374
> *We want to welcome our newest member Ben his familia and 87 y que to ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WELL DESERVED BRO YOUR VC ALL THE WAY HOMIE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. V. Home sweet home I'm tired I'm jus posting bullshit so i can stay up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> > wtf you have a peterbuilt loko nice lol :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Dec 11 2010, 08:35 AM~19300282
> *Felicidades ese.
> *


gracias ese :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 11 2010, 12:18 PM~19301374
> *We want to welcome our newest member Ben his familia and 87 y que to ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


congrats ben :thumbsup:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 11 2010, 11:18 AM~19301374
> *We want to welcome our newest member Ben his familia and 87 y que to ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATS BEN :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 11 2010, 03:55 PM~19302357
> *CONGRATS BEN  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 11 2010, 12:18 PM~19301374
> *We want to welcome our newest member Ben his familia and 87 y que to ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: Congrats Ben. _RO you have a solid member there._

_<span style=\'color:blue\'>Ben thanks again for the hook-up and it was cool to kick it today even if only for a few hours. We'll see you soon._</span>


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 11 2010, 07:13 PM~19303628
> *:thumbsup: Congrats Ben. RO you have a solid member there.
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Ben thanks again for the hook-up and it was cool to kick it today even if only for a few hours. We'll see you soon.</span>
> *


Thanks bro we r happy to have him and his familia become apart of our familia :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

MI FAMILIA</span>[/b]


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

A LIL LAYITLOW AND SOME NALGA QUE MAS QUIERO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 12 2010, 10:15 PM~19312760
> *A LIL LAYITLOW AND SOME NALGA QUE MAS QUIERO!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: cant live without layitlow.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK VALLE I NEED ALL COACHELLA VALLEY CAR CLUB PRESIDENTS OR EVENT COORDINATOR TO CALL ME WE ARE GETTING A BIG PHOTO SHOOT TOGETHER IN THE NEXT MONTH OR TWO FOR A VALLE COACHELLA CAR CLUB CALENDER.IKNOW THE YEAR IS ALMOST GONE BUT WE CAN START THE MONTH AFTER THE SHOOT WHY NOT WE THE VALLE DE COACHELLA WE DO WHAT WE WANT-QUE NO-.
THERE IS MORE THEN 12 CLUBS IN THE VALLE SO IF YOUR NOT INTERESTED  IT'S OK WE WILL GIVE YOU A CALENDER WHEN IT'S DONE :biggrin: AND IF YOU ARE ALL INTERESTED WE MAKE A 15 MONTH CALENDER!  
CALL ME FOR DETAILS OMAR (760)797-5621 AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!  :biggrin: :biggrin: 
LINE THEM UP JUST LIKE RALPHIE FROM CITY CRUISERS SAID (WE CAN DO IT)
LOCATION FOR SHOOT YOUR SHOP OR OURS (MODELS) WELCOME BUT ITS A FAMILIA THING!  OK MY HANDS HURT :happysad: SEE TALK TO YOU GUY'S LATER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*THANKS EVERYBODY. HAPPY TO BE A ROLLERZ ONLY MEMBER *:h5: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 10 2010, 08:22 AM~19291781
> *DAVID SALAS IS A DAD CONGRATS BROTHER NEW STREETKINGZ MEMBER !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATS DAVID*. ITS THE BEST THING IN THE WORLD TO BE A DAD :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 11 2010, 11:18 AM~19301374
> *We want to welcome our newest member Ben his familia and 87 y que to ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*THANKS R.O.* :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Dec 11 2010, 11:31 AM~19301436
> *Wacha it's official, tan callado Congratulation Ben (87 Y QUE)
> *


THANKS ESA :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 11 2010, 12:01 PM~19301573
> *X84 welcome to the family bRO
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



THANKS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Dec 11 2010, 12:08 PM~19301612
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS HECTOR :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 11 2010, 01:32 PM~19301967
> *WELL DESERVED BRO YOUR VC ALL THE WAY HOMIE!
> *



THANKS BRO AND NICE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 11 2010, 02:55 PM~19302357
> *CONGRATS BEN  :biggrin:
> *



*THANKS DONAL* :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 11 2010, 06:13 PM~19303628
> *:thumbsup: Congrats Ben. RO you have a solid member there.
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Ben thanks again for the hook-up and it was cool to kick it today even if only for a few hours. We'll see you soon.</span>
> *


THANKS PETE I WILL SEE YOU SOON :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK VALLE I NEED ALL COACHELLA VALLEY CAR CLUB PRESIDENTS OR EVENT COORDINATOR TO CALL ME WE ARE GETTING A BIG PHOTO SHOOT TOGETHER IN THE NEXT MONTH OR TWO FOR A VALLE COACHELLA CAR CLUB CALENDER.IKNOW THE YEAR IS ALMOST GONE BUT WE CAN START THE MONTH AFTER THE SHOOT WHY NOT WE THE VALLE DE COACHELLA WE DO WHAT WE WANT-QUE NO-.
THERE IS MORE THEN 12 CLUBS IN THE VALLE SO IF YOUR NOT INTERESTED IT'S OK WE WILL GIVE YOU A CALENDER WHEN IT'S DONE AND IF YOU ARE ALL INTERESTED WE MAKE A 15 MONTH CALENDER! 
CALL ME FOR DETAILS OMAR (760)797-5621 AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS! 
LINE THEM UP JUST LIKE RALPHIE FROM CITY CRUISERS SAID (WE CAN DO IT)
LOCATION FOR SHOOT YOUR SHOP OR OURS (MODELS) WELCOME BUT ITS A FAMILIA THING! OK MY HANDS HURT SEE TALK TO YOU GUY'S LATER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE_@Dec 13 2010, 01:50 PM~19316442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 13 2010, 10:08 AM~19314657
> *CONGRATS DAVID. ITS THE BEST THING IN THE WORLD TO BE A DAD :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias ben :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE_@Dec 13 2010, 02:50 PM~19316442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro that's the shit.........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 13 2010, 11:36 AM~19315142
> *OK VALLE I NEED ALL COACHELLA VALLEY CAR CLUB PRESIDENTS OR EVENT COORDINATOR TO CALL ME WE ARE GETTING A BIG PHOTO SHOOT TOGETHER IN THE NEXT MONTH OR TWO FOR A VALLE COACHELLA CAR CLUB CALENDER.IKNOW THE YEAR IS ALMOST GONE BUT WE CAN START THE MONTH AFTER THE SHOOT WHY NOT WE THE VALLE DE COACHELLA WE DO WHAT WE WANT-QUE NO-.
> THERE IS MORE THEN 12 CLUBS IN THE VALLE SO IF YOUR NOT INTERESTED  IT'S OK WE WILL GIVE YOU A CALENDER WHEN IT'S DONE  AND IF YOU ARE ALL INTERESTED WE MAKE A 15 MONTH CALENDER!
> CALL ME FOR DETAILS OMAR (760)797-5621 AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!
> ...


ROLLERZ ONLY is ready hit me up omar............


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 13 2010, 10:25 PM~19320563
> *ROLLERZ ONLY is ready hit me up omar............
> *


BAJITOS DEL VALLE CHECKING IN


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Dec 14 2010, 08:43 AM~19322875
> *BAJITOS DEL VALLE CHECKING IN
> *


You need to call me for details


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB )--- ABLE'S 47 CADDIE (NOTE SEPT )ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )--- 
SPONSORS ( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 )( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 )( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO ) ( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 ) 
NOTE I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 WIRE WHEEL SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ---- 1 FAB SHOP CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!  AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 13 2010, 11:20 PM~19320523
> *Thanks bro that's the shit.........
> *


No problem bROtha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I LOVE MY VALLE!  :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB )








--- ABLE'S 47 CADDIE (NOTE SEPT )
)
















ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )








--- BEN'S 87 Y-QUE (NOTE MAY )








SPONSORS ( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 )( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 )( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 )








NOTE I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ---- 1 FAB SHOP CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!!!!! AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!
call me PEEPS! 7607975621 OMAR


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttTTT  GOOD MORNING VALLE!


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 14 2010, 11:53 AM~19324184
> *You need to call me for details
> *


ANSWER THE PHONE :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Dec 15 2010, 02:46 PM~19334978
> *ANSWER THE PHONE :biggrin:
> *


AFTER 5 NINJA I WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE 


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB )--- 


ABLE'S 47 CADDIE (NOTE SEPT )

BEN 87 Y-QUE (NOTE MAY )


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )---
SPONSORS 
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 ) :biggrin: 


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 ) :biggrin: 


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO ) :biggrin: 


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 ) :biggrin:


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE 760641-4698 ) FAB/WORK 




NOTE ;I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!   AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB )---


ABLE'S 47 CADDIE (NOTE SEPT )

BEN 87 Y-QUE (NOTE MAY )


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )---
SPONSORS
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 ) biggrin.gif


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 ) biggrin.gif


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO ) biggrin.gif


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 ) biggrin.gif


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE 760641-4698 ) FAB/WORK


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY 619 520-5625)




NOTE ;I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!!!!! wink.gif wink.gif AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!! wink.gif


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB ) :biggrin: 


fAMILIAGRAFIX (NOTE APRIL ) :biggrin: 


BEN 87 Y-QUE (NOTE MAY ) :biggrin: 


ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC (NOTE SEPT) :biggrin: 


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC ) :biggrin: 

     ;SPONSORS
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 ) :biggrin: 


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 ) :biggrin: 


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO ) :biggrin: 


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 ) :0 


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE 760641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING  


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY 619 520-5625)  




NOTE ;I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!  AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT  WHERE THE FUCK IS EVERYONE!?????????????????


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 16 2010, 04:17 PM~19345599
> *TTT  WHERE THE FUCK IS EVERYONE!?????????????????
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 16 2010, 06:56 PM~19346872
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP SK-PRES. WHATS CRAKIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB ) biggrin.gif


fAMILIAGRAFIX (NOTE APRIL ) biggrin.gif


BEN 87 Y-QUE (NOTE MAY ) biggrin.gif


ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC (NOTE SEPT) biggrin.gif


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC ) biggrin.gif

wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif ;SPONSORS
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 ) biggrin.gif


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 ) biggrin.gif


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO ) biggrin.gif


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 ) shocked.gif


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE 760641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING wink.gif


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY 619 520-5625) wink.gif




NOTE ;I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!!!!! wink.gif AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!! wink.gif
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

Check this out :wow: :wow:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 07:15 PM~19347043
> *Check this out :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


funny shit panchito :roflmao:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 16 2010, 07:38 PM~19347244
> *funny shit panchito :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah thats the way to die


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 14 2010, 01:37 PM~19324869
> *OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
> WE HAVE STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB )--- ABLE'S 47 CADDIE (NOTE SEPT )ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )---
> SPONSORS  ( BEN  SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863  )(  ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256  )(  FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO  ) (  ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 )
> ...


we have to pay to be in??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 16 2010, 08:49 PM~19347845
> *we have to pay to be in??
> *


YOU WILL BE FREE :biggrin: THE CLUB WILL PAY!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK VALLE I NEED ALL COACHELLA VALLEY CAR CLUB ((PRESIDENTS OR EVENT COORDINATOR))) TO CALL ME WE ARE GETTING A BIG PHOTO SHOOT TOGETHER IN THE NEXT MONTH OR TWO FOR A VALLE COACHELLA CAR CLUB CALENDER.IKNOW THE YEAR IS ALMOST GONE BUT WE CAN START THE MONTH AFTER THE SHOOT WHY NOT WE THE VALLE DE COACHELLA WE DO WHAT WE WANT-QUE NO-.
THERE IS MORE THEN 12 CLUBS IN THE VALLE SO IF YOUR NOT INTERESTED sad.gif IT'S OK WE WILL GIVE YOU A CALENDER WHEN IT'S DONE biggrin.gif AND IF YOU ARE ALL INTERESTED WE MAKE A 15 MONTH CALENDER! wink.gif
CALL ME FOR DETAILS OMAR (760)797-5621 AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS! wink.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif
LINE THEM UP JUST LIKE RALPHIE FROM CITY CRUISERS SAID (WE CAN DO IT)
LOCATION FOR SHOOT YOUR SHOP OR OURS (MODELS) WELCOME BUT ITS A FAMILIA THING! wink.gif OK MY HANDS HURT happysad.gif SEE TALK TO YOU GUY'S LATER!!!!!!!!!!760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR PRESIDENTS OR EVENT COORIDINATORS ONLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB ) biggrin.gif


fAMILIAGRAFIX (NOTE APRIL ) biggrin.gif


BEN 87 Y-QUE (NOTE MAY ) biggrin.gif


ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC (NOTE SEPT) biggrin.gif


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC ) biggrin.gif

wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif ;SPONSORS
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 ) biggrin.gif


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 ) biggrin.gif


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO ) biggrin.gif


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 ) shocked.gif


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE 760641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING wink.gif


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY 619 520-5625) wink.gif




NOTE ;I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!!!!! wink.gif AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!! wink.gif
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB ) biggrin.gif


fAMILIAGRAFIX (NOTE APRIL ) biggrin.gif


BEN 87 Y-QUE (NOTE MAY ) biggrin.gif


ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB (NOTE JUNE)


ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC (NOTE SEPT) biggrin.gif


ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! (NOTE NOV)


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC ) biggrin.gif

wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif ;SPONSORS
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 ) biggrin.gif


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 ) biggrin.gif


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO ) biggrin.gif


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 ) shocked.gif


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE 760641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING wink.gif


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY 619 520-5625) wink.gif




NOTE ;I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!!!!! wink.gif AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!! wink.gif
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SAMPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SAMPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE_@Dec 13 2010, 02:50 PM~19316442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt Black & Yellow......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 16 2010, 09:37 PM~19348371
> *SAMPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SAMPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 16 2010, 09:37 PM~19348371
> *SAMPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SAMPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIGHT CLICK SAVE-PRINT FILL OUT AND SEND BACK TO ME [email protected] OMAR!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 16 2010, 09:42 PM~19348452
> *Nice.
> *


JUST A SAMPLE THE REAL ONE IS GONNA BE NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 16 2010, 09:16 PM~19348735
> *RIGHT CLICK SAVE-PRINT FILL OUT AND SEND BACK TO ME [email protected] OMAR!
> 
> 
> ...


it wont print out complete only half of it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 16 2010, 10:28 PM~19348833
> *it wont print out complete only half of it
> *


GET A NEW PRINTER ESE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 16 2010, 10:28 PM~19348833
> *it wont print out complete only half of it
> *


MAKE SURE YOU PRINT LANDSCAPE! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 16 2010, 09:38 PM~19348935
> *GET A NEW PRINTER ESE!
> *


it is it prints out sidewayz only on yours :420:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 16 2010, 10:41 PM~19348969
> *it is it prints out sidewayz only on yours :420:
> *


ADVANCE SETTINGS LANDSCAPE PRINT! DONT TRIP I HAVE COPY'S! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

can you email it [email protected] thanks omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 16 2010, 10:46 PM~19349001
> *can you email it [email protected] thanks omar
> *


DONE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SAMPLE SAMPLE SAMPLE---------------------------------------


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 16 2010, 09:48 PM~19349021
> *DONE!
> *


*thanks omar* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 16 2010, 09:49 PM~19349034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE*


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 16 2010, 10:52 PM~19349055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Great Omar :thumbsup: Cant wait to see the offical one


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 10:55 PM~19349103
> *Looks Great Omar :thumbsup: Cant wait to see the offical one
> *


JUST A QUICKIE THE REAL ONE IS GONNA BE REAL NICE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 16 2010, 10:52 PM~19349055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VALLE STYLE
DESERT BOYS 
MANIACOS
BAJITOS DEL VALLE
NEW ILLUSIONS
GOODTIMES
VIEJITOS
VALLE WHERE U AT??????
CALL ME FOR DETAILS ALL PRESIDENTS OR MEMBERS !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB ) biggrin.gif


fAMILIAGRAFIX (NOTE APRIL ) biggrin.gif


BEN 87 Y-QUE (NOTE MAY ) biggrin.gif


ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB (NOTE JUNE)


ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC (NOTE SEPT) biggrin.gif


ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! (NOTE NOV)


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC ) biggrin.gif

wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif ;SPONSORS
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 ) biggrin.gif


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 ) biggrin.gif


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO ) biggrin.gif


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 ) shocked.gif


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE 760641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING wink.gif


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY 619 520-5625) wink.gif




NOTE ;I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!!!!! wink.gif AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!! wink.gif
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 16 2010, 11:16 PM~19349328
> *OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
> WE HAVE
> STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB ) biggrin.gif
> ...



7 MONTHS ALREADY SOLD 8 MORE LEFT 15 MONTHS 1st COME 1st SERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttTTTtttTTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB ) biggrin.gif


fAMILIAGRAFIX (NOTE APRIL ) biggrin.gif


BEN 87 Y-QUE (NOTE MAY ) biggrin.gif


ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB (NOTE JUNE)


JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849(NOTE AUGST)  JUST ADDED


ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC (NOTE SEPT) biggrin.gif


ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! (NOTE NOV)


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC ) biggrin.gif

wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif wink.gif ;SPONSORS
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 ) biggrin.gif


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 ) biggrin.gif


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO ) biggrin.gif


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 ) shocked.gif


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE 760641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING wink.gif


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY 619 520-5625) wink.gif




NOTE ;I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!!!!! wink.gif AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!! wink.gif
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking good omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Dec 17 2010, 12:50 PM~19353007
> * Looking good omar
> *


YES SIR THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB )  


fAMILIAGRAFIX (NOTE APRIL )  


BEN 87 Y-QUE (NOTE MAY )  


ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB (NOTE JUNE)  


JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849(NOTE AUGST) JUST ADDED  


ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC (NOTE SEPT) biggrin.gif


NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) (NOTE OCT)  


ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! (NOTE NOV)  


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )  

SPONSORS
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 ) :biggrin: 


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 ) :biggrin: 


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO ) :biggrin: 


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 ) :0 


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE 760641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING :biggrin: 


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY 619 520-5625)  




NOTE ;I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!!  AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!  
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR OR E-MAIL [email protected] or text me
RUNNIN OUT OF SPACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttTTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OCSAL (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Dec 14 2010, 08:43 AM~19322875
> *BAJITOS DEL VALLE CHECKING IN
> *


whats up queer..... :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Dec 17 2010, 07:29 PM~19356859
> *whats up queer..... :biggrin:
> *


x84


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Dec 17 2010, 08:29 PM~19356859
> *whats up queer..... :biggrin:
> *


X61


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Dec 17 2010, 07:29 PM~19356859
> *whats up queer..... :biggrin:
> *


x 87


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Dec 17 2010, 08:29 PM~19356859
> *whats up queer..... :biggrin:
> *


X84 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

What's up valle 

tTt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sample!!!!!!!!!!
















call 4 months left to fill up the calendar!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:angry: ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Orlando taught he was santa at the imperial valley toy drive :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Just In Case No One Got The Memo, But Omar Is Having A Calendar Shoot. Just In Case You Missed It On The last Pervious 100 Pages!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Man we lost the tug a war that's what happens when u got nothing but skinny people on the team. Where were u simon we needed some fat to help us out. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 18 2010, 10:10 PM~19364835
> *Just In Case No One Got The Memo, But Omar Is Having A Calendar Shoot. Just In Case You Missed It On The last Pervious 100 Pages!!!!!!!!!
> *


HATER!  THANK YOU FOR THE SHOUT OUT!  








BY THE WAY SHES 16 FOOL STOP ASKING ABOUT HER!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 18 2010, 09:10 PM~19364835
> *Just In Case No One Got The Memo, But Omar Is Having A Calendar Shoot. Just In Case You Missed It On The last Pervious 100 Pages!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 18 2010, 10:14 PM~19364853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U mean u needed some muscle I was working tecato ben looks like he's doing all the work :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 18 2010, 09:22 PM~19364899
> *HATTER!  THANK YOU FOR SHOUT OUT!
> 
> 
> ...


*i got your back* :machinegun: :ninja:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Dec 18 2010, 11:20 AM~19360974
> *What's up valle
> 
> tTt
> *


whats up manual hows the 64 doing :wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 18 2010, 09:14 PM~19364853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was fun even if we lost but the kids won :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 18 2010, 10:10 PM~19364835
> *Just In Case No One Got The Memo, But Omar Is Having A Calendar Shoot. Just In Case You Missed It On The last Pervious 100 Pages!!!!!!!!!
> *


I didn't get that memo. Pervious ????? :dunno:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 18 2010, 09:24 PM~19364911
> *U mean u needed some muscle I was working tecato ben looks like he's doing all the work :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


we needed you fool :boink:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 18 2010, 09:10 PM~19364828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 18 2010, 09:30 PM~19364948
> *I didn't get that memo :dunno:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ALL WAYS THE YOUNG ONE'S SHITTING THE STICK!  
I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYE THRU YOUR SUNGLASS LIL ONE!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 18 2010, 10:30 PM~19364948
> *I didn't get that memo. Pervious ????? :dunno:
> *


SPECIAL GUEST SORRY! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 18 2010, 10:30 PM~19364952
> *we needed you fool  :boink:
> *


I can see that u guys should have just tied the rope around indios ass and sat him down ain't no moveing him


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 18 2010, 10:36 PM~19364978
> *This Hate
> Never Mind Mom Told Me Not To Pick On Lil Kids Hahaha
> *


OHHH--YOU LIVE WITH MOM HOW CUTE! HOW OLD ARE ?!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 18 2010, 09:37 PM~19364982
> *I can see that u guys should have just tied the rope around indios ass and sat him down ain't no moveing him
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 18 2010, 10:35 PM~19364973
> *ALL WAYS THE YOUNG ONE'S SHITTING THE STICK!
> I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYE THRU YOUR SUNGLASS LIL ONE!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 18 2010, 10:36 PM~19364978
> *Isent Lay It Low For People With Lowriders???
> Just Asking???
> *


YES THAT'S RIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 18 2010, 10:35 PM~19364973
> *ALL WAYS THE YOUNG ONE'S SHITTING THE STICK!
> I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYE THRU YOUR SUNGLASS LIL ONE!
> 
> ...


hey foo why u keeping a pix of me for???
sorry homie dont roll that way!!!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 18 2010, 10:42 PM~19365011
> *YES THAT'S RIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


 well get out cause i NEVER seen you in a car!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SPELL CHECK!
QUOTE(King Kong-86 Regal @ Dec 18 2010, 10:36 PM) *
Isent Lay It Low For People With Lowriders???
Just Asking???




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Isn't :biggrin: 
0(I sent you) a pm!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:drama: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

wheres topdogg when you need him


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I slacked it the last 2 days I haven't gone to the gym


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 18 2010, 10:45 PM~19365025
> *well get out cause i NEVER seen you in a car!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IF YOU DRIVE OUT OF INDIO YOU MIGHT SEE WHITE PEOPLE!AND IF YOU GO BACK YOU WILL SEE WHAT YOU WILL NEVER HAVE . MORE THEN ONE CAR!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 18 2010, 09:48 PM~19365049
> *I slacked it the last 2 days I haven't gone to the gym
> *


you mean 2 years :roflmao:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 18 2010, 10:48 PM~19365051
> *IF YOU DRIVE OUT OF INDIO YOU MIGHT SEE WHITE PEOPLE!AND IF YOU GO BACK YOU WILL SEE WHAT YOU WILL NEVER HAVE . MORE THEN ONE CAR!
> *


i just look out the windio and count all the cars under my patio
o and then the one in the gerage hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 18 2010, 10:49 PM~19365056
> *you mean 2 years :roflmao:
> *


Fucked Up But Funny!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 18 2010, 09:46 PM~19365034
> *:drama:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 18 2010, 10:48 PM~19365049
> *I slacked it the last 2 days I haven't gone to the gym
> *


I call bullshit! :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 18 2010, 10:50 PM~19365065
> *i just look out the windio and count all the cars under my patio
> o and then the one in the gerage hahahahahahahahahaha
> *


SPELL CHECK
1st window :biggrin: 
2nd garage :biggrin: 
3rd oh :biggrin: 
I WIN!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 18 2010, 10:47 PM~19365046
> *wheres topdogg when you need him
> *


X84


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 18 2010, 09:53 PM~19365079
> *I call bullshit! :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: i just like hitting simon no matter what he says


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 18 2010, 09:54 PM~19365086
> *SPELL CHECK
> 1st window :biggrin:
> 2nd garage :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 18 2010, 10:52 PM~19365076
> *:twak:
> *


What did I do I'm just an innocent bystander this time :dunno:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 18 2010, 09:54 PM~19365088
> *X84
> *


 :twak:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Look Everyone Wow I Can’t Spell Nothing New Wow
But Funny How Omar Won’t Reply To What I’m Saying Just Correcting My Spelling!!
Think This So Called "KID" Is Winning!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 18 2010, 09:24 PM~19364911
> *U mean u needed some muscle I was working tecato ben looks like he's doing all the work :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Kiss ass


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 18 2010, 09:56 PM~19365104
> *What did I do I'm just an innocent bystander this time :dunno:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NOW YOU SEE HIM! :angry: WAITING FOR SOMETHING ALL MAD :0 








NOW YOU DONT! :biggrin: HAVE SOME RESPECT FOR YOUR CLUB!








DID YOU FORGET SOMETHING! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 18 2010, 10:57 PM~19365117
> *Kiss ass
> *


I'm not Kissing ass he's the only one that looks like he shit himself


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 18 2010, 10:14 PM~19364853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I mean just look at him :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 18 2010, 10:00 PM~19365147
> *I'm not Kissing ass he's the only one that looks like he shit himself
> *


I don't know about that one I didn't smell anything :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 18 2010, 10:00 PM~19365147
> *I'm not Kissing ass he's the only one that looks like he shit himself
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I told Orlando he should of put on his soccer shoes for better traction.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 18 2010, 10:03 PM~19365166
> *I mean just look at him :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

A LIL REMINDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









SAMPLE SAMPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 18 2010, 11:08 PM~19365205
> *A LIL REMINDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Thanks Omar I Almost Missed It Lmfao
hahahahahaha


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 18 2010, 10:03 PM~19365166
> *I mean just look at him :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


its called putting in work


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 18 2010, 11:10 PM~19365217
> *Dam Thanks Omar I Almost Missed It Lmfao
> hahahahahaha
> *


THANK YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 18 2010, 11:12 PM~19365225
> *THANK YOU! :biggrin:
> *


haha ite foo well im out now going to sleep
work tomorrow fuckk
and no people this isent a beef were we need to sit and talk about it hahaha


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktdFm7xNJow...ayer_detailpage

SOMETIMES!!!!!!!!I JUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 18 2010, 10:11 PM~19365219
> *its called putting in work
> *


Simon don't know about that he was probaly at home scratching his ass


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 18 2010, 11:26 PM~19365285
> *Simon don't know about that he was probaly at home scratching his ass
> *


I was :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 18 2010, 11:23 PM~19365269
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktdFm7xNJow...ayer_detailpage
> 
> SOMETIMES!!!!!!!!I JUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CB1qTc8ox0...ayer_detailpage
        :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 18 2010, 10:14 PM~19364853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pinchi cuerpos dioquis lol


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 18 2010, 11:26 PM~19365285
> *Simon don't know about that he was probaly at home scratching his ass
> *


Ban this guy top dogg


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 18 2010, 10:36 PM~19364978
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


?WHAT?THE WONDERS OF EDIT!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 18 2010, 10:43 PM~19365362
> *Ban this guy top dogg
> *


Joto ban this guy top dogg. I'm not this guy I'm your papi.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB ) wink.gif


fAMILIAGRAFIX (NOTE APRIL ) wink.gif


BEN 87 Y-QUE (NOTE MAY ) wink.gif


ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB (NOTE JUNE) wink.gif


JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849(NOTE AUGST) JUST ADDED wink.gif


ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC (NOTE SEPT) biggrin.gif


NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) (NOTE OCT) wink.gif


ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! (NOTE NOV) wink.gif


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC ) wink.gif

SPONSORS
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 ) biggrin.gif


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 ) biggrin.gif


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO ) biggrin.gif


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 ) shocked.gif


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE 760641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING biggrin.gif


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY 619 520-5625) wink.gif




NOTE ;I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!! wink.gif AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!! mad.gif
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR OR E-MAIL [email protected]ahoo.com or text me
RUNNIN OUT OF SPACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IT'S THAT TIME I WILL START TO COLLECT THE FIRST WEEK OF JAN 2011! :biggrin: DATE AND LOCATION TIME OF PAYMENT ! :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Alright kids I got to go to sleep now gonna take the fam. To knotts berry farm tomorrow .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Dec 17 2010, 08:29 PM~19356859
> *TE EXTRANO PAPI CHULO..... :biggrin:
> *


W T F get back in the closet our love could never be :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 18 2010, 10:48 PM~19365049
> *I slacked it the last 2 days I haven't gone to the gym
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 06:15 PM~19347043
> *Check this out :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


G.T...... it does happen.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Dec 18 2010, 11:41 PM~19365350
> *Pinchi cuerpos dioquis lol
> *


Mira quien abla mandilon.donde estabas bella durmiente.


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 19 2010, 02:06 PM~19368227
> *Mira quien abla mandilon.donde estabas bella durmiente.
> *


lol no pueden aser sin mi o que


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB ) :biggrin: 


BAJITOS DEL VALLE (NOTE MARCH) :biggrin: 


FAMILIAGRAFIX (NOTE APRIL )  


BEN 87 Y-QUE (NOTE MAY ) wink.gif


ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB (NOTE JUNE) :biggrin: 


SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C (NOTE JULY) :biggrin: 


JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849(NOTE AUGST) :biggrin: 


ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC (NOTE SEPT) :biggrin: 


NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) (NOTE OCT) :biggrin: 


ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! (NOTE NOV) :biggrin: 


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC ) :biggrin: 

SPONSORS
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 ) :biggrin: 


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 ) :biggrin: 


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO ) :biggrin: 


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 ) :0 


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE 760641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING  


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY 619 520-5625) :biggrin: 




NOTE ;I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!! wink.gif AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!! mad.gif
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR OR E-MAIL [email protected] or text me
RUNNIN OUT OF SPACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JAN 2012 FEB 2012 MARCH 2012 LEFT THATS IT!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

IF YOU HAVE SHIT WITH ME CALL ME !!NOT THE FUCKEN CLUB!!
IM MY OWN MAN
AND THIS ISENT LIL KID SHIT
STOP CRYING TO OUTHER PEOPLE AND TELL ME SHIT!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 19 2010, 04:37 PM~19369190
> *IF YOU HAVE SHIT WITH ME CALL ME !!NOT THE FUCKEN CLUB!!
> IM MY OWN MAN
> AND THIS ISENT LIL KID SHIT
> ...


YOUR REPIN YOUR CLUB YOU DUMB FUCK!WHEN EVER WHERE EVER!LIL BITCH :twak:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 19 2010, 04:37 PM~19369190
> *IF YOU HAVE SHIT WITH ME CALL ME !!NOT THE FUCKEN CLUB!!
> IM MY OWN MAN
> AND THIS ISENT LIL KID SHIT
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhrlFfVjK58...ayer_detailpage
JUST FOR YOU!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: 39-23 FUCK DENVER! :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 04:24 PM~19369457
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhrlFfVjK58...ayer_detailpage
> JUST FOR YOU!
> *


 thats a good one :roflmao: can anybody buy the calendar? if so i wound like to get one :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 05:24 PM~19369457
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhrlFfVjK58...ayer_detailpage
> JUST FOR YOU!
> *


HAHA GOOD ONE OMAR


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 19 2010, 05:41 PM~19369593
> *thats a good one :roflmao: can anybody buy the calendar? if so i wound like to get one :biggrin:
> *


AS SOON AS I PRINT THEM $15.00 BUCK'S A POP! :biggrin: TRUST ME ILL POST THEM WHEN THERE DONE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 19 2010, 05:50 PM~19369654
> *HAHA GOOD ONE OMAR
> *


YOUR DONE OR WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 05:52 PM~19369667
> *YOUR DONE OR WHAT? :biggrin:
> *


HA I WAS MESSING WITH U BUT I GESS U TOOK IT WRONG SO
YEAH HAHA 
THEY TOLD ME TO ONLY TALK SHIT TO PEOPLE MY AGE NOT YOUNG SO YEAH!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 19 2010, 05:55 PM~19369691
> *HA I WAS MESSING WITH U BUT I GESS U TOOK IT WRONG SO
> YEAH HAHA
> THEY TOLD ME TO ONLY TALK SHIT TO PEOPLE MY AGE NOT YOUNG SO YEAH!!
> *


YOUR STILL A LIL BITCH BUT THATS COOL GO BACK TO YOUR PLAYGROUND! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 19 2010, 04:55 PM~19369691
> *HA I WAS MESSING WITH U BUT I GESS U TOOK IT WRONG SO
> YEAH HAHA
> THEY TOLD ME TO ONLY TALK SHIT TO PEOPLE MY AGE NOT YOUNG SO YEAH!!
> *


do u go to admistad?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 19 2010, 05:55 PM~19369691
> *HA I WAS MESSING WITH U BUT I GESS U TOOK IT WRONG SO
> YEAH HAHA
> THEY TOLD ME TO ONLY TALK SHIT TO PEOPLE MY AGE NOT YOUNG SO YEAH!!
> *


START THE EDIT YOU HAVE A MEMBER ON LINE! 
5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: OMAR TRECE, jspekdc2, classic68_fastback, 6indio4ss, King Kong-86 Regal


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 04:51 PM~19369660
> *AS SOON AS I PRINT THEM $15.00 BUCK'S A POP! :biggrin: TRUST ME ILL POST THEM WHEN THERE DONE!
> *


firmes :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB ) 


BAJITOS DEL VALLE (NOTE MARCH) 


FAMILIAGRAFIX (NOTE APRIL ) 


BEN 87 Y-QUE (NOTE MAY ) wink.gif


ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB (NOTE JUNE) 


SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C (NOTE JULY) 


JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849(NOTE AUGST) 


ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC (NOTE SEPT) 


NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) (NOTE OCT) 


ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! (NOTE NOV) 


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC ) 

SPONSORS
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 ) 


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 ) 


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO ) 


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 ) 


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE 760641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING 


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY 619 520-5625) 




NOTE ;I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!! wink.gif AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!! mad.gif
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR OR E-MAIL [email protected] or text me
RUNNIN OUT OF SPACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JAN 2012 FEB 2012 MARCH 2012 LEFT THATS IT!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2 Members: OMAR TRECE, King Kong-86 Regal :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Just going to say don’t talk shit if you can’t take shit!!
To let everyone know Omar called my club CRYING that I was talking shit
Yes OMAR so don’t call me a bitch if u going to CRY when I say it back
A 30 year old man Vs. an 18 That Sad
Because The 30 Year old was CRY at the end
But Just out of the respect of my club I’m done with layitlow
If you have shit with me call "ME" not the club

IM DONE!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 19 2010, 06:45 PM~19370097
> *Just going to say don’t talk shit if you can’t take shit!!
> To let everyone know Omar called my club CRYING that I was talking shit
> Yes OMAR so don’t call me a bitch if u going to CRY when I say it back
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhrlFfVjK58...ayer_detailpage
CANT HANG DONT BANG LIL B ITCH FUCK YOU IT'S ON ME AND YOU! 
PICK UP YOUR PHONE LIL CUNT!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 19 2010, 06:45 PM~19370097
> *Just going to say don’t talk shit if you can’t take shit!!
> To let everyone know Omar called my club CRYING that I was talking shit
> Yes OMAR so don’t call me a bitch if u going to CRY when I say it back
> ...


:roflmao: I Know How You Feel :yessad:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal Today, 06:45 PM | | Post #8614 

Aspiring Poster

Posts: 35
Joined: Mar 2010
Car Club: Latino Classics




Just going to say IM A LIL BITCH!!!!
To let everyone know Omar called my club like every repectfull vallero should do and tell them that I was talking shit
Yes OMAR so don’t call me a bitch if u going to CRY when I say it back
A 30 year old man Vs. an 18 That Sad but i really love him!
But Just out of the respect of my club and my cool regal I’m done with layitlow
If you still want to push in my shit call "ME" not the club

IM DONE!!!! I JUST CAME!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 19 2010, 06:52 PM~19370137
> *:roflmao: I Know How You Feel :yessad:
> *


DONT EVEN START PANCHITO! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 19 2010, 06:45 PM~19370097
> *Just going to say don’t talk shit if you can’t take shit!!
> To let everyone know Omar called my club CRYING that I was talking shit
> Yes OMAR so don’t call me a bitch if u going to CRY when I say it back
> ...


King Kong-86 Regal Today, 05:55 PM | | Post #8607 

Aspiring Poster

Posts: 35
Joined: Mar 2010
Car Club: Latino Classics



HA I WAS MESSING WITH U BUT I GESS U TOOK IT WRONG SO
YEAH HAHA 
THEY TOLD ME TO ONLY TALK SHIT TO PEOPLE MY AGE NOT YOUNG SO YEAH!! 

MAKE UP YOUR MIND!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK BACK TO MY CALENDAR!
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
3 MONTHS LEFT! JAN 2012 FEB 2012 MARCH 2012 :biggrin: CALL ME HINT 760797-5621  760 863-6865


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF HAVE YOUR LIL BRO CALL ME I NEED SOME WORK DONE ON THE CALENDAR!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

JUST WANT EVER ONE TO LOOK AT THIS??
OMAR POSTED THIS


Just going to say IM A LIL BITCH!!!!
To let everyone know Omar called my club like every repectfull vallero should do and tell them that I was talking shit
Yes OMAR so don’t call me a bitch if u going to CRY when I say it back
A 30 year old man Vs. an 18 That Sad but i really love him!
But Just out of the respect of my club and my cool regal I’m done with layitlow
If you still want to push in my shit call "ME" not the club

IM DONE!!!! I JUST CAME! 
[/quote]


NOW LET ME KNOW WHO THE KID IS??


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 07:07 PM~19370299
> *RF HAVE YOUR LIL BRO CALL ME I NEED SOME WORK DONE ON THE CALENDAR!
> *


alright homie i'll let him know :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 19 2010, 07:09 PM~19370315
> *alright homie i'll let him know :thumbsup:
> *


10-4 GRACIAS 760 863-6865 760 797-5621 OMAR :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 07:11 PM~19370339
> *10-4 GRACIAS 760 863-6865 760 797-5621 OMAR :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: orale which one is the one by the bed


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Estan pesados. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 19 2010, 07:15 PM~19370366
> *:cheesy: orale which one is the  one by the bed
> *


BOTH RIGHT NEXT TO MY SWORDS


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 07:18 PM~19370401
> *BOTH RIGHT NEXT TO MY SWORDS
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 07:07 PM~19370299
> *RF HAVE YOUR LIL BRO CALL ME I NEED SOME WORK DONE ON THE CALENDAR!
> *


Me to I need to talk to him about the songs for the video.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 19 2010, 07:25 PM~19370462
> *Me to I need to talk to him about the songs for the video.
> *


I PAY ME FIRST! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 19 2010, 06:18 PM~19370396
> *Estan pesados. :biggrin:
> *


x87


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*whats up everybody * :wave:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 19 2010, 07:31 PM~19370540
> *whats up everybody  :wave:
> *


wats up ben hows it goin??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 19 2010, 07:31 PM~19370540
> *whats up everybody  :wave:
> *


SEND ME YOU LOGO OR IMAGE FOR THE CALENDAR!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 19 2010, 06:34 PM~19370570
> *wats up ben hows it goin??
> *


GOOD GOOD EVERYTHING BACK IN STOCK .ANY SHOWS COMING UP :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 06:35 PM~19370583
> *SEND ME YOU LOGO OR IMAGE FOR THE CALENDAR!
> *


*10-4 OMAR*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 07:27 PM~19370495
> *I PAY ME FIRST! :biggrin:
> *


Ala noche you know what I mean.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 19 2010, 07:38 PM~19370606
> *GOOD GOOD  EVERYTHING BACK IN STOCK .ANY SHOWS COMING UP  :biggrin:
> *


Cool :dunno: We Are Looking For Shows To Hit Too Man


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 06:15 PM~19347043
> *Check this out :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 19 2010, 07:40 PM~19370629
> *Ala noche you know what I mean.
> *


DAMN KINKY ORLANDO,I LIKES :boink: :boink:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

*LOLZ*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 19 2009, 02:48 PM~15128041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like these do some more :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 19 2010, 07:06 PM~19370866
> *:wave:
> *


whats up pete :wave:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 19 2010, 08:16 PM~19370951
> *whats up pete :wave:
> *


q-vo Ben,all go on the home front. with the exception of all this rain.....


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 19 2010, 07:25 PM~19371056
> *q-vo Ben,all go on the home front. with the exception of all this rain.....
> *


its sunny on this end :biggrin: and cool


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 19 2010, 07:58 PM~19370815
> *i like these do some more :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 07:32 PM~19371144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice thanks omar :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 19 2010, 07:18 PM~19370396
> *Estan pesados. :biggrin:
> *


x 63 :biggrin: como tu


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Dec 19 2010, 08:44 PM~19371285
> *x 63 :biggrin:  como tu
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 08:59 PM~19371421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Dec 19 2010, 09:07 PM~19371508
> *FIRME :thumbsup:
> *


RIGHT CLICK SAVE
:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

***** Dont Act Like A Bitch..
That Song its In My Car Hahaha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIGHT CLICK SAVE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

COMING SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 10:27 PM~19372198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 10:28 PM~19372213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 19 2010, 07:54 PM~19370778
> *LOLZ
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 19 2010, 07:18 PM~19370401
> *BOTH RIGHT NEXT TO MY SWORDS
> *


I knew u we're a sword fighter :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

waz up simon timberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!

nice tree :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHAT'S UP VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:]







:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 18 2010, 11:14 PM~19364853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID U GUYS WIN IT LOOKS LIKE U WERE DOING GOOD ?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 20 2010, 12:26 PM~19375233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PUT GOODTIMES ON THIS BUS WERE GOING THRU ALL THE CITYS AND STATES


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Dec 20 2010, 11:35 AM~19375300
> *PUT GOODTIMES ON THIS BUS WERE GOING THRU ALL THE CITYS AND STATES
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 20 2010, 12:52 PM~19375432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RITE


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 20 2010, 11:26 AM~19375233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 20 2010, 11:52 AM~19375432
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT. That looks like S.D. trolley. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 20 2010, 01:50 PM~19375910
> *TTT.      That looks like S.D. trolley. :biggrin:
> *


IN EUROPE WHEN I WAS IN THE NAVY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT:biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
WE HAVE


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB ) 


BAJITOS DEL VALLE (NOTE MARCH) 


EL PATRON CESAR'S CARS (NOTE APRIL ) 


BEN 87 Y-QUE (NOTE MAY ) wink.gif


ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB (NOTE JUNE) 


SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C (NOTE JULY) 


JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849(NOTE AUGST) 


ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC (NOTE SEPT) 


NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) (NOTE OCT) 


ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! (NOTE NOV) 


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC ) 


? (NOTE FEB)

SPONSORS
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 ) 


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL 760 677-7256 ) 


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO ) 


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 760 773-4849 ) 


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE 760641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING 


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY 619 520-5625) 




NOTE ;I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---1 UPHOLSTERY SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ---- 1 CHROME SHOP ---- 1 POWDER COATING SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!! wink.gif AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!! mad.gif
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR OR E-MAIL [email protected] or text me
RUNNIN OUT OF SPACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JAN 2012 FEB 2012 MARCH 2012 LEFT THATS IT!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Cars Lined Up Like Were Ridin In Parade’s


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 20 2010, 06:58 PM~19378760
> *Cars Lined Up Like Were Ridin In Parade’s
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN LINE UP AND YOUR MISSING OLVIDIO'S 62


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 20 2010, 04:42 PM~19378187
> *OK GUY'S AND GIRLS! LADIES AND GENTS.NOTE YOU CAN HAVE YOUR CAR ALL BY IT'S SELF PICK A MONTH AND PAY UP, YOUR IN! JUST LIKE ABLE! (((NOTE))) FIRST COME FIRST SERVE EVERYONE FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME NOT EVEN MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS,THEY FOUND OUT THE SAME TIME AS EVERYONE!
> WE HAVE
> STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE FEB )
> ...



*cant wait * :run:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 20 2010, 06:57 PM~19379265
> *cant wait  :run:
> *


hows your other project coming along ben?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 20 2010, 07:09 PM~19379371
> *hows your other project coming along ben?
> *


good but slow :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 20 2010, 07:11 PM~19379388
> *good but slow :biggrin:
> *


yeah it all takes time. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*T. T. T.*


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 20 2010, 07:53 PM~19379887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Benjamin?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 20 2010, 07:55 PM~19379914
> *What's up Benjamin?
> *


WHATS UP HYNA


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 20 2010, 07:59 PM~19379957
> *WHATS UP HYNA
> *


CHUPAS! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 20 2010, 07:59 PM~19379963
> *CHUPAS!  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU READY :biggrin:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 20 2010, 08:02 PM~19380002
> *ARE YOU READY  :biggrin:
> *


What you should ask is, how you can help me with the wagon?


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Dec 20 2010, 07:28 PM~19379018
> *CLEAN LINE UP AND YOUR MISSING OLVIDIO'S 62
> *


 THANKS :biggrin: 
And were missing about 4 more cars


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 20 2010, 08:53 PM~19379887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Drody how is the mural comming along......


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 20 2010, 08:07 PM~19380060
> *What's up Drody how is  the mural comming along......
> *


Thanks for putting it out there! Guey! I heard Simon's gonna pay for both of them. The Caddy and the 61.


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 20 2010, 08:08 PM~19380076
> *Thanks for putting it out there! Guey! I heard Simon's gonna pay for both of them. The Caddy and the 61.
> *


Hey Magic can I cut the floor pan out of the 56 for the 55?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 20 2010, 08:05 PM~19380046
> *What you should ask is, how you can help me with the wagon?
> *


JUST ASK


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*DRODY1983</span>* :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*WHO HAS THIS CADI NOW*


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 20 2010, 08:16 PM~19380172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA Dick! I didn't think you were gonna do it. :biggrin: That was a long time ago. bRO!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 20 2010, 08:19 PM~19380212
> *HAHA Dick! I didn't think you were gonna do it.  :biggrin:  That was a long time ago. bRO!
> *


BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU WISH FOR ESA  :roflmao:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 20 2010, 08:17 PM~19380183
> *WHO HAS THIS CADI NOW
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows? When I got the 56 that car was long gone. It would've been nice to pick it up. Daniel had that car clean.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 20 2010, 08:16 PM~19380172
> *DRODY1983</span> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is Cesar :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 20 2010, 08:19 PM~19380212
> *HAHA Dick! I didn't think you were gonna do it.  :biggrin:  That was a long time ago. bRO!
> *


*JULY 1995 *


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 20 2010, 08:10 PM~19380099
> *Hey Magic can I cut the floor pan out of the 56 for the 55?
> *


U can anyways Fatass don't care about the 56.


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 20 2010, 08:25 PM~19380269
> *Which one is Cesar  :biggrin:
> *


Ceaser joined in 1997 n split when I did in 2002. I joined in 1992.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 20 2010, 08:28 PM~19380312
> *Ceaser joined in 1997 n split when I did in 2002.  I joined in 1992.
> *


WHO ARE YOU WITH NOW


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 20 2010, 08:27 PM~19380299
> *U can anyways Fatass don't care about the 56.
> *


Ben I need your plasma cutter.! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 20 2010, 08:29 PM~19380341
> *Ben I need your plasma cutter.! :biggrin:
> *


COME GET IT


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 20 2010, 08:29 PM~19380330
> *WHO ARE YOU WITH NOW
> *


When I get my trunk lid back and make my debut, at the next show. Your car is gonna be real close to mine.  I will leave it at that.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP! 


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ ( NOTE FEB )


BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )


CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )


BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )


ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )


SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )


JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )


ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )


NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )


ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )


RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB )

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------


( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 )


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL (760) 677-7256 )


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO )


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD (760) 773-4849 )


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE (760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY (619) 520-5625)


VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY (760)404-9009




NOTE :I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP----1 CAR AUDIO

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!! AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR TEXT OR E-MAIL [email protected] 

JAN 2012 MARCH 2012 APRIL 2012 LEFT THATS IT!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 20 2010, 08:32 PM~19380378
> *When I get my trunk lid back and make my debut, at the next show. Your car is gonna be real close to mine.  I will leave it at that.
> *


  :h5:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 20 2010, 08:34 PM~19380397
> *  :h5:
> *


 If you look at that picture you can see Tommy trying to mad dog.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 20 2010, 09:10 PM~19380099
> *Hey Magic can I cut the floor pan out of the 56 for the 55?
> *


10-4 ya sabes......


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Dec 20 2010, 01:18 PM~19376177
> *IN EUROPE WHEN I WAS IN THE NAVY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 20 2010, 09:33 PM~19380384
> *2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
> STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ ( NOTE FEB )
> BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )
> ...


MY BAD FOR ASKING THAT QUESTION DIDNT KNOW U WOULD GET MAD CAUSE OF THAT!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 20 2010, 09:31 PM~19380362
> *COME GET IT
> *


That's my plasma cutter and my 56 belair ...........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!


STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ ( NOTE FEB )


BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )


CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )


BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )


ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )


SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )


JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )


ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )


NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )


ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )


ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )


RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB )

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------


( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 )


( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL (760) 677-7256 )


( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO )


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD (760) 773-4849 )


(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE (760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY (619) 520-5625)


VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY (760)404-9009




NOTE :I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ----1 AUTO BODY AND PAINT SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP----1 CAR AUDIO

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!! AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR TEXT OR E-MAIL [email protected]

JAN 2012 MARCH 2012 APRIL 2012 LEFT THATS IT!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 20 2010, 10:07 PM~19380855
> *2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
> STREET KINGZ/QUEENZ ( NOTE FEB )
> BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )
> ...


I LOVE MY VALLE & I LOVE MY HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 20 2010, 08:24 PM~19379544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Dec 20 2010, 09:24 PM~19381118
> *Ill be there  :biggrin:
> *


Liar u have to wake up early something u don't know about. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 20 2010, 09:17 PM~19380183
> *WHO HAS THIS CADI NOW
> 
> 
> ...


It's here in blythe City Cruisers blythe chapter just sitting collecting dust


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 20 2010, 09:55 PM~19380663
> *MY BAD FOR ASKING THAT QUESTION DIDNT KNOW U WOULD GET MAD CAUSE OF THAT!!
> *


PM SENT NO DRAMA ON THE MAIN PAGE LIL HOMIE!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 20 2010, 11:16 PM~19381677
> *PM SENT NO DRAMA ON THE MAIN PAGE LIL HOMIE!
> *


WHAT DRAMA??


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Omar Im Going To Be A Man And Say My Bad For Disrespcting You
My Bad!!!

IM DONE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 20 2010, 11:47 PM~19382000
> *Omar Im Going To Be A Man And Say My Bad For Disrespcting You
> My Bad!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DONE


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 20 2010, 08:53 PM~19379887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up drody how's the mural comeing along :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 20 2010, 09:32 PM~19380378
> *When I get my trunk lid back and make my debut, at the next show. Your car is gonna be real close to mine.  I will leave it at that.
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: 
:dunno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 20 2010, 09:05 PM~19380812
> *That's my plasma cutter and my 56 belair ...........
> *


is the 56 the next project for 2011? :0


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 20 2010, 09:05 PM~19380812
> *That's my plasma cutter and my 56 belair ...........
> *


Too late! :wow: you should've said something.


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 21 2010, 12:51 AM~19382726
> *What's up drody how's the mural comeing along  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 20 2010, 10:52 PM~19381416
> *Liar u have to wake up early something u don't know about. :biggrin:
> *


Don't be mad cuz u can't go like I said I'll be there


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Dec 21 2010, 03:15 PM~19386862
> *Don't be mad cuz u can't go like I said I'll be there
> *


 :thumbsup: any luck on your sale?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!


RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )

















BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )










CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )










BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )











ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )




SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )










JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )


ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )










NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )











ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )










ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )










STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)










RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )








GILBERT'S RIDES ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )









[email protected] (NOTE APRIL 2012)









--------------------SPONSORS-----------------


( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 )


















( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL (760) 677-7256 )










( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO )


( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD (760) 773-4849 )










(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE (760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING


JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY (619) 520-5625)










VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY (760)404-9009










FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK (760)300-6985











NOTE :I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP----1 CAR AUDIO

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!! AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR TEXT OR E-MAIL [email protected]

THATS IT!


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Dec 21 2010, 05:31 PM~19387494
> *:thumbsup: any luck on your sale?
> *


Yeah just not in a hurry cuz it's the season to cruise u know I'll wait to the summer


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 20 2010, 09:05 PM~19380812
> *That's my plasma cutter and my 56 belair ...........
> *


*didnt know you wanted it back **** i mean homie *:boink:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Dec 20 2010, 09:24 PM~19381118
> *Ill be there  :biggrin:
> *


what happed on sat.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 20 2010, 10:15 PM~19381666
> *It's here in blythe City Cruisers blythe chapter just sitting collecting dust
> *


is it still the same :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 21 2010, 06:19 PM~19388451
> *didnt know you wanted it back **** i mean homie :boink:
> *


Funny shit. :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 21 2010, 07:22 PM~19388480
> *what happed on sat.
> *


No one told
Me anything about last sat


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 21 2010, 05:54 PM~19387714
> *2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
> RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )
> 
> ...


ONE MORE CHANCE LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PHOTOSHOOT 2ND WEEK OF JAN CALL ME FOR DETAILS LOCATION ON DAY OF PAYMENT!


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 1 2009, 02:36 AM~12575716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS FOOL? DID HE LOOSE HIS MEKA ?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Look at these piesas :biggrin:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 22 2010, 09:47 PM~19399735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BEN, Don't hire piesas,it's not worth getting hit by the tax man! But if you do, at least buy uniforms bRO! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 22 2010, 09:47 PM~19399735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:twak:*what the fuck you snuck that pic know tell everybody what we where doing esa* :twak:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 22 2010, 09:57 PM~19399876
> *HEY BEN, Don't hire piesas,it's not worth getting hit by the tax man!  But if you do, at least buy uniforms bRO! :biggrin:
> *



*I. R. S.* :nono:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Alright we got called by the radio station and told us there was a family in need and asked if we could help and of course we did so big ass thanks to ROLLERZ ONLY & SWITCH HAPPY AUTO WORKS for steping up and help this family have a merry Christmas. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Dec 22 2010, 05:03 PM~19397171
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS FOOL? DID HE LOOSE HIS MEKA ?
> *


He wasent a real ride or die chick. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 22 2010, 11:47 PM~19399735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 22 2010, 10:56 PM~19400445
> *Alright we got called by the radio station and told us there was a family in need and asked if we could help and of course we did so big ass thanks to ROLLERZ ONLY &  SWITCH HAPPY AUTO WORKS for steping up and help this family have a merry Christmas. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Rollerz only


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 22 2010, 11:56 PM~19400445
> *Alright we got called by the radio station and told us there was a family in need and asked if we could help and of course we did so big ass thanks to ROLLERZ ONLY &  SWITCH HAPPY AUTO WORKS for steping up and help this family have a merry Christmas. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 21 2010, 05:54 PM~19387714
> *2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
> RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )
> 
> ...


TTT PHOTO SHOOT 2ND WEEK OF JAN KEEP YOU GUY'S POSTED!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS CAR CLUB MOFUKASSS


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

wat up valle


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

I Was Named Presidents Choice For, 
“Outstanding Member Of The Year” For The Latino Classics :biggrin: 
Choooooooowwwwwww
What You Got On That Haha


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MRYyvkxZRqc?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MRYyvkxZRqc?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

. For them HATERZ suck it easy bitches... MANIACOS BE PUTTIN IT DOWN..


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

. For you HATERZ suck it easy bitches... MANIACOS BE PUTTIN IT DOWN...


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRYyvkxZRqc...ayer_detailpage

hey mark you see lil g new video


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hell yea getin down on the mic


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

wats up ice man


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 21 2010, 05:54 PM~19387714
> *2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
> RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 23 2010, 02:14 PM~19404305
> *TTT PHOTO SHOOT 2ND WEEK OF JAN KEEP YOU GUY'S POSTED!
> *


Rollerz only is ready let's do this omar..................................................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 23 2010, 02:14 PM~19404305
> *TTT PHOTO SHOOT 2ND WEEK OF JAN KEEP YOU GUY'S POSTED!
> *


Valle de coachella car clubs are you guys ready for a firme photo shoot with jae and omar.......


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 23 2010, 09:48 PM~19407910
> *Valle de coachella car clubs are you guys ready for a firme photo shoot with jae and omar.......
> *


He'll yea cuz I be putting it down mafaka. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Dec 23 2010, 08:29 PM~19407200
> *wats up ice man
> *


How you doing Thomas?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 23 2010, 10:42 PM~19407856
> *Rollerz only is ready let's do this omar..................................................
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 23 2010, 10:48 PM~19407910
> *Valle de coachella car clubs are you guys ready for a firme photo shoot with jae and omar.......
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 23 2010, 10:59 PM~19408005
> *He'll yea cuz I be putting it down mafaka. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U TALK LIKE A NINJA NIKA! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 21 2010, 05:54 PM~19387714
> *2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
> RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up Pirata simon didn't u go to the party


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@Dec 23 2010, 11:09 AM~19403088
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES!
> *


Merry christmas victor :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 23 2010, 11:22 PM~19408254
> *What's up Pirata simon didn't u go to the party
> *



:nosad: :nosad: I wasn't invited


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 23 2010, 10:27 PM~19408310
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  I wasn't invited
> *


Chet Orlando said it was all u can eat so he was gonna go. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 23 2010, 11:33 PM~19408371
> *Chet Orlando said it was all u can eat so he was gonna go. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I bet he shut it down


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THATS RIGHT PIC'S BY JAE AND I HOPE THE DAY IS AS GOOD AS TODAY!TTT VALLE :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THATS RIGHT PIC'S BY JAE AND I HOPE THE DAY IS AS GOOD AS TODAY!TTT VALLE :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

christmas eve :biggrin:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

A Big Cdogg, Where you at? Posts pics I want to see it.


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 24 2010, 01:52 PM~19412968
> *A Big Cdogg, Where you at?  Posts pics I want to see it.
> *


The Rag and the SS.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*WISHING EVERYONE A GOOD AND SAFE CHRISTMAS!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY valle de coachella..........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ALL I WANT FOR X-MAS ARE A PAIR OF RO SHOES.................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Feliz Navidad RAZA from me and the Streetkingz/queens car club


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 25 2010, 01:25 AM~19416467
> *Feliz Navidad RAZA from me and the Streetkingz/queens car club
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas Valle..........


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

merry christmas


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 24 2010, 10:06 PM~19415665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 24 2010, 10:46 PM~19415577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas Homiez and Haterz :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 24 2010, 11:06 PM~19415665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 25 2010, 09:35 AM~19417402
> *Merry Christmas Homiez and Haterz :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SOMETIMES HOMIE BUT MOST TIME HATER! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 25 2010, 10:29 AM~19417652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NOW THIS IS A GOOD X-MAS :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 25 2010, 09:29 AM~19417652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 25 2010, 10:29 AM~19417652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :naughty: :boink:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 25 2010, 11:13 AM~19417866
> *:biggrin: SOMETIMES HOMIE BUT MOST TIME HATER! :biggrin:
> *


I know bro just look at my trunk lol puro pedo merry christmas pirata :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

MERRY X MAS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN THE COACHELLA VALLEY FROM STREET KINGZ AND STREET QUEENZ FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Dec 25 2010, 08:41 AM~19417165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 25 2010, 01:26 PM~19418895
> *Nice!  :naughty:  :boink:
> *


What do you mean nice stupid she's beautiful ***.....


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 25 2010, 10:08 PM~19421015
> *What do you mean nice stupid she's beautiful ***.....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 25 2010, 10:08 PM~19421015
> *What do you mean nice stupid she's beautiful ***.....
> *


Wtf u care u like chicks with dicks cumdumpster


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 21 2010, 05:54 PM~19387714
> *2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
> RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 23 2010, 10:27 PM~19408310
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  I wasn't invited
> *


invited or not you still dont go by esa :buttkick: :420:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*whats up SIXT4NIA* :420:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 25 2010, 10:08 PM~19421015
> *What do you mean nice stupid she's beautiful ***.....
> *


X2 I new it. Joto


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 26 2010, 01:12 PM~19424217
> *whats up SIXT4NIA :420:
> *


That foooool don't remember where he was yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Check it out I heard u forgot where you were yesterday. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Just in case u forgot sam u were at bens. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 26 2010, 07:32 PM~19426463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Budweiser and coROnas.......


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

. You know wut it is... MANIACOS IN THA MUTHAFUKEN HOUSE...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 21 2010, 05:54 PM~19387714
> *2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
> RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )
> 
> ...


VALLE DE COACHELLA HIT ME UP I NEED SOME SPONSORS STILL NOTE VALLE COACHELLA SHOPS ONLY PALM SPRINGS-NORTH SHORE-BLYTHE AND ALL IN THE MIDDLE !!!!!!!!!!!I NEED AUTO PARTS-TINT-MUFFLER-CAR AUDIO-MECH/TRANS HIT ME UP !


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Dec 26 2010, 09:30 PM~19427476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Q~VO MARKY 

NICE LOOKING PERRA HOMIE IF U CANT FIND A MALE HIT UP STEVEN HE WOULD FUCK HER CAUSE HIS A HORNY PERRO. :boink: :boink: :boink: 

PURO PEDO STEVEN HIT ME UP FOOL.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Dec 26 2010, 08:42 PM~19427096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Looks Good Primo Cant Wait to See It In Action hno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 26 2010, 08:57 PM~19427224
> *VALLE DE COACHELLA HIT ME UP I NEED SOME SPONSORS STILL NOTE VALLE COACHELLA SHOPS ONLY  PALM SPRINGS-NORTH SHORE-BLYTHE AND ALL IN THE MIDDLE !!!!!!!!!!!I NEED AUTO PARTS-TINT-MUFFLER-CAR AUDIO-MECH/TRANS HIT ME UP !
> *


TTT Valle Coachella Ranflas.


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

There Is Nothing Like Driving Down 1-11 Hitting The Switches
Dam I’m So Glad I Was Born Into This Lowrider Life 
Not Much Could Say It’s Just In The Blood!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 27 2010, 05:49 PM~19433669
> *There Is Nothing Like Driving Down 1-11 Hitting The Switches
> Dam I’m So Glad I Was Born Into This Lowrider Life
> Not Much Could Say It’s Just In The Blood!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: who told you that?? :cheesy:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Dec 27 2010, 12:07 AM~19428884
> *Q~VO MARKY
> 
> NICE LOOKING PERRA HOMIE IF U CANT FIND A MALE HIT UP STEVEN HE WOULD FUCK HER CAUSE HIS A HORNY PERRO. :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> ...


:0 Leave it to You Pedro To Come Up With Some Funny Ass Shit.. :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 24 2010, 10:06 PM~19415665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X84


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 27 2010, 04:49 PM~19433669
> *There Is Nothing Like Driving Down 1-11 Hitting The Switches
> Dam I’m So Glad I Was Born Into This Lowrider Life
> Not Much Could Say It’s Just In The Blood!!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 27 2010, 07:08 PM~19434284
> *:uh: who told you that?? :cheesy:
> *


hahaha
a wise man :roflmao:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 27 2010, 09:13 PM~19435408
> *hahaha
> a wise man  :roflmao:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RF GiRL (Sep 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 27 2010, 08:13 PM~19435408
> *hahaha
> a wise man  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: Hes not that WiSE...


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF GiRL_@Dec 27 2010, 11:23 PM~19436923
> *:uh: Hes not that WiSE...
> *











:angry: GET YOUR ASS BACK TO THE KITCHEN!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 24 2010, 10:06 PM~19415665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x87


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 26 2010, 06:32 PM~19426463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good times lets do it again new years party


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 27 2010, 04:49 PM~19433669
> *There Is Nothing Like Driving Down 1-11 Hitting The Switches
> Dam I’m So Glad I Was Born Into This Lowrider Life
> Not Much Could Say It’s Just In The Blood!!!  :biggrin:
> *


your welcome thanks to SWITCH HAPPY you can hit switchs on 1-11


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:wave: * whats up valle*


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 27 2010, 11:37 PM~19437067
> *your welcome thanks to SWITCH HAPPY you can hit switchs on 1-11
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 27 2010, 11:55 PM~19437202
> *:wave:  whats up valle
> *


 :twak: :angry:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 27 2010, 11:15 PM~19437397
> *:twak:  :angry:
> *


 :buttkick: :boink:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 27 2010, 11:37 PM~19437067
> *your welcome thanks to SWITCH HAPPY you can hit switchs on 1-11
> *


hahaha thats true thats true


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Groupe Riv. having a new years picnic in corona this weekend starts 9am :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 27 2010, 10:31 PM~19436987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> 2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
> RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. At red earth casino winning some MONEY. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 28 2010, 07:23 PM~19444174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 28 2010, 06:44 PM~19443707
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Dec 28 2010, 10:21 AM~19439795
> *hahaha thats true thats true
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*WHATS UP NABOR*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*REMEMBER THIS*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hno:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 28 2010, 09:19 PM~19445512
> *REMEMBER THIS</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/felix%20pics%20002.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



do u have any pics of your car being built? <span style=\'color:blue\'>87 y que


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 28 2010, 09:19 PM~19445512
> *REMEMBER THIS
> 
> 
> ...


You should've kept that car.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 28 2010, 12:20 AM~19437435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 28 2010, 07:44 PM~19443707
> *
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*BEFORE*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

COMING SOON TO THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!66 CHEVY WAGON  
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

EFRAS CAR!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*LIKE THIS*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 28 2010, 09:45 PM~19445849
> *COMING SOON TO THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!66 CHEVY WAGON
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I MISS MY TRUCKS!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*LOTS OF PLANNING AHEAD FOR 87 Y QUE*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*MORE TOMORROW*  :biggrin: 









:wave:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 28 2010, 10:53 PM~19445939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE 
post Today, 07:44 PM
User is online! Profile Card PM | Edit Post + Quote Post | Post #8854 Go to the top of the page

OMAR13
Group Icon
Posts: 1,925
Joined: Feb 2009
From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ







> 2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
> RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )
> user posted image
> user posted image
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 )


















( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL (760) 677-7256 )








( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD (760) 773-4849 )








(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE (760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY (619) 520-5625)










VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY (760)404-9009










FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK (760)300-6985








NOTE :I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP----1 CAR AUDIO

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!! AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR TEXT OR E-MAIL [email protected]

THATS IT!
[/quote]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 21 2010, 05:54 PM~19387714
> *2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
> RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 27 2010, 11:35 PM~19437040
> *good times lets do it again new years party
> *


X2


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 28 2010, 11:25 PM~19446277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice spy shoot INDIO! :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 28 2010, 11:25 PM~19446277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>@ The Fantasy?</span>*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 29 2010, 01:11 PM~19449829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Depends where ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:0


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 29 2010, 12:40 PM~19450038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 28 2010, 09:59 PM~19445998
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 28 2010, 10:25 PM~19446277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :boink:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 28 2010, 10:36 PM~19446409
> *X2
> *


X87


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 28 2010, 09:47 PM~19445875
> *EFRAS CAR!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( *BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863* )


















( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL (760) 677-7256 )








( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD (760) 773-4849 )








(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE (760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
JUST ADDED WEASEL (SEVEN SICKOS CLOTHING COMPANY (619) 520-5625)










VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY (760)404-9009










FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK (760)300-6985








NOTE :I NEED 1 AUTO PART SHOP ---- 1 TINT SHOP ----1 MUFFLER SHOP----1 CAR AUDIO

CALL ME PEEPS!!!!LOCAL SHOP ONLY!!!!!!!! AFTER 5PM I WORK NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR TEXT OR E-MAIL [email protected]

THATS IT!
[/quote]
[/quote]


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 28 2010, 10:14 PM~19446151
> *WHAT THEY KNOW BOUT THE "BLACK AND YELLOW"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 29 2010, 02:24 PM~19450783
> *Depends where ?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 28 2010, 11:25 PM~19446277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice chichis......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 29 2010, 10:45 PM~19454641
> *
> *


Bad ass video......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 29 2010, 01:27 PM~19449953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

ROYAL FANTASIES C.C. is going to throw a picnic at RUTH HARDY PARK in Palm Springs on New Years Day we will start around 10 am and go til dark so bring out those Coachella Valley cars and kick it... lets have a great new year and get off on the right foot ...


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

we where going to go to Majestics picnic but its going to rain for sure.. so lets show LA how great it is to live in the desert :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 29 2010, 01:40 PM~19450038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE MOUTHA FUCKIN TOP!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

IF ANYONE NEEDS DIRECTIONS PM ME.... FOR THOSE WHO NO THE AREA ITS THE PARK NEXT TO DESERT HOSPITAL


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

anyone have ol skool pics or video of the king of streets a long time ago at ruth hardy park......I hopped my elco over there.







G]


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Dec 30 2010, 12:49 AM~19456309
> *TO THE MOUTHA FUCKIN TOP!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Niaggggrrrraaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Dec 29 2010, 11:29 PM~19455328
> * <span style=\'color:blue\'> LET'S DO THIS HOMIE'S :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Dec 29 2010, 10:29 PM~19455328
> *ROYAL FANTASIES C.C. is going to throw a picnic at RUTH HARDY PARK in Palm Springs on New Years Day we will start around 10 am and go til dark so bring out those Coachella Valley cars and kick it... lets have a great new year and get off on the right foot ...
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY will be in the house. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Dec 30 2010, 11:22 AM~19458534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i remember seeing that car at a city cruisers show 
it was hopping jus like that :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 30 2010, 07:31 PM~19461892
> *ROLLERZ ONLY will be in the house. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Lets do this...... if anyone can tell bajitos i dont have there number to call them


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

line them up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 30 2010, 07:27 PM~19462544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>T. T. T. [/b] :yes:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 29 2010, 10:02 PM~19454868
> *Bad ass video......
> *


X 87


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Dec 30 2010, 08:05 PM~19462245
> *Lets do this...... if anyone can tell bajitos i dont have there number to call them
> *


nabors number 8801323


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

WE ARE SORRY FOR THE SHORT NOTICE BUT IF ALL GOES WELL THIS COULD BE A ANNUAL THING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 30 2010, 07:33 PM~19461911
> *:0 i remember seeing that car at a city cruisers show
> it was hopping jus like that  :thumbsup:
> *


It was like 02 whn they had that hop. i member goin to tommys shop. but my driveline kept coming off. just wanted to see if anyone had them.... :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 30 2010, 08:27 PM~19462544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

YOU GUYS HAVE A SAFE NEW YEAR .................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 30 2010, 07:31 PM~19461892
> *ROLLERZ ONLY will be in the house. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Dec 30 2010, 10:33 PM~19464567
> *WE ARE SORRY FOR THE SHORT NOTICE BUT IF ALL GOES WELL THIS COULD BE A ANNUAL THING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Might be there a little late but we'll be there now it's party time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Happy new year.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*WISH YOU ALL A FUN AND SAFE NEW YEARS!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420: almost 2011


----------



## Daviddb13 (Jan 1, 2011)

From All The Desert Boys Happy New Year!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Dec 31 2010, 12:17 PM~19468011
> *It was like 02 whn they had that hop. i member goin to tommys shop.  but my driveline kept coming off.  just wanted to see if anyone had them.... :biggrin:
> *


yeah... i know i got pics but i gotta find them


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR Coachella Valley


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

happy new year!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Almost time guys :biggrin: happy new year to everyone


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR SEE YOU GUY TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy new year


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR VALLE!!!!!!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEARS HOMIES!!!


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Dec 29 2010, 11:29 PM~19455328
> *ROYAL FANTASIES C.C. is going to throw a picnic at RUTH HARDY PARK in Palm Springs on New Years Day we will start around 10 am and go til dark so bring out those Coachella Valley cars and kick it... lets have a great new year and get off on the right foot ...
> *


Hope the picnic turns out cool. happy new year from the club out here in AZ.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GREAT TURN OUT LOADING PIC'S I LOVE MY VALLE NOT A SINGLE DROP OF WATER! A LIL CLOUD HERE AND THERE PUT NOTHING LESS THEN A PICTURE PERFECT DAY!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 1 2011, 06:19 PM~19476997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 1 2011, 07:45 PM~19477755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: hittin switchs


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 1 2011, 07:20 PM~19477538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics homie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Dec 21 2010, 05:54 PM~19387714
> *2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
> RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )
> 
> ...


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlife62_@Jan 1 2011, 01:02 PM~19474771
> *Hope the picnic turns out cool. happy new year from the club out here in AZ.
> *


THANKS RF FAMILY AZ IN THE HOUSE


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT TO THE PICNIC TODAY AND I THINK IT COULD BE A ANNUAL THING..... FOR NOT HAVING STRIGHT HOPPERS OUT THERE DAMN THIS VALLE PUT IT DOWN... ALL THOSE CARS ARE LOOKING GOOD UP IN THE AIR :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 1 2011, 07:45 PM~19477755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*bad azz pics homie*
:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 1 2011, 09:14 PM~19478573
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>had a good time thanks R.F.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 1 2011, 05:30 PM~19476609
> *GREAT TURN OUT LOADING PIC'S I LOVE MY VALLE NOT A SINGLE DROP OF WATER! A LIL CLOUD HERE AND THERE PUT NOTHING LESS THEN A PICTURE PERFECT DAY!
> *


*nice pics omar see you monday * :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 1 2011, 11:23 PM~19479236
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


GROUPE? :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 1 2011, 11:20 PM~19479203
> *nice pics omar see you monday  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


10-4 BEN!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 1 2011, 11:12 PM~19479580
> *GROUPE? :0
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 2 2011, 12:12 AM~19479580
> *GROUPE? :0
> *


 *HAPPY NEW YEAR VALLE de COACHELLA*


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Thought I Came Out Hard In 2010, Dam Just Wait Till You See What I Have Going For 2011!!
So My Hater Get Ready To Hate On It Some More
Chowwwwwwwww Love My Club
And My Haters Hahaha!!!
 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 2 2011, 10:46 AM~19481481
> * HAPPY NEW YEAR  VALLE de COACHELLA
> *


SAME TO YOU PETE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 2 2011, 11:55 AM~19481933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 2 2011, 10:34 AM~19481400
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Firme day at the picnic yesterday. And I like to give a big ass thanks Ben at SWITCH HAPPY for letting me fix the ears that broke at the Mexicali hop on my regal a month ago and I can't forget SIMON FRANKY SAM for helping me out last minute.TTMFT ROLLERZ ONLY. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'><span style=\'font-family:Times\'>HAPPY NEW YEAR</span></span>*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 2 2011, 01:52 PM~19482913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *THAT WAS A NICE PICNIC *:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 2 2011, 01:52 PM~19482913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ABOUT ORLANDO


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*FOUND 2 MORE* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

BiuK7KnogC0&feature=related :wow:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 2 2011, 01:56 PM~19482952
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'><span style=\'font-family:Times\'>HAPPY NEW YEAR</span></span>
> *


damn the food looks good


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 2 2011, 02:06 PM~19483017
> *WHAT ABOUT ORLANDO
> *


That fooooools lazy jus wants to be yelling at poor little simon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 2 2011, 02:52 PM~19482913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's how we do it :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 2 2011, 01:58 PM~19482453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 2 2011, 05:59 PM~19484417
> *That fooooools lazy jus wants to be yelling at poor little simon. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :rant:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

*ROYAL FANTASIES*


----------



## rollindeep54 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thermal chamber of commerce is having a community festival and car show. Location old town Thermal John Kelly School. Time 9am-5pm. Date January 8, 2011 . More info contact: Mike Castaneda at 485-1015 / [email protected] www.thermalchamber.org


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jan 2 2011, 07:24 PM~19485773
> *ROYAL FANTASIES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Sending love to my valle de coachella family for a great 2010 and a special thanks to ben and his family for let us stay two nights at his home much love rffr


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jan 2 2011, 08:24 PM~19485773
> *ROYAL FANTASIES
> 
> 
> ...


nice video jay


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 2 2011, 02:56 PM~19482952
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'><span style=\'font-family:Times\'>HAPPY NEW YEAR</span></span>
> *


Thanks to ben and his family for a firme new years party at his house......


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 2 2011, 10:03 PM~19487688
> *Thanks to ben and his family for a firme new years party at his house......
> *


i like the patterns you did on andys 65 ill post pic tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 2 2011, 12:23 AM~19479236
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


HOPE U HAVE A GOODTIME IN YOUR NEW CLUB ..STAY UP ..G


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jan 3 2011, 09:25 AM~19489815
> *HOPE U HAVE A GOODTIME IN YOUR NEW CLUB ..STAY UP ..G
> *


ok thanks andy uffin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

its a small pic


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 1 2011, 07:55 PM~19477321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME PICS LIL HOMIE. :thumbsup: 

MAN1ACOS TTMFT Y TODO EL VALLE...


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

wats up pedro,donald


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Let's see who the real COACHELLA VALLEY RIDERS AT!
PHOTO SHOOT SOON HIT ME UP FOR DETAIL!
2011-2012 CALENDAR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 2 2011, 11:32 PM~19487976
> *i like the patterns you did on andys 65 ill post pic tomorrow :thumbsup:
> *


How is game face coming along Jason post some pics


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 3 2011, 07:37 PM~19495055
> *How is game face coming along Jason post some pics
> *


good but slow...somebody tryed to steal it 2 weeks ago :angry: what going on with yours? :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 3 2011, 07:51 PM~19495238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


doing some work at bens shop?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 3 2011, 07:51 PM~19495238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*wash that shit esa*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jan 2 2011, 08:44 PM~19486698
> *Sending love to my valle de coachella family for a great 2010 and a special thanks to ben and his family for let us stay two nights at his home much love rffr
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 2 2011, 10:03 PM~19487688
> *Thanks to ben and his family for a firme new years party at his house......
> *


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 3 2011, 07:54 PM~19495289
> *doing some work at bens shop?
> *


building a one of a kind air cleaner..looks like orlandos from game over but a little different . :drama: my image uploader not working :angry:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 2 2011, 04:59 PM~19484417
> *That fooooools lazy jus wants to be yelling at poor little simon. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :run:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 3 2011, 09:26 PM~19495735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 3 2011, 08:54 PM~19495289
> *doing some work at bens shop?
> *


Yea we r reinforceing my frame


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 3 2011, 09:19 PM~19495637
> *wash that shit esa
> *


How u feeling esa we missed u today :barf: :barf:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 3 2011, 09:07 PM~19496176
> *Yea we r reinforceing my frame
> *


sounds like fun.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 3 2011, 09:23 PM~19495692
> *building a one of a kind air cleaner..looks like orlandos from game over but a little different . :drama: my image uploader not working :angry:
> *


How is it one of a kind if its like orlandos wey? :dunno:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 3 2011, 10:11 PM~19496219
> *sounds like fun.
> *


Not really but it will be worth it in the long run


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

What's up donald (drody) :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 3 2011, 09:19 PM~19496340
> *What's up donald (drody)  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up. Mija.?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 3 2011, 09:15 PM~19496279
> *How is it one of a kind if its like orlandos wey? :dunno:
> *


ok alot different then mines more flat,more ls1 type


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 3 2011, 09:24 PM~19496414
> *ok alot different then mines more flat,more ls1 type
> 
> 
> ...


by the way not my engine just a idea :biggrin:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

What's going on Sal?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Jan 3 2011, 10:21 PM~19496359
> *Whats up. Mija.?
> *


Where we're u new years donã


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 3 2011, 10:24 PM~19496414
> *ok alot different then mines more flat,more ls1 type
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 3 2011, 10:48 PM~19496752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU GET A PIC OF THE BIKE FROM OUR CLUB ....IT WAS IN FRONT OF MY MONTE


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOT THIS FOR SALE 2500 2ND OWNER RUNS BEAUTIFUL CLEAN IN AND OUT 20"


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 3 2011, 10:57 PM~19496879
> *DID YOU GET A PIC OF THE BIKE FROM OUR CLUB ....IT WAS IN FRONT OF MY MONTE
> *


I JUST FOUND THIS ONE!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Omar ill call you today *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 4 2011, 08:50 AM~19499078
> *Omar ill call you today
> *


Thanks for all your help bro. Photoshoot in the next coming week.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 4 2011, 07:52 AM~19498770
> *I JUST FOUND THIS ONE!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 3 2011, 10:38 PM~19496618
> *Where we're u new years donã
> *


 :drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 4 2011, 08:37 PM~19505300
> *thanks
> *


i have 1 more came out to blurry sorry bro!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 3 2011, 10:57 PM~19496879
> *DID YOU GET A PIC OF THE BIKE FROM OUR CLUB ....IT WAS IN FRONT OF MY MONTE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 4 2011, 08:57 PM~19505601
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fixed good job!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Dec 24 2010, 02:53 PM~19412976
> *The Rag and the SS.
> *


calmate guey


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 4 2011, 10:39 PM~19507063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Jan 4 2011, 08:40 PM~19505333
> *:drama:
> *


What's up ceaser :wave:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Jan 4 2011, 10:40 PM~19507072
> *calmate guey
> *


He ment he's on his rag :cheesy:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 4 2011, 06:52 AM~19498770
> *I JUST FOUND THIS ONE!
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the monte?


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 1 2011, 07:19 PM~19476997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there some more pic of monte


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT Valle


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jan 4 2011, 11:53 PM~19507786
> *any more pics of the monte?
> *






























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 4 2011, 07:57 PM~19505601
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 4 2011, 11:14 PM~19507455
> *What's up ceaser  :wave:
> *


que pasa loco


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PICTURE TIME RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HIT ME UP FOR LOCATION!760 863-6865 OMAR
















WE HAVE TEN DAY'S LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

anything happening this weekend.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jan 5 2011, 09:52 PM~19516743
> *anything happening this weekend.
> *


THERMAL SHOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Whats up Cesar we going to thermal this weekend. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Jan 5 2011, 08:43 PM~19515940
> *que pasa loco
> *


What u been upto bro where u been I hear the 64 was out the other day :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

What's up angel


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Jan 5 2011, 07:43 PM~19515940
> *que pasa loco
> *


whats up :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 5 2011, 11:24 PM~19517862
> *What's up angel
> *


what up


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 5 2011, 10:37 PM~19517978
> *what up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 5 2011, 11:44 PM~19518037
> *:biggrin:
> *



waz hapening esa


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

LLA DUERMATE SIMON :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 5 2011, 11:37 PM~19517978
> *what up
> *


What happen to u earlier bro u just disappeared ?


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 5 2011, 11:58 PM~19518175
> *What happen to u earlier bro u just disappeared ?
> *


I HAD MY SON, HE WAS CRANKY, NEEDED SOME SYSRP


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 5 2011, 11:58 PM~19518170
> *LLA DUERMATE SIMON :roflmao:
> *


I can't sleep to much on the mente bro


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 5 2011, 11:59 PM~19518184
> *I HAD MY SON, HE WAS CRANKY, NEEDED SOME SYSRP
> *


Orale I know the way kids get when they r hungry n shit my gorda ain't no joke when it comes to feeding time :roflmao:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19505158

* SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..* 

<img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/1312739.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub916/data98wGQH60uOP1xy0zMumQKe6UlrrQygQnGyMaYWvBBb-K25VkubAUOYQYv8tQ6ST-iTpUkWvhgolhbyHeb2-YYK9BgNJKLxLV-VMeuD0.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

from stockton take hwy 99 north exit hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe going east on 50 exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run in to the park 

coming from the bay take 80 then take hwy 50 toward south lake tahoe and exit howe and power inn rd turn rite onto power inn cross over folsom blvd then make the first left at the stop lite and you will run into the park 

from reno
I-80 W
Entering California 
122 mi 
4. Slight right at I-80 BUS W (signs for Watt Ave/Sacramento/CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy) 
8.6 mi 
5. Take the US-50 E exit toward S Lake Tahoe 
0.6 mi 
6. Follow signs for US-50 E and merge onto US-50 E 
3.1 mi 
7. Take the Howe Ave exit toward Power Inn Rd 
0.5 mi 
8. Turn right at Howe Ave 
cross over folsom blvd 
next light turn left at cucamonga..


Sacramento, CA 95826


> ROLL CALL! :biggrin:
> CLUBS
> 
> USO
> ...





> I KNOW MORE WILL COME OR JUS SHOW UP! :nicoderm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19505158
> 
> * SUNDAY JAN 16TH 2011*</span> *Granite Park..*
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 5 2011, 09:50 PM~19516712
> *PICTURE TIME RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HIT ME UP FOR LOCATION!760 863-6865 OMAR
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey Omar, i think you might have the date wrong for the photo shoot?????


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 6 2011, 06:42 AM~19519402
> *SORRY BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WTF??? :dunno: Thats Like around the time the calenders should be already hung up in the bathroom :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 6 2011, 06:06 PM~19524277
> *WTF??? :dunno: Thats Like around the time the calenders should be already hung up in the bathroom :biggrin:
> *


cochino!!!!!!!











fixed sorry JUST WANT TO SEE IF YOUR ON YOUR TOE'S!!!!!!!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 6 2011, 08:57 PM~19526295
> *cochino!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Omar, i think you might have the date wrong for the photo shoot?????
[/quote]

FIXED  THANKS BRO!A LIL WAKE UP CALL :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CALL FOR LOCATION DO NOT POST CALENDAR SHOOT ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 5 2011, 11:00 PM~19518189
> *I can't sleep to much on the mente bro
> *


In Ur mouth :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> 2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
> MI RAYNA ( NOTE FEB )
> BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )
> CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
> ...


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha Im About To Do Something Big 
Im Going To Have All You Haters Hating More
And Going To Have All You Want To Do What Im Going To Do  

CHOWWWWWWWWWW 2011 JUST STARTED
AND IM GOING HARD 
NOW LETS ALL GO HARD 2011 VALLEY :biggrin: 
cause 2012 its all over :wow: 
hahahahaha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
GILBERT'S RIDES ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 )
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL (760) 677-7256 )
( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD (760) 773-4849 )
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE (760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY (760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK (760)300-6985
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO (760)393-7202
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR TEXT OR E-MAIL [email protected]

THATS IT! THANK YOU AL


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 6 2011, 09:56 PM~19526961
> *Haha Im About To Do Something Big
> Im Going To Have All You Haters Hating More
> And Going To Have All You Want To Do What Im Going To Do
> ...


YOU JUST DISRESPECTED EVERY CLUB IN MY CALENDAR . YOUR A FOOL!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 6 2011, 09:10 PM~19526422
> *In Ur mouth :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:05 PM~19527083
> *YOU JUST DISRESPECTED EVERY CLUB IN MY CALENDAR . YOUR A FOOL!
> *


oraaaaaa take this off dog
no disrespect my club is in it to


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 5 2011, 11:24 PM~19517863
> *whats up  :biggrin:
> *


sup, not getting your text's.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 6 2011, 10:15 PM~19527210
> *oraaaaaa take this off dog
> no disrespect my club is in it to
> *


EXPLAIN YOURSELF LIL HOMIE! :angry:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 6 2011, 09:56 PM~19526961
> *Haha Im About To Do Something Big
> Im Going To Have All You Haters Hating More
> And Going To Have All You Want To Do What Im Going To Do
> ...


you will still take pics of us... if its the calender hanging on your wall or a pic of our cars hanging in the air there will be photos :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:19 PM~19527240
> *you will still take pics of us... if its the calender hanging on your wall or a pic of our cars hanging in the air there will be photos :biggrin:
> *


Say what?? Lol u confussed me ha


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:19 PM~19527239
> *EXPLAIN YOURSELF LIL HOMIE! :angry:
> *


Oraaa this vato
It's nothing to do with his calendar 
It's I'm not going to put pics of 
My car on layitlow 
I'm out driving everday so ur bound 
To see me hahaha


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 6 2011, 10:25 PM~19527286
> *Oraaa this vato
> It's nothing to do with his calendar
> It's I'm not going to put pics of
> ...


ok i understand it now


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 6 2011, 10:25 PM~19527286
> *Oraaa this vato
> It's nothing to do with his calendar
> It's I'm not going to put pics of
> ...


MY BAD BRO YOUR CAR'S TO GOOD FOR LAYITOW!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:28 PM~19527315
> *ok i understand it now
> *


Yup vato me and Omar finshed tha beef
Already right Omar? 
I'm not looking for trouble
I already got yelled at lmao


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:31 PM~19527343
> *MY BAD BRO YOUR CAR'S TO GOOD FOR LAYITOW!
> *


Ha this vato not even
It's I don't want to burn it out even more ha
Shit I'm like the only Lowrider out everday
But not buy choise it's cause it's also my everday car ha


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*whats up valle* :wave:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 6 2011, 10:42 PM~19527445
> *whats up valle :wave:
> *


WHAT UP ESA!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 6 2011, 10:33 PM~19527368
> *Ha this vato not even
> It's I don't want to burn it out even more ha
> Shit I'm like the only Lowrider out everday
> ...


WHAT HAPPIN  ???
i just look out the windio and count all the cars under my patio
o and then the one in the gerage hahahahahahahahahaha?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 6 2011, 10:42 PM~19527445
> *whats up valle :wave:
> *


WARACHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ





2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
GILBERT'S RIDES ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 )
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL (760) 677-7256 )
( FLETCHER'S TIRES IN INDIO )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD (760) 773-4849 )
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE (760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY (760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK (760)300-6985
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO (760)393-7202
760863-6865 760797-5621 OMAR TEXT OR E-MAIL [email protected]

THATS IT! THANK YOU ALL


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@Jan 6 2011, 10:48 PM~19527485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:47 PM~19527477
> *WHAT HAPPIN   ???
> i just look out the windio and count all the cars under my patio
> o and then the one in the gerage hahahahahahahahahaha?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


Lol yeah that's true
But only ones my car haha
And to get my mom to let me
Use hers dam Thats Not Just A No
It's A Are You Fucken Dumb No ha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 6 2011, 10:54 PM~19527533
> *Lol yeah that's true
> But only ones my car haha
> And to get my mom to let me
> ...


YOUR FUNNY LIL HOMIE!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:59 PM~19527566
> *YOUR FUNNY LIL HOMIE!
> 
> 
> ...


Oraaa KING KONG haha
Well vellay I'm out work at midnight
Hate my job :/


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 6 2011, 11:00 PM~19527573
> *Ttt
> *


QUE ONDA!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 6 2011, 11:06 PM~19527618
> *QUE ONDA!
> *


I SEEN METAL FLAKE TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 6 2011, 11:08 PM~19527632
> *I SEEN METAL FLAKE TODAY! :biggrin:
> *


SIMON, LOOKING FIRME


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 6 2011, 11:09 PM~19527642
> *SIMON, LOOKING FIRME
> *


PHOTOSHOOT?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*check this out*








 :twak:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

info on thermal show?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 6 2011, 10:45 PM~19527982
> *info on thermal show?
> *


sat. 10:00am to 4:00pm john kelly school baseball field


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 6 2011, 11:50 PM~19528015
> *sat. 10:00am to 4:00pm john kelly school baseball field
> *


wussup man, i was at Star auto on a mission the other day.....i didnt see your shop? i didnt really look hard though i was in a hurry....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 6 2011, 10:42 PM~19527953
> *check this out
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:squint:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT



> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:51 PM~19527502
> *OMAR13
> 
> From: INDIO CA.
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 5 2011, 10:13 PM~19517030
> *Whats up Cesar we going to thermal this weekend. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

[/quote]
PRESTIGE W T F CLUB HOPPER


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

What's up Valle!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

PRESTIGE W T F CLUB HOPPER
[/quote]
That shit ain't koool ******. :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Just to let everyone know that im not a club hopper im going back over the road trucking so i wont be able to make meetings or go to show anytime soon so i just put prestige plaque back on thats my club i started before i joined my rollerz only family so please keep your comments to your self if you dont know the business thank you and much love to all the car clubs out there thank you.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

StreetKingz/Queenz-Viejitos-RollerzOnly-CityCruisers-CabDrifters-MiRayna-Quak-Gilbert-LatinoClassics-and solo riders at the Thermal Event all day long pics up soon.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jan 8 2011, 12:59 PM~19540525
> * Just to let everyone know that im not a club hopper im going back over the road trucking so i wont be able to make meetings or go to show anytime soon so i just put prestige plaque back on thats my club i started before i joined my rollerz only family so please keep your comments to your self if you dont know the business thank you and much love to all the car clubs out there thank you.
> *


I can respect that Frankie but your still Gay!!!
See you soon!!!!!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 8 2011, 03:18 PM~19541489
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


you to PANCHITO!  dont fill bad!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 04:07 PM~19541774
> *you to PANCHITO!  dont fill bad!
> *


HAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I think Ima put Vale Style On my car club Cause I Started That one :|


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 8 2011, 04:48 PM~19541959
> *HAHA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I think Ima put Vale Style On my car club Cause I Started That one :|
> *


Your funny foo He walked away.You got fired Cisco kid! :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Where's the fotos


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 7 2011, 10:13 PM~19536536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 8 2011, 04:59 PM~19542027
> *Where's the fotos
> *


Im out with Familia as soon as I get back


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DORA AND PEDRO IN THE WAGON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 07:11 PM~19543064
> *DORA AND PEDRO IN THE WAGON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ 37 IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 04:58 PM~19542019
> *Your funny foo He walked away.You got fired Cisco kid! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Same Differance


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 06:11 PM~19543064
> *DORA AND PEDRO IN THE WAGON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 04:58 PM~19542019
> *Your funny foo He walked away.You got fired Cisco kid! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHIT CANNED


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Hahaha Thats What Happens When You Go To Work
From Midnight Till 8 Then You Have
A Brithday Kick Back For YourSelf
YOU SLEEP IN AND MISS THE CAR SHOW LMFAO
aww fuck it it was worth the night hahaha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 07:11 PM~19543064
> *DORA AND PEDRO IN THE WAGON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Its dora and diego .............not pedro......


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jan 8 2011, 12:59 PM~19540525
> * Just to let everyone know that im not a club hopper im going back over the road trucking so i wont be able to make meetings or go to show anytime soon so i just put prestige plaque back on thats my club i started before i joined my rollerz only family so please keep your comments to your self if you dont know the business thank you and much love to all the car clubs out there thank you.
> *


weren't you w/ LA GENTE, also? well that sure sounds like a club jumper to me.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 8 2011, 10:30 PM~19544654
> *Its dora and diego .............not pedro......
> *


MI BAD I DONT WATCH CARTOON WITH MY KID'S LIKE YOU BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

The Young Latino's









Dam My Car Before I Had Done Anything To It
And the Worst Part It Still Looked Fucken Clean
And Bad Ass!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by georgerr_@Jan 8 2011, 10:31 PM~19544668
> *weren't you w/ LA GENTE, also? well that sure sounds like a club jumper to me.
> *


PM HIM DONT BRING NO SHIT HERE BRO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 8 2011, 10:36 PM~19544716
> *The Young Latino's
> 
> 
> ...


DAME YOU LOVE YOURSELF A LOT BRO FINGER YOURSELF :biggrin: 
BUT YOUR CAR IS SUPER CLEAN!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by georgerr_@Jan 8 2011, 10:31 PM~19544668
> *weren't you w/ LA GENTE, also? well that sure sounds like a club jumper to me.
> *


Oraaaa Club Hopper??
Now I Would Say That ha


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 10:39 PM~19544759
> *DAME YOU LOVE YOURSELF A LOT BRO FINGER YOURSELF  :biggrin:
> BUT YOUR CAR IS SUPER CLEAN!
> *


Hahaha If i could i would hahaha
thanks though
but still needs a lot of work 
just to keep up with the rest of the club haha


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

COOL PICS OMAR :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 8 2011, 10:42 PM~19544787
> *COOL PICS OMAR :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS JOJO A LIL KICK BACK IN THERMAL TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 8 2011, 10:40 PM~19544772
> *Hahaha If i could i would hahaha
> thanks though
> but still needs a lot of work
> ...


METAL FLAKE AND PATTERNS!  COLOR IN THE RIMS AND SOME TUCK IN ROLL!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 10:48 PM~19544859
> *METAL FLAKE AND PATTERNS!  COLOR IN THE RIMS AND SOME TUCK IN ROLL!
> *


na not all that
some strips
a lil chrome
and i do need new rims
but im not into the color ones


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

trophys at thermal ??? cruising after?? what type of show ?? how much ??  :biggrin: 
thanks


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 8 2011, 10:50 PM~19544884
> *trophys at thermal ??? cruising after?? what type of show ?? how much ??   :biggrin:
> thanks
> *


YES-YES-COACHELLA VALLEY SHOW BENEFIT-FREE-YOUR WELCOME! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 06:20 PM~19543153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

man sorry we missed the thermal show we had to get some cars ready for the photo shot ..... but it looked like a good time :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 9 2011, 12:00 AM~19545384
> *man sorry we missed the thermal show we had to get some cars ready for the photo shot ..... but it looked like a good time  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD DAY NICE WEATHER TO. :biggrin: SEE YOU ON SAT BRING DRINKS !$1 TACOS ON SITE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DORA IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wow theres some good shit on here i got to get on here more than facebook n i missed hanging out in THERMALAND with my fellow car entusiastics

TO THE TOP to all those who started lowriding in nissan s n hondas nslaped 13s to those who cruz in cars built by others, to those thatgot into lowriding because they seen rap vidios 

hope to see you 20 years from now still lowriding to the past NEW ILLUSION members 
i say are you leaders or followers. 

NEW ILLUSIONS 6 MEMBER STRONG TRUE LOWRIDERS FLYING PLACAS 25 PLUS YEARS
 

OMAR ill send u some pic i took my cars are not complete so im taking scinic pic like this puez qvo valle cochela TO THE TOP ESE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 9 2011, 01:43 AM~19545859
> *wow theres some good shit on here i got to get on here more than facebook n i missed hanging out in THERMALAND with my fellow car entusiastics
> 
> TO THE TOP to all those who started lowriding in nissan s n hondas nslaped 13s to those who cruz in cars built by others, to those thatgot into lowriding because they seen rap vidios
> ...


WE HAVE TO RESPECT THE TRUE OG LOWRIDERS LIKE YOU CLAUDIO I WILL BE WAITING FOR THE PIC'S BRO LOOKING GOOD NEW ILLUSIONS C.C.


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 9 2011, 01:43 AM~19545859
> *wow theres some good shit on here i got to get on here more than facebook n i missed hanging out in THERMALAND with my fellow car entusiastics
> 
> TO THE TOP to all those who started lowriding in nissan s n hondas nslaped 13s to those who cruz in cars built by others, to those thatgot into lowriding because they seen rap vidios
> ...


He'll yeah that's some true shit homie
I was born into it before it was in rap songs
Before cops liked it
Before everone wanted a Lowrider
It's in the blood shit I been doing this shit 19 years and counting
I don't fallow anyone but my club 
Big props to u and all the real OG 
Of lowriding out there!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 11:02 PM~19545397
> *GOOD DAY NICE WEATHER TO. :biggrin: SEE YOU ON SAT BRING DRINKS !$1 TACOS ON SITE!
> *


where are u taking the pictures at?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 9 2011, 10:42 AM~19547479
> *where are u taking the pictures at?
> *


*that info is for paying customers only sorry little G*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 11:03 PM~19545405
> *DORA IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
good pics omar


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 9 2011, 12:43 AM~19545859
> *wow theres some good shit on here i got to get on here more than facebook n i missed hanging out in THERMALAND with my fellow car entusiastics
> 
> TO THE TOP to all those who started lowriding in nissan s n hondas nslaped 13s to those who cruz in cars built by others, to those thatgot into lowriding because they seen rap vidios
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 10:34 PM~19545235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 9 2011, 11:42 AM~19547479
> *where are u taking the pictures at?
> *


Hwy111 and ave78 don't tell no one!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 9 2011, 11:51 AM~19547935
> *that info is for paying customers only sorry little G
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 06:08 PM~19543031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 9 2011, 11:56 AM~19547978
> *Hwy111 and ave78 don't tell no one!
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 9 2011, 11:57 AM~19547981
> *:wow:  :0
> *


 :biggrin: 

put some pics of your car little G and hows it coming along


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 06:19 PM~19543141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 9 2011, 12:00 PM~19548021
> *:biggrin:
> 
> put some pics of your car little G and hows it coming along
> *


i havent done anything to it yet but i will so...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 06:20 PM~19543153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 9 2011, 12:06 PM~19548066
> *i havent done anything to it yet but i will so...
> *


it takes time


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 8 2011, 11:03 PM~19545405
> *DORA IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> 
> ...


the new rollerz only members? :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 9 2011, 11:56 AM~19547978
> *Hwy111 and ave78 don't tell no one!
> *


i thought u said pomona?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

(NOTE) IF YOU WANT JAE BUENO FOR A PERSONAL SHOOT HIT HIM UP WITH TIME HE WILL BE DONE BY 4PM OR 5 WITH MY SHOOT (NOTE) $200.00 A HR. SO PLEASE BE PREPARED HIS TIME IS GOLD AND PLEASE RESPECT HIM.
BEN WITH SWITCH HAPPY HAS 1st BIDS. PLEASE CALL OR PM HIM WITH DETAILS HE WILL NOT HAVE TIME TO CHIT-CHAT WITH ANYONE
AT MY CALENDAR SHOOT. HAVE SOME RESPECT YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY BEFORE HE LEAVES MY LOCATION IF YOU WANT A PERSONAL PHOTO SHOOT.








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ALL ABOUT THE RESPECT!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 9 2011, 01:10 PM~19548092
> *i thought u said pomona?
> *


YES WE MOVED IT TO POMONA !


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello Coachella Valley! We will be in town by 10am on the 15th for the photo shoot! See you then!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 9 2011, 02:54 PM~19548716
> *Hello Coachella Valley! We will be in town by 10am on the 15th for the photo shoot! See you then!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SIMON :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Buffalo Wild Wing ( THE BOMB ) there's like100 flat screens and the food is Good.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

$1.50 CARNE ASADA TACOS AND DRINKS WILL BE SOLD ON SITE! :biggrin: 
BRING YOUR OWN DIET DRINKS ( NOTE ) NO BEER VODKA WINE BRANDY SCOTCH ANY ALCOHOL ON SITE KEEP IT IN YOUR CAR PLEASE .


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

still missing around with engraving.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL (760) 677-7256 )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD (760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE (760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY (760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK (760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO (760)393-7202
CYKLONE TATTOO'S (760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM (760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX (760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 9 2011, 12:51 PM~19547935
> *that info is for paying customers only sorry little G
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 9 2011, 07:32 PM~19551164
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

What's up marvin......


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 9 2011, 09:42 PM~19551986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL (760) 677-7256 )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD (760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE (760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY (760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK (760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO (760)393-7202
CYKLONE TATTOO'S (760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM (760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX (760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL wink  :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

I heard that some of you don't respect me
But it's no big deal to me we are not all going
To get along and that's the truth
But if u have something with me just let me know
So we can talk about it man to man
Much Love to those who respect me
And those who don't 
Stil love for you to!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 9 2011, 10:57 PM~19552947
> *I heard that some of you don't respect me
> But it's no big deal to me we are not all going
> To get along and that's the truth
> ...


YOU WILL NEVER LEARN YOUNG ONE JUST DROP THE DRAMA WE DONT CARE! BRO WE HAVE A LOT OF RAZA LOOKING AT OUR FORUM SO KEEP YOUR SHIT TO YOURSELF EVERY TIME YOU POST SOMETHING YOU PISS SOMEONE OFF SO JUST STAY OFF LAYITLOW ! JUST TRYING TO KEEP YOU FROM GETTING HURT REALLY BAD! :biggrin: I THINK EVERYONE HERE LIKE'S YOU BUT YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FROM ANYONE IN THIS VALLE JUST CLOSE YOUR ACCOUNT AND LIVE YOUR YOUNG LIFE . IT'S SUNDAY GO SHOW OFF YOUR CAR ON HWY 111.


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 9 2011, 11:07 PM~19553036
> *YOU WILL NEVER LEARN YOUNG ONE JUST DROP THE DRAMA WE DONT CARE! BRO WE HAVE A LOT OF RAZA LOOKING AT OUR FORUM SO KEEP YOUR SHIT TO YOURSELF EVERY TIME YOU POST SOMETHING YOU PISS SOMEONE OFF SO JUST STAY OFF LAYITLOW ! JUST TRYING TO KEEP YOU FROM GETTING HURT REALLY BAD! :biggrin: I THINK EVERYONE HERE LIKE'S YOU BUT YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FROM ANYONE IN THIS VALLE JUST CLOSE YOUR ACCOUNT AND LIVE YOUR YOUNG LIFE . IT'S SUNDAY GO SHOW OFF YOUR CAR ON HWY 111.
> *


Omar this is nothing to u vato me and u settled our shit. I just heard others don't like me so I wanna let everone know idc.. And let others red this it's cool with me I could care less what they think of me.. And I'm not going to close my account cause u said so haha. I'm just saying how I fell nothing to u ok dude my life isent about you homie.. And I do have respect for everone on the valley that has it for me


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 9 2011, 11:14 PM~19553088
> *Omar this is nothing to u vato me and u settled our shit. I just heard others don't like me so I wanna let everone know idc.. And let others red this it's cool with me I could care less what they think of me.. And I'm not going to close my account cause u said so haha. I'm just saying how I fell nothing to u ok dude my life isent about you homie.. And I do have respect for everone on the valley that has it for me
> *


THAT'S COOL SO GO KNOCK ON THE DOOR OF THE PERSON THAT SOMEONE SAID TO YOU THAT HE DONT RESPECT YOU! THAT'S WHAT MEN DO OR WAIT FOR HIM AT THE CLOSEST STOP SIGN TO HIS HOUSE AND HANDLE YOUR'S! :biggrin: 
YOU ARE NOT GOING TO STOP TILL SOMEONE KNOCKS ON YOUR DOOR SO JUST KEEP THIS SHIT TO YOURSELF OR USE PM WITH THE PERSON THAT DONT RESPECT YOU! THAT'S A LOT OF PM'S YOU HAVE TO EARN THAT SHIT .
I HAD A REALY LONG TALK WITH YOUR DAD AND I WILL BE CALLING HIM TO TALK TO HIM TOMORROW JUST TO LET HIM KNOW THAT YOUR BRINGING HEAT TO HIM!
YOU JUST DONT GET IT!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 9 2011, 10:53 PM~19552897
> *OMAR13
> 
> From: INDIO CA.
> ...


TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 9 2011, 11:22 PM~19553143
> *THAT'S COOL SO GO KNOCK ON THE DOOR OF THE PERSON THAT SOMEONE SAID TO YOU THAT HE DONT RESPECT YOU! THAT'S WHAT MEN DO OR WAIT FOR HIM AT THE CLOSEST STOP SIGN TO HIS HOUSE AND HANDLE YOUR'S! :biggrin:
> YOU ARE NOT GOING TO STOP TILL SOMEONE KNOCKS ON YOUR DOOR SO JUST KEEP THIS SHIT TO YOURSELF OR USE PM WITH THE PERSON THAT DONT RESPECT YOU!  THAT'S A LOT OF PM'S YOU HAVE TO EARN THAT SHIT .
> I HAD A REALY LONG TALK WITH YOUR DAD AND I WILL BE CALLING HIM TO TALK TO HIM TOMORROW JUST TO LET HIM KNOW THAT YOUR BRINGING HEAT TO HIM!
> ...


Omar I'm putting this cause I wanna Chang homie
I don't want everone to hate me
That's why if someone has a problme with me I wanna know why so I could Chang it
I did lison to what u told me over the phone and I'm trying to start new
Cause my dad did have a good talk with me and he made me Relize it's not woth the fight
I'm not disrespecting anyone I just want to have the respect back!!
Do u get what I mean now??


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 9 2011, 10:29 PM~19553197
> *Omar I'm putting this cause I wanna Chang homie
> I don't want everone to hate me
> That's why if someone has a problme with me I wanna know why so I could Chang it
> ...


why would u think nobody likes u? sounds like your real cool homie. :dunno:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 9 2011, 11:35 PM~19553239
> *why would u think nobody likes u? sounds like your real cool homie. :dunno:
> *


Thanks homie
It's just idk my dad told me that some people might not like me
So I was like WTF why??
But that's all I wana know
If u like me our not


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 9 2011, 11:38 PM~19553261
> *Thanks homie
> It's just idk my dad told me that some people might not like me
> So I was like WTF why??
> ...


CALL ROACH HE HAS BEEN IN THE SAME SHIT YOUR IN!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 9 2011, 10:38 PM~19553261
> *Thanks homie
> It's just idk my dad told me that some people might not like me
> So I was like WTF why??
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 9 2011, 11:39 PM~19553278
> *CALL ROACH HE HAS BEEN IN THE SAME SHIT YOUR IN!
> *


Who's that??


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 9 2011, 10:39 PM~19553278
> *CALL ROACH HE HAS BEEN IN THE SAME SHIT YOUR IN!
> *


I know right :roflmao: I had problems with four clubs, and whos falt is it?...mine :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 9 2011, 10:43 PM~19553323
> *Who's that??
> *


shoresmokesalot760 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 9 2011, 11:52 PM~19553436
> *I know right :roflmao: I had problems with four clubs, and whos falt is it?...mine :biggrin:
> *


H but that's when it comes down to us to be the bigger man and say it's our falt.. 
And that's what I'm doing shit we are not all perfect lol :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 9 2011, 11:54 PM~19553447
> *shoresmokesalot760 :biggrin:
> *


Ha I forged it out haha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 9 2011, 10:55 PM~19553462
> *H but that's when it comes down to us to be the bigger man and say it's our falt..
> And that's what I'm doing shit we are not all perfect lol :biggrin:
> *


yeap


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]*



































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 10 2011, 12:04 PM~19556258
> *TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX.  SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
> 760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 10 2011, 12:04 PM~19556258
> *TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX.  SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
> 760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]
> 
> ...


O Shit :biggrin: 
i would be down if i had the money


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL (760) 677-7256 )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD (760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE (760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY (760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK (760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO (760)393-7202
CYKLONE TATTOO'S (760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM (760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX (760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL wink


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 10 2011, 11:32 AM~19556435
> *OMAR13
> 
> From: INDIO CA.
> ...


wow your good at putting events together. :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 10 2011, 12:04 PM~19556258
> *TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX.  SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
> 760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]
> 
> ...



THAT IS SOME NICE WORK!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 10 2011, 01:33 PM~19556897
> *wow your good at putting events together. :thumbsup:
> *


No it's all respect that I give and I get right back.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

heres the lowridermag my mom was in for City Cruiser coachella valley in 94,so i have to get lowridermag cover one of these years.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 10 2011, 01:11 PM~19557126
> *heres the lowridermag my mom was in for City Cruiser coachella valley in 94,so i have to get lowridermag cover one of these years.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 10 2011, 01:11 PM~19557126
> *heres the lowridermag my mom was in for City Cruiser coachella valley in 94,so i have to get lowridermag cover one of these years.
> 
> 
> ...


Old School! Thats Bennys old Car!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 10 2011, 03:06 PM~19558134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINO CLASSICS
30 YEARS IN COUNTING 
AND STILL STRONG


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 10 2011, 04:06 PM~19558134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 10 2011, 02:11 PM~19557126
> *heres the lowridermag my mom was in for City Cruiser coachella valley in 94,so i have to get lowridermag cover one of these years.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam post he number she's HOT!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 10 2011, 04:28 PM~19558836
> *Dam post he number she's HOT!
> *


was hot... not anymore :dunno: lol


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 10 2011, 03:17 PM~19558236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

did you get the pm omar thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Jan 10 2011, 02:52 PM~19558021
> *Old School! Thats Bennys old Car!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 10 2011, 05:42 PM~19559011
> *did you get the pm omar thanks again :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir took you long enuf homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]*



































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 9 2011, 09:42 PM~19551986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK ASS 65 , FIRME VIDEO. FOOLS IN POLAND PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Jan 10 2011, 07:07 PM~19560697
> *SICK ASS 65 , FIRME VIDEO. FOOLS IN POLAND PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 10 2011, 05:49 PM~19559734
> *TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX.  SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
> 760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]
> 
> ...


I'm ready for a new tattoo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 10 2011, 04:17 PM~19558236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kick ass line up


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 10 2011, 08:42 PM~19562004
> *I'm ready for a new tattoo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what are u plaining to get?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4M4oQc4jAU 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 10 2011, 10:21 PM~19562426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE* :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0aUMBe4UD0


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 10 2011, 10:21 PM~19562426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chooooowwwww Plack In The Back
Nice Homie Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Jan 10 2011, 03:52 PM~19558021
> *Old School! Thats Bennys old Car!
> *


sonso Benny


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*T.T.T.*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*WHAT UP ssindio64*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 10 2011, 08:42 PM~19562004
> *I'm ready for a new tattoo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 10 2011, 05:32 PM~19559552
> *Yes sir took you long enuf homie! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 10 2011, 09:34 PM~19562539
> *Chooooowwwww Plack In The Back
> Nice Homie Nice  :thumbsup:
> *


naw in need to finish the paint and interior then i get one :biggrin: im pushing for next month


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 10 2011, 11:31 AM~19556432
> *O Shit  :biggrin:
> i would be down if i had the money
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 10 2011, 10:39 PM~19562606
> *WHAT UP ssindio64
> *


que pasa Y QUE :420:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Jan 10 2011, 09:38 PM~19562589
> *sonso Benny
> *


is that car still here?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]*



































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Jan 10 2011, 09:41 PM~19562642
> *que pasa Y QUE :420:
> *


*SAME HERE* :420:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Latino Classics, Were Not Just A Car Club,
We Are Family (literally) :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 10 2011, 09:31 PM~19562501
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0aUMBe4UD0
> *


ive still havent seen your car, even on video it looks wet :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 10 2011, 09:44 PM~19562670
> *ive still havent seen your car, even on video it looks wet :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 10 2011, 09:44 PM~19562668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 10 2011, 10:41 PM~19562630
> *naw in need to finish the paint and interior then i get one :biggrin: im pushing for next month
> *


O Yeah Well You Can Do It Homie :biggrin: 
Nothing Like That Plack In The Back  
As Long As Your Car Is one To Put It On


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 10 2011, 10:44 PM~19562665
> *SAME HERE :420:
> *


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 10 2011, 09:46 PM~19562705
> *O Yeah Well You Can Do It Homie  :biggrin:
> Nothing Like That Plack In The Back
> As Long As Your Car Is one To Put It On
> *


thanks


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 10 2011, 10:04 PM~19562882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


photoshoot ready


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 10 2011, 10:07 PM~19562917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


switch happy :wow:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 10 2011, 11:19 PM~19563017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 10 2011, 11:07 PM~19562917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

For the HATERZ u bitches know who u r have a nice day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL (760) 677-7256 )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD (760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE (760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY (760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK (760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO (760)393-7202
CYKLONE TATTOO'S (760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM (760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX (760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR13

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
*BEN 87 Y-QUE* ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
*ROLLERZ ONLY* (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( *BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 )*~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL (760) 677-7256 )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD (760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE (760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY (760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK (760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO (760)393-7202
CYKLONE TATTOO'S (760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM (760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX (760)863-6865~

*THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL* :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 10 2011, 12:04 PM~19556258
> *TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX.  SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
> 760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 9 2011, 12:03 AM~19545405
> *DORA IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> 
> ...


should put a RO shirt on her :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 10 2011, 10:42 PM~19562652
> *TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX.  SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
> 760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]
> 
> ...


wacha, damn i'll be there for sure!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 09:14 AM~19565236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firme pic Ben :cheesy:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 10 2011, 11:07 PM~19562917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nice pic!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 01:34 AM~19563858
> *For the HATERZ u bitches know who u r have a nice day  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 11 2011, 08:45 AM~19565446
> *wacha, damn i'll be there for sure!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> [/quote
> 
> WhAt'S uP eSa.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*same o same o*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]*



































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:30 AM~19565789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PALMELA? :dunno:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 10:38 AM~19565864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like what ur license plate frame says ben :thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 11:04 AM~19566018
> *PALMELA?  :dunno:
> *


It stands for PELAMELA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ROBAVATZ.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 11 2011, 11:22 AM~19566124
> *It stands for PELAMELA
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 11:52 AM~19566359
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


sup, Simon


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Simon where is Troublesome 84..... Or is it having Some Trouble


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 01:18 PM~19566987
> *Hey Simon where is Troublesome 84..... Or is it having Some Trouble
> *


Its almost done getting built I had to build mine street kings didn't have anymore for sale bro it will be ready soon


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 11 2011, 12:08 PM~19566487
> *sup, Simon
> *


Sup angel what's cracking


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 02:58 PM~19567802
> *Its almost done getting built I had to build mine street kings didn't have anymore for sale bro it will be ready soon
> *


I have one for Sale ! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL (760) 677-7256 )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD (760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE (760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY (760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK (760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO (760)393-7202
CYKLONE TATTOO'S (760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM (760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX (760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 01:58 PM~19567802
> *Its almost done getting built I had to build mine street kings didn't have anymore for sale bro it will be ready soon
> *


any pics of the pumps? or is it secret :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 02:20 AM~19563817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TO SEE YOU IN L.A WATCHING THE HOP ....


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 10 2011, 11:41 PM~19562630
> *naw in need to finish the paint and interior then i get one :biggrin: im pushing for next month
> *


WE WILL BE WAITING TO SEE YOUR RIDE .....


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 02:58 PM~19567802
> *Its almost done getting built I had to build mine street kings didn't have anymore for sale bro it will be ready soon
> *


That's where you messed up...when you run your mouth like you do you suppose to grab something to back that up not wait a year to defend that mouth ... I grabbed something cuz my Caddy wasn't ready so yea you got me I grabbed that car from a guy that got it from a guy that brought from a guy from street kings that never finished the car and when I got it it had no battery no pumps no cylinders or coils NO interior No paint No undercarriage chrome No rims other than that I did nothing to it


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

By the way didn't your car have some patterns on the Roof before you started on it.... That's what I remember seeing on it... Almost like some had it and built it before you did ..........


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 03:54 PM~19568271
> *That's where you messed up...when you run your mouth like you do you suppose to grab something to back that up not wait a year to defend that mouth ... I grabbed something cuz my Caddy wasn't ready so yea you got me I grabbed that car from a guy that got it from a guy that brought from a guy from street kings that never finished the car and when I got it it had no battery no pumps no cylinders or coils NO interior No paint No undercarriage chrome No rims other than that I did nothing to it
> *


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 04:11 PM~19568421
> *By the way didn't your car have some patterns on the Roof before you started on it.... That's what I remember seeing on it... Almost like some had it and built it before you did ..........
> *


Ill post pics of everything I did and am still doing so u haterz can take notes


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

The night I bought my car


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

The top of it good job rick u remembered


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 04:46 PM~19568729
> *Ill post pics of everything I did and am still doing so u haterz can take notes
> *


Of what not to do...... J K


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

When me and indio started my rack


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

My lower arms I did


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

My setup and yes it has a piston just so u guys can cry about something else


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jan 11 2011, 02:29 PM~19568080
> *WE WILL BE WAITING TO SEE YOUR RIDE .....
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201
(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL
(760) 677-7256 )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD 
(760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE 
(760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY
(760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK
(760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO
(760)393-7202
CYKLONE TATTOO'S 
(760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM
(760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX
(760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 03:57 PM~19568805
> *When me and indio started my rack
> 
> 
> ...


dam ive seen monte,it had tiger stripes all over.. looks 5 times better now :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 06:02 PM~19569312
> *dam ive seen monte,it had tiger stripes all over.. looks 5 times better now :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks jason like ben said it takes time :thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 03:01 PM~19567834
> *I have one for Sale ! :biggrin:
> *


What you got 4 sale Omar?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Now now girls cut that shit out. :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

In the process of reinfoceing the frame


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 11 2011, 07:07 PM~19569981
> *Now now girls cut that shit out.  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Yes mother :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 11 2011, 07:05 PM~19569969
> *What you got 4 sale Omar?
> *


His nalgas :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 07:15 PM~19570068
> *His nalgas :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


hahahahaha, orale Omar
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 11 2011, 07:05 PM~19569969
> *What you got 4 sale Omar?
> *


A 76 GLASSHOUSE 6K
A 70 IMPALA WITH COVERED HEADLIGHTS $4500.
AND A CUSTOM 97 THUNDERBIRD FOR YOU FORD LOVERS $3500.V8 4.6 ENGINE
RUN GOOD PM ME RAZA LET'S NOT WAIST OUR PAGES WITH BULL SHEEEETTTT!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 06:09 PM~19569997
> *In the process of reinfoceing the frame
> 
> 
> ...


ben has some bad ass welders


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 07:15 PM~19570068
> *His nalgas :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


THAT'S NOT A PROBLEM YOU GIVE IT FOR FREE AND YOU STILL WAITING FOR A PLAQUE CABRON! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 07:17 PM~19570090
> *A 76 GLASSHOUSE 6K
> A 70 IMPALA WITH COVERED HEADLIGHTS $4500.
> AND A CUSTOM 97 THUNDERBIRD FOR YOU FORD LOVERS  $3500.V8 4.6 ENGINE
> ...


NOTE I WILL TRADE THE T-BIRD FOR A CLEAN G-BODY OR A LIFTED SET UP ON MY NEW UNDERCOVER RIDE I WILL BE GETTING SOON!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 07:19 PM~19570112
> *THAT'S NOT A PROBLEM YOU GIVE IT FOR FREE AND YOU STILL WAITING FOR A PLAQUE CABRON! :biggrin:
> *


Lol I just need my upholstery I can't put a ROLLERZ PLAQUE on just anything hss to be right :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 06:25 PM~19570192
> *NOTE I WILL TRADE THE T-BIRD FOR A CLEAN G-BODY OR A LIFTED SET UP ON MY NEW UNDERCOVER RIDE I WILL BE GETTING SOON!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


your doing a 66 impala wagen?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201
(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL
(760) 677-7256 )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD
(760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE
(760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY
(760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK
(760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO
(760)393-7202
CYKLONE TATTOO'S
(760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM
(760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX
(760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 07:30 PM~19570240
> *Lol I just need my upholstery I can't put a ROLLERZ PLAQUE on just anything hss to be right :biggrin:
> *


  BROKE ASS NIGIROUL!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 07:30 PM~19570245
> *your doing a 66 impala wagen?
> *


THAT ONE'S A NEVER ENDING PROJECT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 07:35 PM~19570305
> * BROKE ASS NIGIROUL!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 07:36 PM~19570315
> *THAT ONE'S A NEVER ENDING PROJECT !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Just sell it already foo u ain't doing shit to it :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 07:17 PM~19570090
> *A 76 GLASSHOUSE 6K
> A 70 IMPALA WITH COVERED HEADLIGHTS $4500.
> AND A CUSTOM 97 THUNDERBIRD FOR YOU FORD LOVERS  $3500.V8 4.6 ENGINE
> ...


U know the drill joto pics or its not true :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 07:46 PM~19570431
> *U know the drill joto pics or its not true :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


NA IT HAS TO STAY IN THE FAMILIA CASH AND ILL PM PICS ALL DAY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 07:44 PM~19570404
> *Just sell it already foo u ain't doing shit to it  :biggrin:
> *


I SOLD MY 1ST HOUSE BEFORE THE WAGON IM KEEPING THIS ONE 17 YEARS AND COUNTING! :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 07:55 PM~19570533
> *I SOLD MY 1ST HOUSE BEFORE THE WAGON IM KEEPING THIS ONE 17 YEARS AND COUNTING! :biggrin:
> *


Then pull it out of the dirt and hook it up that bitch will be badass when it gets done just keep the taggers away from it :thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 08:11 PM~19570681
> *Then pull it out of the dirt and hook it up that bitch will be badass when it gets done just keep the taggers away from it :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 08:11 PM~19570681
> *Then pull it out of the dirt and hook it up that bitch will be badass when it gets done just keep the taggers away from it :thumbsup:
> *


EVERY TIME I TAGG SOMETHING I SELL IT SO NO CANS ON THIS BITCH! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 07:11 PM~19570681
> *Then pull it out of the dirt and hook it up that bitch will be badass when it gets done just keep the taggers away from it :thumbsup:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

: shoresmokesalot760, OCSAL, krysler300, OMAR TRECE, mike56, P.E. PREZ, King Kong-86 Regal
:wow:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 08:22 PM~19570812
> *EVERY TIME I TAGG SOMETHING I SELL IT SO NO CANS ON THIS BITCH! :biggrin:
> *


Koo esa :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 08:11 PM~19570681
> *Then pull it out of the dirt and hook it up that bitch will be badass when it gets done just keep the taggers away from it :thumbsup:
> *


SOLD TO SOME LAME ASS WHITE BOY!








































SOLD TO THE HOMIE RICK FLORES


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 10:46 AM~19565923
> *TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX.  SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
> 760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]
> 
> ...


SIMON WANT R LEFT O RIGHT ON HIS NALGAS! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 08:39 PM~19571016
> *SIMON WANT R LEFT O RIGHT ON HIS NALGAS! :biggrin:
> *


And ur lips on my tip   :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 08:42 PM~19571065
> *And ur lips on my tip     :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


TIP  OF YOUR GIRLS NIP!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13
Group Icon
Posts: 2,073
Joined: Feb 2009
From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ





OMAR13

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201
(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL
(760) 677-7256 )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD
(760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE
(760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY
(760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK
(760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO
(760)393-7202
CYKLONE TATTOO'S
(760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM
(760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX
(760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 07:39 PM~19571016
> *SIMON WANT R LEFT O RIGHT ON HIS NALGAS! :biggrin:
> *


he cant.. orlandos name right there :rofl: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 08:54 PM~19571239
> *TIP   OF YOUR GIRLS NIP!
> *


I don't have one wey but ill trade u for indio :naughty:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 08:58 PM~19571288
> *he cant.. orlandos name right there :rofl: j/k :biggrin:
> *


Orale! Keep it up shoresucksalot


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 09:03 PM~19571475
> *Orale! Keep it up shoresucksalot
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 10:03 PM~19571475
> *Orale! Keep it up shoresucksalot
> *


 :0 GOOD ONE!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 11 2011, 06:07 PM~19569981
> *Now now girls cut that shit out.  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


*i know you guys are playing but not on the main page pm each other thanks valle* :thumbsup: :wave: *just my 2 cents*


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Thats how i bought it done from street kings


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

POST PICS NICKLE I MEAN NIEGRAS!!!!!!!!!!!!
1937 BOMB STREETKINGS BOMB SQUAD


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

And now


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]*



































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 10:20 PM~19571682
> *i know you guys are playing but not on the main page pm each other thanks valle :thumbsup:  :wave: just my 2 cents
> *


HERE'S MI 2 CENTS! :biggrin: 








SAVE THE DRAMA FOR THE HOP I AM GOING TO SET UP IN MARCH STAY TUNED
CARS FROM EVERYWHERE ARIZONA-SAN DIEGO !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

HERE IS SOME MORE DRAMA FOR YOU SIMON TO TALK SHIT ON ......HEY ORLANDO WE SHOULD HAVE THE MONEY VERY SOON TO BUY THE WHITE CADDY FROM YOU ....


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. I got 10 sets of tires for sale. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:26 PM~19571755
> *HERE'S MI 2 CENTS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS ALL IN GOOD FUN....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:20 PM~19571688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS OUR BEST RIDE BACK IN THE DAY!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 11 2011, 10:31 PM~19571811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:29 PM~19571795
> *HERE IS SOME MORE DRAMA FOR YOU SIMON TO TALK SHIT ON ......HEY ORLANDO WE SHOULD HAVE THE MONEY VERY SOON TO BUY THE WHITE CADDY FROM YOU ....
> *


I'LL RACE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 09:29 PM~19571795
> *HERE IS SOME MORE DRAMA FOR YOU SIMON TO TALK SHIT ON ......HEY ORLANDO WE SHOULD HAVE THE MONEY VERY SOON TO BUY THE WHITE CADDY FROM YOU ....
> *


 :thumbsup: * its clean* :run: when are we going to sizzlers orlando


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 10:33 PM~19571841
> *:thumbsup:  its clean  :run: when are we going to sizzlers orlando
> *


He likes La Pinata!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:24 PM~19571725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

full house :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 11 2011, 10:31 PM~19571811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:39 PM~19571920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


155-80-13 WHEY


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 11 2011, 09:34 PM~19571854
> *He likes La Pinata!!
> *


He likes EL DESTINO


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:41 PM~19571930
> *155-80-13 WHEY
> *


KEEPING US ON OUR TOES OMAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 09:36 PM~19571890
> *full house :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: st1984, 61neb, shoresmokesalot760, krysler300, bigsals54, DRody1983, RF LIFE, RF PREZ, Indio123, RO INDIO 321


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:29 PM~19571795
> *HERE IS SOME MORE DRAMA FOR YOU SIMON TO TALK SHIT ON ......HEY ORLANDO WE SHOULD HAVE THE MONEY VERY SOON TO BUY THE WHITE CADDY FROM YOU ....
> *


 :thumbsup: u slept on it omar its a badass car all it needs is a setup and u guys r good with that onecongrats to whoever gets it u can do 80 on the freeway in that bitch no problem :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13
Group Icon
Posts: 2,073
Joined: Feb 2009
From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ





OMAR13

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201
(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL
(760) 677-7256 )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD
(760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE
(760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY
(760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK
(760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO
(760)393-7202
CYKLONE TATTOO'S
(760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM
(760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX
(760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 09:43 PM~19571953
> *:thumbsup:  u slept on it omar its a badass car all it needs is a setup and u guys r good with that onecongrats to whoever gets it u can do 80 on the freeway in that bitch no problem  :biggrin:
> *


With a/c


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 10:43 PM~19571953
> *:thumbsup:  u slept on it omar its a badass car all it needs is a setup and u guys r good with that onecongrats to whoever gets it u can do 80 on the freeway in that bitch no problem  :biggrin:
> *


80 WITH YOUR CHUNCKY ASS DRIVING (SOLD)


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 10:42 PM~19571949
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: st1984, 61neb, shoresmokesalot760, krysler300, bigsals54, DRody1983, RF LIFE, RF PREZ, Indio123, RO INDIO 321
> *


WHAT!???????????? Y YO QUE


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 10:20 PM~19571682
> *i know you guys are playing but not on the main page pm each other thanks valle :thumbsup:  :wave: just my 2 cents
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:42 PM~19571939
> *KEEPING US ON OUR TOES OMAR :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEP A LIL WAKE UP HOMIE BUT I SEE YOUR ON YOUR TOE'S :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 09:46 PM~19571985
> *80 WITH YOUR CHUNCKY ASS DRIVING (SOLD)
> 
> 
> ...


thats what you call pulling weight


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 09:46 PM~19571985
> *80 WITH YOUR CHUNCKY ASS DRIVING (SOLD)
> 
> 
> ...


dam rollerz went deep :0 the euros look bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 09:48 PM~19572003
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:41 PM~19571930
> *155-80-13 WHEY
> *


U HAPPY! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*DRody1983* whats up


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:26 PM~19571755
> *HERE'S MI 2 CENTS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ill tell u were to put those


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 10:49 PM~19572011
> *thats what you call pulling weight
> *


AND THE WENT    WE WE WE ALL THE WAY TO PALM SPRINGS :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: RO INDIO 321, 61neb, *OMAR TRECE*, marky3, st1984, RF LIFE, krysler300, shoresmokesalot760, geminid73, bigsals54, Indio123



is that better


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 10:51 PM~19572048
> *Ill tell u were to put those
> *


IN YOUR MANGAINA WEY!!!!!!! :0


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 09:51 PM~19572048
> *Ill tell u were to put those
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 09:51 PM~19572045
> *DRody1983 whats up
> *


What's Going On!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:51 PM~19572042
> *U HAPPY! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU VERY MUCH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 10:53 PM~19572070
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: RO INDIO 321, 61neb, OMAR TRECE, marky3, st1984, RF LIFE, krysler300, shoresmokesalot760, geminid73, bigsals54, Indio123
> 
> ...


SI Y QUE! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 09:52 PM~19572057
> *AND THE WENT      WE WE WE ALL THE WAY TO PALM SPRINGS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:31 PM~19571819
> *THAT WAS OUR BEST RIDE BACK IN THE DAY!
> *


All it needed was a plaque


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13
Group Icon
Posts: 2,073
Joined: Feb 2009
From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ





OMAR13

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201
(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL
(760) 677-7256 )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD
(760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE
(760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY
(760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK
(760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO
(760)393-7202
CYKLONE TATTOO'S
(760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM
(760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX
(760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL










START COUNTING YOUR PENNIE HOMIE'S TAX MAN WILL BE AT THE SHOOT NO MONEY NO PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

IS EVERYONE GOING TO AZ SHOW ON THE 12TH OF FEB


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 10:54 PM~19572090
> *All it needed was a plaque
> *


WE GOT STICKER'S ESE WHAT YOU GOT ON THAT! :0


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 09:49 PM~19572020
> *dam rollerz went deep :0 the euros look bad ass :biggrin:
> *











:cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:57 PM~19572113
> *IS EVERYONE GOING TO AZ SHOW ON THE 12TH OF FEB
> *


WE ARE
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/CARS/IMG_5894.jpg[/IM]
STREETKINGZ :)
[img]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/CARS/IMG_5894.jpg


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 10:58 PM~19572129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR IS CLEAN BUT THERE WAS A BAD ASS RED ON AT THE HOP ON SUNDAY IN LA BUT THEY BOTH REPPED


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:39 PM~19571920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn tecato what r u building a monster truck? :loco:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

watz up everyone..lil 760 roadmaster


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 09:58 PM~19572129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 09:58 PM~19572129
> *
> 
> 
> ...











61 rag :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jan 11 2011, 11:02 PM~19572175
> *watz up everyone..lil 760 roadmaster
> *


WHAT UP YOUNGSTER HOWS THE SWITCH FINGER COMING ALONG HOPE ITS AS GOOD AS YOU POPS FINGER YOUR THE NEXT GEN OF HOPPER FOR THE VALLE


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jan 11 2011, 10:02 PM~19572175
> *watz up everyone..lil 760 roadmaster
> *


 :wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:00 PM~19572151
> *THAT CAR IS CLEAN BUT THERE WAS A BAD ASS RED ON AT THE HOP ON SUNDAY IN LA BUT THEY BOTH REPPED
> *


damn i wish i went todd and goodtimes hopping its always fun.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 10:03 PM~19572184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ON A SERIOUS NOTE OUR PEZ. DAVID SALAS LIL BOY IS AT LOMA LINDA PRETTY SICK PLEASE KEEP THE FAMILIA AND THE BABY IN PRAYER TONIGHT LOOK LIKE A LONG STAY FOR HIM SO PLEASE KEEP IN MIND WHEN IT COMES TO NIGHT PRAYER THANKS HUG YOUR KID'S AND REMIND THEM HOW MUCH YOU LOVE THEM!  GOODNIGHT EVERYONE!
MAY HE MAKE A SPEEDY RECOVERY!


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 11:04 PM~19572201
> *WHAT UP YOUNGSTER HOWS THE SWITCH FINGER COMING ALONG HOPE ITS AS GOOD AS YOU POPS FINGER YOUR THE NEXT GEN OF HOPPER FOR THE VALLE
> *


yup yup got something coming out soon.ha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 10:06 PM~19572212
> *
> *


im just showing the cars i wish i had


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 11:06 PM~19572209
> *damn i wish i went todd and goodtimes hopping its always fun.
> *


IT WAS MORE OF TODD AND EVERYONE HE WAS PISSED AND WANTED SOME OF EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 10:49 PM~19572011
> *thats what you call pulling weight
> *


Muscle weighs more than fat son :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Dose any one have a FAMILY??


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:06 PM~19572214
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE OUR PEZ. DAVID SALAS LIL BOY IS AT LOMA LINDA PRETTY SICK PLEASE KEEP THE FAMILIA AND THE BABY IN PRAYER TONIGHT LOOK LIKE A LONG STAY FOR HIM SO PLEASE KEEP IN MIND WHEN IT COMES TO NIGHT PRAYER THANKS HUG YOUR KID'S AND REMIND THEM HOW MUCH YOU LOVE THEM!   GOODNIGHT EVERYONE!
> MAY HE MAKE A SPEEDY RECOVERY!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 10:08 PM~19572229
> *im just showing the cars i wish i had
> *


oooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 11:08 PM~19572232
> *IT WAS MORE OF TODD AND EVERYONE HE WAS PISSED AND WANTED SOME OF EVERYONE  :biggrin:
> *


MY BOY CHUCK HAS VIDEOS LET ME SEE IF I CAN GET THEM ON HERE SOON


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 11 2011, 11:09 PM~19572240
> *Dose any one have a FAMILY??
> *


FOR SURE MARRIED WITH 5 KIDS


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 11:06 PM~19572214
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE OUR PEZ. DAVID SALAS LIL BOY IS AT LOMA LINDA PRETTY SICK PLEASE KEEP THE FAMILIA AND THE BABY IN PRAYER TONIGHT LOOK LIKE A LONG STAY FOR HIM SO PLEASE KEEP IN MIND WHEN IT COMES TO NIGHT PRAYER THANKS HUG YOUR KID'S AND REMIND THEM HOW MUCH YOU LOVE THEM!   GOODNIGHT EVERYONE!
> MAY HE MAKE A SPEEDY RECOVERY!
> *


For sure bro our prayers r with the salas fam


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 11:06 PM~19572214
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE OUR PEZ. DAVID SALAS LIL BOY IS AT LOMA LINDA PRETTY SICK PLEASE KEEP THE FAMILIA AND THE BABY IN PRAYER TONIGHT LOOK LIKE A LONG STAY FOR HIM SO PLEASE KEEP IN MIND WHEN IT COMES TO NIGHT PRAYER THANKS HUG YOUR KID'S AND REMIND THEM HOW MUCH YOU LOVE THEM!   GOODNIGHT EVERYONE!
> MAY HE MAKE A SPEEDY RECOVERY!
> *


Serous? Fuck the new born? That's sad I'll keep him in mind :/ that's not cool it's true a lot of people are getting sick so everone be careful out there with ur kids in school in shit!! David we all got u homie it's going to be good!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 11:06 PM~19572214
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE OUR PEZ. DAVID SALAS LIL BOY IS AT LOMA LINDA PRETTY SICK PLEASE KEEP THE FAMILIA AND THE BABY IN PRAYER TONIGHT LOOK LIKE A LONG STAY FOR HIM SO PLEASE KEEP IN MIND WHEN IT COMES TO NIGHT PRAYER THANKS HUG YOUR KID'S AND REMIND THEM HOW MUCH YOU LOVE THEM!   GOODNIGHT EVERYONE!
> MAY HE MAKE A SPEEDY RECOVERY!
> *


X300


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 10:09 PM~19572236
> *i weigh more because am fat son :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 11 2011, 11:09 PM~19572240
> *Dose any one have a FAMILY??
> *


WHY DO THINK WE ARE ON LAY IT LOW :happysad: YOU ARE YOUNG AND SHOULD BE WORKING ON YOUR CAR TIL 2AM EVERY NIGHT TIL YOU ARE ON THE TOP LEVEL :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:33 PM~19571831
> *I'LL RACE YOU  :biggrin:
> *


I need space so I could finish my 66 conv.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:08 PM~19572232
> *IT WAS MORE OF TODD AND EVERYONE HE WAS PISSED AND WANTED SOME OF EVERYONE  :biggrin:
> *


damn san diegos 64 impala 94 inches, yeah todd talks alot of shit lol


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 11 2011, 10:41 PM~19571935
> *He likes EL DESTINO
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 11:06 PM~19572214
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE OUR PEZ. DAVID SALAS LIL BOY IS AT LOMA LINDA PRETTY SICK PLEASE KEEP THE FAMILIA AND THE BABY IN PRAYER TONIGHT LOOK LIKE A LONG STAY FOR HIM SO PLEASE KEEP IN MIND WHEN IT COMES TO NIGHT PRAYER THANKS HUG YOUR KID'S AND REMIND THEM HOW MUCH YOU LOVE THEM!   GOODNIGHT EVERYONE!
> MAY HE MAKE A SPEEDY RECOVERY!
> *


GOD'S ON TOP OF IT DAVID ITS OUT OF OUR HANDS... HE WILL TAKE CARE OF IT BRO


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 11:13 PM~19572287
> *WHY DO THINK WE ARE ON LAY IT LOW  :happysad:  YOU ARE YOUNG AND SHOULD BE WORKING ON YOUR CAR TIL 2AM EVERY NIGHT TIL YOU ARE ON THE TOP LEVEL :biggrin:
> *


I think u shoul be with the fam's more then layitlow ha
And I would homie if I didn't go to work at that time lol
I don't even have the money all u do shit u been working ur hole Lifes I haven't even worked a year lol


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 11:13 PM~19572293
> *damn san diegos 64 impala 94 inches, yeah todd talks alot of shit lol
> *


SAN DEIGO 64 WENT 117 INCHES AND TOOD WENT 84 INCHES BUT TWO DIFFERENT CLASSES


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 11 2011, 10:13 PM~19572292
> *I need space so I could finish my 66 conv.
> *


thats going to be a nice build :biggrin: 66 rag


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 11 2011, 11:16 PM~19572311
> *I think u shoul be with the fam's more then layitlow ha
> And I would homie if I didn't go to work at that time lol
> I don't even have the money all u do shit u been working ur hole Lifes I haven't even worked a year lol
> *


IT WILL ALL COME JUST KEEP ON KEEPING ON.....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:16 PM~19572314
> *SAN DEIGO 64 WENT 117 INCHES AND TOOD WENT 84 INCHES BUT TWO DIFFERENT CLASSES
> *


117? :0


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 11:18 PM~19572327
> *IT WILL ALL COME JUST KEEP ON KEEPING ON.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 11 2011, 10:16 PM~19572311
> *I think u shoul be with the fam's more then layitlow ha
> And I would homie if I didn't go to work at that time lol
> I don't even have the money all u do shit u been working ur hole Lifes I haven't even worked a year lol
> *


layitlow is my alone time :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 11:22 PM~19572355
> *layitlow is my alone time :biggrin:
> *


Haha :biggrin: 
That's a good one


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

anything happening this sat out here


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

weres orlando


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 11 2011, 11:09 PM~19572240
> *Dose any one have a FAMILY??
> *


Don't u got some gay porn u should be downloading right now? :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 11:28 PM~19572413
> *Don't u got some gay porn u should be downloading right now? :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ha this vato u never gave me the link :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

>


[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 11 2011, 10:16 PM~19572311
> *I think u shoul be with the fam's more then layitlow ha
> And I would homie if I didn't go to work at that time lol
> I don't even have the money all u do shit u been working ur hole Lifes I haven't even worked a year lol or pay rent
> *


*i know you guys are playing but not on the main page pm each other thanks valle* :thumbsup: :wave: *just my 2 cents*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

whats up *SIXT4NIA*


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 11 2011, 11:13 PM~19572292
> *I need space so I could finish my 66 conv.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 11:40 PM~19572472
> *i know you guys are playing but not on the main page pm each other thanks valle :thumbsup:  :wave: just my 2 cents
> *


Ben hits some jokes to with the pay rent part ha
That's true thoght haha
But I had snuff for the high dros  
Haha and y pm it's not drama were messing homie


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 11 2011, 11:32 PM~19572432
> *Ha this vato u never gave me the link  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Hit up indio he's into that shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 11 2011, 10:44 PM~19572502
> *Ben hits some jokes to with the pay rent part ha
> That's true thoght haha
> But I had snuff for the high dros
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 11:47 PM~19572514
> *Hit up indio he's into that shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]*



































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 11 2011, 10:44 PM~19572502
> *Ben hits some jokes to with the pay rent part ha
> That's true thoght haha
> But I had snuff for the high dros
> ...


did u just cut the regal? my homie romero sanchez said its stock.


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 11:51 PM~19572550
> *did u just cut the regal? my homie romero sanchez said its stock.
> *


Yeah I cut it like 2 months ago


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 10:51 PM~19572550
> *did u just cut the regal? my homie romero sanchez said its stock.
> *


its been cut for about 3 or 4 months little g where have you been :wow:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 10:54 PM~19572567
> *its been cut for about 3 or 4 months little g where have you been  :wow:
> *


corona... :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 11:54 PM~19572567
> *its been cut for about 3 or 4 months little g where have you been  :wow:
> *


Yah what Ben said he cut it ha :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 11:22 PM~19572355
> *layitlow is my alone time :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I thought it was when u were cleaning ur room doofie


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 11 2011, 10:56 PM~19572582
> *Yah what Ben said he cut it ha :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 11 2011, 11:54 PM~19572570
> *corona... :biggrin:
> *


Ha are u talking about the ramrio from amistad haha


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 11 2011, 10:56 PM~19572582
> *Yah what Ben said he cut it ha :biggrin:
> *


*SWITCH HAPPY 760 863-4863*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 10:57 PM~19572587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I thought it was when u were cleaning ur room doofie
> *


no .... what u do with a vacuum in your room is none of my business :wow:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 11 2011, 10:57 PM~19572590
> *Ha are u talking about the ramrio from amistad haha
> *


yeah :yes:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 10:50 PM~19572022
> *:buttkick:  :loco:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 12 2011, 12:05 AM~19572632
> *yeah  :yes:
> *


Ha I haven't talk to that homie since I graduated haha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 11 2011, 11:07 PM~19572655
> *Ha I haven't talk to that homie since I graduated haha
> *


yeah hes a super maga senior :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 10:57 PM~19572587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I thought it was when u were cleaning ur room doofie
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

alright good nite everyone :420:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*83 cadi *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*84 cutless*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*80's cutless bags*


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 12 2011, 12:13 AM~19572689
> *83 cadi
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: prospects caddy


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 11 2011, 10:53 PM~19572560
> *Yeah I cut it like 2 months ago
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13
Group Icon
Posts: 2,073
Joined: Feb 2009
From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ





OMAR13

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201
(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL
(760) 677-7256 )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD
(760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE
(760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY
(760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK
(760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO
(760)393-7202
CYKLONE TATTOO'S
(760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM
(760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX
(760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL



START COUNTING YOUR PENNIE HOMIE'S TAX MAN WILL BE AT THE SHOOT NO MONEY NO PIC'S


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 10:38 AM~19565864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 11:08 AM~19566037
> *I like what ur license plate frame says ben :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 11 2011, 11:22 AM~19566124
> *It stands for PELAMELA
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 11 2011, 10:31 PM~19571811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:46 PM~19571985
> *80 WITH YOUR CHUNCKY ASS DRIVING (SOLD)
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:51 PM~19572042
> *U HAPPY! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


better :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 11:01 PM~19572159
> *Damn tecato what r u building a monster truck? :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 11:51 PM~19572548
> *TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX.  SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
> 760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]
> 
> ...


my B-day is this month on the 18th , gona get myself a B-day present , a portrait tattoo on my arm of my son Bird     :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

(NOTE) IF YOU WANT JAE BUENO FOR A PERSONAL SHOOT HIT HIM UP WITH TIME HE WILL BE DONE BY 4PM OR 5 WITH MY SHOOT (NOTE) $200.00 A HR. SO PLEASE BE PREPARED HIS TIME IS GOLD AND PLEASE RESPECT HIM.
BEN WITH SWITCH HAPPY HAS 1st BIDS. PLEASE CALL OR PM HIM WITH DETAILS HE WILL NOT HAVE TIME TO CHIT-CHAT WITH ANYONE
AT MY CALENDAR SHOOT. HAVE SOME RESPECT YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY BEFORE HE LEAVES MY LOCATION IF YOU WANT A PERSONAL PHOTO SHOOT.

ALL ABOUT THE RESPECT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 11 2011, 11:13 PM~19572689
> *83 cadi
> 
> 
> ...


oh you cut the black elco with the whammy :thumbsup: is whats name truck still there :wow:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

damm i haven't been on here in a while.. so whats up valle.. just working n spending time with the family.. but we started workin on the impala again.. took a lil break cause work was slow.. but its on again...lol
.. still needs more work of course.. frame off restoration.. no painted undercarage.. chromed out..










we cut panels not fixed with bondo..








shaved firewall needs to b blocked









quarter panel almost done.. cut panels and fixed not filled with bondo..lol


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Jan 12 2011, 10:22 AM~19575093
> *damm i haven't been on here in a while.. so whats up valle.. just working n spending time with the family.. but we started workin on the impala again.. took a lil break cause work was slow.. but its on again...lol
> .. still needs more work of course.. frame off restoration.. no painted undercarage.. chromed out..
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13
Group Icon
Posts: 2,073
Joined: Feb 2009
From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ





OMAR13

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201
(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL
(760) 677-7256 )
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD
(760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE
(760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY
(760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK
(760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO
(760)393-7202
CYKLONE TATTOO'S
(760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM
(760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX
(760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL



START COUNTING YOUR PENNIE HOMIE'S TAX MAN WILL BE AT THE SHOOT NO MONEY NO PIC'S


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

THANKS VALLE FOR KEEPING MY SON IN UR PRAYERS I REALLY APRICIATED THANKS AGAIN

DAVID SALAS STREET KINGZ PREZ


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 12 2011, 08:37 AM~19573837
> *my B-day is this month on the 18th , gona get myself a B-day present , a portrait tattoo on my arm of my son Bird          :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Come on down bro he will be here for 3days


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

I got girls i use for my clothing line.. real sexy girls from the valley too..
so all u guys doing photo shoots for your cars. i can get u girls. iv seen girls n here that people use n there wack..lol so let me know


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Jan 12 2011, 12:50 PM~19576243
> *I got girls i use for my clothing line.. real sexy girls from the valley too..
> so all u guys doing photo shoots for your cars. i can get u girls. iv seen girls n here that people use n there wack..lol so let me know
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 12 2011, 12:49 PM~19575775
> *THANKS VALLE FOR KEEPING MY SON IN UR PRAYERS I REALLY APRICIATED THANKS AGAIN
> 
> DAVID SALAS STREET KINGZ PREZ
> *


We got your back David take care of the lil one!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

(NOTE) IF YOU WANT JAE BUENO FOR A PERSONAL SHOOT HIT HIM UP WITH TIME HE WILL BE DONE BY 4PM OR 5 WITH MY SHOOT (NOTE) $200.00 A HR. SO PLEASE BE PREPARED HIS TIME IS GOLD AND PLEASE RESPECT HIM.
BEN WITH SWITCH HAPPY HAS 1st BIDS. PLEASE CALL OR PM HIM WITH DETAILS HE WILL NOT HAVE TIME TO CHIT-CHAT WITH ANYONE
AT MY CALENDAR SHOOT. HAVE SOME RESPECT YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY BEFORE HE LEAVES MY LOCATION IF YOU WANT A PERSONAL PHOTO SHOOT.

ALL ABOUT THE RESPECT


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 11:35 PM~19572797
> *:biggrin: prospects caddy
> *


u should tell that prospect to paint the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Jan 12 2011, 03:19 PM~19577476
> *u should tell that prospect to paint the trunk :biggrin:
> *


x84 I know a painter he's alright. :biggrin:


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Jan 12 2011, 11:22 AM~19575093
> *damm i haven't been on here in a while.. so whats up valle.. just working n spending time with the family.. but we started workin on the impala again.. took a lil break cause work was slow.. but its on again...lol
> .. still needs more work of course.. frame off restoration.. no painted undercarage.. chromed out..
> 
> ...


whats up chichi, that 62 is looking good so far,i know a takes a while to get them done but we both know when your doing a frame off impala it aint cheap, especially a dam rag.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 11 2011, 10:26 PM~19571755
> *HERE'S MI 2 CENTS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


So when do you think this Hop will have and do you think its for sure


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Jan 12 2011, 11:22 AM~19575093
> *damm i haven't been on here in a while.. so whats up valle.. just working n spending time with the family.. but we started workin on the impala again.. took a lil break cause work was slow.. but its on again...lol
> .. still needs more work of course.. frame off restoration.. no painted undercarage.. chromed out..
> 
> ...


Bad ass chichi :thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> I got girls i use for my clothing line.. real sexy girls from the valley too..
> so all u guys doing photo shoots for your cars. i can get u girls. iv seen girls n here that people use n there wack..lol so let me know
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 12 2011, 12:49 PM~19575775
> *THANKS VALLE FOR KEEPING MY SON IN UR PRAYERS I REALLY APRICIATED THANKS AGAIN
> 
> DAVID SALAS STREET KINGZ PREZ
> *



EVERYTHING WILL BE GOOD HOMIE, LIL MAN WILL BE HOME BEFORE YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 12 2011, 09:30 PM~19580973
> *So when do you think this Hop will have and do you think its for sure
> *


MARCH LOOKING FOR A INDOOR LOCATION A/C AND HIGH RAFTERS FOR THEM AZ/SD/LA CARS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 12 2011, 11:53 PM~19582842
> *EVERYTHING WILL BE GOOD HOMIE, LIL MAN WILL BE HOME BEFORE YOU KNOW IT.
> *


UPDATE LIL ONE IS DOING PRETTY GOOD HE WILL BE COMING HOME THIS WEEK THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR KIND WORD'S GOD BLESS THIS VALLE AND OUR LIL ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> > I got girls i use for my clothing line.. real sexy girls from the valley too..
> > so all u guys doing photo shoots for your cars. i can get u girls. iv seen girls n here that people use n there wack..lol so let me know
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 13 2011, 08:31 AM~19584505
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> > I got girls i use for my clothing line.. real sexy girls from the valley too..
> > so all u guys doing photo shoots for your cars. i can get u girls. iv seen girls n here that people use n there wack..lol so let me know
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

yah that was an example of what i see on here... the girls i seen on here with sum bad cars..lol
but yah mac doing a frame off restoration get s expensive...
and thanks simon.. it will be out soon.. im hoping by the end of the year
be on the look out for chichi's 62 impala..lol


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 12 2011, 11:53 PM~19582842
> *EVERYTHING WILL BE GOOD HOMIE, LIL MAN WILL BE HOME BEFORE YOU KNOW IT.
> *


gracias jojo :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 12 2011, 02:57 PM~19576784
> *We got your back David take care of the lil one!
> *


gracias omar, we where told today he should be goin home tomorrow, im usein the internet at the ronald mcdonald house haha :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*is that gueen kush lol*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 12 2011, 01:57 PM~19576784
> *We got your back David take care of the lil one!
> *


*x87</span>**<span style=\'color:blue\'>i have been there*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 12 2011, 10:06 AM~19574955
> *oh you cut the black elco with the whammy :thumbsup: is whats name truck still there :wow:
> *


the elco is brown and your club members name is jesse


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 04:00 PM~19588528
> *the elco is brown and your club members name is jesse
> *


oh yeah....has a good snap.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 04:12 PM~19588622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 03:54 PM~19588479
> *is that gueen kush lol
> 
> 
> ...


ESA butterface :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 13 2011, 05:01 PM~19589111
> *ESA butterface :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

yah ben it is queen kush... so i got 2 girls for u if u need them hit me up on the cell.
nice ones..


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NO POMONA SUNDAY!


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Jan 12 2011, 11:22 AM~19575093
> *damm i haven't been on here in a while.. so whats up valle.. just working n spending time with the family.. but we started workin on the impala again.. took a lil break cause work was slow.. but its on again...lol
> .. still needs more work of course.. frame off restoration.. no painted undercarage.. chromed out..
> 
> ...


Q~VO CHICHI

looking firme homie the duece is coming out slowing but surely thats firme wish u best luck with it louie i know that is gonna come out really good stay up homie.


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by remack65_@Jan 12 2011, 07:26 PM~19579284
> *whats up chichi, that 62 is looking good so far,i know a takes a while to get them done but we both know when your doing a frame off impala it aint cheap, especially a dam rag.
> *


HORALE MACK.

were u been hiding at homie hows the ragg coming alone?
knowing u perro i know the mofoooo is gonna come out looking firme homie keep on doing your dammmmmm thing homie. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SOME TIMES YOU JUST HAVE TO PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT AROUND YOU AND JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP !IF YOUR NOT INVITED TO FUCKIN BAD HOMIE DONT TRY TO FUCK SHIT UP .1ST AND LAST TIME NEXT TIME I WILL BE KNOCKING ON DOORS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[/quote]
I HOPE YOU SHOW UP BRO! ILL PAY THE 15 BUCK I REALLY WANT TO SEE YOU!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

...


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LG


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Sunday Going To Get Some Shit For The Regal :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 13 2011, 08:48 PM~19591185
> *Sunday Going To Get Some Shit For The Regal  :biggrin:
> *


What the fuck you want SHIT for your car for man??? :dunno:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 05:12 PM~19588622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Cant Wait To See A Set up in 87 Y QUE


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

:420:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:17 PM~19591613
> *:420:
> *


*hell ya * :420:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jan 13 2011, 08:09 PM~19591494
> *:wow: Cant Wait To See A Set up in 87 Y QUE
> *


x87


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 13 2011, 07:03 PM~19590498
> *SOME TIMES YOU JUST HAVE TO PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT AROUND YOU AND JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP !IF YOUR NOT INVITED TO FUCKIN BAD HOMIE DONT TRY TO FUCK SHIT UP .1ST AND LAST TIME NEXT TIME I WILL BE KNOCKING ON DOORS!
> *


*x87 who ever this is for don't fuck it up we all have hundreds invested thanks *


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jan 13 2011, 09:07 PM~19591458
> *What the fuck you want SHIT for your car for man??? :dunno:
> *


haha funny vato 
im going to get stuff to dress up my car with haha :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 13 2011, 07:48 PM~19591185
> *Sunday Going To Get Some Shit For The Regal  :biggrin:
> *


pomona here we come :biggrin: she you there


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jan 13 2011, 09:09 PM~19591494
> *:wow: Cant Wait To See A Set up in 87 Y QUE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 09:24 PM~19591740
> *pomona here we come :biggrin: she you there
> *


hell yeah :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
look out for stuff good for my car homie haha


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 13 2011, 08:26 PM~19591773
> *hell yeah  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> look out for stuff good for my car homie haha
> *


what are you looking for


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 09:30 PM~19591780
> *what are you looking for
> *


IDK YEAT HA
IM LOOKING FOR THE ROCERMOLDINGS
THE ONES THAT GO ON THE BOTTOM OF THE CAR

HEY IF I TAKE U STUFF TO GET CHORMED OUT WHEN WILL IT GET BACK???


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 13 2011, 05:01 PM~19589111
> *ESA butterface :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 13 2011, 08:34 PM~19591822
> *IDK YEAT HA
> IM LOOKING FOR THE ROCERMOLDINGS
> THE ONES THAT GO ON THE BOTTOM OF THE CAR
> ...


2 weeks sometimes 3 do you need all the rockers 3 pc. per side i got the door ones super clean and polished lt and rt side


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 13 2011, 09:23 PM~19591713
> *haha funny vato
> im going to get stuff to dress up my car with haha  :biggrin:
> *


 :squint: Why Didnt You Say That the First Time? :twak:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 09:36 PM~19591865
> *2 weeks sometimes 3 do you need all the rockers 3 pc. per side i got the door ones super clean and polished lt and rt side
> *


O ITE THEN
AND YEAH I NEED THEM ALL
O YEAH U HAVE THEM AT THE SHOP?
JUST THE DOORS THOUGH??
NOT THEM ALL


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jan 13 2011, 09:38 PM~19591895
> *:squint:  Why Didnt You Say That the First Time?  :twak:
> *


HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

$1.50 tacos all day

















READ NO GUEST PLEASE FAMILIA AND PAYED FRIENDS AND SHOPS ONLY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jan 13 2011, 09:38 PM~19591895
> *:squint:  Why Didnt You Say That the First Time?  :twak:
> *


ISN'T RF LINCOLN DEAD!?


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*THERE IT IS KING-KONG!*


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jan 13 2011, 08:01 PM~19590451
> *HORALE MACK.
> 
> were u been hiding at homie hows the ragg coming alone?
> ...


ese pedro whats fool!

ive been around on the low key working on the rides,but you know how it is when you have a couple of impalas, ive been working all 3 at the same time,trying to keep with you.it takes a while but well woth it. and your other rag almost ready?


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@Jan 13 2011, 09:59 PM~19592204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I want right there


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 13 2011, 08:38 PM~19591897
> *O ITE THEN
> AND YEAH I NEED THEM ALL
> O YEAH U HAVE THEM AT THE SHOP?
> ...


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 10:22 PM~19592544
> *yes sir  :biggrin:
> *


Well I'll swing buy the shop tomorrow and check them out ite


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@Jan 13 2011, 08:59 PM~19592204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


limited edition :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> ive been around on the low key working on the rides,but you know how it is when you have a couple of impalas, ive been working all 3 at the same time,trying to keep with you.it takes a while but well woth it. and your other rag almost ready?
> [/quote
> 
> thats firme perro that ur trying to keep up my other project is gonna take a while pero si dios kiere it be out in a few months we see :wow: :wow: hopefully if everything works out dogg. :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 13 2011, 08:03 PM~19590498
> *SOME TIMES YOU JUST HAVE TO PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT AROUND YOU AND JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP !IF YOUR NOT INVITED TO FUCKIN BAD HOMIE DONT TRY TO FUCK SHIT UP .1ST AND LAST TIME NEXT TIME I WILL BE KNOCKING ON DOORS!
> *


If u guys got pedo pm eachother we don't need that bullsheeet on the main page :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 13 2011, 09:25 PM~19592589
> *If u guys got pedo pm eachother we don't need that bullsheeet on the main page :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 10:22 PM~19592544
> *yes sir  :biggrin:
> *


sup ben. :wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 13 2011, 06:54 PM~19590360
> *NO POMONA SUNDAY!
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 13 2011, 09:25 PM~19592589
> *If u guys got pedo pm eachother we don't need that bullsheeet on the main page :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jan 13 2011, 09:27 PM~19592616
> *sup ben.  :wave:
> *


whats up esa any shows coming up are you guys going to yuma on 2 12 11 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

480 pages :h5:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 10:30 PM~19592667
> *whats up esa any shows coming up are you guys going to yuma on 2 12 11 :biggrin:
> *


i dont think so homie idk about my boys im gonna hit them up n see w up but never know (esa) wat in the world r u smoking on homie on some dry pickels. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jan 13 2011, 09:36 PM~19592738
> *i dont think so homie idk about my boys im gonna hit them up n see w up but never know (esa) wat in the world r u smoking on homie on some dry pickels. :biggrin:
> *


*king kush*


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 10:38 PM~19592758
> *king kush
> *


orale firme homie. :uh: :uh: :420:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jan 13 2011, 09:40 PM~19592796
> *orale firme homie. :uh:  :uh:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 13 2011, 10:25 PM~19592589
> *If u guys got pedo pm eachother we don't need that bullsheeet on the main page :biggrin:
> *


COME CACA CABRON! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 13 2011, 09:47 PM~19592883
> *COME CACA CABRON! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 10:48 PM~19592890
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CALL ME BEN! :biggrin:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 10:38 PM~19592758
> *king kush
> *


 :420: orale NED


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 13 2011, 10:47 PM~19592883
> *COME CACA CABRON! :biggrin:
> *


Keep ur shit up I'm gonna call C.P.S on ur ass if u keep verbally abuseing these yungins :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Jan 13 2011, 10:59 PM~19593013
> *:420: orale Nub
> *


Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Jan 13 2011, 09:59 PM~19593013
> *:420: orale NED
> *


wat up


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 13 2011, 10:04 PM~19593067
> *Fixed  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 10:10 PM~19593123
> *:twak:
> *


and another one for sam :twak:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 11:06 PM~19593087
> *wat up
> *


 uffin: despensa


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Jan 13 2011, 10:14 PM~19593161
> *uffin: despensa
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 11:10 PM~19593123
> *:twak:
> *


poor vato


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 13 2011, 11:02 PM~19593050
> *Keep ur shit up I'm gonna call C.P.S on ur ass if u keep verbally abuseing these yungins :biggrin:
> *


DAME KIDS MAKE ME WANT TO THROW MY BEN DAVIS AND MY G-NIKES ON CHINGADOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13 biggrin.gif
Group Icon
Posts: 2,073
Joined: Feb 2009
From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ





OMAR13 biggrin.gif

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )~
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )~
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201
(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL
(760) 677-7256 )~
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD
(760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE
(760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY
(760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK
(760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881~
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797~
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO
(760)393-7202~
CYKLONE TATTOO'S
(760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM
(760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX
(760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL
(NOTE) IF YOU WANT JAE BUENO FOR A PERSONAL SHOOT HIT HIM UP WITH TIME HE WILL BE DONE BY 4PM OR 5 WITH MY SHOOT (NOTE) $200.00 A HR. SO PLEASE BE PREPARED HIS TIME IS GOLD AND PLEASE RESPECT HIM.
BEN WITH SWITCH HAPPY HAS 1st BIDS. PLEASE CALL OR PM HIM WITH DETAILS HE WILL NOT HAVE TIME TO CHIT-CHAT WITH ANYONE
AT MY CALENDAR SHOOT. HAVE SOME RESPECT YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY BEFORE HE LEAVES MY LOCATION IF YOU WANT A PERSONAL PHOTO SHOOT.

ALL ABOUT THE RESPECT


START COUNTING YOUR PENNIE HOMIE'S TAX MAN WILL BE AT THE SHOOT NO MONEY NO PIC'S


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 13 2011, 03:55 PM~19587999
> *gracias omar, we where told today he should be goin home tomorrow, im usein the internet at the ronald mcdonald house haha :biggrin:
> *



GOOD TO HEAR THAT BROTHER


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 11 2011, 05:09 PM~19568879
> *My setup and yes it has a piston just so u guys can cry about something else
> 
> 
> ...



simon where did you got those uppers and lowers are they from bmh


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Jan 14 2011, 12:55 AM~19593727
> *simon where did you got those uppers and lowers are they from bmh
> *


What's up ricky the uppers r from pro hopper and the lowers and the drop down mounts r from blackmagic we sell some at the shop (switchhappy) that r pretty much the same :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 13 2011, 11:30 PM~19593290
> *DAME KIDS MAKE ME WANT TO THROW MY BEN DAVIS AND MY G-NIKES ON CHINGADOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Don't u mean the silk shirt and snake skin boots paisa? :dunno:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Jan 13 2011, 11:15 PM~19593171
> *poor vato
> *


 :yessad: :tears: u going Saturday bRO


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 14 2011, 01:58 AM~19593992
> *:yessad:  :tears: u going Saturday bRO
> *


Tweaker 2am :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 14 2011, 07:21 AM~19594450
> *Tweaker 2am :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

AT THE SHOP ABOUT TO PRINT SUM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SHIRTS... GET THEM NEW SHIRTS FOR THE SHOOTS.. I DO SUM BAD ASS SCREEN PRINTING..SO IF U NEED SHIRTS FOR UR CAR CLUB OR BUSINESS OR FOR ANYTHING HIT ME UP.. 
FAST TURN AROUNDS..

LOUIE'S SCREEN PRINTING 
760-469-7331
[email protected]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR13 biggrin.gif
Group Icon
Posts: 2,073
Joined: Feb 2009
From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ





OMAR13 biggrin.gif

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )~
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )~
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201
(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL
(760) 677-7256 )~
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD
(760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE
(760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY
(760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK
(760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881~
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797~
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO
(760)393-7202~
CYKLONE TATTOO'S
(760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM
(760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX
(760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL
(NOTE) IF YOU WANT JAE BUENO FOR A PERSONAL SHOOT HIT HIM UP WITH TIME HE WILL BE DONE BY 4PM OR 5 WITH MY SHOOT (NOTE) $200.00 A HR. SO PLEASE BE PREPARED HIS TIME IS GOLD AND PLEASE RESPECT HIM.
BEN WITH SWITCH HAPPY HAS 1st BIDS. PLEASE CALL OR PM HIM WITH DETAILS HE WILL NOT HAVE TIME TO CHIT-CHAT WITH ANYONE
AT MY CALENDAR SHOOT. HAVE SOME RESPECT YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY BEFORE HE LEAVES MY LOCATION IF YOU WANT A PERSONAL PHOTO SHOOT.

ALL ABOUT THE RESPECT


START COUNTING YOUR PENNIE HOMIE'S TAX MAN WILL BE AT THE SHOOT NO MONEY NO PIC'S


--------------------
1966 Chevy C10 Sold to some lame ass whiteboy!
1967 Camaro R/S Sold
1988 Cadillac d'Elegance Sold in San Felo 
1989 Cadillac d'ELegance Sold 
1970 RIviera Sold to the homie Victor 
1980 Chevy Malibu Sold 2 LIFTED 
1972 Impala 2 door Sold to the homie Rick Flores
1966 Caprice Wagon ( NOT FOR SALE )


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 13 2011, 11:38 PM~19592758
> *king kush
> *


Kush allday


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WELL RAZA TOMORROWS THE DAY WE WILL MEET FOR POSOLE AND TORTILLAS IN INDIO AT 10 AM JAE AND I IF ANYONE WANTS TO JOIN US TEXT ME OR CALL FOR LOCATION A LIL SOMETHING TO SHOW JAE AND FAMILIA SOME VALLE COACHELLA LOVE!
ALL CALENDAR SPONSORS AND CAR CLUB'S WELCOME (760)863-6865 (760)797-5621 OMAR.  









I GOT THE TIP  JUST MY TWO CENT'S


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 14 2011, 02:49 AM~19593977
> *What's up ricky the uppers r from pro hopper and the lowers and the drop down mounts r from blackmagic we sell some at the shop (switchhappy) that r pretty much the same  :thumbsup:
> *


GRASIAS HOMIE WILL GO AND CHECK THEM OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Jan 15 2011, 12:16 AM~19602826
> *GRASIAS HOMIE WILL GO AND CHECK THEM OUT :thumbsup:
> *


  
See everyone in a few hours :thumbsup:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 14 2011, 07:45 PM~19599998
> *WELL RAZA TOMORROWS THE DAY WE WILL MEET FOR POSOLE AND TORTILLAS IN INDIO AT 10 AM JAE AND I IF ANYONE WANTS TO JOIN US TEXT ME OR CALL FOR LOCATION A LIL SOMETHING TO SHOW JAE AND FAMILIA SOME VALLE COACHELLA LOVE!
> ALL CALENDAR SPONSORS AND CAR CLUB'S WELCOME (760)863-6865    (760)797-5621 OMAR.
> 
> ...


OMAR13 biggrin.gif
Group Icon
Posts: 2,073
Joined: Feb 2009
From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ





OMAR13 biggrin.gif

From: INDIO CA.
Car Club: STREET KINGZ

2011-2012 CALENDER LINE UP!
RUDY'S MIRAINA ( NOTE FEB )~
BAJITOS DEL VALLE ( NOTE MARCH )~
CESAR'S EL PATRON,TEQUILERO AND THE REST OF HIS CARS ( NOTE APRIL )
BEN 87 Y-QUE ( NOTE MAY )~
ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB ( NOTE JUNE )~
SNOOP FROM BAJITOS DEL VALLE SPEEDY A/C ( NOTE JULY )~
JOE'S SUSHI the cabo way 760 360-7849( NOTE AUGT )
ABLE'S 47 CADILLAC ( NOTE SEPT )~
NEW ILLUSIONS (CLAUDIOS CARS) ( NOTE OCT )
ROYAL FANTASIES SINGLE CAR DONT ASK! ( NOTE NOV )
ROLLERZ ONLY (NOTE DEC )~
STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ (NOTE JAN 2012)~
RICK FLORES LATINO CLASSICS ( NOTE FEB 2012 )~
VIEJITOS ( NOTE MARCH 2012 )~
DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB (NOTE APRIL 2012)~

--------------------SPONSORS-----------------
( BEN SWITCH HAPPY 46-539 spruce st.INDIO, CA 92201
(760) 863-4863 )~
( ADRIANS MOBIL DETAIL
(760) 677-7256 )~
( ABEL LEMON LAW/DEALER FRAUD
(760) 773-4849 )~
(LIFTED THE HOMIE LOUIE
(760)641-4698 ) FAB/WORK/WELDING
VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY
(760)404-9009
FABIAN'S PAINT AND BODY WORK
(760)300-6985~
TIMES UP TOWING JUAN AND CHINO
(760)895-8127
RC REGISTRATION AND SMOG RAMON AND CYNTHIA~
(760)347-7881~
CARDENAS TRANSMISSION AVE 45 NACHO
(760)775-7797~
COMPETITIVE MUFFLERS AVE 48 PANCHO AND CARLOS
(760)619-1721
1 ELEVEN STEREO
(760)393-7202~
CYKLONE TATTOO'S
(760)200-6119
COACHELLASTONE.COM
(760)797-5621~
FAMILIAGRAFIX
(760)863-6865~

THAT'S IT! THANK YOU ALL
(NOTE) IF YOU WANT JAE BUENO FOR A PERSONAL SHOOT HIT HIM UP WITH TIME HE WILL BE DONE BY 4PM OR 5 WITH MY SHOOT (NOTE) $200.00 A HR. SO PLEASE BE PREPARED HIS TIME IS GOLD AND PLEASE RESPECT HIM.
BEN WITH SWITCH HAPPY HAS 1st BIDS. PLEASE CALL OR PM HIM WITH DETAILS HE WILL NOT HAVE TIME TO CHIT-CHAT WITH ANYONE
AT MY CALENDAR SHOOT. HAVE SOME RESPECT YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY BEFORE HE LEAVES MY LOCATION IF YOU WANT A PERSONAL PHOTO SHOOT.

ALL ABOUT THE RESPECT


START COUNTING YOUR PENNIE HOMIE'S TAX MAN WILL BE AT THE SHOOT NO MONEY NO PIC'S


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 15 2011, 07:58 AM~19604169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! TTT! :0


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _@ Switch Happy Autoworks._


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

pics of the shoot please :biggrin:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

WATZ UP VALLE LIL 760ROADMASTER..


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> > _@ Switch Happy Autoworks._
> 
> 
> Yessir  uffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANK YOU ALL FOR TODAY I CAN SAY ONE OF THE BEST TIME OF MY LIFE IN THE VALLE WITCH I LOVE!
THANK YOU! STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ----MI RAINA 54 TROQUITA---PANCHOS BLAZER----LATINO CLASSICS---RICK FLORES 60 APACHE---BAJITOS DEL VALLE---SWITCH HAPPY SHOP---ROLLERZ ONLY----VIEJITOS---DESERT BOYS---CESAR'S CAR---


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

wut up ice man...lil 760roadmaster


----------



## chino64 (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Crused It All Day Today :biggrin: 
What Did You Do?? :cheesy:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 15 2011, 03:35 PM~19606758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this today?


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 15 2011, 08:43 PM~19608385
> *was this today?
> *


Today?? Why Would I take That today?? haha
Na It Was The Ontario Show :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 15 2011, 07:49 PM~19608430
> *Today?? Why Would I take That today?? haha
> Na It Was The Ontario Show  :biggrin:
> *


oh...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LIL TEASERS FOR THE UNINVITED !


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 15 2011, 08:23 PM~19608721
> *LIL TEASERS FOR THE UNINVITED !
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 15 2011, 09:38 PM~19608865
> *:|
> *


CALENDARS WILL BE READY 1ST WEEK OF FEB! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 15 2011, 08:55 PM~19609064
> *CALENDARS WILL BE READY 1ST WEEK OF FEB! :biggrin:
> *


koo..cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Doing Whats Best For Me :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 15 2011, 09:51 PM~19609502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: 3 models


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 15 2011, 09:52 PM~19609513
> *Doing Whats Best For Me  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 15 2011, 11:05 PM~19609604
> *x2
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 15 2011, 10:05 PM~19609155
> *koo..cant wait :biggrin:
> *


X's 2


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Switch happy shop look good today. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

Pomona :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 15 2011, 11:02 PM~19609950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 09:28 AM~19611475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5047/535945..._894ceecaf6.jpg


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

My next baby momma :boink: :naughty:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 16 2011, 01:00 PM~19612603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


way out of your league playa.. :roflmao:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 16 2011, 02:32 PM~19612810
> *way out of your league playa.. :roflmao:
> *


X100000000000000


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SINGLE CALENDARS ALSO AVAILABLE $4.00 EACH!








































 HIT ME UP SINGLE CALENDARS PRE ORDERS ONLY MIN-5 :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 16 2011, 02:00 PM~19612603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaammmmmmm :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jan 15 2011, 07:06 PM~19608125
> *wut up ice man...lil 760roadmaster
> *


Whats going on any word yet on a impala? Call me know were there a hardtop SS. Crate Motor Crate trans Rebuilt rear end. Let me know or tell ur dad to call me


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 16 2011, 02:32 PM~19612810
> *way out of your league playa.. :roflmao:
> *


What u know about leagues son ur barely getting hair on ur lil huevitos :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

custom shttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Post&CODE=02&f=6&t=386983kirts for new chevy trucks check it out only in southern califas!
































:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 16 2011, 02:00 PM~19612603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More like your next child support check


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 04:47 PM~19613508
> *custom shttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Post&CODE=02&f=6&t=386983kirts for new chevy trucks check it out only in southern califas!
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? WHY?   :thumbsdown:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 05:30 PM~19613741
> *More like your next child support check
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. What the hell big pun at the photo shoot yesterday I thought he was dead :biggrin: :biggrin: Mas puto :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 15 2011, 05:44 PM~19607137
> *Yessir   uffin:
> *


Full house............................swith happy


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 15 2011, 08:58 AM~19604169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Full house at boton feliz...........


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 16 2011, 02:54 PM~19613210
> *What u know about leagues son ur barely getting hair on ur lil huevitos :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


  well if she wants a real man give her my number  :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 03:47 PM~19613508
> *custom shttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Post&CODE=02&f=6&t=386983kirts for new chevy trucks check it out only in southern califas!
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 02:06 PM~19612983
> *SINGLE CALENDARS ALSO AVAILABLE $4.00 EACH!
> 
> 
> ...


good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 16 2011, 05:53 PM~19613884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shades make sure u give them back to indios wife *** lol


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 16 2011, 05:53 PM~19613884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck mr 305 that's mr 760 :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jan 16 2011, 07:02 PM~19614346
> *Nice shades make sure u give them back to indios wife *** lol
> *


****** I gottem out of ur regal joto! :cheesy:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

:cheesy: make sure u put them back no wonder TEDDY was all mad cuz he couldnt find them lol


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Jan 16 2011, 07:07 PM~19614396
> *:cheesy:  make sure u put them back no wonder TEDDY was all mad cuz he couldnt find them lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 16 2011, 06:06 PM~19613973
> * well if she wants a real man give her my number  :biggrin:
> *


Why u know somebody? ???  :dunno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RICK POST SOME TEASERS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 07:17 PM~19614504
> *RICK POST SOME TEASERS!
> *


:0


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 04:47 PM~19613508
> *custom shttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Post&CODE=02&f=6&t=386983kirts for new chevy trucks check it out only in southern califas!
> 
> 
> ...


That's gay......


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

HERE IS A TEASER </span>


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 16 2011, 07:41 PM~19614756
> *HERE IS A TEASER </span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Yea Thats what Im Talkin About


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 16 2011, 07:41 PM~19614756
> *HERE IS A TEASER </span>
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 16 2011, 07:56 PM~19614881
> *Now that looks nice  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks everyones pics look good it going to be a good calender i gotta alot of people asking where are they going to be able to buy it at


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 16 2011, 08:00 PM~19614920
> *thanks everyones pics look good it going to be a good calender i gotta alot of people asking where are they going to be able to buy it at
> *


PRETTY SOON E-MAIL AS SOON AS THERE READY [email protected]
I WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU GUY'S THEN ILL BE SELLING THEM TO ALL FRIENDS AND FAMILIA $15.00 START COLLECTING THEM CANS THE TAX MAN IS HERE!  .

HEY RICK I WILL BE AT 92.7 FOR A SHOUT OUT OF THE CALENDAR SO STAY TUNED AND IF YOU WANT TO GIVE ME A DISC WITH THE PIC'S ILL BE THERE AT 9 HIT ME UP!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 16 2011, 06:14 PM~19614477
> *Why u know somebody? ???   :dunno:
> *


:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 16 2011, 07:56 PM~19614881
> *Now that looks nice  :thumbsup:
> *











LATINOS IN THE HOUSE - YOU WHAT HAPPEN I THOUGHT YOU CRUISE THE STREETS IN INDIO WE WERE THERE ALL DAY NO SITE OF YOU. YOU CANT SUPPORT YOUR OWN CLUB!? :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 08:06 PM~19614985
> *PRETTY SOON E-MAIL AS SOON AS THERE READY  [email protected]
> I WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU GUY'S THEN ILL BE SELLING THEM TO ALL FRIENDS AND FAMILIA $15.00 START COLLECTING THEM CANS THE TAX MAN IS HERE!  .
> 
> ...


i will hit you up maybe wont be ready that early gotta go over with my bro and see which one we are going to use but hit me up anyways to get you the other stuff


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 08:11 PM~19615030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha I did cruse and I'm not going to fight with you ite I wasent there and neather was my dad so it's all good with me.. Glad it all went good for you and the clubs so that's all I'm saying


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK BRO SOUNDS GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 16 2011, 07:41 PM~19614756
> *HERE IS A TEASER </span>
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 16 2011, 08:17 PM~19615087
> *Ha I did cruse and I'm not going to fight with you ite I wasent there and neather was my dad so it's all good with me.. Glad it all went good for you and the clubs so that's all I'm saying
> *


YOU WILL LOSE! BUT IN YOUR MIND IM GETTING RICH OFF MY CALENDAR SO MAYBE NEXT TIME ILL SPONSOR YOU WITH ALL THE CASH I GET FROM MY CALENDAR NO HARD FEELING ! HATER! :biggrin: O BY THE WAY MY DADDY DID'NT GO EITHER!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 08:22 PM~19615149
> *YOU WILL LOSE!  BUT IN YOUR MIND IM GETTING RICH OFF MY CALENDAR SO MAYBE NEXT TIME ILL SPONSOR YOU WITH ALL THE CASH I GET FROM MY CALENDAR NO HARD FEELING !  HATER! :biggrin: O BY THE WAY MY DADDY DID'NT GO EITHER!
> 
> 
> ...


That's Good For You :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE VALLE!








































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 16 2011, 08:31 PM~19615278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need to buy a action camera every shot i got on my phone was on the way down :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 16 2011, 08:31 PM~19615278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD THE CALENDARS IS LOOKING BAD ASS BRO JUST NEED ABOUT 1/2 OF THE GUY'S TO GET BACK AT ME AND ILL BE PRINTING BY THE END OF THE MONTH!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 16 2011, 08:31 PM~19615278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He car looks even in the air ha :0


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 16 2011, 08:41 PM~19615368
> *He car looks even in the air ha  :0
> *


thats funny it does that mutha was getting up and we never saw a cop passing by but we were in a parking lot so he just keep driving


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE, HOMEGROWN84, shoresmokesalot760, RF LIFE, RO INDIO 321, 74chevy glasshouse, st1984
:biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

9 Members: RF LIFE, HOMEGROWN84, shoresmokesalot760, King Kong-86 Regal, 74chevy glasshouse, CiSCO 13, OMAR TRECE, RO INDIO 321, st1984
full house again


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 07:45 PM~19615414
> *OMAR TRECE, HOMEGROWN84, shoresmokesalot760, RF LIFE, RO INDIO 321, 74chevy glasshouse, st1984
> :biggrin:
> *


how many tacos did u sell?


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 16 2011, 08:46 PM~19615428
> *how many tacos did u sell?
> *


were they any left over :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 16 2011, 08:46 PM~19615428
> *how many tacos did u sell?
> *


DID'NT SELL FREE TACOS ALL DAY !


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 08:48 PM~19615463
> *DID'NT SELL FREE TACOS ALL DAY !
> *


WTF SHIT I MISS THAT


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 16 2011, 08:45 PM~19615420
> *9 Members: RF LIFE, HOMEGROWN84, shoresmokesalot760, King Kong-86 Regal, 74chevy glasshouse, CiSCO 13, OMAR TRECE, RO INDIO 321, st1984
> full house again
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 08:48 PM~19615463
> *DID'NT SELL FREE TACOS ALL DAY !
> *


HAD TO BRO SOME GUY'S CAME WITH LUNCH BAGS AND I FELT BAD! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

KKUU92.7 CALL IN FOR SOME SHOUT OUTS ILL BE THERE BY 9PM ALSO I NEED A CAR CLUB LINE UP CVTV SOON CHANEL 3 EVERY SUNDAY AT 5PM 1 CLUB EACH WEEK LINE THEM UP $100.00 ADVERTISING AVAILABLE TV AND RADIO HIT ME BIG THINGS FOR US LOWRIDER'S I NEED TO GET ME A LOWLOW FAST 1ST BID'S STREETKINGZ/QUEENZ WHO'S NEXT TEXT ME INFO WE WILL BE DOING VIDEO SHOOTS AT YOUR LOCATIONS (SWITCH HAPPY ON TOP) YOU NEED TO CALL THE STATION AND TALK TO PROVOKED DONT DROP THE BALL IF YOUR DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 760797-5621 OMAR


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 08:53 PM~19615543
> *HAD TO BRO SOME GUY'S CAME WITH LUNCH BAGS AND I FELT BAD! :biggrin:
> *











COME ON GUYS


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

What's up Valley, nice pixs everyone!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

What's up Simon and Jea.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 16 2011, 09:30 PM~19615967
> *What's up Simon and Jea.
> *


What's crackin bRO :wave:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

What's up Carlos hit me up bro I talked to Orlando for u


----------



## losraider63 (Mar 11, 2003)

what up simon .. alright dog give you call tomorrow see what's up.. cars looking good :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

92.7 at 9pm Valle!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by losraider63_@Jan 16 2011, 09:58 PM~19616240
> *what up simon .. alright dog give you call tomorrow see what's up.. cars looking good :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bRO ill have it on the bumper real soon si dios qiere


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Car club coordinator no mames wey! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 07:59 PM~19615637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, but way ahead of you how do you think provoked new about the photos and your welcome. daniels a good customer and friend *valle to the top* :biggrin: thanks for all your help omar from me and my family


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 16 2011, 10:25 PM~19616480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 16 2011, 06:41 PM~19614756
> *HERE IS A TEASER </span>
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin: more pics  :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

. 

*Mas puto * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 16 2011, 05:06 PM~19613973
> * well if she wants a real man give her my number  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 16 2011, 10:25 PM~19616480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this pic looks really clean i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 16 2011, 10:34 PM~19616567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM SIMON YOU GOT THAT PREDATOR GLASSES ON AND THAT MOLESTER MASTASH GOING ON :roflmao: KEEP THE KIDS AWAY FROM HIM CV :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 16 2011, 09:49 PM~19616724
> *this pic looks really clean i like it :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

. Switch happy shop :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 16 2011, 10:13 PM~19616369
> *Car club coordinator no mames wey!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Orlando fine this foo


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 16 2011, 10:34 PM~19616567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u stole the glasses from Panchorelo de Chips
Damn that is mas puto!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 16 2011, 10:23 PM~19616458
> *thanks, but way ahead of you how do you think provoked new about the photos and your welcome. daniels a good customer and friend valle to the top :biggrin:  thanks for all your help omar from me and my family
> *


Dont hate I just have a better voice then you. And thanks for picking up the phone when I called this morning ass. I've ben up since 4:30am cabron waiting for the Pomona trip.!!!! :angry:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 16 2011, 11:10 PM~19616945
> *u stole the glasses from Panchorelo de Chips
> Damn that is mas puto!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAS PUTOOOOO! G-LOPEZ


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 16 2011, 04:53 PM~19613884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the fake pitbull video :drama:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 16 2011, 10:25 PM~19616480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 10:13 PM~19616964
> *Dont hate I just have a better voice then you. And thanks for picking up the phone when I called this morning ass. I've ben up since 4:30am cabron waiting for the Pomona trip.!!!! :angry:
> *


like i said your welcome


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 16 2011, 10:20 PM~19617044
> *the fake pitbull video :drama:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 16 2011, 10:10 PM~19616945
> *u stole the glasses from Panchorelo de Chips
> Damn that is mas puto!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 16 2011, 10:20 PM~19617045
> *Badass! :biggrin:
> *


x2 i want that for a poster


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 16 2011, 10:22 PM~19617052
> *like i said your welcome
> *


hey did'nt you get the 5 text i sent you the night before omar


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 16 2011, 10:34 PM~19616567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pimpin pimpin!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 16 2011, 10:26 PM~19617108
> *Pimpin pimpin!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 16 2011, 10:49 PM~19616727
> *DAM SIMON YOU GOT THAT PREDATOR GLASSES ON AND THAT MOLESTER MASTASH GOING ON  :roflmao: KEEP THE KIDS AWAY FROM HIM CV :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: I lost my terminator glasses so I busted out the stunna shades


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 11:08 PM~19616923
> *Orlando fine this foo
> *


I'm already fine joto check me out wiff da swapmeet louis v shades I make them look good :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 16 2011, 11:25 PM~19617101
> *hey did'nt you get the 5 text i sent you the night before omar
> *


no!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 16 2011, 11:30 PM~19617149
> *:roflmao:  I lost my terminator glasses so I busted out the stunna shades
> *


RICK ROSS NIKAAAAA


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 11:13 PM~19616964
> *Dont hate I just have a better voice then you. And thanks for picking up the phone when I called this morning ass. I've ben up since 4:30am cabron waiting for the Pomona trip.!!!! :angry:
> *



Only gente wiff lolos can go to Pomona tecato no window shoppers :nono: :nono:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 16 2011, 11:42 PM~19617224
> *Only gente wiff lolos can go to Pomona tecato no window shoppers :nono:  :nono:
> *


OH YOU GOT ME ON THAT ONE AFTER I GAVE YOU A SHOUTOUT CABRON :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 16 2011, 10:42 PM~19617224
> *Only gente wiff lolos can go to Pomona tecato no window shoppers :nono:  :nono:
> *


last time i went with 650 bucks,i wanted to buy everything


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SIMON!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FOR RENT $50.00 A DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 16 2011, 11:45 PM~19617244
> *OH YOU GOT ME ON THAT ONE AFTER I GAVE YOU A SHOUTOUT CABRON :biggrin:
> *


Lol my bad bro big ups to the car club coordinator :cheesy:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420: monday sucks


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 15 2011, 08:58 AM~19604169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 16 2011, 12:02 AM~19609950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 16 2011, 02:00 PM~19612603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*went to Sal's on sunday and got some ink work , portrait of my son Bird * :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 17 2011, 11:24 AM~19620384
> *went to Sal's on sunday and got some ink work , portrait of my son Bird   :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Sergio. Sal gets down. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 16 2011, 09:34 PM~19616567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Notorious pig. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 17 2011, 11:24 AM~19620384
> *went to Sal's on sunday and got some ink work , portrait of my son Bird   :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


nic bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbBV4AO59E


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 17 2011, 12:28 PM~19620888
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbBV4AO59E
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

61neb ro321 ro123 st1984 igorilla hey guys its me sixt4nia im in the house. :


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 17 2011, 12:24 PM~19620384
> *went to Sal's on sunday and got some ink work , portrait of my son Bird   :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice bro


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 17 2011, 12:24 PM~19620384
> *went to Sal's on sunday and got some ink work , portrait of my son Bird   :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice bRO he does some top quality portraits :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :angel: :angel:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 17 2011, 02:12 PM~19621169
> *61neb ro321 ro123 st1984 igorilla hey guys its me sixt4nia im in the house. :
> *


What up prospect :wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]*



































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 17 2011, 01:12 PM~19621169
> *61neb ro321 ro123 st1984 igorilla hey guys its me sixt4nia im in the house. :
> *


 :wave: :boink:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]*



































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

5 years old :biggrin: 








iv been in this for 19 year and i dont need this drama in my life!! so this is my last psot homies :0 
so you can hate me our love me im cool with what ever you choise but were all men here so thats what im doing being a man and saying sorry if drama was to much but im done with this!! im moving on from layitlow it seems just to be causeing drama within the clubs! no hard fellings to anyone but maybe we all need to stay off this for a bit and going back to the TAG-A-WAR Challenges ha :cheesy: 
but later layitlow homies see you all at the shows  
Reamber LOWRIDER AINT A SPORT ITS THE WAY OF LIFE 
so lets stop playing it as a sport


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbBV4AO59E
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 16 2011, 09:13 PM~19616369
> *Car club coordinator no mames wey!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X84 no mames


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 17 2011, 01:12 PM~19621169
> *61neb ro321 ro123 st1984 igorilla hey guys its me sixt4nia im in the house. :
> *


Who's that tecato


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 17 2011, 12:51 PM~19620588
> *Notorious pig. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 17 2011, 01:12 PM~19621169
> *61neb ro321 ro123 st1984 igorilla hey guys its me sixt4nia im in the house. :
> *


***. Your your always home Mas puto


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 17 2011, 03:41 PM~19622379
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbBV4AO59E
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Bad ass video


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 17 2011, 04:21 PM~19622705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Jan 17 2011, 04:05 PM~19622100
> *5 years old  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Koo :thumbsup: now stfu or gtfo lol jk


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> > ***. Your your always home Mas puto
> 
> 
> dont be hateing some one allready gave up layitlow dont want u 2 be next fundio.. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 17 2011, 04:21 PM~19622705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 17 2011, 03:23 PM~19621735
> *What up prospect  :wave:
> *


foo i started this shit . this the mutha fucken thankz i get.. HELLO


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 17 2011, 03:36 PM~19621870
> *:wave:  :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: uffin: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive been looking for a month for a door and i found one yesterday, so i stip all the old paint off today...still pushing


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 17 2011, 05:57 PM~19623081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:







:twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 17 2011, 05:10 PM~19623217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 17 2011, 05:02 PM~19623127
> *Ive been looking for a month for a door and i found one yesterday, so i stip all the old paint off today...still pushing
> 
> 
> ...


i got the left one if you need it :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 17 2011, 05:06 PM~19623168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 17 2011, 05:10 PM~19623217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 17 2011, 01:28 PM~19620888
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbBV4AO59E
> *


BAD ASS BEN! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 17 2011, 05:55 PM~19623619
> *BAD ASS BEN! :biggrin:
> *


thanks but provoked dropped it off this morning hes fast


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]*



































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 17 2011, 04:21 PM~19622705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: hno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 17 2011, 07:07 PM~19623728
> *thanks but provoked dropped it off this morning hes fast
> *


SIMON AND HE GOT DOWN WE WANT TO DO A VIDEO IN PALM SPRINGS YOU GUY'S DOWN!?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 17 2011, 04:57 PM~19623081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 17 2011, 06:09 PM~19623753
> *SIMON AND HE GOT DOWN WE WANT TO DO A VIDEO IN PALM SPRINGS YOU GUY'S DOWN!?
> *


always :yes: i got your back


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 17 2011, 04:58 PM~19623092
> *foo i started this shit . this the mutha fucken thankz i get.. HELLO
> *


 :biggrin: :420:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 17 2011, 05:06 PM~19623168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 17 2011, 02:23 PM~19621735
> *What up prospect  :wave:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

(DESERT INK)  SOON STAY TUNED! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 17 2011, 12:24 PM~19620384
> *went to Sal's on sunday and got some ink work , portrait of my son Bird   :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 17 2011, 08:05 PM~19624357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 17 2011, 07:21 PM~19624536
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hows the 65 tranny coming?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbBV4AO59E


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 17 2011, 07:34 PM~19624698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

whats up *Rafa Viejitos*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 17 2011, 07:05 PM~19624357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

what up pasa's 

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: streetkingz13, RO INDIO 321, st1984, 61neb, Indio123, Rafa Viejitos
:wave:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 17 2011, 04:57 PM~19623081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I talked to her today she said to tell u she has a vato but to let u know her primo is single & ready to mingle. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 17 2011, 07:05 PM~19624357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I already reserved my room :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 17 2011, 08:57 PM~19625912
> *I talked to her today she said to tell u she has a vato but to let u know her primo is single & ready to mingle. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 17 2011, 08:59 PM~19625934
> *I already reserved my room :biggrin:
> *


what about me :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 17 2011, 08:57 PM~19625912
> *I talked to her today she said to tell u she has a vato but to let u know her primo is single & ready to mingle. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: damn it.... simon scared her away!  :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 17 2011, 09:05 PM~19626023
> *:wow: damn it.... simon scared her away!  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 17 2011, 02:12 PM~19621169
> *61neb ro321 ro123 st1984 igorilla hey guys its me sixt4nia im in the house. :
> *


Punal sam........


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 17 2011, 07:05 PM~19624357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: thats adrian 62, ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 17 2011, 09:38 PM~19625649
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbBV4AO59E
> *


Firme video...ben.ROLLERZ ONLY TTT......... :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 17 2011, 09:57 PM~19625912
> *I talked to her today she said to tell u she has a vato but to let u know her primo is single & ready to mingle. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 17 2011, 10:09 PM~19626067
> *Punal sam........
> *


hey fat boy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 17 2011, 10:00 PM~19625945
> *what about me :biggrin:
> *


i know i dont even have 2 ask :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

WE ARE THINKINNG OF CRUISING DOWN TOWN PALM SPRINGS ON SATURDAY AROUND 9PM JUST SEEING WHOS DOWN TO GO


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 17 2011, 09:35 PM~19626386
> *i know i dont even have 2 ask :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 17 2011, 09:22 PM~19626247
> *Firme video...ben.ROLLERZ ONLY TTT......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

t.t.t.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbBV4AO59E


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

WUT UP ROCH LIL 760ROADMASTER


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 18 2011, 11:43 AM~19630132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jan 18 2011, 01:37 PM~19630594
> *WUT UP ROCH LIL 760ROADMASTER
> *



Wats up eddie how you been?


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Jan 18 2011, 04:24 PM~19632077
> *Wats up eddie how you been?
> *


good ha wats up with the 64


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

wat up indio


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:tongue:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 16 2011, 10:34 PM~19616567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN DID AB QENTANIA JOIN YOUR CLUB :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jan 18 2011, 06:32 PM~19633799
> *wat up indio
> *


What's up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Sal getting down on Orlandos wagon piece. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:20 PM~19635100
> *WHEN DID AB QENTANIA JOIN YOUR CLUB :cheesy:
> *


Lolololololololololol


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 18 2011, 08:49 PM~19635280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sal might as well live in the coachella valley :biggrin:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jan 18 2011, 07:21 PM~19633667
> *good ha wats up with the 64
> *


Haven't worked on it ima while  
Need to get a job to finish it


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 18 2011, 12:43 PM~19630132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

:biggrin: orale Simon


> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 17 2011, 12:51 PM~19620588
> *Notorious pig. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WORKING ON THE CALENDAR I NEED LOGOS RAZA IF YOUR A SPONSOR HIT ME UP E-MAIL YOUR LOGOS SO I CAN GET THIS GOING.(GRACIAS)


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MINI CALENDARS ALSO AVAILABLE!$4.00 MIN 10


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GET YOUR ADS'S GOING CVTV AND KKUU92.7 RIGHT CLICK SAVE PRINT AND HIT UP THE HOMIE PROVOK!








(760)832-1243 (760)863-6865 FIRST COME FIRST SERVED $150.00 GETS YOU CVTV AND RADIO SHOUTOUT'S


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 19 2011, 03:53 AM~19637141
> *WORKING ON THE CALENDAR I NEED LOGOS RAZA IF YOUR A SPONSOR HIT ME UP E-MAIL YOUR LOGOS SO I CAN GET THIS GOING.(GRACIAS)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 19 2011, 03:53 AM~19637141
> *WORKING ON THE CALENDAR I NEED LOGOS RAZA IF YOUR A SPONSOR HIT ME UP E-MAIL YOUR LOGOS SO I CAN GET THIS GOING.(GRACIAS)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 19 2011, 02:55 AM~19637148
> *MINI CALENDARS ALSO AVAILABLE!$4.00 MIN 10
> 
> 
> ...


What happen to 5 min :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 19 2011, 03:05 AM~19637159
> *GET YOUR ADS'S GOING CVTV AND KKUU92.7 RIGHT CLICK SAVE PRINT AND HIT UP THE HOMIE PROVOK!
> 
> 
> ...


What happen to 100 bucks $$$$$


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 19 2011, 03:53 AM~19637141
> *WORKING ON THE CALENDAR I NEED LOGOS RAZA IF YOUR A SPONSOR HIT ME UP E-MAIL YOUR LOGOS SO I CAN GET THIS GOING.(GRACIAS)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

I did a test panel viper GTS blue pearl coat, sorry reactions test panel anyways

















im going to spray some blue candy today for fun


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 19 2011, 08:22 AM~19637840
> *What happen to 5 min :biggrin:
> *


My bad 5 min


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 19 2011, 08:29 AM~19637876
> *What happen to 100 bucks $$$$$
> *


Shhhhhhh that's bend hookup


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

. 

*Mas sprung * 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 19 2011, 11:08 AM~19638916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Queen Latifah and her stunna shades!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572332


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

MARK YOUR CALENDARS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Jan 19 2011, 09:25 PM~19644492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Jan 19 2011, 09:25 PM~19644492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STREET KINGZ CC WELL BE THERE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Jan 19 2011, 08:25 PM~19644492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

A LIL SOME SOME FROM JAE!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 19 2011, 10:30 PM~19645242
> *A LIL SOME SOME FROM JAE!
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Orlando got started on my bumper kit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 19 2011, 10:38 PM~19646164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


with patterns on it?, thats badass


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Putting patterns on the back to. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 19 2011, 10:59 PM~19646312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. And for those that don't know the piesa himself. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 19 2011, 11:01 PM~19646330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*mas puto* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 19 2011, 10:59 PM~19646312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*just get it over with indio*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 19 2011, 03:45 PM~19641592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Jan 19 2011, 08:25 PM~19644492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

MARK YOUR CALENDARS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 19 2011, 11:01 PM~19646330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

WE ARE CRUISING ON THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AROUND 9PM DOWNTOWN PALM SPRINGS COME OUT AND JOIN US


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 20 2011, 12:47 AM~19646663
> * WE ARE CRUISING ON THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AROUND 9PM DOWNTOWN PALM SPRINGS COME OUT AND JOIN US
> *


STARTING LOCATION?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

MARK YOUR CALENDARS
[/quote]


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 20 2011, 12:03 AM~19646349
> *mas puto :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just call him DUMBO with thousebig ass earz :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 19 2011, 11:59 PM~19646312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

BEN ur the bestmy newwBFF      :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 20 2011, 12:06 AM~19646369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jan 20 2011, 12:47 AM~19646663
> * WE ARE CRUISING ON THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AROUND 9PM DOWNTOWN PALM SPRINGS COME OUT AND JOIN US
> *


we well bthere :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 20 2011, 09:21 AM~19648681
> *just call him DUMBO with thousebig ass earz  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Call him dad the way u normally do. Don't try to be brave on the CPU u saw what happen to one layitlow member u wanna be next. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 20 2011, 06:54 PM~19653211
> *we well bthere :biggrin:
> *


Hey David, Tell Trini call Me ASAP.... Please


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 20 2011, 08:10 PM~19654056
> *Call him dad the way u normally do. Don't try to be brave on the CPU u saw what happen to one layitlow member u wanna be next. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 20 2011, 10:19 PM~19655594
> *Hey David, Tell Trini call Me ASAP.... Please
> *


done


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Jan 19 2011, 09:25 PM~19644492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: FREE LAP DANCE'S?????


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 20 2011, 10:23 PM~19655641
> *done
> *


Thanks Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 20 2011, 10:27 PM~19655707
> *Thanks Homie...  :thumbsup:
> *


no prob :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 20 2011, 08:10 PM~19654056
> *Call him dad the way u normally do. Don't try to be brave on the CPU u saw what happen to one layitlow member u wanna be next. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hay fundio dont start couse i dont want top dog kiking us out . remembr were HOMIES :biggrin: :biggrin: OK BP :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: and llrt fat boy fight 4 him salf :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 20 2011, 11:40 PM~19657151
> *hay fundio dont start  couse i dont want top dog kiking  us out . remembr were HOMIES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  OK  BP  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  and llrt fat boy fight 4 him salf :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 20 2011, 10:50 PM~19656003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


StreetKingz and StreetQueenz we are there!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

.







:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 21 2011, 08:24 AM~19658593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 21 2011, 08:24 AM~19658593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos that guy in the back he looks guy :boink:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

MARK YOUR CALENDARS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 20 2011, 02:42 PM~19651465
> *BEN ur the bestmy newwBFF           :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 20 2011, 07:16 AM~19647549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 21 2011, 11:45 AM~19660091
> *whos that guy in the back he looks guy  :boink:
> *


u mean gay? I dont know but hes good with the paint gun


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 21 2011, 12:58 AM~19657217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 21 2011, 11:47 AM~19660125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there chillin with the rollerz


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

uh


> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 20 2011, 03:42 PM~19651465
> *BEN ur the bestmy newwBFF           :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You sound gay what a ***.....putoooooooooooooooooo.... :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 21 2011, 04:21 PM~19662148
> *u mean gay? I dont know but hes good with the paint gun
> *


He's alright :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

.







.







.







. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 21 2011, 11:08 PM~19665198
> *
> 
> 
> ...





That's nice who did it fool does he have a vato :roflmao:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 22 2011, 12:24 AM~19665261
> *That's nice who did it fool does he have a vato  :roflmao:
> *


YA >>MEE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 21 2011, 11:39 PM~19665059
> *uh
> You sound gay what a ***.....putoooooooooooooooooo.... :biggrin:
> *


hay i lernd it by waching u...remember ^.^ROLLERZONLY^.^. :wow:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 22 2011, 12:08 AM~19665198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Damn those coROnas u brought yesterday were Firme sam. Dam queer I'm gonna call u simon Jr. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 21 2011, 11:08 PM~19665198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :wow: hows the rim going to look?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 22 2011, 12:39 AM~19665496
> *YA >>MEE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 22 2011, 01:44 AM~19665515
> *hay i lernd it by waching u...remember ^.^ROLLERZONLY^.^. :wow:
> *


Talking about jotos are you a stay at home mommy........miss SEXXY4NIA.......WE ALL LOVE YOU MOMMY....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 22 2011, 08:57 AM~19666263
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 22 2011, 11:38 AM~19667370
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I LOVE SAMMY HES COOL :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 22 2011, 01:04 PM~19667537
> *I LOVE SAMMY HES COOL :biggrin:
> *


thanks esa me to


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

fuck simon :boink:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 22 2011, 01:49 PM~19667740
> *fuck simon :boink:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so u finally accept it huh R.O PROSPECT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 22 2011, 01:04 PM~19667537
> *I LOVE SAMMYS CULO! :biggrin:
> *


X84 :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 22 2011, 01:04 PM~19667537
> *I LOVE SAMMY HES COOL :biggrin:
> *


Ya his CULO........


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Good to meet you today Indio123.


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 22 2011, 01:55 PM~19667776
> *X84 :biggrin:
> *


hay mamon i mean simon imean seemen u know ur name stdz imean simom. thouse fuckerz at the shop know my password so dont beleave whatz beeing SAID..someonez trying 2 start shitt.OK PRASPECT :angry:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 22 2011, 01:04 PM~19667537
> *I LOVE SAMMY HES COOL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Where's Roba Vatz? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 22 2011, 02:21 PM~19667910
> *hay mamon i mean simon imean seemen u know ur name stdz imean simom. thouse fuckerz at the shop know my password so dont beleave whatz beeing SAID..someonez trying 2 start shitt.OK PRASPECT :angry:
> *


Wtf writng a story foo.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 22 2011, 01:21 PM~19667910
> *hay mamon i mean simon imean seemen u know ur name stdz imean simom. thouse fuckerz at the shop are bad ass i love SWITCH HAPPY and i like to start shit OK PRASPECT :angry:
> *


thanks sammy :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Came up on a complete set of 5.20s 13 for sale. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 22 2011, 02:52 PM~19668048
> *thanks sammy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

i love R.O. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 22 2011, 02:38 PM~19667969
> *Wtf writng a story foo.
> *


SHUT UP DAD  :rimshot:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 22 2011, 01:14 PM~19667877
> *Good to meet you today Indio123.
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE SEEING YOU PETE :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 22 2011, 02:21 PM~19667910
> *hay mamon i mean simon imean seemen u know ur name stdz imean simom. thouse fuckerz at the shop know my password so dont beleave whatz beeing SAID..someonez trying 2 start shitt.OK PRASPECT :angry:
> *


Bish pleez don't make me call Dexter joto! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 22 2011, 11:55 AM~19667147
> *Talking about jotos are you a stay at home mommy........miss SEXXY4NIA.......WE ALL LOVE YOU MOMMY....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We should get him a stitched R.O PROSPECT apron so he can bake us some cookies and not get his dress dirty :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 22 2011, 02:30 PM~19667937
> *Where's Roba Vatz? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 22 2011, 02:38 PM~19667969
> *Wtf writng a story foo.
> *


Its his life story semen and stdz pobre vato we need to pray for him :yessad: :yessad: :tears:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone cruising 2nite palm springs


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 22 2011, 02:53 PM~19668050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I call BULLSHIT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 22 2011, 01:14 PM~19667877
> *Good to meet you today Indio123.
> *


U too bro. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 22 2011, 02:58 PM~19668079
> *SHUT UP DAD    :rimshot:
> *


He's paisa u can call him papi joto!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 22 2011, 03:16 PM~19668484
> *I call BULLSHIT!!! :cheesy:
> *


U got money for them if not STFU window shopper. Go unclogg a toilet or something. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 22 2011, 04:28 PM~19668551
> *U got money for them if not STFU window shopper. Go unclogg a toilet or something. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 22 2011, 01:53 PM~19668050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 22 2011, 01:14 PM~19667877
> *Good to meet you today Indio123.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 22 2011, 03:28 PM~19668551
> *U got money for them if not STFU window shopper. Go unclogg a toilet or something. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 22 2011, 04:16 PM~19668484
> *I call BULLSHIT!!! :cheesy:
> *


No B.S. I delivered them to Switch Happy Autoworks.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 22 2011, 03:01 PM~19668100
> *:thumbsup: NICE SEEING YOU PETE  :biggrin:
> *


Always good to see the Felix family.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 22 2011, 05:39 PM~19668946
> *No B.S. I delivered them to Switch Happy Autoworks.
> *


I know I'm just messing with him


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 22 2011, 06:20 PM~19669163
> *I know I'm just messing with him
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Streetkingz StreetQueenz intoxicated royal fantasies open the door in palms vault everyone let's do this


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 22 2011, 04:14 PM~19668476
> *anyone cruising 2nite  palm springs
> *


Where here SK SQ RF Intoxicated


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 22 2011, 09:36 PM~19670697
> *Where here SK SQ RF Intoxicated
> *


omar call my


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS IN THA HOUSSEEE!!!!!!! WUTS CRACKIN ABEL????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Desert Boys in the house


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Palms :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

sissyies u know ho u r.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 22 2011, 09:42 PM~19671191
> *sissyies u know ho u r.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for coming by lots of gifts :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 22 2011, 01:53 PM~19668050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
sold*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 22 2011, 10:02 PM~19671338
> *
> sold
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

see you tomorrow ssindio64 :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Jan 22 2011, 08:55 PM~19670834
> *MANIACOS IN THA HOUSSEEE!!!!!!! WUTS CRACKIN ABEL????
> *


JUST CHILLIN LOCO AND YOU..


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 22 2011, 10:55 AM~19667147
> *Talking about jotos are you a stay at home mommy........miss SEXXY4NIA.......WE ALL LOVE YOU MOMMY....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


his new name is Mr. mom :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 22 2011, 08:31 AM~19666430
> *Damn those coROnas u brought yesterday were Firme sam. Dam queer  I'm gonna call u simon Jr. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


true :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*MARK YOUR CALENDARS*


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 22 2011, 10:12 PM~19670972
> *Palms :biggrin:
> *


street kingz in house yes


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 23 2011, 12:04 AM~19671357
> *JUST CHILLIN LOCO AND YOU..
> *


hell yea posted got my drink on at the casino... i was looking for jr but no jr...


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 22 2011, 11:03 PM~19671349
> *see you tomorrow ssindio64 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

What's up Valle


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 23 2011, 11:51 AM~19674056
> *What's up Valle
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 23 2011, 11:51 AM~19674056
> *What's up Valle
> *


WHAT UP I SEE METAL FLAKE IN YOUR FUTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK RAZA PIC TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1ST SK-SQ MEETING!
















CHITO'S MONTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









THE REST
























































THE KIDS AND THE QUEENZ!!!!!!!
























OUR PROSPECT! AFTER $1000.00 ENTERY FEE AND $100.00 A MONTH I WILL KICK HIM OUT MY SELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!JK.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2ND PALMS SPRINGS CRUISE NIGHT!
VIDEO UP SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











3RD RUBY'S FOR BREAKFAST JEFE AND WIFE ABEL AND WIFE DAVID DRIVING THE 37 WHATTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND ME!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

NICE PICS OMAR :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AND LAST CRUISE DOWN EL PASEO EN THE BIG BAD P.D.13 PURO PEDO BUT YES PALM DESERT!
















































































DONE FOOTBALL TIME GREEN BAY VS BEARS GO CARLOS!!!!!!!!!!!GREEN BAY! :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Nice pixz!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 23 2011, 01:23 PM~19674762
> *Nice pixz!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS!I HAVE TONS BUT LETS WAIT TILL IT HITS THE STREET! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

A LIL TEASER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 23 2011, 12:23 PM~19674279
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :420:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

PAGE 500 FIRME.............................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 18 2011, 12:43 PM~19630132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 23 2011, 01:36 PM~19674830
> *A LIL TEASER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS SHOP.....


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 23 2011, 03:23 PM~19675531
> *WHOS SHOP.....
> *


IDK, it says Roman's Auto Body
LOL


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 23 2011, 03:30 PM~19675571
> *IDK, it says Roman's Auto Body
> LOL
> *


FIRME


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 23 2011, 03:47 PM~19675692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn the 1st hyna is firme.

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

***...


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 23 2011, 04:16 PM~19675856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THERE YOU GO SIMON .....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 23 2011, 12:43 PM~19674447
> *2ND PALMS SPRINGS CRUISE NIGHT!
> VIDEO UP SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CHANEL 3 NOW


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 23 2011, 04:33 PM~19676006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbBV4AO59E


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DAVID PICK UP YOUR PHONE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

EL PASEO PIMPIN!


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 22 2011, 11:03 PM~19671349
> *see you tomorrow ssindio64 :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME IN>> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 23 2011, 02:57 PM~19675741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

hay bff were u at..^.^ :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 23 2011, 02:57 PM~19675741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That vato is gay. :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jan 23 2011, 03:03 PM~19675771
> *Damn the 1st hyna is firme.
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Don't be checking my ruca. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 23 2011, 08:41 PM~19678314
> *WELCOME  IN>> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X84


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 23 2011, 03:21 PM~19675903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X84 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 23 2011, 09:11 PM~19678586
> *X84 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Get off my sack bish! :uh:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 23 2011, 02:57 PM~19675741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 23 2011, 06:03 PM~19676684
> *CHANEL 3 NOW
> *


Seen it bad ass ROLLERZ ONLY to the top TTT,


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Professor klump! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 23 2011, 02:47 PM~19675692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 23 2011, 03:55 PM~19676187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a line up :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> ***...
> Who are trying to dog ESA, dont you know i'm LOKO!!!!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> > ***...
> > Who are trying to dog ESA, dont you know i'm LOKO!!!!
> >
> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Dam sam what have u been eating tube steak & gargole nuts. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 24 2011, 06:35 PM~19686221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahlol..so funny..beesh :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Shit simon haven't seen u a couple days eating alot of bananas huh. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 24 2011, 06:05 PM~19686534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Jan 24 2011, 06:05 PM~19686537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like 55 inches :drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

QcUPj_qTars&feature


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

65e4ZNDpwas&NR

BIG MONSTRO PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 24 2011, 06:35 PM~19686221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's funny pic .high school pic sam


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 24 2011, 07:05 PM~19686534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where can i adopt him.he looks lonely.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 23 2011, 08:46 PM~19678378
> *hay bff were u at..^.^ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Here. Bff


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 24 2011, 08:16 PM~19688353
> *Where can i adopt him.he looks lonely.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

TTT..


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

R.I.P M.J :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 24 2011, 09:40 PM~19688723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha ah haha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 24 2011, 09:22 PM~19688437
> *Here. Bff
> *


your my BBFF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 24 2011, 09:45 PM~19688798
> *your my BBFF :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No your bff....


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 24 2011, 08:40 PM~19688723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 24 2011, 09:45 PM~19688798
> *your my BBFF :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


S.T.F.U EVERYBODY KNOWS U GUYS R BUTT BUDDIES FOREVER :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 24 2011, 10:12 PM~19689224
> *:loco:
> *


So he fondled u to??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. How cute SAMs baby picture. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 24 2011, 09:24 PM~19689342
> *So he fondled u to??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :twak: no..


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. La princess fea. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 24 2011, 09:42 PM~19689552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


come on simon get him back.. :roflmao:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 24 2011, 10:42 PM~19689552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


itz orlando an dhis son :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 24 2011, 09:55 PM~19689678
> *come on simon get him back.. :roflmao:
> *


That foooo don't want none.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 24 2011, 10:09 PM~19689803
> *That foooo don't want none.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=410029&st=4560


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jan 23 2011, 04:55 PM~19676187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 24 2011, 10:42 PM~19689552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Simon, just give up!! your an Oger..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

. La princess fea. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

. Shit simon haven't seen u a couple days eating alot of bananas huh. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.gifsoup.com/view2/1813561/66-impala-ss-o.gif

FOR SALE 9,000


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 25 2011, 07:40 PM~19697584
> *http://www.gifsoup.com/view2/1813561/66-impala-ss-o.gif
> 
> FOR SALE      9,000
> *


thats max's impala super clean


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 25 2011, 07:42 PM~19697597
> *thats max's impala super clean
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 25 2011, 08:51 PM~19698351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 25 2011, 08:51 PM~19698351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


firme pic

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FOR THE BIG HOMIE JUAN TIJERINA! :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Que honda Omar?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 25 2011, 09:41 PM~19698991
> *FOR THE BIG HOMIE JUAN TIJERINA! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks really nice :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 25 2011, 09:44 PM~19699031
> *Que honda Omar?
> *


Q-vo bro como va todo?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 25 2011, 09:44 PM~19699044
> *that looks really nice :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

:biggrin: messed up simon


> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 25 2011, 02:06 PM~19694245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 25 2011, 09:33 PM~19698919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VALLE


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>THIS WEEKEND TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]</span>*


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

hay ben ...over hahahlol  :biggrin:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

WATZ UP VALLE. :wave:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hotel info here the number so u can reserve Cocopah Resort 928-722-6677....tell them u there for car show for discount rate...Feb12, 2011 United Dreams supershow yuma, az


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil 760roadmaster_@Jan 27 2011, 01:33 PM~19714008
> *WATZ UP VALLE. :wave:
> *


Q~VO EDDIE WATS GOOD LIL HOMIE.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 27 2011, 08:30 PM~19717619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 27 2011, 08:58 PM~19717921
> *nice pic
> *


  GRACIAS!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

where is everybody at :angry:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jan 27 2011, 08:18 PM~19717462
> *Q~VO EDDIE WATS GOOD LIL HOMIE.
> *


wat up


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>Tomorrow TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]</span>*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 24 2011, 08:12 PM~19686631
> *looks like 55 inches :drama:
> *


MANIACOS BE PUTTIN DOWN GONNA COME OUT EVEN STRONGER... 55inches? more like sittin on the bumper 78inches....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking for some clean wires


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Jan 28 2011, 07:45 PM~19725877
> *MANIACOS BE PUTTIN DOWN GONNA COME OUT EVEN STRONGER... 55inches? more like sittin on the bumper 78inches....
> *


 :uh: Man i was at that show that car never touched the bumper not even on the Pedal :rofl: 

:wow: I Dont Know About Now But We Will Just Have To Wait And See... I Heard Its Coming Back Out???


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>TODAY TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]</span>*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 28 2011, 08:08 PM~19726515
> *Looking for some clean wires
> *


what gage


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Redrum has been on the bumper lots of times


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jan 28 2011, 10:10 PM~19727047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea Im Sure Its Has... But Not When I Saw It


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

.







. Who's next getting down at switch happy. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 28 2011, 10:19 PM~19727122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


y qea is geting SIXt4NIA ink ed on his maseta..go fat boy go .. :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Hector getting hooked up. *** sam bring some beer ask Ur wife if u can come out. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

CALMADO PETE THEY ARE WATCHIN YOU :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

come get me beesh.. :buttkick: :buttkick: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 28 2011, 10:40 PM~19727912
> *come get me beesh.. :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

. Shit simon haven't seen u a couple days eating alot of bananas huh. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 28 2011, 10:19 PM~19727122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: who's next..........


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af347/...io/b050aba2.jpg[/img].
> 
> Ouch, that must of hurt, Rollerz on the dome!! :thumbsup:


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 28 2011, 09:18 PM~19726603
> *:uh: Man i was at that show that car never touched the bumper not even on the Pedal  :rofl:
> 
> :wow: I Dont Know About Now But We Will Just Have To Wait And See... I Heard Its Coming Back Out???
> *











old town indio car show


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS TTT


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

we dont even need to bring out redrum ill serve any royal fantasy car with my shit... MANIACOS


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS in tha house takin over the game, paint,chrome,interior,hopps shit wut else can we clown on next..lol


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>TODAY TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX. SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]</span>*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 29 2011, 03:37 PM~19731563
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>TODAY TATTOO PARTY IN INDIO SPONCERED BY BEN FELIX.  SAL ELIAS WILL BE COMING ON 1-29-11 AND 1-30-11 2 DAYS SAT. & SUN. CALL ME FOR INFOR $20.00 DOLLAR DEPOSIT GETS YOU A SPOT THANKS VALLE
> 760 863-4863 OR EMAIL [email protected]</span>
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maniacos760_@Jan 29 2011, 01:30 PM~19731176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Jan 29 2011, 02:21 PM~19731483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this a joke?  u dont have to lie to kick it bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 28 2011, 09:19 PM~19727122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

indio come pick me up letz go 2 switchhappy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 29 2011, 07:00 PM~19732308
> *is this a joke?  u dont have to lie to kick it bro.... :biggrin:
> *


explane your self foo???? got a probem hit me up 760 702 4676


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

who the fuk is this shoresmokesalot?????


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

supppp????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 29 2011, 06:52 PM~19732693
> *:wow:
> *


Q-VO BRO QUE TE DIJE!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 29 2011, 07:23 PM~19732896
> *Q-VO BRO QUE TE DIJE!
> *


Gracias Bro, I owe you one, or at least a cold one.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 29 2011, 07:37 PM~19732980
> *Gracias Bro, I owe you one, or at least a cold one.
> *


ALL GOOD BRO HIT ME UP WHEN YOU DOWN HERE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 29 2011, 05:52 PM~19732260
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY BRO HOW DID THAT WORK OUT? HIT ME UP!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIA PAGE KEEP THE BULL SH!T OUT OR PM'S PLEASE!


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Jan 29 2011, 06:41 PM~19732592
> *who the fuk is this shoresmokesalot?????
> *


dnt even trip mark maniacos coming out deep all clean cars chrome paint and hopp not no trailer shit.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 29 2011, 07:46 PM~19733039
> *ALL GOOD BRO HIT ME UP WHEN YOU DOWN HERE!
> *


will do


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

AND WE DRIVE OUR SHIT..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

DNT EVEN HAVE TO SERVE WITH THE CARS THIS WILL SERVE THEM..LOL


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...02&f=6&t=386983


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. What's up simon where u at: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Jan 29 2011, 05:31 PM~19732522
> *explane your self foo???? got a probem hit me up 760 702 4676
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 29 2011, 07:34 PM~19733388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did u say feb is when the calendar will be done?


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Jan 29 2011, 03:13 PM~19731429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND THATS ONLY THE BEGINING WE GOT MORE FOR THAT ASS!!  AND ALL OF THEM ARE STREET CARS DRIVEN EVERYDAY NO TRAILER QUEENS OVER HERE!!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil 760roadmaster_@Jan 29 2011, 07:59 PM~19733141
> *DNT EVEN HAVE TO SERVE WITH THE CARS THIS WILL SERVE THEM..LOL
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: Yea That Shit Only Weighs Like 20 Pounds... :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 29 2011, 06:37 PM~19732980
> *Gracias Bro, I owe you one, or at least a cold one.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Jan 29 2011, 05:41 PM~19732592
> *who the fuk is this shoresmokesalot?????
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 29 2011, 08:36 PM~19733402
> *did u say feb is when the calendar will be done?
> *


1ST WEEK OF FEB! :biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 29 2011, 09:29 PM~19733824
> *1ST WEEK OF FEB! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 29 2011, 08:53 PM~19733533
> *:ugh: Yea That Shit Only Weighs Like 20 Pounds... :biggrin:
> *


LOL BUT DNT EVEN TRIP THIS IS JUST ME BEING BORED AT THE SHOP BUT ME AND MY DAD GOT SOMETHING COMING OUT.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil 760roadmaster_@Jan 29 2011, 09:34 PM~19733878
> *LOL BUT DNT EVEN TRIP THIS IS JUST ME BEING BORED AT THE SHOP BUT ME AND MY DAD GOT SOMETHING COMING OUT.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Cool Cant Wait Too See It, Your Dad Is Really Good At What He Does....
But That Doesnt Mean We Are Gonna Lay Back And Take It, We Are Still Gonna Come At You Guys Hard As Fuck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 29 2011, 09:42 PM~19733957
> *Thats Cool Cant Wait Too See It, Your Dad Is Really Good At What He Does....
> But That Doesnt Mean We Are Gonna Lay Back And Take It, We Are Still Gonna Come At You Guys Hard As Fuck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: YUP IS ANYTHING GOING ON FOR THE PARIADE IN FEB.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil 760roadmaster_@Jan 29 2011, 09:46 PM~19733995
> *:cheesy: YUP IS ANYTHING GOING ON FOR THE PARIADE IN FEB.
> *


 :nosad: I Havent Heard Anything Ive been Meaning To Hit Up Big AJ I Think He's In Charge of That :dunno: But I Havent Got Around To It :|


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 29 2011, 09:01 PM~19733597
> *:biggrin:
> *



BEHAVE FOO... :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BOMBS AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ BOMB SQUAD!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice


> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 29 2011, 07:49 PM~19733064
> *FAMILIA PAGE KEEP THE BULL SH!T OUT OR PM'S PLEASE!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 29 2011, 10:26 PM~19734944
> *BEHAVE FOO... :biggrin:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2011, 08:58 AM~19736196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*Any pictures from the tattoo party?*


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 29 2011, 08:03 PM~19733169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaaayum so that's what I would look like if we were related :dunno: :ugh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CVTV CHANEL 3 :biggrin:


----------



## TONYBOY V.P (Nov 27, 2006)

LETS HOP....BLACK HISTORY DAY HOP AT VALLEY AUTO ACCESORIES..565 OLEANDER ROAD..PALM SPRINGS CA 92262....INVITE..LETS HAVE FUN


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONYBOY V.P_@Jan 30 2011, 06:21 PM~19739631
> *LETS HOP....BLACK HISTORY DAY HOP AT VALLEY AUTO ACCESORIES..565 OLEANDER ROAD..PALM SPRINGS CA 92262....INVITE..LETS HAVE FUN
> *


no ruth hardy park this year


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jan 30 2011, 06:07 PM~19739505
> *now ur talking some shyt pan-chita dont make me come by ur pad and fuck u up like ur cunado u member puto and just so every 1 knows the CAPRICE was mine fool so dont get credit 4 it and keep ur fuckend nose out of or name bishhh MANIACOS TTMFT
> *


Nobody used Your name or you clubs name homie thats my primo man i mess with him you know he called us out so we jus use what we got and right now its the Caprice we jus let the cars do what they do


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Jan 30 2011, 06:07 PM~19739505
> *now ur talking some shyt pan-chita dont make me come by ur pad and fuck u up like ur cunado u member puto and just so every 1 knows the CAPRICE was mine fool so dont get credit 4 it and keep ur fuckend nose out of or name bishhh MANIACOS TTMFT
> *



The only shit talking I see comes from you. 
YOU ARE BANNED AGAIN.


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil 760roadmaster_@Jan 29 2011, 09:34 PM~19733878
> *LOL BUT DNT EVEN TRIP THIS IS JUST ME BEING BORED AT THE SHOP BUT ME AND MY DAD GOT SOMETHING COMING OUT.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TONYBOY V.P_@Jan 30 2011, 06:21 PM~19739631
> *LETS HOP....BLACK HISTORY DAY HOP AT VALLEY AUTO ACCESORIES..565 OLEANDER ROAD..PALM SPRINGS CA 92262....INVITE..LETS HAVE FUN
> *


We Will be There


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 30 2011, 05:40 PM~19739798
> *We Will be There
> *


PANCHITO LAY OFF YOU DONT CALL THE SHOTS!!! IF ANYONE HAS ANY GRIPS CALL ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS MANDO ... CUT OUT THE B.S. ...


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TONYBOY V.P_@Jan 30 2011, 06:21 PM~19739631
> *LETS HOP....BLACK HISTORY DAY HOP AT VALLEY AUTO ACCESORIES..565 OLEANDER ROAD..PALM SPRINGS CA 92262....INVITE..LETS HAVE FUN
> *


WAT UP TONY


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 30 2011, 05:35 PM~19739749
> *The only shit talking I see comes from you.
> YOU ARE BANNED AGAIN.
> *


Oh chet


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

nice weekend lots of tat's at the shop. thanks again sal :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's Ricky u coming to the hop at the lynxx :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 30 2011, 10:07 PM~19742109
> *nice weekend lots of tat's at the shop. thanks again sal  :biggrin:
> *


PICS NINJA!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 30 2011, 09:07 PM~19742109
> *nice weekend lots of tat's at the shop. thanks again sal  :biggrin:
> *


whats up indio :420:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2011, 09:08 PM~19742117
> *PICS NINJA!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ill send it to your phone


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Waiting for donal to call to see if he orderd the merchandise


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 30 2011, 09:11 PM~19742157
> *Waiting for donal to call to see if he orderd the merchandise
> *


 :thumbsup: nice :run:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2011, 09:08 PM~19742117
> *PICS NINJA!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


done


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 30 2011, 10:17 PM~19742231
> *done
> *


ORALE OMAR POST UP DA PICS OF THEM TATS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 30 2011, 09:18 PM~19742240
> *ORALE OMAR POST UP DA PICS OF THEM TATS
> *


you can put my omar :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 30 2011, 09:19 PM~19742251
> *you can put my omar  :biggrin:
> *


Post the one with my name on it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

oh chet st1984 is on what up bRO


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 30 2011, 09:22 PM~19742278
> *Post the one with my name on it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: lol


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

They must of let him off the leash for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 30 2011, 09:25 PM~19742308
> *They must of let him off the leash for a while. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Ben's PAPA CUCO!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 29 2011, 07:03 PM~19733169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2011, 10:32 PM~19742388
> *Ben's PAPA CUCO!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS NICE :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 30 2011, 10:32 PM~19742397
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2011, 09:32 PM~19742388
> *Ben's PAPA CUCO!
> 
> 
> ...


12-25-17 / 6-2-05 R.I.P. 17 years old at that time


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 30 2011, 09:34 PM~19742421
> *THAT LOOKS NICE :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 30 2011, 10:23 PM~19742284
> *oh chet st1984 is on what up bRO
> *


Lol what's crackin bROtha :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Jan 30 2011, 09:34 PM~19742428
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2011, 09:38 PM~19742455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks omar :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 30 2011, 10:22 PM~19742278
> *Post the one with my name on it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2011, 09:40 PM~19742482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he wished


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Jan 30 2011, 09:39 PM~19742469
> *Lol what's crackin bROtha :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


r u going to need the truck let me know hyna


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 30 2011, 10:25 PM~19742308
> *They must of let him off the leash for a while. :biggrin:
> *


Chale ese I snuck away :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2011, 09:51 PM~19742594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice simon kiss ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 30 2011, 10:11 PM~19742157
> *Waiting for donal to call to see if he orderd the merchandise
> *


puro pedo donal


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2011, 09:51 PM~19742594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a down ass hoodrat. :biggrin: o


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Jan 30 2011, 09:54 PM~19742633
> *puro pedo donal
> *


That's what I'm saying he jus got the money and ran.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 30 2011, 10:01 PM~19742706
> *That's a down ass hoodrat. :biggrin: o
> *


HELL YA. LUCKY :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Jan 30 2011, 09:54 PM~19742633
> *puro pedo donal
> *


what's sapping :biggrin: ceazzz


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*this is what sammy was talking about indio  * 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=137112


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*check this out guys*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2011, 11:18 PM~19742871
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"Oh Hell Yeah"
Omar, THANKS!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2011, 10:18 PM~19742871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*o chet* :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 30 2011, 11:19 PM~19742884
> *"Oh Hell Yeah"
> Omar, THANKS!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2011, 10:27 PM~19742960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LIL TEASER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2011, 10:36 PM~19743032
> *LIL TEASER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice work omar :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

1ST TIME PHOTOSHOP WORK WHAT DO YOU THINK!?????????????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2 MORE LET ME KNOW!? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 30 2011, 11:13 PM~19742825
> *this is what sammy was talking about indio
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=137112
> *


road trip my monday just got better..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 31 2011, 12:06 AM~19743256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good omar :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

CHECK OUR COMERCIAL FOR OUR SHOW FEB 12, 2011..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKPcphNjaok


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:buttkick: :barf: for fundio


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 31 2011, 06:54 PM~19750326
> *CHECK OUR COMERCIAL FOR OUR SHOW FEB 12, 2011..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKPcphNjaok
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 29 2011, 06:00 PM~19732308
> *is this a joke?  u dont have to lie to kick it bro.... :biggrin:
> *


WTF YOU DOING IT AGAIN JASON ? :twak:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2011, 08:42 PM~19750999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For sale? How much?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 31 2011, 08:54 PM~19751177
> *For sale? How much?
> *


this one is :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2011, 07:40 PM~19750974
> *WTF YOU DOING AGAIN JASON ? :twak:
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 31 2011, 08:57 PM~19751209
> *
> *


:loco: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

omar ready to play some ball?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 31 2011, 07:54 PM~19750326
> *CHECK OUR COMERCIAL FOR OUR SHOW FEB 12, 2011..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKPcphNjaok
> *


GOOD TIMES hoppers will be there to collect the cash price


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2011, 08:04 PM~19751305
> *GOOD TIMES hoppers will be there to collect the cash price
> *


can i go! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: jojo67, Big Doughnuts, *RO INDIO 321*

SUP ORLANDO, HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2011, 09:02 PM~19751274
> *omar ready to play some ball?
> *


Im there bro!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 31 2011, 06:54 PM~19750326
> *CHECK OUR COMERCIAL FOR OUR SHOW FEB 12, 2011..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKPcphNjaok
> *


*87 Y QUE* will be there along with the *R. O.* family  :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2011, 08:56 PM~19751195
> *this one is :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


well u trade


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 31 2011, 10:39 PM~19752724
> *well u trade
> *


pics


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jan 31 2011, 10:39 PM~19752724
> *well u trade
> *



SUP DAVID :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 31 2011, 11:02 PM~19752998
> *SUP DAVID :biggrin:
> *


que onda jojo :wave:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO RAZA


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2011, 07:56 PM~19751195
> *this one is :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like this cutty perfect euro clip too :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: noonerz got to love them..


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 1 2011, 12:57 PM~19757351
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: noonerz got to love them..
> *



:boink: :boink: life is good


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

still painting the cutty today









:angry:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 1 2011, 07:59 PM~19761833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looking good


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2011, 07:42 PM~19750999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 1 2011, 08:53 PM~19761724
> *still painting the cutty today
> 
> 
> ...


They look like bens patterns.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 1 2011, 08:53 PM~19761724
> *still painting the cutty today
> 
> 
> ...


They look like bens patterns. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 1 2011, 09:58 PM~19763586
> *They look like bens patterns. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah :0 sorry ben :h5:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 1 2011, 10:02 PM~19763614
> *oh yeah :0 sorry ben  :h5:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 1 2011, 08:53 PM~19761724
> *still painting the cutty today
> 
> 
> ...


nice patterns Kid


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OFFICIAL RULES SET.....$35 PRE REGS AND $45 DAY OF SHOW

UNITED DREAMS SUPER SHOW AND HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ AT COCOPAH CASINO FEB 12, 2011


Single Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner take all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Double Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the fatory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspentions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Single Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

NO TRUCK HOPP CLASS THIS YEAR. TRUCKS WILL HOPP FOR EXIBITION ONLY.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

just letting everybody know i didnt (copy) orlando i copy chrome and paint! from majectics :angry: :angry:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 2 2011, 12:19 AM~19764295
> *just letting everybody know i didnt (copy) orlando i copy chrome and paint! from majectics :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Yea let u tell it either way it looks firme :thumbsup: :twak:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> just letting everybody know i didnt (copy) orlando i copy chrome and paint! from majectics :angry: :angry:


img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/29014.JPG[/img]









[/quote]
way different


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 1 2011, 10:56 PM~19763579
> *They look like bens patterns.
> *


X87 y-que :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

AT SKOOL ON LAYITLOW...WATZ UP


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sup Andy, thanks for the text earlier.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

what do you guys think ? :dunno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 2 2011, 04:14 PM~19769001
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

*GOODTIMES I.E. AND YUMA CHAPTERS BOTH PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE LA GENTE IMPERIAL VALLEY SHOW *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 2 2011, 04:43 PM~19768633
> *Sup Andy,  thanks for the text earlier.
> *


ANYTIME G


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 2 2011, 06:22 PM~19769680
> *GOODTIMES I.E. AND YUMA CHAPTERS BOTH PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE LA GENTE IMPERIAL VALLEY SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


YEZ SIR


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

o sheet is that y qea i see in lowrider..DAM HOMIE GETZ AROUND.. :burn: :burn: :burn: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

super bowl! sunday whos ready :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Orlandos wagon-Game Over-Bens 87YQue- and yes sir Jefes 49 Bombita in LRM Q-VOLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 2 2011, 09:16 PM~19772524
> *Orlandos wagon-Game Over-Bens 87YQue- and yes sir Jefes 49 Bombita in LRM Q-VOLE
> *


Jaime from Latino Classics also made it AND VIEJITOS 47 CONVERT. GOOD JOB
VALLE COACHELA TTT :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

the paints almost done still cutt and buff then pinstriping...


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 2 2011, 04:14 PM~19769001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 2 2011, 09:27 PM~19772669
> *the paints almost done still cutt and buff then pinstriping...
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot to clean up my garage fucker :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 2 2011, 03:14 PM~19769001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


almost the same but the differents that your is the roof mines the truck and hood..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 2 2011, 08:35 PM~19772776
> *you forgot to clean up my garage fucker :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 30 2011, 10:38 PM~19742455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 30 2011, 10:39 PM~19742471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 30 2011, 11:09 PM~19742779
> *what's sapping  :biggrin: ceazzz
> *


whats up ben :420:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

:wow: es todo !


> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 30 2011, 11:17 PM~19742866
> *check this out guys
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 2 2011, 08:38 PM~19772826
> *almost the same but the differents that your is the roof mines the truck and hood..
> *


And his looks better & has flake. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 2 2011, 09:01 PM~19773127
> *And his looks better & has flake. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BEST BOMB AND FIRST IN 30'S STREETKINGZ-STREETQUEENZ 1937 JEFES BOMB!!
IN SAN LUIS RIO COLORADO MEXICO!!!!  








































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

.







. Getting my rims ready for some candy & patterns. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 2 2011, 09:10 PM~19773273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: dam it me too im NOT bitting


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 2 2011, 10:10 PM~19773265
> *BEST BOMB AND FIRST IN 30'S STREETKINGZ-STREETQUEENZ 1937 JEFES BOMB!!
> IN SAN LUIS RIO COLORADO MEXICO!!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 2 2011, 09:10 PM~19773265
> *BEST BOMB AND FIRST IN 30'S STREETKINGZ-STREETQUEENZ 1937 JEFES BOMB!!
> IN SAN LUIS RIO COLORADO MEXICO!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

hay RO homiez .super bowl this weekend .hows house..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 2 2011, 10:16 PM~19773345
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 2 2011, 10:16 PM~19773346
> *Nice
> *


STREETKINGZ BOMB SQUAD! THANKS


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Feb 2 2011, 09:42 PM~19772874
> *
> *


this you Sam?


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 30 2011, 10:39 PM~19742471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my bad, this one?


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

hay fundio 123 321 whatz up :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Feb 2 2011, 10:25 PM~19773435
> *my bad, this one?
> *


yes ser that be me.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 2 2011, 10:25 PM~19773442
> *hay fundio 123 321 whatz up  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


WHATS UP WITH THE F BOMB HOMIE?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 2 2011, 10:22 PM~19773409
> *:biggrin:  GRACIAS HOMIE!!!!!!
> *


you guys looking real good omar


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 2 2011, 09:28 PM~19773480
> *you guys looking real good omar
> *


x2


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 2 2011, 10:28 PM~19773480
> *you guys looking real good omar
> *


WE GOT THE BOMB SQUAD COMING OUT STRONG! GRACIAS BRO ARE READY FOR SOME SOFTBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 2 2011, 10:27 PM~19773457
> *yes ser that be me.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up sexxy4nia..........


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 2 2011, 10:33 PM~19773546
> *What's up sexxy4nia..........
> *


whatz up home boy miss u..went by shop 2 day all open nobody home.. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 2 2011, 10:30 PM~19773502
> *WE GOT THE BOMB SQUAD COMING OUT STRONG! GRACIAS BRO ARE READY FOR SOME SOFTBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: yes sir check out the scheduled on the topic


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

EACH TEAM WILL GET A COPY OF THE SHEDULE SAT MORNING
EVERYONE PLAYS 4 GAMES,TEAM WITH BEST RECORD TAKES IT ALL IF THERE IS A TIE THEN PLAYOFF FOR THOSE TEAMS
TOTAL OF 4 ROUNDS
ROUND 1 
TEAM 1 
GOODTIMES SO.CAL
VS
TEAM 2
M.VISION
8AM FIELD 1

TEAM 3
RARE CLASS
VS
TEAM 8
UNIQUES
8AM FIELD 2

ROUND 1
TEAM 4
BROWN PRIDE
VS
TEAM 7
STREETKINGS
9AM FIELD 1

TEAM 5
CLASSIC STYLE
VS
TEAM 6
HERENCIA
9AM FIELD 2

FOR BATS WE ARE GOING WITH USSSA RULES
EACH GAME WILL START WITH A 1-1 COUNT 
SO WHEN U COME UP TO BAT YOU ALREADY HAVE 1 STRIKE AND 1 BALL
EACH TEAM WILL HAVE 1 PLAYER UMPIRE A GAME 
(PLAYER FROM A TEAM THAT HAS THE NEXT GAME)
ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME OR EL VAGO UP
WERE TRYING TO MAKE THIS FUN FOR EVERYONE YET FAIR 
LET PLAY BALL!!!!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 2 2011, 10:10 PM~19773265
> *BEST BOMB AND FIRST IN 30'S STREETKINGZ-STREETQUEENZ 1937 JEFES BOMB!!
> IN SAN LUIS RIO COLORADO MEXICO!!!!
> 
> ...


STREET KINGZ REPPIN DA VALLE IN SAN LUIS MEX :biggrin:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 2 2011, 10:27 PM~19773457
> *yes ser that be me.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> EACH TEAM WILL GET A COPY OF THE SHEDULE SAT MORNING
> EVERYONE PLAYS 4 GAMES,TEAM WITH BEST RECORD TAKES IT ALL IF THERE IS A TIE THEN PLAYOFF FOR THOSE TEAMS
> TOTAL OF 4 ROUNDS
> ROUND 1
> ...


[/quote]
ALL GOOD NEXT TIME MAKE IT CLOSE TO HOME HOMIE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 2 2011, 10:10 PM~19773265
> *BEST BOMB AND FIRST IN 30'S STREETKINGZ-STREETQUEENZ 1937 JEFES BOMB!!
> IN SAN LUIS RIO COLORADO MEXICO!!!!
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 2 2011, 10:28 PM~19773480
> *you guys looking real good omar
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 2 2011, 10:43 PM~19773658
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 2 2011, 10:44 PM~19773673
> *GRACIAS HOMIE!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS OMAR :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IT'S A WRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 2 2011, 10:49 PM~19773725
> *IT'S A WRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What is


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Feb 3 2011, 02:20 AM~19775130
> *What is
> *


The NIGHT homie


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/kartoon760/dippen-in...lowride-kartoon

10 bucks for a copy.
19 tracks


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 3 2011, 09:41 AM~19777102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 2 2011, 11:10 PM~19773265
> *BEST BOMB AND FIRST IN 30'S STREETKINGZ-STREETQUEENZ 1937 JEFES BOMB!!
> IN SAN LUIS RIO COLORADO MEXICO!!!!
> 
> ...


CHINGON


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GT IE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

RIDES3, ABEL760

GT I.E UP IN HERE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 08:01 PM~19780948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 3 2011, 06:09 PM~19781028
> *RIDES3, ABEL760
> 
> GT I.E UP IN HERE
> *


OH YEAH BUDDY.... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 08:14 PM~19781085
> *OH YEAH BUDDY.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ITS A GOOD LIFE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 08:14 PM~19781085
> *OH YEAH BUDDY.... :biggrin:
> *


YOU READY FOR SATURDAY


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 07:14 PM~19781085
> *OH YEAH BUDDY.... :biggrin:
> *


sup abel lets do this loco GT UP


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 3 2011, 07:07 PM~19781013
> *CHINGON
> *


gracias homie


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

EL VAGO 84 THATS MY DOG


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 3 2011, 06:18 PM~19781142
> *YOU READY FOR SATURDAY
> *


I STAY READY HOMEY....


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 3 2011, 07:18 PM~19781142
> *YOU READY FOR SATURDAY
> *


GT IE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 08:21 PM~19781180
> *I STAY READY HOMEY....
> *


THATS RITE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 3 2011, 08:21 PM~19781186
> *GT IE IN THE HOUSE
> *


ITS THE TAKE OVER 2011


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 06:19 PM~19781155
> *sup abel lets do this loco GT UP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 08:23 PM~19781206
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I AM GOING BACK TO GT TOPIC SEE THERE LATER


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 3 2011, 06:22 PM~19781201
> *ITS THE TAKE OVER 2011
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 07:23 PM~19781206
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU AT THE MEETING HOMIE


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 06:25 PM~19781234
> *SEE YOU AT THE MEETING HOMIE
> *


COOL...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 08:24 PM~19781222
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

T.T.T :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 3 2011, 06:54 PM~19781633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ain't that the truth *:yes:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

...... TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP.........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COAHELLA VALLE ORIGINAL ARE YOU A LEADER OR PINCHE FOLLOWER

























LOVE THE VALLE OR LEAVE IT
TO THE TOP VALLE COAHELLA


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

7x CHAMPS HOMIE WHAT DO U EXPECT I'M A ROLLER!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

GOODTIMES#1


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 08:39 PM~19782015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

RF LIFE ITS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 07:14 PM~19781085
> *OH YEAH BUDDY.... :biggrin:
> *



THAT'S RIGHT LOKO.....IT'S ALL <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*"GOODTIMES"*</span> FROM NOW ON!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 08:59 PM~19782242
> *THAT'S RIGHT LOKO.....IT'S ALL DYNOMITE*


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

COACHELLA VALLEY CARS


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ALABRAVA


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

..





















[/QUOTE]









GOOD TIMES I.E coachella valley cars


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 3 2011, 09:14 PM~19782448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats to the homie ANGEL with the 3 cientoz on his new baby girl. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LETS FUKEN RIDE TO MUCH LIKE SECRETARYS ON COMPUTERS PUT SOME MILES ON THESE FIRME RIDES ESE LOWRIDERS
NEW ILLUSIONS REPERSENTING VALLE DE COCHELA


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 09:22 PM~19782590
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 09:22 PM~19782590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN WHERE LETS SEE WHO REALLY SHOWS UP


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 09:22 PM~19782590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE GONNA SUPPORT COACHELLA VALLEY EVENTS JUST TRYING TO INTRODUCE OUR CHAPTER WE RIDE IN PEACE


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 09:28 PM~19782698
> *WE GONNA SUPPORT COACHELLA VALLEY EVENTS JUST TRYING TO INTRODUCE OUR CHAPTER WE RIDE IN PEACE
> *


THE MORE THE BETTER WE HAVE GREAT WEATHER AND LOTS OF SPOTS TO KICK IT WE NEED MORE CAR CLUBS LIKE YOU GUYS OUT HERE


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 09:26 PM~19782677
> *WHEN WHERE LETS SEE WHO REALLY SHOWS UP
> *



:| :|


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 09:30 PM~19782734
> *THE MORE THE BETTER WE HAVE GREAT WEATHER AND LOTS OF SPOTS TO KICK IT WE NEED  MORE CAR CLUBS LIKE YOU GUYS OUT HERE
> *


THANKS RICK HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 09:34 PM~19782807
> *THANKS RICK HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON
> *


THANKS I WILL SEE YOU GUYS IN THE IE NEXT WEEKEND AT THE DUKES SHOW IN MO VAL


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 08:13 PM~19782428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 09:41 PM~19782917
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WELCOME TO GOOD TIMES I.E ABEL


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 09:26 PM~19782677
> *WHEN WHERE LETS SEE WHO REALLY SHOWS UP
> *


X2 it was only us(Royal Fantasies) and Street Kings the other weekend Downtown Palm Springs.... We need more cruzing


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 09:13 PM~19782428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 3 2011, 09:19 PM~19782531
> *Congrats to the homie ANGEL with the 3 cientoz on his new baby girl. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Congratulashuns BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :run:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 09:50 PM~19783039
> *WELCOME TO GOOD TIMES I.E ABEL
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 09:50 PM~19783039
> *WELCOME TO GOOD TIMES I.E ABEL
> *


Congratulations abel :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Feb 3 2011, 09:57 PM~19783122
> *X2 it was only us(Royal Fantasies) and Street Kings the other weekend Downtown Palm Springs.... We need more cruzing
> *



IT WILL HAPPEN HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 09:50 PM~19783039
> *WELCOME TO GOOD TIMES I.E ABEL
> *


congrats abel :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by one in a million_@Feb 3 2011, 09:58 PM~19783144
> *:biggrin:
> *



SUP LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 3 2011, 10:12 PM~19783315
> *congrats abel :biggrin:
> *



SUP DAVID.....READY FOR SATURDAY LOKO???


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 10:13 PM~19783327
> *SUP LOKO :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP JOJO :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 09:30 PM~19782734
> *THE MORE THE BETTER WE HAVE GREAT WEATHER AND LOTS OF SPOTS TO KICK IT WE NEED  MORE CAR CLUBS LIKE YOU GUYS OUT HERE
> *


 :thumbsup: 
best weather in the nation fuk the snow the valle rides all year


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

what up Omar how the calenders coming along when should we see them out


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 10:14 PM~19783332
> *SUP DAVID.....READY FOR SATURDAY LOKO???
> *


you better believe it ese,GT chapter in the valle yet


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 10:11 PM~19783309
> *IT WILL HAPPEN HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *


Hope So...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 08:22 PM~19782590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FROM ONE MAN TO ANOTHER I RESPECT PEOPLE LIKE YOU BECAUSE YOU DRIVE YOUR OG RANFLA TO SHOWS AND BACK HOME.. IM FROM BROLE AND I KNEW AUGI JARDON AND ALL THE GUYS FROM NEW ILLUSIONS VALLE IMPERIAL AS A MATTER OF FACT YOUR CARNAL IS EVEN HELPING PEOPLE FIX THEIR CARS SO THEY CAN BE FREEWAY CAPABLE...PINCHY RUD DOGG :biggrin:..


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 09:41 PM~19782917
> *:thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATS ABEL IM HUERO


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: 65ragrider, shoresmokesalot760, jojo67, BumperCheckin78, DRody1983, beentheredonethat6, one in a million, CiSCO 13, ABEL760, HOMEGROWN84, roxy, OMAR TRECE
:wave: :wave:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6+Feb 3 2011, 10:16 PM~19783363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THAT'S TRU.....AT LEAST IT'S NOT LIKE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 3 2011, 09:14 PM~19782448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 why go out of the valle when you got shops that built car like these


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 08:30 PM~19782734
> *THE MORE THE BETTER WE HAVE GREAT WEATHER AND LOTS OF SPOTS TO KICK IT WE NEED  MORE CAR CLUBS LIKE YOU GUYS OUT HERE
> *


WE HERE HOMEY :biggrin: ...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 3 2011, 10:17 PM~19783377
> *you better believe it ese,GT chapter in the valle yet
> *


they are stacking up members out looks possible huh :wow:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 3 2011, 10:17 PM~19783377
> *you better believe it ese,GT chapter in the valle yet
> *



NOT YET HOMIE.....DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MEMBERS, BUT MAYBE ONE DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by one in a million_@Feb 3 2011, 09:20 PM~19783412
> *CONGRATS ABEL IM HUERO
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMEY...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Feb 3 2011, 10:23 PM~19783448
> *they are stacking up members out looks possible huh :wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Feb 3 2011, 09:23 PM~19783448
> *they are stacking up members out looks possible huh :wow:
> *


WHATS UP DOGG...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 10:22 PM~19783436
> *WE HERE HOMEY :biggrin: ...
> *


 :0 Dam Dogg You Came Back From the Dead Or What???? : :rofl:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 3 2011, 09:08 PM~19783278
> *Congratulations abel  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 3 2011, 09:12 PM~19783315
> *congrats abel :biggrin:
> *


THANKS...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 10:25 PM~19783476
> *WHATS UP DOGG...
> *


How You Been Homles.. :|


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 10:20 PM~19783410
> *FROM ONE MAN TO ANOTHER I RESPECT PEOPLE LIKE YOU BECAUSE YOU DRIVE YOUR OG RANFLA TO SHOWS AND BACK HOME.. IM FROM BROLE AND I KNEW AUGI JARDON AND ALL THE GUYS FROM NEW ILLUSIONS VALLE IMPERIAL AS A MATTER OF FACT YOUR CARNAL IS EVEN HELPING PEOPLE FIX THEIR CARS SO THEY CAN BE FREEWAY CAPABLE...PINCHY RUD DOGG :biggrin:..
> *


alabrava gracias for the bump you seen rude dogs truck it will be out soon augie works here in the valle i stay in touch with all my members im the only with compUeter skills and is on LAYITLOW


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 3 2011, 09:17 PM~19783377
> *you better believe it ese,GT chapter in the valle yet
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 3 2011, 06:22 PM~19781201
> *ITS THE TAKE OVER 2011
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 10:30 PM~19783549
> *alabrava gracias for the bump  you seen rude dogs truck it will be out soon  augie works here in the valle i stay in touch with all my members im the only with compUeter skills and is on LAYITLOW
> *


GET THEM TOGETHER AND SIGN THEM UP FOR NIGHT SCHOOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Feb 3 2011, 09:25 PM~19783484
> *:0 Dam Dogg You Came Back From the Dead Or What???? : :rofl:
> *


SOMETHING LIKE THAT...


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 10:30 PM~19783549
> *alabrava gracias for the bump  you seen rude dogs truck it will be out soon  augie works here in the valle i stay in touch with all my members im the only with compUeter skills and is on LAYITLOW
> *


YOU GOT MAD CREDIT OUT IN THE VALLE STAYING DEDICATED FOR ALL THESE YEARS HOMIE YOU GOT MAD HEART FOR THE GAME


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 10:35 PM~19783598
> *GET THEM TOGETHER AND SIGN THEM UP FOR NIGHT SCHOOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: ALABRAVA


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 10:30 PM~19783549
> *alabrava gracias for the bump  you seen rude dogs truck it will be out soon  augie works here in the valle i stay in touch with all my members im the only with compUeter skills and is on LAYITLOW*





> *RF LIFE Posted Today, 10:35 PM
> GET THEM TOGETHER AND SIGN THEM UP FOR NIGHT SCHOOL
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 3 2011, 10:06 PM~19783248
> *Congratulashuns BRO  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :run:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :rofl: :scrutinize: :banghead: :banghead: hno: :werd: :yessad: :yes: :h5: :sprint: good job buddy..


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 09:30 PM~19783549
> *alabrava gracias for the bump  you seen rude dogs truck it will be out soon  augie works here in the valle i stay in touch with all my members im the only with compUeter skills and is on LAYITLOW
> *


ITS LOOKING NICE BRO..I WAS TALKING TO HIM THE OTHER DAY...TAKE IT EASY HOMEY...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WTF is going on VALLE stay tuned to you phones I will call on sat for final approval make sure you on your toes so I can send out to print on Monday and have them back by Thursday !!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 10:37 PM~19783624
> *YOU GOT MAD CREDIT OUT IN THE VALLE STAYING DEDICATED FOR ALL THESE YEARS HOMIE YOU GOT MAD HEART FOR THE GAME
> *


LIVING THE LIFE STYLE


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 10:39 PM~19783646
> *WTF is going on VALLE stay tuned to you phones I will call on sat for final approval make sure you on your toes so I can send out to print on Monday and have them back by Thursday !!!!
> *




HOPE TO HAVE SOME OF OUR CARS FOR NEXT YEARS LOKO


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 10:41 PM~19783670
> *LIVING THE LIFE STYLE
> *


AMEN to that Brotha...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 10:41 PM~19783675
> *HOPE TO HAVE SOME OF OUR CARS FOR NEXT YEARS LOKO
> *


Just got me a new sponsor for my summer calendar line them up $125 a page yes $125 let's do this so get your boys together and hit me up starts in jun2011-June 2012 let me know!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

JUST MY OPINION "WHY DO PEOPLE GO OUT AND OPEN UP CHAPTERS FROM CLUBS FROM OUT OF TOWN AND REALLY DONT GIVE OTHER LOCAL CLUBS A CHANCE TO BECOME STRONGER. WE STARTED ROYAL FANTASIES BECUASE THERE WAS NO PALM SPRINGS CAR CLUBS WE DIDNT WANT TO DRIVE TO INDIO FOR MEETINGS BUT NOT BECUASE WE DIDNT LIKE ANY OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE. BUT ALL THE CITIES ARE COVERED NOW AND WE STILL GET PEOPLE OPENING UP CHAPTERS LEFT AND RIGHT"LIKE I SAID JUST MY OPINION AND NOT TALKING SHIT TO ANYBODY DIRECTLY .... JUST SAYING TAKE A LOOK AT LOCAL CLUBS FIRST IF YOU LOVE THIS VALLE SO MUCH


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 10:47 PM~19783730
> *Just got me a new sponsor for my summer calendar line them up $125 a page yes $125 let's do this so get your boys together and hit me up starts in jun2011-June 2012 let me know!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 10:47 PM~19783735
> *JUST MY OPINION "WHY DO PEOPLE GO OUT AND OPEN UP CHAPTERS FROM CLUBS FROM OUT OF TOWN AND REALLY DONT GIVE OTHER LOCAL CLUBS A CHANCE TO BECOME STRONGER. WE STARTED ROYAL FANTASIES BECUASE THERE WAS NO PALM SPRINGS CAR CLUBS WE DIDNT WANT TO DRIVE TO INDIO FOR MEETINGS BUT NOT BECUASE WE DIDNT LIKE ANY OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE. BUT ALL THE CITIES ARE COVERED NOW AND WE STILL GET PEOPLE OPENING UP CHAPTERS LEFT AND RIGHT"LIKE I SAID JUST MY OPINION AND NOT TALKING SHIT TO ANYBODY DIRECTLY .... JUST SAYING TAKE A LOOK AT LOCAL CLUBS FIRST IF YOU LOVE THIS VALLE SO MUCH
> *


Well said BUT a couple more cars and I'm sure they will let them do a Valle Coachella chapter I hope that's what's in mind but the stronger the better our doors are open for anyone and you all know this Rick is on a good track but let's see what happens we go out of town and rep the Valle so let do it 4 cars to Yuma 5 Cars to Dr George in Indian Wells and maybe Moreno Valle lets do this line up for each show please!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 10:55 PM~19783795
> *Well said BUT a couple more cars and I'm sure they will let them do a Valle Coachella chapter I hope that's what's in mind but the stronger the better our doors are open for anyone and you all know this Rick is on a good track but let's see what happens we go out of town and rep the Valle so let do it 4 cars to Yuma 5 Cars to Dr George in Indian Wells and maybe Moreno Valle lets do this line up for each show please!
> *


street kingz will rep the valle 3 shows in 1 day feb 12 :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 10:47 PM~19783735
> *JUST MY OPINION "WHY DO PEOPLE GO OUT AND OPEN UP CHAPTERS FROM CLUBS FROM OUT OF TOWN AND REALLY DONT GIVE OTHER LOCAL CLUBS A CHANCE TO BECOME STRONGER. WE STARTED ROYAL FANTASIES BECUASE THERE WAS NO PALM SPRINGS CAR CLUBS WE DIDNT WANT TO DRIVE TO INDIO FOR MEETINGS BUT NOT BECUASE WE DIDNT LIKE ANY OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE. BUT ALL THE CITIES ARE COVERED NOW AND WE STILL GET PEOPLE OPENING UP CHAPTERS LEFT AND RIGHT"LIKE I SAID JUST MY OPINION AND NOT TALKING SHIT TO ANYBODY DIRECTLY .... JUST SAYING TAKE A LOOK AT LOCAL CLUBS FIRST IF YOU LOVE THIS VALLE SO MUCH
> *


MAYBE PEOPLE SEE IN OTHER CLUBS WHAT THEY DON'T SEE IN THERE LOCAL CLUBS? :dunno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 10:47 PM~19783735
> *JUST MY OPINION "WHY DO PEOPLE GO OUT AND OPEN UP CHAPTERS FROM CLUBS FROM OUT OF TOWN AND REALLY DONT GIVE OTHER LOCAL CLUBS A CHANCE TO BECOME STRONGER. WE STARTED ROYAL FANTASIES BECUASE THERE WAS NO PALM SPRINGS CAR CLUBS WE DIDNT WANT TO DRIVE TO INDIO FOR MEETINGS BUT NOT BECUASE WE DIDNT LIKE ANY OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE. BUT ALL THE CITIES ARE COVERED NOW AND WE STILL GET PEOPLE OPENING UP CHAPTERS LEFT AND RIGHT"LIKE I SAID JUST MY OPINION AND NOT TALKING SHIT TO ANYBODY DIRECTLY .... JUST SAYING TAKE A LOOK AT LOCAL CLUBS FIRST IF YOU LOVE THIS VALLE SO MUCH
> *



MY OPINION IS YOU SHOULD ROLL WITH WHO EVER YOU WANT TO ROLL WITH, NO MATTER THE DISTANCE, IF YOU LIKE THE CLUB, DISTANCE SHOULD NOT BE A PROBLEM (WELL TO A CERTAIN DISTANCE). THE FUN OF IT IS WHEN YOU GO OUT OF TOWN YOU HAVE FAMILY EVERYWHERE, NOT JUST IN ONE PLACE. JUST MY OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 10:55 PM~19783795
> *Well said BUT a couple more cars and I'm sure they will let them do a Valle Coachella chapter I hope that's what's in mind but the stronger the better our doors are open for anyone and you all know this Rick is on a good track but let's see what happens we go out of town and rep the Valle so let do it 4 cars to Yuma 5 Cars to Dr George in Indian Wells and maybe Moreno Valle lets do this line up for each show please!
> *


IM NOT TALKING ABOUT GT ONLY WHATS OUT HERE THAT BEEN IN THE LAST 5 YEARS THINK ABOUT IT ..... IM JUST SAYING PEOPLE LIKE BEENTHEREDONETHAT6 NEVER GAVE UP AND LOVE THERE CLUB TO THE FULLEST AND STUCK IT OUT WITH OUT MANY PEOPLE PROPECTING THERE CLUB JUST LIKE CITY CRUISERS TOO LEGENDARY CLUBS IN THE VALLE ... BUT ANYWAYS ROYAL FANTASIES WILL BE AT DUKE IE SHOW MO VAL


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 10:55 PM~19783795
> *Well said BUT a couple more cars and I'm sure they will let them do a Valle Coachella chapter I hope that's what's in mind but the stronger the better our doors are open for anyone and you all know this Rick is on a good track but let's see what happens we go out of town and rep the Valle so let do it 4 cars to Yuma 5 Cars to Dr George in Indian Wells and maybe Moreno Valle lets do this line up for each show please!
> *


thanks omar


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 11:01 PM~19783857
> *MY OPINION IS YOU SHOULD ROLL WITH WHO EVER YOU WANT TO ROLL WITH, NO MATTER THE DISTANCE, IF YOU LIKE THE CLUB, DISTANCE SHOULD NOT BE A PROBLEM (WELL TO A CERTAIN DISTANCE).  THE FUN OF IT IS WHEN YOU GO OUT OF TOWN YOU HAVE FAMILY EVERYWHERE, NOT JUST IN ONE PLACE.  JUST MY OPINION :biggrin:
> *


TRUE. TRUE


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:02 PM~19783863
> *IM NOT TALKING ABOUT GT ONLY WHATS OUT HERE THAT BEEN IN THE LAST 5 YEARS THINK ABOUT IT ..... IM JUST SAYING PEOPLE LIKE BEENTHEREDONETHAT6 NEVER GAVE UP AND LOVE THERE CLUB TO THE FULLEST AND STUCK IT OUT WITH OUT MANY PEOPLE PROPECTING THERE CLUB JUST LIKE CITY CRUISERS TOO LEGENDARY CLUBS IN THE VALLE ... BUT ANYWAYS ROYAL FANTASIES WILL BE AT DUKE IE SHOW MO VAL
> *




THE MORE CLUBS THE BETTER, MORE EVENTS, MORE RIDERS, MORE CARS, MORE FUN....YOU GET WHAT I MEAN. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:02 PM~19783863
> *IM NOT TALKING ABOUT GT ONLY WHATS OUT HERE THAT BEEN IN THE LAST 5 YEARS THINK ABOUT IT ..... IM JUST SAYING PEOPLE LIKE BEENTHEREDONETHAT6 NEVER GAVE UP AND LOVE THERE CLUB TO THE FULLEST AND STUCK IT OUT WITH OUT MANY PEOPLE PROPECTING THERE CLUB JUST LIKE CITY CRUISERS TOO LEGENDARY CLUBS IN THE VALLE ... BUT ANYWAYS ROYAL FANTASIES WILL BE AT DUKE IE SHOW MO VAL
> *


All good bro we been doing thing that no one thought possible and look at us know cruising Palmas and Indio in one day let get together and back up Bajito and City Cruisers on there next event!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

YEP FOR SURE .....I MUST OF HAD SOME BAD PIZZA LIKE JERRY MAGUIRE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:09 PM~19783931
> *YEP FOR SURE .....I MUST OF HAD SOME BAD PIZZA LIKE JERRY MAGUIRE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



AGAIN..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 11:07 PM~19783906
> *THE MORE CLUBS THE BETTER,  MORE EVENTS, MORE RIDERS, MORE CARS, MORE FUN....YOU GET WHAT I MEAN.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 10:47 PM~19783735
> *JUST MY OPINION "WHY DO PEOPLE GO OUT AND OPEN UP CHAPTERS FROM CLUBS FROM OUT OF TOWN AND REALLY DONT GIVE OTHER LOCAL CLUBS A CHANCE TO BECOME STRONGER. WE STARTED ROYAL FANTASIES BECUASE THERE WAS NO PALM SPRINGS CAR CLUBS WE DIDNT WANT TO DRIVE TO INDIO FOR MEETINGS BUT NOT BECUASE WE DIDNT LIKE ANY OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE. BUT ALL THE CITIES ARE COVERED NOW AND WE STILL GET PEOPLE OPENING UP CHAPTERS LEFT AND RIGHT"LIKE I SAID JUST MY OPINION AND NOT TALKING SHIT TO ANYBODY DIRECTLY .... JUST SAYING TAKE A LOOK AT LOCAL CLUBS FIRST IF YOU LOVE THIS VALLE SO MUCH
> *


they bought i fix up lowrider
some body stole ther 4x4 
WANA BES
CLUB HOPPERS
BECAUSE ITS A IN THING
FOLLOWERS
CAUSE THERE FRIEND IS IN IT
ITS THE CLUB THAT MORE ON LAYITLow
i think


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 09:47 PM~19783735
> *JUST MY OPINION "WHY DO PEOPLE GO OUT AND OPEN UP CHAPTERS FROM CLUBS FROM OUT OF TOWN AND REALLY DONT GIVE OTHER LOCAL CLUBS A CHANCE TO BECOME STRONGER. WE STARTED ROYAL FANTASIES BECUASE THERE WAS NO PALM SPRINGS CAR CLUBS WE DIDNT WANT TO DRIVE TO INDIO FOR MEETINGS BUT NOT BECUASE WE DIDNT LIKE ANY OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE. BUT ALL THE CITIES ARE COVERED NOW AND WE STILL GET PEOPLE OPENING UP CHAPTERS LEFT AND RIGHT"LIKE I SAID JUST MY OPINION AND NOT TALKING SHIT TO ANYBODY DIRECTLY .... JUST SAYING TAKE A LOOK AT LOCAL CLUBS FIRST IF YOU LOVE THIS VALLE SO MUCH
> *


EVERYONE IS ENTITLED TO THEIR OWN OPINIONS RICK AND CAN'T HATE YOU FOR THAT. BUT FOR EXAMPLE THE SAME WAY YOU DECIDED TO DO ROYAL FANTASIES BRO I AM DOING GOODTIMES.. ITS MY CHOICE AND DONT EXPECT ANYONE TO GET OFFENDED BY MY ACTIONS.. :h5:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

POST PICS NINJAS MY CAR AINT READY SO I POST THE BEST WE HAVE QUE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!








BEST OF SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1ST IN 30'S DAMMMMM IN MEXICO SLRC DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM










































MUNCH WIRIWIRI CABRONES POST YOUR RIDES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 3 2011, 09:19 PM~19782531
> *Congrats to the homie ANGEL with the 3 cientoz on his new baby girl. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats angel.......chingon 300


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:02 PM~19783863
> *IM NOT TALKING ABOUT GT ONLY WHATS OUT HERE THAT BEEN IN THE LAST 5 YEARS THINK ABOUT IT ..... IM JUST SAYING PEOPLE LIKE BEENTHEREDONETHAT6 NEVER GAVE UP AND LOVE THERE CLUB TO THE FULLEST AND STUCK IT OUT WITH OUT MANY PEOPLE PROPECTING THERE CLUB JUST LIKE CITY CRUISERS TOO LEGENDARY CLUBS IN THE VALLE ... BUT ANYWAYS ROYAL FANTASIES WILL BE AT DUKE IE SHOW MO VAL
> *


gracias rick NEW ILUSIONS taking applications PM ME we look at the member not his ride n you dont own the placa till a year show us youa leader


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:18 PM~19784002
> *POST PICS NINJAS MY CAR AINT READY SO I POST THE BEST WE HAVE QUE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



TRU.....BUT A LEAST WE PUT ON SOME PAGES :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 11:17 PM~19783999
> *EVERYONE IS ENTITLED TO THEIR OWN OPINIONS RICK AND CAN'T HATE YOU FOR THAT. BUT FOR EXAMPLE THE SAME WAY YOU DECIDED TO DO ROYAL FANTASIES BRO I AM DOING GOODTIMES.. ITS MY CHOICE  AND DONT EXPECT ANYONE TO GET OFFENDED BY MY ACTIONS.. :h5:
> *


IM OFFENDED ABEL :angry: PURO PEDO ESE :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 3 2011, 08:19 PM~19782531
> *Congrats to the homie ANGEL with the 3 cientoz on his new baby girl. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*<span style=\'colorrange\'>yes sir</span> * :thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:18 PM~19784002
> *POST PICS NINJAS MY CAR AINT READY SO I POST THE BEST WE HAVE QUE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS BETTER??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 11:16 PM~19783991
> *they bought i fix up lowrider
> some body stole ther 4x4
> WANA BES
> ...


i feel some hate on this words


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 3 2011, 11:20 PM~19784025
> *Congrats angel.......chingon 300
> *


ORALE ANGEL UNA ANGELITA IN THE FAM FIRME!








I SEE FLAKES


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 08:11 PM~19782407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 08:22 PM~19782590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 11:23 PM~19784070
> *i feel some hate on this words
> *


NO WAY BRO HE JUST RESPECTS HIS PLAQUE ALL GOOD NO HARM INTENDED I SURE!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 11:23 PM~19784070
> *i feel some hate on this words
> *


no disrespects its why lowriders are the number 1 big props to every body doing there estilow


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Feb 3 2011, 11:23 PM~19784067
> *IS THIS BETTER??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING WITH YOU HAS SHIT INVOLVED CABRON! :biggrin: POST THE HOPPERS FOOO!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 11:17 PM~19783999
> *EVERYONE IS ENTITLED TO THEIR OWN OPINIONS RICK AND CAN'T HATE YOU FOR THAT. BUT FOR EXAMPLE THE SAME WAY YOU DECIDED TO DO ROYAL FANTASIES BRO I AM DOING GOODTIMES.. ITS MY CHOICE  AND DONT EXPECT ANYONE TO GET OFFENDED BY MY ACTIONS.. :h5:
> *


Thats Firme.... Hope to see you out at the events now homie...

and your LS too :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 3 2011, 11:22 PM~19784056
> *IM OFFENDED ABEL :angry: PURO PEDO ESE :biggrin:
> *


 wats up david hows the baby ima going to river side uguys gona need subs for the softball game


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 11:27 PM~19784117
> *no disrespects its  why lowriders are the number 1  big props to every body doing there estilow
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Feb 3 2011, 11:30 PM~19784137
> *Thats Firme.... Hope to see you out at the events now homie...
> 
> and your LS too :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 09:21 PM~19783425
> *why go out of the valle when you got shops that built car like these
> *


*x87 * :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 11:31 PM~19784148
> *wats up david hows the baby ima going to river side uguys gona need subs for the softball game
> *


YES SIR, WANNA PLAY WE GONNA BE SHORT ON PLAYERS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

12 Members: OMAR TRECE, 65ragrider, ssindio64, RO INDIO 321, jojo67, beentheredonethat6, BIG HUERO, CiSCO 13, 61neb, HOMEGROWN84, ABEL760, RIDES3


65 RAGRIDER WE GONNA JUMP YOUR ASS TO THE VALLE YOU SPEND MORE TIME WITH US THEN YOUR CARS !!! PURO PEDO BRO MUCH RESPECT LET PLAY SOME BALL! :biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:29 PM~19784131
> *EVERYTHING WITH YOU HAS SHIT INVOLVED CABRON! :biggrin: POST THE HOPPERS FOOO!
> *


 :cheesy: OH!  :dunno: I THOUGHT YOU SAID JUS POST PICS!!! :around:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 10:31 PM~19784148
> *wats up david hows the baby ima going to river side uguys gona need subs for the softball game
> *


I WILL BE THERE HOMEYS SEE YOU GUYS THERE AND GOOD LUCK...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 11:31 PM~19784149
> *WANA BES
> CLUB HOPPERS
> BECAUSE ITS A IN THING
> ...


ALL GOOD BRO PUMP YOUR BRAKE'S ITS JUST A SHOCKER AND IT'S ALL GOOD TRUST ME ALL GOOD!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:32 PM~19784159
> *12 Members: OMAR TRECE, 65ragrider, ssindio64, RO INDIO 321, jojo67, beentheredonethat6, BIG HUERO, CiSCO 13, 61neb, HOMEGROWN84, ABEL760, RIDES3
> 65 RAGRIDER WE GONNA JUMP YOUR ASS TO THE VALLE YOU SPEND MORE TIME WITH US THEN YOUR CARS !!! PURO PEDO BRO MUCH RESPECT LET PLAY SOME BALL! :biggrin:
> *


i'm just having fun omar been internet gagster :biggrin:i like this topic and the people in here thats why


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 11:31 PM~19784149
> *WANA BES
> CLUB HOPPERS
> BECAUSE ITS A IN THING
> ...


naw ese theres all kinds raza it takes all kinds this is just computer talk to everybody puez qvo soy claudio next get togethere intoduce your self we all lowriders


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 11:35 PM~19784184
> *i'm just having fun omar been internet gagster :biggrin:i like this topic and the people in here thats why
> *


PIC'S HOMIE POST YOUR RIDES! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 3 2011, 09:47 PM~19783735
> *JUST MY OPINION "WHY DO PEOPLE GO OUT AND OPEN UP CHAPTERS FROM CLUBS FROM OUT OF TOWN AND REALLY DONT GIVE OTHER LOCAL CLUBS A CHANCE TO BECOME STRONGER. WE STARTED ROYAL FANTASIES BECUASE THERE WAS NO PALM SPRINGS CAR CLUBS WE DIDNT WANT TO DRIVE TO INDIO FOR MEETINGS BUT NOT BECUASE WE DIDNT LIKE ANY OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE. BUT ALL THE CITIES ARE COVERED NOW AND WE STILL GET PEOPLE OPENING UP CHAPTERS LEFT AND RIGHT"LIKE I SAID JUST MY OPINION AND NOT TALKING SHIT TO ANYBODY DIRECTLY .... JUST SAYING TAKE A LOOK AT LOCAL CLUBS FIRST IF YOU LOVE THIS VALLE SO MUCH
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 11:35 PM~19784184
> *i'm just having fun omar been internet gagster :biggrin:i like this topic and the people in here thats why
> *



NOW YOU ACTING LIKE.....I'D RATHER NOT SAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 11:36 PM~19784199
> *naw ese theres all kinds raza  it takes all kinds  this is just computer talk to everybody puez qvo soy claudio next get togethere intoduce  your self we all lowriders
> *


sorry bro just missing around hope to meet you sat.at the game we'll drink some cold ones i'm joe homie


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 11:37 PM~19784205
> *:biggrin:
> NOW YOU ACTING LIKE.....I'D RATHER NOT SAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 11:36 PM~19784199
> *naw ese theres all kinds raza  it takes all kinds  this is just computer talk to everybody puez qvo soy claudio next get togethere intoduce  your self we all lowriders
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 3 2011, 11:32 PM~19784158
> *YES SIR, WANNA PLAY WE GONNA BE SHORT ON PLAYERS
> *


hope you advance n play a second game ill bther about 11 my kids team plays in riverside at 9am


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

YUMA BOUNDED TOMORROW



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...02&f=6&t=386983
















INDIAN WELLS BOUNDED!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 11:39 PM~19784224
> *hope you advance n play a second game ill bther about 11  my kids team plays in riverside at 9am
> *


SOUNDS BUENO CLAUDIO SEE U THERE ESE :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 11:37 PM~19784205
> *:biggrin:
> NOW YOU ACTING LIKE.....I'D RATHER NOT SAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JA JA I KNOW HE NEEDS TO STOP KICKING WITH HIM!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:40 PM~19784231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 11:38 PM~19784212
> *sorry bro just missing around hope to meet you sat.at the game we'll drink some cold ones i'm joe homie
> *


firme joe im down for that STREET KING bring the trophy to the valle


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:40 PM~19784231
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU FELLAS LEAVING TOMORROW....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BLA BLA BLA BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin: :happysad:  :0


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:40 PM~19784231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONT FORGET TRINIS 67 AND MIKES CUTTY FOR THE HOPE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 3 2011, 11:43 PM~19784251
> *firme joe im down for that STREET KING bring the trophy to the valle
> *


LETS DO THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 11:43 PM~19784252
> *YOU FELLAS LEAVING TOMORROW....
> *


NO NEXT FRI


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 11:43 PM~19784252
> *YOU FELLAS LEAVING TOMORROW....
> *


MY BAD NEXT FRIDAY ! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:42 PM~19784243
> *JA JA I KNOW HE NEEDS TO STOP KICKING WITH HIM!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 HOW DID YOU KNOW WHO I WAS TALKING ABOUT??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 3 2011, 11:44 PM~19784258
> *DONT FORGET TRINIS 67 AND MIKES CUTTY FOR THE HOPE
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 3 2011, 11:45 PM~19784265
> *NO NEXT FRI
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 11:45 PM~19784270
> *:0 HOW DID YOU KNOW WHO I WAS TALKING ABOUT??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TU SABES !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:42 PM~19784243
> *JA JA I KNOW HE NEEDS TO STOP KICKING WITH HIM!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 oh shit that contagious :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:46 PM~19784280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 11:48 PM~19784298
> *:0 oh shit that contagious :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

011-2012%20calendar/timesup.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2011, 11:48 PM~19784298
> *:0 oh shit that contagious :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MY COMPUTER IS TIRED HASTA MANANA RAZA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:53 PM~19784339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's firme omar......I like..


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:58 PM~19784383
> *MY COMPUTER IS TIRED HASTA MANANA RAZA!!!!!!!!!!
> *



SAME HERE.....GOTTA GET UP EARLY FOR WORK TOMORROW, G-NITE FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AND YES WE TOW AND TRAILER THAT JUST MEANS WE LOVE OUR SHIT AND WE BROKE NINJAS BETTER TO PAY JUAN THEN TO BREAK IN SHITY WEATHER QUE NO!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 3 2011, 11:59 PM~19784395
> *That's firme omar......I like..
> *


IM ON A GOOD ONE IF YOU LOOK FOR ME TOMORROW ILL BE SLEEPING IN MY OFFICE! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2011, 10:07 PM~19783906
> *THE MORE CLUBS THE BETTER,  MORE EVENTS, MORE RIDERS, MORE CARS, MORE FUN....YOU GET WHAT I MEAN.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:02 PM~19784417
> *IM ON A GOOD ONE IF YOU LOOK FOR ME TOMORROW ILL BE SLEEPING IN MY OFFICE! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 3 2011, 10:17 PM~19783999
> *EVERYONE IS ENTITLED TO THEIR OWN OPINIONS RICK AND CAN'T HATE YOU FOR THAT. BUT FOR EXAMPLE THE SAME WAY YOU DECIDED TO DO ROYAL FANTASIES BRO I AM DOING GOODTIMES.. ITS MY CHOICE  AND DONT EXPECT ANYONE TO GET OFFENDED BY MY ACTIONS.. :h5:
> *


good luck hope it works out and you guys open one here :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 4 2011, 12:03 AM~19784425
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: I HATE LAYITLOW AND FACEBOOK BUT LOVE MY PEEPS AND THIS IS WHERE I CAN FIND THEM! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DID I FORGET SOMEONE! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 09:55 PM~19783795
> *Well said BUT a couple more cars and I'm sure they will let them do a Valle Coachella chapter I hope that's what's in mind but the stronger the better our doors are open for anyone and you all know this Rick is on a good track but let's see what happens we go out of town and rep the Valle so let do it 4 cars to Yuma 5 Cars to Dr George in Indian Wells and maybe Moreno Valle lets do this line up for each show please!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 4 2011, 12:05 AM~19784438
> *good luck hope it works out and you guys open one here  :thumbsup:
> *


YUMA DID IT WHY NOT!  THEM FOOL ARE STRONG!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 4 2011, 01:05 AM~19784438
> *good luck hope it works out and you guys open one here  :thumbsup:
> *


That's are plans we don't want no B S. We just want to lowride. We here in peace.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 4 2011, 12:10 AM~19784474
> *That's are plans we don't want no B S. We just want to lowride.  We here in peace.
> *


PERFECT WORDS FROM A TRU OG RIDER-WHAT UP ANDY!WE RESPECT THAT GT IS LUCKY TO HAVE A FOO LIKE YOU BRO!  NETA QUE SI!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IM OUT SE ACAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:09 PM~19784466
> *YUMA DID IT WHY NOT!  THEM FOOL ARE STRONG!
> *


i did not say for them not to just saying its hard to start a new chapter :loco: like jojo said soon. the valle is getting bigger and bigger


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 3 2011, 11:10 PM~19784474
> *That's are plans we don't want no B S. We just want to lowride.  We here in peace.
> *


what b.s.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 4 2011, 12:14 AM~19784498
> *IM OUT SE ACAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Lla duermete omar.....es la neta.....que no....I ya se acavo...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 4 2011, 12:15 AM~19784508
> *i did not say for them not to just saying its hard to start a new chapter  :loco: like jojo said soon. the valle is getting bigger and bigger
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

What's up donal & ceasar.......


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 4 2011, 12:02 AM~19783863
> *IM NOT TALKING ABOUT GT ONLY WHATS OUT HERE THAT BEEN IN THE LAST 5 YEARS THINK ABOUT IT ..... IM JUST SAYING PEOPLE LIKE BEENTHEREDONETHAT6 NEVER GAVE UP AND LOVE THERE CLUB TO THE FULLEST AND STUCK IT OUT WITH OUT MANY PEOPLE PROPECTING THERE CLUB JUST LIKE CITY CRUISERS TOO LEGENDARY CLUBS IN THE VALLE ... BUT ANYWAYS ROYAL FANTASIES WILL BE AT DUKE IE SHOW MO VAL
> *


 Rick this Andy I hope things are with good with GT we rolled 6 deep to your show in corona we rolled 6 deep to RO show we show love to all before I got in to GT I was with Consafos and we rolled all over in the valle to red earth casino twice with cars and my harley and we even played in the softball game with other clubs from the valle. So let keep it cool any ? You can call me. I got your # my is 323 377 5422.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 3 2011, 11:05 PM~19784438
> *good luck hope it works out and you guys open one here  :thumbsup:
> *


repeat. it says good luck hope it works out and you guys open one here  :thumbsup: not they cant omar


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 61neb, OMAR TRECE

:wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 3 2011, 11:10 PM~19784474
> *That's are plans we don't want no B S. We just want to lowride.  We here in peace.
> *


same here :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 4 2011, 12:32 AM~19784636
> *repeat.  it says good luck hope it works out and you guys open one here  :thumbsup: not they cant omar
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:wave: :wave: :wave: cant sleep back hertz...


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 4 2011, 01:35 AM~19784910
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: cant sleep back hertz...
> *


Well tell your other half that your back hurts from sleeping on the floor lol lol jk


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

que onda cabron?


> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 4 2011, 12:29 AM~19784608
> *What's up donal & ceasar.......
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 4 2011, 12:32 AM~19784636
> *repeat.  it says good luck hope it works out and you guys open one here  :thumbsup: not they cant omar
> *


WTF are you talking about WILLES? :biggrin: yes 2:52 am I'm diabetic my nightly hitting the head and looking thru LayItLow really quick night night


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RICK FLORES AND HIS 1960 APACHE! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Damn tweakers! :loco: :loco: :nicoderm: :boink:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 4 2011, 05:28 AM~19785502
> *Damn tweakers! :loco:  :loco:  :nicoderm:  :boink:
> *


X84 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 4 2011, 01:25 AM~19784874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 4 2011, 12:32 AM~19784630
> *Rick this Andy I hope things are with good with GT we rolled 6 deep to your show in corona we rolled 6 deep to RO show we show love to all before I got in to GT I was with Consafos and we rolled all over in the valle to red earth casino twice with cars and my harley and we even played in the softball game with other clubs from the valle.    So let keep it cool any ? You can call me. I got your # my is 323 377 5422.
> *


I'm good I wasn't just talking about GT there are a lot of new clubs out here I'm just bring up a point right


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Lookin for a 78-80 malibu un cut for a daily is anyone knows of one please PM me thanks


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats to Hector & his wife Erica on there new baby girl. Damn what's up with everybody having girls Ur next ben. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

congratz hector..baby boom.going on right now. :thumbsup: :wave: :banghead: :werd: :yes: :h5: :run: :sprint:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

One more







. Baby Alinnah


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 4 2011, 04:11 PM~19789400
> *Congrats to Hector & his wife Erica on there new baby girl. Damn what's up with everybody having girls Ur next ben. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Indio and Sam


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Feb 4 2011, 04:26 PM~19789541
> *One more
> 
> 
> ...


Good Job bro cute baby Bro


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks omar


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

CONGRATS CARNAL
my baby girl name is alinah too :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 4 2011, 04:11 PM~19789400
> *Congrats to Hector & his wife Erica on there new baby girl. Damn what's up with everybody having girls Ur next ben. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congratulations tecato!


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 4 2011, 09:48 PM~19792016
> *Congratulations tecato!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone hopefully I'll be home by superbowl Sunday Green Bay all day lol thanks guys


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Feb 4 2011, 07:24 PM~19790880
> *CONGRATS CARNAL
> my baby girl name is alinah too :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Feb 4 2011, 04:27 PM~19789547
> *Thanks Indio and Sam
> *


NO NAMES WAY.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*Just stopped by to show the C.V. some love. TTT*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Hey simon I got that pic u sent me partying in Vegas. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 5 2011, 11:57 AM~19795289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :burn:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the hospitality Coachella!!(omar,orlando,etc.)


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 5 2011, 05:39 PM~19796737
> *   Thanks for the hospitality Coachella!!(omar,orlando,etc.)
> *


Anytime Bro see you guys at a show keep us posted we will do the same


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 4 2011, 03:11 PM~19789400
> *Congrats to Hector & his wife Erica on there new baby girl. Damn what's up with everybody having girls Ur next ben. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir but my is a boy :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Feb 4 2011, 03:26 PM~19789541
> *One more
> 
> 
> ...


congrats hector :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 5 2011, 07:37 AM~19794107
> *Just stopped by to show the C.V. some love. TTT</span>
> *




*<span style=\'color:blue\'>what up pete *:wave: thanks


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 5 2011, 11:57 AM~19795289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 5 2011, 12:57 PM~19795289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wont tell ur hyna :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 3 2011, 09:19 PM~19782531
> *Congrats to the homie ANGEL with the 3 cientoz on his new baby girl. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias, for all the comments, God brought to us a beautiful and healthy baby girl!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 5 2011, 12:57 PM~19795289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid ass! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 5 2011, 07:12 PM~19797229
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


O SHIT BYE BYE.... :buttkick:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

I WANT TO THANK STREET KINGS FOR THE SUPPORT ON OUR SOFT BALL TOURNAMENT BIG PROPS TO YOU GUYS


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Reppin The Valle With Paper and Pencil*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 5 2011, 08:54 PM~19797906
> *I WANT TO THANK STREET KINGS FOR THE SUPPORT ON OUR SOFT BALL TOURNAMENT BIG PROPS TO YOU GUYS
> *


no problem, anytime ese we had a great time out there thanks GT :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 5 2011, 10:21 PM~19798518
> *no problem, anytime ese we had a great time out there thanks  GT :biggrin:
> *



SIMON DAVID....GRACIAS TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB FOR MAKING OUT TO THE GAME TODAY, HOPE TO SEE YOU HOMIES AT THE NEXT ONE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: PIC WILL BE UP TOMORROW


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Que onda angel 300


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 5 2011, 07:55 PM~19797477
> * Gracias, for all the comments, God brought to us a beautiful and healthy baby girl!!! *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 6 2011, 01:13 AM~19799401
> *Que onda angel 300
> *


What's up Orlando


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 5 2011, 07:12 PM~19797223
> *what up pete  :wave: thanks
> *


*Q-VO Ben*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 6 2011, 01:25 AM~19799445
> * What's up Orlando *


 On our way back from chicali me and adrian solito


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 5 2011, 07:38 PM~19797393
> *I wont tell ur hyna :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thanks BRO :uh:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 5 2011, 07:55 PM~19797477
> *Gracias, for all the comments, God brought to us a beautiful and healthy baby girl!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 6 2011, 01:47 AM~19799503
> *On our way back from chicali me and adrian  solito
> *



Damn tweakers u guys better have some churritos and duvalin with u sucka! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*good morning* :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

craig were u at :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HITTIN THE PHOTSHOP ALL NIGHT LET ME KNOW!









DAM'IT VALLE ESTILOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  DESERT INK


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BEN SWITCH HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 6 2011, 11:44 AM~19801693
> *HITTIN THE PHOTSHOP ALL NIGHT LET ME KNOW!
> 
> 
> ...


The one u did of my regal is the best one u done so far. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Now its time to shoot a cruize down 111 before the big game. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 6 2011, 12:30 PM~19802046
> *Now its time to shoot a cruize down 111 before the big game. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


see you there lets cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 6 2011, 12:42 AM~19799289
> *SIMON DAVID....GRACIAS TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB FOR MAKING OUT TO THE GAME TODAY, HOPE TO SEE YOU HOMIES AT THE NEXT ONE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    PIC WILL BE UP TOMORROW
> *


no prob jojo cant wait to see the pics ese :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 6 2011, 12:44 PM~19801693
> *HITTIN THE PHOTSHOP ALL NIGHT LET ME KNOW!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good omar, ur getting down


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> HITTIN THE PHOTSHOP ALL NIGHT LET ME KNOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2012%20calendar/TTT1.gif[/img]


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 6 2011, 12:47 PM~19801713
> *BEN SWITCH HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Pinche caro feo LOL


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Ljjkjklkkknkugtolg


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

She's doing good, thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

YGjftjgggsfggf


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

T-shirt Time!!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=572332&st=400


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 6 2011, 02:45 PM~19802573
> *T-shirt  Time!!!!!
> *


sup omar i was kind of busy yesterday i was looking for you but i guess you guys were gone thanks for coming loco to the game


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 6 2011, 02:49 PM~19802596
> *sup omar i was kind of busy yesterday i was looking for you but i guess you guys were gone thanks for coming loco to the game
> *


I didnt make it bro but the guys hade a blast next time bro thanks for the invite!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Raider fans post you gear


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 6 2011, 03:04 PM~19802669
> *Raider fans post you gear
> *


Packersssss Firme!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

lla la cagaste omar con la photo...................................................................l


> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 6 2011, 02:35 PM~19802526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 6 2011, 02:34 PM~19802514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 This one too...........la cagastes ..............


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*HERE YOU GO DAVID....THANKS AGAIN STREET KINGZ* :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 6 2011, 09:35 PM~19805122
> *HERE YOU GO DAVID....THANKS AGAIN STREET KINGZ :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks jojo anytime :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 6 2011, 02:27 PM~19802478
> *She's doing good, thanx :thumbsup:
> *


 felicidades  angel


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 6 2011, 09:35 PM~19805122
> *HERE YOU GO DAVID....THANKS AGAIN STREET KINGZ :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 thats firme keep playing working on the one for my daugters softball ball teams .
we dont play in indio so may be in coachella fields car v car ringers v ringers


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Next time send me a PM assholes!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 6 2011, 09:47 PM~19805774
> *Next time send me a PM assholes!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i hope there is not a next time :tears: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 6 2011, 09:29 PM~19805047
> *lla la cagaste omar con la photo...................................................................l
> *


 :roflmao: :420:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 6 2011, 10:57 PM~19805841
> *i hope there is not a next time  :tears:  :barf: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU GUY'S KNOW WHATS UP.TRUST ME THIS IS THE LAST TIME!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 6 2011, 09:47 PM~19805251
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Ben is that candy primer.............candy primer murals.


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 6 2011, 09:01 PM~19805393
> *thats firme keep playing working on the one for my daugters softball ball teams .
> we dont play in indio so may be in coachella fields  car v car  ringers v ringers
> *


I COACH FOR THE COACHELLA PONY LEAGUE IF YOU NEED HELP WITH GETTING FIELDS I GOT YOU HOMEY... :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 6 2011, 10:03 PM~19805885
> *Ben is that candy primer.............candy primer murals.
> *


and you know this maannnn this is big boy shit you wouldnt know :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 6 2011, 11:10 PM~19805934
> *and you know this maannnn this is big boy shit you wouldnt know  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ay weyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Feb 6 2011, 11:00 PM~19805865
> *:wave:
> *


Hey bro, congrats on new addition to fam.


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks bro


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

WTF is this :barf: I didn't know you used exterior house paint that falls of when you wet it on your murals Ben LOL


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 6 2011, 09:54 PM~19805317
> *felicidades    angel
> *


Gracias Claudio.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Feb 6 2011, 10:57 PM~19806272
> *WTF is this  :barf: I didn't know you used exterior house paint that falls of when you wet it on your murals Ben LOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Just a Sunday afternoon cruise before the superbowl. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Feb 6 2011, 10:57 PM~19806272
> *WTF is this  :barf: I didn't know you used exterior house paint that falls of when you wet it on your murals Ben LOL
> *


stop bring this pic up hyna :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 7 2011, 12:44 PM~19809637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice day for a cruz :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 7 2011, 12:49 PM~19809680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the colors of the candys  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 7 2011, 12:44 PM~19809637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

thanks omar :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 6 2011, 10:37 PM~19805135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS S.K FOR SHOWING SOME LUV ....U GUYS HAD A GOOD REFREFEE IN THE BACK


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 7 2011, 02:49 PM~19809680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 7 2011, 01:15 PM~19809870
> *:0 nice
> *


too clean for the streetz


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 7 2011, 01:16 PM~19809881
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 6 2011, 11:10 PM~19805934
> *and you know this maannnn this is big boy shit you wouldnt know  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 7 2011, 02:16 PM~19809876
> *THANKS S.K FOR SHOWING SOME LUV ....U GUYS HAD A GOOD REFREFEE IN THE BACK
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 7 2011, 01:49 PM~19809680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


weres ***** in this pic :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Feb 6 2011, 11:57 PM~19806272
> *WTF is this  :barf: I didn't know you used exterior house paint that falls of when you wet it on your murals Ben LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :nono: :barf: :banghead: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

What's up Simon?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> Unmark your calendars, kickback # 4 has been canceled due to strict conditions applied by the fire marshall.....we considered other locations but werent able to get anything going...............


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> > Unmark your calendars, kickback # 4 has been canceled due to strict conditions applied by the fire marshall.....we considered other locations but werent able to get anything going...............
> 
> 
> :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> > Unmark your calendars, kickback # 4 has been canceled due to strict conditions applied by the fire marshall.....we considered other locations but werent able to get anything going...............
> 
> 
> THAT'S TO BAD BRO HIT UP DAVID !BUT YOU HAVE TO PAY FOR THE LOCATION!WE HAD INVITED SOME HOPPERS FROM IE-LA AND SD KEEP US POSTED!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 6 2011, 10:14 PM~19805958
> *Ay weyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Feb 7 2011, 07:09 PM~19812353
> *What's up Simon?
> *


What's up donald u get ur trunk back yet BRO?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 7 2011, 01:16 PM~19809882
> *too clean for the streetz
> *


but you still got to drive them thats what lowriding is about  :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2011, 07:09 PM~19813130
> *What's up donald u get ur trunk back yet BRO?
> *


where have you been its back and on his car :twak:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> > Unmark your calendars, kickback # 4 has been canceled due to strict conditions applied by the fire marshall.....we considered other locations but werent able to get anything going...............
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown: :tears:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 7 2011, 02:08 PM~19809811
> *stop bring this pic up hyna  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 7 2011, 08:14 PM~19813224
> *where have you been its back and on its car  :twak:
> *


In vegas :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2011, 07:16 PM~19813259
> *In vegas :biggrin:
> *


for 3 weeks :twak: i dont think so angel i mean simon :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 7 2011, 08:13 PM~19813206
> *but you still got to drive them thats what lowriding is about    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: we drive our cars too :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 7 2011, 05:12 PM~19811799
> *weres ***** in this pic :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


by the light post :twak:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> > Unmark your calendars, kickback # 4 has been canceled due to strict conditions applied by the fire marshall.....we considered other locations but werent able to get anything going...............
> 
> 
> try the new bar b que place on indio blvd there down to do it :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2011, 07:20 PM~19813307
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  we drive our cars too  :biggrin:
> *


shut up i dont see you in the pic :biggrin: or your car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 7 2011, 08:19 PM~19813291
> *for 3 weeks  :twak: i dont think so angel i mean simon :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OUCH!!!!! LOW BLOW BROTHER :tears:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2011, 07:20 PM~19813307
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  we drive our cars too  :biggrin:
> *


i know cant believe orlando drives Game over on the streets... :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 7 2011, 07:21 PM~19813331
> *shut up i dont see you in the pic :biggrin: or your car :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 7 2011, 08:21 PM~19813331
> *shut up i dont see you in the pic :biggrin:
> *




















Hey but I'm in these :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2011, 07:27 PM~19813405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like i said 3 weeks ago nice try but it dont count  no simon to be found this weekend or 3 weeks back


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:wave: * T T T for the C.V.*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 7 2011, 07:35 PM~19813528
> *:wave:  T T T for the C.V.
> *


whats up pete how are you and your wife doing :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 7 2011, 08:27 PM~19813402
> *:roflmao:
> *


Stop brown noseing its not working :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Were good Ben , dont forget to let us know when the baby get's here. Carol and I are taking a trip out there. Then I guess I can also keep an eye out on here for the word. But we're there for sure.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2011, 07:38 PM~19813582
> *Stop brown noseing its not working :nono:  :roflmao:
> *


thats what i was going to tell you simon :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

O


> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 7 2011, 08:31 PM~19813475
> *like i said 3 weeks ago nice try but it dont count   no simon to be found this weekend or 3 weeks back
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 7 2011, 07:40 PM~19813627
> *Were good Ben , dont forget to let us know when the baby get's here. Carol and I are taking a trip out there. Then I guess I can also keep an eye out on here for the word. But we're there for sure.
> *


3-11-11 is the day thanks ill call you a few days before. its going to be a boy :x: :run:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2011, 07:38 PM~19813582
> *Stop brown noseing its not working :nono:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 7 2011, 08:41 PM~19813630
> *thats what i was going to tell you simon :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: How about now :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2011, 07:44 PM~19813682
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :naughty: How about now :biggrin:
> *


your to funny simon :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 7 2011, 07:19 PM~19813291
> *for 3 weeks  :twak: i dont think so angel i mean simon :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuckin funny............... just married monte for sale........


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2011, 07:42 PM~19813648
> *O
> 
> *


cara de pendejo.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 7 2011, 08:01 PM~19813965
> *fuckin funny............... just married monte for sale........
> *


how much for the monte :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 7 2011, 08:09 PM~19814078
> *how much for the monte :biggrin:
> *


18 pack and hydro parts. :biggrin:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 7 2011, 07:52 PM~19812869
> *THAT'S TO BAD BRO HIT UP DAVID !BUT YOU HAVE TO PAY FOR THE LOCATION!WE HAD INVITED SOME HOPPERS FROM IE-LA AND SD KEEP US POSTED!
> *


10-4


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 7 2011, 08:21 PM~19814197
> *18 pack and hydro parts. :biggrin:
> *


lets do this great deal  as long as i can drink with you


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 7 2011, 09:01 PM~19813965
> *fuckin funny............... just married monte for sale........
> *


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 7 2011, 09:05 PM~19814017
> *cara de pendejo.
> *


Ok cara de mi verga! :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 7 2011, 09:09 PM~19814078
> *how much for the monte :biggrin:
> *


Ur nalgas :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 7 2011, 09:21 PM~19814197
> *Just tea bag me :biggrin:
> *


Queer! :uh:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 7 2011, 09:27 PM~19814265
> *lets do this great deal   as long as you do me next
> *


I fucking knew I just didn't want to believe it :wow:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 7 2011, 08:14 PM~19813224
> *where have you been its back and on his car  :twak:
> *


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 7 2011, 08:19 PM~19813291
> *for 3 weeks  :twak: i dont think so angel i mean simon :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :420: :drama: :420:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS TTT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2011, 09:42 PM~19814452
> *I fucking knew I just didn't want to believe it :wow:
> *


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Feb 7 2011, 10:35 PM~19814982
> *:420:  :drama:  :420:
> *


What's up ceaser :wave:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2011, 09:29 PM~19814299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man seemen tall me itz not tru    :buttkick:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 7 2011, 11:34 PM~19815496
> *man seemen tall me itz not tru       :buttkick:
> *


That's a negative garggle nutz no need to worry


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2011, 08:22 PM~19813337
> *OUCH!!!!! LOW BLOW BROTHER  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :h5:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> > Unmark your calendars, kickback # 4 has been canceled due to strict conditions applied by the fire marshall.....we considered other locations but werent able to get anything going...............
> >
> > RE-MARK YOUR CALENDARS, MOVING KICKBACK # 4 TO MILES PARK, SAME DATE AND TIME, SAME PROGRAM JUST DIFFERENT LOCATION, $100 BEST HOP AND $100 WET T-SHIRT CONTEST, DJ CHOLO WELL BE THERE AND SAME TAQUERO, WERE GOING TO TRY AND GET SOME OF THE LYNX LADIES TO SHOW UP, AT THIS POINT WERE TRYING TO MAKE THE BEST OF IT...


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

RE-MARK YOUR CALENDARS, MOVING KICKBACK # 4 TO MILES PARK, SAME DATE AND TIME, SAME PROGRAM JUST DIFFERENT LOCATION, $100 BEST HOP AND $100 WET T-SHIRT CONTEST, DJ CHOLO WELL BE THERE AND SAME TAQUERO, WERE GOING TO TRY AND GET SOME OF THE LYNX LADIES TO SHOW UP, AT THIS POINT WERE TRYING TO MAKE THE BEST OF IT...


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Feb 8 2011, 04:52 PM~19820603
> *RE-MARK YOUR CALENDARS, MOVING KICKBACK # 4 TO MILES PARK, SAME DATE AND TIME, SAME PROGRAM JUST DIFFERENT LOCATION, $100 BEST HOP AND $100 WET T-SHIRT CONTEST, DJ CHOLO WELL BE THERE AND SAME TAQUERO, WERE GOING TO TRY AND GET SOME OF THE LYNX LADIES TO SHOW UP, AT THIS POINT WERE TRYING TO MAKE THE BEST OF IT...
> *



SORRY INDIO NO CHICKEN WINGS AT MILES PARK


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Feb 8 2011, 03:57 PM~19820640
> *SORRY INDIO NO CHICKEN WINGS AT MILES PARK
> *


Fucket I'm there tell snoop to have the tacos ready. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

These are the clubs that confirmed already....gonna be a great show!!

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex
Majestics cc-Kingman, Az
Knights Image cc phx, AZ
Sophisticated Few cc-Phx,Az
La Gente cc-Phx, AZ
Alliance cc Phx,Az
Majestics cc Phx,Az

Az Pride cc-Yuma, Az
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 7 2011, 10:44 PM~19815051
> *What's up ceaser  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:wave: Omar


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 8 2011, 06:11 PM~19821597
> *Fucket I'm there tell snoop to have the tacos ready. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats going on with the continental kit?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 6 2011, 11:06 PM~19805910
> *I COACH FOR THE COACHELLA PONY LEAGUE IF YOU NEED HELP WITH GETTING FIELDS I GOT YOU HOMEY... :biggrin:
> *


 thats firme ill stay in touch we also tryin some night games ill keep every body posted


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

looking for a 350 engine for club member any body has one for sale

















1987 cutlas 1000dollars got for u hoppers got hit passenger side engine runns lots got parts other club member try to finish 67 project


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 8 2011, 10:34 PM~19824302
> *whats going on with the continental kit?
> *










.







. Almost ready maybe I'll have new wheels & bumper kit this weekend. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 9 2011, 12:30 AM~19824620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 8 2011, 11:30 PM~19824620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 9 2011, 12:30 AM~19824620
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What up Indio. Kit and rims look nice. 

DAMMM Orlando is fugly. Ruins the whole picture. :biggrin: Que Onda Animal???


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Qvo TOPDOGG


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Feb 9 2011, 12:30 PM~19828210
> *What up Indio. Kit and rims look nice.
> 
> DAMMM Orlando is fugly. Ruins the whole picture.  :biggrin: Que Onda Animal???
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

polish my diy engraving trims today... :ugh: dam overspray :angry:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

also does anybody have a hook up on transporters? i need the cutty moved to tuson,az thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Feb 9 2011, 12:30 PM~19828210
> *What up Indio. Kit and rims look nice.
> 
> DAMMM Orlando is fugly. Ruins the whole picture.  :biggrin: Que Onda Animal???
> *


Thanks turtle. yeah fat ass gets down with the gun and that was a quickie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 9 2011, 08:54 AM~19826098
> *:thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


dam agin were is ***** in this pic.. :wow: :wow:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

CRUISING DOWNTOWN PALM SPRINGS ON SATURDAY NIGHT AROUND 8PM


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 9 2011, 06:16 PM~19830339
> *Thanks turtle. yeah fat ass gets down with the gun and that was a quickie.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Thats all he's good for is a quickie.  :boink: :sprint:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Feb 10 2011, 12:41 PM~19836738
> *:thumbsup: Thats all he's good for is a quickie.    :boink:  :sprint:
> *


 :0 

:boink: :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Who's going th the doctor george sebastian car show on Saturday.....


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 10 2011, 09:26 PM~19841522
> *Who's going th the doctor george sebastian car show on Saturday.....
> *


I am. Not :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Almost ready for Yuma this weekend. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 10 2011, 09:42 PM~19841667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 10 2011, 10:37 PM~19841622
> *I am.                                                                                                            Not  :biggrin:
> *


WHO GIVES A SHIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 10 2011, 10:28 PM~19842061
> *WHO GIVES A SHIT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 10 2011, 10:28 PM~19842061
> *WHO GIVES A SHIT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ur jus mad cuz car ain't done so u can't go anywhere. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 11 2011, 06:23 AM~19843141
> *Ur jus mad cuz car ain't done so u can't go anywhere. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:no: :boink: :naughty: :squint: :run: :x: :rant: :| :werd: :banghead: :tongue:


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 11 2011, 05:23 AM~19843141
> *Ur jus mad cuz car ain't done so u can't go anywhere. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like he needs a new ride :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 11 2011, 06:23 AM~19843141
> *Ur jus mad cuz car ain't done so u can't go anywhere. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 11 2011, 09:51 AM~19844123
> *sounds like he needs a new ride :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch pleez! Is that what ur milf mommy bought u for christmas gay boy? :cheesy:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 11 2011, 09:49 AM~19844529
> *Bitch pleez! Is that what ur milf mommy bought u for christmas gay boy? :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: no i bought it for you mija..so u can ride on 111 :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 11 2011, 11:25 AM~19844836
> *:roflmao: no i bought it for you mija..so u can ride on 111 :biggrin:
> *


Mija? Grow some hair on ur lil nutz before u try and talk like a big boy son! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 11 2011, 11:30 AM~19845317
> *Mija? Grow some hair on ur lil nutz before u try and talk like a big boy son!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: anything new with the monte?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 11 2011, 11:36 AM~19845366
> *:biggrin: anything new with the monte?
> *


Let me answer that ? Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 11 2011, 08:42 AM~19843668
> *:no:  :boink:  :naughty:  :squint:  :run:  :x:  :rant:  :|  :werd:  :banghead:  :tongue:
> *


Damn what's up Simon, aste que sales mandilon, i bet your hiding in the closet
and on Layitlow, finish your car esa!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19845582
> *Let me answer that ? Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just gathering dust at Boton Feliz, sacala a pasiar Esa!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 10 2011, 10:42 PM~19841667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pinches rines feos, j/k
comming out bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19845582
> *Let me answer that ? Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm waiting on my batteries cunt !


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 11 2011, 01:19 PM~19845743
> *Damn what's up Simon, aste que sales mandilon, i bet your hiding in the closet
> and on Layitlow, finish your car esa!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Why r all u viejas worried about my shit get off my nut sack ain't no more room! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 11 2011, 05:29 PM~19847700
> *I'm waiting on my batteries cunt !
> *


oh yeah i hate that shit.


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19845582
> *Let me answer that ? Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbsup: :roflmao: :buttkick: :barf: hay ben ......... OVER ...hahahaha


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 9 2011, 12:30 AM~19824620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  that paint job firme wats up with the 520 tires there going on here


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 11 2011, 09:49 PM~19849744
> * that paint job firme  wats up with the 520  tires  there going on here
> *


I sold them to ben. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 12 2011, 12:26 AM~19850364
> *I sold them to ben. :biggrin:
> *


Lier......lier........


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 12 2011, 10:46 AM~19851981
> *Lier......lier........
> *


:0....................................... :biggrin:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 11 2011, 06:32 PM~19847716
> *Why r all u viejas worried about my shit get off my nut sack ain't no more room!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Jus got back from the Yuma show I'll post pics tomorrow. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 12 2011, 11:34 PM~19856338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

.







.







. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

painted my wheels today not as clean as indios :biggrin: heading out to the Groupe car show right now


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 13 2011, 11:13 AM~19858414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

candy interior soon to match. maybe some more patterns inside :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 13 2011, 01:34 AM~19856338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

.







.







.







. Piks from the Yuma show yesterday. ROLLERZ ONLY Yuma az. Valle de coachella. Phoneix az. Imperial valley had a Firme day. Who has pics from the local show yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 13 2011, 11:20 AM~19858456
> *painted my wheels today not as clean as indios :biggrin: heading out to the Groupe car show right now
> 
> 
> ...


You're getting there son at the rate Ur going I think Ur gonna finish before simon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

I guess he was the only mexican there!!
LOL


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 13 2011, 12:31 PM~19858506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Killer pictures Indio.*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

.







.







.







. I'll post more pics later I'm about to unload the regal from the Tralier and go down 111 & get some food. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 13 2011, 11:41 AM~19858556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They where probaly like don't look at him he might try and ROb us. At least he had one thing in commen the gray hair. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 13 2011, 11:44 AM~19858569
> *Killer pictures Indio.
> *


Thanks bro i cant afford a camera so I do it with my phone. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*had a great time in yuma * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 03:14 PM~19859191
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


o shit indio he rememberz us or at leaste u big homie RO 123 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE WINNERS DR SEBASTIAN CAR SHOW.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 13 2011, 04:43 PM~19859637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 13 2011, 04:50 PM~19859683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations....


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 13 2011, 12:31 PM~19858506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations........


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

indian wells show STREET KINGZ BOMB SQUAD
S
































we got 1 trophy


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 13 2011, 04:43 PM~19859637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hamburgers & beer my place 5:30 :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 13 2011, 05:07 PM~19859815
> *Hamburgers & beer my place 5:30 :biggrin:
> *


r we all invited, did u and ben place in yuma


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 13 2011, 04:13 PM~19859877
> *r we all invited, did u and ben place in yuma
> *


Yes sir I got 3rd ben got 1st


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 13 2011, 05:23 PM~19859993
> *Yes sir I got 3rd ben got 1st
> *


congrats to u vatos for reppin the valle and bringing home a trophy :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

.







.







.







.







.







.







.







. Jus some of the bROthers cars :cheesy:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 03:14 PM~19859191
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


UGLY MUDAF*******.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 13 2011, 12:13 PM~19858414
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Aww shit!!!! Sixt4nia got some new goodies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CVTV CHANEL 3 NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTMFT...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 13 2011, 12:31 PM~19858506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good job brothers :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

.







.







. ***** at the buffet: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 13 2011, 05:06 PM~19860355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And Big Cdogg says his car isn't show worthy YET! :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

.







.







.







. My little girl took the Piks of the hop but that guy with the blue & white shirt kept getting in the way. Jus playing TopDogg. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK BOMBS AT THE DR.GEORGE SHOW!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 13 2011, 12:35 PM~19858523
> *You're getting there son at the rate Ur going I think Ur gonna finish before simon. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I didn't know we r raceing I better get on the ball then :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 13 2011, 06:27 PM~19861032
> *I didn't know we r raceing I better get on the ball then :0  :cheesy:
> *


  i wasnt even trying :biggrin: but im putting the car on hold till i move to the AZ... :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 13 2011, 05:40 PM~19860564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 13 2011, 04:15 PM~19859900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant see what sal did.. :squint:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 13 2011, 07:57 PM~19861363
> * i wasnt even trying :biggrin: but im putting the car on hold till i move to the AZ... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 13 2011, 06:40 PM~19860564
> *
> My little girl took the Piks of the hop but that guy with the blue & white shirt kept getting in the way. Jus playing TopDogg. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Damn, just like this guy. Every time I tried taking a pic of this ride, he kept getting in the pic. He called himself.............EL GUAPO.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 08:37 PM~19862602
> *Damn, just like this guy. Every time I tried taking a pic of this ride, he kept getting in the pic. He called himself.............EL GUAPO.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like he didnt brake your camra with that ugly face of his... :biggrin: J/k 
a real rider right there...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 13 2011, 04:13 PM~19859877
> *r we all invited, did u and ben place in yuma
> *


you should of come by and yes sir 2 cars 2 trophys  :thumbsup: 
what up SK


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 13 2011, 03:50 PM~19859683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 09:37 PM~19862602
> *Damn, just like this guy. Every time I tried taking a pic of this ride, he kept getting in the pic. He called himself.............EL GUAPO.
> 
> 
> ...


More like EL GORDO BOTIJAS........ :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 13 2011, 04:56 PM~19860261
> *Aww shit!!!! Sixt4nia got some new goodies  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ask him where you can get them at


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 13 2011, 05:06 PM~19860355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya ceez :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 13 2011, 11:41 AM~19858556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 13 2011, 09:15 PM~19862969
> *More like EL GORDO BOTIJAS........ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 13 2011, 08:00 PM~19861398
> *i cant see what sal did.. :squint:
> *


Under the hood he did an oil change........


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 13 2011, 09:26 PM~19863060
> *Under the hood he did an oil change........
> *


no i did for $19.99 fool :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 13 2011, 09:26 PM~19863060
> *Under the hood he did an oil change........
> *


haha...no really i cant see it... ill use my magnifying glass :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 13 2011, 09:29 PM~19863085
> *no i did for $19.99 fool  :biggrin:
> *


cant beat that price :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 13 2011, 04:55 PM~19859712
> *Congratulations...
> *


Gracias. :biggrin:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 13 2011, 10:29 PM~19863085
> *no i did for $19.99 fool  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 13 2011, 10:16 PM~19862984
> *hell ya ceez :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :420: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Feb 14 2011, 11:00 AM~19866480
> *:420:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

interior parts are getting painted candy today and the running lights


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

02 banshee for sale or trade... verry fast many up grades..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

sup marky hey homie i bee hiting u up by the end of the week to catch up on the deal so i call u laters.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

What's up Valle!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

heres the front running lights 

















here is the interior parts..flake with candy


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

where is everybody?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GT UP


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 15 2011, 10:43 PM~19880661
> *:drama:
> *


ALEX OVER TOO


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

: ABEL760, RIDES3, GT~PLATING

GT UP IN HERE


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 15 2011, 08:45 PM~19880678
> *: ABEL760, RIDES3, GT~PLATING
> 
> GT UP IN HERE
> *


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 15 2011, 08:44 PM~19880669
> *ALEX OVER TOO
> *


he follows me :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Feb 14 2011, 02:27 PM~19868134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kwanto $$$


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Where u at fundio? I mean indio and sammie sweetheart? :dunno:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hey 300 whatz up ..itz erlay... :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 15 2011, 09:35 PM~19881245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

damb cant get the pic ...but damb buncha GAYZ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: in that v day pic ..u heer me...


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

$850.00 ticket pero pansas llenas LOL
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

And don't forget the love birds, they got a table of their own.
:thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 15 2011, 10:45 PM~19881348
> *damb cant get the pic ...but damb buncha GAYZ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: in that v day pic ..u heer me...
> *


Hmmmmm, i sense a HATER. LOL
Ushould of gone ese.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 15 2011, 11:27 PM~19881641
> *Hmmmmm, i sense a HATER. LOL
> Ushould of gone ese.
> *




:yes:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 15 2011, 10:45 PM~19881348
> *damb cant get the pic ...but damb buncha GAYZ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: in that v day pic ..u heer me...
> *



What?  :dunno: :loco: :420: :squint:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 15 2011, 11:27 PM~19881641
> *Hmmmmm, i sense a HATER. LOL
> Ushould of gone ese.
> *


haha HOMIE ...looking 4 laborz this weekend at 20 $ the day..and beer and food ..hit me up..if u know pepz


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 15 2011, 11:34 PM~19881949
> *haha HOMIE ...looking 4 laborz this weekend at 20 $ the day..and beer and food ..hit me up..if u know pepz
> *


I don't know about labors but I can b the boss. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 15 2011, 11:34 PM~19881227
> *kwanto $$$
> *


$3000 obo


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

q-vo El Love Bird


> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 15 2011, 11:22 PM~19881604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 15 2011, 10:22 PM~19881604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Esta feo con F de fundillo. :biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

never can have too many pics :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

ANY WORD ON CALENDERS ? MARCH IS ALMOST HERE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Feb 16 2011, 10:01 PM~19889342
> * ANY WORD ON CALENDERS    ?  MARCH IS ALMOST HERE
> *


One more week!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 16 2011, 09:39 PM~19889119
> *never can have too many pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey omar r the calendars ready?


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: found a bad ass painter cant wait..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 16 2011, 11:23 PM~19890122
> *Hey omar r the calendars ready?
> *


One week


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 16 2011, 10:45 PM~19890281
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: found a bad ass painter cant wait..
> *


Who is it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just want to let all the valle lowriders know SWITCH HAPPY AUTOWORKS is restocked and ready for all of your Hydraulic needs hit up ben (61neb) for prices and special orders we also have chroming available (760) 863-4863 SWITCH HAPPY SHOP DISCOUNTS AVAILABLE
:biggrin:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

asian lowriders representing.... 2010


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ca


> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 16 2011, 11:45 PM~19890281
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: found a bad ass painter cant wait..
> *


Can't wait to meet him........... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 17 2011, 01:32 PM~19893619
> *Who is it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


some old man and his helper. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :scrutinize: hno: :rant: :h5:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't forget rollerz . Manana agustin casino at 7o. ................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 17 2011, 09:52 PM~19898273
> *some old man and his helper. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :worship:  :scrutinize:  hno:  :rant:  :h5:
> *


I heard he is putting a lien on the 64............


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 17 2011, 09:57 PM~19898350
> *Don't forget rollerz . Manana agustin casino at 7o. ................
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 17 2011, 09:02 PM~19898399
> *I heard he is putting a lien on the 64............
> *


How much! :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 17 2011, 10:03 PM~19898409
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Sea food night.........so get there early......vamos a segierle..


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 17 2011, 09:57 PM~19898350
> *Don't forget rollerz . Manana agustin casino at 7o. ................
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 17 2011, 12:32 PM~19893619
> *Who is it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321+Feb 17 2011, 08:57 PM~19898350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Feb 17 2011, 10:20 PM~19898624
> *How much! :biggrin:
> *


DEEZ NUTZZ is how much :buttkick:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Feb 18 2011, 03:31 PM~19903705
> *DEEZ NUTZZ is how much :buttkick:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

coachella valley OG THE DATE FESTIVAL









CRUSING TIME WAT UP VALLEROS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 13 2011, 04:43 PM~19859637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

the rain is killing my weekend :420:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 18 2011, 08:17 PM~19905631
> *the rain is killing my weekend :420:
> *


X2 :run:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*Good morning Valle de Coachella.*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 19 2011, 09:18 AM~19909053
> *Good morning Valle de Coachella.
> *


X2


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 19 2011, 08:18 AM~19909053
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>x87 :biggrin: *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 18 2011, 05:40 PM~19904750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Feb 16 2011, 09:01 PM~19889342
> * ANY WORD ON CALENDERS    ?  MARCH IS ALMOST HERE
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 20 2011, 10:48 AM~19916058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 20 2011, 11:06 AM~19916235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship::worship::worship: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 20 2011, 11:06 AM~19916235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*that's life with out candy* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *thanks ToppDogg nice pic* :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

going to wash the elco maybe cruz by the fair :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CALENDARS WILL BE AT THE PRINTERS ON WED. MOVED TO MACH2011-JUNE2012 HIT ME UP I WILL HAVE 100 EXTRA CALENDARS FOR SALE! :biggrin: 
STREETKINGZ CRUISING TO PALM SPRINGS AT 1PM MEETING AT KMART PARKING LOT! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

this as close as i want snow valle coachella








so we can cruise yearlong


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 20 2011, 12:55 PM~19916885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats alot of snow


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 20 2011, 12:17 PM~19916676
> *CALENDARS WILL BE AT THE PRINTERS ON WED. MOVED TO MACH2011-JUNE2012 HIT ME UP I WILL HAVE 100 EXTRA CALENDARS FOR SALE! :biggrin:
> STREETKINGZ CRUISING TO PALM SPRINGS AT 1PM MEETING AT KMART PARKING LOT! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Stayed in Indio at Round Table one more cruise and back home StreetKingz and Rick and his 60 Troquita.Pics up soon


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CHITO'S MONTE STREETKINGZ!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ PROSPECT'S!

ALEX AND HIS SENTRA!
























OSO AND HIS 53 CHEVY!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 20 2011, 07:28 PM~19918797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics omar :biggrin:


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 20 2011, 08:00 PM~19919065
> *STREETKINGZ PROSPECT'S!
> 
> ALEX AND HIS SENTRA!
> ...


bien venidos al oso con 53 y alex con su sentra street kingz


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 20 2011, 12:23 PM~19916350
> *going to wash the elco maybe cruz by the fair  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 21 2011, 11:53 AM~19923855
> *ME TOO.
> *


let go :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

take pics :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 21 2011, 03:31 PM~19925416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice murals who did the work *:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

masetonesssssssssss..................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 21 2011, 04:54 PM~19925606
> *nice murals who did the work  :biggrin:
> *


me...........


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 21 2011, 05:00 PM~19925649
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Here go again. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 21 2011, 05:54 PM~19926107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 21 2011, 04:54 PM~19926107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 21 2011, 07:17 PM~19927676
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey pete kandylac :wave:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 21 2011, 07:17 PM~19927676
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Blurry pics but came up on some more tires again. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 22 2011, 07:26 PM~19936956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 22 2011, 07:26 PM~19936956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 21 2011, 04:00 PM~19925649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*at lease we where there*  :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 21 2011, 04:27 PM~19925889
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: shut the fuck up because you weren't there either  :twak:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 61neb, p_low, OCSAL


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 22 2011, 09:41 PM~19937816
> *:twak: shut the fuck up because you weren't there either  :twak:
> *


 :420: :drama: :420:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 22 2011, 09:46 PM~19938369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 22 2011, 10:46 PM~19938372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm feeling the throw back flyer


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 22 2011, 08:26 PM~19936956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


520s 13 coker or ogs primune primiun pri shit ogs sport ways how much?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 22 2011, 10:46 PM~19938372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats rite og way of advertisement history printed how u say pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 22 2011, 11:08 PM~19938856
> *520s 13 coker or ogs primune primiun pri shit ogs sport ways how much?
> *


155/80/13 Hercules there getting expensive & hard to find so stock up while we can. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Check out ***** I know a good painter too he got down on my kit. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 23 2011, 04:40 AM~19939349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS CLEAN PIESA :worship:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 23 2011, 03:40 AM~19939349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 23 2011, 03:40 AM~19939349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WeRidin CD out now just got mine!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Got some custom chips made jus got to chrome them. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 23 2011, 04:20 PM~19943629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe the rollerz only gold platted and rest chrome...throwing some ideas


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 23 2011, 03:40 AM~19939349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That did come out nice!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

t.t.t.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*Just want to let all the valle lowriders know SWITCH HAPPY AUTOWORKS is restocked and ready for all of your Hydraulic & airbag needs and wire wheels hit up ben (61neb) for prices and special orders we also have chroming available (760) 863-4863 SWITCH HAPPY. SHOP DISCOUNTS AVAILABLE*
:biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 23 2011, 09:54 PM~19946409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for that chrome 3/8 deltro slowdown


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Feb 23 2011, 08:57 PM~19946455
> *how much for that chrome 3/8 deltro slowdown
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

whats up *DRody1983* anything new with the cadi.  :biggrin:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 23 2011, 09:11 PM~19946603
> *whats up DRody1983 anything new with the cadi.   :biggrin:
> *


Couple of things!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 23 2011, 10:07 PM~19946563
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *


Gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Feb 23 2011, 09:31 PM~19946780
> *Couple of things!
> *


like what :run:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 23 2011, 09:44 PM~19946906
> *like what  :run:
> *


Ask Sal! :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

WHO'S GOING OUT THE BLACK HISTORY PARADE HOP IN PALM SPRINGS ON SATURDAY ????


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 22 2011, 08:26 PM~19936956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice but can you get 265/25/26? how much LOL


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 23 2011, 04:40 AM~19939349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That came out bad ass, who's the painter does he have a vato? :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 22 2011, 09:41 PM~19937816
> *:twak: shut the fuck up because you weren't there either  :twak:
> *


Don't get ur switch happy thanga in a bunch piruja id still bone u then we can take some of them sanchichas from the back of u guys neck and grill em up joto!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 24 2011, 12:06 AM~19947458
> *That came out bad ass, who's the painter does he have a vato? :biggrin:
> *


Yea he has a ugly ass black vato named indio is his pikete! :cheesy:


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

For sale or trade. Looking for a juiced low low. Will throw in cash for the right ride. 78 t top monte 305 v8 runs good. Make offers.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Feb 23 2011, 11:00 PM~19947433
> *nice but can you get 265/25/26? how much LOL
> *


I think I can. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 24 2011, 12:32 AM~19947799
> *Yea he has a ugly ass black vato named indio is his pikete!  :cheesy:
> *


Fooool keep my name out ur mouth until u finish Ur car. :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

WHAT'S UP INDIO?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Feb 23 2011, 10:31 PM~19946780
> *Couple of things!
> *



Post pics :cheesy:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 23 2011, 09:54 PM~19946409
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Feb 24 2011, 06:23 AM~19948477
> *WHAT'S UP INDIO?
> *


What's up bRO :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 24 2011, 07:35 AM~19948819
> *Post pics :cheesy:
> *


Don't worry about what he did to the caddy & finish yours.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 24 2011, 12:29 AM~19947795
> *Don't get ur switch happy thanga in a bunch piruja id still bone u then we can take some of them sanchichas from the back of u guys neck and grill em up joto!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


less lip and more grip :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 24 2011, 06:22 AM~19948466
> *Fooool keep my name out ur mouth until u finish Ur car. :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 24 2011, 09:42 AM~19949765
> *Don't worry about what he did to the caddy & finish yours.
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Feb 23 2011, 11:16 PM~19947174
> *Ask Sal! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: :420:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

HEY OMAR ANY WORD ON THE CALENDERS YET :dunno: I MIGHT JUST GO TO THE CARNECERIA AND GET ONE FOR 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 24 2011, 10:42 AM~19949765
> *Don't worry about what he did to the caddy & finish yours.
> *


Bitch it took u 10yrs to finally finish a car so I still got about 9yrs left on mine so get the fuck off my nuts ***!!! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 24 2011, 12:41 PM~19950638
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Get his nuts out of ur mouth already bunch of sausage smugglers :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 25 2011, 12:13 AM~19956470
> *HEY OMAR ANY WORD ON THE CALENDERS YET :dunno: I MIGHT JUST GO TO THE CARNECERIA AND GET ONE FOR 2011  :biggrin:
> *


X84


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 24 2011, 12:39 PM~19950628
> *less lip and more grip  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


Bunch of sensitive ass females! :uh:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 24 2011, 11:48 PM~19956635
> *Bitch it took u 10yrs to finally finish a car so I still got about 9yrs left on mine so get the fuck off my nuts ***!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry son it took me a year & Im still adding. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Tax time for sale girl friend got owner by the nuts lost intrest can't play anymore. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:







.


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHIPPED ?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 24 2011, 11:53 PM~19956676
> *Get his nuts out of ur mouth already bunch of sausage smugglers  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


FINISH YOUR CAR AND I'LL SHUT UP OTHER THEN THAT EAT CACA :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 24 2011, 11:55 PM~19956696
> *am a sensitive ass female! :uh:
> *


  sorry :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 25 2011, 06:40 AM~19957626
> *Tax time for sale girl friend got owner by the nuts lost intrest can't play anymore.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


i think thats true :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

t.t.t.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*Just want to let all the valle lowriders know SWITCH HAPPY AUTOWORKS is restocked and ready for all of your Hydraulic & airbag needs and wire wheels hit up ben (61neb) for prices and special orders we also have chroming available (760) 863-4863 SWITCH HAPPY. SHOP DISCOUNTS AVAILABLE*
:biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 25 2011, 08:54 AM~19957969
> *FINISH YOUR CAR AND I'LL SHUT UP OTHER THEN THAT EAT CACA  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 25 2011, 07:40 AM~19957626
> *Tax time for sale girl friend got owner by the nuts lost intrest can't play anymore.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch please!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 25 2011, 07:40 AM~19957626
> *Tax time for sale girl friend got owner by the nuts lost intrest can't play anymore.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


if ur serious i got the money :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 25 2011, 06:04 PM~19961868
> *if ur serious i got the money :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


if u buy it.. sell me the setup and ill show simon how to really hit the switch :biggrin:  jk


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 25 2011, 12:13 AM~19956470
> *HEY OMAR ANY WORD ON THE CALENDERS YET :dunno: I MIGHT JUST GO TO THE CARNECERIA AND GET ONE FOR 2011  :biggrin:
> *


just a lil longer! dam you can spell in spanish? :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Feb 25 2011, 12:54 AM~19956687
> *X84
> *


HOPE YOU HAVE $15.00 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 25 2011, 07:20 PM~19962449
> *HOPE YOU HAVE $15.00 HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: no I.O.U's :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytxVYKPKO7c...player_embedded
NEW WAY OF SHOWING OFF!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*sneak peek of the homies trunk Drody1983 sal's getting down*. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 25 2011, 08:40 PM~19963042
> *sneak peek of the homies trunk Drody1983 sal's getting down. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 25 2011, 08:40 PM~19963042
> *sneak peek of the homies trunk Drody1983 sal's getting down. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That Mofo is coming out sick. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 25 2011, 06:40 AM~19957626
> *Tax time for sale girl friend got owner by the nuts lost intrest can't play anymore.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


So your gonna go out like that Simon? Tell'em bRO Shes different! She's not like that! She loves me for ME! Cant you guys just be happy for ME! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Just kidding bRO! Hit me up.


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 25 2011, 07:40 AM~19957626
> *Tax time for sale girl friend got owner by the nuts lost intrest can't play anymore.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


orale Simon, Dont sell bro, show these vato's what's up :yessad:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

still working on the patterns and pinstripping.. some drawings i did for the side of the cutty. it looks to pain :guns:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 25 2011, 11:32 PM~19963932
> *still working on the patterns and pinstripping.. some drawings i did for the side of the cutty. it looks to pain :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


They look like the patterns on the green riviera from HIGH CLASS CC...........


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 26 2011, 11:50 AM~19966408
> *They look like the patterns on the green riviera from HIGH CLASS CC...........
> *


DAMN THIS KID IS TAKING IDEAS FROM OTHER CARS :0


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 26 2011, 04:36 PM~19968018
> *DAMN THIS KID IS TAKING IDEAS FROM OTHER CARS :0
> *


:dunno: I think everybody takes other peoples ideas... Alot of times when you think you are the first one to do somthing new someone else has already come out with it... But alot or cars come out looking similar to eachother.... 

Thats just my point of view


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

*how about something like this *


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 26 2011, 08:46 PM~19969625
> *how about something like this
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: it doesnt look the same to me


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

.







.







. Redoing my rack at switch happy with a little help from ben. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 26 2011, 11:23 PM~19970221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: _Cant wait to see it._


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 27 2011, 07:49 AM~19971422
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Cant wait to see it.
> *


We tryd to finish last night but it got to cold. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 26 2011, 10:23 PM~19970221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Feb 27 2011, 10:59 AM~19972444
> *hno:
> *


Jus looks trying to make room for my 2 15s so I can bump it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Feb 26 2011, 06:53 PM~19968935
> *:dunno: I think everybody takes other peoples ideas... Alot of times when you think you are the first one to do somthing new  someone else has already come out with it...  But alot or cars come out looking similar to eachother....
> 
> Thats just my point of view
> *


x2


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 26 2011, 08:46 PM~19969625
> *how about something like this
> 
> 
> ...


alitte :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 27 2011, 12:11 PM~19972805
> *Jus looks trying to make room for my 2 15s so I can bump it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you can make a 10 sound like to two 15s.. with a better box.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Feb 26 2011, 03:36 PM~19968018
> *DAMN THIS KID IS TAKING IDEAS FROM OTHER CARS :0
> *


naw i dont like to copy other peaple,i just do it better. :biggrin:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

You guys missed out! more in our forum in car clubs


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

At the fair kicking back


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 27 2011, 09:09 AM~19971504
> *We tryd to finish last night but it got to cold. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dam Indio123 we needed you out there yesterday no one esle from out here wanted to rep the CV against all the IE cars that came out


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 27 2011, 12:11 PM~19972805
> *Jus looks trying to make room for my 2 15s so I can bump it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea theres nothing better than a car with pumps AND bumps :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 27 2011, 05:40 PM~19974658
> *dam Indio123 we needed you out there yesterday no one esle from out here wanted to rep the CV against all the IE cars that came out
> *


I would of backed u guys up I decided to redo my rack & didn't finish it but next time for sure.







.







. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

leilanigigi


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 25 2011, 08:40 PM~19963042
> *sneak peek of the homies trunk Drody1983 sal's getting down. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DIA DE LOS MUERTOS.......


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: jvnbkdgj kf vdfj mnb jj kvn :biggrin:  :angry:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 27 2011, 08:19 PM~19975420
> *I would of backed u guys up I decided to redo my rack & didn't finish it  but next time for sure.
> 
> 
> ...


for sure thanks we know RO is always down... its been proven


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Feb 27 2011, 09:03 PM~19975983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What happen with the Blazer and the Malibu :dunno:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 27 2011, 07:36 PM~19975594
> *:biggrin: jvnbkdgj kf vdfj mnb jj kvn  :biggrin:    :angry:
> *


WTF :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Feb 27 2011, 10:09 PM~19976725
> *What happen with the Blazer and the Malibu  :dunno:
> *



They are in the operating room


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*Just want to let all the valle lowriders know SWITCH HAPPY AUTOWORKS is restocked and ready for all of your Hydraulic & airbag needs and wire wheels hit up ben (61neb) for prices and special orders we also have chroming available (760) 863-4863 SWITCH HAPPY. SHOP DISCOUNTS AVAILABLE*
:biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 28 2011, 10:44 AM~19979867
> *
> 
> 
> ...



More goodies available at switch happy autoworks


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*Just want to let all the valle lowriders know SWITCH HAPPY AUTOWORKS is restocked and ready for all of your Hydraulic & airbag needs and wire wheels hit up ben (61neb) for prices and special orders we also have chroming available (760) 863-4863 SWITCH HAPPY. SHOP DISCOUNTS AVAILABLE*
:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 26 2011, 11:23 PM~19970221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 25 2011, 09:40 PM~19963042
> *sneak peek of the homies trunk Drody1983 sal's getting down. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 25 2011, 07:40 AM~19957626
> *Tax time for sale girl friend got owner by the nuts lost intrest can't play anymore.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 21 2011, 04:54 PM~19925606
> *nice murals who did the work  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 20 2011, 01:17 PM~19916676
> *CALENDARS WILL BE AT THE PRINTERS ON WED. MOVED TO MACH2011-JUNE2012 HIT ME UP I WILL HAVE 100 EXTRA CALENDARS FOR SALE! :biggrin:
> STREETKINGZ CRUISING TO PALM SPRINGS AT 1PM MEETING AT KMART PARKING LOT! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 13 2011, 05:38 PM~19860119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 13 2011, 12:20 PM~19858456
> *painted my wheels today not as clean as indios :biggrin: heading out to the Groupe car show right now
> 
> 
> ...


dont you take them out first from the tires ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Feb 13 2011, 04:50 PM~19859683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 1 2011, 07:26 AM~19987655
> *dont you take them out first from the tires ?
> *


yeah thats the right way to do it, but no i didnt i change my spray pattern smaller to get the rims lip. :happysad:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

PULL UP OR SHUT UP..









TTT


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Mar 1 2011, 03:16 PM~19990994
> *Hahahahahaha
> *


 :wave:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO RAZA








LARRY DEXTER AND ERNESTO DEL VALLE IMPERIAL TO THE TOP ESE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HOMIES CAR


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 1 2011, 08:11 PM~19993613
> *PUEZ QVO RAZA
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic ......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 1 2011, 08:33 PM~19993903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the homie manitas de cochi..............................


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

I HEARD A 1958 IMPLALA A MEMBER MIGHT B UP 4 SALE CAR ALMOST DONE


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 1 2011, 08:36 PM~19993945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let orlando know he is looking 4 one.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 1 2011, 09:38 PM~19993970
> *let orlando know he is looking 4 one.....
> *


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> the homie manitas de cochi..............................
> [/quo este vato always there TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THIS IS LOWRIDING ON THE BLVDHAND HANGING OUT TO THE TOP 
CRUZING LOW N SLOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 1 2011, 08:39 PM~19993987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Almost done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 1 2011, 11:37 PM~19994967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice work Indio oh I mean Ben


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 1 2011, 09:36 PM~19993945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 1 2011, 11:37 PM~19994967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Where are the car show flyers???
Bajitos Del Valle and City Cruisers


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Omar, What's up with the Calendars???


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 2 2011, 09:48 AM~19997259
> *Omar, What's up with the Calendars???
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Mar 2 2011, 09:57 AM~19997315
> *whats up valle
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Sooonnnn! Raza a lil longer


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

que onda ... im back.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 2 2011, 04:21 PM~19999896
> *que onda ... im back.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 2 2011, 05:21 PM~19999896
> *que onda ... im back.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Welcome home brother!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 2 2011, 05:21 PM~19999896
> *que onda ... im back.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


welcome back foo that was a long ass vacation ese :biggrin:


----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)

thats frime ur back its about time no more vacations welcome home


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 2 2011, 04:21 PM~19999896
> *que onda ... im back.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  orale homie wats up... orlando missed you :tears:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 2 2011, 08:57 PM~20001997
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice video :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 2 2011, 08:57 PM~20001997
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good Job TOPPDOGG always showing love to the VALLE DE COACHELLA! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 2 2011, 07:57 PM~20001997
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*bad ass video TopDogg* :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Mar 1 2011, 11:11 PM~19995127
> * nice work Indio oh I mean Ben
> *


its all of us bRO indio , sammy , angel 300 , and me. O cant for get orlando yelling at us the hole time why who know's   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 2 2011, 04:21 PM~19999896
> *que onda ... im back.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up big dog :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 2 2011, 09:48 AM~19997258
> *Where are the car show flyers???
> Bajitos Del Valle and City Cruisers
> *


ya where are they :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

* SALE SALE SALE THIS MONTH ONLY*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle hope you all have a bless day


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 2 2011, 10:16 PM~20003855
> * SALE SALE SALE THIS MONTH ONLY
> *


 :scrutinize: what kind of sale??

:cheesy: 50% off...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13+Mar 2 2011, 09:07 PM~20002128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you guys liked that short video, you should check out the DVD. Nice music and lots more pictures, along with video.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 3 2011, 08:26 PM~20010603
> *If you guys liked that short video, you should check out the DVD.  Nice music and lots more pictures, along with video.
> 
> 
> *


Let us know where to pick some up?


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:wave: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: seme:barf: :fool2: seemen whatz up...praspect..


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Mar 3 2011, 07:15 PM~20010496
> *:scrutinize: what kind of sale??
> 
> :cheesy: 50% off...
> *


not 50 % but i'll give you a good price this month what do you need


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 4 2011, 07:31 PM~20017951
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


:nosad:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Whats Up Valley!
Just Letting Everyone Know Were Still Here 
30 Years In Counting And Still Stronger Then Ever! 
 :biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 4 2011, 11:29 AM~20014943
> *not 50 % but i'll give you a good price this month what do you need
> *


 :cheesy: i got a big list...


but no money


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ/STREETQUEENZ ALL DAY HOMIE'S WHATS UP VALLE 4 YEARS STRONG AND GOING TO EVERY EVENT WE CAN! BAJITOS NEXT WEEK! :biggrin: 

























































http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/CARS/IMG_9222.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/CARS/IMG_9222.jpg


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ BOMB SQUAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice pics omar :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Dam 19 Years In This Lowridering Shit!
Seen Clubs Come And Go And Seen People In And Out Of Clubs
Dam Never Thought I Would Have A Low Low One Day Of My Own
But Im Glad I Do And So Glad For The Club Im In.
30 Years And Still In love With the Game!
 :cheesy: :biggrin:   








(Me 19 Years Lol)


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Mar 5 2011, 07:17 PM~20024404
> *Dam 19 Years In This Lowridering Shit!
> Seen Clubs Come And Go And Seen People In And Out Of Clubs
> Dam Never Thought I Would Have A Low Low One Day Of My Own
> ...


19? :wow::roflmao:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 5 2011, 08:21 PM~20024432
> *19? :wow::roflmao:
> *


Iv been lowriding For 19 Years Ha
Thats Me When I Was Like 5
at the city cruisers car show
long ass time ago haha
when having a lowrider ment you were a ganster lol


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Mar 5 2011, 07:27 PM~20024474
> *Iv been lowriding For 19 Years Ha
> Thats Me When I Was Like 5
> at the city cruisers car show
> ...


 :worship: That's a long time :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Mar 4 2011, 09:12 PM~20018848
> *Whats Up Valley!
> Just Letting Everyone Know Were Still Here
> 30 Years In Counting And Still Stronger Then Ever!
> ...


Sam says he remembers when he use to change Ur diapers. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 5 2011, 08:30 PM~20024496
> *:worship: That's a long time :biggrin:
> *


haha yeah i know right
fuck its just in my blood to be a lowrider :biggrin: 
thats why my dad told me i have haters
cause iv been doing this longer then most!
but its ll cool i love this life!! :cheesy:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 5 2011, 08:33 PM~20024517
> *Sam says he remembers when he use to change Ur diapers.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 
Hahahaha Tell Sam To Shut Up
I Reamber When My Finger Was Up His Nose :roflmao:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Mar 5 2011, 07:36 PM~20024546
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Hahahaha Tell Sam To Shut Up
> I Reamber When My Finger Was Up His Nose  :roflmao:
> *


COCHINO!!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Mar 5 2011, 08:39 PM~20024563
> *COCHINO!!
> *


Hahahaha!!
He Was Drunk And was Knocked Out Hahaha


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 5 2011, 08:33 PM~20024517
> *Sam says he remembers when he use to change Ur diapers.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Kong-86 Regal_@Mar 5 2011, 07:40 PM~20024570
> *Hahahaha!!
> He Was Drunk And was Knocked Out Hahaha
> *



Sam said that sounds gay :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 4 2011, 12:01 AM~20012232
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats cracking, just spoke to CHOLO DJ and the tacquero to follow up for this saturdays kickback and were still on schedule.............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 5 2011, 11:34 PM~20025580
> *Sam said that sounds gay  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's ok sam is gay....... :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:nosad: not alot of lowriders out in tucson  not like the coachella valle.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 6 2011, 04:59 PM~20029389
> * :nosad: not alot of lowriders out in tucson  not like the coachella valle. *


 Are president from are chapter out there says that they get together at the park every sundays and the park gets full


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. I wanna give these 2 mofos a big ass thank you for helping me on my car all fuckin weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 6 2011, 09:42 PM~20031655
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 6 2011, 08:42 PM~20031655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 27 2011, 08:54 PM~19975817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 6 2011, 08:42 PM~20031655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


11 eleven st. esa :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 6 2011, 09:42 PM~20031655
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Let us see the trunk pics tecato :cheesy:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 6 2011, 04:15 PM~20029507
> *Are president from are chapter out there says that they get together at the park every sundays and the park gets full
> *


yeah i was there last night,theres cars but no action.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 6 2011, 08:42 PM~20031655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rafa Viejitos (May 31, 2010)

WHATS UP TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN THE VALLE,MUCH LOVE & RESPECT


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rafa Viejitos_@Mar 7 2011, 01:51 PM~20036119
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN THE VALLE,MUCH LOVE & RESPECT
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 7 2011, 08:01 AM~20034132
> *Let us see the trunk pics tecato  :cheesy:
> *


Come by the shop then hyna 


:roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rafa Viejitos_@Mar 7 2011, 12:51 PM~20036119
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN THE VALLE,MUCH LOVE & RESPECT
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real good :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 6 2011, 02:59 PM~20028630
> *That's ok sam is gay....... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rafa Viejitos_@Mar 7 2011, 01:51 PM~20036119
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN THE VALLE,MUCH LOVE & RESPECT
> 
> 
> ...


Now Thats What You Call Some Good Pixs  
Looking Good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 7 2011, 08:01 AM~20034132
> *Let us see the trunk pics tecato  :cheesy:
> *


I'll post some later for the gorditos from so cal customs next to Orlando can see all the so called weight I got in thE trunk. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

'MANIACOS' TTMFT.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rafa Viejitos_@Mar 7 2011, 01:51 PM~20036119
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN THE VALLE,MUCH LOVE & RESPECT
> 
> 
> ...


 PUEZ QVO TO THE TOP FOR VALLE BOMBS








MY RETIREMENT PLAN 40 1


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

any body got carlos#


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/Pics 712.JPG[/IMG]

[








IMG




MOTHAFOCKER RIGHT 100%


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Mar 7 2011, 04:13 PM~20037449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 63 rag....


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 7 2011, 03:32 PM~20037147
> *I'll post some later for the gorditos from so cal customs next to Orlando can see all the so called weight I got in thE trunk. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Congratulation to Ben (from Rollerz Only and Switch Happy) for his new addition to his family R.O. little man xavier.....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 8 2011, 12:33 AM~20039995
> *Congratulation to Ben (from Rollerz Only and Switch Happy) for his new addition to his family R.O. little man xavier.....
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X84 congrats bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats ben see u guys saturday night . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 4 2011, 12:01 AM~20012232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

The new addition to the felix family and thanks everybody for your calls and texts Xavier Refugio Felix see everybody this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 03:17 PM~20044368
> *The new addition to the felix family and thanks everybody for your calls and texts Xavier Refugio Felix see everybody this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to ben and felix family :thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

congrats bro many blessing


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

CONGRATS BENN FROM THE STREET KINGZ FAMILILA :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 04:17 PM~20044368
> *The new addition to the felix family and thanks everybody for your calls and texts Xavier Refugio Felix see everybody this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ok I thought those were your buffet bibs now it makes sense :banghead: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 7 2011, 11:33 PM~20039995
> *Congratulation to Ben (from Rollerz Only and Switch Happy) for his new addition to his family R.O. little man xavier.....
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 8 2011, 03:32 PM~20044485
> *congrats to ben and felix family :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Mar 8 2011, 03:33 PM~20044491
> *congrats bro many blessing
> *



thanks


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 8 2011, 04:07 PM~20044750
> *CONGRATS BENN FROM THE STREET KINGZ FAMILILA :thumbsup:
> *



thanks streetkings :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 8 2011, 04:12 PM~20044785
> *Oh ok I thought those were your buffet bibs now it makes sense  :banghead:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



funny simon lol :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 8 2011, 12:39 AM~20040249
> *X84 congrats bRO  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks esa


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

congrats ben. :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 04:17 PM~20044368
> *The new addition to the felix family and thanks everybody for your calls and texts Xavier Refugio Felix see everybody this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS LOKO... :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*My Congrats to the Felix family.*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

.







.







. All gate no weight to bad I won't make it Saturday to try it out. Got to work out of town. :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 8 2011, 08:16 PM~20046400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Mar 8 2011, 06:32 PM~20045924
> *congrats ben.  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks esa :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 8 2011, 06:46 PM~20046075
> *CONGRATS LOKO... :biggrin:
> *



thanks jojo let me know when the next show is in I.E. i want a booth thanks again or sponcer


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 8 2011, 06:55 PM~20046157
> *My Congrats to the Felix family.
> *



whats up pete and thanks


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 08:35 PM~20047073
> *thanks jojo let me know when the next show is in I.E. i want a booth thanks again or sponcer
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 8 2011, 08:39 PM~20047108
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 08:41 PM~20047120
> *:biggrin:
> *


August 27th


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 09:32 PM~20047049
> *thanks esa  :thumbsup:
> *



esa u know i got esa HANGING. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 09:35 PM~20047073
> *thanks jojo let me know when the next show is in I.E. i want a booth thanks again or sponcer
> *



YES SIR...WE GOT ONE COMING UP IN MAY AND ANOTHER IN AUGUST, I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED HOMIE.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 8 2011, 07:16 PM~20046400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ten batts ..60 volts single :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 10:35 PM~20047073
> *thanks jojo let me know when the next show is in I.E. i want a booth thanks again or sponcer
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 04:17 PM~20044368
> *The new addition to the felix family and thanks everybody for your calls and texts Xavier Refugio Felix see everybody this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats ben ............


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 04:17 PM~20044368
> *The new addition to the felix family and thanks everybody for your calls and texts Xavier Refugio Felix see everybody this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to the Felix Fam, wheres the cigar's  :420:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 8 2011, 08:16 PM~20046400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont worry ME and 61 got it call me and let us know.. :thumbsup: :scrutinize: :h5: :boink:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Mar 8 2011, 11:58 PM~20048307
> *congrats to the Felix Fam, wheres the cigar's    :420:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 04:17 PM~20044368
> *The new addition to the felix family and thanks everybody for your calls and texts Xavier Refugio Felix see everybody this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Ben to you and your Fam


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 03:17 PM~20044368
> *The new addition to the felix family and thanks everybody for your calls and texts Xavier Refugio Felix see everybody this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Damn Ben, how many kids is that now 15? 16?
J/K congrats homie


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS TTT


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Mar 9 2011, 09:18 AM~20049990
> *:biggrin:  Damn Ben, how many kids is that now 15? 16?
> J/K congrats homie
> *


Lol someone give him his own show on TLC lol jk Ben


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Calendars getting printed as I write. Any one have any ? Call me talk to don't post any bullshit call if any ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK SQ LIFE


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA+Mar 8 2011, 11:11 PM~20048380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks everybody you guys are funny lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

65 SS CONV. OG NEVER BEEN CUT IF INTERESTED PM. SERIOUS BUYERS NO BS.

TRYING 2 KEEP IT IN THE VALLE.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LRM! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 9 2011, 09:42 PM~20055999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 9 2011, 10:42 PM~20055999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 9 2011, 09:52 PM~20056117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fawkin nice putting the Valle on the map. ROLLERZ ONLY to the top & everybody that helped make this show a success. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 9 2011, 10:52 PM~20056117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Putting our valle on the map not just with cars but with our events.ROLLERZ ONLY TTT.......


----------



## OCSAL (May 14, 2009)

DONALDS MURAL


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Mar 9 2011, 11:07 PM~20056695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Estas pesado SAL nice ass detail. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Mar 9 2011, 10:17 PM~20055724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pm me. Price...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Mar 10 2011, 12:07 AM~20056695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Listo para el otro........el 64......


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 9 2011, 09:52 PM~20056117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hitting them hard.. ttt coachella valley :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 9 2011, 11:16 PM~20056747
> *Pm me. Price...
> *


baller..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Mar 9 2011, 11:07 PM~20056695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn im next in line... :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## zap59 (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 04:17 PM~20044368
> *The new addition to the felix family and thanks everybody for your calls and texts Xavier Refugio Felix see everybody this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice photo, homie.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 9 2011, 11:52 PM~20056117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT THIS SHOW IS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER MUCH LUV


----------



## Rafa Viejitos (May 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 04:17 PM~20044368
> *The new addition to the felix family and thanks everybody for your calls and texts Xavier Refugio Felix see everybody this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON UR NEW ADDITION BEN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rafa Viejitos (May 31, 2010)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 10 2011, 02:38 PM~20061054
> *TTT THIS SHOW IS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER MUCH LUV
> *


Thanks to people like you & Ur club andy its been getting better.TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rafa Viejitos_@Mar 10 2011, 03:53 PM~20061177
> *VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rafa Viejitos_@Mar 10 2011, 03:53 PM~20061177
> *VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


firme pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LRM 2011 VALLE COACHELLA :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CHINOS 66 CHEVY CAPRICE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRINI'S CONVERTIBLE IMPALA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ISRAEL'S BOMBITA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ABEL'S 1947 CADDIE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CHITO'S AND JARVI'S MONTES!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GABRIEL'S 64 AND TRINI'S 67


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CHOP TOP CUTTY!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BIG OSOS'S 54


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE BOMB SQUAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 3 2011, 11:01 PM~20012232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's coming out to play this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 10 2011, 07:21 PM~20063241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


About time u post something good Omar. Jus fucking with u. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

i got this toy's 4 sale 2.

1. 350 yamaha raptor

2. 80 lil yamaha.

pink on hand serious buyers gracias.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 10 2011, 09:38 PM~20063456
> *About time u post something good Omar. Jus fucking with u. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP WITH YOU TOPIC NOBODY POSTING


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 10 2011, 08:41 PM~20063508
> *WHATS UP WITH YOU TOPIC NOBODY POSTING
> *


IVE BEEN SO BUSY WITH THE CALENDAR BUT IM BACK AND READY CALENDAR AT THE PRINTERS! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 10 2011, 08:38 PM~20063456
> *About time u post something good Omar. Jus fucking with u. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NOT BAD FOR A IPHONE SHOT!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 4 2011, 12:01 AM~20012232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://us.mg3.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?m...=Inbox&inline=1


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 10 2011, 09:41 PM~20063980
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT............NEXT CITY CRUSIERS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 10 2011, 09:55 PM~20064105
> *TTT............NEXT CITY CRUSIERS!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


BAJITOS DEL VALLE SAT MILES PARK! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JAE BUENO MIGHT MAKE IT TO THE CITY CRUISERS SHOW SO RAZA SHOW SOME LOVE ON HIS PAGE! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE, RO INDIO 321, TopDogg, streetkingz13
TOPDOGG IN THE VALLE COACHELLA HOUSE! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 10 2011, 08:49 PM~20063560
> *IVE BEEN SO BUSY WITH THE CALENDAR BUT IM BACK AND READY CALENDAR AT THE PRINTERS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 10 2011, 09:41 PM~20063980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 10 2011, 09:41 PM~20063980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Mar 10 2011, 12:07 AM~20056695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*saw this in person last week , LOOKS BAD ASS !!!!!!* :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 8 2011, 04:17 PM~20044368
> *The new addition to the felix family and thanks everybody for your calls and texts Xavier Refugio Felix see everybody this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 10 2011, 08:35 PM~20063418
> *Who's coming out to play this weekend. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

HEY INDIO, WILL DOLLY GIRL B IN THE HOUSE THIS WEEKEND? :fool2:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

StreetKingz&Queenz are there!


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 10 2011, 08:35 PM~20063418
> *Who's coming out to play this weekend. :biggrin:
> *


 perfect forecast for tomorrow


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 10 2011, 10:22 PM~20064423
> *JAE BUENO MIGHT MAKE IT TO THE CITY CRUISERS SHOW SO RAZA SHOW SOME LOVE ON HIS PAGE! :biggrin:
> *


That's what I meant loko.... :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 11 2011, 01:17 PM~20068685
> *That's what I meant loko.... :biggrin:
> *


  We still have Bajitos del Valle show on sat Miles park!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Mar 11 2011, 09:10 AM~20066922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 11 2011, 04:27 PM~20069906
> * We still have Bajitos del Valle show on sat Miles park!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Mar 9 2011, 10:17 PM~20055724
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SALE PENDING. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

g]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 11 2011, 08:11 PM~20071381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 11 2011, 08:50 PM~20071685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bomb Squad!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Kick back at the park time got to do one load to lake Havasu then I'll see everybody at park. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MILES PARK HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

POST PICS!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Mar 12 2011, 05:43 PM~20077194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin: pics indio or omar...


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 12 2011, 07:17 PM~20077372
> *X2 :biggrin: pics indio or omar...
> *


What does indio look like jae I think that down ass vato indio got there late :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

The new piston pump :roflmao:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 12 2011, 07:44 PM~20077484
> *What does indio look like jae I think that down ass vato indio got there late :biggrin:
> *


WHATS up Simon, que pasa carnal? :wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 12 2011, 06:44 PM~20077484
> *What does indio look like jae I think that down ass vato indio got there late :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PICS UP REALLY SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 12 2011, 06:47 PM~20077504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 12 2011, 06:44 PM~20077484
> *What does indio look like jae I think that down ass vato indio got there late :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

100 dllrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS





























WERIDIN





















ROLLERZ ONLY




















VALLE STYLE




























CITY CRUISERS









NATIVE PRIDE











DESERT BOYS












VALLEYS FINEST










MIRAIENA








QUACK









BAJITOS DEL VALLE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 12 2011, 07:49 PM~20077903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the show or a kick back?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PICS FROM TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 12 2011, 08:53 PM~20077937
> *100 dllrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...











hector getting his congrats on his second placed hop win by his carnal "EL GUAPO".AKA EL FEO......................
$50.00 AND NEW STARTER.................................


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 08:11 PM~20078071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Mar 12 2011, 07:48 PM~20077508
> *WHATS up Simon, que pasa carnal?  :wave:
> *


What's up big ceeezzzz :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 12 2011, 09:02 PM~20078003
> *Is this the show or a kick back?
> *


buen travajo omar


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*
EL MAS FEO the right one* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 08:17 PM~20078111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 12 2011, 08:25 PM~20078170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetKingz57_@Mar 12 2011, 08:23 PM~20078153
> *buen travajo omar
> *


..?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zap59+Mar 10 2011, 02:28 PM~20060975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*thanks guys* :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 12 2011, 06:47 PM~20077504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit thats what we got in EL ABANDONADO & u know this. Courtesy of SWITCH HAPPY. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 12 2011, 06:44 PM~20077484
> *What does indio look like jae I think that down ass vato indio got there late :biggrin:
> *


Thanks simon. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 12 2011, 08:32 PM~20078219
> *Shit thats what we got in EL ABANDONADO & u know this. Courtesy of SWITCH HAPPY. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 12 2011, 08:34 PM~20078234
> *Thanks simon. :biggrin:
> *


ya thanks simon :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*GOING TO SAMS* :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 12 2011, 08:36 PM~20078251
> *ya thanks simon  :biggrin:
> *


  did i say something wrong?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

HEADED TO THE CASINO AL "BLUE BAR".


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 61neb, OMAR TRECE, BumperCheckin78, RO INDIO 321, shoresmokesalot760, Indio123


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 12 2011, 09:40 PM~20078274
> *GOING TO SAMS  :biggrin:
> *


THE STAY AT HOME MOMMY.................................


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 08:43 PM~20078307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *THATS HECTORS HOMIE IF HE'S IN HIS CAR *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 08:45 PM~20078316
> *THE STAY AT HOME MOMMY.................................
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GETTING SOME CARS READY 4 THE CITY CRUISERS CAR SHOW.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 12 2011, 09:47 PM~20078329
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS HECTORS HOMIE IF HE'S IN HIS CAR :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HIS CARNAL.............................


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 08:56 PM~20078408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.. your work never stops impressing me :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 12 2011, 08:40 PM~20078274
> *GOING TO SAMS  :biggrin:
> *


What about me they ran out of beer at this party :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CLEAN ASS 63!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 09:56 PM~20078408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 10:10 PM~20078508
> *
> 
> 
> ...











NEXT TO THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP.....ANOTHER ONE.................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SNOOP!


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 12 2011, 09:25 PM~20078170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ay i didn't get no 50 bucks all I got was a surprise pic whit orlandos brother feolando lol he was a crazy Fuck lol


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 10:12 PM~20078527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did tigere paint that?????


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 12 2011, 09:09 PM~20078506
> *CLEAN ASS 63!
> 
> 
> ...


badass orion silver :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 12 2011, 10:15 PM~20078549
> *did tigere paint that?????
> *


NO ROMANS .........


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 12 2011, 09:15 PM~20078549
> *did tigere paint that?????
> *


maybe gold base gold .08 flake


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 10:10 PM~20078508
> *
> 
> 
> ...



























GITTING PINSTRIPED BY MIKE LAMBERSON............................4 THE CITY CRUISER CAR SHOW..........................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 12 2011, 10:18 PM~20078573
> *maybe gold base gold .08 flake
> *


YOU SUCK BRO .IT SILVER BASE SILVER FLAKE.....................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 09:30 PM~20078651
> *YOU SUCK BRO .IT SILVER BASE SILVER FLAKE.....................
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 10:30 PM~20078651
> *YOU SUCK BRO .IT SILVER BASE SILVER FLAKE.....................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 10:25 PM~20078620
> *
> 
> 
> ...











LA PATRONA GETTING A LITTLE UNDER CARRIEGE CROME.


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 12 2011, 09:47 PM~20078329
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS HECTORS HOMIE IF HE'S IN HIS CAR :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh I let him get on cuz he said he was one of your Oldest son lol jk lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 09:12 PM~20078527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is thats angels 300?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DONT LEAVE ME HERE TAKE ME HOME CARNALITO...............................NO ME DEJES......................................


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 12 2011, 10:39 PM~20078715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean 58


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 10:25 PM~20078620
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

que onda surenoblues, yo te hablo cuando yo ande en mexicali manana ese :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 12 2011, 09:15 PM~20078549
> *did tigere paint that?????
> *


That fool is jus admireing the candy & flake


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 10:44 PM~20078755
> *
> 
> 
> ...











AT THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP WITH VICTOR EL TAPICERO .CITY CRUSERS CAR SHOW...IN APRIL.... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 12 2011, 10:51 PM~20078792
> *That fool is jus admireing the candy & flake
> *


 :biggrin: THATS KOOL.................................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 12 2011, 10:47 PM~20078772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS GOING TO THE LA SHOW .WERE TAKING 8 CARS FROM THE VALLE TO REPRECENT............................................ :biggrin: LLA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 10:55 PM~20078832
> *WHOS GOING TO THE LA SHOW .WERE TAKING 8 CARS FROM THE VALLE TO REPRECENT............................................ :biggrin: LLA
> *


AT LEAST 3 CARS OR 3 BOMBS!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 09:30 PM~20078651
> *YOU SUCK BRO .IT SILVER BASE SILVER FLAKE.....................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 12 2011, 10:02 PM~20078882
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 12 2011, 10:04 PM~20078891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS CAR CLUB TTMT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

At sams drinking some beers with indio sam just got a face left :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 10:52 PM~20078799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my ass how did that prospect get in frunt of the line ...... :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nosad: :x: :ninja:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 12 2011, 09:40 PM~20078723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These Piks came out nice Omar. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Mar 13 2011, 01:29 AM~20079475
> *my ass how did that prospect get in frunt of the line ...... :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nosad:  :x:  :ninja:
> *


We paid him in advance ......sorry.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 13 2011, 08:30 AM~20080110
> *These Piks came out nice Omar. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU INDIO I HAVE SOME I'LL POST UP LATER! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 10:44 PM~20078755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 12 2011, 10:43 PM~20078742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT FOR TRINIS HYDROS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

$$$$$$$$100 DLLRS 1ST PLACE








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2ND PLACE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IT WAS A GOOD DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> I see a motor in your near future.......
> Damn Sam your face gets mayugada after a few beers LOL.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

NEXT TO THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP.....ANOTHER ONE.................








[/quote]

Damn who's car is that? it's looking bad ass
Romans auto body get down :thumbsup: 
LOL........... HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH J/K
But who's car is that for reals?


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 12 2011, 11:04 PM~20078891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chichis crist........


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> NEXT TO THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP.....ANOTHER ONE.................


Damn who's car is that? it's looking bad ass
Romans auto body get down :thumbsup: 
LOL........... HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH J/K
But who's car is that for reals?
[/quote]
I think it belongs to some piesa that lives in palm desert. :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Ill be updating everybody on how the printing of the calendar is going *


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 13 2011, 05:51 PM~20082908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> NEXT TO THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP.....ANOTHER ONE.................


Damn who's car is that? it's looking bad ass
Romans auto body get down :thumbsup: 
LOL........... HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH J/K
But who's car is that for reals?
[/quote]










I think its this vatos :dunno:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 10:30 PM~20078651
> *YOU SUCK BRO .IT SILVER BASE SILVER FLAKE.....................
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey orlando I found you ben and indio in an old middle school yearbook :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Mar 13 2011, 01:29 AM~20079475
> *my ass how did that prospect get in frunt of the line ...... :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nosad:  :x:  :ninja:
> *


Being a ROLLER has its perks son don't trip one day u will get there :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't forget to listen to 92.7 at 9pm to support the homie provoked like he supports us :thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Mar 9 2011, 10:17 PM~20055724
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOING 2 OXNARD NEXT WEEKEND. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 13 2011, 08:42 PM~20084396
> *Don't forget to listen to 92.7 at 9pm to support the homie provoked like he supports us :thumbsup:
> *


Firme :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 13 2011, 06:58 PM~20083364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with BEN he looks funny....queria ir aser pipi


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 13 2011, 09:16 PM~20084791
> *What's wrong with BEN he looks funny....queria ir aser pipi
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: simon! He had a bladder problem


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 13 2011, 09:14 PM~20084763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the homies cpt the ex UNIQUES cc member.I love that color.......


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Mar 13 2011, 09:05 PM~20084668
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOING 2 OXNARD NEXT WEEKEND. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: mas feria para el 63!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 13 2011, 09:27 PM~20084903
> *:thumbsup:  mas feria para el 63!
> *


sup simon idk yet homie maybe the 3s or maybe a new toy. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Mar 13 2011, 09:48 PM~20085078
> *sup simon idk yet homie maybe the 3s or maybe a new toy. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Firme whatever it going to be I'm sure va salir chingon homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 13 2011, 09:34 PM~20084964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lokos pero jotos..........que onda snoop ya se te voltio....mas puto...


----------



## Rafa Viejitos (May 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 12 2011, 10:31 PM~20078655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT DOWN ON THESE PICS DOGGY DOG


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rafa Viejitos_@Mar 13 2011, 10:21 PM~20085283
> *GOT DOWN ON THESE PICS DOGGY DOG
> 
> 
> ...


NOT BAD YOURSELF HOMIE I MIGHT NEED YOU FOR THE NEXT PHOTO SHOOT! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 13 2011, 10:08 PM~20085205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What happen with the photo shoot con LoWRIDER MAGAZINE MAS FERIA CON MAXIAM MAGAZINE.......FIRME.......


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 13 2011, 10:24 PM~20085303
> *NOT BAD YOURSELF HOMIE I MIGHT NEED YOU FOR THE NEXT PHOTO SHOOT! :biggrin:
> *


Or ask simon he gets down with photo shop.....his number. 555 5555....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 13 2011, 07:04 PM~20083417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just some things I'm playing with tell me what u guys think :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 10:55 PM~20078832
> *WHOS GOING TO THE LA SHOW .WERE TAKING 8 CARS FROM THE VALLE TO REPRECENT............................................ :biggrin: LLA
> *


 lets roll enviten


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

He said he's starting it up again who's down? :dunno:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 13 2011, 09:42 PM~20085445
> *lets roll enviten
> *


It's gonna be a good show they said it sold out already.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 13 2011, 10:51 PM~20085524
> *It's gonna be a good show they said it sold out already.
> *


gona have to check into it


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 13 2011, 08:14 PM~20084763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cpt's 65 rag that shit too clean :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 13 2011, 08:22 PM~20084869
> *That's the homies cpt the ex UNIQUES cc member.I love that color.......
> *


you suck bro.. hes with Imperials c.c :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 13 2011, 08:12 PM~20084748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want something like that on my next project brandywine candy :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Goodtimes SD 62 reppin on the lowrider tour flyer.!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 13 2011, 10:17 PM~20085707
> *you suck bro.. hes with Imperials c.c :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


U suck son it says EX Uniques member. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

What's up Valle :wave: :wave:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Orale Simon, I know we are going through some hard times but this shouldn't be your last resort to get them batteries and upholstery done!!!
I took this pic in Tijuas I didn't realize it was you till I got home


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 14 2011, 07:26 AM~20087210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he was trying to cover his Face so u wouldn't get a pic of him: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 14 2011, 07:26 AM~20087210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: sucky sucky $5.00 long time :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: simon said what ever it takes his car will be done dam like that simon


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Thanks to Bajitos del Valle for the chrome motor. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 14 2011, 07:26 AM~20087210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 13 2011, 10:39 PM~20085876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir SD :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*here is the mock up for the calendar , everything looks good , we go to press this Tuesday *


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 14 2011, 11:36 AM~20088582
> *here is the mock up for the calendar , everything looks good , we go to press this Tuesday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 14 2011, 08:26 AM~20087210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your just mad because I found your school pics now I'm gonna post the rest that I found in your photobucket :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 14 2011, 12:36 PM~20088582
> *here is the mock up for the calendar , everything looks good , we go to press this Tuesday
> 
> 
> ...


Get them penny's ready homeboys took me long enough but it's worth the wait hit me I'll have them by Saturday Lets do this thanks to everyone that supported the Calendar .


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*here is a better pic of the mock up , ill take some pic's when the job hits the press this week *


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 14 2011, 05:34 PM~20090620
> *here is a better pic of the mock up , ill take some pic's when the job hits the press this week
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS SERGIO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 14 2011, 08:41 PM~20093253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Iil bitch is on facebook talking smack about Layitlow to LRD what a chump!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 14 2011, 04:34 PM~20090620
> *here is a better pic of the mock up , ill take some pic's when the job hits the press this week
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 14 2011, 09:14 AM~20087490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 14 2011, 10:36 PM~20093586
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


Damn it was a lot of work but well worth it now let's get paid!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*what's up valle *


7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 61neb, georgerr, OMAR TRECE, st1984, krysler300


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 14 2011, 09:39 PM~20093635
> *Damn it was a lot of work but well worth it now let's get paid!!!!
> *


people still owe you money WTF :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 14 2011, 10:41 PM~20093655
> *people still owe you money WTF  :0
> *


just about $500 its all good homie you payed first !And your not even tripin it's on the way and it's BAD ASS!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 14 2011, 08:26 AM~20087210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :werd:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 14 2011, 09:49 PM~20093697
> *just about $500 its all good homie you payed first !And your not even tripin it's on the way and it's BAD ASS!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks. can't wait :run:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*on sale $$$ *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 14 2011, 09:41 PM~20093253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


David Flores U know it show all thies outher clubs out there who's been around the longest and we need no layitlow to get known
about an hour ago


RIGHT CLICK SAVE ( BUSTED WRITING SHIT ) :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-sn...7_6484498_s.jpg

CHECK OUT HIS FAVE SINGER! MAS PUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin: L;M


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?profile=...100001615985786
CHECK YOUR SELF
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?profile=...100001615985786


----------



## Rafa Viejitos (May 31, 2010)

MUCH LOVE 4 THE VALLE COACHELLA.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 14 2011, 08:26 AM~20087210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ora simon are those skinny jeans ...............working those lonjas.......pitbulls modelo....  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 13 2011, 11:17 PM~20085707
> *you suck bro.. hes with Imperials c.c :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


Dumb ass read before you write ...............ex UNIQUES cc...........


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 15 2011, 06:50 AM~20095298
> *Ora simon are those skinny jeans ...............working those lonjas.......pitbulls modelo....   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Its a photoshop pic wey my cute face on indios body :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 15 2011, 06:57 AM~20095322
> *Dumb ass read before you write ...............ex UNIQUES cc...........
> *


X84 :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2011, 06:57 AM~20095619
> *Its a photoshop pic wey my cute face on indios body :cheesy:
> *


Denile ain't jus a river. So I guess thats why we didnt see u for a while don't worry son I ain't mad at u get that paper$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## EastsideLife CC (Apr 1, 2009)

what up people?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 14 2011, 09:26 AM~20087210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOW MUCH


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 15 2011, 09:12 AM~20096096
> *NICE HOW MUCH
> *


As of today we are taking DONATIONS his car needs to be done by April 3rd......
for more information you can call Boton Feliz or Colorez Perfectos.........
Gracias
:thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 15 2011, 06:50 AM~20095298
> *Ora simon are those skinny jeans ...............working those lonjas.......pitbulls modelo....   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Jeans size is 26W by 28L and he bought them at Toda Moda....
He showed me the receipt. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 12 2011, 09:44 PM~20078755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 12 2011, 09:06 PM~20078474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 13 2011, 04:51 PM~20082908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 12 2011, 08:33 PM~20078228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 22 2011, 09:46 PM~19938369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 25 2011, 01:06 PM~19694245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 15 2011, 05:57 AM~20095322
> *Dumb ass read before you write ...............ex UNIQUES cc...........
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rafa Viejitos_@Mar 14 2011, 10:55 PM~20094247
> *MUCH LOVE 4 THE VALLE COACHELLA.
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 15 2011, 05:57 AM~20095322
> *Dumb ass read before you write ...............ex UNIQUES cc...........
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 15 2011, 05:50 AM~20095298
> *Ora simon are those skinny jeans ...............working those lonjas.......pitbulls modelo....   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 15 2011, 08:25 AM~20096179
> *As of today we are taking DONATIONS his car needs to be done by April 3rd......
> for more information you can call Boton Feliz or Colorez Perfectos.........
> Gracias
> ...


$5.00 sucky sucky long time :yes: no checks


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 15 2011, 11:04 AM~20097107
> *$5.00 sucky sucky long time  :yes: no checks
> *


for that ugly face he'll be lucky to get 30 cents :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 15 2011, 11:01 AM~20097093
> *:yes:
> *


i tryed to get pay back :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 15 2011, 11:50 AM~20097463
> *for that ugly face he'll be lucky to get 30 cents :biggrin:
> *


sorry $5.00 bucks is the lowest only 3 weeks left you can turn the lights off if you want :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*City Cruisers Car Show
Preregistration form:
Prereg prices: Vehicles:$25 Bikes/pedal cars:$15 Day of show: Vehicles:$35 Bikes/pedal:$25
Owner:___________________________ Phone #( )_____________ Entry #:_________
Address:______________________________________________________________
City:___________________ State:______ Zip_____________
Car Club:__________________________ Type of entry:____________ Year:_______
Make:__________________ Model:_____________________
Type of Paint:___________________ Color:______________
List Mods:__________________________________________
Classification: Original:___ Mild:___ Full:___ Radical:___
Check following if they will be displayed: Trunk:____ Engine:____ Undercarriage:____
If you need more than a 10 X 10 display area please explain:_________________________________________________Electricity: ___Yes ___No
No alcoholic beverages ALL will be confiscated & NOT returned!!!
Liability waiver:I hear by agree that in order for me to display my vehicle or bike described at the City Cruisers car show April 3rd,2011, at the Riverside county fairgrounds in Indio, Ca. I will not hold liable the City Cruisers Car Club, it's members or the Riverside County National Date Festival, their officers, agents servants and employees if my vehicle is damaged in any way.
NO PERSONAL CHECKS
Make money order out to: Frank Duran
Mail to: 85106 Calle Rosa Coachella,Ca.92236
Print Name:_____________________________ Signature:___________________________
Date:__________________________
For info call Frank Duran (760)218-3227 mon-fri 6pm-10pm
call or text Fritz Orellana (760)835-7063 mon-fri 6pm-10pm also at [email protected]*


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 15 2011, 12:50 PM~20097463
> *for that ugly face he'll be lucky to get 30 cents :biggrin:
> *



Bitch your mom wasn't trippin the night we made ur retarded ass!!! :cheesy: :boink:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> sorry $5.00 bucks is the lowest only 3 weeks left you can turn the lights off if you want
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA,
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Feb 22 2011, 10:46 PM~19938372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let's do this


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2011, 01:43 PM~20098267
> *Bitch your mom wasn't trippin the night we made ur retarded ass!!! :cheesy:  :boink:
> *


yeah right...is in it that time of the month for you simon...better get to work those corners dont sell them selfs :biggrin: 3 more weeks better do it before orlando gets u with the water hose again


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 15 2011, 08:25 AM~20096179
> *As of today we are taking DONATIONS his car needs to be done by April 3rd......
> for more information you can call Boton Feliz or Colorez Perfectos.........
> Gracias
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 15 2011, 02:33 PM~20098163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STREET KINGZ AND QUEENZ BOMB SQUAD AND THE REST WILL BE THERE!








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LINE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 15 2011, 03:55 PM~20098854
> *yeah right...is in it that time of the month for you simon...better get to work those corners dont sell them selfs :biggrin: 3 more weeks better do it before orlando gets u with the water hose again
> *


Yea its about time to pimp ur ass out to the homies they like them barely legal bitches :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 15 2011, 04:47 PM~20099178
> *STREET KINGZ AND QUEENZ BOMB SQUAD AND THE REST WILL BE THERE!
> 
> 
> ...



'MAN1ACOS' be there!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 15 2011, 12:04 PM~20097107
> *$5.00 sucky sucky long time  :yes: no checks
> *


Damn bro ur gonna show them why they call u knob gobblin???? :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> > sorry $5.00 bucks is the lowest only 3 weeks left you can turn the lights off if you want
> >
> > HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA,
> >
> ...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

for trade or sale 70 impala 327/700r












































[/quote]


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 15 2011, 02:33 PM~20098163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*we print the calendar tonight *


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

C'mon Simon this is a failed sexy pic
Sporting ur new Ponchorelo shades acting sexy
And ur lil boy is in it, I'm on my way to take u to Indio Blvd, got to make that money!!!


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2011, 04:39 PM~20099581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 15 2011, 05:01 PM~20099784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn simon I'm gonna report u to C.P.S for taking sexy pics with Ur son in the room. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 15 2011, 01:33 PM~20098163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What are the catagorys for the hop


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 13 2011, 10:37 AM~20080687
> *$$$$$$$$100 DLLRS 1ST PLACE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
Desert Boys Car Club - In It 2 Win It All Day Everyday!!!
Thank you Bajitos Del Valle, had a good time at the kickback!
DBCC#1 - 88 Blazer "Blaze It Up" TTMFT!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 15 2011, 05:43 PM~20099619
> *we print the calendar tonight
> *


Sounds good Sergio RO GRACIAS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Mar 15 2011, 06:34 PM~20100086
> *:thumbsup:
> Desert Boys Car Club - In It 2 Win It All Day Everyday!!!
> Thank you Bajitos Del Valle, had a good time at the kickback!
> ...


Don't tear it apart we got City Cruisers in 3Weeks


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 15 2011, 05:01 PM~20099784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> for trade or sale 70 impala 327/700r


[/quote]
YOU GUY'S COMING TO THE CITY CRUISERS SHOW BRO?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> for trade or sale 70 impala 327/700r


[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 15 2011, 06:47 PM~20100211
> *Don't tear it apart we got City Cruisers in 3Weeks
> *


 :yes: 
Yep! See you guys out there!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2011, 04:39 PM~20099581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :nosad:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2011, 04:13 PM~20099385
> *Yea its about time to pimp ur ass out to the homies they like them barely legal bitches :biggrin:
> *


week :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LINE THEM UP!
























WE MADE IT MANDO WHO'S RIDIN????????  
MANIACOS IN THE HOUSE ANYONE ELSE!
DESERT BOY'S IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 15 2011, 05:43 PM~20099619
> *we print the calendar tonight
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CLAUDIO YOU ROLLIN?









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

'MAN1ACOS' TTMFT LOOKING FOWARD 4 THE CITY CRUISERS SHOW.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

YOU GUY'S COMING TO THE CITY CRUISERS SHOW BRO?
[/quote]
yes sir we'll be there to support


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS TTT...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> YOU GUY'S COMING TO THE CITY CRUISERS SHOW BRO?


yes sir we'll be there to support
[/quote]
SOUNDS GOOD CARNAL WHAT UP WITH THAT G-BODY POST SOME MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> LINE THEM UP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

X 15
HOMIES GET YOUR CHIP TOGETHER! :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> yes sir we'll be there to support


SOUNDS GOOD CARNAL WHAT UP WITH THAT G-BODY POST SOME MORE PICS :biggrin:
[/quote]
something i'm doing for one of my members :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> SOUNDS GOOD CARNAL WHAT UP WITH THAT G-BODY POST SOME MORE PICS :biggrin:


something i'm doing for one of my members :biggrin: 



























[/quote]
PRETTY NICE HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> CLAUDIO YOU ROLLIN?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 15 2011, 06:01 PM~20099784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: damn! I would make a sexy ass ruca


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> SOUNDS GOOD CARNAL WHAT UP WITH THAT G-BODY POST SOME MORE PICS :biggrin:


something i'm doing for one of my members :biggrin: 



























[/quote]
TTT FOR GOODTIMES......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 15 2011, 02:34 PM~20098175
> *City Cruisers Car Show
> Preregistration form:
> Prereg prices: Vehicles:$25 Bikes/pedal cars:$15 Day of show: Vehicles:$35 Bikes/pedal:$25
> ...


Ben print 15 entry forms for Friday. Sea food night at the casino..............


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 15 2011, 09:03 PM~20102266
> *Ben print 15 entry forms for Friday. Sea food night at the casino..............
> *


all ready done went to franks earler got them in my hand. do i got time to chrome my undies before the show


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2011, 08:30 PM~20101924
> *:cheesy:  damn! I would make a sexy ass ruca :yes:
> *


you already do hyna :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 61neb, Indio123, RO INDIO 321

*R.O. in the house*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 15 2011, 09:10 PM~20102337
> *all ready done went to franks earler got them in my hand. do i got time to chrome my undies before the show
> *


Tell simon to take the rear end to the shop so we could take it apart. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 15 2011, 09:18 PM~20102416
> *Tell simon to take the rear end to the shop so we could take it apart. :biggrin:
> *


o.k.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 15 2011, 07:02 PM~20100312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rollerz only will be there to take some of that best of show cash.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 15 2011, 09:23 PM~20102451
> *Rollerz only will be there to take some of that best of show cash.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :x: x87


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 15 2011, 09:18 PM~20102416
> *Tell simon to take the rear end to the shop so we could take it apart. :biggrin:
> *



he said he will be there at about 12:30 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 15 2011, 09:10 PM~20102337
> *all ready done went to franks earler got them in my hand. do i got time to chrome my undies before the show
> *


 :0


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*Hey guys how's it going. Sorry for the delay in getting info to you all. Hope you all saw the new flyers and the prereg form. if you need a form i can also email it to you. Just hit me upat [email protected] Here are the car show categories for those of you who's want to know.

Car show categories:
30's Cars: original, street, and custom

40's Cars: original,street and custom

50's Cars: original,street and custom

50's convertible: mild and full

60's cars: Street,Mild,and full

60's convertible: Mild and full

70's Cars: Street,Mild,and full

80's Cars: Street,Mild,Full,and radical

90's Cars: Mild and Full

2000's Cars: Street,Mild,and Full

50's and below trucks: original,street,and custom

60's truck: street and custom

70's truck: Street and custom

S.U.V.: Mild and Full

Mini S.U.V.: Mild and Full

El Caminos: Mild and full

Imports: Mild and Full

Hot Rod cars: 1st.2nd.3rd

Hot Rod Trucks: 1st, 2nd, 3rd

Motorcycles: 1st, 2nd, 3rd

bikes 16" and below: Street, Mild, Full

Bikes 20" and above: Street, Mild, Full

Trikes: Street, mild, Full

Best of trophies: Car, truck, bomb, bike, interior, paint, engine, undercarriage, hydraulics, mural, and display

Hope this is helpful for all of you. Thanks Fritz.
*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> > CLAUDIO YOU ROLLIN?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 15 2011, 05:39 PM~20099581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rolmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 15 2011, 10:23 PM~20102451
> *Rollerz only will be there to take some of that best of show cash.... :biggrin:   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Let's show Southern Califas that we can have a firme show like back in the 80 and 90 homies let's see the line up!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> :run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

wacha u look nice rocking ur new McGyver shades esa....
yeah right mas PUTA
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 15 2011, 11:06 PM~20102825
> *Let's show Southern Califas that we can have a firme show like back in the 80 and 90 homies  let's see the line up!!!!!
> *


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

46.photobucket.com/albums/xx103/st1984/5029daec.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

02128.jpg[/IMG]b31.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*we started printing the calendar*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 15 2011, 10:10 PM~20102337
> *all ready done went to franks earler got them in my hand. do i got time to chrome my undies before the show
> *


Not enough time leave it alone......


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 16 2011, 05:47 AM~20104472
> *Not enough time leave it alone......
> *


o.k. after the show then


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 16 2011, 05:07 AM~20104336
> *we started printing the calendar
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> > :run:
> > STREETKINGZ
> >
> > DESERT BOY'S
> > ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 16 2011, 06:07 AM~20104336
> *we started printing the calendar
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SNAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
R.I.P NATE DOGG FROM DPG


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:run: 
STREETKINGZ  

DESERT BOY'S  

ROLLERZ ONLY VC-VI  

MANIACOS  

NEW ILLUSIONS  

WERIDIN  

VIEJITOS VC  

GOODTIMES IE 

ROYAL FANTASIES  

VALLE STYLE  


OK RAZA I POSTED THE FLYER IN EVERY LOCAL CAR CLUB,S PAGE DONT SAY YOU DID'NT KNOW! WE WILL TRY TO MAKE THIS CITY CRUISERS BEST SHOW THEY EVER THROWN LETS DO THIS BRING ALL THEM PRETTY RIDES THE VALLE HAS TO SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  





LINE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

POST UP THE HOPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 16 2011, 12:11 PM~20106391
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GT yuma will also be there to support.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> :run:
> STREETKINGZ
> 
> DESERT BOY'S
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Show some love on Jae Buenos page homes he and his wife might be coming to the City Cruisers Show What's Up Valle!!!!!!! Get your rides ready LRM if Jae shows.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> Show some love on Jae Buenos page homes he and his wife might be coming to the City Cruisers Show What's Up Valle!!!!!!! Get your rides ready LRM if Jae shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO DREAM ON HAS FAMILIA IN INDIO SHOW SOME LOVE LET'S GET THE BEST TO COME TO THE VALLE AND SHOW THE SOUTHERN CALIFAS THE STATE OF CALIFAS AND THE WHOLE COUNTRY HOW WE ROLL!!!!! :biggrin: VALLE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Omar what happen to the calendars :happysad:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 16 2011, 11:26 AM~20106490
> *GT yuma will also be there to support.
> *


shit ill be there too then :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla+Mar 16 2011, 08:18 PM~20109429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 16 2011, 08:20 PM~20109456
> *shit ill be there too then  :biggrin:
> *


WHO YOU REPIN NOW HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> > :run:
> > L.R.D ON THE MIC!
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*7 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 R.O. Members: 61neb, st1984*


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Mar 15 2011, 06:34 PM~20100086
> *:thumbsup:
> Desert Boys Car Club - In It 2 Win It All Day Everyday!!!
> Thank you Bajitos Del Valle, had a good time at the kickback!
> ...


fuck yeah its doing it stay lifted aLL DAY FUCK THE REST
    :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by desertboy760_@Mar 16 2011, 10:55 PM~20111036
> *fuck yeah its doing it stay lifted aLL DAY FUCK THE REST
> :biggrin:
> *


CHILL OUT HOMIE WE HAVE LOTS OF PEEPS ROLLING THRU HERE DONT NEED THE BS WE HAVE SOME GOOD SHOWS COMING AROUND AND WE HAVE A LOT OF GUEST COMING TO TOWN!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 16 2011, 07:48 PM~20109739
> *WHO YOU REPIN NOW HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


Nobody solo I'm koo with homies I know now :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 16 2011, 09:06 PM~20110623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :wow:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by desertboy760_@Mar 16 2011, 10:55 PM~20111036
> *fuck yeah its doing it stay lifted aLL DAY FUCK THE REST
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Omar , calendars are now done , was that fast service or what ?    , ready to get picked up*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*FOR SALE USED 13 X 7 ALL CHROME 100 SPOKES WITH TIRES $350.00*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 17 2011, 06:08 AM~20112141
> *Omar , calendars are now done , was that fast service or what ?       , ready to get picked up
> 
> 
> ...


Be there at 2 pm brother Gracias


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 17 2011, 05:08 AM~20112141
> *Omar , calendars are now done , was that fast service or what ?       , ready to get picked up
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Picking up our Calendars in a Hour stuck in 91 traffic I'll be delivering today and tomorrow if you guy's want to pick up call me 7607975621 or text me Alrato


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by desertboy760_@Mar 16 2011, 09:55 PM~20111036
> *fuck yeah its doing it stay lifted aLL DAY FUCK THE REST
> :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Just picked them up !hit me up I only have 80 left I have 100 on order


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*calendar shout yes sir * :yes:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 17 2011, 05:17 PM~20116319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's nice.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 17 2011, 07:26 PM~20116996
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 17 2011, 08:34 PM~20117715
> *Now that's nice.....
> *


:biggrin: CALENDARS ARE HERE GET YOUR'S BEFORE ORLANDO SELLS THEM! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm engraving my bumpers this month :biggrin: nobody copy me :angry:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 17 2011, 05:17 PM~20116319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 17 2011, 08:44 PM~20117805
> *I'm engraving my bumpers this month :biggrin: nobody copy me :angry:
> *


I'M ENGRAVING MY ROOF NEXT YEAR  NOBODY BETTER COPY ME IM GOING TO TRADE MARK ENGRAVING    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



PIC'S OR IT NEVER HAPPEN YOUNGSTER PIC'S


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SUPPORT OUR LOCAL CELEBRITY'S HOMIE'S L.R.D WERIDIN? OR WHAT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 17 2011, 08:11 PM~20118112
> *I'M ENGRAVING MY ROOF NEXT YEAR   NOBODY BETTER COPY ME IM GOING TO TRADE MARK ENGRAVING       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> PIC'S OR IT NEVER HAPPEN YOUNGSTER PIC'S
> *


Can u do that? :wow: :0 how do I send the cash to u?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 17 2011, 09:21 PM~20118236
> *Can u do that? :wow: :0  how do I send the cash to u?
> *


BRING IT OVER BRO WE ALL MISS U OVER HER BRO!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 17 2011, 08:44 PM~20117805
> *I'm engraving my bumpers this month :biggrin: nobody copy me :angry:
> *


too late buddy i just sent out my bumpers from my 54 to get engraved ill post pics b4 i sent them to get chrome :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 17 2011, 08:24 PM~20118274
> *BRING IT OVER BRO WE ALL MISS U OVER HER BRO!
> *


Sorry I was talking about the calendar :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Mar 17 2011, 08:26 PM~20118298
> *too late buddy i just sent out my bumpers from my 54 to get engraved ill post pics b4 i sent them to get chrome :biggrin:
> *


Nice g :biggrin: street kings pushing hard :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 17 2011, 09:28 PM~20118313
> *Sorry I was talking about the calendar :biggrin:
> *


I'LL GIVE IT TO YOU AT THE CITY CRUISER SHOW BRO $15.00


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 17 2011, 09:29 PM~20118326
> *Nice g :biggrin: street kings pushing hard :biggrin:
> *


u best believe it ese :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 17 2011, 08:30 PM~20118331
> *I'LL GIVE IT TO YOU AT THE CITY CRUISER SHOW BRO $15.00
> *


Koo I'll be there..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE :biggrin: , streetkingz13, Q-VOLE TopDogg


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

:wave: Valle Coachella


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I WILL BE DELIVERING CALENDARS TOMORROW HIT ME UP 7607975621 OMAR :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 17 2011, 07:44 PM~20117805
> *I'm engraving my bumpers this month :biggrin: nobody copy me :angry:
> *










.







. To slow Orlando already did the bumpers on the 66 RAG. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 17 2011, 09:07 PM~20118723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn  it's ok.I'll let it side :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DEL VALLE WANT TO INVITE ALL VALLE COACHELLA FOR A SWEET DAY IN DOWN TOWN CALEXICO! FOR A NICE SHOW! THE MAYOR AND CHIEF OF POLICE WELCOME ALL LOWRIDERS AND WILL BE GIVING OUT THERE CHOICE IN PLAQUES!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 17 2011, 10:07 PM~20118723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks clean


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

17 DAY'S LEFT FOR THE SUPER SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> *Omar , calendars are now done , was that fast service or what ?    , ready to get picked up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> THE HOMIE'S EVEN HAVE A LOCAL COMMERCIAL !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 17 2011, 09:07 PM~20118723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much :biggrin: $$$ pm


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 17 2011, 10:07 PM~20118723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Front and rear bumpers crome and engraved comming soon.........66 rag.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 17 2011, 08:36 PM~20117734
> *:biggrin: CALENDARS ARE HERE GET YOUR'S BEFORE ORLANDO SELLS THEM! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf that looks chingon........... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THERE HERE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


THANKS TO SERGIO ROLLERZ ONLY IE GREAT JOB BRO ! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*FOR SALE USED 13 X 7 ALL CHROME 100 SPOKES WITH TIRES $350.00* :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 18 2011, 06:53 AM~20120329
> *FOR SALE USED 13 X 7 ALL CHROME 100 SPOKES WITH TIRES $350.00 :biggrin:
> *


TTT Valle


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 17 2011, 10:30 PM~20118341
> *Koo I'll be there..
> *


YEAH WAXXING MY RIDE


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 18 2011, 02:57 PM~20123256
> *YEAH WAXXING MY RIDE
> *



:0 :0


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 18 2011, 01:57 PM~20123256
> *YEAH WAXXING MY RIDE
> *


 lol hell naw ..ill be smoking my fat ass blunt :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 18 2011, 02:22 PM~20123421
> *:0  :0
> *


 :dunno: thats what im saying ..pretty soon he's going to be the one waxing my car  :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Calendars I will be giving them out at KMart parkinglot at 5pm today meet me there or call 7607975621


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

kk


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

molded G-body frame done chrome undies candy paint moldeed a-arms cadi upper a-arms ready to slap a body for sale... make offers...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LINE THEM UP WHO'S HOPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Took the monte to get some fresh gutz for the city cruisers show :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 19 2011, 02:39 PM~20130053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


simons on the move keep pushing roller :h5:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Mar 19 2011, 12:31 PM~20129461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice good luck on the sale.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 19 2011, 03:39 PM~20130053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought it was for sale


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 19 2011, 05:33 PM~20130623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks nice


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:cheesy: 
puez qvo valle


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 19 2011, 05:36 PM~20130635
> *i thought it was for sale
> *


Chale claudio those foos were just bullshitting bro :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 19 2011, 05:37 PM~20130644
> *  looks nice
> *



Q vo loco gracias :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 19 2011, 05:46 PM~20130701
> *Chale cladio those foos were just bullshitting bro  :cheesy:
> *


seen u at the fields @ cochella who u got ther ur son


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 19 2011, 05:49 PM~20130717
> *seen u at the fields @ cochella who u got ther ur son
> *


My rucas son plays for the cardinals abels team that he coaches :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 19 2011, 04:33 PM~20130623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam I love the design :wow:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 19 2011, 04:36 PM~20130635
> *i thought it was for sale
> *


His lady finally let him play. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 19 2011, 06:03 PM~20130787
> *Dam I love the design :wow:
> *


Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 19 2011, 06:14 PM~20130860
> *His lady finally let him play. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nicoderm: :fool2:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 19 2011, 05:57 PM~20130765
> *My rucas son plays for the cardinals abels team that he coaches  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: thats were im at soccer fields or soft ball fields mon thru sat


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 19 2011, 06:32 PM~20130955
> *:thumbsup: thats were im at soccer fields or soft ball fields mon thru sat
> *


Orale I never see.u bro ill keep an eye out next time I'm there when r u guys gonna have another softball tournament? ?? :cheesy:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 19 2011, 06:43 PM~20131002
> *Orale I never see.u bro ill keep an eye out next time I'm there when r u guys gonna have another softball tournament? ?? :cheesy:
> *


 working on it able says he try coachella fields or indio homerun derby clubs v clubs n ringers v ringers still working on it


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 19 2011, 08:07 PM~20131454
> *working on it able says he try coachella fields or indio  homerun derby clubs v clubs n ringers v ringers still working on it
> *


Orale keep us posted that was a firme day


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 19 2011, 08:45 AM~20127811
> *Calendars I will be giving them out at KMart parkinglot at 5pm today meet me there or call 7607975621
> *


Can put mine on a lay away plan.... :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 19 2011, 09:20 PM~20131945
> *Can put mine on a lay away plan.... :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR KMART BLUE LIGHT SALE!


GRACIAS TO ROLLERZ ONLY CC-BAJITOS DEL VALLE CC-BEN SWITCH HAPPY-RICK FLORES AND HIS 1960 APACHE-LATINO CLASSICS CC-CLAUDIO AND NEW ILLUSIONS-RICK AND ROYAL FANTASIES-CARDENAS TRANSMISSION-TINT SHOP-111 STEREO-RC REG RAMON CHAVEZ-LOUIE'S SCREEN PRINT-FABIAN'S AUTO/PAINT-TIMES UP TOWING-ABEL'S47 CADDIE AND LAW FIRM-JAE BUENO.COM-VICTOR'S UPHOLSTERY-ADRIAN'S DETAIL-QUE MANGO INDIO-CESAR'S CARS-RUDY'S MY RAINA-VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE-DESERT BOY'S-L.R.D-AND MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS FOR THE SUPPORT AND ALL THE NEEDED HELP! ALSO SERGIO FOR THE GREAT PRINT JOB ON THE CALENDAR'S THANK YOU ALL FOR INFO 7607975621 OMAR! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NEXT SATURDAY HOMIE'S SHOW SOME LOVE VALLE COACHELLA! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HOP IT SIMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HOP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> VERY NICE VICTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Drinking some of that coROna imported from Japan. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHO'S GOING SHOW SOME LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 










WERE GOING AND ON SUNDAYB WERE GOING TO CUERVOS FRONTERA BAJA CALIFORNIA TO SHOW SOME LOVE FROM THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SK/SQ :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE HOMIE BABY JOE'S WEDDING !!!!!!!!!!


















































































----------------------VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE------------------------------------


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZKUSTOMS :biggrin: 


PIOLIN!











ELCAMINO


























PROJECT'S


























SKKUSTOMS


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 20 2011, 08:36 PM~20138576
> *STREETKINGZKUSTOMS :biggrin:
> PIOLIN!
> 
> ...


STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ BACK IN BUSSNIESS :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

for sale or trade g-body-big body-2 door caddi
70 impala 327/700r


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK RAZA I HAVE 30 CALENDARS LEFT MIGHT HAVE TO ORDER MORE HIT ME UP GOING FAST! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT RAZA VALLE COACHELL TTT!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok Raza del Valle I only have 30 Calendars left hit me up as soon as I get to 20 im placing a 2nd order hit me up 7607975621Omar


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*The homie got some tires coming in sat. 280.00 for a set of 4 need the money by wed. To get them for sat. Here is a pic thanks *


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

BODY WORK TO THE SIX DUECE..


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

BODY PANELS REPLACED.. FOR U HATERS :twak: 

GOT SUM MORE CHROME BACK TOO...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Mar 21 2011, 12:55 PM~20143541
> *BODY WORK TO THE SIX DUECE..
> 
> 
> ...


looking good what color are you going with :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Mar 21 2011, 12:59 PM~20143564
> *BODY PANELS REPLACED.
> 
> GOT SUM MORE CHROME BACK TOO...
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 19 2011, 10:40 PM~20132698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good stuff :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 18 2011, 05:53 AM~20120329
> *sold*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

t.t.t.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*The homie got some tires coming in sat. 280.00 for a set of 4 need the money by wed. To get them for sat. Here is a pic thanks *


















:biggrin:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Mar 21 2011, 01:55 PM~20143541
> *BODY WORK TO THE SIX DUECE..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: IT'S LOOKIN' GOOD LOUIE!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Mar 21 2011, 12:59 PM~20143564
> *BODY PANELS REPLACED.. FOR U HATERS  :twak:
> 
> GOT SUM MORE CHROME BACK TOO...
> ...


Ur doing good my little grass hopper. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Mar 21 2011, 01:55 PM~20143541
> *BODY WORK TO THE SIX DUECE..
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING FIRME LOUIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Mar 21 2011, 01:59 PM~20143564
> *BODY PANELS REPLACED.. FOR U HATERS  :twak:
> 
> GOT SUM MORE CHROME BACK TOO...
> ...



looking good chichi


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 21 2011, 07:40 PM~20146266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that quacks bomb.???
Hes wit yu guys now.???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 21 2011, 09:11 PM~20147236
> *Is that quacks bomb.???
> Hes wit yu guys now.???
> *


YES  



HE WAS THERE FOR THE PHOTO SHOOT SO YES HE WAS WITH US! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MARCH 2011 BAJITOS DE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 21 2011, 08:27 PM~20147416
> *MARCH 2011 BAJITOS DE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :wow:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Drody go to sleep........


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 21 2011, 09:22 PM~20147348
> *YES
> HE WAS THERE FOR THE PHOTO SHOOT SO YES HE WAS WITH US! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Wow okay kool. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 21 2011, 12:46 PM~20143117
> *The homie got some tires coming in sat. 280.00 for a set of 4 need the money by wed. To get them for sat. Here is a pic thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

want to thank everyone ...for the props on the 62... BEN , PEDRO, MAC, INDIO, MR MONTE CARLO, AND EVERYONE ELSE I MIGHT OF FORGOTTEN ABOUT.. ITS GOIN LIL BY LIL..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Valle Coachella TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 21 2011, 10:43 PM~20147602
> *Nice :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Calendars are here! Hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 21 2011, 12:46 PM~20143117
> *The homie got some tires coming in sat. 280.00 for a set of 4 need the money by wed. To get them for sat. Here is a pic thanks
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 18 2011, 06:53 AM~20120329
> *FOR SALE USED 13 X 7 ALL CHROME 100 SPOKES WITH TIRES $350.00 :biggrin:
> *


*you still have these ??*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*like to THANK Omar for choosing "Color Me Printing" in having us print the the calenders , hope that everybody likes how the printing came out , it was very nice doing business with you Omar , hope we can do business real soon again * :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> *like to THANK Omar for choosing "Color Me Printing" in having us print the the calenders , hope that everybody likes how the printing came out , it was very nice doing business with you Omar , hope we can do business real soon again * :h5: :h5: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/azpremierchrome%20copy.jpg
CHECK IT OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*The homie got some tires coming in sat. 280.00 for a set of 4 need the money by wed. To get them for sat. Here is a pic thanks *


















:biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

u member hahaha... :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Mar 22 2011, 08:52 PM~20157185
> *u member hahaha... :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


W.T.F. :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 22 2011, 08:28 PM~20156915
> *3 sets left times running out *


----------



## DesertLife760 (Mar 23, 2011)

T.T.T. Rollerz Only...Q-vo Ben


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DesertLife760_@Mar 22 2011, 09:35 PM~20157602
> *T.T.T. Rollerz Only...Q-vo Ben
> *


whats up jacob


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Mar 23 2011, 08:00 AM~20159695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DesertLife760 (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 23 2011, 03:39 PM~20163020
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## DesertLife760 (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Mar 23 2011, 08:00 AM~20159695
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DesertLife760_@Mar 23 2011, 06:15 PM~20163718
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


WELCOME TO LAYITLOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

Desert Boys Car Club TTMFT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 22 2011, 07:35 PM~20155560
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/azpremierchrome%20copy.jpg
> CHECK IT OUT! :biggrin:
> *


*art work and printing done by "Color Me Printing"*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> > *like to THANK Omar for choosing "Color Me Printing" in having us print the the calenders , hope that everybody likes how the printing came out , it was very nice doing business with you Omar , hope we can do business real soon again * :h5: :h5: :h5:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THIS SATURDAY VALLE IMPERIAL SHOW ( CALEXICO )

















:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 23 2011, 07:21 PM~20164235
> *cant wait to print the magazine , you can count on "Color Me Printing" for a fast turn around , calendar took 3 days , thats FAST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




SOON BROTHER THANKS AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## DesertLife760 (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 23 2011, 05:48 PM~20163948
> *WELCOME TO LAYITLOW! :biggrin:
> *


thanks Omar :cheesy:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 22 2011, 08:28 PM~20156915
> *2 sets left*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Mar 21 2011, 01:55 PM~20143541
> *BODY WORK TO THE SIX DUECE..
> 
> 
> ...


looking good ese TO THE TOP FOR 62 they look bad ass lowriderstyle, original, HOT RODS
i seperated my frame also have pic but to long to scan my drives great will drive anywhere a|c is next on my cant have the ice cream melt when crusing


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

the money maker work truck n the toys the money goes to 
call for a\c service VMAIR we come when your hot


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 23 2011, 09:24 PM~20166170
> *the money maker work truck n the toys the money goes to
> call for a\c  service VMAIR we come when your hot
> 
> ...


i think i seen the cutless today does it have a booty kit and that car is clean it was locked up nice car homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

.







. Ben Getting down at SWITCH HAPPY almost ready for next week end. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> .
> 
> bad asss


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 24 2011, 04:53 AM~20167470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you took those last night when i was welding  the 2nd. one from the side looks bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 24 2011, 11:22 AM~20169859
> *you took those last night when i was welding   the 2nd. one from the side looks bad ass :biggrin:
> *


sounds like he likes taking pictures of you :ugh: just tell him not to get too close to you. :roflmao:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS C.C. TTT


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 24 2011, 12:22 PM~20169859
> *you took those last night when i was welding   the 2nd. one from the side looks bad ass :biggrin:
> *


the guy welding is GAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Mar 24 2011, 12:29 PM~20170210
> *the guy welding is GAY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> > .
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> > .
> >
> > bad asss
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 24 2011, 11:22 AM~20169859
> *you took those last night when i was welding   the 2nd. one from the side looks bad ass :biggrin:
> *


Im a badass photographer I'm gonna give Omar some comp at taking pics


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 24 2011, 02:40 PM~20170282
> *Thanks homie they told me que va ver un show en mayo aver si vamos Pa ser hop otra vez a chicali. :biggrin:
> *


  simon LA FAMILIA CC SHOW 22 o 29 de mayo


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WELCOME TO OUR LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 24 2011, 12:44 PM~20170300
> *Im a badass photographer I'm gonna give Omar some comp at taking pics
> *


 :0 :0 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 24 2011, 05:53 AM~20167470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Mar 24 2011, 08:02 PM~20174009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

TTFT


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Mar 24 2011, 11:26 PM~20175588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2. ALL DAY 'DUB SHOW HERE WE CUM.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT VC


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

SUPP MANIACO RIDER....


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Mar 25 2011, 09:06 AM~20177356
> *x2. ALL DAY 'DUB SHOW HERE WE CUM.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil 760roadmaster_@Mar 25 2011, 05:09 PM~20180550
> *SUPP MANIACO RIDER....
> *


Q`VO LIL HOMIE.


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Mar 25 2011, 05:18 PM~20180593
> *:wave:
> *


ESE JAVI W`UP LOCO. :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DesertLife760 (Mar 23, 2011)

yo simon what up dawggy... I like tha ride it came out firme... R.O. ttt


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DesertLife760_@Mar 25 2011, 07:10 PM~20181323
> *yo simon what up dawggy... I like tha ride it came out firme... R.O. ttt
> *


What's crackin jacob thanks bRO u know how we do it gotta come strong with it


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 25 2011, 08:23 PM~20182573
> *What's crackin jacob thanks bRO u know how we do it gotta come strong with it
> *


 :twak: are you going or what


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*no more fun and games. 7 days to make it happen* hno:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any pics of this Calexico show?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 27 2011, 09:35 AM~20191932
> *Any pics of this Calexico show?
> *


On my way back from Mexicali pics soon


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 27 2011, 10:07 AM~20192604
> *On my way back from Mexicali pics soon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS SHOWING SOME LOVE! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> MY X RIDES GOT A 67 CAMARO IN THE WORKS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LINE UP YOUR CLUB AND HOW MANY CAR'S PLEASE WE NEED A COACHELLA VALLEY COUNT IF YOU PRE-REG YOU MUST HAVE A COUNT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> Im a badass photographer I'm gonna give Omar some comp at taking pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> > Im a badass photographer I'm gonna give Omar some comp at taking pics
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 27 2011, 08:37 PM~20196899
> *LINE UP YOUR CLUB AND HOW MANY CAR'S PLEASE WE NEED A COACHELLA VALLEY COUNT IF YOU PRE-REG YOU MUST HAVE A COUNT! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


12 cars 2 bikes.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> LINE UP YOUR CLUB AND HOW MANY CAR'S PLEASE WE NEED A COACHELLA VALLEY COUNT IF YOU PRE-REG YOU MUST HAVE A COUNT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CRUSING LOW N SLOW IS THE ONLY WAY TO ROLL










OGs TO THE VALLE DE COCHELA LEADERS DONT FOLLOW
CRUSING INTO THE FUTURE TO THE TOP ESE

SUPPORTING THE VALLES HAPPENINGS SEE U AT THE CITY CRUSIERS SHOW
IF YOUR CLUB DONT MAKE YOU GO ELSE WHERE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> > LINE UP YOUR CLUB AND HOW MANY CAR'S PLEASE WE NEED A COACHELLA VALLEY COUNT IF YOU PRE-REG YOU MUST HAVE A COUNT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 27 2011, 08:37 PM~20196899
> *LINE UP YOUR CLUB AND HOW MANY CAR'S PLEASE WE NEED A COACHELLA VALLEY COUNT IF YOU PRE-REG YOU MUST HAVE A COUNT! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Desert Boys Car Club will be there for sure!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> > LINE UP YOUR CLUB AND HOW MANY CAR'S PLEASE WE NEED A COACHELLA VALLEY COUNT IF YOU PRE-REG YOU MUST HAVE A COUNT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC REPPIN ALL THE WAY TO CUERVOS MEXICO JEFE TOOK 1st in 40's AND WE TOOK 2nd IN 20"BIKE! :biggrin: 




































MEXICO RANFLAS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> OMAR TRECE, TopDogg, roch83, jojo67, RIDES3
> WHO'S COMING ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> > OMAR TRECE, TopDogg, roch83, jojo67, RIDES3
> > WHO'S COMING ?
> 
> 
> hno: hno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> > OMAR TRECE, TopDogg, roch83, jojo67, RIDES3
> > WHO'S COMING ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> > > LINE UP YOUR CLUB AND HOW MANY CAR'S PLEASE WE NEED A COACHELLA VALLEY COUNT IF YOU PRE-REG YOU MUST HAVE A COUNT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

good morining valle hope you all have a bless day homies


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LINE UP YOUR CLUB AND HOW MANY CAR'S PLEASE WE NEED A COACHELLA VALLEY COUNT IF YOU PRE-REG YOU MUST HAVE A COUNT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








RollerzOnly 12 Car's 2 Bike's 
DesertBoy's
StreetKingz ALL CARS ON DECK
NewIllusions
GoodTimes IE-YUMA
Latino Classics GONNA GO DEEP!


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 29 2011, 08:02 AM~20208549
> *LINE UP YOUR CLUB AND HOW MANY CAR'S PLEASE WE NEED A COACHELLA VALLEY COUNT IF YOU PRE-REG YOU MUST HAVE A COUNT! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dont know how many yet but 'MAN1ACOS' be there.


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Valley's Finest Car Club Will Be There


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@Mar 29 2011, 03:27 PM~20212055
> *Valley's Finest Car Club Will Be There
> *


whats up david :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> LINE UP YOUR CLUB AND HOW MANY CAR'S PLEASE WE NEED A COACHELLA VALLEY COUNT IF YOU PRE-REG YOU MUST HAVE A COUNT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ BOMB SQUAD CC GETTING READY FOR CITY CRUISERS SHOW


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

good pics omar.. i didnt know u took that many...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Mar 29 2011, 09:39 PM~20214776
> *good pics omar.. i didnt know u took that many...
> *


you were to busy working on them!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wagon is now ready.........let's roll.........


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 29 2011, 09:11 PM~20215118
> *Wagon is now ready.........let's roll.........
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 29 2011, 10:11 PM~20215118
> *Wagon is now ready.........let's roll.........
> *


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

Im ready 2


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS TTT....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Mar 24 2011, 09:02 PM~20174009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 30 2011, 05:29 PM~20222080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn looks like I'm not going :angry: too far


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT_@Mar 29 2011, 10:55 PM~20215585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ACHAAA PARIENTE HAMERUCHO. :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil 760roadmaster_@Mar 30 2011, 01:23 AM~20216108
> *MANIACOS TTT....
> *


X2. :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 30 2011, 06:29 PM~20222080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 30 2011, 07:15 PM~20222483
> *Damn looks like I'm not going :angry: too far
> *



Who gives a shit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 30 2011, 11:41 PM~20225061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Woah woah.!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*tires are in come get them* :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 31 2011, 12:10 AM~20225187
> *Who gives a shit!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x10000000000000000000000000000000,


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

wassup bro


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 30 2011, 11:41 PM~20225061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 29 2011, 05:44 PM~20212627
> *whats up david  :biggrin:
> *



wassup ben ima have to hit you up 4 some parts 4 my lincolm ima switch it up


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@Mar 31 2011, 09:58 AM~20227598
> *wassup ben ima have to hit you up 4 some parts 4 my lincolm ima switch it up
> *


Cool am going to have good deals this sunday at the show 
SWITCH HAPPY will be at the show with a booth see you guys there


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 30 2011, 11:10 PM~20225187
> *Who gives a shit!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:twak: i wanted to go clown your ass  but i can always do it at the LRM phoenex show :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Mar 31 2011, 09:11 AM~20227266
> *x10000000000000000000000000000000,
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT_@Mar 29 2011, 10:55 PM~20215585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DBCC#1 In it 2 Win It All Day, Everyday!


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

> > OMAR TRECE, TopDogg, roch83, jojo67, RIDES3
> > WHO'S COMING ?
> 
> 
> Desert Boys CC!


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

Desert Boys Car Club 
TTMFT!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 31 2011, 11:41 AM~20227851
> *:twak: i wanted to go clown your ass  but i can always do it at the LRM phoenex show :biggrin:
> *


Bitch pleez! :uh:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 31 2011, 07:21 PM~20231589
> *Bitch pleez!  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Rollerz only. Ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 31 2011, 07:52 PM~20231925
> *:biggrin:
> *


I drew a picture of simon :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Mar 31 2011, 09:13 PM~20232794
> *Rollerz only. Ttt
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 31 2011, 10:48 PM~20233086
> *I drew a picture of simon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's the face I made when I gave ur mom the money shot! :biggrin: :naughty: :fool2:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 31 2011, 09:48 PM~20233086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*is that game face* :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 31 2011, 09:48 PM~20233086
> *I drew a picture of simon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Shit that looks jus like him :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

lol


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Mar 31 2011, 10:59 PM~20233547
> *That's the face I made when I gave ur mom the money shot! :biggrin:  :naughty:  :fool2:
> *


Bitch please! Your gay :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Mar 31 2011, 11:42 PM~20233673
> *is that game face :roflmao:
> *


Lol ...thats Simons everyday face :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 1 2011, 06:58 PM~20239015
> *Bitch please! Your gay :biggrin:
> *



HEY!!!! U sucked my dick I hate u queers makes me sick just looking at u! :happysad: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 1 2011, 06:55 PM~20239412
> *HEY!!!! U sucked my dick I hate u queers makes me sick just looking at u! :happysad:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't get mad homie it's a joke :h5: It's all fun and games :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 1 2011, 08:07 PM~20239874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are u going to take alot of pictures homie :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 1 2011, 09:43 PM~20240178
> *are u going to take alot of pictures homie :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Asta manana raza ......set up tomorrow..........


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Valley's Finest TTMFT
We Love Our Haters They Keep Motivating Us
Keep Your Guys Shit Straight :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 9 2008, 06:14 PM~10128729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 1 2011, 09:59 PM~20240850
> *Asta manana raza ......set up tomorrow..........
> *


the elco is ready see you there


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MOVE IN DAY TODAY AT NOON FEEL'S GOOD NICE WEATHER ~ :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 2 2011, 12:39 AM~20241183
> *clean!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 1 2011, 08:23 PM~20239588
> *Don't get mad homie it's a joke :h5: It's all fun and games :biggrin:
> *


Ain't nobody mad son!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*LATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB REPPIN' BACK IN 1985 AT THE CITY CRUISERS CAR SHOW!*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 1 2011, 11:52 PM~20241208
> *the elco is ready see you there
> *


cool cant wait to see the chrome suspension after :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 2 2011, 09:15 AM~20242142
> *Ain't nobody mad son!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Klique IE in the house. Viejitos VC. RollerzOnly VC. StreetKingz VC and some nice undercover rides hope you guys can make it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Pics up soon of the setup


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

87YQUE 7 DAY PROJECT!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 2 2011, 08:10 PM~20245205
> *87YQUE 7 DAY PROJECT!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: clean


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 2 2011, 08:10 PM~20245205
> *87YQUE 7 DAY PROJECT!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 2 2011, 08:10 PM~20245205
> *87YQUE 7 DAY PROJECT!
> 
> 
> ...


That was more like 5 day project Sunday threw Thursday while ben was still helping me with mine. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

DESERT BOYS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:  :cheesy: :wow:  :0


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 2 2011, 09:00 PM~20245119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rollerz only valle de coachella. Ttt..............


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 2 2011, 10:02 PM~20245999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that red caddy convertible is badass. Any more of it? :wow:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


> Im ready 2
> 
> that shit is clean rickdogg dont trip were coming doggy dog db all day everyday teel the wheels fall off! P.S. Stay lifted homie G :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: were all my homies from they valle at!!!!!
> :h5: :drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DesertLife760 (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Mar 24 2011, 08:02 PM~20174009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*R.O. TTT *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DesertLife760 (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 2 2011, 08:10 PM~20245205
> *87YQUE 7 DAY PROJECT!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Clean :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Perfect day Valle good turnout for City Cruiser Show pics up after I get me a coctel de camaron at Joe Sushi good looking out Raza


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS TTT..............


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

ITS NICE TO SEE THE CITY CRUISERS BACK AT IT AGAIN GOOD JOB GUYS, CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR ALLREADY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 3 2011, 07:14 PM~20250610
> *Perfect day Valle good turnout for City Cruiser Show pics up after I get me a coctel de camaron at Joe Sushi good looking out Raza
> *


u back yet.. :wow: :wow: post some pics.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Apr 3 2011, 08:02 PM~20250988
> *u back yet.. :wow:  :wow:  post some pics.....
> *


SOON


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Had a Firme ass day at the show today I wanna give some big ass pROps to my ROLLERZ ONLY family we put it down. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF 64 CHEVY


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. I witness a RObbery in progress.Damn tecatos.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*big ups to CITY CRUISERS for a great show from SWITCH HAPPY and ROLLERZ ONLY hell ya had a great time* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

LISTEN TO 92.7


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up Carlos, ben. Candylac


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 3 2011, 08:26 PM~20251920
> *What's up Carlos, ben. Candylac
> *



:wave:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Orlandos wagon ain't only good for winning trophies but also carrys the ones the rest of the famliy wins. I think we have enough trophies to have a yard sale. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
putting it down for the valle


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

X


> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 3 2011, 08:38 PM~20251376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 3 2011, 08:44 PM~20251433
> *RF 64 CHEVY
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU OMAR FOR THE SUPPORT AND EVERYONE INTHE VALLE THAT WE TALKED TO FOR THE ENCOURAGEMENT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 3 2011, 09:03 PM~20252303
> *THANK YOU OMAR FOR THE SUPPORT AND EVERYONE INTHE VALLE THAT WE TALKED TO FOR THE ENCOURAGEMENT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Big props to City Cruisers for puttin down a great show....hope you homies bring this show back like back in the days....hope to see you next year!!! TTT


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 3 2011, 10:09 PM~20252398
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BEN FOR THE SUPPORT AND HELP TOO


----------



## DesertLife760 (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 3 2011, 08:51 PM~20252177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT Rollerz Only... Representing for Tha Valle :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 3 2011, 08:51 PM~20252177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody else wanted to step up. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 3 2011, 09:12 PM~20252426
> *THANKS BEN FOR THE SUPPORT AND HELP TOO
> *


*JUST DOING WHAT I CAN TO KEEP THE VALLE ON TOP*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin: Looks like a good show.


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DesertLife760_@Apr 3 2011, 10:14 PM~20252443
> *TTT Rollerz Only... Representing for Tha Valle :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :loco: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: RO..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Majectics Compton was there too :wow:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 3 2011, 09:51 PM~20252177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that regal is clean ..


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Apr 3 2011, 09:52 PM~20252746
> *that regal is clean ..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

*THE TROPHIES*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 3 2011, 10:21 PM~20252906
> *THE TROPHIES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

Ttt valle


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MY HOMIE FAT BOY IS A PIMP!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

L.R.D


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RALPHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE HOP!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO CLASSIC LINE UP!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/CITYCRU
[img]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/CITYCRUISERS%20CAR%20SHOW/IMG_2633.jpg


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http
[img]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/CITYCRUISERS%20CAR%20SHOW/IMG_3176.jpg


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 3 2011, 10:03 PM~20252303
> *THANK YOU OMAR FOR THE SUPPORT AND EVERYONE INTHE VALLE THAT WE TALKED TO FOR THE ENCOURAGEMENT
> *


ANYTIME VALLE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 3 2011, 08:38 PM~20251376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x300


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 3 2011, 08:48 PM~20251471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Orale I was caught in a movida......... sorry Ben Jr.
LOL :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 3 2011, 09:17 PM~20251828
> *big ups to CITY CRUISERS for a great show from SWITCH HAPPY and ROLLERZ ONLY hell ya had a great time  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X300


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> . Orlandos wagon ain't only good for winning trophies but also carrys the ones the rest of the famliy wins. I think we have enough trophies to have a yard sale. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Damn.......... took home the trophies and the winnings
> Rollerz Only x300


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN760_@Apr 3 2011, 09:45 PM~20252112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pixs bro..... :cheesy:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 3 2011, 09:51 PM~20252177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Watcha........ not bad for being a paisa.
LOL


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 2 2011, 09:58 PM~20245557
> *
> *


THAT SHITS CLEAN BEN.. SICK


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 3 2011, 09:51 PM~20252177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN G BODY INDIO.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Apr 4 2011, 08:55 AM~20255183
> *CLEAN G BODY INDIO.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks chichi :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 4 2011, 06:29 AM~20253657
> *THE HOP!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

You Know Latino Classics Were Looking Good!! :biggrin: 









































































31 Years And Were Still Here!! :biggrin:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Valley's Finest had a blast at City Cruisers Car Show cant wait for the next show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 4 2011, 05:27 AM~20253648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's going on with the pictures?


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

*GRASIAS TO CITY CRUISERS FOR A GREAT SHOW FROM DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB 

HOPE THEY DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

GRASIAS INDIO FOR THE TOOLS 
YOU GUYS ARE GOOD PEOPLE :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 3 2011, 08:48 PM~20251471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: busted gaucho.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DONT HAVE A CLUE BUT I THINK I BLEW UP MY PHOTOBUCKET!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 4 2011, 05:27 PM~20258442
> *DONT HAVE A CLUE BUT I THINK I BLEW UP MY PHOTOBUCKET!
> *


i liked those pixs u took of every ones club standing together :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 4 2011, 04:27 PM~20258442
> *DONT HAVE A CLUE BUT I THINK I BLEW UP MY PHOTOBUCKET!
> *


 :wow: it's all good


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 3 2011, 07:48 PM~20251471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ben does that one have bud light like the other one did :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STILL FRIED ANY IDEAS? :angry: I HAVE LIKE 300 PICS TO POST!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK GUY'S TRY THIS SORRY!I HAVE NO FU%^N IDEA!
http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OM...S%20CAR%20SHOW/

SORRY THIS DIDNT WORK EITHER! :angry:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK NO PHOTOBUCKETTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




COOOL 600 PAGES FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IM MAKING A SECOND PHOTOBUCKET GUY'S SORRY I HAVE SOME GREAT SHOTS GIVE ME A HR OR SO! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OM...OW/IMG_3405.jpg
THIS THE BEST I CAN DO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OM...nt=IMG_3375.jpg


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5591220518/


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2382 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2417 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Flickr is the shit give me some time im back!!!!!!!!!!11 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Best of show truck and car and $400.00 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Busted


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fam1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 4 2011, 07:43 PM~20260525
> *Best of show truck and car and $400.00 bucks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice pic


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fam2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2409 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fam3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2383 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Rollerz only valle de coachella chapter

Game over. 1st ,best crome, best display,best hydros,best undercarrige,best car of show and cash

La patrona. 2nd place

87 y que. 1st place, best paint. Best of show truck and cash

My daughters bike. 1st place ,best bike and some cash

El sureno 1966 impala. 2nd place

Carlos 1963 impala. 3rd place

indios. El. Abandonado. 2nd place

Donals caddy 2nd place 

Total of 16 trophies I think we did ok 

ROLLERZ ONLY. To the top.....................................


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 4 2011, 08:16 PM~20260920
> *
> fam3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


Carlos got down on the engraving on this 59 rag :yes:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

601-601-601 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



fam4 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fam5 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 4 2011, 09:19 PM~20260945
> *Rollerz only valle de coachella chapter
> 
> Game over. 1st ,best crome, best display,best hydros,best undercarrige,best car of show and cash
> ...


You forgot 2nd place street single pump hop :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 4 2011, 08:19 PM~20260945
> *Rollerz only valle de coachella chapter
> 
> Game over. 1st ,best crome, best display,best hydros,best undercarrige,best car of show and cash
> ...


 :twak: 

you forgot the 59 3rd place


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 4 2011, 08:34 PM~20261070
> *You forgot 2nd place street single pump hop  :thumbsup:
> *


No TROUBLESOME84 homie?


----------



## DesertLife760 (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DesertLife760_@Apr 2 2011, 10:56 PM~20246338
> *R.O. TTT
> *


TTT for R.O.


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 4 2011, 08:32 PM~20261055
> *
> fam5 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


nice pics omar :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fam6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 4 2011, 09:39 PM~20261115
> *nice pics omar :biggrin:
> *


i have lots more brother! GRACIAS! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAM7 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*LATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB REPRESENTING @ THE CITY CRUISERS CAR SHOW!*









*BACK IN 1985...*









*AND STILL IN 2011!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAM8 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 4 2011, 09:38 PM~20261103
> *No TROUBLESOME84 homie?
> *


Nope! Still under construction homie maybe next year


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 4 2011, 08:53 PM~20261266
> *Nope! Still under construction homie maybe next year
> *


Koo looking good g


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAM9 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Apr 4 2011, 08:43 AM~20255081
> *THAT SHITS CLEAN BEN.. SICK
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAM01 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fam02 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 4 2011, 08:43 PM~20260525
> *Best of show truck and car and $400.00 bucks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The perfect pic...... the mountains,singing palm trees and the perfect rides....Ro


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THIS IS THE PERFECT PIC! :biggrin: 602-602-602 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

fam03 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 4 2011, 09:18 PM~20261515
> *THIS IS THE PERFECT PIC! :biggrin: 602-602-602 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> fam03 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


Where does Ben get the girls from? Is there some kind of number I call or something :biggrin: good pic


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 4 2011, 10:22 PM~20261563
> *Where does Ben get the girls from? Is there some kind of number I call or something :biggrin: good pic
> *


1800 INYOURDREAMS LIL HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAM04 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LEADERS ARE NOT FOLLOWERS
















































FIRME TIME AT SHOW NEXT YEAR WE BE BACK 4 MEMBERS WERE NOT READY 
REP THE VALLE DE COACHELLA SINCE TRU RAYS WERE THE RIMS TO HAVE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 4 2011, 08:52 PM~20260645
> *
> fam1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


GRACIAS OMAR  YOU NOW WE BACK THE VALLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 4 2011, 09:08 PM~20260829
> *
> fam2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAM05 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fam06 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 4 2011, 09:13 PM~20261477
> *The perfect pic...... the mountains,singing palm trees and the perfect rides....Ro
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 4 2011, 09:23 PM~20261577
> *1800 INYOURDREAMS    LIL HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fam07 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 4 2011, 08:43 PM~20260525
> *Best of show truck and car and $400.00 bucks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The perfect pic...... the mountains,singing palm trees and the perfect rides....Ro


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAM08 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAM09 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 4 2011, 09:18 PM~20261515
> *THIS IS THE PERFECT PIC! :biggrin: 602-602-602 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> fam03 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


very nice omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3146 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3137 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



IMG_3148 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 4 2011, 11:28 PM~20262041
> *very nice omar
> *


CANT GO WRONG WITH THE HOTTIE AND YOU RIDE HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE FLAG GOT US FIRST PLACE!! POINTS HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IMG_2895 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2892 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAM10 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIGHT BACK TO THE TOP VALLE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

IMG_2895 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLEYSFINEST1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RUDY&QUACK by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

love this pic.


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@Apr 4 2011, 09:46 PM~20261192
> *LATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB REPRESENTING @ THE CITY CRUISERS CAR SHOW!
> 
> 
> ...


31 Years And Still Looking Good!! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 4 2011, 10:12 PM~20261466
> *
> fam02 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

7 first place trophies and 1 second place for bike


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Apr 5 2011, 11:30 AM~20265022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit Orgullo in the house agian thats tight


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

1 place 60's full ... 1 place 70's Street .... 1 place truck.... 1 place elco ..... 1 place 80 street ..... 1 place luxury street ......1 place 60's covertible street .... 2nd place 20 inch bikes


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 08:06 AM~20263606
> *
> VALLEYSFINEST1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


NICE PICS OMAR YOU GOT DOWN
FROM VALLEYS FINEST


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Apr 5 2011, 10:30 AM~20265022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic :wow:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Apr 5 2011, 08:35 AM~20264204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFLIFE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@Apr 5 2011, 03:07 PM~20266409
> *NICE PICS OMAR YOU GOT DOWN
> FROM VALLEYS FINEST
> *


ANYTIME GUY'S CRUISE NIGHT REALLY SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*The homie got some tires coming in sat. 280.00 for a set of 4 need the money by wed. To get them for sat. Here is a pic thanks *


















:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT VALLE COACHELLA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



DBCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

CHECK IT OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 05:47 PM~20267705
> *TTT VALLE COACHELLA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> DBCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


Where was that blazer for the hop? Huh :dunno:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 03:28 PM~20267079
> *
> RFLIFE by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Apr 5 2011, 07:11 PM~20268515
> *Where was that blazer for the hop? Huh  :dunno:
> *


he broke a cylinder coming in to the show! :angry:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 07:36 PM~20268816
> *he broke a cylinder coming in to the show! :angry:
> *


You where whit him when it broke or what Omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Apr 5 2011, 08:11 PM~20269262
> *You where whit him when it broke or what Omar
> *


I WAS RIGHT THERE BRO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WERIDIN1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GABRIEL'S 64SS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 07:50 PM~20269736
> *
> WERIDIN1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*let me know who wants more*


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 5 2011, 08:17 PM~20270003
> *GOT MINE GOOD LOOKIN OUT BEN!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 05:47 PM~20267705
> *TTT VALLE COACHELLA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> DBCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *




looks bad ass omar thanks 
firme flickas you take g


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Apr 5 2011, 07:11 PM~20268515
> *Where was that blazer for the hop? Huh  :dunno:
> *



naaa actually the blazer kept busting hoses like crazy we had already changed it 2 times for the show you know but is all good next time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@Apr 5 2011, 08:20 PM~20270016
> * anytime R.F.*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Apr 5 2011, 08:27 PM~20270090
> *naaa actually the blazer kept busting hoses like crazy we had already changed it 2 times for the show you know but is all good next time. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


very true. any time i can help let me know D.B.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Apr 5 2011, 08:35 AM~20264204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ARE THEY THINKING ABOUT :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 5 2011, 08:31 PM~20270135
> *WHAT ARE THEY THINKING ABOUT :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: PROBABLY HOW MANY ILEGALS CAN HIDE IN THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@Apr 5 2011, 08:34 PM~20270146
> *:wow: PROBABLY HOW MANY ILEGALS CAN HIDE IN THERE...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BOMBSQAD1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

605-605-TTT VALLE

FAM10 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 05:28 PM~20267079
> *
> RFLIFE by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


nice bel-air


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKFAM by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKBS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 5 2011, 08:31 PM~20270135
> *WHAT ARE THEY THINKING ABOUT :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


Looks like there looking for simon :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKBS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

best by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 09:16 PM~20270541
> *
> best by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: 
SHELL SHOCK  where you at??? :cheesy:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GREAT PICS OMAR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 5 2011, 09:30 PM~20270120
> *very true. any time i can help let me know D.B.
> *



grasias ben good lookin out man :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 5 2011, 10:23 PM~20270616
> *GREAT PICS OMAR!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GT IN THE HOUSE DEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!IE-YUMA

gt by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 09:38 PM~20270736
> *GT IN THE HOUSE DEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!IE-YUMA
> 
> gt by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


TTT FOR THE MIGHTY GOODTIMES.....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: jojo67, ABEL760, -GT- RAY, RIDES3, st1984


:wave: :wave:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@Apr 5 2011, 10:22 PM~20270605
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> SHELL SHOCK  where you at??? :cheesy:
> *



Just chillin man. uffin: 
Gotta let someone else get some too. :nicoderm: 
Maybe next time.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *-GT- RAY, ABEL760, RIDES3, jojo67* st1984, turtlerf

I.E. IN THE HOUSE.!!!!!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 5 2011, 09:51 PM~20270839
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: jojo67, ABEL760, -GT- RAY, RIDES3, st1984
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 10:38 PM~20270736
> *GT IN THE HOUSE DEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!IE-YUMA
> 
> gt by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *



NICE PIC LOKO :thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 09:51 PM~20270843
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: -GT- RAY, ABEL760, RIDES3, jojo67, st1984, turtlerf
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 5 2011, 10:51 PM~20270842
> *Just chillin man.  uffin:
> Gotta let someone else get some too.  :nicoderm:
> Maybe next time.
> *



DAM LOKO.....WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN??? :wave: :wave:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 5 2011, 10:55 PM~20270871
> *DAM LOKO.....WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN??? :wave:  :wave:
> *



Doing the family thing bro. Bewteen my bouys playing baseball and watching my twins. I havent had time for my cars. 
So i figured after many years of showing it was a good time to take a break. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 11:38 PM~20270736
> *GT IN THE HOUSE DEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!IE-YUMA
> 
> gt by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


Nice thanks omar hope to see you guys soon


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 5 2011, 10:58 PM~20270896
> *Doing the family thing bro. Bewteen my bouys playing baseball and watching my twins. I havent had time for my cars.
> So i figured after many years of showing it was a good time to take a break. :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



THAT'S RIGHT BRO.....NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT, ALWAYS GOOD TO SPEND TIME WITH THE FAMILY. HOPE TO SEE YOU BACK OUT SOON HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 5 2011, 11:01 PM~20270928
> *Nice thanks omar hope to see you guys soon
> *





SUP ANDY......DID YOU GET MY TEXT EARLIER TODAY??? :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Apr 5 2011, 07:11 PM~20268515
> *Where was that blazer for the hop? Huh  :dunno:
> *


WHERE WAS EVERYONE ESLE AT ONLY ONE CAR FROM THE VALLE OUT THERE :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 5 2011, 09:51 PM~20270842
> *Just chillin man.  uffin:
> Gotta let someone else get some too.  :nicoderm:
> Maybe next time.
> *


:thumbsup: Next Time For Sure.....


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 5 2011, 11:02 PM~20270937
> *THAT'S RIGHT BRO.....NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT, ALWAYS GOOD TO SPEND TIME WITH THE FAMILY. HOPE TO SEE YOU BACK OUT SOON HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *



For sure bro. Just need a little time away. But the sentra and the Malibu wull always be there and ready to roll. :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@Apr 5 2011, 11:17 PM~20271084
> *:thumbsup:  Next Time For Sure.....
> *


 :werd: :420:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 5 2011, 10:19 PM~20271104
> *:werd:  :420:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :inout:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 5 2011, 11:08 PM~20271009
> *WHERE WAS EVERYONE ESLE AT ONLY ONE CAR FROM THE VALLE OUT THERE  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


That's what I'm saying! as soon as spike and nene won the hop and the money the left! Maybe next time a local hopper will take the crown.


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Omar any pics of 60 impala that was indoor


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2188 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2187 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2186 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2048 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2046 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2981 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2980 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3407 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Apr 6 2011, 12:49 AM~20271543
> *That's what I'm saying! as soon as spike and nene won the hop and the money the left!  Maybe next time a local hopper will take the crown.
> *


That's right but everyone just says that they are ready we had a car in the parking lot ready for some out to step it up we are not trying to hop against the same cars all the time but damn no one stepped it up.. I recalled about a month ago someone said that they would hop on any royal fantasies cars where they at... Never seen that guy step it up either ....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://m.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5590789885/


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 09:37 PM~20270180
> *
> BOMBSQAD1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 03:28 PM~20267079
> *
> RFLIFE by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *



great pics Omar! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*let me know who wants more*


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

DIS MO FOE LOOKS BAD ASS :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NEWILLUSION1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 6 2011, 07:10 PM~20278113
> *
> NEWILLUSION1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GTIEYUMA by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nobueno/5358841019/
http://flic.kr/p/9axsJF


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES C.C

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/car-science/watch-video/


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 6 2011, 09:15 PM~20278961
> *
> GTIEYUMA by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


  THANKS OMAR NICE PICS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 6 2011, 09:52 PM~20279377
> * THANKS OMAR NICE PICS
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 6 2011, 09:15 PM~20278961
> *
> GTIEYUMA by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *



THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Apr 7 2011, 06:31 AM~20281337
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


Joto :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Orlandos new hat it fit him kind of tight. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 7 2011, 07:44 AM~20281777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mas puto :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rafa Viejitos (May 31, 2010)

Q-VO VALLE MUCH LOVE!!


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 6 2011, 11:18 AM~20273584
> *That's right but everyone just says that they are ready we had a car in the parking lot ready for some out to step it up we are not trying to hop against the same cars all the time but damn no one stepped it up.. I recalled about a month ago someone said that they would hop on any royal fantasies cars where they at... Never seen that guy step it up either ....
> *


your club needs to stay out of the hopping game its not for everyone stick to your suavecito minitrucks and mirror out interiors .. We been hoppin ever since u were on ur lowrider bike


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 6 2011, 08:51 PM~20279365
> *GOOD TIMES C.C
> 
> http://www.speedtv.com/programs/car-science/watch-video/
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> Q-VO VALLE MUCH LOVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rafa Viejitos_@Apr 7 2011, 12:27 PM~20283834
> *Q-VO VALLE MUCH LOVE!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Apr 7 2011, 06:31 AM~20281337
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *



mas puto :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Apr 5 2011, 09:58 PM~20270896
> *Doing the family thing bro. Bewteen my bouys playing baseball and watching my twins. I havent had time for my cars.
> So i figured after many years of showing it was a good time to take a break. :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


i hear you


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 6 2011, 01:09 PM~20274939
> *let me know who wants more
> *


tires will be here sat. thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> 40 LEFT HOMIES $10.00 EACH HIT ME UT :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 7 2011, 07:03 PM~20286237
> *mas puto  :biggrin:
> *


hay ben ......OVER.haha :fuq:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS TTMFT....SUPP MARK


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Apr 7 2011, 07:31 PM~20286994
> *hay ben ......OVER.haha :fuq:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Apr 7 2011, 06:07 PM~20285718
> *your club needs to stay out of the hopping game its not for everyone stick to your suavecito minitrucks and mirror out interiors .. We been hoppin ever since u  were on ur lowrider bike
> *


All you do is talk home boy nose your shit up and show how you been doing it for so long .... Or do I have shop call this one


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@Apr 7 2011, 07:31 PM~20286994
> *hay ben ......OVER.haha :fuq:
> *


 :inout:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

spooks by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 6 2011, 07:52 PM~20277875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT......


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/eWWCGYwxbLM


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

:machinegun:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Apr 7 2011, 10:31 PM~20288299
> *http://youtu.be/eWWCGYwxbLM
> *


Badass video bRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Apr 7 2011, 10:31 PM~20288299
> *http://youtu.be/eWWCGYwxbLM
> *


Good job Cartoon!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Apr 7 2011, 09:31 PM~20288299
> *http://youtu.be/eWWCGYwxbLM
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Apr 7 2011, 10:31 PM~20288299
> *http://youtu.be/eWWCGYwxbLM
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> spooks by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Car wash California Tires sat and sun come support the Meza/Santana Familia Thank You Omar


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 04:29 PM~20267087
> *ANYTIME GUY'S CRUISE NIGHT REALLY SOON! :biggrin:
> *



You Got My Number Bro Just Hit Me Up And Valley's Finest Will There


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@Apr 8 2011, 03:50 PM~20293989
> *You Got My Number Bro Just Hit Me Up And Valley's Finest Will There
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Apr 8 2011, 10:38 AM~20291877
> *
> *


where have you been :twak:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

tires are in


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

ALMOST READY


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Apr 9 2011, 07:16 PM~20300266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice box :wow:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

We ready for the Yuma car show tomorrow. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 9 2011, 09:16 PM~20301171
> *We ready for the Yuma car show tomorrow. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: drive safe rollerz


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 9 2011, 10:25 PM~20301229
> *:wow: drive safe rollerz
> *


X2


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Apr 9 2011, 08:16 PM~20300266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work never seen that car out yet


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 9 2011, 09:16 PM~20301171
> *We ready for the Yuma car show tomorrow. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


same here esa


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Rafa Viejitos (May 31, 2010)

Q-VO VALLE COACELLA


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Indio making it happen in Yuma 1st place ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Apr 10 2011, 01:54 PM~20304677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just for the record, Who was his switchman? :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Apr 10 2011, 01:56 PM~20304683
> *Just for the record, Who was his switchman? :biggrin:
> *


Jus some piesa that goes by the name ben :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

Like to give props to Ben, Orlando, Indio and Adrian for representing the club in Yuma Az. today! :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Apr 10 2011, 01:54 PM~20304677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 10 2011, 07:04 PM~20306568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*real nice pic* :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 10 2011, 08:06 PM~20307234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 10 2011, 08:17 PM~20307374
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:boink: :fool2:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice ass Piks TOPDOGG cool hanging out today. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

whatz up homies.. :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 10 2011, 09:22 PM~20307425
> *Nice ass Piks TOPDOGG cool hanging out today. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Chale Loco, it was awesome hanging out with you homies. 
What do you think of this pic?


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Apr 10 2011, 02:56 PM~20304683
> *Just for the record, Who was his switchman? :biggrin:
> *


should da been there homie


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 10 2011, 08:06 PM~20307234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's the magic genie :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 10 2011, 08:29 PM~20307500
> *Chale Loco, it was awesome hanging out with you homies.
> What do you think of this pic?
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 10 2011, 08:29 PM~20307500
> *Chale Loco, it was awesome hanging out with you homies.
> What do you think of this pic?
> 
> ...


Man u made me darker. Jus playing. :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Apr 10 2011, 07:50 PM~20306427
> *Like to give props to Ben, Orlando, Indio and Adrian for representing the club in Yuma Az. today! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks donal

la patrona 1st and bestlowrider

87 y que 1st and best truck

Solitos 1966 impala 2nd place

Indios. 84 regal 1st and first place hop and cash........

Thanks to uniques. Cc and the homie sergio..........


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 10 2011, 08:51 PM~20307734
> *Thanks donal
> 
> la patrona 1st and bestlowrider
> ...



:yes:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 10 2011, 09:49 PM~20307718
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, right click / Save


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 10 2011, 08:51 PM~20307734
> *Thanks donal
> 
> la patrona 1st and bestlowrider
> ...


 :wow: concrats on the win good turn out.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 10 2011, 08:53 PM~20307760
> *Damn, right click / Save
> 
> 
> ...


I thought same sex marriage was not allowed In Cali. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 10 2011, 09:29 PM~20307500
> *Chale Loco, it was awesome hanging out with you homies.
> What do you think of this pic?
> 
> ...


Nice pic TopDogg!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: krysler300, SIXT4NIA, 61neb, Indio123, TopDogg, RO INDIO 321


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 10 2011, 10:12 PM~20307896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Brother1
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Apr 9 2011, 08:16 PM~20300266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 10 2011, 10:12 PM~20307896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  FIRME


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 10 2011, 10:14 PM~20307919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Apr 10 2011, 10:33 PM~20308067
> * FIRME
> *



That is a nice pic.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

El Paisa getting down.....








Rollerz Only taking home the trophies.....








No se me aguite Brother, as long as someone from Rollerz Only wins 1st place WE all win 1st place..


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Orlando getting the royal treatment........ LOL


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 10 2011, 09:06 PM~20307234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: lol


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

:wow: estas feo guey


> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 10 2011, 09:06 PM~20307234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 11 2011, 02:34 PM~20312280
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: it hurts just to look at him lol


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 7 2011, 09:03 PM~20287314
> *All you do is talk home boy nose your shit up and show how you been doing it for so long .... Or do I have shop call this one
> *


 :drama: :drama: i wanna see that 1 hno: hno: :loco: :loco: :werd:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 10 2011, 09:34 PM~20308081
> *That is a nice pic.
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS NICE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 11 2011, 06:58 PM~20314783
> *DAM THATS NICE :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Are u going to the Arizona lowrider show? :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 11 2011, 07:09 PM~20314896
> *Are u going to the Arizona lowrider show? :biggrin:
> *


i think so


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

YOU CAME ALONG WAY SON ! :biggrin:


----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)

WHATS UP ANGEL, WATCHA KARTOON PUTTING IT DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ON THE VIDEO


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

THIS SATURDAY.. LOCAL PEOPLE SHOW SUM SUPPORT... ALL THE COPS ARE GOING TO B BUSY WITH COACHELLA FEST.. PLUS WE GOING TO B HAVING A HORSESHOE TOURNAMENT...FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP OR FABIAN.. PLUS A HOP OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Rafa Viejitos (May 31, 2010)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 7 2011, 08:02 PM~20286717
> *i hear you
> *


What up Ben?

Damm looks like i've been missing out on all sorts of good events. It's all good i'll be back out there some day.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inkz1_@Apr 12 2011, 09:09 AM~20318831
> *WHATS UP ANGEL, WATCHA KARTOON PUTTING IT DOWN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ON THE VIDEO
> *


What up Conejo, just a lil some some he put out, more songs and videos to come...
CD 2 almost out too.
:thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> YOU CAME ALONG WAY SON ! :biggrin:











[/quote]

Not bad for a PAISA!


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 05:47 PM~20267705
> *TTT VALLE COACHELLA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> DBCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


Gracias! Great pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 5 2011, 09:30 PM~20270120
> *very true. any time i can help let me know D.B.
> *


gracias homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
and muchas gracias for that hose homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by igorilla_@Apr 5 2011, 07:11 PM~20268515
> *Where was that blazer for the hop? Huh  :dunno:
> *


getting worked on homie
2 bad not in time... next time


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 07:36 PM~20268816
> *he broke a cylinder coming in to the show! :angry:
> *


yep


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 5 2011, 08:34 PM~20269541
> *I WAS RIGHT THERE BRO!
> *


 :thumbsup: thats right


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> THIS SATURDAY.. LOCAL PEOPLE SHOW SUM SUPPORT... ALL THE COPS ARE GOING TO B BUSY WITH COACHELLA FEST.. PLUS WE GOING TO B HAVING A HORSESHOE TOURNAMENT...FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP OR FABIAN.. PLUS A HOP OFF :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Apr 12 2011, 09:19 AM~20318913
> *THIS SATURDAY.. LOCAL PEOPLE SHOW SUM SUPPORT... ALL THE COPS ARE GOING TO B BUSY WITH COACHELLA FEST.. PLUS WE GOING TO B HAVING A HORSESHOE TOURNAMENT...FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP OR FABIAN.. PLUS A HOP OFF  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C21f3baYV9A...yer_profilepage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C21f3baYV9A


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> > THIS SATURDAY.. LOCAL PEOPLE SHOW SUM SUPPORT... ALL THE COPS ARE GOING TO B BUSY WITH COACHELLA FEST.. PLUS WE GOING TO B HAVING A HORSESHOE TOURNAMENT...FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP OR FABIAN.. PLUS A HOP OFF :biggrin:
> >
> > http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104
> >
> > ...


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS...TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEYS	FINEST TTT

 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*i haven't seen this car around what happened to it*


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 14 2011, 05:44 PM~20340973
> *i haven't seen this car around what happened to it
> 
> 
> ...


Last time i saw it, it was in Oasis...... in pieces


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Apr 14 2011, 06:35 PM~20341798
> *Last time i saw it, it was in Oasis...... in pieces
> *


Hopefully that thing is ugly lol


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> > > THIS SATURDAY.. LOCAL PEOPLE SHOW SUM SUPPORT... ALL THE COPS ARE GOING TO B BUSY WITH COACHELLA FEST.. PLUS WE GOING TO B HAVING A HORSESHOE TOURNAMENT...FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP OR FABIAN.. PLUS A HOP OFF :biggrin:
> > >
> > > http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104
> > >
> > ...


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 14 2011, 07:59 PM~20342028
> *Hopefully that thing is ugly lol
> *



X84 :biggrin:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

What time is the hop going to start



Stop lolo you know better than that. :nono:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 14 2011, 04:44 PM~20340973
> *i haven't seen this car around what happened to it
> 
> 
> ...


I Saw it on operation repo that fat ruca had the owner of the car in a choke. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

HELL YEAH DESERTBOYS FAMILY WILL BE THERE SO BRING THEM HOPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT_@Apr 15 2011, 09:46 AM~20345325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



No he don't Ricky :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Yup that was back then the old boring dayz before you guys were hating

*NOW ITS VALLEY'S FINEST TTMFT*


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 15 2011, 10:24 AM~20345559
> *I Saw it on operation repo that fat ruca had the owner of the car in a choke. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


which episode is that one? i failed to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

'MAN1ACOS' TTMFT


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Apr 15 2011, 06:40 PM~20348495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pedroman whats cracking caco said to hit him up


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICHI62_@Apr 12 2011, 08:19 AM~20318913
> *THIS SATURDAY.. LOCAL PEOPLE SHOW SUM SUPPORT... ALL THE COPS ARE GOING TO B BUSY WITH COACHELLA FEST.. PLUS WE GOING TO B HAVING A HORSESHOE TOURNAMENT...FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP OR FABIAN.. PLUS A HOP OFF  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Line up! :biggrin:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> Yup that was back then the old boring dayz before you guys were hating
> 
> *NOW ITS VALLEY'S FINEST TTMFT*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rafa Viejitos (May 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rafa Viejitos_@Apr 12 2011, 09:31 AM~20319004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR WASH HAS BEEN HANDED DOWN TO OUR DEAR HOMIES 'STREET KINGS CAR CLUB VALLE DE COACHELLA'


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> > Yup that was back then the old boring dayz before you guys were hating
> >
> > *NOW ITS VALLEY'S FINEST TTMFT*
> >
> ...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Apr 15 2011, 07:46 PM~20349436
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


  OH YEAH!!!


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@Apr 15 2011, 10:03 PM~20350088
> *wat up rudy...   i thought you were gonna bring your car to the city cruisers show and show everybody how its done??? :dunno:
> *


what chito almost way i waiting to paint it just finished my sispension work and fully wraped frame! im working on my new my next! :biggrin: what about you hered you out already looking good for all the haters! :0 :0


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by desertboy760_@Apr 15 2011, 09:11 PM~20350136
> *what chito almost way i waiting to paint it  just finished my sispension work and fully wraped frame! im working on my new my next! :biggrin:  what about you hered you out already looking good for all the haters! :0  :0
> *


Now you are learning :thumbsup: yeah its almost there but still working on it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rafa Viejitos_@Apr 15 2011, 09:30 PM~20349813
> *THIS CAR WASH HAS BEEN HANDED DOWN TO OUR DEAR HOMIES 'STREET KINGS CAR CLUB VALLE DE COACHELLA'
> *


THANK YOU RAFA AND VIEJITOS CAR CLUB .WE REALLY GOT SLAPPED WITH A REALITY CHECK WE LOST A CAR CLUB MEMBER THIS WEEK WE WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT WE WILL HAVE A SMALL CAR WASH ON MONROE IN INDIO NEXT TO CASA MONROE APT. AND NEXT WEEK AT CARLS JR IN INDIO PLEASE KEEP SAL-CARLOS AND THERE FAM IN PRAYER WE ARE GOING THRU A LOT THIS WEEK. R.I.P LISA STREETQUEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Apr 15 2011, 09:55 PM~20349501
> *Line up!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


COOL VIDEO


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 15 2011, 10:31 PM~20350247
> *THANK YOU RAFA AND VIEJITOS CAR CLUB .WE REALLY GOT SLAPPED WITH A REALITY CHECK WE LOST A CAR CLUB MEMBER THIS WEEK WE WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT WE WILL HAVE A SMALL CAR WASH ON MONROE IN INDIO NEXT TO CASA MONROE APT. AND NEXT WEEK AT CARLS JR IN INDIO PLEASE KEEP SAL-CARLOS AND THERE FAM IN PRAYER WE ARE GOING THRU A LOT THIS WEEK. R.I.P LISA STREETQUEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Our condolences go out to the street kingz/queenz for your loss :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> > Yup that was back then the old boring dayz before you guys were hating
> >
> > *NOW ITS VALLEY'S FINEST TTMFT*
> >
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRINI MIKE B by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 16 2011, 08:47 AM~20351837
> *Our condolences go out to the street kingz/queenz for your loss :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


x2 homie sorry to hear that....... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by desertboy760_@Apr 15 2011, 08:36 PM~20349348
> *pedroman whats cracking caco said to hit him up
> *


q`vo lolomannnnn. :wave: 

shyt i been calling him did he change is # pm me his number porfas.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE HOP by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 16 2011, 05:09 PM~20354039
> *
> THE HOP by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


is sad 2 see the caprice hopping i never seen it on the bumper out here in the valle besides the time i had it i bang the fucker on the bumper a few times before i took it out to the streets my boy 'DUTTY LOC' came and pick it up like a week after i had it....just trowing my 2 centavos. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: is all good keep on doing ur thing rf boys.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOODTIMES by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VIEJITOS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MIRAINA by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRINI by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ORLANDO SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR WAGON I HOPE GIRL IS OK BRO


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 16 2011, 04:15 PM~20354062
> *
> RF by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


I like that Ls :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 16 2011, 05:07 PM~20354266
> *ORLANDO SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR WAGON I HOPE YOUR LIL GIRL IS OK BRO
> 
> *


What happened to the wagen? :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFLIFE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JR by familiagrafix, on Flickr

RICK START SAVING YOUR MONEY YOU LIL BOY LIKES BOMB TRUCKS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

EFRA by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 15 2011, 10:31 PM~20350247
> *THANK YOU RAFA AND VIEJITOS CAR CLUB .WE REALLY GOT SLAPPED WITH A REALITY CHECK WE LOST A CAR CLUB MEMBER THIS WEEK WE WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT WE WILL HAVE A SMALL CAR WASH ON MONROE IN INDIO NEXT TO CASA MONROE APT. AND NEXT WEEK AT CARLS JR IN INDIO PLEASE KEEP SAL-CARLOS AND THERE FAM IN PRAYER WE ARE GOING THRU A LOT THIS WEEK. R.I.P LISA STREETQUEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Sorry to hear that street kingz/queenz....my prayers go out to you.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITYCRUISERS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 16 2011, 06:07 PM~20354266
> *ORLANDO SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR WAGON I HOPE  GIRL IS OK BRO
> 
> *




:0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BIKES by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 16 2011, 06:08 PM~20354273
> *I like that Ls :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



RF2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NEWILLUSIONS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 16 2011, 05:09 PM~20354277
> *What happened to the wagen? :wow:
> *


It was sold to JAPAN


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> TRINI MIKE B by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> MIKE B by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRINI1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

TRINI2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

TRINI3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
TILL THE PLATES FALL HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: 

TRINI4 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LEAN BACK by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MEAN LEAN by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PTEDDIE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> q`vo lolomannnnn. :wave:
> 
> shyt i been calling him did he change is # pm me his number porfas.
> [/quo
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 16 2011, 06:29 PM~20354692
> *It was sold to JAPAN
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

pomana :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 17 2011, 12:15 AM~20356532
> *pomana  :biggrin:
> *



SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 16 2011, 06:29 PM~20354692
> *It was sold to JAPAN
> *


 :wow: koo...on to the next build :thumbsup:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 16 2011, 07:29 PM~20354692
> *It was sold to JAPAN
> *


 :wow: serio?


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 16 2011, 06:20 PM~20354343
> *
> JR by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I know these kids are crazy but it's just a excuse for me to build a shit load of cars


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Apr 16 2011, 05:17 PM~20354070
> *is sad 2 see the caprice hopping i never seen it on the bumper out here in the valle besides the time i had it i bang the fucker on the bumper a few times before i took it out to the streets my boy 'DUTTY LOC' came and pick it up like a week after i had it....just trowing my 2 centavos.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: is all good keep on doing ur thing rf boys.
> *


JUST MY 2 CENTS ...WE DO WHAT WE DO WITH IT BUT STILL REP OUR CLUB AND VALLE ...WE SERVE SOME AND LOSE SOME BUT THATS THE NAME OF THE GAME BUT YOU HAVE TO BE A PART OF THE GAME TO TAKE THE HITS.... IT A HOLE DIFFERENT VIEW FROM THE SIDE LINES ......


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 17 2011, 02:37 PM~20359158
> *JUST MY 2 CENTS ...WE DO WHAT WE DO WITH IT BUT STILL REP OUR CLUB AND VALLE ...WE SERVE SOME AND LOSE SOME BUT THATS THE NAME OF THE GAME BUT YOU HAVE TO BE A PART OF THE GAME TO TAKE THE HITS.... IT A HOLE DIFFERENT VIEW FROM THE SIDE LINES ......
> *


UR NOT MAD R U? :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I BEEN PART OF THE LOWRIDING LONGER THEN U HOMIE AND U KNOW HOW I GET DOWN I TALK THE TALK AND WALK THE WALK SO IF U THINK THAT U GOT WAT IT TAKE'S BRING IT ON AND SHOW MY THE MONEY N LETS BRAKE IT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF. IM GAME HOMIE I GOT THE LINCOND SINGLE PUMP 'NO PISTON' :biggrin: OR IF U WANT 'PISTON' I GOT SOMETHING 4 THE ASS 2..   NAME THE PLACE N TIME AND HOW MUCHH PE$O$.


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS...TTT


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: feeling a lil 'MAN1ACO' right now.

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 17 2011, 12:15 AM~20356532
> *pomana  :biggrin:
> *


did u find any thing good..let me know..chillin..living..it .. :nicoderm:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

BIGGGGG WORRMMMM WERE U AT MY. :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 17 2011, 01:37 PM~20359158
> *JUST MY 2 CENTS ...WE DO WHAT WE DO WITH IT BUT STILL REP OUR CLUB AND VALLE ...WE SERVE SOME AND LOSE SOME BUT THATS THE NAME OF THE GAME BUT YOU HAVE TO BE A PART OF THE GAME TO TAKE THE HITS.... IT A HOLE DIFFERENT VIEW FROM THE SIDE LINES ......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 17 2011, 06:39 PM~20360416
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WATS UP CHIPPER. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

U KNOW WATS UP 2 'GORDA' U MEMBER WHEN WE USE 2 HOP MY ELCO BACK IN THE DAYS AT UR PAD WHEN U USE TO DRIVE THE LIL ACURA FAST N FURIOUS WANNA BE SO DONT THINK THAT UR HARD CAUSE U GOT A REGAL.... BUST OUT SOME NEW SHYT WHERE EVER U BUY OR BUILT TIME 2 MOVE ON SUNNY.....


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Apr 17 2011, 06:46 PM~20360462
> *WATS UP CHIPPER.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> U KNOW WATS UP 2 'GORDA' U MEMBER WHEN WE USE 2 HOP MY ELCO BACK IN THE DAYS AT UR PAD WHEN U USE TO DRIVE THE LIL ACURA FAST N FURIOUS WANNA BE SO DONT THINK THAT UR HARD CAUSE U GOT A REGAL.... BUST OUT SOME NEW SHYT WHERE EVER U BUY OR BUILT TIME 2 MOVE ON SUNNY.....
> *


pidroman calmado compita


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST ENJOING THE GAME NO DRAMA HERE!!!!!!!!!!  

VALLE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MIKE B by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NEWILLUSIONS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

I'M ON A BOAT uffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MIRAINA by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 17 2011, 06:29 PM~20360716
> *
> MIKE B by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


nice cutty


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 17 2011, 06:32 PM~20360739
> *I'M ON A BOAT uffin:
> *


Me to :roflmao:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Apr 17 2011, 03:13 PM~20359309
> *UR NOT MAD R U?  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I BEEN PART OF THE LOWRIDING LONGER THEN U HOMIE AND U KNOW HOW I GET DOWN I TALK THE TALK AND WALK THE WALK SO IF U THINK THAT U GOT WAT IT TAKE'S BRING IT ON AND SHOW MY THE MONEY N LETS BRAKE IT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF. IM GAME HOMIE I GOT THE LINCOND SINGLE PUMP 'NO PISTON'  :biggrin:  OR IF U WANT 'PISTON' I GOT SOMETHING 4 THE ASS 2..     NAME THE PLACE N TIME AND HOW MUCHH PE$O$.
> *


ARE YOU MAD CUS IT WAS MY 2 CENTS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: AND YOU BEEN LOWRIDING LONGER THAN ME....MAN YOU DO REMEMBER ME LOWRIDING IN HIGH SCHOOL DOG I WAS IN ROLLERZ ONLY IN 1993 AND YOU WHERE STILL ON THE SUN BUS.... SO YOU PROMISE AND CROSS YOUR HEART THAT YOU WILL BRING SOMETHING FROM OUT HERE TO HOP....... FINALLY CANT WAIT TO HOP AS SOON AS YOU GIVE ME A DATE IM GOING TO MARK MY CALENDER THAT I GOT FROM OMAR"THEY ARE STILL AVAIABLE $15.00" HIT OMAR UP IF YOU NEED ONE.... BUT REMEMBER DONT GET MAD ITS ALL FUN ....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 17 2011, 09:47 PM~20362046
> *ARE YOU MAD CUS IT WAS MY 2 CENTS HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND YOU BEEN LOWRIDING LONGER THAN ME....MAN YOU DO REMEMBER ME LOWRIDING IN HIGH SCHOOL DOG I WAS IN ROLLERZ ONLY IN 1993 AND YOU WHERE STILL ON THE SUN BUS.... SO YOU PROMISE AND CROSS YOUR HEART THAT YOU WILL BRING SOMETHING FROM OUT HERE TO HOP....... FINALLY CANT WAIT TO HOP AS SOON AS YOU GIVE ME A DATE IM GOING TO MARK MY CALENDER THAT I GOT FROM OMAR"THEY ARE STILL AVAIABLE $15.00" HIT OMAR UP IF YOU NEED ONE.... BUT REMEMBER DONT GET MAD ITS ALL FUN ....
> *



THE HOP by familiagrafix, on Flickr

it's all familia and goodtimes bro it was hot as hell too!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NEWILLUSION1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3407 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2188 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2048 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2046 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

gt by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2981 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKBS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GABRIEL'S 64SS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WERIDIN1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2895 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2887 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2699 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAM09 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAM08 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fam06 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAM8 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 17 2011, 09:47 PM~20362046
> *ARE YOU MAD CUS IT WAS MY 2 CENTS HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND YOU BEEN LOWRIDING LONGER THAN ME....MAN YOU DO REMEMBER ME LOWRIDING IN HIGH SCHOOL DOG I WAS IN ROLLERZ ONLY IN 1993 AND YOU WHERE STILL ON THE SUN BUS.... SO YOU PROMISE AND CROSS YOUR HEART THAT YOU WILL BRING SOMETHING FROM OUT HERE TO HOP....... FINALLY CANT WAIT TO HOP AS SOON AS YOU GIVE ME A DATE IM GOING TO MARK MY CALENDER THAT I GOT FROM OMAR"THEY ARE STILL AVAIABLE $15.00" HIT OMAR UP IF YOU NEED ONE.... BUT REMEMBER DONT GET MAD ITS ALL FUN ....
> *


JAJAJAJAA. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GOOD COME BACK RICKO`SUAVE. FOOL BACK IN 92 THATS WHEN I HAD MY 64 HT PRIMER ON REAL 72 SPOKE GOLD CENTER D'S SON U MEMBER THATS WHEN U WERE BARLY IN A MOPE DOING ABOUT 15MPH. AND U BETTER BELIEVE IT THAT IM GONNA SERVE U HOMIE LIKE I SAID I GOT THE LINCOND SINGLE NO 'PISTON' NOSE IT UP ANYTIME OR DO I HAVE 2 SHOP CALL THIS 1. :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

AND 4 THE RECORD.

MY LINCOND 'MOST HATED' GOT 1ST PLACE ON LUXYRIE AT THE INDIO SHOW.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Switchman for hire for only 4 mcdoubles plain wiff cheez and a 20 piece mcnugget :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh and a diet coke :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Piks from the quince we did saturday.







.







.







.







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 18 2011, 06:23 AM~20363516
> *Piks from the quince we did saturday.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 16 2011, 11:22 PM~20356563
> *SUP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


what's up jojo just chillin and having fun with my family :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 18 2011, 05:23 AM~20363516
> *Piks from the quince we did saturday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 18 2011, 07:34 AM~20364089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 18 2011, 05:23 AM~20363516
> *Piks from the quince we did saturday.
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## DesertLife760 (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 18 2011, 09:18 AM~20364678
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie..two :thumbsup::thumbsup:for them G-Bodies


----------



## DesertLife760 (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 18 2011, 05:23 AM~20363516
> *Piks from the quince we did saturday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

broleflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FLYER1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HOPFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

TTT......


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

[/quote]
tiempos pasados


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAM9 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 18 2011, 07:37 PM~20368521
> *
> FLYER1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


Nice flyer omar :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 18 2011, 08:23 PM~20368953
> *Nice flyer omar :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

>


tiempos pasados
[/quote]
is that orlando and jose.. :barf: :barf:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FLYER1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 17 2011, 11:50 PM~20362875
> *Switchman for hire for only 4 mcdoubles plain wiff cheez and a 20 piece mcnugget  :cheesy:
> *


I'm down I'm hungry


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 17 2011, 10:19 PM~20362350
> *
> FAM8 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


WOW THATS FUCKING BAD ASS PIC OMAR I NEED YOU TO MAKE ME A DISK OF PICS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:17 PM~20369517
> *WOW THATS FUCKING BAD ASS PIC OMAR I NEED YOU TO MAKE ME A DISK OF PICS
> *


ANYTIME BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

flyer2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HOPFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr



VALLE COME SHOW THEM HOPPERS EVERY LOCAL SHOP AND SOLO RYDER INVITED PULL UP THEM HOPPERS!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:44 PM~20369806
> *
> flyer2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :shhh:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MIKE B by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fabians show 242 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:50 PM~20369872
> *
> fabians show 242 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


NOSING UP TTMFT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:51 PM~20369885
> *NOSING UP TTMFT
> *


NO CRYING JUST FLYING!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

RF LIFE, 61neb, OMAR TRECE, 760RoadMaster, st1984, lilgfunkgfunk, marky3, maniacos760


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 18 2011, 08:44 PM~20369806
> *
> flyer2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 I THINK EVERYONE MUST SHOW UPWITH THE BEST OF THE BEST COACHELLA VALLEY POST YOUR RIDES!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

flyer2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


HOPFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 18 2011, 08:46 PM~20369832
> *
> HOPFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> VALLE COME SHOW THEM HOPPERS EVERY LOCAL SHOP AND SOLO RYDER INVITED PULL UP THEM HOPPERS!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Gota let spike know


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

I LOVE THIS PIC! :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 18 2011, 09:20 PM~20370122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 17 2011, 11:50 PM~20362875
> *Switchman for hire for only 4 mcdoubles plain wiff cheez and a 20 piece mcnugget  :cheesy:
> *


es todo cabron? :wow:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 18 2011, 11:20 PM~20370120
> *Gota let spike know
> *


WHAT U CHEERLEADING FOR THE WRONG TEAM :machinegun:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 18 2011, 09:57 PM~20370393
> *WHAT U CHEERLEADING FOR THE WRONG TEAM  :machinegun:
> *


Im not a cheerleader! :angry: I like to see all hoppers GT still my fam :420:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Apr 18 2011, 10:50 PM~20370340
> *es todo cabron? :wow:
> *


What's up bRO! U.know food is a good source of payment :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 18 2011, 11:14 PM~20370506
> *Im not a cheerleader! :angry: I like to see all hoppers GT still my fam :420:
> *


YOUR LIKE A SWITCH EVERYONE HITS IT!!!!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 18 2011, 10:20 PM~20370120
> *Gota let spike know
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh:  :machinegun: :machinegun: you forgot about big john, chaio, pelon thats our hoppers not spike :angry:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 18 2011, 09:20 PM~20370122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me to it's the best :shhh: :chuck: :inout: :run: :rimshot:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 19 2011, 12:56 AM~20371092
> *What's up bRO! U.know food is a good source of payment  :biggrin:
> *


ok fat ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 18 2011, 08:44 PM~20369806
> *
> flyer2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 18 2011, 10:57 PM~20370393
> *WHAT U CHEERLEADING FOR THE WRONG TEAM  :machinegun:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 18 2011, 08:53 PM~20369905
> *RF LIFE, 61neb, OMAR TRECE, 760RoadMaster, st1984, lilgfunkgfunk, marky3, maniacos760
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 19 2011, 09:05 AM~20372729
> *ok fat ass :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 19 2011, 08:59 AM~20372321
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:   :machinegun:  :machinegun: you forgot about big john, chaio, pelon thats our hoppers not spike :angry:
> *



.........DON'T FORGET ALEX!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 19 2011, 08:20 AM~20372119
> *YOUR LIKE A SWITCH EVERYONE HITS IT!!!!!!!
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY THERE SO LINE THEM UP VALLE *:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

R.I.P.LISA STREET QUEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


lisa car wash by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 19 2011, 07:20 AM~20372119
> *YOUR LIKE A SWITCH EVERYONE HITS IT!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 19 2011, 05:58 PM~20375931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


L.R.D WILL BE RECORDING HIS WE RIDIN VIDEO AT THE SHOW!

aomarweridin111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 19 2011, 07:59 AM~20372321
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:   :machinegun:  :machinegun: you forgot about big john, chaio, pelon thats our hoppers not spike :angry:
> *


Easy killer...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 19 2011, 04:56 PM~20375916
> *.........DON'T FORGET ALEX!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Pelon doesn't hop anymore sold it to john  what's up jojo


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 19 2011, 09:59 AM~20372321
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:   :machinegun:  :machinegun: you forgot about big john, chaio, pelon thats our hoppers not spike :angry:
> *


AND EAST LOS ALEX HE WAS DOING HE THING ON SPIKE MONDAY NIGHT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 19 2011, 11:27 PM~20378394
> *Pelon doesn't hop anymore sold it to john   what's up jojo
> *


NOPE IT STILL IS PELON RIDE HE DOING A GLASS RIGHT NOW


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 19 2011, 09:20 AM~20372119
> *YOUR LIKE A SWITCH EVERYONE HITS IT!!!!!!!
> *


AND LIKE ABLUNT THAT GETS PASSED AROUND uffin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 19 2011, 09:46 PM~20378519
> *AND LIKE ABLUNT THAT GETS PASSED AROUND  uffin:
> *


WTF does that mean? :wow:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 19 2011, 11:53 PM~20378559
> *WTF does that mean? :wow:
> *


FROM IE TO AZ WHATS NEXT UTAH


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 19 2011, 10:14 PM~20378698
> *FROM IE TO AZ WHATS NEXT UTAH
> *


I'm sorry does that make u mad? Its called moving to see my family


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 20 2011, 12:33 AM~20378810
> *I'm sorry does that make u mad? Its called moving to see my family
> *


WHAT MAKE ME MAD IS U POST DUMB SHIT YOU DONT EVEN KNOW GOOD LUCK IN AZ GT IE TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks thanks ANDY rides3 for the hook up on those parts. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 20 2011, 05:22 AM~20379352
> *Thanks thanks ANDY rides3 for the hook up on those parts. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ANY TIME


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

flyer2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

HOPFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr

fabians show 242 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Check out these smokers :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. No sleeping on roadtrips


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm looking for some 73 impala fenders or doors if any body has any hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Mas puto


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 20 2011, 02:56 PM~20383372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :fool2:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :f
> 
> whats up whith that Fool just droping by to say quevooo! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :f
> >
> > whats up whith that Fool just droping by to say quevooo! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :run: :run: :run: :run:
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

flyer2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

flyer2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HOPFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 20 2011, 09:50 AM~20380715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T.t.t


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 20 2011, 05:42 PM~20384712
> *T.t.t
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 20 2011, 02:56 PM~20383372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HOPFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fabians show 242 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

was up isra :wave:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 19 2011, 10:14 PM~20378313
> *R.I.P.LISA STREET QUEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


RIP LISA :angel: U WELL BE MISSED BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE CARWASH VALLE :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 20 2011, 02:56 PM~20383372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: I new it was true :roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 19 2011, 10:46 PM~20378519
> *AND LIKE ABLUNT THAT GETS PASSED AROUND  uffin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so thaaaats why they call u ROACH!


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 20 2011, 09:50 AM~20380715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 20 2011, 10:41 PM~20386636
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  so thaaaats why they call u ROACH!
> *


Ahahahaha


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 19 2011, 10:53 PM~20378559
> *WTF does that mean? :wow:
> *


It means ur a loosie goosie!


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 20 2011, 08:04 PM~20385353
> *RIP LISA :angel:  U WELL BE MISSED BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN
> COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE CARWASH VALLE :biggrin:
> *


Will be there .....TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rafa Viejitos (May 31, 2010)

FOR SALE 51 PLYMOUTH CRANBROOK $5500.00 OBO




































#760-289-1841 HOUSE# 760-296-1217 MAKE AN OFFER NEEDS 2 GO
ALSO HAVE A 72 CHEVELLE MALIBU EXTRA PARTS NEW IN BOXES
$5500.00 OBO


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 20 2011, 06:18 PM~20385010
> *
> fabians show 242 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by maniacos760_@Apr 20 2011, 11:51 PM~20386937
> *Will be there .....TTT
> *


gracias ese :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lisa car wash by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeqQAzxMbtA...yer_profilepage

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GeqQAzxMbtA?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GeqQAzxMbtA?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeqQAzxMbtA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WERIDIN1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

WERIDIN by familiagrafix, on Flickr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeqQAzxMbtA...yer_profilepage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeqQAzxMbtA...ofilepage#t=61s


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 21 2011, 06:41 PM~20392428
> *
> lisa car wash by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> *


grasias por a poyarnos


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 21 2011, 06:00 PM~20392556
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeqQAzxMbtA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> .
> PIMPSTERS PARADISE THATS ALL SHE WAS, SHE LIKE TO PARTY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 20 2011, 10:02 PM~20386744
> *It means ur a loosie goosie!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Back that ass up Joto :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lisa car wash by familiagrafix, on Flickr

lisa car wash by familiagrafix, on Flickr

lisa car wash by familiagrafix, on Flickr

lisa car wash by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 22 2011, 06:39 AM~20395265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know its behind you, your gonna accidently trip yourself to land on it, te la quieres comer toda ayyyyyyyyaaaayyyyyyaaaaaayyyy Mas Puto!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Apr 22 2011, 07:33 AM~20395462
> *You know its behind you, your gonna accidently trip yourself to land on it, te la quieres comer toda ayyyyyyyyaaaayyyyyyaaaaaayyyy Mas Puto!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Fuck u assholes :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 23 2011, 02:13 AM~20401387
> *Fuck u assholes  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Tweaker :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 23 2011, 06:53 AM~20401675
> *Tweaker :biggrin:
> *


Chipper! :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

U don't get better reception down there pendejo! :cheesy:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

This is what happens when u try and bleach yourself white FAIL! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> Orale Simon your a pervert!!!!!!! taking a picture of Indio with his ciere open
> COCHINO......... MAS PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> > Orale Simon your a pervert!!!!!!! taking a picture of Indio with his ciere open
> > COCHINO......... MAS PUTO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Damn bRO! Is that all u noticed about that pic and ur calling me mas puto!? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC LIKE TO THANK VIEJITOS CC FOR GIVIN US THERE SPOT TODAY FOR THE CAR WASH AND HELPIN OUT ALL DAY, I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK ROLLERZ ONLY ,WE RIDIN,DESERT BOYZ,VALLEYS FINIEST AND MANIACOS FOR THE SUPPORT AND HELP, TODAY AT THE CAR WASH WE ALL MADE 1900 DOLLARS AND DONATED IT TO LISA MIRANDAS FAMILIA AND THEY ALSO LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT WAS THERE. GRACIAS VALLE AND MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUBS THAT WHERE THERE WIT US,I WELL POST UP PICS TOMORROW :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 23 2011, 08:22 AM~20402165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Joto u know why u took that pik u were waiting for my chile to come out.JOTO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 23 2011, 06:53 PM~20404728
> *Joto u know why u took that pik u were waiting for my chile to come out.JOTO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol no because angel (tresintos) says u have an innie :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 23 2011, 03:36 PM~20403839
> *STREET KINGZ CC LIKE TO THANK VIEJITOS CC FOR GIVIN US THERE SPOT TODAY FOR THE CAR WASH AND HELPIN OUT ALL DAY, I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK ROLLERZ ONLY ,WE RIDIN,DESERT BOYZ,VALLEYS FINIEST AND MANIACOS FOR THE SUPPORT AND HELP, TODAY AT THE CAR WASH WE ALL MADE 1900 DOLLARS AND DONATED IT TO LISA MIRANDAS FAMILIA AND THEY ALSO LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT WAS THERE. GRACIAS VALLE AND MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUBS THAT WHERE THERE WIT US,I WELL POST UP PICS TOMORROW :thumbsup:
> *



Wish I could of made it homie....but I'm out of town, glad to see you homies had a good turnout.


----------



## Rafa Viejitos (May 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 23 2011, 03:36 PM~20403839
> *STREET KINGZ CC LIKE TO THANK VIEJITOS CC FOR GIVIN US THERE SPOT TODAY FOR THE CAR WASH AND HELPIN OUT ALL DAY, I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK ROLLERZ ONLY ,WE RIDIN,DESERT BOYZ,VALLEYS FINIEST AND MANIACOS FOR THE SUPPORT AND HELP, TODAY AT THE CAR WASH WE ALL MADE 1900 DOLLARS AND DONATED IT TO LISA MIRANDAS FAMILIA AND THEY ALSO LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT WAS THERE. GRACIAS VALLE AND MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUBS THAT WHERE THERE WIT US,I WELL POST UP PICS TOMORROW :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS STREETKINGS,
IT WAS A PRIVILEGE & HONOR TO GIVE OUR DAY FOR THE LOSS IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY,SISTER LISA MIRANDA,WILL ALWAYS BE MISSED & NEVER FORGOTTEN,OUR HEARTS & PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE MIRANDA FAMILY & FRIENDS.VALLE COACHELLA THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT IN THIS TIME OF NEED,GOD BLESS. 
VIEJITOS CAR CLUB VALLE DE COACHELLA IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 23 2011, 03:36 PM~20403839
> *STREET KINGZ CC LIKE TO THANK VIEJITOS CC FOR GIVIN US THERE SPOT TODAY FOR THE CAR WASH AND HELPIN OUT ALL DAY, I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK ROLLERZ ONLY ,WE RIDIN,DESERT BOYZ,VALLEYS FINIEST AND MANIACOS FOR THE SUPPORT AND HELP, TODAY AT THE CAR WASH WE ALL MADE 1900 DOLLARS AND DONATED IT TO LISA MIRANDAS FAMILIA AND THEY ALSO LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT WAS THERE. GRACIAS VALLE AND MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUBS THAT WHERE THERE WIT US,I WELL POST UP PICS TOMORROW :thumbsup:
> *


any time carnal i had fun helping


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 23 2011, 09:05 PM~20405576
> *Wish I could of made it homie....but I'm out of town, glad to see you homies had a good turnout.
> *


i know u would of showed up if u were in town homie :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rafa Viejitos_@Apr 23 2011, 10:25 PM~20406063
> *GRACIAS STREETKINGS,
> IT WAS A PRIVILEGE & HONOR TO GIVE OUR DAY FOR THE LOSS IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY,SISTER LISA MIRANDA,WILL ALWAYS BE MISSED & NEVER FORGOTTEN,OUR HEARTS & PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE MIRANDA FAMILY & FRIENDS.VALLE COACHELLA THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT IN THIS TIME OF NEED,GOD BLESS.
> VIEJITOS CAR CLUB VALLE DE COACHELLA IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *


gracias VIEJITOS CC :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTDOG_@Apr 24 2011, 12:01 AM~20406540
> *any time carnal i had fun helping
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 23 2011, 02:36 PM~20403839
> *STREET KINGZ CC LIKE TO THANK VIEJITOS CC FOR GIVIN US THERE SPOT TODAY FOR THE CAR WASH AND HELPIN OUT ALL DAY, I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK ROLLERZ ONLY ,WE RIDIN,DESERT BOYZ,VALLEYS FINIEST AND MANIACOS FOR THE SUPPORT AND HELP, TODAY AT THE CAR WASH WE ALL MADE 1900 DOLLARS AND DONATED IT TO LISA MIRANDAS FAMILIA AND THEY ALSO LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT WAS THERE. GRACIAS VALLE AND MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUBS THAT WHERE THERE WIT US,I WELL POST UP PICS TOMORROW :thumbsup:
> *


ANY TIME


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 24 2011, 12:54 AM~20406734
> *ANY TIME
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 23 2011, 03:36 PM~20403839
> *STREET KINGZ CC LIKE TO THANK VIEJITOS CC FOR GIVIN US THERE SPOT TODAY FOR THE CAR WASH AND HELPIN OUT ALL DAY, I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK ROLLERZ ONLY ,WE RIDIN,DESERT BOYZ,VALLEYS FINIEST AND MANIACOS FOR THE SUPPORT AND HELP, TODAY AT THE CAR WASH WE ALL MADE 1900 DOLLARS AND DONATED IT TO LISA MIRANDAS FAMILIA AND THEY ALSO LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT WAS THERE. GRACIAS VALLE AND MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUBS THAT WHERE THERE WIT US,I WELL POST UP PICS TOMORROW :thumbsup:
> *


any time bro that we can help from valleys finest  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@Apr 24 2011, 02:26 PM~20409631
> *any time bro that we can help from valleys finest  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEYS FINEST TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:wave: FROM GT IE


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 23 2011, 03:36 PM~20403839
> *STREET KINGZ CC LIKE TO THANK VIEJITOS CC FOR GIVIN US THERE SPOT TODAY FOR THE CAR WASH AND HELPIN OUT ALL DAY, I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK ROLLERZ ONLY ,WE RIDIN,DESERT BOYZ,VALLEYS FINIEST AND MANIACOS FOR THE SUPPORT AND HELP, TODAY AT THE CAR WASH WE ALL MADE 1900 DOLLARS AND DONATED IT TO LISA MIRANDAS FAMILIA AND THEY ALSO LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT WAS THERE. GRACIAS VALLE AND MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUBS THAT WHERE THERE WIT US,I WELL POST UP PICS TOMORROW :thumbsup:
> *


Your welcome any time! :thumbsup: 
Our condolenses and prayers go out to the whole car club and to Lisa's family!
God Bless, 
Desert Boys Car Club


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 23 2011, 09:37 AM~20402237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


M j............ :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 23 2011, 09:37 AM~20402237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


M j............ :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Apr 24 2011, 04:36 PM~20410243
> *Your welcome any time! :thumbsup:
> Our condolenses and prayers go out to the whole car club and to Lisa's family!
> God Bless,
> ...


gracias DESERT BOYZ :thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 23 2011, 03:36 PM~20403839
> *STREET KINGZ CC LIKE TO THANK VIEJITOS CC FOR GIVIN US THERE SPOT TODAY FOR THE CAR WASH AND HELPIN OUT ALL DAY, I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK ROLLERZ ONLY ,WE RIDIN,DESERT BOYZ,VALLEYS FINIEST AND MANIACOS FOR THE SUPPORT AND HELP, TODAY AT THE CAR WASH WE ALL MADE 1900 DOLLARS AND DONATED IT TO LISA MIRANDAS FAMILIA AND THEY ALSO LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT WAS THERE. GRACIAS VALLE AND MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUBS THAT WHERE THERE WIT US,I WELL POST UP PICS TOMORROW :thumbsup:
> *


de nada homie. and all of our prayers go out to lisa's familia may, she R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Apr 24 2011, 08:45 PM~20412139
> *de nada homie. and all of our prayers go out to lisa's familia may, she R.I.P  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


gracias ese :thumbsup:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 23 2011, 03:36 PM~20403839
> *STREET KINGZ CC LIKE TO THANK VIEJITOS CC FOR GIVIN US THERE SPOT TODAY FOR THE CAR WASH AND HELPIN OUT ALL DAY, I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK ROLLERZ ONLY ,WE RIDIN,DESERT BOYZ,VALLEYS FINIEST AND MANIACOS FOR THE SUPPORT AND HELP, TODAY AT THE CAR WASH WE ALL MADE 1900 DOLLARS AND DONATED IT TO LISA MIRANDAS FAMILIA AND THEY ALSO LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT WAS THERE. GRACIAS VALLE AND MUCH LOVE FOR THE CLUBS THAT WHERE THERE WIT US,I WELL POST UP PICS TOMORROW :thumbsup:
> *


we are sorry that we couldnt make it out there thos weekend we had something to take care of out here but we are sorry for your lost and my god be with you guys and your families


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 25 2011, 03:37 PM~20416897
> *we are sorry that we couldnt make it out there thos weekend we had something to take care of out here but we are sorry for your lost and my god be with you guys and your families
> *


gracias royal fantasies


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE HELP


----------



## DesertLife760 (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 23 2011, 11:56 PM~20406737
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 25 2011, 09:03 PM~20420309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a new project.? :uh:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 25 2011, 09:03 PM~20420309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


on are way to sal's


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 26 2011, 12:30 AM~20421161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB HOPPER COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@Apr 26 2011, 03:03 PM~20425324
> *VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB HOPPER COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

Ora


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@Apr 26 2011, 04:03 PM~20425324
> *VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB HOPPER COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!
> 
> 
> ...



WAT IT DEW?

LOOKING GOOD DAVID CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT IN ACTION. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

*Inviting all clubs,solo riders and anyone looking for a good time.
May 13, 2011 6:30pm-1:00am
50.00 per couple and 25.00 for single
Steak dinner live entertainment and raffles!!!!!
Come support are local Desert Sun girls softball team fundraiser to build there field!!!

For ticket and purchase info
Contact
Juan 760-996-2420 or Michael 760-222-6030*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANK YOU ALL AGAIN!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

/STREETKINGZ%20BOMB%20SQUAD/jefescarwash043.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Apr 26 2011, 06:09 PM~20426330
> *WAT IT DEW?
> 
> LOOKING GOOD DAVID CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT IN ACTION.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




its just a toy to play with rite now to represent valleys finest


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@Apr 26 2011, 06:36 PM~20426592
> *its just a toy to play with rite now to represent valleys finest
> *


FIRME. :thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@Apr 26 2011, 03:03 PM~20425324
> *VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB HOPPER COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :chuck: :sprint:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@Apr 26 2011, 04:03 PM~20425324
> *VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB HOPPER COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS GOOD HOP THAT SHIT! :nicoderm:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@Apr 26 2011, 03:03 PM~20425324
> *VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB HOPPER COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@Apr 26 2011, 07:40 PM~20427182
> *THATS GOOD HOP THAT SHIT! :nicoderm:
> *


BIGGGGGGGGGGG WORMMMMMMMM WERE U AT LOKO. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@Apr 26 2011, 03:03 PM~20425324
> *VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB HOPPER COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!
> 
> 
> ...


is that anthony's


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 27 2011, 01:50 PM~20432846
> *is that anthony's
> *



whats up ben yea its the homie anthony thats one of his low low


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@Apr 26 2011, 04:03 PM~20425324
> *VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB HOPPER COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!
> 
> 
> ...


stop trying to brag about shit that aint even yours homie!! bring your pice of shit cutlass out and hopp it like reall riders do!! much love for the homie anthany for the rest build your own shit stop trying to hide behind other peoples rides :nono: :nono: :nono: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

'MAN1ACOS' TTMFT. :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :x: :x:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Apr 27 2011, 12:27 PM~20432309
> *BIGGGGGGGGGGG WORMMMMMMMM WERE U AT LOKO.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PEDROOO mannnnn were u at perrooooooo!!! its time to let these fools know what time it is que nooooo!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@Apr 26 2011, 07:40 PM~20427182
> *THATS GOOD HOP THAT SHIT! :nicoderm:
> *


 BIGG WORMM Qevoo were the lack at!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by desertboy760_@Apr 27 2011, 08:43 PM~20435971
> *:biggrin:
> PEDROOO mannnnn were u at perrooooooo!!! its time to let these fools know what time it is que nooooo!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


LOLO mannnnnnnnnn wats cracking homie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


:nono: :nono: be nice dog or u gonna get suspended for 2 weeks just like me jajajajja then u gonna be like this.  :rant: :fuq:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@Apr 26 2011, 04:03 PM~20425324
> *VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB HOPPER COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!
> 
> 
> ...



NICE! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN ACTION uffin:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@Apr 27 2011, 11:04 PM~20437255
> *LOLO  mannnnnnnnnn wats cracking homie.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :nono:  :nono: be nice dog or u gonna get suspended for 2 weeks just like me jajajajja then u gonna be like this.    :rant:  :fuq:
> *


 just chillin waiting to finish my ride its almost ready!! hey fool you going to our picniic on june 12?    

DONT TRIP FOOL IM ALREADY :roflmao: :roflmao: and :x: :x: cant stop wont stop!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 10 2011, 09:14 PM~20307919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this was a great weekend in yuma :biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: javib760, MANIACO RIDER, shoresmokesalot760

:wave:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by desertboy760_@Apr 28 2011, 02:41 PM~20441342
> *
> just chillin waiting to finish my ride its almost ready!! hey fool you going to our picniic on june 12?
> 
> ...


u know i be there hopefully i finish my PINTO so i can klown u fool. :biggrin: :biggrin: puro pedo LOLO MANNNN stay up homie.


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Apr 28 2011, 03:42 PM~20441752
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: javib760, MANIACO RIDER, shoresmokesalot760
> 
> ...


q`vo javib. :wave: :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

R.I.P LISA

IMG_8368 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8369 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8372 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8378 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8389 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8359 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8346 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8337 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8307 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8193 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8159 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

TODAY WE LAID'ED ONE OF OUR QUEENZ TO REST!! MAY YOU REST IN PEACE LISA H. YOU WILL BE MISSED! :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8142 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8139 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 28 2011, 06:01 PM~20442709
> *R.I.P LISA
> 
> IMG_8368 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


missed but never forgotten RIP LISA :angel:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

SUP VALLEROS! :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by desertboy760_@Apr 27 2011, 08:46 PM~20435997
> *BIGG WORMM Qevoo were the lack at!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP LOLOW! WHATS GOOD IN THE OC


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO VALLE STAY ON TOP


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

STREET KINGZ TTT......... :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Apr 29 2011, 02:36 PM~20448966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: T T M F T


----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Apr 29 2011, 02:36 PM~20448966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: STREET KINGZ 2 THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 29 2011, 07:02 PM~20450553
> *:drama:
> *


post pics of ur cutty homie


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

Have doors windows for 78-88 regal and new rooftop and door wheaterstrips new in boxes also have new 155/80/13 whitewalls tires set all chrome molding and grill for a regal g-body have clean older roadsters wire wheels no adapter and knockoffs bezals rear tail lights text 760 200-6557 if u need some thing make offers


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Apr 29 2011, 03:36 PM~20448966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Apr 29 2011, 02:36 PM~20448966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEYS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 29 2011, 06:47 PM~20450878
> *post pics of ur cutty homie
> *


i will soon g  sorry to hear about you loss g. :angel:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 30 2011, 08:34 AM~20453585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T.T.T :cheesy:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Apr 30 2011, 03:53 PM~20455242
> *T.T.T :cheesy:
> *


1st & 2nd place trophies for each category.??


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 30 2011, 05:03 PM~20455277
> *1st & 2nd place trophies for each category.??
> *


HOLD IT DOWN LIL G IN V.C FOR GT IE I WILL BE AT 2 SHOW ONE IN THE AM IN RIALTO THEN ONE IN PARMONT IN THE PM GOOD LUCK WITH THE TUG OF WAR


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 29 2011, 06:41 PM~20450828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin: cant wait to see in az.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> STREET KINGZ TTT......... :0 :0 :0


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

>


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 30 2011, 04:20 PM~20455328
> *HOLD IT DOWN LIL G IN V.C FOR GT IE I WILL BE AT 2 SHOW ONE IN THE AM IN RIALTO THEN ONE IN PARMONT IN THE PM GOOD LUCK WITH THE TUG OF WAR
> *


Thanks man and goodluck to yu too.!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 30 2011, 09:34 AM~20453585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS HAVE A NICE TIME SOMEBODY TAKE ALOT OF PICTURES(OMAR S.K)


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 30 2011, 06:14 PM~20455811
> *YOU GUYS HAVE A NICE TIME SOMEBODY TAKE ALOT OF PICTURES(OMAR S.K)
> *


CHARGING THE BATTS HOMIE RIGHT NOW OMARTRECE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!! :biggrin: 
LOWRIDER PAPPARRAZZZIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> STREET KINGZ TTT......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

STREET KINGZ TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WERIDIN1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


WERIDIN by familiagrafix, on Flickr


aomarweridin111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


flyer2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


HOPFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRINI4 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 30 2011, 05:14 PM~20455811
> *YOU GUYS HAVE A NICE TIME SOMEBODY TAKE ALOT OF PICTURES(OMAR S.K)
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 30 2011, 05:33 PM~20455904
> *CHARGING THE BATTS HOMIE RIGHT NOW OMARTRECE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!! :biggrin:
> LOWRIDER PAPPARRAZZZIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@Apr 30 2011, 07:59 PM~20456297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STREET KINGZ T T M F T :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> WILL MANITA'S PROMOTIONS BE THERE
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Some stil pics from the hop today


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Downloading pics Up soon


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice pix


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@May 1 2011, 05:53 PM~20461515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@May 1 2011, 06:53 PM~20461515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If you missed this event it was a good one :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*GOOD SHOW TODAY......YOU HOMIES PUT IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN, THANKS ROLLERZ FOR A FUN DAY AT THE PARK!!! *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Anymore pics?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 1 2011, 06:28 PM~20461777
> *Nice pix
> *


Good after hop at kmart homie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 1 2011, 09:13 PM~20462968
> *Good after hop at kmart homie. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 1 2011, 09:13 PM~20462968
> *Good after hop at kmart homie. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


any pics


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

who hopped at kmart


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0216 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0206 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0167 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0126 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0121 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Mufasa & me I ony got viedo. & thanks for the solonoids homie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Bad ass fotos omar


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 1 2011, 09:44 PM~20463323
> *Mufasa & me I ony got viedo.  & thanks for the solonoids homie. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


post up the video foo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PIC'S AND YES IT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IMG_9973 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9958 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9956 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ALL POWER HOMIESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!\

IMG_9951 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

VALLE COACHELLA BUILT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IMG_9900 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9897 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Blurry pik but that's all I got.and a big ass thank u to everybody that came out today.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 1 2011, 08:48 PM~20463358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's cutty is that I can tell orlando painted it. :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 1 2011, 09:52 PM~20463419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no se mira nada guey :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9820 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9763 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 1 2011, 08:52 PM~20463406
> *PIC'S AND YES IT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IMG_9973 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9638 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9621 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9607 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9504 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9703 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0253 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0223 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

firme cars, this ones gonna hit bumper soon...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 1 2011, 09:44 PM~20463323
> *Mufasa & me I ony got viedo.  & thanks for the solonoids homie. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  

couple of vids......................


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noreaga_@May 1 2011, 09:57 PM~20463909
> *firme cars, this ones gonna hit bumper soon...
> 
> 
> ...


I told u what to do Already


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 12:19 AM~20464346
> *
> 
> couple of vids......................
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 12:19 AM~20464346
> *
> 
> couple of vids......................
> ...




Sick video uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by noreaga_@May 1 2011, 10:57 PM~20463909
> *firme cars, this ones gonna hit bumper soon...
> 
> 
> ...




Batteries guey


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 29 2011, 07:41 PM~20450828
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats up ben and simon and the ROLLERZ ONLY family sorry i couldnt make it me and my girl were leaving the strip club and got rolled up by cat city cops for rollin on 13 RIMS i had an old warrant so they took my ass to banning jail. but homie anthony was reppin for us ... much love :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Mufasa's car looking good. What he get on the stick, looks like mid 40's???

The Turn out looked good, props on the get to gether


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2011, 12:16 PM~20467325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron not sure what he got on the stick but he took it


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2011, 12:16 PM~20467325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat up ron, tommy can you believe they gave him 38 :0


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@May 2 2011, 11:38 AM~20467071
> *whats up ben and simon and the ROLLERZ ONLY family sorry i couldnt make it me and my girl were leaving the strip club and got rolled up by cat city cops for rollin on 13 RIMS i had an old warrant so they took my ass to banning jail.  but homie anthony was reppin for us ... much love  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


What's up David don't trip bro there will be more shows comeing up it was good to see anthony repping for u vatos stay up bro :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 12:19 AM~20464346
> *
> 
> couple of vids......................
> ...


Good hop mufasa thanks for comeing down to see us we enjoy the competition that cutty works firme :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@May 2 2011, 12:41 PM~20467538
> *Good hop mufasa thanks for comeing down to see us we enjoy the competition that cutty works firme  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: THANKS FOR THE PROPS


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4jyUXKRBK8


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3G24UjgJls


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 12:19 AM~20464346
> *
> 
> couple of vids......................
> ...


'MAN1ACOS' TTMFT.  

NOW THEY KNOW WHOS THE REAL SINGLE PUMP KING. :thumbsup: 

LOOKING GOOD MUFASA ALL DAY BUMPER CHECKING. :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 1 2011, 09:52 PM~20463406
> *PIC'S AND YES IT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IMG_9973 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


BIG PROPS TO THE HOMIE LOUISSSS MANNNNN 'LIFTED ALL DAY' :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

TTT 4 THE HOMIE KAKOOOO MANNN N HERMANOS HAMERUCHOSSS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@May 2 2011, 12:28 PM~20467400
> *wat up ron, tommy can you believe they gave him 38 :0
> *


W UP TOMMY 38" THATS IT LOL. I THOUGHT IT WAS LIKE 46" ON THE BUMPER. ANYWAYS HE STILL TOOK IT DOWN SO IS ALL GOOD. :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 12:44 PM~20467556
> *:h5: THANKS FOR THE PROPS
> *


Cats like are always welcomed to our Valle all good competition is welcome just for fun Homie I can repect you. Gracias for showing mad love to the Valle


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 2 2011, 02:40 PM~20468438
> *Cats like are always welcomed to our Valle all good competition is welcome just for fun Homie I can repect you.  Gracias for showing mad love to the Valle
> *


   

THANKS FOR THAT BOMB ASS PIC IN MY AVI NOW.............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 2 2011, 02:20 PM~20468264
> *'MAN1ACOS' TTMFT.
> 
> NOW THEY KNOW WHOS THE REAL SINGLE PUMP KING. :thumbsup:
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 1 2011, 10:20 PM~20463663
> *
> IMG_9638 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo see at the next valle happening


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@May 2 2011, 05:47 PM~20469668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD CLAUDIO.  

NOW I FEEL LIKE THIS. :naughty: :boink: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 1 2011, 10:20 PM~20463663
> *
> IMG_9638 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> ...



Nice Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC 2011 THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED...........................................


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

'TTMFT' ALL DAY BABYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ORLANDOS ONE WEEK PROJECT 82 CUTTY PURO ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 02:47 PM~20468476
> *
> 
> THANKS FOR THAT BOMB ASS PIC IN MY AVI NOW.............
> *


No problem bro I'll pm you a really nice one later bro


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@May 2 2011, 05:57 PM~20469753
> *Nice Pics  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Lots of pics soon I'm moving to my new pad Internet not up yet


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 2 2011, 07:06 PM~20470397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo indio ur stillthe king of the valle..didnt see no 1 ellsout therelast night..iam going 2 get that k inthe parking lot and put at the shop ..couse we the KINGS of the valle..


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Another blurry pik where were u Omar we needed a real photographer. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggri.







. And a spy pik for the hell of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@May 2 2011, 07:27 PM~20471357
> *yo indio ur stillthe king of the valle..didnt see no 1 ellsout therelast night..iam going 2 get that k inthe parking lot and put at the shop ..couse we the KINGS of the valle..
> *


I don't care what ben & Orlando say about u you're a cool mofo. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXT4NIA_@May 2 2011, 08:27 PM~20471357
> *yo indio ur stillthe king of the valle..didnt see no 1 ellsout therelast night..iam going 2 get that k inthe parking lot and put at the shop ..couse we the KINGS of the valle..
> *


Ouuuccchhh. Low blow carnal


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 2 2011, 08:29 PM~20471381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My phone was dead I f$&n left 5min befor you guys came back Nimido.but you out it down much respect for you Indio bomb ass regal bro one of the best in the valle !!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Some piks of the hop winners. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:







.







.







.







. Sorry for the blurry piks I think it was the sun. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE+May 2 2011, 08:15 PM~20471237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 2 2011, 06:18 PM~20470526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice flip


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 07:47 PM~20471548
> *
> U AND UR BLURRY ASS PIX  :angry:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: and I bet its an iphone too :biggrin:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

THE NEW KING OF THE VALLE IS CALLED 'LOUISSS MANNNN' LIFTED HYDROS...

N WE ALL KNOW THE SINGLE PUMP KING IS THE HOMIE 'MUFASA' .. :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@May 2 2011, 08:55 PM~20471629
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: and I bet its an iphone too :biggrin:
> *


HE NEEDS TO WIPE THE SWEAT OFF THE LENS ! :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 2 2011, 08:56 PM~20471634
> *THE NEW KING OF THE VALLE IS CALLED 'LOUISSS MANNNN' LIFTED HYDROS...
> 
> N WE ALL KNOW THE SINGLE PUMP KING IS THE HOMIE 'MUFASA' .. :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 07:57 PM~20471648
> *HE NEEDS TO WIPE THE SWEAT OFF THE LENS ! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :uh: I Dont Think Its Sweat Homie.... :fool2:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@May 2 2011, 09:01 PM~20471677
> *:0  :uh: I Dont Think Its Sweat Homie.... :fool2:
> *


 :inout:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster+May 2 2011, 01:28 PM~20467400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE+May 2 2011, 03:40 PM~20468438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Chip


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 2 2011, 08:29 PM~20471381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Either way we appreciate the competition even if it had to come from LA T.T.T :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 1 2011, 09:52 PM~20463406
> *PIC'S AND YES IT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IMG_9973 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


HELL YEAH YOU KNOW SOUNDS KIND OF QUITE KNOW AFTER Luis GAVE EVERYBODY TASTE OF WHAT LIFTED IS ALL ABOUT!! :biggrin: DB WHERE YOU AT!!! :cheesy: know people stop talking shit about the homie and get shit strate puro LIFTED thats RIGHT LUUDOGG !!! :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 2 2011, 07:20 PM~20470556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XnT23x7ctI...be_gdata_player


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 3 2011, 07:49 AM~20474481
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XnT23x7ctI...be_gdata_player
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT TO OUR ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC 2011. VIEJITOS, WE RIDIN, CITY CRUISERS, ROYAL FANTASIES, NEW ILLUSIONS, DESERT BOYS, LATINO CLASSICS, BAJITOS DEL VALLE, VALLE STYLE, STREET KINGS, VALLEYS FINEST, UNIQUES, GOODTIMES, OUTSIDERS, ONDIADOS CAR CLUBS. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE HOPPERS THAT CAME OUT FROM ALL OVER THE VALLE also thanks to MUFASA for coming down from L.A. to hop and hop against EL ABANDONADO at the K mart parking lot . cant forget ese cartoon and L.R.D. for supporting us and we could not of done this with out all you guys hope i didnt forget anybody see you guys next year cant forget big omar thanks * :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :run: 


*thanks again everybody from ROLLERZ ONLY v.c.*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 2 2011, 06:20 PM~20470556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 2 2011, 06:06 PM~20470397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

12 more days till arizona lrm  :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 3 2011, 01:52 PM~20476867
> *12 more days till arizona lrm  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like your cars ready or what hope to see you there


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 3 2011, 01:57 PM~20476897
> *sounds like your cars ready or what hope to see you there
> *


naw ive been too busy..i havent work on it ...coo see you guys there Rollerz :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 3 2011, 01:38 PM~20476368
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT TO OUR ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC 2011. VIEJITOS, WE RIDIN, CITY CRUISERS, ROYAL FANTASIES, NEW ILLUSIONS, DESERT BOYS, LATINO CLASSICS, BAJITOS DEL VALLE, VALLE STYLE, STREET KINGS, VALLEYS FINEST, UNIQUES, GOODTIMES, OUTSIDERS, ONDIADOS CAR CLUBS. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE HOPPERS THAT CAME OUT FROM ALL OVER THE VALLE  also thanks to MUFASA for coming down from L.A. to hop and hop against EL ABANDONADO at the K mart parking lot . cant forget ese cartoon and L.R.D. for supporting us and we could not of done this with out all you guys hope i didnt forget anybody see you guys next year cant forget big omar thanks   :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :run:
> thanks again everybody from ROLLERZ ONLY v.c.
> *


We had a blast and the weather was picture perfect no problem just let everyone where them pics came from!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=...093383&comments


El Abandonado vs Mufasa at the round table parking lot....


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 3 2011, 01:38 PM~20476368
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT TO OUR ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC 2011. VIEJITOS, WE RIDIN, CITY CRUISERS, ROYAL FANTASIES, NEW ILLUSIONS, DESERT BOYS, LATINO CLASSICS, BAJITOS DEL VALLE, VALLE STYLE, STREET KINGS, VALLEYS FINEST, UNIQUES, GOODTIMES, OUTSIDERS, ONDIADOS CAR CLUBS. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE HOPPERS THAT CAME OUT FROM ALL OVER THE VALLE  also thanks to MUFASA for coming down from L.A. to hop and hop against EL ABANDONADO at the K mart parking lot . cant forget ese cartoon and L.R.D. for supporting us and we could not of done this with out all you guys hope i didnt forget anybody see you guys next year cant forget big omar thanks   :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :run:
> thanks again everybody from ROLLERZ ONLY v.c.
> *




I MISS HE'LL OF A GOOD SHOW BRO......BUT ILL BE THERE NEXT TIME THAT'S FOR SURE BRO....


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 3 2011, 02:15 PM~20476993
> *We had a blast and the weather was picture perfect no problem just let everyone where them pics came from!
> *


*thanks again omar and familia grafix  :thumbsup: nice ass pics like aways*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

more adex parts just came in :biggrin:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

found a pic of big AJs cadi from back in the day,on the bumper


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@May 3 2011, 06:25 PM~20478411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by desertboy760_@May 2 2011, 10:59 PM~20473093
> *HELL YEAH YOU KNOW SOUNDS KIND OF QUITE KNOW AFTER Luis GAVE EVERYBODY TASTE OF WHAT LIFTED IS ALL ABOUT!! :biggrin: DB WHERE YOU AT!!! :cheesy:  know people stop talking shit about the homie and get shit strate puro LIFTED thats RIGHT LUUDOGG !!! :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Rudy when you gonna put yo pom poms down and bring your cutty out :biggrin: :biggrin: 









jus messin homie but we are still waiting
:wow: :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 3 2011, 04:53 PM~20477672
> *thanks again omar and familia grafix    :thumbsup: nice ass pics like aways
> *


 :biggrin: Our Valle Our Lowriders Our Pride StreetKingz Tons of pics soon still no Internet T the new pad ! B


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 3 2011, 05:15 PM~20477839
> *more adex parts just came in  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN760_@Jan 1 2011, 08:45 PM~19477755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 3 2011, 11:14 PM~20481084
> *:biggrin: Our Valle Our Lowriders Our Pride StreetKingz Tons of pics soon still no Internet T the new pad ! B
> *


GOOD JOB AS ALWAYS OMAR KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE  . LOOKING GOOD COACHELLA VALLY :biggrin: DAMM I HATE I MISSED THE PICNIC. TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*RIMS IN STOCK 13X7 AND 14X7 ALL CHROME YOUR CHOICE OF KNOCKOFFS 7 TO PICK OUT OF AND 13'' TIRES ALSO IN STOCK*


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@May 4 2011, 09:36 PM~20487385
> *TTT
> *


IS THAT xXcrEEsXx :wow: WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

check her shes looking at u maniaco rider


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P.E. PREZ_@May 4 2011, 09:57 AM~20482951
> *GOOD JOB AS ALWAYS OMAR KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE  . LOOKING GOOD COACHELLA VALLY  :biggrin: DAMM I HATE I MISSED THE PICNIC.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    TTT  :thumbsup:
> *


VC TTT


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@May 3 2011, 04:43 PM~20477600
> *I MISS HE'LL OF A GOOD SHOW BRO......BUT ILL BE THERE NEXT TIME THAT'S FOR SURE BRO....
> *


You don't got to lie to kick it bro you know wat I'm sayin


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT_@May 5 2011, 12:42 PM~20491056
> *You don't got to lie to kick it bro you know wat I'm sayin
> *



WHAT HOMIE !!!!! U WHAT TO SEE MY RELEASE PAPERS HOMIE IM NOT U HOMIE I WAS LOCK UP IN BANNING HOMIE !!!!!!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO TO ALL THE VALLE COCHELLA CAR CLUBS FROM VALLEYS FINEST !!!!!....KICKING IT AT THE HOMIE HARVEY FROM STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB GETTING DRUNK AND TATT UP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@May 5 2011, 01:18 PM~20491297
> *HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO TO ALL THE VALLE COCHELLA CAR CLUBS FROM VALLEYS FINEST !!!!!....KICKING IT AT THE HOMIE HARVEY FROM STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB GETTING DRUNK AND TATT UP
> *


5 de Mayo Tattoo Firme tell Jarvie Q VO. Later bro


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@May 5 2011, 12:58 PM~20491154
> *WHAT HOMIE !!!!!    U WHAT TO SEE MY RELEASE PAPERS HOMIE IM NOT U HOMIE I WAS LOCK UP IN BANNING HOMIE !!!!!!
> *


Ya estubo wit the homie shit couse we aint saw you Saturday nite at 12:00 you where goin to you chante so you got lock up on your way home or on the strip club


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@May 5 2011, 12:58 PM~20491154
> *WHAT HOMIE !!!!!    U WHAT TO SEE MY RELEASE PAPERS HOMIE IM NOT U HOMIE I WAS LOCK UP IN BANNING HOMIE !!!!!!
> *


NOBODY CARES ANYWAY ABOUT YOUR GAY ASS CLUB OR YOU HOMEBOY JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY!!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inkz1_@May 5 2011, 12:03 AM~20488269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Q`VO CONEJO. :biggrin: 

GET AT ME HOMIE CUANDO TENGAS KEBRADA.


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

:0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by desertboy760_@May 5 2011, 05:13 PM~20492827
> *NOBODY CARES ANYWAY ABOUT YOUR GAY ASS CLUB OR YOU HOMEBOY JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY!!!!!  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Wasssss up lolow como estas por el overder
I mean como estas loko


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

> more adex parts just came in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEY'S FINEST TTT


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> > more adex parts just came in :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

qvole ya llego por quien lloravas whass crackin vc


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

alright coachella valley june 12 bring out all of your single pumps to our show to see who the real single pump king is dbcc is lifted everyday all day for any info call caco 7602223112 lets see whass crackn all u single pump champions????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 4 2011, 03:46 PM~20484929
> *RIMS IN STOCK 13X7 AND 14X7 ALL CHROME  YOUR CHOICE OF KNOCKOFFS 7 TO PICK OUT OF AND 13'' TIRES ALSO IN STOCK
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by inkz1_@May 5 2011, 12:03 AM~20488269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 2 2011, 07:06 PM~20470397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@May 6 2011, 04:02 AM~20495920
> *alright coachella valley june 12 bring out all of your single pumps to our show to see who the real single pump king is dbcc is lifted everyday all day for any info call caco 7602223112 lets see whass crackn all u single pump champions????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

in it to win it blaze it up all day everyday


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@May 6 2011, 04:02 AM~20495920
> *alright coachella valley june 12 bring out all of your single pumps to our show to see who the real single pump king is dbcc is lifted everyday all day for any info call caco 7602223112 lets see whass crackn all u single pump champions????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


BRING A NEW RULER AND NEW PAIR OF GLASSES LOL! :twak:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@May 6 2011, 08:13 AM~20496665
> *BRING A NEW RULER AND NEW PAIR OF GLASSES LOL! :twak:
> *


BRAND NEW NICCA :roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey ben is this u in vegas? :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9486 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9236 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9510 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0216 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0189 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0117 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9296 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9294 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0006 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9519 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9012 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8958 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8945 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8894 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8888 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8867 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8729 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8723 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8702 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8695 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8654 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0262 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0216 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Yes sir kicking it with bruce having fun in vegas


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 6 2011, 12:17 PM~20498228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FULL VIDEO TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeqQAzxMbtA...ayer_detailpage


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0518 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0515 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0507 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0504 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0471 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0455 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0388 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0558 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tWAaqFcukk...yer_profilepage




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tWAaqFcukk...yer_profilepage




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tWAaqFcukk...yer_profilepage


DONE DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 6 2011, 11:00 PM~20501446
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tWAaqFcukk...yer_profilepage
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tWAaqFcukk...yer_profilepage
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tWAaqFcukk...yer_profilepage
> ...


GOOD SHIT OMAR :biggrin: LUIS I SEE YOU BIG DOG THE MALIBU IS WORKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK COACHELLA VALLE. BIG PROPS TO ALL THE COACHELLA RIDERS AND MR. L.R.D. GOOD SHIT HOMIE :


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

RIDES3, visionquest23, st1984, RO INDIO 321, P.E. PREZ
:wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 6 2011, 11:00 PM~20501446
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tWAaqFcukk...yer_profilepage
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tWAaqFcukk...yer_profilepage
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tWAaqFcukk...yer_profilepage
> ...


Ttt for LRD..............bad ass video............


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tWAaqFcukk...filepage#t=166s


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

VALLES LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P.E. PREZ_@May 7 2011, 08:01 AM~20502459
> *GOOD SHIT OMAR :biggrin: LUIS I SEE YOU BIG DOG THE MALIBU IS WORKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK COACHELLA VALLE. BIG PROPS TO ALL THE COACHELLA RIDERS AND MR. L.R.D. GOOD SHIT HOMIE :
> *


VALLE COACHELLA FINEST WE LOVE OUR VALLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 7 2011, 08:39 AM~20502607
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tWAaqFcukk...filepage#t=166s
> *



VIDEO CAME OUT GOOD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 7 2011, 09:55 AM~20502959
> *VIDEO CAME OUT GOOD!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOODTIMESF1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

LETS SEE SOME PICS OF THE TUG OF WAR


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 7 2011, 12:56 PM~20503600
> *LETS SEE SOME PICS OF THE TUG OF WAR
> *


It was a good one, we need you there to have a chance so we didn't compete. I think Uniques took it this year. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 7 2011, 12:43 PM~20503534
> *
> GOODTIMESF1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *



Flyer looks sik Omar.....thanks loko!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 7 2011, 01:05 PM~20503630
> *Flyer looks sik Omar.....thanks loko!!!
> *


NO PROBLEM!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 7 2011, 02:03 PM~20503625
> *It was a good one, we need you there to have a chance so we didn't compete.  I think Uniques took it this year. :biggrin:
> *


NEXT TIME WE SNAPED THE ROPE AT OUR PINIC A FEW WEEKS AGO THATS POWER


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

:wave: BIG WORM


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@May 6 2011, 04:02 AM~20495920
> *alright coachella valley june 12 bring out all of your single pumps to our show to see who the real single pump king is dbcc is lifted everyday all day for any info call caco 7602223112 lets see whass crackn all u single pump champions????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *











we will be there to take that challange..... lets see a roll call for the people that are really going to show up..... stop hiding in the bushes and see who shows up first then call yourself the single pump king..... and are we doing a double pump king too???


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT_@May 5 2011, 08:27 PM~20494297
> *Wasssss up lolow como estas por el overder
> I mean como estas loko
> *


WES CRACKING HAMMERRR! JSUT CHILLIN GETTING READY FOR JUNE 12 HOMEBOY! NEED ANYTHING?????


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> we will be there to take that challange..... lets see a roll call for the people that are really going to show up..... stop hiding in the bushes and see who shows up first then call yourself the single pump king..... and are we doing a double pump king too???
> 
> i think anything goes as far as i know and bets on da sides too!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> > we will be there to take that challange..... lets see a roll call for the people that are really going to show up..... stop hiding in the bushes and see who shows up first then call yourself the single pump king..... and are we doing a double pump king too???
> >
> > i think anything goes as far as i know and bets on da sides too!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

SUP VALLEROS !


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@May 7 2011, 09:54 PM~20505659
> *SUP VALLEROS !
> *


wat up huero..... RF in the mutha fucking house


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> PIC'A BY ME NINJASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DBCCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 7 2011, 10:36 PM~20505863
> *
> DBCCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0518 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@May 7 2011, 09:26 PM~20505515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I SEE YOU STILL DONT LEARN YOUR LEASON FOOL!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: KEEP TRUCHA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DBCCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 7 2011, 10:36 PM~20505863
> *
> DBCCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


 THANKS OMAR FOR PUTTING OUT THE WORD HOPE TO GET A GOOD TURN OUT!! P.S. SAVE THE DRAMA STRICKLEY LOWRIDING


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by desertboy760_@May 8 2011, 05:41 PM~20509658
> *THANKS OMAR FOR PUTTING OUT THE WORD HOPE TO GET A GOOD TURN OUT!! P.S. SAVE THE DRAMA STRICKLEY LOWRIDING
> *


YES SIR LETS DO THIS LESS DRAMA MORE CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 8 2011, 05:44 PM~20509683
> *YES SIR LETS DO THIS LESS DRAMA MORE CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


omar less talk and more pics from our 2011 picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 8 2011, 05:16 PM~20509892
> *omar less talk and more pics from our 2011 picnic. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

~VALLEY'S FINEST TTT~


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

*4-SALE 16 foot car/utility trailer, diamond plate flooring, 2 ramps, custom built in floor hooks, power brakes capabilities, customized for lowered vehicle hauling.*

$3000.00 (760)408-1328 call or text


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

8 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

7 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

5 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

4 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Corona, Ca.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0452 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


DBCCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0384 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0518 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by desertboy760_@May 8 2011, 04:00 PM~20509481
> *:biggrin:
> I SEE YOU STILL DONT LEARN YOUR LEASON FOOL!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  KEEP TRUCHA
> *


 :inout:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Any pics of goodtimes.????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 9 2011, 07:01 PM~20517502
> *Any pics of goodtimes.????
> *



IMG_9155 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 9 2011, 07:41 PM~20517912
> *
> IMG_9155 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0507 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0507 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0501 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0471 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0446 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0388 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 9 2011, 07:41 PM~20517912
> *
> IMG_9155 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *



TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 9 2011, 11:07 PM~20519908
> *
> IMG_0507 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> ...



Nice pics homeboy!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

KELLY ELEMENTARY IS HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR SHOW/FESTIVAL MAY 20TH TO HELP THE PTA RAISE FUNDS FOR THE KIDS.GOOD TIMES C.C WILL BE SPONSORING THIS EVENT.FRIDAY 20TH FROM 4-9 THERE WILL BE GAMES FOR THE KIDS,FOOD VENDORS,HUNTED HOUSE AND OTHER ACTIVITIES.SAVE THIS DAY TO SUPPORT KELLY ELEMENTARY SCHOOL IN THE CITY OF RIALTO.FLAYER CUMMING UP SOON.
$10 cars $5 bikes


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 10 2011, 07:46 AM~20521171
> *Nice pics homeboy!!!
> *


  GRACIAS!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NEWILLUSION1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 9 2011, 07:01 PM~20517502
> *Any pics of goodtimes.????
> *



GT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLWT8c1x-uQ

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rLWT8c1x-uQ?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rLWT8c1x-uQ?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLWT8c1x-uQ...ayer_detailpage


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 10 2011, 12:10 PM~20522907
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLWT8c1x-uQ
> 
> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rLWT8c1x-uQ?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rLWT8c1x-uQ?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>
> ...








There you go homie


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Get ready again for our Car Show!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AETY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> *rLWT8c1x-uQ*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I GOT IT HOMIE GRACIAS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 10 2011, 01:02 PM~20522859
> *
> GT by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


 RIDES3, tko_818, Hustler on the go, zeck1, low_g, MIKEYMIKE


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 10 2011, 09:58 PM~20527112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FLYER!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 10 2011, 10:31 PM~20527408
> *NICE FLYER!
> *


thanks omar it just the teaser the real one will come out end of the month


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 11 2011, 07:51 AM~20528836
> *thanks omar it just the teaser the real one will come out end of the month
> *


VERY NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW ONE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 10 2011, 09:58 PM~20527112
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VALLEY'S FINEST WILL BE THERE BRO !!!!!!!! HOPE I HAV THE TOWN CAR DONE FOR THE SHOW BRO    l


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 10 2011, 08:20 PM~20526230
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS VIDEO HOMIE........................................
BAD ASS CAR THREE WHEELIN TOO :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DBCCBRAGG by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by inkz1_@May 11 2011, 07:03 PM~20533134
> *
> 
> 
> ...




~WHAT'S UP HARVEY~
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Whats up anthony were u at homie


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Wats up David did u take town car to the shop


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 11 2011, 07:20 PM~20533342
> *
> DBCCBRAGG by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


come on people all that talk lets see them names 
Royal Fantasies grey cutlass single pump street car


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9951 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

2 PUMPS ANYONE?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9205 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



DBCC STAY LIFTED ALL DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFLIFE by familiagrafix, on Flickr

RFLIFERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 11 2011, 09:48 PM~20534714
> *
> IMG_9951 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> ...


we can play with that one too 
Royal Fantasies black lincoln Double Pump street driven car


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRINI by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 11 2011, 10:01 PM~20534831
> *we can play with that one too
> Royal Fantasies black lincoln  Double Pump street driven car
> *



COVERING ALL THE CORNERS HOMIE GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 11 2011, 09:43 PM~20534668
> *come on people all that talk lets see them names
> Royal Fantasies grey cutlass single pump street car
> *



IMG_5231 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 11 2011, 10:01 PM~20534831
> *we can play with that one too
> Royal Fantasies black lincoln  Double Pump street driven car
> *



IMG_9682 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0518 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


BOMB SQUAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@May 11 2011, 07:54 PM~20533659
> *~WHAT'S  UP HARVEY~
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 uffin: uffin: ...LOL


----------



## chino64 (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 11 2011, 10:13 PM~20534917
> *
> IMG_9682 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :banghead:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by anthonyvfcc_@May 11 2011, 09:06 PM~20534314
> *Wats up David did u take town car to the shop
> *




u know it bro ~VALLEY'S FINEST TTT~


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chino64_@May 12 2011, 02:15 AM~20535807
> *:roflmao:  :0  :banghead:
> *


  cant understand you emotions why dont you say what you feel


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 12 2011, 07:55 AM~20536696
> * cant understand you emotions why dont you say what you feel
> *


He missed the show!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0515 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whos going to the arizona show?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 12 2011, 05:00 PM~20539731
> *whos going to the arizona show?
> *


WHY YOU GOING TO MAKE FOOD FOR THEM  I BE THERE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 12 2011, 04:11 PM~20540247
> *WHY YOU GOING TO MAKE FOOD FOR THEM   I BE THERE
> *


 :roflmao: naw just for GT


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 11 2011, 10:53 AM~20529804
> *
> dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DBCCBRAGG by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> >


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> min 230 thru 240  CANT STOP WONT STOP VALLE DE COACHELLA
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 12 2011, 10:41 PM~20543237
> *
> DBCCBRAGG by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


  HOP IT!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 13 2011, 01:13 PM~20546554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 13 2011, 01:19 PM~20546587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

~VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB~
ttt


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 13 2011, 01:19 PM~20546587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE HOMIE NATE IN THE BEGGININ OF THE VIDEO


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal Fantasies is on Facebook come and check us out!
:biggrin: :biggrin: 



look us up Royal Fantasies


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

1937 El Jefe's


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@May 14 2011, 10:05 AM~20551430
> *Royal Fantasies is on Facebook  come and check us out!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> look us up Royal Fantasies
> *




~VALLEYS FINEST ~ check u guys out


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

Any questions call CACO 760-222-3112 for those of you who dont know my #


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

Lets all have some fun!!!


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

DBCC
TTT!!!
Can't stop Won't stop!
Fuck wat your going thru!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Lots of cars out here at LOWRIDER show in ARIZONA. R.O. ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

KELLEY ELEMENTARY IS HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR SHOW/FESTIVAL MAY 20TH TO HELP THE PTA RAISE FUNDS FOR THE KIDS.GOOD TIMES C.C WILL BE SPONSORING THIS EVENT.FRIDAY 20TH FROM 4-9 THERE WILL BE GAMES FOR THE KIDS,FOOD VENDORS,HUNTED HOUSE AND OTHER ACTIVITIES.SAVE THIS DAY TO SUPPORT KELLEY ELEMENTARY SCHOOL IN THE CITY OF RIALTO.FLAYER CUMING UP SOON.
$10 cars $5 bikes


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SHIRTPROMO by familiagrafix, on Flickr



SHIRT FOR GRAD NIGHT HIT ME UP


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

CityCruisers CarClub
































































CityCruisers BayArea represent!!!


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

DBCCBRAGG by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DesertLife760 (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 15 2011, 08:33 AM~20556381
> *Lots of cars out here at LOWRIDER show in ARIZONA.  R.O. ttt :biggrin:
> *



Post pics ... if u took some.


----------



## DesertLife760 (Mar 23, 2011)

quote=beanerman,May 12 2011, 03:40 PM~20540035]
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...6bL0gBGL92twQ3S
batman beat down :biggrin:
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

What's up coachella valley n e trophys come home from Az. car show


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Abel








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS SHITTT... PULL UP OR SHUT UP..


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DesertLife760_@May 16 2011, 10:53 AM~20563321
> *Post pics ... if u took some.
> *


Ben got the piks


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

manitas dads 64 done today.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@May 16 2011, 07:39 PM~20566729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@May 16 2011, 07:03 PM~20567027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that waterborn?


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 16 2011, 08:30 PM~20567285
> *Is that waterborn?
> *


yes sir.....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@May 16 2011, 07:35 PM~20567358
> *yes sir.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Found one pic


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

POST by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> Thanks Abel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> MANIACOS SHITTT... PULL UP OR SHUT UP..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DavidVFCC_@May 14 2011, 01:32 PM~20552496
> *~VALLEYS FINEST ~ check u guys out
> *



allright!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AnthonyVFCC_@May 16 2011, 05:39 PM~20566094
> *What's up coachella valley n e trophys come home from Az. car show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DesertLife760_@May 16 2011, 10:53 AM~20563321
> *Post pics ... if u took some.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 16 2011, 07:01 PM~20566999
> *Ben got the piks
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 16 2011, 09:24 PM~20568304
> *
> POST by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*1 st. place full custom elco's 
thanks indio, angel, orlando for helping me out big ups to you guys and the ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY. * :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 17 2011, 12:58 PM~20571780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :fool2:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 17 2011, 01:58 PM~20571780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 17 2011, 01:53 PM~20571742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE NOW CAN WE GET MORE PIC'S OF THE REST OF THE SHOW?


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 17 2011, 01:38 PM~20571669
> *
> 
> 
> ...





~NICE PIC BRO AND CONGRATS ON 1ST~  :biggrin:


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Ey wats up coachella valle just want to let u no that valleys finest
Club now has a page in car club so u can. Post invites to picnics. 
Shows and events going on in the valle.


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 17 2011, 02:02 PM~20571800
> *1 st. place full custom elco's
> thanks indio, angel, orlando for helping me out big ups to you guys and the ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY.   :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Congrats Ben


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 17 2011, 02:02 PM~20571800
> *1 st. place full custom elco's
> thanks indio, angel, orlando for helping me out big ups to you guys and the ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY.   :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Good work :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 17 2011, 07:52 PM~20574773
> *VERY NICE NOW CAN WE GET MORE PIC'S OF THE REST OF THE SHOW?
> *


why .my elco is the show lol :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760+May 17 2011, 02:17 PM~20572389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks everybody :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 17 2011, 02:02 PM~20571800
> *1 st. place full custom elco's
> thanks indio, angel, orlando for helping me out big ups to you guys and the ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY.   :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


valle built  congradulations


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

club member parting out 64 impala 2 door will post pic will sell whole car engine tranny power glide lots of parts will have more info tonite


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@May 16 2011, 05:56 PM~20566269
> *Thanks Abel
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM HOMEY... :biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*T.T.T.*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@May 18 2011, 05:53 PM~20581511
> *valle built  congradulations
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 19 2011, 10:18 PM~20591108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

DBCCBRAGG by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEYS FINEST TTT


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXUuG18uJKM...player_embedded STREET KINGZ TO THE TOP.....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@May 20 2011, 09:37 PM~20597385
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXUuG18uJKM...player_embedded  STREET KINGZ TO THE TOP.....
> *


Wow is that Tony the tattoo artst? I went to school with him :wow: lol


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by street kingz36_@May 20 2011, 09:37 PM~20597385
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXUuG18uJKM...player_embedded  STREET KINGZ TO THE TOP.....
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Here in Indio (Mecca of Lowriding) Royal Fantasies hangin out!! 8:00 pm- 11:00 pm

WE WANNA HOPP>>>>>>>>>>> ready for battle.......












gathering in PS! heading to Indio!










at Round table.. no succes no one here lol (Where's everyone at???) :dunno: :dunno:










in n out... some peeps here but no lowriders lol... :dunno: :dunno: 
















so we just messed around and 3 wheeled...














:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 20 2011, 11:02 PM~20597513
> *Wow is that Tony the tattoo artst? I went to school with him :wow: lol
> *


YES BUT HIS NAME IS TOMMY FOOL!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 21 2011, 10:26 PM~20602489
> *YES BUT HIS NAME IS TOMMY FOOL!
> *


Oh yeah :roflmao:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@May 21 2011, 09:06 PM~20601731
> *Here in Indio (Mecca of Lowriding) Royal Fantasies hangin out!! 8:00 pm- 11:00 pm
> 
> WE WANNA HOPP>>>>>>>>>>> ready for battle.......
> ...


there it is taking a tour of the CV ... first DHS last weekend and now indio this weekend and coming to a hood near you


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 22 2011, 01:09 AM~20602758
> *there it is taking a tour of the CV ... first DHS last weekend and now indio this weekend and coming to a hood near you
> *


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN760_@May 22 2011, 02:47 PM~20604785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CITY 2 CITY


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 22 2011, 06:49 PM~20606317
> *CITY 2 CITY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

good pics kukiri hope to see you guys at our pic nic f da drama its all about having fun homeboy que no or wat


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

dat caprice lookn good panchito wats up homie loco


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

qvo omar wats cracken homeboy


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@May 23 2011, 11:39 PM~20616210
> *qvo omar wats cracken homeboy
> *



DBCCBRAGG by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@May 24 2011, 11:39 AM~20618968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Ricky shit I already reserved my ROom. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@May 23 2011, 09:51 PM~20615860
> *dat caprice lookn good panchito wats up homie loco
> *


Wat up CaCo you know just chillin chillin and workin workin trying to hustle up these batteries so i can start havin some real fun :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@May 24 2011, 05:59 PM~20620975
> *Wat up CaCo  you know just chillin chillin and workin workin trying to hustle up these batteries so i can start havin some real fun :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOT MINES HOMEBOY :naughty:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 24 2011, 10:31 PM~20623444
> *
> 
> 
> ...





thats some crazy shit


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 24 2011, 09:06 PM~20623237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*UNTIL MONDAY ONLY THANKS*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DBCCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IF THE SHOE FIT PUT THAT MUTHERFKR ON

DBCCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr


dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEYS FINEST C.C
[
WHATS UP ANTHONY WERES THE MONTE AT BRO :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN760_@May 22 2011, 02:47 PM~20604785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OORRAA thats firme fuel pump in the impala we was going to do some late night cruzing also . this wk 4 sure


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 26 2011, 11:49 AM~20633620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 27 2011, 11:16 AM~20640925
> *:inout:
> *


whats up PEDRO MANNN!


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@May 27 2011, 01:21 PM~20641682
> *whats up PEDRO MANNN!
> *


BIGGGG GUSANOOOO WAT IT DEW HOMEBOY.


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> HEY RICK I'M THERE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

look at this ben


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS TTMFT


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 28 2011, 07:31 PM~20648891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME VIDEO. :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

WUTT UP COACHELLA VALLY :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 28 2011, 08:21 AM~20646285
> *look at this ben
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass murals  on the flyer :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Whats rollerz heading back to the valle tomorrow .here in guadalajara ........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ro indio 321 said:


> whats rollerz heading back to the valle tomorrow .here in guadalajara ........


 welcome back home!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I hate this new setup!


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I hate this new setup!


I agree....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DBCCBRAGG by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FUK IT LETS RIDE WITH IT!!!!!!!!!!! LAYITLOW TTT


bannersk by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

chuckfilms by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SCAN YOUR SMART PHONE RIGHT HERE!

kelliqrcode by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BOMBSQAD1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

*whats up valleros*


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

big huero said:


> *whats up valleros*




wasap big worm did you get batt for the lac yet homie!!!!!!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEYS FINEST TTMFT:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

*Valleys Finest Next Generation Members*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo seen carlos cruzing sat


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

Wat the hell I can't post pics


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

Omar how do you post pics


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

DavidVFCC said:


> *Valleys Finest Next Generation Members*


Yup that's right look at them representin next to my monte
In the works still:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

big huero said:


> *whats up valleros*


lacs workin homie!


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

BIG HUERO said:


> lacs workin homie!


Que onda big worm so the lacs ready when r u bringing it
out to see it smakin that ass:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> Omar how do you post pics


photobucket bro


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> Omar how do you post pics


of flikr.com


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

oh i have to meke one alrite bro thanks


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Que onda big worm so the lacs ready when r u bringing it
> out to see it smakin that ass:thumbsup:
> quevo Antdogg i see the monte is possing 3 thats firme way cant't wait to see when it's finished stay up homiie:thumbsup:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

RICKLOCS82CUTDOG said:


> oh i have to meke one alrite bro thanks


Hammer what up doggy dogg!! post the cutdogg up homie


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:RF LIFE:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:*​


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Some piks from this weekend for the homie provoked new music video.:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

.







.







.








. ROLLERZ ONLY TTMFT.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Provokato getting down for the valle


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Thanks omar ROLLERZ ONLY to the top


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

_SUP VALLEROS :ninja:_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

omar trece said:


> provokato getting down for the valle


anytime ttt valle coachella


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

BIG HUERO said:


> _SUP VALLEROS :ninja:_


Worm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Whats good out there


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Que onda coachella valley what car club rollin to t groupe picnic valleys finest will b there


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

my computer skils aint working here weres the instructions
wat up valle coachella its time for summer nite cruzing


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> Whats good out there


 wat up andy


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

pedro mann! Were u at homie


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

BIG HUERO said:


> pedro mann! Were u at homie


GUSANOOOO GRANDEEEE wats good homie this lil shyt gots me all fuck up. crapy system.... fuck it all good..


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP COACHELLA VALLY :biggrin:


AJ wats cracking my ninja hope things r good on ur side big homie.


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

Was up pedro man any news on your ride


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> wat up andy


 Just chilling G trying to see what's going on for the 12 trying to see were we going a lot of show that day trying to show to everybody we might hit all shows judt putting it together hope I can make out there that my plans


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> Was up pedro man any news on your ride


hameruchoooo mannnnnn ke onda fundita mia....KEEP IT ON THE LOW DOWN NO LE DIGAS A NAIDENNNN...LOL


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

FRAME ALMOST DONE.. NO PICS SO DONT ASK..LOL WHEN ITS DONE THEN I WILL SHOW...LOL


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RIDES3 said:


> Just chilling G trying to see what's going on for the 12 trying to see were we going a lot of show that day trying to show to everybody we might hit all shows judt putting it together hope I can make out there that my plans


SUP G


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> AJ wats cracking my ninja hope things r good on ur side big homie.


WUTT UP BIG DOG SHIT JUST REDOING THE LINCOLN :yes: BE READY REAL SOON :h5:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

suPP A.J........


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

lil 760roadmaster said:


> suPP A.J........


WUTT UP LIL ED :wave:WUTT YOU UP TO HOMIE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> SUP G


:wave:YOU TAKEING THE 65 OUT TOTHE PARK ON THE 12 ?


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEYS FINEST C.C


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS TTMFT....


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

marky3 said:


> MANIACOS TTMFT....


:wave:


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

P.E. PREZ said:


> :wave:


 :wave::wave:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


>


for sale or trade 84 caprice landua call or text 760 777-0361


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3169 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3186 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

61neb said:


> for sale or trade 84 caprice landua call or text 760 777-0361


What r u asking for it ben?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://stubbornforlife.com/index.php?p=1_13_Featured-Car-Of-The-Month


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bannersk by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3301 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP COACHELLA VALLEY :wave::wave:


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

Indio123 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> What r u asking for it ben?


call me 760 777-0361


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

GOOD MORNING COACHELLA VALLY :thumbsup:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

P.E. PREZ said:


> GOOD MORNING COACHELLA VALLY :thumbsup:


 nothin much just at skool...watz up with the lincoln..


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

lil 760roadmaster said:


> nothin much just at skool...watz up with the lincoln..


NEW PAINT AND CHROME YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Im selling my 1981 cutlass with euro clip $2400 or trade for regal 84-86 any qustions pm me thanks. uffin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Im selling my 1981 cutlass with euro clip $2400 or trade for regal 84-86 any qustions pm me thanks. uffin:



:inout:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Im selling my 1981 cutlass with euro clip $2400 or trade for regal 84-86 any qustions pm me thanks. uffin:


HOW MUCH FOR THE RIMS


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

4-SALE 87 Cutty 3 pumps front pistoned pump 6 batt, 13x7 chrome wheels, new paint and top, refinished chrome bumpers and trims, chrome undies, extended rear suspension, euro front end, $6500.00 firm price.
Text on 7604081328 or send pm..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Im selling my 1981 cutlass with euro clip $2400 or trade for regal 84-86 any qustions pm me thanks. uffin:


sold


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Baddpinoy said:


> 4-SALE 87 Cutty 3 pumps front pistoned pump 6 batt, 13x7 chrome wheels, new paint and top, refinished chrome bumpers and trims, chrome undies, extended rear suspension, euro front end, $6500.00 firm price.
> Text on 7604081328 or send pm..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

DBCCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr


dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

DBCCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr


dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:*THIS SUNDAY JUNE 12!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

*DESERT BOYS CC! :thumbsup::thumbsup:*

*TTMFT! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*
 
*HOPE TO SEE ALL OF OUR LOCAL AND OUT OF TOWN CAR CLUBS!*


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

Hell yea to all valle coachella car clubs n solo rides come out n have some fun with dbcc n to all out of towners u are all welcome gracias raza hope to see everyone out on sunday


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WHATS UP BEN THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT ON THE AIR BAG BRO ON SATURDAY
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

DavidVFCC said:


> WHATS UP BEN THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT ON THE AIR BAG BRO ON SATURDAY
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


just doing what i can for the vallecome pick up the caprice lets made a deal


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Desert Boys CC said:


> DBCCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:*THIS SUNDAY JUNE 12!:thumbsup:*[/QUOTE]

see you there i'll be a little late coming from out of town:420:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

61neb said:


> :thumbsup:*THIS SUNDAY JUNE 12!:thumbsup:*


see you there i'll be a little late coming from out of town:420:[/QUOTE]

DRIVE SAFE HOMIE


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RICKLOCS82CUTDOG said:


> see you there i'll be a little late coming from out of town:420:


DRIVE SAFE HOMIE[/QUOTE]

thanks got to take the kids out sat.


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

61neb said:


> just doing what i can for the vallecome pick up the caprice lets made a deal


What kind of deal I like if price is right I get


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey coachella valle I'm new to lowridin I'm looking for best of best piston pump for my regal what will u go wit black magic. CCE. OR SHOWTIME.


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Because I no showtime was away for a while just like me but n 2000 showtime was the best


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Hey coachella valle I'm new to lowridin I'm looking for best of best piston pump for my regal what will u go wit black magic. CCE. OR SHOWTIME.


CCE i'll give you a good price call me and throw out a price 760 777-0361 maybe for the right price i'll throw in a piston pump i'll leave it up to you


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Hey coachella valle I'm new to lowridin I'm looking for best of best piston pump for my regal what will u go wit black magic. CCE. OR SHOWTIME.


low life piston or cce..black magic cool too


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

DBCCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr

Click this bar to view the original image of 768x1024px and 209KB. Click this bar to view the original image of 768x1024px and 209KB.
dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]​


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

61neb said:


> CCE i'll give you a good price call me and throw out a price 760 777-0361 maybe for the right price i'll throw in a piston pump i'll leave it up to you


Ok coo but u say price ill go to ur shop friday to talk but have #s ready u no wat u put in frame


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> low life piston or cce..black magic cool too


Thanks bro for reply


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

DBCCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr

Click this bar to view the original image of 768x1024px and 209KB. Click this bar to view the original image of 768x1024px and 209KB.
dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]​


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Ok coo but u say price ill go to ur shop friday to talk but have #s ready u no wat u put in frame


sorry wont be here leaving friday morning out of town be back sunday


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
Click this bar to view the original image of 798x1024px and 399KB.
DBCCBRAGG by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
Click this bar to view the original image of 798x1024px and 399KB.
DBCCBRAGG by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

61neb said:


> sorry wont be here leaving friday morning out of town be back sunday


Ok it cool valleys finest will b at uniques cc show Sunday we want to see some hopping action.


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

_*VALLEYS FINEST







*_


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
Click this bar to view the original image of 798x1024px and 399KB. Click this bar to view the original image of 798x1024px and 399KB.
DBCCBRAGG by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Desert Boys CC said:


> dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> Click this bar to view the original image of 798x1024px and 399KB. Click this bar to view the original image of 798x1024px and 399KB.
> DBCCBRAGG by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:run: :run: :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

WAS UP WORM WHERE ARE YOU AT HOMIE


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
Click this bar to view the original image of 798x1024px and 399KB. Click this bar to view the original image of 798x1024px and 399KB.
DBCCBRAGG by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO DESERT EMPIRE


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

got this clip in brawley 250


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle hope everyone is keeping cool anybody going to cruise indio this weekend???


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
Click this bar to view the original image of 798x1024px and 399KB. Click this bar to view the original image of 798x1024px and 399KB. Click this bar to view the original image of 798x1024px and 399KB.
DBCCBRAGG by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

B Town Fernie said:


> got this clip in brawley 250


How are all the mounting tabs?


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

marky3 said:


> How are all the mounting tabs?


perfect


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

marky3 said:


> How are all the mounting tabs?


q`vo marky.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

B Town Fernie said:


> got this clip in brawley 250


bump:420:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

GOODMORNING COACHELLA RIDAS :wave:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

P.E. PREZ said:


> GOODMORNING COACHELLA RIDAS :wave:


wats goood g bust out the lincond out soooon.:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> wats goood g bust out the lincond out soooon.:thumbsup:


WUTT UP BIG DOGG? SOON BIG HOMIE SOON HEY GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> q`vo marky.


Q'VO BIG DAWG WUTS CRACKING?


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

DBCCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr

Click this bar to view the original image of 768x1024px and 209KB. Click this bar to view the original image of 768x1024px and 209KB. Click this bar to view the original image of 768x1024px and 209KB.
dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

:wave: :inout:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WAZZZ UP COACHELLA VALLEY ANY CAR SHOW OR PICNIC FOR NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO BUILTING IT FOR SHOW BUT YUP THE ESE10 HOPS SO KEEP UR BATTERIS CHARGE ESE! 
BOUGHT NEW IN THE VALLE MAC MAGRUDER CHEVROLET PS








LEADERS DONT FOLLOW
CRUSING THE VALLE SINCE YOU WERE A CHAVALITO YOU REMEMBER OR DO YOU !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5192 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5211 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5223 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5244 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5287 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5290 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5335 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5335 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5358 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5397 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5409 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5425 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5437 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5448 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5541 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5579 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5587 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats to orlando and a big thanks to Desert Boyz for a firme time til the next one


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5192 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5211 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...




ANYONE CAN TAKE MY PIC'S JUST GIVE ME SOME FKN CREDIT FOOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VALLE COACHELLA TTT GOOD TIMES DESERT BOY'S


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IMG_4673 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

RICK FLORES ALWAY'S REPPIN THE LOCAL SHOWS!

IMG_4676 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

RAY RAY RICK'S HOMIE!

IMG_4683 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
BIG FRANK'S 58 IMPALA AND MEMO'S 49 TROQUITTA

IMG_4689 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4751 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

PT EDDIE NEVER MISSES A SHOW

IMG_4731 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4767 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ONDIADOS

IMG_4694 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4768 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

STREET KINGZ ALWAYS REPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IMG_4781 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4973 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5008 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5572 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

NEW ILLUSIONS DEEP

IMG_4983 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5120 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5146 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5624 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5613 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5603 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5598 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5572 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5049 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5069 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5642 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4714 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4722 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4727 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4823 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4825 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4988 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4990 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4995 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5153 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5254 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5353 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4803 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4968 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4966 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4961 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4930 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4819 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4702 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4670 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice piks and thanks desert boys for the firme time


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

THANK'S FOR THE INVITE HAD ALOT OF FUN. GOOD LOOKING DESERT BOYS :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'D LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO DESERT BOYS, "GOODTIMES" HAD A GREAT TIME...SEE YOU HOMIES NEXT YEAR!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin::x::x::rimshot:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4803 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 skys the limit nice pic omar 2nd 1 with the valle sky


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5192 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5211 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


 puez qvo the valley is jumpinp TO THE TOP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> skys the limit nice pic omar 2nd 1 with the valle sky


ANYTIME CLAUDIO YOU GUY'S SHOWED UP STRONG! WE ARE BACK VALLE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

gracias homie, good pics and gracias for coming out and joining Desert Boys Car Club in our 4th annual picnic! Big thanks to all the car clubs that came out and supported us! Much love! Gracias, Desert Boys CC


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Gracias!


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

*Desert Boys CC would like to thank ALL the car clubs and solo riders that came out today and helped us celebrate our 4th annual! Gracias, to All of you! Hope you all had a good time, we did! Gracias and hope to see you all next year!!!*
*Thank you Omar for all the great pics!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*
*And big thanks to the homie LRD for a great performance!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*
*Thank you once again,*
*Desert Boys CC*


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

will post up pics soon too...
and on facebook
[email protected]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANYTIME GOOD DAY IN THE VALLE! BOMB FOOD GRACIAS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRINI by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr




SK3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

OMAR BAD ASS PICS HOMEBOY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

P.E. PREZ said:


> OMAR BAD ASS PICS HOMEBOY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


THANK'S JUST TRYING BUT THEY COME OUT CLEAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I LOVE THIS TRUCK LOOK GOOD MEMO FROM CITY CRUISERS VALLE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IMG_4738 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4767 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4751 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0515 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRINI2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRINI by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5192 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5211 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


Thanks omar for posting the pic of db picnic
It like I was there but VALLEYS FINEST CC went to uniques car show in the oc.

Ps keep doing what u do for the coachella valley keep up the good work. From the VFCC family


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I START THE NEW VALLE COACHELLA MAGAZINE NEXT MONTH LINE THEM SHOPS UP ALL LOCAL CAR CLUB'S LINE THEM UP


SK6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice engraving


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Thanks omar for posting the pic of db picnic
> It like I was there but VALLEYS FINEST CC went to uniques car show in the oc.
> 
> Ps keep doing what u do for the coachella valley keep up the good work. From the VFCC family



ANYTIME BRO WE NEED TO KEEP IT COOL IN THE VALLE EVERYONE IS WATCHING US! VALLE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice engraving


GOOD JOB BRO TE DEJASTE KAIER CARNAL PA LA OTRA LA VAS A VER KROMADITAS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice engraving


GOOD JOB BRO TE DEJASTE KAIER CARNAL PA LA OTRA LA VAS A VER KROMADITAS


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GOOD JOB BRO TE DEJASTE KAIER CARNAL PA LA OTRA LA VAS A VER KROMADITAS


gracias es puro freehand homie esperate a ver el hood ornament ya esta hecho el design i will start to engrave it tomorrow


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice pics omar
grasias to all the car clubs that made this possible we had a great time
grasias to all the valle Hoppers too


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I START THE NEW VALLE COACHELLA MAGAZINE NEXT MONTH LINE THEM SHOPS UP ALL LOCAL CAR CLUB'S LINE THEM UP
> 
> 
> SK6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> gracias es puro freehand homie esperate a ver el hood ornament ya esta hecho el design i will start to engrave it tomorrow


a toda madre estan deaquellas


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> Nice pics omar
> grasias to all the car clubs that made this possible we had a great time
> grasias to all the valle Hoppers too


WE HAD FUN BRO THANK YOU GUY'S AND GIRL,S DBCC


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



nice pic omar always puting it down for the big VC from VALLEYS FINEST


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

NICE PIC OMAR ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE BIG VC FROM VALLEYS FINEST


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> NICE PIC OMAR ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE BIG VC FROM VALLEYS FINEST


TRYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SK6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> a toda madre estan deaquellas


gracias carnal cuando quieras engraving me avisas  hey omar i have a nice calendar on my wall


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> gracias carnal cuando quieras engraving me avisas  hey omar i have a nice calendar on my wall



ORALE ESTOY ACIENDO UN MAGAZINE SI TE INTERESA ME AVISAS


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ORALE ESTOY ACIENDO UN MAGAZINE SI TE INTERESA ME AVISAS


q`vo omar any 'MAN1ACOS' pics homie gracias.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> q`vo omar any 'MAN1ACOS' pics homie gracias.


MY BATTS DIED AFTER THE HOP BRO NEXT TIME ILL BE AT THE ONDIADOS SHOW ILL SEE YOU GUY'S THERE


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> MY BATTS DIED AFTER THE HOP BRO NEXT TIME ILL BE AT THE ONDIADOS SHOW ILL SEE YOU GUY'S THERE


firme homie all good.:thumbsup:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> q`vo omar any 'MAN1ACOS' pics homie gracias.


Nice fuckin elco hands down


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> Nice fuckin elco hands down


gracias hameruchoooo.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

:wave:


MANIACO RIDER said:


> gracias hameruchoooo.


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

P.E. PREZ said:


> :wave:


sup aj


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

whats good valleros


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ORALE ESTOY ACIENDO UN MAGAZINE SI TE INTERESA ME AVISAS


estaria bien si my bike saliera en la magazine


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

BIG HUERO said:


> sup aj


SUP WITH IT BIG DOGG WHY I DIDNT SEE YOU AT THE DESERT BOYS PICNIC


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

P.E. PREZ said:


> SUP WITH IT BIG DOGG WHY I DIDNT SEE YOU AT THE DESERT BOYS PICNIC


CAUSE BIGGGGGG WORMMMMMM was scare G and he had 2 goooooo to church.....anyways we didt want any :tears::tears::tears: BABY'S!!!!!!!!


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> CAUSE BIGGGGGG WORMMMMMM was scare G and he had 2 goooooo to church.....anyways we didt want any :tears::tears::tears: BABY'S!!!!!!!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: YOU A FOOL BIG DOGG :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

2 10 chevy 4door belair 2 door belair


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CLASS OF 1958


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> CAUSE BIGGGGGG WORMMMMMM was scare G and he had 2 goooooo to church.....anyways we didt want any :tears::tears::tears: BABY'S!!!!!!!!


scared of mofos doin a whole ten inches common pedromannn lol


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

http://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss287/cmurillo68/DSC06098.jpg[
[IMG]http://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss287/cmurillo68/DSC06086.jpg
































LEADERS DONT FOLLOW WWHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT OLD SCOOL LET US KNOW 28 PLUS YEARS CRUSING THIS FUKEN VALLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

BIG HUERO said:


> scared of mofos doin a whole ten inches common pedromannn lol


BIGGGGG GUSANOOOOO wats good my. :ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

BIG HUERO said:


> scared of mofos doin a whole ten inches common pedromannn lol


BIGGGGG GUSANOOOOO wats good my. :ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> BIGGGGG GUSANOOOOO wats good my. :ninja::ninja::ninja:


WHATS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

BIG HUERO said:


> WHATS GOOD HOMIE!


SEEN THE ELCO AT CHAPAROS HOMIE THAT MUTHA FUCKER IS CLEAN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

TTT FOR MANICOS C.C:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

BIG HUERO said:


> SEEN THE ELCO AT CHAPAROS HOMIE THAT MUTHA FUCKER IS CLEAN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


THAT MOFO IS CLEAN AS FUCC YOU DID THAT PEDRO :yes: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :wave:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

P.E. PREZ said:


> THAT MOFO IS CLEAN AS FUCC YOU DID THAT PEDRO :yes: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :wave:


GOOD LOOKING OUT J AND GRACIAS BIG WORM U KNOW I HAD 2 BUILT SOMETHING ON MY OWN BUT I STILL LIKE TO BUY OTHERS 2. :thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> http://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss287/cmurillo68/DSC06098.jpg[
> [IMG]http://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss287/cmurillo68/DSC06086.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice pictures!!!


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

GOODMORNING COACHELLA RIDERS :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS TTMFT.....


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

VALLEYS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> VALLEYS FINEST TTMFT


sup antdawg whats good homie


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Big worm were u been homie whats up wit the rollin videos


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

just found out how to post pics dam:420:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

```
[HTML][PHP][QUOTE][CENTER][LIST=1]
[LEFT][U][I][B]:)[/B][/I][/U][/LEFT][/LIST][/CENTER][/QUOTE][/PHP][/HTML]
```

JFK


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Big worm were u been homie whats up wit the rollin videos


YEP I NEED SOME TO HOMIE HIT ME UP HUREO


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Heads up!  Royal Fantasies PS chpt. will be doing 1st annual car show on Sunday, Oct. 30 2011 in PSHS (flyer coming soon) its gonna be big! talking to Streetlow Mag. to cover the event!

if you need info: goto our site FB events, or email [email protected]

note: don't forget our Riverside chpt is doing theirs on Aug, 7 in Corona, ca. in Corona High School.


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

*Omar trece..*

We have peeps posting in our facebook about your calendars bring them in our car show in PS , they wanna buy


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Baddpinoy said:


> Heads up!  Royal Fantasies PS chpt. will be doing 1st annual car show on Sunday, Oct. 30 2011 in PSHS (flyer coming soon) its gonna be big! talking to Streetlow Mag. to cover the event!
> 
> if you need info: goto our site FB events, or email [email protected]
> 
> note: don't forget our Riverside chpt is doing theirs on Aug, 7 in Corona, ca. in Corona High School.


VALLEYS FINEST Car club will b at both shows for sure


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> VALLEYS FINEST Car club will b at both shows for sure


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT J AND GRACIAS BIG WORM U KNOW I HAD 2 BUILT SOMETHING ON MY OWN BUT I STILL LIKE TO BUY OTHERS 2. :thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:



WHATS UP PEDRO POST A PIC OF THE ELCO BRO???


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Whats up coachella valley. N E cruzing this weekend


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

DavidVFCC said:


> WHATS UP PEDRO POST A PIC OF THE ELCO BRO???


IS SAD 2 TELL U BUT ON THE REAL I GOT NO PICS!!! I GOT A FEW ON MY PHONE BUT NOT IN MY LAPTOP DESPENSA BUT U WILL SEE IT OUT IN THE CALLES IM DOING A FEW MORE THINGS 2 IT. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Whats up coachella valley. N E cruzing this weekend


sat. meeting at indio round table hope to see the valle car clubs there 7pm:biggrin:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> IS SAD 2 TELL U BUT ON THE REAL I GOT NO PICS!!! I GOT A FEW ON MY PHONE BUT NOT IN MY LAPTOP DESPENSA BUT U WILL SEE IT OUT IN THE CALLES IM DOING A FEW MORE THINGS 2 IT. :biggrin::biggrin:



KOOL BRO


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

61neb said:


> sat. meeting at indio round table hope to see the valle car clubs there 7pm:biggrin:


VALLEYS FINEST WILL BE THERE FOR SURE BRO


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

~VALLEY'S FINEST TTMFT ~


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

61neb said:


> sat. meeting at indio round table hope to see the valle car clubs there 7pm:biggrin:


VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB will b there for sure


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Coachella valley were u at


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Coachella valley were u at


tony q`vo ya duermete. :wave:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Coachella valley were u at


tony q`vo ya duermete. :wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

DavidVFCC said:


> VALLEYS FINEST WILL BE THERE FOR SURE BRO


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Baddpinoy said:


> We have peeps posting in our facebook about your calendars bring them in our car show in PS , they wanna buy



K I STILL HAVE SOME SEND THEM MY WAY!


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> tony q`vo ya duermete. :wave:


Todavia no pedro man aqui pistiando ya sabes


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> K I STILL HAVE SOME SEND THEM MY WAY!


Que onda omar ey post the flyer for ondiados cc picnic por fa 

Ur the king for posting thanks omar I would post it but I don't no how


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> K I STILL HAVE SOME SEND THEM MY WAY!


Weres mine ill buy one


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::wave::inout:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

cruzing sat. tonight meeting at indio round table hope to see all the valle car clubs there 7pm:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Que onda omar ey post the flyer for ondiados cc picnic por fa
> 
> Ur the king for posting thanks omar I would post it but I don't no how



ondiados1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ondiados1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ondiados1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> ondiados1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Familiagrafix alway putting it down for the valle thanks omar


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

61neb said:


> cruzing sat. tonight meeting at indio round table hope to see all the valle car clubs there 7pm:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

61neb said:


> sat. meeting at indio round table hope to see the valle car clubs there 7pm:biggrin:


WHATS UP BRO U GUYS R LATE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Familiagrafix alway putting it down for the valle thanks omar




NO PROBLEM ANYTHING FOR THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

UPLOADING PICS STAY TUNED


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> UPLOADING PICS STAY TUNED



KOOL BRO CANT WAIT CAUSE I KNOW U TOOK SOME GOOD PIC


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> UPLOADING PICS STAY TUNED


THANKS OMAR AND EVERYBODY WHO CAME BY FOR THE CRUZ GOT TO LOVE THE VALLE:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5844 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5889 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5895 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5900 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5930 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5943 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5949 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5954 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5968 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5973 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5988 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5991 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6006 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6010 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6051 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6054 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6057 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6061 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6067 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6069 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6075 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6078 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6081 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6084 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6086 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6089 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6099 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6110 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6115 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HAND'S DOWN ONE OF MY BEST SHOOT'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




IMG_6118 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6129 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6132 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6137 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6138 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6150 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6152 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6155 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6156 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6156 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PLEASE GIVE ME CREDIT WHEN USING MY PIC'S I WILL BE DOING THIS TILL THE END!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SK6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> HAND'S DOWN ONE OF MY BEST SHOOT'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS OMAR ALWAYS PUTTING IN WORK FOR THE VALLE*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> *THANKS OMAR ALWAYS PUTTING IN WORK FOR THE VALLE*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> *THANKS OMAR ALWAYS PUTTING IN WORK FOR THE VALLE*


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

THAT WAS FUN TONIGHT...... OMAR DO YOU HAVE ANY VIDEO ????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF LIFE said:


> THAT WAS FUN TONIGHT...... OMAR DO YOU HAVE ANY VIDEO ????


I CANT FIND MY PLUG TO DOWNLOAD BUT I GOT SOME GOOD VIDEO REALLY SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IMG_6075 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6156 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE COACHELLA DAD'S AND WOMAN WHO HAVE TO BE A DAD. GOOD ASS PICS AS ALWAYS OMAR KEEP DOING IT HOMIE


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

HAPPY FATHER DAY TO ALL HOMIES AND CAR CLUB IN THE VALLEY FROM VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

THE HOMIE OMAR ALWAYS GETTING DOWN ON THE PIC FOR THE VALLEY KEEP UP THE GOODWORK BRO .....


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Good pics Omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

igorilla said:


> Good pics Omar


 GRACIAS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> THE HOMIE OMAR ALWAYS GETTING DOWN ON THE PIC FOR THE VALLEY KEEP UP THE GOODWORK BRO .....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> STREETKINGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nice pic omar


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

happy fathers day


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice pic omar


 GRACIAS BRO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TONY CPT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IMG_6170 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROYAL FANTASIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IMG_6156 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKLIFE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IMG_5554 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS TTMFT......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5197 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NOT AS GOOD AS MMD BUT A LIL SOMETHING!!!


TRINIS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY HOMIES!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SOCAL by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

WASS GOOD COACHELLA VALLY :wave:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WHATS UP CACO WERE U AT BRO WHEN THE FLEETWOOD COMING OUT BRO???


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NOT AS GOOD AS MMD BUT A LIL SOMETHING!!!
> 
> 
> TRINIS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


thats nice omar :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> thats nice omar :thumbsup:




IMG_5954 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

Wat up dave caddy in da works bro lil by lil it takes time que no


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5954 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


dam omar that looks bad azz thanks again


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

whats up valle :wave:


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

61neb said:


> whats up valle :wave:


Wat up ben it was nice to see ur show car out on Saturday at cruz go I got there late but showed up can't wait to roll my car out in the works


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Wat up ben it was nice to see ur show car out on Saturday at cruz go I got there late but showed up can't wait to roll my car out in the works


thanks anthony nice seeing you guys again:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MIKEB4 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


skskskskskskSKSKSKSKSKSKSKSKSKsksksksksksksksk


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5545.jpg11 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5954.jpg2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

cpt by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5614 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6078 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

pic of our valle camera guy


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Desert Boys CC said:


> pic of our valle camera guy



SHIT CACO AND I TOLD MY JAINA I HAD A SALAD THAT DAY DAMNNNNNNN BOMB ASS FOOD DOG BOMB ASS DAY LETS KEEP IT GOOD FOR THE ONDIADOS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

There are currently 26 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 24 guests)

1. 61neb
2. OMAR TRECE

:wave: *dam 24 guest the valle is the place to be*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

damn omar ur gettin down on the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Desert Boys CC said:


> Wat up dave caddy in da works bro lil by lil it takes time que no


that's true BRO it does take time can't wait to see it out


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

61neb said:


> There are currently 26 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 24 guests)
> 
> 1. 61neb
> 2. OMAR TRECE
> ...


HELL YEA !!!!!!!! IT IS THE PLACE TO BE AT BRO SHOUTOUT TO THE VALLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> HELL YEA !!!!!!!! IT IS THE PLACE TO BE AT BRO SHOUTOUT TO THE VALLE



YES WE KEEP IT DRAMA FREE AND WE HAVE MORE VIEWERS THEM NBC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

'MAN1ACOS' TTMFT.


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YES WE KEEP IT DRAMA FREE AND WE HAVE MORE VIEWERS THEM NBC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's right coachella valle TTMFT homies


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> 'MAN1ACOS' TTMFT.


Que onda que dices homie todo bien por tu lado


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SHIT CACO AND I TOLD MY JAINA I HAD A SALAD THAT DAY DAMNNNNNNN BOMB ASS FOOD DOG BOMB ASS DAY LETS KEEP IT GOOD FOR THE ONDIADOS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Caco's moms makes the best potatoes salad i ever eating Ive had it for the last 35 years and it has never change :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YES WE KEEP IT DRAMA FREE AND WE HAVE MORE VIEWERS THEM NBC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5954.jpg2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ni1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5954.jpg2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


nice omar you learned fast :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bear by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Que onda que dices homie todo bien por tu lado


ESE TONY TODO BIEN CARNALITO Y KE ONDA POR TU LADO..:biggrin::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> nice omar you learned fast :thumbsup:


 mmdesigns is bad i wish i could do that but i try!


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> bear by familiagrafix, on Flickr


really nice pic omar...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> really nice pic omar...





SK1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6008 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

aomarsq by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

lilgfunkgfunk said:


> ALMOST READY



















reagal almost ready
























[IMG







]http://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss287/cmurillo68/IMG00149.jpg[/IMG]








because leaders dont follow
living the lowrider life


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ni1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 the other 76 glassyou just have to wait


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 less cruise ese


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THE VALLE DE COCHELA TO THE TOP CANT WONT STOP SINCE WAY BACK LOWRIDING TO THE FUTURE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB TTT.


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WHATS UP VALLE DE COACHELLA :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

THATS FUCKING TRUE BRO SHE GETS DOWN ON THAT SHIT BRO I ATE THAT FEW TIME AT CACOS PAD AND I EVEN TOKE SOME HOME:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*sat. cruz*


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

Gracias homies for props on food i guess da jefita still gots it lol


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

TTT FOR THE VALLE


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

BIG HUERO said:


> TTT FOR THE VALLE


GUSANOTEEEEEE I HEAR THAT UR YONKE IS A 8" CHIPPER FOOL UNREAL NO WONDER U HAVENT BUST IT OUT UR WAITING TO GAIN 4" MORE RIGHT 12" AND U BE THE KING OF CATS, :finger:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

BIG HUERO said:


> TTT FOR THE VALLE


GUSANOTEEEEEE I HEAR THAT UR YONKE IS A 8" CHIPPER FOOL UNREAL NO WONDER U HAVENT BUST IT OUT UR WAITING TO GAIN 4" MORE RIGHT 12" AND U BE THE KING OF CATS, :finger:


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> bear by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Mira nomas que bonita foto!!Gracias Omar. It is a magical voyage!!


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

Ppeeddrro maaan wats crackn homie loco


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> GUSANOTEEEEEE I HEAR THAT UR YONKE IS A 8" CHIPPER FOOL UNREAL NO WONDER U HAVENT BUST IT OUT UR WAITING TO GAIN 4" MORE RIGHT 12" AND U BE THE KING OF CATS, :finger:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5614 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5614 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRINI2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

P.E. PREZ said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


WAT UP 'G' JUST FUCKING WITH THE HOMIE 'BIGGG WORMMMM' IS CALLED MOTIVATION. :biggrin::x::x::x::finger:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Lol


:biggrin::biggrin::wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:420:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK5 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK7 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0515 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

POST by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Sneak Peak on our show  (flyer is still being made)....

Got more info for the show, added events (Dog Show: Pit Bull Show)*winner will get trophy*

(6 foot trophies each on best of show, bomb, Dub, Lowrider, Club participation)

200.00 prize for 1st single pump stock
200.00 prize for double pump stock
100.0 prize for modified suspension pumps


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PLAQES by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_0515 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


nice pic que onda omar :wave::wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> WAT UP 'G' JUST FUCKING WITH THE HOMIE 'BIGGG WORMMMM' IS CALLED MOTIVATION. :biggrin::x::x::x::finger:


THAT'S WHAT'S UP WE ALL NEED THAT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice pic que onda omar :wave::wave:



PON FOTOS DE TU BIKLA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOGO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> PON FOTOS DE TU BIKLA


dejame buscar unas


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOGO01GRAFF by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> PON FOTOS DE TU BIKLA


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

sureñosbluez said:


> View attachment 327085


Este bici esta chingon


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Este bici esta chingon


gracias  i am working on the hydros set-up and finishing some engraving


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> View attachment 327085


ESTA PERRONA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> View attachment 327085


 this bike looks sick in person


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ESTA PERRONA


gracias


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> this bike looks sick in person


:biggrin:whazz up homie :wave:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> :biggrin:whazz up homie :wave:


 que ondz isaac


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> que ondz isaac


aqui finishin something for you carnal


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> aqui finishin something for you carnal


 let me know when its ready ese


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

WUTT UP COACHELLA :wave:


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Que onda coachella valle TTMFT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOGO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PLAQES by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

Was up omar wats good homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> Was up omar wats good homie


JUST CHILLIN WHATS UP WITH U GUY'S


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

FOUND THESE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> FOUND THESE


GOOD FIND!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SHOW THIS GUY SOME LOVE LOCAL RIGHT HERE IN THE COACHELLA VALLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/307226-Mad-Method-Designs


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

nice pic homie


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

SUP VALLEROS:biggrin:


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

BIG HUERO said:


> SUP VALLEROS:biggrin:


Wat up big worm how u been homie


----------



## MadMethodDesigns (Jun 23, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SHOW THIS GUY SOME LOVE LOCAL RIGHT HERE IN THE COACHELLA VALLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/307226-Mad-Method-Designs


Thanks for sharing my link Bro... I'll be posting more photos soon. A few new ones not seen on my facebook page as well.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MadMethodDesigns said:


> Thanks for sharing my link Bro... I'll be posting more photos soon. A few new ones not seen on my facebook page as well.


WELCOME TO THE FAM BRO!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Wat up big worm how u been homie




WHATS UP ANTHONY WERE AT BRO


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

DavidVFCC said:


> WHATS UP ANTHONY WERE AT BRO


what uo david just got the 83 monte running right now


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sk5 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skjefes by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BOMBSQUAD by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5865252271/" title="64gabriel by jess000, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3215/5865252271_fa6d916e74.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="64gabriel"></a>


IMG_6152 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5865252083/" title="ski của jess000, trên Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2700/5865252083_717b59b70b.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="ski"></a>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

0" height="333" alt="ski"></a>



ski của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BEN111 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> BEN111 của jess000, trên Flickr


nice thanks omar:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BOMBSQUAD by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

crazy lookn pics :thumbsup:lookngood though que onda omar13 watsgood homie


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

wats crackn homies


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Desert Boys CC said:


> crazy lookn pics :thumbsup:lookngood though que onda omar13 watsgood homie


CHICALI RIGHT NOW WHATS UP EVERYTHING GOOD FOR ONDIADOS


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

_WHATS UP VALLE DEL COACHELLA:rofl::rofl::rofl:_


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> BOMBSQUAD by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 lookin good omar:thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

I WAS BORN TO BALL 
CHECK IT VALLEY SHOW SOME LOVE TO THE HOMIE "LOOTENANT'
REAL VALLEY LOVE RIGHT HERE


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

MadMethodDesigns said:


> Thanks for sharing my link Bro... I'll be posting more photos soon. A few new ones not seen on my facebook page as well.


What's up bro hit me up
760 851 8118 Indio thanks


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle any1 cruising this weekend????


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

:inout::inout::inout::inout:


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

What up coachella valle were u at every ones probably a old school concert


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

Las Brisas North!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 bad ass pics omar


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

'MAN1ACOS' TTMFT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> 'MAN1ACOS' TTMFT


What's up bro, where u been hiding.


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

_WHATS UP COACHELLA VALLEY WERE U AT HOMIES:rofl::rofl::rofl:_


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Staying inside where the a/c is at.


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Show Some Love To Your Valleys Talent 
Don't Hate Cause My Cars In It Come On Now Ha
This Homie Is The Real Deal!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Staying inside where the a/c is at.


 :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Show Some Love To Your Valleys Talent
> Don't Hate Cause My Cars In It Come On Now Ha
> This Homie Is The Real Deal!



YOU JUST RUINED THIS GUY'S CHANCE TO BE A STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JK THIS FOOL IS BADASS HE REPS THE VALLE EVERYWHERE HE GO'S SO PLAY THE VIDEO JUST CLOSE YOUR EYE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JK YOU KNOW YOU REP THE VALLEY KING KONG BUT WERE IS THE REST OF YOUR CLUB? YOU NEED TO BRING THE YOUNGSTERS TO THE VIDEOS SHOOT'S ! BIG PROPS FOR MY PRIMO RICK FOR SHOOTING THE VIDEO D-TOWN FILMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU JUST RUINED THIS GUY'S CHANCE TO BE A STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JK THIS FOOL IS BADASS HE REPS THE VALLE EVERYWHERE HE GO'S SO PLAY THE VIDEO JUST CLOSE YOUR EYE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JK YOU KNOW YOU REP THE VALLEY KING KONG BUT WERE IS THE REST OF YOUR CLUB? YOU NEED TO BRING THE YOUNGSTERS TO THE VIDEOS SHOOT'S ! BIG PROPS FOR MY PRIMO RICK FOR SHOOTING THE VIDEO D-TOWN FILMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAHA THIS VATO ALREADY HATTING HAHA NA JK
YEAH HES GOOD EVERYONE HES ONE OF THE TOP 5 OUT HERE THATS FORT SURE
AND HE TOLD ME THEY ONLY WANTED ONE CAR FOR THIS SHOOT IF NOT WE HAD THEM ALL LINED UP AND READY
BUT I THINK ITS GOOD WITH JUST ONE CAR IF U WOULD OF HAD THEM ALL IT WOULD HAVE BEEN TO CLUTTERED
BUT IT CAME OUT CLEAN! THE HOMIE RICK DID GET DOWN AND PROVKE FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN!
AND SHOWING LOVE TO NOT JUST ME BUT ALL CLUBS OUT THERE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LINE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> LINE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr




WHATS UP OMAR R U GOING TO BE THERE TAKING PIC BRO.........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> WHATS UP OMAR R U GOING TO BE THERE TAKING PIC BRO.........


YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

COACHELLA VALLEY TTMFT


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttttttttttttttttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

looking for pass leaders from VALLE IMPERIAL CHAPTER you followers hope you still lowriding pm me


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

looking for pass leaders all followers hope you stiil crusing pm me palo verde chapter


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

28 years plus pm me prospects n og members need to RSVP MARK YOUR CALENDERS 3 WEEK OF AUGUST


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ACCEPTING APPLICATIONS 
LEADERS ARE NOT FOLLOWERS
CRUSING FAMILIA N JUST LIVING THE LOWRIDER LIFE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


*WE WILL BE THERE *:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

COMING OUT SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS TILL THE CASKET DROPS........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

dam nobody posting anything . weres everybody ? oh shit i no FB keep the valle on top keep the lowrider car on here the FB cheese gossip whats on your mind overthere coachella valley lowrider lifestlye TOOO THE TOP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6115 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


TRINIS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

READY FOR THIS WEEKENDS SHOWS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ IS GOING TO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AND THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

So far I see ROLLERS ONLY STREETKINGZ VALLEYS FINEST. Wat other car club going to ONDIADOS picnic


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Niiicceee I like TTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> READY FOR THIS WEEKENDS SHOWS


hemet on sat. and P.S. on sunday:thumbsup:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

:wave: :inout:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

P.E. PREZ said:


> :wave: :inout:


WATS GOOOOOOD MY :ninja::ninja::ninja::wave:


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> So far I see ROLLERS ONLY STREETKINGZ VALLEYS FINEST. Wat other car club going to ONDIADOS picnic


Royal fantasies will be there


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> WATS GOOOOOOD MY :ninja::ninja::ninja::wave:


SAME OLE SHIT TRYING TO GET THIS CAR TOGETHER WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ondiados2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

_C:worship:O:worship:A:worship:C:worship:H:worship:E:worship:L:worship:L:worship:A

V:wave:A:wave:L:wave:L:wave:E:wave:Y

T:worship:O

T:wave:H:wave:E

T:worship:O:worship :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:_


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

ANY CRUISING GOING ON THIS WEEKEND ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

july 2nd by familiagrafix, on Flickr


STREET KINGZ 7 CARS DEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WHT UP OMAR WERE U AT BRO I KNOW U HAV PIC TO PUT FROM THE CAR SHOW BRO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> WHT UP OMAR WERE U AT BRO I KNOW U HAV PIC TO PUT FROM THE CAR SHOW BRO


loading the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7952 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7955 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7958 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7963 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7969 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7973 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8287 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8306 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8308 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8311 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8323 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8374 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8374 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7952 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7955 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7958 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7963 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7969 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7973 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8287 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8306 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8308 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8311 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8323 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8374 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8374 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

anyone cruising 2nite????


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo COACHELLA VALLEY :wave:nice pics OMAR


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo COACHELLA VALLEY :wave:nice pics OMAR



IMG_8317 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

WAS THE SHOW AT A TRAILER PARK ? IT LOOKED LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE WENT .... GOOD JOB STREET KINGS REPPING THE VALLE ..... IT'S GOING TO BE A HOT ONE TOMORROW


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF LIFE said:


> WAS THE SHOW AT A TRAILER PARK ? IT LOOKED LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE WENT .... GOOD JOB STREET KINGS REPPING THE VALLE ..... IT'S GOING TO BE A HOT ONE TOMORROW


 YES IT WAS AND YES IT WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

THANKS OMAR .... ANYONE WANT TO HELP ME BREAK A FIRE HYDRANT TOMORROW AT THE PICNIC :barf::barf::scrutinize::scrutinize:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HEMETISRAEL by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF LIFE said:


> THANKS OMAR .... ANYONE WANT TO HELP ME BREAK A FIRE HYDRANT TOMORROW AT THE PICNIC :barf::barf::scrutinize::scrutinize:


LET'S RIG THE SPRINKLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8317 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


this vato looks familiar but i don't remember from where :dunno::biggrin:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

what up valle to the top


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JEFEHEMET by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HEMETCARAVAN by familiagrafix, on Flickr

DONE FOR THE NIGHT SEE YOU GUY'S TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKBOOK by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> HEMETCARAVAN by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> DONE FOR THE NIGHT SEE YOU GUY'S TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I see can't stay away. Still up omar keep it up homie putting it down for the COACHELLA VALLE


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

But ya see u tomorrow homie stay up


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Y que sigue el valle andando 

VALLE 

COACHELLA 

PA 

AREVA


COMPILLAS


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

For those who don't no

Coachella

Valley

To 

The

Top


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :worship: :inout:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

QUOTE=sureñosbluez;14250374]this vato looks familiar but i don't remember from where :dunno::biggrin:[/QUOTE]
:roflmao::roflmao: que onda surenosblues


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> QUOTE=sureñosbluez;14250374]this vato looks familiar but i don't remember from where :dunno::biggrin:


:roflmao::roflmao: que onda surenosblues[/QUOTE]

que onda carnal el hood ornament ya esta listo ya puedes venir por el en el next weekend


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

What up coachella valle ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ondiadosviejitos by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: que onda surenosblues


que onda carnal el hood ornament ya esta listo ya puedes venir por el en el next weekend [/QUOTE]
orale simon ese yo te voy hablar


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

so is anyone going for sunday cruise tonite


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> que onda carnal el hood ornament ya esta listo ya puedes venir por el en el next weekend


orale simon ese yo te voy hablar[/QUOTE]

orale si tienes mas parts para hacerles engraving traelas


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> so is anyone going for sunday cruise tonite



WE JUST DID TWO CAR SHOWS BRO WERE BEAT BUT NEXT WEEK ! IT'S ON


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bear by familiagrafix, on Flickr

HEMETABEL by familiagrafix, on Flickr

HEMETJEFE by familiagrafix, on Flickr

HEMETCASINO by familiagrafix, on Flickr

HEMET48 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

HEMETINDIO1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

HEMETVIEJITOS by familiagrafix, on Flickr

gordie by familiagrafix, on Flickr

i10viejitos by familiagrafix, on Flickr

CACO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Wht up omar u dont hav more pic from today bro


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> orale simon ese yo te voy hablar


orale si tienes mas parts para hacerles engraving traelas [/QUOTE]
simon ese


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> orale si tienes mas parts para hacerles engraving traelas


simon ese[/QUOTE]

y tambien traeme tu club plaque carnal


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> Wht up omar u dont hav more pic from today bro


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9263 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

skvc by familiagrafix, on Flickr

VCFIRE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

israelsbomb by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE 74chevy glasshouse Indio123 inkz1 RF LIFE shoresmokesalot760 sureñosbluez


say something nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE 74chevy glasshouse Indio123 inkz1 RF LIFE shoresmokesalot760 sureñosbluez
> 
> 
> say something nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nice pics omar!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

[/QUOTE]
i wish pictures can move, so i can Zoom in


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


>


i wish pictures can move, so i can Zoom in [/QUOTE]


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

QUOTE=OMAR TRECE;14253295]i wish pictures can move, so i can Zoom in [/QUOTE]










[/QUOTE]
:roflmao:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

does anyone know who won the hop ??? nice pics omar they are getting better and better everytime


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> i wish pictures can move, so i can Zoom in











[/QUOTE]

:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE PICS LOKO!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9090 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF LIFE said:


> does anyone know who won the hop ??? nice pics omar they are getting better and better everytime


no idea but ondiados regal got up!!!!!!!!!!AND THANK'S TRYING TO PERFECT IT!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> NICE PICS LOKO!!!:thumbsup:



GRACIAS BRO!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

View attachment ondiados Picnic.bmp

R.O. had a good time @ the Ondiados picnic!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Nice pic Omar!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LIKE ALWAYS SAME CAR CLUBS SHOWING VALLE COACHELLA LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE THE PIC'S TELL THE TRUTH!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> Nice pic Omar!


GRACIAS!! TREE-CIEN-TOOOOOSSSSS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PERFERTKOLORZ!


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice pics Omar got pic of all kinds ass cars and hopping keep up the good work


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE 74chevy glasshouse Indio123 inkz1 RF LIFE shoresmokesalot760 sureñosbluez
> 
> 
> say something nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Nice fotos looks like i missed out. Nice pik u posted on my facebooook Omar thanks


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Nice fotos looks like i missed out. Nice pik u posted on my facebooook Omar thanks


 orale gracias


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Nice pics Omar got pic of all kinds ass cars and hopping keep up the good work


yes sir


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VCFIRE by familiagrafix, on Flickr

FKN HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice pics omar :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice pic homie always putting it down for the big VC


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

WE HAVE 30 YEARS UNDER US NO NEED TO SAY MUCH MORE!
BUT THAT WE "BEEN" AND "STILL" PUT IT DOWN FOR THIS VALLEY!
LATINO CLASSICS WERE JUST BORN TO BALL 






MUCH LOVE TO THIS VALLEY AND EVERYONE ELS PUTTING IT DOWN TO!


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RF LIFE said:


> does anyone know who won the hop ??? nice pics omar they are getting better and better everytime


 EL ABANDONADO ROLLERZ ONLY AND THANKS TO ONDIADOS CC FOR THE NICE PLAQUE AND FIRME PICNIC


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Desert Boys CC said:


>


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

EL ABANDONADO Y EL GORDO SIMON


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

EL SURENO 66 IMPALA TOP 10 CONGRATS


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

87 Y QUE PLACED ON THE TOP 10


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CARLO'S 63 IMPALA PLACED TOP 10 FIRME CARLOS


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MARCO'S IMPALA


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LOS MANGOS ESTABAN BUENOS


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

BACK TO INDIO.............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Picture just show who's continue the history the valle has lowriding. There's so many old car clubs with great leader names CAbDrIFTERS STREET MAGIC SUPRIORS LOW PRODUCTION ROYAL VILLAGE VILLAGE PRIDE ENTERIANERS LILRASQELS CITY CRUSIERS. NEW ILLUSIONS. N SO MANY OTHERS THAT CAME N GONE SOME. Have car busines some have blood family with more than 4 cars each. So everybody crusing on chinas primer leaking cylinders n. N starting your own car club name BIG PRoPS to all those started chapters in the COACHEELLA VALLEY PROPS to you. As for me always will love the crusining familia the lowrider life and I can say. BEENThEREDONETHAT. Crusied whitter blvd story n king kerny park in fresno central ave in la phenix indio in out. Own 520s classics tru rays daytons nnow own cross wire zeinths. So keep it up VALLE COCHELA TO THE FUKEN TOP N KEEP THE HISTORY GOING NEW ILLUSION CAR CLUB CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

:biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Nice look at sam looks like he's in a trance


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

BEENTHEREDONETHAT 2007 LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR ......................................


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> Nice look at sam looks like he's in a trance


Yup he dose while ben is enjoying it lol


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> BEENTHEREDONETHAT 2007 LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR ......................................


 Took some hard ass work but it was done LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR alof of sleepless nights.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> simon ese


y tambien traeme tu club plaque carnal [/QUOTE]
tambien me lo voy a llevar


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Picture just show who's continue the history the valle has lowriding. There's so many old car clubs with great leader names CAbDrIFTERS STREET MAGIC SUPRIORS LOW PRODUCTION ROYAL VILLAGE VILLAGE PRIDE ENTERIANERS LILRASQELS CITY CRUSIERS. NEW ILLUSIONS. N SO MANY OTHERS THAT CAME N GONE SOME. Have car busines some have blood family with more than 4 cars each. So everybody crusing on chinas primer leaking cylinders n. N starting your own car club name BIG PRoPS to all those started chapters in the COACHEELLA VALLEY PROPS to you. As for me always will love the crusining familia the lowrider life and I can say. BEENThEREDONETHAT. Crusied whitter blvd story n king kerny park in fresno central ave in la phenix indio in out. Own 520s classics tru rays daytons nnow own cross wire zeinths. So keep it up VALLE COCHELA TO THE FUKEN TOP N KEEP THE HISTORY GOING NEW ILLUSION CAR CLUB CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP


 my respects for new illusions:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> BEENTHEREDONETHAT 2007 LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR ......................................


 y tambien para este guey with game over:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> BEENTHEREDONETHAT 2007 LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR ......................................


 coachella valley history in the lowrider life style estodo Orlando PERFECT COLORS SHOP YUP BEENTHEREDONETHAT AND HOPE YOU DO IT AGAIN


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

EL ABANDONADO


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MY CUTTY EL INCAPAZ...........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> coachella valley history in the lowrider life style estodo Orlando PERFECT COLORS SHOP YUP BEENTHEREDONETHAT AND HOPE YOU DO IT AGAIN


 GRACIAS...............................:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Picture just show who's continue the history the valle has lowriding. There's so many old car clubs with great leader names CAbDrIFTERS STREET MAGIC SUPRIORS LOW PRODUCTION ROYAL VILLAGE VILLAGE PRIDE ENTERIANERS LILRASQELS CITY CRUSIERS. NEW ILLUSIONS. N SO MANY OTHERS THAT CAME N GONE SOME. Have car busines some have blood family with more than 4 cars each. So everybody crusing on chinas primer leaking cylinders n. N starting your own car club name BIG PRoPS to all those started chapters in the COACHEELLA VALLEY PROPS to you. As for me always will love the crusining familia the lowrider life and I can say. BEENThEREDONETHAT. Crusied whitter blvd story n king kerny park in fresno central ave in la phenix indio in out. Own 520s classics tru rays daytons nnow own cross wire zeinths. So keep it up VALLE COCHELA TO THE FUKEN TOP N KEEP THE HISTORY GOING NEW ILLUSION CAR CLUB CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP



IMG_4716 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


YOU GUY'S SHOW UP TO ALL KINDS OF EVENTS THAT'S WHAT WE NEED IS RAZA NOT CARS THAT ONLY COME OUT DEEP 2 OR 3 TIMES A YEAR SHOW SOME LOVE RAZA STOP ACTING LIKE YOU THE BEST AND SHOW YOUR RIDES .


EVERYTIME THERE IS SOMETHING GOING ON I POST PIC'S OF EVERY CLUB THAT COMES OUT AND THAT KEEP OUR PAGE WELL VISITED BY LAYITLOW RAZA! LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

GOOD MORNING VALLE COACHELLA ...........NICE PIC HOMIES LIKE ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD HOMIES


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

Wat's up Ben Hit me up wen u get HD's


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Dammm Cochella Valley doing it big thats wass up....hope u homies can come dwon to yuma and support us like u did last last year we had a strong Cochella showing at our show n shine and its right around the corner again.......hope to see u vatos here.....


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Worlds Of Snoop- "If It Aint A Chevy Don't Raise It Up"

Ha Just Finished Listening To That Shit 
Now Going To Cruse The Town In This Heat Ha
Fuck It I Love My VALLEY


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

But Just One More Time Ha
But Not The Last Time 
BORN TO DO THIS SHIT




LOWRIDING AINT A FAD TO ME ITS WHAT I WAS BORN FOR!


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbsup::roflmao::fool2::naughty:this one is geting me d vorsed..


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


damb this is the ben sayz has a boldg..were


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:the homiez


RO INDIO 321 said:


> BEENTHEREDONETHAT 2007 LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR ......................................


----------



## MadMethodDesigns (Jun 23, 2011)

here is a little taste of the photos that I took at the Ondiandos picnic. It was cool meeting everyone that I met to bad it was so damn hot! good show either way.

Joel's 51 truck MMD by Mad Method Designs, on Flickr


----------



## MadMethodDesigns (Jun 23, 2011)

Indio123's catching some air!







[/url]
Regal Hop MMD by Mad Method Designs, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

WE ARE ALWAYS LOOKING FOR SOME ACTION HIT US UP WHEN SOMEONE IS READY!!!!!


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Post that shot if you got it Kirby


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

MadMethodDesigns said:


> Indio123's catching some air!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The regal still looks good even though I crashed coming home from the DESERT BOYS picnics a couple weekends ago. Then again that's a BAD ASS pik


----------



## MadMethodDesigns (Jun 23, 2011)

I did not even notice that it was crashed... I could have photoshoped it out anyway.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. It looked damage looked worse when the it flew off road.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MadMethodDesigns said:


> here is a little taste of the photos that I took at the Ondiandos picnic. It was cool meeting everyone that I met to bad it was so damn hot! good show either way.
> 
> Joel's 51 truck MMD by Mad Method Designs, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MadMethodDesigns said:


> Indio123's catching some air!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48VC by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRINI3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Before && After With the model



RO INDIO 321 said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRIN by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48VC by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Rafa Viejitos (May 31, 2010)

THANKS OMAR FOR TAKING & POSTING THE PICS OF US VIEJITOS MUCH LOVE!


OMAR TRECE said:


> ondiadosviejitos by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Rafa Viejitos said:


> THANKS OMAR FOR TAKING & POSTING THE PICS OF US VIEJITOS MUCH LOVE!


REPPIN THE VALLE HOMIE ALL GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TRIN by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 bad ass pic omar:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> bad ass pic omar:thumbsup:




BOMBS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

WERES EVERYONE AT

COACHELLA

VALLEY 

TO 

THE

TOP:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave: :inout:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> WERES EVERYONE AT
> 
> COACHELLA
> 
> ...






STAYING OUT OF THE FUCKING HEAT KICKING IT AT THE SPA


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>





nice pic bro always putting it down for the_ valle de coachella_:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

ANYBODY GOING TO SAN DIEGO CAR SHOW TAKE ALOT OF PICS OF THOSE BOMB ASS GIRLZ THAT SD AS PLZ:boink::boink::boink::boink::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## MadMethodDesigns (Jun 23, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 48VC by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Omar this one is bad ass, I like these rusted out bombs! Good job!


----------



## MadMethodDesigns (Jun 23, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TRIN by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 This one is real cool, liking the merged photos and great action shots. I may have to steal this concept. LoL


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

wats crackn valleros ric loc were u at my desert boy


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MadMethodDesigns said:


> Omar this one is bad ass, I like these rusted out bombs! Good job!


THANKS BRO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MadMethodDesigns said:


> This one is real cool, liking the merged photos and great action shots. I may have to steal this concept. LoL


ALL YOURS I KNOW YOU CAN DO SOME CRAZY STUFF !!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Man i went to my homies ranch to check up on my 75 glasshouse and some STUPID MOTHERFUCKER stold my chrome rear end off of it so if anybody hears of a crack head trying sale a chrome rear end it's mine so if anybody around try to use it I will rekonise it. It wAs tookin from 1000 palms


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Man i went to my homies ranch to check up on my 75 glasshouse and some STUPID MOTHERFUCKER stold my chrome rear end off of it so if anybody hears of a crack head trying sale a chrome rear end it's mine so if anybody around try to use it I will rekonise it. It wAs tookin from 1000 palms


 i hope u find it g thats sucks.


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> Man i went to my homies ranch to check up on my 75 glasshouse and some STUPID MOTHERFUCKER stold my chrome rear end off of it so if anybody hears of a crack head trying sale a chrome rear end it's mine so if anybody around try to use it I will rekonise it. It wAs tookin from 1000 palms



THATS SUCK BRO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0129 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0270 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0284 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0320 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0327 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0416 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0435 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0274 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr

STREETKINGZ CAR CLUB AND ABLE'S 1947 CADILLAC (EL CATRIN)-VIEJITOS VC- ROLLERZ VC IN THE NEW STREET LOW MAGAZINE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SDSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal Fantasies is also in MYSPACE.com/royalfantasies_ps
come n check us out! :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wats up valle planing funraiser for my kids softball CRUSIERS TEAM softball tourny again but i thinking old scool dance any info on a place that doesnt charge or would donate the place any shops djs thanks give feed back


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7588 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

HAPPY B DAY ANTHONY FROM VALLEYS FINEST:wave::wave:


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

DavidVFCC said:


> HAPPY B DAY ANTHONY FROM VALLEYS FINEST:wave::wave:



Thanks homies


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Thanks homies


HAPPY 21st HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> HAPPY B DAY ANTHONY FROM VALLEYS FINEST:wave::wave:


 happy b day ese


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2011 ~ LowriderFest ~ San Diego | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


CHECK IT OUT RAZA JAE AND STEPH GOT SOME NICE SHOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AND YES STREETKINGZ IN THE SD REPIN THE VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks OMAR Y DAVID from the STREET KING CC stay up homie
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC IN SAN DIEGO 
CHITO 2ND PLACE MILD








TRINI 3RD IN FULL CUSTOM
















HARVY REPPIN THE VALLE


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

LIL STREET KINGZ HARD AT WORK


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

TTMFT FOR THE VALLEROS REPRESENTN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

trinishydros by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Qvo valleros TTMFT


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Say What?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

signaturetops021 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> Say What?


 badass pic STREET KINGZ CC TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

My home security... Watch out! you'll get cut up!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> Man i went to my homies ranch to check up on my 75 glasshouse and some STUPID MOTHERFUCKER stold my chrome rear end off of it so if anybody hears of a crack head trying sale a chrome rear end it's mine so if anybody around try to use it I will rekonise it. It wAs tookin from 1000 palms


thats fucked up:thumbsdown:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Going low low...vatos.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> Going low low...vatos.


 lookin good oso:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

any shows this weekend


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WHATS UP VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!! .....DUM LAY IT LOW FUCKING DIED NOBODY BEEN POST SHIT NO MORE WOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!V!!!!!F!!!!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

]*2 DR. LANDUA POWDER COATED FRAME SUNKISS ORANGE ALL CHROME UNDIES ALSO CHROME RAD. SUPPORT ,FENDER WELLS BOOSTER AND MASTER CYLINDER .ALL ROCKERS 10 PCS. ARE CHROME PLATED ,DRIVE LINE AND LOTS MORE CHROME SORRY NO ENGINE OR TRANS CAR COMES WITH COMPLETE EURO FRONT AND BACK MIRRORS AND 3RD. BRAKE LIGHT. INT. IS BROWN NO TARES ALL O.G. BODY IS COMPLETE JUST NEEDS PAINT NO RUST LOCATED IN INDIO CA,92201 LOOKING TO TRADE FOR DAILY DRIVER PROJECTS O.K. BUT MUST RUN also taking cash offers CALL OR TEXT 760 777-0361*


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Our Car Show flyer is here! on Oct. 30










Pre Reg. form is here!:thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Our Flyer is here! for our Aug. 7 car show


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

What happen here?????
did they banned everyone ????? 
or this shit is to old?????


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> What happen here?????did they banned everyone ????? or this shit is to old?????


 Ain't nothing happening till the 31


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> Ain't nothing happening till the 31


:thumbsup:


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

WHAT UP COACHELLA VALLE HOW WAZ THE CRUZ LAST NIGHT IN PALM SPRINGS GOT THE WORD LATE ABOUT IT.


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE LA SHOW ON 31ST A LOT OF CARS BOOTIES AND HOPPING CAN'T GO WRONG WIT THAT


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

SUP VALLEROS


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> What happen here?????
> did they banned everyone ?????
> or this shit is to old?????


RICK LOC WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Ain't nothing happening till the 31



????DONDE>???????????????????


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

BIG HUERO said:


> RICK LOC WHATS GOOD HOMIE


 Not a thing what's up wit u did you guys got that wire you need it


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEY'S FINEST CAR CLUB TTMFT HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

trinfam by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> Not a thing what's up wit u did you guys got that wire you need it


YEA HOMIE GOOD LOOKIN OUT THE HOMIE SOLD THE CAR ALLREADY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

mywagon1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> mywagon1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 What up omar is this ur ride if is when u bringing it out never seen it homie


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

BIG HUERO said:


> YEA HOMIE GOOD LOOKIN OUT THE HOMIE SOLD THE CAR ALLREADY


 Big perm I mean big woorrmm were u been at homie what up wit caddy I thought it was ready


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> What up omar is this ur ride if is when u bringing it out never seen it homie


ITS IN MEXICALI ILL HAVE IT HERE SOON!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Some Of Us Know What They Mean 
And Some Just Wish They Knew Ha


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Big perm I mean big woorrmm were u been at homie what up wit caddy I thought it was ready


ALMOST HOMIE GETTIN READY FOR PAINT


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WHATS UP VALLE DE COACHELLA I GOT THIS 17in RIMS FOR SALE $200 BUCKS O.B.O HIT ME UP (760) 699~1821 DAVID 
CALL ME OR TEXT ME FOR PICS


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

DavidVFCC said:


> WHATS UP VALLE DE COACHELLA I GOT THIS 17in RIMS FOR SALE $200 BUCKS O.B.O HIT ME UP (760) 699~1821 DAVID CALL ME OR TEXT ME FOR PICS


 sold sold sold sold sold sold sold sold


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Real Car Lover To the Bone!!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Tatoo Master at work...Street Kingz Style.uffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> Real Car Lover To the Bone!!


MR MONTE CARLO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IMG_9249 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BOMBSGIRL1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

GIRLCADDIE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> mywagon1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



mycaddie by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

qvo omar wats crackn homie,so dats your ranfla hell yea it looks firme homie:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Desert Boys CC said:


> qvo omar wats crackn homie,so dats your ranfla hell yea it looks firme homie:thumbsup:


I STILL HAVE THE WAGON SOLD THE CADDIE!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

everybody check out the video welcome to california by 40 glock my hoodrat game over comes out in shit ttt


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkQj1OjebWo&feature=share


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> everybody check out the video welcome to california by 40 glock my machate orlandos game over comes out in shit ttt


oh yeah at the end 4:12.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> everybody check out the video welcome to california by 40 glock my machate orlandos game over comes out in shit ttt


i think somebodys been messing with your profile homie?


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Check It Dope Song!
Game Over In It To!


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

maniacos ttt


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> everybody check out the video welcome to california by 40 glock my hoodrat game over comes out in shit ttt


pretty bad video


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS UP C/V GT IE PASSING BY


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

You Already Know I Like Diggy RIGHT? Hahaha




I Know People That Try To Copy


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Qvo COACHELLA VALLE TO THE TOP FOR THE VALLE I LUV THE BIG VC


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WHATS UP COACHELLA VALLEY .............


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> http://youtu.be/GvegO85p2gA


tattoogunz


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/CrWvffv_lxE


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Page 3 man weres everyone at ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i think somebodys been messing with your profile homie?


thanks little homie good looking out esa:machinegun:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

mywagon13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> mywagon13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


hope your doing better omar take care:thumbsup:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

Congrats to Orlando in that video, loko


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone interested in a ticket for Rock the Bells? $65


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

Sup Ben?!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> hope your doing better omar take care:thumbsup:


Thanks Ben ill be back in shape soon just a lil ill still!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*zxc. m*



> http://youtu.be/kwZ-qFmhZ-Q


asldkbfn


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> tattoogunz


 TTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

noreaga said:


> Sup Ben?!


Wat up esa where have you been


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Driving all over so.cal getting cars ready for L.A. show got to love it R.F.F.R


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Jus got back from a photo shoot in L.A. I Wanna give a big ass thanks to Orlando for redoing my frame real quick & solito for helping sand my frame/ Ben Switich happy for letting me use the the lift at his shop to clean my car.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttwagon by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> Jus got back from a photo shoot in L.A. I Wanna give a big thanks to fat ass Orlando for redoing my frame real quick & solito for helping sand my frame/ Ben Switich happy for letting me use the the lift at his shop to clean my car.


fix. solito stayed up after 6pm nice :thumbsup:lol


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> tttwagon by familiagrafix, on Flickr


tweeker lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> tweeker lol


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Riverside Car show aug. 7 Royal Fantasies, almost time!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3402 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3481 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3487 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3494 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3505 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

2 WEEK PAINT PROJECT YES HIS NAME IS 66 NIGHTMARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3402 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_3481 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> ...


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

]


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

nm6613 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

<div></div><div>nm6613 by familiagrafix, on Flickr</div>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKLL13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB 
TO THE TOP


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> ]




:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

ALMOST TIME :run:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

losmontes by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> losmontes by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 Niiiccceeee


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOOD LUCK IN LA GUY'S SHOWING SOME VALLE COACHELLA LOVE IN LA LOWRIDER SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Niiiccceeee


GRACIAS YOU GUY'S GOING TO LA?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GOOD LUCK IN LA GUY'S SHOWING SOME VALLE COACHELLA LOVE IN LA LOWRIDER SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thanks Omar I'll try and get alot of piks


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Thanks Omar I'll try and get alot of piks


ILL TRY TO MAKE IT LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH FOR THE BRACELETS


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> losmontes by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 dam nice bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GRACIAS YOU GUY'S GOING TO LA?


 Yes sirrr b in LA CAR SHOW but in our daily driver checkn out the cars hynas and hopping hope to see STREET KINGS familia there homie if u go


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sksq by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANYONE LEAVING SUNDAY TO THE SHOW HIT ME UP 760 797-5621


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Whazz up valle de coachella


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> Whazz up valle de coachella


QVO SB COMO ESTA EL CALORCITO?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SKSK1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> QVO SB COMO ESTA EL CALORCITO?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Esta a toda madre chingon para las tecates, como va la magazine Carnal


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LO EMPIEZO AL FIN DE AGOSTO


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

ITS CLEAN.. IS IT MIKES? IF IT IS TELL HIM ITS TIGHT.. BUT NEEDS TO GO TO FABIAN'S AUTO REPAIR FOR COLOR SANDING N SUM BUFFING.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CHICHI62 said:


> ITS CLEAN.. IS IT MIKES? IF IT IS TELL HIM ITS TIGHT.. BUT NEEDS TO GO TO FABIAN'S AUTO REPAIR FOR COLOR SANDING N SUM BUFFING.


NOT DONE YET A LIL MORE MAGIC!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4138 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4147 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4132 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4089 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4071 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4070 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4066 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4064 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4058 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4054 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4053 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4046 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4030 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4037 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

its time fellas


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4914 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF LIFE said:


> its time fellas
> View attachment 342826
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4128 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4109 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4108 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4098 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4086 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4084 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4083 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4082 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4080 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4730 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4719 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4709 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4707 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4699 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4695 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4691 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4688 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4688 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4668 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4662 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4649 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4644 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4616 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4332 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4318 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4283 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4281 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4277 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4276 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4260 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4238 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4237 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4190 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4040 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4021 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4019 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4013 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3935 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3931 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3926 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3925 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

That was a bad AZZ show this weekend so many cars I got tired of walking around. Move in was smooth we got there @ 5:15 & 6:00 we were in by 10:00 we were done setting up all r cars I think that was a world record for I never been to a show and got in & out that quick. I'll post piks later


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LIFESTYLE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROBEN by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Just When They Think They Are Catching Up We Hit Then With A “Quantity Of Quality” – Joe Ray


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Worst Part Is This Is Not Even Half Of The 68 Car They Took To Show Everyone Who Is The Best Car Club PEROID!

FUCK


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

man , bad azz ramflaz.ONLY..love it..:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Worst Part Is This Is Not Even Half Of The 68 Car They Took To Show Everyone Who Is The Best Car Club PEROID!FUCK


 Can you say it in English. WTF


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4030 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4037 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4073 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4083 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Can you say it in English. WTF


Thats They Are The Best Club Thies Cars Are Legendary!
If It Wasent For Them Lowriding Would Not Be As Big It Is Now!
They Are The Best Out There!!

But Everyone Els Puts It Down To
And Got Down At The Show

But They Killed It!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.154520641291877.38378.100002018257338
LA SHOW PIC'S


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

st1984 said:


>


 U couldn't find a smaller pik


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Thats They Are The Best Club Thies Cars Are Legendary!If It Wasent For Them Lowriding Would Not Be As Big It Is Now!They Are The Best Out There!!But Everyone Els Puts It Down ToAnd Got Down At The ShowBut They Killed It!!


 I agree


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Thats They Are The Best Club Thies Cars Are Legendary!
> If It Wasent For Them Lowriding Would Not Be As Big It Is Now!
> They Are The Best Out There!!
> 
> ...


they didnt kill it in the awards sorry to bust your bubble little kong


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

igorilla said:


> I agree


joto


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

61neb said:


> they didnt kill it in the awards sorry to bust your bubble little kong


 X84


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

61neb said:


> joto


 Eres x87 lol


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

61neb said:


> they didnt kill it in the awards sorry to bust your bubble little kong


But They Stole The Show!


And They Dont Go For The Awards They Go Cause Its The Passion Of Lowriding
And So People Can See The Legendary Cars!! You Guys Need To Watch Living The Low Life




p.s ben i need an oil change


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> X84


o and im not taking any thing away from you guys cause you guys look good to
much love for your cars!


----------



## HEMET JORGE (Jan 3, 2011)

61neb said:


> they didnt kill it in the awards sorry to bust your bubble little kong


Trust me you ain't busting nobodys bubble......awards all I can say is BEEN THERE DONE THAT......Want to say thanks to all the HOMEBOYS from the desert showing US love....hope we can make out that way one day....


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> But They Stole The Show!
> 
> 
> And They Dont Go For The Awards They Go Cause Its The Passion Of Lowriding
> ...


maybe to you they stole it .when are you going to pinstrip it you said you where going to do it last year it would look real nice


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

From Hemet said:


> Trust me you ain't busting nobodys bubble......awards all I can say is BEEN THERE DONE THAT......Want to say thanks to all the HOMEBOYS from the desert showing US love....hope we can make out that way one day....


we have a show in dec. hope to see you guys there by the way i know david i know i busted his bubble lol


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Thats They Are The Best Club Thies Cars Are Legendary!
> If It Wasent For Them Lowriding Would Not Be As Big It Is Now!
> They Are The Best Out There!!
> 
> ...


there one of the best but not the only one. all the cars put it down for their clubs. everbody looked good..thats why it was a real good show.
:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

From Hemet said:


> Trust me you ain't busting nobodys bubble......awards all I can say is BEEN THERE DONE THAT......Want to say thanks to all the HOMEBOYS from the desert showing US love....hope we can make out that way one day....


1ST WEEK OF DECEMBER WE WILL EVEN SUPPLY A BUFFET FOR YOU GUY'S!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LINEUP7 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## HEMET JORGE (Jan 3, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 1ST WEEK OF DECEMBER WE WILL EVEN SUPPLY A BUFFET FOR YOU GUY'S!


Damn it US LIFESTYLE boys can eat.....would love to make it out there even if just with a few rides to show support unfortunately I believe we have the rest of the year planned out but please believe that I will talk to the homeboys and try to make out that way one day


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

From Hemet said:


> Damn it US LIFESTYLE boys can eat.....would love to make it out there even if just with a few rides to show support unfortunately I believe we have the rest of the year planned out but please believe that I will talk to the homeboys and try to make out that way one day


OUR DESERT HAS IT'S DOORS OPEN TO 1-70 CARS IT IS A PLEASURE TO HAVE A LIFESTLYE CAR IN ONE OF OUR SHOWS KEEP US POSTED OR PM ONE OF US!
VALLE COACHELLA TTT


WILDTHING by familiagrafix, on Flickr
LS111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


LS11 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lineupsklife by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Solitos 66


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

. Bens Elco


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Mine







Carlos 63


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Nice pics indio


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

the homie Ross took the piks onus posted them here so the Valle can check them out.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Madmethod got down on angels pik


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> Madmethod got down on angels pik


yes sir he did


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

come on man u need to supply more than a buffet to get life style to the desert,may be some golf, LOL


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## HEMET JORGE (Jan 3, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> come on man u need to supply more than a buffet to get life style to the desert,may be some golf, LOL


Orale some golf...lol.....but on a serious note ONE DAY will be out there I know INDIO/COACHELLA been putting it down for a LONG TIME plus I want to drink a DATE SHAKE.......lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

From Hemet said:


> Orale some golf...lol.....but on a serious note ONE DAY will be out there I know INDIO/COACHELLA been putting it down for a LONG TIME plus I want to drink a DATE SHAKE.......lol


ILL PM YOU THE EVENTS AS THEY COME AND YOU LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED!THE VALLE COACHELLA CLUBS WILL MAKE SURE WE TAKE CARE OF YOU GUY'S!
MAYBE SOME GOLF WE ONLY HAVE 2,000 GULF COURSES !VC TTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## MadMethodDesigns (Jun 23, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> the homie Ross took the piks onus posted them here so the Valle can check them out.


Looks like you beat me to the punch on posting my photos! I'll post the originals soon, I'm still working on a few more, plus some more Rollerz Only Coachella!!!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

What's up Valle!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Bad ass pics Indio and Omar!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4073 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 Bad ass pic Omar!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8417 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8308 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8305 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0411 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0365 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0360 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0345 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2737 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

6464 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

64SS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

641 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

64ISRAELSBOMB by familiagrafix, on Flickr

JEFESBOMBS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

JEFES BOMB by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

o-nschool by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BOMBAND64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://jaebueno.wordpress.com/2011/...-torres-empire-lowrider-car-show-los-angeles/


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Game Over back in the day.


----------



## MadMethodDesigns (Jun 23, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 6464 by familiagrafix, on Flickr64SS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Killer shots Omar!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MadMethodDesigns said:


> Killer shots Omar!!!


THANKS BUD!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK RIDES
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.157080677702540.38821.100002018257338


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0411 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

641 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Start early Street Kingz style.hno: Coffee Rush


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Found this on the internet lol


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you again Coachella riders for coming to our show in Corona!Grats in Rollerz Only, New Illusion and City Cruisers cc for their wins!:thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Cruise night in PS downtown calling all lows lows and other riders!!

this Saturday night!:run:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Baddpinoy said:


> Thank you again Coachella riders for coming to our show in Corona!
> 
> Grats in rollerz and New Illusion for their wins!:thumbsup:


missed a good show club members had a good time see you in ur palmas show several cars getting ready for it
COACHELLA VALLEY LOWRIDERS TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Baddpinoy said:


> Cruise night in PS downtown calling all lows lows and other riders!!
> 
> this Saturday night!:run:


SUMMER NIGHT CRUZING ONLY IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA NEW ILLUSIONS WE B OUT CRUZING THE STRIP


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEYS FINEST C.C WILL BE THERE HOMIES


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Baddpinoy said:


> Cruise night in PS downtown calling all lows lows and other riders!!
> 
> this Saturday night!:run:


what time and location thanks


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

61neb said:


> what time and location thanks


 its at 8 bro down town plam spring rite-aid


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

DavidVFCC said:


> its at 8 bro down town plam spring rite-aid


thanks see you guys there


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Baddpinoy said:


> Found this on the internet lol


thats cool


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

pics from the los angeles car show last week


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

pics from the royal fantasies car show in corona........................firme show.................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Damn Orlando where did u have all these piks hiding


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

best interior at the royal fantasies show


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 That's a sik ass pik what were u doing standing on a ladder.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

you like firme pic im getting better........................


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 WTF stone cold Steve Austin was wearing a uniques shirt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>






GOOD JOB ANGEL AND REALLY GOOD JOB VICTOR AND ORLANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Bad ass pixs Orlando!!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GOOD JOB ANGEL AND REALLY GOOD JOB VICTOR AND ORLANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanx Omar, a lot of man hours were put into that car to represent the Valle...... so far so good 
ROLLERZ ONLY TTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> best interior at the royal fantasies show


sick ride


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup homie....hope u guys can come out and support we gonna have a bunch of raffles, contests and also an after party with a $10 cover and an open bar...also if any of you guys coming down and need hotel rooms hit me up i cann get special rates....text or call me Rick 928-446-6165.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JEFESBOMBS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

64ISRAELSBOMB by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

641 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BOMBAND64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JEFES BOMB by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Got to love the valle where my bRO at...


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

so cruise night tomorrow in palmas????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> so cruise night tomorrow in palmas????


YES WE ARE ALL MEETING AT K MART AT 7PM


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TONIGHT KMART 7PM THEN DRIVE TO PALM SPRING


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ONDIADOS CLOSED DOWN THE STRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7688 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7678 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7677 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7618 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7614 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7606 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7604 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7598 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7590 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7580 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7574 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7571 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7565 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7563 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7558 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7555 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7550 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7544 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7542 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7538 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ NEW RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TOMAAAAAA

IMG_7747 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7744 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7741 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7739 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7735 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7732 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7730 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7730 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7721 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7719 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7715 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7710 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7711 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7713 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7715 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7719 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



ALL 3 LANES CLOSED DOWN THE STRIP FULL OF LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

_*Coronado Customs in Yuma, Az Your Southwest Distributor for Black Magic Hydraulics and other Major-brand products ! Hit us up for all your hydraulics needs from Pumps, Batteries, Gears, Motors, Solenoids, Dumps, Cylinders you name it we carry it in STOCK! We Also service what we sell and are a full fabrication and install Shop so Come check us out or call 928-580-8196 *_​


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice pics omar :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

FOR SALE $4,100 O.B.O. 760 601-4447 orlando or 760 777-0361 sometimes he does answer for some reason lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8316 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8305 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8264 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8223 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8217 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7993 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7987 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



POMONA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7986 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7973 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7927 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7907 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7891 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7889 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7886 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7858 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7855 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7851 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7836 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7835 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7831 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7828 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7814 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7808 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7802 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7794 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7785 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Firme pixs of the cruise Omar!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

krysler300 said:


> Firme pixs of the cruise Omar!
> :thumbsup:


x87


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.161009587309649.39498.100002018257338&type=1&ref=notif&notif_t=photo_album_comment


check it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> x87


THANKS FOR STOPING EVERYONE ELSE KEEPED ON DRIVING!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.161009587309649.39498.100002018257338&type=1&ref=notif&notif_t=photo_album_comment
CHECK OUT MY NEW ALBUM


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

FOR SALE $4,100 O.B.O. 760 601-4447 orlando or 760 777-0361 sometimes he does answer for some reason lol


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

wat up rody:ninja:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup Rollerz Only..........hope u vatos can make it to our event again this year........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7677 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7677 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

FOR SALE $4,100 O.B.O. 760 601-4447 orlando or 760 777-0361 sometimes he does answer for some reason lol



























:420:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BEN'S 87YQUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS JAE
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...72104865.66807.165375223496004&type=1&theater


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

61neb said:


> FOR SALE $4,100 O.B.O. 760 601-4447 orlando or 760 777-0361 sometimes he does answer for some reason lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> BEN'S 87YQUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS JAE
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...72104865.66807.165375223496004&type=1&theater


good looking out bad azz pic thanks omar and jae:biggrin:by the way i got 1st. in full custom elco's in the L.A. show


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> good looking out bad azz pic thanks omar and jae:biggrin:by the way i got 1st. in full custom elco's in the L.A. show



SIMON ANGEL GAVE ME THE RUNDOWN GOOD JOB GUY'S VC TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://youtu.be/5J9Zd4VA0OY


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo omar :wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> http://youtu.be/5J9Zd4VA0OY


we where just talking about this good find omar


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

sureñosbluez said:


> clean ride


needs to go still for sale


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> NICE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8264 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

6k pomona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

T.T.T. for the valle:wave:


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Qvo COACHELLA VALLEY TTT Weres everyone at I see only only OMAR AND BEN puttin it down for the valle Keep this thread going homies TTMFT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> Qvo COACHELLA VALLEY TTT Weres everyone at I see only only OMAR AND BEN puttin it down for the valle Keep this thread going homies TTMFT


i think facebok has something to do with it lol or everybody is putting in work. valle to the top


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

61neb said:


> i think facebok has something to do with it lol or everybody is putting in work. valle to the top


 I think so shit I think I need to get a facebook I hear that's were all the actions at


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> I think so shit I think I need to get a facebook I hear that's were all the actions at


lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.164349313642343.40036.100002018257338


[URL]http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.161009587309649.39498.100002018257338[/URL]


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.164349313642343.40036.100002018257338[URL]http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.161009587309649.39498.100002018257338[/URL]


Thanks OMAR just set up my facebook todayCOACHELLA VALLEY TO THE TOP


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

61neb said:


> lol


LoL yup yup! come to Facebook!! :roflmao:

check out ours .... www.facebook.com/royalfantasiesCC


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Also In Facebook there is a Coachella Valley Forum now. come and check it out!

http://www.facebook.com/groups/121796997903944/ :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Also there is a Coachella Valle Forum now! come and check it out!! :thumbsup:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/121796997903944/


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Bump to the homie out there


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Check out this show n shine and festival put on by United Dreams cc and the Yuma County Hispanic Chamber of Commerce 2 day event. We will have $1500 in payouts for best of show awards. 

Registrations will be $20 per car/$15 per bike/pedal cars
will have access for both days with 3 wristbands per entry

for info on car show or hotel rates contact Rick 928-446-6165 or Abe 928-271-9905


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/266140-street-kingz-street-queenz-cc-70.html
CHECK IT OUT

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.167026420041299.40571.100002018257338
[URL]http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.167032350040706.40572.100002018257338&type=1[/URL]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/NEW/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


q-vo omar :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[h=2]1967 Impala Corner Lights - $90 (Chino)[/h]http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/2570674936.html


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo omar :wave:


MANDAME TU NUMERO TE TENGO JALE PA MI WAGON!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> MANDAME TU NUMERO TE TENGO JALE PA MI WAGON!


pm sent


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEY'S FINEST CAR CLUB
TTMFT 


WHATS UP
COACHELLA VALLEY ttmft


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

1995 Cath city High school show 1995 :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

Street Kingz C.C TTMT


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

thats right TTMFT, what up Omar, and all street kingz fam.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK DIPPIN said:


> thats right TTMFT, what up Omar, and all street kingz fam.


WARACHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SKDIPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

What's up Valle de Coachella
ROLLERZ ONLY TTMFT RFFR


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Baddpinoy said:


> 1995 Cath city High school show 1995 :biggrin:


 coachella valleys been there done that aint seeing nothing we havent seen in 30 yrs nice video i got more than a couple videos how can i post them here some go back 87 thru 90s


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

LA Show 66 Sureno!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

LA Show 87 Y QUE


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

GAMEOVER!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> coachella valleys been there done that aint seeing nothing we havent seen in 30 yrs nice video i got more than a couple videos how can i post them here some go back 87 thru 90s


LOAD THEM UP TO YOUR PHOTO BUCKET THEN POST THEM BABIES


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

there you go paisa...........


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


are u going to put Kandy over it:420:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

T.T.T.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=119278298162207


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

$$$$$$$$$$$$ FOR SALE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$ FOR SALE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


How much.... send me IM if u need


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...3007-1984-chev-caprice-chrome-parts-sale.html


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

PIC FROM THE LA SHOW .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Baddpinoy said:


> How much.... send me IM if u need


PM SENT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...3007-1984-chev-caprice-chrome-parts-sale.html:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0934 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0910 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_0910 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1355 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1536 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1531 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1518 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1512 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1507 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1506 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1502 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1498 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1467 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1457 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1442 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1439 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1411 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1397 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1392 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1368 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LOOKING FOR THIS SECTION OF A 1961 OR 1962 BELAIR OR BISCANE HIT ME UP .


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

whos going to the saboba car show next sunday.......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1326 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1314 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1302 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1292 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1287 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT

glassrag by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TTT
> 
> 
> glassrag by familiagrafix, on Flickr



Ive seen this one in person, real nice.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_0910 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


orale omar :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Ive seen this one in person, real nice.


I TOOK LIKE 30 PICS OF IT REALLY NICE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> orale omar :thumbsup:


YA ESTA AQUI A ECHARLE CHINGASOS


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_1326 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1314 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> ...





OMAR TRECE said:


> TTT
> 
> glassrag by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YA ESTA AQUI A ECHARLE CHINGASOS


 ya savez cuando le quieras hacer engraving me avisas bro


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SIMON CARNAL


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1536 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SIMON CARNAL


 que onda omar no van a venir al show el proximo sunday dile al homie david para que venga por su hood ornament


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> que onda omar no van a venir al show el proximo sunday dile al homie david para que venga por su hood ornament


SI NO VAMOS A SOBOBA AYI VAMOS ESTAR


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SI NO VAMOS A SOBOBA AYI VAMOS ESTAR


orale


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*VIDEO LOOKS TIGHT MARK!
MUCH PROPS HOMIE!
:thumbsup:*


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks big dawg... hows the monte doing??


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*It's still here homie...nothing new yet....
It's kinda hard when it's your daily driver!
*


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

marky3 said:


>


This Shit Is Sick Homie
Get Me A CD Of This Guy!
IM Posting This Shit All Over Facebook Right Now ha
Since Layitlow Died Ha


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

what up bear you know i ll be there $50 bucks anit nothing to a KING, 

besides it all goes to a good cause, we can do something positive in these kids lifes and make a difference. it all goes to youth football association to help with there expenses,like refs, field prep, uniforms ect. 

so can we get all of the valleys support on this, first annual fundraiser car and bile show. So lets ride slow and hop high!!!


----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

53bear said:


> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/members/71709-53bear-albums-familia-lowriders-picture358416-scan0002.jpg" border="0" alt=""><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":thumbsup:" smilieid="20" class="inlineimg">


you can count on me to be there Street Kings TTMFT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

KING ME (SK) said:


> you can count on me to be there Street Kings TTMFT


 Royal fantasies will be there...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SK DIPPIN said:


> what up bear you know i ll be there $50 bucks anit nothing to a KING,
> 
> besides it all goes to a good cause, we can do something positive in these kids lifes and make a difference. it all goes to youth football association to help with there expenses,like refs, field prep, uniforms ect.
> 
> so can we get all of the valleys support on this, first annual fundraiser car and bile show. So lets ride slow and hop high!!!


ttt


----------



## Hellboy67sk (Aug 28, 2011)

SK DIPPIN said:


> what up bear you know i ll be there $50 bucks anit nothing to a KING, besides it all goes to a good cause, we can do something positive in these kids lifes and make a difference. it all goes to youth football association to help with there expenses,like refs, field prep, uniforms ect. so can we get all of the valleys support on this, first annual fundraiser car and bile show. So lets ride slow and hop high!!!


 hellboy67 will be there forsure anything to help our youth.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

$1500 for best of show winners:
$500 best lowrider
$500 best Dub
$250 best Bike 
$250 Best YCHCC pick

$20 registration day of show on sept 17th...roll in time from 6am-11am... you will get 3 passes per entry to the festival /show...awards will be sunday sept 18th at 6pm. We also have special hotel room rates at the oaktree Inn and Holiday Inn Express...for more info contact Rick 928-446-6165


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ttt


well thats a eazy 1500 bucks lol.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

rgarcia15928 said:


> $1500 for best of show winners:$500 best lowrider$500 best Dub$250 best Bike $250 Best YCHCC pick$20 registration day of show on sept 17th...roll in time from 6am-11am... you will get 3 passes per entry to the festival /show...awards will be sunday sept 18th at 6pm. We also have special hotel room rates at the oaktree Inn and Holiday Inn Express...for more info contact Rick 928-446-6165


 do we have to be there both days


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Indio123 said:


> do we have to be there both days


yes 2 days homie......lots to do there......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VIEJITOSSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skklifer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SHADOWHILLSFLYER1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

READY 4 SABOBA CASINO............................


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

*T-SHIRTS FOR CAR CLUBS N MORE*

i got a clothing line for the valley and southern cali.. i also do screen printing.. for all ur needs.. i print for businesses,car clubs, in loving memory. promotions and many more.. let me know if ur interested..louie brand clothing/ louie's screen printing in indio 760-469-7331


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

*GET UR CAR CLUB SHIRTS/ OR CAR SHOW SHIRTS*

I CAN PRINT UR CAR CLUBS SHIRTS FOR A GOOD PRICE N FAST SERVICE.. CAUSE ITS THAT TIME OF YEAR AND U DONT WANT TO B ROCKING SUM OLD CAR CLUBS SHIRTS ALL FADED..LOL LOUIE'S SCREEN PRINTING IN INDIO 760-469-7331


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


nice!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

For sale in imperial valley 2,500


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup rollerz only hey we just had a meeting wit the cvhamber for our show sept 17 & 18..........it cool if u guys come down one day but it has to be on sunday when we do the awards ceremony....let me know if u guys are coming so we can set up registration for you on sunday morning or call me 928-446-6165.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OCTOBER 22 LA GENTE VALLE IMPERIAL


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK DIPPIN said:


> what up bear you know i ll be there $50 bucks anit nothing to a KING,
> 
> besides it all goes to a good cause, we can do something positive in these kids lifes and make a difference. it all goes to youth football association to help with there expenses,like refs, field prep, uniforms ect.
> 
> so can we get all of the valleys support on this, first annual fundraiser car and bile show. So lets ride slow and hop high!!!


CHECK IT OUT 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...66-impala-caprice-biscayne-parts-only-65.html


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice piks omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Nice piks omar


I GOT MORE JUST SIGNING THEM I DONT GET NO CREDIT FROM OUT OF TOWNER THEY TAKE THEM


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://youtu.be/-Lc78Ruxan8


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Nice piks omar


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.173784019365539.41858.100002018257338&type=1


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RIVERSIDE & VALLE DE COACHELLA CHAPTERS...............RO...........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lagenteflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE VC CHAPTER...................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE HOMIE CARLOS..................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

EL 300..................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

EL TONY BOY....................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

EL SOLITO ............................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

......................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

EL FEO...................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VC ROLLERZONLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLLERZ63 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skklifer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

valledecoachella1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANGEL301 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


ANGELS300 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

eltequilero by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

custom by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

newillusion by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

66caprice by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


OMAR TRECE said:


> VC ROLLERZONLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bensyque by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

valleyfinest by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> custom by familiagrafix, on Flickr




Georges 67 caprice is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> valleyfinest by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 Nice pic omar famila graphixs taking over the photography scene


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: YOU KNOW IT IM GONNA START SHOOTING FOR LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE SO SHOW UP TO ALL THE LOCAL SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK VALLE COACHELLA-IMPERIAL-IE SCHEDULE YOUR SPOT FOR A LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE SHOOT HIT ME UP FOR DETAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GABRIEL'S 64SSLS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

cesaerbomb by familiagrafix, on Flickr

3cientos by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3412 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

whats up valle :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

newillusion by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

efragirbert by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

valleyfinest by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

gente94 said:


>


ttt


----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Lets go and support the youth


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

traffic by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[flash=http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377]width="" height="" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=&photo_id=6174204673" bgcolor="#000000" allowFullScreen="true"[/flash]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6174204673/[/video]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[video][flash=http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377]width="400" height="225" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=55a485bf4b&photo_id=6174204673" bgcolor="#000000" allowFullScreen="true"[/flash] [/video]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6174204673/


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> :thumbsup: YOU KNOW IT IM GONNA START SHOOTING FOR LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE SO SHOW UP TO ALL THE LOCAL SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!


 Is this the real low mag or one of your scams ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Is this the real low mag or one of your scams ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Is this the real low mag or one of your scams ?


ONE OF MY SCAMS STATE YOUR NAME NEWBIE!OR CALL ME 760 863-6865 O AND POST A PIC OF YOUR CLUB


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/295373-soboba-s-4th-annual-lowrider-car-show-14.html#post14572639

??????????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/search.php?searchid=298172
ELPROFE? IT'S ON


elprofe by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

cesaerbomb by familiagrafix, on Flickr

3cientos by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3412 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

GABRIEL'S 64SSLS by familiagrafix, on Flickr

valleyfinest by familiagrafix, on Flickr

bensyque by familiagrafix, on Flickr

newillusion by familiagrafix, on Flickr

eltequilero by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ANGEL301 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ANGELS300 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ROLLERZ63 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

300POST by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

KING ME (SK) said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > Lets go and support the youth
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> traffic by familiagrafix, on Flickr


thats bad ass indio"s ex bike "the hulk" on the flyer


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> traffic by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

line them up


SHADOWHILLSFLYER1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

VIEJITOSSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


lagenteflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> E


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Is it 25$ to enter a bike at the shadow hills show too..?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


>


good car show 
best of show $750.00
best dub $750.00 

ill be there for sure..................


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/314831-85-fleetwood-project-90-parts.html


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ONE OF MY SCAMS STATE YOUR NAME NEWBIE!OR CALL ME 760 863-6865 O AND POST A PIC OF YOUR CLUB


 didn't you charge people for taking Picture of their cars then you made calenders and sold them ???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> didn't you charge people for taking Picture of their cars then you made calenders and sold them ???


name be a man or a woman AND YES I SOLD THEM!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> didn't you charge people for taking Picture of their cars then you made calenders and sold them ???


<br>


I'LL FIND WHO YOU ARE! AND ILL GIVE YOU A CALENDAR !JUST STOP BY YOU KNOW OLEANDER AVE RIGHT BEHIND THE CIRCLE K!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4029 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4059 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4090 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4093 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4096 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4100 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4104 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> didn't you charge people for taking Picture of their cars then you made calenders and sold them ???


HATER:buttkick:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> HATER:buttkick:
> 
> VERY TRUE ALL HIS LIFE IN THE DESERT AND HE HIDE'S BEHIND ELPROFE MAS PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellboy67sk (Aug 28, 2011)

Good job out there today guys,everyone was looking good.hopefully our youth can keep moving forward because of us and stay on a good path feels good to help.thanks!!!!!!!! to all the clubs who supported today.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hellboy67sk said:


> Good job out there today guys,everyone was looking good.hopefully our youth can keep moving forward because of us and stay on a good path feels good to help.thanks!!!!!!!! to all the clubs who supported today.


:thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

pictures from todays show..?


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LayItLow Is Like Facebook Now Confusing As Fuck
And Seems Dead?
WTF STOP THE CHANGES HA


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> HATER:buttkick:


 Hater ? Tired of lowrider been exploid by people that dont evevn has a low rider their making money on us


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Hater ? Tired of lowrider been exploid by people that dont evevn has a low rider their making money on us


chinga tu madre profe step up lil bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Seems Like Every Time I Get On Latitlow There Is Drama WTF?
But At Least Its Not Me Ha
But Yeah Everyone Needs To Chill
I'll See You All On The Streets Crusing 
Later!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> chinga tu madre profe step up lil bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 you dont know who your talking watch your words


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Seems Like Every Time I Get On Latitlow There Is Drama WTF?
> But At Least Its Not Me Ha
> But Yeah Everyone Needs To Chill
> I'll See You All On The Streets Crusing
> Later!!


theres a facebook coachella valley?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> you dont know who your talking watch your words


i want to know who im talking tu lil bitch man up fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey omar ignore this hating ass foo he aint worth arguing


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> theres a facebook coachella valley?


 O Yeah?But Na I'm Good I'll Just See You All CrusingOur At The Shows


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> hey omar ignore this hating ass foo he aint worth arguing[/QU


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> O Yeah?But Na I'm Good I'll Just See You All CrusingOur At The Shows


so there is one or?


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> so there is one or?


 O Idk HaI Thought U Said There Is HaIdk? I Necer Use Layitlow Any MoreAnd Facebook Is Whatever Now


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> O Idk HaI Thought U Said There Is HaIdk? I Necer Use Layitlow Any MoreAnd Facebook Is Whatever Now


oh yeah layitlow getting boring now nobodys talking or anything.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE
El Profe
shoresmokesalot760
King Kong-86 Rega

lwho the fuck is this lame ass


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> theres a facebook coachella valley?


. Hey homie how can i get some one to showdaily me how to use facebook i just learn how to get on lay it low now i have enimes cause i say what think


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> oh yeah layitlow getting boring now nobodys talking or anything.


 YupAnd when they do talkIt's fighting WTF?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE 
El Profe??????NAME
 
shoresmokesalot760 
King Kong-86 Regal


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE
> El Profe
> shoresmokesalot760
> King Kong-86 Rega
> lwho the fuck is this lame ass




:dunno: idk


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> . Hey homie how can i get some one to show how to us facebook i just learn how to get on lay it low now i have enimes cause i say what i tink


I TINK YOU NEED TU CHINGAR TU MADRE


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I TINK YOU NEED TU CHINGAR TU MADRE


. I Aa


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> . Hey homie how can i get some one to showdaily me how to use facebook i just learn how to get on lay it low now i have enimes cause i say what
> think


idk im just as lost as u are on facebook i just made a profile and started looking for people lol but i learned on layitlow..its best not to talk shit...and just give respect to others.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[h=2]Thread: SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW[/h]by El Profe​
Replies262Views7,182​

[h=3]Yes the latino classics brought back $300 back to...[/h]Yes the latino classics brought back $300 back to the valley

?????????????? EXPLAIN THIS PROFE​


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> . I Aa


[h=2]Thread: SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW[/h]by El Profe​
Replies262Views7,182​

[h=3]Yes the latino classics brought back $300 back to...[/h]Yes the latino classics brought back $300 back to the valley

EXPLAIN??????​


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

. I Aaaaaaaaa what?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5074 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5068 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5055 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5042 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5041 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5039 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5039 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:cheesy:62 rag


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5032 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> . I Aaaaaaaaa what?


 You got me homes this this ovidio hope you dont take this personal i just learnig how to use this shit


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5074 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4584 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4594 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4976 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4981 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4982 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4989 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.179122675498340.43596.100002018257338


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5112 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5114 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5115 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5118 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5121 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5123 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5138 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5141 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5163 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5165 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5170 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5171 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5178 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5185 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5192 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5199 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5202 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5204 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> You got me homes this this ovidio hope you dont take this personal i just learnig how to use this shit


 Can you answer my ??? Is going to be real lowrider mag ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

64ss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

300POST by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

cesaerbomb by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

3cientos by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3412 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

valleyfinest by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bensyque by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

newillusion by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

eltequilero by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANGEL301 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANGELS300 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

citycruisers1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

efragirbert by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitos1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

1500 or trade runs good


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RICHARD by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hellboy67sk said:


> Good job out there today guys,everyone was looking good.hopefully our youth can keep moving forward because of us and stay on a good path feels good to help.thanks!!!!!!!! to all the clubs who supported today.


GOODTIMES GIVES BACK TO THE COMMUNITY 110% AND REMEMBER BRO WE JUST A PHONECALL AWAY...:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RICHARD by familiagrafix, on Flickr


so when are u going to do some photo shoot?:fool2:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

HIT ME UP FOR THOSE GOOD PRICES...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> so when are u going to do some photo shoot?:fool2:


EVERY SHOW I DO ONE OR TWO


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO VALLE 
nicer weather coming up crusing time


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LEADERS ARE NOT FOLLOWERS NEW ILLUSIONS CC 25 PLUS YRS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitos1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lagenteflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VIEJITOSSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skklifer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

valledecoachella1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GABRIEL64SK by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttnew1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> skklifer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

ahh yea here comes all da shows:thumbsup:time to start charging pilas,valleros ttt dbcc1


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

VMR T T T


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitos1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5141 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

64ss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> [
> 
> GOOD SHOOT RIGHT HERE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5123 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttnew1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Rollerz Only!!!!! TTT


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

El 3 Cientos


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4976 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

my murals are on the trophys from the LRM woodland show hell ya


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> my murals are on the trophys from the LRM woodland show hell ya
> View attachment 369943




benplaue by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

I am trying to post comets and picture But it won't let Me do i have to have premission. Form omar ???


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

NICE BEN.................


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

El Profe said:


> I am trying to post comets and picture But it won't let Me do i have to have premission. Form omar ???


HA! 
MAYBE!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> I am trying to post comets and picture But it won't let Me do i have to have premission. Form omar ???


damn profe you must have a real hard on for me just call me 760 863-6865 760 797-5621 OMAR or just send me your number and we can handle this lil thing you have for me! or just stop by me pad 82062 oleander ave Indio dont trip i wont bite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*El Profe* 








Newbie






Join DateSep 2011
Posts11​

[h=2]







[/h]I am trying to post comets and picture But it won't let Me do i have to have premission. Form omar ???​

Last edited by El Profe; Yesterday at 10:55 PM.


and you edited it once you cant spell it right twice damn i have done this before!


permission by familiagrafix, on Flickr​


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6248 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6257 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6272 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6277 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6284 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6297 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6298 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6299 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6301 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6307 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6313 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6329 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6360 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6364 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6385 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6392 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6401 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6404 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6405 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6411 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6413 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6416 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6422 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6508 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6512 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6515 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6518 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6523 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6525 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6532 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6544 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6551 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6599 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6602 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6647 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6650 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6657 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6663 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6665 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6677 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6691 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6698 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6707 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6713 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6715 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6720 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6726 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6729 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6735 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6743 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6755 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6764 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6769 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6777 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> damn profe you must have a real hard on for me just call me 760 863-6865 760 797-5621 OMAR or just send me your number and we can handle this lil thing you have for me! or just stop by me pad 82062 oleander ave Indio dont trip i wont bite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 bro i now were you were you live i know were you work so why do you get bend all out shape all i am asking questioms that can be answer with a simple yes or no And a about my spelling i doing this on An ipod my fingers are to big


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Great Pictures does each club have to get their own photographer???


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Just To Let You Know That "LATINO CLASSICS" Was At The Kick Back Today!
We Don't Like To Burn Ourself's Out 
JUST SAYING


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE 
El Profe ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE 
El Profe=PAN DULCE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE 
El Profe=LA MAESTRA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rafaviejitosprint by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE



 
El Profe

hater1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE




 
El Profe

haters1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *El Profe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Just To Let You Know That "LATINO CLASSICS" Was At The Kick Back Today!
> We Don't Like To Burn Ourself's Out
> JUST SAYING



? ISN'T THAT YOU DRIVING YOUR CLEAN REGAL EVERY DAY KING KONG? I THINK YOUR MORE BURNED OUT THEN ANYONE IN THE DESERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6939 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6943 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6950 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6951 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6966 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6974 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6977 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6993 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6994 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7004 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7012 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7015 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7018 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7020 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7027 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7046 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7054 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7083 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7098 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6792 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6783 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6777 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rafaviejitosprint by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ? ISN'T THAT YOU DRIVING YOUR CLEAN REGAL EVERY DAY KING KONG? I THINK YOUR MORE BURNED OUT THEN ANYONE IN THE DESERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Omar For Giving Me That Much Buy Saying It Clean!
And Yeah Your Right I Do Drive Mine Everyday 
But Yeat I Still Get So Much Respect And Looks Everyday And At Every Show


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VIEJITOSCARSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ? ISN'T THAT YOU DRIVING YOUR CLEAN REGAL EVERY DAY KING KONG? I THINK YOUR MORE BURNED OUT THEN ANYONE IN THE DESERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!



IT'S NOT CALLED BURNED OUT ESE....IT'S CALLED REPRESENTING!!!
BUT I'M JUST GLAD YOU NOTICED KING KONG 
IN HIS *CLEAN *REGAL...*EVERYDAY!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> IT'S NOT CALLED BURNED OUT ESE....IT'S CALLED REPRESENTING!!!
> BUT I'M JUST GLAD YOU NOTICED KING KONG
> IN HIS *CLEAN *REGAL...*EVERYDAY!!!*


THAT'S WHAT WE STREET KINGZ DO BEST REPRESENT EVERY SINGLE EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Just To Let You Know That "LATINO CLASSICS" Was At The Kick Back Today!
> We Don't Like To Burn Ourself's Out
> JUST SAYING


*MRMONTECARLO*








Aspiring Poster







​Join DateSep 2007
LocationINDIO, CA
Car ClubLATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB
Pos​
IT'S NOT CALLED BURNED OUT ESE....IT'S CALLED REPRESENTING!!!
BUT I'M JUST GLAD YOU NOTICED KING KONG 
IN HIS *CLEAN REGAL...EVERYDAY!!!*​

**{LATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB}*{30 YEARS STRONG}**​​
*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=14621229​http://www.layitlow.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=14621229*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

big congrats to the homie ADRIAN on his best of show win..........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

peoples choice award on EL 300 FIRME ANGEL.............


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THAT'S WHAT WE STREET KINGZ DO BEST REPRESENT EVERY SINGLE EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Yeah that's cool homie Not taking Anything away from Street Kings You Guys Do RepBut We Did That To For About 25 years Every Show Every Weekend Just Recent about 5 year ago We started picking the shows we show up toBut we Everyone Knows About UsCome On Now 30 YearsNo Need To Go To Every Show To Be Respected


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Yeah that's cool homie Not taking Anything away from Street Kings You Guys Do RepBut We Did That To For About 25 years Every Show Every Weekend Just Recent about 5 year ago We started picking the shows we show up toBut we Everyone Knows About UsCome On Now 30 YearsNo Need To Go To Every Show To Be Respected


VERY TRUE BUT TO GET RESPECT YOU HAVE TO STAY TILL THE END OF THE SHOW!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VIEJITOSCARSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6777 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6805 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6817 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6830 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


rfflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



rfflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



rfflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



rfflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



rfflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5123 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

EL SOLITO .................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7119 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHAT'S UP HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IMG_7127 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> VERY TRUE BUT TO GET RESPECT YOU HAVE TO STAY TILL THE END OF THE SHOW![/QaUOTE]. Being around for 30 years when to mush loud music and beer to many vatos it time to get out for respect to for our rides some thing you woudn't know just out of couriousty how long have been hanging out at lowrider show


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > VERY TRUE BUT TO GET RESPECT YOU HAVE TO STAY TILL THE END OF THE SHOW![/QaUOTE]. Being around for 30 years when to mush loud music and beer to many vatos it time to get out for respect to for our rides some thing you woudn't know just out of couriousty how long have been hanging out at lowrider show


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > VERY TRUE BUT TO GET RESPECT YOU HAVE TO STAY TILL THE END OF THE SHOW![/QaUOTE]. Being around for 30 years when to mush loud music and beer to many vatos it time to get out for respect to for our rides some thing you woudn't know just out of couriousty how long have been hanging out at lowrider show
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > VERY TRUE BUT TO GET RESPECT YOU HAVE TO STAY TILL THE END OF THE SHOW![/QaUOTE]. Being around for 30 years when to mush ( MUCH ) loud music and beer to many vatos <( JOTITTO ) it time to get out for respect to for our rides some thing ( SOMETHING ) you woudn't know just out of couriousty (CURIOSITY ) how long have been hanging out at lowrider show ( SHOWS )
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GABRIEL64SK by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

64ss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5163 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> El Profe said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > El Profe said:
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> shoresmokesalot760 said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


>


THIS FROM YOUR AREA?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> El Profe said:
> 
> 
> > I Brought home my 20 year old from the hospital in my first lowrider 1966 caprice classic! so you still want to stop by my pad so can see who you are?
> ...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > What car do you what me to bring my 62 or my 65 ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THIS FROM YOUR AREA?


naw im in temecula,not that many low lows, but im still in the I.E.


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

JUST WANT TO THANK THE VEJITOS CAR CLUB FOR A FIRME SATURDAY,THE FOOD WAS BOMB AND THANKS FOR THE TROPHY,THERE WAS ALOT OF FIRME RIDES AND mr. layit low please don't correct my spelling i did graduate in 83 its been a long ass time and to much mota LOL.AND ABOUT LEAVIN EARLY THE VEJITOS KNEW WE HAD PLACES TO BE AND PEOPLE TO MEET.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANKS FOR KNOCKING OVER MY TRASH CANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FKN MOCOSAS

TO BAD MY CAMERAS DID'NT CATCH YOU BUT NEXT TIME JUST KNOCK!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

THATS FUCKED UP IF SOMBODY KNOCKED OVER YOUR TRASH CANS,I LIVED IN NOTH SIDE FOR A LONG TIME AND NOBODY KNOCK OVER MY TRASH CANS,SOUND LIKE SOME KIDS DONT HAVE RESPECT FOR YOU..........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> THATS FUCKED UP IF SOMBODY KNOCKED OVER YOUR TRASH CANS,I LIVED IN NOTH SIDE FOR A LONG TIME AND NOBODY KNOCK OVER MY TRASH CANS,SOUND LIKE SOME KIDS DONT HAVE RESPECT FOR YOU..........


MORE LIKE SOME LAMMASS ADULT ACTING LIKE KIDS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VIEJITOSWW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINOS LOWRIDIN IN THE 70'S
RICK,DAN,VICTOR,JAIME FLORES


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 371471
> LATINOS LOWRIDIN IN THE 70'S
> RICK,DAN,VICTOR,JAIME FLORES


LATINO CLASSICS......WHERE IT ALL BEGAN!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 371471
> LATINOS LOWRIDIN IN THE 70'S
> RICK,DAN,VICTOR,JAIME FLORES


where was this picture taken en EL CAMPO.


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THAT'S WHAT *WE* STREET KINGZ DO BEST REPRESENT EVERY SINGLE EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


"WE"? WHY YOU KEEP SAYING "WE"???
SHOWING UP TAKING PICTURES WITH A CLUB SHIRT ON...IS NOT REPRESENTING ESE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> "WE"? WHY YOU KEEP SAYING "WE"???
> SHOWING UP TAKING PICTURES WITH A CLUB SHIRT ON...IS NOT REPRESENTING ESE!



 GOOD ONE!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 371471
> LATINOS LOWRIDIN IN THE 70'SRICK,DAN,VICTOR,JAIME FLORES


 Not much people can say then been it that long Not Much At AllThat's Were It Started Back In The Days Way Way Way Way Way Before All Thies Clubs Were Even Thought Of Shit Way Before Most Were Even Born I Proud To Say I Was Born Into This Lowriding LifeIt's Not A Fad To Me It's My Life


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> JUST WANT TO THANK THE VEJITOS CAR CLUB FOR A FIRME SATURDAY,THE FOOD WAS BOMB AND THANKS FOR THE TROPHY,THERE WAS ALOT OF FIRME RIDES AND mr. layit low please don't correct my spelling i did graduate in 83 its been a long ass time and to much mota LOL.AND ABOUT LEAVIN EARLY THE VEJITOS KNEW WE HAD PLACES TO BE AND PEOPLE TO MEET.....


And we don't need to exsplane to you people why we leve early and y we only go to 5 shows a year Were the hell were u guys 8 years ago??Not even in the Seen Shit that was 8 years agoNow what about 30 years a go?We put it down for the Vellay all day every day And have been doing it and still willWe Not Going Any were so hate as much as u wantLatino Classics Have Been Here for 30 years and will keep going till the end of time So stop acting like u put it down better then we doCause WE "Latino Classics" Put This Vellay On The Lowriding Map!!!!O Yeah And "City Crusers" To Ps. This is not to Omar I head there's Outher clubs saying shot about us so there you go!!!!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

hey dave here's a pick you were not even born and yea your correct


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> hey dave here's a pick you were not even born and yea your correct
> View attachment 371555


 Dam I Just Love This Pic!!Hahaha


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

CITY CRUSERS,LATINO CLASSICS,LATIN LOW,PERMIERS,STREET MAGIC,CAB DRIFTERS,ROYAL VILLAGE,AND A FEW I FOGOT TO MENTION WERE THEE CLUBS THAT GOT THE VALLE ON THE MAP !!!!!!! THE FIRST TWO ARE STILL GOING STRONG ,THE CAB DRIFTERS ARE STILL AROUND A BELIEVE


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

RO, IT WAS IN NORTH INDIO ABOUT 1977-78 ,MY CARNAL OVIDIO HAD A CAR NEVER A BIKE


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> CITY CRUSERS,LATINO CLASSICS,LATIN LOW,PERMIERS,STREET MAGIC,CAB DRIFTERS,ROYAL VILLAGE,AND A FEW I FOGOT TO MENTION WERE THEE CLUBS THAT GOT THE VALLE ON THE MAP !!!!!!! THE FIRST TWO ARE STILL GOING STRONG ,THE CAB DRIFTERS ARE STILL AROUND A BELIEVE


Dam Rick Your RightOnly 3 Still Doing It! Now That's What I Call Representing


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

ON THE WAY TO VEJITO'S SHOW (PHONE CAMERA)


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> ON THE WAY TO VEJITO'S SHOW (PHONE CAMERA)
> View attachment 371567


 I Got Some Pics I'll put up laterU know it's kinda hard taking pics well drivingBut I did my best ha


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 371471
> LATINOS LOWRIDIN IN THE 70'S
> RICK,DAN,VICTOR,JAIME FLORES


orra im gona look 4 my VILLAGE PRIDE BIG BAD ASS MECCA BIKE CLUB PIC THIS KIND PIC NEED TO GO ON HERE VILLAGE BIKE CLUB FIRST LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE 2 PAGE FEATURE WILL POST LATER. MORE PICS LIKE THIS PLEASE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

my first car 64 impala drove it from salinas ca to beatiful MECCA SOUTHERN CALIFORNUA 
14yrs old high scool car 1982


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> orra im gona look 4 my VILLAGE PRIDE BIG BAD ASS MECCA BIKE CLUB PIC THIS KIND PIC NEED TO GO ON HERE VILLAGE BIKE CLUB FIRST LOWRIDER BIKE MAGAZINE 2 PAGE FEATURE WILL POST LATER. MORE PICS LIKE THIS PLEASE


 Ha yeah that's what we need more pics!! Old school ones how we got started!!Let's Do This Vellay Let's Bring Layitlow Back Old School


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1980s till now and if we dont go to shows it becauses we just dont want to besides i can sit on my ass n see the show on LAY IT FUCEN LOW
TO THE TOP TO ALL MY LOWRIDER FRIENDS ESPESISLY THOSE THAT SLAPED RIMS ON HODA TOYATA N CALLED IT A LOWRIDER


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

This Is Just A Lil Snek Peek We Got For You Guys


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 1980s till now and if we dont go to shows it becauses we just dont want to besides i can sit on my ass n see the show on LAY IT FUCEN LOW
> TO THE TOP TO ALL MY LOWRIDER FRIENDS ESPESISLY THOSE THAT SLAPED RIMS ON HODA TOYATA N CALLED IT A LOWRIDER


Yup Yup! Thats What Up Almost For Got About You Guys To
Also Was PART Of Putting This Valley On The Map!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 371471
> LATINOS LOWRIDIN IN THE 70'SRICK,DAN,VICTOR,JAIME FLORES


 Sorry bros you guys were not Latinos in 70's you guys still had your bikes I am the only Latino from 1978 you guy are from the 80's


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

IF THIS 1 IS TO SMALL FEATURED TWICE IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
ROYAL VILLAGE 
MECCA


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Sorry bros you guys were not Latinos in 70's you guys still had your bikes I am the only Latino from 1978 you guy are from the 80's


Lol Oraaa Your Not Suppose To Fight Back With Ur Brother Hahaha


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HERES MY LOWRIDERBIKE FROM BACK IN THE DAY TORKER BMX THE GREEN FRAME ROCYCE UNION 1980S NEW ILLUSION MEMBER HAS IT NOW


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

what you know about that
Not Even half of the cars we have lol
so sorry haters


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> CITY CRUSERS,LATINO CLASSICS,LATIN LOW,PERMIERS,STREET MAGIC,CAB DRIFTERS,ROYAL VILLAGE,AND A FEW I FOGOT TO MENTION WERE THEE CLUBS THAT GOT THE VALLE ON THE MAP !!!!!!! THE FIRST TWO ARE STILL GOING STRONG ,THE CAB DRIFTERS ARE STILL AROUND A BELIEVE


 You forgot low Production , superior , persuion, Sade of brown , lowlistic and I missing one more the i think it was the innocents


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

I Dont Think They Are Ready For Me To Put Up The Center Folds Of Us In the FREE Lowrider Magazine 
What Dose My Club Think??
Should I Do It Now??


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

127 degrees august 1993 and we still hanging out


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Now Thats A Clean Line Up Back In the Days


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 127 degrees august 1993 and we still hanging out


NOW THATS WHATS UP!!!
TALKING ABOUT REPING 
ONLY 4 CLUBES 
WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

This Isent A Sport To Us
This Is The Way Of Life 
Our Lifes So Stop Making A Fool Of What We Love 
Just Cause Its Something You Think Is Cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> where was this picture taken en EL CAMPO.


 That is in the northside were the jefes still live but learn from the campo we use to live next to panchillo Delgado from the premier they had all black lows


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

damn 30yrs strong and still going and still reppin for the valle put it down latino classics in the house homie my bad we run this house


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> VIEJITOSWW by familiagrafix, on Flickr



ORALE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6828 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6825 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6819 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6817 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

what up Omar, first off thanks for all the help and support you give out, you show alot of love to the car clubs in the valley by taking pictures of all the lowriders. i seems to me you have some haters that dont know whats up, maybe if they show to any of the shows they would know that, and there hasnt been any complaints from anyone else, those fools are probably mad because your doing big things, that no one from any other clubs doing.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

whats up valle and I.E.:wave:


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> And we don't need to exsplane to you people why we leve early and y we only go to 5 shows a year Were the hell were u guys 8 years ago??Not even in the Seen Shit that was 8 years agoNow what about 30 years a go?We put it down for the Vellay all day every day And have been doing it and still willWe Not Going Any were so hate as much as u wantLatino Classics Have Been Here for 30 years and will keep going till the end of time So stop acting like u put it down better then we doCause WE "Latino Classics" Put This Vellay On The Lowriding Map!!!!O Yeah And "City Crusers" To Ps. This is not to Omar I head there's Outher clubs saying shot about us so there you go!!!!


That funny everytime i get on your always talking shit, saying you been lowriding for 30yrs, where the hell were you 8yrs ago, playing with power rangers, for being born into lowriding you should be ashamed of yourself the same lame ass regal that you havent done shit too, anybody can find a clean regal from an old man and slap $300 rims and a $800 setup and drive it everyday to work, i been there done that with my 83 regal and stop hiding behind your clubs history that we know you leaders have set. but what are you gonna do to continue that, having the same old shit and nothing new, so much for the future, talking shit only gets you so far. 

same shit goes to you Mr. Monte Carlo your just hating on Omar because hes doing positive things to put this valley on the lowrider scene, by the way when i had my regal i hit corners it was on 3's, and when i locked it up my arms didnt butterfly all ugly, so mr born into lowriding if you need any tips on extending your arms or some reinforcements feel free to get a hold of us since you cant keep are name out of your mouth STREET KINGZ KUSTOMS


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

FIRST OF ALL NO ONE HATING HERE JUST SHOWING WE BEEN AROUND FOR A WHILE AND YEA OMAR DOES TAKE SOME NICE PICTURES AND YEA WITH THE INTERNET YOU COULD HELP YOUR CLUB BE KNOWN WITH OR WITH OUT A CAR .....CLUBS COME AND GO BUT ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE AND MAYBE ONE DAY WE COULD CONGRATULATE YOU ON YOUR 30 YEAR ANNIVERSEY,AND KEEP TAKIN PICTURES WITH OUT YOU WE WOULD NO SEE THE VALLE ON THE COMPUTER GOTTA GIVE YOU THAT MUCH,I DONT EVEN OWN A CAMERA,SO THANKS OMAR


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

YOU FORGOT HIS SUN ROOF THESE GUYS ARE JUST STARTING OUT SO DONT HATE HOMIE THEY WERE WASHING THERE HEFITOS RANFLAS WHEN THEY WERE 10 AND 12 YEARS OLD AND AS FAR AS 3 CORNERS THAT FIRME ,WHAT WE STIVE FOR IS THE CLEANEST CARS NOT THE CORNERS AND YOU GOT TO HAND IT TO THE YOUNG BUCKS THOSE CARS ARE CLEAN .SO WHAT HAPPEN TO YOUR 3 CORNER REGAL? BENT RIGHT ?


----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

STREET KINGS TTT
what up SK DIPPIN and Omar Trece. 

thanks Omar for all the pictures i know if i cant make a show in the valley or outside the valley, i can count on you to post bad ass pictures. I cant wait to see your work with Lowrider Scene Mag 

Coachella Valley TTT


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

Sold!! and on to my next one, two and three cars, thats right kINGZ members are like 2-3 cars strong esch. My cars never bent when your born into lowriding you know how to work on your own car and whats $500 of metal to do your car right, it nothing to me, and what happen to 30yrs and now there starting out,he need to stop talking about something he had no part of other then washing cars, like i said talking shit only gets you so far, for your information my regal was hitting corners posing on all gold center daytons looking clean look me up on you tube bajitos show a couple of years back, so when i come out,i come out right. Oh by the way my dad was from inocentes c.c and my tio had plenty of classic lowriders full custom hiting corners thats what i was born into.


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

O and the roler molding 
O the chrom in the engian 
O And NOT A Primer Paint Job
O With Walls Not Yellow 
O Clean Rims Not Rusted Out
O A Full Tabk Of Gas
O And Respect From The Real Lowriders In This Vellay 
Sorry You Left That Out Homies


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> YOU FORGOT HIS SUN ROOF THESE GUYS ARE JUST STARTING OUT SO DONT HATE HOMIE THEY WERE WASHING THERE HEFITOS RANFLAS WHEN THEY WERE 10 AND 12 YEARS OLD AND AS FAR AS 3 CORNERS THAT FIRME ,WHAT WE STIVE FOR IS THE CLEANEST CARS NOT THE CORNERS AND YOU GOT TO HAND IT TO THE YOUNG BUCKS THOSE CARS ARE CLEAN .SO WHAT HAPPEN TO YOUR 3 CORNER REGAL? BENT RIGHT ?


Rick It's Cool I Would Hate On Me To Now That I Think Of It LolIt's all good we all know everyone easel islauding at them haters LolI Been Doing It and yeah I haven't done much to it Cause I Got My Outher Project Lol Sorry To burst ur bubble LMFAO


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

respect! the last time i was on you were getting into it with Omar and alot of other car clubs, what respect? Are you saying that Street Kingz cars are like that? 
Ha Ha Ha funny!! i give respect to those who earn it and little kids like you haven't done anything, ohh arent you in your 20's, much respect to Latino Classics for there clean rides but the person in my eyes who put this valley on the map was GAME OVER he was Lowrider of the year, and his club hasn't been in the valley for 30yrs. so that shows you anybody can put the valley on the map not only because you been around. I don't want to be in Omar shoes arguing with a ignorant kids 

All Coachella Valley Car Clubs To The Top


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

About 5 Years Ago Homie!!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

And About 14 Years Ago


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Ok Now Im Done Arguing With Men 3 Times My Age That Hate
Cause I Have What They Want 

LATINO CLASSICS 30 YEARS 
AND MUCH LOVE TO THE CLUBS THAT SHOW US THE SAME LOVE YOU CLUBS KNOW WHO U ARE
TALK TO U CLUBS LIKE EVERYDAY


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

SK DIPPIN said:


> That funny everytime i get on your always talking shit, saying you been lowriding for 30yrs, where the hell were you 8yrs ago, playing with power rangers, for being born into lowriding you should be ashamed of yourself the same lame ass regal that you havent done shit too, anybody can find a clean regal from an old man and slap $300 rims and a $800 setup and drive it everyday to work, i been there done that with my 83 regal and stop hiding behind your clubs history that we know you leaders have set. but what are you gonna do to continue that, having the same old shit and nothing new, so much for the future, talking shit only gets you so far.
> 
> same shit goes to you Mr. Monte Carlo your just hating on Omar because hes doing positive things to put this valley on the lowrider scene, by the way when i had my regal i hit corners it was on 3's, and when i locked it up my arms didnt butterfly all ugly, so mr born into lowriding if you need any tips on extending your arms or some reinforcements feel free to get a hold of us since you cant keep are name out of your mouth STREET KINGZ KUSTOMS


funny ese...but where were you guys *8* years ago? not 30...just *8*! when we were at the IMPERIAL CAR SHOW, the SAN BERNARDINO CAR SHOW, the LOWRIDER SHOWS IN FONTANA, the *LOCAL* TOY DRIVE from Mecca to Coachella (just to name a few)? I don't remember seen a sk plaque anwhere in sight! that's right....you guys just popped up a *few* years ago! and if I remember correctly you guys were just a *EURO *car club...euros and rice rockets....so you guys are pretty new to this LOWRIDER SCENE! And for your homie Omar....nobody's hating on what he does....but how is putting pictures on layitlow all day "doing positive things to put this valley on the lowrider scene"?


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

hey homie im only 27yrs old with more potential then you got with my cars. And i want what you have, please if it was like Indios yeah ill consider it, Mr Sunroof your nowhere near my level of comp. Cute Pic!! i had a car 14yrs ago at the age of 13 and 5 yrs ago i was rolling in a candy brand wine caddi

o and a sun roof
o and bumper kit
o and custom bisqket tunk and wrinkle 
o and 4 pumps 
sittig on all gold center 72's

Crusing the strip and all night at fat burger. where were you at the bike park lol. LMFAO

STREET KINGZ TO THE M F TOP


----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

hey homie going to the car shows with your dad and wearing club shirt,taking pics with a disposable cameras, holding a wash rag doesnt mean your part of the club remember, every euro/lowrider that we have takes home trophies, were not only in it for lowriding but for the love of cars in general 

STREET KINGZ TO THE M F TOP


----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
LMFAO


----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

SK DIPPIN said:


> hey homie im only 27yrs old with more potential then you got with my cars. And i want what you have, please if it was like Indios yeah ill consider it, Mr Sunroof your nowhere near my level of comp. Cute Pic!! i had a car 14yrs ago at the age of 13 and 5 yrs ago i was rolling in a candy brand wine caddi
> 
> o and a sun roof
> o and bumper kit
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
LMFAO


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

I WAS CRUSIN THE STRIP ,PALMAS,DREAM HOMES,OUT POST AROUND THAT TIME IN A 60 IMPALA JUICED ALL AROUND SIDE TO SIDE MAYBE WE CROSSED PATHS. THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS WHEN YOU COULD CRUSE ANY WHERE AS LONG AS YOU HAD A PLACK NOBODY WOULD FUCK WITH YOU ,THEY GAVE YOU RESPECT.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> funny ese...but where were you guys *8* years ago? not 30...just *8*! when we were at the IMPERIAL CAR SHOW, the SAN BERNARDINO CAR SHOW, the LOWRIDER SHOWS IN FONTANA, the *LOCAL* TOY DRIVE from Mecca to Coachella (just to name a few)? I don't remember seen a sk plaque anwhere in sight! that's right....you guys just popped up a *few* years ago! and if I remember correctly you guys were just a *EURO *car club...euros and rice rockets....so you guys are pretty new to this LOWRIDER SCENE! And for your homie Omar....nobody's hating on what he does....but how is putting pictures on layitlow all day "doing positive things to put this valley on the lowrider scene"?


Today 05:14 PM#14261​*LATINO52chevy* 








OLD SCHOOL







​Join DateMar 2010
LocationINDIO (est.1979)
Car ClubLATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB
Posts13​

[h=2]







[/h]FIRST OF ALL NO ONE HATING HERE JUST SHOWING WE BEEN AROUND FOR A WHILE AND YEA OMAR DOES TAKE SOME NICE PICTURES AND YEA WITH THE INTERNET YOU COULD HELP YOUR CLUB BE KNOWN WITH OR WITH OUT A CAR .....CLUBS COME AND GO BUT ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE AND MAYBE ONE DAY WE COULD CONGRATULATE YOU ON YOUR 30 YEAR ANNIVERSEY,AND KEEP TAKIN PICTURES WITH OUT YOU WE WOULD NO SEE THE VALLE ON THE COMPUTER GOTTA GIVE YOU THAT MUCH,I DONT EVEN OWN A CAMERA,SO THANKS OMAR​

LATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB







READ THIS THEN ASK IF WHAT I DO IS POSITIVE !! TONTIN!​​
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=14630595​http://www.layitlow.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=14630595


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7194 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7018 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7015 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7012 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7004 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6993 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6977 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BY THE WAY I'LL BE SHOOTING FOR 3 MAGAZINES AT THE ROYAL FANTASIES SHOW ON OCT 30th SO CLEAN YOUR RIMS AND TIRES AND BUST OUT THE NEW IMPROVEMENTS ILL BE LOOKING FOR NEW DETAILS ( AIRBRUSH-PAINTED RIMS-PATTERNS-BEST FLAKE) THINGS LIKE THIS GOT TO LOVE MY VALLE DE COACHELLA Q-VO 

 OMAR TRECE 
KING ME (SK) 
street kingz36 
P.E. PREZ 
shoresmokesalot760


STREET KINGZ TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

what about me i was out back in the days 2.... vajitos dell valle c.c.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

this is why i dont deal with clubs anymore too much droma...not disrepesting anybody but its not made for everyone...:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

8 YEARS AGO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rafaviejitosprint by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

5 YEARS AGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO JUST FOR KICK WHEN YOU HAVE THAT EXTRA FERIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND MY NEW TITAN


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DAMN MRCADILLAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

10K CAR ON 13s I could of traded it for 3 montes and a regal jajajaja


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK IM TIERED MY 22z COST MORE THEN YOUR MONTE ESE TONTIN (MRMONTE)!! SHOW SOME PICS OF YOUR RIDES YOUR NOT YOU FAMILIA YOURS!! BIKES DONT COUNT!

I DID HAVE COMPETITION FOR YOU BUT I SOLD IT!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RFFLYERTTTO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 is this show on grass or black top???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I ONLY TOOK IT TO ONE SHOW SO I GUESS IT'S ONE OF THE BEST OUT HERE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE LIL TRUCK I HAD FOR A MIN 3 YEARS AGO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 Ha I reamber This Truck Why Did You Sell It For??It Was Clean


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I FORGOT ABOUT THE 72 IMPALA I GUESS A PLAQES COMING SOON FOR THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Ha I reamber This Truck Why Did You Sell It For??It Was Clean


*MONEY TALKS NO LOVE FOR ANY RIDE EXCEPT MY 66 CAPRICE CLASSIC WAGON*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ONE OF MY BEST RIDE TO DATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NOW THIS IS A CLEAN MONTE!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *MONEY TALKS NO LOVE FOR ANY RIDE EXCEPT MY 66 CAPRICE CLASSIC WAGON*


o yeah thats true i get what u mean
MONEY Is the real shit ha


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NOW THIS IS A CLEAN MONTE!


O Hell Yeah That Is Fucken Clean Gatta Love That Black On It!!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

hahahaha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NOW THIS IS A CLEAN MONTE!



shits clean.. i see alot them wave e.. looks real steight.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Can't we.all jus get along


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ONE OF MY BEST RIDE TO DATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


i would of gave u cash for it lol.:biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

It Might Not Be As Good As You Guys Want it
But Hey Its How I WANT IT!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Can't we.all jus get along



NO JAJAJAJA


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i would of gave u cash for it lol.:biggrin:


YEAH OMAR HOW MUCH FOR THIS???
THERE SHITS ARE TIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Can't we.all jus get along


GET ALONG??
WTF IS THAT?? HAHAHA
NA WE CANT NOW COME ON IF WE DID THEN LAY IT LOW WOULD BE BORING HAHA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i would of gave u cash for it lol.:biggrin:


IM SAVING IT FOR WHEN I RETIRE I HAVE 3 RIDES!!!!!!!!!!!!! JAJAJAJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IM BUILDING A CUSTOM SEAT! IM COMING AFTER ELPROFE FOR THE MY CROWN JAJAJAJ!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> View attachment 372133
> 
> It Might Not Be As Good As You Guys Want it
> But Hey Its How I WANT IT!


cant wait to get started on my 87...nice.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> is this show on grass or black top???


WHY ARE YOU ASKING NO 4X4 ON THE SCOOTER?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> cant wait to get started on my 87...nice.


YOU KNOW THE DRILL ROACH PICS NINJA!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

HIII To Everyone Out Side The Valley Reading This Topic :wave:
I Bet Your Laughing At All Of Us Right Now
Cuse Were All Fighting With Each Other And Making Us Look Bad :dunno: 
And Yeah That Goes For Me To!
Instead Of Trying To All get Along Were All Trying To Be The Best 
But Instead Of Looking The Best. I Bet Were (The Valley) Looking The Worst 
Its Sad Cause We All Have A Part In This 
Guys That Are In There 40's, 30's, And 20's Fighting Like Were All Lil Kids 
Sorry If Were Making Us (The Valley & Lowriders) Look Bad 
And Sorry To All The Outer Clubs To In This Valley For Bring You In The Mix For Just Being A Chapter Here 
I Guess After Talking To My Dad MADE Me Realize Its Not Worth It
Cause No Ones Looking Good At All In This Shit
WE ARE ALL LOOKING STUPID :yessad:
I Know Most Of You Will Call Me A Pussy And Say Im Bitching Out From Something 
But At The End If I Can Help Buy Keeping It Shut Then Say What You Want!
And To The OutSiders Reading This Were Not All About Fighting 
And when we Have Shows They All turn Out Good With Some Good Hopps
And Clean Cars From Every Club 
Dont Jude Us On This Dumb Internet Shit Were All Better Then This!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU KNOW THE DRILL ROACH PICS NINJA!


lol i dont even have it yet waiting for the guy to put it on the transporter maybe by thursday it will come.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> lol i dont even have it yet waiting for the guy to put it on the transporter maybe by thursday it will come.


 PICS AS SOON AS YOU GET IT!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

my new project.......looks like crap lol gotta get fillers and grill and limted chrome trim that he shaved off.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


i wish i can go......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> HIII To Everyone Out Side The Valley Reading This Topic :wave:
> I Bet Your Laughing At All Of Us Right Now
> Cuse Were All Fighting With Each Other And Making Us Look Bad :dunno:
> And Yeah That Goes For Me To!
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> King Kong-86 Regal said:
> 
> 
> > HIII To Everyone Out Side The Valley Reading This Topic :wave:I Bet Your Laughing At All Of Us Right NowCuse Were All Fighting With Each Other And Making Us Look Bad :dunno: And Yeah That Goes For Me To!Instead Of Trying To All get Along Were All Trying To Be The Best But Instead Of Looking The Best. I Bet Were (The Valley) Looking The Worst Its Sad Cause We All Have A Part In This Guys That Are In There 40's, 30's, And 20's Fighting Like Were All Lil Kids Sorry If Were Making Us (The Valley & Lowriders) Look Bad And Sorry To All The Outer Clubs To In This Valley For Bring You In The Mix For Just Being A Chapter Here I Guess After Talking To My Dad MADE Me Realize Its Not Worth ItCause No Ones Looking Good At All In This ShitWE ARE ALL LOOKING STUPID :yessad:I Know Most Of You Will Call Me A Pussy And Say Im Bitching Out From Something But At The End If I Can Help Buy Keeping It Shut Then Say What You Want!And To The OutSiders Reading This Were Not All About Fighting And when we Have Shows They All turn Out Good With Some Good HoppsAnd Clean Cars From Every Club Dont Jude Us On This Dumb Internet Shit Were All Better Then This!!GOOD JOB BUT WE HAVE BEEN THIS ROUTE SO I HOPE YOU CAN KEEP THIS PROMISE!!!!!!!!!!!!! SEE YOU GUY'S IN IMPERIAL ILL BE SHOOTING FOR LLM AND LSM PEACE!!!!!!! OH AND MRMONTE DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL JKJAJAJAJA
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LIKE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> LIKE


 Like what?This is not Facebook hahahaClean picks


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

i tink it time for a cruz night or lets go old scool sunady afternoon when evry body still out 6ish 
puez qvo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CHECK OUT TONY COMPTON CLAUDIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REPPIN THE N I TTT

IMG_7004 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CPT213 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST ME GOODNIGHT!*LAYITLOW*
*​*OMAR TRECE


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

*lol haha*

:rofl::rofl:


King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Hahaha Fuck I Knew It
> :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

THATS FUCKED UP AND THEN YOU WONDER WHY SHIT IS THE WAY IT IS ,THIS KIND OF SHIT IS NOT COOL...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7131 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7140 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

2 more days and were off to Vegas


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7123 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> 2 more days and were off to Vegas


GOOD LUCK TAKE SOME PICS BRO!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7119 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7112 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7054 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



IMG_7046 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6908 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6908 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6833 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

ABEL760
MANIACO RIDER


:wave:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

javib760 said:


> ABEL760
> MANIACO RIDER
> 
> 
> :wave:


WHATS CRACKIN GOODTIMER....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE COACHELLA TTT


VIEJITOSCARSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

javib760 said:


> ABEL760
> MANIACO RIDER
> 
> 
> :wave:


 Q`VO JAVI..:wave:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CHECK OUT TONY COMPTON CLAUDIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REPPIN THE N I TTT
> 
> IMG_7004 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 looking good


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

this dude had a firme time


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttnew1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5631 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6248 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Kri kri kri kri (in a cricket voice) jajajaja Facebook time!!!


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

what up Valley, good luck to all car clubs and solo riders heading out to Las Vegas Super Show on sun, kill them out there, take lots of pics 

Coachella Valley Car Clubs TTMFT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ME AND HOMIES PUTTING IN WORK ..............................................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking good RO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CPT213 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

GREATNESS IS NOT IN WHERE WE STAND.BUT IN WHAT DIRECTION WE ARE MOVING.WE MUST SAIL SOMETHIMES WITH THE WIND AND SOMETIMES AGANST IT.
BUT SAIL WE MUST AND NOT DRIFT NOR LIE AT ANCHOR.........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VIEJITOSCARSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CHECK IT OUT GOODTIMES MMD GOT DOWN AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOODTIMESBIKE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4617 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


dam the floors are in good shape.....looks like your starting on your belair.:boink:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANGELDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7098 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> dam the floors are in good shape.....looks like your starting on your belair.:boink:


 IT'S AN IMPALA THE FLOOR CAME OUT OF A BEL AIR


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> IT'S AN IMPALA THE FLOOR CAME OUT OF A BEL AIR


oh shit :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

good luck to eveybody in vegas,have a safe trip.....too much work for me..uffin:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW THIS WEEKEND!!!
*








*ALREADY CARS HEADING OUT!!!
*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> GREATNESS IS NOT IN WHERE WE STAND.BUT IN WHAT DIRECTION WE ARE MOVING.WE MUST SAIL SOMETHIMES WITH THE WIND AND SOMETIMES AGANST IT.BUT SAIL WE MUST AND NOT DRIFT NOR LIE AT ANCHOR.........


 Go Fly your pegions


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> GREATNESS IS NOT IN WHERE WE STAND.BUT IN WHAT DIRECTION WE ARE MOVING.WE MUST SAIL SOMETHIMES WITH THE WIND AND SOMETIMES AGANST IT.BUT SAIL WE MUST AND NOT DRIFT NOR LIE AT ANCHOR.........


 Go fly a pegions


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> IT'S AN IMPALA THE FLOOR CAME OUT OF A BEL AIR


 Not hating just asking how can it be an Impala floor out of a bel air??? It either an impala or a bel air


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Not hating just asking how can it be an Impala floor out of a bel air??? It either an impala or a bel air


:dunno:better then buying new ones it like 3500 bucks.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> *LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW THIS WEEKEND!!!
> *
> View attachment 373093
> 
> ...


nice 2 door lin. conv. on top:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :dunno:better then buying new ones it like 3500 bucks.


 Car shop has them for $600.00 + shipping p/n 59-108641


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Car shop has them for $600.00 + shipping p/n 59-108641


 It fits both 1959 and 1960 full size Chevrolets


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


The show is on black top.. Just a reminder 6ft trophies and cash for best lowrider , dub, bomb, and motorcycle ... Also single and double pump hop CASH!!! Trophy most members...Bring an unwrapped toy to the Mexican industries booth for discount ... Thank you for the support !!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

El Profe said:


> Car shop has them for $600.00 + shipping p/n 59-108641


do they have parts for a 69 impala if they do can you give me web site and/or phone number thanks


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RF PREZ said:


> The show is on black top.. Just a reminder 6ft trophies and cash for best lowrider , dub, bomb, and motorcycle ... Also single and double pump hop CASH!!! Trophy most members...Bring an unwrapped toy to the Mexican industries booth for discount ... Thank you for the support !!!


 Homies when you say most members Are you mean most car ? Most colors ? Or most plaques ? No madder it should be a great show cause the valley is going to support you.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE 

prestige Q-VO FRANKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4617 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LINCLONCONVERT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ABLES TRUCK1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JEFEDEJEFES by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BABYJOE222 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BABYJOE333 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Homies when you say most members Are you mean most car ? Most colors ? Or most plaques ? No madder it should be a great show cause the valley is going to support you.


 Plaques on cars!!! Bikes will count also if represented by plaque or banner ... Thanks for the bringing it up .. Thanks for the support


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> LINCLONCONVERT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


wtf?? omar your in vegas?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

El Profe said:


> Not hating just asking how can it be an Impala floor out of a bel air??? It either an impala or a bel air


 Jus in case u never swapped out a complete floor the bel air floor will fit an IMPALA AND THE PROJECT WERE WORKIN IS A 58 IMPALA so the homie bought a bel air with a solid floor so we. Could swap out the floor. I hope i made my self clear enough. NINTENDO OR NO NINTENdo


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> LINCLONCONVERT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 Can't wait to get a pik of that mofo with the top down tomarrow


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DAVIDRIM by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Can't wait to get a pik of that mofo with the top down tomarrow


TRY TO GET SOME FRAME PICS LOOKS LIKE A STRAIGHT SEBRING TOP NO MODS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> wtf?? omar your in vegas?


NO BRO I HAVE A QUINCE HERE IN THE VALLE


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RF PREZ said:


> Plaques on cars!!! Bikes will count also if represented by plaque or banner ... Thanks for the bringing it up .. Thanks for the support


 Firme


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Cool it your show


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5971 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOODTIMESBIKE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

You guys in Vegas have a firme time i rember back back in 1981when i drove 72 4- door lifted only from the front all the way to Fresno i had one of my best time in my life


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lagenteflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6235 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6825 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6819 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> Jus in case u never swapped out a complete floor the bel air floor will fit an IMPALA AND THE PROJECT WERE WORKIN IS A 58 IMPALA so the homie bought a bel air with a solid floor so we. Could swap out the floor. I hope i made my self clear enough. NINTENDO OR NO NINTENdo


 Now i intendo I thought it wa a 60 " sorry"


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE DE COACHELLA TO THE TOP



VIEJITOSCARSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> Jus in case u never swapped out a complete floor the bel air floor will fit an IMPALA AND THE PROJECT WERE WORKIN IS A 58 IMPALA so the homie bought a bel air with a solid floor so we. Could swap out the floor. I hope i made brmy self clear enough. NINTENDO OR NO NINTENdo


 Bro where are you you doing this can I see this done ? Love to see it and you what I have a brand new grill dash trim tail light maybe hub cap spinners from the 58 I sold to Ceasar !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5631 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GIMG_5631 by familiagrafix, on goFlickr


 go to sleep way


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE 
*TopDogg QVO TOPPDOGG*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> go to sleep way


THE KISSING ASS STARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAKE UP YOUR MIND OVIDIO WHAT DO YOU WANT YOUR TO OLD FOR THIS SHIT!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THE KISSING ASS STARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAKE UP YOUR MIND OVIDIO WHAT DO YOU WANT YOUR TO OLD FOR THIS SHIT!


 Your still up way


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttnew1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=373357&stc=1&d=1318104684Adrian couldn't go to Vegas but is cruising the streets of Coachella


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO ESE10


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

61neb said:


> do they have parts for a 69 impala if they do can you give me web site and/or phone number thanks


 Car shop in oc 1800-235-2470 58-72 Chevys


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

El Profe said:


> Bro where are you you doing this can I see this done ? Love to see it and you what I have a brand new grill dash trim tail light maybe hub cap spinners from the 58 I sold to Ceasar !!!


 Come by the shop perfect kolors on oleander


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

krysler300 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=373357&stc=1&d=1318104684Adrian couldn't go to Vegas but is cruising the streets of Coachella


 That's my boy don't worry I'm about to hit the street of Vegas and ill have some cold ones for the homies that couldn't make it


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

For you homies that are starting out I have two pump and two italian Chrome dumps for sell. $ 50.00 for one pump with #8 pump head , $75.00 for the other it has # 10 head with a aluminum fat block prestone starter. Dumps. $30.00 each or $ 150.00 for everything .


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

For you homies that are starting out I have two pump and two italian Chrome dumps for sell. $ 50.00 for one pump with #8 pump head , $75.00 for the other it has # 10 head with a aluminum fat block, prestone starter. $30.00 for each dump or $ 150.00 for everything .


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CHECK IT OUT GOODTIMES MMD GOT DOWN AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GOODTIMESBIKE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


RAY RAY PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE MIGHTY GOODTIMES....:thumbsup:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THE KISSING ASS STARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAKE UP YOUR MIND OVIDIO WHAT DO YOU WANT YOUR TO OLD FOR THIS SHIT!


 KISSING ASS ???????? BUT YOUR RITE HES TO OLD FOR THIS SHIT ,BUT HE HAS NOTHING ELSE TO DO SO WATCH OUT OMAR HE MAY CATCH UP TO YOU (4260 POST) HE ALREADY HAS 38 :roflmao:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

this is the internet..why is there beef on here.. i thought this was made to show your ride..and socialize with other clubs.. and to promote car shows n events.. not to b fighting like if this was myspace or facebook.. so keep the peace.. and watch out for the six duece..gettin painted soon...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

That's correct, this is the Internet. Enjoy it, use it, respect each other and don't harbor bad feelings toward each other because of comments made................or I will DELETE this topic. 
This is the second time I have had to come on to this topic because of complaints. Some members need to learn respect, have maturity and avoid making childish posts that are negative......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BACK TO NORMAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lagenteflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JEFE'S BOMBITTA WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


JEFEDEJEFES by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GABRIL'S CLEAN 64 SUPER SPORT IMPALA WILL BE THERE LINE THEM UP VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



IMG_6245 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5971 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5631 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ABEL'S BOMB CADDIE AND TRUCK WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!


IMG_6298 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6297 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Que paso Omar. I've been gone for a bit, but back on LIL trying to keep it clean. Ya Sabes, fighting is bad for La Raza.



OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE
> *TopDogg QVO TOPPDOGG*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> Que paso Omar. I've been gone for a bit, but back on LIL trying to keep it clean. Ya Sabes, fighting is bad for La Raza.


ALL GOOD BRO GRACIAS DONT LET A COUPLE HATERS KICK US OFF ILL JUST DO MY THING ! I HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO THE ROYAL FANTASIES SHOW!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

El Profe said:


> Car shop in oc 1800-235-2470 58-72 Chevys


Thanks


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CHECK IT OUT GOODTIMES MMD GOT DOWN AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMESBIKE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 Good looking out..!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

-GT- RAY said:


> Good looking out..!



NO PROBLEM RAY!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY 2011 CLUB OF THE YEAR!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 373705
> ROLLERZ ONLY 2011 CLUB OF THE YEAR!!
> 
> 
> *​GOOD JOB ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 373705
> ROLLERZ ONLY 2011 CLUB OF THE YEAR!!


they win it every year.......


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> krysler300 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 373705
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

found anthor video of CV rollerz....can somebody fix video


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

TopDogg said:


> That's correct, this is the Internet. Enjoy it, use it, respect each other and don't harbor bad feelings toward each other because of comments made................or I will DELETE this topic. This is the second time I have had to come on to this topic because of complaints. Some members need to learn respect, have maturity and avoid making childish posts that are negative......


 your right no comet


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> You guys in Vegas have a firme time i rember back back in 1981when i drove 72 4- door lifted only from the front all the way to Fresno i had one of my best time in my life


 Going to car show out out of town staying in a motel with the club that is the bomb


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

TopDogg said:


> That's correct, this is the Internet. Enjoy it, use it, respect each other and don't harbor bad feelings toward each other because of comments made................or I will DELETE this topic. This is the second time I have had to come on to this topic because of complaints. Some members need to learn respect, have maturity and avoid making childish posts that are negative......


 Bro who are you one of Omar grouips or is you Omar


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Bro who are you one of Omar grouips or is you Omar


 sorry bro but have you notice all negative coments come from Omar ???


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Imperial valley sorry the Latinos will miss your show this year but were are making plan for your next year show 20 years will be there,


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

El Profe said:


> Bro who are you one of Omar grouips or is you Omar


THIS DUDE IS IN CHARGE OF THIS SITE BRO AKA "MODERATOR"...:biggrin:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ALL GOOD BRO GRACIAS DONT LET A COUPLE HATERS KICK US OFF ILL JUST DO MY THING ! I HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO THE ROYAL FANTASIES SHOW!


 Homies if you their look me up I will have my 62 the Sleeping Beauty their and maybe we can take lay it low in a new direction .


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> Come by the shop perfect kolors on oleander


 Thanks I will be there I know Omar say it kissing ass but I am a car guy so I don't care what he has to say


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Next week Pomona


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

DAM TOPPDOG IS GIVING US A WARNING TO DELETE THIS TOPIC COME ON GUYS LETS KEEP IT COOL WE ALL KNOW WHERE EVERYBODY LIVES OR HANGS OUT SO DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO OFF LAYITLOW OR LET IT GO. BY THE WAY *TOPPDOG *IS A MODERATOR WICH MEANS HE WORKS FOR LAYITLOW HE CAN DELETE ONE OF US OR ALL EVEN SUSPEND US LETS MOVE FORWARD KEEP IT CLEAN THANKS FOR YOUR TIME VALLE GOT TO LOVE IT C.V.T.T.M.F.T.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

El Profe said:


> Next week Pomona


GOT TO GO AND FIND SOME GOODIES SEE YOU THERE


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

THE MODERATORS NAMES ARE AT THE BOTTOM OF EVERY FORUM HERES THE LIST FOR POST YOUR RIDES
*Moderators of this Forum
k gee™,BUD,Joe6pt0,LunaticMark,oneclick,Mr Impala,Big Rich,JasonJ,NIMSTER64,blueouija,ricndaregal,TopDogg,Brahma Brian,61 Impala on 3,DRLOWZ,Bejeweled_65,OGJordan,CoupeDTS,1 LO 64,Skim,*IF YOU NEED HELP YOU CAN CONTACT ANY OF THEM AND THEY CAN HELP YOU THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR TIME


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*http://4myride.com/event/10-9-2011/L...NV-EfDDcBaA12f

PICS FROM THE VEGAS SHOW*


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

TTT. :drama::drama::nicoderm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lagenteflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

TopDogg said:


> That's correct, this is the Internet. Enjoy it, use it, respect each other and don't harbor bad feelings toward each other because of comments made................or I will DELETE this topic.
> This is the second time I have had to come on to this topic because of complaints. Some members need to learn respect, have maturity and avoid making childish posts that are negative......


Hey TOPPDOGG, I would hate to see a topic I started for the Valle I live in be deleted becuase of some childish BS. 
How about suspending the people who are on here talking trash instead? Why make the whole Valle pay for the actions of a few people?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

OK, that will work. The next confrontational post from a member will earn him a one week vacation.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

turtlerf said:


> Hey TOPPDOGG, I would hate to see a topic I started for the Valle I live in be deleted becuase of some childish BS.
> How about suspending the people who are on here talking trash instead? Why make the whole Valle pay for the actions of a few people?


know that sounds fair good looking out guys:wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *http://4myride.com/event/10-9-2011/L...NV-EfDDcBaA12f
> 
> PICS FROM THE VEGAS SHOW*


nice find omar:thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

TopDogg said:


> OK, that will work. The next confrontational post from a member will earn him a one week vacation.


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> OK, that will work. The next confrontational post from a member will earn him a one week vacation.


SOUND FAIR TO ME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MUCH LOVE FROM THE VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



viejitos26ann by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JEFEDEJEFES by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0001 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Was up people, here is a little info from our Triny. Good service.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

to the top ...............................RO.............


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> to the top ...............................RO.............


Hell ya


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> JEFEDEJEFES by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 is this ride from the Valle ??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GABRIEL1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

vegas show.. nice cars....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

valle de coachella and valle imperial RO.........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

STRATOSPHERE CASINO ,VALLE DE COACHELLA..............................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

We know you have more then that


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


What is orlando looking at if the girls are in front of the car hahaha


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Hahaha


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> What is orlando looking at if the girls are in front of the car hahaha


INDIO TOOK THE PIC WITH MY CAMARA ,GOT COUGHT CHECKING OUT THE NICE DETAIL IN HYDRO SET UP......


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Any pics of this hydro set up you say lol


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 Come out and support our youth ... More Entertainment added .. Thanks to all CV clubs and solo riders


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFMAP1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Valle to the top


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WHATS UP COACHELLA 
TTMFT!!!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

ttt for the valle 
latino classics in the house


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COCHELA VALLE TO TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LOWER LEFT 1988 TOP LEFT 1991 TOP RIGHT 2005









CRUSIERS SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT 2009

2011


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

PICTURES LOOK GOOD CLAUDIO...KEEP 'EM COMING!
:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LIVING LA VIDA LOCA TO THE TOP KEEP RIDING :finger:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

some modivation for you bomba projects


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LEADERS ARE NOT FOLLOWERS
NEWILLUSIONS 4LIFE


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


 That's what's up showing Love To The Hole Valley Keep The Picks Comming


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Dam great picture but what lay it Low need a Photographer that does not belone to a club so any and every ride form the valley is shown


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Great Pic get down CLaudio


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRUE RIDERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

VALLE DE COACHELLA CAR CLUBS!
SORRY IF YOU WERE'NT THERE YOU WERE'NT IN THE PIC!!


VIEJITOSCARSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7004 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6993 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> LEADERS ARE NOT FOLLOWERSNEWILLUSIONS 4LIFE


 any person and ever person think they can lead but only a person with experience can do it !!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6329 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5123 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5138 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5141 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> Any pics of this hydro set up you say lol











heres a pic that i got from another topic its clean ass hydro set up ....................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> any person and ever person think they can lead but only a person with experience can do it !!!!!


:yes: can you repeat the question or the anwser


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

here another pic from that 65 impala its a beautiful car ..getting ideas for my 66 conv.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> :yes: can you repeat the question or the anwser


 It means a person has to be experience to be able to lead , not any body can do it the right way.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> It means a person has to be experience to be able to lead , not any body can do it the right way.


 amen bro


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

El Profe said:


> It means a person has to be experience to be able to lead , not any body can do it the right way.











we know what you mean .lol.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> we know what you mean .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> MY BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

All lay it low partincenpents we should get together at round table and have some beer and Pizza


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> All lay it low partincenpents we should get together at round table and have some beer and Pizza


amen bro last sunday evrybody had there club meetings we should of posted so we would have cruzed im not a shop owner so i could aford vegas but 20 dollars gas to tall cans n wine for the wife and we cruzed ended up at shakes n more beer


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SOBOBA WINNERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0171 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMHHHHHHHHHHHH ​DULCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0220 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0253 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


tttnew1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

_*STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> amen bro last sunday evrybody had there club meetings we should of posted so we would have cruzed im not a shop owner so i could aford vegas but 20 dollars gas to tall cans n wine for the wife and we cruzed ended up at shakes n more beer


no beer for me ,my only bad habit is cars...........................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> no beer for me ,my only bad habit is cars...........................


1 or 2 ok 3 4 for me every other wk thats y i went 4 a 20 min jog rite now x diabetic


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

any body have or no were to get glass so we pick up at pomona n who shortens drive lines


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

this 1 reminds me of the bomb from ROYAL VILLAGE they called theTHE EASTER EGG


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NOT FROM THE VALLE BUT NEED MODIVATION 4 MY 41 DRIVABLE BOMBAS TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> LOWER LEFT 1988 TOP LEFT 1991 TOP RIGHT 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> any body have or no were to get glass so we pick up at pomona n who shortens drive lines


I SALE GLASS AND CUT GLASS FOR OLD CARS AND TRUCKS CLEAR, BRONZE AND GRAY GLASS. ON THE DRIVELINES THERE A GUY NEXT DOOR TO CARLOS GLASS BY THE JUNKYARDS I PAYED $60.00 BUCKS TO CUT MY 760 777-0361


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

NICE PICS


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle hope you guys have a good weekend cool weather is getting here time to cruise those rides homie 

latino classics 30 yrs strong homies


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Carnales Unidos Super Show October 16 2011 *Carnales Unidos *proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs all solo riders and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the kern county fairgrounds Sunday October 16 2011. This year’s shows proceeds will be benefiting the Jamison center who provide a safe haven for abused, neglected and abandoned children. We will be providing non-stop entertainment from Cholo DJ all the way from Los Angeles mixing up your favorite old school jams as well as showcasing Kern County’s finest in the talent show. Future champs (kidsboxing club) of Shafter will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fightsfor all the aficionados of the sport. 3 big screens TV’s will be in the redzone playing your favorite NFL games throughout the day so you don’t miss that touchdown or tackle. Bako Bullyz will be in the house displaying they baddest pit bulls from around the state. And to top it off with the help and support from the lowriding and customized car community, we will have cars and trucks from throughout central Cali displaying and showcasing there beautiful rides for all to see. Food and drink vendors will be there so come hungry!!!! Carnales Unidos wouldn’t be who we are today without the support from the community and everyone who has helped us throughout the years from our first show held in 1977 (the old school poster, does anyone remember being there) until now. Thank You. Carnales Unidos. Any show questions call Harvey @ 661 340 1207. booth and vendor info call cirilo @ 661 340 0004 :thumbsup:
*CarnalesUnidos







































*​


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone interested in my 97 blazer? I'm trying to trade it fora low low check my topic for more details or just call or txt me to 760 960 2143


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow Claudio I Didnt Know There Was That Many Cars In The Valley
Keep The Good Pics Comming Of ALL THE CLUBS Out There :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Wow Claudio I Didnt Know There Was That Many Cars In The Valley
> Keep The Good Pics Comming Of ALL THE CLUBS Out There :thumbsup:


YOU NEED TO GO TO MORE THEN 4 CAR SHOW A YEAR AND MAYBE YOU WILL NOTICE THAT THERE'S CARS COMING OUT EVERY MONTH!


IMG_5123 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

VALLE DE COACHELLA CAR CLUBS TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREET by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*4 1/2 YEARS STRONGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
STREET KINGZ & STREET QUEENZ*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

turtlerf said:


> Hey Claudio, When are you guys going to put on another softball tourney?


wat up turtle we got our pre reg will drop of next wk got meeting on sun. we could get the fields but we the club is looking into geting something together hope every bodys ready late this year or beging of next yr hows yr kids team doing u still coaching


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

61neb said:


> I SALE GLASS AND CUT GLASS FOR OLD CARS AND TRUCKS CLEAR, BRONZE AND GRAY GLASS. ON THE DRIVELINES THERE A GUY NEXT DOOR TO CARLOS GLASS BY THE JUNKYARDS I PAYED $60.00 BUCKS TO CUT MY 760 777-0361


 thanks ben gilbert rodriguez said u did his vent window on his 41 i b seen u when im ready club member is looking for chevell front winshield


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

cover MR ROYAL ROYAL VILLAGE CC MECCA BADDEST CADILAC FEATURE TWICE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

making a very impressive stride VILLAGE PRIDE bc mecca ca qvo month later lowrider bike feature


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP ILL POST OTHER LOWRIDER SMALL PICK WERE NEW ILLUSIONS REP THE VALLE THRU OUT SOUTH WEST SHOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS COMING OUT SOON


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BELAIRS N A 2 10 CHEVYS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WHOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


ILL BE GETING SOME OLD SCOOL PIC FROM ROYAL VILLAGE THOSE CARS WERE FKN BAD LOOKING 4 THE BABY LINCON N A ELCO FKN BAD


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

FABIANS BODY SHOP BOOST THE ECONAMY PAY HIM A VISIT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Wow Claudio I Didnt Know There Was That Many Cars In The Valley
> Keep The Good Pics Comming Of ALL THE CLUBS Out There :thumbsup:


POST SOME OF THOSE OLD PICS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NOT FROM THE VALLE MODIVATION FOR ALL YOU TRUCK BUILDERS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> we know what you mean .lol.


Yes you do


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREET by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JEFEDEJEFES by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4617 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CPT213 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VIEJITOSCARSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5631 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> lagenteflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr



:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

WE NEED SOME PERFORMERS FOR THE SHOW ANY ONE KNOW BIG JAY'S NUMBER!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lagenteflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr
so far...

CROWD CC

OLDIES SD

HEAVY HITTERS CC

DUKES SD CC

TRAFFIC CC

JUST 2 LOW CC

ROLLERS ONLY CC (MULTIPLE CHAPTERS)

INDIVIDUALS SD 

DELEGATION CC

UNITED DREAMS CC

PACHUCOS CC

STREET KINGZ CC

ROYAL FANTASIES CC

VIEJITOS CC VALLE DE COACHELLA

DESERT DREAMS CC

DEL VALLE CC

GOOD TIMES CC


JUST TO NAME A FEW....


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> any body have or no were to get glass so we pick up at pomona n who shortens drive lines


 Yes Down on junk yard row the first junk yard on your left the man name is Manuel Diaz he does a great job


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

El Profe said:


> Yes Down on junk yard row the first junk yard on your left the man name is Manuel Diaz he does a great job


and fast it only took him about 2 hrs. got it the same day:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

TopDogg said:


> That's correct, this is the Internet. Enjoy it, use it, respect each other and don't harbor bad feelings toward each other because of comments made................or I will DELETE this topic. This is the second time I have had to come on to this topic because of complaints. Some members need to learn respect, have maturity and avoid making childish posts that are negative......


 Yes bro are you monitoring the sight why does Omar13 post the same old pictures over and over again. Then he start talk shit to other member and cries when it return and deletes are posting but keeps his up?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> lagenteflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> so far...
> 
> CROWD CC
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFMAP1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



*PRE REG.RAZA GOOD SPOT'S ALL DAY EVENT !

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_0220 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0253 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...




nice job turning the leafing and candy.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> nice job turning the leafing and candy.....



A LIL STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ THANKS!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Omar if you you have 72 hr to delete Mr Monte picture on page 715 or your going to be reported to the authorities for posting porn!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> lagenteflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> so far...
> 
> CROWD CC
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

circle k of north indio ...................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> circle k of north indio ...................


:roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

got started on the fenders and door body work and blocking.........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> got started on the fenders and door body work and blocking.........


60 OR 59 JAJAJAJA I CANT TELL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GABRIEL64SK by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/100_1617.jpg[/IMG
we made a little bit of progress on that floor,,,,,,,


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


team work......Rollerz only.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

the homie sergio.........................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ay te va indio.................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > lagenteflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BABYJOE333 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=376867&stc=1&d=1318605932Rollerz Only TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*VIEJITO'S VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!! CAR WASH!

GRACIAS TO ALL THAT SHOWED SOME LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


















































































*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice pic.!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

51gjr said:


> Nice pic.!!!


 Go to sleep piesa


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> BABYJOE333 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> BABYJOE333 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> VIEJITOS BABYJOE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> :thumbsup:



_*GRACIAS BRO!*_


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Dam Omar baboso I thought I was your bad as classic wagon !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREET by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CREEPERVIEJITOS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VIEJITOSCARSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Went Cruising Friday Night For A Bit 
Then Saturday Night All Night
And A Quick One Right Now After I Got Off Work 
Nothing Like Cruising Your Own Car 

I Think Its Going Down Next Week To Haha


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*MAD METHOD DESIGNS!













*


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup Yup


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

El Profe said:


> I am hoping next week you guy invite I think after 6 year I ready to drive my 62 again


Haha Lets Make It Happen 
Just Hope Ur Blind Ass Can See At Night Haha


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

TopDogg said:


> BANNED!


 Did you see page 715 ?? Now what that shit ??? I just wanted your attention so you could now what up but if you want just to ingnore it then be it


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Fair enough, I will check out that post.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Haha Lets Make It Happen Just Hope Ur Blind Ass Can See At Night Haha


 Might my last posting for been 50 I think I can see better at night


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Might my last posting for been 50 I think I can see better at night


ORAAAAA HAHAHAHA


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

It is my impression that a few members have disrespected others. No Banning for anyone, but be advised that any future negative comments MAY cause your account to be Banned.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

TopDogg said:


> No favoritism, you have not been Banned yet. You comment "Baboso" was uncalled for. You read my previous warning, all you have to do is abide by it.


 The word baboso is the same of saying hey way


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5123 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


*VALLE DE COACHELLA TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> It is my impression that a few members have disrespected others. No Banning for anyone, but be advised that any future negative comments MAY cause your account to be Banned.


THERE USED TO CALLING THE FAMILIA BABOSOS BUT THEM ARE FIGHTING WORDS IN MY HOUSE BRO !


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Come on Profe, we all know the correct terminoligy and the the meaning behind the interpetation (how it was used). 
Like I said, No Banning, but if there are issues resolve them by means of a PM. 



El Profe said:


> The word baboso is the same of saying hey way


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THERE USED TO CALLING THE FAMILIA BABOSOS BUT THEM ARE FIGHTING WORDS IN MY HOUSE BRO !


 no response for the respect of topp dog


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Gracias Profe. 

PEACE


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

To respect to top dogg no response


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

TopDogg said:


> Gracias Profe. PEACE


 Top dogg could you have him delete the the picture of mr Monte on page 715 it is very offensive it would be a great favor thank and will kept it cool.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GOODTIMESBIKE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


where did yu get this picture from..?Just curious..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

-GT- RAY said:


> where did yu get this picture from..?Just curious..


 THE HOMIE MAD METHOD DESIGN HERE IS HIS FACE BOOK!


http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002456725780


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Top dogg could you have him delete the the picture of mr Monte on page 715 it is very offensive it would be a great favor thank and will kept it cool.


 There is also one more Picture on page 716 please take care of this.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

-GT- RAY said:


> where did yu get this picture from..?Just curious..




IMG_5118 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7112 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7119 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7140 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CREEPERVIEJITOS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VIEJITOS BABYJOE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> *MAD METHOD DESIGNS!
> View attachment 378530
> View attachment 378532
> *


 No more funny pictures of you took care of your ass you and king kong be cool


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> we made a little bit of progress on that floor,,,,,,,


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

-GT- RAY said:


> where did yu get this picture from..?Just curious..


miles park indio,ca south east of park:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

61neb said:


> I SALE GLASS AND CUT GLASS FOR OLD CARS AND TRUCKS CLEAR, BRONZE AND GRAY GLASS. ON THE DRIVELINES THERE A GUY NEXT DOOR TO CARLOS GLASS BY THE JUNKYARDS I PAYED $60.00 BUCKS TO CUT MY 760 777-0361


u take him your car


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> u take him your car


I just took him my driveline and told him what trans I have and make,model and he new what to cut off it works great and looks clean so I chromed it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*EL PROFE...*CHECK IT OUT


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WHATS UP COACHELLA VALLEY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFMAP1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

61neb said:


> I just took him my driveline and told him what trans I have and make,model and he new what to cut off it works great and looks clean so I chromed it


thanks


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

a couple of us wet crusing sunday after noon


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> circle k of north indio ...................


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

I cant beleave how much detail there is on "el rey":fool2:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Good morning valle tired as hell been at the hospital all night getting ready to welcome my baby boy a new addtion to the latino classics have a good day valle


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

classic68_fastback said:


> Good morning valle tired as hell been at the hospital all night getting ready to welcome my baby boy a new addtion to the latino classics have a good day valle


 Congratulations


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks indio


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> Good morning valle tired as hell been at the hospital all night getting ready to welcome my baby boy a new addtion to the latino classics have a good day valle


 Congratulations to u and yur family homie


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

classic68_fastback said:


> Good morning valle tired as hell been at the hospital all night getting ready to welcome my baby boy a new addtion to the latino classics have a good day valle


congrats have fun my is 7 months now they grow real fast :thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks rollerz


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5118 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


GT UP RAY RAY


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Well valle my baby boy came into this world yesterday at 11:30am wieghing in at 6lbs 5oz 19 long


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

classic68_fastback said:


> Well valle my baby boy came into this world yesterday at 11:30am wieghing in at 6lbs 5oz 19 long


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

classic68_fastback said:


> Well valle my baby boy came into this world yesterday at 11:30am wieghing in at 6lbs 5oz 19 long


Congrats


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Que-vo locos


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> *EL PROFE...*CHECK IT OUT
> View attachment 379478


 SLEEPING BEAUTY wake up time for some cruisining


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

classic68_fastback said:


> Well valle my baby boy came into this world yesterday at 11:30am wieghing in at 6lbs 5oz 19 long


CONGRATS BRO...:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

This morning i was at Goodies. When this youngster was telling me how his club was the best in the valle because they had something like 30 cars. I told him that 30 car didn't make them the best club. I ask him what those 30 car had in common all had four tires? Then he ask what the cars in my club had in common our rules are all have to be Chevrolets or GM made all had to have CLEAN white walls rims have to be chrome spoke wheel 14" or 13" or OG tires. No gold or color trim Plaques must be brass. Those are our rules all other clubs have their's. Remember it Quality berfore Quanity


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Thanx to Senior Felix Trucking We are getting ready for La Gente show @ Imperial Valley!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> This morning i was at Goodies. When this youngster was telling me how his club was the best in the valle because they had something like 30 cars. I told him that 30 car didn't make them the best club. I ask him what those 30 car had in common all had four tires? Then he ask what the cars in my club had in common our rules are all have to be Chevrolets or GM made all had to have CLEAN white walls rims have to be chrome spoke wheel 14" or 13" or OG tires. No gold or color trim Plaques must be brass. Those are our rules all other clubs have their's. Remember it Quality berfore Quanity


 I forgot the most important of all a repercentable paint job and interior . Trunk and engine compartment !!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 381129
> Thanx to Senior Felix Trucking We are getting ready for La Gente show @ Imperial Valley!!


how are u going to get them off lol... good luck at show.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> I forgot the most important of all a repercentable paint job and interior . Trunk and engine compartment !!!!


sounds like low standards or medium more plaques no chrome suspension.


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0216 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Did somebody say Chrome


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice!!!!!Gracias for the support.
:thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle here is a pic of my baby boy the newest member to the latino classics:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!God Blessed.:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up valle here is a pic of my baby boy the newest member to the latino classics:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


congrats ese 1st baby cool :cheesy: and RAIDER NATION TO THE TOP now the 68 is getting built 4 him


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

see all you at local show club not ready for la gente show getting ready to show at traffic show good luck


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey indio what size is your moon roof? 42 or 44


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up valle here is a pic of my baby boy the newest member to the latino classics:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


congrats I missed you when you came by the pad ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> sounds like low standards or medium more plaques no chrome suspension.


 Sorry what I meant was the only brass plaque no gold or color rims or trim did you know that chrome is Mexican gold ?


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THERE USED TO CALLING THE FAMILIA BABOSOS BUT THEM ARE FIGHTING WORDS IN MY HOUSE BRO !


 W T F


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> WHATS UP mr. layitlow DO WE HAVE A PROBLEM ? I THOUGHT WE PUT ALL THIS SHIT ASIDE AND WERE JUST TALKING CARS? NOW YOU ARE NOT ONLY DISRESPECTING YOUR ELDERS AND CAR CLUBS BUT YOUR HITTIN HOME HOMIE WHEN YOU TALK ABOUT THE FAMILIA. IM SURE IF YOUR HEFE KNEW WHAT YOU WERE SAYING HE WOULD NOT BE TO PROUD OF YOU ,HE SEAMS LIKE A FISRME MAN


 bro your to late this old may be if you would stay in contact with the with us you would know what's up


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Sorry what I meant was the only brass plaque no gold or color rims or trim did you know that chrome is Mexican gold ?[/QUOTE
> oh :happysad:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> congrats ese 1st baby cool :cheesy: and RAIDER NATION TO THE TOP now the 68 is getting built 4 him


 So that mean your car will not be ready for 18 years???


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> So that mean your car will not be ready for 18 years???


EASY CARNAL SLOW DOWN YOU BETTER START USING THE COMPUTER INSTEAD OF THE IPHONE I THINK YOU ARE GETTING A HEAD OF YOUR SELF ...LOL


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

53bear said:


> DSCF0216 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Did somebody say Chrome


 dam that looks like a trip to Mexicali to Antonio's


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> bro your to late this old may be if you would stay in contact with the with us you would know what's up


 SHIT BRO THATS ONLY 5 DAYS AGO !!!!!! WTF


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

53bear said:


> DSCF0216 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Did somebody say Chrome


WILL THAT FIT ON MY BOMB?LOL, THATS GIVING YOUR BOMB SOME LOVE,LOOKS REAL GOOD !!!!!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> EASY CARNAL SLOW DOWN YOU BETTER START USING THE COMPUTER INSTEAD OF THE IPHONE I THINK YOU ARE GETTING A HEAD OF YOUR SELF ...LOL


 like I said if you stay in contact you would know what's up


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> like I said if you stay in contact you would know what's up


 ALRITE BIG BRO I WILL CALL MORE OFTEN SEAMS LIKE YOU MISS ME :worship:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> EASY CARNAL SLOW DOWN YOU BETTER START USING THE COMPUTER INSTEAD OF THE IPHONE I THINK YOU ARE GETTING A HEAD OF YOUR SELF ...LOL


 I am a dedicate member of lay it low ever night between 9 PM to 12 AM ever night


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

why all the hate now this days we need to keep the peace:thumbsup::angel:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> ALRITE BIG BRO I WILL CALL MORE OFTEN SEAMS LIKE YOU MISS ME :worship:


 Yes you can call and say what's up not only when you need something Lots of love


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> why all the hate now this days we need to keep the peace:thumbsup::angel:


 This only brotherly love


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> This only brotherly love


 GOOD NITE CARNAL WILL SEE YOU SUNDAY AT THE MEETING ,YES I KNOW ABOUT THE MEETING.. JAMES IS COMING OVER SUNDAY AFTER CHURCH TO CHECK OUT MY BRAKES SEAMS FINE NOW ...SEE YOU THEN BIG BRO


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> GOOD NITE CARNAL WILL SEE YOU SUNDAY AT THE MEETING ,YES I KNOW ABOUT THE MEETING.. JAMES IS COMING OVER SUNDAY AFTER CHURCH TO CHECK OUT MY BRAKES SEAMS FINE NOW ...SEE YOU THEN BIG BRO


HEY PUT A PIC OF THE 62 ON YOUR PROFILE YOU CAN UP LOAD IT FROM YOUR COMPUTER OR I CAN EMAIL YOU APIC AND THEN POST IT


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> GOOD NITE CARNAL WILL SEE YOU SUNDAY AT THE MEETING ,YES I KNOW ABOUT THE MEETING.. JAMES IS COMING OVER SUNDAY AFTER CHURCH TO CHECK OUT MY BRAKES SEAMS FINE NOW ...SEE YOU THEN BIG BRO


 good night it Friday I still have to get my u-tube fix after ever body on lay it low goes to sleep. I still have a good charge


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Latino classics ttt homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

9FOR 9 STREET KINGS AT THE LAGENTE SHOW TTT PICS UP SOON 4 1/2 YEARS STRONG!!!!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool thats firme post pics


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> Cool thats firme post pics


x87


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0671 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0659 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0654 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ JEFES 49 AND 37 BOMB'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Did any body got to see my sleeping beauty on the street this afternoon I finally got to drive it my self after 6 years It felt really good did't hit the swithes on the road but that tomorrow (I went to pick up Omar but he was not home he must of been in Imperial). Ha Ha bro I miss you !!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Where are you guys at king kon , mr monte, Latino 52 beentherdonethat, suresmokealot I am all by my self !!!! Even Omar


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

classic68_fastback said:


> Latino classics ttt homie


 Have you notice how your the only one that that keeps using our club name may be you should go to the meetings to know what up please donot use again !!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

to the top rollerz..............................................


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Where are you guys at king kon , mr monte, Latino 52 beentherdonethat, suresmokealot I am all by my self !!!! Even Omar


lol yeah sometimes it gets lonely...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up valle here is a pic of my baby boy the newest member to the latino classics:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Sorry it not up to you to say who will be a LC member


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Sorry it not up to you to say who will be a LC member


back off big dog ,lol hey got your message but was in indio hills no reseption got home little while ago ,,,dont think i will make it to the meeting tomarrow family day despensa ,,,,,,breakfest holloween costume shopping for girl and a movie sorry


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Where are you guys at king kon , mr monte, Latino 52 beentherdonethat, suresmokealot I am all by my self !!!! Even Omar


 I'm going to make u a Facebook And u can add all kinds of people Just to talk to and fight with!! U need a new hobby I think u need to buy another car to work on something this Internet shit isent for you Ha well see u at the meeting


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> back off big dog ,lol hey got your message but was in indio hills no reseption got home little while ago ,,,dont think i will make it to the meeting tomarrow family day despensa ,,,,,,breakfest holloween costume shopping for girl and a movie sorry


 sorry bro you don't know what's up


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> I'm going to make u a Facebook And u can add all kinds of people Just to talk to and fight with!! U need a new hobby I think u need to buy another car to work on something this Internet shit isent for you Ha well see u at the meeting


 Guess what just bought a $2000.00 camera really cheep so get ready


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> sorry bro you don't know what's up


 Ya ya ya


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> back off big dog ,lol hey got your message but was in indio hills no reseption got home little while ago ,,,dont think i will make it to the meeting tomarrow family day despensa ,,,,,,breakfest holloween costume shopping for girl and a movie sorry


 come on bro are the girls old enough to pick a custume for them self ??? You should go meeting to congratulate you Prospect Mikei for getting his plaque!!! It time you let the women do their thing with out you


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> I'm going to make u a Facebook And u can add all kinds of people Just to talk to and fight with!! U need a new hobby I think u need to buy another car to work on something this Internet shit isent for you Ha well see u at the meeting


 it not fighting just setting people straight go to bed king kong


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> back off big dog ,lol hey got your message but was in indio hills no reseption got home little while ago ,,,dont think i will make it to the meeting tomarrow family day despensa ,,,,,,breakfest holloween costume shopping for girl and a movie sorry


 Breakfest should be done by noon meeting is at 3 pm have some me time bro


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Sorry it not up to you to say who will be a LC member


 Wow go ride ur scooter and im not saying its up to me but thanks for sayin congrats i did not know u r god fool


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 9FOR 9 STREET KINGS AT THE LAGENTE SHOW TTT PICS UP SOON 4 1/2 YEARS STRONG!!!!


TTTLETS SEE THE COOL FLIKS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Where are you guys at king kon , mr monte, Latino 52 beentherdonethat, suresmokealot I am all by my self !!!! Even Omar


TWITTER FB SPOT LIGHT CRUSING I SEEN THE 62 BASKET BALL AT PINGIN doing sume sunday crusing crusing the parks weres the raider game


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Have you notice how your the only one that that keeps using our club name may be you should go to the meetings to know what up please donot use again !!!


 Damn homie y u so mad need to smile or laugh u might live a lil longer


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*PIC'S FOR THE LA GENTE SHOW!!!!!!!!!


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.190505721026702.46512.100002018257338&type=3*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

POST THE PICTURES HOMIE YOU KNOW US Gs DONT GO ON FACEBOOK


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> POST THE PICTURES HOMIE YOU KNOW US Gs DONT GO ON FACEBOOK


JUST GO TO THE LINK YOU CAN SEE THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CUSTOM BANNERS BY ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Nice hahahaha


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> TTTLETS SEE THE COOL FLIKS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> [
> *​GOOD JOB ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


rolled in deep...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


i cant tell if thats spikes car or not?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i cant tell if thats spikes car or not?


Its not


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Nice PRZ.


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 "CONGATS ON A GOOD SHOW ROLLERZ"


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

good time at la gente car show..... "9 for 9":boink:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> [/\NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> good time at la gente car show..... "9 for 9":boink:
> 
> 
> *STREET KINGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :420:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i cant tell if thats spikes car or not?


 THAT IS SPIKES CAR BRO


----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

it is spikes old car...


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i cant tell if thats spikes car or not?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

classic68_fastback said:


> Wow go ride ur scooter and im not saying its up to me but thanks for sayin congrats i did not know u r god fool


 You better give me a call you know were you can get my number as ASAP you know where to get my number need talk To you ASAP give me a call


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RO INDIO 321 said:
> 
> 
> > [/\NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> You better give me a call you know were you can get my number as ASAP you know where to get my number need talk To you ASAP give me a call


 You ask for it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

classic68_fastback said:


> Damn homie y u so mad need to smile or laugh u might live a lil longer


 You sneak bast I with I would seen this before the meeting


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 Omar we all who it belongs too Just show us the ride!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

LATINO52chevy said:


> "CONGATS ON A GOOD SHOW ROLLERZ"


 THANKS


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

El Profe said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > just a question no insulate to no body is that DIRT ???
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> El Profe said:
> 
> 
> > No its some fucked up asphalt but we make it look good.
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


i like the engraving on this 300:nicoderm:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

omar.soto96 said:


> it is spikes old car...


i knew it no body else has suspension like that....thanks


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i like the engraving on this 300:nicoderm:


Yes it is!!


----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats to all car clubs who went out to Imperial 

(9 for 9) thats right STREET KINGZ TTT, good job fam :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

El Profe said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > just a question no insulate to no body is that DIRT ???
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

LATINO52chevy said:


> "CONGATS ON A GOOD SHOW ROLLERZ"


Thanks L.C.


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

2 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Mexicali Chapter


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

61neb said:


> El Profe said:
> 
> 
> > Ya 12 cars 18 trophys thanks
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

omar hard at work


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr

rfshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr

rfshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> omar hard at work
> View attachment 383109
> [
> *COVERING THE WORLD ONE SHOT AT A TIME THANK'S FELIX FAM.*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> 2 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Mexicali Chapter



SK IN CHICALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*SK LIFER FROM BIRTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

4 1/2 YEARS STRONG!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Royal Fantasies SHOW THIS SUNDAY LINE THEM UP!!!!!!!!

**LINE THEM UP!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREET by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFMAP1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Whats up valle way to rep the valle at the la gente show


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DANNYFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*BEST FEATURE ON LAYITLOW (EDIT POST)
JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT SKLIFERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DANNYFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0659 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


*BOMBS AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STREETKINGZBOMBSQUAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0654 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*JEFE'S BOMBITAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

61neb said:


> View attachment 383107
> View attachment 383108


 What's orlando try to do jump.over the border


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0253 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
_​STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0171 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
_Ist Place at Imperial La Gente Show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> What's orlando try to do jump.over the border


lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GABRIEL1 by familiagrafix, oSS
_

​SS1964IMPALA!!!!!!!!!!!!STREETKINGZ!
_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE IN IMPERIAL HOMIES!
:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_IT'S 9PM IM OUT JAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD JOB AT THE LAGENTE SHOW RAZA !!!!!!!!!! STREETKINGZ-ROLLERZONLY-
VIEJITOS-CESAR'S TEQUILERO/PATRON/41 CONVERT-
SERGIO UNIQUES-CITY CRUISERS-FAMILIA VC-
MANIACOS-AND FAMILIAGRAFIX ME FOR COVERING THE SHOW
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DANNYFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr

_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0671 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

_​CHANGE IT UP EVERY YEAR SKLIFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr

rfshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitos26ann by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7112 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7098 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> What's orlando try to do jump.over the border











part time job working for the US BORDER PATROL.so keep your eyes open indio and kids .por que te vas para guatemala con tus jefes.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> [/
> 
> 
> ORALE NICE TAGGIN!


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


> _IT'S 9PM IM OUT JAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD JOB AT THE LAGENTE SHOW RAZA !!!!!!!!!! STREETKINGZ-ROLLERZONLY-
> VIEJITOS-CESAR'S TEQUILERO/PATRON/41 CONVERT-
> SERGIO UNIQUES-CITY CRUISERS-FAMILIA VC-
> MANIACOS-AND FAMILIAGRAFIX ME FOR COVERING THE SHOW
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DANNYFLYER1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DANNYFLYER1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MANIACOS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLLERZONLY 1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## el chiludo (Apr 30, 2008)

W H A T said:


> THAT IS SPIKES CAR BRO


 IT'S NOT SPIKES CAR IT'S A MANIACOS CAR


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> MANIACOS by familiagrafix, on Flickr



*MANIACOS PLAQUE MANIACOS CAR!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*AQUI ESTA JR VIEJITOS SB



VIEJITOSSB by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

el chiludo said:


> IT'S NOT SPIKES CAR IT'S A MANIACOS CAR


now it is....i like the leafing.


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

el chiludo said:


> IT'S NOT SPIKES CAR IT'S A MANIACOS CAR


Q`VO NINOTE. :wave:uffin:


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

What's crackin maniacs!!!


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i knew it no body else has suspension like that....thanks


 Yea rightt.. That's all LOCO'S FOR LIFE HYDRALICS!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

marky3 said:


> Yea rightt.. That's all LOCO'S FOR LIFE HYDRALICS!!!!


 stuck at 70"s


----------



## el chiludo (Apr 30, 2008)

Nah it was doing about 80"-83" and on the third lick it was on the bumper. MANIACOS is back


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> stuck at 70"s


 More like 80's and came down but you werent at the show to see it..


----------



## el chiludo (Apr 30, 2008)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> Q`VO NINOTE. :wave:uffin:


 Whatz good homie.....


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> stuck at 70"s


 Like my trunk says " PULL UP OR SHUT UP" lets hop Sunday at royal fantasy show my car is street come with $ cause all I see is talk from you


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

marky3 said:


> Yea rightt.. That's all LOCO'S FOR LIFE HYDRALICS!!!!


I thought the homie from Mexicali did that lock up...


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

marky3 said:


> Like my trunk says " PULL UP OR SHUT UP" lets hop Sunday at royal fantasy show my car is street come with $ cause all I see is talk from you


 that car smashes bumper


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​LINE UP THE HOPPERS!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

B Town Fernie said:


> that car smashes bumper



IMG_1997 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

B Town Fernie said:


> that car smashes bumper


MARK IS TALKING ABOUT HIS CUTTY NOT THE REGAL IN THE VIDEOS....QUE NO MARK.....


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

yup.... wuts sup abel?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

el chiludo said:


> Nah it was doing about 80"-83" and on the third lick it was on the bumper. MANIACOS is back


80s now? damn :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

B Town Fernie said:


> that car smashes bumper


the regal? hell yeah now u see cars doing 100 on two licks like san deigo.


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS C.C


----------



## el chiludo (Apr 30, 2008)

If you think its doing 70" bring something on Sunday that you think can fuck with it and well let everyone make a decision on it


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

maniacos al 100 not spikes car anymore .no haterz plz.pull up or shut up.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

*RIDES3**el chiludo*
*shoresmokesalot760*AGAIN DRAMA
*st1984*
*TONY M*
*marky3*
*maniacos760*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

el chiludo said:


> If you think its doing 70" bring something on Sunday that you think can fuck with it and well let everyone make a decision on it


it was doing 70s when spike had it. now u you have it in the 80s... im just making sure it was his old one....
are u guys going on crenshew too?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

TONY M said:


> maniacos al 100 not spikes car anymore .no haterz plz.pull up or shut up.


naw dog not hating just wondering.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

ABEL760 said:


> MARK IS TALKING ABOUT HIS CUTTY NOT THE REGAL IN THE VIDEOS....QUE NO MARK.....


post a video of this cutlass...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

marky3 said:


> MANIACOS C.C


NICE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


>


THAT DAY WAS CRAZY SPIKE WAS COOL AS FUCK HE WASNT MAD THE NEXT WEEK IT WAS FIXED


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DANNYFLYER1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DANNYFLYER1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

marky3 said:


> yup.... wuts sup abel?


WHATS UP HOMEBOY...YOU GETTING SOME SHIT LINED UP FOR THE SHOW IN PALM SPRINGS OR WHAT....:thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

B Town Fernie said:


> post a video of this cutlass...


ITS ON SOME MUSIC VIDEO BUT IM SURE SOME MANIACOS HAVE IT ON VIDEO.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


NICE PIC nice poster or busnisse card for a shop


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HOP THAT SHIT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> NICE PIC nice poster or busnisse card for a shop


yeah rollerz only business cards too.


----------



## el chiludo (Apr 30, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> naw dog not hating just wondering.[/QUOTESounds like your hating homie.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

WUTT IT DO COACHELLA VALLEY???? PUBLIC ENEMY C.C. SAYING WUTT UP :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

pasadena way of life show 90s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

lowrider mag 1985 july rep the valle way back oh wait the placa say MECCA qvo rep MECCA IN LOWRIDER TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

VILLAGE PRIDE bc MECCA 90S


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

POMONA THE SHOW WITH THE RIOTS REP THE VALLE OH WAIT THE BANNER SAID MECCA QVO TO THE TOP VALLE LOWRIDERS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

el chiludo said:


> shoresmokesalot760 said:
> 
> 
> > naw dog not hating just wondering.[/QUOTESounds like your hating homie.....
> ...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> lowrider mag 1985 july rep the valle way back oh wait the placa say MECCA qvo rep MECCA IN LOWRIDER TO THE TOP


 You did see sleeping beauty it in the same issue ???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTTVALLE DE COACHELLA


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WHATS UP VALLE DE COACHELLA TO THE TOP 

VALLEYS FINEST C.C TTMFT


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS COMING OUT.....PULL UP OR SHUT UP...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

I REMEMBER THOSE BIKES , FIRME PIC


beentheredonethat6 said:


> VILLAGE PRIDE bc MECCA 90S


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> You did see sleeping beauty it in the same issue ???


 Sorry Sleeping beauty was in June of 1985?but the Photo was taking the same day I took Larry the photographer down to Mecca


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Sorry Sleeping beauty was in June of 1985?but the Photo was taking the same day I took Larry the photographer down to Mecca











then the waite to see it it Nathen trujillo came to mecca n box canyon to take pics of the bikes


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

miles park


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

at the armory


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1948 dodge


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

nite crusing in the valle


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

mies park


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

miles park


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

R.O WHEN IS THE TOY DRIVE SO WE CAN GET READY


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

damn 1985 i was only 9 yrs old but those r some good pics homie back in the day firme


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RIDES3 said:


> R.O WHEN IS THE TOY DRIVE SO WE CAN GET READY


Dec. 4 at fantasy springs casino we will be passing out flyers at the show this Sunday thanks see you guys there


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> Dec. 4 at fantasy springs casino we will be passing out flyers at the show this Sunday thanks see you guys there


hell yeah ill be there.:nicoderm:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> then the waite to see it it Nathen trujillo came to mecca n box canyon to take pics of the bikes


 I was very first person in the Valle to subscribe to lowrider 2 issue in 1978


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

anybody got a clean 63 hood


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

760RoadMaster said:


> anybody got a clean 63 hood


 Snoop had one hit em up


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> View attachment 384775
> 
> View attachment 384773
> 
> View attachment 384774



nice .......................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

El Profe said:


> I was very first person in the Valle to subscribe to lowrider 2 issue in 1978


i remember my brother buying lowrider magazines at victor's market in indio. that was back in the days .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> i remember my brother buying lowrider magazines at victor's market in indio. that was back in the days .


 Who's your brother bro ??


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

760RoadMaster said:


> anybody got a clean 63 hood


if snoop dont have it nabor with the black glass house has one call him @ 760 880 1323 i think its purple and its for sale


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DANNYFLYER1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFMAP1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr



rfshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0659 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2078 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 FAMILIAGRAFIXDESIGNTOY DRIVE TIME


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Flyer looks good omar


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ITS COMING!!!GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST LOWRIDER CASR SHOW IN SOUTHERN AZ!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> $FOR SALE$


any offers


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Baddpinoy said:


> check this shit out!


:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a 97 town car for sale $2000 o.b.o or trade for a daily driver runs great cut rack for 3 pumps 6 batteries everything's out but the springs and cylinders and upper training arms never been hop or 3 wheel comes with the stock rims and 14' spokes rims for more info or pic call or text (760)-699-1821 David


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Beentheredonethat i found a page out Frime or Q-vo magazine from around 79 or 80 of the end barrio gang warfare car show in coachella Featureing Latin Lows Rest in peace Joe Palafox's De Soto and a 65 or 66 plymouth with roses and Frank Lopes 65 (JAWS) hit me up so you can post it that real low riding history


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Beentheredonethat i found a page out Frime or Q-vo magazine from around 79 or 80 of the end barrio gang warfare conference car show in coachella Featureing Latin Lows Rest in peace Joe Palafox's De Soto and a 65 or 66 plymouth with roses and Frank Lopes 65 (JAWS) hit me up so you can post it that real low riding history


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*LETS ALL PLEASE TAKE A MOMENT TODAY TO PRAY FOR DANNY CARMONA SR. A.K.A. ( QUACK QUACK ) HE IS VERY SICK AT THE HOSPITAL THANKS EVERYBODY *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> *LETS ALL PLEASE TAKE A MOMENT TODAY TO PRAY FOR DANNY CARMONA SR. A.K.A. ( QUACK QUACK ) HE IS VERY SICK AT THE HOSPITAL THANKS EVERYBODY *


*BE STRONG ( QUACK QUACK ) STREET KINGZ!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

quack quack1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

heres are both of ceasers bombas from oldies cc bad ass pic jae.....................................


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


 The Grand Prix use to belong to my president lift with a low pressure pump his saying was low pressure is better then no pressure. them it got Repo. Some guy from palms bought it form Mark Sorrat use cars. resprayed it black with a red pearl.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


 good job now try to find Dannys (Quack Quack's) 37 or 39 I belive dodge pick up


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

El Profe said:


> The Grand Prix use to belong to my president lift with a low pressure pump his saying was low pressure is better then no pressure. them it got Repo. Some guy from palms bought it form Mark Sorrat use cars. resprayed it black with a red pearl.


is that the grand prix tony cecena aka patitas owned ...........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> is that the grand prix tony cecena aka patitas owned ...........


yup patitas i took that we was in SB that car did end up in PS quack quacks was in qvo mag


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

hair by aquante


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

candys by Steve Hoton n carlos perez


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ 2 1st place and 1 second place
Royal Fantasies Show


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [/Q
> 
> QUACK IS DOING BETTER GUY'S THANKS FOR THE PRAYERS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> [/Q
> 
> *​TOY DRIVE GET YOUR TOYS READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > [/Q
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*LINE THEM UP I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT TO SHOOT THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LAYITLOW .COM LINE THEM UP !!
*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > [/Q
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​LOADING UP MY PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

way to go latino classics rolled in deep 16 cars it was a good show


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

was up omar im waitin homie lets see them pics


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Had a good time at the show


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

maniacos ttt


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


:fool2:I love candy...the air filter is badass too.


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

El Profe said:


> classic68_fastback said:
> 
> 
> > way to go latino classics rolled in deep 16 cars it was a goodd please we don' t need no groupies We show what we have at the right time and Place!!!!!!'
> ...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

A video of the hop


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey omar wheres the pics at?:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

javib760 said:


> A video of the hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> was up omar im waitin homie lets see them pics


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

happy halloween


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

good time helping out locai youth sports NEW ILLUSIONS cc at PS high show


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> good time helping out locai youth sports NEW ILLUSIONS cc at PS high show


 Thanks claudio to you and your club for coming out and supporting ..


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

i got some clean 14X7 100 spoke rims for sale $250 obo with knock offs no tires for pic or info text 760 699 1821 david


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

way to go latino classics rolled in deep 16 cars it was a good show​





El Profe said:


> Originally Posted by *classic68_fastback*
> way to go latino classics rolled in deep 16 cars it was a goodd please we don' t need no groupies We show what we have at the right time and Place!!!!!!'
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*DAMMMNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

GOOD PRICE BRO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




DavidVFCC said:


> i got some clean 14X7 100 spoke rims for sale $250 obo with knock offs no tires for pic or info text 760 699 1821 david


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MANIACOS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


thats wat im talkin about homie post more i know you got more


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> thats wat im talkin about homie post more i know you got more


TONS OM LOADING THEM UP RIGHT NOW ANYONE ELSE GOT PIC'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [/
> 
> 
> *​13 MORE DAY'S SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

lol got balls over the internet but stayed quiet like a hyna did say much yesterday when i was standing in front of you homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:bowrofl:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

opp sorry wrong one :thumbsup:nice


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


​GOOD PIC'S BRO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ​GOOD PIC'S BRO!


Thanks homie:h5:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody selling a cutlass euro driver side turn light.. pm and i also a 42 moon roof....thanks


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

IMAG0244


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> anybody selling a cutlass euro driver side turn light.. pm and i also a 42 moon roof....thanks


i have 2 sunroofs hit me up.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> i have 2 sunroofs hit me up.


koo. thanks


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

congrats to adrian for his 1st place and best hydralics rollerz vc...............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

congrats to carlos on his 1st place,best undercarrige and best car trophy ......to the top. vc


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


6 cars 1 bike and 7 trophys hell ya ROLLERZ ONLY C.V. CHAPTER


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


WAY TO GO GIRLS:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


CONGRATS TO SOLITO FOR BEST HYDRO SET-UP hell ya :boink:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> congrats to adrian for his 1st place and best hydralics rollerz vc...............


nice :fool2:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DUB.......................................


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> i have 2 sunroofs hit me up.


HOW MUCH CAN YOU INSTALL IT TO ? ON MY 73


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*GOOD JOB ROLLERZ ONLY V.C LOTS OF BEST TROPHIES TIME FOR THE TOY DRIVE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>











went home crusing palmas to indio down 111 that toped a good day


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> congrats to adrian for his 1st place and best hydralics rollerz vc...............


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

COCHINAS...............................................


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HOP IT!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:boink:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> HOW MUCH CAN YOU INSTALL IT TO ? ON MY 73


ohh why u gotta copy bro lol.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> congrats to carlos on his 1st place,best undercarrige and best car trophy ......to the top. vc


CONGRATS CARLOS :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

javib760 said:


>


*BAD AZZ PIC* :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

javib760 said:


>


THIS ONE TWO BRO THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

javib760 said:


>


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*LINE THEM UP VALLE TRAFFIC TIME!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> ohh why u gotta copy bro lol.


ITS CALL STEPPING UP ALSO WE WORKING ON MY BOOTY KIT [HOW AM I COPYING I NEVER SEEN ONE OF YOUR CARS ON THE STREETS ]


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> DUB.......................................


DAM:fool2:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *GOOD JOB ROLLERZ ONLY V.C LOTS OF BEST TROPHIES TIME FOR THE TOY DRIVE!!!!!!!!!!*


NICE PIC AND THANKS OMAR


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> COCHINAS...............................................


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


NICE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> went home crusing palmas to indio down 111 that toped a good day


Claudio tell Ernie to lend Tonny the gold Daytons for a photo shoot!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

16 Car 11 Trophies!
Think We Did Good


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

javib760 said:


>


REAR CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MEAN LEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Claudio tell Ernie to lend Tonny the gold Daytons for a photo shoot!


:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


GT WILL BE IN THE CASA DEEP CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> ITS CALL STEPPING UP ALSO WE WORKING ON MY BOOTY KIT [HOW AM I COPYING I NEVER SEEN ONE OF YOUR CARS ON THE STREETS ]


lol 100% agree moon roof would look good on the 73....i know its always on tailer or tow truck:420: im been trying to step up but been out of work for 3 years.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

classic68_fastback said:


> way to go latino classics rolled in deep 16 cars it was a good show


:thumbsup:ROLLING DEEP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

candy for HALLOWEEN


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CLEAN GLASSHOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!ERNIE NEW ILLUSIONS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> View attachment 386432
> 
> 
> 16 Car 11 Trophies!
> Think We Did Good


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

INDIO ON THE LEFT AND SAM ON THE RIGHT.............................................


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RIDES3 said:


> GT WILL BE IN THE CASA DEEP CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW


HELL YA BRING SOME HOPPERZ bro:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> INDIO ON THE LEFT AND SAM ON THE RIGHT.............................................


:roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 8 guests)
61neb Desert Boys CC beentheredonethat6 RIDES3 King Kong-86 Regal Indio123+ RO INDIO 321+ maniacos760

:wave:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> lol 100% agree moon roof would look good on the 73....i know its always on tailer or tow truck:420: im been trying to step up but been out of work for 3 years.


NO SIR TRAILER 2 TIME ONLY LAST YEAR LAGENTE SHOW 1ST 2ND VEGAS SHOW THIS YEAR .... LAST YEAR RO SHOW I DROVE MY RIDE THERE AND BACK INDIO SHOW AT THE ARMY SPOT DROVE IT AND THE SHOW THIS YEAR AT THE FAIRGROUNDS IN INDIO I DROVE IT SO LETS KEEP IT REAL ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> GT WILL BE IN THE CASA DEEP CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW


NICE THANKS BRO BRING SOME HOPPERS .GOT PERMISSION FROM THE CASINO FOR THE HOP...........................


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

10yr old candy by i think perfect colors


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> candy for HALLOWEEN


_*ALL CANDIED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ!*_


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

AND WERE STILL MISSING SOME!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CLEAN GLASSHOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!ERNIE NEW ILLUSIONS


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

61neb said:


> HELL YA BRING SOME HOPPERZ bro:thumbsup:


I TALK TO THE HOPPERS SEE WHATS UP IE WE GOT SOME STREET HOPPERS THAT ARE DOWN I MIGHT HAVE TAKE MY TRAILER JUST IN CASE ON OF THE RIDE BREAK


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 10yr old candy by i think perfect colors


MORE LIKE 15 YEARS.................


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> NICE THANKS BRO BRING SOME HOPPERS .GOT PERMISSION FROM THE CASINO FOR THE HOP...........................


CANT GET MORE FOR THE PAYOUT THEN 100 AND THEY WILL COME OUT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

firme bike


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> I TALK TO THE HOPPERS SEE WHATS UP IE WE GOT SOME STREET HOPPERS THAT ARE DOWN I MIGHT HAVE TAKE MY TRAILER JUST IN CASE ON OF THE RIDE BREAK


CASH PRICES $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$FOR HOPPERS...............


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> NO SIR TRAILER 2 TIME ONLY LAST YEAR LAGENTE SHOW 1ST 2ND VEGAS SHOW THIS YEAR .... LAST YEAR RO SHOW I DROVE MY RIDE THERE AND BACK INDIO SHOW AT THE ARMY SPOT DROVE IT AND THE SHOW THIS YEAR AT THE FAIRGROUNDS IN INDIO I DROVE IT SO LETS KEEP IT REAL ...


I meant my car!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

61neb said:


> :thumbsup:


Good Job To You Guys To Looking Good!! 

AND TO EVERYONE THAT WENT TO THE SHOW SUNDAY!!
AND PLACED!
CONGRATS TO ALL!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> I meant my car!


YOU MEAN YOUR PEDAL CAR YOU GOING TO THE RO SHOW SO YOU CAN WAX MY RIDE I WILL LET YOU HIT THE SWITCHS


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

*RIDES3**Desert Boys CC*
*st1984*
*King Kong-86 Regal*
*ssindio64*
*Indio123*:wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*COVERING THE VALLE DE COACHELLA LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

SO THIS WEEKEND ITS SUPOSE TO BE COOL AS FUCK!!

WHOS DOWN TO CRUSE!!!!!!!
SATURDAY NIGHT!!!
I KNOW I AM


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> YOU MEAN YOUR PEDAL CAR YOU GOING TO THE RO SHOW SO YOU CAN WAX MY RIDE I WILL LET YOU HIT THE SWITCHS


:bowrofl:what switchs.


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

firme pics omar like always homie, wats cracken valle coachella DBCC1:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Desert Boys CC said:


> firme pics omar like always homie, wats cracken valle coachella DBCC1:thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

:rofl::thumbsup::roflmao::angry::werd::shh::yes::dunno::boink::nicoderm:

I WISH FACEBOOK HAD THIES!!
LOL


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :bowrofl:what switchs.


ON MY NUTS :boink:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5187 của jess000, trên Flickr

*MANIACOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5196 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5231 của jess000, trên Flickr


*​MANIACOS*


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

WATS UP ST1984? WERE U BEEN AT HOMIE.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5240 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5251 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5266 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

​BEST LOWRIDER AND BEST CHROME UNDIES!



IMG_5367 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_5373 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​BEST IN SHOW UNIQUES CAR CLUB!*


IMG_5381 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_5402 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*ORALE PINCHI PELON!

*
IMG_5514 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5266 của jess000, trên Flickr


i can get better then that :shocked:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*NEXT TIME I POST THIS HARLEY IT'S COMING OUT OF STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ SO YOU KNOW IT'S GONNA HAVE SOME CANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



IMG_5529 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_5532 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i can get better then that :shocked:


*​YOUR MOM HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! I MEAN MIJO!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5598 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​YOUR MOM HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! I MEAN MIJO!*


:shockedoo your hating on my game...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :shockedoo your hating on my game...


NO POST PIC'S THE LOWRIDER ONE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​YOUR MOM HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! I MEAN MIJO!*


HE IS MY SON NOT YOUR OMAR


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*HAND'S DOWN THE BEST ENGRAVING I'VE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MANIACOS CADDIE!*



IMG_4635 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_4632 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_4630 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_4629 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_4627 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> HE IS MY SON NOT YOUR OMAR


:thumbsup: IM THE STEP DADDY!!!!!!!!!JAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

those engraved stripes are crazy :wow:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NO POST PIC'S THE LOWRIDER ONE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dam i cant find the mag.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *HAND'S DOWN THE BEST ENGRAVING I'VE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MANIACOS CADDIE!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive seen something like this on a impala but this one is badass.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fool2 said:


> those engraved stripes are crazy :wow:


FUCKIN AMAZING WORK ON THAT CADDIE! TON'S OF HRS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5381 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY!!! TTT


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

DavidVFCC said:


> i got some clean 14X7 100 spoke rims for sale $250 obo with knock offs no tires for pic or info text 760 699 1821 david


 ttt


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

hell yeah that is tight some sick stuff right there


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

what up omar good pics homie 

STREET KINGZ TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5598 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle hope you all have a blessed day homies and nice pics omar put it down bro


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up valle hope you all have a blessed day homies and nice pics omar put it down bro


*GRACIAS BRO I'M STILL LOADING PIC'S I HAVE A TON!


*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4465 của jess000, trên Flickr

*Lil David Salas Street Kingz Car Club Newest Member!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*PAGE 760 
PAGE 760
PAGE 760

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4518 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4446 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4438 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4465 của jess000, trên Flickr*Lil David Salas Street Kingz Car Club Newest Member!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


 Thats rite STREET KINGZ next generation and future president


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

The Show was off the HOOK!:around: Thanks again for the support !!:thumbsup:


























Hank Castro came by to sing!









Latino Classics CC took most members! Congrats!










GOTO: www.facebook.com/RoyalFantasiesCC if you want to see more pics!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> Thats rite STREET KINGZ next generation and future president


*​ALL ABOUT THE KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> View attachment 386432
> 
> 
> 16 Car 11 Trophies!
> Think We Did Good [/QUOTE FUCK YEA IT WAS A VERY GOOD DAY TO BE A LATINO AND STILL MISSING SOME RIDES,GOOD SHOW ROYAL FANTASY


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

NEXT GENERATION


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

javib760 said:


> E] FIRME PIC JAVI. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> King Kong-86 Regal said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 386432
> ...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> LATINO52chevy said:
> 
> 
> > Good job keep telling the whole valley so next car show some other club will been hunting for us and you guy will be crying


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO CLASSICS 64*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*STREET KINGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
IMG_4465 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​CLEAN RIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


IMG_4434 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> COME ON BRO WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

L.C.'s remember we let other pad our backs we don't pad our own backs


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​CLEAN RIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> IMG_4434 của jess000, trên Flickr


YEA THAT WAS NICE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4318 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> L.C.'s remember we let other pad our backs we don't pad our own backs


 BRO YOU BETTER CUT BACK ON THE MED'S :banghead:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*MY LIL HOMIE VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE!


*
IMG_4315 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*THE LIL HOMIES ALWAYS POSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!! JAJAJAJA
LOVE THIS LIL FOOLS!
*



IMG_4308 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*SUPER CLEAN 47 CADDIE*


IMG_4424 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4639 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_4642 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_4648 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_4650 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_4653 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_4654 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_4655 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4662 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4671 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5367 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4671 của jess000, trên Flickr


 that makes me wanna finish the elco.... clean...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> that makes me wanna finish the elco.... clean...


*THE CROWN FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5251 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *THE CROWN FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 yeah,yeah, i know


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4639 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> IMG_4642 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> ...


FIRME PICS OMAR13 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> FIRME PICS OMAR13 :thumbsup:


PM YOUR EMAIL I HAVE SOME PIC'S OF LUPE SO YOU CAN GIVE THEM TO HIM!

*​GRACIAS BRO!*


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> PM YOUR EMAIL I HAVE SOME PIC'S OF LUPE SO YOU CAN GIVE THEM TO HIM!
> 
> *​GRACIAS BRO!*


ALRITE I WILL PM.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5266 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO ESE10


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> PUEZ QVO ESE10



*nice pic's Claudio*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5068 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4983 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> BRO YOU BETTER CUT BACK ON THE MED'S :banghead:


 Be careful what you say or I will eat your pegions !!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4838 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4836 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4811 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4806 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4800 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4720 của jess000, trên Flickr
*​BEST IN SHOW*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4708 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4622 của jess000, trên Flickr



IMG_4605 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*BANNER BY OMAR13 ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ*



IMG_4585 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> PUEZ QVO ESE10


 were you hating on my 62 !!!! I thought it would be your favorite hA HA


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GOOD PICS LOKO.......KEEP THEM COMING!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4545 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4277 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

RIDES3 said:


> I TALK TO THE HOPPERS SEE WHATS UP IE WE GOT SOME STREET HOPPERS THAT ARE DOWN I MIGHT HAVE TAKE MY TRAILER JUST IN CASE ON OF THE RIDE BREAK


THE LINCOLN WILL READY :biggrin:.... AND IF THEY BREAK IM RIGHT DOWN THE STREET HOMEBOY....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ABEL760 said:


> THE LINCOLN WILL READY :biggrin:.... AND IF THEY BREAK IM RIGHT DOWN THE STREET HOMEBOY....


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4629 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 Now that's beautiful


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> were you hating on my 62 !!!! I thought it would be your favorite hA HA


64 impala my fav


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Good night everyone hope tomorrow is as great as today


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 64 impala my fav


 cool


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

rebel 62








TO THE TOP


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> THE LINCOLN WILL READY :biggrin:.... AND IF THEY BREAK IM RIGHT DOWN THE STREET HOMEBOY....


I AM TAKEING MY TRAILER BRO WE GOING EARLY ON SATURDAY TO GO TO INDIO FOR THE TAMALE FEST


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4806 của jess000, trên Flickr


Did take a pic of the front end in the afternoon to much glare in mornig


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *nice pic's Claudio*


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skk111 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5292 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4777 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4763 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4761 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4692 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4366 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_4368 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> rebel 62
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sleeping beauty thanks bro I needed that. your frime


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

good morning valle have a good day homies


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Good afternoon valle


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT VALLE DE COACHELLA LOWRIDERS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLY của jess000, trên Flickr


*FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

​


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks omar for the pics


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> thanks omar for the pics


ANYTIME BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

imagejpeg_2_2 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:extra...extra..StreetKingz.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> imagejpeg_2_2 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:extra...extra..StreetKingz.




MUST BE NICE 6 CARS AND WE MADE THE DESERT SUN IMAGEN IF WE HAD ALL THE SK CARS THERE!!!!!
WE SHINE EVERYWHERE WE GO !!!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

Street Kingz all over the desert and at you front door

STREET KINGZ TTT:biggrin:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

32 years And Counting!!
And Still Putting It Down For This Valley!
DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

298070_10150434686507216_357459877215_10562830_116061983_n[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:Touch of Class!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> 298070_10150434686507216_357459877215_10562830_116061983_n[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:Touch of Class!!


MUST BE NICE


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*GETTING SOME BEER FOR THE SHOW .........*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*2ND PLACE 50'S ORIGINAL*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*A GOOD DAY*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*CONGRAT'S MIKE FIRST SHOW AND A 2ND PLACE TROPHY*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*FIRME BOMB*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*CLEAN !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*BEST IN SHOW*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

montes


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

big props for coming from san jose :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

who's going .i reserved my rooms.........................


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> who's going .i reserved my rooms.........................


man your slow i got my room last week and got free tickets to warren G and D.J.quick


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

i want tickets to warren g concert .......................................


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> i want tickets to warren g concert .......................................


maybe let me see what i can do


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

check this out orlando


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

citycruisershow của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITYCRUISERS01 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4463 của jess000, trên Flickr

*​SK LIL PREZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND SK PREZ DAVID AND LIL DAVID! SKLIFERS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4457 của jess000, trên Flickr


*CANDY AND PATTERNS BY STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ AND STREET KINGZ MEMBERZ!!!!*


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up ricky some nice pics you posted bro your bomba looks good in front of circle k


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> check this out orlando


lets build one ,my 58 & your elco. lol


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> lets build one ,my 58 & your elco. lol


Jajajaja


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4451 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITYCRUISERS01 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4463 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> *​SK LIL PREZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND SK PREZ DAVID AND LIL DAVID! SKLIFERS!!!!!!!!!!*


those r my two boys good good mijos


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4507 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up ricky some nice pics you posted bro your bomba looks good in front of circle k[/QUOTE WHATS CRACKIN FERNIE,THANKS HAD TO GET READY FOR THE SHOW,HAD TO GET MY 40 OF SODA LOL.NOTHIN LIKE CRUSIN THE BIG NORTH SIDE MISS LIVIN THERE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody know any cheap paint booths out there for rent? back draft or cross draft doesnt matter. gotta do a quick blend.thanks and allows salvents.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*NOW ALSO SELLING HOPPO'S HYDRAULICS SAME LOW PRICES BUT WITH OUT THE DRIVE (760)863-4863 *




























*#11 GEARS IN STOCK*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4979 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> anybody know any cheap paint booths out there for rent? back draft or cross draft doesnt matter. gotta do a quick blend.thanks and allows salvents.


$ 100.OO A DAY. HIT ME UP............


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> $ 100.OO A DAY. HIT ME UP............


koo thanks see if we can make it happen this weekend.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS cc


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WHATS UP VALLE DE COACHELLA I HAVE A 97 TOWN CAR FOR SALE OR TRADE COMES WITH HYDROS AND 14' RIMS BUT NO TIRES ITS ON STOCKS RIMS FOR NOW CAR RUNS GREAT NEVER HOP OR 3 WHEEL IM ASKING $2500 FOR MORE INFO OR PICS TEXT ME @ 760 699~1821 DAVID CAR IS IN D.H.S


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbsup:whatz up .


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


beentheredonethat6 said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5292 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


 FIRME PIC


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/flyer.jpg[/IMG


HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW 



DEL VALLE CC
AZTLAN CC DE MEXICALI
UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA AZ 
VALLEY FINEST CC 
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
STREET KINGS CC
GOODTIMES CC
ONDIADOS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
UNIQUES CC
NEW ILLUSIONS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
OLDIES CC
CITY CRUISERS CC
MANIACOS CC
VALLE STYLE CC
LA GENTE CC
MEXICAN SIDE CC
BAJITOS DEL VALLEY CC
DESERT BOYS CC
DESERT DREAMS CC



1 MORE CLUB , 21 CAR CLUBS ..................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/flyer.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/flyer.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> WHOS NEXT...........


Sorry we might miss the show we are planing a show in New Mexico


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> WHOS NEXT...........


*​WE HAVE A SHOW IN CHICALI THAT DAY BUT WE'LL SPLIT THE LOVE AND SUPPORT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STREETKINGZ CAR CLUB!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLY của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​WE HAVE A SHOW IN CHICALI THAT DAY BUT WE'LL SPLIT THE LOVE AND SUPPORT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STREETKINGZ CAR CLUB!*


You guys have enough member that you don't 
Need us


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> You guys have enough member that you don't
> Need us


 maybe you can make the Desert Sun again


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

DavidVFCC said:


> WHATS UP VALLE DE COACHELLA I HAVE A 97 TOWN CAR FOR SALE OR TRADE COMES WITH HYDROS AND 14' RIMS BUT NO TIRES ITS ON STOCKS RIMS FOR NOW CAR RUNS GREAT NEVER HOP OR 3 WHEEL IM ASKING $2500 FOR MORE INFO OR PICS TEXT ME @ 760 699~1821 DAVID CAR IS IN D.H.S


ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLY của jess000, trên Flickr


*SHOW SOME LOVE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5294 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Pudo pedo we will be at the Rollers show. just to show if i say i am taking a dump Omar will say he's taking a bigger one. Ha Ha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4659 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4777 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4777 của jess000, trên Flickr


 great rides !!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> great rides !!!


 just like mine


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4457 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4763 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4761 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4738 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4692 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4691 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4686 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4684 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4683 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4679 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4673 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4665 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4663 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4611 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skk111 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5070 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4836 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5240 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5231 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5187 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CITYCRUISERS01 của jess000, trên Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

DavidVFCC said:


> WHATS UP VALLE DE COACHELLA I HAVE A 97 TOWN CAR FOR SALE OR TRADE COMES WITH HYDROS AND 14' RIMS BUT NO TIRES ITS ON STOCKS RIMS FOR NOW CAR RUNS GREAT NEVER HOP OR 3 WHEEL IM ASKING $2500 FOR MORE INFO OR PICS TEXT ME @ 760 699~1821 DAVID CAR IS IN D.H.S


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW 



DEL VALLE CC
AZTLAN CC DE MEXICALI
UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA AZ 
VALLEY FINEST CC 
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
STREET KINGS CC
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Ondiados C.C. said they'll be there!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ​BEST LOWRIDER AND BEST CHROME UNDIES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​BEST IN SHOW UNIQUES CAR CLUB!*
> 
> 
> IMG_5381 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW 



DEL VALLE CC
AZTLAN CC DE MEXICALI
UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA AZ 
VALLEY FINEST CC 
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
STREET KINGS CC
GOODTIMES CC
ONDIADOS C.C.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 387330


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4738 của jess000, trên Flickr


HALO LOOKS BAD AZZ:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW 



DEL VALLE CC
AZTLAN CC DE MEXICALI
UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA AZ 
VALLEY FINEST CC 
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
STREET KINGS CC
GOODTIMES CC
ONDIADOS C.C.
LATINO CLASSICS C.C.
UNIQUES C.C.
NEW ILLUSIONS C.C.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

very nice


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> WHOS NEXT...........


been there 5 yrs in a row NEW ILLUSIONS cc :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS cc


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1972 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW 



DEL VALLE CC
AZTLAN CC DE MEXICALI
UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA AZ 
VALLEY FINEST CC 
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
STREET KINGS CC
GOODTIMES CC
ONDIADOS C.C.
LATINO CLASSICS C.C.
UNIQUES C.C.
NEW ILLUSIONS C.C.
ROYAL FANTASIES C.C.OLDIES CC
CITY CRUISERS CC
OLDIES CC


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> been there 5 yrs in a row NEW ILLUSIONS cc :thumbsup:


Royal Fantasies will be there


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RF PREZ said:


> Royal Fantasies will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

so whats up valle anybody shootin a cruise 2night???????


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/flyer.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW 



DEL VALLE C.C.
AZTLAN C.C. DE MEXICALI
UNITED DREAMS C.C.YUMA AZ 
VALLEY FINEST C.C 
PUBLIC ENEMY C.C.
STREET KINGS C.C.
GOODTIMES CC
ONDIADOS C.C.
LATINO CLASSICS C.C.
UNIQUES C.C.
NEW ILLUSIONS C.C.
ROYAL FANTASIES C.C.
CITY CRUISERS CC
OLDIES C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEYS FINEST C.C 
TO THE TOP HOMIES!!!!


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

61neb said:


> HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MANIACOS be there


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/flyer.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WILL BE HAVING A 6 FT TROPHY FOR MOST MEMBERS AND $ 100.00 dollars cash ........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> WILL BE HAVING A 6 FT TROPHY FOR MOST MEMBERS AND $ 100.00 dollars cash ........


\
HERES MORE OF THE CATEGORIES AND CASH PRIZES .....BEST OF....

BEST CAR $100.00

BEST TRUCK $100.00

BEST BOMB $ $100.00

BEST EURO / DUB $100.00

BEST HOT ROD $100.00

BEST BIKE / STREET BIKE TROPHY 

MOST MEMBERS $100.00 


CASH MONEY FOR ALL BEST OF.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> WILL BE HAVING A 6 FT TROPHY FOR MOST MEMBERS AND $ 100.00 dollars cash ........


 how are going to count colors, plaques, or car that come together ?


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

How are you going count most people with colors or most cars , or most plaques ?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

El Profe said:


> how are going to count colors, plaques, or car that come together ?


 NUMBERS OF VEHICLES PER CLUB AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

61neb said:


> NUMBERS OF ENTRYS PER CLUB AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


Are bikes, padel cars and strollers include


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW 



DEL VALLE C.C.
AZTLAN C.C. DE MEXICALI
UNITED DREAMS C.C.YUMA AZ 
VALLEY FINEST C.C 
PUBLIC ENEMY C.C.
STREET KINGS C.C.
GOODTIMES CC
ONDIADOS C.C.
LATINO CLASSICS C.C.
UNIQUES C.C.
NEW ILLUSIONS C.C.
ROYAL FANTASIES C.C.
CITY CRUISERS CC
OLDIES C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.


*HERES MORE OF THE CATEGORIES AND CASH PRIZES .....BEST OF....

BEST CAR $100.00
BEST TRUCK/SUV $100.00
BEST BOMB $ $100.00
BEST EURO / DUB $100.00
BEST HOT ROD $100.00
BEST BIKE / STREET BIKE TROPHY 
MOST MEMBER VEHICLES ENTRYS $100.00 

CASH ONLY NO TROPHY'S ON
RAD.HOP $100.00
DOUBLE PUMP $100.00
SINGLE PUMP $100.00

CASH MONEY FOR ALL BEST OF AND HOPPERS THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

maniacos760 said:


> MANIACOS be there


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT CAN YOU POST A FLYER OF YOUR GUYS SHOW / TOY DRIVE IN L.A.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Are bikes, padel cars and strollers include


 VEHICLES ONLY............


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

FOR SALE I got a Paasche air brush kit with air brush lesson . beginner manuel. an air brush pencil with a 3 oz sprayer. Brand new never use kit is worth $350 .00 will let go for $100.00 for any one that wants to do try murals or air brush art ( shirts.....) great for kings KUSTOM


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4800 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4663 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4663 của jess000, trên Flickr



. OMAR CAN YOU GET HOLD OF ONE OF THERE MEMBERS .FROM EASTSIDE LIFE CC.........


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW RO CANT WAIT !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> . OMAR CAN YOU GET HOLD OF ONE OF THERE MEMBERS .FROM EASTSIDE LIFE CC.........


SIMON I SENT EVERYONE A MESSAGE WITH THE FLYER!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

DavidVFCC said:


> LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW RO CANT WAIT !!!


HELL YA :thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> FOR SALE I got a Paasche air brush kit with air brush lesson . beginner manuel. an air brush pencil with a 3 oz sprayer. Brand new never use kit is worth $350 .00 will let go for $100.00 for any one that wants to do try murals or air brush art ( shirts.....) great for kings KUSTOM


I mean street kustoms


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

61neb said:


> HELL YA :thumbsup:


Great place great food great RESTROOMS !!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLY của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4457 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4708 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4457 của jess000, trên Flickr


 beatuful paint Job but can't help to notice between the upper door and fender is that kustom by crunsh ????


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

i think your just a lil blind... its the reflection from the car across from it....:twak:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4463 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4679 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

El Profe said:


> FOR SALE I got a Paasche air brush kit with air brush lesson . beginner manuel. an air brush pencil with a 3 oz sprayer. Brand new never use kit is worth $350 .00 will let go for $100.00 for any one that wants to do try murals or air brush art ( shirts.....) great for kings KUSTOM


What's up with that prestolite motor u had for sale let me check it out


----------



## Hellboy67sk (Aug 28, 2011)

street kingz36 said:


> i think your just a lil blind... its the reflection from the car across from it....:twak:


Dont even get n this shit anymore dawg just kick it u know wuz up good job dawg its taking 1st place so hands down!!!!!!! Streetkingz&queenz


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

street kingz36 said:


> i think your just a lil blind... its the reflection from the car across from it....:twak:


I just ask a simple question that needed a simple yes or no don't get butt hurt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5054 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5054 của jess000, trên Flickr


Just a Single Pump ?????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

turtlerf said:


> Just a Single Pump ?????


:thumbsup:


IMG_5231 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5240 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5251 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Whats up valle hope all have blessed day homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5367 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

El Profe said:


> beatuful paint Job but can't help to notice between the upper door and fender is that kustom by crunsh ????


garcias homie but i'm not understanding what it is u see on the upper door and fender? or r u trying to offend someone?:dunno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLY của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

El Profe said:


> Great place great food great RESTROOMS !!!!


:roflmao:true


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

classic68_fastback said:


> Whats up valle hope all have blessed day homie


thanks and i sure did


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4457 của jess000, trên Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4463 của jess000, trên Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

turtlerf said:


> Just a Single Pump ?????


:roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4446 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4797 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin:


funny


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4515 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4511 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4505 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4448 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4426 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5240 của jess000, trên Flickr


Butterface


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*Flatline's Plaque up in the sky.* :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

trade my 14x7 for some 13x7s hit me up in pm if interested


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/flyer.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW 



DEL VALLE CC
AZTLAN CC DE MEXICALI
UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA AZ 
VALLEY FINEST CC 
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
STREET KINGS CC
GOODTIMES CC
ONDIADOS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
UNIQUES CC
NEW ILLUSIONS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
OLDIES CC
CITY CRUISERS CC
MANIACOS CC
VALLE STYLE CC


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Butterface











CARA DE PAPA..........................


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CARA DE PAPA..........................


so so true :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4496 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:420:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> so so true :roflmao:


ESTA FEO ..................


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ESTA FEO ..................


si si si


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> :420:


CANT SEE......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> si si si


150......................................


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 150......................................


350 foo si


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

papas


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> 350 foo si


50 AND MAYBE..............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> papas



PAPA AND CARA DE PAPA...........................


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

CARLOS B said:


> garcias homie but i'm not understanding what it is u see on the upper door and fender? or r u trying to offend someone?:dunno:


It look like a had some chips I was going tell you about a guy in banning that does a hell of touch up on candy paint job before everyone got all hurt


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 50 AND MAYBE..............


sold


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

i found sam


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> sold


KOOL NEXT TIME. EBAY.COM


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> What's up with that prestolite motor u had for sale let me check it out


I going to get out storage wenday I go by Orlando shop


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> i found sam
> View attachment 389565


WHO SAMCULO..............


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

61neb said:


> i found sam
> View attachment 389565


He's looking good just keep of the bangie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4496 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

just came back from the valley....indio still looks the same lol. on my over again tomorrow.:420:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

61neb said:


> so so true :roflmao:


Les gusta Lo bueno maricones


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> Les gusta Lo bueno maricones


no no no joto


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Les gusta Lo bueno maricones


Dont be showing off please!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> Dont be showing off please!


STOP SHOWING OFF YOU CUSTOM CARS COMPA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW 



DEL VALLE CC
AZTLAN CC DE MEXICALI
UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA AZ 
VALLEY FINEST CC 
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
STREET KINGS CC
GOODTIMES CC
ONDIADOS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
UNIQUES CC
NEW ILLUSIONS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
OLDIES CC
CITY CRUISERS CC
MANIACOS CC
VALLE STYLE CC


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4473 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Chevy 100 Years!!
That Is All We Know!
Chevy In The Blood!!!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Chevy 100 Years!!
> That Is All We Know!
> Chevy In The Blood!!!


 HEY DAVE GET ME MY 65 RAGTOP BACK PLEASE OH SHIT WE CANT EL PROFE HAS IT KNOW :tears:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks for the pic,
my daughter's bike "HELLO KITTY Limited Edition", took 3rd place in trike


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> thanks for the pic,
> my daughter's bike "HELLO KITTY Limited Edition", took 3rd place in trike


anytime ill post some more!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> View attachment 390049
> 
> thanks for the pic,
> my daughter's bike "HELLO KITTY Limited Edition", took 3rd place in trike


 THAT WAS A FIRME BIKE MY DAUGHTERS REALLY LIKED IT ,GR8 JOB ON THE BIKE


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> View attachment 390049
> 
> thanks for the pic,
> my daughter's bike "HELLO KITTY Limited Edition", took 3rd place in trike


nice...................


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> HEY DAVE GET ME MY 65 RAGTOP BACK PLEASE OH SHIT WE CANT EL PROFE HAS IT KNOW :tears:


Ha Ha HA Chevys run blood deep once you own one you never can sell it


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> View attachment 390049
> 
> thanks for the pic,
> my daughter's bike "HELLO KITTY Limited Edition", took 3rd place in trike


congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

_VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB_ 
_VALLEY DE COACHELLA TTT:roflmao::wave:_


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

trafficcancled của jess000, trên Flickr



traffictoydrive của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:biggrin:now u have 2 go to the river.ta haha.


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

300..................


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

switch happy is a ***** he wood take apick of a vato bending over .queer.vato:finger:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DDFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr

DDFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr

DDFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr

DDFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AZTLANFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr

AZTLANFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr

AZTLANFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr

AZTLANFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr

*LINE THEM UP STREET KINGZ IS THERE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

SIXT4NIA said:


> switch happy is a ***** he wood take apick of a vato bending over .queer.vato:finger:


where in the hell have you been lop i need another wawi :finger::fool2:jajajajajaja


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

cindy are you still going to the river i mean LOP:buttkick:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:boink::boink::boink:
View attachment 389565


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DDFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr

trafficcancled của jess000, trên Flickr

traffictoydrive của jess000, trên Flickr

AZTLANFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr

ROFLY của jess000, trên Flickr

CITYCRUISERS01 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DDFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> trafficcancled của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ddflyer1 của jess000, trên Flickr

DDFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr

*​LINE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

trafficcancled của jess000, trên Flickr

traffictoydrive của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

maniacosflyer của jess000, trên Flickr

*MANIACOS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN IN OUR VALLE NOW LET'S SHOW THEM SOME LOVE!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AZTLANFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr


*AZTLAN SHOW'S ARE THE BOMB LET'S DO THIS LINE THEM UP RAZA !*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DDFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> DDFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> ...


where ready to roll cars are loaded in the trailers vamonos...........................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLY của jess000, trên Flickr

*ROLLERZ ONLY TIME JAE AND STEPH WILL BE HERE FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITYCRUISERS01 của jess000, trên Flickr


*TEASER FLYER JUST GETTING THE WORD OUT!

CITY CRUISERS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR A LONG TIME 
AND GOING TO EVERY SHOW AVAILABLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> where ready to roll cars are loaded in the trailers vamonos...........................


*​YOU GUY'S ARE ALWAY'S ON A MISSION GOOD LUCK OUT THERE ENJOY!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4585 của jess000, trên Flickr



*BANNERS START AT $85.00 HIT ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
10FT BANNER $140.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Ha Ha HA Chevys run blood deep once you own one you never can sell it


 that 65 ragtop better be on your WILL that says it goes back to me,my 52 is on my WILL that you get it !!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> that 65 ragtop better be on your WILL that says it goes back to me,my 52 is on my WILL that you get it !!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


I never said THAT !!! But very kind of you for your 52 i am taking this posting to lawyer to get this noterice !!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​YOU GUY'S ARE ALWAY'S ON A MISSION GOOD LUCK OUT THERE ENJOY!*


GOT TO SUPPORT OTHER CLUBS............................


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Who's in charge of changing the time


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

javib760 said:


>


Nice what this on??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> GOT TO SUPPORT OTHER CLUBS............................


*ALWAY'S BRO WE TRY TO GO EVERYWHERE EVEN A COUPLE OF US!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4605 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​L.R.D and Lil Bri doing there thing!*



IMG_4873 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ROFLY của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TIME JAE AND STEPH WILL BE HERE FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!!!*


FIRME .TWO BIRDS WITH ONE STONE .......TOY DRIVE AND PHOTO SHOT FOR ONE OF OUR MEMBER CAR ............... LOWRIDER MAGAZINE .........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> FIRME .TWO BIRDS WITH ONE STONE .......TOY DRIVE AND PHOTO SHOT FOR ONE OF OUR MEMBER CAR ............... LOWRIDER MAGAZINE .........


:thumbsup: *Well deserved Rollerz Only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

YOUNG


RO INDIO 321 said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> YOUNG
> 
> *YOUNG BUT OLD ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

777 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> YOUNG











AND THESE.................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

760 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OR THIS ONE..............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









MAYBE THIS ONE................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ddflyer1 của jess000, trên Flickr

DDFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THIS ONE YES SIR IS SHE GOING TO BE AT YOUR SHOW


RO INDIO 321 said:


> OR THIS ONE..............


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

OMAR DO A COVER OF INDIO AND PUT ME THE PICTURE


RO INDIO 321 said:


>


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GT IE WILL BE THERE 


OMAR TRECE said:


> ROFLY của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TIME JAE AND STEPH WILL BE HERE FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!!!*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

IS THAT JASON IN THE BACK


RO INDIO 321 said:


>


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

61neb said:


> View attachment 390603


DID YOU PLACE IN VEGAS


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

DAM U GOT A GANG OF FEMALES TAKING PICTURES WITH YOUR RIDE


RO INDIO 321 said:


>


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

YESSSS

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


DAM


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

QUE MELONES..............................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

QUE FEO....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


what happend to the wagen?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> View attachment 390617


thats alots of $$$$


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


thats Ashley she looks real young in that pic


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> thats Ashley she looks real young in that pic


NO THATS INDIO..LOL


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

still got my cutty for sale cheap 1800 or trade for 87 limited regal.






i dont know how to make this pic bigger.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> FIRME .TWO BIRDS WITH ONE STONE .......TOY DRIVE AND PHOTO SHOT FOR ONE OF OUR MEMBER CAR ............... LOWRIDER MAGAZINE .........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


fishe


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Ese Vato esta chingon


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Ese Vato esta chingon


PUNAL.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


X 84


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Jus came in from WORKIN on the regal burned a motor up gotta take my azz to SWITCH HAPPY AND GET A NEW .1 Tomarrow and were of to the show. Thanks LIZER FOR THE HELP


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> OR THIS ONE..............


NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


x87


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> OR THIS ONE..............


o ya Nicole


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW 



DEL VALLE C.C.
AZTLAN C.C. DE MEXICALI
UNITED DREAMS C.C.YUMA AZ 
VALLEY FINEST C.C 
PUBLIC ENEMY C.C.
*Street Kingz C.C.*
GOODTIMES CC
ONDIADOS C.C.
LATINO CLASSICS C.C.
UNIQUES C.C.
NEW ILLUSIONS C.C.
ROYAL FANTASIES C.C.
CITY CRUISERS CC
OLDIES C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.


*HERES MORE OF THE CATEGORIES AND CASH PRIZES .....BEST OF....

BEST CAR $100.00
BEST TRUCK/SUV $100.00
BEST BOMB $ $100.00
BEST EURO / DUB $100.00
BEST HOT ROD $100.00
BEST BIKE / STREET BIKE TROPHY 
MOST MEMBER VEHICLES ENTRYS $100.00 

CASH ONLY NO TROPHY'S ON
RAD.HOP $100.00
DOUBLE PUMP $100.00
SINGLE PUMP $100.00

CASH MONEY FOR ALL BEST OF AND HOPPERS THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Jus came in from WORKIN on the regal burned a motor up gotta take my azz to SWITCH HAPPY AND GET A NEW .1 Tomarrow and were of to the show. Thanks LIZER FOR THE HELP


me to ...............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

you ready ben im leaving tommorow at 3:00 ................we have dinner reservations .................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/flyer.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> you ready ben im leaving tommorow at 3:00 ................we have dinner reservations .................


I think bens asleep


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> you ready ben im leaving tommorow at 3:00 ................we have dinner reservations .................


just u two lol....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

wish i can go to that show the hop is going to be badass.:biggrin:


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

Estan buenas las viejas


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> wish i can go to that show the hop is going to be badass.:biggrin:


Did u get my pm smoker?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Indio fair ground swap meet... Wednesdays only Sparkle Efx Flake will be there with Peter Toma from Top Notch Customs... Were giving it a shot at the swap meet in your area hooking it up with all your flake needs for your lowlow's, also Custom T-Shirts, Pick your color and art work and we'll press it on the spot. Bring your own shirts "for all you PRO CLUB fans" Also choose your lettering and I'll cut it on the spot... You need your last name across your shirt or LS1 Chevrolet... DONE... We also have official non bootleg Lowrider T-Shirts to choose from. Come down and check us out...5pm to 10pm Full selection of hydraulics available for next week pick up. All Hydraulic parts are at our other location at the La Mirada Swap meet. So come on down and chop it up with us and help us help you with your needs..


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> you ready ben im leaving tommorow at 3:00 ................we have dinner reservations .................


am ready bRO


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


ROLLERZ ONLY TTMFT!!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

DETONATER said:


> Indio fair ground swap meet... Wednesdays only Sparkle Efx Flake will be there with Peter Toma from Top Notch Customs... Were giving it a shot at the swap meet in your area hooking it up with all your flake needs for your lowlow's, also Custom T-Shirts, Pick your color and art work and we'll press it on the spot. Bring your own shirts "for all you PRO CLUB fans" Also choose your lettering and I'll cut it on the spot... You need your last name across your shirt or LS1 Chevrolet... DONE... We also have official non bootleg Lowrider T-Shirts to choose from. Come down and check us out...5pm to 10pm Full selection of hydraulics available for next week pick up. All Hydraulic parts are at our other location at the La Mirada Swap meet. So come on down and chop it up with us and help us help you with your needs..




NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

jojo67
OMAR TRECE........SUP LOKO!!!:wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

st1984 said:


> Did u get my pm smoker?


naw whats up?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> TTMFT!!!


:wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

DETONATER said:


> Indio fair ground swap meet... Wednesdays only Sparkle Efx Flake will be there with Peter Toma from Top Notch Customs... Were giving it a shot at the swap meet in your area hooking it up with all your flake needs for your lowlow's, also Custom T-Shirts, Pick your color and art work and we'll press it on the spot. Bring your own shirts "for all you PRO CLUB fans" Also choose your lettering and I'll cut it on the spot... You need your last name across your shirt or LS1 Chevrolet... DONE... We also have official non bootleg Lowrider T-Shirts to choose from. Come down and check us out...5pm to 10pm Full selection of hydraulics available for next week pick up. All Hydraulic parts are at our other location at the La Mirada Swap meet. So come on down and chop it up with us and help us help you with your needs..


:thumbsup:good idea mark.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :thumbsup:good idea mark.


Please stay out of our valley the only one selling hydraulic part in our valley is Ben from switch happy


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Please stay out of our valley the only one selling hydraulic part in our valley is Ben from switch happy


mark sells flake bro not hydros.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

jojo67 said:


> NICE!!! :thumbsup:


Please stay out of our valley all hydraulic part we need we go to Ben from Switch Happy he been backing up the valley for a long time !!!!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> mark sells flake bro not hydros.


 sorry bro it says a full seclection of hydraulic parts deliver next week!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :wave:



SUP LIL HOMIE!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

El Profe said:


> Please stay out of our valley all hydraulic part we need we go to Ben from Switch Happy he been backing up the valley for a long time !!!!!!


YOUR VALLEY???


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> sorry bro it says a full seclection of hydraulic parts deliver next week!!!!


yeah his friend....mark does flake the other guy hydros....but i feel u bens number one supplier in valley.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> SUP LIL HOMIE!!!


hey jojo anything new with 65? happy birthday by the way.


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo67 said:


> SUP LIL HOMIE!!!


WHATS CRACKIN BRO...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> mark sells flake bro not hydros.


I don' t anderstand flake for paint jobs or tee shirt ???? Now in day you don't know what's up


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> hey jojo anything new with 65? happy birthday by the way.



THANKS HOMIE...IT'S STILL GETTING WORKED ON, PROJECTS DO TAKE TIME AND $$$


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ABEL760 said:


> WHATS CRACKIN BRO...



SUP G.....WHAT YOU DOING TOMORROW???


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo67 said:


> SUP G.....WHAT YOU DOING TOMORROW???


GOING TO BRAWLEY FOR THE DAY WITH THE FAM ...WHY WHATS UP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> YOUR VALLEY???


ME ME ME JAJAJAJAJA IT'S OUR VALLE QUE NO QVO JOJO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ABEL760 said:


> GOING TO BRAWLEY FOR THE DAY WITH THE FAM ...WHY WHATS UP


GOING TO OC TO CAR SHOP....JUST WONDERING IF YOU WANTED TO ROLL:biggrin:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok vatos lay it low was quite so I thought I would wake it up any body can sell what they want what counts is prices and customer service


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ME ME ME JAJAJAJAJA IT'S OUR VALLE QUE NO QVO JOJO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LAST TIME I CHECKED CAT CITY IS COACHELLA VALLY....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> I don' t anderstand flake for paint jobs or tee shirt ???? Now in day you don't know what's up


lol ..for paint jobs i didnt know he did shirts.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> LAST TIME I CHECKED CAT CITY IS COACHELLA VALLY....


JAJAJAJA CAT CITY IS YOUR HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

VALLE DE COACHELLA TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OUR VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> THANKS HOMIE...IT'S STILL GETTING WORKED ON, PROJECTS DO TAKE TIME AND $$$


koo jojo hope to see u guys soon bro.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> GOING TO OC TO CAR SHOP....JUST WONDERING IF YOU WANTED TO ROLL:biggrin:


HEY SHOP THE VALLE FIRST YOU DONT WANT TO GET YELLED AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

jojo67 said:


> YOUR VALLEY???


Since 1964 baby


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​COME DEEP RAZA LOWRIDER IS LOOKING FOR CARS FOR SOME FUTURE SHOOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





ROFLY của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

jojo67 said:


> LAST TIME I CHECKED CAT CITY IS COACHELLA VALLY....


Does any body know why they call it cat city ???


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> HEY SHOP THE VALLE FIRST YOU DONT WANT TO GET YELLED AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*FREE BANNER WHEN YOU SPEND $150.00
SHOP VALLE DE COACHELLA FIRST!
*
IMG_4585 của jess000, trên Flickr

*​FREE DESIGN ALSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Does any body know why they call it cat city ???


a cat problem or its short for cathedral city?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> lol..


JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!!!!!! YOU TOO DONT TALK TO ANYONE EXEPT THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> HEY SHOP THE VALLE FIRST YOU DONT WANT TO GET YELLED AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HAHAHA.....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

El Profe said:


> Does any body know why they call it cat city ???



I GUESS SHORT FOR CATHEDRAL CITY HOMIE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!!!!!! YOU TOO DONT TALK TO ANYONE EXEPT THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what about a old resident was born there it in my blood


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> HAHAHA.....


are u selling that trailer still? how much?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> a cat problem or its short for cathedral city?



NO PROBLEM WITH CATS HOMIE....CHINESE RESTAURANTS TOOK CARE OF THAT...LOL:roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> are u selling that trailer still? how much?



IT'S BEEN GONE FOR A WHILE NOW


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> what about a old resident was born there it in my blood


JAJAJAJAJA JUST POST PICS


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> NO PROBLEM WITH CATS HOMIE....CHINESE RESTAURANTS TOOK CARE OF THAT...LOL:roflmao:


um panda sounds good too.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> IT'S BEEN GONE FOR A WHILE NOW


oh damn ok.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Does any body know why they call it cat city ???


so why?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *FREE BANNER WHEN YOU SPEND $150.00
> SHOP VALLE DE COACHELLA FIRST!
> *
> IMG_4585 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:run: WIGGILL WIGGILL WIGGILL


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

El Profe said:


> Does any body know why they call it cat city ???


WHY THEY CALL IT THAT....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> :run: WIGGILL WIGGILL WIGGILL


i hate that gay song haha....


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

jojo67 said:


> NO PROBLEM WITH CATS HOMIE....CHINESE RESTAURANTS TOOK CARE OF THAT...LOL:roflmao:


Orla


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

why do they call it cove tracks too?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i hate that gay song haha....


JAJAJAJAJAJA


IMG_4585 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> so why?


When they were building the railroad (train tracks) and I -10 all the whores houses were there they were call cat houses


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> When they were building the railroad (train tracks) and I -10 all the whores houses were there they were call cat houses


ohhhh..i never knew about any of the history there.:worship:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

El Profe said:


> When they were building the railroad (train tracks) and I -10 all the whores houses were there they were call cat houses



 WE SHOULD HAVE MORE TRACKS BUILT


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> why do they call it cove tracks too?


What part they call it that the A B C street or behind the care wash


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> WE SHOULD HAVE MORE TRACKS BUILT


u live right next to it too....must be loud.:around:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo67 said:


> WE SHOULD HAVE MORE TRACKS BUILT


X2... IM OUT THIS MUTHA ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> u live right next to it too....must be loud.:around:



I DON'T HEAR THEM...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> What part they call it that the A B C street or behind the care wash


its right in front of compo...48 and something.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ABEL760 said:


> X2... IM OUT THIS MUTHA ...



X65.....GOTTA GET UP EARLY, TALK TO YOU FELLAS TOMORROW:wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4659 của jess000, trên Flickr


_*​CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> its right in front of compo...48 and something.


O in indio what I heard was the back in the days that were they had all the black folks and the main familia were Covers


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Roller may be you can get Omar to donate or raffle a banner at the car show ????


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :thumbsup:good idea mark.


Bro don't you tink you should advertise you flake next to nice ride with a flake top instead of in mix with blouses and bunch of girlie stuff ???


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTMFT....!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Ok vatos lay it low was quite so I thought I would wake it up any body can sell what they want what counts is prices and customer service


:h5:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anybody know how Quack (Danny) is doing ???


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> O in indio what I heard was the back in the days that were they had all the black folks and the main familia were Covers


Before 111 the homes ( tents) were all the way to the tracks


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

sorry profe here is the correct answer

In 1850, Col. Henry Washington of the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers discovered that the area's canyons resembled the interior of a grand cathedral. Recording history, he named this canyon of majestic architecture Cathedral Canyon. 

Four early developers later had the same impression; in 1925, they developed the area's first subdivision and named it Cathedral City, California.


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

:roflmao:that's funny. what about the cat house's??


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Does anybody know how Quack (Danny) is doing ???


Quack is doin alot better now he just needs to get his strengh back he's still at jfk


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Orla


orla
orlando thats me.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> orla
> orlando thats me.


JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 391540


 *D B will be there 2 show sum love n support!!! *


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

*Rollerz Only 2011 Toy Drive*

*D B will be there 2 show sum love n support!!! *


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Desert Boys CC said:


> *D B will be there 2 show sum love n support!!! *


GRACIAS HOMIE..........TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/flyer.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WE HAD A FIRME WEEKEND AT THE CAR SHOW THANKS TO DESERT DREAMS CC......SEE YOU DEC 4............................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/flyer.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

The question was why they call it cat city not were or who name it !! Why do you think that the only city that started with strip joint and porn and sex shops


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> The question was why they call it cat city not were or who name it !! Why do you think that the only city that had strip joint and porn shops


go on.... porn shop i hear u...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> go on.... porn shop i hear u...


Homes goggle free porn that the bomb ( make sure you clear your history when your done)


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Homes goggle free porn that the bomb ( make sure you clear your history when your done)


lol...


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

was up lokos omar i see you doggy dog post more pics


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> The question was why they call it cat city not were or who name it !! Why do you think that the only city that started with strip joint and porn and sex shops


There was a restaurant next to pink lady around 80 that had pictures of the city back from 30's 40's that were all the cat ( pussy) was they didn't call vagina back then.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> There was a restaurant next to pink lady around 80 that had pictures of the city back from 30's 40's that were all the cat ( pussy) was they didn't call vagina back then.


Does any body remember gun smoke the lady that had the bitch was call miss kitty. Don't believed every think you read on the Internet


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW 



DEL VALLE CC
AZTLAN CC DE MEXICALI
UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA AZ 
VALLEY FINEST CC 
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
STREET KINGS CC
GOODTIMES CC
ONDIADOS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
UNIQUES CC
NEW ILLUSIONS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
OLDIES CC
CITY CRUISERS CC
MANIACOS CC
VALLE STYLE CC
LA GENTE CC
MEXICAN SIDE CC
BAJITOS DEL VALLEY CC
DESERT BOYS CC
DESERT DREAMS CC


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Homes goggle free porn that the bomb ( make sure you clear your history when your done) 



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> was up lokos omar i see you doggy dog post more pics


GO TO MY FORUM THIS ONE'S MAKING ME SICK!:roflmao:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEYS FINEST C.C 
TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:worship::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*ok guys we are looking for venders for are car show on dec. 4 2011 at fantasy springs casino we need food,parts,cloths,shops or services and you can sell what ever you would like to sell for more info. please call me at 760 600 4552 thanks again for your support*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANK FOR SAVING US A SPOT STREET KINGZ AND QUEENZ WILL HAVE POSOLE AND TACOS DE MANTARAYA FROM 6am till it's done so get your pre orders JAJAJA AND also tamalitos!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

bad car best of show i think:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

REBEL 62


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> REBEL 62


I like this pic claudio reppin that M TOWN


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THANK FOR SAVING US A SPOT STREET KINGZ AND QUEENZ WILL HAVE POSOLE AND TACOS DE MANTARAYA FROM 6am till it's done so get your pre orders JAJAJA AND also tamalitos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6832 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6830 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6821 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6817 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

A COUPLE OF RANFLAS FOR SALE HIT ME UP FOR DETAILS! 66 IMPALA WAGON AND A 67 IMPALA


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

I will have 2 and a half abc fire extingishrs.KROME with vihical braketz.for sale 50 dllrz the good 1z not the cheep 1z let me know ..***** fire extingishier of the valley .
:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SIXT4NIA said:


> I will have 2 and a half abc fire extingishrs.KROME with vihical braketz.for sale 50 dllrz the good 1z not the cheep 1z let me know ..***** fire extingishier of the valley .
> :thumbsup:


now your stealing from your carnal.........tecato .....lol...


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

dont hate queer.:buttkick:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

@ orlando queer..


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_6832 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6830 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


 do they run and how much ?


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


 GOOD JOB MIKE,CONGRATS ON YOUR TROPHY


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

LATINO52chevy said:


> GOOD JOB MIKE,CONGRATS ON YOUR TROPHY


x2 LOOKING NICE BRO.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> do they run and how much ?


*$2,500 WAGON IT RUNS*


IMG_6821 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


*$4,500 67 IMPALA RUNS


*
IMG_6832 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

ill give you 50 dollhears omar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:loco:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> ill give you 50 dollhears omar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:loco:


TRADE 4 THE ELCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:rofl:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

no no no no no tu tas :loco:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!vato


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SIXT4NIA said:


> @ orlando queer..


stupid dont double post .edit tapado...........................


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

*Toy drive*

Roller for the show can we (L.C' s ) get some enter form before the show ? And if would you PLEASE set the enterie table at the at bottom of the ramp ? last year it was very hard stopping mid way up. Some of us almost rolled back !!!'


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*ok guys we are looking for venders for are car show on dec. 4 2011 at fantasy springs casino we need food,parts,cloths,shops or services and you can sell what ever you would like to sell for more info. please call me at 760 600 4552 thanks again for your support*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


nice........what is it?


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

SIXT4NIA said:


> @ orlando mas queer..


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


RO INDIO 321 said:


> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/flyer.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/flyer.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> TTT


LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW CANT WAIT HOMIES !!! TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLLERZONLY 1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​TTT for the Rollerz Only Show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

cant wait lets see how the hop turns out:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> cant wait lets see how the hop turns out:thumbsup:


BRINGING YOUR HOPPER CASH PRICES.............................


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0359 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0366 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:wave:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSCF0366 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:wave:


TTT STREET KINGZ CC


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

53bear said:


> DSCF0359 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


 nice must be a vetrino chrome and white walls


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> I HAVE THIS 1996 BANSHEE 4 SALE READY FOR GLAMIS HOOK UP BY RUBEN IN INDIO. 4 SALE


Was going back is that the banshee SAM wrecked on ??


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

53bear said:


> DSCF0366 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:wave:


 bro I AM a truck fan my opion not to no insult a visor will make it 100%


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> bro I AM a truck fan my opion not to no insult a visor will make it 10 0%


I don't think we would think twice to have that truck in our club


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

? And if would you PLEASE set the enterie table at the at bottom of the ramp ? last year it was very hard stopping mid way up. Some of us almost rolled back !!!'[/QUOTE said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

El Profe said:


> Was going back is that the banshee SAM wrecked on ??


:thumbsup::roflmao:its on youtube under Easter weekend 2011


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

for sale


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> I don't think we would think twice to have that truck in our club


THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Was going back is that the banshee SAM wrecked on ??


YA THAT WAS MY BANSHEE .TO MUCH POWER FOR A PENDEJO.......SAM...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> for sale
> View attachment 394772


HOW MUCH............


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 394768


Im ready too see this show:biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> HOW MUCH............


3,000 or best offer


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

61neb said:


> :thumbsup::roflmao:its on youtube under Easter weekend 2011


Come on give Sam a break


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

El Profe said:


> Come on give Sam a break


his son did it:roflmao: mark


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

any shows this weekend


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSCF0366 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:wave:


we r lookin for a visor for the truck


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WAT VALLE :h5: LETS CRUISE SUNDAY AFTERNOON WE B OUT SUNDAY AROUND 1 GOING TOWARDS PS FROM INDIO ON 111 GIVE THE SNOWBIRDS A SHOW


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*1970 CHEV IMPALA JUST CAME OUT THE SHOP OWNER IS ALEX ALL CHROME AND HYDROS DONE AT SWITCH HAPPY*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0372 by Bear 1953, on Flickr For Sale $500. 760-863-9600


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> *1970 CHEV IMPALA JUST CAME OUT THE SHOP OWNER IS ALEX ALL CHROME AND HYDROS DONE AT SWITCH HAPPY*
> View attachment 395076
> 
> View attachment 395078
> ...


*​LOOKS GOOD BEN!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Street Kingz party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*
IMG_9201 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9145 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9019 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Street Kingz Bomb Squad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
IMG_8445 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8433 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​Line Them up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

trini64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> trini64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


OMAR IS THAT A 2 DOOR OR A 4 DOOR FRONT DOOR LOOKS TO SMALL...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSCF0372 by Bear 1953, on Flickr For Sale $500. 760-863-9600


HOW MUCH 4 JUST THE TIRES THEY LOOK GOOD........


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:finger:ur anno BITCH.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SIXT4NIA said:


> :finger:ur anno BITCH.


INDIO LOVES PLAYING WITH YOUR ANNO....LOL


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> INDIO LOVES PLAYING WITH YOUR ANNO....LOL


SOMETIMES WHEN IT NOT CAGADO.........LOL


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> OMAR IS THAT A 2 DOOR OR A 4 DOOR FRONT DOOR LOOKS TO SMALL...


its a wagon jajajaja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8856 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> its a wagon jajajaja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FIRME MORE COMPETION 4 YOU AND ME.........JAJAJA......................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> SOMETIMES WHEN IT NOT CAGADO.........LOL


FUCHI ............


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

53bear said:


> DSCF0372 by Bear 1953, on Flickr For Sale $500. 760-863-9600


 13" or 14" ? Do the white walls clean up or they stained ??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*The Cleanest 1947 Cadillac in the Desert

*
abel47 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jefes37 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JEFESS37 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *The Cleanest 1947 Cadillac in the Desert
> 
> *
> abel47 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


like


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

saw sol low riders crusing saw the cream color 64 from ATZLAN cc cruzing firme day


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

working at the car wash we need a drive in in the valle


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

t tops :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

like the color on the caddy any body no what it was


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

61neb said:


> *1970 CHEV IMPALA JUST CAME OUT THE SHOP OWNER IS ALEX ALL CHROME AND HYDROS DONE AT SWITCH HAPPY*
> View attachment 395076
> 
> View attachment 395078
> ...


fkn bad 1970 69s great lowriders nice job Ben


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> fkn bad 1970 69s great lowriders nice job Ben


very nice is this vato in a club? looks tight


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO'S BBQ, CONGRATS ON MOST MEMBERS*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO'S BBQ*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO'S BBQ*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO'S TAKIN OVER NORTH SIDE*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> like the color on the caddy any body no what it was


 no but that the baddest cad in the valley


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> no but that the baddest cad in the valley


 THAT CADDIE WAS FROM L.A. AREA HE WAS WITH THAT RED & WHITE 56 BOTH HAD AIR BAGS AND FROM TWO DIFFERENT L.A. CLUBS BUT WERE HOME BOYS I SPOKE TO THEM


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> saw sol low riders crusing saw the cream color 64 from ATZLAN cc cruzing firme day


 yes it Came down for a 15 or wedding it was in my old hood Colony park on jamestown


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*StreetKingz BombSquad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
IMG_8375 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


*​Crown Royal out soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*



*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*1937 bombitta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Reppin Valle de Coachella*



IMG_8399 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> we r lookin for a visor for the truck


 sorry bro I invited you to our club but my club remind me a has to be a chevy (if it a'nt a chevy it a'nt shit) SORRY MY BAD !!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ABELSTROQUITTA by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> sorry bro I invited you to our club but my club remind me a has to be a chevy (if it a'nt a chevy it a'nt shit) SORRY MY BAD !!!!


hahahaha who said that i wanted to join ur club homie im a STREET KINGZ ese,even if i wasnt a STREET KINGZ i wouldnt join ur club hahahaha, thats sum funny sh*t this vato is sayin


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Bomb squad be ready we droping the fat boy of mas destruction


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> hahahaha who said that i wanted to join ur club homie im a STREET KINGZ ese,even if i wasnt a STREET KINGZ i wouldnt join ur club hahahaha, thats sum funny sh*t this vato is sayin


Sorry just a suggestion


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*4 years 7months strong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*
IMG_9201 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Bomb squad be ready we droping the fat boy of mas destruction


this vato is nothing but a joke:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> fkn bad 1970 69s great lowriders nice job Ben


thanks:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9145 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Sorry just a suggestion


u should stop suggesting homie hahahaha


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

LATINO52chevy said:


> very nice is this vato in a club? looks tight


ya hes in la genta c.c.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> hahahaha who said that i wanted to join ur club homie im a STREET KINGZ ese,even if i wasnt a STREET KINGZ i wouldnt join ur club hahahaha, thats sum funny sh*t this vato is sayin


Some time we like to advance in our life


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

this vato is nothing but a joke


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Some time we like to advance in our life


STREET KINGZ CC is always advancing homie and take ur own advice ese


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9019 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Here's my """fat boy""""*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8695 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8689 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8592 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8554 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes Yes lay it low is alive Omar is back I missed you bro it was quiet with out you. Omar to the top


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8389 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*GOODNIGHT FRIEND AND ????

*
IMG_8693 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

By the way FYI the fat boy was the first atomic bomb dropped on Japan during WW -2


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8592 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


nice looks like my paint:thumbsup: my looks more wet.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *GOODNIGHT FRIEND AND ????
> 
> 
> *
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

El Profe said:


> Bomb squad be ready we droping the fat boy of mas destruction


I.got a.sneek peek its nice


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

Indio123 said:


> I.got a.sneek peek its nice


:thumbsup: HA! you got lucky INDIO!
you know we always one step ahead of the game!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​Street Kingz Kustomz! *


IMG_0220 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0253 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0654 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

For all chevy lovers check out cable channel 565 velocity 
100 years chevy CHEVY RUNS BLOOD DEEP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AZTLANFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr

AZTLANFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr

AZTLANFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4617 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skbombss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

clean ass 62


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

almost got 1000 post time to repost same pic :around:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


nice color:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> clean ass 62


ISNT THIS TWILIGHT ZONE..........


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> View attachment 396254


put it on air...haha.......


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

street kingz36 said:


> clean ass 62


Deep impact in the back ground


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> View attachment 396254


NICE TROKITA................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> saw sol low riders crusing saw the cream color 64 from ATZLAN cc cruzing firme day


INDIO IS THAT THE 62 FROM THE QUINSIENERA YOU WENT TOO..........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> clean ass 62




*​Nice lines how old do think the paint job is on this one?!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AZTLANFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*LINE THEM UP VALLE DE COACHELLA!

*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> Deep impact in the back ground


That ride was my inspiration


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> INDIO IS THAT THE 62 FROM THE QUINSIENERA YOU WENT TOO..........


No fool that's claudios the one from the 15 was a six fo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MIKE48 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​Nice lines how old do think the paint job is on this one?!!!!*


I belive about 1983 because I paint my about 3 month after it can out LR mag


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CARLOSTRUCK by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AZTLANFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0562 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0472 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0434 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0418 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0416 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0409 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0403 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0284 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ISNT THIS TWILIGHT ZONE..........


First he was calling it Elvira from a horror show on tv


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> No fool that's claudios the one from the 15 was a six fo


EXCUSE ME SIX FO...........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ard 1764 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


ard 1741 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


ard 1542 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THANKS JAE........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5122 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



IMG_5234 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



IMG_5236 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0297 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0299 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0306 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0317 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5122 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did u get those pixs like that? you have wings or something?..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> how did u get those pixs like that? you have wings or something?..


*RED BULL ESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NM661 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



ard 889 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



ABLES BOMBS by familiagrafix, on Flickr



TRINICONVERT by familiagrafix, on Flickr



48VC by familiagrafix, on Flickr



HEMETCARAVAN by familiagrafix, on Flickr



HEMETISRAEL by familiagrafix, on Flickr



able by familiagrafix, on Flickr



IMG_8729 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



TRINISK by familiagrafix, on Flickr



sk5 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



64gabriel by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Claudio do you AC work I need a price on moving a thermostat get number form my carnal


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC T T M F T


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> STREET KINGZ CC T T M F T




*Street Kingz C.C. TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody have cutlass parts like mirrors for sale?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GT IE PASSING BY


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Street kings is that 1940 on craiglist the 40 that we all donated to have it painted for for his last wish lucky guy now he's wishing for 20 grand or a rag top ??? Dam that been lucky


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

61neb said:


> *1970 CHEV IMPALA JUST CAME OUT THE SHOP OWNER IS ALEX ALL CHROME AND HYDROS DONE AT SWITCH HAPPY*
> View attachment 395076
> 
> View attachment 395078
> ...


 painted by the homie Tiny and Tivo looking good


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

the donations were 2 pay off some of the hospital bills... and 2 clarify the rest he gave fabian a cutlass 4 that paint job......


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

FINESTCARCLUB said:


> painted by the homie Tiny and Tivo looking good


:thumbsup:rear nice


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Street kings is that 1940 on craiglist the 40 that we all donated to have it painted for for his last wish lucky guy now he's wishing for 20 grand or a rag top ??? Dam that been lucky


damn this vato talks out of his ass too much,hey homie a lil advise if u dont know was up keep ur damn mouth shut ese:finger:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> damn this vato talks out of his ass too much,hey homie a lil advise if u dont know was up keep ur damn mouth shut ese:finger:


God damit it was ucking question now your talking out your ass pendejo


----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

what up omar good pics

street kingz ttt


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

street kingz36 said:


> the donations were 2 pay off some of the hospital bills... and 2 clarify the rest he gave fabian a cutlass 4 that paint job......


Thank for the clarify see how easy that with no insults not like kingz13


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

i think for best interest please dont ask or make any future comments towards any of our posts .... thank you....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

KING ME (SK) said:


> what up omar good pics
> 
> street kingz ttt


GRACIAS BRO !! SKLIFER


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> i think for best interest please dont ask or make any future comments towards any of our posts .... thank you....


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Street kings I don't have nothing against you guies when I ask a question it because I don't know I am not out on the streets I don't know what going I never call you guies names I have never cuss at you guies I don't even know what you look like the only one is Omar cause he has that camera around his neck I know he can't take it because has to insult ever one. Now kingz13 is acting like Omar. Arn't on here to make comment and ask question??? With out getting all piss of and hurt


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah well here is my number ... give me a call so we can talk... 760 200-6151


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

street kingz36 said:


> i think for best interest please dont ask or make any future comments towards any of our posts .... thank you....


Sorry I did't know Lay it low belong to you!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

street kingz36 said:


> yeah well here is my number ... give me a call so we can talk... 760 200-6151


Homes you don't your post your number like that for ever one to see you know what people can do with just your number ? Sorry I forgot you don't want my advise or comments be safe take down asap


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


CANT WAIT:run:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

61neb krysler300+ OMAR TRECE:wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

QVO BEN!!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


>


Qvo


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


>


11111


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

jojo67 said:


>


111


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 387317


121


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

61neb said:


> nice:thumbsup:


112


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Some old piks rite there


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> making a very impressive stride VILLAGE PRIDE bc mecca ca qvo month later lowrider bike feature


Ffff


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

El Profe said:


> 11111











pic from our 2nd annual toy drive.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

street kings


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

bajitos del valle


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

city cruisers


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

92.7


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 92.7


The beginning that's when only me & Orlando were holding it down for the RO NOW WE GOT NICE AZZ FAMILY OF LOWRIDERS WITH US.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> Some old piks rite there


We need a change of scenery


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the car clubs in the VALLE from VALEY'S FINEST C.C 

VC TTMFT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO HAPPY THANKS GIVING PEACE TO ALL AND GOD BLESS 
NEW ILLUSIONS cc


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING RAZA DEL VALLE DE COACHELLA


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*HAPPY TURKEY DAY valle!!!!!*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

softball lets get a mix game going


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> PUEZ QVO HAPPY THANKS GIVING PEACE TO ALL AND GOD BLESS
> NEW ILLUSIONS cc


 thanks brother cause we all needed. What in mug that what need for peace


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

6381508291_877438b7a3_b[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr
Happy Turkey Day!! To all Coachella Valley CarClubs!!! StreetKingz:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> 6381508291_877438b7a3_b[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr
> Happy Turkey Day!! To all Coachella Valley CarClubs!!! StreetKingz:thumbsup:


TTT FOR TURKEY DAY


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*EARLY YEARS LATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

HEY EL PROFE WHAT YEAR WAS THIS YOUR HOLDING THE LATINO PLAC 83-85 ??


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 397636


Where's Sam


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 now that what you call CANDY ! ! B


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING RAZA DEL VALLE DE COACHELLA


O mar I hope you had a great thanksgiving


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TTT FOR TURKEY DAY


Dam was taking was this taking today how many truckeies did you guys cooked????


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TTT FOR TURKEY DAY


Dam was this today how many turkeys did you guys Cooked ???


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 397636


Dam I still had my two legs!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> HEY EL PROFE WHAT YEAR WAS THIS YOUR HOLDING THE LATINO PLAC 83-85 ??


I don't re call but check out Simon and Vic with Carlos and Simon with little simon to bad we can get him to take his ride out (storage at less 20 years)


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Street kings that a firmer picture was that taking to day the club getting together for thanksgiving that great !!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

I need help when you guys say TTTMFt was does that mean ??


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> I need help when you guys say TTTMFt was does that mean ??


 I THINK IT MEANS "TO THE TOP" " MOTHER F'N TOP"


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*CHECK OUT THE ORIGINAL MR. MONTE- LATINO CLASSIC CAR CLUB IN A PARADE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*SLEEPING BEAUTY WHEN IT WAS A DAILY DRIVER WACHA" FED MART"*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> I THINK IT MEANS "TO THE TOP" " MOTHER F'N TOP"


So that your bragging about your self ???


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE ONE'S THAT GOT AWAY*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> So that your bragging about your self ???


 NO THEY WANT TO GET TO THE TOP,WE THERE WE JUST HAVE TO STAY ON TOP BRO


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*MY FIRST RIDE 75 CAPRICE GLASS HOUSE ALSO GOT AWAY LIVE N LEARN*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*VIC'S 62*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*HEY PROFE WHAT HAPPEN HERE WE ONLY ALLOW CHEVY'S OR WAS THE RULE NOT IN PLACE ! ! YET*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO52CHEVY WITH 13 INCH DAYTONS AT LEAST 18 YEARS AGO*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Those fotos have to go public


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 397741
> [/la. Latino classic the road worrier


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 397750


That our missing link Hummbert I bet he still has a plaque!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

nice pics latinos the lowrider days front back side 2 side locked up in the front or riding slow sitting low groving to my radio
and most daily drivers to the top of the form .


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

new lowrider mag has their center pics from the past n the plymuth the shark n the dodge are in that mix to the top of the form for the coachella vally


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Wish everybody can see those pictures proof of what we were in the past , what we are in the present and what we will be in the future lone live the L.C's no need no CHAPTERS just home grown!!!!!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> LATINO52chevy said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 397741
> ...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Wish everybody can see those pictures proof of what we were in the past , what we are in the present and what we will be in the future lone live the L.C's no need no CHAPTERS just home grown!!!!!!!


 hey bro have a pic of you in you garage kickin it not sure if you want me to post it ..hey i figured out how to use this scanner so if you have some pic's you want to post let me no or bring them down takes a few minites to post


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> hey bro have a pic of you in you garage kickin it not sure if you want me to post it ..hey i figured out how to use this scanner so if you have some pic's you want to post let me no or bring them down takes a few minites to post


Bro I got the holly grail 30 year of documents the history go ahead post my pic yes . Tonight???


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*EL PROFE IN HIS PRIME JUST AFTER WORK KICKIN BACK*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

GOOD NITE CARNAL,GOING FISHING IN THE AM TAKING MY GIRLS ,YEA LET ME NO WILL START A FEW AT A TIME


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> I THINK IT MEANS "TO THE TOP" " MOTHER F'N TOP"


Bro check you setting I info that may be you got them on privite not public that why they don't show without the password


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 397756


they look like cross laces spokes.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GO GET YOUR TOY'S FOR THE TOY DRIVE ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW NEXT WEEKEND !!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GO GET YOUR TOY'S FOR THE TOY DRIVE ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW NEXT WEEKEND !!!!!


 I wish i had a car....but i cant wait the show.:inout:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> I wish i had a car....but i cant wait the show.:inout:


DONATIONS MY FRIEND YOU DON'T NEED A CAR TO DONATE


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DONATIONS MY FRIEND YOU DON'T NEED A CAR TO DONATE


Yes sir


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DONATIONS MY FRIEND YOU DON'T NEED A CAR TO DONATE


yes sir will do.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 397765


WANTED DEAD OR ALIVE $ 1,000 REWARD ,$ 200 for his left foot ( caustion when aprouch know to carry a taser that look as a cane!!! Reward will be paid by the Street Kingz


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 397765


$1,000 reward dead or alive $ 200 for his left foot ( causation when aprouch known to carry a tears that locks like a cane Street Kingz will pay reward


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> I wish i had a car....but i cant wait the show.:inout:


Ask the street kings they make wishes come truer


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> WANTED DEAD OR ALIVE $ 1,000 REWARD ,$ 200 for his left foot ( caustion when aprouch know to carry a taser that look as a cane!!! Reward will be paid by the Street Kingz


what about right foot? how much lol


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Ask the street kings they make wishes come truer


I build my own stuff..


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> what about right foot? how much lol[/QUO. If you could get back to me I would give all the money I have


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 397723


bad ass ride is this the white 62 with patterns on the sides


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

sureñosbluez said:


> bad ass ride is this the white 62 with patterns on the sides


Yes bro that the way I had but I could never win a trophy out town that when I had it repainted but I dint have the pattern after a year later


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Yes bro that the way I had but I could never win a trophy out town that when I had it repainted but I dint have the pattern after a year later


That bad boy been to fresno, bakersfields Phoenix and Yuma and many show in LA including one super show never tow only when my axle came out coming from back San Bernardio


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> That bad boy been to fresno, bakersfields Phoenix and Yuma and many show in LA including one super show never tow only when my axle came out coming from back San Bernardio


 and it lavender with a blue pearl with Miria flake on top


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> and it lavender with a blue pearl with Miria flake on top


Painted by Fank Lopes aka jaws around 1982 always been garage


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

6381507421_dd9d7b8f45_b[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickruffin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1980S TO 2011 
NO FOLLOWERS NO DRAMA NO BODY OLD SAY THEY BEING AROUND 
GAS IT UP CHARGE BATTERIS N CRUZ 
REP THE VALLE WHEN WE CAN IF WE CAN :finger: 
TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

toys for tots 4 annual


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

yup NEW ILLUSIONS cc


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1st toys foir tots no leader told us no olds guy told us i had found this entretaiment internet n is how we find out to the top for the layit low


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

nice ls monte not from valle but nice car


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

they work at foot locker LOL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NITE CRUZING


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CANT WAIT FOR MINES PRIMER WITH HUB CAPS IS HOW TAKING MINE OUT TO THE TOP FOR BOMBAS


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Damn I'm ready for next weekend


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> Damn I'm ready for next weekend


me to bRO:thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Damn I'm ready for next weekend


Let's do this!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 1st toys foir tots no leader told us no olds guy told us i had found this entretaiment internet n is how we find out to the top for the layit low


Do you mean this was the first toy for tots ??


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

*Bomb parts*

Found in my goodie box new trunk weather Stripping for 1949- 1952 chevy $ 20.00 license plate flags holder $ 10.00 , 1" long chrome custom bullet lug nut 7/16 for bombs with no hub caps $ 20. 00 for 10


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

sup omaruffin:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

~VALLEY'S FINEST C.C~ TTMFT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> *Let's do this Valle and Friends Rollerz Only Toy Drive TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CARLOS B said:


> sup omaruffin:




*​Qvo Prez....*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

7 days till show.....get ready.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Do you mean this was the first toy for tots ??


yup


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 397723


post more pic any pics of the truck


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> thanks brother cause we all needed. What in mug that what need for peace


BUDWISER


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS OLD MONTE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PIC I TOOK AT SABOBA CAR SHOW


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


ben didnt your brother paint this 300c?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sunday riders PUEZ QVO


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Bad ass pic Claudio! Gracias


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> yup


Were was it ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VIEJITOSCARSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6830 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

POZOLITTO by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

mike488 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> mike488 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 Cannot stop the Streetkingz Machine!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sponsors by familiagrafix, on Flickr



ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sponsors by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

firme pics omar


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> ben didnt your brother paint this 300c?


yes he did ......i just gave it the perfect kolors touch.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> sponsors by familiagrafix, on Flickr


thanks omar .an thanks to all sponsers .......snoop /ceasar/mando /glenn and galaxi wire wheels......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

getting back from chicali see you guys tommorow..........................


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> yes he did ......i just gave it the perfect kolors touch.....


shore did boss, roof looks sick.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

gordiee by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> sponsors by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> *( NOTE ) ALL SPONSORS ARE LOWRIDERS
> WE NEED TO SHOW SOME LOVE TO THE SPONSORS THEY ALWAY'S COME THRU
> ...


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> yes he did ......i just gave it the perfect kolors touch.....


 Stop showing off Orlando......... LOL


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HEMETCARAVAN by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

claudios62 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> Stop showing off Orlando......... LOL


i know.....sorry bro just showing off my work ...........


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> ben didnt your brother paint this 300c?


the first time. then me and lore touched up some spots and then orlando from perfect kolors finished all the doors, hooked up the roof and rear lights then we got the pinstripped redone again. anything else you want to know you got ? i got answers


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> i know.....sorry bro just showing off my work ...........


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> claudios62 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 bring back memories


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> claudios62 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Bring back memories


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*I'm out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


NOW THATS A CLEAN SPRAY BOOTH......


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Gggg


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GALAXI WIRE THANKS 4 THE SPONCERSHIP FOR THOSE 13X7 CROSS LACE WHEELS .DONT FORGET TO BUY RAFFLE TICKETS.............


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 387317


We ready


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Does any one have a rear axle and motor Assy for a Buzz Around scooter or a spare scooter I can borrow for the show? Just in case my new one does not get here by Sunday. Help Help Valle !!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

To all street king as of tonight I will not pick or bully you guys any more


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sponsors by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> the first time. then me and lore touched up some spots and then orlando from perfect kolors finished all the doors, hooked up the roof and rear lights then we got the pinstripped redone again. anything else you want to know you got ? i got answers


How about Quick pick numbers lol


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle hope you all have a bless day hey good lookin out ben (switch happy) thanks for the hook up


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

61neb said:


> the first time. then me and lore touched up some spots and then orlando from perfect kolors finished all the doors, hooked up the roof and rear lights then we got the pinstripped redone again. anything else you want to know you got ? i got answers


I got a ? Who's lore. Lorena?


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> To all street king as of tonight I will not pick or bully you guys any more


 does that go for us to LOL ,WTF are you alright profe or did you see the light ? oh i no off the MED'S:dunno::roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sponsors by familiagrafix, on Flickr


ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

toy_drive by familiagrafix, on Flickr


*Don't forget your toys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> sponsors by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


WERE HAVING A FIRME RAFFLE ALOT OF GOOD STUFF 13X7 RIMS ,2 KIDS BIKE ,ALOT OF HYDRO PARTS ,NAPAS BUCKET OF CAR WASH ,TOOLS ,TOY FROM CORNWEEL TOOLS,CUSTOM ENGRAVED NOCK OFFS ,ALLINMENTS FROM UNIVERSAL TIRE SHOPS, FREE HAIR CUTS ,FREE GOLFING ROUNDS......


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> WERE HAVING A FIRME RAFFLE ALOT OF GOOD STUFF 13X7 RIMS ,2 KIDS BIKE ,ALOT OF HYDRO PARTS ,NAPAS BUCKET OF CAR WASH ,TOOLS ,TOY FROM CORNWEEL TOOLS,CUSTOM ENGRAVED NOCK OFFS ,ALLINMENTS FROM UNIVERSAL TIRE SHOPS, FREE HAIR CUTS ,FREE GOLFING ROUNDS......


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

PIC FROM OUR 2ND ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OUR 4RD TOY DRIVE.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sponsors by familiagrafix, on Flickr


sponsorss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*LAST YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> WERE HAVING A FIRME RAFFLE ALOT OF GOOD STUFF 13X7 RIMS ,2 KIDS BIKE ,ALOT OF HYDRO PARTS ,NAPAS BUCKET OF CAR WASH ,TOOLS ,TOY FROM CORNWEEL TOOLS,CUSTOM ENGRAVED NOCK OFFS ,ALLINMENTS FROM UNIVERSAL TIRE SHOPS, FREE HAIR CUTS ,FREE GOLFING ROUNDS......


How much for tickets?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Local shops why go out of town!!!! 
we have it all here!*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> sponsors by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> sponsorss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FIRME MORE SPONSERS.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *LAST YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


EVERY YEAR GETS BETTER AN BETTER THANK YOU VALLE DE COACHELLA....


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> does that go for us to LOL ,WTF are you alright profe or did you see the light ? oh i no off the MED'S:dunno::roflmao:


It getting close to christamas I better behave he when you ben bad he knows when you ben good Santa is coming to town !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5122 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> rebel 62
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A piar of Duses


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> rebel 62
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. A Pair of Dueses


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*WOW!!!!!

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

COUPLE MORE DAY'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sponsors by familiagrafix, on Flickr

sponsorss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE VALLE DE COACHELLA


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

toy_drive by familiagrafix, on Flickr



*​TOYS TOYS TOYS TOYS!!!!*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Any word on Danny (Quack) how 's he doing any body know ?


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> It getting close to christamas I better behave he when you ben bad he knows when you ben good Santa is coming to town !!!


Rick I figure out why you picks don't come out with out logging in you need to become a premmime member for $ 25 than you got total acesese and teck support.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES*






*A SET OF 13X7 CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WIRE WHEELS*






TOOLS AND CAR WASH KITS






*MORE TOOLS AND SHIRTS*






*HYDRO PARTS AND VIDEOS *






*24'' BOYS BIKE AND 24'' GIRLS BIKE*
*ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS
AND LOTS MORE RAFFLE PRIZES JUST A LITTLE TEASE FOR KNOW THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> *RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES*
> View attachment 401329
> *A SET OF 13X7 CROSS LACE WIRE WHEELS
> *
> ...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

61neb said:


> *RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES*
> View attachment 401329
> *A SET OF 13X7 CROSS LACE WIRE WHEELS*
> View attachment 401331
> ...


 the 13' s all chrome ???


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> *RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES*
> View attachment 401329
> *A SET OF 13X7 CROSS LACE WIRE WHEELS*
> View attachment 401331
> ...


13x7 cross lace ...........................complete wheels, adapters and nockoffs


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

El Profe said:


> the 13' s all chrome ???


YES SIR


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


thanks to our sponcers ...................................................


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES*
View attachment 401329
*A SET OF 13X7 CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WIRE WHEELS*
View attachment 401331
TOOLS AND CAR WASH KITS
View attachment 401332
*MORE TOOLS AND SHIRTS*
View attachment 401333
*HYDRO PARTS AND VIDEOS *
View attachment 401334
*24'' BOYS BIKE AND 24'' GIRLS BIKE*
*ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS
AND LOTS MORE RAFFLE PRIZES JUST A LITTLE TEASE FOR KNOW THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​STREET KINGZ FLEET!! READY FOR THE SHOW!*



IMG_0472 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

61neb said:


> *RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES*
> View attachment 401329
> *A SET OF 13X7 CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WIRE WHEELS*
> View attachment 401331
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


thanks to our sponcers.......


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES*
View attachment 401329
*A SET OF 13X7 CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WIRE WHEELS*
View attachment 401331
TOOLS AND CAR WASH KITS
View attachment 401332
*MORE TOOLS AND SHIRTS*
View attachment 401333
*HYDRO PARTS AND VIDEOS *
View attachment 401334
*24'' BOYS BIKE AND 24'' GIRLS BIKE*
*ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS
AND LOTS MORE RAFFLE PRIZES JUST A LITTLE TEASE FOR KNOW THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT*
...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

61neb said:


> *RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES RAFFLE PRIZES*
> View attachment 401329
> *A SET OF 13X7 CROSS LACE ALL CHROME WIRE WHEELS*
> View attachment 401331
> ...


NICE HOW MUCH WILL THE TICKETS GO FOR AND WILL THERE ONLY BE ONE KIND OF RAFFLE TICKET FOR THE PRIZES


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

61neb said:


> YES SIR


What' s the price on a set ???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/flyer.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> HERES SOME CAR CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT/ TOY DRIVE &CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*$1.00 EACH RAFFLE TICKETS*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr
_*DEL VALLE CC
AZTLAN CC DE MEXICALI
UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA AZ 
VALLEY FINEST CC 
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
STREET KINGS CC
GOODTIMES CC
ONDIADOS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
UNIQUES CC
NEW ILLUSIONS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
OLDIES CC
CITY CRUISERS CC
MANIACOS CC
VALLE STYLE CC
LA GENTE CC
MEXICAN SIDE CC
BAJITOS DEL VALLEY CC
DESERT BOYS CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> NICE HOW MUCH WILL THE TICKETS GO FOR AND WILL THERE ONLY BE ONE KIND OF RAFFLE TICKET FOR THE PRIZES


1 dollar a ticket and yes only one kind of ticket for the raffles ...will be having another raffle a 50/50 .....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

looks like firme weather for the toy drive lets do this ....................fun fun funnnnnnnnnnnn.......................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*1 Dollar off with your registration slip good weather for some posolitto! 

*




POZOLITTO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *1 Dollar off with your registration slip good weather for some posolitto!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 DAM THAT LOOKS GOOD !!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skk1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *1 Dollar off with your registration slip good weather for some posolitto!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Ive never had it before. looks good.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

BIGGER BOWLS


OMAR TRECE said:


> *1 Dollar off with your registration slip good weather for some posolitto!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ITS GOOD YOU WILL LIKE IT BULLS BALLS ENJOY


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Ive never had it before. looks good.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> BIGGER BOWLS



MORE LIKE FOAM CUPS BRO !!!!


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> ITS GOOD YOU WILL LIKE IT BULLS BALLS ENJOY


:rofl::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> looks like firme weather for the toy drive lets do this ....................fun fun funnnnnnnnnnnn.......................


:thumbsup:
ANOTHER YEAR....ANOTHER SHOW WE'RE LOOKING FOWARD TO!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 401488


If i dont win them, ill buy them haha ether way. :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> ITS GOOD YOU WILL LIKE IT BULLS BALLS ENJOY


:wow: ill let u have the balls.....


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

El Profe said:


> Any word on Danny (Quack) how 's he doing any body know ?


HE ALMOST GOT RELEASED ON TUESDAY BUT HIS FEVER IS ACTING UP..I WORK WITH HIS SON AND HE'S BEEN KEEPING ME POSTED....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> HE ALMOST GOT RELEASED ON TUESDAY BUT HIS FEVER IS ACTING UP..I WORK WITH HIS SON AND HE'S BEEN KEEPING ME POSTED....



KEEP US POSTED BRO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 5 guests)

OMAR TRECE






*LOTS OF GUEST WELCOME TO THE VALLE DE COACHELLA THREAD!
*
skk1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> A piar of Duses


Ddrdff


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ABELSTROQUITTA by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JEFESS37 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

abel47 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> COUPLE MORE DAY'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> sponsors by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...












part of the raffle knock off by JAIME'S ENGRAVING dont forget to get your tickets 4 the raffle......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 401488


ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> part of the raffle knock off by JAIME'S ENGRAVING dont forget to get your tickets 4 the raffle......


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> ITS GOOD YOU WILL LIKE IT BULLS BALLS ENJOY


Are they the same as Rocky Mountain Osters ??? Huevos de toro ???


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> JEFESS37 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 That's beautiful to bad it photo shop


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr
AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr
AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr
AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr
AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skk1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
skk1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
skk1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0562 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ard 1542 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ard 1741 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ard 1764 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0472 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_0434 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> claudios62 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 photo shop


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*GOOD NIGHT VALLE*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0416 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> 111


Oooo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0403 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CARLOSTRUCK by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

53bear said:


> Cannot stop the Streetkingz Machine!!!!


PHOTO SHOP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skbombss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8427 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

MAYBE I WILL BUY YOU A BOWL AT THE THE SHOW I WILL BE IN THE 73 CHEVY FROM GOODTIMES LOOK FOR ME


El Profe said:


> Are they the same as Rocky Mountain Osters ??? Huevos de toro ???


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*WASHED AND READY FOR SUNDAY*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

DONT TAKE IT A BAD WAY I DONT WANT DRAMA WITH YOU


RIDES3 said:


> MAYBE I WILL BUY YOU A BOWL AT THE THE SHOW I WILL BE IN THE 73 CHEVY FROM GOODTIMES LOOK FOR ME


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 401853


:thumbsup:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

61neb said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitosbanner by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

The first Cadillac that registers at the show will receive a set of 4 switch extensions with a Cadillac logo emblem,
And a reminder no outside food and drinks (sodas and Beer) cars will be searched, Thank you!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Tomorrow baby lets do this!! dont forget the gifts people!.:biggrin:


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

WE READY HOMIESuffin::thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0455 by Bear 1953, on Flickr We Ready!!!!:yes:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0456 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Cannot get more ready.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> The first Cadillac that registers at the show will receive a set of 4 switch extensions with a Cadillac logo emblem,
> And a reminder no outside food and drinks (sodas and Beer) cars will be searched, Thank you!


sorry no outside food or drinks..........................................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*POSOLITTO WILL BE READY BY 6:30 IN THE AM (NO OUTSIDE FOOD)
*
*​THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THE SPONSORS FOR THE 2011 ROLLERZ ONLY TOY DRIVE!*
POZOLITTO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*THIS IS HOW WE ROLL IN THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FANTASY SPRINGS CASINO LET'S DO THIS VALLE DE COACHELLA AND LOWRIDER FRIENDS FROM SURROUNDING AREAS! VALLE COACHELLA TO THE TOP!*



VIEJITOSCARSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*DONE ORLANDO SEE YOU IN THE MORNING!
*
AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

get your tickets ............alot more stuff.................


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*The first Cadillac that registers at the show will receive a set of 4 switch extensions with a Cadillac logo emblem.


And a reminder no outside food and drinks (sodas and Beer) cars will be searched, Thank you!*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*The first Cadillac that registers at the show will receive a set of 4 switch extensions with a Cadillac logo emblem.


And a reminder no outside food and drinks (sodas and Beer) cars will be searched, Thank you!*

*there will be lots of venders with food and drinks and snacks also ice cold beer a few feet away in the casino thanks everyone for all your support.and all the extra raffle prizes that just came in a few hours ago $1.00 per ticket*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skk1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> DONT TAKE IT A BAD WAY I DONT WANT DRAMA WITH YOU


No bro that what their call bull balls are all so rocky mountain oyster


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

<div></div><div>mike48 by familiagrafix, on Flickr</div>


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 401854


Dam that bad


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

POZOLITTO by familiagrafix, on Flickr

POZOLITTO by familiagrafix, on Flickr

POZOLITTO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr

ROFLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr

AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr

AOMARROSPONSORS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> View attachment 402334
> 
> *The first Cadillac that registers at the show will receive a set of 4 switch extensions with a Cadillac logo emblem.
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skbombss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> rebel 62
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a pair of Dueses


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 13 guests)

OMAR TRECE QVO RAZA LOTS OF GUEST IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

got some uppers and lowers arms 4 impala molded ..set of 14 inch cylenders 10 inch,swith plates custom,cups and donuts ,engraved dumps and alot more giveaways 4 the raffles......sponser by krazy kutting....mando get your tickets................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NM661 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


_*YES IT'S PHOTOSHOPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 JAJAJAJA*_


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

I am ready for tomorrow just watch bld nights


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

later see you guys in a couple of hours................


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

whats up valle im looking for a passenger door panel just the bottom piece for a 83 Cuttlass pm me if u have one for sale ???


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

good show rollerz it was chill.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Bad ass show!!! Gracias for everyone that came and supported us, we appreciate it.... TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> Bad ass show!!! Gracias for everyone that came and supported us, we appreciate it.... TTT


x2 hope you guys had a great time thanks to all the clubs that came to support.............gracias ................


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> x2 hope you guys had a great time thanks to all the clubs that came to support.............gracias ................


:thumbsup:
It Was Another Good Show You Guys Put On!
And The Latino Classics Were Glad To Be Apart Of It Like Always!
And Congrats To All The Winners From All Clubs!!

BUT BIG UP TO LATINO CLASSICS 19 CAR & 18 TROPHIES 
PLUSE MOST MEMBERS!!

32 YEARS AND STILL COUNTING!!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

good show homies cant wait for next year !!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Roller great show still still partying


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

hey good show rollerz had a great time damn ov still partying thats firme bro we did good


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

Good show rollerz! congrats on all club winners :thumbsup: thats what the valles about!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WE HAD A GOODTIME OUT THERE!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well what can I say... You homies put down another great show, we had fun and we'll see you guys soon...gracias ROLLERZ!!! TTT


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks rollerz for putting on the show and for a good cause... ROYAL FANTASIES CC


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Gracias, like I said this show wouldn't of happen without your guys support and a big thank you to all of you who donated a toy, Coachella Valley Rescue Mission was very thankful!!! Next year will be even bigger.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

who won the rims?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> who won the rims?


Somebody from Latino classics


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Weres the pic of the toy drive OMAR !!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks to all that help me get my ride back on the road


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> Weres the pic of the toy drive OMAR !!!


SOON IM WORKING ON THEM RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> Thanks to all that help me get my ride back on the road


i was wondering if you had got that tire homie


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CARLOS B said:


> i was wondering if you had got that tire homie


yup thanks for the help got it.fixed right before the judgeing


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SOLD.................


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*GOOD JOB FELLAS*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> Somebody from Latino classics


James the owner of the black 50 and blue 68 he's going to donate them to his older brother (keep wishing)


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*GOOD JOB FELLAS*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

I KNOW I MISSED SOME OTHER CLUBS ,ONE WAS NEW ILLUSIONS


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO CHEVY DEALERSHIP*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WHAT S UP VALLE DID YOU GUYS LIKE THE PLAQUES?......BETTER THAN TROPHIES..


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> WHAT S UP VALLE DID YOU GUYS LIKE THE PLAQUES?......BETTER THAN TROPHIES..


 HELL YEA THEY ARE BETTER THAN A TROPHY EASY TO DISPLAY ,GREAT JOB GOOD IDEA ROLLERZ


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> WHAT S UP VALLE DID YOU GUYS LIKE THE PLAQUES?......BETTER THAN TROPHIES..


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


LATINO52chevy said:


> HELL YEA THEY ARE BETTER THAN A TROPHY EASY TO DISPLAY ,GREAT JOB GOOD IDEA ROLLERZ


:thumbsup:


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll take a ring girl as a trophy. Lol...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

great show hope toys get distribute in the VALLE. NEW ILLUSIONS IS TRYING TO GET TOGETHER WITH CANCER RELAY FOR LIVE HOPE WE GET THIS MUCH LOVE FOR A GOOD CAUSE. COACHELLA VALLEY HAS BEEN THERE DONE THAT TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1964 IMPALA NONE SS "like"


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

love the bowties


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> great show hope toys get distribute in the VALLE. NEW ILLUSIONS IS TRYING TO GET TOGETHER WITH CANCER RELAY FOR LIVE HOPE WE GET THIS MUCH LOVE FOR A GOOD CAUSE. COACHELLA VALLEY HAS BEEN THERE DONE THAT TO THE TOP


You know the RO WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> SOLD.................


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

I would Like to thank all my members, prospects and their families for showing up Sunday and supporting the cause. It made very prould of serving as your president. Thanks to my brothers, foster brother (Mat Rojo) for sticking together those years when every one would say lowriding was dead. Belonging to a club is like a marriage you have your up and downs never give up till death do us apart. Hope that 2012 turns out like 2011 if the world does end we had a good life as Latino Classsics lone live " the LC" hope every one has a safe Chirstmas and a Happy New Years to all members and families and to all car clubs of the valley Ovidio Flores president of the Latino's since 1982 !!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*firme*



El Profe said:


> I would Like to thank all my members, prospects and their families for showing up Sunday and supporting the cause. It made very prould of serving as your president. Thanks to my brothers, foster brother (Mat Rojo) for sticking together those years when every one would say lowriding was dead. Belonging to a club is like a marriage you have your up and downs never give up till death do us apart. Hope that 2012 turns out like 2011 if the world does end we had a good life as Latino Classsics lone live " the LC" hope every one has a safe Chirstmas and a Happy New Years to all members and families and to all car clubs of the valley Ovidio Flores president of the Latino's since 1982 !!



thanks ov it makes me proud to be a latino classics always wanted to join before i got my impala when i had my regal keep up the good work bro


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> I would Like to thank all my members, prospects and their families for showing up Sunday and supporting the cause. It made very prould of serving as your president. Thanks to my brothers, foster brother (Mat Rojo) for sticking together those years when every one would say lowriding was dead. Belonging to a club is like a marriage you have your up and downs never give up till death do us apart. Hope that 2012 turns out like 2011 if the world does end we had a good life as Latino Classsics lone live " the LC" hope every one has a safe Chirstmas and a Happy New Years to all members and families and to all car clubs of the valley Ovidio Flores president of the Latino's since 1982 !!


 OH SHIT THERE IS HOPE,LOL.VERY WELL SAID CARNAL PROUD TO BE YOUR CARNAL AND A LATINO


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> OH SHIT THERE IS HOPE,LOL.VERY WELL SAID CARNAL PROUD TO BE YOUR CARNAL AND A LATINO


 you better come by and get your Raider Bud Lite before it to late they almost were gone Sunday i still have six pack of Raider and one six pack 49ers !!!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

new mexicali bike club plaque....:thumbsup:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

the new look.....


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0467 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Good Food!!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> you better come by and get your Raider Bud Lite before it to late they almost were gone Sunday i still have six pack of Raider and one six pack 49ers !!!


 ok you better save me one,i tried to get in but the code on the gate did not open the gate ??I will stop by tomarrow you better open the gate


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

53bear said:


> DSCF0467 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Good Food!!


 nice, I like the way it looks,you could smell the fresh paint at the show,good job


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

LATINO52chevy said:


> nice, I like the way it looks,you could smell the fresh paint at the show,good job


 yeah got it done rite before the show... thanks


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

great show rollerz it was worth the trip from san diego:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

streetkingz13 said:


> great show rollerz it was worth the trip from san diego:thumbsup:


thanks for your support be safe out there:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Rollerz in the forum section there discussing straight lace and cross lace wheel. Their cross lace don't look nothing like the ones you gave raffle off what are those cross lace 72 spoke ? I know their white box who is selling those ??


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

That was a bad ass show at the Rollerz Only toy Drive.......much Respect to all the Cochella Clubs that put it down....United Dreams CC Yuma, Az had a blast over there meeting alot of firme people and seeing some beautiful rides.....we will definatly be coming to Cochella Valley more often to support the clubs in the Valley...United Dreams CC Yuma, Az.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

gracias united dreams cc........thanks for the support....


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

El Profe said:


> you better come by and get your Raider Bud Lite before it to late they almost were gone Sunday i still have six pack of Raider and one six pack 49ers !!!


SAVE ME A 49er ONE!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

El Profe said:


> Rollerz in the forum section there discussing straight lace and cross lace wheel. Their cross lace don't look nothing like the ones you gave raffle off what are those cross lace 72 spoke ? I know their white box who is selling those ??


:dunno:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Rollerz in the forum section there discussing straight lace and cross lace wheel. Their cross lace don't look nothing like the ones you gave raffle off what are those cross lace 72 spoke ? I know their white box who is selling those ??


whats the question again ..


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

61neb said:


> YES SIR


 were they donated by gallery wheel if so were are they located ???


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

El Profe said:


> Rollerz in the forum section there discussing straight lace and cross lace wheel. Their cross lace don't look nothing like the ones you gave raffle off what are those cross lace 72 spoke ? I know their white box who is selling those ??


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

El Profe said:


> were they donated by gallery wheel if so were are they located ???


at my shop i sell them


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> at my shop i sell them


x2 at my shop 2.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Where are the pics and vids of the hop??


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> You know the RO WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

REBEL 62


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WERES THE T BIRDS N COUGARS


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

El Profe said:


> Rollerz in the forum section there discussing straight lace and cross lace wheel. Their cross lace don't look nothing like the ones you gave raffle off what are those cross lace 72 spoke ? I know their white box who is selling those ??


If u don't like them ill give u 250$$


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> If u don't like them ill give u 250$$


He'll no their great looking wheel


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

El Profe said:


> you better come by and get your Raider Bud Lite before it to late they almost were gone Sunday i still have six pack of Raider and one six pack 49ers !!!


Damn homie...where can you get the NINERS at???


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

jojo67 said:


> Damn homie...where can you get the NINERS at???


Fresno or bakerfeild


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> REBEL 62


i like the o.g. chev sign:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

El Profe said:


> He'll no their great looking wheel


what about $300


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

El Profe said:


> Fresno or bakerfeild


Damn...that's to far


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

jojo67 said:


> Damn...that's to far


Had them delivered by my uncle that was on the way to the Dallas game Sunday he had a long ride back


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 403714


 nice pics ricky got down on this pic big ups to my jefe green 51 first show and went home with first place and big ups to all who showed up


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

El Profe said:


> Had them delivered by my uncle that was on the way to the Dallas game Sunday he had a long ride back



uffin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1964 impala


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CAME OUT NICE ISRAEL:thumbsup:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*BIG CHRIS*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO BOMB SQUAD*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*GETTING READY TO ROLL*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*RUDY VEGA'S 1951*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*1950,1951,1952,1954 CHEVROLETS*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*NICE BOMB*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*ANOTHER FIRME BOMB*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> CAME OUT NICE ISRAEL:thumbsup:


 thank you claudio


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you valle and all that donated toys .........................


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

OV get @ me ill beat all there prices.


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

were the pic fatboy..:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

dropping off the toys at coachella valley rescue mission in indio thanks again..............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SIXT4NIA said:


> were the pic fatboy..:biggrin:


in your anuo.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 404489


VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bombsquad by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 404489


VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

the van full of toys.......nice


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY TO THE TOP.................................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bombsquadd by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY TO THE TOP.................................


NICE I KNOW THEY WILL BE SO HAPPY THANKS TO THE VALLE. SEE YOU NEXT YEAR:wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY AND THE NEW MAYOR OF INDIO GLENN MILLER TTT............


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> bombsquad by familiagrafix, on Flick
> 
> 
> streetkingz2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY AND THE NEW MAYOR OF INDIO GLENN MILLER TTT............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOOD NITE.........MIMIS TIME......................SIMON...........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0899 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

mj by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

trinishydros by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 404484


:thumbsup:looks nice


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GOODTIMES IE IN THE CASA THANKS FOR SHOWING US LOVE IN THE VALLE


LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 403678
> View attachment 403679
> View attachment 403680
> View attachment 403681
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

OMAR GOT ANY PICS FROM THE SHOW?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RIDES3 said:


> OMAR GOT ANY PICS FROM THE SHOW?


Orlando has some he jus needs post them up


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Latino52, king kon , mr monte, fastback68, if you guys want to see progress on the Plaques go to the forum under new items crazy kutters first page or last it depends if you log in 3 pic their not done yet so don't panic


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> :thumbsup:looks nice


:thumbsup:nice pic from the show


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> GOOD NITE.........MIMIS TIME......................SIMON...........


lol....firme


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody know any local pinstrippers in the valley?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

here you go andy


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

israelsbombb by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

raina by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rf by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

crg by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

dbcc by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

dbcc1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ppcc by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ondiados by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skkk by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skkustomz by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bombsquad3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> raina by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Your truck looking real nice primo keep up the good job.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Looking clean jess!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking for a passenger side rear view mirror for a 65 Impala before I go Looking at the pomona swap meet


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

crg1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKBOMBS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CRG2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ISRAELS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THANKS HOMIE


beentheredonethat6 said:


> here you go andy


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle hope you all have a bless day homies remember put god first and everything will come together


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad. _







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 


Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

Good pics valle 
:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bestinshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

best in show truck by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 405066


" L C " form one side to the other


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WALT CUSTOMS said:


> 1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro ill send you my address............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

1992 gmc tow truck FOR SALE NEW PRICE TO SELL HIT ME UP ORLANDO 760-601-4447 RUNS PERFECT ,NEEDS TAGS........


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up valle hope you all have a bless day homies remember put god first and everything will come together


Sorry bro god don't drive a lowrider it's about hard work and luck !!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Sorry bro god don't drive a lowrider it's about hard work and luck !!


X2 YES SIR.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*72 CROSSLACE 13X7 CHROME IN STOCK*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*LOTS OF PARTS IN STOCK FOR THE HOLIDAYS*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*POWDER COATING AVAILABLE*


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

how much for a set of rims?


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

some pics i took at the ROyal Fantasy Car Show...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> some pics i took at the ROyal Fantasy Car Show...



GOOD JOB BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

Rollers only regal is on the new postured magazine issue


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

Rollers only regal is on the new lowrider magazine issue


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

israelsbombb by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

more pics


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> more pics


 VERY NICE PIC'S


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> some pics i took at the ROyal Fantasy Car Show...


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

was up omar:wave:i know u took alot of pics at the rollerz show,post them up


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> was up omar:wave:i know u took alot of pics at the rollerz show,post them up


YES I DID I WILL PREZ JUST LETTING EVERYONE ELSE POST THERE PICS IM "photoshoping" Pics right now.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YES I DID I WILL PREZ JUST LETTING EVERYONE ELSE POST THERE PICS IM "photoshoping" Pics right now.


ok:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC T T M F T


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

]BEST IN SHOW...... ROLLERZ ONLY TO THE TOP.............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

PIC LOOKS BAD ASS THANKS MARVIN.................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WACHA THE HOMIE SOLITO ,ME AND THE BEST RAPPERO THE "FROST" MAN KICKING BACK AT THE ROLLERZ ONLY LOS ANGELES CHAPTER TOY DRIVE...


----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> mj by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 good pic omar mikes gonna like this :thumbsup: Street King Lifer


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

KING ME (SK) said:


> good pic omar mikes gonna like this :thumbsup: Street King Lifer


THANKS I HAVE SOME MORE!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr


SKBOMBSSQAD1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


TRIN1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


SKBOMB FLEET by familiagrafix, on Flickr


MJSK by familiagrafix, on Flickr


StreetKingzz by familiagrafix, on Flickr


skbombwall by familiagrafix, on Flickr


abel by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1074 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_1045 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_1038 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_1033 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_1020 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_1010 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0979 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0972 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0967 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0955 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0953 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0883 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0868 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0705 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0649 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0646 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0629 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0625 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfflyerss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKSKJOEY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

what's up valle uffin:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Good Pics Omar!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

sold............


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> sold............


:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

streetkingz13 said:


> was up omar:wave:i know u took alot of pics at the rollerz show,post them up


Sup loko...I see you moved to SD, do you stay in the south bay, I'll have to hit you up next time I go over there.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Good Pics Omar!!!


THANKS BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> Sup loko...I see you moved to SD, do you stay in the south bay, I'll have to hit you up next time I go over there.


yea i moved to sd i live in the city of san diego hit me up when ever ur in san diego


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOODMORNING VALLE!!!!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle have a bless day homies


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up valle have a bless day homies


X65


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody a 42 moon roof for trade for these 17 racing rims,need new tires 760 636 9929






fit a sion or honda.


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

does anybody know if the guy that was gona sale flake at the swat meet is still saling it there


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> does anybody know if the guy that was gona sale flake at the swat meet is still saling it there


you mean mark? i think does sometime.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> you mean mark? i think does sometime.


hes on the paint form under flake sale.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> anybody a 42 moon roof for trade for these 17 racing rims,need new tires 760 636 9929
> View attachment 407606
> fit a sion or honda.


what the bolt pattern....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> what the bolt pattern....


4x100, 4x108, 4x114.3 you can put them on the 61 wagen:biggrin: ill trade u plus some cash.


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> hes on the paint form under flake sale.


i dont know the dudes name i jus member seein an add here on layitlow dat he was gona try it out and i want to know how much he charges... do you know wen he goes?... and how do i find em here on layitlow like you said?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> i dont know the dudes name i jus member seein an add here on layitlow dat he was gona try it out and i want to know how much he charges... do you know wen he goes?... and how do i find em here on layitlow like you said?


hes there right now at the swap meet 909 816 7878 mark


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

lots a crome


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Got 66 impala front and and rear bumper guards for sale


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

bowties


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

got a 63 bumper 4 sale bracets n all


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

chevys


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

trucks goto have them 'LIKE"


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> chevys


 what year is the Malibu ?


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> hes there right now at the swap meet 909 816 7878 mark


fuck he was there today i knew i should of gone... now its too late but thanks for the number


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Got 66 impala front and and rear bumper guards for sale


wats up profe its diegos homie


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> wats up profe its diegos homie


Just waiting for the weekend for the meeting and some cold budwiser


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> fuck he was there today i knew i should of gone... now its too late but thanks for the number


fosho...


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Just waiting for the weekend for the meeting and some cold budwiser


same here man 2 more days and its here.. and two days of stayin stress free from work


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT!!!



OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_1074 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1045 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ LIFERZ BOMB SQUAD FOLLOW THE BOMB SQUAD LEADERS!!!!!! 




OMAR TRECE said:


> SKCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SKBOMBSSQAD1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> same here man 2 more days and its here.. and two days of stayin stress free from work[/ the weekend starts for me this morning with a couple Of 24 oz to release from the stress from all ????


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

whats up valle :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHAT'S UP BEN!
VALLE POST SOME PICS!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> WHAT'S UP BEN!
> VALLE POST SOME PICS!!!!


yeah maybe some 69 rag pics.


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

El Profe said:


> FlacoLibertyVillage said:
> 
> 
> > same here man 2 more days and its here.. and two days of stayin stress free from work[/ the weekend starts for me this morning with a couple Of 24 oz to release from the stress from all ????
> ...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*NICE TROCITA*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Got 66 impala front and and rear bumper guards for sale


how much 4 the front guards..


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

looking good RICK........keep those pictures coming!
looks like you're getting BETTER!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*OUT WITH THE OLD AND IN WITH THE NEW 3 PUMPS 8 BATTERY'S*







*------------------------------------*










































first car at new shop lots of space lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE BEN WHERE'S THE NEW SHOP


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 408125


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> *OUT WITH THE OLD AND IN WITH THE NEW 3 PUMPS 8 BATTERY'S*
> View attachment 408188
> 
> *------------------------------------*
> ...


way cleaner nice ben...looks like kassick c.c puching


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Fernado my neighbor my brother asking what up with those tries ?? Come by. Tomorrow


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ TTT


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Homies if you get sick of the same pictures over and over go to the bottom of the page and click on "up" man there is some bad as pictures of bad as rides


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody see any 87 regal limited og out there?


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> anybody see any 87 regal limited og out there?


WOW


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Some people play fantasy football now there some groupies playing fantasy car club


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FAMILIAGRAFIX PICS BY OMAR IF YOU WANT TO SEE GOOD PICS GO TO JAE BUENO.com




OMAR TRECE said:


> SKCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SKBOMBSSQAD1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> WOW


do u see one for sale?


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> do u see one for sale?


" O" you looking for one go to auto trader .com there dime a dozen for the right price!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> do u see one for sale?


KLASSIC HAS ONE FOR SALE IT'S NICE


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TTT FAMILIAGRAFIX PICS BY OMAR IF YOU WANT TO SEE GOOD PICS GO TO JAE BUENO.com


Dam that is Child abuse


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Dam that is Child abuse


IF YOU DON'T LIKE MY PICS DON'T COMENT ON THEM PANSITAS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Dam that is Child abuse




Photoshop FATIMA PHOTOSHOP!!! jajaja


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IF YOU DON'T LIKE MY PICS DON'T COMENT ON THEM PANSITAS


Is that your son ??


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> KLASSIC HAS ONE FOR SALE IT'S NICE


had one sold but thanks


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IF YOU DON'T LIKE MY PICS DON'T COMENT ON THEM PANSITAS


Don't post them if you can handle criticism


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Is that your son ??


Don't make anymore coments on the kids ok Ovidio just keep it cool bro Don't disrespect anyone in my pics it has nothing to do with you so just keep your cool and watch your words.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Don't post them if you can handle criticism


You can hate me and talk smak about me but don't bring the kids in this ! I don't need you criticism if you have a issue 
PM ME


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Don't make anymore coments on the kids ok Ovidio just keep it cool bro Don't disrespect anyone in my pics it has nothing to do with you so just keep your cool and watch your words.


Omar are you apologizing ?? Ok I accept your apologe


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Omar are you apologizing ?? Ok I accept your apology
> 
> 
> You will never learn!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> All i am saying look at poor little kid he don't want to say street kings he's piss



PM SENT


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry if I offdened any body if it was my son I wouldn' t have no pervert take picture of my son than post it who know what he real doing with the negative !!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

HEY HOMIE IF YOU GOT BEEF WITH HIM TAKE CARE OF IT WITH ...DONT PUT KIDS IN THE MIX ... YOU KNOW THE RULES KIDS DONT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR BEEF..


El Profe said:


> Is that your son ??


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THIS IS NOT MY TOPIC ..I AM OUT SIDE LOOKING IN ..IT JUST DONT LOOK COOL .. YOU THE OLDER MAN ..THINK WHAT POST FIRST BEFORE YOU POST


El Profe said:


> Sorry if I offdened any body if it was my son I wouldn' t have no pervert take picture of my son than post it who know what he real doing with the negative !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ONE COMMENT AND ALL GO'S TO HELL PLEASE DON'T ANSWER THE PROFE IT'S A LOSING ARGUMENT HIS LAST COMMENT SEALED THE DEAL WITH ME THIS GUY WILL NEVER LEARN!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

To all lay it low I tried to make peace with mf but he refuse now he 's crying


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> To all lay it low I tried to make peace with mf but he refuse now he 's crying


You dont make peace by writing about our kid you asshole

PM SENT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

BOTH YOU GUYS SHOULD JUST DONT POST ON EACH OTHER POST ..LETS KEEP IT CLEAN ...THIS IS THE C.V TOPIC ..LEAVE IT DRAMA FREE ..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> BOTH YOU GUYS SHOULD JUST DONT POST ON EACH OTHER POST ..LETS KEEP IT CLEAN ...THIS IS THE C.V TOPIC ..LEAVE IT DRAMA FREE ..


This fool is a drama queen bro he will never learn


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> This fool is a drama queen bro he will never learn


Now who's crying bitch


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GOOD LUCK HOMIES I AM OUT OF THIS TOPIC ...ANY SHOW PM ME .. TAKE CARE ..


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:drama:


El Profe said:


> Now your acting like o I am a nice guy I am not doing nothing he' s picking on me I show all the street kings the shit you been talking mf I told you don't piss my off ass hole


 Please leave car clubs out of this...this is only you both. StreetKingz have much respect for all Coachella Car Clubs do not mix us up. Thank you.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NICE BEN WHERE'S THE NEW SHOP


83-752 ave 45 ste.7 indio off of golf center


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> 83-752 ave 45 ste.7 indio off of golf center


LOOKS LIKE A BIGGER SHOP!!!
NICE


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Dam Yesterday We Crused It Down 1-11 In This Weather And Its Was So Nice!
Then Stopped At Dennys And Talked About all The Old Shows We Went To That They Dont Even Have Any More!!
Way Before A Lot Of Clubs Were Even Thought Of 
And When There Was Different Clubs To
Just To Think We Been There And Is Still Hear 
DAM NO ONE CAN STOP THE LATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB 
*NO ONE!!!!

*YOU KNOW ITS A FAMILY THING
DONT THINK U WILL EVER GET IT IF U NEVER LIVED IT


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> LOOKS LIKE A BIGGER SHOP!!!
> NICE


THAT SHIT IS HUGE!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

:inout:
Wow Just Read All Of The Augments Hahaha 
Well Back To Facebook Again See You All At Shows!!
:wave:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

NICE . BEN'S DOING BIG THINGS...:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

*LOUIES SCREEN PRINTING*

HEY HOMIES I PRINT FOR EVERYTHING.. CAR CLUBS, CAR SHOWS, BUSINESSES, N MORE.. HIT ME UP FOR THOSE GOOD PRICES.. I ALSO DO TRADES. U MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING I WANT OR NEED.. FOR MY 62 IMPALA..IMPALA PARTS,RIMS,HYDRO PARTS, . ETC.. HIT ME UP.. BUT I CANT DO ANYTHING FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS. JUST HAD SUM BACK SURGERY.. SO GIVE ME A MONTH...LOL


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

CHICHI62 said:


> HEY HOMIES I PRINT FOR EVERYTHING.. CAR CLUBS, CAR SHOWS, BUSINESSES, N MORE.. HIT ME UP FOR THOSE GOOD PRICES.. I ALSO DO TRADES. U MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING I WANT OR NEED.. FOR MY 62 IMPALA..IMPALA PARTS,RIMS,HYDRO PARTS, . ETC.. HIT ME UP.. BUT I CANT DO ANYTHING FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS. JUST HAD SUM BACK SURGERY.. SO GIVE ME A MONTH...LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 408762


nice let me know when your back on your feet i want the 100 we talked about thanks and take care:420:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

61neb said:


> 83-752 ave 45 ste.7 indio off of golf center


thats rite way more space !!! good looking out BRO on the parts that i got from u !! ttt


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

DavidVFCC said:


> thats rite way more space !!! good looking out BRO on the parts that i got from u !! ttt


THANKS DAVID HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND:420:BECAUSE I AM LOL


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

I CAN ONLY IMAGINE WHAT EL PROFE WROTE AND WHAT OMAR'S PRIVATE MESSAGE'S WERE AND I DONT EVEN WANT TO GET IN THE MIDDLE BUT I JUST HAVE TO SAY TO THE MODERATOR THAT BOTH OMAR AND EL PROFE SHOULD BE BANNED,AND LIKE I POSTED BEFORE THERE IS A SETTING TO BLOCK PEOPLE FROM POSTING ON YOUR POST...THE PROPER THING WAS TO IGNORE AND REFRANE FROM COMMETING ON STUPID POST..BUT CALLING PEOPLE ASHOLE AND DRAMA QUEEN DOES NOT MAKE YOU INOCENT AND LIKE WITH KIDS THEY BOTH NEED TO STAND IN THE CORNER AND TAKE YOUR PUNISHMENTS AND LIKE BEAR SAID THIS SHIT IS BETWEEN YOU TWO KIDS.....


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

cheers 2012


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


 THATS FIRME YOU GUYS STILL GOING STRONG !!!!GOOD TO SEE YOUR PIC'S


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> scan0001 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Was up people, here is a little info from our Triny. Good service.
> 
> TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> BOMB SQUAD STREET KINGZ


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SK6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


=OMAR TRECE;14192639]
IMG_6075 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6078 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6081 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6084 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6086 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6089 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6099 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6110 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6115 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LIFE'S GOOD IN THE VALLE ANY CRUISING OUT THERE MEETINGS KICK BACKS HIT ME UP I'LL GO SHOOT SOME PICS LET'S SHOW EVERYONE WHAT WE HAVE AND THE NEW RIDES WE WILL BE SHOWING AT OUR NEXT SEASON EVENTS!!!

VALLE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

NICE CAKE THEY BAKED FOR THE HOMIE SERGIO FROM THE IMPERIAL CHAPTER LEAVING TO KOREA .GOOD LUCK BRO.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Rollerz Only To The Top


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOODMORNING VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT FOR THE LOWRIDERS IN THE VALLE!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

LATINO52chevy said:


> :thumbsdown:


WTF is that about.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PERFECT WEATHER FOR SOME CANDY ON YOU CAR!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 409502
> 
> Quality NOT Quantity nice Rollerz is that a primer spot on GAME OVER? JAJAJA J/K NICE PIC BRO


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 409503
> [/
> 
> LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> PERFECT WEATHER FOR SOME CANDY ON YOU CAR!


true that:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> true that:thumbsup:


Putting some candy on my ford this week


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

What's up king kong , mr Monte , latino52 fastback68 ha ha


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> PERFECT WEATHER FOR SOME CANDY ON YOU CAR!


Any day is good for candy when you do I right (spray booth )


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> krysler300 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 409502
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 409502


firme pic...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:dunno:


Indio123 said:


> WTF is that about.


:dunno:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 409502










this one ..


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> WTF is that about.


 IT WAS A POST I DELETED TO A RESPONCE TO OMARS PRIVATE MESSAGE HE SENT ME BUT DECITED TO DELETED IT INSTEAD OF LOWERING MYSELF TO HIS LEVEL AND TO KEEP THE PEACE,NOT SURE HOW LONG THIS WILL LAST,AS THEY SAY THE BALL IS IN HIS COURT TO LET IT GO OR KEEP ADDING FUEL TO THE FIRE


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LOL NOTHIN AGAINST YOU VATO'S,JUST NOTICED IT WAS UNDER YOUR POST IT WAS FOR OMAR


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Any day is good for candy when you do I right (spray booth )


thats true too haha..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FELIZ NAVIDAD RAZA GOOD YEAR ALMOST DONE BETTER YEAR ON THE WAY!!!!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

ttt for the VALLE


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

LATINO52chevy said:


> IT WAS A POST I DELETED TO A RESPONCE TO OMARS PRIVATE MESSAGE HE SENT ME BUT DECITED TO DELETED IT INSTEAD OF LOWERING MYSELF TO HIS LEVEL AND TO KEEP THE PEACE,NOT SURE HOW LONG THIS WILL LAST,AS THEY SAY THE BALL IS IN HIS COURT TO LET IT GO OR KEEP ADDING FUEL TO THE FIRE


Cool cool


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE VALLE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whats up cv famly...crenshaw little video


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

TO OMAR ,LOOK I DONT LIKE THE BULLSHIT,OVIDIO MIGHT! DONT SEND ME PRIVATE MASSAGES IF YOU WANT TO TALK SHIT DO IT IN THE OPEN SO EVERY BODY CAN SEE YOUR TRUE COLORS,YOU TALK SHIT ON THE PRIVATE MESSAGES WHERE NO ONE CAN SEE THEM ,THEN YOU WANT TO BE MR NICE GUY IN THE OPEN FOURM.. LOOK LIKE I SAID I DONT LIKE YOU AND THATS FINE YOU ASK ME NOT TO MENTION YOUR NAME AND I WONT,BUT THERE YOU GO SENDING ME PRIVATE MESSAGES JUST LET IT GO,OVIDIO WILL BE BACK SOON SO YOU TWO CAN GO AT IT..IF YOU WANT ME TO POST THE PRIVATE MESSAGES YOUR SENDING ME I CAN SO EVERBODY CAN SEE WHO IS REALLY FULL OF THEMSELVES ...IN FINISHING ONE MORE PRIVATE MESSAGE AND I WILL POST THEM..

HAVE A MERRY XMAS --RICARDO FLORES


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Omar I read the pm you send to Rick comparing Ovidio to Fedial Castro of Queba nowander he has a tight club.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

israellss111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


israelscolage by familiagrafix, on Flickr


israell1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone want some work done on your pics hit me up no charge just send me the pics !


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Any day is good for candy when you do I right (spray booth )


but if ur really talented u do it better in a garage:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

Firme Valle Ride


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> but if ur really talented u do it better in a garage:thumbsup:


Sorry 1 thing is talented but the next is pro like Orlando that is talent and a pro


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> :drama:


The convertible is looking good Bear NEW EVERYTHING NICE!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> The convertible is looking good Bear NEW EVERYTHING NICE!


 Thanks Omar....We just getting Stronger.:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

53bear said:


> :inout:


 were u going oso ?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Come on theirs is real candy and what to be candy we all know the only that does real candy is the Candy Man and Orlando come get real. And the real Candy is RED. Have you aver seen a candy apple any different color ????


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

some one call house of color and let them know there selling fake candy colors ... fraud i say....


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> The convertible is looking good Bear NEW EVERYTHING NICE!


Yes we heard if you need any thing let us .


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

UOTE=OMAR TRECE;14934648]
israellss111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


israelscolage by familiagrafix, on Flickr


israell1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> UOTE=OMAR TRECE;14934648]
> israellss111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE] pics r bad azz omar...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Bear 53 We offer any help you need parts or what ever Omar pm is told is to get ( uck ) if there is any thing you need let's us know we all hear your ride was coming out great!!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR OMAR OMAR OMAR DAMN IM A LOCAL CELEBRITY!!!


No no your a


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> some one call house of color and let them know there selling fake candy colors ... fraud i say....


Here we go again . Have you ever seen America Hot ROD with Boyer Connton and Chip Fouse they explain the different between to days candy and real candy .


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

I just came up with with good idea let thought a car show for Omar so he can get his wagon painted and running so he know what takes


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> I just came up with with good idea let thought a car show for Omar so he can get his wagon painted and running so he know what takes


To bad el profe is out of the country he's in Spain he would love this.


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

latinoclassics said:


> Bear 53 We offer any help you need parts or what ever Omar pm is told is to get ( uck ) if there is any thing you need let's us know we all hear your ride was coming out great!!


 Thanks. Appreciate the support. So far we are good, but I will keep that in mind.:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking for a front windshield 65-66 impala or caprice nice crack on it from last night must be the weather!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Whats up valle the homie as 83 monte for sale $600 NO RIMS AND NO SET UP JUST THE 8 BATTERY RACK car run but its rough for more info pm ur number and ill have the HOMIE call u...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

DavidVFCC said:


> Whats up valle the homie as 83 monte for sale $600 NO RIMS AND NO SET UP JUST THE 8 BATTERY RACK car run but its rough for more info pm ur number and ill have the HOMIE call u...


Let me know if he decides to part it out instead


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> Let me know if he decides to part it out instead


i pm u bro


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

latinoclassics said:


> To bad el profe is out of the country he's in Spain he would love this.


wacha profe gettin to know the world


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Come on theirs is real candy and what to be candy we all know the only that does real candy is the Candy Man and Orlando come get real. And the real Candy is RED. Have you aver seen a candy apple any different color ????


naw not really orlando is one of maybe 7 people that spray kbc,uk,KK candy in the valley bro, candy man sprays in texas i think...ive seen isreals candys they look good...no dark sport or tiger stips...3 stage is base silvers,golds,reds, then candy,then clear...sometimes flake int the silver... theres a like 3 reds of candy like apple or brandy wine.... more clear the better candy doesnt fads in the sun. im just learning how to spray candy too. im getting it down haha...just give me 6g to 10g to do it. just my two cents.


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

uffin:uffin::drama::drama::inout:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> naw not really orlando is one of maybe 7 people that spray kbc,uk,KK candy in the valley bro, candy man sprays in texas i think...ive seen isreals candys they look good...no dark sport or tiger stips...3 stage is base silvers,golds,reds, then candy,then clear...sometimes flake int the silver... theres a like 3 reds of candy like apple or brandy wine.... more clear the better candy doesnt fads in the sun. im just learning how to spray candy too. im getting it down haha...just give me 6g to 10g to do it. just my two cents.


If u didn't know there's also a candyman here in the Valle.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> If u didn't know there's also a candyman here in the Valle.


.
oh really? i tought he was talking about rollerz texas my bad haha whos candyman?


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> .
> oh really? i tought he was talking about rollerz texas my bad haha whos candyman?


 juan rivera if im not wrong....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

looks like i be in the valle for christmas..where the partys at? ha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> juan rivera if im not wrong....


ohh gotta see his work.....thanks


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

the red 47 
caddi in our club is done by him


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

When does profe get back? Lol


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> the red 47
> caddi in our club is done by him


:thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :thumbsup:


Also victor 65 was done by Juan R


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

BAJITOS63 said:


> When does profe get back? Lol


He should back by Dec. 25 since he banned from LAY IT LOW he thought it was not worth staying in the valley.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Also victor 65 was done by Juan R


the rivera?


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Orale, I thought I just seen him on A&E channel running with the bulls in Spain. Lol


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

BAJITOS63 said:


> Orale, I thought I just seen him on A&E channel running with the bulls in Spain. Lol


I Hope he does get run down because they a lo of sh_t all over the place !!! Ha ha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> the rivera?


oh the 65 inpala hardtop


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> the rivera?


Yes


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*cant wait*


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Question the candy been sprayed now is the laquer or urathine ??? Clear ??


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Question the candy been sprayed now is the laquer or urathine ??? Clear ??


urathine clear...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> *cant wait*
> View attachment 410760


:ugh: for what?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ive sprayed waterborn with the air dryers for blending but not waterborn candy...water is $$$$ too much


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*DONE BY JUAN RIVERA*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*PAINTED BY EL PROFE AND LATINO52CHEVY*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 410791


EL PROFE MIXED PAINT, I SPRAYED (IN PAINT BOOTH)


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*MURAL AND STIPING BY SOME ONE ELSE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CLEAN


LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 410791


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> EL PROFE MIXED PAINT, I SPRAYED (IN PAINT BOOTH)


No no you sprayed half and profe sprayed half you got the little run remember he got all piss of he told you that was enough clear and you had to try one more pass !!!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

so when is profe coming back from spain??????????


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> No no you sprayed half and profe sprayed half you got the little run remember he got all piss of he told you that was enough clear and you had to try one more pass !!!


haha gotta learn some how..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 410917


Damn that pik looks fkn sick


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

classic68_fastback said:


> so when is profe coming back from spain??????????


Seen him at LAX about an hour ago!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Damn that pik looks fkn sick


I know it is.


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> No no you sprayed half and profe sprayed half you got the little run remember he got all piss of he told you that was enough clear and you had to try one more pass !!!


NAW YOU WERE NOT THERE EL PROFE STARTED TO SPRAY AND I TOOK OVER,HE WAS SCARED HE WAS SHAKING,LOL. TOLD HIM GIVE ME THE SPRAY GUN IT WAS NOT MY FIRST SPRAY JOB


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Just laid out some Candy on the roof of my Wifeys ride more patterns and more Candy SOON!
BACK YARD KUSTOMZ!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 410917
> 
> 
> VERY NICE SHOT GREAT PHOTOSHOP!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

JAPAN'S LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LOOKS BAD ASS.........


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TRANSLATION ESTOS PINCHE MEXICANOS ESTAN CABRONES .........


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Just laid out some Candy on the roof of my Wifeys ride more patterns and more Candy SOON!
> BACK YARD KUSTOMZ!


pics or it didnt happen..


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> NAW YOU WERE NOT THERE EL PROFE STARTED TO SPRAY AND I TOOK OVER,HE WAS SCARED HE WAS SHAKING,LOL. TOLD HIM GIVE ME THE SPRAY GUN IT WAS NOT MY FIRST SPRAY JOB


Wait till he sees this his going to be piss was him that paint the top of your 52 ??


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> so when is profe coming back from spain??????????


Picking him at noon tomorrow lax


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> pics or it didnt happen..


Patients Daniel son when you come down hit me up I'll give you a little sneak peak of Candy Green on a daily driver!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Patients Daniel son when you come down hit me up I'll give you a little sneak peak of Candy Green on a daily driver!


haha yeah coo....i want to do some patterns on that caddy ben did for the hydros. let me know so i can check it out.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> haha yeah coo....i want to do some patterns on that caddy ben did for the hydros. let me know so i can check it out.


Cool let me know were working on some old school stuff and lots of modern patterns


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> pics or it didnt happen..


:thumbsup:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> JAPAN'S LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.......


THATS FIRME


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Wait till he sees this his going to be piss was him that paint the top of your 52 ??


 YOUR FULL OF SHIT I DID MY TOP ON THE 52 ASK EL PROFE HE KNOWS,I SMOKED ALOT OF WEED BUT THAT SHIT I DID NOT FORGET..LOL:nono:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> :thumbsup:


ITS NOT ROCKET SCIENCE JUST TAKES TRIAL AND ERROR TO GET THE FORMULA THEN ITS DO ABLE,OH AND MONEY PAINT IS NOT CHEAP..ISREALS CAR CAME OUT NICE SO THY ARE DOING SOME THING RITE


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> YOUR FULL OF SHIT I DID MY TOP ON THE 52 ASK EL PROFE HE KNOWS,I SMOKED ALOT OF WEED BUT THAT SHIT I DID NOT FORGET..LOL:nono:


Were and with what did you spray it with ?? Your 1/2 gallon compressor and your 1/4 pint Furniture paint gun ha ha ha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE;11800984]JUST STOPPED AT ORLANDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 







































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Mr Monte, King Kong , Latino52 ,fastback68 go to krazy kutter and check the plaques they need to be polish ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE;11800984]JUST STOPPED AT ORLANDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


[/QUOTE]

I like the finger print design and waterdrops a job like the will run u 2 grand.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

here is the secrete... warning might make ur paint gun go crazy ......







...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> here is the secrete... warning might make ur paint gun go crazy ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:i need to make a order of 12.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> ITS NOT ROCKET SCIENCE JUST TAKES TRIAL AND ERROR TO GET THE FORMULA THEN ITS DO ABLE,OH AND MONEY PAINT IS NOT CHEAP..ISREALS CAR CAME OUT NICE SO THY ARE DOING SOME THING RITE


You forgot the main think is the hard work and dedication it takes !!!!


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

here is some work pancho did over my base n flake....


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :roflmao:i need to make a order of 12.


Yup that what it takes can't argue there


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> here is the secrete... warning might make ur paint gun go crazy ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> here is some work pancho did over my base n flake....


THAT FIRME :yes:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> No no you sprayed half and profe sprayed half you got the little run remember he got all piss of he told you that was enough clear and you had to try one more pass !!!


Crazy Shit Is I Member When You Guys Were Working On It Out Side My House In NORTH SIDE!
Thats The Only Memoriey I Have As A 3 Year old Is Walking Outside And Seeing The Lights Set Up
And Everyone Sanding It Down!
HAHA That To Crazy Thats What I Reamber!!
FUCK You Guys Relay Have Done It All 

My Dad Said Dont For Get About Drke He Was Helping To Ha


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

BAJITOS63 said:


> When does profe get back? Lol


Haha Soon Soon
SEE " "
PROFE HAD THIS SHIT POPIN
Hahaha HE Will Be Back Soon
You Know Hes A True Latino 
YOU CAN HATE ON HIM AND TRY TO GET RID OF HIM
BUT HE WILL COME BACK HARDER AND STRONGER 
JUST LIKE OUR CAR CLUB!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

here is some more...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I like the finger print design and waterdrops a job like the will run u 2 grand.
> 
> 
> VERY TRUE BUT WE GOT THE HOOK UPS ONLY SUCKERS PAY THAT MUCH IM A ARTIST AT WORK EVERY DAY! $1,200 gets you a nice roof top !


 who is the artist that 1,200 a day ???


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> here is some more...


Did You Do The Murals?????????????


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Did You Do The Murals?????????????


 pancho did the murals


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> pancho did the murals


\
Oraaaa There Clean 
Good Job You Guys Looks Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> here is some more...


who is he ? he is GOOD


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks...


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

latinoclassics said:


> who is he ? he is GOOD


 a homie from mexicali that is working with Luis...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Haha Soon Soon
> SEE " "
> PROFE HAD THIS SHIT POPIN
> Hahaha HE Will Be Back Soon
> ...


 YOU TOO ARE A TRUE LATINO DAVE,YOU WON ROOKIE OF THE YEAR AND LOOK AT YOUR RIDE FUCKEN BAD ASS FOR A YOUNG MAN AS YOUR SELF,KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK,I KNOW YOUR JEFITO IS PROUD OF YOU,I KNOW I AM PROUD TO CALL YOU MY NEPHEW AS WELL AS MR MONTE KEEP IT UP GUYS:thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

I Need A Mural On My Car Now!
But I Need To Get It Repainted First!!!!
Lets Hope I Get It Done In 2012


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOUR WELCOME


 well gudnite have work 2 do in the morning ... peace :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> well gudnite have work 2 do in the morning ... peace :wave:


WORK WHAT'S THAT ESE?


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> a homie from mexicali that is working with Luis...


 IS THIS THE VATO THAT DOES TATOO'S ALSO ?


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> YOU TOO ARE A TRUE LATINO DAVE,YOU WON ROOKIE OF THE YEAR AND LOOK AT YOUR RIDE FUCKEN BAD ASS FOR A YOUNG MAN AS YOUR SELF,KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK,I KNOW YOUR JEFITO IS PROUD OF YOU,I KNOW I AM PROUD TO CALL YOU MY NEPHEW AS WELL AS MR MONTE KEEP IT UP GUYS:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Thanks Rick 
I Learned Everything I Know From You Guys!!
And It Was An Honor To Get The Outstanding Member For Last Year!!
I Love My Club With And The Best Part Is Were A True Family!!
And Yeah I Got A Few Things Planed For 2012 :wow:
Im After That Outstanding Member Plack Agian Hahaha


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> well gudnite have work 2 do in the morning ... peace :wave:


Im With You To
Work In The Am BONKEEEEE Shit
But Need That Money For The Car


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=6546640623


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

LATINO52chevy said:


> YOU TOO ARE A TRUE LATINO DAVE,YOU WON ROOKIE OF THE YEAR AND LOOK AT YOUR RIDE FUCKEN BAD ASS FOR A YOUNG MAN AS YOUR SELF,KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK,I KNOW YOUR JEFITO IS PROUD OF YOU,I KNOW I AM PROUD TO CALL YOU MY NEPHEW AS WELL AS MR MONTE KEEP IT UP GUYS:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 410788


painted by the CANDY MAN...Mr. Juan Rivera
over 20 years ago!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> I Need A Mural On My Car Now!
> But I Need To Get It Repainted First!!!!
> Lets Hope I Get It Done In 2012


 your car doesnt need anything your car is clean as fuck the way it is


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> painted by the CANDY MAN...Mr. Juan Rivera
> over 20 years ago!!!


We all ready mention that


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*whats up valle just wanted to post a few pics of my jefe bombita*

its came along ways built not bought 
just a few pics will post a fwe more later on now that it is painted


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> its came along ways built not bought
> just a few pics will post a fwe more later on now that it is painted


 THATS SOME FIRME PHOTO'S OF SOME HARD WORK AND DEDICATION


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE GREEN MACHINE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE GOOD OLD DAYS*


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

firme ricky thanks for the pic yup alot of hard work and back up from the rest of the club and thats what its about bro backing up each member L.C.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Homies the profe is here with me we just got back from LAX he has some words to say what's up valley got a good story to tell but to tired to mush be jet lag so i tell you guys later.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> its came along ways built not bought
> just a few pics will post a fwe more later on now that it is painted


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> THATS FIRME YOU GUYS STILL GOING STRONG !!!!GOOD TO SEE YOUR PIC'S


order ing 6 more placas next yr a couple more rides geting dusred off it hard to get every body together but 1 or 12 like at RF still rep 
thanks ima investing in a good camara to zoom in:biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

61neb said:


> i like the o.g. chev sign:thumbsup:


thanks same guy i got it from has a pic of his dad shop in long beach old early 50s it shows the sighs hanging


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> order ing 6 more placas next yr a couple more rides geting dusred off it hard to get every body together but 1 or 12 like at RF still rep
> thanks ima investing in a good camara to zoom in:biggrin:


You do know we have one safed for your carnal he is part Flores LoL


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> You do know we have one safed for your carnal he is part Flores LoL


Jk jk jk jk


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> You do know we have one safed for your carnal he is part Flores LoL


He is our Primo


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Its christmas eve now!


----------



## gordie 57 (Dec 7, 2011)

WHATS UP VALLE? JUST WANNA ANNOUNCE MY PRESENCE UP ON LAY IT LOW... STREET KINGZ!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

gordie 57 said:


> WHATS UP VALLE? JUST WANNA ANNOUNCE MY PRESENCE UP ON LAY IT LOW... STREET KINGZ!!! :nicoderm:


WELCOME HOMIE !


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle hope you have a very merry christmas and welcome back profe hope you had a good vaction out there in spain we want to see the video of you doing the bull run


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

gordie 57 said:


> WHATS UP VALLE? JUST WANNA ANNOUNCE MY PRESENCE UP ON LAY IT LOW... STREET KINGZ!!! :nicoderm:


nice of u to make it homie


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

hope all have a good christmas be safe homies


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Whasss Uppenning Gordie, StreetKingz!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jjeeffee by familiagrafix, on Flickr


mikebombb by familiagrafix, on Flickr


mikescutty by familiagrafix, on Flickr


thebombs by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

pancho1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!!! Valle de Coachella TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skisrael by familiagrafix, on Flickr


israell1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


israellss111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


israelscolage by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WHAT'S UP VALLEY DE COACHELLA MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES FROM VALLEY'S FINEST CAR CLUB


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

omars by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9693 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9695 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9706 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9710 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9735 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9739 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9740 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0152 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0156 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0170 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0088 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



IMG_0082 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0069 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0066 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0026 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0023 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0019 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0017 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0014 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0170 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0156 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Click on my pics and enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

What's up let's jet drunk !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jefes4999 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

pancho1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skisrael by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​Ending this years with a BANG Goodtimes Raza!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​*israellss111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*«* Previous Thread | Next Thread *»*​[h=4]Thread Information[/h]There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

OMAR TRECE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hellboy67sk (Aug 28, 2011)

Wuzz up!!!!! just want to tell everyone merry xmaz n happy new year, I hope u guys have a great one,much love n god bless to my lowrider famlies.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Raiders win in OT 16-13 yes


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Raiders win in OT 16-13 yes


yeah i think they play palm desert high next time.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

j/K..:naughty:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHATS UP VALLE !!!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Whats up coachella i NEED HELP what's good to use to clean in between the 100 spokes can any one hlep me and were do i buy it at??? THANKS VALLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> Whats up coachella i NEED HELP what's good to use to clean in between the 100 spokes can any one hlep me and were do i buy it at??? THANKS VALLE


Qtips bro


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Qtips bro


bro i dont want to be there all day cleaning on rims lol!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> bro i dont want to be there all day cleaning on rims lol!!!


Use pool cleaning acid any pool guy hit him up then just wash off quick so your chrome don't stain


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

E=OMAR TRECE;14948153]
IMG_9735 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9739 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9740 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0152 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0156 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0170 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Use pool cleaning acid any pool guy hit him up then just wash off quick so your chrome don't stain


DON' T DO THAT go buy some spoke cleaner


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> DON' T DO THAT go buy some spoke cleaner


GOBACK TO SPAIN PROFE NO ONE MISSED YOU ESE


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

*?????*

http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=6565109559 lmfao! El profe en chinga!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

st1984 said:


> http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=6565109559


Nice


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Nice


X84


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=6565561099
This is my favorite! Nice work omar lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

st1984 said:


> http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=6565561099
> This is my favorite! Nice work omar lol


YOUFOUND MY STASH


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

El Profe said:


> What's up let's jet drunk !!!


I'm down!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOUFOUND MY STASH


Lol si Mon I got jealous seeing el profe on the bumper hard


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GOBACK TO SPAIN PROFE NO ONE MISSED YOU ESE


I did


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

st1984 said:


> http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=6565561099
> This is my favorite! Nice work omar lol


I was saving them for a rainy day but [email protected] it!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I use purple power from auto zone or pepboys. Shit even Wallace has it. Works great on white walls too. Lots of ammonia. 



DavidVFCC said:


> Whats up coachella i NEED HELP what's good to use to clean in between the 100 spokes can any one hlep me and were do i buy it at??? THANKS VALLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

st1984 said:


> I did


jajajajaj BAAAAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6565781513/


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familiaa by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

pancho1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jefes4999 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

thebombs by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

mikescutty by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0023 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0017 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

firme pic angel...she is hot .....caliente.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

QUE ONDA PROFE SCRAPE PLATE E TODO ......FIRME ANDAS ECHANDO CHISPAS...COMO EL TREN .................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

VC CHAPTER........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM THE VALLE COACHELLA CHAPTER...


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jjeeffee by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

R O indio 321 yo se lo ke andas buscando lo fotos de tu sabas ken manico !!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)


OMAR TRECE
ElProfeJose WELCOME PROFEJOSE


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> R O indio 321 yo se lo ke andas buscando lo fotos de tu sabas ken manico !!!!


El tamalitio color de rosa


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1045 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfflyerss by familiagrafix, on Flickr

rfflyerss by familiagrafix, on Flickr

rfflyerss by familiagrafix, on Flickr

rfflyerss by familiagrafix, on Flickr

rfflyerss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfflyerss by familiagrafix, on Flickr

rfflyerss by familiagrafix, on Flickr

rfflyerss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
rfflyerss by familiagrafix, on Flickr

Anyone down to cruise down to Palm Springs let's do this
all day event BRING THEM HOPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)


OMAR TRECE
:thumbsdown:
QVO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)


OMAR TRECE
SK DIPPIN
:rofl:
WHAT'S UP SKLIFER


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Fucking ovidio esta chingon sin miedo el vato!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

israelsbombb by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

El Profe said:


> El tamalitio color de rosa


WELCOME BACK PROFE ....TAMALITO CON SABOR A CAMARON...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

st1984;14949214 esta chingon sin miedo el vato![/QUOTE said:


> :dunno: NINJA WAAAA


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FELIX NAVIDAD VALLE DE COACHELLA......TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Feliz Navidad everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry not everyone!
*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just admireing yur work lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OVIDIOSPAIN by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *Feliz Navidad everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sorry not everyone!
> *


Ok then who paisa?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ESTA ES UNA BUENA NOCHE DE PAZ.PAZ PAZ PAZ PAZ .............


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OVIDIOSPAIN by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Corale! Corale! Camarada! Lol


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> VC CHAPTER........


X84


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

st1984 said:


> Ok then who paisa?


un paisita que no sabe espanol JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*I Love my Valle !*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OVIDIOSPAIN by familiagrafix, on Flickr



AY VIENE EL TORO O UNA BACA O UN CHIVITO LO QUE YO QUIERO ES TORIAR.......METELE EL TURBO HOMIE.......OR EL 4X4.....QUE ARANQUE PELOS ...I HECHE MAS CHISPAS.........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familiaa by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

omars by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 7 guests)


OMAR TRECE
login raza and say WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

welcome back profe lay it low was dead while you were gone homie but now its back


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*here you go valle a few pics hope you like*

finish product


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*a few more valle*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*the before pics*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> un paisita que no sabe espanol JAJAJAJAJA


Fui a Espnia pra enteder esponole pendejo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Fui a Espnia pra enteder esponole pendejo


You will never learn PROFE enjoy your Navidad save the name calling for your PMs


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Merry christmas valle


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

merry crhistmas valle


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FELIZ NAVIDAD RAZA


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> You will never learn PROFE enjoy your Navidad save the name calling for your PMs


No voy a leyer tus pinche PMS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LET IT GO OVIDIO SMILE IT'S JESUS BIRTHDAY


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Merry CHRISTmas to all my valley riderz out there have a blessed day


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

From the Latins Finest family Merry Christmas. To all


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I use purple power from auto zone or pepboys. Shit even Wallace has it. Works great on white walls too. Lots of ammonia.


 hey bro were did you get you credential for because I 32 years teaching at the university of lowriding. I checking this bottle of purple power and it says DONOT USE ON CHOME OR PLASTIC . Are for real or other of Omar Trece fantastiy car club !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> hey bro were did you get you credential for because I 32 years teaching at the university of lowriding. I checking this bottle of purple power and it says DONOT USE ON CHOME OR PLASTIC . Are for real or other of Omar Trece fantastiy car club !!!


DAMN DO YOU SAY MY NAME AT WHOOPY TIME EVERY OTHER MONTH WHEN YOU TRY TO GET SOME


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

t.t.t


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE DE COACHELLA WHAT'S UP!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420:now im back from the valle...cops every where haha.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Esta veja disce de ha me


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Esta veja disce de ha me


Omar trece edes unala pannocha a pussy bitch


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> From the Latins Finest family Merry Christmas. To all


All i ask where aré you from ?? Are you for real cause Omar makes car clubs up p


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 8 guests) 
sign in!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> All i ask where aré you from ?? Are you for real cause Omar makes car clubs up p


Sorry what I ment fanatiy car club


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 412066


I seen her in berdo... i just wanted that shirt too rip off :naughty:


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 412066


Fine ass girl!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE VALLE PLEASE GUEST IGNORE THE NASTY COMMENTS . ELPROFE HAS A NASTY HABIT OF LAYING IT ALL OUT AFTER A COUPLE OF BEERS!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TTT FOR THE VALLE PLEASE GUEST IGNORE THE NASTY COMMENTS . ELPROFE HAS A NASTY HABIT OF LAYING IT ALL OUT AFTER A COUPLE OF BEERS!


Nothing but the truth nothing but truth


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Nothing but the truth nothing but truth


THATS IT JUST TALK BECOUSE YOU DON'T WALK!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wat valle


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wat up VALLE OPS NO COMP SIKILs


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jefeess by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jjeeffeess by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BULLSSOVI by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*HELLO EVERYONE*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

triniii by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

<div></div><div>david by familiagrafix, on Flickr</div>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ISABEL by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OVIDIOSPAIN by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​YEPA YEPA PROFE GETTING SCHOOLED!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OVIDIOSPAINNN by familiagrafix, on Flickr

OVIDIOSPAINNN by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*STOP'ED IN FLORIDA FOR THE DAY!!!!! JAJAJAJA *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​*pancho1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

MY NEW LOGO AND PLEASE DONT HATE!

*
FAMILIALOGO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

is photoshop free omar? i hate useing paint ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody going to the Majectics compton picnic in irwindale?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> triniii by familiagrafix, on Flickr


got some oriental blue for the front fog lights...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> is photoshop free omar? i hate useing paint ?


My program is $1,200 but I got it for $300.00
Coral pro image


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0556 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:yes: Just came back from poder coating.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSCF0556 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:yes: Just came back from poder coating.


GOOD JOB BEAR GARAGE BUILT ARE THE BEST!
STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ TTT


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> rfflyerss by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> rfflyerss by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> ...


ROLL CALL!!!!! Who's rollin New Years Day??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK WILL BE THERE


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SK WILL BE THERE


:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEY'S FINEST C.C 


WILL BE THERE !!!!


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

Merry Late Christmas Valle I Wish I Was There Ey :wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS PICTURES..........WOTH THE $300 BAROS........



OMAR TRECE said:


> My program is $1,200 but I got it for $300.00
> Coral pro image


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

NICE LOGO OMAR!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> NICE LOGO OMAR!!!!!


GRACIAS PROFE IF YOU EVER NEED ONE HIT ME UP!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Right on. Gracias. You guys ready for the new years? 


OMAR TRECE said:


> GRACIAS PROFE IF YOU EVER NEED ONE HIT ME UP!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

DavidVFCC said:


> VALLEY'S FINEST C.C
> 
> 
> WILL BE THERE !!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## gordie 57 (Dec 7, 2011)

whats up valle, hope everyone has a productive and good day...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Right on. Gracias. You guys ready for the new years?


YES SIR WE WILL BE MEETING at the park for the new year


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOMARfamous by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

panchoDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*WE LOVE OUR BOWTIES BUT WE DONT NEED THEM TO HAVE SOME OF THE BEST BOMB'S IN THE VALLE STREETKINGZ BOMB SQUAD !!!!
FORD MAINLINE PLYMOUTH INTERNATIONAL!

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2284 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2257 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2252 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2196 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2106 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2096 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2053 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
HELLBOY IS BACK WITH TONS OF CHROME!!!!!!!!!!
1967 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE SS!
*
IMG_2326 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2320 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MUST BE NICE

QUOTE=OMAR TRECE;14958034]
IMG_2257 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2252 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2196 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2106 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2096 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2053 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

lookin good street kings


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

QUOTE=.TERRY.;14954477]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> lookin good street kings


WELL THANK YOU CLASSIC68


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

R.I.P WALT PREY ONE OF THE BEST IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD I JUST DOWNLOADED SOME OF HIS WORK TO MODIVATE ME SO NEXT PAYTERN I DO WILL BE IN YOUR MEMORY!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> ROLL CALL!!!!! Who's rollin New Years Day??


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

lookin good omar


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

forty one the retirement plan stay tuned


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

stay tuned


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>



LOOKS GOOD CLAUDIO WHAT YEAR IS LARRY'S BOMB?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> R.I.P WALT PREY ONE OF THE BEST IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD I JUST DOWNLOADED SOME OF HIS WORK TO MODIVATE ME SO NEXT PAYTERN I DO WILL BE IN YOUR MEMORY!


i wanted hes work on my regal but i didnt know he was with lifestyle...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i wanted hes work on my regal but i didnt know he was with lifestyle...


He worked on anyone's car


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

StreetKingz57 said:


> lookin good omar


GRACIAS JEFE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> AOMARfamous by familiagrafix, on Flickr[
> 
> Roach hers my roof!
> 
> MY TIME TO SHINE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48 dodge next ye 53 dsoto stay tuned 53 chevy n 41 n maybe 2 49 chevys stay tuned hope most of you stiil into lowrider lifstile
NEW ILLUSIONS STAY TUNED


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TE=OMAR TRECE;14957981]*WE LOVE OUR BOWTIES BUT WE DONT NEED THEM TO HAVE SOME OF THE BEST BOMB'S IN THE VALLE STREETKINGZ BOMB SQUAD !!!!
FORD MAINLINE PLYMOUTH INTERNATIONAL!

*[/QUOTE]


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BORED TRY TO GET 1000 POST SO SAME PICS :rofl:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

E=OMAR TRECE;14958034]
IMG_2257 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2252 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2196 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2106 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2096 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2053 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 48 dodge next ye 53 dsoto stay tuned 53 chevy n 41 n maybe 2 49 chevys stay tuned hope most of you stiil into lowrider lifstile
> NEW ILLUSIONS STAY TUNED


NICE LOVE THE CHEVROLET BUT A BOMB WILL ALWAYS BE A BOMB


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WE ARE STILL NOT DONE TWO WEEK PROJECT VALLE COACHELLA TTT


E=OMAR TRECE;14958445]


OMAR TRECE said:


> AOMARfamous by familiagrafix, on Flickr[
> 
> Roach hers my roof!
> 
> MY TIME TO SHINE


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TE=OMAR TRECE;14957981]*WE LOVE OUR BOWTIES BUT WE DONT NEED THEM TO HAVE SOME OF THE BEST BOMB'S IN THE VALLE STREETKINGZ BOMB SQUAD !!!!
> FORD MAINLINE PLYMOUTH INTERNATIONAL!
> Like the saying says If you can't afford the best you settle for the REST !!!!
> *


[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NICE LOVE THE CHEVROLET BUT A BOMB WILL ALWAYS BE A BOMB


Like the saying goes If you can't afford the best you settle for the less


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

1953 mercury, full frame off restoration, 2005 chevy 350 crate motor, 350 transmission, 9" ford rear end, power disc brakes in front, 3" sprindles with airbags, 20" american racing wheels all the way around, 1954 front bumper, nose, deck, and shaved, custom tail lights and exhuast, power windows, $30,000 in paint(Frame ,Engine & Body), wired by Jim Vickery from Roy Brizio street rods, just built only 18 miles, 95% stainless steel nuts & bolts, everything new or rebuilt, being sold from private collection, $120,000 invested, will sell for best offer over $60,000. call 415-456-7403 or 415-686-1510. 


it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



































PostingID: 2771379410

[HR][/HR]

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc. 
terms of use 
privacy policy 
feedback forum  very cheap..... 4 a merc...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I want 2 JAJAJAJAJA

UOTE=street kingz36;14958869]1953 mercury, full frame off restoration, 2005 chevy 350 crate motor, 350 transmission, 9" ford rear end, power disc brakes in front, 3" sprindles with airbags, 20" american racing wheels all the way around, 1954 front bumper, nose, deck, and shaved, custom tail lights and exhuast, power windows, $30,000 in paint(Frame ,Engine & Body), wired by Jim Vickery from Roy Brizio street rods, just built only 18 miles, 95% stainless steel nuts & bolts, everything new or rebuilt, being sold from private collection, $120,000 invested, will sell for best offer over $60,000. call 415-456-7403 or 415-686-1510. 


it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



































PostingID: 2771379410

[HR][/HR]

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc. 
terms of use 
privacy policy 
feedback forum  very cheap..... 4 a merc...
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

El Profe said:


> Like the saying goes If you can't afford the best you settle for the less


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Like the saying goes If you can't afford the best you settle for the less


Is this something you tought 32 years ago hahaha
THATS WHEN IMPALAS WERE LIKE REGALS DIME A DOZEN GOOD FOR YOU KEEPED IT IT'S MY TIME TO SHINE IN 30 years MY MONTIGO WILL BE A CLASSIC TOO JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> :thumbsup:


AAHHHH BABY MONTE WANTS TO PLAY


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 48 dodge next ye 53 dsoto stay tuned 53 chevy n 41 n maybe 2 49 chevys stay tuned hope most of you stiil into lowrider lifstile
> NEW ILLUSIONS STAY TUNED


 THATS FIRME THE MORE BOMBITAS THE BETTER YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN AROUND FOR A LONG TIME SO MUCH RESPECT,I LIKE ANY BOMBITA BUT THE CHEVYS IS WHAT WE LIVE AND EAT ,LOL "CHEVYS RUN DEEP" LOOKING FORWARD TE SEE THEM


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE;14958458]TE=OMAR TRECE;14957981]*WE LOVE OUR BOWTIES BUT WE DONT NEED THEM TO HAVE SOME OF THE BEST BOMB'S IN THE VALLE STREETKINGZ BOMB SQUAD !!!!
FORD MAINLINE PLYMOUTH INTERNATIONAL!

*[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

? Doe's Chevy make Cutlass Supreme and Buick Regal JUST ASKING IM A LIL AHHHHH CURIOUS???


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ? Doe's Chevy make Cutlass Supreme and Buick Regal JUST ASKING IM A LIL AHHHHH CURIOUS???


 YEA ITS A G.M. ITS LIKE BUDWISER AND BUD LIGHT ALL MADE BY BUD


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ? Doe's Chevy make Cutlass Supreme and Buick Regal JUST ASKING IM A LIL AHHHHH CURIOUS???


GM
Need To Watch The 100 Years Of Chevy Its Explains A Lot!!!
You Will Learn Shit You Didnt KNow 
Its Dope Its A Must See Special :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK COOL! THANKS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> GM
> Need To Watch The 100 Years Of Chevy Its Explains A Lot!!!
> You Will Learn Shit You Didnt KNow
> Its Dope Its A Must See Special :wow:


On my DVR DON'T NEED A WHITE BOY TO TELL CHEVY IS GOOD I KNOW I'VE OWNED 13 CHEVYS IN MY LIFE AND STILL HAVE MY 66 CHEVY CAPRICE CLASSIC OWNED IT AND REDID IT ONCE AND GONNA START ON IT IN 2012. OHH AND A 1971 GMC OG BIG BLOCK A/C TRUCK IN THE STREET


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2284 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

JUST CURIOUS DO YOU DRIVE A BOMB ? OR WHAT DO YOU DRIVE ?


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> On my DVR DON'T NEED A WHITE BOY TO TELL CHEVY IS GOOD I KNOW I'VE OWNED 13 CHEVYS IN MY LIFE AND STILL HAVE MY 66 CHEVY CAPRICE CLASSIC OWNED IT AND REDID IT ONCE AND GONNA START ON IT IN 2012. OHH AND A 1971 GMC OG BIG BLOCK A/C TRUCK IN THE STREET


Hahah DVR Is The Shit :thumbsup: Haha
And Yup Yup Thats Dope Right There Keep It Up
And 2012 Should Be A Good Year For Us All Then

LETS JUST HOPE IT DOSENT END :uh:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I DRIVE A 2005 SEBRING CONVERTIBLE AND A 2007 MERCURY MONTEGO WITH CANDY PATTERNS ALL MINE PAYED IN FULL


 THATS COOL SO WHAT CAR DO YOU FLY THE STREET KINGS PLAC ON THE SEBRING OR MONTEGO


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Hahah DVR Is The Shit :thumbsup: Haha
> And Yup Yup Thats Dope Right There Keep It Up
> And 2012 Should Be A Good Year For Us All Then
> 
> LETS JUST HOPE IT DOSENT END :uh:


 IF IT ENDS I HOPE ITS WHEN I AM DRIVIN MY CHEVROLET BOMB..LMAO:rofl:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> IF IT ENDS I HOPE ITS WHEN I AM DRIVIN MY CHEVROLET BOMB..LMAO:rofl:


Ha Easy For You To Say Ur Old Hahah
You Had All Your Fun With Ur Cars 
Im Still Doing Mine :wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> THATS COOL SO WHAT CAR DO YOU FLY THE STREET KINGS PLAC ON THE SEBRING OR MONTEGO


SOON ON MY 66. CHEVROLET CAPRICE CLASSIC WAGON


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Hahah DVR Is The Shit :thumbsup: Haha
> And Yup Yup Thats Dope Right There Keep It Up
> And 2012 Should Be A Good Year For Us All Then
> 
> LETS JUST HOPE IT DOSENT END :uh:


YES SIR BUT IF THE WORLD ENDS I HOPE IM AT HOME WITH MY FAMILIA [email protected]&K THE CAR FAMILIA FIRST!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSC06095[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

THE FAMILIA IS ALWAYS IN THE BOMBITA SO IT WOULD BE THE SAME AND YEA DAVE I'VE HAD MY FUN SO YOU BETTER START REPRODUCING!!!!LOL ,JK ITS JUST FIRME TRYIN ,TOO EXPENSIVE PRODUCING,LMAO


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YES SIR BUT IF THE WORLD ENDS I HOPE IM AT HOME WITH MY FAMILIA [email protected]&K THE CAR FAMILIA FIRST!


Lets Just Hope It Doesn't End PEROID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

53bear said:


> DSC06095[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


 LOOKS GOOD GLAD YOU PUT YOUR TIME AND MONEY IN A CHEVROLET IT WILL ALWAYS HOLD ITS VALUE


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> THE FAMILIA IS ALWAYS IN THE BOMBITA SO IT WOULD BE THE SAME AND YEA DAVE I'VE HAD MY FUN SO YOU BETTER START REPRODUCING!!!!LOL ,JK ITS JUST FIRME TRYIN ,TOO EXPENSIVE PRODUCING,LMAO


HAHAHA Right!!
Shit My Dad Wants Grandkids Already Haha


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SOON ON MY 66. CHEVROLET CAPRICE CLASSIC WAGON


 THATS COOL AT LEAST ITS A CHEVROLET ! !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSC06095[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


WAAA PICS OF THE FRAME COMPA


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> On my DVR DON'T NEED A WHITE BOY TO TELL CHEVY IS GOOD I KNOW I'VE OWNED 13 CHEVYS IN MY LIFE AND STILL HAVE MY 66 CHEVY CAPRICE CLASSIC OWNED IT AND REDID IT ONCE AND GONNA START ON IT IN 2012. OHH AND A 1971 GMC OG BIG BLOCK A/C TRUCK IN THE STREET


You forgot your ford


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> You forgot your ford


It's a MURCURY COMPA PEACE STOP HATING YOUR GONNA HURT YOURSELF


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> You forgot your ford


IVE OWNED SEVERAL FORDS TOO SORRY YOU HAVE ONLY OWNED 3. CHEVYS YOUR WHOLE LIFE COMPA 62-65-89 truck


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

na dave you dont want to do that trust me im talking from experience


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OTE=OMAR TRECE;14958464]E=OMAR TRECE;14958034]
IMG_2257 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2252 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2196 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2106 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2096 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2053 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YES SIR BUT IF THE WORLD ENDS I HOPE IM AT HOME WITH MY FAMILIA [email protected]&K THE CAR FAMILIA FIRST!


HEY G A CAR CLUB IS BASED OFF A CAR


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IVE OWNED SEVERAL FORDS TOO SORRY YOU HAVE ONLY OWNED 3. CHEVYS YOUR WHOLE LIFE COMPA 62-65-89 truck[/. Compa let me begin my 72 impala hard top 4-doors no post lift front and back tru spoke 5-20's ,73 Monte true spokes lifted front and back, my side cars 69 chevy station wagon , 72 nova 69 Malibu, 72 regal, 63 cal style VW , 61 chevy side step truck that I install a 350 with a 350 turbo 64 chevell rear end, 79 el camino they all ran now one's that didn't 60 el camino, 66 ragtop 39 Buick couple , 40 pymouth. And last 56 Nash metro how do you like that !!!I pops I fogot my 1950 bomb air bag with 560 white walls


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


NICE MONTE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[

YOU KNOW THE DRILL MAIESTRA PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPEN HAHAHAHA TOOK YOU A MIN YOU HAVE A GOOD MEMORY AND YOU OWNED A FORD GOOD JOB SUBSTATUTE PROFE

QUOTE=El Profe;14959588]


OMAR TRECE said:


> IVE OWNED SEVERAL FORDS TOO SORRY YOU HAVE ONLY OWNED 3. CHEVYS YOUR WHOLE LIFE COMPA 62-65-89 truck[/. Compa let me begin my 72 impala hard top 4-doors no post lift front and back tru spoke 5-20's ,73 Monte true spokes lifted front and back, my side cars 69 chevy station wagon , 72 nova 69 Malibu, 72 regal, 63 cal style VW , 61 chevy side step truck that I install a 350 with a 350 turbo 64 chevell rear end, 79 el camino they all ran . No one one that didn't 60 el camino, 66 ragtop 39 Buick couple , 40 pymouth. And last 56 Nash metro how do you like that !!!I pops I fogot my 1950 bomb air bag with 560 white walls


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > IVE OWNED SEVERAL FORDS TOO SORRY YOU HAVE ONLY OWNED 3. CHEVYS YOUR WHOLE LIFE COMPA 62-65-89 truck[/. Compa let me begin my 72 impala hard top 4-doors no post lift front and back tru spoke 5-20's ,73 Monte true spokes lifted front and back, my side cars 69 chevy station wagon , 72 nova 69 Malibu, 72 regal, 63 cal style VW , 61 chevy side step truck that I install a 350 with a 350 turbo 64 chevell rear end, 79 el camino they all ran now one's that didn't 60 el camino, 66 ragtop 39 Buick couple , 40 pymouth. And last 56 Nash metro how do you like that !!!I pops I fogot my 1950 bomb air bag with 560 white walls


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

A VW BAAAAJAJAJAJAJAJA


E=El Profe;14959588]


OMAR TRECE said:


> IVE OWNED SEVERAL FORDS TOO SORRY YOU HAVE ONLY OWNED 3. CHEVYS YOUR WHOLE LIFE COMPA 62-65-89 truck[/. Compa let me begin my 72 impala hard top 4-doors no post lift front and back tru spoke 5-20's ,73 Monte true spokes lifted front and back, my side cars 69 chevy station wagon , 72 nova 69 Malibu, 72 regal, 63 cal style VW , 61 chevy side step truck that I install a 350 with a 350 turbo 64 chevell rear end, 79 el camino they all ran now one's that didn't 60 el camino, 66 ragtop 39 Buick couple , 40 pymouth. And last 56 Nash metro how do you like that !!!I pops I fogot my 1950 bomb air bag with 560 white walls


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> And I have pic of all of them


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> HEY G A CAR CLUB IS BASED OFF A CAR


YES SIR JUST HAVING SOME FUN WITH MY NEIGHBORS!JAJAJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> El Profe said:
> 
> 
> > And I have pic of all of them
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

uffin:


OMAR TRECE said:


> YES SIR JUST HAVING SOME FUN WITH MY NEIGHBORS!JAJAJA


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [
> 
> YOU KNOW THE DRILL MAIESTRA PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPEN HAHAHAHA TOOK YOU A MIN YOU HAVE A GOOD MEMORY AND YOU OWNED A FORD GOOD JOB SUBSTATUTE PROFE
> 
> QUOTE=El Profe;14959588]


. Hey bob which is ford ha ha you dumb ese


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> El Profe said:
> 
> 
> > And I have pic of all of them
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> [/Q
> 
> 
> BOMB ASS PATTERNS!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> El Profe said:
> 
> 
> > BRING THEM OVER I'LL HELP YOU POST THEM
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > Don't trust I know your kinky
> ...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Thanks for posting something different got tired of the same ones over and over


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> A VW BAAAAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> 
> E=El Profe;14959588]


VW ARE BAD ASS ASK ISRAEL FROM YOUR CLUB HE HAD A RIGHT HAND DRIVE 1958. I HAD A 65 AND 66.OG WITH FAT WHITE WALLS...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

BLOCKING MY FENDERS..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> VW ARE BAD ASS ASK ISRAEL FROM YOUR CLUB HE HAD A RIGHT HAND DRIVE 1958. I HAD A 65 AND 66.OG WITH FAT WHITE WALLS...


I KNOW BUT IM DIRECTING IT TO PANSITTAS THANKS ANYWAYS!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I KNOW BUT IM DIRECTING IT TO PANSITTAS THANKS ANYWAYS!


You knows how the qulitio is


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I KNOW BUT IM DIRECTING IT TO PANSITTAS THANKS ANYWAYS!


MR CHEVYS ONLY I DON'T DRIVE ANYTHING ELSE


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> El Profe said:
> 
> 
> > IVE DONE MY SHARE OF GORDITTAS NO THANKS ENJOY YOUR POLOROIDS JAJAJA
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> El Profe said:
> 
> 
> > TELL ME THE STORY ON THE PAINT ON THE 62!!
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> BLOCKING MY FENDERS..


modivation need to get on the 41:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WHAT YEAR IS THIS.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> You heard that I also like wennie
> 
> 
> 
> YES WE ALL KNOW OVI


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSC06095[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


 nice pic


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I want 2 JAJAJAJAJA
> 
> UOTE=street kingz36;14958869]1953 mercury, full frame off restoration, 2005 chevy 350 crate motor, 350 transmission, 9" ford rear end, power disc brakes in front, 3" sprindles with airbags, 20" american racing wheels all the way around, 1954 front bumper, nose, deck, and shaved, custom tail lights and exhuast, power windows, $30,000 in paint(Frame ,Engine & Body), wired by Jim Vickery from Roy Brizio street rods, just built only 18 miles, 95% stainless steel nuts & bolts, everything new or rebuilt, being sold from private collection, $120,000 invested, will sell for best offer over $60,000. call 415-456-7403 or 415-686-1510.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE] NICE CAR there it is for you shop owners! i seen a 54 shoebox in pomona i liked more my style daily drivers


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > THATS A BAD ASS PAINT JOB..STILLS LOOKS CLEAN ..
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > THATS A BAD ASS PAINT JOB..STILLS LOOKS CLEAN ..
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> AOMARfamous by familiagrafix, on Flickr[
> 
> 
> I KNOW SAME PIC BUT IT'S NICE YOU CAN'T HATE ON THE TALENT!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> jjeeffeess by familiagrafix, on Flickr[


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> jefeess by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

cant enjoy if it sits in the GARAGE 
to the top valle cochela


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> [/
> 
> BOMB ASS PIC OF JEFES 1937. CHEVROLET BOMB


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

driving a must when entering the coachella valley TO THE TOP


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RO INDIO 321 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you paint it I need the details all I know that it sat in the garage for several years
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> HEMETISRAEL by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/
> 
> MORE LIKE SPEEDING INTO THE VALLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > No I never sat in the garage "I " my self didn't drive for 5 years I had my homies drive me around I just insatlled hand controls so can drive it now.
> ...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > No It never sat in the garage "I " my self didn't drive for 5 years I had my homies drive me around I just installed hand controls so i can drive it now.
> > Frank Lopez Aka Jaws painted it in 1983


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE;14250472]
HEMETCARAVAN by familiagrafix, on Flickr

DONE FOR THE NIGHT SEE YOU GUY'S TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> El Profe said:
> 
> 
> > COOL JUST MAKING SURE I DON'T MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE JAJAJAJAJA
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE;14252841]
bear by familiagrafix, on Flickr

HEMETABEL by familiagrafix, on Flickr

HEMETJEFE by familiagrafix, on Flickr

HEMETCASINO by familiagrafix, on Flickr

HEMET48 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

HEMETINDIO1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

HEMETVIEJITOS by familiagrafix, on Flickr

gordie by familiagrafix, on Flickr

i10viejitos by familiagrafix, on Flickr

CACO by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > You don't even have a garage ja ja ja ja ja ja ja
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THATS CLEAN REAL OG


RO INDIO 321 said:


> WHAT YEAR IS THIS.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

NICE CAR there it is for you shop owners! i seen a 54 shoebox in pomona i liked more my style daily drivers[/QUOTE]
THERE YOU GO BEN .....$$$$$$


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> israelsbomb by familiagrafix, on Fli


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[=OMAR TRECE;14954619]*
NICE CAR there it is for you shop owners! i seen a 54 shoebox in pomona i liked more my style daily drivers[/QUOTE]
THERE YOU GO BEN .....$$$$$$
I want one Im a shop owner
MY NEW LOGO AND PLEASE DONT HATE! New shop SCOTTER GRAFIX

*
FAMILIALOGO by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > AOMARfamous by familiagrafix, on Flickr[
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

damn theres alot of shit talking...well thats what we do in coachella valley...:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_*cochella valley you guys are welcomed to come out and chill with us in the IE!!!
*_WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD










Roll call updated 12/28/2011

Goodtimes
Latins finest
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS I.E.
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C.
EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS
if I missed anyone let me know
*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> damn theres alot of shit talking...well thats what we do in coachella valley...:h5:[/
> Bro look into the the other sites it worse their is Rucas talking worse shit then us !!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> driving a must when entering the coachella valley TO THE TOP


Now that the way to enter into the valley top down !!!


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Esta buena la novela.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BAJITOS63 said:


> Esta buena la novela.


JAJAJAJA AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH JAJAJAJA
VC TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

BAJITOS63 said:


> Esta buena la novela.


Cuna de Lobos!!! BUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

wow! what strip club was that.. moo,moo's in chicali....lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> wow! what strip club was that.. moo,moo's in chicali....lol


Were did you get the pic?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=6367163337


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Were did you get the pic?


 i saw it on facebook..lmao.....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 412916


damn bro cleanest 300 ive seen....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> wow! what strip club was that.. moo,moo's in chicali....lol


haha like i said..thats what he does on the days hes not at the shop...:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VC TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

dont hate on my interior


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sk24 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sk23 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sk20 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sk19 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKBOMBSisrael by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sk25 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sk22 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK7 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK5 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOMARfamous by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*GROWING UP I WAS ALWAYS TAUGHT...........
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2156 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2159 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



*StreetKingzCarClub BombSquad 1953 Belair Project*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> *GROWING UP I WAS ALWAYS TAUGHT...........
> *
> View attachment 413072


my cutty had chevy engine it had balls....but i hate cuttys regals look better.:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2325 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2340 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2156 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2159 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


is it a rag or convertion?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
WHEN I WAS GROWING UP MY DAD ALWAYS SAID RESPECT YOUR ELDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



THEN I STABBED HIS ASS HAHAHAHAHAHA!!
TALK IS CHEAP! POST PICS OR SEND THEM TO ME ILL POST THEM!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​RAIDERS FANS STAND UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> is it a rag or convertion?


OG RAG BROTHER


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

To all the Cochella clubs coming to the United Dreams lowrider supershow Feb 11, 2011 here is some more info homies....its going down....

Room rates are $77 friday and saturday........move in will start friday from 1pm-5pm and saturday from 5am-10am........For rates call Cocopah hotel 928-722-6677 ask for United Dreams rate!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB IS THERE BRO


TE=rgarcia15928;14962585]To all the Cochella clubs coming to the United Dreams lowrider supershow Feb 11, 2011 here is some more info homies....its going down....

Room rates are $77 friday and saturday........move in will start friday from 1pm-5pm and saturday from 5am-10am........For rates call Cocopah hotel 928-722-6677 ask for United Dreams rate!! [/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE VALLE


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


87 m&ms


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

O52chevy;14840817]
View attachment 397750
[/Q

NICE IS THIS A FORD?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> wow! what strip club was that.. moo,moo's in chicali....lol


THE NEWEST CARNICERIA IN THE VALLE .EL TORO LOCO #75 IN INDIAN WELLS CA.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

floors are in the 58 looking good....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> floors are in the 58 looking good....


bro clean maybe a little seem seal are your good...whats up with the 42?


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YES SIR BUT IF THE WORLD ENDS I HOPE IM AT HOME WITH MY FAMILIA [email protected]&K THE CAR FAMILIA FIRST!


Dam you really mean it f_ck the CAR CLUB ???


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> bro clean maybe a little seem seal are your good...whats up with the 42?


SODA BLAST THE COMPLETE CAR AS SOON ALL THE METAL WORK IS DONE ....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ANOTHER CUSTOM PROJECT ..............TTT........I LOVE IT...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


>


 LOVE A 64 WITH SKIRTS SKIRTS WERE MADE FOR LOW'S


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> WHAT YEAR IS THIS.


 THIS WAS AROUND 1984-85 "THE ROAD WARRIOR" LIFTED FRONT TO BACK SIDE TO SIDE AND A BIG ASS SCRAPE PLATE


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

EL CINCO 8...................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> THIS WAS AROUND 1984-85 "THE ROAD WARRIOR" LIFTED FRONT TO BACK SIDE TO SIDE AND A BIG ASS SCRAPE PLATE


75 OR 76 .....


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ANOTHER CUSTOM PROJECT ..............TTT........I LOVE IT...


 FUCK SON CHINGONES:bowrofl:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 75 OR 76 .....


 1975


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> wow! what strip club was that.. moo,moo's in chicali....lol


orale orlando no invitas i like thick hynas too lol


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> orale orlando no invitas i like thick hynas too lol


CAILE A LA NUEVA CARNICERIA EL TORO LOCO..FREE TACO-LGANDO PARA TODOS LOS INVITADOS....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE SUN ROOF IN THE BACK GROUND....I GOT A 44 INCH SUN ROOF FOR THE 58 THANKS TO BEN...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> THE SUN ROOF IN THE BACK GROUND....I GOT A 44 INCH SUN ROOF FOR THE 58 THANKS TO BEN...


:angry:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CAILE A LA NUEVA CARNICERIA EL TORO LOCO..FREE TACO-LGANDO PARA TODOS LOS INVITADOS....


hahahahaha im there is give me the address para ponerlo on tom tom


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CAILE A LA NUEVA CARNICERIA EL TORO LOCO..FREE TACO-LGANDO PARA TODOS LOS INVITADOS....


DONT SAY FREE THEN YOU GET A PHONE CALL THE NEXT DAY SAYING THEY HAVE CHORILLO. HAHAHAHA
THE PARKING LOT DON'T FIT THERE WHOLE FLEET OF CLEAN RIDES,


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DONT SAY FREE THEN YOU GET A PHONE CALL THE NEXT DAY SAYING THEY HAVE CHORILLO. HAHAHAHA
> THE PARKING LOT DON'T FIT THERE WHOLE FLEET OF CLEAN RIDES,


Tacos de macisa...tacos de chorizo...tacos de buchi....tacolgando...


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *RO INDIO 321*  
CAILE A LA NUEVA CARNICERIA EL TORO LOCO..FREE TACO-LGANDO PARA TODOS LOS INVITADOS....





streetkingz13 said:


> hahahahaha im there is give me the address para ponerlo on tom tom


What's up David....... you want some free TA-COlgando? damn estas pesado...... read before commenting.. LOL


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *RO INDIO 321*  
CAILE A LA NUEVA CARNICERIA EL TORO LOCO..FREE TACO-LGANDO PARA TODOS LOS INVITADOS....




OMAR TRECE said:


> DONT SAY FREE THEN YOU GET A PHONE CALL THE NEXT DAY SAYING THEY HAVE CHORILLO. HAHAHAHA
> THE PARKING LOT DON'T FIT THERE WHOLE FLEET OF CLEAN RIDES,


Damn you too Omar, I think you'll have more than chorillo!!!! busted anal glands or something...... LOL
Todays special tacos de Maka! the 1st 20 customers get them free!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Dam you really mean it f_ck the CAR CLUB ???


Wow


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Dam you really mean it f_ck the CAR CLUB ???


SPEAK FOR YOURSELF PANSITAS READ THE WHOLE NOVELA I SAID [email protected] THE CAR IT MEANS MY CAR FAMILIA FIRST ESE LEARN HOW READ ESE VATA LOKA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Today,*12:14 AM #17071
El Profe 
Baller Poster

Join Date
Sep 2011
Posts
306

Originally Posted by OMAR TRECE 
YES SIR BUT IF THE WORLD ENDS I HOPE IM AT HOME WITH MY FAMILIA [email protected]&K THE CAR FAMILIA FIRST!
Dam you really mean it f_ck the CAR CLUB ???


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SPEAK FOR YOURSELF PANSITAS READ THE WHOLE NOVELA I SAID [email protected] THE CAR IT MEANS MY CAR FAMILIA FIRST ESE LEARN HOW READ ESE VATA LOKA


Qulitio no te enojas !! Awanta


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> THIS WAS AROUND 1984-85 "THE ROAD WARRIOR" LIFTED FRONT TO BACK SIDE TO SIDE AND A BIG ASS SCRAPE PLATE[/QUOTE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STOP BRINGING THE CLUB IN YOUR TRASH TALK ESA YOU WILL NEVER LEARN WHAT KIND OF PROFE ARE YOU PANSITTAS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > jjeeffeess by familiagrafix, on Flickr[[/
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > jefeess by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/[/


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> sk24 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## gordie 57 (Dec 7, 2011)

shits like a novela. who gots popcorn?


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


 THESE ARE SOME BAD ASS RANFLAS


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*NEXT PROJECT*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*HEY PROFE FOUND THESE PIC'S OF SOME OF YOUR RIDES YOU HAD*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 413865


 WHEN SAM WAS A LATINO NOW A ROLLERZ


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 413846
> View attachment 413847


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

keep those pics coming LATINO52!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 413861


My first car


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 413860


My second one after they stole the impala


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*OLD MEMBERS CAR, STILL IN GARAGE IF WE CAN ONLY GET HIM TO DRIVE IT*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 413854
> View attachment 413849


My beloved truck 350 with 350 trubo 64 chevella rear end


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LAS TROCAS*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 413902


65 big window nice


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 413899


:thumbsup:72?


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*BACK IN THE DAY AT LAKE CAUHILLA*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 413900


 LIKE lowrider trucks 
TO THE TOP


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

()()()


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 413914


Wtchaaa The 37 
Wait Till They See It Now 

Whoops Did I Let That Slep 
Hahaha


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

GOOD NITE ! ! :420:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ANOTHER CUSTOM PROJECT ..............TTT........I LOVE IT...


 61 part 2 TO THE TOP



Indio123 said:


>


TOP PIC BEST POSE 4 64 impalas on the ground


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

looks like dobuy have lowriders too haha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Wtchaaa The 37
> Wait Till They See It Now
> 
> Whoops Did I Let That Slep
> Hahaha


I already saw it nice


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bomb by familiagrafix, on FlickrNEW YEAR NEW LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD JOB MMD


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

damn dats fucked up... did you ever get it back.


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

El Profe said:


> My second one after they stole the impala


damn das fucked up... did you ever get it back


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

64ss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4658 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4673 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4679 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4366 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 64ss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


hows it going on your car omar?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4451 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*EL PROFE DID YOU FORGET THE 58 ?*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NEW YEAR I START BY APRIL IT WILL BE OUT IM ALMOST DONE WITH THE PATTERNS ON MY GIRLS CAR!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*BACK IN THE DAY BOX CANYON IN MECCA*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOMARfamous của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATE 80'S DATE FESTIVAL PARADE*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfflyerss của jess000, trên Flickr

rfflyerss của jess000, trên Flickr

rfflyerss của jess000, trên Flickr

rfflyerss của jess000, trên Flickr

rfflyerss của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*DATE FESTIVAL PARADE*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

my old days with goodtime c.c.


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

my first lolo was a honda dont hate haha drag the hell out it..


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*EL PROFE LEADING THE WAY*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 414290
> 
> 
> View attachment 414291
> my first lolo was a honda dont hate haha drag the hell out it..


 THAT FIRME EVERY BODY SHOULD POST SOME OLD PIC'S OF WHEN AND HOW THEY STARTED WHAT YOU WORKIN ON NOW ? FIRME POMPAS


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*MILES PARK WHERE IT ALL STARTED*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO 60'S VIC'S & RICK'S*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ard 1521 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*CRUISIN MILES PARK EARLY 80'S*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*SOME LATINO MEMBERS IN THE 80'S*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*PATERNS WAY BACK IN THE DAY*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> THAT FIRME EVERY BODY SHOULD POST SOME OLD PIC'S OF WHEN AND HOW THEY STARTED WHAT YOU WORKIN ON NOW ? FIRME POMPAS


thanks. 87 regal working my self up to a impala some day


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE LAKE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LONG BEACH CAR SHOW*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

before






after didnt finish it but on to the next..
my forth car.....


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 414300
> View attachment 414301


Is that victors old 60


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Here's a pik of my new project


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Here's a pik of my new project


what is it?


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Is that victors old 60


 SIMON THE BLACK ONE,THE WHITE ONE WAS MINE


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 413900


greg from water district had this troka what happen to it..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 414282


thats nice...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NICE 73 RAG


Indio123 said:


> Here's a pik of my new project


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> what is it?


A conv.to the top.........


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> A conv.to the top.........


Nice


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

MINE TOO THATS MY TOW TRUCK


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 414287
> my old days with goodtime c.c.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ard 1521 của jess000, trên Flickr


 sellos 
L


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 413924


Dam do these rucas grulate from high school ?


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 413923


You know that what lowriding is really about switches and bitches !!!!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NEW YEAR I START BY APRIL IT WILL BE OUT IM ALMOST DONE WITH THE PATTERNS ON MY GIRLS CAR!


I guess she has more balls then you. !!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> sellos
> L


PLEASE NEW PICTURES !!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> I guess she has more balls then you. !!


When she takes It to shows are you going ride bitch ??


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LC THE NEW PLAQUES ARE POSTED NOT BAD 18 plaques Ative four none ative


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> MINE TOO THATS MY TOW TRUCK


Looking good is that just one chapter from where ????


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> greg from water district had this troka what happen to it..


It use to belong to Eddie his brother than they Got married and they stripped it and Greg start using it as a daily driver you should have seen the bed that before any body thought about gold ..


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NAW IT WAS LIKE 10 YUMA/VEGAS/ AND ALL OVER CALI AT ONE OF THE IE SHOW


El Profe said:


> Looking good is that just one chapter from where ????


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR RAG DONE IF ITS LIKE THE REGAL ITS GOING TO BE SICK


Indio123 said:


>


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*GOODMORNING RAZA*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> are you going ride bitch ??



OVII của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OVIII1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> PLEASE NEW PICTURES !!!!


RIGHT CLICK SAVE COMPA


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

ovi what happen big dog i thought you went to spain???????????????????? oh well handle that big girl homie show them how you do it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1826 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_1810 của jess000, trên Flickr


TTTOMAR của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4424 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## gordie 57 (Dec 7, 2011)

wassup valle, let have a good year..... Q-vo Omar, nice pics.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4434 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

gordie 57 said:


> wassup valle, let have a good year..... Q-vo Omar, nice pics.....


*
GRACIAS HAVE A GOOD NEW YEAR BRO! YOU COMING OVER TO TRINI'S?*


----------



## gordie 57 (Dec 7, 2011)

gracias... and yeah, ima try to make it...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OVII của jess000, trên Flickr


Dam she looks faimilar


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OVIII1 của jess000, trên Flickr


I drop her off in front of your house your kinky way


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​happy new years compa jajaja*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOMARfamous của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

pamsittas của jess000, trên Flickr
*Available SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy new years VC


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD AND SAFE NEW YEARS 2012!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

happy new years valle and to all the clubs be safe and god bless hey ov we ended the year strong and i know we are going to start the new year strong homie latino classics


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

Feliz Año


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


>


my wheel adapters.......


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

STREET KINGZ wishing ALL a safe and HAPPY NEW YEAR see ya next year homies:guns::guns::guns:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

HAPPY NEW VALLE DE COACHELLA 

FROM

VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB TTT


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bajitos Del Valle wish everybody a safe and happy new years. Valle Coachella to the top!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OVIII1 của jess000, trên Flickr


 THATS FUNNY SHIT ,BUT YOU FORGOT TO BLUR OUT THE CLUB NAME !!!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Black86Cutty said:


> kick ass line up


Dam


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy new years to all the valley clubs and solo riderz be safe


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

LOADING UP NEW PICS GET READY RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!! HAPPY DIA DE LOS CRUDOS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0631 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_0632 của jess000, trên Flickr
*Let's see them Bombs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OVII của jess000, trên Flickr


Last night at Omar NEW YEAR PARTY


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OVIII1 của jess000, trên Flickr


This morning giving his sister in law a ride home wild party who what happen ????


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

El Profe said:


> This morning giving his sister in law a ride home wild party who what happen ????


get down ov 
now correct me if im wrong so does this make you famliy with him??????
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Last night at Omar NEW YEAR PARTY


Orle profe your mixing it with a street queen ???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Orle profe your mixing it with a street queen ???


NO THAT'S His Latina


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

classic68_fastback said:


> get down ov
> now correct me if im wrong so does this make you famliy with him??????
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


I hope not but he took more pictures of me this morning when he was showing me how to post pictures.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NO THAT'S His Latina


She looks more like your old lady


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol.... Estos vatos!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> WHEN I LET YOU KNOW YOU HAD A DILDO COMING OUT YOU BUMB LEG JAJAJAJAJA


I wonder who I was using it on we all woke up together dam I don't remember SHIT


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> She looks more like your old lady


Come on way I went by my self. If you can take my repays why post pic of me your good on the computer and i am good at shit talking awata don't be a cry baby and call top dogg and tell him I am picking on you


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU SLEEPED IN YOUR CAR AGAIN


Come post the one you took of me at you desk on your computer


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Come on way I went by my self. If you can take my repays why post pic of me your good on the computer and i am good at shit talking awata don't be a cry baby and call top dogg and tell him I am picking on you


TALK ALLTHE SHIT YOU WANT JUST KEEP THE CLUB KIDS AND JAINAS OUT OF IT PANSITTAS


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TALK ALLTHE SHIT YOU WANT JUST KEEP THE CLUB KIDS AND JAINAS OUT OF IT PANSITTAS


If you can't take the heat stay out of the kitchen. I TALKE NO PRISONERS


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> If you can't take the heat stay out of kitchen !! I TAKE NO PRISONERS EVERY BODY AND ANY BODY AROUND IS A TARGET!!!!]


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Way aren't you sopost to be at th PS KICK BACK


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

How did the PS kick back go?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sunday cruzing the parke


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

parque kick back old scool need to do more:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


NICE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

firme weather for a ride the tourist in palm spring really got a kick out of this life estilow


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cruising in-out and k-mart like back in the days is what we need in this valle. That was the shit!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ceasar's bomb....


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Royal Fantasies would like to thank allthe clubs that came out and supported our New Years Day Kickback in the park it was a great day for us to get togeather..
Ondiados
We Ridin 
Desert Boyz 
New Illusions 
Painful Pleasures
Klique


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

REMOVED


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

6 LIGHTS 4 THE WAGON..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE LOOK AM GOING FOR....


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

I just see some crazy shit on U-TUBE two 64's doing something what they call crawling does any body in the Valley does that ???


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


The day I win the lottery i am going to buy that from Cesar for 1 million


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 6 LIGHTS 4 THE WAGON..


always having good ideas.:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey orlando is indios regal corona cream or mix color?.....just want to know dont want to copy him.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FLOORS OF THE 58...OLD


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LOS FLINSTONES...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THERE IN AN WELDED....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

El Profe said:


> The day I win the lottery i am going to buy that from Cesar for 1 million


X2...I'LL TAKE EL PATRON


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> hey orlando is indios regal corona cream or mix color?.....just want to know dont want to copy him.


MIXED COLOR SOLVENT..


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> THERE IN AN WELDED....



LOOKS GOOD LOKO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>




LOVE THOSE SKIRTS!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> MIXED COLOR SOLVENT..


koo thanks


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> always having good ideas.:thumbsup:


how about 7


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Street Seen Magazine from Texas took these pics at the Torres Empire Lowrider show in LA.


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: FIRRME PICS CLAUDIO!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Only rollerz only valle de coachella chapter estan perronas las dos photos....RO .TTT...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> how about 7


why not im putting a stop light in the emblem.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> always having good ideas.:thumbsup:


gracias.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> why not im putting a stop light in the emblem.....


Hell yea that whould look good


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LOOKING FOR POWER STEERING CONTROL VALVE AND PUMP 58-64 impala


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> sunday cruzing the parke


Thanks Claudio and the rest of the New Illusions for coming out...
Firme pics :thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0612 by Bear 1953, on Flickr My Old Car Club


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> Only rollerz only valle de coachella chapter estan perronas las dos photos....RO .TTT...


congrats rollerz :thumbsup: nice work PERFECT COLORS when im ready candy apple over that silver n some patterns i drew out :x:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Last Laff magazine out of Miami Florida, Bad ass picture taken by Omar!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice but ur tire has flat spots


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Sounds like Warranty jajaja


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 415722


AND YES IT'S A REAL MAGAZINE PICS BY OMAR TRECE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> Last Laff magazine out of Miami Florida, Bad ass picture taken by Omar!


Photoshop by editor you guys know I'm better then that but not done yet


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

LIL STREET KINGZ REPPIN IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

300 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

3001 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

LIL STREET KINGZ NEW PROJECT

trip to san diego 005 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

adelittas by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> LIL STREET KINGZ NEW PROJECT
> 
> trip to san diego 005 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


HERE YOU GO DAVID


lildave by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> HERE YOU GO DAVID
> 
> 
> lildave by familiagrafix, on Flickr


LOOKS BAD ASS OMAR


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> LOOKING FOR POWER STEERING CONTROL VALVE AND PUMP 58-64 impala


1111


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 300 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

For sale two high pressure hydro pump and four dumps $ 200.00


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> For sale two high pressure hydro pump and four dumps $ 200.00


you got pics bro?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> you got pics bro?


Tell my where and when I will the pumps to you


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 416351


Boy put ur moms money back before she hits u


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Boy put ur moms money back before she hits u


JAJAJAJAJA TAKE THE PIC WITH YOUR FACE FOOL AND A NEWSPAPER OF TODAY!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

64ss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK7 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK5 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Boy put ur moms money back before she hits u


:roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> JAJAJAJAJA TAKE THE PIC WITH YOUR FACE FOOL AND A NEWSPAPER OF TODAY!


its my play money for the regal u can tell by my fat finger. plus $3200:bowrofl:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

candy apple red...planet colors.. street kingz kustoms..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> candy apple red...planet colors.. street kingz kustoms..



*
WAAA YOU PAINT CANDY????????????????????? MUST BE NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2320 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> candy apple red...planet colors.. street kingz kustoms..


nice looks dark? what base did u use?


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> nice looks dark? what base did u use?


It was a toyota dark gray


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> candy apple red...planet colors.. street kingz kustoms..


looks good isreal:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Picture 418 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ

Picture 477 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

Picture 478 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

Picture 476 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

Picture 483 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

Picture 482 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

Picture 481 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ
BEFORE

Picture 1001 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

Picture 584 by streetkingz13, on Flickr
AFTER

historic route 99 029 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

Picture 1489 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

streetkingz13 said:


> STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ
> BEFORE
> 
> Picture 1001 by streetkingz13, on Flickr
> ...


they did a good job on the cut and buff


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im going with this color this year..corona cream with poly clear flake and life style pinstripping.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*NIGHTMARE 66 OUT SOON STREETKINGZ CAR CLUB STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ TRINI'S HYDROS *



IMG_8512 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im going with this kind leafing design.....what do u guys thinks>?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*BEFORE  AND AFTER CROWN ROYAL STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ

*_
IMG_0377 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


israel111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

israelscolage by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


>




ESTA CHINGONA....I LIKE THE WHEELS...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THIS TWO CARS ARE BAD AZZ...LOVE THAT COLOR, SIMPLE BUT NICE.....1962


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> THIS TWO CARS ARE BAD AZZ...LOVE THAT COLOR, SIMPLE BUT NICE.....1962


x87


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

This is how we do it bam







[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKBOMBSisrael by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


>


. OTT


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

jojo67 said:


>


OTT


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

jojo67 said:


>


OTT


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> This will be out late 09. Had this wagon for 15 year and done it up times.
> One more time just for kicks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 nice


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> WHO'S CADDY


Nice


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

gotta work faster orlando somebody trying copy on a different year...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> MY X RIDES GOT A 67 CAMARO IN THE WORKS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2899 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



A LIL CANDY FOR THE DAY!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> gotta work faster orlando somebody trying copy on a different year...



LOOKS NICE TTT FOR THE WAGONS...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2899 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> A LIL CANDY FOR THE DAY!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

bump it or dump it homie!!:nicoderm:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> For sale two high pressure hydro pump and four dumps $ 200.00


SOLD TO SOME LUCKY YOUNGSTER !!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>



*​INDIO BLVD ?*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​INDIO BLVD ?*


no palm springs:run:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

picking up my 42 tomorrow for 350 good deal with skin.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> no palm springs:run:


Should it be 111 from mattis to the car wash ???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> picking up my 42 tomorrow for 350 good deal with skin.



*​PIC'S NINJA!*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Should it be 111 from mattis to the car wash ???


 damn i use to go indio to p.s then back to indio for fun with my honda....old white people used to be hating on the switches haha.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKBOMB FLEET by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​PIC'S NINJA!*


.
i will carson,ca tomorrow....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

israellss111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


>


 is that blue car a CUDDI LACC????


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

also theres soboba car show again sep 8th...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> is that blue car a CUDDI LACC????


i heard its a 80s caddie front end...then put euro lights with the grill on it only one guy does it. looks funny haha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> also theres soboba car show again sep 8th...



8 MONTHS FROM NOW YOU CRAZY WE DO IT ONE MONTH AT A TIME POMONA NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jjeeffee by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 8 MONTHS FROM NOW YOU CRAZY WE DO IT ONE MONTH AT A TIME POMONA NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 haha ill be there...looking for that regal.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> well fuck you anyways i will be looking for your bitch ass you thank you got balls with that fake cuerno de chivo you fucked up big time homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


Dam


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Dam


All I say is baboso and I get banned


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

jojo67 said:


> ANY PICS OF THE PICNIC??? :| :| I SAW THREE LATINO CLASSICS CARS ON THE FREEWAY.


OTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT​TTTTTT


----------



## gordie 57 (Dec 7, 2011)

whats up valle? whats cracking besides the novela on here? qvo omar...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2748 by familiagrafix, on Flick


*​Blue Candy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2756 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2746 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2854 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2736 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whats going on this weekend in valle?


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


THEN LETS CRUISE THE BLVD!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

QUEEN3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Dam


 PROFE YOU BETTER GO BACK TO SPAIN !!!:roflmao::roflmao: hno:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

We are gonna be getting together in Palm Springs tomorrow night @ 8pm at the Carl's Jr on N. Palm Canyon
ALL Clubs and Solo Riders are WELCOME!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3082 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3068 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3050 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3030 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

i love giving sam wawis in his anno with love.lol


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> i love giving sam wawis


Wow!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle well car off to body man to cherry it out and then some paint got alot done in a few hrs


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up valle well car off to body man to cherry it out and then some paint got alot done in a few hrs


 WOW GR8 JOB FERN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3068 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 THAT LOOKS NICE ONE OF MY FAVORITE BOMBS FROM YOU GUYS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> i love giving sam wawis


Nice can you hook me up to lucky sam


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3050 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3030 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


lucky dawg !!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3022 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

* JUST SAY STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB SENT YOU AND THE HOOKUPS WILL BEGIN !!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3010 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3068 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


damn looks good,mines next isreal


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3022 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


is this joeys truck


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*THE SILVER LEAF IS DONE BY STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ NO HOOKUPS ON THAT! JAJAJAJA $150 AN HR. NO CRYBABY'S 
*


IMG_2995 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> is this joeys truck


SHHHHHHHH TOP SECRET JAJAJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2864 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*PATTERNS STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ & FAMILIAGRAFIX ! *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2736 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2897 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*CANDY ALL DAY IN THE SK!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​SHINE EVEN IN GRAY'S SKLIFERS TTT*



IMG_2664 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> PROFE YOU BETTER GO BACK TO SPAIN !!!:roflmao::roflmao: hno:


Next trip is to Cuba to see cousin Fidel to bring back a lots of FORDS !!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3024 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3062 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> picking up my 42 tomorrow for 350 good deal with skin.


Why go out of town ill sell you one i got a 42 inch complete
$380.00 hit me up ill be home tommorow


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

HOW MUCH TO PUT IT ON MY RIDE?


RO INDIO 321 said:


> Why go out of town ill sell you one i got a 42 inch complete
> $380.00 hit me up ill be home tommorow


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3050 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3030 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


The pinstriper howton old school ..he did orlando brother truck back in 86...anybody needs the # hit me up..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> HOW MUCH TO PUT IT ON MY RIDE?


ballers only..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> Why go out of town ill sell you one i got a 42 inch complete
> $380.00 hit me up ill be home tommorow


i wont be in the valley till next weekend ill get it then thanks...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3022 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


does anybody know if does with paint so i can clear over it?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> The pinstriper howton old school ..he did orlando brother truck back in 86...anybody needs the # hit me up..


hes out of banning he did VILLAGE PRIDE bc bikes candys n stripe he work with apartner back then who was silverleafing when he had his shop on cat city:thumbsup: we gave a lowrider bike magazine


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2748 by familiagrafix, on Flick
> 
> 
> *​Blue Candy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


nice blue dodger blue israel showed to my daughter she LIKE MIGHT STOP BY ISREAL FOR QOUTE 64 SCHWINN ONLY SCHWINN


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> im going with this kind leafing design.....what do u guys thinks>?


looks good but evry show they all got it be diff sounds like ur a painting experiment like howtons partner said to us when he stripe the bike oh you want the cucaracha stiping old scool style


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> The pinstriper howton old school ..he did orlando brother truck back in 86...anybody needs the # hit me up..[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> nice blue dodger blue israel showed to my daughter she LIKE MIGHT STOP BY ISREAL FOR QOUTE 64 SCHWINN ONLY SCHWINN



You drove by yesterday but was on the phone stop by tomorrow photoshoot


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


i remember seing this movie it was a double feature with breaker breaker truck movie movie was great but the cruzing was the badest cruzed in my bros 64 ck it out in Gilroy up north that whole time the movie was on crusing was TO THE TOP THE STIPE WAS LIKE WERE YELLOW MART IS AT 2 WAY GREAT LOWRIDING MEMORIS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> You drove by yesterday but was on the phone stop by tomorrow photoshoot


yea i fixing a heater all that people werether with u guys


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

my computer skilS No gOD BUT WE CAN READ FIXING A HEATER IN THAT BLOCK


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2691 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*MORE PATTERNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

started on my 4 01 the retirement plan will have some bikes car parts for sale want to get it on the rd primer with some custom loud ass pipes


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> i love giving sam wawis in his anno with love.lol


Wtf


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

just in case i didnt tell any of happy new yr cochela valle


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> We are gonna be getting together in Palm Springs tomorrow night @ 8pm at the Carl's Jr on N. Palm Canyon
> ALL Clubs and Solo Riders are WELCOME!!!


EVERY THING HAPPENS ON THE BLVD THE BLVD HAPPENS AT NIGHT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sCOTYS TRUCK THE PINSTRIPE I LIKE THE FINE LINE THIS GUY DOES


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2756 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2691 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *MORE PATTERNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


shot micro on that then candy....trust me


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> shot micro on that then candy....trust me


*​MARBLEIZER BRO ALL OVER IT! THEN CANDY*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*L.R.D LAYITLOW VIDEO SHOT AT LOWRIDER ALLEY! STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB

*IMG_3312 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3268 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3252 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3213 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3206 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

3 WHEEL DAMMMMNNNNNNN AND IT'S A BOMB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
IMG_3811 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​MARBLEIZER BRO ALL OVER IT! THEN CANDY*


on fingerprint? letS see it?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> on fingerprint? letS see it?


SOON CAME OUT SICK


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4268 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

MEAN LEAN STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB TRINI'S HYDROS

*
IMG_4103 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3630 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3565 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3630 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/Q
> 
> 
> *​TRAFFIC JAM ON THE SOUTH SIDE OF INDIO!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*I FOUND SOME CANDY CAN SOMEONE CALL ME A PAINTER!!! JAJAJAJAJA
*



IMG_4245 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4208 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4200 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3803 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3994 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3793 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0630 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

messing with the Homie from UNIQUES.no te duermas


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4268 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:shocked:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3994 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


is this a e40 music video?


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

and now make a trip to chicali to shine her grill and bumber and a few other things


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> is this a e40 music video?


*HELL NO L.R.D VIDEO (LAY IT LOW) ONE OF THE BEST VIDEO'S WE HAVE DONE TO DATE STREET KINGZ WE RIDIN VEIJITOS ROYAL T 
HAD A BLAST AT LOWRIDER LANE! *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3619 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *HELL NO L.R.D VIDEO (LAY IT LOW) ONE OF THE BEST VIDEO'S WE HAVE DONE TO DATE STREET KINGZ WE RIDIN VEIJITOS ROYAL T
> HAD A BLAST AT LOWRIDER LANE! *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf3IlZ3uM8w&feature=related


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB T T M F T:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3597 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey profe were are you ? Valley wake up New Year is over


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3376 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3575 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3565 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3312 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3268 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3252 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3213 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3206 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3204 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3143 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_3111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Profe their is a guy here at work from Banning they want to start chapter i told he has you and want to know why were using brass for our plaques instead of gold or chrome ?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


is he redoing it?


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3268 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​HELLBOY 67*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

there's no need for a paint booth when u got a good painter


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> there's no need for a paint booth when u got a good painter[/
> 
> *
> THAT'S RIGHT NOT EVEN A GARAGE!!!!!! JAJAJAJA TTT FOR THE PAINTERS IN THE VALLE!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2864 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​CAN YOU SEE THE MARBLE?? ROACH!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8512 by familiagrafix, on Flickr *ALL PATTERNS AND LEAF DONE AT THE SHOP CANDY AND CLEAR IN THE ORLANDOS BOOTH *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

300 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
-
*EL TRES-CIENTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

64ss by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK7 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

pancho1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey omar post some pics on street kingz topic


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> there's no need for a paint booth when u got a good painter


this painter doesnt know what hes doing!.......aaaw just joking:bowrofl:. nice booty kit.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

latinoclassics said:


> Hey profe were are you ? Valley wake up New Year is over


Bro I been on it but why comment it street king street kings..... If I Was to say the yellow truck need to clean his white walls Crown Royal his driver door has a gap that would that would aloud an elephante to drive sorry vatos when they post your rides over and over agin you find all the defects at car shows we all look at rides close to 3 mintutes


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> there's no need for a paint booth when u got a good painter


sold.................................................


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Bro I been on it but why comment it street king street kings..... If I Was to say the yellow truck need to clean his white walls Crown Royal his driver door has a gap that would that would aloud an elephante to drive sorry vatos when they post your rides over and over agin you find all the defects at car shows we all look at rides close to 3 mintutes


can u stop hating on them bro...your looking bad right now....keep it on pm! thanks. no car is perfect!...


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

ok ill stop driving my car and take a lil time 2 adjust the door ... ttt 4 daily drivers....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Bro I been on it but why comment it street king street kings..... If I Was to say the yellow truck need to clean his white walls Crown Royal his driver door has a gap that would that would aloud an elephante to drive sorry vatos when they post your rides over and over agin you find all the defects at car shows we all look at rides close to 3 mintutes


maybe u should stop critazising other peoples cars and critasize urs with all them paint chips


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> can u stop hating on them bro...your looking bad right now....keep it on pm! thanks. no car is perfect!...


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Don't you thing this shit is getting old STREET KINGS STREET KINGS STREET KINGS ?????


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

im sorry your i pod cant post pics.....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Don't you thing this shit is getting old STREET KINGS STREET KINGS STREET KINGS ?????


no its not gettin old,ur just hatin cuz we r comin out with new cars every month and there garage built
EL PROFE IS A HATER


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

street kingz36 said:


> ok ill stop driving my car and take a lil time 2 adjust the door ... ttt 4 daily drivers....


I would not notice till every time I go on lay it low COACHELLA VALLEY IF IT WAS LAY IT LOW STREET KING no problem But it is lay it low Coachella valley you guys should relalics how much OMAR IS BRUNING YOUR RIDES AND CLUB IS IT WORTH !!!


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

El Profe said:


> I would not notice till every time I go on lay it low COACHELLA VALLEY IF IT WAS LAY IT LOW STREET KING no problem But it is lay it low Coachella valley you guys should relalics how much OMAR IS BRUNING YOUR RIDES AND CLUB IS IT WORTH !!!


 well im not looking 2 leave the car with the same look 4 the rest of my life, as soon as i think it need a make over ill do the whole car again.......


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2864 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> *​CAN YOU SEE THE MARBLE?? ROACH!*


yeah but u had the decal in the middle...so i didnt see it....


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> can u stop hating on them bro...your looking bad right now....keep it on pm! thanks. no car is perfect!...


GET RID OF THAT a....OMAR !!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Just Look how he post the same shit over and over and over Street Kings go back and see how Many time CROWN ROYAL HAS BEEN POSTED COUNT HOW MANY TIMES STREET KINGS HAS BEEN POSTED DON't you guys your making the valley SICK???


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

what up Jason , r u getting good with the gun ????


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

El Profe said:


> Just Look how he post the same shit over and over and over Street Kings go back and see how Many time CROWN ROYAL HAS BEEN POSTED COUNT HOW MANY TIMES STREET KINGS HAS BEEN POSTED DON't you guys your making the valley SICK???


 i never here any 1 complaining but you.....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Just Look how he post the same shit over and over and over Street Kings go back and see how Many time CROWN ROYAL HAS BEEN POSTED COUNT HOW MANY TIMES STREET KINGS HAS BEEN POSTED DON't you guys your making the valley SICK???


HATER


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> HATER


OK SO WHAT DO YOU GUYS WANT FOR ALL THE VALLEY TO BOWL DOWN AND SAY YOU ARE THE BEST OR WHAT OR YOU GUYS THE ONE THAT OWN LAY IT LOW ?? JUST TO KEEP OMAR HAPPY ??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Just Look how he post the same shit over and over and over Street Kings go back and see how Many time CROWN ROYAL HAS BEEN POSTED COUNT HOW MANY TIMES STREET KINGS HAS BEEN POSTED DON't you guys your making the valley SICK???[/QU
> 
> 
> PICHI LLORON GO PLAY WITH YOUR NEW SCOOTER LOKA AMD IF YOU PAY ATTENTION WE RIDIN VIEJITOS ROYAL T AND SOLO RIDERS WERE IN MY LADT PICS!!!!!
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Just Look how he post the same shit over and over and over Street Kings go back and see how Many time CROWN ROYAL HAS BEEN POSTED COUNT HOW MANY TIMES STREET KINGS HAS BEEN POSTED DON't you guys your making the valley SICK???


 what? he does it to bump up the topic and too support his club...just like everybody else does. u should post pics of your club...... u talk about how bad theres car are? post a pic of your car ill tell u if i see flall.......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> OK SO WHAT DO YOU GUYS WANT FOR ALL THE VALLEY TO BOWL DOWN AND SAY YOU ARE THE BEST OR WHAT OR YOU GUYS THE ONE THAT OWN LAY IT LOW ?? JUST TO KEEP OMAR HAPPY ??[/Q
> 
> 
> 
> NO THAT'S WHAT YOU WANT PANSITAS


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

street kingz36 said:


> well im not looking 2 leave the car with the same look 4 the rest of my life, as soon as i think it need a make over ill do the whole car again.......


How are old are you when it done RIGHT WHY CHANGE IT CAUSE YOU DO IT FOR YOU NOT EVERY BODY ELSE THAT 62 Repcented the valley when you guy where in DIAPERS !!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> what up Jason , r u getting good with the gun ????


yeah...its going to take some time but ill get it down.


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> yeah...its going to take some time but ill get it down.


 yeah it takes time there are always new thing 2 try...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3630 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3619 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3597 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3390 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3376 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody know who anadizes?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> How are old are you when it done RIGHT WHY CHANGE IT CAUSE YOU DO IT FOR YOU NOT EVERY BODY ELSE THAT 62 Repcented the valley when you guy where in DIAPERS !!!![/QU
> 
> *​IM GOOD NAGER THATS ALL YOU DO NAG-NAG -NAG YOU SEE ME ONCE TAKE A LEAK AND YOU ON MY NUTS LET ME BREATH COMPA!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Bro I been on it but why comment it street king street kings..... If I Was to say the yellow truck need to clean his white walls Crown Royal his driver door has a gap that would that would aloud an _*elephante*_ to drive sorry vatos when they post your rides over and over agin you find all the defects at car shows we all look at rides close to 3 mintutes[
> 
> 
> *​SO WHAT YOU REALLY WANT TO SAY IS YOU WANT TO DRIVE IT OK I GET IT!*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> what? he does it to bump up the topic and too support his club...just like everybody else does. u should post pics of your club...... u talk about how bad theres car are? post a pic of your car ill tell u if i see flall.......


That's the problem bro Omar has it Lock just to show street king cause he don't nothing to show if you back to all post you'll can see how much 
pedo he's had


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

El Profe said:


> How are old are you when it done RIGHT WHY CHANGE IT CAUSE YOU DO IT FOR YOU NOT EVERY BODY ELSE THAT 62 Repcented the valley when you guy where in DIAPERS !!!!


 my car still aint done, it still needs alot of work......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> GET RID OF THAT a....OMAR !!![/QU
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU ​ON THESE NUT'S OVIDIO OMAR OMAR OMAR OMAR YOUR MAKING ME FAMOUS!*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

street kingz36 said:


> what up Jason , r u getting good with the gun ????


Wow just get of OMAR BEN PUTO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> How are old are you when it done RIGHT WHY CHANGE IT CAUSE YOU DO IT FOR YOU NOT EVERY BODY ELSE THAT 62 Repcented the valley when you guy where in DIAPERS !!!![/QU
> 
> 
> *​NO ONE BUT YOUR CLUB RESPECTS YOU NOW ESA*


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I see a ban coming if people don't watch what they say.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> That's the problem bro Omar has it Lock just to show street king cause he don't nothing to show if you back to all post you'll can see how much
> pedo he's had


so he post the pics too much is the problem? really? I dont mind he does...if he stop posting for a day this topic would be on page 100 for days....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Wow just get of OMAR BEN PUTO


DAMN PROFE WHAT DO U GOT AGANIST OMAR, UR ALWAYS MENTIONIN HIS NAME, IS IT CUZ HE'S DOIN BIG THINGS FOR THE VALLE AND U AINT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Wow just get of OMAR BEN PUTO[/QUO
> 
> *​???????? WHAAAAA*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

WAS UP PANCHITO:wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> I see a ban coming if people don't watch what they say.[/QU
> 
> 
> *​PLEASE SEND HIM BACK TO SPAIN!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOMARfamous by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> I see a ban coming if people don't watch what they say.


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4151 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

HEY OMAR MAKE ME A SHIRT OF UE NEW LOGO THE FAT GUY ON THE SCOOTER SO I COULD REPRESENT IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4245 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

whats the best way to cure the body 42 chevy before i primer it any boDY guys AYY TOOK IT TO THE METAL NO RUST


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Alright well since it is somewhat out there I guess it's safe to let everybody know the 411.. For those that didnt make it to the new years day kickback you would have noticed that Royal Fantasies was a few members short... That is because Ricardo, Mando and the rest of the guys decided they no longer wanted to be a part of Royal Fantasies CC for reasons I'm not willing to discuss... But in doing so they gave me the Palm Springs chapter which I gladly accepted that being said I will continue to run the chapter to that which I have been taught and uphold the same standards
So thanks to everybody that supports me ans Rick and Mando for giving me this chance.. Too all that doubt me FUCK YOU!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> HEY OMAR MAKE ME A SHIRT OF UE NEW LOGO THE FAT GUY ON THE SCOOTER SO I COULD REPRESENT IN SAN DIEGO[
> 
> *10-4 PREZ 2XL RIGHT?*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

yes! put some miles on my profile 3,005 post:cheesy:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

Was that my new gun...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> DAMN PROFE WHAT DO U GOT AGANIST OMAR, UR ALWAYS MENTIONIN HIS NAME, IS IT CUZ HE'S DOIN BIG THINGS FOR THE VALLE AND U AINT


Homes you don't know this vato he's a back staber watch your back s he's a CEMA good luck


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> whats the best way to cure the body 42 chevy before i primer it any boDY guys AYY TOOK IT TO THE METAL NO RUST


SOUND LIKE FUN CLAUDIO


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> whats the best way to cure the body 42 chevy before i primer it any boDY guys AYY TOOK IT TO THE METAL NO RUST


 rust propecter so it doesnt rust again then DTM primer....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> That's the problem bro Omar has it Lock just to show street king cause he don't nothing to show if you back to all post you'll can see how much
> pedo he's had[/
> 
> *I SEE YOU DRANK A COUPLE OF TALL CAN'S AFTER CHURCH TO GET YOUR LIQUID COURAGE OVI!*


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

Congrats panchito..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Homes you don't know this vato he's a back staber watch your back s he's a CEMA good luck[/Q
> 
> *​LET IT OUT OVI IT'S OK ILL RETURN THE SHIRT BACK!*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Alright well since it is somewhat out there I guess it's safe to let everybody know the 411.. For those that didnt make it to the new years day kickback you would have noticed that Royal Fantasies was a few members short... That is because Ricardo, Mando and the rest of the guys decided they no longer wanted to be a part of Royal Fantasies CC for reasons I'm not willing to discuss... But in doing so they gave me the Palm Springs chapter which I gladly accepted that being said I will continue to run the chapter to that which I have been taught and uphold the same standards
> So thanks to everybody that supports me ans Rick and Mando for giving me this chance.. Too all that doubt me FUCK YOU!!!


CONGRADULATIONS PANCHO!!!!! SOME TIMES 3 CARS GOOD FRIENDS, CAR OWNERS NOT CAR DRIVERS, MAKE THE BEST members CLUB ESPECIALLY IF DRIVE YOUR CAR :thumbsup: STAY WITH IT PANCHO N YOU NEED BACK WHEN YOU ROLL OUT OF TOWN NEW ILLUSIONS cc GIVE ME A CALL ILL PM MY #


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> streetkingz13 said:
> 
> 
> > HEY OMAR MAKE ME A SHIRT OF UE NEW LOGO THE FAT GUY ON THE SCOOTER SO I COULD REPRESENT IN SAN DIEGO[
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> yes! put some miles on my profile 3,005 post:cheesy:


5,371 TOMA


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Alright well since it is somewhat out there I guess it's safe to let everybody know the 411.. For those that didnt make it to the new years day kickback you would have noticed that Royal Fantasies was a few members short... That is because Ricardo, Mando and the rest of the guys decided they no longer wanted to be a part of Royal Fantasies CC for reasons I'm not willing to discuss... But in doing so they gave me the Palm Springs chapter which I gladly accepted that being said I will continue to run the chapter to that which I have been taught and uphold the same standards
> So thanks to everybody that supports me ans Rick and Mando for giving me this chance.. Too all that doubt me FUCK YOU!!!


CONGRATS PANCHITO


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Homes you don't know this vato he's a back staber watch your back s he's a CEMA good luck


HAHAHAHAHA I KNOWN OMAR LONGER THEN U HAVE ESE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> Was that my new gun...[/QU
> 
> *YES SIR THE $550.00 ONE*


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

Dont anyone work inthe morning... goodnite..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> Dont anyone work inthe morning... goodnite..


_*​NO JAJAJA*_


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> Dont anyone work inthe morning... goodnite..


haha nobody works anymore homie...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SOUND LIKE FUN CLAUDIO


puro back yard boggie



shoresmokesalot760 said:


> rust propecter so it doesnt rust again then DTM primer....


 vingar works also


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Homes you don't know this vato he's a back staber watch your back s he's a CEMA good luck[
> 
> _*NOW BE NICE OVI SHARE YOUR FRIENDS*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*CAN I POST PIC'S NOW? IS IT OK VALLE JAJAJAJAJA*_


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Like I said thanks to all who support me Claudio,David, Izzy
:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> Dont anyone work inthe morning... goodnite..


TOMORROWS MY DAY OFF FINALLY SINCE I WORKED 8 DAYS IN A ROW 12 HOURS A DAY


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Like I said thanks to all who support me Claudio,David, Izzy
> :thumbsup:


ANYTIME PANCHITO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA I KNOWN OMAR LONGER THEN U HAVE ESE


_*HE'S MAD BECAUSE I DONT WANT TO CHANGE HIS DIAPER! SO IM A BACK STABBER*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Like I said thanks to all who support me Claudio,David, Izzy
> :thumbsup:


GOOD LUCK BRO LET'S GET SOMETHING GOING SOON!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3376 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​THE CREAM CADDIE WE RIDIN-BLACK BOMB VIEJITOS-BLACK TOWNCAR ROYAL T-THE REST SK BABY WE RIDE DEEP!*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey OMAR WHO IS THE RUCA you have in your photo buck the one showing the big --ssy ??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3630 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Hey OMAR WHO IS THE RUCA you have in your photo buck the one showing the big --ssy ??



????????WHAAAAAA


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GOOD LUCK BRO LET'S GET SOMETHING GOING SOON!


That's right the black history parade is at the end of Feb. Let show these ****** wats up


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

:bowrofl::loco::roflmao::werd::dunno:

Ok Later


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> puro back yard boggie
> 
> 
> vingar works also


it doesnt react with primer? maybe air tack it...dont wipe.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*CAN I POST PIC'S NOW? IS IT OK VALLE JAJAJAJAJA*_


carefull look both ways..haha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> That's right the black history parade is at the end of Feb. Let show these ****** wats up


DONE GET THE DATE!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DONE GET THE DATE!


For sure when I get it I will post it
In the mean time let me know when you guys get together over there I won't have a low low to take but I'll still go kick it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> :bowrofl::loco::roflmao::werd::dunno:
> 
> Ok Later



*SMART YOUR TIO IS MENOPAUSEING ON ME JAJAJAJA*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> For sure when I get it I will post it
> In the mean time let me know when you guys get together over there I won't have a low low to take but I'll still go kick it


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA I KNOWN OMAR LONGER THEN U HAVE ESE


Good luck sooner or later your going to remember EL PROFE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3213 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Good luck sooner or later your going to remember EL PROFE



*​IM PRETTY SURE YOU WILL REMIND US!*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whats up jose?:wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*THE NOVELA OVI IS IN LOVE WILL CONTINUE TOMORROW GOOD NIGHT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3252 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*SORRY FOR THE DIRTY TIRE'S BUT WE DROVE AROUND TOWN BEFORE THE PHOTOSHOOT!
JK DONT LIKE DONT CARE  *


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> it doesnt react with primer? maybe air tack it...dont wipe.


nope sprayed the hood n fender cleaned bare metal good with


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Good luck sooner or later your going to remember EL PROFE


YEA ILL REMEMBER EL PROFE AS A:tears:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​IM PRETTY SURE YOU WILL REMIND US!*


There you go agin remember us why you ?? You can't say remember me


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
JAJAJAJAJA
JAJAJAJAJAJA
JAJAJAJAJAJA
*




streetkingz13 said:


> YEA ILL REMEMBER EL PROFE AS A:tears:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

streetkingz13 said:


> HEY OMAR MAKE ME A SHIRT OF UE NEW LOGO THE FAT GUY ON THE SCOOTER SO I COULD REPRESENT IN SAN DIEGO


:thumbsup: x2 Omar XL


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> There you go agin remember us why you ?? You can't say remember me



*​MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEME OK ME*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> :thumbsup: x2 Omar XL



_*DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


FAMILIALOGO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> FAMILIALOGO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Cool how much?? I'll pick it up next weekend


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OK BUENAS NOCHES VALLE AND GOOD NITE PROFE DONT FORGET TO TAKE UR MEDS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Cool how much?? I'll pick it up next weekend


_*$13.00*_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP OMAR!!!!!!!!! DID ANY ONE COME DOWN TOTHE IE GOODTIMES CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UP OMAR!!!!!!!!! DID ANY ONE COME DOWN TOTHE IE GOODTIMES CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET???


*​NO PROFE WE HAD A VIDEO SHOOT FOR A LOCAL ARTIST BUT NEXT TIME WE ARE THERE! WE WILL TRY TO MAKE THE UNIQUES BIKE SHOW*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2325 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8512 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jefeess by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0069 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

MAN THIS IS A BAD ASS PICTURE!!!!



OMAR TRECE said:


> jefeess by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0967 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0955 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_0953 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

PA LA OTRA CARNAL...CHECK OUT THE FORUM CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET 2012








OMAR TRECE said:


> *​NO PROFE WE HAD A VIDEO SHOOT FOR A LOCAL ARTIST BUT NEXT TIME WE ARE THERE! WE WILL TRY TO MAKE THE UNIQUES BIKE SHOW*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> MAN THIS IS A BAD ASS PICTURE!!!!


PM ME SOME PIC'S AND ILL WORK ON THEM


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0868 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UP OMAR!!!!!!!!! DID ANY ONE COME DOWN TOTHE IE GOODTIMES CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET???


Homes careful with this vato he's scam be careful vato is cama


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats valle good morning


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Just Look how he post the same shit over and over and over Street Kings go back and see how Many time CROWN ROYAL HAS BEEN POSTED COUNT HOW MANY TIMES STREET KINGS HAS BEEN POSTED DON't you guys your making the valley SICK???[/
> 
> I THINK THE VALLEY IS SICK OF YOU JUST PUT A THUMBS UP !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Homes careful with this vato he's scam be careful vato is cama


CAMA JAJAJAJAJA I SLEEPIN A CAMA JAJAJA


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

man ive been looking for 87 for month now...i think im going to blow the money on a stripper haha.


----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

what up omar, enjoying the novela :thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3213 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/Q
> 
> 
> 
> STREETKINGZ. FOR MY COMPA OVI


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> man ive been looking for 87 for month now...i think im going to blow the money on a stripper haha.[/
> 
> 86 regal 2,000 obo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

KING ME (SK) said:


> what up omar, enjoying the novela :thumbsup:


YEA HATERS IS GONNA HATE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 418561
> [/
> 
> NICE WHO'S CAR


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> MRMONTECARLO said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 418561
> ...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_3213 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/Q to bad you don't one ha Compa (copanocha)
> ...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> To bad you own one copanocha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> shoresmokesalot760 said:
> 
> 
> > man ive been looking for 87 for month now...i think im going to blow the money on a stripper haha.[/
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > naw need the top year...but thanks..
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> El Profe said:
> 
> 
> > To bad you own one copanocha[/QU
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > *LATINO'S '62 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE*
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> shoresmokesalot760 said:
> 
> 
> > 84 to 87 look the same to me
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CALLING ALL STREET KINGZ MEMBERS AND FRIENDS PROJECT 53 CONVERTIBLE TOMORROW LET'S DO THIS LOWRIDER ALLEY TOMORROW


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> I see a ban coming if people don't watch what they say.


 HATE TO SAY IT TOPDOGG BUT YOUR A FUCKEN "JOKE "TO ALLOW THESE TWO GUYS TO GO AT IT FOR THIS LONG ..READ ALL THE POST WHICH I HAVE READ, THESE TWO GUYS TALK TO MUCH SHIT AND YOU AS THE MEDEATOR ARE JUST AS MUCH RESPONSABLE FOR ALLOWING IT TO CONTINUE.. AS YOU SHOULD BE "FIRED" SO TO SAY, BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT DOING WHAT A MEDEATOR IS SUPPOSE TO DO AND THAT IS TO BE* BIAS*,I BELEIVE ONLY ONE PERSON HAS BEEN BANDED FOR A LITTLE WHILE AND TO SAY I FEEL A BAN COMING,REALLY FROM THE MEDIATOR GROW SOME BALLS AND TAKE ACTION AND IF YOU WANT TO START WITH ME AT LEAST YOU WILL BE TAKING "RESPONSABLE " ACTION THIS FORUM WAS INTENDED TO BE PEACEFULL NOT WITH ALL THIS HATERED AS YOU HAVE READ SOME OF MY POST I KEEP QUIET AND AM THE VOICE OF REASON ,BUT TO SIT HERE AND READ ALL THIS SHIT I MUST VOICE MY OPINION ONCE AGAIN

RICARDO FLORES -LATINO CLASSIC MEMBER


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> FUCK LRM SUPER SHOW GAME OVER CABRONES
> IF YOU DONT LIKE IT ,ILL GIVE YOU MY ADD.AND YOU CAN GOGGLE ME.
> LRM IS LIKE SPORTS PURO PUTO POLITICOS NO REPECT FOR THE TRUE LOWRIDERS. F THEM PUTOS GOOD JOB ORLANDO! :angry:


There you go


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> HATE TO SAY IT TOPDOGG BUT YOUR A FUCKEN "JOKE "TO ALLOW THESE TWO GUYS TO GO AT IT FOR THIS LONG ..READ ALL THE POST WHICH I HAVE READ, THESE TWO GUYS TALK TO MUCH SHIT AND YOU AS THE MEDEATOR ARE JUST AS MUCH RESPONSABLE FOR ALLOWING IT TO CONTINUE.. AS YOU SHOULD BE "FIRED" SO TO SAY, BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT DOING WHAT A MEDEATOR IS SUPPOSE TO DO AND THAT IS TO BE* BIAS*,I BELEIVE ONLY ONE PERSON HAS BEEN BANDED FOR A LITTLE WHILE AND TO SAY I FEEL A BAN COMING,REALLY FROM THE MEDIATOR GROW SOME BALLS AND TAKE ACTION AND IF YOU WANT TO START WITH ME AT LEAST YOU WILL BE TAKING "RESPONSABLE " ACTION THIS FORUM WAS INTENDED TO BE PEACEFULL NOT WITH ALL THIS HATERED AS YOU HAVE READ SOME OF MY POST I KEEP QUIET AND AM THE VOICE OF REASON ,BUT TO SIT HERE AND READ ALL THIS SHIT I MUST VOICE MY OPINION ONCE AGAIN
> 
> RICARDO FLORES -LATINO CLASSIC MEMBER


 FURTHER MORE IF YOU CANT READ SPANISH GET A "TRANSLATOR"


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> FURTHER MORE IF YOU CANT READ SPANISH GET A "TRANSLATOR"


DAMM BRO YOU YOU NEED SOME OF MY MEDS ??


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MAKING SOME SHIRTS VALLE HIT ME UP HOOD DEALS


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> HATE TO SAY IT TOPDOGG BUT YOUR A FUCKEN "JOKE "TO ALLOW THESE TWO GUYS TO GO AT IT FOR THIS LONG ..READ ALL THE POST WHICH I HAVE READ, THESE TWO GUYS TALK TO MUCH SHIT AND YOU AS THE MEDEATOR ARE JUST AS MUCH RESPONSABLE FOR ALLOWING IT TO CONTINUE.. AS YOU SHOULD BE "FIRED" SO TO SAY, BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT DOING WHAT A MEDEATOR IS SUPPOSE TO DO AND THAT IS TO BE* BIAS*,I BELEIVE ONLY ONE PERSON HAS BEEN BANDED FOR A LITTLE WHILE AND TO SAY I FEEL A BAN COMING,REALLY FROM THE MEDIATOR GROW SOME BALLS AND TAKE ACTION AND IF YOU WANT TO START WITH ME AT LEAST YOU WILL BE TAKING "RESPONSABLE " ACTION THIS FORUM WAS INTENDED TO BE PEACEFULL NOT WITH ALL THIS HATERED AS YOU HAVE READ SOME OF MY POST I KEEP QUIET AND AM THE VOICE OF REASON ,BUT TO SIT HERE AND READ ALL THIS SHIT I MUST VOICE MY OPINION ONCE AGAIN
> 
> RICARDO FLORES -LATINO CLASSIC MEMBER


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> FURTHER MORE IF YOU CANT READ SPANISH GET A "TRANSLATOR"


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Who's the Two guy's?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0687 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0683 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ANYONE HAVE A HOOD HINGE FOE A IMPALA 65-66
gracias CHROME IF POSIBLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


>


WHERES THE PARTY INDIO OR YOUR JUST ENJOYING LA NOVELA?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSCF0683 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


Is that a CHEVY Bear?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


>


Man she's getting famous bro good job she's done like 50 photoshoots after your car shoot


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSCF0687 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


I NEVER NOTICED WE HAD SO MANY GM CARS IN THE CLUB ANY MORE?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


nice i gotta catch up..haha:h5:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

picking up my 87 this weekend!no pictures till paint.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> picking up my 87 this weekend!no pictures till paint.


HATER!!!


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> picking up my 87 this weekend!no pictures till paint.


 we need pics....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


the waters are for the light weights...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> we need pics....


cant do it...too soon:shh:


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> cant do it...too soon:shh:


 i promise we wont hate...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wats up fellas??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJA we won't but you know who will jajajajajja


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4268 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



SKLIFERS


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> i promise we wont hate...


its not u guys.....:ugh:......its the rollerz:chuck: naw im jk ill post when i do the moon roof.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> picking up my 87 this weekend!no pictures till paint.



PICS LOKO....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody got fillers for my regal? back and front...indio?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> PICS LOKO....


:thumbsup:whats up jojo.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RF_RiDER said:


> Wats up fellas??



WUT'S UP LOKO.....CONGRATS ON YOU NEW POSITION!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :thumbsup:whats up jojo.



SUP HOMIE....I SEE YOU FINALLY GOT YOUR CAR YOU ALWAYS WANTED...:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> its not u guys.....:ugh:......its the rollerz:chuck: naw im jk ill post when i do the moon roof.


***** PLEASE


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> anybody got fillers for my regal? back and front...indio?


Go to pomona there's that guy that sells them og


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> WUT'S UP LOKO.....CONGRATS ON YOU NEW POSITION!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks homie still doin it.. How's everything with you?? How's the familia??


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> SUP HOMIE....I SEE YOU FINALLY GOT YOUR CAR YOU ALWAYS WANTED...:thumbsup:


yeah working myself up to impala...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Go to pomona there's that guy that sells them og


yeah i think im going to go with a shopping cart..


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> WHERES THE PARTY INDIO OR YOUR JUST ENJOYING LA NOVELA?


I had to pull up the ice chest so I can keep up with my LAY IT LOW COMMUNITY


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RF_RiDER said:


> Thanks homie still doin it.. How's everything with you?? How's the familia??


WE ALL GOOD...THANKS, JUST SUCKS I GOT JURY DUTY TOMORROW, I HATE IT!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> yeah working myself up to impala...



THERE YOU GO HOMIE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> WE ALL GOOD...THANKS, JUST SUCKS I GOT JURY DUTY TOMORROW, I HATE IT!!!


Haha.. Hang in there homeboy


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:worship:i got the fire...hot pockets...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey anyone thinking of hitting the Palm Springs Cruise Night they have at the Casino first Saturday of the month?? They had one this past Saturday and the next one is Feb 4


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THERE YOU GO ANGEL PICK YOUR KOLOR........


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RF_RiDER said:


> Hey anyone thinking of hitting the Palm Springs Cruise Night they have at the Casino first Saturday of the month?? They had one this past Saturday and the next one is Feb 4



HOPE TO BE OUT THERE SOON


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

HERES MORE...........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> THERE YOU GO ANGEL PICK YOUR KOLOR........



MY NEXT CAR WILL BE ANOTHER GLASSHOUSE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


i would go with brandywine 100%


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> View attachment 418881


Nice!


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> That's right the black history parade is at the end of Feb. Let show these _******_ wats up


W.T.F IS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN HOMIE?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


RO INDIO 321 said:


> HERES MORE...........


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> HATE TO SAY IT TOPDOGG BUT YOUR A FUCKEN "JOKE "TO ALLOW THESE TWO GUYS TO GO AT IT FOR THIS LONG ..READ ALL THE POST WHICH I HAVE READ, THESE TWO GUYS TALK TO MUCH SHIT AND YOU AS THE MEDEATOR ARE JUST AS MUCH RESPONSABLE FOR ALLOWING IT TO CONTINUE.. AS YOU SHOULD BE "FIRED" SO TO SAY, BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT DOING WHAT A MEDEATOR IS SUPPOSE TO DO AND THAT IS TO BE* BIAS*,I BELEIVE ONLY ONE PERSON HAS BEEN BANDED FOR A LITTLE WHILE AND TO SAY I FEEL A BAN COMING,REALLY FROM THE MEDIATOR GROW SOME BALLS AND TAKE ACTION AND IF YOU WANT TO START WITH ME AT LEAST YOU WILL BE TAKING "RESPONSABLE " ACTION THIS FORUM WAS INTENDED TO BE PEACEFULL NOT WITH ALL THIS HATERED AS YOU HAVE READ SOME OF MY POST I KEEP QUIET AND AM THE VOICE OF REASON ,BUT TO SIT HERE AND READ ALL THIS SHIT I MUST VOICE MY OPINION ONCE AGAIN
> 
> RICARDO FLORES -LATINO CLASSIC MEMBER


 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NO PUES WOW ? WHOS THE TWO GUYS?


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*MY CAPRICE WAY B4 THEY WERE CALLED GLASS HOUSE*


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

P.E. PREZ said:


> W.T.F IS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN HOMIE?


It is nothing against you AJ.. It's just all those fools talkin shit at last years history fools without cars.. You kno my bad homie I didn't mean it like that


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NO PUES WOW ? WHOS THE TWO GUYS?


:roflmao:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 11 guests)
RF_RiDER OMAR TRECE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I HAD A NICE IMPALA BACK IN OHHHHH WAIT MY BAD I HAD. NOW I JUST HAVE MY PROJECT ONE DAY I WILL RIDE WITH THE BEST ON HWY 111 AND I HOPE THE CLEANEST 1966 CHEVY CAPRICE CLASSIC IN THE VALLE AND SOUTHERN CALIFAS! 


THANK YOU GOODNIGHT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 11 guests)
> RF_RiDER OMAR TRECE


JAJAJAJAJAJA FROM THE OUTSIDE LOOKING IN!!!!


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 418919
> View attachment 418918


 what year is the white one rick


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE A 76


FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> what year is the white one rick


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RIDES3 said:


> LOOKS LIKE A 76



SUP ANDY...WORKING ALOT OF LATE SHIFTS I SEE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:nicoderm:


jojo67 said:


> SUP ANDY...WORKING ALOT OF LATE SHIFTS I SEE


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> It is nothing against you AJ.. It's just all those fools talkin shit at last years history fools without cars.. You kno my bad homie I didn't mean it like that


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> what year is the white one rick


 ITS THE SAME CAR 1975 CAPRICE WAS WHITE,PAINTED RUST ORANGE, THEN BACK TO WHITE ALWAYS CLEAN WHEN IT WAS WHITE HAD A MEAN ASS SCRAPE PLATE ALWAYS TEARIN UP THE STREETS IN THE VALLE"THE ROAD WARRIOR" BACK IN THE EARLY 80'S


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

P.E. PREZ said:


> IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE


SUP AJ KEEP ON RIDING 'G'...:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
PROJECT 53 ALL DAY BABY STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ GARAGE BUILT!
NO PIC'S TILL IT'S DONE SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
JK------------------- NEW EVERYTHING STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB THE BOMB SQUAD 1953 BELAIR CONVERTIBLE!

*_
IMG_4472 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4447 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_4429 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*CANDY COVERED NISSAN 350Z STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ

*
IMG_4388 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4375 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4329 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> JK------------------- NEW EVERYTHING STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB THE BOMB SQUAD 1953 BELAIR CONVERTIBLE!
> 
> *_
> ...





IMG_4473 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4460 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4459 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4543 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4530 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4510 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4504 của jess000, trên Flickr

*​ALL IN A DAY'S WORK VC TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4543 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4457 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4455 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*STREET KINGZ TTT PROUD TO BE A PART OF THIS PROJECT 53 CONVERTIBLE CHROME CITY !
VC T.T.T LETS DO THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

MANIACO RIDER said:


> SUP AJ KEEP ON RIDING 'G'...:thumbsup:


WHAT UP HOMIE:wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> JK------------------- NEW EVERYTHING STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB THE BOMB SQUAD 1953 BELAIR CONVERTIBLE!
> 
> *_
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

the homies chuchs regal....getting some idea like the gold.


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> ITS THE SAME CAR 1975 CAPRICE WAS WHITE,PAINTED RUST ORANGE, THEN BACK TO WHITE ALWAYS CLEAN WHEN IT WAS WHITE HAD A MEAN ASS SCRAPE PLATE ALWAYS TEARIN UP THE STREETS IN THE VALLE"THE ROAD WARRIOR" BACK IN THE EARLY 80'S


thats firme im lookin into gettin a 76 caprice glasshouse landau and i want to do it all ol skoo with layin frame astros and everything


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT 1311331331311313131 mores code!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> View attachment 419289


Nice pendant Ben


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4543 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4530 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


lookin good street kingz


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey streetkingz36 check your pms I got a question for you..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> lookin good street kingz


THANKS PREZ CANT WAIT TO START YOUR 54 your next just start sending them blank checks


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NOTE I STOPED WORKING ON THE 1953 CHEVROLET BELAIR CONVERTIBLE TO TAKE PIC SO I AM MULTI TELENTED RAZA CLEANING HANDING TOOLS WHATEVER IT TAKE JUST SHOWING THE CLUB SOME LOVE AND TOMORROW ROUND 2 FOR THE 1953 CHEVROLET BELAIR CONVERTIBLE TTT FOR BEARS RIDE!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> thats firme im lookin into gettin a 76 caprice glasshouse landau and i want to do it all ol skoo with layin frame astros and everything



I JUST SOLD A 76 GLASSHOUSE LANDAU YESTERDAY...........TTT...WITH A 42 INCH SUNROOF.........


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

pomona sunday! might be raining too...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> I JUST SOLD A 76 GLASSHOUSE LANDAU YESTERDAY...........TTT...WITH A 42 INCH SUNROOF.........


damn u must have a parking lot of rides...


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> I JUST SOLD A 76 GLASSHOUSE LANDAU YESTERDAY...........TTT...WITH A 42 INCH SUNROOF.........


dang neta? and i have a thing for sunroofs too... how much did you let it go for... theres some vato on craigslist that has 2 and there exactly the same there both juiced n shit but ill rather get one all stock to fix it up myself you know BUILT NOT BOUGHT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO VALLE


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> I JUST SOLD A 76 GLASSHOUSE LANDAU YESTERDAY...........TTT...WITH A 42 INCH SUNROOF.........


<br>dang neta? and i have a thing for sunroofs too... how much did you let it go for... theres some vato on craigslist that has 2 and there exactly the same there both juiced n shit but ill rather get one all stock to fix it up myself the way i want it BUILT NOT BOUGHT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> <br>dang neta? and i have a thing for sunroofs too... how much did you let it go for... theres some vato on craigslist that has 2 and there exactly the same there both juiced n shit but ill rather get one all stock to fix it up myself the way i want it BUILT NOT BOUGHT


:thumbsup:


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> I JUST SOLD A 76 GLASSHOUSE LANDAU YESTERDAY...........TTT...WITH A 42 INCH SUNROOF.........


you dont have any other rides for sale... cause its either that or a 84 cutlass


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :thumbsup:


das the way to do it homes


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> you dont have any other rides for sale... cause its either that or a 84 cutlass


I HAD A 82 CUTLASS SOLD IT ABOUT A MONTH AGO..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> <br>dang neta? and i have a thing for sunroofs too... how much did you let it go for... theres some vato on craigslist that has 2 and there exactly the same there both juiced n shit but ill rather get one all stock to fix it up myself the way i want it BUILT NOT BOUGHT


MINE WAS COMPLETLY STOCK WITH HUB CAPS...


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Word on the stree is that profe took off to Miami.


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> MINE WAS COMPLETLY STOCK WITH HUB CAPS...


fuck that sucks for me haha


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THANKS PREZ CANT WAIT TO START YOUR 54 your next just start sending them blank checks


i am when i go work in new mexico in feb for a month


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> i am when i go work in new mexico in feb for a month


MUST BE NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> I HAD A 82 CUTLASS SOLD IT ABOUT A MONTH AGO..


JAJAJAJAJAJA SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*1966 Chevy C10 Sold to some lame ass whiteboy!
1967 Camaro R/S Sold
1988 Cadillac d'Elegance Sold in San Felo 
1989 Cadillac d'ELegance Sold 
1970 RIviera Sold to the homie Victor 
1980 Chevy Malibu Sold 2 LIFTED 
1972 Impala 2 door Sold to the homie Rick Flores*_
*​SOLD SOLD SOLD*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4543 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*1966 Chevy C10 Sold to some lame ass whiteboy!
> 1967 Camaro R/S Sold
> 1988 Cadillac d'Elegance Sold in San Felo
> 1989 Cadillac d'ELegance Sold
> ...




*​WAAAAA ALLLLLL GM CAR'S AND TRUCK!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 ​888*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4530 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0632 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_0631 của jess000, trên Flickr

*​AYI ESTA JEFE 1937 CHEVROLET BOMBITTA STREET KINGZ BOMB SQUAD!!! PIC'S BY ME OMAR TRECE*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skk111 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_0632 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0631 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


I have a bag of money like that:cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GIVE ME THE MONEY AND KEEP THE BAG JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PAINTERSS của jess000, trên Flickr


PAINT của jess000, trên Flickr


PPAINTERS của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 4 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 2 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 3 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 1 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4543 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PAINTERSS của jess000, trên Flickr


PAINT của jess000, trên Flickr


PPAINTERS của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 4 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 2 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 3 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 1 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4543 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

:shh::shh:


BAJITOS63 said:


> Word on the stree is that profe took off to Miami.


he went to go visit the primo fidel castro but he will be back soon with some pics whats up ov


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

White wall done't get yellow from driving ever day they yellow when to LAZY TO CLEAN THEM !!!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

El Profe said:


> White wall done't get yellow from driving ever day they yellow when to LAZY TO CLEAN THEM !!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: thats true


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

BAJITOS63 said:


> Word on the stree is that profe took off to Miami.


Cancel trip till summer the order of ford won't be ready to many CHEVYS and no Ford !


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

i see some one else besides me like fords if hes willing 2 pay for all the shipping cost... undercover ford lover....:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

El Profe said:


> White wall done't get yellow from driving ever day they yellow when to LAZY TO CLEAN THEM !!!


*
EXACTLY!
*ASK MR. MONTE and KING KING KONG WITH THE DAILY DRIVERS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> White wall done't get yellow from driving ever day they yellow when to LAZY TO CLEAN THEM !!!


STOP LOOKING IN THE MIRROR AND SMILING YOUR COMPARING YOUR TEETH TO THE WHITE WALLS JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> i see some one else besides me like fords if hes willing 2 pay for all the shipping cost... undercover ford lover....:thumbsup:


You know he is!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT TTT

E=OMAR TRECE;15014514]
PAINTERSS của jess000, trên Flickr


PAINT của jess000, trên Flickr


PPAINTERS của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 4 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 2 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 3 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 1 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4543 của jess000, trên Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA SOLD SOLD SOLD


damn bro i read it the first time


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

889----------


QUOTE=OMAR TRECE;15013515]*888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 888 ​888*[/QUOTE]


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD


what the fuck this vato tryin to be funny or some shit


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

street kingz36 said:


> i see some one else besides me like fords if hes willing 2 pay for all the shipping cost... undercover ford lover....:thumbsup:


I. I going to recycle them as scrap metal


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

:inout::chuck:


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GOOD GO REPAINT YOUR 20 YEAR OLD PAINT JOBS


wata fuck homie i was talkin with the other vato and you had NOTHING to do in the conversation... orale wats up profe


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

El Profe said:


> I. I going to recycle them as scrap metal


....THEY DON'T TAKE FORDS EITHER! 
*NO MONEY IN THEM!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> ....THEY DON'T TAKE FORDS EITHER!
> *NO MONEY IN THEM!*



Nice FORD IN YOUR DRIVE WAY ESA FORD LIL GREY ONE


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GOOD GO REPAINT YOUR 20 YEAR OLD PAINT JOBS


It is 20 year but looks better then any paint job you ever had ( maybe not as good as your Rucas )


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ORALE WELCOME TO THE NOVELA HOMIE


no thank you im okay the way i am


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Nice FORD IN YOUR DRIVE WAY ESA FORD LIL GREY ONE


Simon ese...That's my brothers Hinas car...She's looking to pattern the top on her DAILY DRIVER...you know anybody?
and I see you pass by alot to know whats in my driveway.....why don't you ever stop by to say WHATS UP?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> It is 20 year but looks better then any paint job you ever had ( maybe not as good as your Rucas )


POST PICS JAJAJAJAJAAAAAAA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> Simon ese...That's my brothers Hinas car...She's looking to pattern the top on her DAILY DRIVER...you know anybody?
> and I see you pass by alot to know whats in my driveway.....why don't you ever stop by to say WHATS UP?



SORRY I LIKE JAINAS JAJAJAJJAA


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> STOP LOOKING IN THE MIRROR AND SMILING YOUR COMPARING YOUR TEETH TO THE WHITE WALLS JAJAJAJAJAJA


WAY I BRUSH MY TEETH EVERY NIGHT AND EVER MORNING I GO TO THE DENTISTS EVERY 6 MONTH YES MY WHITE GET CLEAN EVERY 2-WEEKS OR MORE.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> wata fuck homie i was talkin with the other vato and you had NOTHING to do in the conversation... orale wats up profe


This vato is a meteche he needs attention


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OK OVI AND MISSMONTE ENJOY YOUR DAY MUCH LOVE YOUR HOMIE OMARTRECE


Need to recharge talk to you tonight


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Need to recharge talk to you tonight


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJA YOUR IPOD. JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> ....THEY DON'T TAKE FORDS EITHER!
> *NO MONEY IN THEM!*


 just like them dime a dozen g bodys'''''


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJA YOUR IPOD. JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


JAJAJAJAJAJAIPODJAJAJAJJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> just like them dime a dozen g bodys'''''


THERE LIKE 15 IN THE JUNK YARD I GUESS THERE NOT WORTH ANYTHING IN THE STREETS


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> just like them dime a dozen g bodys'''''


:shocked:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SOME OF MY NEW WORK


TE=OMAR TRECE;15014514]
PAINTERSS của jess000, trên Flickr


PAINT của jess000, trên Flickr


PPAINTERS của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 4 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 2 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 3 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 1 của jess000, trên Flickr


PROJECT53 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4543 của jess000, trên Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :shocked:


its just 4 the haters j ....... u no how u gonna talk shit about a bomb regardless of what it is when u have a stock g body on rims....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :shocked:


ITS OK ROACH 87s THERE'S ONLY A COUPLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> its just 4 the haters j ....... u no how u gonna talk shit about a bomb regardless of what is is when u have a stock g body on rims....



GIVE HIM 20 YEARS HE MIGHT EVEN GET NEW TIRES JAJAJAJAJ


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*ONE MORE TIME FOR YOU GUYS WHO JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND.....*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> *ONE MORE TIME FOR YOU GUYS WHO JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND.....*
> View attachment 419978


PICS OF OUR CARS TONTIN


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Not Talking Shit My Dads Right Hear
But Though We Agreed That This Wasn't A CLUB Thing??

So WHY IS YOUR CLUB JUMPING IN??

NO PMS PLZZZ


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> PICS OF OUR CARS TONTIN


what? seen enough pics of your cars!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

My Dad Said Just Like A Ford

F.ucked 
O.ver 
R.and 
D.own


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JAJAJAJAJAJAAJ WHAT?


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

street kingz36 said:


> its just 4 the haters j ....... u no how u gonna talk shit about a bomb regardless of what it is when u have a stock g body on rims....


SO WHAT IS CUSTOM ABOUT YOUR BOMB??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey is a for ranger a ford ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Hey is a for ranger a ford ?


OHHHHHHH YES FORD RANGER


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OHHHHHHH YES FORD RANGER


YOU LOSING IT WAY RUNNING OUT SHIT TO SAY LOL LOL LOL


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Not Talking Shit My Dads Right Hear
> But Though We Agreed That This Wasn't A CLUB Thing??
> 
> So WHY IS YOUR CLUB JUMPING IN??
> ...


 it aint but when someone keeps talking about ur car you have 2 say something back.... or have u ever heard me talk about any of your clubs cars.... all i ever say is that there clean ass cars..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

It takes a ford to make money for them CHEVROLETS!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> YOU LOSING IT WAY RUNNING OUT SHIT TO SAY LOL LOL LOL


Theres a ford in every driveway


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHAT DID YOUR INTERNET GO DOWN


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NOT TO TALK MASA BUT MY GREATGRAND DADDY IS RIGHT HERE WITH ME AND HE SAID JAVE YOU DRIVIN A FORD. LATELY IN A (ALDERYS VOICE) jajajajajj


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> My Dad Said Just Like A Ford
> 
> F.ucked
> O.ver
> ...


CHANGING THE BED TO A TOOL BOX DON'T MAKE IT A CHEVY!!!!!
Jajajajqaj No desespect but very TRUE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Hey is a for ranger a ford ?


i have one....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Cool everyone with a FORD say I


i want sell it........


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i want sell it........


haha...jk


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i want sell it........


PICS HOW MUCH?


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i want sell it........


I WOULD TOO!
I KNOW SOMEONE WHO JUST MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN IT!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> I WOULD TOO!
> I KNOW SOMEONE WHO JUST MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN IT!


NOW THATS GONNA BE TWO IN YOUR DRIVEWAY


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> PICS HOW MUCH?


*I TOLD YOU *SHORESMOKESALOT760


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> I WOULD TOO!
> I KNOW SOMEONE WHO JUST MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN IT!


its my gas saver right now...my regal is a 5.0.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4530 của jess000, trên Flickr[/Q
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR THE CHROME


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*OTT FOR THE RAGTOPS, HARDTOPS, BOMBAS, TROCAS, AND G-BODIES!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ITS TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LETS HERE IT FOR THE OTT JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 420045
> 
> 
> *OTT FOR THE RAGTOPS, HARDTOPS, BOMBAS, TROCAS, AND G-BODIES!*





OK NOW FETCH AND WIGGLE YOU TAIL MEME. GOOD DOG!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> LETS HERE IT FOR THE OTT JAJAJAJAJA


THATS RIGHT ESE.....*OTT*....*OVER THE TOP!

We're LEADERS *not FOLLOWERS*!!! *We make our own!

:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 420045
> 
> 
> *OTT FOR THE RAGTOPS, HARDTOPS, BOMBAS, TROCAS, AND G-BODIES!*


nice...all og...but not lowlows.....u have to be cut to be a lowlow i think.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> THATS RIGHT ESE.....*OTT*....*OVER THE TOP!
> 
> We're LEADERS *not FOLLOWERS*!!! *We make our own!
> 
> :thumbsup:


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA OTT JAJAJAAJ WE !WHATCH OUT WITH WE YOUR CLUB MEMBERS ARE GONNA GET MAD


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> THATS RIGHT ESE.....*OTT*....*OVER THE TOP!
> 
> We're LEADERS *not FOLLOWERS*!!! *We make our own!
> 
> :thumbsup:




WAIT YOUR OWN WHAT KICK BACK LIL PUPPET JAJAJA VGV VATA JAJAJAA


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> nice...all og...but not lowlows.....u have to be cut to be a lowlow i think.


who said anything about LOWLOWS? 

And I thought you had to have a car to be on LAYITLOW?

but I guess not huh...because Omar is on here 24/7!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> who said anything about LOWLOWS?
> 
> And I thought you had to have a car to be on LAYITLOW?
> 
> but I guess not huh...because Omar is on here 24/7!




ALL YOU NEED IS INTERNET ESA!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

damn all this drama oh well makes the day go faster its all good meme you know your car is clean primo so just keep your kicks clean homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MY 66 CHEVROLET CAPRICE CLASSIC ROOF RACK IS WORTH MORE THEN YOUR MONTE ESA JAJQJJ

OTT OTT OTT


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> damn all this drama oh well makes the day go faster its all good meme you know your car is clean primo so just keep your kicks clean homie


Lol We All Know His Car Is Clean ITS A LATINO CAR
But We All Know Theres Is Always Going To Be That One Hater Out There 
CAUSE HE WISHES HE HAD WHAT WE HAVE 
WE= LATINO CLASSICS 

New Thing Homie You Fuck With One You Fuck With All
WE REAL BLOOD HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

O And Sorry I Took Long I Was Washing My Stock G-BODY ON 13S
But Went To Go Hit The Switches On Some Bitchies 

Never Knew Stock Had Switches 

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> who said anything about LOWLOWS?
> 
> And I thought you had to have a car to be on LAYITLOW?
> 
> but I guess not huh...because Omar is on here 24/7!


naw u dont even need a car to be on here...u guys got clean ass cars bro...im not trying to disrespect.....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> O And Sorry I Took Long I Was Washing My Stock G-BODY ON 13S
> But Went To Go Hit The Switches On Some Bitchies
> 
> Never Knew Stock Had Switches
> ...


haha lucky i miss that....u got clean regal its cut so its lowlow....


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

a few more pics valle of the body work on my 68 cut out the cancer and replace with new metal the way it should be done


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> MY 66 CHEVROLET CAPRICE CLASSIC ROOF RACK IS WORTH MORE THEN YOUR MONTE ESA JAJQJJ
> 
> OTT OTT OTT


YEA..*MAYBE* YOU'RE RIGHT! AND SO IS THAT INTERIOR...WINDOWS.... *AND* MOTOR...THAT YOUR "66 CHEVROLET CARPRICE CLASSIC *WAGON*" NEEDS TOO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Lol We All Know His Car Is Clean ITS A LATINO CAR
> But We All Know Theres Is Always Going To Be That One Hater Out There
> CAUSE HE WISHES HE HAD WHAT WE HAVE
> WE= LATINO CLASSICS
> ...



*​GANGSTER !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> MY 66 CHEVROLET CAPRICE CLASSIC ROOF RACK IS WORTH MORE THEN YOUR MONTE ESA JAJQJJ
> 
> OTT OTT OTT


THAT'S RIGHT......*OTT OTT OTT
A FOLOWER...NOT A LEADER!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> YEA..*MAYBE* YOU'RE RIGHT! AND SO IS THAT INTERIOR...WINDOWS.... *AND* MOTOR...THAT YOUR "66 CHEVROLET CARPRICE CLASSIC *WAGON*" NEEDS TOO!


ALL THERE AND NOT MAYBE VERY TRUE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> THAT'S RIGHT......*OTT OTT OTT
> A FOLOWER...NOT A LEADER!!!*



*SI SE PUEDE YOU PUT IT WRONG!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PROJECT53 2 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Lol We All Know His Car Is Clean ITS A LATINO CAR
> But We All Know Theres Is Always Going To Be That One Hater Out There
> CAUSE HE WISHES HE HAD WHAT WE HAVE
> WE= LATINO CLASSICS
> ...





*​JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJA*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOMARfamous của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NEW RULE YOU MESS WITH OMAR YOU MESS WITH EL CARTEL DE NEW MEXICO Jjajajajajajajajajajaaaaaabbbbaaaaajajajajajajajajaj



King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Lol We All Know His Car Is Clean ITS A LATINO CAR
> But We All Know Theres Is Always Going To Be That One Hater Out There
> CAUSE HE WISHES HE HAD WHAT WE HAVE
> WE= LATINO CLASSICS
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Lol We All Know His Car Is Clean ITS A LATINO CAR
> But We All Know Theres Is Always Going To Be That One Hater Out There
> CAUSE HE WISHES HE HAD WHAT WE HAVE
> WE= LATINO CLASSICS
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NEW RULE I FARTED JAJAJAJ
NEW RULE IM GOOD
NEW RULE IM HUNGRY
NEW RULE IM TIERED
NEW RULE BLAAAAAAAAA
I HATE NEW RULES


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[OK GUY'S NEW THING I AM TRULEY SORRY FOR THE HEADACHES IM GIVING MYSELF A WEEK OFF BUT IF WANT TO SEE SOME COOL PIC'S HIT ME UP PEACE THE THE VALLE

NEW THING AHHHHHH NEXT WEEK I'LL POST IT!! IM OUT LIKE A FAT GUY IN A CONVERTIBLE!



QUOTE=King Kong-86 Regal;15016361]Lol We All Know His Car Is Clean ITS A LATINO CAR
But We All Know Theres Is Always Going To Be That One Hater Out There 
CAUSE HE WISHES HE HAD WHAT WE HAVE 
WE= LATINO CLASSICS 

New Thing Homie You Fuck With One You Fuck With All
WE REAL BLOOD HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NEW RULE I FARTED JAJAJAJ
> NEW RULE IM GOOD
> NEW RULE IM HUNGRY
> NEW RULE IM TIERED
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

I brought popcorn is the novela still on?:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> I brought popcorn is the novela still on?:drama:


NO GO TO BED JAJAJAJAJA POST PICS IM OUT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

sorry ben stole this from your profile but the world needs to know...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol Yeah This Is Funny Now 
Well I just wanted to be apart of the action for while lol
So later homies 
I'll be back in about a mouth our so to have more fun


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Lol Yeah This Is Funny Now
> Well I just wanted to be apart of the action for while lol
> So later homies
> I'll be back in about a mouth our so to have more fun


MOUTH JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

mack wats up homie


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE PICS BRO


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THIS WAS A COOL SHOW FIRST TIME I TOOK MY RIDE TO THE VALLE


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Omar your not going last you need attention you will be back tomorrow . Lay it low is the only thing you got in your LIFE. !!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

damn the novela is over now i cant eat my in n out watchin the novela:rant:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> damn the novela is over now i cant eat my in n out watchin the novela:rant:


I thought your going to New Mexico to pick chile ?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> I thought your going to New Mexico to pick chile ?


thats in feb and im not pickin chile im pickin ur culo hahahahaha:roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:best novlea ive seen all year.....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :drama:best novlea ive seen all year.....


hahahaha i know


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

does anybody know the name of this song starts on 2:20?


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> thats in feb and im not pickin chile im pickin ur culo hahahahaha:roflmao:


Dam your as dirty as Omar I would never pick a vatos culo ha ha ha ha. COCHINO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> thats in feb and im not pickin chile im pickin ur culo hahahahaha:roflmao:


GOOD LUCK WITH THAT BIG ASS FART BOX JAJAJAJAJAJA


WATCH OUT YOU MESS WITH ONE YOU MESS WITH ALL JAJAJAJAJAJAJA

OK BYE


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> THIS WAS A COOL SHOW FIRST TIME I TOOK MY RIDE TO THE VALLE


Hey bro which is your RIDE ?


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Omar i told you that you wouldn't last it hasn't been two hours and your back


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ITS A BLUE 73 IN THE PICTURE ITS IN THE BACK RIGHT I DROVE IT FROM RIALTO BEFORE I USED TO SHOW ME HARLEY OUT THERE


El Profe said:


> Hey bro which is your RIDE ?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

MY BIKE IN 08


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> MY BIKE IN 08


Great looking Bike


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RIDES3 said:


> MY BIKE IN 08


Damn bRO i remember when u brought that bike to the car show we had in the middle of nowhere


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

YUP AT RED EARTH CASINO I STILL GOT IT


Indio123 said:


> Damn bRO i remember when u brought that bike to the car show we had in the middle of nowhere


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Dam your as dirty as Omar I would never pick a vatos culo ha ha ha ha. COCHINO


As long as i do the pickin its all good ese hahahahaha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOODMORNING VIETNAM


----------



## gordie 57 (Dec 7, 2011)

buenos dias valle... wish i had time for the novela, but dvr is just as good... STREET KINGZ on mines...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

long time no see whats up valle:wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

gordie 57 said:


> buenos dias valle... wish i had time for the novela, but dvr is just as good... STREET KINGZ on mines...



*​Q-vo Gordie*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> does anybody know the name of this song starts on 2:20?


UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU AHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHH JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*NEW THING I WILL NOT ANSWER TO ANYMORE NEGATIVE COMMENTS!
STICKS AND STONES MAY WAIT OVIDIO SITTING ON MAY BREAK MY BONES BUT CHAVALAS TALKING SMACK WILL NEVER FADE ME!


*AOMARfamous của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

and the saga continues


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

I TOLD YOU , YOU COULDN'T STAY AWAY YOU NEED ATTENTION


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> As long as i do the pickin its all good ese hahahahaha


YOUR GAY VATO !!!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

El Profe said:


> YOUR GAY VATO !!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

KLIQUE OC will be hosting a "top contenders" lowrider and tattoo show on Sunday, March 25 2012. Though all are welcomed to enter, due to limited space, we are asking for the heavyweights and show cars from all clubs and solo riders to come out and compete, and show along side with the tattoo culture. It's a weekend long event and Saturday will be a hot rod and motorcycle show. Will be covered by several magazines and other media.

http://www.inkmasterstatt2show.co/venue.php



















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/316600-klique-orange-county-pres-top-contenders.html


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4610 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4619 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4610 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4619 của jess000, trên Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4627 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4618 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4659 của jess000, trên Flickr

*​OTT ESE OTT-OTT-OTT-OTT-OTT*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4627 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4618 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


where did he get the carnells 1000? they sell them?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PROJECT53 2 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4684 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

<ddiv>IMG_4684 của jess000, trên Flickr</div>



IMG_4639 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


> *NEW THING I WILL NOT ANSWER TO ANYMORE NEGATIVE COMMENTS!
> STICKS AND STONES MAY WAIT OVIDIO SITTING ON MAY BREAK MY BONES BUT CHAVALAS TALKING SMACK WILL NEVER FADE ME!
> 
> 
> *AOMARfamous của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NM661 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

there you go angel heres another pic i found in another topic..


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> MY BIKE IN 08


nice bike..................


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*EL PROFE'S CLEAN ASS GARAGE,WHAT YOU NO ABOUT THAT "ITS GROWN FOLKS STUFF"*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*NOT AS CLEAN AS EL PROFE BUT MY GARAGE,WHERE DO YOU KEEP YOUR RIDES?*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

keep posting......


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

now i got a list for pomona swapmeet...:drama:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*STILL STANDING*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RICK GREAT pic's I GUESS NOT THE CAMERA IT's the person behind it !!!!!!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THOUGHT YOU MIGHT WANT TO SEE SOMETHIN DIFFERENT PROMISE I WOUNT POST THEM TEN THOUSAND TIMES :roflmao:*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LOL, HALF OF THESE WERE FROM MY CHEAP ASS PHONE CAMERA :yes:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​NEW PIC!*



IMG_3597 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*GOOD NIGHT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:*​NEW PROJECT IN MIND!!!! NAPA BUILT!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3376 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*NOVELA IS CANCELED TILL FURTHER NOTICE THE HATER ACTORS CANT READ PAST THE FIRST LINE SO THEY WILL TAKING NIGHT CLASSES FOR A DAY OR TWO TO LEARN PROPER READING GOOD NIGHT!*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *NOVELA IS CANCELED TILL FURTHER NOTICE THE HATER ACTORS CANT READ PAST THE FIRST LINE SO THEY WILL TAKING NIGHT CLASSES FOR A DAY OR TWO TO LEARN PROPER READING GOOD NIGHT!*



I will not be in the next episode...i have to be good...sorry. :h5:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 420734


Ottt


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*OTT*


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 420748


I remember this pic. Way back in the days...


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gordie 57 (Dec 7, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​Q-vo Gordie*


wassup omar, i see youve been posting some firme pics, keep them coming


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Whats up meme thats a nice pic primo ott homie


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

classic68_fastback said:


> Whats up meme thats a nice pic primo ott homie


:thumbsup: GRACIAS Primo *OTT*


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

otmft


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

classic68_fastback said:


> otmft


EASY GRASSHOPPERS !!!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

El Profe said:


> EASY GRASSHOPPERS !!!


:biggrin::biggrin::rofl::rofl: whats up ov the primo fidel said whats up he sent me an email homie


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

classic68_fastback said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::rofl::rofl: whats up ov the primo fidel said whats up he sent me an email homie


I cancell I got a job with lay it low


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 THATS SOUNDS AND LOOKS GOOD WHO SHOT THE VIDEO? GR8 JOB


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0677 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0626 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:burn:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

El Profe said:


> I cancell I got a job with lay it low


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: thats firme bro congrats on the new job homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSCF0677 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


*​GREAT PIC BEAR!*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1980s
































del valle imperial


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

http://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss287/cmurillo68/Picture023.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ket.com/albums/ss287/cmurillo68/20111001084908.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ah fk up i shoud have posted 1 at a time my goal1000 post then start again sorry no pics of a couple of projects


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey indio i like that hood ben did on the rag looks sick:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> hey indio i like that hood ben did on the rag looks sick:thumbsup:


I no huh. It's gettin there


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:banghead:dam regal is a project!


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

If anybody what to see some OG bombs their a move on channel 791 ENCORE SUSPENC CALL IN THE TIME OF BUTTERFLIES LOTS OF BAD ASS BOMBS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sat kick back cochela


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

6 st they should of put the bombs by georges men store old building would made cars look nice they filmed bugsy segal movie there


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

side pipes cool


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

nice lowrider


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

pomona tommorrow whos going .......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

what no way so i heARD... that well i wont say all i got to say LEADERS DONT FOLLOW THATS 3 TIMES ALREADY I GUESS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WHOS IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ESE BOGIE FIRMES WHOS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

page 900 ttt coachella valley.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> pomona tommorrow whos going .......


40% CHANCE OF RAIN


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

4 DOOR HARD TOP


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

CALLING ALL LATINO'S GO TO YOU TUBE PUNCH IN LATINO CLASSICS AT FANTASY CAR SHOW ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> pomona tommorrow whos going .......


:wave:im am...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected]

AOMARfamous của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 40% CHANCE OF RAIN


ohhh killing my high....ill still go.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

some pics i had for years


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :wave:im am...


Me too


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RIDES3 said:


> some pics i had for years


What up Andy what u doin up so early


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

POSTING SOME PICTURES I HAD FROM YEARS BACK MY HOMIE SHOWED ME HOW TO DOWN LOAD THEM FROM MY CAMERA I GOT IN TIME


Indio123 said:


> What up Andy what u doin up so early


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 40% CHANCE OF RAIN


No Pos wow


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

pomona here we go


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> ohhh killing my high....ill still go.


no pos wow



Indio123 said:


> No Pos wow


NOW POS GOWOW


classic68_fastback said:


> pomona here we go


OTT
LOOKING 4 STEERING COLUM 41 IM
THE PARKING LOT CALL IF YOU I OR GOT SOMTHING TO SAY NO SHORT STORIES !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

760 2752380


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


>


I was at this show with my honda but was too late to reg..so i park it in the parking lot lol...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

well pomona was a bust found what i was looking for but way too much 500 for all fillers? i ordered different ones for 300....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 760 2752380


well well any thing on 41 48 stering colum 
well keep my # its my a/c business VMAIR HVAC "we come when you hot"
the car shop had a tank n sending unit for my 41:thumbsup:
and order 10 NEW ILLUSIONS placs from jagster
any body got a number from other plac makers our old 1s were done in chicali brass n not cut molded
to for some 7 mares caldo........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

fkn news was wrong would have been a nice ride in the SS DIDNT EVEN SPRINKLE


beentheredonethat6 said:


> 40% CHANCE OF RAIN


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

after a long walk in pomona its time for some mariscos in fontana


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> fkn news was wrong would have been a nice ride in the SS DIDNT EVEN SPRINKLE


WE WERE AT JOHNNY'S AT 10 and poured for about 5 seconds


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> well pomona was a bust found what i was looking for but way too much 500 for all fillers? i ordered different ones for 300....


U must of been looking in the wrong place this guy had front and back for 150$$ for the abs ones


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


>


 THAT WAS FUCKEN FIRME LATINO'S TOOK IT ALL INCLUDING THE $100.00 BUCKS


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ah fk up i shoud have posted 1 at a time my goal1000 post then start again sorry no pics of a couple of projects


 COOL PIC'S KEEP THEM COMIN,SOMETHIN DIFFERENT AT LAST


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :shocked::shocked:


Are you a nubie or is this you Omar ??


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> after a long walk in pomona its time for some mariscos in fontana


FUCK WHERE IS THIS PLACE AT ????


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WERE AT IN FONTANA OFF FOOTHILL AND CHERRY


Indio123 said:


> after a long walk in pomona its time for some mariscos in fontana


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> fkn news was wrong would have been a nice ride in the SS DIDNT EVEN SPRINKLE


We got rain bro for about 5 second hard


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Been there done that if your looking for 10 plaques brass your looking at least close to 4- grand !! We paid 215 per plaque with out the mold form kazy kutters they duplicate our pour one to the dime talk to santiago 1-928-750-2324 go on the form other item and see their work their bad ass. IN BRASS !!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> WERE AT IN FONTANA OFF FOOTHILL AND CHERRY


Dam fuck next Pomona I going tomorrow (morning )


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OTTLD


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

JASON MISSING REWARD IF FOUND


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​Q-VO VALLE!!!!!!!!*



IMG_5001 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5198 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_5196 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_5193 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5242 của jess000, trên Flickr
*Steve cruising Hwy 111 in his 1965 Impala Convertible nice one!*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

PICK ME UP


El Profe said:


> Dam fuck next Pomona I going tomorrow (morning )


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5212 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_5204 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_5147 của jess000, trên Flickr*

*
IMG_5140 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4874 của jess000, trên Flickr
IMG_4874 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> U must of been looking in the wrong place this guy had front and back for 150$$ for the abs ones


:angry:man u have good eyes...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> JASON MISSING REWARD IF FOUND


:biggrin:....yes im the ugle vato in the back....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

well im going to be at the junk yard all day tomorrow...doing bucket seats on regal...got the 42 but no skim...Im trying learn how to do it..:ugh:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody got this for sale? i need one hit me up 7606369929 text. thanks


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RIDES3 said:


> WERE AT IN FONTANA OFF FOOTHILL AND CHERRY


Naw bRO its on Sierra It's called las islas Maria's


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 422498
> anybody got this for sale? i need one hit me up 7606369929 text.
> thanks


chancel that found one...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CLAUDIO YOUR LOOKING AT $2,500 for brass plaques bro hit me up! 
For 10 not 4k


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CLAUDIO YOUR LOOKING AT $2,500 for brass plaques bro hit me up!
> For 10 not 4k


Go for it Claudio who knows what Omar did to get that price


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 422498
> anybody got this for sale? i need one hit me up 7606369929 text. thanks


What side I got the left side


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5224 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> What side I got the left side


naw not the filler its was the long black peice that gos on the front bumper..but i got it bro thanks...how about drivers light bizzel with corning light?? haha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*DREAM CAR 53*



bombgdeehgfqp9 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

388182222222222-vi của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

20122 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ESE BOGIE FIRMES WHOS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!











modivation then n now


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

another back yard got ok to post from my homie 1949 og blue


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ops


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ops




VERY NICE NEW ILLUSIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 13 guests)

OMAR TRECE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/46669-omar-trece.html


 WOW WELCOME TO THE VALLE DE COACHELLA THREAD! 13 GUEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5088 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CLAUDIO YOUR LOOKING AT $2,500 for brass plaques bro hit me up!
> For 10 not 4k


MY MISTAKE WENT BACK TO CHECK MY RECEIPT IT WAS 4 GRAND FOR 20 PLAQUES. Date 12-2-1980


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

removing the speaker grill on the wagon,,,,,,,


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

installed the 44 inch sunroof on the wagon..................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> MY MISTAKE WENT BACK TO CHECK MY RECEIPT IT WAS 4 GRAND FOR 20 PLAQUES. Date 12-2-1980



:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> installed the 44 inch sunroof on the wagon..................



:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> installed the 44 inch sunroof on the wagon..................


i wish i can do what u do everyday....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Been there done that if your looking for 10 plaques brass your looking at least close to 4- grand !! We paid 215 per plaque with out the mold form kazy kutters they duplicate our pour one to the dime talk to santiago 1-928-750-2324 go on the form other item and see their work their bad ass. IN BRASS !!


 ima gona call thanks OG members will fly brass



OMAR TRECE said:


> CLAUDIO YOUR LOOKING AT $2,500 for brass plaques bro hit me up!
> For 10 not 4k


 the guy jose said he no el jefe u guys did them there finish product either gold or chrome under UNDER 150$
need several prices before meeting .still waiting from imperial member he nos were the chicali 1ns were made brass thanks valle


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

transformer robots in deskies


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

bomb, custom ,or lowrider its fkn bad


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

he says he loves the desert keeps the car here yr round


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 13 guests)
> 
> OMAR TRECE
> WOW WELCOME TO THE VALLE DE COACHELLA THREAD! 13 GUEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ja ja ja welcome:thumbsdown:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ima gona call thanks OG members will fly brass
> 
> the guy jose said he no el jefe u guys did them there finish product either gold or chrome under UNDER 150$
> need several prices before meeting .still waiting from imperial member he nos were the chicali 1ns were made brass thanks valle


Our two we order from cut BRASS NOT GOLD PLATED YOU CHOME YOU JUST WIPE WITH WINDEX GOLD SRATCHES. BRASS YOU OPEN A NICE COLD 24oz through on the oldies polish that baby !!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ima gona call thanks OG members will fly brass
> 
> the guy jose said he no el jefe u guys did them there finish product either gold or chrome under UNDER 150$
> need several prices before meeting .still waiting from imperial member he nos were the chicali 1ns were made brass thanks valle


Our two we order from cut BRASS NOT GOLD PLATED , CHOME YOU JUST WIPE WITH WINDEX GOLD SRATCHES. BRASS YOU OPEN A NICE COLD 24oz through on the oldies polish that baby !!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ima gona call thanks OG members will fly brass
> 
> the guy jose said he no el jefe u guys did them there finish product either gold or chrome under UNDER 150$
> need several prices before meeting .still waiting from imperial member he nos were the chicali 1ns were made brass thanks valle


Our two we order from KRAZY KUTTERS WERE BRASS NOT GOLD PLATED OR, CHOME YOU JUST WIPE WITH WINDEX GOLD SRATCHES. BRASS YOU OPEN A NICE COLD 24oz through on the oldies polish that baby !!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Our two we order from cut BRASS NOT GOLD PLATED YOU CHOME YOU JUST WIPE WITH WINDEX GOLD SRATCHES. BRASS YOU OPEN A NICE COLD 24oz through on the oldies polish that baby !!!!


The good thing with this guy you don't need to order no set amount you can order as needed if he say their gold that was a hell of a large sheet of soild gold


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ima gona call thanks OG members will fly brass
> 
> the guy jose said he no el jefe u guys did them there finish product either gold or chrome under UNDER 150$
> need several prices before meeting .still waiting from imperial member he nos were the chicali 1ns were made brass thanks valle


 he got that wrong I was Flores not el jefe that was some one else


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Anytime Claudio 

EL JEFE ALLWAYS HAS THE HOOK UPS CALL US ANYTIME!

QVO VALLE!!!!



UOTE=beentheredonethat6;15038712]ima gona call thanks OG members will fly brass

the guy jose said he no el jefe u guys did them there finish product either gold or chrome under UNDER 150$
need several prices before meeting .still waiting from imperial member he nos were the chicali 1ns were made brass thanks valle[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTTHGISHDIWJSSGAJDHABTFK. TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

got some parts for sale if anybody need them.....


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT... WHAT UP JASON......


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ABEL760 said:


> TTT... WHAT UP JASON......


hey abel..u ready to bust out with the monte...:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTTOMARR của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4924 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ABEL760 said:


> TTT... WHAT UP JASON......


SUP G...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> hey abel..u ready to bust out with the monte...:thumbsup:


 ALMOST BRO..ITS TAKING A WHILE BECAUSE IM BUILDING THE CAR NOT BUYING IT..... YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN:biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo67 said:


> SUP G...


 WHAT UP CABRON...GOODTIMERS IN THE HOUSE......


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ABEL760 said:


> ALMOST BRO..ITS TAKING A WHILE BECAUSE IM BUILDING THE CAR NOT BUYING IT..... YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN:biggrin:



THATS THE ONLY WAY TO DO IT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Im scared to cut my roofhno:ill just wait to pay somebody....:yes:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ABEL760 said:


> WHAT UP CABRON...GOODTIMERS IN THE HOUSE......



YES SIR!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> THATS THE ONLY WAY TO DO IT!!!:thumbsup:


x87


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Im scared to cut my roofhno:ill just wait to pay somebody....:yes:


 PAY ME HOMEY ..I'LL CUT THAT SHIT FOR YOU...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ABEL760 said:


> PAY ME HOMEY ..I'LL CUT THAT SHIT FOR YOU...


koo:thumbsup:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> bomb, custom ,or lowrider its fkn bad


 ONE OF THE VERY FEW FORDS THAT CAN COMPETE WITH A CHEVY 55-56 CROWN VICTORIAS


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> ONE OF THE VERY FEW FORDS THAT CAN COMPETE WITH A CHEVY!! 55-56 CROWN VICTORIAS


PLEASE DONT GET BUTT HURT THIS IS JUST MY OPINION :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FIREWALL HALF WAY DONE.......


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> FIREWALL HALF WAY DONE.......


:cheesy: I like it.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

the hood to my 73 rag


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ben gettin down


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MODIFING THE 1961 CAR SKIRTS TO FIT MY WAGON......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> MODIFING THE 1961 CAR SKIRTS TO FIT MY WAGON......



GOOD JOB GUY THE VALLE NEED NEW RANFLAS TO REP THE OUT OF TOWN SHOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VC TTT TTT TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY TTT


any pics of it when u first got it?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Ben gettin down



GET DOWN BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GOOD JOB GUY THE VALLE NEED NEW RANFLAS TO REP THE OUT OF TOWN SHOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VC TTT TTT TTT


thats what im trying to do.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

molding every thing on the hood.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD oRLANDO CANT WAIT TILL THIS WAGON BUST OUT...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRINNDOGG của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 THATS FIRME


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GET DOWN BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He's the DEVIL WITH THE HAMMER AND HELL WITH THE TORCH !!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TTTOMARR của jess000, trên Flickr[
> 
> 
> 
> TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

heres my regal going to bust out hard...already posing


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 424017
> heres my regal going to bust out hard...already posing


KEEP ON SMOKING BROTHER


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> KEEP ON SMOKING BROTHER


haha..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHATS UP RAZA WERES ALL THE PICS AT?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> WHATS UP RAZA WERES ALL THE PICS AT?


everybodys sleeping....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JAJAJAJAJ AAA TRUE BROTHER JAJAJAJ


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> WHATS UP RAZA WERES ALL THE PICS AT?


BOYCOTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

388182222222222-vi của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 388182222222222-vi của jess000, trên Flickr


 STOP IT HURTS SO MUCH. !!!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

TTT:ninja:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

STAKIN MONEY said:


> TTT:ninja:


oh shit klassick,c.c in the house...:biggrin:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> oh shit klassick,c.c in the house...:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

STAKIN MONEY said:


> :thumbsup:


POST SOME PICS OF THE RIDES...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

STAKIN MONEY said:


> TTT:ninja:


OK BRO YOUR IN THE GAME WHAT DO YOU DRIVE !!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> OK BRO YOUR IN THE GAME WHAT DO YOU DRIVE !!!


he drives the caddy that ben did..


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> he drives the caddy that ben did..


Firm welcome at least he's not a cheerleader that sit on the sideline


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

nobueno said:


>





nobueno said:


> ^ That is a shot from this past Sunday. We were shooting Ben's Elco for LRM.


...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 424454


concrats ben nice work.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

61neb said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 424454


One bad ----


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT VALLE DE COACHELLA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHATS UP VALLE GOOD JOB BEN PIC LOOK GREAT BRO!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

61neb said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 424454


:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD BEN!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

so nobody has any bezels for sale?


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

my next project watch out Ben


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> my next project watch out Ben


:facepalm:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> so nobody has any bezels for sale?


I got one for sale with corner light


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> I got one for sale with corner light


drivers side?


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6729551093/" title="017 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7031/6729551093_f93e009e3e.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="017"></a>


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

015 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

012 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

017 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

009 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> BOYCOTT


El Profe 11:41 PM Yesterday
That it if I get one more PM from you I am going down to the circle k and tell all the HOMMIES about all the fancy computer and cameras you have remember the NORTH SIDE BACKS UP THE " L C "




IF YOU HAVE BALLS DO IT YOURSELF FATFUCK!!!

THIS IS WHAT OVIDIO CALLS RESPECT JUST SO IF SOMETHING EVER HAPPENS TO MY KIDS YOU ALL KNOW WHO TO LOOK FOR LAMMASS VATO FUCK YOU !!!!


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

019 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


020 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


021 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

013 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


011 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

030 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


037 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


003 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


005 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


002 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


029 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


028 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe 12:27 AM Today
You know Omar If I get one more fuck up pm from you I am going to the CIRCLE K AND TELL ALL THE HOMMIES FROM THE BARRIO ABOUT ALL YOUR FANCY COMPUTER AND CAMMERA THAT YOU HAVE REMBER THAT WERE FROM THE NORTH SIDE 'L.C' CONTROLA THE HOLE VALLE BITCH




JAJAJAJAJA LOOK AT THIS FOOL!!!!!!! CASE CLOSED YOU WIN JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAAAAA!


I'm out make sure you all come to my funeral and drop some flowers JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Went from a novela to boyz in the hood. This is some gangster shit now! Have to reload on the pop corn. Lmfao


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

It's the mexican version...some one should be recording this on camara.. the next reality show..money!!:roflmao:Let's come up with a title?


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

53bear said:


> It's the mexican version...some one should be recording this on camara.. the next reality show..money!!:roflmao:Let's come up with a title?


dos hombre un camino cuz only one could have control of layitlow:dunno:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> drivers side?


Yup driver side


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

peek aboo


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Indio123 said:


>


damn indio someone has a bad case of blue balls


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

if these girls are at circle k send them my way


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Can you believe this mother uker he' s rewriting my PM !!! what a Ballass bitch


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Orlando got the complete header panel for sale roach


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Can you believe this mother uker he' s rewriting my PM !!! what a Ballass bitch


YOU NEED TO STOP WRITING WHEN YOUR DRINKING YOU OJ ESA
JAJAJA YOU GET ALL WILD UP!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> dos hombre un camino cuz only one could have control of layitlow:dunno:


NO HE CONTROLS NS SO HE'S TRYING TO CONTROL ME JAJAJAJAJA NOT GONNA HAPPEN!

OHHHHH And watch what you write he might take it out on you JAJAJAJAJA OHHHHH no keep on writing I like it when he take out on you!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

ABEL760 said:


> POST SOME PICS OF THE RIDES...


:thumbsup:ILL POST SOME UP SOON HOMIE


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

El Profe said:


> OK BRO YOUR IN THE GAME WHAT DO YOU DRIVE !!!


A 93 BIG BODY


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> he drives the caddy that ben did..


:inout:


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

036 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BAJITOS63 said:


> Went from a novela to boyz in the hood. This is some gangster shit now! Have to reload on the pop corn. Lmfao


HAVE T START WITH A BANG BUT DAMM A THREAT LIKE THAT MADE ME MOVE MY WAGON TO A SECRET LOCATION IM SCARED JAJAJAJAJA.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> It's the mexican version...some one should be recording this on camara.. the next reality show..money!!:roflmao:Let's come up with a title?


BEAR IF YOUR MAKING MONEY PUT SOME ASIDE FOR MY KIDS COLLEGE FUND. Jjajajajajajajajajajaj

BBBAAAAJjajajajajajajaj DON'T TAKE MY COMPUTERS AND CAMERAS 
ILL DIE JUST RUN OVER ME JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
THATS IT IM GETTING ME A SCOOTER AND CONFRONT YOU JAJAJAJA OK IM DONE TIME TO GO PLAY WITH SOME CARS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Can you believe this mother uker he' s rewriting my PM !!! what a Ballass bitch


NO QUE MUY CHINGON!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> if these girls are at circle k send them my way[/
> 
> 
> I'll give them my stuff OG NS GIRLS I'LL TAKE THAT SEND THEM MY WAY


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

53bear said:


> It's the mexican version...some one should be recording this on camara.. the next reality show..money!!:roflmao:Let's come up with a title?


"Dos mujers un camino" how does that sound.


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking "Dos Mujers i un Lay it Low", hno: Puro suspenso.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Yup driver side


pm


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Orlando got the complete header panel for sale roach


aww your kidding me i needed all that! and i wasted two hours at the junk yard....orlando thanks alot:facepalm:


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

53bear said:


> I was thinking "Dos Mujers i un Lay it Low", hno: Puro suspenso.


They both should build a hopper and compete against each other.


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:420:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

BAJITOS63 said:


> They both should build a hopper and compete against each other.


He should just get something instead he patterns out HIS RUCAS RIDE HA HA HA SO HE CAN TALK ALL THE SHIT WANTS INSTEAD OF JUST BEEN A CHEERLEADER ON THE SIDELINE CHEERING


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> BEAR IF YOUR MAKING MONEY PUT SOME ASIDE FOR MY KIDS COLLEGE FUND. Jjajajajajajajajajajaj
> 
> BBBAAAAJjajajajajajajaj DON'T TAKE MY COMPUTERS AND CAMERAS
> ILL DIE JUST RUN OVER ME JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> THATS IT IM GETTING ME A SCOOTER AND CONFRONT YOU JAJAJAJA OK IM DONE TIME TO GO PLAY WITH SOME CARS


 I just got a brand new $ 850.00 scooter


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Tune in tonight 9:30pm IT's time to drink some budwesier


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

El Profe said:


> I just got a brand new $ 850.00 scooter


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: qvo ov thats right homie


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Tune in tonight 9:30pm IT's time to drink some budwesier


 oh crap let the games begain lol


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> He should just get something instead he patterns out HIS RUCAS RIDE HA HA HA SO HE CAN TALK ALL THE SHIT WANTS INSTEAD OF JUST BEEN A CHEERLEADER ON THE SIDELINE CHEERING


JAJA SEE THAT'S THE DIFFERANCE I DON'T GIVE A F$&& ABOUT YOU BIT YOU KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT ME AND YOU CAN'T DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT BUT WRITE SHIT YOU THE BITCH AND I'LL BE WAITING FOR YOUR HOMEBOYS ESA ANYTIME


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> I just got a brand new $ 850.00 scooter


WOW 3 LOWRIDERS YOUR COOL


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

STAKIN MONEY said:


> :420:


 relax... its friday..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Tune in tonight 9:30pm IT's time to drink some budwesier


TIME TO CHANGE YOUR DIAPERS OVI AND TAKE NAP AND DREAM UP THE SAME SHIT TO SAY


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> relax... its friday..


:loco:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> I just got a brand new $ 850.00 scooter


may grand pops has one there fast as hell i used to use it to go to the store haha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

STAKIN MONEY said:


> :loco:


.:shocked::finger:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> .:shocked::finger:


:guns:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

STAKIN MONEY said:


> :guns:


:bowrofl::nicoderm:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :bowrofl::nicoderm:


:inout:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> :uh:


stakin money and makin money haha...


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

its friday time to chill and get ready for mexicali tomorrow pick up my chrome


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

It's repo time


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE VALLE


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Omar, buy a scooter and race ovi for pinks.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BAJITOS63 said:


> Omar, buy a scooter and race ovi for pinks.


IT'S ON ORDER CUSTOM BUILT IF IT AINT A CHEVY IT OHHHH WAIT IT'S A SCOOTER HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
IT'S ON RACE DATE APRIL 12 INDIO TRACKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ovidioo1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*GET YOUR SHIRTS $13 EACH NO TAXES

*pamsittas của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT OVITTT OTT VIOTTT OJCFGTTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JAJAJA 

E=OMAR TRECE;15052023]El Profe 11:41 PM Yesterday
That it if I get one more PM from you I am going down to the circle k and tell all the HOMMIES about all the fancy computer and cameras you have remember the NORTH SIDE BACKS UP THE " L C "




IF YOU HAVE BALLS DO IT YOURSELF FATFUCK!!!

THIS IS WHAT OVIDIO CALLS RESPECT JUST SO IF SOMETHING EVER HAPPENS TO MY KIDS YOU ALL KNOW WHO TO LOOK FOR LAMMASS VATO FUCK YOU !!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Please buy those shirts I donate my portion of the profits I heard OMAR Lost his job and got his wagon repo I don't kick nobody when there down . I am off lay it low to give this vato his last day on lay it low.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Please buy those shirts I donate my portion of the profits I heard OMAR Lost his job and got his wagon repo I don't kick nobody when there down . I am off lay it low to give this vato his last day on lay it low.


NEXT IS HIS INTERNET !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Please buy those shirts I donate my portion of the profits I heard OMAR Lost his job and got his wagon repo I don't kick nobody when there down . I am off lay it low to give this vato his last day on lay it low.


JAJA YOUR PORTION YOU WISH I KEEP ALL THE CASH MUST BE NICE TO LIVE OFF SSI LET'S SEE YOU DO SOMETHING NEW TO ANY OF YOUR RIDES


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Please buy those shirts I donate my portion of the profits I heard OMAR Lost his job and got his wagon repo I don't kick nobody when there down . I am off lay it low to give this vato his last day on lay it low.


IF YOU EEN TRY TO KICK SOMEONE YOU WILL FALL ON YOUR ASS ONE LEGGED FATIMA JAJAJA


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

This is better than offtopic


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im in la quinta cove right now.....


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> This is better than offtopic


Shit no bro you should ckeck the rest of these post


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> JAJA YOUR PORTION YOU WISH I KEEP ALL THE CASH MUST BE NICE TO LIVE OFF SSI LET'S SEE YOU DO SOMETHING NEW TO ANY OF YOUR RIDES


Sorry im on SDI AND FLACK


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Sorry im on SDI AND FLACK


When you woke at 15 you have benefit


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> When you woke at 15 you have benefit


25 years ARTEC DEFENCE as a mechanic and parts man 9 month at IID IMPERAIL LIGHT AND WATER


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe 12:27 AM Today
You know Omar If I get one more fuck up pm from you I am going to the CIRCLE K AND TELL ALL THE HOMMIES FROM THE BARRIO ABOUT ALL YOUR FANCY COMPUTER AND CAMMERA THAT YOU HAVE REMBER THAT WERE FROM THE NORTH SIDE 'L.C' CONTROLA THE HOLE VALLE BITCH



STILL ON LINE AND REPPIN THE VALLE DE COACHELLA



JAJAJAJAJA LOOK AT THIS FOOL!!!!!!! CASE CLOSED YOU WIN JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAAAAA!


I'm out make sure you all come to my funeral and drop some flowers JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> El Profe 12:27 AM Today
> You know Omar If I get one more fuck up pm from you I am going to the CIRCLE K AND TELL ALL THE HOMMIES FROM THE BARRIO ABOUT ALL YOUR FANCY COMPUTER AND CAMMERA THAT YOU HAVE REMBER THAT WERE FROM THE NORTH SIDE 'L.C' CONTROLA THE HOLE VALLE BITCH
> HA HA HA HA OR IM SPANISH JA JA JA JAJA
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

207 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> JAJAJA
> 
> E=OMAR TRECE;15052023]El Profe 11:41 PM Yesterday
> That it if I get one more PM from you I am going down to the circle k and tell all the HOMMIES about all the fancy computer and cameras you have remember the NORTH SIDE BACKS UP THE " L C "
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

I don't respect you for shit


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ovidioo1 của jess000, trên Flickr


 OTT


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

005 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> OTT




Should 1961


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

004 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

003 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

002 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

001 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

188 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> NEXT IS HIS INTERNET !!!


To bad


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> He should just get something instead he patterns out HIS RUCAS RIDE HA HA HA SO HE CAN TALK ALL THE SHIT WANTS INSTEAD OF JUST BEEN A CHEERLEADER ON THE SIDELINE CHEERING


Ttttt


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Please buy those shirts I donate my portion of the profits I heard OMAR Lost his job and got his wagon repo I don't kick nobody when there down . I am off lay it low to give this vato his last day on lay it low.


Please


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

193 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Shit no bro you should ckeck
> I the rest of these post


That's why I say this is better than off topic. You guys keep this topic interesting


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

194 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Malibu67 said:


> 194 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


:thumbsup:



Malibu67 said:


> 193 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


the red makes you look the blue this ` cool pic this is a hot rod pose:thumbsup:


Malibu67 said:


> 188 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

air condition 63


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

i think some patterns


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOOD PICS GUY'S KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1000 pages ha ha have a great day ........NEW ILLUSIONS cc


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitos1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I got what u need roach jus alittle dusty


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> aww your kidding me i needed all that! and i wasted two hours at the junk yard....orlando thanks alot:facepalm:


bro your always asking but you never have cash i need people with $$$$$$$......SORRY....


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 424946


BAD ASS PIC TTT SNOPP .......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

QUE ES LO QUE VENDES INDIO ,VENENO PARA LAS RATES ,UNA BOMBA DE FLI,POLVO PARRA LAS CUCARACHAS......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> I got what u need roach jus alittle dusty




DAM BRO WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO DO KILL ROACH WITH ALL THAT PESTICIDE ,ARE YOU WORKING FOR DURAN'S PEST CONTROL ESTAS CABRON....


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> I got what u need roach jus alittle dusty


Dam homie I just might have to step on toes here.. I'll give you 25 bucks Indio and I'll go pick it up.,


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> I got what u need roach jus alittle dusty


Damn 187 on Roach! El Indio trabajaba para Ms. Diva's pest control


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WE ARE READY ..........ROLLERZ ONLY.......


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

ANY BROWN SOCIETY DOWN IN COACHELLA??


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MY STROLLER COLLECTION............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> Damn 187 on Roach! El Indio trabajaba para Ms. Diva's pest control


PINCHE INDIO ASESINO.........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> MY STROLLER COLLECTION............[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> I got what u need roach jus alittle dusty


haha thanks for hooking it up bro.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> bro your always asking but you never have cash i need people with $$$$$$$......SORRY....


its all good bro...naw i know $$$ first.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

back home and its raining!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Brown Society said:


> ANY BROWN SOCIETY DOWN IN COACHELLA??


NO BRO BUT IN TULARE AND KINGS COUNTY YOU GUYS ARE DEEP!


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

carlitosways said:


> View attachment 425090
> View attachment 425096
> View attachment 425098
> View attachment 425099
> ...


Stop putting my hina on blast! Lol...


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

TTTuffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BAJITOS63 said:


> Stop putting my hina on blast! Lol...
> 
> OK I'LL SEND HER HOME!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

STAKIN MONEY said:


> :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> WE ARE READY ..........ROLLERZ ONLY.......


is that til green?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HAPPY BDAY TRINI PARTY IT UP WITH THE CLUB MEMBERS AT THE CLUB SKLIFERS


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NO INVITE


OMAR TRECE said:


> HAPPY BDAY TRINI PARTY IT UP WITH THE CLUB MEMBERS AT THE CLUB SKLIFERS


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Ott


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


What a line up


----------



## holyprophacy (Dec 19, 2008)

got a 5th wheel booty kit on craigslist if any1 is interested. let me know
http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/pts/2811131425.html


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe 11:41 PM Yesterday
That it if I get one more PM from you I am going down to the circle k and tell all the HOMMIES about all the fancy computer and cameras you have remember the NORTH SIDE BACKS UP THE " L C "




IF YOU HAVE BALLS DO IT YOURSELF FATFUCK!!!

THIS IS WHAT OVIDIO CALLS RESPECT JUST SO IF SOMETHING EVER HAPPENS TO MY KIDS YOU ALL KNOW WHO TO LOOK FOR LAMMASS VATO FUCK YOU !!!![/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> El Profe 11:41 PM Yesterday
> That it if I get one more PM from you I am going down to the circle k and tell all the HOMMIES about all the fancy computer and cameras you have remember the NORTH SIDE BACKS UP THE " L C "
> 
> Ha. Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> ...


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> NEXT IS HIS INTERNET !!!


Zzzz


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Please buy those shirts I donate my portion of the profits I heard OMAR Lost his job and got his wagon repo I don't kick nobody when there down . I am off lay it low to give this vato his last day on lay it low.


Please


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

got rid of the hood vents


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


>


Your the devil with a hammer and hell with the torch


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guys we are having a big LA whittier blvd cruise and ending at a drive in movie We would like to see you and all your homies show up at this we wanna show how we do it in LA with a big turn out. Bring the whole fam with you

1st annual "Drifting on a Memory" Cruise on Whittier Blvd


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


>



$ 20.00 bucks 4 that tire i could use it as a spare , for those rusty wheels that i have 4 the 58,,,,,


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Give me 30$$ cuz its a. 5.20


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


>


lookin good indio:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> MY STROLLER COLLECTION............


u sellin any of these strollers orlando


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :yes:


:420:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

STAKIN MONEY said:


> :420:


whats up loko dont like your arms


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

...


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> whats up loko dont like your arms


NEW ONES ARE NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

streetkingz13 said:


> lookin good indio:thumbsup:


Thanks were gettin there slowly


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

STAKIN MONEY said:


> NEW ONES ARE NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE VALLE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

fontana tomorrow.......powered bucket seats for the regal...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> fontana tomorrow.......powered bucket seats for the regal...


Do me a favor keep an eye out for a 66 chevy wagon i want to start a new project


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Do me a favor keep an eye out for a 66 chevy wagon i want to start a new project


this junk yard is just euros...sorry.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> this junk yard is just euros...sorry.


Your looking for seats for a regal at a euro recycle place ???


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> fontana tomorrow.......powered bucket seats for the regal...


Would they be the same as 79 monte we might have some


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Ott


OTTLD


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Your looking for seats for a regal at a euro recycle place ???


yeah lexis seats.... custom fab...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> yeah lexis seats.... custom fab...


At the junk yard ???


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 388182222222222-vi của jess000, trên Flickr


 that's next for the sleep beauty


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> At the junk yard ???


yep then put new leather


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> yep then put new leather


Orle firm


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey suresmokealot if your down here in Indio around 8am I going to smoke some stuff from the OC medical stuff let me know


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

is IT CALL TOYO TECH OFF WHITAHM/BEECH


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> this junk yard is just euros...sorry.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CAN U HANDLE THAT STUFF


El Profe said:


> Hey suresmokealot if your down here in Indio around 8am I going to smoke some stuff from the OC medical stuff let me know


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Hey suresmokealot if your down here in Indio around 8am I going to smoke some stuff from the OC medical stuff let me know


:roflmao:thanks but i need to keep my job...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> is IT CALL TOYO TECH OFF WHITAHM/BEECH


i dont know the streets but i just know where it is..ecallegey.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHAT TIME ARE GOING TO FONTANA


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i dont know the streets but i just know where it is..ecallegey.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> WHAT TIME ARE GOING TO FONTANA


i dont yet i gotta go to berdo to do the smog on the regal first $150 you looking for something?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NAW I WANT YOU TO BUY BREAKFAST


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i dont yet i gotta go to berdo to do the smog on the regal first $150 you looking for something?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> NAW I WANT YOU TO BUY BREAKFAST


:roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

theres like 60 people on hyna and cars..haha


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:guns::machinegun:


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :roflmao:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

U POSTING PCTURES OF YOU THATS WHY JOTO


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> theres like 60 people on hyna and cars..haha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> U POSTING PCTURES OF YOU THATS WHY JOTO


:wow:....u didnt go the yuma??


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NAW


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :wow:....u didnt go the yuma??


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

OMAR :facepalm:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

eee just got word that a 61 covert is going to be on the streets of coachella valley soon:cheesy:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

dam g you rolling that


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> eee just got word that a 61 covert is going to be on the streets of coachella valley soon:cheesy:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

YOU PASSED OUT ALL READY THAT MEDICAL STUFF PUT YOU ASLEEP


El Profe said:


> Hey suresmokealot if your down here in Indio around 8am I going to smoke some stuff from the OC medical stuff let me know


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> CAN U HANDLE THAT STUFF


I don't know that why I am looking for someone to share with .


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

PUFF PUFF PASS


El Profe said:


> I don't know that why I am looking for someone to share with .


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> dam g you rolling that


naw the homie from klassick....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> PUFF PUFF PASS


no pass...to good to pass haha


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> YOU PASSED OUT ALL READY THAT MEDICAL STUFF PUT YOU ASLEEP


OH SHIT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I need to smog my whipp too???



RIDES3 said:


> NAW I WANT YOU TO BUY BREAKFAST


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

whats up valle got a few projects busting out to compete with omar i bet your wagon cant three wheel way


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

212 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> viejitos1 của jess000, trên Flickr



omar does this mean youre taking your wagon?


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> omar does this mean youre taking your wagon?


:rimshot:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT......


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> omar does this mean youre taking your wagon?


:roflmao: That's a good one


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> omar does this mean youre taking your wagon?


*NO BUT YOU CAN TELL YOUR LAMM ASS PRESIDENT NO SCOOTER ALOUD JAJAJAJ!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> :rimshot:


:thumbsup:FOLLOW YOUR LEADER!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> OMAR :facepalm:



*​Q-VO BIG DOGG WHAT UP!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

wagon13 của jess000, trên Flickr




AT THE BIG HOUSE GETTING DONE UP!
_BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE RICK FLORES AND HIS NEW PROJECT 1965 IMPALA
WAGON OUT SOON !GOOD LUCK BRO YOU KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK ON THEM PARTS YOU NEED!!!!!!_


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> :thumbsup:FOLLOW YOUR LEADER!


:thumbsdown:
not following nobody ese just thougt that was funny


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

ya boy...>;]:biggrin:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

indio were r u......:buttkick:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> :thumbsdown:
> not following nobody ese just thougt that was funny



:biggrin: FUNNY :thumbsup: FOLLOWING THE LEADER


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OTTLD


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> :biggrin: FUNNY:thumbsup: FOLLOWING THE LEADER


este vato dont get me involved in your novela


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

:wave::wave:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

classic68_fastback said:


> este vato dont get me involved in your novela


WE NEED MORE ACTORS IT GETTING BOREING


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0015 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

:roflmao:


latinoclassics said:


> omar does this mean youre taking your wagon?


:rofl:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *NO BUT YOU CAN TELL YOUR LAMM ASS PRESIDENT NO SCOOTER ALOUD JAJAJAJ!*


LETS KEEP THIS NOVELA BETWEEN YOU TWO AND DONT GET THE CLUB INVOLVED (LAMM ASS PRESIDENT) NOT COOL FOOL,AND DONT SEND ME A PRIVATE MESSAGE


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry everybody, I forgot the sodas...ok what did I missed?:drama:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> eee just got word that a 61 covert is going to be on the streets of coachella valley soon:cheesy:


 bad info .....its bubble top ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> LETS KEEP THIS NOVELA BETWEEN YOU TWO AND DONT GET THE CLUB INVOLVED (LAMM ASS PRESIDENT) NOT COOL FOOL,AND DONT SEND ME A PRIVATE MESSAGE


? FOOL DAMN THAT HURTS!!! K JUST SIT BACK AND ENJOY NOBODY SAID ANYTHING ABOUT YOUR CLUB SO THERE YOU GO I HAVE ENUF WITH OVI YOU DON'T LIKE PM ME!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> bad info .....its bubble top ...


no that too hes got a rag...and the parts car...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> no that too hes got a rag...and the parts car...


SHHHHH YOURKILLING IT JUST KEEP IT ON THE DL


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SHHHHH YOURKILLING IT JUST KEEP IT ON THE DL


opps true that...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey omar hows life homie.....:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> hey omar hows life homie.....:drama:


ALL GOOD HOMIE WAGON AT A SAFE LOCATION JAJAJAJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe 11:41 PM Yesterday
That it if I get one more PM from you I am going down to the circle k and tell all the HOMMIES about all the fancy computer and cameras you have remember the NORTH SIDE BACKS UP THE " L C "



CHANGE OF HEART ESA. NO LOVE FROM YOU HOMIES I GUESS I'LL WAIT AND SEE YOU LOST YOU TOUCH WITH YOU LEG CHONCHITTA!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> no that too hes got a rag...and the parts car...


 pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> pics or it didnt happen.


haha ive seen the bubble top looks sick...but i havent seen the rag yet...:dunno:but its coming...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


A a


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

crazy pink


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> pics or it didnt happen.


:thumbsup: 
yea...Let's see them pics!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Please buy those shirts I donate my portion of the profits I heard OMAR Lost his job and got his wagon repo I don't kick nobody when there down . I am off lay it low to give this vato his last day on lay it low.


May be not


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> A a


AAAAAAAaaaaaafachuuuuuuu


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> May be FAT.
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> El Profe said:
> 
> 
> > May be FAT.
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > O---C----V--_
> ...


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

good morning valle have a good day whats up bear


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

O___C_____V_____ !!!!!!


----------



## gordie 57 (Dec 7, 2011)

QVO VALLE... WASSUP OMAR? I SEE YOURE BECOMING FAMOUS WITH YOUR FAN CLUB:thumbsup: OH AND STAY AWAY FROM THE CIRCLE K:roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

gordie 57 said:


> QVO VALLE... WASSUP OMAR? I SEE YOURE BECOMING FAMOUS WITH YOUR FAN CLUB:thumbsup: OH AND STAY AWAY FROM THE CIRCLE K:roflmao:


I CAN'T I LIVE TWO HOUSES BACK JAJAJAJAJA
FK IT I KNOW PEOPLE TOO QUE NO GORDIE !


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/Bu_JMdqUYBI?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/Bu_JMdqUYBI?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Bu_JMdqUYBI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

stripping my car down to bare metal and found three cutts in the metal somebody hit it with ax.....:buttkick:


----------



## gordie 57 (Dec 7, 2011)

yup!!!!!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SHHHHH YOURKILLING IT JUST KEEP IT ON THE DL


YOUR LEARING


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> YOUR LEARING


NOT FROM YUR DUMB ASS ESA!!!!jajajajaajja


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> stripping my car down to bare metal and found three cutts in the metal somebody hit it with ax.....:buttkick:


So you gonna get rid of this one now too?? :dunno: And what the fuck happened to your cutlass??


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RF_RiDER said:


> So you gonna get rid of this one now too?? :dunno: And what the fuck happened to your cutlass??


naw just going to weld it ..its just a set back bro...sold the cutty to somebody for only 1800...then hes trying to flip it 3grand haha:loco:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

STAKIN MONEY said:


>


sup guffy...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> So you gonna get rid of this one now too?? :dunno: And what the fuck happened to your cutlass??


WHATS UP WITH THE BLAZER? pics homie


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Im not sub post to post pic for club reasons..its just body work... got rid of the gay ass regal emblem... fiberglass the holes


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Im not sub post to post pic for club reasons..its just body work... got rid of the gay ass regal emblem... fiberglass the holes
> View attachment 427253


LOOKING GOOD KEEP THE PICS COMING


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ? FOOL DAMN THAT HURTS!!! K JUST SIT BACK AND ENJOY NOBODY SAID ANYTHING ABOUT YOUR CLUB SO THERE YOU GO I HAVE ENUF WITH OVI YOU DON'T LIKE PM ME!


 THATS COOL ,I DONT NEED TO PM YOU TO TELL YOU I DONT LIKE YOU OR WHAT YOU STAND FOR !!!AND YOUR CORRECT YOU HAVE A FULL PLATE WITH OVI ,GOOD LUCK


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

the old owner tryed to do his own body work...pulled them out a little. he just filled them with bondo!:facepalm:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> naw just going to weld it ..its just a set back bro...sold the cutty to somebody for only 1800...then hes trying to flip it 3grand haha:loco:


Sorry haven't cought up on LIL but you had alot of time into that thing I just don't know why you got rid if it.. But that's cool you already got another project :thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> WHATS UP WITH THE BLAZER? pics homie


Don't worry it's cuming along :thumbsup: I would post pics but I can't for 2 reasons 1 I don't have a camera right now and 2 even if I did I still don't know how too post'em anyways


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RF_RiDER said:


> Sorry haven't cought up on LIL but you had alot of time into that thing I just don't know why you got rid if it.. But that's cool you already got another project :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NOT FROM YUR DUMB ASS ESA!!!!jajajajaajja


Ha. Ha ha OCV


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

2 TON POWDER COATED COILS FULL STACKS, NEW $100


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Don't worry it's cuming along :thumbsup: I would post pics but I can't for 2 reasons 1 I don't have a camera right now and 2 even if I did I still don't know how too post'em anyways


LET ME KNOW WHEN IT'S READY I'LL SHOOT IT FOR YOU


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

NEVERMIND SOLD.


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

View attachment 427303
2 TON POWDER COATED COILS FULL STACKS, NEW $100..............cancel sold


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

carlitosways said:


> NEVERMIND SOLD.


:wow:that was fast..


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :wow:that was fast..


SIMON!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

almost had one.....elco ls...:drama:


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

carlitosways said:


> View attachment 427303
> 2 TON POWDER COATED COILS FULL STACKS, NEW $100


Hook it up


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


anything new with 58?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> anything new with 58?


 next week its going on the rotoiserie......


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS TTMFT..........


----------



## holyprophacy (Dec 19, 2008)

GOT THIS BOOTY KIT FOR SALE. $150.00$$$ NEEDS TO BE FULLY RESTORED.RIM IS 14"


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

i keep it:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO is there car showw in LQ park sunday


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> PUEZ QVO is there car showw in LQ park sunday


GRAND NATIONAL FRI-SUN POMONA 

LYFESTYLE WILL BE THERE DEEP


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> sup guffy...


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

TTT


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Iijj


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


thats what im talking about....:drama:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

cuzins cutty :shh:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

STAKIN MONEY said:


> TTT


ttmft.....


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

EVERY THING IS so so so PEACEFUL


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VC TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> bowties


Cesar's rides


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Was a good day


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4617 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/
> 
> 
> 
> LIFES GOOD!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> VIEJITOSCARSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/
> 
> VC TTT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

STAKIN MONEY said:


> TTT


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle have a bless day homies


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> EVERY THING IS so so so PEACEFUL


:angel::angel:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :angel::angel:


WHATS UP WEY JAJAJAJAJABBBAAAJAJAJAJ


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's boring now time to post pics...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Just go back and repost


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

What's going on in the valley!


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

was up omar what?
goin on now this days wit u homie?


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

What! no more novela? I'm going back to Facebook I'll find some shit there.:scrutinize:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*come on out!!*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

53bear said:


> What! no more novela? I'm going back to Facebook I'll find some shit there.:scrutinize:


Ha ha ha ha


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

JUST CHECKING OUT THE OFF TOPICS VERY INTERSTING !!! Check it out valle


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

El Profe said:


> JUST CHECKING OUT THE OFF TOPICS VERY INTERSTING !!! Check it out valle



THE CABARET ..................TTT.....


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 can you do me a favor please PM ME SOMETHING I HAVE't got no Pms in 24 hours what to make sure it's working !!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 428374
> *come on out!!*


Royal Fantasies will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Anybody got the paint code for corona cream or band ppg, dopont no limco....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 428374
> *come on out!!*


Ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT said:


> was up omar what?
> goin on now this days wit u homie?


Still here Homie just working on some pics staying away from the circle k
What's up with the DB ESE?


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> What's going on in the valley!


YOU KNOW ALL U SEE IN THE VALLY IS DROPED BUMPERS:thumbsup:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

MANIACOS TTMFT:guns::machinegun:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

KLASSICKcc said:


> YOU KNOW ALL U SEE IN THE VALLY IS DROPED BUMPERS:thumbsup:


naw...more siverados with 24s all i see out there haha..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

primer time:around:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> naw...more siverados with 24s all i see out there haha..


Thank god nobody got donks out here !!!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> naw...more siverados with 24s all i see out there haha..


100 SPOKES WITH THE LIP PANTED:ninja:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Thank god nobody got donks out here !!!


they do...cutlass and a regal.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

KLASSICKcc said:


> 100 SPOKES WITH THE LIP PANTED:ninja:


yes sir..:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

One of the best G-Body's out here Efra's 81 Malibu 



E=OMAR TRECE;12258420]TTT
TOP ON TOP OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE DE COACHELLA TTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> One of the best G-Body's out here Efra's 81 Malibu
> 
> 
> NOW THEIR IS A KUSTOMIZER
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DAMNNNN IN TWO YEARS FROM THIS TO 100% DONE

QVO JEFE STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB
say hi to our new BOMB!















[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DAMNNNN IN TWO YEARS FROM THIS TO 100% DONE
> Didn't he buy that way '???
> QVO JEFE STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB
> say hi to our new BOMB!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> they do...cutlass and a regal.


And impalas and GLASSHOUSES


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DAMNNNN IN TWO YEARS FROM THIS TO 100% DONE
> 
> QVO JEFE STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB
> say hi to our new BOMB!


[/QUOTE]
:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> One of the best G-Body's out here Efra's 81 Malibu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]











And this one indios regal...... show car and hopper.....G-BODY'S TO THE TOP.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


>


ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE.........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

And this one indios regal...... show car and hopper.....G-BODY'S TO THE TOP.....[/QUOTE]

Very true the top in the Valle


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody going to roadster show this weekend in pomona?? elite doing it big this year.:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

And this one indios regal...... show car and hopper.....G-BODY'S TO THE TOP.....[/QUOTE]
I agree :biggrin:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anybody know if their still doing the Coffe AND CARS DEAL ?????


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/bik/2807188235.html


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> Does anybody know if their still doing the Coffe AND CARS DEAL ?????


:loco: i go to the happy ending and car deal...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

QVO VALLE WHERE'S ALL THE PIC HOMIES?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

lets ride crusing up palmas today like the way the tourist ck this esSTLOW car thing see u on the blvd ....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE.........


:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Does anybody know if their still doing the Coffe AND CARS DEAL ?????


 Every first Saturday of the month. Fred Waring and Jefferson.:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

53bear said:


> Every first Saturday of the month. Fred Waring and Jefferson.:thumbsup:


10-4


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:420:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

disecting her


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> disecting her


just keep pushing...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK HAD A BLAST IN SAN LUIS 1st and a 2 3rd Place Trophies 3 for 3 not bad for almost 5 year old club!
Big ups to Viejitos-City Cruisers-and us the SK


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SK HAD A BLAST IN SAN LUIS 1st and a 2 3rd Place Trophies 3 for 3 not bad for almost 5 year old club!
> Big ups to Viejitos-City Cruisers-and us the SK


WHAT DID YOU PLACE ??


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> WHAT DID YOU PLACE ??


first place "best in show camra man":biggrin: looking good street kingz.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> first place "best in show camra man":biggrin: looking good street kingz.


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> :thumbsup:


. PIC's OR NOT TRUE !!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> first place "best in show camra man":biggrin: looking good street kingz.


THANKS BRO TO BAD THIS FOOL WILL NEVER LEARN I GUESS HE WISHES HE WAS ME ENJOYING LIFE WITH MY CLUB MEMBERS !


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THANKS BRO TO BAD THIS FOOL WILL NEVER LEARN I GUESS HE WISHES HE WAS ME ENJOYING LIFE WITH MY CLUB MEMBERS !


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up David we had a blast bro!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> What's up David we had a blast bro!


damn wish i could of gone but i had to work


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup street kingz it was tight hanging out with u vatos...will see u in a couple weeks at our show...United Dreams cc


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THANKS BRO TO BAD THIS FOOL WILL NEVER LEARN I GUESS HE WISHES HE WAS ME ENJOYING LIFE WITH MY CLUB MEMBERS ![/QUOTE. *CAN TEACH AN OLD DOG NEW TRICKS*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Sup street kingz it was tight hanging out with u vatos...will see u in a couple weeks at our show...United Dreams cc


ANYTIME BRO WE HAD A BLAST SEE YOU AT YOUR SHOW WE WILL REP YOUR SHOW FOR SURE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT POST SOME LQ PICS I HEARD THERE WAS LOTS OF CARS


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

IMAG0282 by Bear 1953, on Flickr StreetKingz Kustoms ready for Business!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> IMAG0282 by Bear 1953, on Flickr StreetKingz Kustoms ready for Business!


ALLWAYS UPGRADING SKLIFERS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=6752626137


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=6752626137[/QUOTEpost pics of the carshow in san luis omar


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=6752626137[/QUOTEpost pics of the carshow in san luis omar
> ...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> streetkingz13 said:
> 
> 
> > I will just want to see if anyone else has anything?!
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MY ROOF GOT SEALED THEN PRIMERED READY FOR SOME METAL FLAKES......THEN GRAFIXS....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> MY ROOF GOT SEALED THEN PRIMERED READY FOR SOME METAL FLAKES......THEN GRAFIXS....


getting close to paint:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Fat boy don't play ur gonna be killin em with the wagon. setting the bar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD ORLANDO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > so far no one does cuz they aint postin nothing
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Fat boy don't play ur gonna be killin em with the wagon. setting the bar


setting it higher....hes movtivation.


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:ninja: t t t


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6838 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6682 của jess000, trên Flickr*Just a lil teaser everyone ok with me posting pic's let me know ! just post a thumbs up to many haters here wait not to many just a couple!!!!!!!!!! jajajaj
VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

the homies from MENUDO subete a mi moto........punales


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> the homies from MENUDO subete a mi moto........punales


3 hour drive to acapulco, andaban inseparables!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_6838 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6682 của jess000, trên Flickr*Just a lil teaser everyone ok with me posting pic's let me know ! just post a thumbs up to many haters here wait not to many just a couple!!!!!!!!!! jajajaj
> VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


nice pics omar keep postin them, let the haters hate:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

this guy can EAT! :drama:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7139 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7137 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7132 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7061 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6801922007/in/photostream/


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7061 của jess000, trên Flickr


 mas puto


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6801922007/in/photostream/


post more pics omar


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0783 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Time to Decor Shop


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSCF0783 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Time to Decor Shop



STREETKINZKUSTOMZ TTT OTT TOT TTO


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

after along day at work lets hit the casino for the buffet............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


That's firme u got see threw floors on the 58


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

putting a rim on a bumper kit.for a fellow rider


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey orlando r u sellin any strollers


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:fool2: cant wait to get a 90s caddy..


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

WHAT 'S GREATER THEN GOD ,WORSE THEN HELL , POOR PEOLPE HAVE IT , THE RICH DO'NT NEEDED, AND YOU NEED TO EAT IT TO LIVE ???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :fool2: cant wait to get a 90s caddy..


80's ESE!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COCHELA VALLE BUILT PURO MODIVATION :machinegunURO AL 100 LOOKING GOOD
still investing on my retirment 401 plan pics later pics later:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 80's ESE!


his is a 80s with 90s euro clip i think....need the origenal 90s caddy.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> WHAT 'S GREATER THEN GOD ,WORSE THEN HELL , POOR PEOLPE HAVE IT , THE RICH DO'NT NEEDED, AND YOU NEED TO EAT IT TO LIVE ???


are u talking about food?:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> are u talking about food?:biggrin:


I THINK IT HIS SCOOTER JAJAJAJAJAJA EATING CHEVY'S SHITING SCOOTERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I THINK IT HIS SCOOTER JAJAJAJAJAJA EATING CHEVY'S SHITING SCOOTERS!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

El Profe said:


> WHAT 'S GREATER THEN GOD ,WORSE THEN HELL , POOR PEOLPE HAVE IT , THE RICH DO'NT NEEDED, AND YOU NEED TO EAT IT TO LIVE ???


Nothing


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

st1984 said:


> Nothing


WHATS FAT CAN'T WALK AND LIVES TO TALK SHIT!!!



OHH AND DRIVES A $800 SCOOTER JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

LOOK OUT VALLE OMARS NEXT SCAM OMAR AUTOBODY AND CUSTOM SHOP HA HA AND I LIVE JUST TO TALK SHIT TO DUMB ASSHOLES


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

CHEERLEADERS SHOULD STAY OFF LAY IT LOW , LAY IT LOW IS FOR PEOPLE THAT DRIVE LOWS NOT JUST LITTLE PUPPIES THAT HANG THEIR HEAD OUT SIDE THEIR FREINDS RIDES !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THATS YOUR BEST JAJAJAJAJJJAAAAA

OMAR TRECE TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> jjeeffee by familiagrafix, on Flickr



Getting CUT AND BUFFED SKKUSTOMZ


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Getting CUT AND BUFFED SKKUSTOMZ


nice pic player!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> nice pic player!!!!!!


THANKS PROFE I'LL BE POSTING PICS OF THE WORK SOON SO MY HATTERS CAN HAVE A SHIT FIT JAJAJAJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKKUSTOMZ TTT



E=OMAR TRECE;14934648]
israellss111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


israelscolage by familiagrafix, on Flickr


israell1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CRG2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of the day


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH[/SUP] 2012


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

IM GONNA LOOK FOR SOME PICTURES FOR YOU TO HOOK IT UP ILL PM THEM TO YOU



OMAR TRECE said:


> THANKS PROFE I'LL BE POSTING PICS OF THE WORK SOON SO MY HATTERS CAN HAVE A SHIT FIT JAJAJAJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> IM GONNA LOOK FOR SOME PICTURES FOR YOU TO HOOK IT UP ILL PM THEM TO YOU


Anytime PROFE!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

Indio123 said:


> putting a rim on a bumper kit.for a fellow rider


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

El Profe said:


> CHEERLEADERS SHOULD STAY OFF LAY IT LOW , LAY IT LOW IS FOR PEOPLE THAT DRIVE LOWS NOT JUST LITTLE PUPPIES THAT HANG THEIR HEAD OUT SIDE THEIR FREINDS RIDES !!!


:rofl:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> :rofl:


Nice OVI cheerleader !!!!!!
I wish you had the balls to say something other then cheer TONTIN


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> LOOK OUT VALLE OMARS NEXT SCAM OMAR AUTOBODY AND CUSTOM SHOP HA HA AND I LIVE JUST TO TALK SHIT TO DUMB ASSHOLES


SOMETHING YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT YOU ONLY PANT YOUR CARS ONCE AND KEEP THEM LIKE THAT FOR EVER JAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SOMETHING YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT YOU ONLY PANT YOUR CARS ONCE AND KEEP THEM LIKE THAT FOR EVER JAJAJAJAJAJ


With paint jobs like mine that all you need and the way I take care of them they last forever maybe if you ever have a paint job you know what I am talking about dumd ass


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

COFFE SHOP SAT ON FRED WARING AND JEFFERSON 7am


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Anytime PROFE!


Garcias carnal


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

KLASSICKcc said:


> uffin:uffin:uffin:


What's up goofy. What it do.


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up goofy. What it do.


JUST KICKIN IT HOMIE SMOKIN DOE uffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> With paint jobs like mine that all you need and the way I take care of them they last forever maybe if you ever have a paint job you know what I am talking about dumd ass


2 shows a year yea I can see that. OHH WAIT YOUR SO CHEAP YOU RATHER SIT OUTSIDE THE SHOW CHEAP ASS YOU WILL NEVER CHANGE YOU WON'T EVEN SPIT SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO BUY WATER JAJAJAJAJAA BABAS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

KLASSICKcc said:


> JUST KICKIN IT HOMIE SMOKIN DOE uffin:


Right on at the DMV


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Right on at the DMV


:thumbsup:uffin::420:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Right on at the DMV


i hate that place.....:machinegun:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

KLASSICKcc said:


> :thumbsup:uffin::420:


:no:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [/Q
> 
> 
> MIRAINA TROKITA


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

VALLEY'S FINEST C.C TTT:wave::wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

getting a 42 inch sunroof in the next week.........................................


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody know what car these seats came off of so i can look at the junk yard?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> getting a 42 inch sunroof in the next week.........................................


:thumbsup:its going to look sick.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

look what i found in my 58 q panel....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

borachos..........


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 2 shows a year yea I can see that. OHH WAIT YOUR SO CHEAP YOU RATHER SIT OUTSIDE THE SHOW CHEAP ASS YOU WILL NEVER CHANGE YOU WON'T EVEN SPIT SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO BUY WATER JAJAJAJAJAA BABAS


I have paid mone entry fee in one month that you have all your life dumb ass !!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> I have paid more entry fee in one month that you have all your life dumb ass !!!


and your write I don't buy water I buy BEER !! ha ha you don't take a shower so you don't have pay too much on your water bill pendejo


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Chet u had panchorelos glasses in there


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> I have paid mone entry fee in one month that you have all your life dumb ass !!!


Ok baller not when it's $40.00 JAJAJAJA 
CHEAP ASS PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPEN PANSITTAS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> and your write I don't buy water I buy BEER !! ha ha you don't take a shower so you don't have pay too much on your water bill pendejo


YOUR TO OLD FOR THIS OVIDIO GO TRU TO CLEAN ONE TIRE ON YOU CAR I DARE YOU FATIMA


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

done


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Ok baller not when it's $40.00 JAJAJAJA
> CHEAP ASS PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPEN PANSITTAS


What have you paid Bitch I heard you gave a BJ for the paint job on your RUCA's top


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREET KINGZ IN 2010 dr George show


































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> What have you paid Bitch I heard you gave a BJ for the paint job on your RUCA's top


I DIDTHE WORK MYSELF BABAS I GUESS I AM CHILUDO JAJAJA
IS THIS YOUR BEST SHOT ESA YOUR RUNING OUT OF MATERIAL LOCA HATER GONNA HATE ANYTHING ON ME ESA HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY 25 YEARS AGO


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :no:


:inout:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

ttt


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I DIDTHE WORK MYSELF BABAS I GUESS I AM CHILUDO JAJAJA
> IS THIS YOUR BEST SHOT ESA YOUR RUNING OUT OF MATERIAL LOCA HATER GONNA HATE ANYTHING ON ME ESA HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY 25 YEARS AGO


NO WONDER IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT !!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

KLASSICKcc said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:whats up guffy still smoking that shit.....


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :thumbsup:whats up guffy still smoking that shit.....


simon homie u know me uffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> NO WONDER IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT !!


Look better then yours post some pics esa


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Look better then yours post some pics esa


Wow post ha ha ha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

paint stripping all last week and only got me trunk lid done haha..:buttkick:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

COFFE SHOP TOMORROW LOT OF NICE RIDES JEFERSON AMD FRED WARING SEE YOU ALL THERE!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> COFFE SHOP TOMORROW LOT OF NICE RIDES JEFERSON AMD FRED WARING SEE YOU ALL THERE!


GREAT OMAR WHAT ARE YOU TAKING ?? " OH YOUR RUCAS CAR WITH THAT BAD ASS TOP YOU DID PENDEJO. HA HA HA


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> COFFE SHOP TOMORROW LOT OF NICE RIDES JEFERSON AMD FRED WARING SEE YOU ALL THERE!











SAM AND INDIO ARE READY TO ROLL......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> GREAT OMAR WHAT ARE YOU TAKING ?? " OH YOUR RUCAS CAR WITH THAT BAD ASS TOP YOU DID PENDEJO. HA HA HA


Simon ESA your welcome to come no charge just the way you like it CHEAP ASS ! OH CTM!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Simon ESA your welcome to come no charge just the way you like it CHEAP ASS ! OH CTM!!!!


OHHHHH WAIT NO FREE FOOD JUST STAY HOME AND WATCH YOUR CARTOONS !!!! FATIMA!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

BAD ASSSSSS......


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OHHHHH WAIT NO FREE FOOD JUST STAY HOME AND WATCH YOUR CARTOONS !!!! FATIMA!


HEY BITCH I WILL PAY FOR BREAKFEST I BUY PURO WINNE FOR YOU !!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 432085
> View attachment 432086
> View attachment 432087
> paint stripping all last week and only got me trunk lid done haha..:buttkick:


Hey homies good job at least you not a cheerleader like Omar !!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> COFFE SHOP TOMORROW LOT OF NICE RIDES JEFERSON AMD FRED WARING SEE YOU ALL THERE!


NOT YOURS HA JA HA JA HA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7198 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7197 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7188 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7183 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7154 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7152 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7132 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7125 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6948 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6917 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOODTIMES AT STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ THANKS VIEJITOS AND WE RIDIN WE HAD A BLAST STREET KINGZ TTT


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0805 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Car Clubs Supporting!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

STREET KINGS I HOPE YOUR NOT PAYING ANY RENT CAUSE THE BLDG IS IIN FORECLOSURE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PS CHOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MORNING COFFE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

VALLE COACHELA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> MORNING COFFE


 Nice Picture Especially if I'm in it!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

El Profe said:


> STREET KINGS I HOPE YOUR NOT PAYING ANY RENT CAUSE THE BLDG IS IIN FORECLOSURE


 Not the only Building in the world. 
DSCF0808 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0798 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0799 by Bear 1953, on Flickr
Nothing but Nice Rides!! StreetKingz!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Street king i just notice that the yellow truck hasn't had a grill for a long time I know this old man who can make one for him ????


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

primer this week...42moon roof the next week got to work faster...


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0803 by Bear 1953, on Flickr StreetKingz Power!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

53bear said:


> Not the only Building in the world.
> DSCF0808 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


That's true but then he's start charging big money have you heard money is the rude of all evil


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> That's true but then he's start charging big money have you heard money is the rude of all evil


And he has you by the ball cause you have a long way to go bro


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry but I have not notice the most important thing A SPRAY BOOTH YOU KNOW TO PAINT !!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Firme skirts on the malbu that looks sharp ! What 's next lifts???


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

El Profe said:


> Sorry but I have not notice the most important thing A SPRAY BOOTH YOU KNOW TO PAINT !!!!


A spray booth is not always needed if you know what your doing . I believe your car wasn't sprayed in a booth but I could be wrong and your car looks excellent


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

92262 said:


> A spray booth is not always needed if you know what your doing . I believe your car wasn't sprayed in a booth but I could be wrong and your car looks excellent


the good thing about a booth is its less dust flying, less over spray..less dirt nips in the clear...and u can use any time of the year...for collisons centers it good for a quick blend and bake...but now u have to use it for shops or there some big fines...."voc's" cant do salvetborn that much the waterborn now.


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> the good thing about a booth is its less dust flying, less over spray..less dirt nips in the clear...and u can use any time of the year...for collisons centers it good for a quick blend and bake...but now u have to use it for shops or there some big fines...."voc's" cant do salvetborn that much the waterborn now.


Yea but you can spray without a booth if it's a certain amount and you still can use solvent paint with correct voc . But yea booth are nice


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

92262 said:


> Yea but you can spray without a booth if it's a certain amount and you still can use solvent paint with correct voc . But yea booth are nice


 yeah ill sprayed in a garoge and outside its almost the same thing just need some water on the floor for the dust...:drama:


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yea frank lopez used to spray at 6am and stop at 8 am before the dust rises from people leaving to work That the OG way to do it


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

92262 said:


> Yea frank lopez used to spray at 6am and stop at 8 am before the dust rises from people leaving to work That the OG way to do it


:wow:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

92262 said:


> A spray booth is not always needed if you know what your doing . I believe your car wasn't sprayed in a booth but I could be wrong and your car looks excellent


I am going to be like Omar WHO ARE YOU !!!! Ha ha ha


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

92262 said:


> Yea frank lopez used to spray at 6am and stop at 8 am before the dust rises from people leaving to work That the OG way to do it


 Frank was a hobby not a business WHO ARE YOU ??? ha ha ha Frankiy was a true painter LAQUER AND REAL CLEAR NOT THIS POLYURETHANE. STUFF


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> yeah ill sprayed in a garoge and outside its almost the same thing just need some water on the floor for the dust...:drama:


DON't FORGET TO TURN OFF YOUR WATER HEATER IF IT GAS !!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> yeah ill sprayed in a garoge and outside its almost the same thing just need some water on the floor for the dust...:drama:


Also is throught a chain on the axle for grounded


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

92262 said:


> Yea frank lopez used to spray at 6am and stop at 8 am before the dust rises from people leaving to work That the OG way to do it


Yes your wright that why frankie also painted the city inseptor and mayor's cars


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> DON't FORGET TO TURN OFF YOUR WATER HEATER IF IT GAS !!!


yeah no kiddin the house i was at was right there where i was spraying:loco:but he turned it off..


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

92262 said:


> A spray booth is not always needed if you know what your doing . I believe your car wasn't sprayed in a booth but I could be wrong and your car looks excellent


:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

watch out STREET KINGZ u guys have a spy passin by the shop hahahaha:roflmao:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> watch out STREET KINGZ u guys have a spy passin by the shop hahahaha:roflmao:


 He is not a Spy, he just passes by but doesn't stop....right???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> watch out STREET KINGZ u guys have a spy passin by the shop hahahaha:roflmao:


JAJAJAJA YES A BIG FAT BLIND ONE THERE IS TO SPRAY BOOTHS WITH IN 50 ft JAJAJAJAJAJAJA

I CAN SEE THE HATE IN THEM THICK ASS GLASSES JAJAJAJAJAJA
IF HE CAN SEE FROM THE STREET HE NEED TO WORK FOR NASA JAJAJAJAJA THE HATE IN THIS VALLE IS SO COMMON BUT HANI-FAT MAKES IT TO OVVIOUS !!!!!!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

53bear said:


> He is not a Spy, he just passes by but doesn't stop....right???


I am not a party CRASHER I KNOW WERE I AM NOT WANTED !!!'


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> He is not a Spy, he just passes by but doesn't stop....right???


I PASSED BY LAST NIGHT AND I SAY HIM HOLD ON THE THE FENCE AND CRYING LIKE A BABY THE HATE IS JUST MAKING US LOOK GOOD STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ IS OPEN TO ALL THE CLUBS IN THE VALLE AND OUT OF TOWN DON'T LET ONE CHUNKIE UNHEALTHY BIPOLAR HANDY-FAT ONELEGGED DRUNK GET OUR WORK TWISTED. THE SHOP HAS ALREADY WORKED WITH SEVERAL CLUBS AND WE HAVE NOTHING BUT LOVE. T




THANKS OVI FOR PROMOTING STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ WE OWE YOU


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> I am not a party CRASHER I KNOW WERE I AM NOT WANTED !!!'


OVVIOSLY YOUR NOT WANTED AT HOME SENCE YOU CAMP OUT BY THE SHOP ALL DAY JAJAJAJAAJAJAAAAAA


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

El Profe said:


> And he has you by the ball cause you have a long way to go bro


 That's why all of our rides are getting new paint jobs....because we are a club that supports one another. The name say's it all Chavez Auto!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Street king i just notice that the yellow truck hasn't had a grill for a long time I know this old man who can make one for him ????



:buttkick:*OVIDIO I JUST NOTICED YOU MISSING A LEG TO BAD YOUR FINGERS STILL WORK!!!!!!!!!!*:h5:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> STREET KINGS I HOPE YOUR NOT PAYING ANY RENT CAUSE THE BLDG IS IIN FORECLOSURE




*JUST LIKE THE COMMUNITY YOU LIVE IN 15 HOMES 120 EMPTY LOTS JAJAJAJAJA*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7761 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7751 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7733 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7713 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7693 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7693 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7664 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7662 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7644 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *JUST LIKE THE COMMUNITY YOU LIVE IN 15 HOMES 120 EMPTY LOTS JAJAJAJAJA*


You know that's why i bought here and hope they never build more homes It's GREAT like this


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7859 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7868 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7874 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7875 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7893 của jess000, trên Flickr*NIGHTMARE 66 IMPALA*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> You know that's why i bought here and hope they never build more homes It's GREAT like this


*
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
THEN WHY DO YOU KEEP COMING BACK TO THE HOOD ESA JAJAJJAA
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7919 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7938 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7952 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7961 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7970 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7797 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7804 của jess000, trên Flickr
*HANDS DOWN ONE OF THE BEST RIDES IN THE DESERT GET IN GET GAS AND GO ANYWHERE!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7899 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7979 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8003 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8011 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8014 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

YOUR WRIGHT I SHOULDN'T HATE ON ALL THE STREET KINGS ONLY CAUSE YOU GOT ONE STUIP FUCK THAT DOES ALL THE TALKING AND DOES NOTHING DOESN'T PAINT ALL HE DOES IS FIND WAYS TO MAKE EASY MONEY WITH YOU GUIES DO YOU USE HIM AS A SANDING MONKEY AT LEAST ?? Time to drink BEER AND START GETTING READY FOR THE GAME TILL TONIGHT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7938 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

NICE TOUCH ABEL!

*
IMG_7775 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

El Profe said:


> Frank was a hobby not a business WHO ARE YOU ??? ha ha ha Frankiy was a true painter LAQUER AND REAL CLEAR NOT THIS POLYURETHANE. STUFF


Im just a outsider looking in on this crap that is said on here people just need to relax on peoples hard work street kings paint jobs are coming along they will get there soon but if you don't recognize that you will never let progress happen frank was one of the best painters out here but you will let his legend die out there by letting some youngster criticize his work just to defend his friends you can't talk shit on a paint job that was done over 20 years ago I wouldnt repaint that 62 I would touch it up we OG cars like that to remind us how it was done before silver leafing and pinstripping made you a show car


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Street kings keep on doing your thing it will inspire more clubs to do what you guys are doing


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> Street kings keep on doing your thing it will inspire more clubs to do what you guys are doing


*​THANK'S WERE JUST DOING OUR BEST BUT OVIDIO IS JUST A BIG ASS HATER!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> Im just a outsider looking in on this crap that is said on here people just need to relax on peoples hard work street kings paint jobs are coming along they will get there soon but if you don't recognize that you will never let progress happen frank was one of the best painters out here but you will let his legend die out there by letting some youngster criticize his work just to defend his friends you can't talk shit on a paint job that was done over 20 years ago I wouldnt repaint that 62 I would touch it up we OG cars like that to remind us how it was done before silver leafing and pinstripping made you a show car


*​NOTHING TO DO WITH FRANK JUST OVIDIO !*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> YOUR WRIGHT I SHOULDN'T HATE ON ALL THE STREET KINGS ONLY CAUSE YOU GOT ONE STUIP FUCK THAT DOES ALL THE TALKING AND DOES NOTHING DOESN'T PAINT ALL HE DOES IS FIND WAYS TO MAKE EASY MONEY WITH YOU GUIES DO YOU USE HIM AS A SANDING MONKEY AT LEAST ?? Time to drink BEER AND START GETTING READY FOR THE GAME TILL TONIGHT


*​OMAR OMAR OMAR YOUR SPRUNG ON THIS HOMIE NEXT STOP BY MY PAD I HAVE A LIL SOMETHING FOR YOUR FATASS!*


----------



## gordie 57 (Dec 7, 2011)

STREET KINGZ!!!


----------



## gordie 57 (Dec 7, 2011)

its funny how some ppl can sell wolf tickets, and not know the customers.hahahaha... now thats either muchos huevos, or straight out retardado...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

gordie 57 said:


> its funny how some ppl can sell wolf tickets, and not know the customers.hahahaha... now thats either muchos huevos, or straight out retardado...


He's a Texano bro no true vallero heart JAJAJA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> I am not a party CRASHER I KNOW WERE I AM NOT WANTED !!!'


THE ONLY PLACE YOUR WANTED IS JACKSON AND 52 AVE ON THE SOUTH WEST CORNER !!!!!! YOU MIGHT FIT IN PERFECT. TO BAD YOU CAN'T TAKE YOUR RIDES WITH YOU


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> A spray booth is not always needed if you know what your doing . I believe your car wasn't sprayed in a booth but I could be wrong and your car looks excellent


EVERY CAR LOOKS GREAT WHEN YOU KEEP IT STASHED FOR YEARS BUT LOOK CLOSE NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT AT A FREE PICNIC THEN TELL ME HOW GOOD IT LOOKS 26 YEARS NOT BAD 15 YEARS STORED WILL DO THE TRICK love the old school stuff but the old school can't respect the new school?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> And he has you by the ball cause you have a long way to go bro


WOW ARE WORRIED ABOUT BEAR PAYING HOW CUTE. 


WE TAKE CARE OF OUR OWN WE ARE WHAT YOU THOUGHT YOU ONCE WERE STREET KINGZ HAS LOVE FOR AVERYONE AND HOOK EVERYONE UP YOU DONT HAVE TO BE IN OUR CLUB TO GET OUR TRUE DEDICATION ON YOUR RIDE-MOTORCYCLE-SCOOTER-BIKE-PEDAL CAR -PR ANYTHING WE CAN HELP WATCH AND LEARN OLD DOG WE HAVE SOME MODERN TRICK FOR YOU TO HATE ON. Can I get some VALLE LOVE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TILL THE PLATES FALL OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

=OMAR TRECE;10880416]












































 STREET KINGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> [/


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OTE=streetkingz13;9961566]























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> EVERY CAR LOOKS GREAT WHEN YOU KEEP IT STASHED FOR YEARS BUT LOOK CLOSE NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT AT A FREE PICNIC THEN TELL ME HOW GOOD IT LOOKS 26 YEARS NOT BAD 15 YEARS STORED WILL DO THE TRICK love the old school stuff but the old school can't respect the new school?


I don't sit at shows and pick apart a car then come on the Internet and talk shit about it .. I look and keep track of it's mistake and learn from it because I'm sure you don't want anyone to do that to yours


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

=streetkingz13;8973240]















































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> I don't sit at shows and pick apart a car then come on the Internet and talk shit


THANK YOU OVIDIO THE SHOE FITS SO PUT IT ON!

We don't care what it takes you just solved and wrote the perfect answer!


VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> I am not a party CRASHER I KNOW WERE I AM NOT WANTED !!!'


ur more then welcomed ovi we dont hate no one


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

92262 said:


> Street kings keep on doing your thing it will inspire more clubs to do what you guys are doing


gracias homie:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AT THE CASINO WITH SK CLUB MEMBER READY TO WATCH SOME FOOTBALL VALLE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THANK YOU OVIDIO THE SHOE FITS SO PUT IT ON!
> 
> We don't care what it takes you just solved and wrote the perfect answer!
> 
> ...


Omar you should wear the other shoe we should be proud of that 62 and don't talk shit on it for everyone to see keep it real on here and stop making this forum a joke that goes for all the Latinos on here and the street kings too


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> Omar you should wear the other shoe we should be proud of that 62 and don't talk shit on it for everyone to see keep it real on here and stop making this forum a joke that goes for all the Latinos on here and the street kings too


I HAVEN'T A CLUE ON WHO YOU ARE SO I'LL JUST GO BACK RESPONDING TO OVIDIO SORRY BRO BUT YOU DON'T GET THE BEEF BETWEEN ME AND OVIDIOS BITCH ASS SO ENJOY YOUR DAY BRO WHO EVER YOU ARE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> Omar you should wear the other shoe we should be proud of that 62 and don't talk shit on it for everyone to see keep it real on here and stop making this forum a joke that goes for all the Latinos on here and the street kings too


OHH ANS FCK OVIDIO AND HIS 62-65 he's his own man let him limp his lamb ass by the shop!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

92262 said:


> Omar you should wear the other shoe we should be proud of that 62 and don't talk shit on it for everyone to see keep it real on here and stop making this forum a joke that goes for all the Latinos on here and the street kings too


keep the clubs out of this homie that beef is between omar and ovidio


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3630 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7970 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7996 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7789 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7075 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7072 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7047 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6963 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6936 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6918 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6905 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6893 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6837 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6744 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6740 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6739 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7372 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


*​Salud Jefe pura Tecate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7441 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​Super Clean 1952 Chevy with all the Goodie's and Chicali Plates!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7387 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*1938 Super Clean Bomb from Chicali Illusiones C.C.

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*C.E.O Of Realistic San Luis Mexico*



IMG_7266 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6744 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6837 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8069 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8068 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8008 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7961 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7943 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7970 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CHARGING THE BATTERIES FOR NEXT WEEKEND........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

YUMA AZ HERE WE COME......


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR STOP WITH THE WE YOU DON'T HAVE SHIT !!! GET SOME THING SO YOU CAN GET THE RESPECT YOU WANT BUT LIKE I TOLD YOU YOU FIRST HAVE TO EARN IT YOU DON'T GET RESPECT BY KISSING EVERYBODIES ASS ! AND STOP TRYING TO MAKE MONEY OFF THE VALLEYS CAR CLUBS !!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CHARGING THE BATTERIES FOR NEXT WEEKEND........


shes alittle dusty but ready to win some cash


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> YUMA AZ HERE WE COME......


how does indio get in there?:scrutinize:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> shes alittle dusty but ready to win some cash


BEEN SITTING IN THE GARAGE ....BUT LETS WIN SOME MONEY.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> how does indio get in there?:scrutinize:


SUNROOF HOMIE....HA HA HA..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

mirror 42...wanted to do a 44 but might be overkill on my regal haha...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> OMAR STOP WITH THE WE YOU DON'T HAVE SHIT !!! GET SOME THING SO YOU CAN GET THE RESPECT YOU WANT BUT LIKE I TOLD YOU YOU FIRST HAVE TO EARN IT YOU DON'T GET RESPECT BY KISSING EVERYBODIES ASS ! AND STOP TRYING TO MAKE MONEY OFF THE VALLEYS CAR CLUBS !!




I HAVE MORE RESPECT THEN YOUR FATASS ESA AND IM HALF YOUR AGE SO A LIL ADVICE CTM AND GO CLEAN YOUR WHITE WALLS FOR THE NEXT SCHEDLED SHOW!

The day your ass DIE'S I'LL BRING OUT MY RIDE TO CELEBRATE LIFE WITHOUT HATE!!!!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> EVERY CAR LOOKS GREAT WHEN YOU KEEP IT STASHED FOR YEARS BUT LOOK CLOSE NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT AT A FREE PICNIC THEN TELL ME HOW GOOD IT LOOKS 26 YEARS NOT BAD 15 YEARS STORED WILL DO THE TRICK love the old school stuff but the old school can't respect the new school?


SORRY MY CAR HAS NEVER BEEN STORED I HAD NOT DRIVEN IT FOR FIVE YEARS BUT I HAD HOMMIES DRIVE ME IT WAS PARKED FOR AT LESS 3 month wild i HAD the motor replace and installed new hydros design by me


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 432939
> mirror 42...wanted to do a 44 but might be overkill on my regal haha...


LOOKS RUSTY .....THAT SUCKS....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> LOOKS RUSTY .....THAT SUCKS....


the skin? yeah but im not going to use it...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> SORRY MY CAR HAS NEVER BEEN STORED I HAD NOT DRIVEN IT FOR FIVE YEARS BUT I HAD HOMMIES DRIVE ME IT WAS PARKED FOR AT LESS 3 month wild i HAD the motor replace and installed new hydros design by me


YOUR STILL A DUMB ASS NO MATER WHAT YOUR CARS LOOK LIKE SHIT DO SOMETHING NEW ALREADY SAME 20 YEARS OTHER THEN CLEAN WHITE WALLS THERE FKN UGLY LIKE YOUR ASS


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> the skin? yeah but im not going to use it...


WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO USE...HIT UP THE GUYS FROM CALIFORNIA SUNROOFS.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Valley for those that have a 65 SUPER SPORT I HAVE THE DOUBLE BUMPER PEICES THEY DON'T go on IMPALAS JUST THE SUPER SPORTS. For sale


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

t.t.t


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

i got a 1993 ford ranger xlt 4.0L with 158,512 miles for sale if any need it...2Gs


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Valley for those that have a 65 SUPER SPORT I HAVE THE DOUBLE BUMPER PEICES THEY DON'T go on IMPALAS JUST THE SUPER SPORTS. For sale


Stick them up your ass ESA


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO USE...HIT UP THE GUYS FROM CALIFORNIA SUNROOFS.


im going to fold the edges in with clamps..just mark and fold in no cuting needed ill post pics when i do it...:thumbsup:yeah if i cant do it ill hit them up:biggrin:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOUR STILL A DUMB ASS NO MATER WHAT YOUR CARS LOOK LIKE SHIT DO SOMETHING NEW ALREADY SAME 20 YEARS OTHER THEN CLEAN WHITE WALLS THERE FKN UGLY LIKE YOUR ASS


PENDEJO MY CAR IS A VALLEY LEGEND IT ONE OF THE FIRST RIDES FROM THE VALLE THAT CAME OUT IN LOWRIDER MAG QVO AND 3 TIMES ON KRESQ NEWS YOU SEE WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT YOUR NOBODY YOUR JUST TRYING TO Make a name for your self to make money on the valley CAR CLUBS !!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> im going to fold the edges in with clamps..just mark and fold in no cuting needed ill post pics when i do it...:thumbsup:yeah if i cant do it ill hit them up:biggrin:


GOOD LUCK.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> PENDEJO MY CAR IS A VALLEY LEGEND IT ONE OF THE FIRST RIDES FROM THE VALLE THAT CAME OUT IN LOWRIDER MAG QVO AND 3 TIMES ON KRESQ NEWS YOU SEE WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT YOUR NOBODY YOUR JUST TRYING TO Make a name for your self to make money on the valley CAR CLUBS !!!


YOUR LIVING IN THE PAST OVIDIO IT'S NOT THE 80 YOUR RESPECT WENT OUT THE DOOR MANY MOONS AGO JUST SIT IN YOUR FANCY GATED COMUNITY AND LOOK AT YOUR CARS AND REMEMBER THE PAST THAT'S ALL YOU HAVE YOUR TIME HAS PASSED STOP BY ANYTIME ESA YOU JAVE A OPEN DOOR STOP HATING ON ME IF I DON'T HAVE SHIT GO TO THE NEXT ONE YOU CAN'T STOP MY TALENT AND IF ANYONE HAS ANYTHING TO SAY TO ME SPEAK UP IT'S ALL GOOD I HAVE PLENTY OF HOMIES AMD A COUPLE OF HATERS NO STOPING ME ESA.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Pedjo go out and buy some THING YOU GOT ALL THE HOCK UPS SO YOU KNOW WHAT IT TAKES NOT JUST TAKE PHOTOS AND THINK YOUR IN THIS GAME !!!! You make banners you do gold left you paint dam if your so talented were you RIDE !!! That why you should just keep the FUCK OUT AND STOP KISSING ASS !!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

JAVI I SEE YOU G


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> im going to fold the edges in with clamps..just mark and fold in no cuting needed ill post pics when i do it...:thumbsup:yeah if i cant do it ill hit them up:biggrin:


You know bro sometimes it better to leave it up to the PROS have you heard the old saying LO BARATO SALE CARO !!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Pedjo go out and buy some THING YOU GOT ALL THE HOCK UPS SO YOU KNOW WHAT IT TAKES NOT JUST TAKE PHOTOS AND THINK YOUR IN THIS GAME !!!! You make banners you do gold left you paint dam if your so talented were you RIDE !!! That why you should just keep the FUCK OUT AND STOP KISSING ASS !!!!



OMAR TRECE DON'T KISS ASS TO NO ONE ESA YOU HAVE ME CONFUSED WITH SOMEONE ELSE AND IM NOT GONNA LET YOUR FAT ASS THINK YOU GOT THE BEST OF ME YOU GONNA DIE WISHING YOU CAN SEE ME RIDING MY WAGON KAJAJAJAJA

ILL TAKE SOME PICS AND TAPE THEM TO YOUR HEADSTONE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> You know bro sometimes it better to leave it up to the PROS have you heard the old saying LO BARATO SALE CARO !!


DAMN TEXANO WRITES IN SPANISH!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

El Profe said:


> You know bro sometimes it better to leave it up to the PROS have you heard the old saying LO BARATO SALE CARO !!


what does that mean?...im a person that trys anything to learn some thing no matter what it costs..im shore thats how the pro learned...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> :rimshot:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> Pedjo go out and buy some THING YOU GOT ALL THE HOCK UPS SO YOU KNOW WHAT IT TAKES NOT JUST TAKE PHOTOS AND THINK YOUR IN THIS GAME !!!! You make banners you do gold left you paint dam if your so talented were you RIDE !!! That why you should just keep the FUCK OUT AND STOP KISSING ASS !!!!



20YEARS So I can have some respect like you jajajajaja


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

this go out the omar and el profe....:biggrin:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> what does that mean?...im a person that trys anything to learn some thing no matter what it costs..im shore thats how the pro learned...


Good thing good luck


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 20YEARS So I can have some respect like you jajajajaja


You see that the problem all you talk is you want respect i don't give a fuck about respect never had don't need it pendejo


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> You see that the problem all you talk is you want respect i don't give a fuck about respect never had don't need it pendejo


All you are is a lambe aguevos


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> You see that the problem all you talk is you want respect i don't give a fuck about respect never had don't need it pendejo


THEN YOU NEED ATENTION I GET IT !! 


WELL I DON'T NEED ANYTHING FROM
YOU SO GO TRY AND TIE YOUR SHOES THAT WILL KEEP YOU BUSY FOR ABOUT 3 hrs


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> All you are is a lambe aguevos


And FYI born in PATERSON NORTHERN CALIF IN THE VALLEY SINCE 1963. NOT IN MEXICLI LIKE YOU


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> And FYI born in PATERSON NORTHERN CALIF IN THE VALLEY SINCE 1963. NOT IN MEXICLI LIKE YOU


I see y you hate me so much your a fkn BUSTER AMD THEY CALL ME OMAR TRECE PINCHI NORTENO CAGADO 
AND NO I WAS BORN IN THE US OF A ESA JAJAJA

PINCHI NORTENO THAT SOLVED ALL MY ISSUES IM DONE WITH YOU 


YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW Y YOU HATE ON ME MUST BE THE 13


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

El Profe said:


> And FYI born in PATERSON NORTHERN CALIF IN THE VALLEY SINCE 1963. NOT IN MEXICLI LIKE YOU


NO WONDER YOU WENT RED ON THE 65 AND YOUR SUCH A RAT ONLY THE NORTHENERS ARE LIKE THAT SO YOU STILL HAVE RED RAGS IN YOUR GARAGE?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NO GANG BANGING /LOWRIDERS ARE FROM SOUTH/NORTH/EAST/WEST ITS ONE LOVE


OMAR TRECE said:


> I see y you hate me so much your a fkn BUSTER AMD THEY CALL ME OMAR TRECE PINCHI NORTENO CAGADO
> AND NO I WAS BORN IN THE US OF A ESA JAJAJA
> 
> PINCHI NORTENO THAT SOLVED ALL MY ISSUES IM DONE WITH YOU
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> NO GANG BANGING /LOWRIDERS ARE FROM SOUTH/NORTH/EAST/WEST ITS ONE LOVE


what homie im a streight out norththeno!....naw just joking I.E for life haha


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




shoresmokesalot760 said:


> this go out the omar and el profe....:biggrin:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE DON'T KISS ASS TO NO ONE ESA YOU HAVE ME CONFUSED WITH SOMEONE ELSE AND IM NOT GONNA LET YOUR FAT ASS THINK YOU GOT THE BEST OF ME YOU GONNA DIE WISHING YOU CAN SEE ME RIDING MY WAGON KAJAJAJAJA
> 
> ILL TAKE SOME PICS AND TAPE THEM TO YOUR HEADSTONE!


. THERE YOU IT GOING TO TAKE THAT LONG ?????


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn u vatos need to stop this shit both of u r actin like high skool kids people wanna get on here to see pics of lowriders and comunicate with of people,they dont wanna get on here to read all this bullshit u vatos write on here u guys r makin the valle and both of the car clubs look bad


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

EVERYONE JUST STAY THE FICK OUT OF ME AND OVIDIOS SHIT TALKING IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT THEN YOU POST PICS I'VE BEEN TAKING CARE OF BUSINESS HERE FOR A MIN SO DON'T GET ALL HARD WITH ME. FUCK. OVIDIO AND HIS 62-65 impalas IF YOU CAN'T UNDERSTAND THE BEEF STAY THE FUCK OUT. 




AND FUCK THE NORTHENERS.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

streetkingz13 said:


> Damn u vatos need to stop this shit both of u r actin like high skool kids people wanna get on here to see pics of lowriders and comunicate with of people,they dont wanna get on here to read all this bullshit u vatos write on here u guys r makin the valle and both of the car clubs look bad


Real talk


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

got me some new uppers for my 73 rag nice doin biznezz with the homie from Latino classics


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

REAL TALK LET SOME ONE SAY SOMETHING ABOUT YOU RUCA AND KIDS THEN SEE IF IT'S REAL TALK


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[


TRECE;15121831]
IMG_7075 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7072 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7047 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6963 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6936 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6918 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6905 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6893 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6837 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6744 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6740 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6739 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

E=OMAR TRECE;15121712]
IMG_7970 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7996 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> REAL TALK LET SOME ONE SAY SOMETHING ABOUT YOU RUCA AND KIDS THEN SEE IF IT'S REAL TALK


YOU TELL THEM ASSHOLE


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

Indio123 said:


> Real talk


:thumbsup:


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> REAL TALK LET SOME ONE SAY SOMETHING ABOUT YOU RUCA AND KIDS THEN SEE IF IT'S REAL TALK


That's what happens when you open the door to shit talking ... Let that shit go and out do him with your ride that how you should lowride .... Just my opinion and he is a man he will watch what he says next time


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Indio123 said:


> got me some new uppers for my 73 rag nice doin biznezz with the homie from Latino classics


This are nice and clean fab work


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> That's what happens when you open the door to shit talking ... Let that shit go and out do him with your ride that how you should lowride .... Just my opinion and he is a man he will watch what he says next time


TRUE IM DONE WITH THESE FOOLS I'LL JUST DO MY THING WITH MY CAMERA AND MY TALENT GRACIAS BRO!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

*We should make a new Thread and call it the Olvidio and Omar Show!!!!:twak:*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

53bear said:


> *We should make a new Thread and call it the Olvidio and Omar Show!!!!:twak:*


Your bro but imagen what lay low cv there more on lay low because this fool and me then ever why do you think top dog don't step in


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> NO GANG BANGING /LOWRIDERS ARE FROM SOUTH/NORTH/EAST/WEST ITS ONE LOVE


YOU WERE IN MEXICALI WEY


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> YOU WERE IN MEXICALI WEY


Sorry wrong reply


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

El Profe said:


> Your bro but imagen what lay low cv there more on lay low because this fool and me then ever why do you think top dog don't step in


Naw you got it twisted that's not why people are on here it because of the pics and the up and coming things out here ... There is more than just CV people on here show some respect for the low riders out here... Go on off topic and play your little game with Omar think about it this shit is Off Topic anyways its about the CV lowriders all come to a agreement to shut this forum down


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

92262 said:


> Naw you got it twisted that's not why people are on here it because of the pics and the up and coming things out here ... There is more than just CV people on here show some respect for the low riders out here... Go on off topic and play your little game with Omar think about it this shit is Off Topic anyways its about the CV lowriders all come to a agreement to shut this forum down


Go all over lay it low it the same shit every where!!!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Valle help me out.. I need front fillers and bezels for 87 regal...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Valle help me out.. I need front fillers and bezels for 87 regal...


Hit up Orlando he has a full set


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Orlando got the complete header panel for sale!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yea I don't really need the whole clip but if I can get a good deal I might pick it up for sure


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_6837 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

COMPLETE PAINT JOB...


----------



## holyprophacy (Dec 19, 2008)

STILL GOT THAT BOOTY KIT FOR SALE IF ANYONE WANTS IT OR KNOWS ANYONE LOOKING...LET ME KNOW. 
https://post.craigslist.org/manage/2827988565


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

holyprophacy said:


> STILL GOT THAT BOOTY KIT FOR SALE IF ANYONE WANTS IT OR KNOWS ANYONE LOOKING...LET ME KNOW.
> https://post.craigslist.org/manage/2827988565


How much?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RF_RiDER said:


> Valle help me out.. I need front fillers and bezels for 87 regal...










i got one passenger side clean no rips


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Valley for those that have a 65 SUPER SPORT I HAVE THE DOUBLE BUMPER PEICES THEY DON'T go on IMPALAS JUST THE SUPER SPORTS. For sale


FOR SALE FOR SALE


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> FOR SALE FOR SALE


The bottom double bumper


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Profe said:


> The bottom double bumper


Post pics i might have a buyer and how much


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RF_RiDER said:


> Valle help me out.. I need front fillers and bezels for 87 regal...


:facepalm:i had my orig ones but i sold them...sorry.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> COMPLETE PAINT JOB...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> i got one passenger side clean no rips


That's the one i Need PM me a price bro :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7961 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*NEW CHROME FOR GABRIEL'S 64 SS IMPALA MOLDED A ARM'S DONE AT STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ!*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7961 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> *NEW CHROME FOR GABRIEL'S 64 SS IMPALA MOLDED A ARM'S DONE AT STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ!*


looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7789 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7751 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7938 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7875 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_7893 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_7874 của jess000, trên Flickr

IMG_7859 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7789 by familiagrafix, on Flickr




IMG_7775 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7609 của jess000, trên Flickr

*STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ 
THANK YOU TO ALL THAT HELP SHOW LOVE AND SUPPORT 
VIEJITOS
ESTILO VALLERO
NEW ILLUSIONS
AND STREET KINGZ MEMBERS
GETTING READY FOR YUMA ON SAT.!! *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitos1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:no more shoresmokesalot760 soon....Roachkilla87 will be next...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :drama:no more shoresmokesalot760 soon....Roachkilla87 will be next...


YOU NEED TO GO WITH RAID87


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU NEED TO GO WITH RAID87


please tell me that not short for raiders.....:loco:haha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> viejitos1 của jess000, trên Flickr


snow cones!:cheesy:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> please tell me that not short for raiders.....:loco:haha


Raid spray roach killa


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Raid spray roach killa


haha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

KLASSICKcc said:


> :inout:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> got me some new uppers for my 73 rag nice doin biznezz with the homie from Latino classics


Just got back from the chrome shop he said he never seen that quality of work well I guest that the difference between PROS AND AMTEURS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANK YOU ROYAL FANTASIES FOR STOPING BY THE SHOP WE GOT THE BOOTH READY FOR YOU AND YOUR BLAZER PANCHITO HIT US UP!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Just got back from the chrome shop he said he never seen that quality of work well I guest that the difference between PROS AND AMTEURS


yeah bro looks clean...un like some amteurs that leave some pits in the welds that the chromers hate to fix...:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

KLASSICKcc said:


> :facepalm:


 whats up with your phone?...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

latinoclassics said:


> Just got back from the chrome shop he said he never seen that quality of work well I guest that the difference between PROS AND AMTEURS


Thanks


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THANK YOU ROYAL FANTASIES FOR STOPING BY THE SHOP WE GOT THE BOOTH READY FOR YOU AND YOUR BLAZER PANCHITO HIT US UP!


L.R.D AND WE RIDIN STOP BY THE SHOP. GOOD DAY LAYITLOW VIDEO WILL BE ON LINE TONIGHT I WILL POST A LINK IN THE AM LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES ALL FROM THE VALLE DE COACHELLA!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

GLASSHOUSE for sale


--click here--> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/324733-1976-impala-custom.html


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=635&q=1955+international+truck&gbv=2&oq=1955+international+truck&aq=f&aqi=g1g-S2&aql=&gs_sm=12&gs_upl=222l7586l0l9250l23l22l0l7l7l1l1001l2673l6-2.1l3l0#hl=en&safe=active&gbv=2&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=1956+international+truck&pbx=1&oq=1956+international+truck&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=5357l6109l4l6911l2l2l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=8f2c04f7c80f9d0c&biw=1280&bih=635


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6590845841/][/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6590845841/]sk22 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*CLICK LINK IF YOU HAVE ANY DOUBT WITH THIS TRUCK'S AUTHENTICITY !!!! 
HERE YOU GO ABEL!*[/URL]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK7 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*SAT FEB 11th STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB
REPIN YUMA CAR SHOW AND DR GEORGE IN INDIAN WELLS!!!!!!!!!!!!
all clubs going to Yuma rep it on LayItLow!!!!! *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THANK YOU ROYAL FANTASIES FOR STOPING BY THE SHOP WE GOT THE BOOTH READY FOR YOU AND YOUR BLAZER PANCHITO HIT US UP!


you got to ask me acouple days in advance if you want to rent my spray booth .......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> you got to ask me acouple days in advance if you want to rent my spray booth .......


WERE GONNA USE IT AT NIGHT WHEN YOU SLEEP JAJAJAJAJAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*​WAIT IS THERE A SPRAY BOOTH IN OUR SIDE CANT SEE IT FROM THE STREET!!!!! JAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJJA*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3204 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3206 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3213 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


came out good... i like how they started shooting and lrd started hiting the switchs.....:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6744 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

PIC FROM LAST YEARS DR GOERGE CAR SHOW IN INDIAN WELLS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> WERE GONNA USE IT AT NIGHT WHEN YOU SLEEP JAJAJAJAJAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *​WAIT IS THERE A SPRAY BOOTH IN OUR SIDE CANT SEE IT FROM THE STREET!!!!! JAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJJA*



NICE GOOD LUCK..LOL


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SOLITOS 66 IMPALA..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:thumbsup:i would drive it.....haha


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ME AND SOLITO......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> came out good... i like how they started shooting and lrd started hiting the switchs.....:biggrin:



THATS THE PLAN MAKE IT SEEM LIKE THERE SHOOTING BUT THERE HITTING SWITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> NICE GOOD LUCK..LOL


NA JK YOU KNOW THE DRILL WE ALWAY'S ASK FIRST BUT ON WINDY DAY'S WE SPRAY OUTSIDE IN THE BACK!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3630 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

i passed by that street when they were filming that video... nice video thought keep pushing the coachella valley


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ELPROFELF by familiagrafix, on Flickr

HERE YOU GO PROFE!

OMAR TRECE 
 
ElProfeJose


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://youtu.be/Iu-fH2qfgvg


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FIRME !!!! 


OMAR TRECE said:


> http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=635&q=1955+international+truck&gbv=2&oq=1955+international+truck&aq=f&aqi=g1g-S2&aql=&gs_sm=12&gs_upl=222l7586l0l9250l23l22l0l7l7l1l1001l2673l6-2.1l3l0#hl=en&safe=active&gbv=2&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=1956+international+truck&pbx=1&oq=1956+international+truck&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=5357l6109l4l6911l2l2l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=8f2c04f7c80f9d0c&biw=1280&bih=635
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6590845841/][/URL]
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

my boy manny cutty at how high hydrolics...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CEASARS IMPALA....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


damn just my type too...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Dayummmm player. Looks BIEN FIRME!!! GRACIAS.


OMAR TRECE said:


> ELPROFELF by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> HERE YOU GO PROFE!
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Dayummmm player. Looks BIEN FIRME!!! GRACIAS.


ANYTIME BRO!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT for the valle


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST TTMFT


OMAR TRECE said:


> ELPROFELF by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> HERE YOU GO PROFE!
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST TTMFT



LFPLAQUE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)

OMAR TRECE 
92262 Q-VOLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7047 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6936 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Check out my photos i've taken from various car shows/ Club BBq's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop.html


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

From the great Chip Foose " thing that made ugly don't have to stay ugly " that why were there one you add two were there five you remove one , were you don't " have one you add" you chop you lower that what you call CUSTOM !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Valle what's cracking. Omar que onda player.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Valle what's cracking. Omar que onda player.


Over on your side of town any bombs for SALE ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Valle what's cracking. Omar que onda player.


JUST RIGHT HERE WORKING ON CUSTOM CARS


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

i polished some moldings yesterday and it looks like some clear or something on there..its like i burned it anybody had this problem?


----------



## 86candy (Nov 4, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i polished some moldings yesterday and it looks like some clear or something on there..its like i burned it anybody had this problem?
> View attachment 434800
> View attachment 434801


There anodized, you have to take it off if you want to polish them nice


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

86candy said:


> There anodized, you have to take it off if you want to polish them nice


so it like protects it?...how do i take it off?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE VALLE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*GOOD DAY AT THE SHOP FINISHED TRINI'S GAS TANK COLORSAND AND BUFFED GOT RED'S MATERIAL IN FOR SOME WHITE GOLD LEAFING FOR HIS TRUCK RED RED WINE FROM ESTILO VALLERO C.C.
ABEL STOP BY FROM NEW ILLUSIONS HIS MATERIAL IS READY FOR HIS RIMS HE'S READY TO DROP THEM OFF ON MONDAY!
CHUCK FILMS AND LRD FROM WERIDIN STOPED BY WE WATCHED THE VIDEO LIKE 10 TIMES TODAY JAJAJAJAAJ!!
GOT THE ENGINE AND NEW BATTERIES IN CROWN ROYAL READY FOR THE YUMA SHOW ON SAT.
GOOD DAY THANK YOU GOD AND ALL THE LOVE THE LOWRIDER RAZA IS SHOWING STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ!!

*
IMG_8069 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7970 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*

*


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

(((( KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY PRES. TOP CONTENDERS ))))


March 25 2012

*Double tree Hotel 100 The City Dr S, Orange CA*

best 30s 200 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best 40s 200 dollars cash
best 50s 200 dollars cash
best 60s 200 dollars cash
best 70s 200 dollars cash
best 80s 200 dollars cash
best 90s 200 dollars cash
best SUV DUB 200 dollars cash
best DUB CAR 200 dollars cash
best bomb truck 200 dollars as of 1/31/12
best lowrider Bike 1st place 100 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best lowrider Bike 2nd place 50 dollars cash as of 2/7/12


best of show 300 dollars as of 1/31/12

1st place only cash prize 200 

Peter Tapia (714)391-5133 Lowrider show info 
Rudy (714) 713-3124 Lowrider show info 

EACH CAR WILL GET 2 Wristbands ONLY


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

FOR GET THE LOVE. COUNT THE MONEY YOU MADE THEN CALL IT A GOOD DAY !!!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> 31 Years And Still Looking Good!! :biggrin:


When we WERE young


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

there is a 54 for sale on craigs list for $7500 looks like flat black red rims??? looks good in the picture...



El Profe said:


> Over on your side of town any bombs for SALE ?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

looking good OMAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!




OMAR TRECE said:


> *GOOD DAY AT THE SHOP FINISHED TRINI'S GAS TANK COLORSAND AND BUFFED GOT RED'S MATERIAL IN FOR SOME WHITE GOLD LEAFING FOR HIS TRUCK RED RED WINE FROM ESTILO VALLERO C.C.
> ABEL STOP BY FROM NEW ILLUSIONS HIS MATERIAL IS READY FOR HIS RIMS HE'S READY TO DROP THEM OFF ON MONDAY!
> CHUCK FILMS AND LRD FROM WERIDIN STOPED BY WE WATCHED THE VIDEO LIKE 10 TIMES TODAY JAJAJAJAAJ!!
> GOT THE ENGINE AND NEW BATTERIES IN CROWN ROYAL READY FOR THE YUMA SHOW ON SAT.
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

good video!!


OMAR TRECE said:


> http://youtu.be/Iu-fH2qfgvg


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> so it like protects it?...how do i take it off?


:ugh:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> good video!!


nice we was crusing that day:thumbsup:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :ugh:


 I hear you use lye to take it off. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-p....html?highlight=how+to+polish+stainless+steel


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

its on march 3rd car show realy for life cancer more info n flyer coming up hope ALL car cubs n solos riders can support a very good cause lots of activtys food games n youll be able to have a picnic with your car club NEW ILLUSIONS cc has a relay team there FLYER OUT SOON if we lowriders dont show its money not raised top to the


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

It will tell you here how to use the lye.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> I hear you use lye to take it off.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-p....html?highlight=how+to+polish+stainless+steel


got it bro thanks.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> looking good OMAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANK YOU PROFE !!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> good video!!


THANKS PROFE LOTS OF HRS IN MAKING THIS VIDEO BUT WE PULLED IT ANOTHER ONE FOR THE VALLE DE COACHELLA ! LRD A LOCAL CELEBRITY HE PERFORMS AT ANY EVENT TO HELP OUT WITH ANY CAUSE FOR FREE!!

Good Homie LRD Prez of WERIDIN CC VALLE DE COACHELLA!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rack city bitch!....:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OTE=OMAR TRECE;15138734]*GOOD DAY AT THE SHOP FINISHED TRINI'S GAS TANK COLORSAND AND BUFFED GOT RED'S MATERIAL IN FOR SOME WHITE GOLD LEAFING FOR HIS TRUCK RED RED WINE FROM ESTILO VALLERO C.C.
ABEL STOP BY FROM NEW ILLUSIONS HIS MATERIAL IS READY FOR HIS RIMS HE'S READY TO DROP THEM OFF ON MONDAY!
CHUCK FILMS AND LRD FROM WERIDIN STOPED BY WE WATCHED THE VIDEO LIKE 10 TIMES TODAY JAJAJAJAAJ!!
GOT THE ENGINE AND NEW BATTERIES IN CROWN ROYAL READY FOR THE YUMA SHOW ON SAT.
GOOD DAY THANK YOU GOD AND ALL THE LOVE THE LOWRIDER RAZA IS SHOWING STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ!!

*
IMG_8069 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7970 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*

*[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Rack city bitch!....:drama:


THATS LET THEM HATE JUST LOOK AT THAT RACK KEEP GROWING. JAJAJAJA


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THATS LET THEM HATE JUST LOOK AT THAT RACK KEEP GROWING. JAJAJAJA


its a song i dont know y i said it..haha maybe becouse it almost saturday to party...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THATS LET THEM HATE JUST LOOK AT THAT RACK KEEP GROWING. JAJAJAJA


so u working at street customs now...or just helping?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> so u working at street customs now...or just helping?


BOTH WORKING ON CUSTOMERS RIDES AND HELPING THE HOMIES WITH THERE RIDES!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> BOTH WORKING ON CUSTOMERS RIDES AND HELPING THE HOMIES WITH THERE RIDES!


sounds like a good time to me..:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> BOTH WORKING ON CUSTOMERS RIDES AND HELPING THE HOMIES WITH THERE RIDES!


lucky u omar i wish i could b there


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Looking at all the clean rides is good enough for me.
> I CAM SEE THE HATE IN THEM COKE BOTTLE GLASSES OF YOURS OVIDIO NO NEED TO COUNT THE MONEY IT'S GOING STAIGHT TO THE BANK!


Just wondering how looking at clean rides all day is taking you to the bank ? Anybody can seat around all day and watch clean rides


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OTE=OMAR TRECE;15138734]*GOOD DAY AT THE SHOP FINISHED TRINI'S GAS TANK COLORSAND AND BUFFED GOT RED'S MATERIAL IN FOR SOME WHITE GOLD LEAFING FOR HIS TRUCK RED RED WINE FROM ESTILO VALLERO C.C.
> ABEL STOP BY FROM NEW ILLUSIONS HIS MATERIAL IS READY FOR HIS RIMS HE'S READY TO DROP THEM OFF ON MONDAY!
> CHUCK FILMS AND LRD FROM WERIDIN STOPED BY WE WATCHED THE VIDEO LIKE 10 TIMES TODAY JAJAJAJAAJ!!
> GOT THE ENGINE AND NEW BATTERIES IN CROWN ROYAL READY FOR THE YUMA SHOW ON SAT.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> lucky u omar i wish i could b there


YOUR NOT THE ONLY ONE JAJAJAJAAAAA


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OTE=OMAR TRECE;15138734]*GOOD DAY AT THE SHOP FINISHED TRINI'S GAS TANK COLORSAND AND BUFFED GOT RED'S MATERIAL IN FOR SOME WHITE GOLD LEAFING FOR HIS TRUCK RED RED WINE FROM ESTILO VALLERO C.C.
> ABEL STOP BY FROM NEW ILLUSIONS HIS MATYERIAL IS READY FOR HIS RIMS HE'S READY TO DROP THEM OFF ON MONDAY! You know pictures or it not true !
> CHUCK FILMS AND LRD FROM WERIDIN STOPED BY WE WATCHED THE VIDEO LIKE 10 TIMES TODAY JAJAJAJAAJ!!
> GOT THE ENGINE AND NEW BATTERIES IN CROWN ROYAL READY FOR THE YUMA SHOW ON SAT.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WELL RAZA IF ANYONE NEEDS PINSTRING DONE BY THE GREAT STAN HOWTONS CALL US FOR A APPOINTMENT OR STOP BY THE SHOP STREET KINGZ KUSTOM 760 200-6151 760 863-6865 HE WILL BE STIPPING AT THE SHOP NEXT WEEK!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

E=OMAR TRECE;14954559]
jjeeffeess by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RIGHT KLICK SAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

puro pari


----------



## KING ME (SK) (Aug 30, 2011)

whats up omar,


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Just sitting here with my friend Joe drink some Beer watching MY CLEAN CARS seen if they can make money for our next 30 pk


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> puro pari


i geuss its a good bra...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im going to start doing the moonroof today...i have alittle time to kill.:drama:keep in mind im not useing the skin.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

KING ME (SK) said:


> whats up omar,


JUST GETTING READY FOR YUMA


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> JUST GETTING READY FOR YUMA


SO WHAT ARE YOU DOING CHARGING YOUR BATTERIES , CLEAING YOUR WHITE WALLS ,POLISHING YOU CHROME ? Or your just taking a shower and doing your nail cause you work at a body shop now?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8163 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8159 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8157 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8241 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8221 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8208 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8190 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8181 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8177 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8176 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8164 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8221 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8208 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8190 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


i dont think dayton makes 100 spoke?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8163 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8159 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


nice work.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> nice work.


THANKS DAYTONS COME IN 72-100-150-175 for 22 and up


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

See you vatos from the Valle tomorrow at Yuma.valle to the top!!!!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR don't forget to hit me up when the shirts are ready..


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks LRD FOR Repercenting the valley In your first 30 seconds of your video something that us clubs that been around for more then five years been trying to avoid!! FOR MORE THAT 30 YEARS. !!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THANKS PROFE LOTS OF HRS IN MAKING THIS VIDEO BUT WE PULLED IT ANOTHER ONE FOR THE VALLE DE COACHELLA ! LRD A LOCAL CELEBRITY HE PERFORMS AT ANY EVENT TO HELP OUT WITH ANY CAUSE FOR FREE!!
> 
> Good Homie LRD Prez of WERIDIN CC VALLE DE COACHELLA!


Orale. Cool cat huh.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Orale. Cool cat huh.


Yes but look at the vedio that not what LOWRIDING IS ABOUT WE HAD STOP VARRIO GANG CONFERNCE BACK IN THE 80's


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> OMAR don't forget to hit me up when the shirts are ready..


GOT YOU HOMIE BY FRIDAY!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Orale. Cool cat huh.


It's a clean Video but some RAZA don't get it !


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

cool vid lrd....... up ovi bigg dogg


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Omar why do you PM me say what you have to say so every one see the shit you say and you cry like a little bitch he talk about my old lady and kids €€€€€¥¥¥¥


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

she's a butterface but its Kooo


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> she's a butterface but its Kooo


Not Too Bad... I've Seen Worse


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

6 Rides 8 TROPHIES DO THE MATH HOMIESVALLE DE COACHELLA TO THE TOP JEFE GOT BEST BOMB AND FIRST AND IT'S NOT A CHEVY OR A GM. 
TRINI 2nd
ISRAEL 3rd
CARLOS 2nd
CHITO 2nd
DAVID3rd
And me OMAR TRECE GOT A TROPHIE FOR SUPPORTING THE SHOW FROM DAY ONE SKLIFERS TTT. VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT. AND JEFE GOT $500 CASH BABY. 



ORLANDO TOOK BEST IN SHOW AND CASINO CHOICE I'LL LEAVE IT TO HIM TO POST THE CASH


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OHHH AND FRANK TOOK 2nd IN HIS 58 IMPALA CITY CRUISERS TTT THE VALLE LEFT A GOOD IMPRESION IN YUMA GOOD JOB VALLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CRUISING YUMA AND NO IM NOT SHOTGUN IN THE BACK WITH MY RUCA!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

mr lrd?lay it low vid?out of c.v.?is this the homie streetkingz13?if it is,aka,dee,d.,thats some tite shit,/air time/spotlite,ttt,:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

1964dippin said:


> mr lrd?lay it low vid?out of c.v.?is this the homie streetkingz13?if it is,aka,dee,d.,thats some tite shit,/air time/spotlite,ttt,:thumbsup:


Na bro Streetkingz 13 is David the prez of the club LRD DON'T HAVE A ACOUNT HERE YOU CAN FIND HIM ON FACEBOOK UNDER RICK SALAS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> she's a butterface but its Kooo


Good picture player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Got any pictures player ........


OMAR TRECE said:


> 6 Rides 8 TROPHIES DO THE MATH HOMIESVALLE DE COACHELLA TO THE TOP JEFE GOT BEST BOMB AND FIRST AND IT'S NOT A CHEVY OR A GM.
> TRINI 2nd
> ISRAEL 3rd
> CARLOS 2nd
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Got any pictures player ........


 HAVE TONS I JUST WANT TO MAKE MY HOMIE SQUIRM FOR A LIL BIT I'LL POST TOMORROW IT WAS GOOD ,NEXT YEAR YOU CAN COME DOWN WITH US BRO !!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

1964dippin said:


> mr lrd?lay it low vid?out of c.v.?is this the homie streetkingz13?if it is,aka,dee,d.,thats some tite shit,/air time/spotlite,ttt,:thumbsup:


Was up steve loko nah homie thats not me ese thats a really good friend of mine and that vid is bad ass


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> she's a butterface but its Kooo


haha butterface


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 6 Rides 8 TROPHIES DO THE MATH HOMIESVALLE DE COACHELLA TO THE TOP JEFE GOT BEST BOMB AND FIRST AND IT'S NOT A CHEVY OR A GM.
> TRINI 2nd
> ISRAEL 3rd
> CARLOS 2nd
> ...


 hes going to buy more moonroofs...haha


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:uffin:ttt sk13


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Pendjo what are the other rides Israle ford , the Plymouth , and the 67 rag to what other car ? Good job for those vatos


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Dose,omar,ttt ,  ,truucha 110%


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> HAVE TONS I JUST WANT TO MAKE MY HOMIE SQUIRM FOR A LIL BIT I'LL POST TOMORROW IT WAS GOOD ,NEXT YEAR YOU CAN COME DOWN WITH US BRO !!!!


Sounds like a good idea. Can't wait to see the pictures player.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*WELL VALLE ROLLERZ ONLY-CITY CRUISERS- GOODTIMES-STREET KINGZ-UNIQUES 

UNIQUES. BEST TRUCK
ROLLERZ. BEST IN SHOW AND CASINOS CHOICE
ROLLERZ. BEST BIKE
STREET KINGZ. BEST BOMB BEST BOMB
NOTE THE COMPITITION WAS GOOD AND THE VALLE PULLED IT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9308 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


*​SKLIFERS RIGHT HERE BEST BOMB AND IT'S NOT A CHEVY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9319 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*BEST TRUCK UNIQUES DID IT AGAIN! DESERT EMPIRE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9175 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​NO PUES WOW JAJAJAJAJAAA DAMMMMNNNN*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9179 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​STREET KINGZ IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8654 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*GAME OVER BEST IN SHOW AND CASINO'S CHOICE! GOOD JOB ORLANDO *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8329 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8293 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8302 by familiagrafix, on Flickr*FRANK REPPIN THE VALLE WITH HIS 58 IMPALA*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8404 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*SERGIO'S OLD MONTE STAYED IN THE CLUB AND STILL REPPIN!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8518 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*DID SAY STREET KINGZ IN THE HOUSE YET!!!!!!!! YUMA IS THE BOMB OHHH YES I FORGOT BEST BOMB JEFE'S 49 PLYMOUTH!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8593 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​L.R.D AND THE CANDY MAN IN THE HOUSE!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9302 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

where are the pictures from the cars out there?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> where are the pictures from the cars out there?


SORRY BRO THE VALLE COMES FIRST IN THIS FORUM I WILL POST MORE PIC TONIGHT ON THE CAR SHOW FORUM DESERT DREAMS SHOW VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK LIFE


E=OMAR TRECE;15147819]
IMG_9179 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​STREET KINGZ IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS PAISA THE CASINOS HAVE GOOD TASTE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

st1984 said:


> View attachment 435820


PINCHI SIMON JAJAJA


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> PINCHI SIMON JAJAJA


:tongue:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

st1984 said:


> :tongue:


 WAS GONNA ASK ORLANDO FIRST Jjajajajaaja


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> WAS GONNA ASK ORLANDO FIRST Jjajajajaaja[/QUOTE
> 
> I'M SURE HE DON'T MIND :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9302 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 quien lo viera a don jose :naughty: whazz up coachella valley :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

que onda omar :wave:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8654 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *GAME OVER BEST IN SHOW AND CASINO'S CHOICE! GOOD JOB ORLANDO *ROLLERZ ONLY TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

look at me im just like orlando:facepalm:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9302 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

st1984 said:


> View attachment 435820
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS PAISA THE CASINOS HAVE GOOD TASTE
> ...


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0847 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0841 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0842 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Indian Wells Car Show


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSCF0841 by Bear 1953, on Flickr[/
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0866 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0862 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Viejitos right next to us. Supporting!!!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0863 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSCF0862 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Viejitos right next to us. Supporting!!![/
> 
> 
> VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0878 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Toma!!!:boink:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSCF0863 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


*THE CLEANEST 1947 CADILLAC IN THE VALLE AND BY THE END OF THE YEAR ABLE'S GONNA HAVE 2 OF THE CLEANEST CADILLAC'S IN VALLE DE COACHELLA*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

53bear said:


> DSCF0878 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Toma!!!:boink:


:ugh:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

:wow:
EL PROFE *BANNED* AGAIN???????

NOOOW WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> :wow:
> EL PROFE *BANNED* AGAIN???????
> 
> NOOOW WHAT HAPPENED?


oh yea i didnt even see that...that sucks.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*El Profe* 








Banned






Join DateSep 2011
Posts559​

[h=2]







[/h]

??????????? THANK YOU THERE IS A GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
​​


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8300 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

'*T-BIRD FROM MEXICO VERY NICE! 1st IN 90's*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *El Profe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8341 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​SUPER CLEAN SET UP!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :h5:




*

GOOD EARLY BIRTHDAY GIFT!!!!!!!!!!

DINNER ON ME MY PAD IN NORTH INDIO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 435885
> look at me im just like orlando:facepalm:
> View attachment 435890


U should get a DNA test I heard he might be yur daddy lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9319 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*
OUT OF THE 2000 PIC'S I HAVE OF THIS CLEAN ASS TRUCK THIS ONE IS MY BEST!!!!!!!!!!

ON MY WAY OUT OF THE SHOW AND THE LIGHTING WAS PERFECT!!!

UNIQUES CAR CLUB BEST IN TRUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD JOB GUY'S
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8697 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Aztlan Car Club one of the cleanest Monte's i've ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!! DETAIL DETAIL DETAIL!


*
IMG_9207 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_9206 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_9203 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *Aztlan Car Club one of the cleanest Monte's i've ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!! DETAIL DETAIL DETAIL!
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *
> 
> GOOD EARLY BIRTHDAY GIFT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


you must been kissing ttop dogs ass a the show cause both of should be banned but I guess I one sided


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9122 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSCF0847 by Bear 1953, on Flickr
> 
> *STREETINGZKUSTOMZ AIRBRUSH BY MR PANCHO FROM CHICALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8293 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


*​MR MONTE RIGHT HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9300 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8626 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8632 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8650 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_8652 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8661 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt for c.v.!!!!


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> quien lo viera a don jose :naughty: whazz up coachella valley :wave:


Gue pasa surenosbluez como van las partes de la bisicleta:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

StreetKingz57 said:


> Gue pasa surenosbluez como van las partes de la bisicleta:wave:


ya estan listas para cromar  le mande un pm no lo miro


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

sureñosbluez said:


> ya estan listas para cromar  le mande un pm no lo miro


WHATS UP GOODTIMER...:nicoderm:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ABEL760 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMER...:nicoderm:


q-vo bro :wave:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0884 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8293 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *​MR MONTE RIGHT HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


CLEANN!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Whats Up Valley!! :wave:
Just Stoping Buy To Show Some Love On This Page!
Well See You All At The Shows!!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:GOOD PICS BRO!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:GOOD PICS BRO!!!!



*​THANKS BRO I HAVE LOT'S MORE COMING SOON!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

ONE CLEAN ALMOST OG 64 IMPALA



*
IMG_8725 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_8726 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_8728 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_8730 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

yuma show ...........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

CITY CRUISERS BLYTHE!!!!


*
IMG_8442 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8433 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8437 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8444 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 435885
> look at me im just like orlando:facepalm:
> View attachment 435890


ME HIJO TITO.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THANKS TOPDOGG NICE PIC ...I KNOW YOU HAVE MORE PICS ......AND THANKS TO THE IMPERIAL VALLEY ROLLERZ FOR HELPING OUT.....GOOD SHOW AND I LOVED THE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8661 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


oh shit i see sprit c.c in the back king hopper of az...


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> MI JOTITO.......


Fixed


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

st1984 said:


> Fixed


mi hijo tito 
my son tito


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ME HIJO TITO.......


:ugh:um i dont know what to say....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


dam nice setup....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GOOD PICS LOKO:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8689 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[
SKLIFERS 

OMAR TRECE;15134771]
IMG_3204 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3206 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3213 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3630 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[
> 
> 
> 
> SHOOTING A VIDEO NEXT WEEK I NEED CLEAN CARS NOT YOU HAVE TO PAY $10 A CAR SO I KNOW I CAN COUNT A COUPLE OF YOU GUYS OUT WHO'S DOWN MONEY RAISED GOES TO EDITING VIDEO!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_3630 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> [/
> 
> 
> 
> LETS DO THIS SHOW VALLE WHO'S DOWN!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > whos video
> ...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> streetkingz13 said:
> 
> 
> > My VIDEO WITH REMIX OF OUR SONGS
> ...


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

ott for convertibles


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Come thru. All the LATINS finest cc and bc will be there. TTT. 



OMAR TRECE said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> > [/
> ...


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

themadmexican said:


>


DAMN ALREADY WE ARE THERE 5 YEARS STRONG IN YOUR SHOW THIS YEAR WE ARE THERE DEEP VALLE DE COACHELLA ALWAY SUPPORTS YOUR SHOW TTT


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DAMN ALREADY WE ARE THERE 5 YEARS STRONG IN YOUR SHOW THIS YEAR WE ARE THERE DEEP VALLE DE COACHELLA ALWAY SUPPORTS YOUR SHOW TTT


appreciate all of your support omar, and the rest of the vc.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

themadmexican said:


> appreciate all of your support omar, and the rest of the vc.


ANYTIME !!!!!WE HAVE BLAST OUT THERE EVERYTIME!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THANKS LATINO CLASSICS I DIDN'T THINK YOU CARED GOOD IDEA
> MAN I THINK WE ARE GONNA HAVE A GREAT FRIEND SHIP NOW THAT OVI IS OUT IF THE PICTURE


DON'T YOU WISH HE BE BACK BEFORE YOU KNOW IT HE AS ASS JUST LIKE YOU ! SO HE COMMING HE STRONG .


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> DON'T YOU WISH HE BE BACK BEFORE YOU KNOW IT HE AS ASS JUST LIKE YOU ! SO HE COMMING HE STRONG .


He's coming back strong beware


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

all in stock call or text 760 863-4863 or 760 600 4552


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> viejitos1 của jess000, trên Flickr[/
> 
> 
> TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> > [/


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0870 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0857 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:nicoderm:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0856 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Indian Wells


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0855 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0854 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0851 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Oh What!!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0886 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:
*NICE PICS BEAR!*


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:wave:


MRMONTECARLO said:


> :thumbsup:
> *NICE PICS BEAR!*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSCF0855 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


victors from latino classics 1937 looks sick...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 wow u must have room full of them and the back yard haha....:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


ill take the one in the right:drama:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

dr george car show


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

034 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

033 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC IN YUMA

051 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

048 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

048 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

268 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

269 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

267 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

266 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

265 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

264 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

002 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DAMNNN DAVID GETTING DOWN HOMIE SKLIFERS TTT



TE=streetkingz13;15156816]STREET KINGZ CC IN YUMA

051 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

048 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

048 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

268 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

269 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

267 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

266 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

265 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

264 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

002 by streetkingz13, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> STREET KINGZ CC IN YUMA
> 
> 051 by streetkingz13, on Flickr
> 
> que se pase unos billetes


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt for c.v.!!!:wave:+st.k.!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*all in stock call or text 760 863-4863 or 760 600 4552*







View attachment 436648


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

1964dippin said:


> ttt for c.v.!!!:wave:+st.k.!!


was up future STREET KINGZ CC MEMBER


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

,ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

PIC LOOKS BAD ASS THANKS DAVID....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> PIC LOOKS BAD ASS THANKS DAVID....


NO PROBLEM ORLANDO


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


nice pic


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


THIS IS A BAD ASS PIC


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks, I took it.



streetkingz13 said:


> THIS IS A BAD ASS PIC


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

TO
THE
TOP
:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

TopDogg said:


> Thanks, I took it.


Lier piks or didn't u know the rules


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Lier piks or didn't u know the rules


JAJAJAJAJAJ very true. I REMEMBER I TOOK A BLACK AND GREY PIC OF GAME OVER AND ORLANDO HAD A SHIT FIT NOW HE'S LOVING IT !!!!!


I GUESS IM CHANGING MY NAME


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> victors from latino classics 1937 looks sick...


:thumbsup:...*THAT'S RIGHT!!!

THANKS ORLANDO!*


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok, cabron, here is another pic I took of her.












Indio123 said:


> Lier piks or didn't u know the rules


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

i need sum telescopic cylinders.. 14 inch that go to 22 inches or close.. used is fine.. i need them to finsih the frame so that we can align the trailing arms with the rear end and the wish bone.. so let me kno if u got some.. hit me up on the cell.. dont get on lay it low that much cause of the drama on here..lol louie 760-469-7331


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CHICHI62 said:


> i need sum telescopic cylinders.. 14 inch that go to 22 inches or close.. used is fine.. i need them to finsih the frame so that we can align the trailing arms with the rear end and the wish bone.. so let me kno if u got some.. hit me up on the cell.. dont get on lay it low that much cause of the drama on here..lol louie 760-469-7331


Hit up Santos Desert Boys


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks omar.. whats his number


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

CHICHI62 said:


> i need sum telescopic cylinders.. 14 inch that go to 22 inches or close.. used is fine.. i need them to finsih the frame so that we can align the trailing arms with the rear end and the wish bone.. so let me kno if u got some.. hit me up on the cell.. dont get on lay it low that much cause of the drama on here..lol louie 760-469-7331


Hit up ur tio Ben switch happy he can get them any size for that lock up


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CHICHI62 said:


> thanks omar.. whats his number


I dont have it bro look him up in facebook under desert boys


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up OMAR que hay de nuevo :wave:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TopDogg said:


>


THANKS NICE PIC STREET KINGZ TTT


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

One more of Jessika


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> One more of Jessika




IMG_8766 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
*HERE'S THE PROF*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9692 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_9718 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_9722 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
*STREET KINGZ 1968 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE
GOOD VALENTINE PRESENT FROM THE WIFEY!

*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 6 Rides 8 TROPHIES DO THE MATH HOMIESVALLE DE COACHELLA TO THE TOP JEFE GOT BEST BOMB AND FIRST AND IT'S NOT A CHEVY OR A GM.
> TRINI 2nd
> ISRAEL 3rd
> CARLOS 2nd
> ...


 CONGRATS TO THOSE THAT GOT TROPHYS BUT HOW THE FUCK DO YOU GET ONE FOR SUPPORTING THE SHOW ?? LOL GO FIGURE AND EL PROFE BANDED AGAIN FUCKEN TOP PERRITO YOUR A FUCKEN JOKE !!!!!!!YOU SHOULD NOT BE THE MODERATER !!!!! YOUR BAIS,,,,,,,,,


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Hurt feelings? Enjoy Layitlow and stop the bashing, you might become a more positive person.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

TopDogg said:


> One more of Jessika


Tell her INDIO said what's up


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9692 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9718 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
> ...


DAM OMAR ur lucky ur wife got u that rag


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8725 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_8726 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_8729 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> DAM OMAR ur lucky ur wife got u that rag


*​Israel Chavez new ride *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8689 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_8674 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
*TOPDOGG'S RAGHOUSE!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> CONGRATS TO THOSE THAT GOT TROPHYS BUT HOW THE FUCK DO YOU GET ONE FOR SUPPORTING THE SHOW ?? LOL GO FIGURE AND EL PROFE BANDED AGAIN FUCKEN TOP PERRITO YOUR A FUCKEN JOKE !!!!!!!YOU SHOULD NOT BE THE MODERATER !!!!! YOUR BAIS,,,,,,,,,


*IT'S NOT MY FIRST BRO SORRY YOU FILL THIS WAY I DO WHAT I HAVE TO DO TO SUPPORT ANY SHOW OR EVENT MAYBE ONE DAY YOU MIGHT NEED MY HELP WHEN YOU THROW A SHOW!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9680 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

*
READY TO HAUL SOME CAR'S TO SHOW'S LINE THEM UP!

1971 GMC GENUINE MEXICAN CLASSIC ALL DAY 
CRUISER BIG BLOCK A/C TRUCK AND I THINK IT'S GM AND I KNOW IT'S A CHEVY FOR SURE!
*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

ABOUT TIME *RAMON CHAVEZ *(R &C SMOG CENTER) PUTS SOME 13s ON HIS '68! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9625 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

*​STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ TTT*


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> ABOUT TIME *RAMON CHAVEZ *(R &C SMOG CENTER) PUTS SOME 13s ON HIS '68!
> :thumbsup:


 its mine now thats why its on 13s....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8626 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

LATINO52chevy said:


> CONGRATS TO THOSE THAT GOT TROPHYS BUT HOW THE FUCK DO YOU GET ONE FOR SUPPORTING THE SHOW ?? LOL GO FIGURE AND EL PROFE BANDED AGAIN FUCKEN TOP PERRITO YOUR A FUCKEN JOKE !!!!!!!YOU SHOULD NOT BE THE MODERATER !!!!! YOUR BAIS,,,,,,,,,


WELL SAID LATINO52


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8697 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8927 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> its mine now thats why its on 13s....


WELL SAID STREET KINGZ 36
and it was a gift right!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DAMN RIDES GOOD EVEN IN THE RAIN SK TTT


TE=OMAR TRECE;15162442]
IMG_9692 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_9718 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_9722 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
*STREET KINGZ 1968 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE
GOOD VALENTINE PRESENT FROM THE WIFEY!

*[/QUOTE]


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

TopDogg said:


>


THIS IS A BAD ASS PIC TOPP DOG


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9625 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
> 
> *​STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ TTT*


 Good Job Today at StreetKustomz!!!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Omar!!! You forgot to post the new Trailer me and Gabriel got Today!!!!Out of Town CarShows :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> Hey Omar!!! You forgot to post the new Trailer me and Gabriel got Today!!!!Out of Town CarShows :thumbsup:


SOON I'LL WAIT TILL YOU PAINT IT TO MATCH THE 53 que no


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

street kingz36 said:


> its mine now thats why its on 13s....


I assume your not getting rid of that set up now huh


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> :thumbsup:...*THAT'S RIGHT!!!
> 
> THANKS ORLANDO!*


IT LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE LIKE THE 37 ,


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

HERE THE TOP DOG PHOTOGRAPHER..EL ES EL BOSS,NICE HAT ..........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> I assume your not getting rid of that set up now huh


HE SOLD IT TO CARLOS YESTERDAY MORNING AND GOT THE 68 RAG IN THE AFTERNOON JAJAJAJAJA!!
TIME TO LOOK FOR A NEW ONE!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LATINO CLASSICS..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

NICE!!!!



Indio123 said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

is that your ranfla??????????



OMAR TRECE said:


> DAMN RIDES GOOD EVEN IN THE RAIN SK TTT
> 
> 
> TE=OMAR TRECE;15162442]





OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9692 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9718 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

last one gotta go to work at 3 in the mornin


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> is that your ranfla??????????


[/QUOTE]

THE CLUBS VIC PREZ JUST PICKED IT UP FROM HIS BROTHER


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Hit up ur tio Ben switch happy he can get them any size for that lock up


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

done 42 finish 2days ago...with the rolled edges and bracket.:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> last one gotta go to work at 3 in the mornin


u set in a chair anyways...post some more indio..:biggrin:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> Hurt feelings? Enjoy Layitlow and stop the bashing, you might become a more positive person.


 FROM MY PAST POST I AM A VERY POSITIVE MAN BUT WHEN YOU SEE FUCKEN BIAS SHIT GOING ON I MUST SAY THE TRUTH AND IF THE TRUTH HURTS PERRITO,WELL I AM SORRY I HURT YOUR FEELINGS,I JUST GOT A PRIVATE MESSAGE TALKING SHIT WHEN I DID NOT MENTION ANY NAMES,JUST THAT YOU WERE BAIS,YOU DONT READ THE PRIVATE MESSAGES SO HOW CAN KICK PEOPLE OFF WHEN YOU DONT SEE THE WHOLE STORY, BUT I SEE NOW THAT YOU ARE A TOPP PHOTAGRAPHER THAT EXPLAINS EVERY THING ..JUST FOR SHITS AND GIGGLES DO YOU HAVE A RIDE OR ARE YOU LIKE OMAR..THATS RIGHT I SAID YOUR NAME AND IF YOU WANT TO TALK SHIT JUST DO IT LIKE A MAN HOMIE DONT HIDE BEHIND THOSE PRIVATE MESSAGES 
RICARDO FLORES AND I DO HAVE A RIDE AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE I DONT LIKE YOU AND I CAN LIVE WITH THAT,PEACE


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Latino52, you don't see me calling you any names or belittling you, so I can only asumme that YOUR feelings are hurt. As far as private messages go, I have not sent you anything, so you may have me confused with another member. The word you wrote "BAIS" is written as BIAS. I don't read private messages because they are PRIVATE and do not concern me. Now, I ban people based on the number of complaints I receive, and I don't mind telling you that some of those complaints came from your car club members. It is also obvious that the latino52 account is also used by Profe, as indicated by the numerous mispellled words and the IP address. I do have to thank you for calling me a "TOPP PHOTAGRAPHER", actually spelled "Photographer", It is appreciated. My ride has been seen at many cars shows, magazines and web sites, and I belonged to one of the biggest and baddest car club in Los Angeles, that had some pretty strong requirements to even be considered as a member. If I recall correctly, I also PM'd a picture of my car to a member of your car club, who also questioned whether I really had a lowrider. I never got a response from that member after I sent him the pic, thus indicating that hea realized he had spoken too soon and "stuck his foot in his mouth." In regards to your last statement, "I don't like you", that would be hard for me to say because I have never met you. I have spoken to several members of your car club and I can honestly say that the are repectful and enjoy the same things we all do, LOWRIDING. Profe's Ban is almost over so don't get you panties all in a bunch. Because of requests made by people who visit this topic, I will monitor it morefrequently, and if ANYONE steps out of place with the BULLSHIT and SHIT TALKING (including you), I will not hesitate to let the BAN HAMMER fall.
Good night


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> done 42 finish 2days ago...with the rolled edges and bracket.:biggrin:
> View attachment 437574
> View attachment 437575


Lookin goood son


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK THIS IS MY CAR YOU CAN START FRESH IT IS A PROJECT IT'S GONNA TAKE FOR EVER BUT IT'S MINE SO PLEASE NO MORE DRAMA ALL OF THIS BECOUSE I DON'T HAVE A CAR. PROBLEM SOLVED ALL COMPLAINT ARE WELL RECIVED IN MY PM BOX THANKS. OMARTRECE

=OMAR TRECE;15162634]
IMG_9680 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

*
READY TO HAUL SOME CAR'S TO SHOW'S LINE THEM UP!

1971 GMC GENUINE MEXICAN CLASSIC ALL DAY 
CRUISER BIG BLOCK A/C TRUCK AND I THINK IT'S GM AND I KNOW IT'S A CHEVY FOR SURE!
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

E=OMAR TRECE;15162596]
IMG_8689 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_8674 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
*TOPDOGG'S RAGHOUSE!!!!!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OK THIS IS MY CAR YOU CAN START FRESH IT IS A PROJECT IT'S GONNA TAKE FOR EVER BUT IT'S MINE SO PLEASE NO MORE DRAMA ALL OF THIS BECOUSE I DON'T HAVE A CAR. PROBLEM SOLVED ALL COMPLAINT ARE WELL RECIVED IN MY PM BOX THANKS. OMARTRECE
> THIS IS LAY IT LOW FOR LOWRIDERS NOT TRUCKING MAG.
> =OMAR TRECE;15162634]
> IMG_9680 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> E=OMAR TRECE;15162596]
> IMG_8689 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE].
nice thats the leafing im going to do.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OK THIS IS MY CAR YOU CAN START FRESH IT IS A PROJECT IT'S GONNA TAKE FOR EVER BUT IT'S MINE SO PLEASE NO MORE DRAMA ALL OF THIS BECOUSE I DON'T HAVE A CAR. PROBLEM SOLVED ALL COMPLAINT ARE WELL RECIVED IN MY PM BOX THANKS. OMARTRECE
> 
> =OMAR TRECE;15162634]
> IMG_9680 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
> ...


[/QUOTE]

but u dont have car...its a truck...haha jk...bag it.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

but u dont have car...its a truck...haha jk...bag it.[/QUOTE]

Bags and 13s jajajajajajaaja.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

.
nice thats the leafing im going to do.[/QUOTE]

WE DO IT HERE AT THE SHOP!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> .
> nice thats the leafing im going to do.


WE DO IT HERE AT THE SHOP![/QUOTE]
:shocked:ill let know when im ready for paint...my interior in first.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> but u dont have car...its a truck...haha jk...bag it.


Bags and 13s jajajajajajaaja.[/QUOTE]
:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> WE DO IT HERE AT THE SHOP!


:shocked:ill let know when im ready for paint...my interior in first.[/QUOTE]

WERE DOING A 86 REGAL I'LL POST PICS


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> :shocked:ill let know when im ready for paint...my interior in first.


WERE DOING A 86 REGAL I'LL POST PICS[/QUOTE]
i seen some of it in picture. yeah post pics...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> WERE DOING A 86 REGAL I'LL POST PICS


i seen some of it in picture. yeah post pics...[/QUOTE]

TOMORROW ESE!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

what up valle this 1 of the flyers hope you take time and donate and show NEW ILLUSIONS cc has a relay team so we will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

supporting dr george show NEW ILLUSIONS cc


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

to the top coachella valley


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

some may member this ride back in the 80s tattoed 4 life


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> to the top coachella valley


NICE PIC CLAUDIO HIT ME UP YOUR NEW FLYER IS READY!


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:nicoderm:..ABEL:facepalm:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:rofl:


beentheredonethat6 said:


> :nicoderm:......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> supporting dr george show NEW ILLUSIONS cc


NICE FLIK BRO LINE THEM UP FOR THE CURE FOR CANCER EVENT MACH 3rd LET DO THIS VALLE FIRST YEAR WITH THE LOWRIDERS NOTE ALL THE CASH WILL BENIFIT THE CURE FOR CANCER THERE WILL BE A PEOPLES CHOICE TROPHY


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*
30+ years strong!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE LOWRIDERS DEL VALLE DE COACHELLA AND ALL THE BEST OF SHOWS THAT COME OUT OF THE VALLE!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TTT FOR THE LOWRIDERS DEL VALLE DE COACHELLA AND ALL THE BEST OF SHOWS THAT COME OUT OF THE VALLE!!!


Simon Cabron!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon Cabron!!!!!


QVO PROFE STILL WORKING ON THAT PIC OF YOUR RUCAS CAR THIS WEEKEN I'LL HAVE IT READY!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> Latino52, you don't see me calling you any names or belittling you, so I can only asumme that YOUR feelings are hurt. As far as private messages go, I have not sent you anything, so you may have me confused with another member. The word you wrote "BAIS" is written as BIAS. I don't read private messages because they are PRIVATE and do not concern me. Now, I ban people based on the number of complaints I receive, and I don't mind telling you that some of those complaints came from your car club members. It is also obvious that the latino52 account is also used by Profe, as indicated by the numerous mispellled words and the IP address. I do have to thank you for calling me a "TOPP PHOTAGRAPHER", actually spelled "Photographer", It is appreciated. My ride has been seen at many cars shows, magazines and web sites, and I belonged to one of the biggest and baddest car club in Los Angeles, that had some pretty strong requirements to even be considered as a member. If I recall correctly, I also PM'd a picture of my car to a member of your car club, who also questioned whether I really had a lowrider. I never got a response from that member after I sent him the pic, thus indicating that hea realized he had spoken too soon and "stuck his foot in his mouth." In regards to your last statement, "I don't like you", that would be hard for me to say because I have never met you. I have spoken to several members of your car club and I can honestly say that the are repectful and enjoy the same things we all do, LOWRIDING. Profe's Ban is almost over so don't get you panties all in a bunch. Because of requests made by people who visit this topic, I will monitor it morefrequently, and if ANYONE steps out of place with the BULLSHIT and SHIT TALKING (including you), I will not hesitate to let the BAN HAMMER fall.
> Good night


 WOW DID I HIT A NERVE ?THAT YOU HAD TO DELETE MY POST mr topp dog IF YOU CANT HANDLE THE BULL SHIT YOU REALLY SHOULD NOT MAKE COMENTS LIKE THE PANTIES IN A BUNCH,I NO YOU DID NOT LIKE MY RESPONSE TO THAT BUT I DID STOP SHORT FROM INSULTING YOU...IF YOU CANT HANDLE THE HEAT GET OUT OF THE KITCHEN..I SEE YOUR BUDDY POSTED PICKS OF YOUR BAD ASS RAGTOP WELL YOU HAVE GAINED MY RESPECT ON THAT PART AND I APALIGIZE (NOT SPELLED CORRECT)MAYBE YOU CAN CORRECT MY SPELLING ,NOW FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST CLUBS IN L.A. ONLY A FEW CAN MAKE THAT CLAIM MAYBE YOUR BUDDY CAN POST THAT ALSO SINCE YOU TO HAVE A COMMON INTEREST..NOW FERTHERMORE IF YOU FEEL LIKE YOU NEED TO BAN ME THATS COOL I DO LIKE LAY IT LOW BUT I ASK YOU PLEASE DONT DELETE MY POST AGAIN,MAYBE I WENT TO FAR BUT YOU STARTED THE INSULTS I WAS JUST TELLING IT LIKE IT IS......
OH YEA SORRY IF I OFFENDED YOU AGAIN !!!!!!!!

RICARDO FLORES


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Ricardo, 
No one needs to be banned. You have a right to express yourself, it's called freedom of speech. As for continuing with the Saga of who started the complaints about the negative posts in the Coachella topic, that would be quite easy for anyone to make a determination. It was Profe and Omar. You need to realize that acting like a child and attempting to appear like a "Big Man" only shows the immaturity on the indivitual. There is not need to come on Layitlow and belittle people. My philosophy has always been, "If you can't say anything nice about a subject then don't say anything at all". People are really tired of the negative posts being made by certain people, including members of your club and other Coachella clubs. Don't ask me to name the members because I won't, I promised them that their names would not be disclosed so you will just have to take my word on this. As for you hitting a nerve, I have been insulted a lot worse than that so don't think your comment made an impact on me or "Hurt my feelings", I'm pretty thick skinned. My interest is to have members come on Layitlow and enjoy talking about lowriders, not their personal agendas. No need for the bashing or insulting comments, it's just poor sportsmanship and leads to further action being taken by a Mod, including suspension or being banned. Just so you know, I monitor everyone, not just Profe. Everyone gets a warning from me, and if they continue with the negative posts, I take the appropriate action. Many Coachella clubs know me, just ask, and they know I am fair and do not take sides. You just have to look beyond your personal interests to realize that if someone screwed up, take the time to look at that persons previous posts, you will understand why they were banned, it's never personal with me, it's just business. Now, you ask what club I was with. I don't normally tell anyone because it was in the past....but I will post it on here. I was in LIFESTYLE CC. You can ask and it can be confirmed. They are a great bunch of guys who love working on cars. I had a great time being in the club but because of personal (family) reasons, I chose to leave. Ok, it's time to move forward and look beyond the past negative remarks made by members in the Coachella topic.

Peace,
Topdogg






LATINO52chevy said:


> WOW DID I HIT A NERVE ?THAT YOU HAD TO DELETE MY POST mr topp dog IF YOU CANT HANDLE THE BULL SHIT YOU REALLY SHOULD NOT MAKE COMENTS LIKE THE PANTIES IN A BUNCH,I NO YOU DID NOT LIKE MY RESPONSE TO THAT BUT I DID STOP SHORT FROM INSULTING YOU...IF YOU CANT HANDLE THE HEAT GET OUT OF THE KITCHEN..I SEE YOUR BUDDY POSTED PICKS OF YOUR BAD ASS RAGTOP WELL YOU HAVE GAINED MY RESPECT ON THAT PART AND I APALIGIZE (NOT SPELLED CORRECT)MAYBE YOU CAN CORRECT MY SPELLING ,NOW FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST CLUBS IN L.A. ONLY A FEW CAN MAKE THAT CLAIM MAYBE YOUR BUDDY CAN POST THAT ALSO SINCE YOU TO HAVE A COMMON INTEREST..NOW FERTHERMORE IF YOU FEEL LIKE YOU NEED TO BAN ME THATS COOL I DO LIKE LAY IT LOW BUT I ASK YOU PLEASE DONT DELETE MY POST AGAIN,MAYBE I WENT TO FAR BUT YOU STARTED THE INSULTS I WAS JUST TELLING IT LIKE IT IS......
> OH YEA SORRY IF I OFFENDED YOU AGAIN !!!!!!!!
> 
> RICARDO FLORES


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Damn i ran out breath reading that can you guys make the comments alittle shorter thank u have a nice day and post some piks


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> Ricardo,
> No one needs to be banned. You have a right to express yourself, it's called freedom of speech. As for continuing with the Saga of who started the complaints about the negative posts in the Coachella topic, that would be quite easy for anyone to make a determination. It was Profe and Omar. You need to realize that acting like a child and attempting to appear like a "Big Man" only shows the immaturity on the indivitual. There is not need to come on Layitlow and belittle people. My philosophy has always been, "If you can't say anything nice about a subject then don't say anything at all". People are really tired of the negative posts being made by certain people, including members of your club and other Coachella clubs. Don't ask me to name the members because I won't, I promised them that their names would not be disclosed so you will just have to take my word on this. As for you hitting a nerve, I have been insulted a lot worse than that so don't think your comment made an impact on me or "Hurt my feelings", I'm pretty thick skinned. My interest is to have members come on Layitlow and enjoy talking about lowriders, not their personal agendas. No need for the bashing or insulting comments, it's just poor sportsmanship and leads to further action being taken by a Mod, including suspension or being banned. Just so you know, I monitor everyone, not just Profe. Everyone gets a warning from me, and if they continue with the negative posts, I take the appropriate action. Many Coachella clubs know me, just ask, and they know I am fair and do not take sides. You just have to look beyond your personal interests to realize that if someone screwed up, take the time to look at that persons previous posts, you will understand why they were banned, it's never personal with me, it's just business. Now, you ask what club I was with. I don't normally tell anyone because it was in the past....but I will post it on here. I was in LIFESTYLE CC. You can ask and it can be confirmed. They are a great bunch of guys who love working on cars. I had a great time being in the club but because of personal (family) reasons, I chose to leave. Ok, it's time to move forward and look beyond the past negative remarks made by members in the Coachella topic.
> 
> Peace,
> Topdogg


 OK INDIO ,HATS OFF TO YOU IF YOU WERE IN LIFESTYLES CC TO ME THAT HAS ALWAYS BEEN "THEE #1 CAR CULB !!!!OK LETS MOVE FORWARD!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HEY RAZA LET MAKE IT GOOD KNOW CAN I GET A QVO AND MAKE THIS THREAD CLEAN STOP THE HATE AND POST PICS AND EVENTS AND MY PM 
IS ALWAYS OPEN FOR ANY DRAMA LEAVE IT OFF THE THREAD. 



THANK YOU OMARTRECE!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

T.T.T:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Damn i ran out breath reading that can you guys make the comments alittle shorter thank u have a nice day and post some piks


haha...i was going cross sided just reading it...:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*TODAY

Red's truck White Gold Leaf Patterns
Baby Joe's Bomb truck set up for pinstripe
Chiquis Cutlass took a look for paint
Don Ray sold and installed a KUSTOM cooler
Baby Joe's Cuttlas prep for patterns and gold leaf
ESTILO VALLERO-VIEJITOS-GOODTIMES 

WE COVER THE WHOLE VALLE!
NEXT PIC'S STAY TUNED VALLE!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OHH MY BAD BEAR'S 1953 CHEVY BEL AIR CONVERTIBLE STRIPPED THE ENGINE EVERYTHING BUT THE BLOCK CHROMMMMMEEEE

THATS ISRAEL FOR ALMOST LETTING ME DRIVE YOUR 1968 CHEVY IMPALA CONVERTIBLE TO CIRCLE K MAYBE TOMORROW A LIL CRUISE THRU THE FAIR?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RUNNING A SILVER LEAF SPECIAL NEXT WEEK ONLY $240 two lines and a hood pattern

NOTE. DOES NOT COME WITH PINSTRIPE THAT WILL BE EXTRA!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

IM doing a one peice suede headliner and lexus es300 front seats new carpet,door panels suede..next week pics soon...:420:also my old blue seats are going to be for sale soon if anybody needs them and carpet.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8783 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

HERE YOU GO ROACH


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8927 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8293 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DREAMERS CHEVY by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMSKBOMB FLEET by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8657 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9718 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *TODAY
> 
> Red's truck White Gold Leaf Patterns
> Baby Joe's Bomb truck set up for pinstripe
> ...


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Top dogg why did you remove my post I should have a change to defense my self i looked you up unless I got the wrong person you left L.A because your an " UC DEA " will not mention no names .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Omar thanks for all the pics homie........hope u can bring the entire street kings famila so we can party u guys sum firme vatos......keep them pics coming so everyone can see what kind of show we do...*​

United Dreams cc Yuma, az (President)

1987 Chevy Monte Carlo (El Blue demon) RIP

1994 Cadillac Fleetwood (The Resurection)

United Dreams "Under The Desert Stars"Show n Shine fundraiser and Softball tournament for the Yuma Humane Society, Aug 20, 2011.

United Dreams Winter Dance Toy Drive for CuddleKits, Dec. 3, 2011

United Dreams 3rd Annual Lowrider Super Show Feb. 11, 2012

Its about the quality of the members not the cars that makes a car club strong!!







​


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9304 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9718 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9692 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9680 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9625 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8726 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8895 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9302 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9305 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8652 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_8650 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

chingon!!!!!!!!!!



OMAR TRECE said:


> FAMSKBOMB FLEET by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

View attachment 438597

Almost ready for paint!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> IM doing a one peice suede headliner and lexus es300 front seats new carpet,door panels suede..next week pics soon...:420:also my old blue seats are going to be for sale soon if anybody needs them and carpet.


I'm lookin for some sc 400 seats let me know if u see any


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​pic's or it never happen!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8927 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8293 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> I'm lookin for some sc 400 seats let me know if u see any


ok.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8783 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
> 
> HERE YOU GO ROACH


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> ok.


what year? sion coupe?


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO CLASSICS BOMB SQUAD*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO CLASSICS 1937*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINOS*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*FATHER AND SON "THE GODFATHER AND MR.MONTE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*HOME SWEET HOME 1962,1937,1965*


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

GOD DAM IT HAD TO A FLORES ( L.C's)


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Will you over weight guys go to bed ha ha


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Try


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CAMERAPHONE by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
*


SEELING MY OLD CAMERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​pic's or it never happen!!!!!!!!!!!*



TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*FOR PHOTO SHOOTS CALL 1-800-BIG DOGG*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

GOOD NIGHT PROFE GLAD YOUR BACK HAD TO FILL IN WHILE YOU WERE GONE,HEY I STARTED A PHOTOPRAPHY COMPANY WITH MY FUCKEN CELL PHONE NOT BAD UH ...LOL
HEADED TO VEGAS AT 4:00AM


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

st1984 said:


> Try


:uh:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PAINT by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

How much. ?? 


OMAR TRECE said:


> CAMERAPHONE by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
> *
> 
> 
> SEELING MY OLD CAMERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> How much. ??


looks like those new smart phones with a camra...:drama:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> looks like those new smart phones with a camra...:drama:


That shit is pimp. I bet the battery lasts for ever. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 438655


Nice pic player


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

LOL, I am not DEA, and I never lived in L.A............ but if you choose to avoid my warnings, I will "Perma-Ban" you. It's over, avoid the conflict (members wives being naked, accusing people of being untruthful, making negative comments about anything). THIS A WARNING FOR EVERYONE, ACT YOUR AGES AND JUST GET ALONG AND AVOID MAKING NEGATIVE COMMENTS. 
BTW, defend yourself through PM's. 



El Profe said:


> Top dogg why did you remove my post I should have a change to defense my self i looked you up unless I got the wrong person you left L.A because your an " UC DEA " will not mention no names .


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> LOL, I am not DEA, and I never lived in L.A............ but if you choose to avoid my warnings, I will "Perma-Ban" you. It's over, avoid the conflict (members wives being naked, accusing people of being untruthful, making negative comments about anything). THIS A WARNING FOR EVERYONE, ACT YOUR AGES AND JUST GET ALONG AND AVOID MAKING NEGATIVE COMMENTS.
> BTW, defend yourself through PM's.


u said somebody would hit me up for my user name change?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

No, I never said anything to you about a user name change. Did you want your name changed?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> No, I never said anything to you about a user name change. Did you want your name changed?


yes sir thanks. pm


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

one of the best pattern jobs ive seen orlando do :biggrin: got down...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

You will need to go to the support section and request the name change. It will take a few days.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

RF TTT
:finger:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> what year? sion coupe?


I think it said 91


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

TopDogg said:


> LOL, I am not DEA, and I never lived in L.A............ but if you choose to avoid my warnings, I will "Perma-Ban" you. It's over, avoid the conflict (members wives being naked, accusing people of being untruthful, making negative comments about anything). THIS A WARNING FOR EVERYONE, ACT YOUR AGES AND JUST GET ALONG AND AVOID MAKING NEGATIVE COMMENTS.
> BTW, defend yourself through PM's.


Is a perma-ban one of those hair do's that big worm had on the movie FRIDAY?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

That's the one, LOL.













Indio123 said:


> Is a perma-ban one of those hair do's that big worm had on the movie FRIDAY?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> Is a perma-ban one of those hair do's that big worm had on the movie FRIDAY?


Lol


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> You will need to go to the support section and request the name change. It will take a few days.


i did a week ago.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> I think it said 91


aww u know those are the one i wanted..ill try to find 4 of them..we got better junk yards out here.:biggrin: lifestyle told me es300.:facepalm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*TODAY
WE FINISHED REDS TRUCK GOLD LEAF




SMOKED THE TAIL LIGHTS FOR A LS 



PAINTED THE QUARTER AND BUMPER FOR A NISSAN



AND INSTALLED A STERIO SYSTEM IN THE 1968 CHEVY IMPALA CONVERTIBLE OWNED BY ISRAEL CHAVEZ
*





TE=OMAR TRECE;15172369]


OMAR TRECE said:


> *TODAY
> 
> Red's truck White Gold Leaf Patterns
> Baby Joe's Bomb truck set up for pinstripe
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 10 guests) WELCOME GUEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*OMAR TRECE**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/46669-omar-trece.html*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

a little body work on the wagon door...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

i like....


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

looking for a 60s og rad 5 blade fan with the clutch


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

760RoadMaster said:


> looking for a 60s og rad 5 blade fan with the clutch


Ask Omar he knows everthing !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Ask Omar he knows everthing !


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

760RoadMaster said:


> looking for a 60s og rad 5 blade fan with the clutch


by the time u find it...might as well do electric fans.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> by the time u find it...might as well do electric fans.




OG BRO OG


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OG BRO OG


og is not hot right now haha.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SHOW2012_REVISED_WEBONLY by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

you going?????



OMAR TRECE said:


> SHOW2012_REVISED_WEBONLY by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> you going?????


YES SIR WERE TAKING 3 TO 5 CARS


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Im building my car for me,as long as i like it i dont care what other people say thats why i dont post pics


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


thanks omar 4 work on Relay for life flyer ....
enter off monroe follow the sighs moving 7am staff will set us up. its a picnic no beer or dont get caught!!!! or help buy buying food games that are going on there. NEW ILLUSIONS cc will have a booth there will donate $$$$ get online n register or if no a familia friend that has a team donate....
COACHELLA VALLEY LOWRIDERS CAR CLUBS SOLOS SHOPS HOT RODS CUSTOM
TOP 
THE
TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

760RoadMaster said:


> Im building my car for me,as long as i like it i dont care what other people say thats why i dont post pics


:thumbsup: i may have 1 no clutch i ck


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> :thumbsup: i may have 1 no clutch i ck


 ok thanks


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ESE 10 PUEZ QVO.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BLUE SKIES COACHELLA VALLEY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MAZARATII AND A OLDSMOBILE CUTLASS


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*for sale*

whats up valle have some clean 100 spokes for sale 350 obo hit me up........ pm me any ????
My bad guys the rims are 13x7 100 spokes


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9179 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

760RoadMaster said:


> Im building my car for me,as long as i like it i dont care what other people say thats why i dont post pics


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> a little body work on the wagon door...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 438655


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> Is a perma-ban one of those hair do's that big worm had on the movie FRIDAY?


jajajajaja


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up valle have some clean 100 spokes for sale 350 obo hit me up........ pm me any ????


 13 or 14 inch will they fit my 52?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER .INSTALLED A 42 INCH SUNROOF......


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER .INSTALLED A 42 INCH SUNROOF......


Did u roll the edges?


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

My bad guys the rims are 13x7 100 spokes they should fit rick call me bro


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*i got a 68 impala custom for sale no motor and needs work its at the shop if anybody wants to see it sale or trade any ? call or text 760 600-4552 thanks*sorry no pics just come by and look for your self ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

LATINO52chevy said:


> 13 or 14 inch will they fit my 52?


if they dont i got some crosslace that will 13x7 all chrome:biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER .INSTALLED A 42 INCH SUNROOF......


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

st1984 said:


> Did u roll the edges?


ya did you


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

st1984 said:


> Did u roll the edges?


have too...he did a good job too.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

st1984 said:


> Did u roll the edges?


NO , BUT I DID ALITTLE WELDING TO HOLD THE ROOF TOGETHER ..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

came back from the cruz to the sundown Groupe did there thing.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> NO , BUT I DID ALITTLE WELDING TO HOLD THE ROOF TOGETHER ..


:wow: like magic.....


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> NO , BUT I DID ALITTLE WELDING TO HOLD THE ROOF TOGETHER ..


lol


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> NO , BUT I DID ALITTLE WELDING TO HOLD THE ROOF TOGETHER ..


i had to do that too. used the og bracket.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

61neb said:


> if they dont i got some crosslace that will 13x7 all chrome:biggrin:


how much for the cross laces


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Twice its Sunday


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

BACK TO NORMAL POST SOME PIC'S RAZA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

EFRA by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*GREAT MEETING TODAY*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 439703


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 439706


Clean ass Monte


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> EFRA by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT NOW JUMP


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 438654


*OTT FOR THE GODFATHER!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SHOW2012_REVISED_WEBONLY by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitos1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://i42.tinypic.com/24omz68.jpg


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SHOW2012_REVISED_WEBONLY by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*13x7 100 spokes for sale*

still have them for sale if anyone is intrested hit me up 350obo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CITYCRUISERS01 của jess000, trên Flickr



LINE THEM UP!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CITYCRUISERS01 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

EFRA by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ESTILOVALLERO by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Alot of shows coming up fast...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> Alot of shows coming up fast...


YES SIR CANT WAIT TO SEE THE ELCO!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COME DOWN PLAYER..........


OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

YOU GUYS COMING DOWN TOTHIS SHOW QUE NO??? IT GETS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!



OMAR TRECE said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/24omz68.jpg


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012








[/SUP]


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

Nice Thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo said:


> Nice Thread :thumbsup:


Que onda redonda


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Cinco De Mayo said:


> Nice Thread :thumbsup:


*
NICE AND CLEAN VALLEY KINGS!


*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> YOU GUYS COMING DOWN TOTHIS SHOW QUE NO??? IT GETS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!



*​THAT'S THE PLAN PROFE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

finished up the homie Mike from Latino classic bumper kit thanks Ben for the help


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

OK RAZA I GOT MY ~87 ELCO~ 4 SALE CHECK OUT MY THREAD THERES PICS 2 SEE!!!!!!!!!!!uffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT VALLE


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> finished up the homie Mike from Latino classic bumper kit thanks Ben for the help


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

wheres is everybody?:inout:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> wheres is everybody?:inout:










drinking


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> drinking


:roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

*​CAN I GET A LINE UP PLEASE*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​WHO'S DOWN FOR A CRUISE!*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​WHO'S DOWN FOR A CRUISE!*


:420:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

panda and layitlow tonight....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9829 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
*


PINSTRIPER AT STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ TOMORROW HIT US UP!GONNA FINISH RED'S TRUCK! *


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

also my 64 ragg and my 62 ht all 4 sale NO MORE LOWRIDING 4 ME!!!!!!!!

:facepalm::nono::nono::x::finger:


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

SHYT FORGAT 2 POST MY 63 RAGG IS BEEN sooollddddddddddddd.:naughty:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

come down players!!!!!!!!




OMAR TRECE said:


> *​WHO'S DOWN FOR A CRUISE!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

damn palyer this is a bad ass show>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

man i think its time for new seals haha..$200


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
Q-VO RAZA WELL TODAY AT STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ!

RED'S NISSAN HARDBODY DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
IMG_0528 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr



IMG_0525 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_0523 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_0506 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_0503 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr





*ABLE'S NEW ILLUSIONS RIMS DONE!!!!!!!!!!! A LIL TEASER!
*
IMG_0548 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


*
TRINI'S TRUNK ON HELLBOY DONE!!!!!!!!!

*
IMG_0541 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


*
MIKE'S NIGHTMARE 66 INTERIOR PARTS DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
IMG_0476 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*SOON PIC'S OF OUR NEW CHAPTERS MEMBERS SHIRT'S!

OXNARD!
SAN DIEGO COUNTY!
MEXICALI!
AND THE BIG VALLE DE COACHELLA!
I HAVE A GREAT DEAL ON EMBROIDERED SHIRTS HIT ME UP!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*THE MAN OF THE HR. HOWTONS! HIT ME UP FOR SOME PINSTRIPING!!!!!*_


IMG_0534 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


IMG_0536 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## 86candy (Nov 4, 2011)

Red's Nissan truck striped and silver leafed at Street King Kustoms but painted by the Kandy Man


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


> *
> Q-VO RAZA WELL TODAY AT STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ!
> 
> RED'S NISSAN HARDBODY DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

86candy said:


> Red's Nissan truck striped and silver leafed at Street King Kustoms but painted by the Kandy Man


*VERY TRUE WE ARE NOT TAKING ANY CREDIT ON THAT HE IS ONE OF THE BEST IN THE DESERT!*


----------



## Sammllll (Feb 23, 2012)

My new ride 

http://imgshore.com/80d463p2j1ti/b567345gdg654.JPG.html 











-Sam


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

86candy said:


> Red's Nissan truck striped and silver leafed at Street King Kustoms but painted by the Kandy Man


r u juanitos lil bro,if u r let him know that david salas said wasss up


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sammllll said:


> My new ride
> 
> http://imgshore.com/80d463p2j1ti/b567345gdg654.JPG.html
> 
> ...


banned after 10 mins?
:facepalm:


----------



## 86candy (Nov 4, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> r u juanitos lil bro,if u r let him know that david salas said wasss up


Yeah, ok ill let him know


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

86candy said:


> Yeah, ok ill let him know


que onda ........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 86candy (Nov 4, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> que onda panson ........


I think u got the wrong guy, im Juans youngest son


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

heres a lil sneek peek of rollerz only custom frame ,,,,,,getting matal flake & grafixs by me......


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> heres a lil sneek peek of rollerz only custom frame ,,,,,,getting matal flake & grafixs by me......


nice orlando...anther radical?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7943 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7789 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3811 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3658 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rollerz Only doing it big this year!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

indio im going to look this weekend for the seats for u and me...ive be laging if u already got them let me know.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Rollerz Only doing it big this year!


YES SIR .......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> nice orlando...anther radical?


MAY BE THIS YEAR ....ARIZONA CHAPTER........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Rollerz Only doing it big this year!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> MAY BE THIS YEAR ....ARIZONA CHAPTER........


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Que onda redonda


a Indio ask Ben if he found that grill for the Elco after all:drama:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo said:


> a Indio ask Ben if he found that grill for the Elco after all:drama:


I'll ask him later


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> indio im going to look this weekend for the seats for u and me...ive be laging if u already got them let me know.


Naw the ones I found were broke if u find them get em and I'll go to ur pad to pick them up


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> heres a lil sneek peek of rollerz only custom frame ,,,,,,getting matal flake & grafixs by me......


Now that's what I call a lot of fuckin flake


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE VALLE


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

*Room Rates for Mesa Car show
Holiday Inn Hotel & Suites
$94.00 per night 
Code-Rollerz Only
Cut off date 03/09/12
Phn# (480) 964-7000*
 5 miles from the show location.
1600 South Country Club Drive
Mesa, Arizona 85210


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7943 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[
> 
> 
> TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8840 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


IMG_8821 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


IMG_8798 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

*

LOWRIDER SHOW AND HOP COMINGS IN MAY STAY TUNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IN INDIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://youtu.be/rO4f56dbORw





DAMNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LET STEP IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://youtu.be/jzXPd9TlRzk


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> http://youtu.be/rO4f56dbORw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

i like padros work...badass work he does...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8840 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8821 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
> ...


make it happen!:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> make it happen!:thumbsup:


_*IM HELPING PROMOTE AS SOON AS I GET THE INFO IT'S ON!*_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

wtf is this shit???????????



Sammllll said:


> My new ride
> 
> http://imgshore.com/80d463p2j1ti/b567345gdg654.JPG.html
> 
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

damn we have our own cruise night..........






OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > viejitosondiadosdone by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump for the valle. This is the first time I see the Valle on the second page. Y'all know I can't let that be. Lol. TTT for the Valle.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:inout:ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump for the valle. This is the first time I see the Valle on the second page. Y'all know I can't let that be. Lol. TTT for the Valle.


YES SIR VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> damn we have our own cruise night..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=441758&stc=1&d=1330130240

A little something from Orlando at Colores Perfectos


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=441758&stc=1&d=1330130240
> 
> A little something from Orlando at Colores Perfectos


nice looks like 60s or 50s frame....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Is that real finger print on that regal?


 A LIL WATER DROPS SOMETHING DIFFERENT !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0602 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


*THE HOMIE RAFA FROM VIEJITOS DOING SOME DETAIL WORK ON A CUSTOMERS CAR!*


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

View attachment 441867

*PALMAS TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0528 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

ALL " LC " ( Latino Classics ) please report to the " PRES ASAP !!!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


Pros not amateur


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

REDTRUCK12 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Ott


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rudyjrni by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *TODAY AT STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> NEW ILLUSIONS MALIBU
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DREAMERS CHEVY by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8927 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8293 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0558 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> nice looks like 60s or 50s frame....











fifty's custom frame....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> fifty's custom frame....


LOOKS BAD ASS POST MORE PICS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

That's a badddd asss picture.


OMAR TRECE said:


> REDTRUCK12 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Haha good one


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

my fav 62 og ss 64 impala lowrider style TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8927 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr[


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning Valle. I know it's a drive but if you guys could make it out here come thru you guys are always welcomed out here to chill with LATINS finest. TTT. Going down today.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>



*​STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ THE ONE IN THE FRONT!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*MORENO VALLEY IE PUT IT DOWN NICE RIDES AND GOOD RAZA OUT THER PICS UP SOON GOOD TIME OUT THERE ISRAEL TOOK THE 1968 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR A NICE DRIVE OUT THERE LEFT THE VALLE ABOUT 1:30 DROVE TO SAN BERNA AND THEN DOWN TO MORENO FOR A COUPLE OF HRS THEN BACK TO THE VALLE 80+ ON THE I-10 NICE WAY TO ENTER THE VALLE ON THE FAST LANE PASSINS ALL THE NEW BENZ AND NEW RIDES SKLIFERS. TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0687 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_0691 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

*​STYLISTIC'S CLEAN ASS RIDES IN MORENO VALLEY!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *MORENO VALLEY IE PUT IT DOWN NICE RIDES AND GOOD RAZA OUT THER PICS UP SOON GOOD TIME OUT THERE ISRAEL TOOK THE 1968 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR A NICE DRIVE OUT THERE LEFT THE VALLE ABOUT 1:30 DROVE TO SAN BERNA AND THEN DOWN TO MORENO FOR A COUPLE OF HRS THEN BACK TO THE VALLE 80+ ON THE I-10 NICE WAY TO ENTER THE VALLE ON THE FAST LANE PASSINS ALL THE NEW BENZ AND NEW RIDES SKLIFERS. TTT*


on 13s? damn that shits scary...tryed that on the cutty started to pull..


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_0687 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0691 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
> 
> *​STYLISTIC'S CLEAN ASS RIDES IN MORENO VALLEY!*



What up Omar. thx for the pics, wish i could of taken the rag but had my kids with. Thx for the great pics bro


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

eric0425 said:


> What up Omar. thx for the pics, wish i could of taken the rag but had my kids with. Thx for the great pics bro


_*ANYTIME ERIC SEE YOU AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> on 13s? damn that shits scary...tryed that on the cutty started to pull..



_*13'S AND A/C CRANKIN ALL THE WAY UP TO BANNING THEN THE TOP DOWN THE REST OF THE WAY!*_


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*13'S AND A/C CRANKIN ALL THE WAY UP TO BANNING THEN THE TOP DOWN THE REST OF THE WAY!*_


clownin! nice


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*13'S AND A/C CRANKIN ALL THE WAY UP TO BANNING THEN THE TOP DOWN THE REST OF THE WAY!*_


Like that huh. Dayyyyuuuuummmmmnnnn.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *MORENO VALLEY IE PUT IT DOWN NICE RIDES AND GOOD RAZA OUT THER PICS UP SOON GOOD TIME OUT THERE ISRAEL TOOK THE 1968 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR A NICE DRIVE OUT THERE LEFT THE VALLE ABOUT 1:30 DROVE TO SAN BERNA AND THEN DOWN TO MORENO FOR A COUPLE OF HRS THEN BACK TO THE VALLE 80+ ON THE I-10 NICE WAY TO ENTER THE VALLE ON THE FAST LANE PASSINS ALL THE NEW BENZ AND NEW RIDES SKLIFERS. TTT*


Glad you guys could make it player. TTT.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

GRACIAS FOR THE FLIKAS OMAR,OF ~ COUNTY BLUES ~ RUBEN ~ STYLISTICS ~


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Glad you guys could make it player. TTT.



*Anytime Profe!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> GRACIAS FOR THE FLIKAS OMAR,OF ~ COUNTY BLUES ~ RUBEN ~ STYLISTICS ~


*


ANYTIME RUBEN CANT WAIT TO SEE JUST CLOWNING IN PERSON!

*







*
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/cto/2866377173.html

NICE RIDE


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Firme ass Glasshouse :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

[h=6]http://youtu.be/xPRS9dkZ8Xo[/h]


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

53bear said:


> *http://youtu.be/xPRS9dkZ8Xo*


Check this out!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> Check this out!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://youtu.be/OiDwkNMn3EE

<a href="http://youtu.be/OiDwkNMn3EE" target="_blank">


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKLIFERS TTT ENJOYING THE BOMB ASS WEATHER AT THE FAIR WITH THE FAM BAM MORE PICS WHEN I GET HOME 



VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> http://youtu.be/OiDwkNMn3EE
> 
> <a href="http://youtu.be/OiDwkNMn3EE" target="_blank">
> 
> ...


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


nice flika omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

***** 63 said:


> nice flika omar


THANKS BRO WORKING ON SOME MORE I'LL POST LATER


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Bad Ass pics Omar :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Bad Ass pics Omar :thumbsup:



_*
GRACIAS SEE YOU GUY'S AT TRAFFIC!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

MRMONTECARLO said:


>


Good video homie


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


TO THE TOP hope to see most of you lowrider s pass the word hot rods fast n furious 4x4 jeeps trucks help out go donate for awile lots tom do donate to some one whos pass wawy on line an a luminar will glow with there name all week end


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

all NEW ILLUSIONS give me a call see wat we taking freinds we gona B BQ LET US NOW WAT UP PLEASE HELP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> TO THE TOP hope to see most of you lowrider s pass the word hot rods fast n furious 4x4 jeeps trucks help out go donate for awile lots tom do donate to some one whos pass wawy on line an a luminar will glow with there name all week end



_*STREETKINGZ
ESTILO VALLERO
VIEJITOS
*_

LINE THEM UP


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Q-VO OMAR THANKS AGAIN FOR THE FLIKAS YOU TOOK OF ~ COUNTY BLUES ~ SEE YOU AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW HOMIE.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> Q-VO OMAR THANKS AGAIN FOR THE FLIKAS YOU TOOK OF ~ COUNTY BLUES ~ SEE YOU AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW HOMIE.[
> 
> 
> SIMON BRO SEE YOU OUT THERE I HOPE YOU GUYS CAN SHOOT A CRUISE TO THE VALLE ONE DAY!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump the valle


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

did a nice little moonroof on my grams suv...haha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
*who's going RAZA NEW ILLUSION WANT TO INVITE YOU ALL TO DAY FULL OF FUN COME EVERY PENNY GO'S TO HELP THE AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY WE ALL KNOW OF SOMEONE SUFFERING FROM CANCER OR THAT HAS PASSED FROM THIS ILLNESS PLEASE LET'S SHOW HOW MUCH THE VALLE BACK'S UP ANY PROGRAM OR RELAY FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK'S FOR THE HELP IM JUST A SUPPORTER SO PLEASE DONT HATE ON THIS THE VALLE IS STRONG LET'S DO THIS WHO'S DOWN?
*


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

WHAT UP OMAR. TTT


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Q-VO OMAR THANKS AGAIN FOR THE FLIKAS YOU TOOK OF ~ COUNTY BLUES ~ SEE YOU AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW HOMIE.[
> ...


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Pomona is this Sunday!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*QUE ONDA REDONDA!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > JUST HIT US UP IN ADVANCE AND WE WILL ROLL TO THE VALLE.
> ...


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

53bear said:


> Pomona is this Sunday!!!!:thumbsup:


*YUP! :thumbsup:*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
SKLIFERS WERE YOU AT!
BOMB SQUAD LEADERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitosondiadosdone by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

these pictures are firme doggyyy



OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Pinchi Omar u get down with the Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Cinco De Mayo said:


> Pinchi Omar u get down with the Pics :thumbsup:


LOL. u know I started lookin at your guys thread cause of Omar's pix. This vato gets down. And he hooked a player up with some good ass pictures.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*STREETKINGZ
> ESTILO VALLERO
> VIEJITOS
> *_
> ...


NEW ILLUSIONS 
STREET KINGS 
VIEJITOS
ESTILO VALLERO
AND A COUPLE OF SOLOS AT A GREAT EVENT LETS MAKE IT A GREAT WK END, THANKS uffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Cinco De Mayo said:


> Pinchi Omar u get down with the Pics :thumbsup:



GRACIAS BRO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> LOL. u know I started lookin at your guys thread cause of Omar's pix. This vato gets down. And he hooked a player up with some good ass pictures.




YA SABES PROFE VALLE DE COACHELLA IS PUTTING IT DOWN!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OTT TTT


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

_MOST H''EIGHT''ED







_


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

***** 63 said:


> _MOST H''EIGHT''ED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good all layed out


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

***** 63 said:


> _MOST H''EIGHT''ED
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_*NICE BRO IM WORKING ON SOMETHING!*_


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*NICE BRO IM WORKING ON SOMETHING!*_


orale gracias


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


>



TTT... THATS TIGHT OMAR... YOU ALWAYS HOK UP SOME NICS PICS.. THX


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

eric0425 said:


> TTT... THATS TIGHT OMAR... YOU ALWAYS HOK UP SOME NICS PICS.. THX



THANKS CANT WAIT TO SHOOT THE RAG BRO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Damn homie that fkn clean gracias


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

***** 63 said:


> Damn homie that fkn clean gracias


_*gracias bro!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


NICE WORK OMAR........THOSE PIC'S CAME OUT FIRME.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> NICE WORK OMAR........THOSE PIC'S CAME OUT FIRME.


GRACIAS BRO HIT ME UP SO I CAN DO THE 65 SOON!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> NEW ILLUSIONS
> STREET KINGS
> VIEJITOS
> ESTILO VALLERO
> AND A COUPLE OF SOLOS AT A GREAT EVENT LETS MAKE IT A GREAT WK END, THANKS uffin:


after crusing sat night THE BLVD HAPPENS AT NIGHT....



OMAR TRECE said:


> relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


7AM MOVING FOLLOW THE SIGHS ENTER OFF MONROE


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Just move to the valley from the bay area I see couple of shows this weekend got to check them out.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Just move to the valley from the bay area I see couple of shows this weekend got to check them out.


WELCOME TO THE VALLE BRO ANY ? HIT ME UP 760 863-6865 OMAR


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> WELCOME TO THE VALLE BRO ANY ? HIT ME UP 760 863-6865 OMAR


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GRACIAS BRO A HUGE CAR COMMUNITY NOT JUST LOWRIDERS EVERYTHING!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:hey omar great work LUV those pics.(cotton kandy):yes:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> :wave:hey omar great work LUV those pics.(cotton kandy):yes:


THANKS. I HAVE A COUPLE MORE PICS UP SOON


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COACHELLA SUNSET N LOWRIDING LAST SAT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BETTER THAN A TROPHY DRIVING THEM


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE AT RELAY FOR LIFE STOP BY IF WASH THAT CAR FOR THE NIGHT TIME CRUZ IT....


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up homie welcome to the valle bro


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT WHAT UP OMAR


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

eric0425 said:


> TTT WHAT UP OMAR


Q-VO BRO WORKIN ON SOME PIC'S I HOPE I CAN SHOT YOUR CAR AT TRAFFIC


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

S.K. TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr[


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​RAFA FROM VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hood mornin VALLE


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Indio123 said:


> Hood mornin VALLE


Homes is that vato Omar gay ? Don't even know him give me his number and wants me to call him .


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT for the Valle.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Homes is that vato Omar gay ? Don't even know him give me his number and wants me to call him .


YOU GOT ME TWISTED BRO SORRY FOR TRYING TO MAKE YOU FEEL AT HOME BRO DON'T WAIST YOUR TIME ANSWERING YOU MIGHT END UP ON THE BAN-WAGON.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU GOT ME TWISTED BRO SORRY FOR TRYING TO MAKE YOU FEEL AT HOME BRO DON'T WAIST YOUR TIME ANSWERING YOU MIGHT END UP ON THE BAN-WAGON.


Lmfao.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lmfao.....


EVEN THE NEWBES HATE ON ME PROFE !!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

48rag said:


> Homes is that vato Omar gay ? Don't even know him give me his number and wants me to call him .


LMFAO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [/Q


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

He was recently banned due to not following the rules. IP check confirmed location in Indio, CA. I'll monitor his posts, if it continues his new account will be banned again. 
Enough with the childish remarks, you homies from Coachella should stick together, not be against each other. 




OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU GOT ME TWISTED BRO SORRY FOR TRYING TO MAKE YOU FEEL AT HOME BRO DON'T WAIST YOUR TIME ANSWERING YOU MIGHT END UP ON THE BAN-WAGON.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT TTT


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT for the homie


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> He was recently banned due to not following the rules. IP check confirmed location in Indio, CA. I'll monitor his posts, if it continues his new account will be banned again.
> Enough with the childish remarks, you homies from Coachella should stick together, not be against each other.


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> EVEN THE NEWBES HATE ON ME PROFE !!! HAHAHAHA


That's some fucken bullshit player. Lol. !!!!!!! This is funny.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

***** 63 said:


> TTT for the homie


What's up *****!!!!! What it do. See you on Saturday morning.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TopDogg said:


> He was recently banned due to not following the rules. IP check confirmed location in Indio, CA. I'll monitor his posts, if it continues his new account will be banned again.
> Enough with the childish remarks, you homies from Coachella should stick together, not be against each other.


Well said player. I do back up my dogg Omar. I've never seen home start any shit.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT Valle. What it doooooo


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

DRAMA!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT Valle. What it doooooo


*q-vo Profe just trying to do the damn thing we will be seeing you soon bro i need them pic's of you jale for that flyer bro!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *q-vo Profe just trying to do the damn thing we will be seeing you soon bro i need them pic's of you jale for that flyer bro!*


I just emailed them to you. Lol. I must have been reading your mind. And not in a gay way. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *q-vo Profe just trying to do the damn thing we will be seeing you soon bro i need them pic's of you jale for that flyer bro!*


O yeah. One of my members is interested in some shoes for his whipp. Did he hit you up????


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> DRAMA!!!


Simon. Lol.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> I just emailed them to you. Lol. I must have been reading your mind. And not in a gay way. Lol.


*GOOD ONE PROFE*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> O yeah. One of my members is interested in some shoes for his whipp. Did he hit you up????


*​TELL HIM TO HIT ME UP!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *GOOD ONE PROFE*


I thought u would like that. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​TELL HIM TO HIT ME UP!*


Simon. I give him ur number. I got your number from 48 rag.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon. I give him ur number. I got your number from 48 rag.


_*HAHAHHAHAHAHAAAA*_


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

I need "real" leather tan and suede anybody got the hook up? i f up, i order 6 yards of fake suede..


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> I need "real" leather tan and suede anybody got the hook up? i f up, i order 6 yards of fake suede..


Ask ur tio Orlando


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good mornin to the homies from the valle


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Tomorrow. TTT.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Tomorrow. TTT.




*GRACIAS PROFE*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *THIS SAT. COFFE SHOP AT 6:30 AND POLO GROUNDS AT 8AM LET DO THIS VALLE IT'S A GREAT CAUSE RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


TO THE TOP WORKING IN MORNIBG BRING THAT CAR LATER THAT DAY ALL DY EVENT 
CAR


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## gordie 57 (Dec 7, 2011)

whats up valle? hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Ask ur tio Orlando


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT:run:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up Valle.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *GRACIAS PROFE*


You know it player


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

i got some suede i dont need for sale not real... butter












30 bucks..for 3 yards


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i got some suede i dont need for sale not real... butter
> View attachment 445229
> View attachment 445230
> 30 bucks..for 3 yards


not good suede.......


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

ttt for the valle de coachella


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

I HAVE A SET OF UPPER ARM 1958-1964 CROMED ,EXTENTED 3/4 INCH ,NEW BUSHINGS & NEW ,CROME BALL JOINT.HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> not good suede.......


i know going to get the real suede tomorrow and leather haha.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i know going to get the real suede tomorrow and leather haha.


HIT UP VETERANS UPHOLSTEREY SUPPLIES IN LA....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any one have some adjustable trailering arms for 91 town car?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Any one have some adjustable trailering arms for 91 town car?


SWITCH HAPPY HIT HIM UP


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> HIT UP VETERANS UPHOLSTEREY SUPPLIES IN LA....


Cool thanks I was going to ask u too.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RELAY WAS GOOD PICS UP SOON!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​STREETKINGZ BOMB SQUAD!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ROLLERZ ONLY!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​CITY CRUISERS ROLLED IN DEEP!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*​VIEJITOS*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_​WERIDIN CAR CLUB!_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*MILO'S 66 CLEAN IMPALA!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*ERNIE'S GLASSHOUSE!!!!! NEW ILLUSIONS CAR CLUB*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​BABY JOE'S BOMBITTA*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ESTILO VALLEROS CAR CLUB*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> I HAVE A SET OF UPPER ARM 1958-1964 CROMED ,EXTENTED 3/4 INCH ,NEW BUSHINGS & NEW ,CROME BALL JOINT.HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED...


sold......................................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​ROLLERZ ONLY!*


TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

48rag said:


> Homes is that vato Omar gay ? Don't even know him give me his number and wants me to call him .


BECAREFULL HOMIE IF YOU DONT AGREE WITH THE PHOTOGRAPHER YOU MIGHT GET BANNED,LOL


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

What up Omar Just stopping by


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*


*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

eric0425 said:


> What up Omar Just stopping by


*​WHAT'S UP ERIC ARE YOU GETTING READY FOR TRAFFIC ?*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> He was recently banned due to not following the rules. IP check confirmed location in Indio, CA. I'll monitor his posts, if it continues his new account will be banned again.
> Enough with the childish remarks, you homies from Coachella should stick together, not be against each other.


 O SHIT HE GOT BANNED ,TOLD YOU !!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TRUE OG VALLE DE COACHELLA CAR CLUB*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *BANNED WAGON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:thumbsup:


 THANKS FOR THAT FUCKEN NASTY ASS PRIVATE MESSAGE !! I WAS NOT TALKIN TO YOU DUMB ASS IT WAS FOR TOP DOGG PHOTOGRAGHY HE ONLY SEE'S ONE SIDE LIKE ALWAYS DONT WORRY I"LL LEAVE YOU AND LAY IT LOW ALONE, I WILL DELETE MY ACCOUNT AS I CAN SEE ITS A ONE WAY STREET YOU WIN DONT PM AGAIN........................................................................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


got anymore pics of this moonroof?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> got anymore pics of this moonroof?


YOU NEED TO SEE IT IN PERSON LOOKS REALLY GOOD!!!!!!!!! PERFECT COLORS GOT DOWN!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


damn the 300 angels interior is badass cant wait do my suede...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​RIM'S DONE AT STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU NEED TO SEE IT IN PERSON LOOKS REALLY GOOD!!!!!!!!! PERFECT COLORS GOT DOWN!


I know he does...aways good work..just wanted to see if the glass was gold...looking for one,but maybe later.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​WHITE GOLD LEAF AND PINSTRIPING DONE AT STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> I know he does...aways good work..just wanted to see if the glass was gold...looking for one,but maybe later.



NOPE THE GOLD IS IN THE GLASSHOUSE!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> THANKS FOR THAT FUCKEN NASTY ASS PRIVATE MESSAGE !! I WAS NOT TALKIN TO YOU DUMB ASS IT WAS FOR TOP DOGG PHOTOGRAGHY HE ONLY SEE'S ONE SIDE LIKE ALWAYS DONT WORRY I"LL LEAVE YOU AND LAY IT LOW ALONE, I WILL DELETE MY ACCOUNT AS I CAN SEE ITS A ONE WAY STREET YOU WIN DONT PM AGAIN........................................................................


 JUST BECAUSE YOU POSTED AND TOOK IT DOWN SO NO ONE CAN READ IT, I WILL NOT DELETE MY ACCOUNT AND GIVE YOU THE SATISFACTION DUMB ASS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


That's a bad ass bombita.


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> ,,,,,,


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> JUST BECAUSE YOU POSTED AND TOOK IT DOWN SO NO ONE CAN READ IT, I WILL NOT DELETE MY ACCOUNT AND GIVE YOU THE SATISFACTION DUMB ASS


 SAY IT ON THE OPEN FOURM DONT HIDE BEHIND YOUR SKIRT,CALLING ME A FAT FUCK ,I HAVE BEEN CALLED WORSE BY BETTER PEOPLE ,I AM NOT FAT I AM FLUFFY PENDEJO


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

NICE PICS BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

WAS UP VALLE:wave:NICE PICS OMAR:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

WAS UP CARLOS:wave:


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

sup david


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC T T M F T


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

latino52chevy you guys still picking on the youngster? how old r u vatos? and still play this internet gangsters i figured u vatos would be grown men about this and have already had been done with this .do u really have nothing better to do than critize another person photogarph REALLY it bugs u vatos that much?oh and ur bro got banned cause all he post is stupid stuff and u want to start now too.i have repect for u vatos cause we are the older genaration but sh!t homies u guys are killing me bro!! dont know what worse being on the streets or talkin sh!t on the internet gettin worked up for the streets.i guess, same difference . peace i'm out of here to much gangster sh!t here:drama:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HEY PLAYER THAT LOOKS FRESHHHHHHHHHH.....IF MY SON SAW THIS PICTURE HE WOULD BE LIKE SEE DAD HE HAS A TRUCK AND ITS LIFTED TOO WHY CANT I???




OMAR TRECE said:


> *​WHITE GOLD LEAF AND PINSTRIPING DONE AT STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> HEY PLAYER THAT LOOKS FRESHHHHHHHHHH.....IF MY SON SAW THIS PICTURE HE WOULD BE LIKE SEE DAD HE HAS A TRUCK AND ITS LIFTED TOO WHY CANT I???


_*LET HIM DO HIS THING PROFE HE WILL GET A TASTE OF LOWRIDING!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CARLOS B said:


> latino52chevy you guys still picking on the youngster? how old r u vatos? and still play this internet gangsters i figured u vatos would be grown men about this and have already had been done with this .do u really have nothing better to do than critize another person photogarph REALLY it bugs u vatos that much?oh and ur bro got banned cause all he post is stupid stuff and u want to start now too.i have repect for u vatos cause we are the older genaration but sh!t homies u guys are killing me bro!! dont know what worse being on the streets or talkin sh!t on the internet gettin worked up for the streets.i guess, same difference . peace i'm out of here to much gangster sh!t here:drama:


*​ALL GOOD PREZ LET HIM THROW A FIT!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

damn i havent seen that piolin car since i use to go to cruz nights in banning


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> damn i havent seen that piolin car since i use to go to cruz nights in banning


IT'S GONNA GET REDONE BRO JUST FOR KICKS FIRST CAR IN THE CLUB AND I DONT THINK WE WANT TO LET IT GO HAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!
TTT FOR PIOLIN


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

CARLOS B said:


> latino52chevy you guys still picking on the youngster? how old r u vatos? and still play this internet gangsters i figured u vatos would be grown men about this and have already had been done with this .do u really have nothing better to do than critize another person photogarph REALLY it bugs u vatos that much?oh and ur bro got banned cause all he post is stupid stuff and u want to start now too.i have repect for u vatos cause we are the older genaration but sh!t homies u guys are killing me bro!! dont know what worse being on the streets or talkin sh!t on the internet gettin worked up for the streets.i guess, same difference . peace i'm out of here to much gangster sh!t here:drama:


well said big carlos:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> damn i havent seen that piolin car since i use to go to cruz nights in banning


hahahaha i remember those days ese what car did u take there


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> hahahaha i remember those days ese what car did u take there


 is dat car still in your club cause i thought sk was a lowrider club.... i use to roll wid my primo he has a black dodge layin on 24's he was from severed ties we use to go wid his homie who had a 2 tone white n blue sierra layin too


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> is dat car still in your club cause i thought sk was a lowrider club.... i use to roll wid my primo he has a black dodge layin on 24's he was from severed ties we use to go wid his homie who had a 2 tone white n blue sierra layin too


 i gave the piolin 2 my wife, and we have several different kind of vehicles in our club still not just lowriders. the more categories the better.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> is dat car still in your club cause i thought sk was a lowrider club.... i use to roll wid my primo he has a black dodge layin on 24's he was from severed ties we use to go wid his homie who had a 2 tone white n blue sierra layin too


isra beat me to ur question lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK FAM WE HAVE IT ALL AND THE BOMB SQUAD!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CLEAN LINCLON ON HWY111 RIGHT NOW ANYONE KNOW WHO IT IS SILVER WE TAKE THEM ALL ON 13s JUST LIKE OUR OLD ONE WE HAD LIL YOUNGSTER CRUISING IT!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CLEAN LINCLON ON HWY111 RIGHT NOW ANYONE KNOW WHO IT IS SILVER WE TAKE THEM ALL ON 13s JUST LIKE OUR OLD ONE WE HAD LIL YOUNGSTER CRUISING IT!!![
> 
> 
> MyBad. JUST PASSED BY THE FAIR AND IT WAS PARKED WITH A CLUB I GUESS THEY BEAT ME TO THE PUNCH ON THAT ONE I HOPE THEY STILL HATE FORDS!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > CLEAN LINCLON ON HWY111 RIGHT NOW ANYONE KNOW WHO IT IS SILVER WE TAKE THEM ALL ON 13s JUST LIKE OUR OLD ONE WE HAD LIL YOUNGSTER CRUISING IT!!![
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > dannys back !!!!!!!lol
> ...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

CARLOS B said:


> latino52chevy you guys still picking on the youngster? how old r u vatos? and still play this internet gangsters i figured u vatos would be grown men about this and have already had been done with this .do u really have nothing better to do than critize another person photogarph REALLY it bugs u vatos that much?oh and ur bro got banned cause all he post is stupid stuff and u want to start now too.i have repect for u vatos cause we are the older genaration but sh!t homies u guys are killing me bro!! dont know what worse being on the streets or talkin sh!t on the internet gettin worked up for the streets.i guess, same difference . peace i'm out of here to much gangster sh!t here:drama:


 LOOK MAN FIRST OF ALL I WAS TALKIN ABOUT TOP DOGG THAT HE IS ONLY ONE SIDED BUT THATS ANOTHER SUBJECT,LITTLE OMAR SENDS ALL THESE MESSAGES CALLING ME NAMES PUTING PIC'S OF THIS BULL DOG WITH A HAT OF MY EMPLOYMENT AND ACTS ALL CHERRY AND PLAYS THE VICTIM I HAVE ASKED TOPP DOGG TO LOOK INTO THIS AND HE DOES NOTHIN ,I AM NOT AN INTERNET GANGSTER BUT YOU CAN ONLY TAKE SO MUCH SHIT EVEN IF HE IS A KID OR ACTS LIKE ONE ,AS FOR AS EL PROFE THAT WAS BETWEEN THEM TWO,I TOLD HIM HE WON AND I WAS GOING TO DELETE MY PROFLE AND HE SENDS ME ANOTHER MESSAGE TALKIN SHIT.I WILL NOT GIVE HIM THE SATISFACTION ANY MORE I HAVE NOT A FUCKIN THING TO SAY TO THIS IDIOT,CARLOS YOU SEEM LIKE A FAIR MAN AND I HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH YOU OR YOUR CLUB ,BUT IF ONE OF ARE MEMBERS WITH OUT A CAR TALKED ALL THIS SHIT AND GAVE OUR CLUB ALL THIS DRAMA HE WOULD BE VOTED OUT...WE HAD A MEETING TODAY AND THIS VATO WAS A STAKER CHECKEN US OUT AND POST SHIT ABOUT A FORD THIS IS AN INTERNAL CLUB MATTER THAT WILL NOT BE TALKED ABOUT IN AN OPEN FOURM...I JUST ASK YOU KEEP A LEASH ON THIS DUDE THAT KEEPS GIVIN YOUR CLUB A BAD NAME ALL AROUND THE VALLE


RICARDO FLORES


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> LOOK MAN FIRST OF ALL I WAS TALKIN ABOUT TOP DOGG THAT HE IS ONLY ONE SIDED BUT THATS ANOTHER SUBJECT,LITTLE OMAR SENDS ALL THESE MESSAGES CALLING ME NAMES PUTING PIC'S OF THIS BULL DOG WITH A HAT OF MY EMPLOYMENT AND ACTS ALL CHERRY AND PLAYS THE VICTIM I HAVE ASKED TOPP DOGG TO LOOK INTO THIS AND HE DOES NOTHIN ,I AM NOT AN INTERNET GANGSTER BUT YOU CAN ONLY TAKE SO MUCH SHIT EVEN IF HE IS A KID OR ACTS LIKE ONE ,AS FOR AS EL PROFE THAT WAS BETWEEN THEM TWO,I TOLD HIM HE WON AND I WAS GOING TO DELETE MY PROFLE AND HE SENDS ME ANOTHER MESSAGE TALKIN SHIT.I WILL NOT GIVE HIM THE SATISFACTION ANY MORE I HAVE NOT A FUCKIN THING TO SAY TO THIS IDIOT,CARLOS YOU SEEM LIKE A FAIR MAN AND I HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH YOU OR YOUR CLUB ,BUT IF ONE OF ARE MEMBERS WITH OUT A CAR TALKED ALL THIS SHIT AND GAVE OUR CLUB ALL THIS DRAMA HE WOULD BE VOTED OUT...WE HAD A MEETING TODAY AND THIS VATO WAS A STAKER CHECKEN US OUT AND POST SHIT ABOUT A FORD THIS IS AN INTERNAL CLUB MATTER THAT WILL NOT BE TALKED ABOUT IN AN OPEN FOURM...I JUST ASK YOU KEEP A LEASH ON THIS DUDE THAT KEEPS GIVIN YOUR CLUB A BAD NAME ALL AROUND THE VALLE
> 
> 
> RICARDO FLORES


:thumbsdown:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


That looks sick player.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​GRACIAS PROFE IT'S THE HOMIE EFRA HE WILL BE AT TRAFFIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REPIN THE*


----------



## 86candy (Nov 4, 2011)

[Thats my car and it aint silver


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

86candy said:


> [Thats my car and it aint silver


MYBAD GREY!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> LOOK MAN FIRST OF ALL I WAS TALKIN ABOUT TOP DOGG THAT HE IS ONLY ONE SIDED BUT THATS ANOTHER SUBJECT,LITTLE OMAR SENDS ALL THESE MESSAGES CALLING ME NAMES PUTING PIC'S OF THIS BULL DOG WITH A HAT OF MY EMPLOYMENT AND ACTS ALL CHERRY AND PLAYS THE VICTIM I HAVE ASKED TOPP DOGG TO LOOK INTO THIS AND HE DOES NOTHIN ,I AM NOT AN INTERNET GANGSTER BUT YOU CAN ONLY TAKE SO MUCH SHIT EVEN IF HE IS A KID OR ACTS LIKE ONE ,AS FOR AS EL PROFE THAT WAS BETWEEN THEM TWO,I TOLD HIM HE WON AND I WAS GOING TO DELETE MY PROFLE AND HE SENDS ME ANOTHER MESSAGE TALKIN SHIT.I WILL NOT GIVE HIM THE SATISFACTION ANY MORE I HAVE NOT A FUCKIN THING TO SAY TO THIS IDIOT,CARLOS YOU SEEM LIKE A FAIR MAN AND I HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH YOU OR YOUR CLUB ,BUT IF ONE OF ARE MEMBERS WITH OUT A CAR TALKED ALL THIS SHIT AND GAVE OUR CLUB ALL THIS DRAMA HE WOULD BE VOTED OUT...WE HAD A MEETING TODAY AND THIS VATO WAS A STAKER CHECKEN US OUT AND POST SHIT ABOUT A FORD THIS IS AN INTERNAL CLUB MATTER THAT WILL NOT BE TALKED ABOUT IN AN OPEN FOURM...I JUST ASK YOU KEEP A LEASH ON THIS DUDE THAT KEEPS GIVIN YOUR CLUB A BAD NAME ALL AROUND THE VALLE
> 
> 
> RICARDO FLORES


:thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

SKLIFERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*


----------



## 86candy (Nov 4, 2011)

To be redone by the Kandy Man soon


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

86candy said:


> View attachment 446205
> To be redone by the Kandy Man soon


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my wagons new rear trailing arms thanks to mando from krazy kutting....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my upper arms from mando...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

got alot of good parts from pomona today......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​THE HOMIE RAFA FROM VIEJITOS*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
ANYONE NEED HELP POSTING PIC'S EMAIL THEM TO [email protected]
VALLE DE COACHELLA RIDERS HIT ME UP!
NO CHARGE HAHAHAHAA*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
CUSTOM DESIGN FOR PLAQUES AND SHIRTS STICKERS TEMPLATES FOR PAINT PATTERNS AND CUSTOM PIC'S BY EL MERO MERO OMARTRECE!!!!!!!!!!!! HIT ME UP OHH AND YES I CHARGE FOR CUSTOM WORK!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> my wagons new rear trailing arms thanks to mando from krazy kutting....


:thumbsup:


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINOS 1937


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> View attachment 446239


i like the way that 86 is...needs to longer arms


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

64 on 13"


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> 64 on 13"
> View attachment 446256


1964 convertible.:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINO CLASSICS!!







PS. STILL MISSING SOME IN THIS PIC OF 19 CARS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

WOW ONE CLUB!!


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

IDK I JUST LIKE HOW THIS PIC COME OUT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> WOW ONE CLUB!!
> View attachment 446263


nice guys...:thumbsup: one big chapter.:wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> CUSTOM DESIGN FOR PLAQUES AND SHIRTS STICKERS TEMPLATES FOR PAINT PATTERNS AND CUSTOM PIC'S BY EL MERO MERO OMARTRECE!!!!!!!!!!!! HIT ME UP OHH AND YES I CHARGE FOR CUSTOM WORK!!AND BANNERS ALSO STARTING AT $55 HIT ME UP!
> *_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Nice pik omar bad azz car too I.wonder who the owner iz


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

tobucket.com/albums/ss287/cmurillo68/DSC07245.jpg[/IMG]
not the biggest not the oldest BUT A CAR CLUB......... 
AMERCIAN CANCER RELAY FOR LIFE RAISED CAR SHOW STAY TUNED FOR NEXT THANKS COCHELA CAR CLUBS SOLO TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS RAISED $$$$ AND ARE WELCOME TO DO IT AGAIN !!! SO GET READY PASS THE WIRE CAUSE THANKS AGAIN SEE YOU NEXT YR DONATE TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS 
HERS SOME PIC 
































MR. LUNA THANKS BADDEST CAR AT SHOW MY OPINION









































...........SEE U AT THE NEXT EVENT 

























SO DONT FOR GET TO INVITE .........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> tobucket.com/albums/ss287/cmurillo68/DSC07245.jpg[/IMG]
> not the biggest not the oldest BUT A CAR CLUB.........
> AMERCIAN CANCER RELAY FOR LIFE RAISED CAR SHOW STAY TUNED FOR NEXT THANKS COCHELA CAR CLUBS SOLO TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS RAISED $$$$ AND ARE WELCOME TO DO IT AGAIN !!! SO GET READY PASS THE WIRE CAUSE THANKS AGAIN SEE YOU NEXT YR DONATE TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS
> HERS SOME PIC
> ...


*
STREET KINGZ
ESTILO VALLERO
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEJITOS
CITY CRUISERS
NEW ILLUSIONS
AND SOME SOLO RIDERS
SAME CLUBS ALWAYS SHOWING LOVE NO EXCUSES ALLWAY'S THERE !TTT FOR THE
*







*
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*LONG TIME IN STORAGE NICE TO SEE IT AGAIN GOOD JOB GETTING THE OLD MEMBER BACK CITY CRUISERS!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> tobucket.com/albums/ss287/cmurillo68/DSC07245.jpg[/IMG]
> not the biggest not the oldest BUT A CAR CLUB.........
> AMERCIAN CANCER RELAY FOR LIFE RAISED CAR SHOW STAY TUNED FOR NEXT THANKS COCHELA CAR CLUBS SOLO TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS RAISED $$$$ AND ARE WELCOME TO DO IT AGAIN !!! SO GET READY PASS THE WIRE CAUSE THANKS AGAIN SEE YOU NEXT YR DONATE TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS
> HERS SOME PIC
> ...


*​GOOD JOB CLAUDIO NOT ONE OF THE OLDEST BUT ONE OF THE BEST FOR SURE! GOOD SHOW!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Nice pik omar bad azz car too I.wonder who the owner iz


some big guy with black shads on all the time.. even at night:dunno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*GROWING UP I WAS ALWAYS TAUGHT...........
*
View attachment 413072
[


*?CHANGE OF HEART?*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Nice!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

LATINO52chevy said:


> LOOK MAN FIRST OF ALL I WAS TALKIN ABOUT TOP DOGG THAT HE IS ONLY ONE SIDED BUT THATS ANOTHER SUBJECT,LITTLE OMAR SENDS ALL THESE MESSAGES CALLING ME NAMES PUTING PIC'S OF THIS BULL DOG WITH A HAT OF MY EMPLOYMENT AND ACTS ALL CHERRY AND PLAYS THE VICTIM I HAVE ASKED TOPP DOGG TO LOOK INTO THIS AND HE DOES NOTHIN ,I AM NOT AN INTERNET GANGSTER BUT YOU CAN ONLY TAKE SO MUCH SHIT EVEN IF HE IS A KID OR ACTS LIKE ONE ,AS FOR AS EL PROFE THAT WAS BETWEEN THEM TWO,I TOLD HIM HE WON AND I WAS GOING TO DELETE MY PROFLE AND HE SENDS ME ANOTHER MESSAGE TALKIN SHIT.I WILL NOT GIVE HIM THE SATISFACTION ANY MORE I HAVE NOT A FUCKIN THING TO SAY TO THIS IDIOT,CARLOS YOU SEEM LIKE A FAIR MAN AND I HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH YOU OR YOUR CLUB ,BUT IF ONE OF ARE MEMBERS WITH OUT A CAR TALKED ALL THIS SHIT AND GAVE OUR CLUB ALL THIS DRAMA HE WOULD BE VOTED OUT...WE HAD A MEETING TODAY AND THIS VATO WAS A STAKER CHECKEN US OUT AND POST SHIT ABOUT A FORD THIS IS AN INTERNAL CLUB MATTER THAT WILL NOT BE TALKED ABOUT IN AN OPEN FOURM...I JUST ASK YOU KEEP A LEASH ON THIS DUDE THAT KEEPS GIVIN YOUR CLUB A BAD NAME ALL AROUND THE VALLE
> 
> 
> RICARDO FLORES


WELL SAID LATINO52!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

86candy said:


> View attachment 446205
> To be redone by the Kandy Man soon


WHATCHA!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *LONG TIME IN STORAGE NICE TO SEE IT AGAIN GOOD JOB GETTING THE OLD MEMBER BACK CITY CRUISERS!*


Is that Alfred's car


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *GROWING UP I WAS ALWAYS TAUGHT...........
> *
> View attachment 413072
> [
> ...




*NA....NO CHANGE OF HEART....JUST THOUGHT WE'D GET A FORD TO SHOW YOU GUYS HOW A FORD WAS SUPPOSED TO BE BUILT AND LOOK! AND IT SEEMS LIKE YOU LIKE IT ALREADY!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> *NA....NO CHANGE OF HEART....JUST THOUGHT WE'D GET A FORD TO SHOW YOU GUYS HOW A FORD WAS SUPPOSED TO BE BUILT AND LOOK! AND IT SEEMS LIKE YOU LIKE IT ALREADY!!!*[/
> 
> 
> STREET KINGZ X CAR NICE GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

WE HAD OURSELVES A LITTLE VISITOR YESTERDAY...PASSED BY OUR MEETING ABOUT 4 OR 5 TIMES, NOTSURE WHAT HE WAS LOOKING FOR BUT KEPT COMING BACK,...HE COULDN'T STOP BY TO SAYWHATS UP.....BUT JUST TO LET YOU KNOW IF YOU WANTED TO CHECK OUT THE CARS I'MSURE YOU KNOW WHERE WE ALL LIVE SO JUST COME BY ONE DAY AND WE'LL BE MORE THANHAPPY TO LET YOU TAKE A FEW *MORE* PICS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

YOU NOW THE DRILL PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPEN HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

*PMS FROM OMAR.....


YOU NEED TO... 
*LET YOU CLUB MEMBER RICK TO FUCK OFF I DONT NEED ANYMORE CRYBABYS IN MY LIFE! 

I DON'T GIVE A FUCK. FUCK YOUR PRESIDENT FUCK RICK TALK SHIT ALL TO THEM ASSHOLES AND WHO ARE YOU HIDING UNDER THE LC COVER SAY YOUR NAME WE KNOW WHO WE ARE EXEPT YOU ALL OF A SUDDEN 111 BELONGS TO YOU HAHAHA IDGAF ABOUT YOUR SUPPORT DON'T NEED ANY FKN CRYBABYS LIKE OVI

TELL OVI AND RICK TO GET OFF MY NUTS TOO NOT EVEN MY RUCA SAYS MY NAME SO MUCH FUCKN **** 

30years STRONG HAHA OVI IS A JOKE AND MRMONTE JUST PUSHING THE PENCIL TOO TELL THEM FOOLS TO GROW BALLS THEY KNOW WHERE I LIVE JUST A MILE AWAY FROM ME EVERYONE WHO TALKS SHIT I AIN'T NO ONES PUPPET IM SICK OF THIS FOOLS.

AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT CALL ME 863-6865 and I ain't no *** !!!!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Damm!!!!Is this Post Your Rides or Post Your Hate? Everybody needs to Stop...getting to old for everybody. Chill...We straight out look Sad.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

53bear said:


> Damm!!!!Is this Post Your Rides or Post Your Hate? Everybody needs to Stop...getting to old for everybody. Chill...We straight out look Sad.


I know right damn shut the fuck up!! already...nobody gives a fuck!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Wtf?,


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> I know right damn shut the fuck up!! already...nobody gives a fuck!


HAHAHAHAAJ. PM MEANS PRIVATE MESSAGE OH WELL !!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

?,haters,


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> ?,haters,


gotta have haters bro thats how the game works...u dont have haters or your not doing something wright...:biggrin:

so how about this economy..crazy wright.


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1107 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1104 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1103 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1102 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1095 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1093 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

53b,that is correct,haters will be there,doing the job right if they madd dogging/talking out the side of there necc,


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1091 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

1964dippin said:


> 53b,that is correct,haters will be there,doing the job right if they madd dogging/talking out the side of there necc,


 We are here to post not to listen to drama..shit gets old!!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1090 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1086 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1085 by Bear 1953, on Flickr My lowrider bike!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1084 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1082 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1081 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1080 by Bear 1953, on Flickr 1950 El Camino What???


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1079 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1077 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1076 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

53bear said:


> DSCF1084 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


damn thats some$$$


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1064 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> gotta have haters bro thats how the game works...u dont have haters or your not doing something wright...:biggrin:
> 
> so how about this economy..crazy wright.


*
HAHAHA I CAN SEE ONE BUT THE WHOLE FLEET DAMN THERE KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PLEASE SUPPORT THIS SHOW IT'S FOR THE KID'S NOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!11

*











viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*MY PHOTOBUCKET IS DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

53b,right,ttt for great rides,invotation,trendsetters,gamechangers, and just plain awsome riders/peeps behind the rides


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1393 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1055 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Nice


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1053 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Nice Work!!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1048 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

53bear said:


> Damm!!!!Is this Post Your Rides or Post Your Hate? Everybody needs to Stop...getting to old for everybody. Chill...We straight out look Sad.


BEAR YOUR CORRECT IT LOOKS BAD ON ALL OF US,WILL CHILL AND JUST POST!!!!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE DREAM TEAM*


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1037 by Bear 1953, on Flickr :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vdec1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*MR LAKER*


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> BEAR YOUR CORRECT IT LOOKS BAD ON ALL OF US,WILL CHILL AND JUST POST!!!!


 Gracias. Different Clubs but Same Valle.:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

<div></div><div>vdec1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr</div>


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 446846


:thumbsup:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*MR LAKER*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> BEAR YOUR CORRECT IT LOOKS BAD ON ALL OF US,WILL CHILL AND JUST POST!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> BEAR YOUR CORRECT IT LOOKS BAD ON ALL OF US,WILL CHILL AND JUST POST!!!!



*​THANK YOU FIXED!*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*EL PRESIDENTE" EL PROFE"*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GREEN by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vdec1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1065 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1050 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1061 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GREEN by familiagrafix, on Flickr



What up Omar. Looking good Bro


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1062 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

nice pictures rick


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE DREAM TEAM CHROMED OUT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1330 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NICE


LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 446846


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RIDES3 said:


> NICE


SUP G:wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> NICE


wait till i busted out with mine... going hard in the paint this year...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1250 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> NICE


whats up andy...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMEBOY STILL WORKING ON MY 73


RO INDIO 321 said:


> whats up andy...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

YOU BEEN SAYING THAT FOR LIKE 2 YEARS SINCE GT AND NO CAR DONE YET


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> wait till i busted out with mine... going hard in the paint this year...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 446949


 Damm it. nice


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> SUP G:wave:


WHATS GOOG JOJO JUST UPGRADEING THE RIDE FOR 2012 I GOT A GOOD TEAM ON MY SIDE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> YOU BEEN SAYING THAT FOR LIKE 2 YEARS SINCE GT AND NO CAR DONE YET


why u bringing up old shit?.....haha i know this one is going to be done this time...hope for GROUPE.RIV picnic..:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> WHATS GOOG JOJO JUST UPGRADEING THE RIDE FOR 2012 I GOT A GOOD TEAM ON MY SIDE


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


>


vagos working hard:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> WHATS GOOG JOJO JUST UPGRADEING THE RIDE FOR 2012 I GOT A GOOD TEAM ON MY SIDE


nice...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:drama:ITS ALL GOOD


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> why u bringing up old shit?.....haha i know this one is going to be done this time...hope for GROUPE.RIV picnic..:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

YES SIR THATS MY BOY ...


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> vagos working hard:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1316 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> :drama:ITS ALL GOOD


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> vagos working hard:thumbsup:


yep gotta take the regal for some welding too..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THANKS KEEPING IT STREET


RO INDIO 321 said:


> nice...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LOOKING GOOD ANDY............TTT




RIDES3 said:


> WHATS GOOG JOJO JUST UPGRADEING THE RIDE FOR 2012 I GOT A GOOD TEAM ON MY SIDE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BADDDDDD AZZZZZZZZZZZ




53bear said:


> DSCF1085 by Bear 1953, on Flickr My lowrider bike!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THATS THE FIRST TIME I EVER SEE ANYTHING LIKE THIS TTT




53bear said:


> DSCF1080 by Bear 1953, on Flickr 1950 El Camino What???


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THANKS HOMEBOY I DROVE MY RIDE 4 TIMES OUT TO COACHELLA VALLEY ITS A NICE RIDE 150 MILES ROUND TRIP FROM RIALTO GOOD GENTE OUT THERE


ElProfeJose said:


> LOOKING GOOD ANDY............TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> THANKS HOMEBOY I DROVE MY RIDE 4 TIMES OUT TO COACHELLA VALLEY ITS A NICE RIDE 150 MILES ROUND TRIP FROM RIALTO GOOD GENTE OUT THERE


When ur car is done and my Lincoln is done. We should go out there.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I AM GOING IN APRIL FOR THE SHOW AT THE FAIRGROUNDS ITS A NICE SHOW LETS DO IT I GOT A FEW RIDERS TO GET A CARVAN OUT THERE .HOPE I CAN GET INDOORS THIS YEAR .


ElProfeJose said:


> When ur car is done and my Lincoln is done. We should go out there.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> I AM GOING IN APRIL FOR THE SHOW AT THE FAIRGROUNDS ITS A NICE SHOW LETS DO IT I GOT A FEW RIDERS TO GET A CARVAN OUT THERE .HOPE I CAN GET INDOORS THIS YEAR .


Right on. Is it the Lowrider show?? We have another cruise night at the same spot in. April. So let's see how that turns out.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*SWITCH HAPPY $19.99 OIL CHANGE ALL DAY MONDAY-FRIDAY 9AM - 5 30PM SATURDAY 9AM - 3PM OIL CHANGE $19.99 INCLUDES NEW FILTER AND NEW OIL UP TO 6 QTZ. PLUS TAX..... 83-752 AVE 45 STE.7 INDIO,CA 92201 SERVICES 
HYDRAULICS & AIR BAGS 
PARTS & INSTALLATION 
WIRE WHEELS 
METAL FABRICATING 
OIL CHANGE SPECIALS 
BRAKES / TUNE-UPS/BELTS/ FUEL PUMPS / WATER PUMPS/ SHOCKS/STRUTS /HOSES/ 
BATTERIES 
ANY ? CALL SWITCH HAPPY 760 863 4863*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE BEN


OTE=61neb;15244032]*SWITCH HAPPY $19.99 OIL CHANGE ALL DAY MONDAY-FRIDAY 9AM - 5 30PM SATURDAY 9AM - 3PM OIL CHANGE $19.99 INCLUDES NEW FILTER AND NEW OIL UP TO 6 QTZ. PLUS TAX..... 83-752 AVE 45 STE.7 INDIO,CA 92201 SERVICES 
HYDRAULICS & AIR BAGS 
PARTS & INSTALLATION 
WIRE WHEELS 
METAL FABRICATING 
OIL CHANGE SPECIALS 
BRAKES / TUNE-UPS/BELTS/ FUEL PUMPS / WATER PUMPS/ SHOCKS/STRUTS /HOSES/ 
BATTERIES 
ANY ? CALL SWITCH HAPPY 760 863 4863*
View attachment 447116
[/QUOTE]


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whats up gangsters!...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ANYONE OUT THERE DRIVE SAFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Pioneer AVIC-X930BT 6.1" 
In-Dash Navigation AV Receiver with iPod/iPhone Control, 
Bluetooth, 
Pandora*



AVIC-X710BT_left_white_large by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


AVIC-X710BT_blue_large by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


AVIC-X710BT_backside_large by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


AVIC-X710BT_left_green_large by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


_*$350 *_OBO 

Amazon price (new) $799.99 
(used) $699.99


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LOWSIXT8*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO'S*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE DREAM TEAM*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LOS VETERANOS*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE YOUNGSTER*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE GOD FATHER*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> THANKS HOMEBOY I DROVE MY RIDE 4 TIMES OUT TO COACHELLA VALLEY ITS A NICE RIDE 150 MILES ROUND TRIP FROM RIALTO GOOD GENTE OUT THERE


:h5:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sat crusing


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:wave:


beentheredonethat6 said:


> :h5:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

still doing the custom work on the headliner and door panels...i dont use stock stuff..

.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

still waiting on the mirco suede to do the seats...going to embroidery pinstripping on them too
.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 447560
> View attachment 447561
> View attachment 447562
> View attachment 447562
> ...


I THINK YOU FORGOT A FEW HOMIE


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 447541


 DAMMMMM!!!! BAD!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where's Omar???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Where's Omar???


RIGHT HERE PROFE JUST A LIL BUSY TU SABES I HAVE A COUPLE OF SHOW SO JUST LAYING LOW FOR A LIL BIT !!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

come on orlando make it happen on Game Over!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 447550
> View attachment 447551
> View attachment 447552
> View attachment 447553
> ...


real nice:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> Where's Omar???


call me omar i need some banners made a.s.a.p. thanks or come by to measure the space


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> call me omar i need some banners made a.s.a.p. thanks or come by to measure the space


I WILL GO BY TODAY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I WILL GO BY TODAY


Mira Nomas Quine se asoma......what's up player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RIGHT HERE PROFE JUST A LIL BUSY TU SABES I HAVE A COUPLE OF SHOW SO JUST LAYING LOW FOR A LIL BIT !!!!


Simon. Not to mention a family huh. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up Valle. What it do. Who's going to the traffic show. That show is gonna be off the hook.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Mira Nomas Quine se asoma......what's up player.


JUST DOING THE DAMM THING HOMIE. ALL GOOD PROFE YOU GUYS COMING FOR THE BIKE SHOW


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

RF_RiDER said:


> I THINK YOU FORGOT A FEW HOMIE


YOU ARE CORRECT HOMIE THESE WERE AT THE ROLLERZ XMAS SHOW,NEW ILLUSIONS WAS THERE BUT SOME HOW I DID NOT GET A PIC,NOT SURE WHO ELSE WAS THERE THAT I DID NOT GET


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> JUST DOING THE DAMM THING HOMIE. ALL GOOD PROFE YOU GUYS COMING FOR THE BIKE SHOW


Simon I think that phill and Carlos are going not to mention zeek. TTT. I work every Saturday sorry player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Damnnn. You guys are almost at 1,000 pages. TTT for the Valle.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

hi


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 447560
> View attachment 447561
> View attachment 447562
> View attachment 447562
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:yes:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

COACHELLA VALLEY TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THE WIFES CUTTY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> THE WIFES CUTTY


_*MADE ME DIZZY PROFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THE YELLOW GROWS ON YOU LOL........




OMAR TRECE said:


> _*MADE ME DIZZY PROFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LOL
*


OMAR TRECE said:


> _*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HEY PLAYER HOW DO i EDIT SOME VIDEOS??? LIKE CHANGE THE FUUS IN THE BACKGROUND TALKING?????


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THESE FUUS THAT WERE RECORDING WITH MY PHONE WERE TALING SOME STUPID SHIT ALL GIGGLING LIKE SOME GIRLS.........


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

kids for sale...good time for income taxes...haha 12 in stock


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Great day for RAG TOPS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ALWAYS A GREAT DAY IN THE VALLE HOMIE THE BAY DON'T GOT NOTHING IN OUR WEATHER EXEPT THE SUMMER 

YOU NEVER MADE IT TO THE RELAY ON SAT EVEYONE WAS WAITING TO SEE YOUR RAG ANY PICS ?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ALWAYS A GREAT DAY IN THE VALLE HOMIE THE BAY DON'T GOT NOTHING IN OUR WEATHER EXEPT THE SUMMER
> 
> YOU NEVER MADE IT TO THE RELAY ON SAT EVEYONE WAS WAITING TO SEE YOUR RAG ANY PICS ?[/QUOTE
> Went to a different show DEL WEB PALM DESERT POLO HAD TO MUCH DIRT.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Rag48 pic or u never went how you no the polo grounds had dirt if not from here the show was on grass . cars with crome undies and candy colors were there ....hmmmm I think I think u visit the bay area only any ways hope to see that 48 at any show here locally.


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1121 by Bear 1953, on Flickr I have a convertible to, let's go.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Rag48 pic or u never went how you no the polo grounds had dirt if not from here the show was on grass . cars with crome undies and candy colors were there ....hmmmm I think I think u visit the bay area only any ways hope to see that 48 at any show here locally.


*HE MUST BE TRIPIN AIN'T NO LOWRIDING IN DEL WEB JAJAJAJAJAJAAAAA!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> DSCF1121 by Bear 1953, on Flickr I have a convertible to, let's go.


_*
KILLING BEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Come on valley that not way to welcome some one to the valley. We meet him at Del W eb we were there.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *HE MUST BE TRIPIN AIN'T NO LOWRIDING IN DEL WEB JAJAJAJAJAJAAAAA!!!!*


Sorry Bombs and rag only we kick it in the club house with some beers


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my L E D LIGHTS 4 THE WAGON..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DUMPS 4 THE WAGON.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DONE AND GONE BACK TO AZ..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> DUMPS 4 THE WAGON.....


DAM THEY LOOK LIKE THE PROFE 's ON THE 62


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> DUMPS 4 THE WAGON.....


.
missing some parts...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

got my gas tank for my 40 1 the THE RETIREMENT PLAN gona give the 71 yr a HEARTBEAT AND WILL BE RAPPING DOWN THE CALLES 
WATS THE BEST WAY TO CLEAN GAS LINES 
OVER THE TOP FOR PRE WAR BOMBS


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> got my gas tank for my 40 1 the THE RETIREMENT PLAN gona give the 71 yr a HEARTBEAT AND WILL BE RAPPING DOWN THE CALLES
> WATS THE BEST WAY TO CLEAN GAS LINES
> OVER THE TOP FOR PRE WAR BOMBS


Are you going to sell it? Or keep it ?if its for sale just blow them out. If it a keeper buy new ones.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TTT


Next week Player. My family will be out there. TTT.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANKS PROFE IT'S GONNA BE GOOS


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Were does every one cruises in Indio ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Were does every one cruises in Indio ?


EXPESS WAY 86 ALL THE WAY TO SALTON SEA BRO INSIDE THE RED EARTH CASINO PARKING LOT IT GETS PACKED BRO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

48rag said:


> Were does every one cruises in Indio ?


Downtown Palm Springs on weekends or any day of the week


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*TTT FOR THE VALLE*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OLDIES CC


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT​


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


BAD ASS!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

NICE PICS ORLANDO


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WACHA PAGE 1000










ROLLERZ ONLY C.C 
VALLE DE COACHELLA 


TO THE TOP


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Try the " Latino Route " aka the four corner Monroe to 111 to Jackson st to Ave 44 back on to Monroe about 6:30 pm


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Wacha 1000 pages............ Firme C.V TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

VALLEY WE HIT 1000 post at 9:59 3/9/12


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Valley check out the new LRM the profe's 62 is representing the valley in 1985.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Thanx to Turtle and Orlando etc... this topic has made 1000 pages!!!!!

C.V. TTT


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> Thanx to Turtle and Orlando etc... this topic has made 1000 pages!!!!!
> 
> C.V. TTT












TURTLES FIRST POST TTT


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







Who's ready for Traffic show!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> Thanx to Turtle and Orlando etc... this topic has made 1000 pages!!!!!
> 
> C.V. TTT












MY FIRST POST ON THE C V TOPIC......


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


 Where are they know?
:dunno:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 449246
> Who's ready for Traffic show!











READY


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TRAFFIC SHOW...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TRAFFIC SHOW...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> Thanx to Turtle and Orlando etc... this topic has made 1000 pages!!!!!
> 
> C.V. TTT


 DAM RIGHT TO THEM AND THEM ONLY GET DOWN ROLLERS !!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RICHARD SIMMON'S AKA ' SAMMY'


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> TRAFFIC SHOW...


haha you can see the texter on that ass...:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> RICHARD SIMMON'S AKA ' SAMMY'


66 impala work bench nice..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Q-VO RAZA 2 MILE RIDE HAHAHAHAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*DAM RIGHT TO HIM AND HIM ONLY GET DOWN OMARTRECE !!!!!*_

:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Were does every one cruises in Indio ?


 driving the ss up i10 to ciraco summit for breakfast back thru box cayon IN MECCA for some back rd hot rodding u down. next month on the 1st sat of month we having our meeting in cat city then finish crusing with the hot rods down palmas 
1000 pages PUEZ QVO VALLE COCHELA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 449246
> Who's ready for Traffic show!


LETS ROLL HOW MANY RIDES ARE THEY GONA LET IN WE MIGHT GO THE NIGHT BEFORE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 449238


:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> vdec1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> driving the ss up i10 to ciraco summit for breakfast back thru box cayon IN MECCA for some back rd hot rodding u down. next month on the 1st sat of month we having our meeting in cat city then finish crusing with the hot rods down palmas
> 1000 pages PUEZ QVO VALLE COCHELA


That not a CRUISE that a " ADVENTURE "


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> That not a CRUISE that a " ADVENTURE "


yup the next ride will be up 74 down banning OR BREACFAST sat mornings getting hot now thou love the way my car drives STRESS RELIEF cant wait till i get my OG RADIO GOING FOR THAT REALL SIXTYS FEEL BAIS TIRE RADIO CRACKLING LIVE TO RIDE RIDE TO LIVE THATS MY TROPHY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

cant wait till ride this mother 
40 1 THE RETIREMENT PLAN


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

krysler300 said:


> Where are they know?
> :dunno:


Still RUNNIN shit


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > vdec1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 449236


Is that Simon before the sun tan


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> LETS ROLL HOW MANY RIDES ARE THEY GONA LET IN WE MIGHT GO THE NIGHT BEFORE


my tio orlando going haha....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*CHECK IT OUT.....35 YEARS....AND EL PROFE IS STILL COMING OUT IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!! OTT FOR PROFE :thumbsup:

......HE MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT!!!*


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 449331
> 
> 
> *ORRRRRALE.......... EL PROFE IN THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!
> OTT FOR PROFE*


thats firme... ott for Latino Classics


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> thats firme... ott for Latino Classics


*YEZZIRR! 
OTT*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 449331
> 
> 
> *CHECK IT OUT.....35 YEARS....AND EL PROFE IS STILL COMING OUT IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!! OTT FOR PROFE :thumbsup:
> ...


it helps that hes an ol D he needs to dress that 62 back like in the pic tru rays strait lace OTT FOR 62 STRAIT OLD SCOOL FLAVOR 

"LIKE"


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

JUST GOT BACK FROM A CRUZ UP I10 BREACFAST IN CIRACO THAT HILL SI NOTHING NOW FOR SOME FISHING


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 449331
> 
> 
> *CHECK IT OUT.....35 YEARS....AND EL PROFE IS STILL COMING OUT IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!! OTT FOR PROFE :thumbsup:
> ...


 Thats firme hold it down l.c. still doing the damn thing


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

classic68_fastback said:


> Thats firme hold it down l.c. still doing the damn thing


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Still RUNNIN shit


:thumbsup::thumbsup: ya sabes...........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 449333
> 
> View attachment 449334
> 
> ...


 WHATS UP MR.MONTE TRYIN TO OUT DO BIG DOGG PHOTOGRAPHY ..LOL.FIRME PIC'S KEEP THEM COMMIN


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.


*Qvole*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up omar. Hey player the homie ***** asked me about the flica of his ranfla. If you get a chance can you post it up or send it to me. Thanks player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *Qvole*


Chilling at home carnal. We were gonna go to Hollywood but I got home from work late so pa la otra.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

come on guys cant we all just be friends here...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Where is Top dog ?????


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Topic closed.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

TopDogg said:


> Topic closed.


What do you mean? Topic closed ?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The topic has been reopened. If issues arise with regards to making any childish remarks or threats to members, I will ban those few members and delete this topic. There are a lot of good people from Coachella who make positive contributions to this topic, and many of those guys are my friends, to you folks, I apologize for this inconvenience. Keep the BS off Layitlow or risk losing this thread. You good members need to avoid the drama and let those problem children know their comments are not appreciated nor doing anything good for the Coachella topic.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

TTT C.V. let's keep the hatred aside and continue having this firme topic!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

lil


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 449331
> 
> 
> *CHECK IT OUT.....35 YEARS....AND EL PROFE IS STILL COMING OUT IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!! OTT FOR PROFE :thumbsup:
> ...


YUP EL PROFE HAS BEEN DOING IT LONGER THEN HALF OF US OUT HEAR AND IS STILL DOING IT BIG!!
WAY BEFORE I WAS EVEN BORN 
HANDS DOWN TO MY UNCEL AND ONE OF THE GRETIEST LOWRIDERS IN THE VALLEY!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 FIRMES



RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 rREBEL 62



RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 64 IMPLALA MY FAVORITE IMPALA



TopDogg said:


> The topic has been reopened. If issues arise with regards to making any childish remarks or threats to members, I will ban those few members and delete this topic. There are a lot of good people from Coachella who make positive contributions to this topic, and many of those guys are my friends, to you folks, I apologize for this inconvenience. Keep the BS off Layitlow or risk losing this thread. You good members need to avoid the drama and let those problem children know their comments are not appreciated nor doing anything good for the Coachella topic.


WHAT CLOSE IT HERES MY 3 760 2752380 AND LET SEE WHICH LEADER OR FOLLOWER OR OLD GUY CAN TAKE TIME AND REALLY MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN THE VALLE BY TAKING TIME AND CALLING VISITING OR INVITE TO CRUISE OR HANG OUT OR REP TOGETHER AT CAR SHOWS THE VALLE THERES CARS HERE ONLY BUILT FOR SHOW CARS ONLY BUILT FOR STREET AND SOME JUST BUILT TO DECORATE GARAGES.
THATS MY 2CENTS OH AND SAY WATS UP AT SHOWS GET TOGETHERS CAUSE REALLY OUT ON THE ST EVERYONE ACTS LIKE DONT WANT TO BE UNITED
KEEP POSTING PICS INFO ON CARS PARTS BIKES 
:biggrin: MY # IS SO YOU CAN INVITE NEW ILLUSIONS CC TO YOUR HAPPENINGS ALRATO 
VALE DE COCHELA ALWAYS ON TOP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

gabe64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr

viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr

viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vdec1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*latino classic*

what do you think compa vic


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

classic68_fastback said:


> what do you think compa vic


I think I saw that car in COACHELLA awhile ago but it didn't have a plaka so it was probaly a look alike


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

:naughty::drama:


RO INDIO 321 said:


>


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> FIRMES
> 
> rREBEL 62
> 
> ...


WAY TO STEP UP :thumbsup:THATS A GOOD ONE "BUILT TO DECORATE GARAGES" I WILL SOON BE READY TO CRUSE THE STREETS AT NIGHT WITH THE YOUNGSTERS


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> what do you think compa vic


 WHOS CAR IS THAT ,DID THE PLAC CHIP THE PAINT??


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> TTT C.V. let's keep the hatred aside and continue having this firme topic!!


WILL DO BUT IT MUST BE FROM EVERY ONE IN ORDER TO WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*MY OTHER HOBBY OVER 2000 HOT WHEELS*


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 449868


daaaaaamn where did you get all those... i been lookin for some but cant find em anywhere


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> vdec1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


WHAT UP HOMIE.. TTT


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> daaaaaamn where did you get all those... i been lookin for some but cant find em anywhere


 I BELEIVE I HAVE ALL THE REVEL LOWRIDERS ONLY ONE I DONT HAVE IS THE S-10 PICK UP,HAVE ALL HOTWHEELS LOWRIDER EDITION,THE ONLY THING WAS I TOOK THEM OUT OF THE PACKAGES,HAVE ALSO MUSLE MACHINE 60,61,63,64,65 WITH OPEN HOODS AND TRUNKS WITH DETAILED ENGINE ALSO 58 WITH CONTINENTAL KIT VERY RARE


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

LATINO52chevy said:


> WAY TO STEP UP :thumbsup:THATS A GOOD ONE "BUILT TO DECORATE GARAGES" I WILL SOON BE READY TO CRUSE THE STREETS AT NIGHT WITH THE YOUNGSTERS


" BUILT TO DECORATE GARGE IF IT THAT GOOD IT DESERVE A GARGE AS GOOD!!! Your not going to put a firme ranfa and park out side or in a shack " the-best deserve the best " my 2cents


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr

viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr

viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1801 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_1791 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 449868


nice i to decorate my garage with hot wheels and i store my OG SCHWIN BIKE in the garage


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> " BUILT TO DECORATE GARGE IF IT THAT GOOD IT DESERVE A GARGE AS GOOD!!! Your not going to put a firme ranfa and park out side or in a shack " the-best deserve the best " my 2cents


you post are like "profe" decorate, store different my 62 impala and old bikes decorate my garage in a 60s style i store my old coke macines next to my old 41 n porcilen signs in my shack in my back yard !!

"REALLY" UR GONA GET BANED AGAIN OR THEY GONA SHUT THIS FORUM DOWN.............


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> " BUILT TO DECORATE GARGE IF IT THAT GOOD IT DESERVE A GARGE AS GOOD!!! Your not going to put a firme ranfa and park out side or in a shack " the-best deserve the best " my 2cents


DONT USE THIER CAR IS WHAT I MENT SO IT decorateS UR garage like that poster


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_1801 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1791 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


U didn't strip it under the clear too?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> U didn't strip it under the clear too?


NO NOT THE DAILY MY WAGON YES UNDER 4-6 COATS OF CLEAR


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_1801 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1791 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


What kind of ranfla is that.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> DONT USE THIER CAR IS WHAT I MENT SO IT decorateS UR garage like that poster


FINE RIDES ARE LIKE FINE WINE YOU TAKE THEM OUT AT THE WRIGHT MOMENT.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fine wine sure I guess the I cosider my a 3pack cause I always open 1 in the wk end............1. To polish the brass plac 2 to clean the crome and the 3 to share to anybody who wants to ride.....


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Fine wine sure I guess the I cosider my a 3pack cause I always open 1 in the wk end............1. To polish the brass plac 2 to clean the crome and the 3 to share to anybody who wants to ride.....


" OH NO " that 's to much work for 3pkg. That takes least 18pkg and none to " SHARE " and I let Profe know he's missed .


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ja ja your right I was thinking the same and sevral yrs back I consdered it some afgan kush or sour diesl cause it cost aot to buy it made me fell low n slow and it felt good to be on it.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Ja ja your right I was thinking the same and sevral yrs back I consdered it some afgan kush or sour diesl cause it cost aot to buy it made me fell low n slow and it felt good to be on it.


Yup LOW AND SLOW PURO VIDA JUST LIVING THE LOW LIFE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Seen profe crusie by my house he shoud have stop my bro was had some good bbq n beers n cking out the decorations in the garage.....ha the future is here surfing the world wide web in an ttic finnally my kid show me how to log in this smart phone


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle el profe come back bro


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

what up homies. just here checking out the pics.. good pics.


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> nice i to decorate my garage with hot wheels and i store my OG SCHWIN BIKE in the garage


THATS FIRME WHAT STYLE OF HOT WHEELS DO YOU HAVE ,ME ANY THING THATS LOW, HAS A FIRME PAINT JOB,FLAMES OR A BIG ENGINE,I ALSO COLLECT MOTOCYCLE HOT WHEELS,I KEEP MINE INSIDE MY LIVING ROOM AND IN CASES


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> you post are like "profe" decorate, store different my 62 impala and old bikes decorate my garage in a 60s style i store my old coke macines next to my old 41 n porcilen signs in my shack in my back yard !!
> 
> "REALLY" UR GONA GET BANED AGAIN OR THEY GONA SHUT THIS FORUM DOWN.............[/QUOTE
> 
> Who is this olvidio profe ?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

rag 1948 viejitos blythe car show


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> THATS FIRME WHAT STYLE OF HOT WHEELS DO YOU HAVE ,ME ANY THING THATS LOW, HAS A FIRME PAINT JOB,FLAMES OR A BIG ENGINE,I ALSO COLLECT MOTOCYCLE HOT WHEELS,I KEEP MINE INSIDE MY LIVING ROOM AND IN CASES


same here probably got 1000 from og trucks got all the cartoons magazine hotrod most of the lowriders any thing that i would see on the street might show the og schinn at the show on sat n i was planning on taking some of them and some old sschwinn sighs i have.
rag 48 is asking who OVIDIO PROFE is i think LC can anwser that .....? ithought he met him at the club house in sun city ja ja funny


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Seen profe crusie by my house he shoud have stop my bro was had some good bbq n beers n cking out the decorations in the garage.....ha the future is here surfing the world wide web in an ttic finnally my kid show me how to log in this smart phone


to mcuh wasted time on phone i think im stick to late night or early morning on home computer


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> rag 1948 viejitos blythe car show


he drove in from indio to blythe this gots to be a 40oz to the top for drivable bombs


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

alrato now some productive work in my decorate garage ESE10 needs oill change tune etc hope is readyTO DRIVE TO TRAFFIC SHOW wasting time on here till manana


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> same here probably got 1000 from og trucks got all the cartoons magazine hotrod most of the lowriders any thing that i would see on the street might show the og schinn at the show on sat n i was planning on taking some of them and some old sschwinn sighs i have.
> rag 48 is asking who OVIDIO PROFE is i think LC can anwser that .....? ithought he met him at the club house in sun city ja ja funny


Ok that vato on that scooter ! I got


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> What kind of ranfla is that.


2006. MONTE-GO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g182/westcoastryda75/CHEEZ-IT PIXS/dpjpk0.jpg


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WACHA MY BROTHERS MAGENTA NISSAN IN THE BACK GROUND,,,,


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THIS IS A BADDDDD ASSSSSSS PIC PLAYER 



OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

krysler300 said:


> Thanx to Turtle and Orlando etc... this topic has made 1000 pages!!!!!
> 
> C.V. TTT



:thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> TURTLES FIRST POST TTT


:thumbsup:

Post a better picture.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

wow!!!!!!!!



OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

gabe64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

For all you Ford people that Ford on the black and white pic it's sitting under a trap in the Mayfair hood! House with a long as porch


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

have a nice day valle:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1442 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1248 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7550 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6837 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7789 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4213 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4103 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

<div></div><div>IMG_3811 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_3803 by familiagrafix, on Flickr</div></div>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3565 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7550 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:420: i wanted to do something like that but no patterns this year..


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

51gjr said:


>


nice frame homie...i think its yours ha....


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

thax, its will be out for 2012


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

51gjr said:


> thax, its will be out for 2012


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT BRO ORLANDO GOT DOWN LIKE ALWAYS!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

51gjr said:


> thax, its will be out for 2012


cant wait bro is orlando going to paint it too?


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> alrato now some productive work in my decorate garage ESE10 needs oill change tune etc hope is readyTO DRIVE TO TRAFFIC SHOW wasting time on here till manana


WE ALL ON STANBYE UNTIL THURSDAY BECAUSE OF RAINY WEATHER IF IT GETS CANCELLED ITS GOING TO BE IN MAY BUT HE WILL GIVE WORD ON THURS JUST TO GIVE YOU HEADS UP HOMEBOY.....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ABEL760 said:


> WE ALL ON STANBYE UNTIL THURSDAY BECAUSE OF RAINY WEATHER IF IT GETS CANCELLED ITS GOING TO BE IN MAY BUT HE WILL GIVE WORD ON THURS JUST TO GIVE YOU HEADS UP HOMEBOY.....


sucks but hope it does ill be done with the regal to take it..haha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

turtlerf said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Post a better picture.


THAT WAS YOUR FIRST POST WITH YOUR DISPOSIBLE CAMERA....LOL


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


>



NICE FRAME PAISA........LOL


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

51gjr said:


>


Ur gonna be killin em piesa


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> THAT WAS YOUR FIRST POST WITH YOUR DISPOSIBLE CAMERA....LOL



You are probabley right. :rofl:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT HAVE A GOOD NIGHT TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE VALLE...........LATINS FINEST INLAND EMPIRE PASSING THRU LIKE ALWAYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE Q-VO READY FOR THE BIKE SHOW ON SAT DEMUTH PARK PALM SPRINGS


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:ninja:TTT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

_T T M F T_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

whats crackn valleros, dang allot of new rides r about to hit the streets firme ttt 4 valle coachella:yes:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Desert Boys CC said:


> whats crackn valleros, dang allot of new rides r about to hit the streets firme ttt 4 valle coachella:yes:


most of them are on trailers....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:banghead: found the sc 400 seat at the junk yard today but its too late my other ones are already finished!:tears: inteiors done...now paint!:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> TTT


.
whats new!? master blaster!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :banghead: found the sc 400 seat at the junk yard today but its too late my other ones are already finished!:tears: inteiors done...now paint!:biggrin:


PICS OR DIDNT HAPPEN....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> .
> whats new!? master blaster!


WORKING ON THE WAGONS BODY WORK ..80% DONE ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> PICS OR DIDNT HAPPEN....


naw gotta bust out...no pics...show pics of the wagen...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

listos!!!!!! y si llueve????




OMAR TRECE said:


> VALLE Q-VO READY FOR THE BIKE SHOW ON SAT DEMUTH PARK PALM SPRINGS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I WANT TO INVITE THE ENITIRE VALLE TO OUR EVENT CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET....ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!!!
*







*
*APRIL 22ND 2012 CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET
ROLL IN TIME 12:00 AND ROLL OUT IS 1:00PM *
START POINT IN POMONA








WE DRIVE ALL THE WAY DOWN FOOTHILL UNTIL WE GET TO CEDAR.......THEN WE TURN LEFT ON CEDAR








AND PASS BASELINE AND END AT THE PARK ON THE RIGHT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

springfling2012 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

TRAFFIC SHOW CANCELLED NEW DATE MAY 13TH


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 10:18 AM Today SORRY DUE TO THE WEATHER WE WILL BE CANCELING OUR SHOW THIS SUNDAY MARCH 18TH. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT IN THIS SHOW CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, THE DJ CHOLO, SIC PRODUCTION JUDGES, AND ALL OUR VENDORS AND SPONSORS. BUT MOTHER NATURE DID NOT WANT TO COOPERATE WITH US SO LETS MAKE THIS DAY EVEN BETTER ON MAY 13TH. THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

st1984 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 10:18 AM Today SORRY DUE TO THE WEATHER WE WILL BE CANCELING OUR SHOW THIS SUNDAY MARCH 18TH. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT IN THIS SHOW CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, THE DJ CHOLO, SIC PRODUCTION JUDGES, AND ALL OUR VENDORS AND SPONSORS. BUT MOTHER NATURE DID NOT WANT TO COOPERATE WITH US SO LETS MAKE THIS DAY EVEN BETTER ON MAY 13TH. THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

st1984 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 10:18 AM Today SORRY DUE TO THE WEATHER WE WILL BE CANCELING OUR SHOW THIS SUNDAY MARCH 18TH. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT IN THIS SHOW CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, THE DJ CHOLO, SIC PRODUCTION JUDGES, AND ALL OUR VENDORS AND SPONSORS. BUT MOTHER NATURE DID NOT WANT TO COOPERATE WITH US SO LETS MAKE THIS DAY EVEN BETTER ON MAY 13TH. THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


Nooooooooooo,damn that sucks


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

st1984 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 10:18 AM Today SORRY DUE TO THE WEATHER WE WILL BE CANCELING OUR SHOW THIS SUNDAY MARCH 18TH. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT IN THIS SHOW CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, THE DJ CHOLO, SIC PRODUCTION JUDGES, AND ALL OUR VENDORS AND SPONSORS. BUT MOTHER NATURE DID NOT WANT TO COOPERATE WITH US SO LETS MAKE THIS DAY EVEN BETTER ON MAY 13TH. THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


good for me my clutch went out bad for all those that were ready .......
DEL VALLE next wk :guns:


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

what? i guess i get to work on my new toy. coming soon!! to a STREET near you


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOMARSPRING1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


is guy manuel montes bro from MECCA also had the full size truck club early 80s


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> is guy manuel montes bro from MECCA also had the full size truck club early 80s


I THINK SO I REMEMBERED THE CAR AND THEN I SAW THE BACK GROUND AND I JUST GRABBED IT AND POSTED HERE!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 449331
> 
> 
> *CHECK IT OUT.....35 YEARS....AND EL PROFE IS STILL COMING OUT IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!! OTT FOR PROFE :thumbsup:
> ...


 MR MONTE YOU FOR GOT TO MENTION 1 OF THE BADDEST CADILACS 2 FEATURE IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FLYING ROYAL VILLAGE cc MECCA' 
IS ALSO ON THOSE PICS "lil dreamer' also know as "MR ROYAL' 
TO THE TOP TO ALL EAST SIDE OFF THE VALLE LOWRIDER PUTTING THE VALLE ON THE MAP SINCE BEFORE SOME OF U WERE BORN........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> IS THIS THE COVER NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> NICE


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC 2012
COMMING SOON 

CASH PRIZE FOR TUG-A-WAR $$$$$$$

MILES PARK IN INDIO,CA
FLYER & DATE COMMING SOON.....LETS GET READY RAZA.....


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> is guy manuel montes bro from MECCA also had the full size truck club early 80s


CHALLA THAT STEVE ROCHA FROM THE BROWN IMAGE CC RIP !!
That the only INDIO CAR CLUB !!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC 2012
> COMMING SOON
> 
> CASH PRIZE FOR TAG-A-WAR $$$$$$$
> ...


cant wait its going to be good :thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> MR MONTE YOU FOR GOT TO MENTION 1 OF THE BADDEST CADILACS 2 FEATURE IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FLYING ROYAL VILLAGE cc MECCA'
> IS ALSO ON THOSE PICS "lil dreamer' also know as "MR ROYAL'
> TO THE TOP TO ALL EAST SIDE OFF THE VALLE LOWRIDER PUTTING THE VALLE ON THE MAP SINCE BEFORE SOME OF U WERE BORN........


Cluidio how old WERE YOU when this ride was out ? Your from MECCA HOW COME YOUR NOT PART OF THIS CAR CLUB ? your are from the VILLAGE ?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> MR MONTE YOU FOR GOT TO MENTION 1 OF THE BADDEST CADILACS 2 FEATURE IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FLYING ROYAL VILLAGE cc MECCA'
> IS ALSO ON THOSE PICS "lil dreamer' also know as "MR ROYAL'
> TO THE TOP TO ALL EAST SIDE OFF THE VALLE LOWRIDER PUTTING THE VALLE ON THE MAP SINCE BEFORE SOME OF U WERE BORN........[/QUOT
> SORRY PROFE WAS IN A1985 !!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC 2012
> COMMING SOON
> 
> CASH PRIZE FOR TAG-A-WAR $$$$$$$
> ...


ttt


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

That the problem we all want to claim fame but the real pioneer of the VALLEY ARE THE PERSIIONS , the CAB DRIFTERS , the PREMIRES THE ESCORTS SHADE OF BROWN WERE THE CLUBS WE SEEN !!!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ttt


10-4 will be there


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> 10-4 will be there


Make on Sunday and we will be deep as possible


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Cluidio how old WERE YOU when this ride was out ? Your from MECCA HOW COME YOUR NOT PART OF THIS CAR CLUB ? your are from the VILLAGE ?


im 44 n still none of my cars are out im a car owner my first car that my dad bought for cause i was a good kid was a 1964 impala 1982 drove it from salinas to mecca im more a crusier cant afford to fully built a show car beentheredone6 my kids not what i done YUP FROM AND ALWAYS FROM THE VILLAGE MY LICENCE STILL SAYS MECCA PO BOX 834 TATTED FOR LIFE HANGED WITH VILLAGE PRIDE BIKE CLUB MY OLDER BRO KICKED WITH ROYAL VILLAGE IN A 64 STLL HAVE A BIKE A CRUISED 2 STAND POSTED UP AT THE POST OFFICE AND LAUNDERMAT WHY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> That the problem we all want to claim fame but the real pioneer of the VALLEY ARE THE PERSIIONS , the CAB DRIFTERS , the PREMIRES THE ESCORTS SHADE OF BROWN WERE THE CLUBS WE SEEN !!!


YUP TRADITIONAL OLD SCOOL LOWRIDERS


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Make on Sunday and we will be deep as possible


" CHEVY DEEP "


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> im 44 n still none of my cars are out im a car owner my first car that my dad bought for cause i was a good kid was a 1964 impala 1982 drove it from salinas to mecca im more a crusier cant afford to fully built a show car beentheredone6 my kids not what i done YUP FROM AND ALWAYS FROM THE VILLAGE MY LICENCE STILL SAYS MECCA PO BOX 834 TATTED FOR LIFE HANGED WITH VILLAGE PRIDE BIKE CLUB MY OLDER BRO KICKED WITH ROYAL VILLAGE IN A 64 STLL HAVE A BIKE A CRUISED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Make on Sunday and we will be deep as possible


it will be on a sunday ,..thanks for the support.....ttt...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

latinoclassics said:


> 10-4 will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > MR MONTE YOU FOR GOT TO MENTION 1 OF THE BADDEST CADILACS 2 FEATURE IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FLYING ROYAL VILLAGE cc MECCA'
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC 2012
COMMING SOON 

CASH PRIZE FOR TAG-A-WAR $$$$$$$

MILES PARK IN INDIO,CA
FLYER & DATE COMMING SOON.....LETS GET READY RAZA.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > im 44 n still none of my cars are out im a car owner my first car that my dad bought for cause i was a good kid was a 1964 impala 1982 drove it from salinas to mecca im more a crusier cant afford to fully built a show car beentheredone6 my kids not what i done YUP FROM AND ALWAYS FROM THE VILLAGE MY LICENCE STILL SAYS MECCA PO BOX 834 TATTED FOR LIFE HANGED WITH VILLAGE PRIDE BIKE CLUB MY OLDER BRO KICKED WITH ROYAL VILLAGE IN A 64 STLL HAVE A BIKE A CRUISED
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> CHALLA THAT STEVE ROCHA FROM THE BROWN IMAGE CC RIP !!
> That the only INDIO CAR CLUB !!


MONTES BRO HAD A 64 AND THEY HAD A FORD LIFTED IN THE FRONTTHOUGHT THIS WAS IT LIVED NEXT TO THE GAS FIRE STATION.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Cluidio how old WERE YOU when this ride was out ? Your from MECCA HOW COME YOUR NOT PART OF THIS CAR CLUB ? your are from the VILLAGE ?


TEENS HE ALSO HAD A 1963 AND A MALIBU LIKE DANNYS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> TEENS HE ALSO HAD A 1963 AND A MALIBU LIKE DANNYS


 BUZZY DID NOT ME


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> latinoclassics said:
> 
> 
> > CHALE GANGBANGING IN LA PHENICERA GOING TO A/C SCOOL THEY STOLED IT FOUND IT STRIPED THINGS HAPPEN FOR A REASON TO SLOW ME DOWN THANK YOU GOD.
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup profe 72 got stolen in San BREDO LIFTED FRONT AND BACK AT KOOL AND THE GANG CONCERT IT WAS FOUND STRIPPED IN COMPTON !
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> latinoclassics said:
> 
> 
> > I OF THE TOYS FOR TOTS PROFE CAR POPED A SPRING BY THE BASE BALL FIELD I HAD MY BROS CAR PRIMER 64 BUT I WAS THEIR HE WAS TLKING SHIT TO THE MINI TRUCKERS GOT HIS CAR FIX HIT THE SWITHC AN FOLLOW SHMO IN QUACKS TROKA THAT CARAVAN WAS LONG. ROYAL VILLAGE ALSO BOUGHT THAT LINCON THAT BELONG TO LIFESTYLE THAT YR CORRECT IF IM WRONG.1982 THR 85 I CRUSIED MY 64 EVERY WERE WHITTER UP NORTH KERRNY PARK I WAS A MIGRANT AND WENT UP NORTE AND YUP GOT TO CRUISE STORY N KING WITH MY BRO FUKING GREAT TIMES


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> OH NO THE ONLY TIME POP A SPRING WAS IN BAKERFEILD AND HE HAD THAT Fix their so it won't happen again when he went side to side !!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> You know what he did pop a spring at Kerny park after the Freson show on the way back he caught the bakerfeild show that were they weld thougt the spring . Dam you were. At Kerny park !!!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> latinoclassics said:
> 
> 
> > You know what he did pop a spring at Kerny park after the Freson show on the way back he caught the bakerfeild show that were they weld thougt the spring . Dam you were. At Kerny park !!!
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC 2012
> COMMING SOON
> 
> CASH PRIZE FOR TAG-A-WAR $$$$$$$
> ...


Now thats what I'm talking about rollerz only picnic


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

st1984 said:


> TRAFFIC SHOW CANCELLED NEW DATE MAY 13TH


What about the bike show saturday anybody hear anything?


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

Just around the corner:h5:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo said:


> What about the bike show saturday anybody hear anything?


the bike show is in palm springs that still going on see you there we will have a booth:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

latinoclassics said:


> Make on Sunday and we will be deep as possible


call me or come by your parts are here thanks 760 600-4552:biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

View attachment device -- CAM6.2012.03.15.05.12.09.379.bmp


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

this guy used a stolen credit card at my shop he got 8'' chrome cylinders and 12'' chrome cylinders i want my parts back or cash call or text 760 600-4552 thanks
View attachment device -- CAM6.2012.03.15.05.12.09.379.bmp

View attachment device -- CAM6.2012.03.15.05.11.46.523.bmp


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

this guy used a stolen credit card at my shop he got 8'' chrome cylinders and 12'' chrome cylinders i want my parts back or cash call or text 760 600-4552 thanks


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

thanks his name is eddie pinon


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

61neb said:


> this guy used a stolen credit card at my shop he got 8'' chrome cylinders and 12'' chrome cylinders i want my parts back or cash call or text 760 600-4552 thanks
> View attachment 452242
> 
> View attachment 452243


Fucking tecatos! Hope u get yur parts back bRO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > viejitosondiadosdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

thanks for all the info valle after going to his house and girlfriends pad i got my money :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> thanks for all the info valle after going to his house and girlfriends pad i got my money :thumbsup:


alittle ass kicking was needed i think but good thing u got the money back..:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

who steals from the rollerz only coachella valley...whats the world coming too..:h5:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup profe 72 got stolen in San BREDO LIFTED FRONT AND BACK AT KOOL AND THE GANG CONCERT IT WAS FOUND STRIPPED IN COMPTON !
> ...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 452468


56 54?


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 452468


 ONE OF THE FIRST CAR SHOWS I WENT TO WAS WITH THE ROACHAS BROWN IMAGE CAR CLUB WAS THE VERY 1ST SUPER SHOW IN L.A. THEY WERE 6 CARNALES ALSO..DAVID,RICKY, STEVE,DANNY, ISMAL AND JUNIOR..I'LL HAVE TO ASK PROFE IF THIS IS CORRECT..BUT ONLY STEVE HAD A CAR 1956 CROWN VICTORIA


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*GOOD TIMES WHEN MILES PARK WAS CRACKIN*


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

WHAT UP OMAR :wave:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*CHRIS CONTRERAS*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*D.C.'S 66 (DAVID CANTU)*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

***** 63 said:


> WHAT UP OMAR :wave:


Qvo ***** did you like the new pic!


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Qvo ***** did you like the new pic!


Simon doggy gracias


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

61neb said:


> thanks for all the info valle after going to his house and girlfriends pad i got my money :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

61neb said:


> thanks for all the info valle after going to his house and girlfriends pad i got my money :thumbsup:


hahahaha thats the way to do it ben,glad u got ur money homie:thumbsup:


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 452481


Damn what happen to those days


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> latinoclassics said:
> 
> 
> > WOW I REMEMBER THAT ,THAT WAS FUCKED UP,HEY DID PROFE TELL YOU ALL HIS CARNALES GAVE HIM SOME CASH TO BUY NEW SET UPS AND RIMS
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Good time with the Viejitos and Ondiados Bike show!<br>Participating Clubs   -Latins Finest IE-Goodtimes IE- Drifting on a memory-New Illusions-Uniques-Desert Boys-Primos-Painful Pleasures and StreetKingz Car Club!*_<br><br> </span></font></span></u></em></strong><div>IMG_2022 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_2023 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_2030 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_2067 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_2125 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_2128 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_2135 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_2140 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_2146 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_2155 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_2161 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_2168 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><div></div><div>IMG_2204 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_2242 by familiagrafix, on Flickr<br><br><div></div><div>IMG_2249 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice pics omar:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2538 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​Lil Abel Big Pimpin!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2533 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2429 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

UNIQUES1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOMARSPRING13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2567 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2423 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2420 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2386 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2372 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> UNIQUES1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



WILL BE THERE..............................................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC 2012
> COMMING SOON
> 
> CASH PRIZE FOR TAG-A-WAR $$$$$$$
> ...



TTT


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

damn may looks like its going to be a good month to show the cars


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 452481


does this guy sell any of the cars he has thrown in the front yard off monroe


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1 of the reasons why im not gona be a grumpy old man is i still ride a bicla this is a cool bike in prosses but it looks like a rat rod .........great day with VIEJITOS n ONDIADOS cc s and all the kid in US n our bike n toys


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COOL FORD ALMOST PICK 1 UP LIKE THIS BAD SHAPE BUT CLEANS UP REALLY NICE....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> Damn what happen to those days


CK MAY CALENDER MILES PARK STILL HAPPENING

HOW ABOUT INSTEAD OF IN THE TENNIS PARKING LOT THE CLUBS DOING THE GET TOGETHERS LINE UP THE CARS AROUND THE PARK:biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> does this guy sell any of the cars he has thrown in the front yard off monroe


SORRY STORING IN HIS FRONT YARD


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 1 of the reasons why im not gona be a grumpy old man is i still ride a bicla this is a cool bike in prosses but it looks like a rat rod .........great day with VIEJITOS n ONDIADOS cc s and all the kid in US n our bike n toys


_*
THE DAY YOU TURN IN TO A GRUMPY OLD MAN!!!!!!!!!!! WE ARE GONNA TAKE YOU TO THE MECCA HILLS AND TIE YOU UP HAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> SORRY STORING IN HIS FRONT YARD


Do you mean Jackson the dirt road?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Do you mean Jackson the dirt road?


yea was working in that area n sen then i like the chevlle 70 somthing


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> THE DAY YOU TURN IN TO A GRUMPY OLD MAN!!!!!!!!!!! WE ARE GONNA TAKE YOU TO THE MECCA HILLS AND TIE YOU UP HAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


yup sometimes of the yr those mountains look firmes...:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> THE DAY YOU TURN IN TO A GRUMPY OLD MAN!!!!!!!!!!! WE ARE GONNA TAKE YOU TO THE MECCA HILLS AND TIE YOU UP HAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


take my bike its a long walk to my moms house!!!!!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> yea was working in that area n sen then i like the chevlle 70 somthing


??? Do you the rag top 64 MALBUI the green one is 70 GTO unless he anther I don't know about!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> ??? Do you the rag top 64 MALBUI the green one is 70 GTO unless he anther I don't know about!


the GOAT YUP NICE CAR


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2538 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> *​Lil Abel Big Pimpin!*


NICE PIC ..HE SEEN THIS AND SAID DONT SHOW MOM!!!! TO BAD THEY DIDNT HAVE A DANCE CONTEST....GOODTIMES


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> NICE PIC ..HE SEEN THIS AND SAID DONT SHOW MOM!!!! TO BAD THEY DIDNT HAVE A DANCE CONTEST....GOODTIMES


:thumbsup: YES SIR WE HAD A BLAST!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2538 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> *​Lil Abel Big Pimpin!*


:biggrin:ladys man haha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2372 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2349 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2174 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

damn lil dude doing his thang lol whats up primo


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 VALLEYS FINEST WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> UNIQUES1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> AOMARSPRING13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> VALLEYS FINEST WILL BE THERE!!!


THANKS BRO...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Now thats what I'm talking about rollerz only picnic


:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > UNIQUES1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > AOMARSPRING13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Im not going inless theres pizza....jk..:biggrin:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Does LIL Abel need a daddy ???


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WHATS UP VALLE POST SOME PICS HOMIES!!!!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

classic68_fastback said:


> damn lil dude doing his thang lol whats up primo


AND YOU KNOW THIS HES A GOODTIMER JUST LIKE HIS DAD HOMEY...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

48rag said:


> Does LIL Abel need a daddy ???


 DONT KNOW HOW YOU MEANT THIS ...BUT IF YOU WANT TO YOU CAN CALL HIS DAD AT 760-449-6451 AND YOU CAN MEET HIM IN PERSON IF YOU LIKE..........


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ABEL760 said:


> DONT KNOW HOW YOU MEANT THIS ...BUT IF YOU WANT TO YOU CAN CALL HIS DAD AT 760-449-6451 AND YOU CAN MEET HIM IN PERSON IF YOU LIKE..........


i cant beleave he put that too..:loco:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WTF I DONT THINK SO ... IF YOU NEED A DADDY YOU CAN CALL ME BITCH 323 377 5422


48rag said:


> Does LIL Abel need a daddy ???


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>





OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > UNIQUES1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2589 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RIDES3 said:


> WTF I DONT THINK SO ... IF YOU NEED A DADDY YOU CAN CALL ME BITCH 323 377 5422


SORRY HOMETOWN IT WAS A YES OR NO DIDN'T MEAN NO INSAULT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2429 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2417 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2405 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



IMG_2386 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2358 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2337 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

whats up valle help out a homie im looking for a tire size 175/75/14 were can i buy 1 @ new or used thanks


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> whats up valle help out a homie im looking for a tire size 175/75/14 were can i buy 1 @ new or used thanks


Padillas tire in Indio


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Padillas tire in Indio


good looking out bro!!!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

whats up valle im posting this up for the homie blue nose pups for sale 7 weeks old there Dbl purple ribbon ukc 4 boys $300 each or 1 fawn girls $400 or trade for hydros parts or bike parts for more info hit up KALI CERTIFIED KENNELS @ 760 449-3259 thanks


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> good looking out bro!!!


ANYTIME DAVID SEE YOU GUYS SOON


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

48rag said:


> SORRY HOMETOWN IT WAS A YES OR NO DIDN'T MEAN NO INSAULT


COOL...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

BIG UPS TO LIL ABEL AND LIL DANIEL FOR PLACING ON SATURDAY'S BIKE SHOW.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2417 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2405 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


i would of picked them up...easy..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> BIG UPS TO LIL ABEL AND LIL DANIEL FOR PLACING ON SATURDAY'S BIKE SHOW.
> View attachment 453782
> View attachment 453771
> View attachment 453780
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo67 said:


> BIG UPS TO LIL ABEL AND LIL DANIEL FOR PLACING ON SATURDAY'S BIKE SHOW.
> View attachment 453782
> View attachment 453771
> View attachment 453780
> ...


GOOD JOB GUYS...NICE PICS JOJO..:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


*Let fill up the park we are way better then the old days!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SK WE ARE THERE!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vcplaque13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*NEW LOGO FOR MY LIL BUSINESS *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOMARSPRING13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



UNIQUES1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

BUT FIRST LET'S ROCK THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2161 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2140 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2135 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2133 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2128 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2125 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​DUKE ROCKED THE BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW!*


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *
> 
> BUT FIRST LET'S ROCK THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

_STYLISTICS I.E








WHAT UP OMAR_


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

***** 63 said:


> _STYLISTICS I.E
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Q-vo ***** i hope you and some of the guy's can come down for the City Cruiser show!
*
CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## PrimoBigD (Jan 2, 2012)

*DAM DOG YOU MAKE SHIT LOOK GOOOD!!!!!*

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2161 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TopDogg said:


>



ONE BAD ASS RIDE,RIGHT HERE!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RIDES3 said:


>


GET DOWN HOMEBOY... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE NEW LOOK ON BLUE KUSH...


----------



## 86candy (Nov 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

TopDogg said:


>


no matter how many times i see this car still kick ass just my opion one of the best rides in the valle


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> no matter how many times i see this car still kick ass just my opion one of the best rides in the valle


HOW ARE YOU DOING ON SCHEDULE ?


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> HOW ARE YOU DOING ON SCHEDULE ?


yes sir going to spray on monday


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> yes sir going to spray on monday


GET DOWN OTT


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> GET DOWN OTT


 thats right ott doing the jams hood and trunk friday then spray her on monday than start putting on her brand new bling just in time for city crusier show


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> thats right ott doing the jams hood and trunk friday then spray her on monday than start putting on her brand new bling just in time for city crusier show


cant wait to see it.....its alot of work...dont forget pics or it didnt happen...:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1192 by Bear 1953, on Flickr :thumbsup: A Little Visit.


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1168 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Getting Closer.:nicoderm:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

RIDES3 said:


>


SICCMADE CUSTOMS AND THE CHROMER FROM CHICALI GOT YOU ON LOCK HOMEBOY......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LOOKS FIRME CARNAL PUT IT ON OUR CLUB PAGE PLAYER!!!!!!!!!



OMAR TRECE said:


> vcplaque13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *NEW LOGO FOR MY LIL BUSINESS *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

YUP THANKS WE ARE DONE YET NEXT IS THE PARTS FOE THE HARLEY



ABEL760 said:


> SICCMADE CUSTOMS AND THE CHROMER FROM CHICALI GOT YOU ON LOCK HOMEBOY......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

does anybody have this problem with the interior? i washed it and wax & grease remover..and it still comes off...i tryed Adhesion Promoter and still..
is this brand crap?or what?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> does anybody have this problem with the interior? i washed it and wax & grease remover..and it still comes off...i tryed Adhesion Promoter and still..
> is this brand crap?or what?
> View attachment 455218
> View attachment 455219


SCUFF PAD AND USE SOME BULLDOG SPAY BEFORE !


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

FOR SALE HIT ME UP WITH AN OFFER, TRYING TO KEEP IT HERE IN THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SCUFF PAD AND USE SOME BULLDOG SPAY BEFORE !


bulldog is Adhesion Promoter..i didnt scuff tho...:banghead:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

TopDogg said:


>


 BAD ASS PIC TOPPDOGG


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 FUCK I WILL MISS THIS ONE ,HAVE A MANDITORY 4 HOUR CPR/FIRST AID CLASS IN PALM SPRINGS THAT DAY,LATINOS WILL HAVE TO WIN THE TUG OF WAR WITH OUT ME....


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> FUCK I WILL MISS THIS ONE ,HAVE A MANDITORY 4 HOUR CPR/FIRST AID CLASS IN PALM SPRINGS THAT DAY,LATINOS WILL HAVE TO WIN THE TUG OF WAR WITH OUT ME....


its all good rick next year well atleast we know for the next tug a war if someone faints we know who to call for cpr bro lol


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

nice car 1964 GYPSE ROSE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MY FAV G BODY HAD 2 1979 CUTLAS SUPREME


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

REBEL 62


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LIKE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BAD LS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

GOOD PICS BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ALRATO POST LATER !!! 
:finger:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


\TTT


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

ARE WE READY APRIL 15 ?


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*JUNE 1985 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THIS FORD FLEW A LATINO PLAC*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO HISTORY ( NOT SURE WHO DID THE TOY DRIVE )*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*FROM THE JACKSON BRIDGE TO JACKSON & 44*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 455809


Firme ass pictures Rick.. keep them coming


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

get down rick some old school pics


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Alot of Good History in the Valle.Firme:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 455801


watcha like the shoes on profe i member every 1 wore navys catwlks ha and every 1 had hair it was called ESTLOW 
PUEZ QVO


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 455794


nice is this the guy lived in oasis his bro had a 63 imp and is that rudy varelas 56


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> nice is this the guy lived in oasis his bro had a 63 imp and is that rudy varelas 56


 NO THAT WAS PAT VIA FROM NORTH INDIO IN THE 80'S ,WE HAD DIFFERENT ERA'S OF LATINO'S FIRST WAS EL PROFE'S GROUP,THEN MY CARNALS VICTORS GROUP,THEN MY CARNALS JAMES GROUP ,THEN ME AND DANS GROUP AND PRESENT GROUP IS MR MONTE AND KONGS GROUP...GROUPS IS THE GOOD FREINDS THAT JOINED THE CLUB ..WE STILL HAVE SOME FROM EVERY GROUP STILL IN THE CLUB SOME ARE IN HIBERNATION LOL HOPE THAT EXPLAINS A LITTLE THAT 56 WAS FROM 1000 PALM OR DHS IT BELONGED TO ORLANDO HE HAD I WINDOW CLEANING BUINES BACK IN THE DAY HE ALSO HAD A 65 IMPALA IN THE CLUB ..CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG LC'S


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE ORIGINAL MR MONTE BACK IN THE DAY HAD THIS MONTE PAINTED EVERY YEAR*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*SAME MONTE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*A SAD DAY IN LATINO HISTORY ( RIP FRANSISCO SILVA )*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*BEFORE THE CAR SHOW AFTER THE SHOW ( LATINO HISTORY )*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO HISTORY( WACHA FEDMART,WHAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT )*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO HISTORY ( A LATINO B4 A ROLLERZ ONLY ) OSCAR'S CAR*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO HISTORY*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO HISTORY ( LOSIXT8,LATINO52CHEVY,ME RADIER ) EL PROFE'S FORD*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO HISTORY ( R.I.P. DAVID FLORES AND FRANSISCO SILVA ) O.G FROM LIMON GROVE*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SPRING155 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> NO THAT WAS PAT VIA FROM NORTH INDIO IN THE 80'S ,WE HAD DIFFERENT ERA'S OF LATINO'S FIRST WAS EL PROFE'S GROUP,THEN MY CARNALS VICTORS GROUP,THEN MY CARNALS JAMES GROUP ,THEN ME AND DANS GROUP AND PRESENT GROUP IS MR MONTE AND KONGS GROUP...GROUPS IS THE GOOD FREINDS THAT JOINED THE CLUB ..WE STILL HAVE SOME FROM EVERY GROUP STILL IN THE CLUB SOME ARE IN HIBERNATION LOL HOPE THAT EXPLAINS A LITTLE THAT 56 WAS FROM 1000 PALM OR DHS IT BELONGED TO ORLANDO HE HAD I WINDOW CLEANING BUINES BACK IN THE DAY HE ALSO HAD A 65 IMPALA IN THE CLUB ..CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG LC'S


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

both chapters


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

clowning on the g body 3 wheel around


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SD super show drove all up there


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

KICK IT IN SD NEW ILLUSIONS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THE HOPPER GETTING READY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

I THINK THIS WAS TJ CRAZY ASS 4 DAY WK END


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PHONIEX SUPER SHOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 455794





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 455919


SEEN CARS LIKE THIS IS WHY yup the ESE10 ALSO HAS SKIRTS


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> THE HOPPER GETTING READY


hoppers then.. they didnt need a ruler...only cans..


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> hoppers then.. they didnt need a ruler...only cans..


COME ON HOMES THAT WAS ONLY IN THE MOVIES!!!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Who are the OG member of the NEW ILLusions from the valley DEXTER , LARRY ???


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Who are the OG member of the NEW ILLusions from the valley DEXTER , LARRY ???


Any of these new NEW ILLUSIONS PIC ARE FROM THE COACHELLA VALLEY CHAPTER ???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SPRING155 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Who are the OG member of the NEW ILLusions from the valley DEXTER , LARRY ???


larry came in from LOW PRODUCTION cc dex og ithink








here are some i think just like ur bros diff groups have kept it going








1963 dex should be hopping son



latinoclassics said:


> Any of these new NEW ILLUSIONS PIC ARE FROM THE COACHELLA VALLEY CHAPTER ???


chale mix imperial palo verde n coachella


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

uniques3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Who are the OG member of the NEW ILLusions from the valley DEXTER , LARRY ???


larrys say the og members were from cochela the og pres was from v nuevo but like most ogs the vida loca cought up


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CLAUDIOO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> hoppers then.. they didnt need a ruler...only cans..


ja and eazy e had the 1st six four


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CLAUDIOO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


thanks omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STREET KINGZ 5 YEARS STRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*
streetkingz2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> thanks omar


SIMON TRUE LOWRIDER HOMIE YOU CARRY THAT TORCH AND ENJOY TODAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Any of these new NEW ILLUSIONS PIC ARE FROM THE COACHELLA VALLEY CHAPTER ???


those pics i got from FB imperial member OG MEMBERS HAVE SOME ILL TRY TO GET TO POST


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

DEX WORKING ON THE OG 63 SS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vcplaque13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THANKS FOR TH







E HOOK UP ABEL


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> thanks omar


 THATS FIRME YOU GOT CLUB HISTORY,FORGOT ABOUT THE TEJERINAS BROTHERS,THE DUDE ON THE LOWER LEFT LOOKS FAMILER,WHAT CAR DID HE DRIVE? YEA THEY COME IN GROUPS THATS WHAT KEEPS A CLUB GOING


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO HISTORY*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO HISTORY*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY STREET KINGZ 5 YEARS STRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


YES SIR 5 YEARS IN THE MAKING:thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> THATS FIRME YOU GOT CLUB HISTORY,FORGOT ABOUT THE TEJERINAS BROTHERS,THE DUDE ON THE LOWER LEFT LOOKS FAMILER,WHAT CAR DID HE DRIVE? YEA THEY COME IN GROUPS THATS WHAT KEEPS A CLUB GOING


I believe that Fernado Martinez he had a 77 Monte got stolen same day and time as Profe impala


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SIMON TRUE LOWRIDER HOMIE YOU CARRY THAT TORCH AND ENJOY TODAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What year did you come in???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> What year did you come in???



IM NOT PLAYING YOUR GAME OVIDIO GET OF MY NUTS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


uniques3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


SPRING155 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


vcplaque13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> [/QUO


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

latinoclassics said:


> What year did you come in???


That is a good question I think .... For example I came in 1991 for real with a car and a club ... I don't count bikes that's a bike club and reading Lowrider magazines ... No bullshit people list your dates and be legit it's a small valle we can find out the truths


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

92262 said:


> That is a good question I think .... For example I came in 1991 for real with a car and a club ... I don't count bikes that's a bike club and reading Lowrider magazines ... No bullshit people list your dates and be legit it's a small valle we can find out the truths


 I don't think it matters, because I was born into a family of lowriders, and been around lowriders all my life, and I'm barely fixing the ride of my dreams. I used to take my primos lowrider to carshows, as a teenager because he had to go to work. Either you heart for cars or you don't. That's my opinion.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> That is a good question I think .... For example I came in 1991 for real with a car and a club ... I don't count bikes that's a bike club and reading Lowrider magazines ... No bullshit people list your dates and be legit it's a small valle we can find out the truths


NO ONE NOW WHOS YOU ARE, ALL YOU DO IS WRITE AND THAT'S IT POST SOME PIC'S IF YOU HAVE A LOWRIDER


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

talk about no bullshit.......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

uniques3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


SPRING155 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2337 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

gabe64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vdec1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1273 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1344 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> talk about no bullshit.......


Your right I just ask Cludio when he became a Illusion and i am an" L C " I don't want no pms from you know who !!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

I did not say nothing negative to no one all I ask Cludio when he became a new ILLUSION AND I GOT ALL THIS SHIT !!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NO ONE NOW WHOS YOU ARE, ALL YOU DO IS WRITE AND THAT'S IT POST SOME PIC'S IF YOU HAVE A LOWRIDER


i go first heres mine still working on it have several other goodys ima put in chevy bumper guards blazer power window blazer tilt 
skirts thats my lowrider









REBEL 62 








my SS :finger: NOT A LOWRIDER BUT A DRIVER AND WINTER I LIKE TO DRESS IT UP WITH ACCESSIRIES 
BUNNY ANTENAS BLINDS SKIRTS LOWRIDER STYLE PLANNING A TRIP TO PASO ROBLES CAR SHOW I WANA DRIVE THIS BAD BOY UP THE 101








AND I WANA TRAILER KING UP NORHT THIS YR
LOG IN AND POST UR SHIT


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> I don't think it matters, because I was born into a family of lowriders, and been around lowriders all my life, and I'm barely fixing the ride of my dreams. I used to take my primos lowrider to carshows, as a teenager because he had to go to work. Either you heart for cars or you don't. That's my opinion.


 you are 100 % right we didn't have no one into lowriding in the family PROFE THAUGHT US ABOUT LOWRIDING WE FOLLOW ARE BIG BROTHER


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> I did not say nothing negative to no one all I ask Cludio when he became a new ILLUSION AND I GOT ALL THIS SHIT !!!


YOU ASK ME Y NOT ROYAL VILLAGE ? BEUATIFULL CARS IN THAT CLUB BUT JUST BECAUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND IF I WASNT IN NEW ILLUSIONS I WOULD HAVE STARTED THAT CLUB AGAIN JUST BECAUSE THE PLACA SAYS MECCA!!!








SOME OF MY RIDES 
JOINED NEW ILLUSIONS 87


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

92262 said:


> That is a good question I think .... For example I came in 1991 for real with a car and a club ... I don't count bikes that's a bike club and reading Lowrider magazines ... No bullshit people list your dates and be legit it's a small valle we can find out the truths


my first lowrider was my honda with a wammy...haha i had a show bike onces too 1800 dollors later i just throw it away..:guns:i started when i was born..jan 1989:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> my first lowrider was my honda with a wammy...haha i had a show bike onces too 1800 dollors later i just throw it away..:guns:i started when i was born..jan 1989:biggrin:


i had a air setup on it too but somebody kep telling me bags are ****!:facepalm:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

53bear said:


> I don't think it matters, because I was born into a family of lowriders, and been around lowriders all my life, and I'm barely fixing the ride of my dreams. I used to take my primos lowrider to carshows, as a teenager because he had to go to work. Either you heart for cars or you don't. That's my opinion.


 THAT IS A GOOD QUESTION AND YOUR CORRECT BEAR IF YOU WERE BORN IN TO LOWRIDING IT DONT MATTER,BUT SOME PEOPLE DIDNT AND THAT IS A GOOD QUESTION ...AS FOR ME I STARTED WATCHING MY OLDER CARNAL AND GOING TO SHOWS NOT SURE IF THAT COUNTS AS BORN IN TO LOWRIDING ,1983 WAS MY FIRST RIDE WAS MY GRADUATION PRESENT,WELL THE DEAL WAS IF I GRADUATED MY JEFITOS WOULD PAY HALF THE COST SO MY FIRST RIDE WAS A 1975 CAPRICE CLASSIC,LATER A 65 IMPALA (EL PROFE STOLE IT FROM ME .LOL) THEN A 60 IMPALA THEN MY 1952 CHEVY BELAIR DELUXE....THATS MY STORY WHOS NEXT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Your right I just ask Cludio when he became a Illusion and i am an" L C " I don't want no pms from you know who !!


MAYBE YOU SHOULD POST A PIC OF YOUR CAR SO WE KNOW WHO YOU ARE! NO PMS FROM ME YOU CRY TO MUCH


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> THAT IS A GOOD QUESTION AND YOUR CORRECT BEAR IF YOU WERE BORN IN TO LOWRIDING IT DONT MATTER,BUT SOME PEOPLE DIDNT AND THAT IS A GOOD QUESTION ...AS FOR ME I STARTED WATCHING MY OLDER CARNAL AND GOING TO SHOWS NOT SURE IF THAT COUNTS AS BORN IN TO LOWRIDING ,1983 WAS MY FIRST RIDE WAS MY GRADUATION PRESENT,WELL THE DEAL WAS IF I GRADUATED MY JEFITOS WOULD PAY HALF THE COST SO MY FIRST RIDE WAS A 1975 CAPRICE CLASSIC,LATER A 65 IMPALA (EL PROFE STOLE IT FROM ME .LOL) THEN A 60 IMPALA THEN MY 1952 CHEVY BELAIR DELUXE....THATS MY STORY WHOS NEXT
> View attachment 456671
> View attachment 456672
> View attachment 456674
> View attachment 456676


 THE REST I PAID FOR ........


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

streetkingz13 said:


> YES SIR 5 YEARS IN THE MAKING:thumbsup:


 CONGRATULATIONS ON 5 YEARS,HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS 20 YEARS FROM NOW....GOOD LUCK...TRYIN TO BE FREINDLY:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THERE IS MY BLUE 73 IN THE BACK LAST YEAR IN INDIO GOOD SHOW HOPE TO BE THERE THIS YEAR AGAIN HOPE TO BE IN







INDOORS


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> THERE IS MY BLUE 73 IN THE BACK LAST YEAR IN INDIO GOOD SHOW HOPE TO BE THERE THIS YEAR AGAIN HOPE TO BE IN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant see it.. must be a tiny little thing...haha..:nicoderm:


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

RIDES3 said:


> THERE IS MY BLUE 73 IN THE BACK LAST YEAR IN INDIO GOOD SHOW HOPE TO BE THERE THIS YEAR AGAIN HOPE TO BE IN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's tight set you goals for the indoors is the way it's done that car has come a long ways and a great owner behind it


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> MAYBE YOU SHOULD POST A PIC OF YOUR CAR SO WE KNOW WHO YOU ARE! NO PMS FROM ME YOU CRY TO MUCH


YOU NO HOMES THAT IS A GREAT IDEAL MAYBE YOU SHOULD'T BE ALLOWED ON LAY IT LOW IF YOU CAN'T " LAY IT LOW "


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*MY CARNALS JAMES GARAGE DECORATIONS*


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> THERE IS MY BLUE 73 IN THE BACK LAST YEAR IN INDIO GOOD SHOW HOPE TO BE THERE THIS YEAR AGAIN HOPE TO BE IN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 " BEEN THERE DONE THAT NOT WORGHT IT "


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*ELPROFES GARAGE DECORATIONS*


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

street kingz36 said:


> talk about no bullshit.......


Damn I wrote that comment about the dates because I think it cool to know peoples history in the valle no one appointed nobody the keepers of this valle, no need to pop off on people that come on this forum, Im born and raised in the valle and would love to hear more memory's and see pics of the 70's and 80's


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE GOD FATHERS GARAGE DECORATIONS*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SO CK THIS HOPE I GET GOOD RESPONSE MY DAUGHTERS SOFTBALL TEAM IS DOING A FUNDRAISER SO ITS SOFTBALL TIME SETTING UP THE DATE HOMERUN DERBY FOOD THE LAST TIME SOME OF YOU CAME THREW THANKYOU HOPE TO SEE YOU AGAIN THEIRS MORE CLUBS NOW HOPE YOU SHOW SOME LOVE THIS $ IS FOR TOURMAMENTS MIGHT HAVE RINGERS TEAMS AND CAR CLUB V CAR CLUB
LETS RELIEF SOME OF THIS CYBER GANG BANGING STRESS OR WHOS WHOS ALL WE ARE SHOWING IS ARE BIG KID AGE
LETS SHOW THAT THE VALLE SINCE WAY BACK I MEAN WAY BACK!! AND NOW STILL REP THE LOWRIDER UNITY MY DAUGTERS TEAM WIILLLL REALY REALLY APRECIATE LOOK OUT FOR FLYER HOPE ALL YOU ARE READY OH YOU WILL BE TEST NO BENGAY ALLOWED BEFORE THE GAME


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

latinoclassics said:


> " BEEN THERE DONE THAT NOT WORGHT IT "


I know that Andy wrote it


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*AND MINE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> SO CK THIS HOPE I GET GOOD RESPONSE MY DAUGHTERS SOFTBALL TEAM IS DOING A FUNDRAISER SO ITS SOFTBALL TIME SETTING UP THE DATE HOMERUN DERBY FOOD THE LAST TIME SOME OF YOU CAME THREW THANKYOU HOPE TO SEE YOU AGAIN THEIRS MORE CLUBS NOW HOPE YOU SHOW SOME LOVE THIS $ IS FOR TOURMAMENTS MIGHT HAVE RINGERS TEAMS AND CAR CLUB V CAR CLUB
> LETS RELIEF SOME OF THIS CYBER GANG BANGING STRESS OR WHOS WHOS ALL WE ARE SHOWING IS ARE BIG KID AGE
> LETS SHOW THAT THE VALLE SINCE WAY BACK I MEAN WAY BACK!! AND NOW STILL REP THE LOWRIDER UNITY MY DAUGTERS TEAM WIILLLL REALY REALLY APRECIATE LOOK OUT FOR FLYER HOPE ALL YOU ARE READY OH YOU WILL BE TEST NO BENGAY ALLOWED BEFORE THE GAME


 SOUNDS GOOD BUT WITH OUT ICY HOT OR BENGAY I CANT FUNCTION LOL.. EVER TOUGHT ABOUT A HORSE SHOE TURNIMENT FOR THE VETERANOS THAT CANT AFFORD TO GET HURT...LOL SORRY MY INSURANCE DONT COVER THIS!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

92262 said:


> Damn I wrote that comment about the dates because I think it cool to know peoples history in the valle no one appointed nobody the keepers of this valle, no need to pop off on people that come on this forum, Im born and raised in the valle and would love to hear more memory's and see pics of the 70's and 80's


 COULD NOT HAVE SAID IT ANY BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

92262 said:


> I know that Andy wrote it


yeah i think outdoor is better to me...for chrome reasons...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Frime no tug of war but a horse shoes that sound good


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

92262 said:


> I know that Andy wrote it


How did you know it me ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
HEY ANDY DID YOU FIND 48 RAG ?

HE IS NO WERE TO BE FOUND!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> SOUNDS GOOD BUT WITH OUT ICY HOT OR BENGAY I CANT FUNCTION LOL.. EVER TOUGHT ABOUT A HORSE SHOE TURNIMENT FOR THE VETERANOS THAT CANT AFFORD TO GET HURT...LOL SORRY MY INSURANCE DONT COVER THIS!


ill bring it up with the coaches hope david and his crew will play


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *
> HEY ANDY DID YOU FIND 48 RAG ?
> 
> HE IS NO WERE TO BE FOUND!*


 WTF ?? bro take a chill pill


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> WTF ?? bro take a chill pill


NO ONES WRITING TO YOU OVI GO BACK TO YOU TUBE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

uniques3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SPRING155 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NO ONES WRITING TO YOU OVI GO BACK TO YOU TUBE


Bro dont't you know where he lives why don't you go settle your shit with him he's of lay it low if he keeps haunting you go settle your shit with him.
Like you say get of his " NUTS "


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​I SEE A BANNED COMING!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vcplaque13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

vcplaque13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2429 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2420 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2405 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2372 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2358 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2429 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:wow:that looks like my old bike..but mine had triple twisted everthing and hidros..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GREEN by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ITS ALL GOOD INDOORS OUTDOORS MY RIDE IS READY FOR WHATEVER .STREETS/FREEWAYS/


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> yeah i think outdoor is better to me...for chrome reasons...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THANKS BRO .I TRY TO SUPPORT THE VALLE ALOT OF GOOD GENTE OUT THERE THATS WHY I BEEN SHOWING AT EVENT FOR LIKE 5 YEARS AND STILL WILL . L.C GOT ALOT OF HISTORY OUT THERE BEEN DOING THERE THING BEFORE MOST OF US WERE BORN .


92262 said:


> That's tight set you goals for the indoors is the way it's done that car has come a long ways and a great owner behind it


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WE HAD FUN THAT TIME ME AND MY OLD CREW ROLLED OUT TO PLAY .GOOD LUCK ON THE NEXT ONE


beentheredonethat6 said:


> SO CK THIS HOPE I GET GOOD RESPONSE MY DAUGHTERS SOFTBALL TEAM IS DOING A FUNDRAISER SO ITS SOFTBALL TIME SETTING UP THE DATE HOMERUN DERBY FOOD THE LAST TIME SOME OF YOU CAME THREW THANKYOU HOPE TO SEE YOU AGAIN THEIRS MORE CLUBS NOW HOPE YOU SHOW SOME LOVE THIS $ IS FOR TOURMAMENTS MIGHT HAVE RINGERS TEAMS AND CAR CLUB V CAR CLUB
> LETS RELIEF SOME OF THIS CYBER GANG BANGING STRESS OR WHOS WHOS ALL WE ARE SHOWING IS ARE BIG KID AGE
> LETS SHOW THAT THE VALLE SINCE WAY BACK I MEAN WAY BACK!! AND NOW STILL REP THE LOWRIDER UNITY MY DAUGTERS TEAM WIILLLL REALY REALLY APRECIATE LOOK OUT FOR FLYER HOPE ALL YOU ARE READY OH YOU WILL BE TEST NO BENGAY ALLOWED BEFORE THE GAME


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK AND I SEE MY NAME COME UP AGAIN DUDE I DON'T KNOW YOU I DON'T WANT TO KNOW YOU LIKE THAT VATO SAID IF YOU CAN'T " LAY IT LOW STAY OFF LAY IT LOW " take your pictures and your mouth SHUT IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK ?


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 456702


 I like this garage better! Can't have the girls though. Nice!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

dub show yesterday ..it was a good day........


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

some Piks from the calexico show Saturday.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> some Piks from the calexico show Saturday.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

check it out Angel dogg legging


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

some Piks Angel took at the dub show


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Good thing I didnt go, he would of took me out!!! LOL


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*WHATS UP FELLAS?*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

damn money green... That truck was so clean....Valle Imperial


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

is that the homie from Btown old caprice.....RIP J


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


 the homie Huero he can build some clean cars....


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


 my old 73 on top that Huero built also......


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

mine back in97


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

RIDES3 :wave:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS UP G YOU GOING TO MESA ..YOU HAVE THE BABY YET ?


javib760 said:


> RIDES3 :wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> some Piks Angel took at the dub show


i love that interior


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


thats the homies k5 in the back..haha


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Rain or shine ROLLERZ ONLY WAS IN THE HOUSE....














...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Rain or shine ROLLERZ ONLY WAS IN THE HOUSE....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

latinoclassics said:


> WTF ?? bro take a chill pill


HE WAS BAD TO COMMENT ON SOMETHING AND HE WILL TAKE IT LIKE A MAN.........ITS A PROMISE.....


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

latinoclassics said:


> Bro dont't you know where he lives why don't you go settle your shit with him he's of lay it low if he keeps haunting you go settle your shit with him.
> Like you say get of his " NUTS "


I WANT TO MEET HIM..:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

nice display.....lol


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

que melones.........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

so won best in show?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> HE WAS BAD TO COMMENT ON SOMETHING AND HE WILL TAKE IT LIKE A MAN.........ITS A PROMISE.....



:thumbsup: MONTE PICS HOMIE OR WE HAVE TO WAIT FOR CITY CRUISERS SHOW!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> que melones.........


 did u win best of show again


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

FINESTCARCLUB said:


> did u win best of show again


no i did..lol:biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Best of Lowrider 1st place!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Full Size Car Street: 1st place!! @ the DUB Show


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 457313
> Best of Lowrider 1st place!!


see this on facebook I like this pic.rain or shine Rollerz only aways repping..


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:facepalm:doggin..


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> :thumbsup: MONTE PICS HOMIE OR WE HAVE TO WAIT FOR CITY CRUISERS SHOW!


 I WILL POST WHEN I GET A CHANCE BRO....:biggrin:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LOSIXT8 & THE BLACK WIDOW "LATINO CLASSICS"*


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

What's up valle sprayed the 68 impala 2day and love the color and now start putting her together


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ready for the weekend


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> ready for the weekend


the paper says regal1984?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:boink:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> ready for the weekend


 me too leaving on friday morning...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> the paper says regal1984?


 el abandonado.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Nalgame dios.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up Valle.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> el abandonado.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> What's up valle sprayed the 68 impala 2day and love the color and now start putting her together


LET THE PROFE KNOW SO YOU CAN GET YOUR PLAQUE CONGRATULATING


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

Indio123 said:


> ready for the weekend


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*ORLANDO...WHERE YOU AT?*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 457599
> 
> 
> *ORLANDO...WHERE YOU AT?*


thats a 60 or 59 wagen..not a 61 wagen..


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> thats a 60 or 59 wagen..not a 61 wagen..


thats a 60 wagon looks nice


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> LET THE PROFE KNOW SO YOU CAN GET YOUR PLAQUE CONGRATULATING


will do cant wait to fly the plaque


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> thats a 60 or 59 wagen..not a 61 wagen..


I KNOW WHAT IT IS!

Just trying to find out how Orlando is doing on the WAGON!
:nicoderm:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> I KNOW WHAT IT IS!
> 
> Just trying to find out how Orlando is doing on the WAGON!
> :nicoderm:


oh i think he has been bizzy with jose, it should have sealer and paint by now..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> I KNOW WHAT IT IS!
> 
> Just trying to find out how Orlando is doing on the WAGON!
> :nicoderm:


doing acouple of mods on the wagon...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 457599
> 
> 
> *ORLANDO...WHERE YOU AT?*


thats bad ass...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

To Quiero nalgas


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> To Quiero nalgas


:biggrin:haha


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Front and Back kit $900.00 out the door!!! @ Swith Happy (760) 863-4863
upgrades also available!! chrome starters starting at $85.00


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

SOON IT WILL BE BACK FOR A SHOW THIS WHAT I STARTED SHOWING IN THE VALLE


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> SOON IT WILL BE BACK FOR A SHOW THIS WHAT I STARTED SHOWING IN THE VALLE


How much would it cost me if I would build a bike like that ???


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ABOUT 12 Gs ITS A 93 FATBOY HARLEY I GOT ABOUT 2 GsTO PUT IN IT TRUE DUAL AND AIR RIDE TO LAY IT ON THE FLOOR CHEAPER THEN A NEW BIKE


latinoclassics said:


> How much would it cost me if I would build a bike like that ???


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> How much would it cost me if I would build a bike like that ???


PARTS ONLY NO LABOR ?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I WILL SELL IT FOR 10 Gs


latinoclassics said:


> PARTS ONLY NO LABOR ?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> I WILL SELL IT FOR 10 Gs


Dam not a bad price


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

uniques3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sfdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

DOES ANY BODY KNOW OFF ANY SHOW HERE IN THE VALLEY ???


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

heading out to meza az tommorow see you guys on monday......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> DOES ANY BODY KNOW OFF ANY SHOW HERE IN THE VALLEY ???


metro 8 in indio...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> heading out to meza az tommorow see you guys on monday......[ttt ttt ttt ttt


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I WILL SEE YOU OUT THERE HAVE A SAFE TRIP


RO INDIO 321 said:


> heading out to meza az tommorow see you guys on monday......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> metro 8 in indio...


$5 sunday hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ohh wait thats to much!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​5 YEARS STRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STRONG!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> SOON IT WILL BE BACK FOR A SHOW THIS WHAT I STARTED SHOWING IN THE VALLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vcplaque13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> I WILL SEE YOU OUT THERE HAVE A SAFE TRIP


kool....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vdec1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :thumbsup:


QVO HEY YOU GONNA OPEN A MAJESTIC CHAPTER IN THE VALLE ROACH!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Meza time!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> QVO HEY YOU GONNA OPEN A MAJESTIC CHAPTER IN THE VALLE ROACH!


majestics? shit i wish...beleave me more and more big names will be out there sooner then u think.. im still trying to prospect for GROUPE once the whip it done in 3 months homie..:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> majestics? shit i wish...beleave me more and more big names will be out there sooner then u think.. im still trying to prospect for GROUPE once the whip it done in 3 months homie..:biggrin:


SOUND GOOD THE VALLE HAS TONS OF SPACE LET'S DO IT


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> metro 8 in indio...


Thank you that what I ment !!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE VALLE DE COACHELLA REPIN AT THE MESA SHOW!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

can some one from public enemy c.c. in palm springs call me thanks a.s.a.p. 760 600-4552


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SOFTBALL HORSESHOE TORNAMENT STAY TUNE FOR DATE......... MESA WOULD BE NICE TO GO NEXT YR MY KIDS TEAM PLAYING IN A TOURNY IN LA
DRIVE SAFE ........WERE WE FROM THE COACHELLA VALLEY


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

That's great more CLUBS with cheerleaders .


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WAT UP TURTLE WAS GOING ON WITH YOUR KIDS TEAM


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vcsk by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Painful-Pleasure$ (Oct 13, 2011)

Whats up Valle..Needing accumax solenoids..Hit me up if any..need today 6 of them


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

weres the pics at:dunno:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

At the Meza show


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hola camaradas. What it do. Any pictures from the Mesa show?????


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Mesa was a good show ill post some Piks tomarrow


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Mesa was a good show ill post some Piks tomarrow


now!haha jk
:nono:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rollerz only az


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 459181
> Rollerz only az


It ain't ROLLERZ only no more it got sold to Texas


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 459110


*OTT for LATINOS!
*


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> It ain't ROLLERZ only no more it got sold to Texas


so now what everyone on there own?


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Good morning valle this wind sucks ass 
Ott baby


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

CARLOS B said:


> so now what everyone on there own?


What chu talkin about Willis. The truck use to belong to a ROLLERZ ONLY bROtha then he jot tired of it and sold it to somebody from brown persuasion c.c. in Texas ROLLERZ ONLY. V.c is still in the HOUSE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> It ain't ROLLERZ only no more it got sold to Texas


:wow:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 459136
> At the Meza show


angels 300 2nd place in mild ......;R O ttt meza show.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 459136
> At the Meza show



2nd place mild at the meza show.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 2nd place mild at the meza show.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my customer bernard from uniques cc placed 3rd in bombs......ttt i painted the roof with grafixs.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 459136
> At the Meza show


congrates angel



krysler300 said:


> View attachment 459139


63 is nice congrats


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC SAN DIEGO FIRST MEETIN TODAY

012 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

WE JUST GETTIN STARTED

010 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

008 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

BLOW HIS TIRE AND STILL MADE IT ON TIME

006 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

004 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

003 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

001 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> STREET KINGZ CC SAN DIEGO FIRST MEETIN TODAY
> 
> 012 by streetkingz13, on Flickr



sksd by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> sksd by familiagrafix, on Flickr


U GOT THAT RITE OMAR:thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

LATINO'S message FROM THE PROFE " thanks for your back up we ARE READY !!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up david :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> sksd by familiagrafix, on Flickr


NICE PLACA OMAR


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> WAT UP TURTLE WAS GOING ON WITH YOUR KIDS TEAM



What up!! 

Wroking hard and playing every other weekend, getting ready to take em to Havasu to play in 2 weeks. Only have a few months left before half the team heads off to play at PSHS. 

I will see if i can make to your fundraiser tourney to play again. had a good time last time.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> NICE PLACA OMAR


Q-VO HOMIE TENGO MAS TE VOY ACER STICKER PARA CUANDO HAGAS ENGRAVING TE SALIO CHILA LA TRICICLO!!!!!!!!!!!!

skvc by familiagrafix, on Flickr


skmbc by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> whazz up david :wave:


q onda loko q ases


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Some Piks from the mesa show


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

did u guys take gameover or 87 y que?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Q-VO HOMIE TENGO MAS TE VOY ACER STICKER PARA CUANDO HAGAS ENGRAVING TE SALIO CHILA LA TRICICLO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> skvc by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> ...


gracias bro simon me quedo chingona es puro freehand carnal  miraste los parts de bike que hice tambien quedaron chingonas


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


>


chingon:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

maza show...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


>


nice ..............


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


nice paint on the regal...i see alot of candymans work...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

turtlerf said:


> What up!!
> 
> Wroking hard and playing every other weekend, getting ready to take em to Havasu to play in 2 weeks. Only have a few months left before half the team heads off to play at PSHS.
> 
> I will see if i can make to your fundraiser tourney to play again. had a good time last time.


hope you can make it . my kids team is registerd NCAA they will be playing all summer fast pitch .tourney looks like wiil happen late may


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

streetkingz13 said:


> WE JUST GETTIN STARTED
> 
> 010 by streetkingz13, on Flickr
> 
> 008 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


looking good...
which ones your bro?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

InIt2WinIt said:


> looking good...
> which ones your bro?[/QUOTE
> mine aint in the pic its gettin worked on and i have a 54 bel air 4 dr


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> InIt2WinIt said:
> 
> 
> > looking good...
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OG HAPPENINGS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OG CHEVY DEALER DESERT EMPIRE TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OG HAPPENINGS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OG PLATES REP THE DESERT EMPIRE


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

from the dub show....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

meza show


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

carlos impala at the meza show..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

meza show


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Baddpinoy said:


> Heads UP Valle! BIG M is coming to the desert....


whos the majectic out here right now? dont u have to be in the club for 3 years to open a chapter?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> whos the majectic out here right now? dont u have to be in the club for 3 years to open a chapter?


oh ok i just anwserd my own qustion..haha congrat homie big M


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 460523


gotta support my local Rollerz even if my car isnt done..


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


are u trying to be 16 again orlando? :rofl:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> are u trying to be 16 again orlando? :rofl:


yes my son.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> yes my son.......


:facepalm:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

JASON IS YOUR SON ..HE LOOKS LIKE YOU ..


RO INDIO 321 said:


> yes my son.......


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:boink:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> JASON IS YOUR SON ..HE LOOKS LIKE YOU ..


:wow: andy,i would have to be hit by a train just to look like him haha..


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> TTT


:worship:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> JASON IS YOUR SON ..HE LOOKS LIKE YOU ..


yes his my adopted son just like indio......


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> whos the majectic out here right now? dont u have to be in the club for 3 years to open a chapter?


Na, just need to have the permission from the main prez.. In Los Angeles and the other chapters to vote u in, PS chapter is coming soon, just needed to reorganize our members and vehicles. At the moment I can't 
say who's in the Majestic ps chapter, but it's happening. Just got to wait.


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> oh ok i just anwserd my own qustion..haha congrat homie big M


Yah thanks man, we workin really hard tryin to make it happen.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> yes his my adopted son just like indio......


Yo soy tu pikete


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Yo soy tu pikete


can somebody translate for me what this says?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Baddpinoy said:


> Na, just need to have the permission from the main prez.. In Los Angeles and the other chapters to vote u in, PS chapter is coming soon, just needed to reorganize our members and vehicles. At the moment I can't
> say who's in the Majestic ps chapter, but it's happening. Just got to wait.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

log in


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

log in so we can FB LOWRIDER VERSION


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Baddpinoy said:


> Na, just need to have the permission from the main prez.. In Los Angeles and the other chapters to vote u in, PS chapter is coming soon, just needed to reorganize our members and vehicles. At the moment I can't
> say who's in the Majestic ps chapter, but it's happening. Just got to wait.


20 YRS RF N JUST LIKE THAT HUH GOOD LUCK HOMIES


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT ON DATE WILL BE ON THE WK MAY26 OR JUNE 2 WK HOPE ALL MY VALLE CLUBS CAN SUPORT TEAM GIRLS U14 KAPU FAST PITCH HOME RUN DERBY PEOPLES CHOICE CAR SHOW
NEW ILLUSIONS cc CHALLENGES ALL OF THE VALLE CAR CLUBS TO A GAME OF SOFTBALL!!!!
if ur club doesnt have enough players get players good cause these girls all great players and need the money for tournaments that college scoots will come n ck them out.
let me no whos down!!
that way i can tell the coaches to get other teams n still have the tournament 
NEW ILLUSIONS cc always down to help local toy for tots baseball teams an raise money cancer relay and for fellow lowriders so hope to play against your club. team kapu fast pitch u14 girls 
come see them play the wk on 23 april triple crown in cat city field of dreams!!
flyer out soon


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Baddpinoy said:


> Na, just need to have the permission from the main prez.. In Los Angeles and the other chapters to vote u in, PS chapter is coming soon, just needed to reorganize our members and vehicles. At the moment I can't
> say who's in the Majestic ps chapter, but it's happening. Just got to wait.


GET DOWN ALL YOU NEED IS MEMBERS !!!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE IS WELDO ?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

suporting PS BASEBALL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT ON DATE WILL BE ON THE WK MAY26 OR JUNE 2 WK HOPE ALL MY VALLE CLUBS CAN SUPORT TEAM GIRLS U14 KAPU FAST PITCH HOME RUN DERBY PEOPLES CHOICE CAR SHOW
> NEW ILLUSIONS cc CHALLENGES ALL OF THE VALLE CAR CLUBS TO A GAME OF SOFTBALL!!!!
> if ur club doesnt have enough players get players good cause these girls all great players and need the money for tournaments that college scoots will come n ck them out.
> let me no whos down!!
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

INDIO RELAY FOR LIFE TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS N VALLE CLUBS RAISED GOOD$$$$$ FOR CANCER


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> can somebody translate for me what this says?


that he likes your smile......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

working on the wagon...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

molding the spare tire hump.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

here we go....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> here we go....


that just shows how much work impalas are compard to g bodys..not easy..nice work..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> that he likes your smile......


:wow: stay away indio....far away...thanks


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> whos the majectic out here right now? dont u have to be in the club for 3 years to open a chapter?


HAVE YOU SEEN THE DVD SUNDAY DRIVER ??


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> suporting PS BASEBALL


 looks like Coke put beer in IT.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> HAVE YOU SEEN THE DVD SUNDAY DRIVER ??


yes and times have change more standards now..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> HAVE YOU SEEN THE DVD SUNDAY DRIVER ??


i know like 10 members..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

there are clubs with standards like> clean paint or candy paint ,clean interior no rips or new,hidros,full chrome undercrige no just a arms..no chinas.. dayton or zenups only...gotta have 70% of your car done to join..clean moldens and list gos on...u just cant put up to show with primer and switchs..looking half ass...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> there are clubs with standards like> clean paint or candy paint ,clean interior no rips or new,hidros,full chrome undercrige no just a arms..no chinas.. dayton or zenups only...gotta have 70% of your car done to join..clean moldens and list gos on...u just cant put up to show with primer and switchs..looking half ass...[/QUOTE
> YOUR 100% RIGHT BRO


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> shoresmokesalot760 said:
> 
> 
> > there are clubs with standards like> clean paint or candy paint ,clean interior no rips or new,hidros,full chrome undercrige no just a arms..no chinas.. dayton or zenups only...gotta have 70% of your car done to join..clean moldens and list gos on...u just cant put up to show with primer and switchs..looking half ass...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE IS WELDO ?


thats a fun book ahaha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> latinoclassics said:
> 
> 
> > that sound like the perfect CLUB IS THERE SUCH THING ??
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> looks like Coke put beer in IT.


oraa thats mex beer 2 tecates ill offer you a beer at next happening but i think the only 1 thats taken a beer has been jaime back at the morongo car show 06
dont want you to fall off the wagon oh que te pegen:nono:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> GET DOWN ALL YOU NEED IS MEMBERS !!!


they all jump ship like the french captin to say we we we


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> working on the wagon...


:thumbsup: MODIVATION IM CUT OUT RUST AND WELD NEW PIECE ON MY 41 JUST WISH I HAD MORE TIME


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

I OWE, I WANT, SO OFF TO WORK I GO ALRATO 
HOP IT ! DROP IT ITS STILL LOWRIDING:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> oraa thats mex beer 2 tecates ill offer you a beer at next happening but i think the only 1 thats taken a beer has been jaime back at the morongo car show 06
> dont want you to fall off the wagon oh que te pegen:nono:


SH SH THAT SUPOSE TO BE A SECERT !!


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


haha indio has the regal like hes going hop!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


i love this idea....but i build my cars to drive them...nice work..


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> latinoclassics said:
> 
> 
> > i know really..is there?
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> shoresmokesalot760 said:
> 
> 
> > WHERE ? who ??
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all The homies from the Valle. Happy easter to all. Hope you guys have a great time. Stay up Valle.


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

HAPPY EASTER STREET KINGZ FAM. AND VALLE HAVE A GOOD ONE PEOPLE'S


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i love this idea....but i build my cars to drive them...nice work..


He does drive it he jus puts a soft floor mat down


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 462632
> :thumbsup:


we customized that 63 with engraving and grafixs,murals ect,,,,,,thats why it looks bad ass.....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> we customized that 63 with engraving and grafixs,murals ect,,,,,,thats why it looks bad ass.....


yes sir...:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> He does drive it he jus puts a soft floor mat down


oh ok...


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

getting my mufflers ready 4 crome .....


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> getting my mufflers ready 4 crome .....


They can chrome them together as an assembly ?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> They can chrome them together as an assembly ?


found a bad ass cromer in chicali doing some quality work .......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

check this parts out both sides on my bumper brackets.......cromed...pic sucks ill post better pics....


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


From what time to time what the fee ?


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

Nah thats my dad's lincoln or Fundy's Lincoln


OMAR TRECE said:


> *LONG TIME IN STORAGE NICE TO SEE IT AGAIN GOOD JOB GETTING THE OLD MEMBER BACK CITY CRUISERS!*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> found a bad ass cromer in chicali doing some quality work .......


who is the chromer ?


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

sureñosbluez said:


> who is the chromer ?


Me I get down


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> check this parts out both sides on my bumper brackets.......cromed...pic sucks ill post better pics....


Fotos madriadas


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Fotos madriadas


joto madriado...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> From what time to time what the fee ?


10:00 to 3:00 and $5.oo fee comes with 2 tickets for the carne asada taco plates.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

UNOS SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CAMARADAS FOR THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!! ESPECIALLY TO MY DOGG OMARTRECE!!! KE ONDA CARNAL???


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

YO...ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT TIME THE SHOW IS SUNDAY?
WHAT TIME TO WHAT TIME?
AND WHEN ROLL IN STARTS?
THANKS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> UNOS SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CAMARADAS FOR THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!! ESPECIALLY TO MY DOGG OMARTRECE!!! KE ONDA CARNAL???




Q-VOLE HOMIE STILL HERE BRO JUST IN CHINGA HELPING THE LOCAL CAR SHOW'S


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

InIt2WinIt said:


> YO...ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT TIME THE SHOW IS SUNDAY?
> WHAT TIME TO WHAT TIME?
> AND WHEN ROLL IN STARTS?
> THANKS!



CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


we ready...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

ORLANDO U HAVE A 80S RWD CADDY HEATERBOX LYING AROUND SOMEWHERE????


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FINESTCARCLUB said:


> ORLANDO U HAVE A 80S RWD CADDY HEATERBOX LYING AROUND SOMEWHERE????


no bro sorry.............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

son felices..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:rant:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

JASON WANTS A RIDE


RO INDIO 321 said:


> son felices..


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NICE


Indio123 said:


>


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> JASON WANTS A RIDE


:twak::loco:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RIDES3 said:


> JASON WANTS A RIDE


We can put him on the handle bars


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I THINK HE WOULD LIKE THAT ..


Indio123 said:


> We can put him on the handle bars


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:ninja:


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :twak::loco:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RAFA, by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

UNIQUESDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anybody know the general admission for the city cruisers show?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

st1984 said:


> Does anybody know the general admission for the city cruisers show?


*$10 10 years and older 9 and under free!!*


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

st1984 said:


> Thanks omar


NO PROBLEM!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

fkn dogers just tied:guns:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> suporting PS BASEBALL


city crusier car show we ready hope to see all the locCals at show


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


:ninja:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


last yr show


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> fkn dogers just tied:guns:


FK BIG w go dodgers


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *$10 10 years and older 9 and under free!!*


Great job


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RAFA, by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> UNIQUESDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vcsk by familiagrafix, on Flickr


CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


CITY CRUISERS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1253 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Pomona Shopping!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1241 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1235 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody know any good interior guys to reposter my front seats?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey omar i know u took pics at the show,post them up ese


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> hey omar i know u took pics at the show,post them up ese


_*LOADING THEM RIGHT NOW PREZ.*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> anybody know any good interior guys to reposter my front seats?


mexicali bro...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> mexicali bro...


i dont speck spanish...in valle?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*LOADING THEM RIGHT NOW PREZ.*_


:drama:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ja ja ur rite it wasnt hoping !!!!!! may be later not complete done with frame when i done may be i will !!!!! plus i still dont no how to talk french you no we we we we ja ja:finger:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WE WE WE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> WE WE WE



HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4248 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4257 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4273 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4280 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4281 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

the homies 63 rag coming soon...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4308 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4314 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4322 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4323 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4327 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4335 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4342 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4352 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4361 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4308 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4314 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


alright abel coming out strong bro nice!...:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4296 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4300 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4330 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4342 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4363 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice pics omar kep them comin


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

simons monte? lol whats up simon...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4349 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4367 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4372 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4375 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4381 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4382 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4387 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4391 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4415 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4418 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Claudio killed it with the spokes good job bro looks great! and 5.20z DAMNNNNNNN*



IMG_4420 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4423 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4426 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4432 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4438 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4440 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4443 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4444 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4445 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4446 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4448 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4450 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4455 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4456 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4457 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB VALLE DE COACHELLA


*
IMG_4468 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4469 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4472 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4474 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4479 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4482 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4486 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4490 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4496 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4690 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
_*
MUFASA

*_
IMG_4719 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*STEVE MANIACOS CAR CLUB

*
IMG_4758 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*DESERT BOYS

*
IMG_4770 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

A

_*AZTLAN CAR CLUB

*_
IMG_4785 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4793 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*
DESERT BOYS
*

IMG_4813 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4832 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4911 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:nicoderm:now thats revere suspenion on that regal..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5192 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5207 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5235 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5239 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5248 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5256 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4587 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4589 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4625 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4640 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4950 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4958 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anymore?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i dont speck spanish...in valle?


Ur tio Orlando gets down


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4327 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

CARNITA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> [/
> 
> TTT


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

Good show City Cruisers C.C hope to see it again next year


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Good Piks omar


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Ur tio Orlando gets down


:roflmaon what interior? or spanish..


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

$300 raw and $400 chrome a pair thanks 760 863-4863


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 466900


nice...


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0002 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0003 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

damm good pics omar !like always bro,til the next show carnal......:thumbsup:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

good show city crusers looking forward for next year....... omar firme pics bro to bad my car lite on fire at the hopp or esle i would of given u some ggood shots bro till next 
time bro...:rofl:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

*el aventado db cc. valle coachella hopper*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/rCGkTAUE_k8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Desert Boys CC said:


> damm good pics omar !like always bro,til the next show carnal......:thumbsup:



IMG_4813 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​ANYTIME BRO!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

desertboy760 said:


> good show city crusers looking forward for next year....... omar firme pics bro to bad my car lite on fire at the hopp or esle i would of given u some ggood shots bro till next
> time bro...:rofl:




IMG_4468 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> scan0002 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:



_*AND CITY CRUISERS STILL PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

bens stroller 1st place.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

looks like game over wasnt all the way up...?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

solitos 66 2nd place .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

indios regal 3rd place..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

carlos 63 impala 3rd place..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

angels 300 1st place....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

and best interior.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

looks like im going to tj...:facepalm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RO INDIO 321 said:
> 
> 
> > [/
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my daughters bike 1st place...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> scan0003 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


 BRINGS BACK LOTS OF MEMORIES


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > RO INDIO 321 said:
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> scan0002 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


that my vadio homeboy nice i was gona post tese cv high show



53bear said:


> scan0003 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


LEADERS DONT FOLLOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *Claudio killed it with the spokes good job bro looks great! and 5.20z DAMNNNNNNN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ALL MY FREINDS DRIVE THE LOWRIDER............


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> DavidVFCC said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ESE10


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5192 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5207 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


That's BAD ASS


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> That's BAD ASS


THAT TOOK A LOT OF BALLS (GREAT JOB) WHO IS NEXT MAYBE THE " 62 " ???


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> THAT TOOK A LOT OF BALLS (GREAT JOB) WHO IS NEXT MAYBE THE " 62 " ???


 TO LIFT THE 64


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*CONGART'S LATINO CLASSICS
13 TROPHY'S "**WILL POST PIC'S LATER"*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> THAT TOOK A LOT OF BALLS (GREAT JOB) WHO IS NEXT MAYBE THE " 62 " ???


 the rebel yea mybe. i want a 7os big car lowrider i no weres a 77 cougar if she sells it i will put irocs on the ese 10 n hook the cougar


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

this was bad


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> the rebel yea mybe. i want a 7os big car lowrider i no weres a 77 cougar if she sells it i will put irocs on the ese 10 n hook the cougar


yup a ford but i like old sCOOL LOOK TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> yup a ford but i like old sCOOL LOOK TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS


IT WILL NOT BE TRADITIONAL IT WILL BE A COOL BLAST FORM THE PAST !!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> IT WILL NOT BE TRADITIONAL IT WILL BE A COOL BLAST FORM THE PAST !!


Rebel 62 would be traditional it has the spokes already how much more traditional can you get ?


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

big ups to the latino classics for holding it down at the city crusier and still missing a few cars


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB WILL BE OUT THERE SHOWING SUPPORT TO ROLLERS ONLY CC... TTT VALLE COACHELLA........:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Desert Boys CC said:


> DESERT BOYS CAR CLUB WILL BE OUT THERE SHOWING SUPPORT TO ROLLERS ONLY CC... TTT VALLE COACHELLA........:thumbsup:


thanks see you there


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

STREET KINGZ C.C. 8 OUT OF 8 NOT 2 BAD......


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*BIG KONG PUTIN DOWN FOR THE LATINO'S*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

TO BE CONTINUED..................


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

awwww shows over for now...Good job rick on your 1st place


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 467744


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> View attachment 467599


cant wait for this one love picnics...


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 467748


WATCHAAAAAAAAA WERE WAS I AT HAHA


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ANY MORE OF THIS RIDE


LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 467748


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

i got a ? most car shows are by points especially the big contenders because they have lots detail, but us street guys when ur car is washed looking clean doors closed hood closed trunk closed they get no points cause they not show correct.and if your car is all open you get points for what ever you showing ?


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> *:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 467745


:thumbsup:*way to go LC!!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> i got a ? most car shows are by points especially the big contenders because they have lots detail, but us street guys when ur car is washed looking clean doors closed hood closed trunk closed they get no points cause they not show correct.and if your car is all open you get points for what ever you showing ?


But sometimes is better if you keep your hood , doors , trunk close if there not represent able


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Indio123 said:


>


SEXXXY FLAQUITA :boink:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 467748


any pics of the mural


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*BIG KONG PUTTIN IT DOWN*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO CLASSICS*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*BIG DAVE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

TO BE CONTIUED..........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> But sometimes is better if you keep your hood , doors , trunk close if there not represent able


ima gona have to do a lil something to it CV lowrider trucks looking good


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


The only way to display a 64 " LAY IT LOW " BABY !!! can't stop looking at this bad boy .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

getting sams 64 ready 4 paint....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> getting sams 64 ready 4 paint....


is going to be ready for sunday?


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 468099


Fuck Rick Your Getting Down On Those Pixs!!
Keep them coming


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

KING KONG ANT GOT SHIT ON ME!!! jk homie looking good "tranning day"


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> is going to be ready for sunday?


Just don't forget the SKIRTS !!!


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> is going to be ready for sunday?


WILL *YOU* BE READY FOR SUNDAY?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Just don't forget the SKIRTS !!!


are u calling me a chearleader? or skirts for the 64?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

InIt2WinIt said:


> WILL *YOU* BE READY FOR SUNDAY?


no..im just going...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> are u calling me a chearleader? or skirts for the 64?


Come on homes look at the pic !!! Don't forget to paint the skirts that what makes a 64


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

NO RIDE?
OR YOU "STILL" WORKING ON IT?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Come on homes look at the pic !!! Don't forget to paint the skirts that what makes a 64


lol jk homie i know..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

InIt2WinIt said:


> NO RIDE?
> OR YOU "STILL" WORKING ON IT?


sadly no its not done yet la show it will be ..:banghead: whats ur name? are u from the valley?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

DAM JUST GOT BACK FROM THE PROFE's HOUSE HE IS PISS JUST HOOK UP HIS SIDE TO SIDE and charging his batteries to full cap instead of regular 15 min he going after any Dueses with wheels not OG's


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

On sale now:
Low Rider Scene Magazine


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ima gona have to do a lil something to it CV lowrider trucks looking good


YOUR CORRECT THOSE TROCAS ARE LOOKIN SHARP......


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> DAM JUST GOT BACK FROM THE PROFE's HOUSE HE IS PISS JUST HOOK UP HIS SIDE TO SIDE and charging his batteries to full cap instead of regular 15 min he going after any Dueses with wheels not OG's


hno:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO'S*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> On sale now:
> Low Rider Scene Magazine


nice el gameover.....ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> nice el gameover.....ttt


this is true sir..


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> hno:


Hey bro are u the one that was installing a sun roof on a regal with Lexas seats now you got a 64 ???


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody got pics of the homies from kassick.cc?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

sammys 64..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Hey bro are u the one that was installing a sun roof on a regal with Lexas seats now you got a 64 ???


yes?


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

i love my job.......


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> sammys 64..


 you mean ARE home boy SAM


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> i love my job.......


i want to be just like u bro a badass painter..:thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> i love my job.......


BEST JOB IN THE WORLD THE ONLY JOB YOU CAN GET HIGH AND GET PAID FOR IT.. Ha ha ha


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> BEST JOB IN THE WORLD THE ONLY JOB YOU CAN GET HIGH AND GET PAID FOR IT.. Ha ha ha


BEEN THERE DONE THAT !!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> DAM JUST GOT BACK FROM THE PROFE's HOUSE HE IS PISS JUST HOOK UP HIS SIDE TO SIDE and charging his batteries to full cap instead of regular 15 min he going after any Dueses with wheels not OG's


so wat yur saying is we gona see the profe go all lay it low ,side up ,other side up ,back down ,front down then all coners up ,the lay itlw from the back and drive into the sunset. some else is gona dr my car cause i wan get that on film n pictures .dexter said it can do that 
what up valle les do some old scool crusing i was gona take the rims off to go to riverside shhout ima leving on les cruzzzzz


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1979 :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WHEN I PAINT IT THIS LOOK WILL B COOL








i like this look REBEL 1962 IMPALA SS


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 1979 :thumbsup:


thats the homie phills car and i think the cutty too..no rag yet..:scrutinize:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> you mean ARE home boy SAM



Sam is busting out with a new paint job, interior, murals and motor
RO TTT


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*Latino52* Keep those pics coming!
NICE WORK!
:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> i love my job.......


Keep busting 'em out!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> Sam is busting out with a new paint job, interior, murals and motor
> RO TTT


clean motor too..


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

YOU STILL NOT DONE WITH THAT REGAL?
HOW LONG YOU BEEN WORKING ON IT NOW? HA!

YEA I'M HERE FROM THE VALLEY....LIVE HERE IN LQ
MY NAMES ROBERT

SEE YOU OUT THERE SUNDAY JASON!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up big dogg pics nice job on them pics rick need throw one up of my jefe bombita bro


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

InIt2WinIt said:


> YOU STILL NOT DONE WITH THAT REGAL?
> HOW LONG YOU BEEN WORKING ON IT NOW? HA!
> 
> YEA I'M HERE FROM THE VALLEY....LIVE HERE IN LQ
> ...


your talking about my cutlass bro i just got this regal two mouths ago...ok robert see u there:tears:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:wow: Im scared for my life now.....everybody knows my name...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up big dogg pics nice job on them pics rick need throw one up of my jefe bombita bro


 EASY GRASSHOPPER THE BOMB SQUAD IS COMMING SOON ...LOL YEA ITS COMMING UP ,THE PIC'S WONT LOAD UP HAVE TO GO A DIFFERENT ROUTE TAKES A LITTLE LONGER TO PUT UP


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO BOMB SQUAD*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO BOMB SQUAD*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO BOMB SQUAD*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO BOMB SQUAD*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO BOMB SQUAD*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*RICK FLORES TROCITA*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*DAN FLORES MR. RAIDER*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*DAN FLORES*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*MATHEW ROJO'S BAD ASS 1964*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*EL PROFE'S IMPALA*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*VICTOR FLORES 1962 IMPALA*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*VICTOR FLORES II*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LOSIXT8*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*VERY NICE*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

might dip in the homies cutty sunday idk yet.:drama:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

picked up my crome parts from the cromer in la......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> picked up my crome parts from the cromer in la......


is your chromer alex?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

love this engraver work...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> is your chromer alex?


no bro...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my mufflers heading to mexicali to get some crome on them..


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

damn rick getting down on them pics bro ott for big dog inc.


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

classic68_fastback said:


> damn rick getting down on them pics bro ott for big dog inc.


*OTT* FOR *BIGG DOGG *PHOTOGRAPHY
:thumbsup:

KEEP 'EM COMING!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Haha I think I just seen orlando in his tow truck with a hardtop 64


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

See everybody tomorrow


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Who know what up with some Post that have a square with with a question mark inside ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good picnic. Thanks rollerz only,thanks Ben for the food. By the way "in it to win it "was a no show aka Robert. It was crazy hot!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

ROLLERZ LIKE ALLWAY GREAT JOB .


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

THANKS ROLLERZ ONLY WE HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

javib760 said:


>


Nice Piks HOMIE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

good food..:thumbsup:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

aya,wheres dee?:dunno:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> aya,wheres dee?:dunno:


:dunno:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Some Piks from the picknik this weekend thanks to every one that came out


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

the 61 rag was nice


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

Man fucken jura is always fuckin it up for people


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like I missed out on a good picnic this year, see you lokos at the next one!!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> Man fucken jura is always fuckin it up for people


Everything was koo, they tried to trip at first then Mr. Miller da Mayor
Got everything under control!! Koo vato


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

207 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

051 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

035 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

059 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

060 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

313515_161538683938021_100002456725780_275544_1436161789_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

015 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

014 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

FOR SALE $250.00 CUSTOM FORKS,SISSYBARS & UNFINISHED HANDLE BARS


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

olds by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

tony1-large by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

And the winner of the 50-50 raffle


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


wow look at the fake dancing nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> And the winner of the 50-50 raffle


man and i had the winning ticket too..:drama:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> wow look at the fake dancing nice.:thumbsup:


Why do u call it fake piesa


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Why do u call it fake piesa


opps im smart i mean "flake":banghead:lol


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


lol...i wanted it..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


>


wow watch out ben heres comes the conv elco....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>



LOOKS NICE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> LOOKS NICE!!!:thumbsup:


i still want to do your roof haha..


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Malibu67 said:


> olds by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


 NOW THAT TRUE OLD SCHOOL I HAVE NOT BE TO A SELF SERVICE CAR WAS IN OVER 25 years.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> NOW THAT TRUE OLD SCHOOL I HAVE NOT BE TO A SELF SERVICE CAR WAS IN OVER 25 years.


Sorry that 15 not 25


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i still want to do your roof haha..


Yes sir...that and alittle more.


----------



## MANIACO 760 (Apr 25, 2012)

TTT....


----------



## MANIACO 760 (Apr 25, 2012)

ANY CRUISING THIS WEEKEND........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

018 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

016 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

017 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

122 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

june 2 on sat soft ball stay tune start to practice dont have a team complete a team !!!
u14 girls team kapu fast pitch funraiser home run derby , past the word :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Some Piks from the picknik this weekend thanks to every one that came out


 missed this 1, Rollerz Only always making good things happen post pics


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> june 2 on sat soft ball stay tune start to practice dont have a team complete a team !!!
> u14 girls team kapu fast pitch funraiser home run derby , past the word :biggrin:


GOODTIMES IS READY HOMEBOY.....


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Valle has any one seen the 37 for sale on the classified for 12.000 or best offer ? O


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> sfdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


TTT


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RAFA, by familiagrafix, on Flickr


TTT


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


That is what you call a BOMB THREAT !!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> UNIQUESDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 ttt


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Malibu67 said:


> 017 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


 how much or trade


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Good pic homeboy, thanks Claudio!!! TTT


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW IS THERE A CHARGE FOR THE 5 de Mayo event ?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

sams 64 looking good cant wait till it comes back from mike..:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


got to love those 58.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 love the rag.uffin:


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

event is free, registration for show is $20


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Indio123 said:


> Nice Piks HOMIE


:thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

javib760 said:


>


clean 67


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody got headliner from a 78-79 lincon for a 42 moon roof..that headliner i made isnt doing it..


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> TTT


DESRTBOYS CC will be their to have some fun.....


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> got to love those 58.....


:yes: YUP!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> clean 67


Great just cover those holes on the the side made a molding ?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Great just cover those holes on the the side made a molding ?


" MAYBE A MOLDING ?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

LIKE THE OLD SAYING GOES YOU CAN TRAING ANY MONKEY TO PAINT BUT THE DETAIL IS WHAT COUNTS (CHIP FOOZE


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

latinoclassics said:


> LIKE THE OLD SAYING GOES YOU CAN TRAING ANY MONKEY TO PAINT BUT THE DETAIL IS WHAT COUNTS (CHIP FOOZE


Hey homes where did you get from? But true


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

latinoclassics said:


> " MAYBE A MOLDING ?


Yes homes DETAIL IS WHAT COUNTs !


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> LIKE THE OLD SAYING GOES YOU CAN TRAING ANY MONKEY TO PAINT BUT THE DETAIL IS WHAT COUNTS (CHIP FOOZE


:| i dont get it..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> anybody got headliner from a 78-79 lincon for a 42 moon roof..that headliner i made isnt doing it..


Homes sometime home made does not work you got to go to the Proes like your loco uposterty shop you know what I mean ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

48rag said:


> Homes sometime home made does not work you got to go to the Proes like your loco uposterty shop you know what I mean ?


yea ive been to two shops they want 500 for one cuz mine has a 42..its cheaper and eazyer just to make it out of the og..ive seen it on a cutlass too.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


That's what you call detail ! !!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :| i dont get it..


WHAT's Under the paint is what really counts ( body work sanding and prep work makes a great paint job !


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

48rag said:


> WHAT's Under the paint is what really counts ( body work sanding and prep work makes a great paint job !


oh yeah that 100% true..


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> yea ive been to two shops they want 500 for one cuz mine has a 42..its cheaper and eazyer just to make it out of the og..ive seen it on a cutlass too.


HOMIES YOU WHAT TO PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS YOU GOT TO PAY LIKE A BIG BOY AND DON'T CRY FOR $ 500 bucks cause it going to cost lot more !!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> HOMIES YOU WHAT TO PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS YOU GOT TO PAY LIKE A BIG BOY AND DON'T CRY FOR $ 500 bucks cause it going to cost lot more !!!


why spend more for the same deal as the og..but i know what your saying..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> why spend more for the same deal as the og..but i know what your saying..


that $500 could go to sal for the murals on the interior panels im trying to do..im trying to finish in july..


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> why spend more for the same deal as the og..but i know what your saying..


Bro your looking for at least a 30 year OG headliner what condition will it be ? Come on bro wake up YOU WANT TO LOWRIDE IT GOING TO COST MONEY OR JUST BE A CHEERLEADER THAT's some times free Jk ha ha good night homes and best of LUCK


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Bro your looking for at least a 30 year OG headliner what condition will it be ? Come on bro wake up YOU WANT TO LOWRIDE IT GOING TO COST MONEY OR JUST BE A CHEERLEADER THAT's some times free Jk ha ha good night homes and best of LUCK


Good luck homies not all of us was born with a chrome spoon ? Lot of have struggle and never give up keep it going .


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Good luck homies not all of us was born with a chrome spoon ? Lot of have struggle and never give up keep it going .


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

got my old seats for sale if any wants them..pillow seat for g body 100obo


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

3rd light...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> that $500 could go to sal for the murals on the interior panels im trying to do..im trying to finish in july..


good luck but your going to need more than $500 more like $ 2500.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 3rd light...











led lights....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> good luck but your going to need more than $500 more like $ 2500.......


for sal yeah..working on it well worth the price..just some small stuff like angels 300...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> led lights....


cant wait till its done..


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

51gjr said:


>


lt1 or 350 looks nice..who did the frame? hmmm jk


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

T.T.M.F.T.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Where every one at ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Where every one at ?


we cant say...but theirs alot of strippers..


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

hopp is sponserd by koolaid hydros....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

laughlin here we come:naughty::sprint:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

CARLOS B said:


> laughlin here we come:naughty::sprint:


What is in Laughlin ?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Does any one know where is our Valley rep .?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

STREET KINGS 3 more Plaques great are they here for the Valley ?


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> What is in Laughlin ?


cinco de mayo car show


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

*For Sale*

I'm selling 96-99 5.7 Vortec Heads. They are just machined and were installed on a block that needs a rebuild. I have accessories also.
7606012156


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

where are my valle brothas at?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Workin son


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Workin son


Working hard.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

working on the moldings....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> working on the moldings....


Nice


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> where are my valle brothas at?


Sup foo...you coming down tomorrow???


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> Sup foo...you coming down tomorrow???


 nah what's going on?


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Is there a show in coachella today?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> STREET KINGS 3 more Plaques great are they here for the Valley ?


1 Is for san diego chapter and 2 r for the valle


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> 1 Is for san diego chapter and 2 r for the valle


ATM VATOS


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

BAJITOS63 said:


> Is there a show in coachella today?


5 de Mayo festival great turn out OUTSIDERS, ESTILO VALERO OLBINGOs sorry if miss spell VEJITOS LATINO's , NEW ILLISIONS AND A CLEAN ASS 66 rag OH SORRY ROLLEZs also.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

HECTOR GET HOLD OF THE EL PROFE ASAP GET HIS NUMBER FROM DIEGO AS SOON AS POSSIABLE.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

any pics of this show?


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

latinoclassics said:


> HECTOR GET HOLD OF THE EL PROFE ASAP GET HIS NUMBER FROM DIEGO AS SOON AS POSSIABLE.


orale simon


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6935 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6941 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6947 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6950 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*NEW ILLUSIONS CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
IMG_6951 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6953 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6954 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6956 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6962 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6967 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6969 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*ONDIADOS CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
IMG_6981 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6993 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
IMG_6988 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6997 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7079 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


*VIEJITOS CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
IMG_7029 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

IMG_7038 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7062 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7065 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



















*

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7029 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*ESTILO VALLERO CAR CLUB!!!!

GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND SOME SOLO RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6934 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6987 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7021 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7022 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7026 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7060 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

solitos 66 impala...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

solitos custom headliner .....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> solitos custom headliner .....


:thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :thumbsup:


He's back with vengeance !! Lol


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> He's back with vengeance !! Lol


:roflmao:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Dam I thought this vato Omar had left the valley


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

48rag said:


> Dam I thought this vato Omar had left the valley


:dunno:


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

Where are the pictures of the Latino Classics C.C at?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> solitos 66 impala...


How did he get that close for that pic ? !!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> How did he get that close for that pic ? !!


Victor fell asleep


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> Where are the pictures of the Latino Classics C.C at?


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Dam I thought this vato Omar had left the valley


His house has a for sale sign !!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICESYSTEM by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7063 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7059 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Dam I thought this vato Omar had left the valley


*​STILL HERE ESA!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7068 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NICESYSTEM by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 THOSE ARE HIS HANDICAP SWITCH READY TO HOP WHEN THE RIGHT TIME COMES !!!!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Does any one if Saturdays kick back still on???


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> THOSE ARE HIS HANDICAP SWITCH READY TO HOP WHEN THE RIGHT TIME COMES !!!!


He can't get in or out when the 62 is laying .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

UNIQUESDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Does any one if Saturdays kick back still on???


yes sir .will be there to support uniques c c


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> UNIQUESDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

UNIQUESDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr

UNIQUESDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr

UNIQUESDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my parts from speedway got delivered today.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

5DEMAYO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7063 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7059 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

BEST INTERIOR WORK IN THE DESERT VICTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6935 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

SUPER CLEAN 64 FROM RUDY NEW ILLUSIONS CAR CLUB VALLE DE COACHELLA!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4387 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*
PLAQUE DESIGNED BY ME OMAR TRECE!!!!!!!

HIT ME UP FOR SOME DESIGN WORK!
*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks firme. Good Job player 


OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4387 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> *
> PLAQUE DESIGNED BY ME OMAR TRECE!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> my parts from speedway got delivered today.....


its a box, boxes are cool whats inside the box?


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

DBCC will be at uniques showing some support...... ttt valle coachella:thumbsup:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> its a box, boxes are cool whats inside the box?


Parts foo can't u read!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ONDIADOS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hykZtBaPKps?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hykZtBaPKps?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hykZtBaPKps?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Check It Out Support Your Loco Artist


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> Check It Out Support Your Loco Artist


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

st1984 said:


> Parts foo can't u read!


ooh ok top secert parts...lol:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> UNIQUESDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> UNIQUESDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> UNIQUESDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5239 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ONDIADOS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5239 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:nicoderm:ive seen this before this is better then gold..lol


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

To The Top 
Waz up Valle??


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

http://anchetaworkshop.smugmug.com/Other/Parliament/22602713_PsDQRc#!i=1838489801&k=w6N4t67&lb=1&s=A


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


>



nice pics marvin.........................


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > UNIQUESDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

turtlerf said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: GOOD JOB RAZA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4330 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4342 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4323 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4327 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4314 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4281 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

sergios 1948 chevy from uniques c c........


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> sergios 1948 chevy from uniques c c........


i seen the window air cooler too nice..


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > UNIQUESDONE by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/inv...rt-1-a-fox-11-investigative-report-2012-05-11


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

st1984 said:


> View attachment 478893


That what you call a kustom shop!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whos going to traffic sunday? i know ben is coming...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6982 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6981 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6934 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6918 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6914 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


ONDIADOS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

"Like the saying goes onces you go ......... You don't come back "once you ride on 13's you never go back on 14 's no matter how old school you what to be."


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> whos going to traffic sunday? i know ben is coming...


IT " MOTHER DAY "


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> whos going to traffic sunday? i know ben is coming...


me too...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7063 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6997 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6967 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6956 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6950 by familiagrafix, on Flickrz
*
5.20z*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6941 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


*​20z*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5256 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4490 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4496 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4486 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4482 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4479 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4474 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4472 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4469 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4468 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vcplaque13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vcsk by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4248 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


ONDIADOS1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

66 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

smileing faces just dont say the truth so l;ike the saying says give respect get respect !!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> vcplaque13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ASSHOLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> To The Top
> Waz up Valle??


SOFTBALL PANCHITO GET A TEAM READY



beentheredonethat6 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


OMAR TRECE said:


> 66 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> To The Top
> Waz up Valle??





OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4490 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4496 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


CACO RICKY WATS UP LETS PLAY BALL JUNE 2 
DIDNT FIND THE WING FOR THE BLAZER CACO


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

what time do the function start?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> smileing faces just dont say the truth so l;ike the saying says give respect get respect !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Malibu67 said:


> what time do the function start?


10 AM BRO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

st1984 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


_*MY CAMERA SELF ADJUST HAHAHAHAHAAAA*_


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> smileing faces just dont say the truth so l;ike the saying says give respect get respect !!!!!


:thumbsup: EXACTLY!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

UP1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

at the start pics up soon


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

up2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
UP1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

up3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

up5 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7546 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7543 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7536 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7520 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7508 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7507 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7492 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7463 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7456 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7448 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7446 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7426 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7424 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7410 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7399 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7395 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*I'm Looking for a hater eraser camera anyone know of any hit me up i hate photoshop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7639 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7638 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7634 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7628 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7627 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7624 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7623 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7615 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7611 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7608 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7604 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7598 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7597 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7586 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7585 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vcplaque13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> up2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> UP1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


What are those blury spots in the background?????? Was the camera lens dirty????? Just askin


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Dee?,whats the wherebouts is dee?:/


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Q-VO OMAR :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> Q-VO OMAR :wave:


QUE ONDA LISTO PAL 27


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

That's the problem everyone want's respect but respect is not given it is earned


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> What are those blury spots in the background?????? Was the camera lens dirty????? Just askin


YEAH BRO MY $500 LENS WAS DIRTY! GOOD EYE!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WORKING ON MORE PICS HOPE YA'LL ENJOY!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

If anyone needs help posting pics hit me up I will post for free! Email [email protected] or text me the 760 863-6865 OmarTrece #1 fatdoggpics.com find me or look for me at every local show!:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 7 guests)
OMAR TRECE classic68_fastback BAJITOS63 st1984 86candy
Q-VO GUEST AND FRIEND


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YEAH BRO MY $500 LENS WAS DIRTY! GOOD EYE!!!!


Well at least you got something worth something


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Well at least you got something worth something


Hello ESA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> up3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OTE=OMAR TRECE;15497777]
IMG_7546 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7543 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7536 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7520 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7508 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7507 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7492 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7463 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7456 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7448 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7446 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7426 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7424 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7410 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7399 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7395 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NEW PIC UP IN A MIN I KNOW IM GOOD AND YOU DON'T WANT TO WAIT FOR THEM OTHER GUYS TO LOAD UP THERE'S NEXT WEEK ONE SHOT ONE KILL PICS BY ME ALL DAY REPPIN VALLE DE COACHELLA!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 5 guests)
OMAR TRECE st1984 classic68_fastback
SIMON WHAT'S UP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 5 guests)
OMAR TRECE st1984 classic68_fastback
SIMON WHAT'S UP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DOUBLE POST IM REALLY GOOD!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTYYY


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 5 guests)
> OMAR TRECE st1984 classic68_fastback
> SIMON WHAT'S UP


What's crackin omar nice pics bro


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

st1984 said:


> What's crackin omar nice pics bro


WELL THANK YOU BRO MORE PICS IN THE MAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7639 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7634 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7626 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO AT THE UNIQUES PICNIC THANKS SERGIO WE HAD A FIRME TIME.SEE YOU AT THE QUINCIANERA PARTY NEXT WEEK ........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7554 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7549 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7499 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7487 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> RO AT THE UNIQUES PICNIC THANKS SERGIO WE HAD A FIRME TIME.SEE YOU AT THE QUINCIANERA PARTY NEXT WEEK ........



CHIQUIS QUINCE ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EL DESTINO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7477 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7452 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7477 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7452 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CHIQUIS QUINCE ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EL DESTINO


QUINCE ON SATURDAY...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> QUINCE ON SATURDAY...


ORALE FIRME SUNDAY SRING FLING3


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CHIQUIS QUINCE ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EL DESTINO


No soy de la otra banda! Tenemos compromiso

By the way bad ass pix Omar!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

PICS BY ANGEL....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

EL 300......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

EL SOLITO...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Traffic tomorrow !


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> PICS BY ANGEL....


Wish I can buy it haha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7549 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7452 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7452 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> PICS BY ANGEL....


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> QUE ONDA LISTO PAL 27


PUES YA MERO SOLO TENGO QUE TERMINAR DE PINTAR MI BIKE


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT FOR THE VALLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.308662265877713.71066.100002018257338&type=3

*PICNIC PICS ENJOY*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

still workimg on flyer june 2 batter up
turtle ps has winter ball girl teams


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.308662265877713.71066.100002018257338&type=3
> 
> *PICNIC PICS ENJOY*


firme pics an firme picnic...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*OTT *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

NICE PIC'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OMARTRECE HAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAAA*


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

those are firme pics ott homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[COLOR=#000080 said:


> _*OMAR ​TRECE;15498406]If anyone needs help posting pics hit me up I will post for free! Email *_[/COLOR]_*[email protected]*__* or text me the 760 863-6865 OmarTrece #1 fatdoggpics.com find me or look for me at every local show!*_:thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO 760 (Apr 25, 2012)

MANIACOS TTMFT:machinegun:....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

my favorite 1964 impala


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

my favorite:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1960s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

REBEL 62


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LIKE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Steve's 1962


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

this is Firme


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

i told her to wait


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sunny califas


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

http://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss287/cmurillo68/DSC07575-1.jpg[/IMG
TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

FK N DODGERS ARE LOOSING LATERS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr

SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr

SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I DONT THINK IVE EVER SEEN THE TRUNK OF YOUR CAR IT LOOKS BADD ASSS 



RO INDIO 321 said:


>


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> I DONT THINK IVE EVER SEEN THE TRUNK OF YOUR CAR IT LOOKS BADD ASSS


Thats how they do!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

get down on those pics bro keep them coming


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

classic68_fastback said:


> get down on those pics bro keep them coming


X65.... Nice pics!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

DESERT BOYS CC WILL BE OUT THERE SHOWING SUPPORT..... HOW MUCH IS IT FOR THE HOPP?:bowrofl:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> I DONT THINK IVE EVER SEEN THE TRUNK OF YOUR CAR IT LOOKS BADD ASSS


thanks bro;;;


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Desert Boys CC said:


> DESERT BOYS CC WILL BE OUT THERE SHOWING SUPPORT..... HOW MUCH IS IT FOR THE HOPP?:bowrofl:


*$20 FOR EACH ENTRY WHATEVER THE TOTAL IS FOR THE BEST HOPPER IN SHOW

$15 CARS AND TRUCKS AND $10 BIKES LETS DO THIS VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
STREET KINGZ
ROLLERZ ONLY
DESERT BOYS
VIEJITOS
GOODTIMES
VALLEYS FINEST
LINE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​NOTE DESERT BOYS JUNE 16th MISSION PARK DHS FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> QUINCE ON SATURDAY...


I'm ready let's party aye!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

st1984 said:


> I'm ready let's party aye!


 lol..


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

GRACIAS OMAR :thumbsup: TTT 4 VALLE COACHELLA...


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

WHATS UP SIMON...:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:dunno: wheres indio at? missing?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


dam i hope i dont work sunday if not im going..i need tires!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wat up gilbert


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

REALLY NICE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR TRUCKS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *$20 FOR EACH ENTRY WHATEVER THE TOTAL IS FOR THE BEST HOPPER IN SHOW
> 
> $15 CARS AND TRUCKS AND $10 BIKES LETS DO THIS VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STREET KINGZ
> ...


NO SOFTBALL NO WORK SUNDAY THE FUN DAY COOL WEATHER :thumbsup: ONLY


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Desert Boys CC said:


> WHATS UP SIMON...:biggrin:


What's up caco how u doing bro


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHO ARE THE " VALLEY KINGS " ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHO ARE THE " VALLEY KINGS " ?


"we rollin"..i think


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *$20 FOR EACH ENTRY WHATEVER THE TOTAL IS FOR THE BEST HOPPER IN SHOW
> 
> $15 CARS AND TRUCKS AND $10 BIKES LETS DO THIS VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STREET KINGZ
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > *$20 FOR EACH ENTRY WHATEVER THE TOTAL IS FOR THE BEST HOPPER IN SHOW
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

st1984 said:


> I'm ready let's party aye!


fat boy your parts are back from the crome shop......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*HUGE SHOUT OUTS THE SPONSORS 
FABIAN WITH FABIAN'S AUTO
RAMON CHAVES WITH RC REGISTRATIONS 
ISRAEL CHAVES WITH CHAVES AUTO
RAFA VILLARINO WITH AMAZING SHINE
ERNIE WITH ERNIE'S AUTO
ORLANDO WITH PERFECT KOLORS
BEN FELIX WITH SWITCH HAPPY
CHRIS WITH UNIVERSAL TIRE 
ABEL WITH SICC MADE CUSTOMS
PACIFIC AIR
OMAR TRECE WITH FAMILIA GRAFIX 
AND ALL THE CLUBS SHOWING SOME LOVE TO SPRING FLING 3rd ANNUAL CAR SHOW
ROCC AND RUDE DOGG FOR HOOKING UP THE SPOT AND RUDY'S PARKING SPOT AT RC REG.
INDOOR SPACE FOR FOOD AND SHADE ALL DAY LONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> fat boy your parts are back from the crome shop......


lol fatboy..chrome moldings nice


----------



## RappersDelight (May 18, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RappersDelight said:


> :thumbsup:


_*WELCOME TO THE VALLE DE COACHELLA THREAD WE HOPE TO ONE DAY SEE THE CONVERTIBLE OR YOUR TRUCK OUT HERE BRO!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7675 của jess000, trên Flickr

*​Crown Royal Street Kingz Car Club*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7873 của jess000, trên Flickr
*El Abandonado Rollerz Only Car Club*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7878 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7884 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7885 của jess000, trên Flickr

*The Original Game Over Rollerz Only Valle de Coachella Car Club!!!!!!!!*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7873 của jess000, trên Flickr
> *El Abandonado Rollerz Only Car Club*


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7886 của jess000, trên Flickr

*​Adrian's super clean 66 Impala Rollerz Only Valle de Coachella*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7890 của jess000, trên Flickr
*Angel's El 3Cientos cleanest 300 in the Desert and surrounding area's! *


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

doe anybody know how much it cost to gold molding or plasics?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7594 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7554 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7549 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7512 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7499 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7487 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7477 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7452 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7979 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7899 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7804 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7797 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7970 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7938 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7893 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7875 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7874 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7868 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7859 của jess000, trên Flickr

*NIGHTMARE 66 STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > SPRINggdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7893 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_7875 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


clean q-vo omar :wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7893 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_7875 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


where is nightmare 66?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> where is nightmare 66?


_*MIKE BRAVO*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> clean q-vo omar :wave:


QUE ONDA AYI TE TENGO UNAS PARTES PARA EL MES QUE VIENE COMPA


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*MIKE BRAVO*_


whos that? owner?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> QUE ONDA AYI TE TENGO UNAS PARTES PARA EL MES QUE VIENE COMPA


orale simon bro cuando quieras estoy listo :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> whos that? owner?


YES HE OWN'S THE BLUE CUTTY,48 BOMB,AND THE 66


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> orale simon bro cuando quieras estoy listo :thumbsup:


YA ESTAS TE BUSCO EL 27 PA COTOREAR


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YES HE OWN'S THE BLUE CUTTY,48 BOMB,AND THE 66


oh ok..sounds like a good member..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7671 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7644 của jess000, trên Flickr


TRINNDOGG của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4421 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4429 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4443 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4472 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4487 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4495 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4504 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4510 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4530 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4543 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7671 của jess000, trên Flickr


looks like speedys engaving..


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YA ESTAS TE BUSCO EL 27 PA COTOREAR


simon bro para que mires el trabajo que le hice a un homie en su bomb truck


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7671 của jess000, trên Flickr


nice


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> fat boy your parts are back from the crome shop......


Fuck yea!!!! I'll be there at 8am charp so we can put them on


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:
KEEP THOSE PICS COMING CLAUDIO!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINOS IN THE HOUSE ( MILES PARK )*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*MY CAMERA COULD NOT FIT ALL THE CARS I ONE SHOT*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THIRD GENERATION*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*WHERE WERE THE STREET KINGS- OMAR ? LATINO'S TUG OF WAR CHAMPS*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*LOOKS LIKE YOU STILL WANT TO RIDE MY BALL'S ESA!*_


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*BAJITOS IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*LOOKS LIKE YOU STILL WANT TO RIDE MY BALL'S ESA!*_


*COME ON IF YOU CANT HANDLE IT MIJA YOU SHOULD NOT START TAKING SHIT READ YOUR POST YOU STARTED IT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> *COME ON IF YOU CANT HANDLE IT MIJA YOU SHOULD NOT START TAKING SHIT READ YOUR POST YOU STARTED IT*


PM SENT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7594 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_7554 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7899 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_7804 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*A VIEW THROUGH MY EYE'S*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE YOUNGSTER FLYIN A PLAC,CLEAN ASS CAR*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*BAJITO'S*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*READY TO ROLL*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE BLACK WIDOW*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE HEFE READY TO ROLL*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*SAY NO MORE*


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

NICE PICS LATINO52


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*LOOKS LIKE YOU STILL WANT TO RIDE MY BALL'S ESA!*_


That's the problem you got to GROW SOME !!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_7899 của jess000, trên Flickr are this old ? You don't have nothing NEW ?
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> You don't have no thing New this seen old


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7598 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7546 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7546 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


VERY NICE AND CLEAN HE GETS ITS :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​I CAN SEE THE HATE FROM MY PAD HAHAHAHAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7623 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7585 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​I CAN SEE THE HATE FROM MY PAD HAHAHAHAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Don't worry you going to move sense you don't pay your rent buy the way what ' your last name ??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TOPPDOGG OG PIC WITH LIFESTYLES CC


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TOPPDOGG OG PIC WITH LIFESTYLES CC


 how old is that pic that when he use to be with LIFESTYLE BUY THE WAY WHAT'S YOR LAST NAME ?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7585 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 how can they get any better that bad ass


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Im looking for Regal runner lights that go on the chrome bumper..the clear ones.. good luck at the show everybody tomorrow..


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

VALLEY CAN YOU BELIVED THIS OMAR MIGHT BE OUR " PRIMO "


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

last name is parangaricuturimicuaro
my address is

83653 Matterhorn DrIndio, CA 92203-4037​


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> last name is parangaricuturimicuaro
> my address is
> 
> 83653 Matterhorn DrIndio, CA 92203-4037​


Cale it 82-762 Oleander st


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4589 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

vcsk by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4280 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL " LEAVE ME ALONE " LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL Sorry I really hope were not PRIMOS may be you were SHOULD HAVE BEEN AN ABORTION !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4335 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4352 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4361 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4296 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4300 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4363 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4349 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4367 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4375 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4381 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4423 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4770 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4785 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4361 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 can any one believe this he sold a firm 54 chevy for a worthless mini truck???


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> LOL " LEAVE ME ALONE " LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL Sorry I really hope were not PRIMOS may be you were SHOULD HAVE BEEN AN ABORTION !


WHY DID YOU REMOVE YOU OG POST " leave me alone "


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> last name is parangaricuturimicuaro
> my address is
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> VALLEY CAN YOU BELIVED THIS OMAR MIGHT BE OUR " PRIMO "


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> WHAT THE FUCK MAYBE THATS WHY SHE TALKS SO MUCH SHIT :rofl: LOL, SORRY I HURT YOUR FEELINS MIJA... I WILL LEAVE YOU ALONE AND STOP BEING A BULLY,I WILL PIC ON SOME ONE MY OWN AGE...I WILL BE WAITIN FOR YOUR PM.."LAUGHIN MY FUCKEN ASS OFF"


are u guys really family?:facepalm:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Loading up pic's let the Hating begin !
95% or you will like them so enjoy !!!
Thanks for coming out it was hot but it was a good turn out!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8919 của jess000, trên Flickr
*Most Members-Best Chrome-Best Bomb-Best Car in Show-1st-2nd and 3rd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8913 của jess000, trên Flickr
*Best Car in Show*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8391 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8413 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8434 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8439 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8453 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8457 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8469 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​Viejitos in the house!*


IMG_8504 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8543 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8562 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8582 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8586 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8599 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8607 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8614 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8628 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8646 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8649 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8650 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8659 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8679 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8686 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8697 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8720 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8722 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8755 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8757 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8761 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8763 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8765 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8769 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8770 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8871 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8876 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8880 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

nice set up....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice pics omar :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8882 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8915 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8935 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8950 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8954 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8956 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

GOOD THING HE HAS A T TYPE ahahaha.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8871 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7634 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Badass pics omar keep up the good work bro


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 483011
> GOOD THING HE HAS A T TYPE ahahaha.


and a bench seat......


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> and a bench seat......


:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7634 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*line 'em up!!!!*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> nice set up....


thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8686 của jess000, trên Flickr


nice pics omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8919 của jess000, trên Flickr
> *Most Members-Best Chrome-Best Bomb-Best Car in Show-1st-2nd and 3rd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 CONGRATS TO YOU GUYS WITH CARS WAY TO GO :thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> CONGRATS TO YOU GUYS WITH CARS WAY TO GO :thumbsup:


way to go street kings big ups to you guys sorry i didnt go because the tacos were a dollar they werent free lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*FOLLOW THE LEADER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOIY7TLB


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/37-support-center/327330-please-i-need-help.html


CHECK IT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Who got best interior? Or best paint? Or best setup?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8755 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8757 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8770 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8871 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8882 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8915 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> CONGRATS TO YOU GUYS WITH CARS WAY TO GO :thumbsup:


Thanks Latinos Much Respects!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8722 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8871 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

st1984 said:


> Who got best interior? Or best paint? Or best setup?


me,myself,and I did..:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

st1984 said:


> Who got best interior? Or best paint? Or best setup?


me......


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> me......


u dont even need a car and u won lol...


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> u dont even need a car and u won lol...


Oh why don't u suck his pipi already JOTO!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

st1984 said:


> Oh why don't u suck his pipi already JOTO!


i dont do that gay shit.. your his ruca..


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> Thanks Latinos Much Respects!


No problem it's to bad one sour grape has to ruin the whole bottle of wine !


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i dont do that gay shit.. your his ruca..


Idk I heard different plus I know he likes twinks lol


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

YES YOU DO THAT GAY SHIT..YOU AND KILLER IN VEGAS SLEEPING IN THE SAME CAR ...:yes:


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i dont do that gay shit.. your his ruca..


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8919 của jess000, trên Flickr
> *Most Members-Best Chrome-Best Bomb-Best Car in Show-1st-2nd and 3rd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


way to go STREET KINGZ CC T T M F T


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RIDES3 said:


> YES YOU DO THAT GAY SHIT..YOU AND KILLER IN VEGAS SLEEPING IN THE SAME CAR ...:yes:



I remember that day...they were acting like husband and wife. Lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8882 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8915 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

53bear said:


> Thanks Latinos Much Respects!


GRACIAS BEAR!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8954 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8943 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8926 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8882 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

st1984 said:


> Idk I heard different plus I know he likes twinks lol


lol..you know your the first one to know all the new snacks before they hit the streets..i see u guys holding hands in pomona..:shh:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> YES YOU DO THAT GAY SHIT..YOU AND KILLER IN VEGAS SLEEPING IN THE SAME CAR ...:yes:


lol..nah i was sleeping outside..I had to be there at the show.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> I remember that day...they were acting like husband and wife. Lol


hey didnt u and joe share the same hotel room? hmmm:shocked:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> hey didnt u and joe share the same hotel room? hmmm:shocked:


Naw foo...I had my own room.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> Naw foo...I had my own room.


:420:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8954 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


DAMN! Now that's what u call stepping up yur game


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

st1984 said:


> DAMN! Now that's what u call stepping up yur game


Yup the Orange IMPALA in the back ground does look nice


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Yup the Orange IMPALA in the back ground does look nice


lol good one..


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> Yup the Orange IMPALA in the back ground does look nice


Lol yes it does


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> lol good one..


Stop kissing ass queer!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

st1984 said:


> Stop kissing ass queer!


:werd::bowrofl:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT VALLE


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TTT VALLE


Valley if you want to see more plaques and more of their work steering wheels , grills signs and other items go to the form other items krazy kutters they manufacture any thing you want .


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone got a box caprice or caddy rearend?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> anyone got a box caprice or caddy rearend?


[h=4]Contact Information[/h]





1 760.863.4863Work


1 760.600.4552Work

[HR][/HR]

83-752 ave 45 ste.7
Indio, CA 92201
[HR][/HR]

[email protected]
I THINK THEY HAVE A CHROME ONE!


AND BEN ALSO TAKE'S ORDER ON PLAQUES AND CUSTOM DESIGN'S KEEP IT LOCAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Phone

Address

Email​


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

lots of chrome parts for sale g body only parts thanks call or text 760 698-5569


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

keep it local:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1956 CHEVY GO GET THIS CAR BACK RUDY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ALMOST OGs 59


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> anyone got a box caprice or caddy rearend?


I got a Chrome caprice one lmk (760)851-8118 IND. IO







.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> I got a Chrome caprice one lmk (760)851-8118 IND. IO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the barrel in the back ground it that to make moon shine ?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Indio123 said:


> I got a Chrome caprice one lmk (760)851-8118 IND. IO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wat year?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 1956 CHEVY GO GET THIS CAR BACK l RUDY


El PROFE rode in that 56 ASK Rudy in barrio PARK WITH DAVID AND SIMON


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I WILL BE DELIVERING CALENDARS TOMORROW HIT ME UP 7607975621 OMAR :biggrin:


Wtf


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

coming back from oxnard 
NEW ILLUSIONS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

IMPERIAL SHOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1964 SS WHAT MARCOS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

VILLAGE PRIDE BC MECCA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BIKE PAINTED BY HOWTON


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

green bike best of show cv paited by howton


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ooops tada c i can do doubles to


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle have a good 3day weekend


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> wat year?


It's of an 84 caprice. If u want it for ur 74 it will fit perfect its also more narrow so.u can have 13s and don't have to worry about them rubbing on the skirts.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 1964 SS WHAT MARCOS


MARCOS FROM MECCA..


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> MARCOS FROM MECCA..


from wat car club was this 64 from?


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

Wasup homeboys clean cars! I got my 97 blazer on 14s for sale in the imperial valley if any ones interested


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

the ESE 10 when it was desired10


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

jerrys monte


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Bajitos Del Valle back in the days!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.316281818449091.72537.100002018257338&type=3


*CHECK OUT FAMILIA CAR CLUB CAR SHOW IN MEXICALI SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


*El Jefe 49 took 1st Place 40's Lowrider!!!!!! 
STREET KINGZ TTT SUPPORTING FAMILIA CAR SHOW IN MEXICALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *El Jefe 49 took 1st Place 40's Lowrider!!!!!!
> STREET KINGZ TTT SUPPORTING FAMILIA CAR SHOW IN MEXICALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


congrats to el jefe,how did gueros bike do


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> congrats to el jefe,how did gueros bike do


I'M WAITING ON PEDRO TO CALL ME


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

that was my 62 in the back on 3.....


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

street kingz36 said:


> that was my 62 in the back on 3.....


That was when you where a Bajito...


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


My primos monte*:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> that was my 62 in the back on 3.....


3Wheelin all over the Valle back in the 90s and still to date with the Bomb!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

one day......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


is the 58 a keeper or a flipper?


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> congrats to el jefe,how did gueros bike do


 guero 2st


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

BAJITOS63 said:


> That was when you where a Bajito...


 yes sir....


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Straight 66 said:


> My primos monte*:thumbsup:


Was he in familial car club ?


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

48rag said:


> Was he in familial car club ?


Yes sir... Still is!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> is the 58 a keeper or a flipper?


KEEPER WITH A 44 INCH SUNROOF.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

POMONA THIS SUNDAY WHOS GOING.......................


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> KEEPER WITH A 44 INCH SUNROOF.


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1964 n 1956 still in garages,sleeping bow ties


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> KEEPER WITH A 44 INCH SUNROOF.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

hno::drama:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

CLosed until further notice


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I have cleaned up the topic and hope all of my friends in Coachella choose to keep this thread positive. The Topic spreads alot of positive vibes for the Coachella community but when issues become personal with threats, then it becomes a problem on Layitlow. Remember that many people, members or visitors, come on here just to see what is happening, and when the negativity spreads on this thread, WE ALL LOOK BAD. 
I thank the members who contacted me via PM and also expressed their disatisfaction with what was posted. No one is getting Banned, but please keep it clean because even the youngsters read what we write........... keep lowriding positive.
PEACE


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

thanks for putting us back topdogg:run:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT FOR THE VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

st1984 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wow::twak::h5:


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*A GOOD TIME WITH THE CLUB TODAY!!!!!

*
IMG_9948 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9939 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9937 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9931 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9924 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9915 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9910 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9901 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9895 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9893 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9891 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9811 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9768 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9755 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9752 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9737 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9735 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9720 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9709 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9704 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9699 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9693 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9678 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9668 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9657 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9650 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9644 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9598 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9593 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9590 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9581 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Firme Pictures Streetkingz!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *A GOOD TIME WITH THE CLUB TODAY!!!!!
> 
> *
> IMG_9948 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


is that regal stock or cut springs?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> is that regal stock or cut springs?


STOCK NEW PATTERNS SOON


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE PICS OMAR :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> NICE PICS OMAR :thumbsup:


_*Gracias STREET KINGZ TTT*_


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody selling any used spokes 13s/7 with tires. chinas..


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9768 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9755 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Went to POMONA LOOKING FOR A BOMB 37-48 with 235 their no decent " Chevy " bombs for sale !!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9924 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

FYI inexperience photographer you never show a cars tag numbers


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *FOLLOW THE LEADER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> FYI inexperience photographer you never show a cars tag numbers



*​FYI----FWYT*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*​tttTTTtttTTTtttTTT*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NO SOFT BALL TOURNAMENT! thanks for those of car clubs that ask about it :thumbsup:
the team got a sponsor .
NEW ILLUSIONS ready to play 1 of these summer nights


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *A GOOD TIME WITH THE CLUB TODAY!!!!!
> 
> *
> IMG_9948 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

http://youtu.be/BbSJ_i3cgzw


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​tttTTTttt*


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/337638-g-body-parts-misc.html


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/337639-00-05-cadillac-dts-grills.html


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*O.T.T.*


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

nice pictures mr.montecarlo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9602 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > *A GOOD TIME WITH THE CLUB TODAY!!!!!
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice pics!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 493638
> 
> View attachment 493649
> 
> ...


 nice


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE GODFATHER*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 494488


Great job on the picture latino52 glad your back . can 't wait for next year the hole area of pure LATINO's ??


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*ONE OF MY FAVORITES*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*KONG'S BAD ASS REGAL*


----------



## Tom Hanks (Jun 7, 2012)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 494500


thats a bad ass mural


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Great job on the picture latino52 glad your back . can 't wait for next year the hole area of pure LATINO's ??


 LATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB MISSION STATEMENT

"WE DON'T CLAIM TO BE THE LEADERS WE DON'T FOLLOW NO ONE WE DO WHAT WE WANT AND WE DON'T SHOW WITH WORDS JUST SHOW WHAT WE GOT "


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*A VIEW THROUGH MY EYES*


----------



## Tom Hanks (Jun 7, 2012)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 494504


:thumbsup:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*GOOD NITE:thumbsup:*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

JUST SOMETHING DIFFERENT FOR A CHANGE:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

LATINO52chevy said:


> JUST SOMETHING DIFFERENT FOR A CHANGE:thumbsup:


Thank you latino52 job well done !!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8954 của jess000, trên Flickr


To the top


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

great pics big dogg keep them coming


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

ANYBODY WATCHING THE FIGHT TONIGHT WHO YOU GOT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

BIGBODY96 said:


> ANYBODY WATCHING THE FIGHT TONIGHT WHO YOU GOT


isnt the one of the fighters from Indio? :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

*Timothy Bradley all the way!!!*


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> isnt the one of the fighters from Indio? :thumbsup::h5:


:yes:


53bear said:


> *Timothy Bradley all the way!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

Just got back from helping the homie kool aid put up the both for tommarow in anahiem its going down madd mike in da house from pimp my ride and many more come check it out show starts at 11 am db will be in da house supporting kool aid and repping the valley..
:thumbsup:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

desertboy760 said:


>


:roflmao:streight from the warehouse...big john and big al need one too..:thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Get down sure smokes a lot l( jason) that is what we need l
On LAY IT LOW" Coachella Valley " every one post their shit with no hate we don't need no rep each club can do it on their OWN !!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Get down sure smokes a lot l( jason) that is what we need l
> On LAY IT LOW" Coachella Valley " every one post their shit with no hate we don't need no rep each club can do it on their OWN !!


i dont understand? do u think im saying this bad? why would i do that?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i dont understand? do u think im saying this bad? why would i do that?


No way bro that's a good job


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> No way bro that's a good job


idk..what your talking about...:ugh:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> idk..what your talking about...:ugh:


We need ever one in the Valley to post their clubs their rides not one person post the same thing for four days €!!££#%^


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> We need ever one in the Valley to post their clubs their rides not one person post the same thing for four days €!!££#%^


And he calls him self the COACHELLA Valley LOWRIDER clubs rep with no LOWRIDER #%+*^£££€~~|


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> We need ever one in the Valley to post their clubs their rides not one person post the same thing for four days €!!££#%^


oh thats good..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

pacman didnt finish Bradly thats why he lost great fighter but he would have beat his ASSS 
coachella coachella indio palmas mecca is all i heard on pay per view 
TO THE FUCKEN TOP FOR bradley to rep the VALLE DE COACELLA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

A/c took a shit good thing its cool any body no a good a/C INSTALER 
there goes the $$$$$$ for the paint
























































































the real owner of rebel62
























so hate like or waht ever lets go for a crusie
















repersenting


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I know a.good a/c person his name is snoop from speedy a/c one of the best in the valle


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

i never use a/c only windows.. and a 42 moonroof  a/c must be nice..


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

yup thats how kool aid get down ...:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

desertboy760 said:


> yup thats how kool aid get down ...:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

just got back from lowrider fest with Db Fam good show nice turn out pics will be posted later...next lowrider fest is in san diego july 28 so dont miss out..:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

desertboy760 said:


> just got back from lowrider fest with Db Fam good show nice turn out pics will be posted later...next lowrider fest is in san diego july 28 so dont miss out..:thumbsup:


ill be there..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ttts


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good picnic in palmas today wish more people would of came out nice weather good fun


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

92262 said:


> Good picnic in palmas today wish more people would of came out nice weather good fun


For those under 25


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> I know a.good a/c person his name is snoop from speedy a/c one of the best in the valle






shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i never use a/c only windows.. and a 42 moonroof  a/c must be nice..


house a/c


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

JESESS CADDY


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> house a/c


Arn't YOU into a/c that not your job ?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ck jose nissan








watch jose later


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

new variety minis coachella valley








IE main chapter


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

IE new varaity


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Arn't YOU into a/c that not your job ?


V M AIR 760 2752380

"WE COME WHEN YOUR HOT"


NATE CERTIFIED 
EPA 
TYPE 1 ,2,3 REF
good BS N SALES REP
BUT I DONT LIKE TO INSTALL SPENDING MY CAR $$$S ON TOP A LINE A/C 16SEER VARIABLE SPEED


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

92262 said:


> Good picnic in palmas today wish more people would of came out nice weather good fun


missed my self stop late didnt get no pics post them up:thumbsup:
summer


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

71 impala bought from show room to lifted front back THE VARELAS
TO THE TOP
EAST SIDE VALLE COACHELLA LOWRIDERS


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

The 70's were lowriding golden year you could to a dealer ship chevy, ford , and even Chylers and pick a brand new car and go home and lift it and on to the shows and hop the shit out of it fuck the payments let them repo and next to a new ride ! !!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> The 70's were lowriding golden year you could to a dealer ship chevy, ford , and even Chylers and pick a brand new car and go home and lift it and on to the shows and hop the shit out of it fuck the payments let them repo and next to a new ride ! !!


Yup all you needed was hydros and rims didn't need paint job or uposterty


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

desertboy760 said:


> just got back from lowrider fest with Db Fam good show nice turn out pics will be posted later...next lowrider fest is in san diego july 28 so dont miss out..:thumbsup:


STREET KINGZ CCwell b there:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE STREET KINGZ VALLE DE COACHELLA REPPIN


OTE=OMAR TRECE;15586824]


OMAR TRECE said:


> *A GOOD TIME WITH THE CLUB TODAY!!!!!
> 
> *
> IMG_9948 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9924 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/
> 
> 
> TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Get down sure smokes a lot l( jason) that is what we need l
> On LAY IT LOW" Coachella Valley " every one post their shit with no hate we don't need no rep each club can do it on their OWN !!


I SHOW LOVE TO EVERY CLUB THAT SHOWS SO
E LOVE TO US YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO FACEBOOK AND ENJOY LIFE OUT THERE . YOU ARE THE ONLY HATER ON HERE SO GO SUCK A DICK!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I SHOW LOVE TO EVERY CLUB THAT SHOWS SO
> E LOVE TO US YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO FACEBOOK AND ENJOY LIFE OUT THERE . YOU ARE THE ONLY HATER ON HERE SO GO SUCK A DICK!


not me right?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE TRANZA OMAR :wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

this is why i stay on facebook the minute i talk..shit starts going to on..im done with layitlow then,,


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> not me right?


YOU TOO DUMB ASS STOP ACTING ALL COOL WITH RAZA YOU DON'T KNOW FUCK THEM BE YOUR OWN MAN!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> And he calls him self the COACHELLA Valley LOWRIDER clubs rep with no LOWRIDER #%+*^£££€~~|


WOW ALL THAT HATE AND YOU STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST PIC'S STICK TO SITTING IN YOUR GARAGE AND LOOKING AT THE SAME CARS FOR THE LAST 20 oh I mean 35 YEARS HAHAHAHA OH WAIT YOU WANT A BOMB NOW GOOD LUCK FATIMA!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> oh thats good..


YOU AGREE TO EVERTHING THIS IS WY YOU HIDE WHEN YOU COME TO THE DESERT LAMM ASS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > THANKS FORTHE REPOST


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU AGREE TO EVERTHING THIS IS WY YOU HIDE WHEN YOU COME TO THE DESERT LAMM ASS


Lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 494496


NICE PIC CAN YOU POST A NEW ONE THAT CIRCLE K HAS BEEN CLOSED FOR OVER A YEAR GOOD JOB !


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> WOW ALL THAT HATE AND YOU STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST PIC'S STICK TO SITTING IN YOUR GARAGE AND LOOKING AT THE SAME CARS FOR THE LAST 20 oh I mean 35 YEARS HAHAHAHA OH WAIT YOU WANT A BOMB NOW GOOD LUCK FATIMA!


YOU DO GOT A POINT I SIT IN MY GARAGE AT LOOK AT MY CARS I DON'T want to Try to post pict cause I will be like you sit in front of the computer and post the firm cars that don't be long to me ha ha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> YOU DO GOT A POINT I SIT IN MY GARAGE AT LOOK AT MY CARS I DON'T want to Try to post pict cause I will be like you sit in front of the computer and post the firm cars that don't be long to me ha ha


*IT'S THE COACHELLA VALLEY TOPIC TAPADO IF IT AIN'T ME POSTING THE COACHELLA VALLEY CARS THEN WHO?
I DO IT FOR MY FRIEND AND IF THAT PISSES YOU OFF THEN I AIN'T STOPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8722 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8755 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8757 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *IT'S THE COACHELLA VALLEY TOPIC TAPADO IF IT AIN'T ME POSTING THE COACHELLA VALLEY CARS THEN WHO?
> I DO IT FOR MY FRIEND AND IF THAT PISSES YOU OFF THEN I AIN'T STOPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Miha by the way did you see last month low rider mag the 62 made again after 20 years


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8882 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8915 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8770 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8871 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8950 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8954 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Miha by the way did you see last month low rider mag the 62 made again after 20 years


_*
YES I DID GOOD JOB I HAD TO STILL YOUR BOTTLE NECK GLASSES TO SEE IT BUT GOOD JOB AND THANK FOR PULLING YOUR COVERS OVI WELCOME BACK HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I GOT YOU ON THIS ONE NO TURNING BACK NOW FATIMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9937 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9931 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*48 STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9720 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9704 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7543 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4785 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> The 70's were lowriding golden year you could to a dealer ship chevy, ford , and even Chylers and pick a brand new car and go home and lift it and on to the shows and hop the shit out of it fuck the payments let them repo and next to a new ride ! !!



HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA HOP WHAT? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> YES I DID GOOD JOB I HAD TO STILL YOUR BOTTLE NECK GLASSES TO SEE IT BUT GOOD JOB AND THANK FOR PULLING YOUR COVERS OVI WELCOME BACK HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I GOT YOU ON THIS ONE NO TURNING BACK NOW FATIMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_


 how many people seen it comepare to lay it low ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> how many people seen it comepare to lay it low ?


_*OVIDIO NO ONE CARE'S GO HOP YOUR 62!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*​NOW ONLY IF EVERYONE CAN PULL THERE COVERS AND STOP HIDING BEHIND A NAME WE CAN SEE YOUR TRUE COLORS VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Is today groundhog day ? It sure feels like it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> Is today groundhog day ? It sure feels like it


*
WHAT'S UP RICK NO PIC'S FROM THE ONDIADOS SHOW?*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> some of the valles finest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU TOO DUMB ASS STOP ACTING ALL COOL WITH RAZA YOU DON'T KNOW FUCK THEM BE YOUR OWN MAN!


 i dont care what u guys do im not on anybodys side..i do my own thing..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU AGREE TO EVERTHING THIS IS WY YOU HIDE WHEN YOU COME TO THE DESERT LAMM ASS


 im not hiding? im right here..hide from who! let me know..i dont have beef with anybody.dont talk shit to me cuz your have problems with another club..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > some of the valles finest
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

st1984 said:


> Lol


:finger:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THE OG REBEL 1962 2ND OWNER ALWAYS CRUSIED ON 520 PRIEMIE SPORTYWAY 72 DAYTONS OR 14 520 STOCK HUB
THE TRU SPOKES BELONG TO THIS CAR OG A/c IMPALA :finger:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CK THIS 67 RUDY THEY DONT HAVE THERI MOLDING YOU FIND THAT PIECE YOUR CAR STILL FK BAD


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody know when the majestics chapter is opening up?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

I NEED TO BUT MY SKIRTS ON LOVE THIS LOOK


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

KICKING AT THE FAIR GROUNDS CITY CRUSIERS CAR SHOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

desertboy760 said:


> just got back from lowrider fest with Db Fam good show nice turn out pics will be posted later...next lowrider fest is in san diego july 28 so dont miss out..:thumbsup:


ON NEW ILLUSION CALENDER



Indio123 said:


> I know a.good a/c person his name is snoop from speedy a/c one of the best in the valle


74 DEGREES FIXED



beentheredonethat6 said:


> A/c took a shit good thing its cool any body no a good a/C INSTALER
> there goes the $$$$$$ for the paint
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE PICS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

javib760 said:


> [/QU


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ha ha ha ha puro pedo pa que se aguitan softball game pisto n carne estrada sunday summer afternoon ck yur calenders mix teams fk it


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> THE OG REBEL 1962 2ND OWNER ALWAYS CRUSIED ON 520 PRIEMIE SPORTYWAY 72 DAYTONS OR 14 520 STOCK HUB
> THE TRU SPOKES BELONG TO THIS CAR OG A/c IMPALA :finger:


 wow that being a wile no side walks in this pic had to buy me a skate board side walks now! now fk yea


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *
> WHAT'S UP RICK NO PIC'S FROM THE ONDIADOS SHOW?*


Nah no pics I was looking for you to take some . I have no camera skills but there where peeps out there taking some hope they post them up.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> Nah no pics I was looking for you to take some . I have no camera skills but there where peeps out there taking some hope they post them up.


*I WAS OUT OF TOWN THAT JUST GO'S TO SHOW I DO SOMETHING RIGHT FOR OUR VALLE BUT ILL LOOK ON FACEBOOK AND TAKE SOME FROM THERE LATE'S!*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*MAD METHOD AT IT AGAIN! :thumbsup:*


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > crusing low sitting low groving to my radio of course ima keep posting especially cause ima geting a new computer and my computer skills R geTiNG beTeR. takeING the OG spokes OFF THE REBEL going stoke route 66 coming up AND cause i been out every wk n no 62 has hope on the REBEL with og spokes so i dont want to thimk im og no moe
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT*


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

_*ha ha ha ha my first picture posted ha ha ha*_


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

On way to Best Buy now I need a computer for my garage dam what more out of life do I want, OH BOMB NEXT ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

TopDogg said:


> I have cleaned up the topic and hope all of my friends in Coachella choose to keep this thread positive. The Topic spreads alot of positive vibes for the Coachella community but when issues become personal with threats, then it becomes a problem on Layitlow. Remember that many people, members or visitors, come on here just to see what is happening, and when the negativity spreads on this thread, WE ALL LOOK BAD.
> I thank the members who contacted me via PM and also expressed their disatisfaction with what was posted. No one is getting Banned, but please keep it clean because even the youngsters read what we write........... keep lowriding positive.
> PEACE


While you're at it, how bout cleaning up the model car section... It's turned into a shit show and none of the other mods seem to give a fuck....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> View attachment 495878
> 
> _*ha ha ha ha my first picture posted ha ha ha*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> anybody know when the majestics chapter is opening up?


Mejestics are here. We just need a couple more months for the chapter to be official palm springs chapter but cars are plaqued up and guys are shirted up...... Big M in the Valle


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

92262 said:


> Mejestics are here. We just need a couple more months for the chapter to be official palm springs chapter but cars are plaqued up and guys are shirted up...... Big M in the Valle


:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:rimshot:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*SLEEPING BUEATY BEFORE JAWS PAINTED*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE FORD LIFTED, SIDE TO SIDE ,FRONT TO BACK AND BOTTOMS UP..80'S*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*OTT






*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*NNICE PIC'S ARE THEY NEW OVI OHH WAIT THERE FROM LAST YEAR LAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4248 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4257 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4308 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4314 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> View attachment 496078


The day PROFE brought the 62 home from DHS FOR $ 800.00


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> *OTT
> View attachment 495994
> *


wow its good thing you guys have more than 4 cars each wat you got 4 members and all famila cars :thumbsup: got to love a big familia OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WAT YOU DO WITH THESE BAD ASS RIMS


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> *OTT
> View attachment 495994
> *


NICE RIDES!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THE 1S JAMES HAD WITH THE 62 SPINNER PUT THOSE 14S ON THE 62 NOW THATS OLD SCOOL NOT THAT I WANA BE OLD SCOOL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

67 MALIBU 67 CHEVELS CK IT rudy


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > bro your allways grooving to radio if I not mistake it an AM only radio right what stations do you listen to the Grand " D" ??
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > bro your allways grooving to radio if I not mistake it an AM only radio right what stations do you listen to the Grand " D" ??
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LIFE IS GREAT POST THEM OLD PIC RAZA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> The day PROFE brought the 62 home from DHS FOR $ 800.00


_*YOUR STILL GONNA PLAY STUPID AND ACT LIKE IT'S NOT YOU TAPADO SO LAMN!*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THE BADES 62 SINCE THE 70S TO BAD YOU WHEN FROM A CLASS RIM TO SOME CHINAS








PUT THE TRU RAYS BACK ON AND MAYBE IT WILL BE THE BADDEST 26 AGAIN MAYBE


I STILL WANT TO SEE IT SITTING LAY IT LOW AND GO SIDE UP OTHER SIDE UP FRONT UP BACK UP ON TRU RAYS THEN I SAY ITS THE BADEST 
MAYBE CAUSE ITS JUST ANOTHER SS TURNED LOWRIDER GOT MY CAMARA READY THO ILL POST IT OVER N OVER N OVERN OVER
OTT
PUEZ QVO


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> THE BADES 62 SINCE THE 70S TO BAD YOU WHEN FROM A CLASS RIM TO SOME CHINAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OPS 62 NOT 26


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> THE BADES 62 SINCE THE 70S TO BAD YOU WHEN FROM A CLASS RIM TO SOME CHINAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 N OVER N OVER N OVER NOVER


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SS IMPALA ON AMERICAN MADE TRU SPOKES
NIGHT CRUSING HERE WE GO SITTING LOW RIDE LOW GROIVING TO THE RADIO 
HITTING RUN JUST FOR FUN 
IM UR FREAKY BEHAVIOR F R E A K Y H A VV I OR
20 YR OLD PAINT JOB


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> latinoclassics said:
> 
> 
> > la grande KWXY am radio 760 the country station from brole recuerdos 970 sports talk 920 kuna 1400 but wat does a texan born in san fransco claiming to be "LATINO' SABE DE LA GRANDE QUE NO AL LOS LATINOS LES GUSTA PITBULL!
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> The day PROFE brought the 62 home from DHS FOR $ 800.00











BOUGHT THE OG REBLE FOR 800 ALSO IN RANCHO MIRAGE OLD LADY GROCERY GETTER SHE SAID


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

FKN DODGERS ARE LOSING FK I FEEL LIKE RUNNING BE BACK LATER GOING TO THE GYM


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1962 SS IMPALA MADE IN THE EL MONTE GM PLANT 20 YR OLD PAINT NOT FKN BAD


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ESE10 IT HOPS GETTING WORK SO IT HOPS AT EVERY GATHERING WIN LOSE OR DRAW JUST LIKE A TRU RAIDER FOR LIFE 
OK LATER GOT MY RUNNING SHOES LATE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_4248 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> N OVER N OVER N OVER NOVER


YOU are 100% right I don't why but very one when 13" and go back to 14" it doesn't seen right . They look to big just when everyone had " c " size tires then 560 then omg " 520's " their to small lol lol


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 1962 SS IMPALA MADE IN THE EL MONTE GM PLANT 20 YR OLD PAINT NOT FKN BAD


Let's compare vin see with one was is the older brother do you power windows ? I have the vin # code for impala if one to know about their ride


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> N OVER N OVER N OVER NOVER


OVER AND OVER AND OVER


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> BOUGHT THE OG REBLE FOR 800 ALSO IN RANCHO MIRAGE OLD LADY GROCERY GETTER SHE SAID


 I almost bought rag with a 409 from and lady in indio in the hood of monroe she change her mind at the last second there was other one of I-10 on indain a that little park on left beautiful red on red with an off white top ever could get hold of the owners .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Let's compare vin see with one was is the older brother do you power windows ? I have the vin # code for impala if one to know about their ride


_*profe? ovi? 48rag? tapado?*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/337667-65-rag-top-sale.html#post15597131

_*A*__*ND THE COVERS HIT THE FLOOR AGAIN GOOD JOB OVI!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1605840


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

06-04-2012, 02:33 AM
[h=2]Thread: What does " LOWRIDER" mean ?[/h]by 48rag​
Replies35Views640​

[h=3]ok fine but what do you think the word LOWRIDER...[/h]ok fine but what do you think the word LOWRIDER MEANS TO TO YOU​


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

allright valle sat 16 dbcc 5 year anniversary picnic:thumbsup:hope to see all clubs nsolo riders..mr lrd n ese cartoon will be performing.come join and have some fun. gracias to everyone .hopping contest an live dj too..:thumbsup:dhs mission spings soccer park


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

_*65 rag top*_


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

<IMG style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: none; LAYOUT-GRID-MODE: both; BACKGROUND-POSITION-X: 0%; BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat; FONT-FAMILY: ; COUNTER-RESET: ; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: medium; LAYOUT-GRID-LINE: none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" id=vbattach_496590 class="previewthumb align_center size_fullsize" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=496590&stc=1" attachmentid="496590">


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

" LC " s mike's G-BODY


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

InIt2WinIt said:


> NICE RIDES!


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

View attachment 496635


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> View attachment 496594
> View attachment 496594


badass set up..


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*GOOD TIMES*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*GOOD TIMES*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*BEFORE THE CAR SHOW*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*AFTER THE CAR SHOW*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*OG'S FROM NORTH SIDE R.I.P ( DAVID FLORES / FRANCISCO SILVA )*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*MY FIRST RIDE 75 CAPRICE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*BACK IN THE DAY*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*CHECK OUT THE ALADIN THEATER IN THE BACK GROUND WHAT U NO ABOUT THAT*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*CANDY PAINT JOB BACK IN THE DAY AND FLAKE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*WHO REMEMBERS LAKE CAUHILLA*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*MY OLD 1965 CHEVY CUSTOM C-10 PICK UP*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

KEEP THEM OLD SCHOOL PIC'S COMMING


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 496938


THAT WHEN THE LATINOS USE KNOW HOW TO PARTY


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

is dat dan passed out haha or is it ovidio


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> is dat dan passed out haha or is it ovidio


No that simon our vise Ovidio is putting the cups that was in Bakerfeild car show did we know how to party or what !


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

POMONA RIOTS THIS SHOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THE OG REBEL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

all the Gs hanging out


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

almost out 1959


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

el brasero !


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THE HEART BEAT OF AMERICA :thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> POMONA RIOTS THIS SHOW


Is that the one form the city cruisers ?


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Good pictures everyone!! That's what I call Coachella Pride!:thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

some good pics love those old school pics just to show that the valle has some history and still making history


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Dando una vuelta en este Valle Chingon ayer!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> Good pictures everyone!! That's what I call Coachella Pride!:thumbsup:


hows the 53 coming along bear


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> THE OG REBEL


So the flat white is not the OG color ? Why paint it plain white the OG color was bad ass !


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> hows the 53 coming along bear


 Strong!!! I should get my chrome shaft on sunday, and wiring all done by nextweek.:wave: Thank's David for asking.
\


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

back then the car shows werent car shows they were partie.... nice history lesson keep the pictures coming... any pictures of the candied red 65 wen it was stock


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Is that the one form the city cruisers ?


YUP PARTS CAR NO WAT I HEARD BAD DEVORS



latinoclassics said:


> So the flat white is not the OG color ? Why paint it plain white the OG color was bad ass !


CHALE DIS MY BROS CAR NOW 1 PEACE CALIFORNIA BUMPER A/c upholsty seat got the patterns head liner still has the star head liner dis is an impala
sold my 66 to det the SS IMPAL believe or not whanted a hot rod 1962 SS BEST OF BOTH WORLDS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

the ESE 10 CALLED IT DESIRED 10 ON CLASSICS 520S


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ANNGENET N TONY LOWRIDER PHOTO SHOT 
COCHELA VALLE TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

FRANK DURAN 
CLASS OF 1958 costa mesa car show 90s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> FRANK DURAN
> CLASS OF 1958 costa mesa car show 90s


on 14 classics


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

slamed on 14s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 496949


rag 48 the meaning of LOWRIDER is
when any fool common joe would see a primer car like that 62 flying car club plac on the street and not no wat it is an say tahts a bad lowrider pre 1999 when cars were still driven now day parked like hopper all jacked they are called SHOW CAR DRESSED IN LOWRIDER STLYLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

A pair of eSS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> back then the car shows werent car shows they were partie.... nice history lesson keep the pictures coming... any pictures of the candied red 65 wen it was stock


yup i would pay to put my truck 79 cutlass even if i didnt win I WAS THERE inside the show n party good old days nobody cryed why i dont win i have im in this club wa wa wa wa w a w a wa and decoract the garage


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WTH yup mimi truck drove it evry were a/c still works an only 78541 og car show n cruzing miles








locked up front drop in back tru lowrider pose:finger:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> yup i would pay to put my truck 79 cutlass even if i didnt win I WAS THERE inside the show n party good old days nobody cryed why i dont win i have im in this club wa wa wa wa w a w a wa and decoract the garage


So what happen at the cinco de mayo show ?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> So what happen at the cinco de mayo show ?


at? wat yr? were? dont know you tell us


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6934 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6914 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


NICESYSTEM by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6950 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6947 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6935 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

*
IMG_9948 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9939 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9937 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9931 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9924 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9915 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9910 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9901 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9895 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9893 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9891 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9811 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> slamed on 14s


THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING MEAN TO ME EVERONE " LAYING IT LOW " !!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING MEAN TO ME EVERONE " LAYING IT LOW " !!!!


_*NO ONE CARE'S POST PIC'S AND ZIP IT!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> _*LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR! AND IT'S NOT ON THE FLOOR FULL DISPLAY WITH SOME CLUBS NO NOTHING ABOUT!*_


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_6947 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


i dont understand whats so speical about 520s? corral 1000s look better to me..62 looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RO INDIO 321 said:
> 
> 
> > _*LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR! AND IT'S NOT ON THE FLOOR FULL DISPLAY WITH SOME CLUBS NO NOTHING ABOUT!*_
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > you forget the year 07...and still winning best of show for the last 4 years..
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CARLOS REGAL by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> shoresmokesalot760 said:
> 
> 
> > THE YEAR DON'T MATTER ONCE YOUR A CHAMP ALWAY'S A CHAMP AND ABOUT THE 5.20z YOU WILL NEVER GET IT SO KEEP ON TRUCKIN!
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CARLOS REGAL by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 he hopes sooner then later don't get po if some one burns you ( clowns) the new term


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> he hopes sooner then later don't get po if some one burns you ( clowns) the new term


Don't me wrong it nice would look nice in our collection


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i dont understand whats so speical about 520s? corral 1000s look better to me..62 looks good :thumbsup:


Sorry bro I been lookiing at them fo 20 minutes and 100 spoke chinas still look better where is your tv from your a/c parts ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > 10-4 butt buddy this is big di_k careful with the smokey around the Conner €€€#%€
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Don't me wrong it nice would look nice in our collection




_*COLLECTION HAHAHAHAHAAA*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *
> 
> *
> IMG_9948 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9939 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9937 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9720 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7598 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​LOVE THIS BOMB! *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7598 by
OVII by familiagrafix, on Flickr familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i dont understand whats so speical about 520s? corral 1000s look better to me..62 looks good :thumbsup:


old look to your car if ur alliment fk up they were out they catch evry crack so it pulls got thing bias tire when go flat they dont break apart n fk ur fendder quarter panel never happen to me so nuting special. thanks it a STREET car as u see but some people dont under stand throw back for a bit IT WAS BAD BACK IN THE DAY kinda wat u and so thought of ur hondas !! IM JUST TRYING TO FINISH OFF THIS TIRES



latinoclassics said:


> Sorry bro I been lookiing at them fo 20 minutes and 100 spoke chinas still look better where is your tv from your a/c parts ?


 yup 13 all day 4 ME u seen my truck 72 spoke .A/C? PARTS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7546 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7448 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7446 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7426 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7424 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7410 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

up3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

up2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

66 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7546 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup: get laid 1964


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7656 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​SPIDERMAN????? HAHAHAHAAA*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> old look to your car if ur alliment fk up they were out they catch evry crack so it pulls got thing bias tire when go flat they dont break apart n fk ur fendder quarter panel never happen to me so nuting special. thanks it a STREET car as u see but some people dont under stand throw back for a bit IT WAS BAD BACK IN THE DAY kinda wat u and so thought of ur hondas !! IM JUST TRYING TO FINISH OFF THIS TIRES
> 
> yup 13 all day 4 ME u seen my truck 72 spoke .A/C? PARTS


oh ok..so if i had 420s and my car was sitting for a month my white wall wont crack..like the correls..i know their were the shit back then..i just didnt know why they was so speical..now i know..had to get info from a real car owner..:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7570 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

?????? WHAT 15s hahahahaa


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7448 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Bad azz pik omar to bad I ain't a LOWRIDER cuz my car don't sit low


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody got any zenih chips? or K.O.s?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Bad azz pik omar to bad I ain't a LOWRIDER cuz my car don't sit low


so all there stock cars on 13s are not lowrider orale hahahaaa


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ?????? WHAT 15s hahahahaa[
> UP NORTH CHAPTER HAHAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

we ready for SD 28th..:thumbsup:here we go again..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *
> 
> *
> IMG_9948 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Bad azz pik omar to bad I ain't a LOWRIDER cuz my car don't sit low


what! post a pic thats rite i never seen it lay it low but i think the pic on ur profile says it all its a lowrider hopper show car i got a beer at next show post indios car lay it low omar u dont got it on film


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> what! post a pic thats rite i never seen it lay it low but i think the pic on ur profile says it all its a lowrider hopper show car i got a beer at next show post indios car lay it low omar u dont got it on film


YES SIR ILL LOOK FOR IT RIGHT NOW LAY IT LOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> FAM01 by familiagrafix, on Flic


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> putting it down for the valle


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > ?????? WHAT 15s hahahahaa[
> ...


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

For Sale $4,700.00 O.B.O call Manuel 760-604-7478


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ?????? WHAT 15s hahahahaa


 oh FUCK YOU FOUND OUR PRIMO THAT ASS HOLE!!!!!!!!!!WHERE IS HE THAT SON OF A BITCH,THOSE ARE MY RIMS I LEND HIM !!!!!!! LMFAO


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

latinoclassics said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha star wires were the first 13 " idiot by the way who in the uck is that ? Photo shop ?
> ...


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

lol


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ?????? WHAT 15s hahahahaa


Fucken bad ass monte carlo...TTT for Latino Classics C.C


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MEL PICON - CLOVIS CALIFAS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​auto focus fatima hahahahaaa*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*MR. MONTE CARLO! 
OTT OTT OTT!*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Dam that brother of mine is sick !!! Can wait till the next surprise !!! LC OTT LOOKING DOWN .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Follow the leader *


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 66 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


damn those cars were speeding really fast the camra didnt capture them


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> damn those cars were speeding really fast the camra didnt capture them


Photoshop bro photoshop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

drama eraser !!!!!!!!!!!!!!hahahahhaaa


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


What's up player. Hey is that 8tracks???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up player. Hey is that 8tracks???


SIMON I LOVE THIS RIDE BRO I JUST GOT AHOLD OF THE OWNER FRIEND ILL BE SHOOTING THIS CAR SOON


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Right on player. It's a really ice whipp. U think it still has the 8 track. Lol.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LC112 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


LC11 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*FRESNO DAMN NICE RIDE HERE*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7570 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7797 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SIMON I LOVE THIS RIDE BRO I JUST GOT AHOLD OF THE OWNER FRIEND ILL BE SHOOTING THIS CAR SOON


Ha Ha check this out that Ovidio oldest son !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Ha Ha check this out that Ovidio oldest son !!!


_*SURE ALL OF A SUDDEN YOU KNOW HIM HAHAHAHA I JUST TALKED TO HIS BEST FRIEND HE DON'T EVEN KNOW FATIMA*_


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *Follow the leader *


FIRST Find out WERE YOU THING your going !!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> FIRST Find out WERE YOU THING your going !!


your thing?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahaha ovi ovi go back to school esa


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7797 của jess000, trên Flickr


 we use to fly the UNION 76 ball till they union 76 " CRUCH " a 1963 chevy and said crush all gas pollutier you dam kid don't nothing about " Living THE LOW LIFE "


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SIMON I LOVE THIS RIDE BRO I JUST GOT AHOLD OF THE OWNER FRIEND ILL BE SHOOTING THIS CAR SOON


Your are a F KING LIAR WE TALK TO HIM ALREADY ba--so


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> we use to fly the UNION 76 ball till they union 76 "* CRUCH* " a 1963 chevy and said crush all gas pollutier you dam kid don't nothing about " Living THE LOW LIFE "


_*But we know how to spell take your time breath and one letter at a time!!!!!!!!!!!!!we don't care just like when you said Chevy's only and you fked that one up and you still act like your not OVI HAHAHAA YOUR THE JOKE !!!!!!! OVI*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha star wires were the first 13 " idiot by the way who in the uck is that ? Photo shop ?
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8971 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8975 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8976 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8977 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8981 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8982 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8983 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8988 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8989 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*But we know how to spell take your time breath and one letter at a time!!!!!!!!!!!!!we don't care just like when you said Chevy's only and you fked that one up and you still act like your not OVI HAHAHAA YOUR THE JOKE !!!!!!! OVI*_


What do you mean "WE"'your as bad as I am you squatter pay your RENT !!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> What do you mean "WE"'your as bad as I am you squatter pay your RENT !!


*

OK ME OVI !!!!!!!!!! YOUR STIL A CRY BABY CALL ME LETS DO THIS OVER THE PHONE DON'T BE A CHAVALA!!!!!!!!!!! 760 863-6865*


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Check this out Valle OMAR IS CALLING OUT THE PROFE CALLING HIM A CHAVLA TELLING HIM LET SETTLE THIS BY PHONE " CALL ME " 769-863 6568 now who do you thing is the CHAVLA and by the time this gets Posted he will delete his!!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Check this out Valle OMAR IS CALLING OUT THE PROFE CALLING HIM A CHAVLA TELLING HIM LET SETTLE THIS BY PHONE " CALL ME " 769-863 6568 now who do you thing is the CHAVLA and by the time this gets Posted he will delete his!!


Fuc its 760 863 6865


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dam fat white walls look ugly ...is that old school too? Profie


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Fuc its 760 863 6865


He might have one leg but he's more man then that. Ha ha


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Dam fat white walls look ugly ...is that old school too?


No bro when the white wall tires start bleeding many homies thought that was the solution for brown white ( they get cut)!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> No bro when the white wall tires start bleeding many homies thought that was the solution for brown white ( they get cut)!


Crazy ahaha thanks now i know


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Crazy ahaha thanks now i know


Bro this is the roster advising the young chicks some can't handle it keep up your trying don't give up no every one can get to to the top what matter is you will get their soon or later but when you get their it will fell good !!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Bro this is the roster advising the young chicks some can't handle it keep up your trying don't give up no every one can get to to the top what matter is you will get their soon or later but when you get their it will fell good !!


Ahaha


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 497645
> 
> 
> *MR. MONTE CARLO!
> OTT OTT OTT!*


post pics of the truck


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sometimes i wana sell my truck n get a 79 cutlas


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

that reminds me most car trucks that can hop thats the lowrider hoppper pose all locked 








and 13s a must


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> View attachment 497592


4 door hard top u dont got a better pic


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


nice monte


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Bro this is the roster advising the young chicks some can't handle it keep up your trying don't give up no every one can get to to the top what matter is you will get their soon or later but when you get their it will fell good !!


MORE LIKE A FETHERLESS CHICKEN WITH ONE LEG hahahaha


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

whats up chichi. are you going to pick these triple o.g. metal foxcrafts skirts for your deuce or what? you cant paint your car with no skirts.............holla at me


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

YOU GOTTA HAVE THOSE SKIRTS FOO!


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*UPLOADING PIC'S LET THE HATING BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!! 90% WILL ENJOY FOR SURE THANK YOU 90% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

012 của jess000, trên Flickr


035 của jess000, trên Flickr


052 của jess000, trên Flickr


053 của jess000, trên Flickr


100 của jess000, trên Flickr


119 của jess000, trên Flickr


123 của jess000, trên Flickr


*STREET KINGZ AND QUEENZ CAR CLUB CAR WASH TODAY GOOD DAY WITH THE FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*DESERT BOYS PICNIC TODAY IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT HAD A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!
ONDIADOS
VIEJITOS
ROYAL FANTASIES
MAJESTICS
NEW ILLUSIONS
WE RIDIN
NATIVE PRIDE
VALLEYS FINEST
LOS PRIMOS
PT EDDIE AND SOME SOLO RIDERS

*
135 của jess000, trên Flickr


138 của jess000, trên Flickr


142 của jess000, trên Flickr


144 của jess000, trên Flickr


161 của jess000, trên Flickr


164 của jess000, trên Flickr


165 của jess000, trên Flickr


168 của jess000, trên Flickr


172 của jess000, trên Flickr


178 của jess000, trên Flickr


187 của jess000, trên Flickr


193 của jess000, trên Flickr


199 của jess000, trên Flickr


211 của jess000, trên Flickr


215 của jess000, trên Flickr


216 của jess000, trên Flickr


223 của jess000, trên Flickr


226 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Had a good time at the desert boys picnic today.... It alway a good time when there are great people good food and low riding..... 
Big ups to my boys from We Riding always pushing hard everytime I see them.... Love to see everyone out there like this....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

231 của jess000, trên Flickr


240 của jess000, trên Flickr


241 của jess000, trên Flickr


242 của jess000, trên Flickr


244 của jess000, trên Flickr


251 của jess000, trên Flickr


255 của jess000, trên Flickr


257 của jess000, trên Flickr


258 của jess000, trên Flickr


264 của jess000, trên Flickr


266 của jess000, trên Flickr


269 của jess000, trên Flickr


275 của jess000, trên Flickr


276 của jess000, trên Flickr


278 của jess000, trên Flickr


281 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> Had a good time at the desert boys picnic today.... It alway a good time when there are great people good food and low riding.....
> Big ups to my boys from We Riding always pushing hard everytime I see them.... Love to see everyone out there like this....


PIC'S OF YOUR RIDE SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

282 của jess000, trên Flickr


285 của jess000, trên Flickr


290 của jess000, trên Flickr


293 của jess000, trên Flickr


294 của jess000, trên Flickr


298 của jess000, trên Flickr


300 của jess000, trên Flickr


305 của jess000, trên Flickr


306 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> PIC'S OF YOUR RIDE SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good to see you out Omar for the 90 percent of us that don't take pics out thank you for your time


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

310 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> Good to see you out Omar for the 90 percent of us that don't take pics out thank you for your time


COOL ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

313 của jess000, trên Flickr


315 của jess000, trên Flickr


317 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

321 của jess000, trên Flickr


326 của jess000, trên Flickr


328 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

334 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> Good to see you out Omar for the 90 percent of us that don't take pics out thank you for your time



349 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


350 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


352 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

354 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

416 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


433 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


471 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

494 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


525 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


531 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


540 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


550 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


554 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


593 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

595 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

602 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


614 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


620 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


623 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

695 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


701 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


708 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


710 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

712 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


720 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


728 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


734 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


737 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


742 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


745 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


753 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

759 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

701 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

wheres the mejestics car at?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

GREAT Job Omar thanks for bring the show to us that didn't make . Is that your wagon bad ass ? Dan ESES10. Does hop Cludio great hop !!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> GREAT Job Omar thanks for bring the show to us that didn't make . Is that your wagon bad ass ? Dan ESES10. Does hop Cludio great hop !!


_*YOUR WELCOME NOW GO SUCK A DICK HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 712 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 720 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 012 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> 035 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Dam did not ment to hurt your feelings I just thought that was your wagon sorry Ha hav


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Dam did not ment to hurt your feelings I just thought that was your wagon sorry Ha hav


*DON'T HURT AS MUCH AS YOU BUMB LEG ESA ALL GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > 012 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > 012 của jess000, trên Flickr where and at what time I will let the club know we will support the " KINGS "
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

What happen you didn't advertise the CAR WASH I TOOK MY RIDES TO INDIO car wash and paid $ 15.00 dollars


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

310 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 310 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 great picture I see you do your best work on YOUR KNEES !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> great picture I see you do your best work on YOUR KNEES !!!


MUST BE NICE TO HAVE 2 OF THEM OHH MY BAD NO OFFENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JK YES OFFENCE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *DESERT BOYS PICNIC TODAY IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT HAD A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ONDIADOS
> VIEJITOS
> ROYAL FANTASIES
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THIS GUY'S GIVING AWAY TWO WIRE WHEELS HIT HIM UP FIRST COME FIRST SERVE !!!!!!!!!!! 347-4345


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 602 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 614 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 416 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 433 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > 712 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> MUST BE NICE TO HAVE 2 OF THEM OHH MY BAD NO OFFENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JK YES OFFENCE


No offense takes cause you never know what tomorrow can bring don't wish it on No one not even %^^**||>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 012 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> 035 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*HAPPY FATHER'S DAY FRIEND'S AND FAMILIA FROM THE STREET KINGZ -QUEENZ CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THIS GUY'S GIVING AWAY TWO WIRE WHEELS HIT HIM UP FIRST COME FIRST SERVE !!!!!!!!!!! 347-4345


SORRY OMAR JUST PICKED THEM UP HE's going to sell them to pay his RENT CALL HIM AT 863- 6865 or stop by 82-062 oleander st and ask for a free message !


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> SORRY OMAR JUST PICKED THEM UP HE's going to sell them to pay his RENT CALL HIM AT 863- 6865 or stop by 82-062 oleander st and ask for a free message !


And maybe a free BJ


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> SORRY OMAR JUST PICKED THEM UP HE's going to sell them to pay his RENT CALL HIM AT 863- 6865 or stop by 82-062 oleander st and ask for a free message !


Oops massage


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> GREAT Job Omar thanks for bring the show to us that didn't make . Is that your wagon bad ass ? Dan ESES10. Does hop Cludio great hop !!


 if your kids dont tell you happy fathers day oldfool im mean OLD SCOOL
thats a newr s 10 and yup thanks my does hop 3wheel both sides lays low on 13s you just remind of that movie were those dudes say ck out that sixfo n its a 63 word is every body is going to charge thier batteries at 15 MIN charges and be out looking for a sleeping 62 layed up so hope we see that LOWRIDER SS ON THE street to get CLOWNED


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 497987


better pic


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 231 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> 240 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


nice day at the park good food DESERT BOYS thanks for the invite lets do some street crusing now valle nice pics


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> we use to fly the UNION 76 ball till they union 76 " CRUCH " a 1963 chevy and said crush all gas pollutier you dam kid don't nothing about " Living THE LOW LIFE "


 when they give out for free who gives a shit wat happen in the 40s to some of it just think it looks good some people like girl ribbons on . i thimk im now going to put my mooneyes ball now and pull the anttena all the way out


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 310 của jess000, trên Flickr


 LIKE
when ever you ready primos CC lets go crusing nice wagon


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

happy fathers day my LOWRIDER RAZA :thumbsup:


----------



## Low-and-slow49 (Dec 28, 2011)

If u are gona change the antena ball te doy el carls jr star i have.. Aye loco come by some time i found some ol school cruising pictures from 1983 when the big homies use to cruise the streets of mecca.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

i stop later low n slow 49


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 497987


side view latino 52 looked 4 dr on the other pic no wonder ur bro dont like 14s wat tires were those 205 70?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

243 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

302 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> if your kids dont tell you happy fathers day oldfool im mean OLD SCOOL
> thats a newr s 10 and yup thanks my does hop 3wheel both sides lays low on 13s you just remind of that movie were those dudes say ck out that sixfo n its a 63 word is every body is going to charge thier batteries at 15 MIN charges and be out looking for a sleeping 62 layed up so hope we see that LOWRIDER SS ON THE street to get CLOWNED


*SO TRUE MY WAGON IS A 66 CAPRICE AND HE STILL THINKS THE WHITE 69 IS MINE HAHAHAHAAA!!!!!!!! MAYBE HE NEED A CAR WASH FOR SOME NEW GLASSES*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > *DESERT BOYS PICNIC TODAY IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT HAD A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

that mini truck looks good laying frame with the wires. i didn't know reverse wheels could tuck like that on a mini truck


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fool2 said:


> that mini truck looks good laying frame with the wires. i didn't know reverse wheels could tuck like that on a mini truck


IT'S SET UP FOR BIG RIMS SO IT WAS PERFECT!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

looks good i've always liked mini trucks. i used to hang out with severed ties when i was a teen. i always wanted a toyota like that. maybe after my cadillac is done


----------



## PrimoBigD (Jan 2, 2012)

happy fathers day valle hade a firme time at the desert boys picnic!! great pics omar i just made this one my wallpaper PRIMOS C.C VALLE COACHELLA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fool2 said:


> looks good i've always liked mini trucks. i used to hang out with severed ties when i was a teen. i always wanted a toyota like that. maybe after my cadillac is done


COOL POST SOME CADI PIC'S


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PrimoBigD said:


> happy fathers day valle hade a firme time at the desert boys picnic!! great pics omar i just made this one my wallpaper PRIMOS C.C VALLE COACHELLA


*GOOD BRO I HOPE YOU LIKED IT!SETTING UP A CRUISE NIGHT ILL POST INFO SOON!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

310 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## PrimoBigD (Jan 2, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> LIKE
> when ever you ready primos CC lets go crusing nice wagon


HELL YEAH BIG DOG BUT I GOTTA THROW ON MY SKIRTS AND SUPREMES TO ROLL WITH YOU QUE NO OLD SKOOL TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 494 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 525 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> COOL POST SOME CADI PIC'S











its on its way out for paint right now


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fool2 said:


> its on its way out for paint right now
> 
> LOOKS GOOD NEWER CLIP NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> if your kids dont tell you happy fathers day oldfool im mean OLD SCOOL
> thats a newr s 10 and yup thanks my does hop 3wheel both sides lays low on 13s you just remind of that movie were those dudes say ck out that sixfo n its a 63 word is every body is going to charge thier batteries at 15 MIN charges and be out looking for a sleeping 62 layed up so hope we see that LOWRIDER SS ON THE street to get CLOWNED


WHY WAS THE WORD CHANGE FROM BURN TO CLOWN ?? yup yup just no cry babies ok rebel 62 should be two face 62 it DON't know what it wants to a real low low or OG which has OG about it...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> side view latino 52 looked 4 dr on the other pic no wonder ur bro dont like 14s wat tires were those 205 70?


What size of white walls you got on your bomb ???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://youtu.be/5iHXdirTkvg


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> WHY WAS THE WORD CHANGE FROM BURN TO CLOWN ?? yup yup just no cry babies ok rebel 62 should be two face 62 it DON't know what it wants to a real low low or OG which has OG about it...


_*
HAHAHAHAAA THE HOMIE'S NOT STUCK IN THE 80s LIKE YOU ESA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://youtu.be/65-8-i1_KPE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

fool2 said:


> thanks:thumbsup:


nice your caddy going to be nice..love the 90s look.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

51gjr said:


>


nice dash..its got that impala look..:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> WHY WAS THE WORD CHANGE FROM BURN TO CLOWN ?? yup yup just no cry babies ok rebel 62 should be two face 62 it DON't know what it wants to a real low low or OG which has OG about it...


NOS VOLTAGE REGULATOR ,NOS SKIRTS GOT THE OG BOX ,NOS BUMBER GAURDS OG STYLE BIAS TIRES OG UPHOLSTRY ,NOS BATTERY TRY 1973 CAMARO 350 BLOCK YEA IT HAS JUST ASMUCH AS YOURS HAS CUSTOM 
YOUR HAS TWILITE ZONE PATTERNS, RIBBONS ON ANTENA, VINAL UPHOLSTRY 35 YR OLD PAINT 



latinoclassics said:


> What size of white walls you got on your bomb ???











EL PAISANO 1941 CHEVY MY RETIREMENT PLAN 40 1
13S ITS A GONA BE A LOWRIDER OR MAY BE 560S 15 DONT KNOW YET HOPEING THE EAND OF THIS YR CRUZING N RAPPING ON A STREET NEAR U


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

still looking for 13/7 with tires used lmk..cash in hand..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 302 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


NICE PIC THOSE FLAT WHITE LOOKS GOOD AND THE ANTENNA BALLS WELL TO THE TOP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Ha Ha check this out that Ovidio oldest son !!!



THAT SUCKS HE EVEN CHANGED HIS LAST NAME GOOD JOB OVI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

also got a clean passenger side bezel for sale..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > 494 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE FILLING OF JUMPING IN MY TRUCK THIS MORNING AND REVING THE BIG BLOCK !!! WITH MY RIGHT FOOT PRICELESS VROOOM VROOOM GOT TO LOVE LIFE !! Keep healthy my friend you don't want to loose a leg do to alcoholism !LOWRIDERS TTT


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

So REBEL 62 has a all add on parts that make it a CLONE not a factory super sport ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

4013 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

4015GREY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

4016GREY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

... guess who?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> still looking for 13/7 with tires used lmk..cash in hand..


I have a set of decent 14x7 China's 100 spoke with new un mounted 175/70/14 hankooks $500 if anyone's interested I'm in Blythe


----------



## PrimoBigD (Jan 2, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 4016GREY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


thats the one claudio the future for EL PAISANO LOCO 41


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hello omar!T~T~T~:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

omar save the date r show should b off the hook!c if u can roll thru! T~T~T(cotton kandy):wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 499275
> omar save the date r show should b off the hook!c if u can roll thru! T~T~T(cotton kandy):wave:[
> 
> SOUND GOOD ILL PASS THE WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

=OMAR TRECE;15633380]


OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7546 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

HOMEGROWN760 said:


> View attachment 499023
> 
> ... guess who?


looks nice bro....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> So REBEL 62 has a all add on parts that make it a CYCLONE SS with NEW OLD STOCK parts from thefactory super sport ?


 yes i did and wat ever you say OG LATINOCLASSIC


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 4016GREY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 TRU SPOKES ON THE 41 :finger: JA JA JA 



PrimoBigD said:


> thats the one claudio the future for EL PAISANO LOCO 41


THATS RITE PRIMOBIGD BUT ACTUALLY MY RETIREMENT PLAN 40 1 IS CALLED 
EL BRASERO 41 COMING TO A STREET NEAR YOU


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WAT UP BOB


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LIKE 
SOME DAY1 OF THESE


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ALWAYS GREAT TO GO FOR A RIDE ESPECIALLY ALL THE REGULAR PEOPLES LIKE ALL THE COMPLIMENT ON THE CRUSIE DRIVE UP THERE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttTTTtttTTTttt


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> WAT UP BOB


 VERY NICE !!!! WHAT CLUBS HE FROM ? JUST ASKIN


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> VERY NICE !!!! WHAT CLUBS HE FROM ? JUST ASKIN


_*DON'T MATTER YOU WILL FIND SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY LIKE ALWAYS !!!!!!!
ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW IS HE'S FROM THE VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> I have a set of decent 14x7 China's 100 spoke with new un mounted 175/70/14 hankooks $500 if anyone's interested I'm in Blythe


aww if they were 13 i would of picked them up...thanks tho..


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> VERY NICE !!!! WHAT CLUBS HE FROM ? JUST ASKIN


 he from vijietos rick i think its a 1940 dodge but i know its a dodge for sure


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

og from the valle later moved to SD


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

clowning :shh:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

cab drifters n new illusions trucks


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*DON'T MATTER YOU WILL FIND SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY LIKE ALWAYS !!!!!!!
> ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW IS HE'S FROM THE VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


 W.T.F. WHO THE FUCK ASKED YOU ASHOLE :finger: YOU DONT RUN THIS SHIT ALL I ASKED WAS A SIMPLE QUESTION AND THERE YOU GO A VATO WITH NO FUCKEN CAR !!!!!!!! TALKIN SHIT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

old glory in every pic  long may it wave


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*DON'T MATTER YOU WILL FIND SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY LIKE ALWAYS !!!!!!!
> ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW IS HE'S FROM THE VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


 FOR THE RECORD VALLE READ ALL MY POST,THERE IS NOT ONE NEGATIVE COMMENT TO ANY CLUB OR PERSON OTHER THEN OMAR ,DONT GET ME CONFUSED WITH MY BROTHER (THATS ANOTHER STORY LOL),,I JUST CANT STAND A PERSON THAT RIDES ON THE COAT TAILS OF OTHERS AND CLAIMS TO BE THE SHIT WHEN ALL HE HAS IS A LOWRIDER CAMERA AND I AM SURE I WILL GET ABOUT A HUNDRED P.M'S SAYING I AM FAT AND STUPID AND PERSONALLY I DONT GIVE A SHIT AND HOW BAD A SPELLER I AM ,SO GIVE IT A REST AND KEEP TAKIN PICTURES AT LEAST YOUR GOOD FOR SOME THING.......
RICARDO FLORES


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> he from vijietos rick i think its a 1940 dodge but i know its a dodge for sure


 THANKS THATS ALL I ASKED ..THATS A FIRME DODGE


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

GOOD NITE:thumbsup:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

BEENTHEREDONETHAT6 KEEP THE VALLE HISTORY COMMIN COOL PICTURES :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> og from the valle later moved to SD


\
bad ass paint job .. painted by steve beam .....................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

Que onda Coachella Valley:werd:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> aww if they were 13 i would of picked them up...thanks tho..


if they were 13s they wouldn't be for sale
i would trade if something cought my eye


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*I THINK STEVE BEAM PAINTED THIS ONE ALSO CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG*


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 500027


 hey rick is that my nino vic monte????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 500027


WHY DON'T YOU ASK BEFORE YOU POST RICARDO


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:roflmao:13s used are hard to find now..i want my daytons back..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody going to the Groupe picnic?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> \
> bad ass paint job .. painted by steve beam .....................


Oyea I remember that vato from color me bad customs.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Oyea I remember that vato from color me bad customs.


Is the vato that painted the green 64 rag for Berni ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:facepalm::twak: DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING"?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > [[


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Oyea I remember that vato from color me bad customs.


no mames , kolor me kustoms in indio...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> [
> 
> 
> NICE LUPE GONZALES CITY CRUISERS


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


another one from kolor me kustoms...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

painted back in the 90s by perfect kolors...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


jessie servin impala ................painted in my back yard....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my primos truck i painted it back in 92 .....candy.....with patterns....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


perfect colors coachella valley ORIGINAL









WAS AT SWITCH HAPPY GETTING HYDROS WORKED ON


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> my primos truck i painted it back in 92 .....candy.....with patterns....


nice truck  orlies lowriding magazine


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Did Orlando owned about a 64 Candy red Mustang ?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

latinoclassics said:


> Did Orlando owned about a 64 Candy red Mustang ?


it was red but i think it was a 65 with dayton's


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> perfect colors coachella valley ORIGINAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> jessie servin impala ................painted in my back yard....


R.I.P. jesse:angel:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Thee '' LC LOW LOW' S


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

THEE '' LC 'S '' DROP TOP'S


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

THEE '' LC'S '' G-BODIES


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

THEE '' LC' S ''_ BOMBITAS_


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*SAME STUFF DON'T YOU HAVE ANYTHING NEW FATIMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

<IMG style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: none; LAYOUT-GRID-MODE: both; BACKGROUND-POSITION-X: 0%; BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat; FONT-FAMILY: ; COUNTER-RESET: ; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: medium; LAYOUT-GRID-LINE: none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" id=vbattach_500502 class="previewthumb align_center size_large" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=500502&stc=1" attachmentid="500502">


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

AT THE END OF SUMMER A FEW MORE !!!!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OOPS I WONDER WHERE THAT GOING ????


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

207 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

212 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

188 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Malibu67 said:


> 188 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


 WHO PAINTED THE BOOB CHAVEZ AUTO ???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> WHO PAINTED THE BOOB CHAVEZ AUTO ???


NICE JOB BUT DO YOUR HOME WORK BEFORE YOU START WRITING MASA FATIMA


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

_SWITCH HAPPY AUTO WORKS_
*(760) 863-4863*

575732_307462045988525_1900405888_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NICE JOB BUT DO YOUR HOME WORK BEFORE YOU START WRITING MASA FATIMA


YOI CAN TELL !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> YOI CAN TELL !!!


OK HOW JUST SAY IT ESA!


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

419242_265781113489952_1027398664_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Malibu67 said:


> _SWITCH HAPPY AUTO WORKS_
> *(760) 863-4863*
> 
> 575732_307462045988525_1900405888_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr
> _*CLEANEST SHOP IN THE DESERT FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Malibu67 said:


> _SWITCH HAPPY AUTO WORKS_
> *(760) 863-4863*
> 
> 575732_307462045988525_1900405888_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


nice and clean thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

latinoclassics said:


> View attachment 500492


who's bad azz elco is that in the back ground:roflmao:


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

latinoclassics said:


> WHO PAINTED THE BOOB CHAVEZ AUTO ???


[h=1]America's Collision Auto Body
80975 Indio Blvd # B10
Indio, CA 92201 (760) 342-3723[/h]give em a call if you have any comments,questions,or _concerns_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Malibu67 said:


> *America's Collision Auto Body
> 80975 Indio Blvd # B10
> Indio, CA 92201 (760) 342-3723*
> 
> give em a call if you have any comments,questions,or _concerns_




_*
HE WILL NEVER GET BRO!!!! HE HAS'NT PAINTED A CAR IN 20 YEARS !!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Malibu67 said:


> [h=1]America's Collision Auto Body
> 80975 Indio Blvd # B10
> Indio, CA 92201 (760) 342-3723[/h]give em a call if you have any comments,questions,or _concerns_


So what is IT CHAVEZ OR AMERICA 's collision it simply god dam it what so insullting ???


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

395413_239219556146108_855531657_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


417300_239214022813328_911038686_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


401258_239213979479999_636465863_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


431249_239213926146671_642919470_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


419252_239213892813341_368874209_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


400302_239213869480010_863700529_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


417125_239200572814673_1147420673_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


425292_239200459481351_1892842063_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


430849_239200492814681_797997252_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> So what is IT CHAVEZ OR AMERICA 's collision it simply god dam it what so insullting ???


*IT'S JUST COMING FROM YOUR ANNOYING ASS OVI TAKE SOME NIGHTQUILL AND GO SWIMING!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

latinoclassics said:


> So what is IT CHAVEZ OR AMERICA 's collision it simply god dam it what so insullting ???


:no:no insult taking, just giving a simple answer to a simple question


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

*America's Collision Auto Body*uffin::h5::420:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Malibu67 said:
> 
> 
> > _SWITCH HAPPY AUTO WORKS_
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

$300.00 o.b.o. raw wish bone call or text 760 698-5569


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Malibu67 said:


> *America's Collision Auto Body*uffin::h5::420:


THANK YOU


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up ovi nice pics bro keep them coming ott


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:facepalm::twak: *​PREZ LOVE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

latinoclassics said:


> View attachment 500511
> OOPS I WONDER WHERE THAT GOING ????


Very Nice!!!!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

53bear said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> Very Nice!!!!


HAHAHAHA HE'S PRETTY SURE YOUR GOING WITH THEM ONE DAY BEAR HAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF1037 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0857 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0803 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0015 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0626 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0683 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0018 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0582 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSC06095[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

53bear said:


> DSC06095[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


clean 53


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*THE SKLIFE WERE WE ALL HAVE A VOICE AND WE ALL BACK EACH OTHER WITH OUR RIDERS!!! THIS SUMMER I'M NEXT SK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

some fime pics bear keep them coming bro ott


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Did Orlando owned about a 64 Candy red Mustang ?


no, that belong to the hernandez bro from north indio...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> no that belong to the hernandez bro from north indio...











new illusions javier hernandez


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

servins 64 impala conv ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> servins 64 impala conv ...


it first belong to pancho delgado del campo....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

another mag car back in the 90s...lrm,,
Perfect kolors.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> another mag car back in the 90s...lrm,,
> Perfect kolors.....


U must of painted 1000 cars


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> another mag car back in the 90s...lrm,,
> Perfect kolors.....


nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*VALLE COACHELLA TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*FOLLOW THE LEADER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*http://youtu.be/rLWT8c1x-uQ


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Found the 13s any tires for sell new? 155/80/13s


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Lmao


_*QVO OVI #3*_


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *THE SKLIFE WERE WE ALL HAVE A VOICE AND WE ALL BACK EACH OTHER WITH OUR RIDERS!!! THIS SUMMER I'M NEXT SK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Great dam your in a great club helps out the home less cause I don't know what you done for them. For the club to do your ride for free . Unless it's ( culo FOR cash )


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Omar i know your going to remove your post just wonding why would " your club " do your ride for free what have you done for them ? ( CULO FOR CASH ? )


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

LMAO ¥££¥¥><


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> new illusions javier hernandez


No that the one i am talking about


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *FOLLOW THE LEADER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *http://youtu.be/rLWT8c1x-uQ


LRD GREAT VEIDIO TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

latinoclassics said:


> No that the one i am talking about


Orlando worked on it


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

LATINO CLASSICS....YOU GUYS GOT SOME REAL NICE RIDES! I'VE ALWAYS BEEN A FAN! SEEMS LIKE YOU GUYS GOT A LITTLE BIT OF EVERYTHING....BOMBITAS, CONVERTIBLES, IMPALAS, G-BODYS, AND EVEN A TROCKA! NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

InIt2WinIt said:


> LATINO CLASSICS....YOU GUYS GOT SOME REAL NICE RIDES! I'VE ALWAYS BEEN A FAN! SEEMS LIKE YOU GUYS GOT A LITTLE BIT OF EVERYTHING....BOMBITAS, CONVERTIBLES, IMPALAS, G-BODYS, AND EVEN A TROCKA! NICE!!! :thumbsup:


thanks bro we do keep a high standard for are rides nothing radical just super clean


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> thanks bro we do keep a high standard for are rides nothing radical just super clean


NICELY SAID 68 fastback hope to add YOU to the line up !!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

yes sir it will be ready for soboba in sept


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

sk11[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

marilu%20camera%20742[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

53bear said:


> sk11[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


nice  david's old cutlass


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

384403_187342741357615_100002456725780_349331_1009751826_n[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Great dam your in a great club helps out the home less cause I don't know what you done for them. For the club to do your ride for free . Unless it's ( culo FOR cash )


*
GOOD ONE FATIMA SORRY IM NOT LIKE YOU THAT YOU HAVE TO ALWAYS HAVE SOME ONE WITH YOU TO DO YOU DIRTY WORK!!!!!!!! AND ALL YOU DO IN EXCHANGE IS TALK SHIT TO THEM!*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

LMAO LMAO LMAO" CULO FOR CASH "


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DREAMERS POCO LOCO by familiagrafix, on Flickr

DREAMER'S POCO LOCO BOMB


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> LMAO LMAO LMAO" EL CULO DEL REDRAG48 "


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> View attachment 500976



NEXT TIME STOP YOUR SCOOTER THEN TAKE THE PIC FATIMA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DREAMERS POCO LOCO by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DREAMER'S POCO LOCO BOMB


nice brother :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> sk11[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


why bear why:dunno::banghead::tears:


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

53bear said:


> 384403_187342741357615_100002456725780_349331_1009751826_n[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


 Nice pic:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> why bear why:dunno::banghead::tears:


no llore cabron :twak:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Found the 13s any tires for sell new? 155/80/13s


i got some if you need them dogg...get at me...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ABEL760 said:


> i got some if you need them dogg...get at me...


koo abel thanks.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> no llore cabron :twak:


Hahahaha pinche isaac


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up abel whats crackin


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

421477_263333343737944_174277175976895_639200_1650759733_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> Hahahaha pinche isaac


whazz up brother :wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

streetkingz13 said:


> Hahahaha pinche isaac


anything going on july 4? theres a big hop..SD is my new spot...hows the chapter doing?


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> i got some if you need them dogg...get at me...


Is the white wall clean not bleeding throughout ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Is the white wall clean not bleeding throughout ?


he say there new but only 2..i dont know about the white walls..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

also need 3 more k.o like this no cheap chips like these just the k.o..2.5


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> new illusions javier hernandez


east los college carshow that was a crazy wk end partyed firme show crusied whitter BLVD after, nice good times that summmer NEW ILLUSIONS we were going to car shows in LA area every wk end NOT JUST 2 ALL YR HA HA i member some1 ask ed if we from L A CAUSE THEY SEEN US AT BASSET SHOW SAN FERNANDO SHOW SAN PEDRO SHOW OXNARD LA SUPER SHOW SD SHOW............ GREAT TIMES NEW ILLUSIONS TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> new illusions javier hernandez


CAR STILL IN CLUB BELONGS TO GUERO NO FERIA 


RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 RAULS CAR TO BAD IT GOT BURN HE REGRETS SELLING IT INDIO321 POST A PICTURE WHEN PAINTED


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Malibu67 said:


> 421477_263333343737944_174277175976895_639200_1650759733_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> very nice


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> new illusions javier hernandez





Malibu67 said:


> 207 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr





Malibu67 said:


> 212 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr





Malibu67 said:


> 188 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr





Malibu67 said:


> 419242_265781113489952_1027398664_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr





Malibu67 said:


> 395413_239219556146108_855531657_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 417300_239214022813328_911038686_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr
> ...


NICE PIC MALIBU67 1ST PROJECT AT 17 YRS AND DONT LIVE AT HM WITH DADDY BIG RESPECT ESE!!!
LET THEM HATE...... LETS DO THAT PIC I TOLD YOU


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

clean malibu :worship::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*HATER GONNA HATE!!!!!!!!!!! YOU CAN TAKE A HANDY-FAT FROM THE GHETTO BUT YOU CAN'T TAKE THE GHETTO OUT OF THE HANDY-FAT!

*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> CAR STILL IN CLUB BELONGS TO GUERO NO FERIA
> RAULS CAR TO BAD IT GOT BURN HE REGRETS SELLING IT INDIO321 POST A PICTURE WHEN PAINTED


what happen to raul and his brother...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

REBEL 62 OPEN UP THAT 40oz :machinegun:wait n see i aint going NOWERE HOP THAT SHIT LET ME SEE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> what happen to raul and his brother...


 LIVING THE VIDA loca rauls church out george got deported in chicali heard he gots a projct


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

monte had a high 3 wheel at DB pinic


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

latinoclassics said:


> Is the white wall clean not bleeding throughout ?


WHY DONT YOU COME AND CHECK THEM OUT FOR YOURSELF BEFORE YOU START POSTING COMMENTS...DONT GET IT TWISTED DOGG... ASK YOUR CLUB MEMBERS AND THEY WILL TELL YOU....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

if all good his 2nd 76 glass house should be out soon stay tuned .....................just need to be painted


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wat up able


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

FOR SALE CLEAN AND STRAIGHT GRILL AND REAR BUMMPER PANNEL FOR 62 chevy impala $ 25.00 each


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1 glass house sneek peak 2nd glass house


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> wat up able


WHATS UP HOMEBOY....


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> WHY DONT YOU COME AND CHECK THEM OUT FOR YOURSELF BEFORE YOU START POSTING COMMENTS...DONT GET IT TWISTED DOGG... ASK YOUR CLUB MEMBERS AND THEY WILL TELL YOU....


Where can I check got # ???


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

oh shit that 2nd 76 gots 520 14s great let the shit talking begin ck the OGs 63 on 13 og zeinth


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

latinoclassics said:


> Where can I check got # ???


760-449-6451 CALL ME TOMMORROW ANYTIME


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> WHATS UP HOMEBOY....


 seen my bro got his inner fenders for the 53 shoud be out soon


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> seen my bro got his inner fenders for the 53 shoud be out soon


I WAS CALLING HIM ALLDAY TODAY NO LUCK I WILL GO TO HIS PAD TOMMORROW


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> FOR SALE CLEAN AND STRAIGHT GRILL AND REAR BUMMPER PANNEL FOR 62 chevy impala $ 25.00 each


ALSO TWO SETS OF TAIL LIGHTS ONE WITH BLUE DOT (GLASS) and one with out


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> 760-449-6451 CALL ME TOMMORROW ANYTIME



10-4 about noon


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> I WAS CALLING HIM ALLDAY TODAY NO LUCK I WILL GO TO HIS PAD TOMMORROW


cool he just did my exhust it rapps real nice fuel injected 4 banger style. and all motor mounts and other suspension estuff got any extra metal? getting ready to CLOWN SOMEBODY LAYING LOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

GOOD NIGHT VALLE DODGER GAMEI VS ANGELS AND DRIVE IN MOVIE IN RIVERSIDE TOMMAROW N REALITY CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> monte had a high 3 wheel at DB pinic


 THE ONLY PIC WITH OUT THE FLAG IN BACK GROUND LONG MAY IT WAVE


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> cool he just did my exhust it rapps real nice fuel injected 4 banger style. and all motor mounts and other suspension estuff got any extra metal? getting ready to CLOWN SOMEBODY LAYING LOW


COME ON GET SERIOUS FUEL INJECTED RAP HA HA 
A


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

latinoclassics said:


> 10-4 about noon


YOU JUST FUCKED YOURSELF OVER ON YOUR 65 CONV TOPIC AND YOU CALL ME CAUSE I GOT SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR YOU AND YOUR BIG MOUTH YOU LOPP...WHEN YOUR BRO ASKED YOU AT YOUR CLUB MEETING IF YOU WERE RAG 48 YOU SHOULD OF SAID THE TRUTH BECAUSE THAT COMMENT YOU GAVE A WHILE BACK WAS NOT FORGOTTEN...AND YOU THE PREZ OF YOUR CLUB WHAT A ROLL MODEL TO YOUR NEPHEWS ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> COME ON GET SERIOUS FUEL INJECTED RAP HA HA
> A


 please give it up don't be asking for forgivens latter !


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> cool he just did my exhust it rapps real nice fuel injected 4 banger style. and all motor mounts and other suspension estuff got any extra metal? getting ready to CLOWN SOMEBODY LAYING LOW


I GOT PLENTY OF METAL WHAT KIND YOU NEED...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> anything going on july 4? theres a big hop..SD is my new spot...hows the chapter doing?


The sd chapter is gettin there we have 7 Cars rite now some of them need work but we r gettin there,hope to look cleanv like the valle de coachella chapter asap


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> YOU JUST FUCKED YOURSELF OVER ON YOUR 65 CONV TOPIC AND YOU CALL ME CAUSE I GOT SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR YOU AND YOUR BIG MOUTH YOU LOPP...WHEN YOUR BRO ASKED YOU AT YOUR CLUB MEETING IF YOU WERE RAG 48 YOU SHOULD OF SAID THE TRUTH BECAUSE THAT COMMENT YOU GAVE A WHILE BACK WAS NOT FORGOTTEN...AND YOU THE PREZ OF YOUR CLUB WHAT A ROLL MODEL TO YOUR NEPHEWS ...


 I don't even know who the uck you are !


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

latinoclassics said:


> I don't even know who the uck you are !


IM ABEL YOU PUNK..YOU POSTED ON MY SONS PIC WITH SOME DISRESPECTFULL SHIT...SEE YOU AROUND........


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> whazz up brother :wave:


Que onda how u been ese


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> please give it up don't be asking for forgivens latter !


forgive wat you mean butT wipe for give who havent ask anyBODY for given but THE ALMIGHTY GOD!!! i guess every body now KNOWS WHO 48 IS AN LC IS and i no your ovidiot never got intoduce to you. your brothers yes danny victor and jime at church every wk end GREAT GUYS but u im glad nevr did and evry thing every body says about you is rite plain fk ignorat sour lemon TALK TO ME AT NEXT GET TOGETHER....


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> I don't even know who the uck you are ![/QUOTE and no ucking role modle no one my nephew are old enough to get taught by their own DADS


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> forgive wat you mean butT wipe for give who havent ask anyBODY for given but THE ALMIGHTY GOD!!! i guess every body now KNOWS WHO 48 IS AN LC IS and i no your ovidiot never got intoduce to you. your brothers yes danny victor and jime at church every wk end GREAT GUYS but u im glad nevr did and evry thing every body says about you is rite plain fk ignorat sour lemon TALK TO ME AT NEXT GET TOGETHER....


 sorry I don't go to church I don't believe in god shit happens for a reason


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

latinoclassics said:


> latinoclassics said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even know who the uck you are ![/QUOTE and no ucking role modle no one my nephew are old enough to get taught by their own DADS
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> forgive wat you mean butT wipe for give who havent ask anyBODY for given but THE ALMIGHTY GOD!!! i guess every body now KNOWS WHO 48 IS AN LC IS and i no your ovidiot never got intoduce to you. your brothers yes danny victor and jime at church every wk end GREAT GUYS but u im glad nevr did and evry thing every body says about you is rite plain fk ignorat sour lemon TALK TO ME AT NEXT GET TOGETHER....


Now you don't remember you and me were talking shit about OMAR NOW YOU REMBER YOU CALL HIM A P_ nod that two face right


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> latinoclassics said:
> 
> 
> > WELL SAID CLAUDIO,AND OVIDIO NOW I KNOW WHY YOUR SON DIDNT FOLLOW YOUR FOOTSTEPS WITH HIS MONTE HE IS PROBABLY ASHAMED OF HIS LAME ASS FATHER....
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Any one else tonight I am on a roll I will call you tomorrow about those tires !!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

DONT CYBERBANG OR PHONEBANG IM A REAL MAN AND IF I DONT LIKE YOU I WILL TELL YOU TO YOUR FACE..I WANT TO TELL YOU SO CALL ME AND LETS DO THIS.....P.S. DONT WANT TO HEAR NO SHIT ABOUT YOUR BATTERY ON YOUR FUCKN HUVAROUND CART DONT WORK, YOUR RED SILVERADO TRUCK AINT GOT NO GAS,OR THAT YOU LIVE IN A GATED COMMUNITY(COUNTRY CLUB)... YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO YOU FAT, CRIPPLED, PIECE OF SHIT....ENOUGH SAID....


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> IM ABEL YOU PUNK..YOU POSTED ON MY SONS PIC WITH SOME DISRESPECT FULL SHIT...SEE YOU AROUND........


 oh that what your talking about I did't him or you I thought the Rucas on the picture were his mother single mon 's you that why I ask if he had a daddy


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> DONT CYBERBANG OR PHONEBANG IM A REAL MAN AND IF I DONT LIKE YOU I WILL TELL YOU TO YOUR FACE..I WANT TO TELL YOU SO CALL ME AND LETS DO THIS.....P.S. DONT WANT TO HEAR NO SHIT ABOUT YOUR BATTERY ON YOUR FUCKN HUVAROUND CART DONT WORK, YOUR RED SILVERADO TRUCK AINT GOT NO GAS,OR THAT YOU LIVE IN A GATED COMMUNITY(COUNTRY CLUB)... YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO YOUhttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/164710-coachella-valley.html FAT, CRIPPLED, PIECE OF SHIT....ENOUGH SAID....w
> A


Wait are sure this isnt Omar


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

latinoclassics said:


> ABEL760 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I give him a choice didn't force him into any thing he pick his road as man and guess he how his old man is love love me ( or my cars ) and I am very prould of him . You will REMBER the's word latter
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> latinoclassics said:
> 
> 
> > EITHER THE PILLS YOU TAKE MAKE YOU DUMB OR YOU JUST A NATURAL DUMBNUT AND BEFORE YOU MAKE THREATS LEARN HOW TO SPELL THE WORD "LATER".....BECAUSE THE WORD "LATTER" IS NOT FOR CRIPPLED PEOPLE TO CLIMB IT YOU NEED TWO LEGS NOT ONE...
> ...


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> ABEL760 said:
> 
> 
> > you did know what I ment right !
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> YOU JUST FUCKED YOURSELF OVER ON YOUR 65 CONV TOPIC AND YOU CALL ME CAUSE I GOT SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR YOU AND YOUR BIG MOUTH YOU LOPP...WHEN YOUR BRO ASKED YOU AT YOUR CLUB MEETING IF YOU WERE RAG 48 YOU SHOULD OF SAID THE TRUTH BECAUSE THAT COMMENT YOU GAVE A WHILE BACK WAS NOT FORGOTTEN...AND YOU THE PREZ OF YOUR CLUB WHAT A ROLL MODEL TO YOUR NEPHEWS ...



*DAMN HOMIE FINALLY SOMEONE PUT IT TOGETHER THIS FOOL IS OVIDIO AND HE JUST GOT HIS COVERS PULLED RAG48 PROFE IS OVIDIO F!!!!!!!!!!! DONE IN THIS VALLE TALK SMACK GET WACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Now you don't remember you and me were talking shit about OMAR NOW YOU REMBER YOU CALL HIM A P_ nod that two face right



HAHAHAHAA CLAUDIO BEEN A HOMIE FOR MORE THEN 20 YEARS ESA HIM AND LARRY AT KMART CRUISING ALL THE TIME HE'S WAS JUST PULLIN THE LEG YOU HAVE LEFT TO SEE HOW MANY FACES YOU HAVE HAHAHAHA LAMMMNNNNNOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> oh that what your talking about I did't him or you I thought the Rucas on the picture were his mother single mon 's you that why I ask if he had a daddy


OHHH SO YOUR COMING OUT RIGHT *REDRAG48* =*OVIDIOF *COOL NOW WE ALL KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Wait are sure this isnt Omar



KNOW ALL OF A SUDDEN I DON'T CHANGE MY NAME LIKE YOU ESA. OMARTRECE FROM THE GET GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> latinoclassics said:
> 
> 
> > That was not a threat wait till your son grows up and see if he follow your foot steps is what I mean I guess i am not the only Dumd ass
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> sorry I don't go to church I don't believe in god shit happens for a reason



SHIT HAPPEN AND THEN YOU WERE BORN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GABRILLLL by familiagrafix, on Flickr


gabe64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Now you don't remember you and me were talking shit about OMAR NOW YOU REMBER YOU CALL HIM A P_ nod that two face right


oh i remember i was their at dannys house stopPed by cause the garage was open james n danny were thier i stop by to get some plumbing advice and it was all good talk cars ect till your SOUR GRAPE ASS showed up and the first words out of your mouth was their lives the DICK I LIKE TO SUCK OMAR THIS OMAR THAT OMAR THIS OMAR THAT you brought that sourness their and yea i went along with it YES I DID SOUR LEMON u never asked me on here to talk masA about that photo shit you wanted to pull on lay iy low i was at dannys house for advice not to tALK shit about amar and since them if we were FRIENDS you NEVER HAVE SPOKEN TO ME AT ANY GATHERING FUNNY THING YOU BROTHERS HAVE MY RESPECT TO THEM. TWO FACE ME!! FUCK YOU!! YOU HAVENT TALK TO ME AT ALL NEVER SINCE AND THE ONLY REASON YOU TALK TO ME CAUSE I WAS THEIR.RAG 48 1 FACE PROFE 2 FACE LATINOCLASSIC 3 FACE ILL PRAY FOR YOU SOUR GRAPE CAUSE I BELIVE SHIT HAPPENS FOR A REASON AND THATS WHY MY LIFE IS GREAT I PRAY FOR ALL THOSE SOUR MISRAABLE SENIOR CITIZENS WITH OUT A NO LIFE ........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> HAHAHAHAA CLAUDIO BEEN A HOMIE FOR MORE THEN 20 YEARS ESA HIM AND LARRY AT KMART CRUISING ALL THE TIME HE'S WAS JUST PULLIN THE LEG YOU HAVE LEFT TO SEE HOW MANY FACES YOU HAVE HAHAHAHA LAMMMNNNNNOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> I GOT PLENTY OF METAL WHAT KIND YOU NEED...


I JUST NEED SOME TO REN FORCE WEEK POINTS LIFTED HYDROS IS MY HYDRALIC SHOP JUST WANTED TO GET SOME METAL WITHOUT HAVING TO BUY A BIG SHEET COOL I HIT YOU UP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LETS GO DODGERS!! TIME TO ENJOY LIFE AND CK OUT A BASE BALL GAME VISITORS SIDE AT ANGELS STADIUM ANY BODY NEED ANY THING FROM THE CAR SHOP STOPING BY TO GET SOME CLONE SS ACCSESORIES PACKAGE TRAY N KICK PANELS HIT ME UP BE THEIR AROUND 12iish


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

This guy was trying to throw you under the bus Claudio hahahahah Been there done that QUE no VALLE DE COACHELLA DON'T HAVE 4 corners we run deep!!!!!

GOOD LOOKING OUT CLAUDIO !have a blast out there




beentheredonethat6 said:


> oh i remember i was their at dannys house stopPed by cause the garage was open james n danny were thier i stop by to get some plumbing advice and it was all good talk cars ect till your SOUR GRAPE ASS showed up and the first words out of your mouth was their lives the DICK I LIKE TO SUCK OMAR THIS OMAR THAT OMAR THIS OMAR THAT you brought that sourness their and yea i went along with it YES I DID SOUR LEMON u never asked me on here to talk masA about that photo shit you wanted to pull on lay iy low i was at dannys house for advice not to tALK shit about amar and since them if we were FRIENDS you NEVER HAVE SPOKEN TO ME AT ANY GATHERING FUNNY THING YOU BROTHERS HAVE MY RESPECT TO THEM. TWO FACE ME!! FUCK YOU!! YOU HAVENT TALK TO ME AT ALL NEVER SINCE AND THE ONLY REASON YOU TALK TO ME CAUSE I WAS THEIR.RAG 48 1 FACE PROFE 2 FACE LATINOCLASSIC 3 FACE ILL PRAY FOR YOU SOUR GRAPE CAUSE I BELIVE SHIT HAPPENS FOR A REASON AND THATS WHY MY LIFE IS GREAT I PRAY FOR ALL THOSE SOUR MISRAABLE SENIOR CITIZENS WITH OUT A NO LIFE ........


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Ha ha lmao lmao lmao


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Ha ha lmao lmao lmao


WOW YOUR BACK OVIDIO WITH RED RAG48!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU WILL NEVER LEARN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> Que onda how u been ese


bien bro working on my regal


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

302 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


243 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle ott all day every day


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

310 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


745 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

thats same color my cars going to be seafoam green


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

sup david hows the biggest little city treating you


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

CARLOS B said:


> sup david hows the biggest little city treating you


Been treating good im goni home this tues for sure


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> bien bro working on my regal


Firme ese what r u doin to it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

695 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WAGONN1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> Firme ese what r u doin to it


we install the new motor and transmision and painted the fire wall and fender wells


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> we install the new motor and transmision and painted the fire wall and fender wells


Thats firme ese,what color r u painting it,when r u gonaa get ur SK plaque


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

whats up valle:biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 310 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 745 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


bad ass pics omar


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

the Groupe picnic..


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> Thats firme ese,what color r u painting it,when r u gonaa get ur SK plaque


the color looks like mint green


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> bad ass pics omar


Whats up PREZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHAT UP VALLE. IM OUT IN DHS FOR THE DAY. ANY EVENTS POPPIN?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> View attachment 501670
> 
> whats up valle:biggrin:


soon...........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7598 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4950 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5256 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4950 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


sexy flaquita :boink:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> soon...........


:thumbsup:87 y que on the move again..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5239 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## PELON 22 (May 1, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5239 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 :boink::boink::boink::drama::drama:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle hope yall are enjoying your sunday


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up valle hope yall are enjoying your sunday



_*BEST SUNDAY OF MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL*_


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up valle hope yall are enjoying your sunday


yes sir


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5235 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5235 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [/
> 
> 
> 
> *CLICK AND VIEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

WHERE THE FUCK IS TOPP DOGG THIS HAS GONE ON TO LONG MAKES EVERY ONE LOOK BAD THESE TOO GUYS NEED A BREAK !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [/Q
> 
> _*
> SORRY CLICK ON THE PIC FOR A LIGHT SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> WELL YOU HAVENT MET ME !!!! AND FROM THE LOOKS OF IT CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU AMIGO !!!!! OH YEA I AM AS BIG AS OVIDIO BUT I DO HAVE TWO LEGS !!! I GO TO CHURCH SOME TIMES, MAY BE YOU CAN INTRODUCE YOUR SELF CAUSE I DONT NO YOU ,I NO THE 62...


when ever.. RICK correct, yup thers being a couple times we been close by and because i dont know wat kind of person anybody is i dont talk or throw a wats up or even a hand ck.some dudes are stuk up not me bro .i just computer bang cause shit gets thrown at direct!!!! ur bros at every gathering say wats up or we end up talking for a bit ur bor VICTOR was at my bros house and no negetive talk all good conversations me or you never attemt to talk i figure may be u had that negative like ur BIGGER BRO !! LEGS BIG SKINNY LONG HAIR it doesnt matter 1 thing in commmon is CARS STOCK FULL SHOW FULL SHOW CARS CARS .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


_*KICKING IT AT IN AND OUT VIEJITOS STREET KINGZ AND KONG FROM LATINO CLASSICS GOOD KICKBACK!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> WAT UP BOB


any body see streetlow picture of BOBs car with this firme hyna estodo bob


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> STAY OUT OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


 *BOTH OF YOU NEED A BREAK IT LOOKS BAD ON EVERY BODY AND THE VALLE,THE VALLE YOU BOTH WANT TO TAKE TO THE TOP............YOUR BRINGING DOWN WITH YOUR COMMENTS....YOU GUYS NEED TO PLAY POKER ,HORSESHOES,CHECKERS , FUCK SOME THING BECAUSE I SENSE ALOT OF ANGER AFTER WATCHIN THE VIDIO,,THIS HAS GONE ON TO LONG IF YOU WANTED TO KICK HIS ASS YOU COULD HAVE DONE IT AT YOUR HOUSE AND BEEN DONE WITH THIS SHIT BUT YOU DIDNT !!!! HE DID GO TO YOUR HOUSE DIDNT HE?BY HIMSELF,THIS IS BETWEEN YOU AND HIM SO LEAVE OUT YOUR COMMENTS ABOUT THE CLUB YOU DONT HEAR HIM MAKIN COMMENTS ABOUT YOUR CLUB...WE HAVE SPOKEN (THE CLUBS)AND BOTH AGREED ITS BETWEEN YOU TWO...AND SINCE I AM THE ONE THAT COMES ON HERE I HAVE TO SAY SOMETHING..SO GOOD LUCK*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> any body see streetlow picture of BOBs car with this firme hyna estodo bob


old scool way before the information high way were 1 can put a picture over n over n over n over ......... were 1 went to car show and you waited 2 or3 months hope your car made a picture at the show or happening you were at .........:cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4456 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

GOODNIGHT HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA JK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:whens the next show in the valle?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4719 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:drama:nice pics omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> :drama:nice pics omar


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4770 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4785 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2276 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2277 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2307 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2310 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2311 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2326 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2328 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2332 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2334 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2382 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2389 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2396 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

Whats up Claudio, yeah we seen the pics. They were from the 25th ann.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

wish my shit was done not till sept..:facepalm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE DE COACHELLA QVOLE SET TIME SEPT 29th MARK YOUR CALENDARS. Indio Lowrider Hot Rod Euro Custom All car Event!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> VALLE DE COACHELLA QVOLE SET TIME SEPT 29th MARK YOUR CALENDARS. Indio Lowrider Hot Rod Euro Custom All car Event!


:thumbsup: que onda carnal


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

latinoclassics said:


> FOR SALE CLEAN AND STRAIGHT GRILL AND REAR BUMMPER PANNEL FOR 62 chevy impala $ 25.00 each


. SOLD !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VC TTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

nice pic:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> VALLE DE COACHELLA QVOLE SET TIME SEPT 29th MARK YOUR CALENDARS. Indio Lowrider Hot Rod Euro Custom All car Event!


nice where at


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

LOWRIDERSCENE mag


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> ttt


 :worship::worship:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> nice where at


INDIO LOCATION UP SOON AND ALL THE DETAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> LOWRIDERSCENE mag
> View attachment 502496
> 
> View attachment 502497
> ...


all riverside co. made..


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

61neb said:


> LOWRIDERSCENE mag
> View attachment 502496
> 
> View attachment 502497
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im thinking of being one of the majestics


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :wave:



SUP LOKO...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> SUP LOKO...


ahaha been along time since i seen u joe..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2326 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2276 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2310 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [/Q


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I am here. I also removed several comments made by a few members. The Bullshit stops right now or I will lock and start to ban more than one member. Just so everyone knows, as a Mod, I can see everyone's IP address and able to also check GPS cords, so it's highly unlikely for anyone to make a new screen name and not be able to recognized be a Mod. Ya estuvo. Handle your issues on the street and in a mature manner, putasos never solved anything. Keep the drama off Layitlow. There will be no more warnings, the next negative remarks earns the member a 2 week vacation. 

QUOTE=LATINO52chevy;15655191]WHERE THE FUCK IS TOPP DOGG THIS HAS GONE ON TO LONG MAKES EVERY ONE LOOK BAD THESE TOO GUYS NEED A BREAK !!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> I am here. I also removed several comments made by a few members. The Bullshit stops right now or I will lock and start to ban more than one member. Just so everyone knows, as a Mod, I can see everyone's IP address and able to also check GPS cords, so it's highly unlikely for anyone to make a new screen name and not be able to recognized be a Mod. Ya estuvo. Handle your issues on the street and in a mature manner, putasos never solved anything. Keep the drama off Layitlow. There will be no more warnings, the next negative remarks earns the member a 2 week vacation.
> 
> QUOTE=LATINO52chevy;15655191]WHERE THE FUCK IS TOPP DOGG THIS HAS GONE ON TO LONG MAKES EVERY ONE LOOK BAD THESE TOO GUYS NEED A BREAK !!!!!!!!!!!


[/QUOTE]

Ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> old scool way before the information high way were 1 can put a picture over n over n over n over ......... were 1 went to car show and you waited 2 or3 months hope your car made a picture at the show or happening you were at .........:cheesy:



What up claudio? It took two years for that pic to come out in the mag. We took those pics in aug of 2010.


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TTT GOODMORNING VALLE TOP DOGG SAID IT RIGHT STOP THE BS POST PICS AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!!!


Keep posting the firme pics.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

41olds said:


> What up claudio? It took two years for that pic to come out in the mag. We took those pics in aug of 2010.


No disrespect but yummy thta chic can sit on the fender of my 41 if all good maybe next reunion I DRIVE EL BRASERO 41 to that reuion tell bob congrats 2 yrs wow it put a smile on cause I crusied the blvd next to that BOMBA who's inthe house!11!1 see bogie next to that pic


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

41olds said:


> Keep posting the firme pics.


YOU KNOW IT !!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU KNOW IT !!!!!!!


que tranza carnal :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> que tranza carnal :wave:


CERO NOMAS AQUI EN PAZ COMO ESTA EL CALOR EN CHICALI?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> I am here. I also removed several comments made by a few members. The Bullshit stops right now or I will lock and start to ban more than one member. Just so everyone knows, as a Mod, I can see everyone's IP address and able to also check GPS cords, so it's highly unlikely for anyone to make a new screen name and not be able to recognized be a Mod. Ya estuvo. Handle your issues on the street and in a mature manner, putasos never solved anything. Keep the drama off Layitlow. There will be no more warnings, the next negative remarks earns the member a 2 week vacation.
> 
> QUOTE=LATINO52chevy;15655191]WHERE THE FUCK IS TOPP DOGG THIS HAS GONE ON TO LONG MAKES EVERY ONE LOOK BAD THESE TOO GUYS NEED A BREAK !!!!!!!!!!!


[/QUOTE]
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CERO NOMAS AQUI EN PAZ COMO ESTA EL CALOR EN CHICALI?


esta de a madres carnal lo bueno que esta haciendo algo de viento


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> No disrespect but yummy thta chic can sit on the fender of my 41 if all good maybe next reunion I DRIVE EL BRASERO 41 to that reuion tell bob congrats 2 yrs wow it put a smile on cause I crusied the blvd next to that BOMBA who's inthe house!11!1 see bogie next to that pic


We can have her sit on the fender of both are 41s, yeah my dad got a big smile when he saw the mag. ViejitoS in the house. Yeah boogie was excited to see his pic to.


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU KNOW IT !!!!!!!


Ill have to get with you so you can show me how to post pics.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

41olds said:


> Ill have to get with you so you can show me how to post pics.


Open a flicker.com account


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> esta de a madres carnal lo bueno que esta haciendo algo de viento


Igual aca carnal


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2310 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

what up valle ott


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Igual aca carnal


pues ya valió madre se puso mas caliente :angry:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

WHATS UP VALLE WHEN IS THE NEXT CAR SHOW!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

61neb said:


> LOWRIDERSCENE mag
> View attachment 502496
> 
> View attachment 502497
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

This sunday in san diego majestics picnic their gonna be a hopp and show at Montgomery Waller Park, 3020 Coronado Ave, San Diego, CA, 92154.


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

July 4 indivisals car club picnic at woodley park


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

desertboy760 said:


> This sunday in san diego majestics picnic their gonna be a hopp and show at Montgomery Waller Park, 3020 Coronado Ave, San Diego, CA, 92154.


U vatos goin


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

clean bombas :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

41olds said:


> View attachment 503112


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

41olds said:


> View attachment 503112




_*GOOD PIC BRO*_


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

408962_3351654196306_1319366052_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


64 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


426396_3351650076203_1833858283_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


395689_3351648836172_768313463_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Malibu67 said:


> 408962_3351654196306_1319366052_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 64 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

what up valle keep cool out there ott


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Malibu67 said:
> 
> 
> > 408962_3351654196306_1319366052_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

classic68_fastback said:


> what up valle keep cool out there ott


:wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

desertboy760 said:


> This sunday in san diego majestics picnic their gonna be a hopp and show at Montgomery Waller Park, 3020 Coronado Ave, San Diego, CA, 92154.


ill be there..cant wait.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

​ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> ill be there..cant wait.


see u there jason


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

who remembers "player 86".............


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

EL GAME OVER BACK IN 2001 AT LRM PHOTOSHOOT...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SEVINS 64..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MY RIDE SOLD TO A CLUB MEMBER FROM MINESOTA...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MY OLD 1965 MUSTANG....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE HOMIE ROBERT HELPING OUT ....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

streetkingz13 said:


> see u there jason


cool david..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> MY RIDE SOLD TO A CLUB MEMBER FROM MINESOTA...


 all man indio..where u at...:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> MY RIDE SOLD TO A CLUB MEMBER FROM MINESOTA...


nice regal


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> EL GAME OVER BACK IN 2001 AT LRM PHOTOSHOOT...


 I seen some of these in your shops wall..:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> who remembers "player 86".............[
> 
> SEAN EL DIABLO QUE NO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AY TE VA CLAUDIO MOTIVATION FOR THE 41!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> who remembers "player 86".............


 went to LA super show with us alberto lopez didnt let him in when wewere indoors did you paint it



RO INDIO 321 said:


> EL GAME OVER BACK IN 2001 AT LRM PHOTOSHOOT...


 i got a pictures when you had it at your bros house got several disposaable camaras i still dont develope :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Malibu67 said:


> 408962_3351654196306_1319366052_n by Chevysixseven, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 64 by Chevysixseven, on Flickr
> ...


TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> AY TE VA CLAUDIO MOTIVATION FOR THE 41!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


EL ASSESINO :machinegun:FKEN BAD THATS WHY I BOUGHT GOT 3 POSTERS DECORATING THE GARAGE BEEN BUSY AT WORK TAKING ALL JOBS a/c so that EL BRASERO will be on the steerts rappinig those straight pipes 235 stRaight 6 estiLOW THANKS I NEED THAT 



OMAR TRECE said:


>


 LIKE THE DARK COLOR .BUT I THINK IMA LOWRIDE EL BRASERO 13s coker sportways


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah will be their u gonna be out their david.. we also gonna go to lowrider fest july 29th u ll see my new regal in action...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

desertboy760 said:


> yeah will be their u gonna be out their david.. we also gonna go to lowrider fest july 29th u ll see my new regal in action...


yea we well b there this sunday and at the lowrider fest see u there ese


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VCTTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

my cutty in the 90's


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

61neb said:


> my cutty in the 90's
> View attachment 503647
> 
> View attachment 503648


:thumbsup:


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

:thumbsup:


61neb said:


> my cutty in the 90's
> View attachment 503647
> 
> View attachment 503648


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*



*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> my cutty in the 90's
> View attachment 503647
> 
> View attachment 503648


Nice back in the day when they cost about 7k stock NICE LOOK


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2396 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2389 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2382 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2328 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2310 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2276 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

61neb said:


> View attachment 503714
> 
> View attachment 503715
> 
> View attachment 503716


NICE!:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP COACHELLA VALLEY LOWRIDERS :wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61neb said:


> my cutty in the 90's
> View attachment 503647
> 
> View attachment 503648


another PERFECT KOLORS CANDY VIOLET....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

JESSIES SERVIN CUTTY THE HOPPER/CAR DANCER ...PERFECT KOLORS PAINT & TOP.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE HOMIE CEVO TEST DRIVING ALEX MORENOS REGAL ,CANDY PAINT AND PAINTED THE BELLY CANDY..ANOTHER LRM CAR....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> went to LA super show with us alberto lopez didnt let him in when wewere indoors did you paint it
> 
> i got a pictures when you had it at your bros house got several disposaable camaras i still dont develope :thumbsup:


THAT WAS ROBERT JALE BUT I HELP HIM WITH THE GRAFIXZ AND CANDY...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SOMETHING FOR THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS......PERFECT KOLORS 2012........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY ALBERQUERQUE NEW MEXICO ...RIP...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

EL GAMEOVER AT THE CITY CRUISERS CAR SHOW......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> EL GAMEOVER AT THE CITY CRUISERS CAR SHOW......


I use to like those seats


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> I use to like those seats


ESTA NO TE GUSTA...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

339 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


337 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CARLOS REGAL by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

I MISS MY CUTTLAS .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9939 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DAMM I MISS MY MONTE TOO..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE CANDY MAN FROM TEXAS..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

PERFECT KOLORS...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

INDIOS BOY'S BIKE PERFECT KOLORS.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOOD NIGHT....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9720 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9720 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Firme picture.


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT!!!!!!!*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

Panchito's caprice with the first layer of Stripes i put on


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

Royal Fantasies 2012


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ESTA NO TE GUSTA...


Mejor prestame tu maquina de aser churros


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> I MISS MY CUTTLAS .


Y esta no la ases miss tambien


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

HOMEGROWN760 said:


> Royal Fantasies 2012


ALMOST DONE :machinegun:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


*EXACTLY!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> I MISS MY CUTTLAS .





RO INDIO 321 said:


> DAMM I MISS MY MONTE TOO..



WHAT HAPPENED TO THESE?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> THE CANDY MAN FROM TEXAS..


I hope his radital truck comes out this year to vegas..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> PERFECT KOLORS...


Isnt this the 61 rag from SD rollerz only..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> SOMETHING FOR THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS......PERFECT KOLORS 2012........


everything is molded nice.


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> THE HOMIE CEVO TEST DRIVING ALEX MORENOS REGAL ,CANDY PAINT AND PAINTED THE BELLY CANDY..ANOTHER LRM CAR....


 IS THIS DESERT WINE FROM DHS RITE


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

2012 :banghead:


RO INDIO 321 said:


> SOMETHING FOR THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS......PERFECT KOLORS 2012........


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

I WILL GIVE YOU 1 MORE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

51gjr said:


> I WILL GIVE YOU 1 MORE


_*
LOOKS GOOD, WHEN ARE YOU BRINGING THE BACK GLASS OVER?

*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> IS THIS DESERT WINE FROM DHS RITE


yes sir..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Isnt this the 61 rag from SD rollerz only..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

perfect kolors did the GRAFIXZ...62 CONV


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


> I WILL GIVE YOU 1 MORE


DAMMMMMMMMM NICE PAINT JOB ON THAT FRAME........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> DAMMMMMMMMM NICE PAINT JOB ON THAT FRAME........


CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT FRAME ON THE BODY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> yes sir..[/QUOTE DID U PAINT HIS FLEETWOOD TOO??


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> RO INDIO 321 said:
> 
> 
> > yes sir..[/QUOTE DID U PAINT HIS FLEETWOOD TOO??
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


i need to catch up with the big dogs..:worship:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GRAFIXZ ON SNOOPS CONV..


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

perfect kolors


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

perfect kolors


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> View attachment 504195
> 
> perfect kolors


@ jose Indio rodrguez


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

perfect kolors


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

perfect kolors


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

PERFECT KOLORS...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

perfect kolors


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

perfect kolors


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

perfect kolors


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

perfect kolors


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SERGIO'S MONTE FROM UNIQUES.....GRAFIXZ ON ROOF..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


cant go wrong with a moonroof


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

lilgfunkgfunk wat up lets try to weld that drive line sunday


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HOMEGROWN760 said:


> Royal Fantasies 2012


nice job homegrown talet in the valle looking to get more stripe on the ese 10 and dont like out of town stuff gona have to get with you support your local shops


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 who say s you were asleep at wyome tech got some talet there BRO :thumbsup:
UTI myself in arizona to bad our club painter got all clavo out....
saving some$$$$$$ to get some patters .....
TO THE TOP FOR PERFECT COLORS AUTO COLLISION


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


ALMOST ALMOST EL BRASERO 41 
LIKE...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*14 INCH CROSS BAR HUBCAPS ONLY 3 PRETTY CLEAN $150 AND A 34"SUNROOF WITH SKIN $200 BOTH AT MY PAD HIT ME UP! *_


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


chingon


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


nice bro


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

Ya some Paisa did it


RO INDIO 321 said:


> DAMMMMMMMMM NICE PAINT JOB ON THAT FRAME........


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> DavidVFCC said:
> 
> 
> > YES SIR .COMPLETE WITH GRAFIXZ AND UNDERCARRIGE........ILL TRY TO GET A PIC OF THE CADDY......FONZY DID THE MURAL AND MEXICO COLLISION DID THE FIBERGLASS IN THE TRUNK.....
> ...


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


beentheredonethat6 said:


> nice job homegrown talet in the valle looking to get more stripe on the ese 10 and dont like out of town stuff gona have to get with you support your local shops


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


> Ya some Paisa did it











kool...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CERO NOMAS AQUI EN PAZ COMO ESTA EL CALOR EN CHICALI?


 esta como para freir poyos ni modo gue no


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> RO INDIO 321 said:
> 
> 
> > hell yea that was the homie R.I.P ALEX he lived were i lived at before in sky valley in a trailer park he has some clean as ride i think his wife still has them put away!!! i saw the regal before it come at on the LRM
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

StreetKingz57 said:


> esta como para freir poyos ni modo gue no


jajajajaja pollos no pero si huevos, aparte del calor de la chingada esta temblando :run:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> DavidVFCC said:
> 
> 
> > Heres the bomb that he bought from the de alba family 24 kilates.....
> ...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2326 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> lilgfunkgfunk wat up lets try to weld that drive line sunday


Done!!!
Just need brake line.


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2326 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> RO INDIO 321 said:
> 
> 
> > yup i saw that one and he had a clean as 64 too!!!
> ...


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> DavidVFCC said:
> 
> 
> > THE 64 CONV LIGHT BLUE .......OG
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*CRUISE NIGHT FRIDAY 8pm KMart parking lot Cruise to Washington and all Indio hwy 111 stop at a couple of gas stations-In and Out-Cute-Ts parking lot !!!

New Illusions
City Cruisers
Primos
Oldies
WeRidin
Familia
Street Kingz
Goodtimes
Rollerz Only
UNIQUES
Maniacos
Majestics
Royal Fantasies
Desert Boys
Valleys Finest
Ondiados
Viejitos
PT Eddie
Estilo Vallero
Solo Riders*_


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope everybody has a good 4th of july tomorrow..Ill be in the valley..:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*CRUISE NIGHT FRIDAY 8pm KMart parking lot Cruise to Washington and all Indio hwy 111 stop at a couple of gas stations-In and Out-Cute-Ts parking lot !!!
> 
> New Illusions
> City Cruisers
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SOME EUROS NICE VETTE TOP PIC


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>



_*Is that PT Eddie's Honda?*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Is that PT Eddie's Honda?*_


? dont no i think that car was from NSIDE i think he paints also


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*CRUISE NIGHT FRIDAY 8pm KMart parking lot Cruise to Washington and all Indio hwy 111 stop at a couple of gas stations-In and Out-Cute-Ts parking lot !!!

New Illusions
City Cruisers
Primos
Oldies
WeRidin
Familia
Street Kingz
Goodtimes
Rollerz Only
UNIQUES
Maniacos
Majestics
Royal Fantasies
Desert Boys
Valleys Finest
Ondiados
Viejitos
Bajitos del Valle
PT Eddie
Estilo Vallero
Solo Riders*_


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*OTT...OTT...OTT*


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> nice job homegrown talet in the valle looking to get more stripe on the ese 10 and dont like out of town stuff gona have to get with you support your local shops


Sounds Good


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BABYJOEE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

cruise night by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHAT ABOUT LATINO CLASSICS THEY ARE A BIG CLUB IN THE VALLE /


OMAR TRECE said:


> _*CRUISE NIGHT FRIDAY 8pm KMart parking lot Cruise to Washington and all Indio hwy 111 stop at a couple of gas stations-In and Out-Cute-Ts parking lot !!!
> 
> New Illusions
> City Cruisers
> ...


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*CRUISE NIGHT FRIDAY 8pm KMart parking lot Cruise to Washington and all Indio hwy 111 stop at a couple of gas stations-In and Out-Cute-Ts parking lot !!!
> 
> New Illusions
> City Cruisers
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 506416


:thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> WHAT ABOUT LATINO CLASSICS THEY ARE A BIG CLUB IN THE VALLE /


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

RIDES3 said:


> WHAT ABOUT LATINO CLASSICS THEY ARE A BIG CLUB IN THE VALLE /


YEA...WHAT ABOUT LATINO CLASSICS? 

ARE YOU GUYS GOING CRUISING FRIDAY NIGHT?


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

Tio Bobs 48 Pontiac. ViejitoS Worldwide.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> WHAT ABOUT LATINO CLASSICS THEY ARE A BIG CLUB IN THE VALLE /




_*EVERYONE IS INVITED I JUST DON'T USE THERE NAME ON ANY OF MY FLYER'S! PERSONAL!*_:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

InIt2WinIt said:


> YEA...WHAT ABOUT LATINO CLASSICS?
> 
> ARE YOU GUYS GOING CRUISING FRIDAY NIGHT?


EVERYONE IS INVITED I DON'T OWN HWY 111 SO ANYONE CAN COME AND CRUISE LOOK KICKBACK ENJOY A NIGHT WITH VALLE DE COACHELLA RIDE'S DON'T EVEN HAVE TO BE A LOWRIDER ALL CAR ARE WELCOME LET'S JUST HAVE A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> EVERYONE IS INVITED I DON'T OWN HWY 111 SO ANYONE CAN COME AND CRUISE LOOK KICKBACK ENJOY A NIGHT WITH VALLE DE COACHELLA RIDE'S DON'T EVEN HAVE TO BE A LOWRIDER ALL CAR ARE WELCOME LET'S JUST HAVE A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

cruise night by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BABYJOEE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2326 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


*ViejitoS Valle De Coachella*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RIDES3 said:


> WHAT ABOUT LATINO CLASSICS THEY ARE A BIG CLUB IN THE VALLE /


THANKS! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

InIt2WinIt said:


> YEA...WHAT ABOUT LATINO CLASSICS?
> 
> ARE YOU GUYS GOING CRUISING FRIDAY NIGHT?



Not sure...but there might be a few of out this weekend! Thanks for asking though!
:nicoderm:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

We might be out there some of are rides are getting redone


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> cruise night by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > cruise night by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

Tio Bobs OG 39 Dodge. ViejitoS Worldwide.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

41olds said:


> View attachment 506940
> 
> Tio Bobs OG 39 Dodge. ViejitoS Worldwide.


nice photocoping like the way you put the canadian bacon flg
nice pic like the american flag long may it way


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

well no clowning on the ESES10 TONITE got short in my lights its the hazards causeing iy time to ur grade tilt steering colum...........
the REBEL will be out got my camara if some 1 gona clown a car with out hydros ponle thats wats all about..........,,crusing hydros music cars oh n the honeys CHHAOWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

ViejitoS Valle De Coachella


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> nice photocoping like the way you put the canadian bacon flg
> nice pic like the american flag long may it way


You ready to cruise tonight?


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT FOR THE VALLE. SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT DON'T MATTER WHAT UR DRIVING I'LL STILL SAY WUZ SUP.( I'M PULLING OUT THE PATAMOBLIE RIGHT NOW)


----------



## MANIACO 760 (Apr 25, 2012)

MANIACOS TTMFT......


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Whats good VC?! Show applications are up! $500 goes to most members. I know you guys roll deep  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/327885-la-gente-cc-20th-anniversary-super-show-4.html


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

themadmexican said:


> Whats good VC?! Show applications are up! $500 goes to most members. I know you guys roll deep  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/327885-la-gente-cc-20th-anniversary-super-show-4.html
> 
> 
> *SOUNDS LIKE A CHALLENGE VALLE DE COACHELLA LET'S ROLL OUT THERE DEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > cruise night by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

41olds said:


> View attachment 506957
> 
> ViejitoS Valle De Coachella


Lookin firme viejitos


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*LOADING UP PIC'S THANK'S VALLE DE COACHELLA LOWRIDER AND HOT ROD-HARLEY'S-EURO'S-AND EVERYONE AND THERE FAMILIAS!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Viejitos-Estilo Vallero-Outsiders-Maniacos-Majestics-WeRidin-Street Kingz-Ondiados-WeRidin-New Illusions-Bajitos del Valle-PT Eddie-Uniques-Cycleros Harley club-Primos-Rudy Vargas-Solo Riders-More then 50 ride's not bad for a Homie from the Barrio Ay!!!!!!!!!!! All this and just 4 day notice!!! Love my Valle*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4304 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


_*SK ON 3 WHEELS!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4300 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

_*New Illusions*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*StreetKingz Deep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


IMG_4286 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4284 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*Cycleros*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4262 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Majestics Super clean Palm Springs Edition Lincoln !!!!!!!
*
IMG_4259 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*50 rule for ever Ese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*_
IMG_4236 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4223 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

_*MANIACOS ROLLIN IN WITH A HIGH LOCK UP!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4206 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4201 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

_*Cleanest Harley in the Desert!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Outsiders with a mean lean!
*_


IMG_4152 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4124 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*BabyJoe's Bomb Troquitta!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4096 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4091 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4103 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4117 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4068 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4062 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4056 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4053 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4034 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4012 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4006 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4004 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3985 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3979 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3976 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3970 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3965 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3962 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3942 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3940 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3934 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3923 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3918 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3916 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3914 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3911 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3889 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

cruise night by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*Thank you all next event will be August 1st for the grand opening of Harbor Freight in Indio i know it's a wednesday but that's just the day of the Grand it's a free event but limited space so please if you have the time to show your ride hit me up. 760 863-6865 Omar there will be Plaques for Mayor's choice and Managers Choice and top cars. Also we will have a raffle with lot's of H.F. tools and Goodies . Sorry no tires like CHIKIS said.So hit me up for more info! Note the store will be open for business on the 13 or 15 of this month thank you all again!*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4304 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _*SK ON 3 WHEELS!!!!!!!!!!*_


 clownig fk cutlas looked good going 1 side up then down up the other side CLOWNING



OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4300 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> _*New Illusions*_


COUNT US IN 1 CAR 2 CARS OR MAYBE WE GET ALL OF US NEW ILLUSIONS TO THE TOP SINCE WHEN YOU WERE ASKING CAN I BORROW YOUR CASSETT 



OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4284 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *Cycleros*


 SICK LIKE SICK FIRME BAD ASS NEW ILLUSION GOT 1 COMING ALSO CRAZY SICK



OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Outsiders with a mean lean!
> *_
> 
> 
> IMG_4152 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


OUTSIDERS PUEZ QVO PURO MODIVATION TO FINISH MY BOMBA JUST TO DRIVE FK A TROPHY JUST TO DRIVE FIRME RIDE HOMEBOY


OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Viejitos-Estilo Vallero-Outsiders-Maniacos-Majestics-WeRidin-Street Kingz-Ondiados-WeRidin-New Illusions-Bajitos del Valle-PT Eddie-Uniques-Cycleros Harley club-Primos-Rudy Vargas-Solo Riders-More then 50 ride's not bad for a Homie from the Barrio Ay!!!!!!!!!!! All this and just 4 day notice!!! Love my Valle*_


 GOOD VIBE LAST NIGHT THATS FIRME TO THOSE I DIDNT GET TO TALK TO WHAT PLAYERS LETS DO IT AGAIN.............


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3979 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 GET LAYED 64 MY FAV IMPALA FIRME RIDE RUDY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> clownig fk cutlas looked good going 1 side up then down up the other side CLOWNING
> 
> COUNT US IN 1 CAR 2 CARS OR MAYBE WE GET ALL OF US NEW ILLUSIONS TO THE TOP SINCE WHEN YOU WERE ASKING CAN I BORROW YOUR CASSETT
> 
> ...


_*
GOODTIME WITH THE VALLE DE COACHELLA RAZA!!!!!!!! 13 CAR CLUBS OUT OF 22 IN THE VALLE DAMN WE ARE BAD!*_


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

Valle u guys looked good had plan on makin it but had a little familey emergency, every thing Alrite now maybe next time some latinos will make it,will see


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BABYJOES by familiagrafix, on Flickr


REDSTRUCK1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: good turn out


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BABYJOES11 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4236 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4273 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4255 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

lookin good valle keep it up:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:majectics in the house!! nice...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> BABYJOES by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> REDSTRUCK1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 Those are firms trocas


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4268 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4239 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4126 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4033 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4004 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4268 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


chingona


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE HOMIE DID SOME DETAIL WORK ON MY PIC'S CHECK IT OUT!



CRU7 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



CRU6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


CRU5 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


CRU4 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



CRU3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



CRU2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


CRU1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CRU8 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


I'M WORKING ON A LOWRIDER VERSION OF THIS!


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anybody know any local tejano groups


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4236 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOT BACK SERGIOS MURAL TO GET CLEARED....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> GOT BACK SERGIOS MURAL TO GET CLEARED....


sick


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

760RoadMaster said:


> Does anybody know any local tejano groups


 los soliz 47 ave between monroe n madison thats were i seen the truck n it said tejano music


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

Just added a rare baby spotlight mirror accesory. ViejitoS.


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle so just pick up my sons seat from the upholstery shop its for his 1940 taylor tot walker got the same style as my impala


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LaGente20thTeaser1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


LaGente3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


LaGente2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


LAGENTE1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CRU6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT T T


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

hfdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skflyerteaser by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> skflyerteaser by familiagrafix, on Flickr


STREET KINGZ CC SAN DIEGO WELL B THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> STREET KINGZ CC SAN DIEGO WELL B THERE:thumbsup:


si para que saques la bomba  whazz up brother :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

gabe64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Who's Rolling out to this show line them up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

VALLE DE COACHELLA LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## MANIACO 760 (Apr 25, 2012)

MANIACOS TTT....


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *Who's Rolling out to this show line them up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> VALLE DE COACHELLA LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


:thumbsup:we heading out


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

cruisenight1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> si para que saques la bomba  whazz up brother :wave:


hahahaha que onda isaac


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> hahahaha que onda isaac


aquí con un chingo de calor y tu que onda carnal :wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> aquí con un chingo de calor y tu que onda carnal :wave:


aqui in beutiful san diego en lo fresco lol


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> aqui in beutiful san diego en lo fresco lol


esta caliente chicali pero i love my town carnal


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

41olds said:


> View attachment 508103
> 
> Just added a rare baby spotlight mirror accesory. ViejitoS.


 nice for cruzing them back roads


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> aqui in beutiful san diego en lo fresco lol


 wat david see u up there on the 29 we gOing sat AM STAYING AT THE HACIENDA NEAR OLD DOWN............. ANY BODY FROM THE VALLE GOING TO LOWRIDER FEST AN WANA CARAVAN NEW ILLUSIONS TRAILOR KING SOME RIDES AND SOME ARE DRIVING UP THERE LEAVING SAT IN AM 6 OR 7


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


THIS FLAVOR IS FUCKEN BAD CUSTOM LOWRIDER FRENCH LIGHT THATS WAT I HOPE TO DO TO MINES :thumbsup: NOT ALL OG CUSTOM LITTLE 50s custom lowrider but stock engine thanks for the modivation gas tank n fuel lines are in now clean the trunk n work on steering colm


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> cruisenight1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BOMBBITTA1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CARWASHH by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


nice malibu :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> wat david see u up there on the 29 we gOing sat AM STAYING AT THE HACIENDA NEAR OLD DOWN............. ANY BODY FROM THE VALLE GOING TO LOWRIDER FEST AN WANA CARAVAN NEW ILLUSIONS TRAILOR KING SOME RIDES AND SOME ARE DRIVING UP THERE LEAVING SAT IN AM 6 OR 7


see u vatos at the show claudio


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> CARWASHH by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/
> TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> nice for cruzing them back roads


Yeah it will be. The little lite is bright as hell.


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

456834_394078743968818_2087687868_o[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

543322_398771503499542_1446796695_n[2] by Bear 1953, on Flickr Tennesse Chpt


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

6891463648_a5ddbc5bce_b[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr Sandiego Chpt!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> 456834_394078743968818_2087687868_o[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _*​Damnnnn All Raidered Out SKLifers!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> 543322_398771503499542_1446796695_n[2] by Bear 1953, on Flickr Tennesse Chpt[/
> 
> 
> *​Good job Bear!!!!!!!*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

53bear said:


> 456834_394078743968818_2087687868_o[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> 456834_394078743968818_2087687868_o[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


tennesse chapter:thumbsup:
isacc post pics of chicali chapter


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> hfdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> tennesse chapter:thumbsup:
> isacc post pics of chicali chapter


sorry carnal no new pics


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up omar :wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> sorry carnal no new pics


OH OK PUES


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> OH OK PUES


ya ni modo carnal


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


bad assss pic :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

for sale $3500


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

Sk t...t...t!!!!!


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

looking for 2 old skool 12 volt pumps anyone with info please p.m me


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

weridincarwash2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey omar u comin to the lowrider fest in san diego


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> hey omar u comin to the lowrider fest in san diego


que onda carnal :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> hey omar u comin to the lowrider fest in san diego


_*LOOKING GOOD WERE HAVING A MEETING BEFORE I HOPE WE CAN ROLL OUT DEEP!*_


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> que onda carnal :wave:


que paso isaac


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*LOOKING GOOD WERE HAVING A MEETING BEFORE I HOPE WE CAN ROLL OUT DEEP!*_


so far i heard 3 cars r comin


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Aya , dee,i mite be able to go,to lowfest, whats the tix info?,, tickets


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *Who's Rolling out to this show line them up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> VALLE DE COACHELLA LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> skflyerteaser by familiagrafix, on Flickr[


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> hfdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> cruisenight1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> *LOWRIDERS WANTED LET'S SHOW THE VALLEY WHAT'S UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> que paso isaac


aqui haciendo unos sketches para el engraving del rear end de mi homie jaime  y como va el chapter en SAN DIEGO


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > skflyerteaser by familiagrafix, on Flickr[
> ...


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > cruisenight1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> aqui haciendo unos sketches para el engraving del rear end de mi homie jaime  y como va el chapter en SAN DIEGO


vamos bien tenemos 6 carros alos 6 les ase falta poqito jale para la plaqa


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:biggrin: PUEZ QVO VALLE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> vamos bien tenemos 6 carros alos 6 les ase falta poqito jale para la plaqa


aqui tengo unos homies que tienen lowriders uno tiene un 1964 ford galaxie ragtop candy red y el otro tiene un monte carlo 81 con hydros y aztec murals les voy a decir si quieren entrarle al chapter


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> aqui tengo unos homies que tienen lowriders uno tiene un 1964 ford galaxie ragtop candy red y el otro tiene un monte carlo 81 con hydros y aztec murals les voy a decir si quieren entrarle al chapter


ECHALE GANAS BRO!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

sureñosbluez said:


> aqui tengo unos homies que tienen lowriders uno tiene un 1964 ford galaxie ragtop candy red y el otro tiene un monte carlo 81 con hydros y aztec murals les voy a decir si quieren entrarle al chapter


 StreetKingz Estodo!:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

weridincarwash2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ECHALE GANAS BRO!


ya sabes que si carnal


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

53bear said:


> StreetKingz Estodo!:thumbsup:


simon que si carnal


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> aqui tengo unos homies que tienen lowriders uno tiene un 1964 ford galaxie ragtop candy red y el otro tiene un monte carlo 81 con hydros y aztec murals les voy a decir si quieren entrarle al chapter


es todo pinchi isaac asi se deve que aser:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> es todo pinchi isaac asi se deve que aser:thumbsup:


primero tengo que hablar con el prez Pedro


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> primero tengo que hablar con el prez Pedro


hahaha si sierto si tienes que hablar con el:yes:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> hahaha si sierto si tienes que hablar con el:yes:


simon necesito una copia de las rules para explicarles a los homies como esta la onda


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> simon necesito una copia de las rules para explicarles a los homies como esta la onda


le voy a desir a mi jefito que le hable al pedro


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> le voy a desir a mi jefito que le hable al pedro


 whats up david how is that 619 life bro??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> whats up david how is that 619 life bro??


was up ese its firme here people complain here cuz its 90 degress and i just laugh they have no idea how hot it is in the valle,how u been ese


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> le voy a desir a mi jefito que le hable al pedro


hey I already sent pedro a copy


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> was up ese its firme here people complain here cuz its 90 degress and i just laugh they have no idea how hot it is in the valle,how u been ese


 good bro just kicking it!! SAN DIEGO is the shit bro thats y i have it tatted on my arm lol!!! we were on ocean side on the 4th its was cold as fuck lol :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

luxury lowriders


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WE RIDINIG


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CHEVROLETS 1960S ALL NIGHT LONG


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

GOT 1 OF THIS JUST NEED 1 OF THESE NOW:x:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS SINCE WHEN THE VALLE WAS 619 YOU MEMBER OR DO YOU..........:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> GOT 1 OF THIS JUST NEED 1 OF THESE NOW:x:[/QUO
> 
> 
> _*Great shot Claudio*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > cruisenight1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I will have trailer parking for you if you come. Get a chance to win a 1963 Chevy SS. Good show for a great cause.


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

Whose going to the goodtimes show in Gardina its gonna be cracking...after hop at kool aid hydros


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

DB WELL BE IN DA HOUSE IN SD REPPIN KOOL AID HYDORS ....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

<span style="color:#000080;"><strong>


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FROM THE NEW ISSUE OF LRM.....2012 BLUE EXTASY PREFECT KOLORS.............


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

desertboy760 said:


> DB WELL BE IN DA HOUSE IN SD REPPIN KOOL AID HYDORS ....


how many DB members r comin to the sd show


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> good bro just kicking it!! SAN DIEGO is the shit bro thats y i have it tatted on my arm lol!!! we were on ocean side on the 4th its was cold as fuck lol :thumbsup:


ur a charger fan ese:thumbsdown:,i was at ocean beach on that day and it was cold ass fuck


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > GOT 1 OF THIS JUST NEED 1 OF THESE NOW:x:[/QUO
> ...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

CARLOS B said:


> hey I already sent pedro a copy


i know i was gonna tell joe to tell pedro that isaac wanted to talk to him,if u got his number let pedro know


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Kartoon and Mr.L.R.D CaliWide Video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > thanks looking for a camara u no of a good deal or a good camara
> ...


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> ur a charger fan ese:thumbsdown:,i was at ocean beach on that day and it was cold ass fuck


 CHARGERSALL THE WAY BRO!!!!! DAM AND U LIVE AND SD AND UR NOT A CHARGERS FAN:werd::biggrin: FUCK YEA IT WAS COLD BRO!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > *Who's Rolling out to this show line them up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody know about the new rules on the 2013 smog? their making it harder for lowriders now :machinegun:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

DavidVFCC said:


> CHARGERSALL THE WAY BRO!!!!! DAM AND U LIVE AND SD AND UR NOT A CHARGERS FAN:werd::biggrin: FUCK YEA IT WAS COLD BRO!!


u comin down to the lowrider fest in sd next sunday ese


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> anybody know about the new rules on the 2013 smog? their making it harder for lowriders now :machinegun:


Bro put on your OG TIRES AND A GOOD TUNE UP It SHOULD NOT BE A PROBLEM.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4934 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4816 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4777 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4704 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> u comin down to the lowrider fest in sd next sunday ese


 na bro


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4704 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


happy days how is sonic


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

old is sonic resturant


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Good time out there let's all roll out next Thursday show them some low lows *_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

reconize any body


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

IMPERIAL VALLEY RECONIZE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

el3cientos1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

weridincarwash2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

48rag said:


> Bro put on your OG TIRES AND A GOOD TUNE UP It SHOULD NOT BE A PROBLEM.


lol if that doesnt work then i have to get a impala asap :thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> lol if that doesnt work then i have to get a impala asap :thumbsup:


. Or try Rudy in Indio by the car wash for some extra mula it might just past !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Yea I don't think it's a good idea to put him on blast like that PM BABAS


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Good time out there let's all roll out next Thursday show them some low lows *_


Hell ya see you out there again this time I'll get the rest the club out there :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sk64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> sk64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok next Saturday the 28 from 8 am - 3:30'pm free lunch at 12:00 noon


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*48rag; Just move to the valley from the bay area I see couple of shows this weekend got to check them out.



Pretty cool just been here for 5 months and already doing free lunch!!Location i know a couple of guy's that will eat all day! for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Ok next Saturday the 28 from 8 am - 3:30'pm free lunch at 12:00 noon



:thumbsup::barf::drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

BEEN WORKING ON MY 58 MOLDINGS STAINLESS STEEL SO DENTS ARE EASY TO HAMMER OUT ....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

HERES THE FORK


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

HERES A BEFORE WITH DENT....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

DENT IS OUT NOW ALITTLE SANDING. THEN TO CHICALI TO POLISH THEM.


----------



## KRAZY V.I. (May 2, 2008)

Looking good bROther


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > skflyerteaser by familiagrafix, on Flick
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Cruise Night Sonic in Cathedral City Lowriders wanted !!!

what ever it takes bring your Dad's truck while he sleeps don't matter Thursday 8pm*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

cruisenight1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


> Ok next Saturday the 28 from 8 am - 3:30'pm free lunch at 12:00 noon


Please don't forget your invitation ,release form and photo of the ride please only drivers only .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sk641 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> cruisenight1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE  TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDES FROM DHS THAT ARE GOING TO THIS CRUISE NIGHT LETS ALL MEET AT KMART PARKING LOT @8pm TO ROLL OUT DEEP TO CAT CITY SO FAR IT VALLEYS FINEST ,ONDIADOS C.C


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ONDIADOSELCO2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ONDIADOSELCO2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


esta chingona la pic carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ALMOST READY FOR MATAL FLAKE..


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *Cruise Night Sonic in Cathedral City Lowriders wanted !!!
> 
> what ever it takes bring your Dad's truck while he sleeps don't matter Thursday 8pm*[/


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHAT WHOULD YOU DO WITHOUT MAD METHOD DESIGN !!!!!!! TTT FOR THE VALLE DE COACHELLA


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

DavidVFCC said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > cruisenight1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE  TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDES FROM DHS THAT ARE GOING TO THIS CRUISE NIGHT LETS ALL MEET AT KMART PARKING LOT @8pm TO ROLL OUT DEEP TO CAT CITY SO FAR IT VALLEYS FINEST ,ONDIADOS C.C
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > *Cruise Night Sonic in Cathedral City Lowriders wanted !!!
> ...


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

that a old pic


RO INDIO 321 said:


> ALMOST READY FOR MATAL FLAKE..


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

51gjr said:


> that a old pic


lol yes it is


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*StreetKingz StreetQueenz first Official Sponsor Ben-lil Ben Switch Happy thank's for them Raffle's!!!!!Goodies

*
IMG_5313 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skflyerteaser by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *StreetKingz StreetQueenz first Official Sponsor Ben-lil Ben Switch Happy thank's for them Raffle's!!!!!Goodies
> 
> *
> IMG_5313 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


thanks ben:thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

DBCC will be at sonics shown support.........and kickn it.............. hopp it ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

wats crackn omar?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Desert Boys CC said:


> wats crackn omar?


_*
Q-vo Desert Boy's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are there!!*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


> that a old pic


PAISA IF YOU WANT GOOD RESULTS YOU PRIMER NOT ONES BUT UP TO 3 TIMES ..OH SORRY YOUR FROM AZ...PAISA


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 516755


NICE PIC


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

whats a PAISA :dunno:


RO INDIO 321 said:


> PAISA IF YOU WANT GOOD RESULTS YOU PRIMER NOT ONES BUT UP TO 3 TIMES ..OH SORRY YOUR FROM AZ...PAISA


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

TTT VC


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RF_RiDER said:


> TTT VC


Looking real nice


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

RF_RiDER said:


> TTT VC


 BAD ASS BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody selling some used adapters & knock offs...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

61neb said:


> Looking real nice





DavidVFCC said:


> BAD ASS BRO:thumbsup:


Thanks trying to be out soon


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> anybody selling some used adapters & knock offs...


$150 new or $80 used knock offs and adapter I got them


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


> whats a PAISA :dunno:











THIS IS A PAISA........


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> $150 new or $80 used knock offs and adapter I got them


so 80 for adapters and k.O for used?


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> THIS IS A PAISA........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


>


ITS NOT THE SKIN COLOR ITS THAT FUNKY SHIRT YOU HAVE ON....LOL


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> so 80 for adapters and k.O for used?


Ya


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> THIS IS A PAISA........


Lmfao


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> Ya


:thumbsup:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

51gjr said:


>


Thats real nice and more on the way


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

51gjr said:


>


Inferno 1


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

61neb said:


> Thats real nice and more on the way


 i have 6 of them


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

51gjr said:


>


Nice display


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

I found a PISA


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5659 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5584 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5581 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5572 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5478 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5662 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5632 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5539 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5513 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


> I found a PISA


o shit a 1961 conv now thats a custom painter...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


>


dam those expensive camaras ..........


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> THIS IS A PAISA........


Is that shirt extra medium?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


> Please don't forget your invitation ,release form and photo of the ride please only drivers only .


See you tomorrow please be on time they will be a cooling tent with a beer garden


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

st1984 said:


> Is that shirt extra medium?


damm dryer......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


>


the man with the brown hat and his BURRO EL PAISA GENE......


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Who ever is in chage of The STREET KINGS CAN YOU PLEASE CLEAR THIS UP THAT YOUR SHOW IS TO RAISE MONEY FOR ENTER FEES AND GAS FOR IMPERAL CAR SHOW ?'


hey ovi i suggest u keep are name out ur mouth ese and stop trying to start any trouble,lay it low has been running firme without u running ur mouth


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

hfdone by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

I FOUND EL CHAPULINS BROTHER EL GENE....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> hey ovi i suggest u keep are name out ur mouth ese and stop trying to start any trouble,lay it low has been running firme without u running ur mouth




_*Call him David 760 347-4345 Ovidio Florez or call Rick 760 393-7874*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Street Kingz are There!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> TTT VC


S10 BLAZER looks good TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

51gjr said:


>


S10


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

streetkingz13 said:


> hey ovi i suggest u keep are name out ur mouth ese and stop trying to start any trouble,lay it low has been running firme without u running ur mouth


Are you talking for all the street kings ?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


> Are you talking for all the street kings ?


 If you are the one the reps all street kings fell free to call if not shut


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skflyerteaser by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*48rag* 








Aspiring Poster






Join DateFeb 2012
Posts63​

[h=2]







[/h]_







Originally Posted by *streetkingz13* 
hey ovi i suggest u keep are name out ur mouth ese and stop trying to start any trouble,lay it low has been running firme without u running ur mouth

_

Are you talking for all the street kings ?​




*Reply Reply With Quote  ​Blog this Post   
*
Today, 12:24 AM#23048​*48rag* 








Aspiring Poster






Join DateFeb 2012
Posts63​

[h=2]







[/h]_







Originally Posted by *48rag* 
Are you talking for all the street kings ?

_

If you are the one the reps all street kings fell free to call if not shut






s*Just let it go Ovidio Flores*​


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> S10 BLAZER looks good TO THE TOP


hey claudio r u guys here in san diego


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> If you are the one the reps all street kings fell free to call if not shut


u know what ovi just go to omars house again and talk to him thats if he even lets u talk cuz the last time u went there ur ass calmed down and thats what u need


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

51gjr said:


>


Lmfao! Ouch!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jefe's37 and sexia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

majestics by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

48rag said:


> Are you talking for all the street kings ?


why the hate? :dunno:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


> [/QUOTE
> BITCH SIMON


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

51gjr said:


>


bad asss bomb :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

og chapulin


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*NO NEED FOR MAD METHOD.....BUT I DO GIVE HIM REPECT! HE'S GOOD AT WHAT HE DOES!*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> NICE PIC


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 517944
> 
> 
> *NO NEED FOR MAD METHOD.....BUT I DO GIVE HIM REPECT! HE'S GOOD AT WHAT HE DOES!*


_*
YOUR PICS SUCK MRS MONTE STICK TO MMD*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> majestics by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> hey claudio r u guys here in san diego


Yeep. Beer time party in SD


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> S10 BLAZER looks good TO THE TOP


:thumbsup: sup homie comin after you


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

Want to shout out a HAPPY BIRTHDAY to ovidio AkA el profe,48 rag and what ever other name you use.....hope you had a good day carnal


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> :thumbsup: sup homie comin after you


Hop it hop it S10 to the top


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Hop it hop it S10 to the top


Thats Right But Not Only Will It Hop It Will Show Too:yes:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 517934


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

In San Diego Lowrider fest VALLE DE COACHELLA. TTT


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Latino classic in route to sd for lowrider fest reppin the valle


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREET KINGZ IN DIEGO REPPIN WITH 4 CARS HAHAHAH THAT'S HOW WE REP!!!!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

That's cool 4 cars or no cars we still went to rep


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

classic68_fastback said:


> That's cool 4 cars or no cars we still went to rep


Ha ha. Good job


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Cruising was the bomb in Diego


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

Street kingz T.T.T VC an SD chapter looking good in Diego came home with full custom trophy good job to all the members.
Valle De Coachella T.T.M.F.T


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SK DIPPIN said:


> Street kingz T.T.T VC an SD chapter looking good in Diego came home with full custom trophy good job to all the members.
> Valle De Coachella T.T.M.F.T


:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

SK DIPPIN said:


> Street kingz T.T.T VC an SD chapter looking good in Diego came home with full custom trophy good job to all the members.
> Valle De Coachella T.T.M.F.T


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Home sweet Home loading the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK DIPPIN said:


> Street kingz T.T.T VC an SD chapter looking good in Diego came home with full custom trophy good job to all the members.
> Valle De Coachella T.T.M.F.T


_*We had a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> STREET KINGZ IN DIEGO REPPIN WITH 4 CARS HAHAHAH THAT'S HOW WE REP!!!!




sd12 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

_*THIS IS HOW WE ROLL!!!! SHOW LOVE BY SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT NOT JUST A DAY WITH THE FAMILIA A FIRME DAY WITH FAMILIA AND FRIENDS!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sd11 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sd6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> sd12 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> _*THIS IS HOW WE ROLL!!!! SHOW LOVE BY SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT NOT JUST A DAY WITH THE FAMILIA A FIRME DAY WITH FAMILIA AND FRIENDS!*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sd4 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 51gjr said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

st1984 said:


> RO INDIO 321 said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf puto i didnt have anything to do with that one
> ...


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> sd12 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> _*THIS IS HOW WE ROLL!!!! SHOW LOVE BY SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT NOT JUST A DAY WITH THE FAMILIA A FIRME DAY WITH FAMILIA AND FRIENDS!*_


we show support as well homie by paying to get in so i believe thats helping the movement:dunno:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

big ups to new illusions viejitos sk repping the valle at sd


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

I didn't go to S.D. but had a firme time in the Valle!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 518738
> I didn't go to S.D. but had a firme time in the Valle!


thats firme bro there were more fast and furious shit than there was lowriders and by the way homie like that pic looks good homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sd10 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6513 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6261 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6262 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6263 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6264 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6265 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_6513 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


street kingz klica :thumbsup:falto el chapter de MEXICALI


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice lineup loko...I was out in SD, but couldn't make the show.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> Nice lineup loko...I was out in SD, but couldn't make the show.


All good hope your Club can make it our show?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skflyerteaser by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> street kingz klica :thumbsup:falto el chapter de MEXICALI


Faltaron Oxnard y Tennessee tambien


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Faltaron Oxnard y Tennessee tambien


PARA EL NEXT YEAR BRO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sd4 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



sd6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

What it do PE pres...... Work hard in the heat keep it pushing


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

92262 said:


> What it do PE pres...... Work hard in the heat keep it pushing


:h5:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.344419492301990.79072.100002018257338&type=3


OVER 200 PICS OF THE SHOW STOP BY!


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 517938


Clean 37. :thumbsup:


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

classic68_fastback said:


> big ups to new illusions viejitos sk repping the valle at sd


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*30+ years and STILL GOING...and STILL GROWING!*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*FRIDAY, SATURDAY, and SUNDAY!*


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

nice pics primo keep them coming


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

41olds said:


> Clean 37. :thumbsup:


THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
So you went to the show and all the pics you have are from last year hahahah good job.
this is how i roll!

*
IMG_6194 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6185 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6184 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6182 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6178 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6174 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6164 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6159 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6154 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6153 của jess000, trên Flickr









*
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6150 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6145 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6144 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6141 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6140 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6138 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6135 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6134 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6132 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6131 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6130 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6126 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6123 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6120 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6119 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6118 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6115 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6112 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6111 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6109 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6107 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6103 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6102 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6101 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6099 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6098 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6096 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6093 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6091 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6089 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6084 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6082 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6081 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6080 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6079 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6077 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6076 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6072 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6069 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> st1984 said:
> 
> 
> > no pendejo quien mas ...
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

nice streetkingz C.V chapter and SD chapter..:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

st1984 said:


> RO INDIO 321 said:
> 
> 
> > Tu pikete estupid ass im not the only one who knows how to photoshop baboso
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> *FRIDAY, SATURDAY, and SUNDAY!*
> 
> View attachment 518901


BAD ASS GARAGE .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://jaebueno.com/2012/07/30/event-coverage-lowriderfest-san-diego-2/

STREET KINGZ ON JAY BUENOS PAGE CHECK IT OUT! VALLE DE COACHELLA


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> st1984 said:
> 
> 
> > LLA BESERO JEAN SENT ME THE TEXT YOU SENT HIM PUERCO. .
> ...


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

he dont have my #:twak:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


> he dont have my #:twak:


BUT INDIO DOES.....WEY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> big ups to new illusions viejitos sk repping the valle at sd



firm ass show AUTO FEST the the speed racer side was puro pan calientito las chinitas no pos WOW! i didnt see the hop the drifting was cool
but the lowriders DAM ..... NEW ILLUSIONS STREET KINGS VIEJITOS vc rep the lowrider life style at the AUTO FEST........heard the crusing was firm




OMAR TRECE said:


> sd11 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


firm pic omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Anytime Claudio! VdeC TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

u r fishing LOL


----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)




----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)




----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)




----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)




----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)




----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)

*Valle De Coachella Repping In SAN DIEGO*


----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)

*More Pics Of The Valle De Coachella Reppin In San Diego*


----------



## VIEJITOS V.C. (Mar 28, 2011)

THANK YOU


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

51gjr said:


> he dont have my #:twak:


Thats what i tried to tell him bRO he no espeekie englich lol but u got him with the burro lmfao!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PeterViejitosVc said:


> *Valle De Coachella Repping In SAN DIEGO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

firme pics bro keep them coming


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

View attachment 449334



View attachment 449339


View attachment 449340


Where can I find more pictures of this blue Monte Carlo? #beautiful :worship:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKFLYERDONE của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOCO54 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

st1984 said:


> Thats what i tried to tell him bRO he no espeekie englich lol but u got him with the burro lmfao!!!


par de tapados.......lol


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> par de tapados.......lol


espeekie englich


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


> espeekie englich


LEARN SPANISH JOTO. I KNOW YOU UNDERSTAND THAT....JOTO..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6334 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6069 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> LEARN SPANISH JOTO. I KNOW YOU UNDERSTAND THAT....JOTO..


:roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6851 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6806 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6796 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

classic68_fastback said:


> nice pics primo keep them coming


THANKS ESE! WORKING ON A FEW MORE!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> BAD ASS GARAGE .


:yes: thanks orlando!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKFLYERDONE của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)




----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

PeterViejitosVc said:


>


tirando barra como siempre :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_6513 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 TTT


----------



## StreetKingz57 (Nov 18, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_6261 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6262 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


 :thumbsup::nicoderm:TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice night for a DRIVE in a rag top ! TTT FOR ALL RAG TOPS OF THE VC


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


who did that? its soo wet..:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*


Last night at the Ondiados Cruise night in D-Town K Mart parking lot! ( NOTE ) Not a jura in sight all night!

*
IMG_7369 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7372 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7384 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7403 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7418 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7433 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7436 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7456 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7474 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7493 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7502 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7503 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7527 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7550 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7572 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7587 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7600 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7607 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7622 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7640 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7660 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7675 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7682 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7691 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*


Last night at the Ondiados Cruise night in D-Town K Mart parking lot! ( NOTE ) Not a jura in sight all night!

*
IMG_7369 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7372 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7384 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7403 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7418 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7433 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7436 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7456 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7474 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7493 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7502 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7503 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7527 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7550 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7572 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7587 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7600 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7607 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7622 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7640 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7660 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7675 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7682 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7691 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7695 của jess000, trên Flickr 
*
Ended the night at Santana's Me-Bam and Wife-Trini-Mike B and Mike P*


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

Firme pics omar had a good time.street kingz T.T.T.


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

orale nice fotos hmie locs


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

got some pieces back from the cromer for the 58......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia7 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

THE " VC " LOOKING GOOD !!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIA1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia2 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *
> 
> 
> Last night at the Ondiados Cruise night in D-Town K Mart parking lot! ( NOTE ) Not a jura in sight all night!
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

damn thats a badass LS..and nice caddy:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> damn thats a badass LS..and nice caddy:thumbsup:


oh its not a real ls but its still clean..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKCROWN của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKFLYERDONE của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6150 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

good morning valle hope yall have a good day homies


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

classic68_fastback said:


> good morning valle hope yall have a good day homies


NOT WITH THIS WEATHER bro


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Whats up Valle...

I have an Alpine Tocuh Screen in Dash with 2 screens collecting dust in my garage i want to get rid of.
All wiring included. 
PM me for price.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

turtlerf said:


> Whats up Valle...
> 
> I have an Alpine Tocuh Screen in Dash with 2 screens collecting dust in my garage i want to get rid of.
> All wiring included.
> PM me for price.


How much piesa


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> How much piesa


PM sent.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

turtlerf said:


> PM sent.


how much....


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> how much....


$300


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

turtlerf said:


> $300


:shocked: good price..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKFLYERDONE của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

qvo le valle


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

83 cutlas 2nd 80s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:nicoderm: hno: :naughty:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familiavc by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

for sale $250 obo with dump text me 760)699-1821


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


>


sanding and polishing the belly on inferno ...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> sanding and polishing the belly on inferno ...


Homes what type of ride ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

48rag said:


> Homes what type of ride ?


Honda crx lol


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


RF_RiDER said:


>


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


> Homes what type of ride ?


54 bomb...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 54 bomb...


Dam a ROLLER ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia4 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7607 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7503 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sponsorflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skflyer done by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MAJESTICSVC by familiagrafix, on Flickr

LOOKS LIKE IT'S OFFICIAL!!!! GOOD JOB!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

fucking sick!! Majestics the Big M in the valle


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> MAJESTICSVC by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> LOOKS LIKE IT'S OFFICIAL!!!! GOOD JOB!


Lol not yet .... That's Ventura County plaque we are still going thru it but regardless the M is here already


----------



## 41olds (Jun 13, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> qvo le valle


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

92262 said:


> Lol not yet .... That's Ventura County plaque we are still going thru it but regardless the M is here already


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Chapters coming along! Big things for the Valle much love STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Who's down to cruise this sat! can i get an I !!!!!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHATS UP!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SK6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> *Valle de Coachella TTT*


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

51gjr said:


>


Looking good here comes another 3 years more titles


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

augcruise by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*​Indio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

LOOKING FOR UPPER CONTROL ARMS FOR 68 Chevy IMPALA


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

just LIVING THE THE LOW !! LIFE "


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt-ttt-TTT-TTT-ttt-ttt*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Any body have 1969 impala parts for sale?


----------



## MadMethodDesigns (Jun 23, 2011)

From last nights Indio Cruise Scene. 48 belongs to Jason Modeled by Tina.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

MadMethodDesigns said:


> From last nights Indio Cruise Scene. 48 belongs to Jason Modeled by Tina.
> View attachment 528611


VERY NICE PIC AND RIDE AND MODEL !!!!


----------



## MadMethodDesigns (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks 48rag. Have not been on here in a while sorry for the small photo, I guess something changed on layitlow?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bomb life by familiagrafix, on Flickr
_*
HERE YOU MMD!*_


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO'S OUT LAST NITE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*52 OUT LAST NITE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 528839


Nice pic Latino 52 TTTT


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Can not believe that " LC " where out that late we miss COPS . Had to sleep in till 11am .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


>


nice pic .....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

51gjr said:


>


nice can we see that picture u have as your avetar?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7980 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7960 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7955 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7954 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7952 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7938 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7922 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7910 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7906 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7900 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7893 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

2nd cruz i missed see u on the next........


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 528795
> *LATINO'S OUT LAST NITE*



*LOOKIN' GOOD GUYS! :thumbsup:
OTT*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 528830


*oh shit...EVEN PROFE!!!* 
*OTT*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> *oh shit...EVEN PROFE!!!*
> *OTT*


 had to miss my show COPS !!!


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:nono:


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> nice can we see that picture u have as your avetar?


:nono::nono::nono: no more pics till vegas..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> :nono:
> :nono::nono::nono: no more pics till vegas..


 :biggrin:true..


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-annual-bike-pedal-car-show.html#post15865489


----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)

*2 WHEELERS-12',16',20',26' ORIGIONAL,STREET,MILD,FULL

TRIKES- STREET,MILD,FULL

PEDAL CARS -ORIGIONAL,STREET,MILD,FULL

BEST UPOLISTRY
BEST INGRAVING
BEST MURRALS
BEST DISPLAY
CLUB PARTISIPAION
FURTHEST DISTANCE
PEOPLE CHOICE
SPONSORS CHOICE
BEST OF SHOW BIKE
BEST OF SHOW TRIKE
BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 530492


Dam your getting good


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

oscar by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> oscar by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

If any know Jason tell him I what to make an offer for the 48 bomb


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

The whole valley must know my number by now


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sk by familiagrafix, on Flickr


SKK by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skflyerdonefrontpage by familiagrafix, on Flickr


sponsorflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ART1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RIDES3 said:


>



TTT


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

V.C T.T.T looking good out there


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

THANK's I guess JASON CAN't talk for him self


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sk3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Why is this tyyLatino


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

oscar by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*6 pages sold already any Bomb owner hit up Oscar for a photo shoot location!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​Bombs Only please !!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7954 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skflyer done by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5513 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5659 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

You mean you pay for you bomb to be in the mag ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Call the number on the flyer! if you have a Bomb only Thanks !!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

oscar by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BABYJOES by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4091 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4068 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3916 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3914 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3911 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3889 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> sk3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

So what year to what year are considerIng to be a BOMB ???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2382 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2334 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2328 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2276 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

759 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> So what year to what year are considerIng to be a BOMB ???


_*
CALL THE NUMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> CALL THE NUMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


HARD QUESTION !!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> HARD QUESTION !!


I'm not gonna play your games Ovidio Flores so call the number when you get a Bomb!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

734 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

742 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

310 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

243 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

4016GREY by familiagrafix, on Flickr

_*If it looks like a Bomb then it is a Bomb!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DREAMERS POCO LOCO by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4117 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

_*NOT A BOMB!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4152 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Do you consid after 1955 a BOMB ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

oscar by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7893 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4117 by familiagrafix[/
> _*NOT A BOMB!*_



yea but it has A/C and gets great gas mileage that's the Bomb that's the bomb


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

92262 said:


> yea but it has A/C and gets great gas mileage that's the Bomb that's the bomb


It's mini Bomb:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody went to the dub show yesturday? any pictures?


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

what's up bearuffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> yea but it has A/C and gets great gas mileage that's the Bomb that's the bomb


Yes sir and he drive it everywhere!!!!!! Bomb !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> oscar by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> *If you pay to show your car in a car show !Why not pay to have it in a magazine ! All Bombs welcomed already got some pages sold so hit up Oscar Sponsor spot available $50-$75-$100 spots.
> We are talking to Bomb owners in the IE,Valle Imperial and Our Firme Valle de Coachella Bomb Owners!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7954 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



That blue cadillac looks like the homies old cadillac


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> That blue cadillac looks like the homies old cadillac


 Whats his name?


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

Hes not from around here hes from colton


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Orale my homie got from banning it's super clean but were working on some fiberglass molding and more paint


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

Yea den it is da same car


----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

CARLOS B said:


> what's up bearuffin:


 Que onda Big Carlos? All is good, just checking out the madness in the valley.:nicoderm:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

48rag said:


> So what year to what year are considerIng to be a BOMB ???





48rag said:


> Do you consid after 1955 a BOMB ?


here you go 48rag....... here's some BOMBs for you


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Dam looking mr monte


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > oscar by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skflyerdonefrontpage by familiagrafix, on Flickr


sponsorflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

three more days till la!:biggrin: ive put in work on alot of cars!


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


>


HEADING BACK TO ARIZONA.......


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

51gjr said:


>


 more pics please


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> here you go 48rag....... here's some BOMBs for you
> 
> View attachment 533191
> 
> ...



NICE! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
THESE BOMBS FROM YOUR CLUB?


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

51gjr said:


>


INFERNO II?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

InIt2WinIt said:


> INFERNO II?


bomb of the year a few times..its been redone means INFERNO II..I was silver once right?


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> bomb of the year a few times..its been redone means INFERNO II..I was silver once right?


INFERNO 1 was 1951 chevy and INFERNO 2 is a 1954 chevy


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

51gjr said:


> INFERNO 1 was 1951 chevy and INFERNO 2 is a 1954 chevy


oooooh ok:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

still working on this shit..:facepalm:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

My opinion what I now about bombs the real bombs were only the fleetline's cause they look like bombs that were drop form planes and subs the Raza start calling any ever chevy from 1936 to 1954 BOMBS THAT WHAT WE HAVE TODAY. Like I said that my opinion . If I am worng despensa . The American call the " torpedoes "


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 534189
> still working on this shit..:facepalm:


 looking good bro keep on trying don't give up


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

now hes making the game even harder:facepalm::wow:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

48rag said:


> looking good bro keep on trying don't give up


yes sir :thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


> My opinion what I now about bombs the real bombs were only the fleetline's cause they look like bombs that were drop form planes and subs the Raza start calling any ever chevy from 1936 to 1954 BOMBS THAT WHAT WE HAVE TODAY. Like I said that my opinion . If I am worng despensa . The American call the " torpedoes "


Just had a veterano facebook me he said there call bombs back In the day every old chevy use to smoke they use to say that going to blow up (bomb) and that how the name stuck all old Chevy were call " BOMBS "


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh dam


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

InIt2WinIt said:


> NICE! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> THESE BOMBS FROM YOUR CLUB?


Thanks...
Yea these BOMBs belong to our club...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

9 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

_*The Big-M*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

estos coches de los anos passados estan firme


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 9 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> _*The Big-M*_


TTT palm springs reping for the valle in LA


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

The big VC CHECK OUT THE " NEW " RADIO STATION 99.5 THE JAM OLD SCHOOL AND ODIES !


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX27 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



12 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> LATINO52chevy said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > LATINO52chevy said:
> ...


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice pics Omar always keeping the VC looking strong T.T.T
Looking forward to the September 29th show


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9233 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

We have to look at like this the bomb mag is one way to show off the valle and IE cars and hopefully it works charging to get in is not bad stop crying about it. The money he is taking will pay for the printing and set up and pics he will not make any money at the end sad to say we are not a big enough valle to make a mag make money the only way a mag makes money if they are own by a publishing co. All the bomb magazine are up north and they stay up there idk is they will pay you to come out in there mag so they won't come out here unless u are killing it in show circuit so the money u will pay will go to good use to pay a photo guy and to pay a graphic designer and to pay the printer and to pay a editor and so what if one guy is all of them as long as it gets done right. If you think he is jacking us out here then you make a mag and keep it at the same price of free if possible. But if you can't please just role with the flow maybe people will stop thing of us as small time


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

By the way I don't have anything to do with it nor do I own a bomb and I'm not from his club just part of the valle


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> We have to look at like this the bomb mag is one way to show off the valle and IE cars and hopefully it works charging to get in is not bad stop crying about it. The money he is taking will pay for the printing and set up and pics he will not make any money at the end sad to say we are not a big enough valle to make a mag make money the only way a mag makes money if they are own by a publishing co. All the bomb magazine are up north and they stay up there idk is they will pay you to come out in there mag so they won't come out here unless u are killing it in show circuit so the money u will pay will go to good use to pay a photo guy and to pay a graphic designer and to pay the printer and to pay a editor and so what if one guy is all of them as long as it gets done right. If you think he is jacking us out here then you make a mag and keep it at the same price of free if possible. But if you can't please just role with the flow maybe people will stop thing of us as small time



_*
THANK YOU YOU SAID IT PERFECT!


*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9124 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Question what with these new trend of bands groups marachis at cars shows ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9244 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9233 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

_*Uniques rocked the house with a Grupo with Tuba bad ass!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9391 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



IMG_9361 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9317 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9310 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9309 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9287 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9280 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9260 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9251 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9214 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9170 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9160 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9142 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9105 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9077 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9072 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9068 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9066 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9061 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9053 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9042 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9039 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9034 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9027 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8987 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8980 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8977 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8970 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8966 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8965 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8956 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8934 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8893 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8806 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8794 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8780 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8721 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8718 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8715 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8714 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8663 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8643 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8615 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8606 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8542 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8535 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8534 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8469 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8443 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8433 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8421 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8414 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8413 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8406 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8380 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8363 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8320 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8318 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8302 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8294 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8291 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8290 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8289 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8281 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8274 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8258 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8253 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8251 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8247 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9623 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9629 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9648 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9650 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9658 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9667 của jess000, trên Flickr




IMG_9710 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9791 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9813 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9853 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

EASY5 của jess000, trên Flickr


EASY3 của jess000, trên Flickr


EASY-E của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

la show last year was way better then this year..:420: this year it looked empty..the set up was nasty..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> la show last year was way better then this year..:420: this year it looked empty..the set up was nasty..


give your opinion on it boycott laborday family time ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> give your opinion on it boycott laborday family time ?


whats that?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> whats that?


why it look empty why last yr better ?about the show who won


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9453 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9502 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9504 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9323 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> why it look empty why last yr better ?about the show who won


did u go last year? there were cars wall to wall with more car outside..and 40 more cars didnt make it in..last year now the cars are too spread out...not alot of peaple went.. and won on what? alot of hoppers didnt make it too..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

HAD TO BE THERE IN PERSON TO JUDGE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW THEY OPEN THE WHOLE TOP FLOOR ROLL IN WERE SMOOTH .DONT HATE THAT PUT A BAD NAME ON A GGOD SHOW


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> did u go last year? there were cars wall to wall with more car outside..and 40 more cars didnt make it in..last year now the cars are too spread out...not alot of peaple went.. and won on what? alot of hoppers didnt make it too..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> HAD TO BE THERE IN PERSON TO JUDGE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW THEY OPEN THE WHOLE TOP FLOOR ROLL IN WERE SMOOTH .DONT HATE THAT PUT A BAD NAME ON A GGOD SHOW


alot of peaple i know said the same. no good..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

m-2 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://flic.kr/p/d5zumd


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

m-3 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

What up Omar thanks for the pics it was nice seen u at the show till the next one carnal


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

***** 63 said:


> What up Omar thanks for the pics it was nice seen u at the show till the next one carnal


Simon bro i hope a couple of you guy's can make it to our show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skflyer done của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia5 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia2 by jess000, on Flickr


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

NICE PICS OMAR GOOD TO SEE YOU HOMIE :h5:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

P.E. PREZ said:


> NICE PICS OMAR GOOD TO SEE YOU HOMIE :h5:


What's up goodtime out there!!!!!!i hope you guy's make our show!



skflyer done của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RIDES3 said:


> HAD TO BE THERE IN PERSON TO JUDGE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW THEY OPEN THE WHOLE TOP FLOOR ROLL IN WERE SMOOTH .DONT HATE THAT PUT A BAD NAME ON A GGOD SHOW


Why do we always take it so person is a FORM THAT MEANS EVERY ONE GET TO POST THEIR OPIONs !!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

YOUR RIGHT COOL


48rag said:


> Why do we always take it so person is a FORM THAT MEANS EVERY ONE GET TO POST THEIR OPIONs !!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ALEXLA2 by jess000, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ALEXLA1 by jess000, on Flickr


ALEXLA by jess000, on Flickr

_*I see a big gap !!!!!!!!!!! oh wait that the walk way my bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ALEXLA3 by jess000, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

uniques by jess000, on Flickr


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> familia2 by jess000, on Flickr


:worship:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

***** 63 said:


> :worship:


It's easy with a ranfla like yours Homie!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:roflmao:u had to be there last year to know what im talking about foo! ahaha fuck it.. who going vegas? I know Rollerz only is going in full force..:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> What's up goodtime out there!!!!!!i hope you guy's make our show!
> 
> 
> 
> skflyer done của jess000, trên Flickr


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

Coachella Valley T.T.T


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ALEXLA1 by jess000, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ALEXLA by jess000, on Flickr
> ...


 just a quick question no bull shit wheir you there LAST YEAR ???


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujdEu5H9U8c


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

Street Kingz T.T.T


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

53bear said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujdEu5H9U8c


NICE JOB BRO ! Great veido


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

BEST OF SHOW SECOND PLACE .....GAMEOVER...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

man it was hot warm breeze every now an then cold drinks casino great talking to some of you till the next HAPPENING TO THE TOP VALLE


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Looking good


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> BEST OF SHOW SECOND PLACE .....GAMEOVER...


Looking good the "RO's "& the " LC"


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats to all that placed at soboba!!!


----------



## KRAZY V.I. (May 2, 2008)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> BEST OF SHOW SECOND PLACE .....GAMEOVER...


Looking good bROthers


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> just a quick question no bull shit wheir you there LAST YEAR ???


_*really quick yes!*_


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

simons monte looks sick!!:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skflyerdonefrontpage by familiagrafix, on Flickr


skflyerdonefrontpage by familiagrafix, on Flickr


skflyerdonefrontpage by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> simons monte looks sick!!:biggrin:


His face looks sick


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> His face looks sick


ahaha no shit..thats true.:roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

10 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 happend? didnt u just get those chromed?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATIN WORLD của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> skflyerdonefrontpage by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> skflyerdonefrontpage by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:buttkick:When your not wanted you go where no knows of you (quto)


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

San jo bound. Car show Sunday. See u on tues


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > skflyerdonefrontpage by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*GOOD MORNING COACHELLA VALLEY!






*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> *GOOD MORNING COACHELLA VALLEY!
> View attachment 541776
> *


What out Mad Methods lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

m của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia33 của jess000, trên Flickr


familia32 của jess000, trên Flickr


familia30 của jess000, trên Flickr


familia29 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia27 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia19 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

joanna của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

are 13s suppost to have tubes? my ds didnt? any info...almost crashed cuz of this..


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> are 13s suppost to have tubes? my ds didnt? any info...almost crashed cuz of this..
> View attachment 542109


No unless ur spokes leak or ur runnin 80 psi for hoppin


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> No unless ur spokes leak or ur runnin 80 psi for hoppin


oh ok..i got new spokes now..ill tell them not to use them..thanks


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> are 13s suppost to have tubes? my ds didnt? any info...almost crashed cuz of this..
> View attachment 542109


 what 13's need tubes !!!! I guess their not new


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

48rag said:


> what 13's need tubes !!!! I guess their not new


the set i have is good but 2..so i got two new ones..i notice they put tubes in two of them.i had 4 sets of spokes..never had tubes..somebody told me they us them for hopping.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> the set i have is good but 2..so i got two new ones..i notice they put tubes in two of them.i had 4 sets of spokes..never had tubes..somebody told me they us them for hopping.


 check your vaule stems 13,need a special vaule stem if their CHROME THAT you see lost of 13,with black stems !!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

48rag said:


> check your vaule stems 13,need a special vaule stem if their CHROME THAT you see lost of 13,with black stems !!!


 oh ok kool thanks for the tip:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THATS WHY I ROLL 14s


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> are 13s suppost to have tubes? my ds didnt? any info...almost crashed cuz of this..
> View attachment 542109


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DANNYD của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DANNYD của jess000, trên Flickr


. Danny " D " we want to see the whole ride bro


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> THATS WHY I ROLL 14s


good point andy aha i roll on 14s too stocks..lol


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

14s


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice pics carnal omar :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> 14s


show off..race u with my 5.0 on 13s lol


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> show off..race u with my 5.0 on 13s lol


with my moonroof open bumping the oldies.:roflmao:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RIDES3 said:


> THATS WHY I ROLL 14s


Can't handle 13 " lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> . Danny " D " we want to see the whole ride bro



You need to leave the Valle and go to car shows in L.A to see the whole ride Bro


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

What to be or wan a be 13 " like the Old saying goes when you go black you don't come BACK LOL


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

uniques của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tijuas của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia29 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> You need to leave the Valle and go to car shows in L.A to see the whole ride Bro


WHY YOUR BRING TO USE THANKS !!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> WHY YOUR BRING TO USE THANKS !!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Do we have to copy LA OR do it Estillo Vallerio ???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia28 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Do we have to copy LA OR do it Estillo Vallerio ???


You copy L.A we do what ever we want!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia26 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia25 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia21 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia20 của jess000, trên Flickr


look familiar?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> familia20 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> look familiar?





o của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> You copy L.A we do what ever we want!


:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia19 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ovidia của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> :drama:


How were you grass hoppers when this rides were out ?? Which came first the chicken or the egg ? Ask the MAN THAT PAINT IT !!!!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ovidia của jess000, trên Flickr


Thanks bro going to make that shirt and poster. Dam dam


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skflyer done của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia3 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

elrey của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ALEXLA2 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ovidia của jess000, trên Flickr


 lowrider hot rods SS IMPALAS CK THE TWILITE ON TRU SPOKES


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> skflyer done của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

liftedd của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

time for nice ride this moring in a rag top


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

joanna của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> skflyer done của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​tttTTT*


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

*ott*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia33 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

V.C T.T.T


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: _* Life is Good *_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:rimshot:


----------



## nine4towncar (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope you guys can make it out


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

firme video ovi


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

classic68_fastback said:


> firme video ovi


MR MONTE SET THEM ON LAY IT LOW


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sunday Sep.23.2012 From 4pm-9pm
Desert Hot Springs Elks Lodge #2639 1st Annual Car & Truck Show
To Benifit Desert Hot Springs Eagles Jr All American Football Team
$10 car/Truck Entry Fee... Free To Public... $7 plate Chicken,Ribs,Steak
Awards Presented @7pm 
They Have 5 acres to Fill Lets Help em Do it... Off Pierson Between Little Morongo & Indian Canyon


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia30 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> View attachment 543609




_*NICE!*_


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*NICE!*_


thanks homie its getting there


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RF_RiDER said:


> Sunday Sep.23.2012 From 4pm-9pm
> Desert Hot Springs Elks Lodge #2639 1st Annual Car & Truck Show
> To Benifit Desert Hot Springs Eagles Jr All American Football Team
> $10 car/Truck Entry Fee... Free To Public... $7 plate Chicken,Ribs,Steak
> ...


 WILL HAVE TO CHECK IT OUT JUST FOR " SOME OF THOSE RIBS "


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> skflyer done của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> _*NEXT WEEK!!!!*_


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

RF_RiDER said:


> Sunday Sep.23.2012 From 4pm-9pm
> Desert Hot Springs Elks Lodge #2639 1st Annual Car & Truck Show
> To Benifit Desert Hot Springs Eagles Jr All American Football Team
> $10 car/Truck Entry Fee... Free To Public... $7 plate Chicken,Ribs,Steak
> ...


how much for bikes


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


RF_RiDER said:


> View attachment 543609


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> liftedd của jess000, trên Flickr


SICCMADE CUSTOMS ON THE CHROME......CAR LOOKS NICE....


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

RF_RiDER said:


> View attachment 543609


LOOKING GOOD PANCHITO....I NEED A CLOSE UP OF THE CHROME HOMEY....SICCMADE GOTS YOU COVERED ....


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


SICCMADE CUSTOMS AND A FEW LATINOS ON THE CHROME UNDIES...LOOKS GOOD MIKE.....


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

ABEL760 said:


> SICCMADE CUSTOMS AND A FEW LATINOS ON THE CHROME UNDIES...LOOKS GOOD MIKE.....[/QUOTE thanks for the help


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > skflyer done của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:thumbsup: good job MR MONTE thanks for keeping Lay it Low COACHELLA VALLEY alive !!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9233 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[
> 
> Party time with Uniques Car Club!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_9233 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 544324


i need parts 4 my 58 ........is it 4 for sale....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

nine4towncar said:


> View attachment 543402
> Hope you guys can make it out


rollerz only will be there ......


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 544321


.....


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5659 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## PELON 22 (May 1, 2012)

LOOKING TO BUY A "CLEAN" REAR PANEL INCASEING FOR A 62 IMPALA? N ALSO LOOKING TO TRADE SOME BLACK CENTER SPOKES FOR ALL CHROME SPOKES THERE 13" N LOOKING FOR 13" ASWELL GRACIAS. MY RIMS HAVE TIRES SO NEED TIRES TOO.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

PELON 22 said:


> LOOKING TO BUY A "CLEAN" REAR PANEL INCASEING FOR A 62 IMPALA? N ALSO LOOKING TO TRADE SOME BLACK CENTER SPOKES FOR ALL CHROME SPOKES THERE 13" N LOOKING FOR 13" ASWELL GRACIAS. MY RIMS HAVE TIRES SO NEED TIRES TOO.


Please excuse my ignorantes what is an incaseing ?


----------



## PELON 22 (May 1, 2012)

48rag said:


> Please excuse my ignorantes what is an incaseing ?


is the rear panel where the 3 lights go is the panel on the rear of the trunk!!!!


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

:420:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:wave: PUEZ QVO


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS cc :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

any body no about a car show or something going on for this mural the longest in calif


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

REBEL 1962 SSIMPALA MINE NOT URS SO FK WAT U THINK


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HAVE A GREAT DAY TO THE TOP


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

V.C T.T.T we got some nice rides out there


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*City Cruisers made it to Central Califas for the RezMade Show nice---*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*City Cruisers made it to Central Califas for the RezMade Show nice---*_


to the top 
post up if want company would like to go to show up there


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

its gona be a  wk end


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

have BOMB DAY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


More pics of this one


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*NICE FLICKS CLAUDIO! KEEP 'EM COMING!* :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BLUE1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wheely bar


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

alrato have another BOMB DAY!!!!:ninja:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

VALLEY DE COACHELLA DOES ANY ONE HAVE PIC S OF FRANKIE'S 65? IMPALA Aka JAWS CITY CRUSISERS IT WAS IN A VEDIO FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT REMBER MTV VEDIOS


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia4 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skflyer done của jess_* 

SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW--------------*_


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

48rag said:


> VALLEY DE COACHELLA DOES ANY ONE HAVE PIC S OF FRANKIE'S 65? IMPALA Aka JAWS CITY CRUSISERS IT WAS IN A VEDIO FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT REMBER MTV VEDIOS


Yea that was a tom petty video ... I can try to get a pic from frank


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

It was in a small pic couple of issues a go in Lowrider mag remembering the past ..... By the way 65 alive is in this months issue if you guys didn't know


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

92262 said:


> Yea that was a tom petty video ... I can try to get a pic from frank


Yes that the video


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> skflyer done của jess_*
> 
> SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW---------TTT FOR THE VALLEROS
> 
> *_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Good job KINGS good show !!!


----------



## latincruiser (May 30, 2007)

PALOMINO'S PRIDE /BACK IN THE DAY/ JOHNNY'S BURRITOS!!




OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's some pics of Inferno II that i took at the Woodland show....


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Here's some pics of Inferno II that i took at the Woodland show....


 nice piks homie. Congrats to gene on INFERNO 2 best of show & Orlando on that sik azz paint job hands down the best painter in the Valle.$RFFR$


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> nice piks homie. Congrats to gene on INFERNO 2 best of show & Orlando on that sik azz paint job hands down the best painter in the Valle.$RFFR$


X100


----------



## KRAZY V.I. (May 2, 2008)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


>


:thumbsup:congrats on the win Gene c u guys in Vegas.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> [/
> 
> _*Great pics Archuleta---------------- Great Job on the Custom paint Orlando and crew--*_


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

What's up Street Kingz an Street Queenz it was a good show this weekend thanks to all the clubs an solo rides that came through.Big ups to all the other Street Kingz chapter for all the help


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

48rag said:


> Good job KINGS good show !!!


gracias to all clubs and out of town clubs for showing up u guy's made it a good show.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

had a firme time at the street kings show yesterday


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skevent của jess000, trên Flickr


skevent2 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skevent1 của jess000, trên Flickr


skevent3 của jess000, trên Flickr


SKEVENT6 của jess000, trên Flickr


SKEVENT7 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice pictures been waiting allday u know you get down on all pics


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

OMAR TRECE Famila Grafix in the house T.T.T


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:thumbsup: GOOD JOB KINGS NICE SHOW !!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> nice piks homie. Congrats to gene on INFERNO 2 best of show & Orlando on that sik azz paint job hands down the best painter in the Valle.$RFFR$


GRACIAS LET WAIT AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS AM READY FOR ANOTHER FIRME WEEKEND. 12 HOUR DRIVE SUCKS ALL THE WAY TO SACRAMENTO CA...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKEVENT14 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> had a firme time at the street kings show yesterday


LOOKS LIKE 4 ENTRIES 4 TROPHIES.......ESTAN PERONES...ROLLERZ ONLY.......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Nobody logs in no more-----------*_


There are currently 18 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 16 guests)

OMAR TRECE 
justus


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

It was good seeing you at the show Orlando, :thumbsup:
I was very impress on the work you guys did on Inferno II!!!!





RO INDIO 321 said:


> GRACIAS LET WAIT AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS AM READY FOR ANOTHER FIRME WEEKEND. 12 HOUR DRIVE SUCKS ALL THE WAY TO SACRAMENTO CA...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> It was good seeing you at the show Orlando, :thumbsup:
> I was very impress on the work you guys did on Inferno II!!!!


THANKS BRO SEE YOU IN VAGAS.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Here's some pics of Inferno II that i took at the Woodland show....


PRODUCTO DEL VALLE DE COACHELLA.....


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> THANKS BRO SEE YOU IN VAGAS.....


Can't argue with that Orlando job well done !!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

the homie who took this pik got down


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

latincruiser said:


> PALOMINO'S PRIDE /BACK IN THE DAY/ JOHNNY'S BURRITOS!!


OLD SCHOOL RIGHT HERE..ALONG WITH SOME POOR SIDE OF TOWN....AND JOHNNYS IS STILL KICKIN ON "D" ST....I WANT SOME FRIES WITH CHEESE AND A PIZZA POCKET NOW AND A SWEET TEA TO WASH IT ALL DOWN THE B-TOWN WAY....


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

paint and upholstery coachella, built in az


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

51gjr said:


> paint and upholstery coachella, built in az


_*
YOUR NEW CUSTOM LOGO AND THE CUSTOM GLASS ETCH ALL IN THE INDIO-VALLE DE COACHELLA-RIVERSIDE COUNTY-SOUTHERN CALIFORINA-US OF A BABY GOOD BUILD GENNE INFERNO II 

LOTS OF DRIVING TO GET THIS DONE BUT IT'S ALL FOR YOUR LOVE OF LOWRIDERS BRO GOOD JOB-----*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE MURALS CAME OUT SICK TO PERFECT DESIGN


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey all, just posted the pics i took at the WOodland show, click the link below...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-9.html#post15992192


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Hey all, just posted the pics i took at the WOodland show, click the link below...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-9.html#post15992192


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


> paint and upholstery coachella, built in az


thats what completes a car paint and upholstery ........bad ass paint job....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


> paint and upholstery coachella, built in az


murals cali,pinstriping cali ,paint cali,upholstery cali,engraving salas cali,crome speedy cali..assembly perfect kolors cali....an thank pat for detail...from cali...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> murals cali,pinstriping cali ,paint cali,upholstery cali,engraving salas cali,crome speedy cali..assembly perfect kolors cali....an thank pat for detail...from cali...


 cali built..nice work


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

pinstriping cali :roflmao: 
an thank pat for detail:rimshot:  



RO INDIO 321 said:


> murals cali,pinstriping cali ,paint cali,upholstery cali,engraving salas cali,crome speedy cali..assembly perfect kolors cali....an thank pat for detail...from cali...


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

INFERNO 2


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

INFERNO 2


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

http://youtu.be/KSzUg-baW-Q
just having a little fun!!!:drama:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> murals cali,pinstriping cali ,paint cali,upholstery cali,engraving salas cali,crome speedy cali..assembly perfect kolors cali....an thank pat for detail...from cali...


hydros cali....your tio..


----------



## MANIACO 760 (Apr 25, 2012)

MANIACOS TTMFT:machinegun:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

$$$ from AZ.:twak:



RO INDIO 321 said:


> hydros cali....your tio..


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

chalán from cali....


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Piquete from Az.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

*picket :dunno:*













krysler300 said:


> Piquete from Az.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Is Rollerz only having a show this year


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lagente1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Is Rollerz only having a show this year


Yes Sir flyer up soon----------------- first week of Dec.


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> PRODUCTO DEL VALLE DE COACHELLA.....


Bad ass ride! Nice meeting u guys up in woodland, see u guys soon. me saludas al de los raspados


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DELVALLE của jess000, trên Flickr


_*At the StreetKingz Car Show*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bambammm của jess000, trên Flickr


_*
Bam-Bams Caddie and Trini's 67 SS Convertible*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

babyjoe của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skplaqued của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sksusan của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

oscarr của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


> *picket :dunno:*


say it out loud ...orlando es mi piquete.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

parrandero said:


> Bad ass ride! Nice meeting u guys up in woodland, see u guys soon. me saludas al de los raspados


simon carnal it was firme meeting you. see you in vegas que no.......simon yo te saluda al raspadero....i vamonos por la vanburen .......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Is Rollerz only having a show this year


flyer soon homie....


----------



## nine4towncar (Jun 8, 2012)

What up Coachella Valley? Showin some luv from Blythe!


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

nine4towncar said:


> What up Coachella Valley? Showin some luv from Blythe!


:wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

51gjr said:


>


NICE


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> flyer soon homie....


Hey cabron, let me know if you need help again. 

Check your PM's too.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

turtlerf said:


> Hey cabron, let me know if you need help again.
> 
> Check your PM's too.



HAHAHAHA YOU KNOW HE'S GONNA CALL A WEEK BEFORE THE SHOW--------------------


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> HAHAHAHA YOU KNOW HE'S GONNA CALL A WEEK BEFORE THE SHOW--------------------



Naw man be cool, its more like a week and a half. :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Here's some pics of Inferno II that i took at the Woodland show....


very nice !!!
saving my $$$$$ for PERFCET COLORS paint job looks FIRMES INFERNO 2


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

turtlerf said:


> Hey cabron, let me know if you need help again.
> 
> Check your PM's too.


ok tommorow...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

51gjr said:


>


el chalan.............


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:twak::nono:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​tttTTTttt*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

que onda omar :wave: que dicen los envidiosos :drama:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Anything goin down in indio tonite??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DROPED của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

dreamer03 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DRAG1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bambammm của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

v.c T.T.TtttT.T.T v.c


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

Bambam an Big Trini looking clean nice pic T.T.T


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> lagente1 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> _*Line them up-----------*_


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

48rag said:


> :facepalm:why why do you what to start shit I guess since you in Mexicali it easy have a nice day


if you think I'm talking about you is your problem not mine,the world doesn't spin around you.......


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

javib760 said:


>


That's a good pik homie


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

great kick back nothing but pre 70s real cars real time macines


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1900s SCOOL next to some OLD S COOL cars TO THE TOP FOR PRE 70S CARS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NICE THIS CAR COULD HAVE BEEN PARKED NEXT TO THIS SCOOL BACK IN THE 1950S


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THIS PIC WAS TAKEN 196OS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COACHELA 6 ST 1956


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1960S CHEVY CAR EXIBITION


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

XMAS 1968 MIAN ST INDIO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> NICE THIS CAR COULD HAVE BEEN PARKED NEXT TO THIS SCOOL BACK IN THE 1950S
> 
> 
> _*BAD ASS PICS HOMEBOY*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > NICE THIS CAR COULD HAVE BEEN PARKED NEXT TO THIS SCOOL BACK IN THE 1950S
> ...


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.407087252690612.93891.385471004852237&type=3



_*P*__*ics from our show*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> if you think I'm talking about you is your problem not mine,the world doesn't spin around you.......


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > lagente1 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

1 more day till Vegas


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

THIS IS THE AFTER SHOW CONCERT..


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

DOES ANY ONE WHO IS THE PERSON THAT PAST THAT LOVE LOWRIDERS 99.5 dedicated Lowrider to him ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DA HITTA said:


> THIS IS THE AFTER SHOW CONCERT..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8051241843/" said:


> [/URL]
> lagente1 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> _*Line them up-----------*_


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

que onda omar :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> que onda omar :wave:


_*Aqui nomas carnal y tu todo bien?*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:rimshot: what up bobby


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

???


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


> DOES ANY ONE WHO IS THE PERSON THAT PAST THAT LOVE LOWRIDERS 99.5 dedicated Lowrider to him ?


 ???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt*


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Aqui nomas carnal y tu todo bien?*_


simon carnal :thumbsup: aqui viendo las pendejadas que ponen los envidiosos


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> simon carnal :thumbsup: aqui viendo las pendejadas que ponen los envidiosos



_*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH NO PUES SI---------------*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

oscarr của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

babyjoe của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH NO PUES SI---------------*_


ya te la sabes verdad carnal


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8051241843/" said:
> 
> 
> > [/URL]
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DA HITTA said:
> 
> 
> > THIS IS THE AFTER SHOW CONCERT..
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:worship: So who's in LAS VERGAS ?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*ttt*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 553352
pic from vegas


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY. Valle de Coachella jus got Vegas puro pari tyme


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY. Valle de Coachella jus got Vegas puro pari tyme


Where's solito lol g luck guyz RO


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Indio123 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY. Valle de Coachella jus got Vegas puro pari tyme


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

themadmexican said:


>


GOOD JOB ROLERZ


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*WHERE'S EVERYONE AT?*


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 553461
> 
> 
> *WHERE'S EVERYONE AT?*


stuck @ home 'cause the wife fucked up the car.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Good morning valley got picture coming from Vegas viva E-mail hope you enjoy


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Hope you like


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

No need to go to vegas wen vegas is right here


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

* :nicoderm: *FIRRME PICS *48rag!*


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

Forsale 8k obo all og runs and drives perfect 760 409 8926


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

INFERNO1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*AT A STORE NEAR YOU lowridermag.*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> View attachment 553999
> 
> *AT A STORE NEAR YOU lowridermag.*


_*Got mine Homie good job Valle de Coachella TTT


*_
BEN 1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> INFERNO1 của jess000, trên Flickr


 what's ancheta works ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

61neb said:


> View attachment 553999
> 
> *AT A STORE NEAR YOU lowridermag.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

INFERNO5 của jess000, trên Flickr


INFERNO4 của jess000, trên Flickr


INFERNO3 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 554007


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice day LC 's


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE PICS 48RAG


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

[video]Choose file[/video]


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

THANK's history tell it the way we live


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia7 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> what's ancheta works ?


_*A guy who take's his own pic's *_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

dreamer03 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

INFERNO II của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Add an Image from your computer
Allowed Filetypes: jpg, jpeg, png, gif

Upload (s)


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Got mine Homie good job Valle de Coachella TTT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY. Valle de Coachella jus got Vegas puro pari tyme


4 cars from the coachella valley rollerz only .........63 impala 2nd place & EL trecintos 2nd place ...GOOD JOB CAMARADAS....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Look i learned how to upload videos------------------

*<strong><em><span style="font-family:book antiqua;"><font size="7"><span style="color:#000080;">


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> INFERNO II của jess000, trên Flickr


JUST GOT BACK FROM VEGAS FIRME TIME....INFERNO 2 'bomb of the year' 2012 title....
ANOTHER PERFECT KOLORS PAINT JOB.......







\


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 4 cars from the coachella valley rollerz only .........63 impala 2nd place & EL trecintos 2nd place ...GOOD JOB CAMARADAS....


_*GOOD JOB ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA*_


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Lowrider Magazine Las Vegas Supershow 10/14/12 pics.....Pls click link below


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-9.html#post16036330


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Lowrider Magazine Las Vegas Supershow 10/14/12 pics.....Pls click link below
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-9.html#post16036330


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

carlos 63 impala at the las vegas super show 2012 ....
ROLLERZ ONLY DE VC..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

61neb said:


> View attachment 553999
> 
> *AT A STORE NEAR YOU lowridermag.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

got to like a work truck


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

. Good morning VC !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​tttTTT*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Firrme Pic Claudio! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

good morning valle ready for imperial this weekend


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Lowrider Magazine LasVegas SuperShow 2012 pics.....Photos by Ancheta Workshop.


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Great pics-*_


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice rides


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8051241843/" said:
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*OTT :nicoderm:*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

NICE PICS *Ancheta Workshop!
:thumbsup:*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> NICE PICS *Ancheta Workshop!
> :thumbsup:*


THAT 's is what you call a pro job !!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

oscarr của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bambammm của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

babyjoe của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 556416
> 
> 
> *OTT :nicoderm:*


I more of the FLORES PRODUTION !!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lagente1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

ONE MORE OF FLORES PRODUCTIONS !!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> lagente1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BLUE1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:naughty::sprint:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


>


:thumbsup: firmes


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

VEGAS GETTING READY FOR R.O TOY DRIVE WITH SOME UPGRADES IN STORE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > lagente1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

48rag said:


> View attachment 556874


HERE'S SOME MORE *48rag






*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

WHATS UP COACHELLA VALLEY? WHO'S HEADING OUT TO THE LA GENTE SHOW TOMORROW?


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

latino classics on the road to imperial lets put it down valle coachella


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3115 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

who took most members at the la gente show .....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

INFERNO 2 TOOK HOME BEST OF SHOW BOMB ,AND BEST HYDRALICS.....CONGRATS ******......ROLLERZ ONLY.......LA GENTE CAR SHOW


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> who took most members at the la gente show .....


Crowed with 25 rides Latino's with 15 3 towed and the rest a good 2 1/2 hour cruse ever one home by 10 pm


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 557790


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

TopDogg said:


>


Thanks


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Glad you like the pics. The LC members were pretty cool.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

1FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

3FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

4FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

7FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


6FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr



5FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

8FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


9FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

10FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice pics Omar.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

11FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> Nice pics
> 
> _*THANK'S TopDogg*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

12FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

Hell Of A Day Yesterday At The Show
LC Took 15 Cars And Came Home With 8 Trophies Not Bad At All!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

13FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

14FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2956 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2949 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

16FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

missed a great show thats a nice drive there to imperial... see you at DESERT DREAMS show


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3319 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3162 của jess000, trên Flickr
*Estilo Vallero Valle de Coachella C.C*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3115 của jess000, trên Flic*Familia C.C Valle de Coachella*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3070 của jess000, trên Flickr
*Unicos C.C Valle de Coachella*


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

48rag said:


> View attachment 557819
> View attachment 557820


Any bigger pics


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3275 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3274 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DDFAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3064 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3063 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)

*Viejitos Valle De Coachella 5th Anniversary*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX OUTSIDERS của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMGRAFF của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Any bigger pics


Trying to fig it out I am an old dog no one wants to show and old dog a new trick if you know back me up one day you might need an old dog to teach you an old trick .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

15FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2986 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2989 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

19FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 558313
dam SLEEPING BEAUTY is a wake FIRST place street custom LA GENTE CAR SHOW I am going to change her name to from the BEAUTY to THE OLD DOG all the way to IMPERIAL on 13"


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

20 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

18FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DESERT DREAMS FLYER 2012 1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Dan homes don't you think I about time you get rid of the CAMERA AND SEND FIRA ON YOU RIDE GROW UP OR MAKE YOUR CHOICE WHAT YOU WANT TO BE SO THE VALLEY CAN HAVE SOME PEACE :twak:


_*Chinga tu madre Ovidio Flores*_


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo omar :wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

IS THERE A DATE ON THE ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW YET? DEC?


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PeterViejitosVc said:


> *Viejitos Valle De Coachella 5th Anniversary*
> 
> View attachment 558217
> 
> ...


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up ovi first place big dogg congrats latino classics in the house


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX20 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> FAMILIAGRAFIX20 của jess000, trên Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up ovi first place big dogg congrats latino classics in the house


Es todo ovidio/Latino classics


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttttt*


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle good morning


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up valle


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

firme pics primo keep them coming


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 558757


nice malibu


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*LATINO CLASSICS OTT! :nicoderm:

30+ years...STILL GROWING...AND STILL GOING!*


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

Getting ready for the Atzlan Show nov 11 whos down to Roll Valle Coachella...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Thee LATINO's at LA GENTE SHOW 10-20-12


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

chrome g-body arms if anyones wants to buy located in Blythe contact Huero (760)412-3122


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up valle


Nice pic's dam that LATINO bomb looks good


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

desertboy760 said:


> Getting ready for the Atzlan Show nov 11 whos down to Roll Valle Coachella...


STREET KINGZ CC is always down to roll to chikali


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> STREET KINGZ CC is always down to roll to chikali


sk chicali style


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 558761


78


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> chrome g-body arms if anyones wants to buy located in Blythe contact Huero (760)412-3122





how much?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

noreaga said:


> how much?


$350 you pick up in Blythe


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wat up homies.. 
check it out on Dec.15 desert hot springs will be having their holiday parade and Royal Fantasies will be particapating in it.. If there are any other clubs that would like to join us please PM me up so we can arrange it or vist the desert hot springs chamber of comerce to download and enrty form and return it before Oct.19 Looking forward to having some nice cars out there


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Nice


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

48rag said:


> View attachment 560048


whats up 48 you found tupac and osama hanging out at the la gente show


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up 48 you found tupac and osama hanging out at the la gente show


They were at the after party


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

48rag said:


> View attachment 560048


 ahaha!:roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

i got oem fillers for sale for a 100 81-83












pm


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Ovi


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

. Our new addition to the Latino line up lets all give him a congrats he came a long way


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


>




_*NICE City Cruisers C.C THE ONLY CLUB FROM THE 80'S THAT THROW CAR SHOW FROM THE GET GO- And still one of the best show's in the Valle de Coachella*_


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*NICE City Cruisers C.C THE ONLY CLUB FROM THE 80'S THAT THROW CAR SHOW FROM THE GET GO- And still one of the best show's in the Valle de Coachella*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*NICE City Cruisers C.C THE ONLY CLUB FROM THE 80'S THAT THROW CAR SHOW FROM THE GET GO- And still one of the best show's in the Valle de Coachella*_


That's my primos wagon top right corner and the homie tony patitas grand prix i have pics of those cars from late 80s when they were part of New Illusions


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

48rag said:


> View attachment 560394
> View attachment 560395
> . Our new addition to the Latino line up lets all give him a congrats he came a long way


I second that !!!!! big prop's to fern dog car came out firme


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*NICE City Cruisers C.C THE ONLY CLUB FROM THE 80'S THAT THROW CAR SHOW FROM THE GET GO- And still one of the best show's in the Valle de Coachella*_


Not one of the best show's in the valley!! THEE BEST SHOW IN THE VALLEY got to give credit where credit is due, thats a real car show


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes sir if it wasn't for Frank and his club LOWRIDING in the valley would have not be what it is today !!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

If GENTE from the VC only new the history between the the Flores bro and him .


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> sk chicali style


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> :thumbsup::yes:


a huevo brother


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> That's my primos wagon top right corner and the homie tony patitas grand prix i have pics of those cars from late 80s when they were part of New Illusions


post them :yes:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

just sharing pics that a homie sent me


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

CAR ALMOST READY FOR PAINT.. FINALLY


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

CHICHI62 said:


> View attachment 561136
> CAR ALMOST READY FOR PAINT.. FINALLY


Nice Duce what color?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

CHICHI62 said:


> View attachment 561136
> CAR ALMOST READY FOR PAINT.. FINALLY


Nice moon roof


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

firme pics 48rag and thank you and all the latino classics family for help and support on putting her back together 1968 impala aka no que no


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3261 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3260 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3239 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3235 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3229 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3215 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3206 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3203 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3201 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3184 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3172 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3166 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3161 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3160 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3150 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3123 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3121 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3117 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3115 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3110 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3103 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3099 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3094 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3092 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3071 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3068 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3061 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3058 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3038 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3036 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2992 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2982 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2979 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2962 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

:thumbsup: Nice pics Omar!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2949 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2940 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_2935 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Straight 66 said:


> :thumbsup: Nice pics Omar!!


_*Charlie's Monte is looking Good-*_


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup- it came out looking good.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2920 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2909 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CHICHI62 said:


> View attachment 561136
> CAR ALMOST READY FOR PAINT.. FINALLY


looks good....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

BREAK TIME.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2949 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

CHICHI62 said:


> View attachment 561136
> CAR ALMOST READY FOR PAINT.. FINALLY


LOOKIN' GOOD LOUIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMGRAFF của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

16FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

15FAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3000 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2989 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​tttTTTttt*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2986 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2982 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2979 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2977 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RichesHD by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3261 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt*


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

RF_RiDER said:


> Wat up homies..
> check it out on Dec.15 desert hot springs will be having their holiday parade and Royal Fantasies will be particapating in it.. If there are any other clubs that would like to join us please PM me up so we can arrange it or vist the desert hot springs chamber of comerce to download and enrty form and return it before Oct.19 Looking forward to having some nice cars out there


Valley's Finest, Desert Boyz, Valle Style, and Ondiados Have all Confirmed they will be in there... Anyone else reply with a number of cars and bikes... TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Some funky rides 48rag get down


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*


FTL------



*
IMG_3260 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


Anyone have a smaller pic of this car may camera takes them Hi Res and i need a small one to keep up with the new style i'm a lil New School-


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3239 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3235 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Straight 66 said:


> View attachment 563246


Nice pic's straight 66


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Don't need your help reposting my pics ESA go back to your sorry ass pics ​Ovidio Flores*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *Don't need your help reposting my pics ESA go back to your sorry ass pics ​Ovidio Flores*


Your why yours ? I just found them on the net !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Your why yours ? I just found them on the net !


My name is on them pendejo


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Dam Mr mont your getting to be a Pro !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3215 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 563658


:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> My name is on them pendejo


I didn't see Omarcitio on I will delete them !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3203 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3201 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3123 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

my homie Chuck doe e-mails this pic


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

one more form homie Chuck Doe


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

. Good night VC !


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

48rag said:


> Nice pic's straight 66


 Thanks bro, only wish I knew how to make them bigger like the valle homies on here... maybe I'll learn someday!!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Straight 66 said:


> Thanks bro, only wish I knew how to make them bigger like the valle homies on here... maybe I'll learn someday!!!


Let me know if you find out we must has to be photographers with a high " res " camera .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Let me know if you find out we must has to be photographers with a high " res " camera .


_*So you demand you Club Members to put your stroller in your trunk and change your diapers ,But you can't ask them how to make your picture bigger.
Everyone of you members that post pics know how to ask them. *__*OVI
*__*Who do you call when you need need help changing a tire?*_


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

good morning valle coachella its friday about time


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up 48rag which car are you going to cruise this weekend the rag or hard top thats firme u have a couple of cars to choose from homie


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

TTT for Friday


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3115 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up 48rag which car are you going to cruise this weekend the rag or hard top thats firme u have a couple of cars to choose from homie


Took the rag out to pick up a new Dvr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*So you demand you Club Members to put your stroller in your trunk and change your diapers ,But you can't ask them how to make your picture bigger.
> Everyone of you members that post pics know how to ask them. *__*OVI
> *__*Who do you call when you need need help changing a tire?*_


 IT ALL ABOUT LOVE !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> IT ALL ABOUT LOVE !!!


:thumbsup: SURE BOB!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3103 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3103 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


nice


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

48rag said:


> Dam Mr mont your getting to be a Pro !!!


THANKS *48rag*...I'M TRYING ESE! STILL WORKING ON A FEW MORE PICS!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*OTT
:thumbsup:*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3260 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3260 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


 ha ha


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

. With his help THEN IT WILL BE MY TURN HA HA


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

my new shirt


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha you can show a or lead a horse to water but when a horse a bozo bozo he is ha haha haha hahaha aha ah


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

crusing any in palmas gona slap on my 13 real DAYTONS GONA CLONE THE REBEL INTO A SS LOWRIDER IMPALA ................ FOR A BIT .............I ALWAYS GO BACK TO STOCK ...................ANY CRUSING TONITE OH WAIT I AM


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COLO PA LOS CULEROS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ASS 4 ASSHOLES


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LICK IF U LIKE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SAME ASS AN AS SAME


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SMELLS LIKE AN ASS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

I GUESS A CAR FORUMS REQUIRES AN ASS EVRYONE NEEDS 1 OR HAS 1


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW PAGE SAME ASS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

GET ITASS SOME DONT SOME DO ASS K


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*HAHAHAHAHAH---I GET IT -------​ IF THE ONE SHOE FIT WEAR IT HAHAHAHHAHAHA-------------------- *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3319 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3136 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

who takes rims apart n puts back together in the valle ? wana crome a set i have or cheeper to buy new chinas?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ANY GOT A WELDER 4 SALE LOOKING TO BUY EVEN NEW USED


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> who takes rims apart n puts back together in the valle ? wana crome a set i have or cheeper to buy new chinas?


cheaper to buy a set..450 a set..to take them apart it $200..chrome $300 put them back together $200..$700 if not more..if they do it right with no leaks..


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​WOW TTT-TTT-TTT-TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RichesHD by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRUNK by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKEVENT14 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKEVENT13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skcaddi by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9361 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9310 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9214 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> skcaddi by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9105 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9066 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 564561


Dam high res camera ?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 564561


Dam can some one top that SHIT ?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> cheaper to buy a set..450 a set..to take them apart it $200..chrome $300 put them back together $200..$700 if not more..if they do it right with no leaks..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

serius buyers pedal car for sale 60s 70s got to see no dents all there..... got schwinn bike 2003 made in china springer fork small tire banana seat ape hangers for sale


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OG LOWRIDERS bike swing bondo done by Paint and body work done by VICTOR $ 350. 00 not no " CHINA " true SHWING "


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PhotoFunia-a46b7f by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PhotoFunia-a4b21e_o by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PhotoFunia-a4a02b by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

best bomb by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

48rag said:


> Dam high res camera ?


Dont spend my money on a camera ,i will spend it on my CAR lmfao


----------



## nine4towncar (Jun 8, 2012)

Here we go fellas this coming weekend, hope to see you guys out there, it's gonna be good weather, good scene and good people. Come out and join us.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 564271


Great pic......


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I WILL BE THERE


nine4towncar said:


> View attachment 564757
> 
> Here we go fellas this coming weekend, hope to see you guys out there, it's gonna be good weather, good scene and good people. Come out and join us.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> I WILL BE THERE


lucky wish i can go.:banghead:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> serius buyers pedal car for sale 60s 70s got to see no dents all there..... got schwinn bike 2003 made in china springer fork small tire banana seat ape hangers for sale


HOW MUCH BRO...GET AT ME IM INTERESTED...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> PhotoFunia-a4a02b by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 you don't mine if I share these Picts ?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


> OG LOWRIDERS bike swing bondo done by Paint and body work done by VICTOR $ 350. 00 not no " CHINA " true SHWING "


Ottt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PhotoFunia-adb80d by familiagrafix, on Flickr

48RAG-


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> you don't mine if I share these Picts ?




SHARE THIS:finger:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SHARE THIS:finger:


He'll no that going to be one of theses say thank ?!,..


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

P


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ovi by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BeFunky_16FAMILIAGRAFIX by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BLUE13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BOMBB by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

low_26 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TWILIGHT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

4 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

7 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

8 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

9 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

10 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

11 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

12 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Dam I got to take a piss lol


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

FYI if pic's are small just chick on them !


----------



## nine4towncar (Jun 8, 2012)

RIDES3 said:


> I WILL BE THERE


TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> HOW MUCH BRO...GET AT ME IM INTERESTED...


 damm poupular forum almost did see this......able ill call u and send a pic of bike sold the tricycle airplane wings you guys missed this bikes are NOT CLONE BIKES LIKE AZTLAN OR OG LOWRIDER BIKES .........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1214 PG:facepalm:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:barf:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

DAM I WANA KILL TIME HERE BUT I HAVE TO GO WORK AMEN !!!!!!!:ninja::rant::werd::yessad::h5:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

3 WOMENS BIKE SCWHINN BIKES FOR SALE 1 SCHWINN 10 SPEED CLEEN OG MUST SEE NEED TIRES......... PM #


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

DAVID WAS UP LOKO !


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

How many wish u could turn back time and kept some of cars you had?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

how many of you wish u lived with ur parents?I do I had 3 cars all on daytons haters modivated me (actually it was my jefito did pay him rent)


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wast ur fav lowrider
My 1972 impala


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Best way to start a 216 motor ? Never being started in 10 yrs motor free. Real car guys help?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Best way to take trim on 1962 impala need to replace and properly seal wind shield and back window


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Would you rather cruise a OG or o lowrider


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ha lowrider automotive fourm
Made to be on top
MTBOT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

M T B O T


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Leaders don't follow


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Haters modivate me


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

If you don't hit switch u don't get the bitch


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Do it low n slow


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hoppers like it face down ass up


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lili kids fav saying............hop it!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Parked in the garage. The best


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MAE TO BE ON TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RAIDERS haters modivate me


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Are cars from this date 20 yrs old considered classics or is there a certain yr they are considered recycle applikance 88 n down classics ? Is yours a classic or a decoration in ur garage


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

M T BE ON TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok no I really got work


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lunch time killing it on lait low


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Why come gbodys if with crome n nice paints resale is only under 4500$


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Blue book say my truck ESE10 only worth 1000 if lucky shit my 13 wothr more.......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

If you own yuor car for more than 5 yrs n parked formore than 10 and haven't done upgrades.........you got the right to say "haters modivte" all others appriciate


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yea ! No girls in this fourm not like comadrebook


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Car shop talk fourms
MADE TO BE ON TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

crusing n boosing


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Dam vato u goin C-nile on us or wat??
LOL


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Why come gbodys if with crome n nice paints resale is only under 4500$


what g body are u looking at? then ill tell you why..a ls starts at 4500.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

oviff by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Are cars from this date 20 yrs old considered classics or is there a certain yr they are considered recycle applikance 88 n down classics ? Is yours a classic or a decoration in ur garage





AT LEAST IF YOU HAVE KIDS LET THEM RIDE THEM-


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

I got a qustion..is my regal worth more to leave my 5.0L engine..or change the to 3.8L..I want v6 so when i start swinging my regal this summer..


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> what g body are u looking at? then ill tell you why..a ls starts at 4500.


OH YEAH....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Dam vato u goin C-nile on us or wat??
> LOL


Lolo this is a car lowrider fourm with no comadres here
Just try to make pg 1240 more interesting did see anybody in palmas this wk crusing cruzed the nieghbor hoods abc streets cat city ......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> what g body are u looking at? then ill tell you why..a ls starts at 4500.


Some one on here trade me my junk 41 for a clean g body reagal hydros clean paint he's asking 7000 but can't sell it .....so he wants to trade .......isn't blue value on 8os cars like 1500 paint n crome have no resale value


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> I got a qustion..is my regal worth more to leave my 5.0L engine..or change the to 3.8L..I want v6 so when i start swinging my regal this summer..


5.0 ? Nascar maybe its better as a hot rod


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> OH YEAH....


Able need ur # so I can send pic of bike


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> what g body are u looking at? then ill tell you why..a ls starts at 4500.


I think a couple here sold for under 3500 monte n cutlas


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

M T B O T


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 5.0 ? Nascar maybe its better as a hot rod


ahaha yea its has a 5.0 that im dieing to trade for v6..its fast..i have to check my 13s to see if there on good:facepalm:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ABEL760 said:


> OH YEAH....


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> I think a couple here sold for under 3500 monte n cutlas


money hungery i guess..hard times..i dont sell any more..i trade..:biggrin:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

.






FAMILIA FLORES "LATINO CLASSICS" POR VIDA


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> DAVID WAS UP LOKO !


was up claudio what u been up to ese


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo david :wave: whazz up my brother


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> was up claudio what u been up to ese


kick E andola kids sports keep me buzy....weres ur 54 dont see in the neihbor hood got in SD


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

firme pics rick get down homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Lolo this is a car lowrider fourm with no comadres here
> Just try to make pg 1240 more interesting did see anybody in palmas this wk crusing cruzed the nieghbor hoods abc streets cat city ......


Who's lolo??:dunno: LOL yea i hit you up on facebook and i didnt here back so we didnt go out there:facepalm:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

U


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Indio123 said:


>


:squint: damn nasty razer burn


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Indio123 said:


>


Is that Simon? Lol...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

BAJITOS63 said:


> Is that Simon? Lol...


:roflmao:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Who's lolo??:dunno: LOL yea i hit you up on facebook and i didnt here back so we didnt go out there:facepalm:


 LOL ha did make to palmas didnt want to go ......some parade going on


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

There are currently 30 users browsing this thread (1 member 29 )


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Ott


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*SWITCH HAPPY HYDRAULICS* *760 698-2168
*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2977 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## Low-and-slow49 (Dec 28, 2011)

Im painting my steering wheel and already sanded it down. But what kind of primer should i use for hard plastic? Does any body know?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Ott


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 567219


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Low-and-slow49 said:


> Im painting my steering wheel and already sanded it down. But what kind of primer should i use for hard plastic? Does any body know?


maybe use flexable primer..or some adhesion promoter and primer filler..


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Low-and-slow49 (Dec 28, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> maybe use flexable primer..or some adhesion promoter and primer filler..


Well flexible primer would be good on rubber cuz it has to flex but the steering wheel is a hard plastic. I was hoping epoxy primer would work since i have some left over. Ill post the results.


----------



## Low-and-slow49 (Dec 28, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Best way to start a 216 motor ? Never being started in 10 yrs motor free. Real car guys help?


Haha vato i was readn some back pages and saw u havn a forum discussion with urself. Sucks tryn to find someone that knows cars in the C.V section. Its puro free advertising and same old ass pics ovr and ovr and over. Call me and ill go over to start ur car i have new extra plugs, points distributer and rotor. We just have to check the pila and ur wires.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Low-and-slow49 said:


> Haha vato i was readn some back pages and saw u havn a forum discussion with urself. Sucks tryn to find someone that knows cars in the C.V section. Its puro free advertising and same old ass pics ovr and ovr and over. Call me and ill go over to start ur car i have new extra plugs, points distributer and rotor. We just have to check the pila and ur wires.


ITS ON WRITING NOW IMA TAKE A DR TO THE VILLAGE IN BANNING FOR SOME GOOD CARNE ESTRADA....



beentheredonethat6 said:


> There are currently 30 users browsing this thread (1 member 29 )


THIS IS WHY NO BODY LOGS ON NO BODY WATS TO NO THERE ON HERE (I GUESS) SO YOU NO ME ....
I ALWAYS TALK TO MY SELF WHEN I NEED PROFESIONAL ADVICE !!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Low-and-slow49 said:


> Haha vato i was readn some back pages and saw u havn a forum discussion with urself. Sucks tryn to find someone that knows cars in the C.V section. Its puro free advertising and same old ass pics ovr and ovr and over. Call me and ill go over to start ur car i have new extra plugs, points distributer and rotor. We just have to check the pila and ur wires.


POMONA NEXT MONTH LES BBQ LES ROLL THE 1962 TIME MACHINE UP THERE ..........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ANY BODY SOME METAL WANA GET RID OF 3X3 PIECE


----------



## Low-and-slow49 (Dec 28, 2011)

you know im always down for pomona.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ITS ON WRITING NOW IMA TAKE A DR TO THE VILLAGE IN BANNING FOR SOME GOOD CARNE ESTRADA....
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHY NO BODY LOGS ON NO BODY WATS TO NO THERE ON HERE (I GUESS) SO YOU NO ME ....
> I ALWAYS TALK TO MY SELF WHEN I NEED PROFESIONAL ADVICE !!!!!!


There's just alot drama that's why nobody gets in here..nobody talks anymore just pictures. Fb is better


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Low-and-slow49 said:


> Haha vato i was readn some back pages and saw u havn a forum discussion with urself. Sucks tryn to find someone that knows cars in the C.V section. Its puro free advertising and same old ass pics ovr and ovr and over. Call me and ill go over to start ur car i have new extra plugs, points distributer and rotor. We just have to check the pila and ur wires.


 I know a vato I think is the best on six cylinders he did a hell of a job on my dad pick up and my bro 37 ! I guess to bad he won't back you up !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Low-and-slow49 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody do chrome in the valley or do i need to go to chicali?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Homie what is enter fee or just bring a toy ?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Low-and-slow49 said:


> Anybody do chrome in the valley or do i need to go to chicali?


Yes but to expensive Palm spring plating around the las veges hood and in yucca valley at the Harley shop.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

you know the drill...... and dont forget your toy........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Low-and-slow49 said:


> Anybody do chrome in the valley or do i need to go to chicali?


bring your parts to me ill send them out ....nickel,copper then crome......


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

. Check this out latino52 today's meeting


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Do we get a discount if we bring THE BLACK MAMBA ?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 567708


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2977 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im ready for dec 2 pomona!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


> Do we get a discount if we bring THE BLACK MAMBA ?


no but sam will be happy if you gave it back to him........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> im ready for dec 2 pomona!


me too....


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> no but sam will be happy if you gave it back to him........


(Ok)


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> [
> *Note ; NEW FLYER UP SOON--------------- FOR THE SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUB ENTRY FEE + TOY PLEASE A UNWRAPPED TOY THANK YOU.
> The C.H.P is joining the Toy Drive all toy's stay here in the Valle Thanks for the Support-
> *


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNITED DREAMS YUMA, AZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


>


NICE VIDEO....


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

. At San Pedro


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Low-and-slow49 (Dec 28, 2011)

48rag said:


> View attachment 568741
> . At San Pedro


That looks like the outside walls around folsom


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Low-and-slow49 said:


> That looks like the outside walls around folsom


Lol good one never been there !


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RO INDIO 321 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

H


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

So does anyone know what the entry fee Is for rollers toy drive??????


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> So does anyone know what the entry fee Is for rollers toy drive??????


ask ben..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> So does anyone know what the entry fee Is for rollers toy drive??????


oh angel said 25 car 20 bike plus a toy


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright firme


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > RO INDIO 321 said:
> ...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

. T T T


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT 1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

rgarcia15928 said:


>


ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA WILL B THERE and stay for the after party


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitoss 1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> NICE VIDEO....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BOMBB by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BLUE13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 569562





OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

there are currently 31 users browsing this thread (1 members and 30 guest)


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

bad 69








dam bad70 .......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

QUACK


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:dunno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> QUACK



:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKEVENT13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skcaddi by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9214 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9214 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Nice


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Nice


_*FUCK WHAT YOU THINK FATASS!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*FUCK WHAT YOU THINK FATASS!*_


Besa mi culo


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Besa mi culo



NO THANKS----------------


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsdown:*WELCOME TO MINI PICS-----------*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

oviff by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TRUNK by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> View attachment 569834


NICE--------------


PhotoFunia-34e277_o by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

latino classics headed out to coachella to support viejitos car club


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8806 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8615 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8542 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NICE--------------
> 
> 
> PhotoFunia-34e277_o by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Sorry for molesting your ass !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitoss 1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


1familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

2familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

4familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

3familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

6familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


5familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


4familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I WISH EVERYONE WOULD JUST LOG IN ----- BUT WELCOME TO THE VALLE DE COACHELLA FORUM-


There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 11 guests)

OMAR TRECE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

9familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

10familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


11familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


12familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


13familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

15familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


16familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


17familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


18familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

To the top


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 6familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 5familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


Look like a good turn out nice pics!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

21familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr




20familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr




19familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr




22familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Look like a good turn out nice pics!


_*Nice day your Club was reppin out there New Illusions in the house--------*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

25familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


22familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


23familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

24familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

26familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 24familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr





29familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

30familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


31familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr



32familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr



33familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr



34familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

46familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


42familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


41familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr
* 
True Raiders fan right here-*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

44familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


43familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

40familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


39familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


38familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr
*Jesse Servins 64 Impala painted by Orlando PerfectKolorz*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*OTT*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*OTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Enjoy My pics from Today Everyone ---------
*57familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## rramos760 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

56familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


55familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


54familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


53familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


52familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


51familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## matts54 (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

61FAMILIAGRAFIX by familiagrafix, on Flickr


60FAMILIAGRAFIX by familiagrafix, on Flickr


59FAMILIAGRAFIX by familiagrafix, on Flickr


58FAMILIAGRAFIX by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

62FAMILIAGRAFIX by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

Valle de Coachella TTT




*There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 9 guests)

OMAR TRECE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

skcaddi by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIXABEL by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

63familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


64familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


67FAMILIA by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

65familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


66familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


68familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


69familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3709 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whats the point of having a high lock up like that if your going to get stuck? lol


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

19familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

20familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

21familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

i must say..omar takes some good pictures..and mrmonte.:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:thumbsup: good job Fern.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Current 1 member and 7 guest how many on mobile and how many on desktop ?


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

[QlUOTE=48rag;16149624]
View attachment 571100
View attachment 571102
[/QUOTE]:drama:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Just click on Picts to making large


----------



## MANIACO 760 (Apr 25, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> whats the point of having a high lock up like that if your going to get stuck? lol


A YOU ALWAYS GOTTA TALK SHIT THTZ MY BOYs KAR GETS STUCK??YEA RITE KOMES BAKK DWN WHERE YR KARS AT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

MANIACO 760 said:


> A YOU ALWAYS GOTTA TALK SHIT THTZ MY BOYs KAR GETS STUCK??YEA RITE KOMES BAKK DWN WHERE YR KARS AT


Not hating just saying reverse that shit. Everybody knows u get stuck u lose. Is he a valley hopper?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

48rag said:


> View attachment 571507



Very Nice Rag Top Bomba..........


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sup


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

InIt2WinIt said:


> :inout:


:wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

183684_168214399896193_2988822_n[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr Little of my history


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0006 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0008 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0007 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0005 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0004 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0009 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0011 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0012 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Great history bear nice pictures !


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

48rag said:


> Great history bear nice pictures !


 Thanks 48rag:thumbsup:


----------



## matts54 (Nov 18, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

happy thanksgiving valle coachella


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

Gr8 pic's bear, who's cars are those , nice never seen them b4?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> [


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

LATINO52chevy said:


> Gr8 pic's bear, who's cars are those , nice never seen them b4?


 Dose are pictures of my primos rides back in the days. They still have them in Orange County were I grew up at. I'll show more current pictures.
O


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

DSCF0582 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

marilu%20camera%20734[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr
Its a family of lowriders:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

marilu%20camera%20742[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

62FAMILIAGRAFIX by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> sorry he abuse you the rest of don't care


HAHAHAHHAHAHAA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Your mama


HAHAHAHAHA YOU MAD JOTO----------


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE PIC


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR PLEASE CALL ME YOU GOT MY NUMBER


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*NO CALL ME 760347-4345*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ovii by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*NO CALL ME 760347-4345*_


Or come by 82- 062,oleander st ask for Omar


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ovii by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 ha ha you got that out of your family face book is that not your primo Miguelito ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ovii1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

83646 Matterhorn Drive gate code key key 123


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*.​* Turn right onto *Jackson St*







 
0.4 mi


*4.​* Turn right onto *Ave 42*








0.6 mi


*5.​* Turn right onto *Rushmore Ln*








161 ft


*6.​* *Rushmore Ln* turns left and becomes*Himalaya Dr*Restricted usage road









0.2 mi


*7.​* Turn right onto *Matterhorn Dr*Restricted usage road
Destination will be on the right









463 ft











*83646 Matterhorn Dr*
Indio, CA 92203


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> BEWARE BEWARE THE DEVIL' s out there !!!


YOU AND THE DEVIL ME LA PELAN


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> NO mas no llores culo cause


SIN LLORAR AND DON'T SEND ANYONE ON A PEACE TEATMENT IT'S ON SPIT SHINE-


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PhotoFunia-579d15_o by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Ha ha ha wait till you get your piss shine ha ha ha ha


BY THE TIME YOU GET YOUR PISS BAG OUT YOUR ON THE FLOOR CRYING HAHAHAHAHAA


JOTO PISS SHINE HAHAHAHA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OVIFATHORSE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> No more peace culo


GOOD YOU JUST MADE MY DAY---------------


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OVII2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX Elite by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE CARS ESA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE MINI PICS-CTM


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOOD JOB JOTO


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

minissssssssssssssssss


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

hahahahhahaha


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Fat-Batman-Wheelchair-Scooter-Fail by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

yes it was hahahahah


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

no love


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*SHE'S MAD HAHAHAHAH*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*YOU I POOP HAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OVIGAY1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

48rag said:


> View attachment 572109


:roflmao:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

48rag said:


> View attachment 572125


GT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3709 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


65familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX ELITE3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX Elite by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

9 more day till pomona~i need my parts already! lol:banghead:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

53 under 006 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

53bear said:


> 53 under 006 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


:thumbsup: LOOKIN' GOOD BEAR!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> :thumbsup: LOOKIN' GOOD BEAR!


 Slowly we are getting there. Thanks Mr. Monte


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice mini pics they work better because i use my iphone ,keep them commin 48rag


----------



## matts54 (Nov 18, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:barf:MINI PICS


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

48rag said:


> Just going to share some " MINI" pict's hope no one get insulted


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX 2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PhotoFunia-579d15_o by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*FOLLOW THE LEADER---*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

58FAMILIAGRAFIX by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*MMD*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

59FAMILIAGRAFIX by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 10 guests)


OMAR TRECE

:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

que onda omar :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

46familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8217 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX ELITE 4 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8218219075/


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

<a href="http://s151.beta.photobucket.com/user/OMAR_13_2007/library/CITYCRUISERS CAR SHOW" target="_blank"><img src="http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/CITYCRUISERS CAR SHOW/IMG_3068.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​tttTTTttt*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8218219075/


CLICK AND LISTEN--


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3709 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Omar is under me he can't breath he has his mouth fool


:barf:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX 3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Sorry Omar I like posting picture of ride not nake dudes man your sure making the valley look sick !


_*SHE'S MAD HAHAHAHAHAHA*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8218219075/




OVI


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

66familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8218219075/


:thumbsup::rant: YOU TALK TO MUCH-


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8218219075/



:dunno:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

got hungry be back in 10


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought this was COACHELLA VALLEY Post Your Rides Forum!!! Not post whatever pics you find on the internet.... More then half those cars aren't from the valley


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

That's a big LOMOL...........
MTBOTOP


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RF_RiDER said:


> I thought this was COACHELLA VALLEY Post Your Rides Forum!!! Not post whatever pics you find on the internet.... More then half those cars aren't from the valley


Sorry I thought enjoy just pick of lows I did thing I would insult no one since the if you take a good most picture aren't from the valley Vegas show IMPERAL show San Deigo show ... Or You also don't like Mini picture neither ?


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

The pics from the other shows have CV cars in them and cars from around the nation it's a good way to show us the CV in in the mix this forum in CV not USA forum lol


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

48rag said:


> Sorry I thought enjoy just pick of lows I did thing I would insult no one since the if you take a good most picture aren't from the valley Vegas show IMPERAL show San Deigo show ... Or You also don't like Mini picture neither ?


No its not tha I dont enjoy the pics but we got all of layitlow for that and I said more than half the car aren't from here and I dont care how big or small the pics are... I jus wanna come in the COACHELLA VALLEY FORUM and see Cars that are actually FROM THE COACHELLA VALLEY... U get it? I aint on here to take sides or u and omars beef.. I could care less about that shit im here see what goin on in my valley homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

63familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr

Official Valle de Coachella Chapter



60FAMILIAGRAFIX by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Will be Official after The Rollerz Only show


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

10familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

31familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*THE M IN THE DESERT*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Cool


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:nono: TAKE YOUR OWN PIC FATIMA STOP STEALING FROM OTHERS HARD WORK-


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice to see all the big names starting coachella valley chapters 
TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

latinoclassics said:


> The 70's were lowriding golden year you could to a dealer ship chevy, ford , and even Chylers and pick a brand new car and go home and lift it and on to the shows and hop the shit out of it fuck the payments let them repo and next to a new ride ! !!





OMAR TRECE said:


> :nono: TAKE YOUR OWN PIC FATIMA STOP STEALING FROM OTHERS HARD WORK-


Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RO INDIO 321 said:
> 
> 
> > [[/QU


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Nice to see all the big names starting coachella valley chapters
> TTT


Its to see OGs clubs still flying colors...............


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Its to see OGs clubs still flying colors...............


Yea thats rite too...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RF_RiDER said:


> I thought this was COACHELLA VALLEY Post Your Rides Forum!!! Not post whatever pics you find on the internet.... More then half those cars aren't from the valley


Ahaha ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 20 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 19 guests)

OMAR TRECE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

52familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


54familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE TRUE BOMB SQUAD CHEVY'S ONLY*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THE BIG PICTURE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*COACHELLA VALLEY PIC'S ( BIG MIKE )*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO BOMB SQUAD*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*GET DOWN NEPHEW*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*BIG KONG PUTIN IT DOWN FOR THE VALLE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*DAN THE MAN*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*BIG BRO*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*MR MONTE*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*FIRME ASS BOMB*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THIS SHOULD BE A POSTER*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*FIRME TROCA*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*O.G. LATINO*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsdown: *TRUE HAHAHAHAA*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

54familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

59FAMILIAGRAFIX by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

62FAMILIAGRAFIX by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

64familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

65familia by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

67FAMILIA by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/MadMethodDesign


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Looking for my April pic i'll be back!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573655
> View attachment 573656
> View attachment 573657
> View attachment 573658
> ...





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573666
> View attachment 573667
> View attachment 573668
> View attachment 573669











ONE MORE


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THANKS 


OMAR TRECE said:


> <a href="http://s151.beta.photobucket.com/user/OMAR_13_2007/library/CITYCRUISERS CAR SHOW" target="_blank"><img src="http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/CITYCRUISERS CAR SHOW/IMG_3068.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CARS & TRUCKS ENTRY $25.00

BIKES ENTRY $20.00

FOOD & ART VENDORS FEE $100.00


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

RF_RiDER said:


>


 YEA I MISSED A FEW CLUBS , new illusions is another one i missed


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

Got a computer tech question, my computer will not allow me to access my hot mail from my home computer, pop up blockers are off ???


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> YEA I MISSED A FEW CLUBS , new illusions is another one i missed


Its All Good Homie.. Keep the Pics Coming :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tha homie Ronnie's car bodywork and primerd


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

they make me soo proud to be from the valley..now its my turn


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573571





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573573





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573579





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573605





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573617





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573618





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573619





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573630





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573635





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573636





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573637





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573638





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573639





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573640





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573641





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573642





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573643





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573644





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573647





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573649





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573650





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573651





LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 573672



FIRRME PICS TIO! KEEP 'EM COMING!
GOOD TO HAVE *BIGG DOGG PHOTOGRAPHY* BACK!
:thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

firme pics rick keep them coming put up some old school pics from back in the day for some history lessons


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=574159&stc=1&d=1354064234


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

carshow 028 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

carshow 025 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Superiors by Bear 1953, on Flickr Blast from the past!!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Superiors 1 by Bear 1953, on Flickr OG!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

cheverolet


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

was this a bajitos truck ever


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:machinegun: :ninja: :thumbsup:  :finger: 
had some time nuthing fancy just a nice pic 
PUEZ QVO ALRATO........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

REBEL 1962 SS
















QVO LESS GO CRUSING .......,.,


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

JOES OLD MONTE NEVER SHOULD HAVE CHOPPED IT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

JUST A NICE DAY AT THE CAR WASH :twak:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Firme pics bear get down homie glad to see some diffrent pics homeboy


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Just move to the valley from the bay area I see couple of shows this weekend got to check them out.


_*HAHAHAHAHAHAA*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> familia5 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> familia27 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DANNYD của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 573872
> View attachment 573873
> they make me soo proud to be from the valley..now its my turn


you should be proud at your tio indio and your brother simon...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> you should be proud at your tio indio and your brother simon...


:facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8218219075/
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3235 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3172 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_3161 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_3160 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_3150 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_3115 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_3058 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_2992 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_2982 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_2979 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_2962 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_2949 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2935 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_2921 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr



IMG_2920 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2904 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX20 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


20 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


19FAMILIAGRAFIX của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_3275 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_3274 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


16FAMILIAGRAFIX của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3064 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_3063 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_3061 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_2993 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2975 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_2965 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_2949 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_2943 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_2933 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2929 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


IMG_2901 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2878 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2873 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2870 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

13FAMILIAGRAFIX của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Check it out LOWRIDERS of the VC channel 140 or 610 on your TV tonight at 12:30am some low lows


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8218219075/


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BLUE1 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

joanna của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

tothetop by RF_RiDER86, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

m-3 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

2012 TOY DRIVE 

MOST MEMBERS / CARS $100.00


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

The food menu out yet ?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE 

LATINO CLASSICS 
GOODTIMES
OLDIES VC
LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB
ROYAL FANTASIES
LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB
STREET KINGZ VC
NEW ILLUSIONS
FAMILIA 
VALLEY FINEST
SURENOSTYLE
WERIDIN
VIEJITOS VC 
DEL VALLE
UNIQUES VC
BAJITOS DEL VALLE
AZTLAN CC MEXICALI
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
LA GENTE


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


> The food menu out yet ?


NO SE PERO UN CHINGO DE COMIDA....


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up orlando you know latino classics will back you and the valle up


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> OLDIES VC


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia28 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia26 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia19 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> whats up orlando you know latino classics will back you and the valle up


thanks bro....


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


RF Will Be There :thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thats Right Its Goin Down Again... 








Kickin Off The New Year Right!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RF_RiDER said:


> Thats Right Its Goin Down Again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sound good !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TOYDRIVEPRINT của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> _*Street Kingz Valle de Coachella *_
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RF_RiDER said:


> Thats Right Its Goin Down Again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No show at the high school next year ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Come check out the rides at the 2012 Tamale Festival tomorrow 9am Downtown Indio Parade Starts at Miles Park ends at Ariolas See you all there.*


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

48rag said:


> No show at the high school next year ?


Still Workin on it Bro.. We will see


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TOYDRIVEPRINT của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


_*Thanks for sharing the first Flyer everyone this is the new one pass the Word FAMILIAGRAFIX TTT*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Thats Right Its Goin Down Again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*

Ondiados

NewIllusions

Primos


Familia

Desert Boys


Valleys Finest


Majestics


Valley Style

Estillo Vallero


City Cruisers


We Ridin

Desert Dreams


La Gente

*
TOYDRIVEPRINT của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

OMAR TRECE 
st1984 
beentheredonethat6 


Whats up pass the word my friends


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Thats Right Its Goin Down Again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:



OMAR TRECE said:


> RO INDIO 321 said:
> 
> 
> > CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TOYDRIVEPRINT của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Come check out the rides at the 2012 Tamale Festival today 9am Downtown Indio Parade Starts at Miles Park ends at Ariolas See you all there.


*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *Come check out the rides at the 2012 Tamale Festival today 9am Downtown Indio Parade Starts at Miles Park ends at Ariolas See you all there.*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Current 4 users browsing this thread. ( 3 members 1 guest )


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TOYDRIVEPRINT của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://youtu.be/5iHXdirTkvg


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5464 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr

_*THE ART OF LOWRIDING*_


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> TTT


 Familia will be there!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RO INDIO 321 said:
> 
> 
> > CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> ...


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

RF_RiDER said:


> Thats Right Its Goin Down Again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Today's Tamale Festival Parade Street Kingz enjoying the day and right after Video shoot with "The Art Of Lowriding" soon on The Discovery Channel .


*
AOLOWRIDING27 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING26 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING25 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING24 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING23 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING22 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING21 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING20 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING17 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING16 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING15 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING14 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING13 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING12 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING19 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING11 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING10 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING9 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING8 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING7 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING6 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING5 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING4 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING3 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING2 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING1 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TOYDRIVEPRINT của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats Right Its Goin Down Again... 








Kickin Off The New Year Right!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttTTT


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT FOR THE VALLE DE COACHELLA LOWRIDER-*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Good job " KINGS "


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

OMAR TRECE Street Kingz Car Club Valle De Coachella


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING26 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*True Familia right here*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> http://youtu.be/5iHXdirTkvg


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

POMONA TOMORROW WHOS GOING....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:dunno: HERE COME THE MEDS THE OR THA?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/MadMethodDesign?fref=ts


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> https://www.facebook.com/MadMethodDesign?fref=ts


Stealing some ones " Hard Work dumass


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:dunno: *ASK FIRST BABBAS*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*2012 toy drive /carshow dec /9/2012

Rollerz only and highway patrol

toys will benifit "CHIPS FOR KIDS"*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Can i use your Picts ? My suck HA HA HA HAc


:thumbsup: Pic's Sure -


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*TTT FamiliaGrafix-----*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 576004


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Good night enjoy my pic's my slave is working ot Tonight-*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Come on bitch you can't give up that easy ! Ha ha ha


NICE OVIDIO GOOD PRESIDENT YOU ARE-


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Come on bitch you can't give up that easy ! Ha ha ha


JUST REMEMBER I'M NOT IN YOUR CLUB SO WATCH YOUR WORDS-


----------



## TANKE77 (May 27, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> TTT


Del valle will be there too homies !!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*2012 toy drive /carshow dec /9/2012
> 
> Rollerz Only and Highway Patrol
> 
> toys will benefit "CHIPS FOR KIDS"*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


>


 S10


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> AOLOWRIDING3 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> AOLOWRIDING2 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr
> ...


:machinegun:KILLING THEM THIS CADDY IS BAD


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> S10


Yess Sirr Coming Soon :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COMPTON CADDY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> :machinegun:KILLING THEM THIS CADDY IS BAD


GRAFIXS AND CANDY SPRAYED BY "PERFECT KOLORS AUTOBODY"


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> GRAFIXS AND CANDY SPRAYED BY "PERFECT KOLORS AUTOBODY"



_*YES SIR STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ DID THE REST CLEAR AND COLOR SAND AND BUFF LET'S SEE WHAT OVI'S SAYS LAST NIGHT HE PM'ed ME THAT THE PAINT LOOKS LIKE S*^T-HAHAHAH HATER GONNA HATE-*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*2012 toy drive /carshow dec /9/2012

Rollerz Only and Highway Patrol

toys will benefit "CHIPS FOR KIDS"



































*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*REPPIN THE VALLEY ALL SHOWS UP TO DATE SEND ME INFO IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING COMING UP Valle de Coachella TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*I need the info for the DHS Christmas parade send me the flyer all lowrider free we need to go as Coachella Valley Lowriders Dec 8th i think info soon-*_


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*I need the info for the DHS Christmas parade send me the flyer all lowrider free we need to go as Coachella Valley Lowriders Dec 8th i think info soon-*_


Should have All Info
http://deserthotsprings.mobi/the-de...-holidays-viewed-through-the-eyes-of-a-child/
I already Registered under Coachella Valley Lowriders So Anyone wanting to particapte needs to get me a copy of driver lic. & insurance for each car THIS WEEK.. Parde is Dec. 15


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

*RULES AND REGULATIONS​*1. All parade entries and participants are selected by thecommittee based on “show and entertainment value”offering a diverse mix to the overall parade and theme.Selection criteria used is: (a) show and entertainmentvalue of unit, (b) diversity within parade group, and (c)Completeness of application. Understanding that a paradeis an entertainment medium, the contribution of each unitis critical. Artistic beauty, use of color, animation, specialeffects, originality, rider personnel, marching/dancing skills,visual appearance and holiday spirit are all considerationsfor selection by the committee. Costuming and decorationof all units is mandatory. Because of this “Total Show Concept”,​*THIS PARADE IS NOT TO BE A PLATFORM FORPOLITICAL CAMPAIGNS/ISSUES, BLATANT ADVERTISINGOR TARGETED SPECIAL GROUPS.​*2. All walking and marching parade participants must be aminimum of 6 years of age (without special permission)3. Lineup position cannot be changed once assigned.4. Parade units (especially floats) may arrive after 9 a.m. inthe staging area for final decorating. Due to space availabilityand safety for participants, there will be only one supportvehicle allowed into the staging area for each parade unit.Support vehicles must unload and proceed to providedparking area.5. No vehicles and/or riders are allowed to leave or be removedfrom any unit once the parade has started.6. All units and participants must be in position for lineupand parade ready by 9:30 AM. with the exception of bands.7. All buses, horse trailers, vans and their drivers mustremain in the staging area and be ready by 9:30 AM. wheninstructions are given to proceed to the dispersal area by policeescorted caravan. Drivers are to stay with their vehiclein the dispersal and wait for their unit.8. All audio, towing and motorized vehicles, with the exceptionof antique vehicles, must be decorated in the holidayspirit.9. No excessive horn blowing or sirens is allowed by anyunit.10. Any unit using sound must play traditional Christmas/holiday music only and it must be played for the entireparade route.11. This is a moving parade. NO stopping to perform at anytime during parade route, in front of the reviewing stand orstopping for the addition or removal of persons or articlesof clothing will be allowed. Failure to comply could resultin removal and/or non-acceptance in future parades. Thecostume attire of marchers or walkers is to remain the samefor the entire parade.12. All vehicles in the unit must arrive with a vehicle pass,which has been issued to the unit coordinator. No one willbe admitted to the staging area and the parade itself withoutthe pass. The distribution of these passes is the responsibilityof the person signing this application. Passes must beplaced on the dashboard of the driver’s side window. Nonconformitywill result in removal from the parade.13. All unsafe or disabled units will be removed from theparade route and not allowed to re-enter.14. Blatant sound advertising or signage will not be allowed.Sponsor signs may be at the front or rear of the unit/floatand may be 18” x 36” or proportioned to overall size of theunit.15. No profanity, verbal or otherwise, by persons or onvehicles in the lineup area or on parade route, will be tolerated.16. During parade, units are to maintain a safe distance ofat least 10’ from each curb and 10’ from the unit in frontof you. Vehicles must be in good mechanical and brakingcondition and must have an adequate supply of gas to runengine before parade and the entire length of the paraderoute. Units are to maintain a safe speed of 5 mph and willwatch for the unit in front of and behind them to maintain asmooth flow. Motorized units will be lined up 2 abreast andare required to maintain formation for the entire route.17. There is a speed limit of 5 mph for all units includingmotorcycles and law enforcement units. No maneuvers willbe allowed by any unit, including law enforcement!18. No persons are allowed to dress as Santa Claus otherthan the official Santa float as designated by the paradecommittee.19. Absolutely no candy, flyers or merchandise will be thrownor distributed along the parade route. Violation of therule may result into acceptance in future parades.20. Any person who possesses or is under the influence ofalcohol or drugs will be violating a City of DESERT HOTSPRINGS ordinance and will be removed from the lineuparea and the parade itself.​​​​​


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

*21.​​​​The parade will be held rain or shine.​*22. Parade official’s instructions in the staging area, on paraderoute, and in the dispersal area, must be followed. Theparade committee has the right to eliminate any unit fromthe parade if instructions are not followed or if any unit isconsidered unsafe to proceed down the parade route.23. The parade committee reserves the right to accept orreject any entry.24. Parade rules as listed above have been developed forthe safety and enjoyment of participants and spectators.Any violations to parade rules will be written up by paradecommittee and will be taken into consideration upon reviewand acceptance into parade for subsequent years.25. Parade participants are required to clean trash and debrisfrom their area prior to the beginning of the parade.26. I understand that any rule violation by any member ofthis group may result in non-acceptance into subsequentparades.27. The parade committee reserves the right to pull a unitfrom the parade for any reason.​*RULES AND REGULATIONS(Continued FROM PAGE 3)​JUDGING: TROPHIES​*​​​​will be presented AT THE K-MART Parking Lot at the conclusion of theparade and upon completion of judging and scoring. Standard parade rules will govern:All participants must be uniformed, costumed or appropriately attired.All entries should have a positive theme which respects diversity, is non-controversial and does not advocateany political candidate, proposition or position.All entries in the parade must be approved by the Parade Committee. Any deviation from the rules mustbe approved by the Parade Committee prior to the acceptance of the parade application.​*PARADE WILL START PROMPTLY AT 11:00 A.M. SATURDAY THE 15TH OF DECEMBER 2012​*The Holiday Parade Committee does not provide liability insurance for the protection of participants, spectators, merchants,or others who participate in the annual Desert Hot Springs, California Holiday Parade. In consideration of being permittedto participate in such activity, the participant does hereby release and forever discharge the City of DHS., its officers, officialsand employees and all members of officials of the DHS Holiday parade committee, the City of Desert Hot Springs, its electedofficials and employees, together with the County of Riverside, its elected officials and employees, jointly and severally againstall claims, suits, actions, and causes of action brought against them, including active negligence of the people that are herebyreleased, and to indemnify and hold the same harmless from and against all actions, claims, demands, and liabilities, lossdamages and expense of whatever kind of nature, including attorney fees, any of which may, at any time, be incurred by themor claimed against them by reason of my participating in this Holiday Parade.​​​


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Should have All Info
> http://deserthotsprings.mobi/the-de...-holidays-viewed-through-the-eyes-of-a-child/
> I already Registered under Coachella Valley Lowriders So Anyone wanting to particapte needs to get me a copy of driver lic. & insurance for each car THIS WEEK.. Parde is Dec. 15


_*GOOD JOB PANCHITO LET'S DO THIS VALLE DE COACHELLA---*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DHSPARADE của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*GOOD JOB PANCHITO LET'S DO THIS VALLE DE COACHELLA---*_


TTT


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DHSPARADE của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


*CAR COUNT....*
Royal Fantasies-4
Desert Boyz-3
Valley's Finest-3


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > _*2012 toy drive /carshow dec /9/2012
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > _*2012 toy drive /carshow dec /9/2012
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FOR SALE 1961 THRU 1964 IMPALA BANANA BAR MOLDED AND CROMED NEW BUSHINGS ......$.150.00


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SAMMY JUST PICKED UP SOME NEW TIRES AT POMONA FOR THE 64 IMPALA.........


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> SAMMY JUST PICKED UP SOME NEW TIRES AT POMONA FOR THE 64 IMPALA.........


Great job Sam what's up with the old ones ?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*YES SIR STREET KINGZ KUSTOMZ DID THE REST CLEAR AND COLOR SAND AND BUFF LET'S SEE WHAT OVI'S SAYS LAST NIGHT HE PM'ed ME THAT THE PAINT LOOKS LIKE S*^T-HAHAHAH HATER GONNA HATE-*_


FUCKING IDIOT I DON't PM I SAYON THE FORM NOW YOUR A FUCKING LYING BITCH


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


> Great job Sam what's up with the old ones ?


TRASH....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

dont drink and try to wake up at 5 am for pomona..thats how i missed it..:loco:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING22 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING15 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING14 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> FUCKING IDIOT I DON't PM I SAYON THE FORM NOW YOUR A FUCKING LYING BITCH


:facepalm::loco:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING11 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING10 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Good job " KINGS "


_*KINGZ *_:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING8 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING6 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr

_*Plaque in the back In plain view Street Kingz Car Club*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING3 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr

_*Will be ready be the New Year-*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING2 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5464 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 15 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 14 guests)

OMAR TRECE What's up--------------


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


lets do this valley !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


WILL BE THERE WITH INFERNO 2......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> WILL BE THERE WITH INFERNO 2......




:thumbsup: With all the Big Dogs Hell yea-


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Great job Sam what's up with the old ones ?


*
HAHAHAHA BUY NEW ONE'S CHEAP ASS PURO HAND DOWNS HAHAHAHA*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING1 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr



theart của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *
> HAHAHAHA BUY NEW ONE'S CHEAP ASS PURO HAND DOWNS HAHAHAHA*


I want to give them to Omar so puting them on his CAMERA HA HA HA so he can know what" THE ART OF LOWRIDING " is about not just a hang around kiss ass


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

RF_RiDER said:


> Should have All Info
> http://deserthotsprings.mobi/the-de...-holidays-viewed-through-the-eyes-of-a-child/
> I already Registered under Coachella Valley Lowriders So Anyone wanting to particapte needs to get me a copy of driver lic. & insurance for each car THIS WEEK.. Parde is Dec. 15


So Jus Checked In With Chamber of Commerce DHS and DHSPD Wants Copy of *Valid* *Drivers Licence,Registration,and Current Insurance...*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ovidioclause của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 6 guests)

OMAR TRECE 
48rag


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*2012 toy drive /carshow dec /9/2012
> 
> Rollerz Only and Highway Patrol
> 
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Where Sam?


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> TTT


Bajitos Del Valle will be there.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Where Sam?


The tires are in the trash stop begging fatima----


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DHSPARADE của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


After The Parade We Will Be Having A Pot-luck BBQ/Kick Back @ Mission Springs Park In DHS So Everybody Come Out And Have A Good Time..:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > _*2012 toy drive /carshow dec /9/2012
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Any got pics of INFERNO I ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ovidioclause của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

ctmomartrecepelas26x56


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*PUEZ Q-VO! uffin:*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

theart của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> TOYDRIVEPRINT của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE



















_*2012 toy drive /carshow dec /9/2012

Rollerz Only and Highway Patrol

toys will benefit "CHIPS FOR KIDS"



































*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)

OMAR TRECE 
48*** 
st1984 Qvo


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING6 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

THAT ALL FOLKS GOOD NIGHT !!!
Not on speed time to sleep


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING9 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 577378


DAM MR. MONTE NICE PIC's


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE



















_*2012 toy drive /carshow dec /9/2012

Rollerz Only and Highway Patrol

toys will benefit "CHIPS FOR KIDS"



































*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ovidioclause1 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

OMAR TRECE 
48rag aka Oviclause


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

65577ctmpendjo[\ATTACH]

Take a second look


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> View attachment 577654
> 
> 65577ctmpendjo[\ATTACH]
> 
> Take a second look




:thumbsup: Cutie---


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

20 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

5576ctmomarpendjo


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Omar I love how your life revols around me you wake up thinking about me you go to work thinking about me come home thinking me you go to bed thinking about me you leave for the weekend come straight to me laughing my ass off how much time of your worthless life I take from you. Hahaha ha


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING4 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> AOLOWRIDING9 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


Bad ass Picture:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FOR SALE USED 520 SPORTWAYS SET OF FOUR.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> FOR SALE USED 520 SPORTWAYS SET OF FOUR.......



I GOT 2 USED SETS...FOR SALE


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

2011 TOY DRVE....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

48rag said:


> View attachment 577524


 aww too bad its not a limited..


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 2011 TOY DRVE....


Hey there 's Sam


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING3 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> CLUBS SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> LATINO CLASSICS
> GOODTIMES
> ...


TTT


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE_*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

From COACHELLA VALLEY car culture KESQ NEWS VIDEO on u tube


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
VIDEO*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

]OMAR TRECE



















_*2012 toy drive /carshow dec /9/2012

Rollerz Only and Highway Patrol

toys will benefit "CHIPS FOR KIDS"



































*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

That's all folks


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

48rag said:


> View attachment 579002


This is Nice!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE TRASH CAN BABAS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

]OMAR TRECE



















_*2012 toy drive /carshow dec /9/2012

Rollerz Only and Highway Patrol

toys will benefit "CHIPS FOR KIDS"



































*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
*__*Note: Friends and Guest also asking to bring Unopened toilletries, soaps, tooth brushes and other appropiate grooming products Thank You*__*

*_







_*

*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Note: Friends and Guest also asking to bring Unopened toilletries, soaps, tooth brushes and other appropiate grooming products Thank You*_


ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Note: Friends and Guest also asking to bring Unopened toilletries, soaps, tooth brushes and other appropiate grooming products Thank You*_


ttt


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> View attachment 577388
> 
> 
> *PUEZ Q-VO! uffin:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Note: Friends and Guest also asking to bring Unopened toilletries, soaps, tooth brushes and other appropiate grooming products Thank You*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*TODAY CAR SHOW AT THE INDIO FAIR GROUNDS-*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*TODAY CAR SHOW AT THE INDIO FAIR GROUNDS-*_


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Note: Friends and Guest also asking to bring Unopened toilletries, soaps, tooth brushes and other appropiate grooming products Thank You*_


TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE;
_*
Note: Friends and Guest also asking to bring Unopened toilletries, soaps, tooth brushes and other appropiate grooming products Thank You*_







[


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9720 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Great show pics up soon---*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE PICS BIG DOGG!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> NICE PICS BIG DOGG!!! :thumbsup:


_*SIMON BROTHER GRACIAS-*_


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

very nice pics . ;ooks like everyone had a good time. wish i could have made it....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

street kingz36 said:


> very nice pics . ;ooks like everyone had a good time. wish i could have made it....


_*It was a good show next year-*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Can I post my mini pics .? 8:58 pm


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

GENTE 'S THIS ARE PICTS OF TH LATINO CLASSICS CAR est 1978 at the ROLLERZ CAR SHOW 12-9 12


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Great Show Rollerz!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## King Kong-86 Regal (Mar 31, 2010)

It Was A Good Show Rollerz!

But Wish I Could Say We Went 18 For 18 
Insted We Took 18 And Came Home With 20 Trophies.. Now Thats What You Call A Clean Sweep!

Looked Good LATINO!!

And So Did The Rest Of The Valley We All Get Down!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok folk's WHO's next's


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> View attachment 579734


_*
That's right OmarTrece in the house taking them pics and enjoying my day-*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> View attachment 579716
> 
> 
> GENTE 'S THIS ARE PICTS OF TH LATINIO CLASSSICS CAR est 1978 at the ROLLERZ CAR SHOW 12-9 12


_*Babas can't even spell LATINO CLASSICS RIGHT HAHAHAHAHA OR THESE OR PICS OR THE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA *_


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice show RO wish my car was ready but still showed up to surrport the toy drive its a good thing For the valley to do this TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Rollerz Only C.V. wants to thank everyone that came out and supported our Toy Drive/Car Show, without you guys we could not make this possible....
I also want to give a big THANK YOU to everyone who donated a toy, knowing we brought out a smile to a local kid in our community!!!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Your welcome


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

good show rollerz the famila and i had a good time and to all the cars who made it.. good show and big ups to my car club latino classics holding it down another year


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice show its to bad most of you didn't get permission to cruise after the show 1 of the best parts of LOWRIDINg 
To the top
Next time ask permission from your leader.
That's a big LOL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ROLLERS ONLz cc cochela valley thanks for the awards NEW ILLUSIONS cc let's no when the next get together 28 plus yrs NEW ILLUSIONS cc


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Nice show its to bad most of you didn't get permission to cruise after the show 1 of the best parts of LOWRIDINg
> To the top
> Next time ask permission from your leader.
> That's a big LOL


WTF


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> WTF


WTF ? ?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ill post my view of car show pic after 3 pgs of repeat


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lunch bolony sannwich .....


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

48rag said:


> View attachment 577668


sorry its been cancel


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> WTF ? ?


What u talkin about or who are u talkin about .WTF ?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

LATINO52chevy said:


> What u talkin about or who are u talkin about .WTF ?


Talking about You the Valle can't cruise with out you and the rest of us . LOL I think he going tru mid life crisses out cruising looking for Rucas lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> What u talkin about or who are u talkin about .WTF ?



_*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH -----------------------

JUMP ESA YOUR JUST TALK----*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Talking about You the Valle can't cruise with out you and the rest of us . LOL I think he going tru mid life crisses out cruising looking for Rucas lol


_*
NO LOVE FOR HIS LIL BROTHER HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> What u talkin about or who are u talkin about .WTF ?


Talking about crusing after show drive ur car around we New illusions during the show we agreed we go crusing after the show( fk wat the sgt at cat citypolice says) since we NEW ILLUSIONS all won crusing was better then we NEW ILLUSIONs dicide to go to dinner n drinks.....cruising driving aroundis wat I meant 
Who? I guess every body at the show 
Leader? Every club has 1. CEO , pres ,captain,spokesman secretary or oldsest club member u no the decition maker of the club would have been cool to see some old ways street crusing ............WHY?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Talking about crusing after show drive ur car around we New illusions during the show we agreed we go crusing after the show( fk wat the sgt at cat citypolice says) since we NEW ILLUSIONS all won crusing was better then we NEW ILLUSIONs dicide to go to dinner n drinks.....cruising driving aroundis wat I meant
> Who? I guess every body at the show
> Leader? Every club has 1. CEO , pres ,captain,spokesman secretary or oldsest club member u no the decition maker of the club would have been cool to see some old ways street crusing ............WHY?



:thumbsup: _*FUCK WHAT RICK THINK'S DO YOUR THING HOMIE ANYONE SAY'S ANYTHING THEY THINK IT'S ALL ABOUT THEM NO SELF ESTEEM HAHAHAAHA *_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Talking about You the Valle can't cruise with out you and the rest of us . LOL I think he going tru mid life crisses out cruising looking for Rucas lol


 no i wasent talking about him thou i did say wats up to himat the show perro ni me pelo but it is wat it is and i think ur wrong when YOU SAY THE VALLE CANT GO WITH OUT us ... WHEN US DIDNT GO TO CRUSIERS SHOW THEY STIILL HAPPEN WITH OUT US WHEN 7 11 CRUSING WAS HAPPENING NEVER SEEN us out there it still happen. lay it low cv fourm had over 700 pages before US AN IT WAS STILL HAPPENING 5 chapters started in the valle with out US CRUSING SET UP NOW STILL HAPPENS WITH OUT us..... an im not going tru mid life crises no gray hair an a full head of hair ...... rucas been there done thAT :boink::shh:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> :thumbsup: _*FUCK WHAT RICK THINK'S DO YOUR THING HOMIE ANYONE SAY'S ANYTHING THEY THINK IT'S ALL ABOUT THEM NO SELF ESTEEM HAHAHAAHA *_


TO ANY BODY THAT GOT SOMETHING TO SAY IM AT AT THE SOCCER FIELDS AN BASEBALL FIELDS ALL WK MON THRU FRIDAY AFTER 6 IN PERSON HERES MY #760 835 5803


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


THANKS FOR THE PICS IF U CAN TAG NEW ILLUSIONS FB ON SOME OF THE PICS THANKS:machinegun:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> TO ANY BODY THAT GOT SOMETHING TO SAY IM AT AT THE SOCCER FIELDS AN BASEBALL FIELDS ALL WK MON THRU FRIDAY AFTER 6 IN PERSON HERES MY #760 835 5803


YES SIR I'M DOWN 82062 OLEANDER ALL DAY I'M DOWN TO THROW SOME PUTASSOS WITH ANYONE THAT DONT LIKE ME HAHAHAH LINE IT UP SO CALL FIRST 760 863-6865 OMAR TRECE--- AND PLEASE DON'T SEND YOUR DAD'S DO YOUR OWN DIRT HAHAHAHAH


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> no i wasent talking about him thou i did say wats up to himat the show perro ni me pelo but it is wat it is and i think ur wrong when YOU SAY THE VALLE CANT GO WITH OUT us ... WHEN US DIDNT GO TO CRUSIERS SHOW THEY STIILL HAPPEN WITH OUT US WHEN 7 11 CRUSING WAS HAPPENING NEVER SEEN us out there it still happen. lay it low cv fourm had over 700 pages before US AN IT WAS STILL HAPPENING 5 chapters started in the valle with out US CRUSING SET UP NOW STILL HAPPENS WITH OUT us..... an im not going tru mid life crises no gray hair an a full head of hair ...... rucas been there done thAT :boink::shh:



7 CRUISE NIGHTS IN 2012 AND NO US ANYWERE EXEPT ONE NIGHT AS SOON AS YOU SHOWED UP IT'S WAS OVER HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH--------------------HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:boink: :shh: OVI


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> :thumbsup: _*FUCK WHAT RICK THINK'S DO YOUR THING HOMIE ANYONE SAY'S ANYTHING THEY THINK IT'S ALL ABOUT THEM NO SELF ESTEEM HAHAHAAHA *_


THERE YOU GO AGAIN FUCKEN PUNK AS OMAR NOBODY WAS TALKIN TO YOU MOTHER FUCKER WHAT YOU GONNA DO CRUISE ON YOUR FUCKEN CAMERA ......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> THERE YOU GO AGAIN FUCKEN PUNK AS OMAR NOBODY WAS TALKIN TO YOU MOTHER FUCKER WHAT YOU GONNA DO CRUISE ON YOUR FUCKEN CAMERA ......



JUMP CULO JUMP FAT ASS


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Talking about crusing after show drive ur car around we New illusions during the show we agreed we go crusing after the show( fk wat the sgt at cat citypolice says) since we NEW ILLUSIONS all won crusing was better then we NEW ILLUSIONs dicide to go to dinner n drinks.....cruising driving aroundis wat I meant
> Who? I guess every body at the show
> Leader? Every club has 1. CEO , pres ,captain,spokesman secretary or oldsest club member u no the decition maker of the club would have been cool to see some old ways street crusing ............WHY?


 well that sounds better just sounded a little wierd thats why i said WTF ? Not sure what u ment .....yea we all celabrated in different ways it was a very good show for THE LATINO CLASSICS every one placed all 19 cars and THE GODFATHER 1937 CHEVY won mayors choice


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> THERE YOU GO AGAIN FUCKEN PUNK AS OMAR NOBODY WAS TALKIN TO YOU MOTHER FUCKER WHAT YOU GONNA DO CRUISE ON YOUR FUCKEN CAMERA ......



AND NO CRYING TO TOPP DOGG JOTO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> well that sounds better just sounded a little wierd thats why i said WTF ? Not sure what u ment .....yea we all celabrated in different ways it was a very good show for THE LATINO CLASSICS every one placed all 19 cars and THE GODFATHER 1937 CHEVY won mayors choice



PUSSY HAHAHAHAHAHAHA CULO


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> JUMP CULO JUMP FAT ASS


I would rather be a fat ass with a 1st place 1952 chevy belair deluxe than a mocoso with a camera .... Dont be a hater little omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> I would rather be a fat ass with a 1st place 1952 chevy belair deluxe than a mocoso with a camera .... Dont be a hater little omar


HAHAHAHAAH CULO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> I would rather be a fat ass with a 1st place 1952 chevy belair deluxe than a mocoso with a camera .... Dont be a hater little omar



WTF HAHAHAHAHAHA WTF FUCK LAMM THIS MOCOSO CAN PUT YOU TO SHAME CULO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm FATTY RICKY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Ok i 'm done next HAHAHAHA i have pics to post go play with you 52 HAHAH*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

FUCK THAT LITTLE PERITO HE HAS NO BACK BONE HE SHOULD OF BANNED YOU LONG TIME AGO BUT SINCE YOU BOTH HAVE CAMERA'S and delete shit you post he must be afraid of omar trace lol


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

It was cool cruising 111 after the show we should have one last one 4 the end of the year like on Saturday12/22/2012 if the valle is down lets do this!! T.T.T V.C


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> FUCK THAT LITTLE PERITO HE HAS NO BACK BONE HE SHOULD OF BANNED YOU LONG TIME AGO BUT SINCE YOU BOTH HAVE CAMERA'S and delete shit you post he must be afraid of omar trace lol[/QUOTE
> 
> _*YOUR A PUSSY RICK BIG PAN---*_


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

Lol fucken stalker you found my face book ,thats a good pic of myself


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

And your a little panochita punk ass bitch, go play with you camera:inout:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> Lol fucken stalker you found my face book ,thats a good pic of myself


*OK I'LL LEAVE YOU ALONE CULO NOW GO FETCH ME SOME PARTS HAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SK DIPPIN said:


> It was cool cruising 111 after the show we should have one last one 4 the end of the year like on Saturday12/22/2012 if the valle is down lets do this!! T.T.T V.C


 yes it was and lets go fk with that sgt at cat city cruise down 111 in cat city wats he gona do pull us all over ....
MANIACOS, ST KING ,NEW ILLUSIONS WE WERE CRUZ IT BABY .......


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *OK I'LL LEAVE YOU ALONE CULO NOW GO FETCH ME SOME PARTS HAHAHAHAHA*


Ok , but but you dont have a car little omar duce
So what parts can i get you ???? HA HA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> Ok , but but you dont have a car little omar duce
> So what parts can i get you ???? HA HA




_*BUT BUT I HAVE 3*__* BABAS*__* HAHAHAHA 2 CHEVY'S AND A FORD HAHAHA*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RICARDO FLORES của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

Am back yeah let's do that somebody? Make a flyer or just keep the word going around Saturday 12/22/2012 end of the year cruise valle de coachella.let's get it going T.T.T


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

King Kong-86 Regal said:


> It Was A Good Show Rollerz!
> 
> But Wish I Could Say We Went 18 For 18
> Insted We Took 18 And Came Home With 20 Trophies.. Now Thats What You Call A Clean Sweep!
> ...



*THAT'S RIGHT*! LATINOS WENT 18 FOR 18...*PLUS* MAYORS CHOICE...*PLUS* MOST MEMBERS...*ONCE AGAIN*!

GOOD TURNOUT...GOOD SHOW! :thumbsup:

NICE JOB ROLLERZ!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​HAHAHAHAHA TTT*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*MAYOR'S CHOICE! 

'37 CHEVY...LATINO CLASSICS! uffin:*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

krysler300 said:


> Rollerz Only C.V. wants to thank everyone that came out and supported our Toy Drive/Car Show, without you guys we could not make this possible....
> I also want to give a big THANK YOU to everyone who donated a toy, knowing we brought out a smile to a local kid in our community!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RICARDO FLORES của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > OMAR TRECE said:
> ...


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> Rollerz Only C.V. wants to thank everyone that came out and supported our Toy Drive/Car Show, without you guys we could not make this possible....
> I also want to give a big THANK YOU to everyone who donated a toy, knowing we brought out a smile to a local kid in our community!!!!


:thumbsup:
TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS.....GRACIAS..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I CAN SEE THE HATE IN YOUR GLASSES HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*GOOD NITE MORE PIC'S TOMARROW:drama:*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> *GOOD NITE MORE PIC'S TOMARROW:drama:
> 
> Take a good NAPA HAHAHAHHAHA I MEAN NAP----*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


NICE PATINA BUG.........


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> :thumbsup:
> TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS.....GRACIAS..



GOOD SHOW ONCE AGAIN HOMEBOY...KEEP IT UP ROLLERZ!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> GOOD SHOW ONCE AGAIN HOMEBOY...KEEP IT UP ROLLERZ!!! :thumbsup:


thanks jojo...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Hit Me Up With Your Best Offer.... I Dont Wanna Have To Sell It To The Junk Yard...*
http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/cto/3455965141.html


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:boink: nice pic


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 chonch chonch give some weras ....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ernestos 1976 caprice classic premiume sportways ogs


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

valle de coachella


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

fav g body 1978 cutlas


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RAIDER FOR FOR LIFE MALIBU:machinegun:RAIDERS BITCHES


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MY HOMEBOY JOE I REMEBER OUR MINI TRUCK DAYS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CARLOS REGAL PERFECT COLORS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> CARLOS REGAL PERFECT COLORS


2 PLACE FULL CUSTOM


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

GABE IN THE BACK PURO GOODTIMES


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SOME REAL OGS CAB DRIFTERS LIKE THE PLACS THEY HAVE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THERES NO IMPALAS AFTER 1964 .................1967 BAD ASS LIKE THE SKIRT N TRIM ON THIS 67


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HOPE YOU LIKE WILL REPOST 2 DAYS STRAIGHT :twak:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WAT UP SAM ...THANKS FOR INTRUDUCING UR SELF YOUR 64 IS TO THE TOP MY FAV IMPALA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

GET LAYED 1964 ESE10 1988 SUPREMO 1983 CUTLAS COMPTON CADDY 1977


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ANDY WATUP BIG DOG ALL THE SHOWS TOYS DRIVE IN LA SB AREA AN ANDY SUPORTS THE VALLE :thumbsup:
1973 CHEVROLET


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> GET LAYED 1964 ESE10 1988 SUPREMO 1983 CUTLAS COMPTON CADDY 1977


 THATS WAT I CALL THESE CARS ONLY MINES IS ESE10


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


LOOKING AT THIS PIC JUST NOTICE THE VILLAGE SQUARE SIGH ? HUMMMM


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1988 LA SUPER SHOW DONT NEED TO CRUSIE TO GET RUCAS EVEN IN A BIKE WE WAS LINEING THE HOES UP FOR PIC AN #S 2003 _1988 =15YRS AGO I OH THATS ME CHECKING THE BOOTY MY TRUCK WAS THERE ALSO NOT AT HOME DECORATING THE GARAGE........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 1988 LA SUPER SHOW DONT NEED TO CRUSIE TO GET RUCAS EVEN IN A BIKE WE WAS LINEING THE HOES UP FOR PIC AN #S 2003 _1988 =15YRS AGO I OH THATS ME CHECKING THE BOOTY MY TRUCK WAS THERE ALSO NOT AT HOME DECORATING THE GARAGE........


JA JA NO COMPUTER SKILLS I MEANT TO PUT THIS ON THE PIC ON TOP


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GOOD PICS CLAUDIO...ANDY BE HITTING ALL SHOWS IN SO. CAL AND VEGAS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CHERI N JASMINE I REMENMER


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> CHERI N JASMINE I REMENMER


 CHERI IS THE 1 ON THE RED 1 PAINTED BY STAN HOWTON N PINSTIPED PUSSY GETTERS:fool2:


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Why in the hell is that guy taking such a big ass step


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> Why in the hell is that guy taking such a big ass step


MARCHING BAND HOMIE! HAHAHAA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:buttkick: _*GET OUT OF THE WAY--------HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAH*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE PICTURE I BEEN TO SHOW ALL OVER BUT I LIKE TO SUPPORT THE VALLE THEY SHOWED ME LOVE FOR YEARS ..


beentheredonethat6 said:


> ANDY WATUP BIG DOG ALL THE SHOWS TOYS DRIVE IN LA SB AREA AN ANDY SUPORTS THE VALLE :thumbsup:
> 1973 CHEVROLET


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THANKS JOJO DONT FORGET ABOUT AZ ALSO/YOU KNOW ITS IN MY BLOOD TO KEEP ON LOWRIDING YOUR RIDE WAS LOOKING GOOD


jojo67 said:


> GOOD PICS CLAUDIO...ANDY BE HITTING ALL SHOWS IN SO. CAL AND VEGAS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> THANKS FOR THE PICTURE I BEEN TO SHOW ALL OVER BUT I LIKE TO SUPPORT THE VALLE THEY SHOWED ME LOVE FOR YEARS ..


:thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice pics rick aka big dogg get down thats must be an exspensive camara u have and some nice history pics of the valle claudio get down homie


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

92262 said:


> Why in the hell is that guy taking such a big ass step


LOL.. OH YEA..You A Idiot


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

Qvo Homies, :thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

*You tube*


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Augie.Majestics said:


> Qvo Homies, :thumbsup:


Orale.. What up Big Homie? Hows Everything in AZ??? :wave:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

MRMONTECARLO said:


>


 Very Clean Line Up!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:buttkick: _*GET OUT OF THE WAY--------HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAH*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Augie.Majestics said:


> Qvo Homies, :thumbsup:


que onda homie..


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

So is the cruise night on b4 for the end of the year????


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

jpeg	976.6 KB	1920	1200


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

jpeg	976.6 KB	1920	1200


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

bmp	976.6 KB	1920	1200


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup Cochella hope to see u guys at our show....whos coming??


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Sup Cochella hope to see u guys at our show....whos coming??


ROLLERZ ONLY V.C. Will b there & stayin for the after party I hope they know how to make chabelas at bar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

*TTT
*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

garage 53 014 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

garage 53 012 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

garage 53 018 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

garage 53 013 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

garage 53 009 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

garage 53 019 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

garage 53 020 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

garage 53 021 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

53bear said:


> garage 53 021 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


GR8 PIC'S BEAR !!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

53bear said:


> garage 53 020 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


ttt


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Sup Cochella hope to see u guys at our show....whos coming??


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> *TTT
> *


to the top for the ESES!!!!!!uffin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

REAL NICE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
NICE GLASS ETCH BY ME OMARTRECE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

*600$ HIT ME UP 
CAR RUNS PERFECT
PAPER WORK IS THE PROBLEM LMK IF YOUR INTRESTED*


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Indio123 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY V.C. Will b there & stayin for the after party I hope they know how to make chabelas at bar


best chabelas in yuma homies


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

*I Will Never Learn* :twak:








*Today was Not The Day :tears:*


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

*It Was Still A Nice Day For A Parade
*
















*Big Thanks To Valley's Finest Car Club & Bike Club For Coming Out and Representing With Us* :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> *I Will Never Learn* :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crazy ESES!!!!


RF_RiDER said:


> *It Was Still A Nice Day For A Parade
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:buttkick:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RF_RiDER said:


> *I Will Never Learn* :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were u too switch happy? what happend?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 30 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 29 guests)

OMAR TRECE WELCOME TO THE Valle de Coachella


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> were u too switch happy? what happend?


*Epic 3 Wheel*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

53bear said:


> Very Clean Line Up!!!:thumbsup:


THANKS BEAR!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

53bear said:


> garage 53 014 by Bear 1953, on Flickr





53bear said:


> garage 53 012 by Bear 1953, on Flickr





53bear said:


> garage 53 013 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


FIRRME PICS!
:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*:nicoderm:
OTT *FOR COACHELLA VALLEY!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 32 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 31 guests)

OMAR TRECE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Mmmmmmm


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 11 guests)

OMAR TRECE


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

That's what you get when you steal a SNOWMAN from someone's yard !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RIP BOUGHT MY FIRST NEW SET OF SETUPS. FORM HIM IN 1980


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: _*your so cool i'm gonna call you culo-*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


> View attachment 583331
> 
> 
> That's what you get when you steal a SNOWMAN from someone's yard !!!


Jo jo


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

hope every bodys has a BOMB DAY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


FOR SALE OR GOING ON UR 58


RO INDIO 321 said:


>


WAT IS THIS?......... PACMAN LUNCH PAIL NICE HOPE U GOT THE COOLER WORTH MORE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1 OF THE BADS LOWRIDERS LIKE THE ACCESSORIES USE IT OR SELL IT.........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

12 21 2012 NEW CYCLE IM READY ARE U THE DAWN OF A NEW AGE ..../......


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

what i did in 2012, full color change n made it to vegas..


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

CHROME UNDIES N FULL WRAPPED FRAMES STEEL MOLDED FOR SALE, GET AT ME, I LIVE IN AZ but im in the VALLE 2x a month.....born n raised in the valle, [email protected]


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ttt :rofl:


----------



## PrimoBigD (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


beentheredonethat6 said:


> Q-vo t.t.t claudio og's always told me its all about how you dress'em........ttt valle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Augie.Majestics said:


> CHROME UNDIES N FULL WRAPPED FRAMES STEEL MOLDED FOR SALE, GET AT ME, I LIVE IN AZ but im in the VALLE 2x a month.....born n raised in the valle, [email protected]


_*Let us know when you come down with you ride! VC TTT Town Car came out nice i've been following the paint job good change!*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> FOR SALE OR GOING ON UR 58
> 
> WAT IS THIS?......... PACMAN LUNCH PAIL NICE HOPE U GOT THE COOLER WORTH MORE


for my 58 .....lunch box is
complete....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

48rag said:


> Meeting Sunday classics 68 fastback


10-4........ 48rag see u there u taking the big ass trophy we got from rollerz for most members...........


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

classic68_fastback said:


> 10-4........ 48rag see u there u taking the big ass trophy we got from rollerz for most members...........


Yes sir it will be there


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

48rag said:


> View attachment 584592
> View attachment 584593


 i just noticed u guys put the limited moldings on it..is it a limited?


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Let us know when you come down with you ride! VC TTT Town Car came out nice i've been following the paint job good change!*_


headed home for the holidays, taking the 64, ill post up when i get into town, gracias homie,


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

48rag said:


> View attachment 584592


ANOTHER* MAD METHOD DESIGN*!!!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's one more..... for the homie ABEL from GOODTIMES!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THAT A BIG LMFOL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

What up with midlife cruising tonite let's take our old man pills turn the heaters on in the car an if you get permission les cruise tonite Or Sunday


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> What up with midlife cruising tonite let's take our old man pills turn the heaters on in the car an if you get permission les cruise tonite Or Sunday


HELL NO TO COLD !!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> HELL NO TO COLD !!!


Remember 40 plus yrs n nobody waiting for US .....
To go........ 
Anybody else going cause it is going to be Fk co ld les do it on Sunday
Sunday Sunday Sunday


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Remember 40 plus yrs n nobody waiting for US .....
> To go........
> Anybody else going cause it is going to be Fk co ld les do it on Sunday
> Sunday Sunday Sunday


Sunday about 3 pm !


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Remember 40 plus yrs n nobody waiting for US .....
> To go........
> Anybody else going cause it is going to be Fk co ld les do it on Sunday
> Sunday Sunday Sunday



YEA...A SUNDAY AFTERNOON CRUISE....THAT SOUNDS BETTER!
:thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


We Still Doin This??


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

*SORRY FOR THE LOUSEY PICS But its All I Got*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> YEA...A SUNDAY AFTERNOON CRUISE....THAT SOUNDS BETTER!
> :thumbsup:


Kickin it at the park on a Sunday after noon .........


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Sunday would b best to cruise down 111 with some old school


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
Rollerz Only Toy Drive Video*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://youtu.be/cG0yXFNbAhI


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

430889_420588331348083_283366305_n[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr
My Primos Ride in Orange County.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Mmm


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Whats up 48rag u went to the candycane lane cruise?????


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Now that the 68 aka (no que no ) is lookin so fresh so clean take it for a cruise
then to the meeting latino classics


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mZNcfI-x-e4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Frrime VEDIO


_*FIRME VIDEO*_ PENDEJO HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOOD FIND BEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:roflmao::twak: :loco:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Presidents of the COACHELLA valley ROLLERZ ,KINGS, ILLUSIONS , VIEJITOS, CRUISERS , AND THE REST OF CAR CLUBS IN THE VALLEY LETS GET TOGETHER AND HAVE OUR CAR CLUB MEETINGS AT THE SAME SPOT? Miles park at 3 pm on Sundays? OMAR PLEASE THIS IS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS SO STAY THE @""#%^^ )(( " OUT " PRESIDENTS ONLY


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR What will you say when you kids come home and you kids say DADDY DADDY the kids at school are saying you stole their SNOWMAN !!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> OMAR What will you say when you kids come home and you kids say DADDY DADDY the kids at school are saying you stole their SNOWMAN !!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS


COOL STORY-


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Presidents of the COACHELLA valley ROLLERZ ,KINGS, ILLUSIONS , VIEJITOS, CRUISERS , AND THE REST OF CAR CLUBS IN THE VALLEY LETS GET TOGETHER AND HAVE OUR CAR CLUB MEETINGS AT THE SAME SPOT? Miles park at 3 pm on Sundays? OMAR PLEASE THIS IS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS SO STAY THE @""#%^^ )(( " OUT " PRESIDENTS ONLY




HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SURE BOB EVERYONE IS GONNA LISTEN TO YOU HAHAHAHAAHAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> COOL STORY-


You want the to see the veidio pendejo ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> You want the to see the veidio pendejo ?


VIDEO BABAS VIDEO


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

The bad thing THE HOA hit me up caused they look you up FAMILIIAGRAFIS SORRY GUY 's Carlos, first THING THEY said he belongs to STREET KINGS CAR club . If he was visiting me .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> The bad thing THE HOA hit me up cause they look you up FAMILIIAGRAFIS SORRY GUY 's Carlos first THING THEY said he belongs to STREET KINGS CAR .


GOOD ONE GO TAKE SOME PILLS NOW HAHAHAHAH


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GOOD ONE GO TAKE SOME PILLS NOW HAHAHAHAH


Tess tas cagando puto cause you know iTs true baboso if YOUR pres want proff the HOA HAVE THE TAPE !!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Tess tas cagando puto cause you know iTs true baboso



OHHH SI BABAS YOU KNOW WERE I LIVE BRING THEM TO MY HOUSE YOUR A RAT ANYWAY'S AHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OHHH SI BABAS YOU KNOW WERE I LIVE BRING THEM TO MY HOUSE YOUR A RAT ANYWAY'S AHHAHAHAHAHAH


So wait it true


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> So wait it true


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH SURE WHAT EVER YOU FAT BODY THINKS HAHAHAHAHAHAH VIDEO-VIDEO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> ha ha you don't even who you ripoff wait till they knock on you door ha ha hs



ILL BE HOME ALL WEEK HAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Take a second look


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> *SORRY FOR THE LOUSEY PICS But its All I Got*


 nice could make it


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Merry christmas valle coachella


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FELIZ NAVIDAD 
 FROM ROLLERZ ONLY VC


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

customers 1962 impala ...assemblin all back toghter comming out soon....


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

MERRY XMAS HOMIES...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO THE " VC " lows


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

jingle bells jingle bells oh wat fun IT IS to ride in A SS CHEVROLET








MERRY X MAS ........valle cochela


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES!!!







*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

merry christmas to everybody in the valle every club that reps the valle..


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Mmm


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WUT IT DEW LOKOS...HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD XMAS WITH FAMLY AND FRIENDS, NOW LETS GET READY FOR THE NEW YEAR AND ALL STAY SAFE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Good morning fast back 68


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

I ask Permission to share this pictures


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Good morning VC it's Friday the years is ending


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

It's a nice day for a cruise in My ragtop


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

theart của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

cochela valle 1968


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

heater ck, 32 psi on primume sport WAYS, ck 8 track ,set fresh air freshner 3 lilac ck ready to go around the block


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

low n slow 49 done post pics


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> low n slow 49 done post pics


the paparatsi will stop by your house this wk


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MID LIFE GOT TO LOVE IT CRUZ IT OR SELL IT TAKE A PILL N CHILL:twak:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:machinegun::naughty:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

REBEL 1962 IMPALA SS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BAD AZZ:guns:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NICE PASSING LIGHT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NOT FOR DECORATING GARAGES


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SOON OUT BRACERO 41


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

14s SPOKES


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

14s tru rays


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

car dealer from the valle not LA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HELLO I WISH I CAN TALK CARS BUT NOBODYS LOG ON MMMHHH I GUESS I GO ON FB AT LEAST THEIR THEY POST LIKE N I CAN HAVE A CYBER CONVERSATION HOPE YOU LIKE............. PUEZ QVO PHOTOS


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE PICS CLAUDIO:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Sorry some of our RIDE's don't " DECORATE OUR GARGES THEIR ARE PART OF " OUR MAN CAVES "'some of us LOVE Our RIDES ! You will learn when you have had your ride longer then YOUR WIFE OR KIDS ! Call me crazy do you ever talk to you ride 's ? I call them my boys ! Maybe I am CAR CRAZY YOU'LL LEARN IF IN YOUR Blood sonnef hope fully not later !!


ESTUPIDO YOU CAPATALIZE WIFE N KIDS LIKE SOME 1 SAID BFORE .....WTF........IM NOT ON FB WERE MY WIFE COULD READ MY POST SO DONT INVOLVE MY KIDS OR WIFE :finger: AN I AM A CAR OWNER NOT A CAR DRIVER AN IF THE SHOE FITS US THEN WEAR THE MOTHER DONT ENVOLE MY FAMILIA ............


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Mmm is just keep on the the top so it's easy to find sorry since I not your lover by the way nice picts





48rag said:


> bro read the DOT THEY SHOULD BE 40 psi 32 are for VW 's that what those tires are for !!


 DONT CARE FOR THAT EDUCATION DONT ON A VW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> NICE PICS CLAUDIO:thumbsup:


 THANKS JOJO


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> DONT CARE FOR THAT EDUCATION DONT OWN A VW


 DONT OWN AVW


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ESTUPIDO YOU CAPATALIZE WIFE N KIDS LIKE SOME 1 SAID BFORE .....WTF........IM NOT ON FB WERE MY WIFE COULD READ MY POST SO DONT INVOLVE MY KIDS OR WIFE :finger: AN I AM A CAR OWNER NOT A CAR DRIVER AN IF THE SHOE FITS US THEN WEAR THE MOTHER DONT ENVOLE MY FAMILIA ............


:thumbsup: :nono: OVI BABOSO-----------


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

CHECK THIS OUT HOMEBOYS... Looks like it's official. Get your orders in. 
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lano...se-plates.html


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Wow what did I say about you wife and kids ?YOU BROUGHT THEM UP I said my wife and kids cause I have had my ride longer then them don't you know how to read ?


 when you pass by my house or when ever you see me stop n talk to ME AND I PROMISSE I WILL STOP AND TALK CAUSE I DO NO HOW TO READ AN YOUR FIRST MISTAKE IS BRING IN FAMILIA TO ANY TOPIC ON HERE 
BECAUSE IM NOT 14 YR OLD WITH RIBBONS ON MY HAIR IM NOT GOINGTO KEEP POSTING LIKE LIL GIRLS ...... IF YOU COMMENT ON MY DONT DONT MENTION MY FAMILIA WIFE N KIDS IN ANY WAY .... TALK TO ME TO REALLY NO ME OTHER THAN THAT KEEP BEEN AN ASSHOLE LIKE EVERY ONE KNOWS YOU CAN BE CAUSE I TO CAN BE AN ASSHOLE REMEMBER STOP HAVE A BEER NOT ON HERE LIKE LIL GIRLS OR LIL BOYS WITH HARD ONS ..........7608355803


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:chuck: OVI CULO :roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STOP BY MY PAD FIRST OVI SO CAN SPIT SHINE THE THICK ASS GLASSES YOU WEAR!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> TFT


*THE-FKN-TONTON { TFT } FITS YOU WELL ESA!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Don't worry baby sooner or later HA HA HA HA


_*BABY YOUR SICK!!!!!!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy new year new things will be coming up next year


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

?????????????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> View attachment 587159
> 
> 
> Happy new year new things will be coming up next year


_*NEW LEG?*_


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Firme mini pics


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*NICE EVENING FOR A WALK! *_:rofl:_* If you have your two feet i mean! *_:roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Happy New Year RAZA -

*


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> CHECK THIS OUT HOMEBOYS... Looks like it's official. Get your orders in.
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lano...se-plates.html


im going to order mine ..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

The homie Chuy from TJ OUT SOON


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Damn nice 59 rag


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

48rag said:


> View attachment 588205


:yes:


----------



## PrimoBigD (Jan 2, 2012)

happy new year to all my lowriding familia in the valle de coachella !!!!!! PRIMOS CAR CLUB TTT


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

*TTT HAPPY NEW YEAR!!*


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Happy new years valle coachella from latino classics 
C.C.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/pts/3514690770.html


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/pts/3514690770.html


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> The homie Chuy from TJ OUT SOON


:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

SUP COCHELLA VALLEY DOING A ROLL CALL TO SEE WHO COMING TO YUMA FOR UNITED DEAMS SHOW?? SO FAR ROLLERZ ONLY AND STREET KINGZ...IF U HAVENT BEEN TO THIS SHOW ASK ROLLERZ OR STREETKINGZ....ITS A GREAT SHOW...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Ooop


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

thats a big lol


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> SUP COCHELLA VALLEY DOING A ROLL CALL TO SEE WHO COMING TO YUMA FOR UNITED DEAMS SHOW?? SO FAR ROLLERZ ONLY AND STREET KINGZ...IF U HAVENT BEEN TO THIS SHOW ASK ROLLERZ OR STREETKINGZ....ITS A GREAT SHOW...


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

ROLL CALL who's going in Saturday for the Royal Fantasies Picnic


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

92262 said:


> ROLL CALL who's going in Saturday for the Royal Fantasies Picnic


VALLEYS FINEST WILL BE THERE


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

92262 said:


> ROLL CALL who's going in Saturday for the Royal Fantasies Picnic


Thats Rite!!! Good Lookin Out 92262...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Mmm


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

92262 said:


> ROLL CALL who's going in Saturday for the Royal Fantasies Picnic


NEW ILLUSIONS CRUISING FROM INDIO MECCA. 1000PALMS CAT CITY ANYBODY. WANNA CARAVAN NO CRYBABY OR OLD CRY BABY'S


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

I b late but I b there SOCCER IN AM. COACH. N REF GAME


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

RF_RiDER said:


> Thats Rite!!! Good Lookin Out 92262...


Valley's Finest
New Illusions


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


> View attachment 589972
> View attachment 589973


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Valley's Finest
> New Illusions


ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Thats Rite!!! Good Lookin Out 92262...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


>


 REPERSENTING THE VALLE AT MAJESTIC PIC TO THE TOP GEORGE .....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Thats Rite!!! Good Lookin Out 92262...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1964 1962 IMPALAS:shh:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

RF_RiDER said:


> Thats Rite!!! Good Lookin Out 92262...


Valley's Finest 
New Illusions
Rollerz Only
Ttt


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

GOOD MORNING " VC " it's " COLD" out there ! Got to turn the heater on in man cave to keep " MY "babies (rides ) warm !!!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Like that 48rag does the mancave have heated floors too?????


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> im going to order mine ..


Me too...just don't like the idea about having to wait till 2015


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Confrimed on Facebook:
Valley's Finest CC/BC
Viejitos CC/BC
New Illusions
Desert Boyz
:thumbsup:
Confirmed on Lay It Low:
Valley's Finest
New Illusions
Rollerz Only
:thumbsup:
TTT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

rgarcia15928 said:


> SUP COCHELLA VALLEY DOING A ROLL CALL TO SEE WHO COMING TO YUMA FOR UNITED DEAMS SHOW?? SO FAR ROLLERZ ONLY AND STREET KINGZ...IF U HAVENT BEEN TO THIS SHOW ASK ROLLERZ OR STREETKINGZ....ITS A GREAT SHOW...


GOODTIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AGAIN..AND LITTLE DUDE IS READY FOR DANCE CONTEST.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

bajitos,,,,,homie silents 65


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


NIce :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LOCALS ONLY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

RF_RiDER said:


> Confrimed on Facebook:
> Valley's Finest CC/BC
> Viejitos CC/BC
> New Illusions
> ...


Confirmed by phone:
Ondiados
Valle Style

All..
Valley's Finest 
New Illusions
Rollerz Only
Viejitos
Desert Boyz


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RF_RiDER said:


> Confrimed on Facebook:
> Valley's Finest CC/BC
> Viejitos CC/BC
> New Illusions
> ...




TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Pictures from the Royal fantasy picnic 2013


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

That's all for now !


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

FIRRME PICS 48rag! :thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>





beentheredonethat6 said:


>





beentheredonethat6 said:


>





beentheredonethat6 said:


> LOCALS ONLY





beentheredonethat6 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ABEL760 said:


> GOODTIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AGAIN..AND LITTLE DUDE IS READY FOR DANCE CONTEST.....


gracias goodtimes cochella


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations to Sam Hernandez of the ROLLERZ ONLY car club for best car in show at the Royal fantasy picnic 2013


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations Vejitio Car club for most rides at Royal fantasy's picnic 2013


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MRMONTECARLO said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


48rag said:


> View attachment 590988
> View attachment 590989
> 
> 
> Congratulations to Sam Hernandez of the ROLLERZ ONLY car club for best car in show at the Royal fantasy picnic 2013


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

there i iam .with the homie carlos..


48rag said:


> View attachment 590843


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Royal fantasies hopefully next year will take all the DOGS down there so have plenty of food LATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB !


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

48rag said:


> Royal fantasies hopefully next year will take all the DOGS down there so have plenty of food LATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB !


Yea I Hope So... I Really Thought You Guys Were Gonna Take The Most Members As Usuall... But Next Year Will Be Bigger And Better For Sure!!
Thank You To All Car Clubs That Came Out And Supported Us...
Viejitos
Native Pride
Rollerz Only
Latino Classics
Valle Style
Street Kings
New Illusions
Valleys Finest
Public Enemy
Ondiados
Majestics
and Royal Fantasies IE
Hope Everyone Had A Good Time and This Is The Start For 2013!! VC TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Yea I Hope So... I Really Thought You Guys Were Gonna Take The Most Members As Usuall... But Next Year Will Be Bigger And Better For Sure!!
> Thank You To All Car Clubs That Came Out And Supported Us...
> Viejitos
> Native Pride
> ...



_*WE HAD A BLAST LOADING PICS RIGHT NOW HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX1 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX2 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Yea I Hope So... I Really Thought You Guys Were Gonna Take The Most Members As Usuall... But Next Year Will Be Bigger And Better For Sure!!
> Thank You To All Car Clubs That Came Out And Supported Us...
> Viejitos
> Native Pride
> ...


Nosotros was there


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> FAMILIAGRAFIX2 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


Nice pic


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Nosotros was there


Yea You are right... Just Caught that Myself Thanks


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Firmes day great with some lowrider peoples that like crusing talk to some peoples about carand my ref uniform jaja ref takes bribes. And hanged with some cool hot rods .............

An my fb freinds thanks for the wats up
Cruz it or sell it post pics later till the next happening


And


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PLEASE COME SUPPORT PLEASE THANK YOU!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh yea had some people say im talking shit on here all i got to say 

If the shoe fits wear it 
Not everybody got permission


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX3 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX4 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


SS 64 IMPALA 



FAMILIAGRAFIX5 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr

OG 409 62 SS IMPALA NICE


FAMILIAGRAFIX6 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr

DB IN THE HOUSE


FAMILIAGRAFIX7 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr



SAM'S SIXTY-4-NIA ROLLERZ ONLY



FAMILIAGRAFIX8 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr



FAMILIAGRAFIX9 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr

VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA


FAMILIAGRAFIX10 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr

BOGGIE GOT SOME WHITE WALLS NICE


FAMILIAGRAFIX11 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr

TIO BOB VIEJITOS


FAMILIAGRAFIX12 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr

PUBLIC ENEMY'S FRESHLY LIFTED EURO CADDY D Elegance 


FAMILIAGRAFIX13 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr

Native Pride


FAMILIAGRAFIX14 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr

3 CLEAN REGALS


FAMILIAGRAFIX15 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr

VIEJITOS--------------


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT......NICE LITTLE TURNOUT:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

That red duece is to the top fuck china 13 on a car likethis og 14s bias tires all day think I put mine back on Like a real SS


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX21 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX22 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX23 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX24 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX25 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX26 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX27 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX28 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX29 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX30 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX31 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX32 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX33 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX34 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX35 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX36 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX37 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX38 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX39 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX40 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILIAGRAFIX41 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX42 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX43 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX44 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> There a lot's of China 13 's out there


there sure is diffrent strokes for diff folks 
as for my self 
for my ESEs ss impala s 10
dayton 88 spoke triple gold 
zenith 72 spoke 3 prong spinner an extra 2 wing engraved made in USA SPINNER
TRU SPOKE 14 3 PRONG SPINNER N 2 WAY SPINNER 
FOR EVERY PRODUCT MADE IN USA CREATES 400 JOBS NIGHTLY NEWS SAID THAT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

rgarcia15928 said:


> gracias goodtimes cochella


NO PROBLEMO...:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

For any one out there that wants some " 14" tru spokes


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*PASS THE WORD VALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> View attachment 591198


nice especially if someone BUILT THERE CAR 40 YRS AGO AN WANTS THAT CLASSY LOOK AGAIN DONT NO ABOUT THOSE TIERS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Beentheredonethat


OH REALLY ZENITH YOU DAYTONS YOU TRU SPOKES I BELIVE CAUSE YOUR OLD....








1997 HERE YOU HAVE BOLT ONS WITH NICE CAP 
PICTURES OF ZEINTH OR DAYTONS ON YOUR CAR SO YOU CAN SAY beentheredonthat
or you taking masa oh wait u beentheredonthat


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

reall nice hope BRASERO 41 WILL BE CRUSING LIKE THIS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SITYFORNIA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1962 impala OG REBEL ON 520 PRIMUME SPORT WAY 72 SPOKE KILLER DAYTONS 1988


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

2012 TRU SPOKE STYLE REAL OG STYLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RICK TRUCK LOVE THE SKIRTS CANT WAIT TILL I SHORTEN MY DIFF SO I CAN PORT MY SKIRTS ON THE ESE10


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BUMP TO THE TOP WITH PICS OF LOCAL CARS ON CV FORM


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THE ESE10 PASADENA WAY OF LIFE CAR SHOW ON 72 DAYTON 520S TRIPLE GOLD KILLER DAYTONS 1992


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> THE ESE10 PASADENA WAY OF LIFE CAR SHOW ON 72 DAYTON 520S TRIPLE GOLD KILLER DAYTONS 1992


AN SKIRTS SITTING LOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS CAR SHOW RELAY FOR LIFE DOING OUR PART TO CURE CANCER COMING UP HOW YOU SUPPORT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUBLIC ENEMY cc ....wat up homie seen marvin going to the pic when we were levaing


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

got find that pic of the elco from ROYAL VILLAGE LATE 80S


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NICE OG LOWRIDERS 1970s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

the COMPTON CADDY ......
new prodject 1968 on the road soon


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

still 1 of my fav rim tire combo 14 stock caps rims painted red small tires perferably 520s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wat up david smile homeboy .......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

more pics ROYAL FANTASIES OF PICNIC on NEW ILLUSIONS FB PLEASE NO HATERS COMMENTS WELCOME


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ESE 10 
CLASSICS 14s with mclean caps 1989 520s when it was called DESIRED 10


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATE 70S G BODYs my fav


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

local pics on CV FORM TO THE TOP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: *ttt TTT *


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> That your bros car homes be real


Yes it is my bros car Now...ja ja your fumny


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> How many barbers have you put out of a job cause you don't cut your hair ? If they shoe fit Wear it !!!


None weasly at the mall use to cut my hair till he told he bought a house in hawaii then I went mecca until she told me she bought a house in rosarito and no my sobrina cuts so to answer ? None


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> your talking buying American made i had bought a brand new maxima and altima then I have bought a brand new 2007 GMC AND A 2010 I wonder how many people have lost their job cause I bought a set of $ 300 wheels how much did you pay for your use spokes ? O wait are they even yours ? Wait till you need tires !!!!!


Which spokes the LA wires the daytons the zenith or the spoked yes I bought from my bro ur funny to much time on your hands snd I respect old farts senior citizens how manyy I dont care I got a job. And thats what counts


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> your talking buying American made i had bought a brand new maxima and altima then I have bought a brand new 2007 GMC AND A 2010 I wonder how many people have lost their job cause I bought a set of $ 300 wheels how much did you pay for your use spokes ? O wait are they even yours ? Wait till you need tires !!!!!


Ja ja 300 $ funny guy Ovidio. Your alrite doednt matter wat EVERY BODY SAY YOUR AGE I TELL THEM TO GO ON HERE BUT THEY SAY NAW I NO HOW HE IS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Come on a I get a hair ever 3 month and pay $ 15.00


Ja ja funny no 1 ask u


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> You didn't Answer my question how much did you pay for spokes ?


I di d which 1s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Your so full of shit I dont no weather to give u a breath mint or toilet paper 



We need to have a bbq together


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

The Ds 1800 with out tires the zenith 700 the zenith spinners 400 $ from tony parker the la wires 400 with tires the spokes havent payed him


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

You still have the caps on those 14s bolt ons or does james have those cool 14s. I like old scool style


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Right you shake my hand and talk real cool then you get with your lover and start talking shit I don't get it then you Invite me to a barbecue?


Whos my lover


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Right you shake my hand and talk real cool then you get with your lover and start talking shit I don't get it then you Invite me to a barbecue?


Ja so u take this cyber bangung serios wow 
And yes I shock your hand cause im a man not a asshole who turns his head when we are 15 feet away and james was there to much time on your ha nds yep I dont hate or say me me us us we we lets ck the game of the 49s against the chees. Melow out old man


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thats a big Lol. Wat up valle lets BBq and invite ovidio so ha can get to now his fellow lowriders and we pay


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

To the top for 
Rag 48 keep posting al that nowledeg you have and more pics old pics from your history not cars we see on here


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


> View attachment 590988
> View attachment 590989
> 
> 
> Congratulations to Sam Hernandez of the ROLLERZ ONLY car club for best car in show at the Royal fantasy picnic 2013



wacha sammy taking best car,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


nice pics omar keep up the good work ese


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

buenas pics omar :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Look who's talking César Chávez let's all Unite !!!


thanks for that CESAR CHAVEZ GREAT MAN GRASIAS FOR THE COMPLIMENT MY COMES FROM THE NAME CLADIOS ROMAN NAME MEANING A LEADER THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> No thanks don't need to know no one get a hair cut


 WAT NO HAIR CUT? 
BARBAQUE NOT BARBERSHOP............. THERE YOU GO READ YOUR POST YOU SAID QOUTE...... I SHOOK YOUR HAND


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LOG IN EVERYBODY NUTTING ON TV


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Look who's talking César Chávez let's all Unite !!!


 I BEEN TOLD BY MY PARENTS OF THE KIDS I COCAH THE SAME THING THANKS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Presidents of the COACHELLA valley ROLLERZ ,KINGS, ILLUSIONS , VIEJITOS, CRUISERS , AND THE REST OF CAR CLUBS IN THE VALLEY LETS GET TOGETHER AND HAVE OUR CAR CLUB MEETINGS AT THE SAME SPOT? Miles park at 3 pm on Sundays? OMAR PLEASE THIS IS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS SO STAY THE @""#%^^ )(( " OUT " PRESIDENTS ONLY


JA JA JA AND HERE WAT ARE YOU TRY TO BE FUNNY LES UNIT PTRS ILL COMPARE U TO LAUREL FROM LARUEL N HARDY CAUSE EVERY 1 LAUGHED TO HEAR YOU SAY LETS..... JA JA 
BUT IM DOWN FOR A SUNDAY CRUZ


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Look who's talking César Chávez let's all Unite !!!


 CEASAR CHAVEZ WAS IN MECCA YRS BACK CK MY FACE BOOK PIC IF YOU DONT BELIVE I SHOOK HIS HAND TO WOW THANKS GREAT MAN AGAIN TO BE COMPARED TO SEE THATS WAT A TELL PEPOLE THTA YOU ARE JUST TRUBLED MAN YOU alrite


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

whos is that primer 48? nice modivation


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> No thanks don't need to know no one get a hair cut


oh i read it agin you said get a hair cut me get a hair cut ...naw almost reaching mid life and next for me besides crusing cking for some cougars honeys is a harley so no hair cut ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

30YRS OF OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OPP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> OTT


 OH THAT GREEN 62 OUT SOON AGAIN OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


 OTT


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

whats up coachella i got this v6 motor and tranny for sale works all it needs is a carb asking 400 bills if i take it out or if u take out and make a offer for more info 760 669-1821 david text me plz


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> CEASAR CHAVEZ WAS IN MECCA YRS BACK CK MY FACE BOOK PIC IF YOU DONT BELIVE I SHOOK HIS HAND TO WOW THANKS GREAT MAN AGAIN TO BE COMPARED TO SEE THATS WAT A TELL PEPOLE THTA YOU ARE JUST TRUBLED MAN YOU alrite


_*Club Friend he owns the Brown Cholo Harley he's gonna be cruising and finishing it the Interior is clean just ready for paint to many choices tu sabes!TTT VALLE DE COACHELLA

*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

13 years worth of Low Low magazines still have 10 years stored away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

check the dates


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> OPP


Miles park


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.kesq.com/news/TV-Host-Huell-Howser-Dies/-/233092/18040076/-/hlwte6z/-/index.html


SAD NEWS!!!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> OTT


62 5 times in Magazine Twice on TV Local news can't ask for more Oh and one video . the 65 once on local news video Coachella Valley Car Culture.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Who's going ?
Street Kingz
Rollerz Only
City Cruisers 
for sure --------------*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Who's going ?
> Street Kingz
> Rollerz Only
> City Cruisers
> for sure --------------*_


wat time we caravaning NEW ILLUSIONS ........PRESENTE 
NOT JUST 2 SHOWS LOCALLY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

14 15 16 17 18 19 20 25 WOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Club Friend he owns the Brown Cholo Harley he's gonna be cruising and finishing it the Interior is clean just ready for paint to many choices tu sabes!TTT VALLE DE COACHELLA
> 
> *_











REALLY NICE I LIKE THAT LOOK WORK IN PROGRESS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Club Friend he owns the Brown Cholo Harley he's gonna be cruising and finishing it the Interior is clean just ready for paint to many choices tu sabes!TTT VALLE DE COACHELLA
> 
> *_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BORED NUTTING GOOD WANTED TO FEEL WAT NUTTING TO DO FELT .......I THINK I GOING TO THE GYM ANY BODY WANA GO RUN


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

GOTO FIND MY OLDER PICS STREET MGIC HAD A 2 DOOR LIKE THIS


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS UP V.C WANT TO SAY HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL THE HOMIE..ME AT SANTA FE DAM THIS YEAR CHILLING


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> WHATS UP V.C WANT TO SAY HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL THE HOMIE..ME AT SANTA FE DAM THIS YEAR CHILLING


 WAT UP ANDY YAPPY NEW YR


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

SAME TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB


beentheredonethat6 said:


> WAT UP ANDY YAPPY NEW YR


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WIDE LOAD NEED TO MAKE SHIRT OUT OF THIS :boink:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>



_* WHAT HAPPEN TO THE PICS????

HAHAHHAHAHAHAH GOOD ONE HOMIE HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


> View attachment 592072
> View attachment 592071
> View attachment 592070
> 
> 62 5 times in Magazine Twice on TV Local news can't ask for more Oh and one video . the 65 once on local news video Coachella Valley Car Culture.


Mm


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*latino classic 68 impala aka no que no*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

zzzz


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

I think his name was david had a dark blue top and light blue bottom it was a delta 88 on star wire rims and he was from thermal down on middleton


beentheredonethat6 said:


> GOTO FIND MY OLDER PICS STREET MGIC HAD A 2 DOOR LIKE THIS


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*LATINO HISTORY*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

HAVE TO GO WILL PUT MORE PIC'S LATER


LATINO52chevy said:


> View attachment 592209


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
The next Generation on the come up!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Finally some White Walls looking good Boggie Viejitos Valle de Coachella *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Bam Bams Caddy Street Kingz Plaqued!
*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Back Glass Etched by Me OMARTRECE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT 2 page spread in the new Lowrider Magazine! YOLO Show!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*latino classic 68 impala aka no que no*



















































































murals done by the homie ronnie alvarez .......alvarez ink


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*latino classic lil.... no que no*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
STREET KINGZ BOMB SQUAD !!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*A LIL HISTORY IN THE VALLE COUPLE YEARS BACK!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​Nightmare 66 out very soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Kustom paint by PERFECT KOLORS.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


>


no que no ...... that was my homies car name tony chucos car now in imperial valley


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _* WHAT HAPPEN TO THE PICS????
> 
> HAHAHHAHAHAHAH GOOD ONE HOMIE HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


over n over n over OPP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> I think his name was david had a dark blue top and light blue bottom it was a delta 88 on star wire rims and he was from thermal down on middleton


 YEP MANUEL GARCIA HAD THE BLUE DAVID HAD THE OTHER GOTO FIND LOCAL OLD SCOOL PICS


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> no que no ...... that was my homies car name tony chucos car now in imperial valley


Tony the homie from back n the day when I was In new illusion


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Mm


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*VALLE DE COACHELLA RIDES!*_


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

FOR SALE OR TADE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*furture latino classic never to young to show them*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


>


NO QUE NO.....NICE68 ......club just pick 1 up should be on the streets soon 
Good think you posting pic ...only see the same 6 cars. N a whole bunch other cars from walla walla someweres what ever happen to your reagle


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> NO QUE NO.....NICE68 ......club just pick 1 up should be on the streets soon
> Good think you posting pic ...only see the same 6 cars. N a whole bunch other cars from walla walla someweres what ever happen to your reagle


Its in mexicali sold it to some vato had to get rid of it when I became a dad but its all good now I have a impala so iy turned out for the better


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj now booking Car Shows and Cruise Nights for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 for date availability and pricing.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

classic68_fastback said:


>


Nice


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

48rag said:


> View attachment 593019


OLD PIC RIGHT HERE OF JOJOS IMPALA....GOODTIMES CAR CLUB.... HOME OF THE ONE AND ONLY FULLTIMERS.......


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

FOR SALE OR TADE


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Good morning VC it's going to be a cold one out there !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Mmm


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:sprint:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


>




Good pics Omar..you can shoot everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Good pics Omar..you can shoot everything. :thumbsup:



Thanks Brother see you out there in Yuma on the 16th!:thumbsup:


----------



## Low-and-slow49 (Dec 28, 2011)

Im getting ready to clear coat, wherez a good spot to get some and good quality clear. Or is any clear ok. Im gona go over a single stage, if that matters. Any advice?


----------



## Low-and-slow49 (Dec 28, 2011)

No disrespect ese but theres no limit on what this mexiCAN can do, just want advice from vatos who have talent. Thats usually what forums are for, otherwise i wouldve saved my question and just opened the yellowpages. What happend to those days when lowriding was knowing your ride inside and out, the difference between the carb and the fuel pump, and not just taking it to a mechanic or painter cuz you aint never done it. The vets in this arte of lowriding would be ashamed of you for sayn that. But gracias for your 2 cents. Im sure we learned alot from this discussion.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Low-and-slow49 said:


> Im getting ready to clear coat, wherez a good spot to get some and good quality clear. Or is any clear ok. Im gona go over a single stage, if that matters. Any advice?


 why are u going to clear over a single stage for?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


GAMEOVER


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> why are u going to clear over a single stage for?


:dunno:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Low-and-slow49 said:


> No disrespect ese but theres no limit on what this mexiCAN can do, just want advice from vatos who have talent. Thats usually what forums are for, otherwise i wouldve saved my question and just opened the yellowpages. What happend to those days when lowriding was knowing your ride inside and out, the difference between the carb and the fuel pump, and not just taking it to a mechanic or painter cuz you aint never done it. The vets in this arte of lowriding would be ashamed of you for sayn that. But gracias for your 2 cents. Im sure we learned alot from this discussion.


You Know building lowrider is a lot of trial & error... try somtin if comes out right cool if not then it back to the drawing board... thats with everthing paint,interior,hydros.etc.. but i am in the same position as you i sprayed my homies car with single stage and now he wants clear over it.. i've heard lots of differnt opnions on it some say it'll be ok some say the single stage will react to the clear but the only way to find out is just to do it... as for a good clear i like transtar EURO clear we get from a spot in san bernadino that deliver it to the shop... this is coming from someone who has only been in the game 9 years but has built 6 cars and 6 lowrider bikes so far and dont plan on stopping anytine soon and thats just my 2 cents


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Low-and-slow49 (Dec 28, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> why are u going to clear over a single stage for?


Pues the car looks great with the single stage and i have three coats. After each coat i wet sanded with 1500.although the last coat i havent done anything yet. Do you think i should just wet sand with 2000 to knock down any small runs and just cut, buff and polish.

Btw gracias to all of you.... Serio!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Low-and-slow49 said:


> Pues the car looks great with the single stage and i have three coats. After each coat i wet sanded with 1500.although the last coat i havent done anything yet. Do you think i should just wet sand with 2000 to knock down any small runs and just cut, buff and polish.
> 
> Btw gracias to all of you.... Serio!


ive shoot clear on single stage and it didnt react,i called my compa isreal from chavez autobody and he said to wet sand it with 2000 and then shoot the clear that was a year ago and the 3 big rigs i painted still look good


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Low-and-slow49 said:


> Pues the car looks great with the single stage and i have three coats. After each coat i wet sanded with 1500.although the last coat i havent done anything yet. Do you think i should just wet sand with 2000 to knock down any small runs and just cut, buff and polish.
> 
> Btw gracias to all of you.... Serio!


well personaly i think it depends on the color, darker colors are harder to buff but thats true with either 2 stage or single stage... but i would say cut it with 2000 and buff it if dont come out the way you like go ahead and wash it sand it again wash it again and clear it sounds like you got alot of material on it to work with... but it all depends on how you like it, its your ride bro and as long as you are happy with it fuck what everybody else thinks... and like i said this is all trial and error until you ride comes out jut the way you like it.... That exsactly what happened to my homies car the cut and buff didnt come out the way he liked so he wants to clear over it.... so good luck homie


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Low-and-slow49 said:


> Im getting ready to clear coat, wherez a good spot to get some and good quality clear. Or is any clear ok. Im gona go over a single stage, if that matters. Any advice?


 adale if you given up cause you didnt ask or quit cuase theres profesional you wouldnt gotten as far an as nice as it s comming out :thumbsup: now you no the haters an the modivaters ill point whos who when we cruz together ese and the others namas les damos so bendicion .....



RF_RiDER said:


> You Know building lowrider is a lot of trial & error... try somtin if comes out right cool if not then it back to the drawing board... thats with everthing paint,interior,hydros.etc.. but i am in the same position as you i sprayed my homies car with single stage and now he wants clear over it.. i've heard lots of differnt opnions on it some say it'll be ok some say the single stage will react to the clear but the only way to find out is just to do it... as for a good clear i like transtar EURO clear we get from a spot in san bernadino that deliver it to the shop... this is coming from someone who has only been in the game 9 years but has built 6 cars and 6 lowrider bikes so far and dont plan on stopping anytine soon and thats just my 2 cents


as for my painting indio high auto body 500$ a car that white boy from SD TEACHER WAS COOL AN LET US CHARGE WISH I COULD OF PAINTED MORE BUT TRIAL N ERROR THE BRASEO 41 WILL BE A BACK YARD SPECIAL AND ITS MY CAR SO FK AT YOU THINK TO THE TOP FOR MODIVATORS VALLE THE COCAHELLA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ILL INTRODUCE YOU TO THEM MODIVATORS I MEANT........ LOW NSLOW 49 ALRTO PASO POR TO CASA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

justus said:


> FOR SALE OR TADE


 PM PRICE N ARE U IN THE VALLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


GOOD KICK BACK NOBODY JUST LAYIN LOW .......BOREING........ HYRDO ACTION NICE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


LIKE THE LOOK ON THE REBELWITH NO SKIRTS.... NICE PICS OMAR..... I WONDER IF POMONA WILL HAVE 520s TOMARROW HOW AM I GONA DO IT WHEN I NEED TIRES...........


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

justus said:


> FOR SALE OR TADE


How mush does it run


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

justus said:


> FOR SALE OR TADE


how much or what do you want to trade for..


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> adale if you given up cause you didnt ask or quit cuase theres profesional you wouldnt gotten as far an as nice as it s comming out :thumbsup: now you no the haters an the modivaters ill point whos who when we cruz together ese and the others namas les damos so bendicion .....
> 
> 
> as for my painting indio high auto body 500$ a car that white boy from SD TEACHER WAS COOL AN LET US CHARGE WISH I COULD OF PAINTED MORE BUT TRIAL N ERROR THE BRASEO 41 WILL BE A BACK YARD SPECIAL AND ITS MY CAR SO FK AT YOU THINK TO THE TOP FOR MODIVATORS VALLE THE COCAHELLA


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> LIKE THE LOOK ON THE REBELWITH NO SKIRTS.... NICE PICS OMAR..... I WONDER IF POMONA WILL HAVE 520s TOMARROW HOW AM I GONA DO IT WHEN I NEED TIRES...........



_*HAHAHAHA YOU PAY HOMIE DON'T ASK FOR USED ONE'S LIKE OTHER VATOS --!!*_


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> adale if you given up cause you didnt ask or quit cuase theres profesional you wouldnt gotten as far an as nice as it s comming out :thumbsup: now you no the haters an the modivaters ill point whos who when we cruz together ese and the others namas les damos so bendicion .....
> 
> 
> as for my painting indio high auto body 500$ a car that white boy from SD TEACHER WAS COOL AN LET US CHARGE WISH I COULD OF PAINTED MORE BUT TRIAL N ERROR THE BRASEO 41 WILL BE A BACK YARD SPECIAL AND ITS MY CAR SO FK AT YOU THINK TO THE TOP FOR MODIVATORS VALLE THE COCAHELLA


thats rite homie doin your own work is better for yourself cuz you always know what your getting,que no? and thats all i do are backyard specials cuz i like workin on my own rides as do alot of homies in the valle and if it dont come out perfect so what at least i can have the pride to say "Yea I Did All The Work Myself"


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> thats rite homie doin your own work is better for yourself cuz you always know what your getting,que no? and thats all i do are backyard specials cuz i like workin on my own rides as do alot of homies in the valle and if it dont come out perfect so what at least i can have the pride to say "Yea I Did All The Work Myself"


:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

HA HA HA


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*HAHAHAHA YOU PAY HOMIE DON'T ASK FOR USED ONE'S LIKE OTHER VATOS --!!*_


Please post them or it didn't happen. HA HA HA ha


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

$ 125 x 4 = $ 500.00 HA HA right


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

i got a set of original OG wire wheels with tires in good condition 13x7 for sale


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Watcha street kings rollin deep in DHS :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Street Kingz CC Fonzy's 76 GlassHouse square lights gonna be ready by April shows!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Watcha street kings rollin deep in DHS :thumbsup:


whats up Panchitto how the Blazer going?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*New Stering Wheel for Jefe's 1937 OG like new Pomona worth $1,800*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
HAD A BLAST IN D-TOWN AT OUR MEMBERS PAD FONZY AND FAMILIA!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Bad ass


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

_







Originally Posted by *justus* 







FOR SALE OR TADE

_

how much or what do you want to trade for.. $ 3000 or trade for a regal or monte yes it runs 350 eng 700r trany


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> whats up Panchitto how the Blazer going?


Nice pics omar.. blazer got pushed back a lil longer due to the early arrival of my baby boy... shoulda hit me up when you were here... i live on the next street from my primo Fonzy coulda seen it in person


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Good morning valle coachella


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Nice pics omar.. blazer got pushed back a lil longer due to the early arrival of my baby boy... shoulda hit me up when you were here... i live on the next street from my primo Fonzy coulda seen it in person


_*

Next time bro were gonna go give him a hand on the GlassHouse soon so i'll hit you up when im up there again Congrats again on the Lil One PanchittoII *_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

I Got Some ALL Chrome 13x7s for sale with all accesories tires need replacing but they hold air $250 HMU if interested text for pics 760-673-2743


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Nice pics omar.. blazer got pushed back a lil longer due to the early arrival of my baby boy... shoulda hit me up when you were here... i live on the next street from my primo Fonzy coulda seen it in person


Ja good pancho the ESE10 READY BOYT NOT READY STULL NEED SOME STRESS POINTS 
HOPE THEY LET SHADY STAY FOR THE HOP........
my kid is 24 in university just help him so coulnd buy my primume sport Ways 250 $ each yes way........but soon. Will.........ja ja ha ja


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Ja good pancho the ESE10 READY BOYT NOT READY STULL NEED SOME STRESS POINTS
> HOPE THEY LET SHADY STAY FOR THE HOP........
> my kid is 24 in university just help him so coulnd buy my primume sport Ways 250 $ each yes way........but soon. Will.........ja ja ha ja


FAMILIA FIRST!!!!!:thumbsup: UNLESS YOU LOVE YOUR CARS MORE:thumbsdown:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SI SE PUEDE........



QOUTE..........
CEASAR CHAVEZ


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

http://youtu.be/3j2TjYZMVvU My old Car Club :thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0001 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Day of my calendar photo shoot!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

green ride by Bear 1953, on Flickr Anybody knows this car?


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

old ride by Bear 1953, on Flickr
Old New Illusions President Gabriel 64 with painter Shorty and son Beto:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

53bear said:


> scan0001 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


whats on the front cover of the mag ..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


team new illusions relay for life show coming up :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> green ride by Bear 1953, on Flickr Anybody knows this car?


yep isekile ride now got an ace wagon.......this car coming out soon thanks for the pic bear


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> old ride by Bear 1953, on Flickr
> Old New Illusions President Gabriel 64 with painter Shorty and son Beto:thumbsup:


no cagen el palo nos va apara la shota ha i rember great times,,,,,,crused


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> team new illusions relay for life show coming up :thumbsup:


flyer out soon


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> whats on the front cover of the mag ..


 It's Issue May 2001 Jumbo Mag, Tovar's 38 convertible comes out.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT-*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Barrett-Jackson Car auction speed channel starting at 4 pm & 9 pm 5 full hours, five full day !!! ( 94 & 694 HDTV )


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Nice the only 37 that drives to show


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Nice the only 37 that drives to show


_*Yes sir it's getting towed to Yuma this time Jefe want to try out his new trailer!
But it's been to 10 out of town shows towed 2 times only Valle de Coachella TTT!*_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Yes sir it's getting towed to Yuma this time Jefe want to try out his new trailer!
> But it's been to 10 out of town shows towed 2 times only Valle de Coachella TTT!*_




See you there...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Yes sir it's getting towed to Yuma this time Jefe want to try out his new trailer!
> But it's been to 10 out of town shows towed 2 times only Valle de Coachella TTT!*_


See you in yuma ima thinking rd trip in the REBELdrive up there
For sure im going with fam bam tow the ESE10 .........but the fam is down to ride the REBEL OUT THERE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> See you in yuma ima thinking rd trip in the REBELdrive up there
> For sure im going with fam bam tow the ESE10 .........but the fam is down to ride the REBEL OUT THERE


_*HALF ARE LEAVING FRIDAY AND THE REST SAT EARLY LET'S ROLL OUT VALLE!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> See you there...


_*Yes Sir see you in Yuma Homeboy!!!!!!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


> Barrett-Jackson Car auction speed channel starting at 4 pm & 9 pm 5 full hours, five full day !!! ( 94 & 694 HDTV )


Mmm


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Whats up Valle got a v6 motor and tranny for sale I'm asking 500 Obo for both for pics or info text me at 760 699-1821 all it needs is a carb!!!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

We have a 37 in latino classics but its kind of hard to drive when u have to build it im not taking anything away from sk 37 its a clean ride just saying


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> We have a 37 in latino classics but its kind of hard to drive when u have to build it im not taking anything away from sk 37 its a clean ride just saying


JEFE'S 37 WAS BUILT 2 TIMES IN 3 YEARS NOT 10 OR 15 3 YEARS ESE DO YOUR HOMEWORK OR ASK SOMEONE BEFORE YOU WRITE! AND JEFE'S 37 HAS A STOCK SUSPENSION NOT FROM A 39 AND WE DGAF WE DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING THERE'S A COUPLE OF 37-38-39 IN THE VALLE WHY EVEN ANSWER NOT EVERY COMMENT HAS DO DO WITH ANY OF YOU RIDE'S :facepalm:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Haha wow homie I didnt say anything bad about that ride im just saying do my homework dont have to get but hurt ese I was saying that its hard to take to every show when it was getting built and I do it for the love lowriding anyways bro I was just posting my opion in the coachella valley since im from the coachella valley I thought I have the right to do so


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

But anyways how is it going valle coachella


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> Haha wow homie I didnt say anything bad about that ride im just saying do my homework dont have to get but hurt ese I was saying that its hard to take to every show when it was getting built and I do it for the love lowriding anyways bro I was just posting my opion in the coachella valley since im from the coachella valley I thought I have the right to do so


Your opinion is welcomed just keep the SK out of your opinions! Gracias OMARTRECE!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Firme will do have a wonderful day


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> We have a 37 in latino classics but its kind of hard to drive when u have to build it im not taking anything away from sk 37 its a clean ride just saying


Your rite nobody drives them when thier getting biult 
Because thier getting built both 37 were in exelent shape before they got built


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Yea they were but my nino vic just wasnt satisfied with his but they are some nice lookin ranflas both my nino vics and jefes 37 bottom line claudio they rep are valle where ever they go drivin or towed doesnt matter they both built in this bad ass valle cochela


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Personally can't aford rite now just to built a winning 35 dollar trophy car some people thats wat they do 6 yrs ago I built my REBEL62 NOT DONE NEED PAINT BUT I TAKEN IT TO ARIZONA CENTRAL CALI THE BEACH 3 ROUTE 66 AND SEVRAL LOWRIDER SHOW WHICH MY LOWRIDER GENTE HAVE GAVE ME PROPS FOR THE REBEL ...........................


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hot rod show. Hot rod runs my opinion are better no haters no crybabies


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Just car owners


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Hot rod show. Hot rod runs my opinion are better no haters no crybabies


 Damn That's Gacho


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> That mean Are you throwing a hot rod show or $ 35 trophy low rider show ?


Niether our car show is to show to help for cancer lowrider hot rods all good
Trophys just like the hot is ovidio or the latinos what to by and pick who you gona give trophy to we greatly appriciate Sponsors ...if a trophy is why we could get more people just like the hot rods they sponsors it donation .......TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Damn That's Gacho


My opinon i been 
To rod n custom yes put the rebel in an also raced the rebel on ave 62 late night. No hub caps........bug ahow have the hottest bikinn show
Auto feat have the beat entertian ment .....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> That mean Are you throwing a hot rod show or $ 35 trophy low rider show ?


You can pick best impala n thank you for buying a 35$ tropy......since you put your feet in the shoe an it ja ja ja fitt...................will need the tropy by feb 26 .....your not that much of an ass thank you


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Since ovidio was the first to volentier I was gona go by your shop business or ask if some of my fast n furios hot rod lowrider car owners can sponsor a graet car get together for a great cause let me no .....835 5803 ....thank ovideo for challenging everybody 


OTT FOR. COACHELLA VALLEY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Team New illusion ss an realy for life show coming up stay tune for flyer.....
OTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

To all clubs in the VC we Appreciate your Trophies no matter what they cost that show your Appreciation for our time to show our rides 

Sorry since we're on first name Claudio Opinions are his own " hope not his club "


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> To all clubs in the VC we Appreciate your Trophies no matter what they cost that show your Appreciation for our time to show our rides
> 
> Sorry since we're on first name Claudio Opinions are his own " hope not his club "


thats rite my opinion...... never on the post that i put or gave an opinion has the name new illusions said so....the time new illusions has been said notice it says team new illusions .............why are you asking for forgiveness from the clubs read your post qoute...(to all the clubs in the VC WE APREICATE YOU TROPHYS NO MATTER WAT IT COST ........JA JA IF THE SHOE FITS WEAR IT............I TALK TO THE CLUB TOINTE AND TOMARROW ILL POST THEIR OPININO.......READ MY POST THE REBEL HAS BEEN RESPECTED GOOD IN ALL LOWRIDERS SHOWS HER N LOCAL 8 TROPHYS TOTAL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> My opinon i been
> To rod n custom yes put the rebel in an also raced the rebel on ave 62 late night. No hub caps........bug ahow have the hottest bikinn show
> Auto feat have the beat entertian ment .....


 NOW WERE DOES IT SAY NEW ILLUSIONS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Niether our car show is to show to help for cancer lowrider hot rods all good
> Trophys just like the hot is ovidio or the latinos what to by and pick who you gona give trophy to we greatly appriciate Sponsors ...if a trophy is why we could get more people just like the hot rods they sponsors it donation .......TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS


 SPEAKING FOR TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS GOING THE SAME WAY AS DOCTOR GEORGE SHOW SPONSORS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Your rite nobody drives them when thier getting biult
> Because thier getting built both 37 were in exelent shape before they got built


 MY OPINON NOWEE DOES IT SAY NEW ILLUSIONS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Personally can't aford rite now just to built a winning 35 dollar trophy car some people thats wat they do 6 yrs ago I built my REBEL62 NOT DONE NEED PAINT BUT I TAKEN IT TO ARIZONA CENTRAL CALI THE BEACH 3 ROUTE 66 AND SEVRAL LOWRIDER SHOW WHICH MY LOWRIDER GENTE HAVE GAVE ME PROPS FOR THE REBEL ...........................


 READ QOUTE .... MY LOWRIDER GENTE HAVE GAVE PROPS TO THE REBEL.........AN MY LOW BUDGET TROPHY CHASER IS THE ESE 10 LIKE WHEN MY KIDS GO GET THE TROPHY AND IF EVREY THING GOES MY WAY 2YR NEW PAINT INTERIOR NAN NAME TO GO TO LOWRIDER SHOW TO BITHCH ABOUT WHY A 92 26INCH CHEVY BEATS ME......... MY GOAL A PERFECT COLORS PAINT ......MY OPINION


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> Firme will do have a wonderful day



:thumbsup:_* Let's get back on track Who's going to the Yuma Show Feb 16 let's roll out----------*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> We have a 37 in latino classics but its kind of hard to drive when u have to build it im not taking anything away from sk 37 its a clean ride just saying


 HIS OPINION DID HAVE A CAR CLUB NAME QUE GAUCHO !!! THEY SEE AN DO BY EXAMPLE ....CLASSIC68 NO DIS PUT AGAIN IF THE SHOE FITS....................


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Here comes the Comadre


 SO WAT YOUR SAYING IS YOU OVIDIO WILL NOT SUPPORT TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS AN SPONSOR A BEST IMPALA YOU CAN HAVE SOMEBODY TAKE PICS AN SEND THEM TO YOU AN YOU CHOSE IF YOU WISH NOT TO GO....AN YOUR MONEY IS GOING TO CANCER NOT NEW ILLUSIONScc


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> View attachment 595794


ive explain already



48rag said:


> View attachment 595795


to much time on your hands.... could do it on my phone ....but now waiting for dinner n improving my computer skills fb rountable you tube chevy bombs .com an layitlow


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> :thumbsup:_* Let's get back on track Who's going to the Yuma Show Feb 16 let's roll out----------*_


NEW ILLUSIONS OPINION WE ARE!!!!!!!........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> :thumbsup:_* Let's get back on track Who's going to the Yuma Show Feb 16 let's roll out----------*_


CLAUDIOS OPINOIN ......IM WITH THE CLUB NEW ILLUSIONS STREET KINGS ROLLERZ ONLY CITY CRUISERS AN OTHERS INDIVDUALES FROM SD ARE GONA BE THERE PARTY SAT NIGHT MY OPINION.............


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> CLAUDIOS OPINOIN ......IM WITH THE CLUB NEW ILLUSIONS STREET KINGS ROLLERZ ONLY CITY CRUISERS AN OTHERS INDIVDUALES FROM SD ARE GONA BE THERE PARTY SAT NIGHT MY OPINION.............


_*Yes sir!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Your wearing the shoe !


size 13


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Your wearing the shoe !


 red wings 13 n a half.... wide


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Your wearing the shoe !


 will you pick best impala at our show to raise money team new illusions ... no the trophys will not cost 35 $ will the LC SPONSOR MOST MENBERS 2 $ EACH 20 MEMBERS SHOUT YOU CAN BUY 2 TROPHY S.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> will you pick best impala at our show to raise money team new illusions ... no the trophys will not cost 35 $ will the LC SPONSOR MOST MENBERS 2 $ EACH 20 MEMBERS SHOUT YOU CAN BUY 2 TROPHY S.....


 CLAUDIOS OPINION


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Your wearing the shoe !


 ARE YOURS VELCRO OR ZIPPER


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ARE YOURS VELCRO OR ZIPPER


 MY OPINION .......JAJA JA SORRY ME PASE BUT FK IT YOUR USE TO IT ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ARE YOURS VELCRO OR ZIPPER


_*hahhahahhaHAHAHAHAHAHAHA SWEAT PANTS AND SLIP ON'S HAHAHAHAHAHAH*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> When VC CLUBS HAS THROWN SHOW THEY NEVER HAVE ASK CLUBS TO BUY TROPHIES IF YOU CAN't Afford to buy TROPHIES YOU SHOULD NOT SPONSOR SHOWS MY TWO CENTS If the shoe fits wear it


JA JA JA ONLY CAUSE I DONT GOT PRACTICE IN BETWEEN SEASONS.. JA JA JA ..WHO DO YOU THINK GAVE THE TROPHY AT CRUISE NIGHT WHO DO YOU THINK SPONSOR BEST CHEVY THAT THE 37 WON.............ASK YOUR BRO WHO HE ASKED FOR THE PLATES RINGS .....THE SPONSOR .......ONLY CAUSE I GOTS LOTS OF TIME TOINTE ONLYY..............


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*hahhahahhaHAHAHAHAHAHAHA SWEAT PANTS AND SLIP ON'S HAHAHAHAHAHAH*_


JA JA JA JA JA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Here is his Comadre again


 JA JA JA JA JA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> When VC CLUBS HAS THROWN SHOW THEY NEVER HAVE ASK CLUBS TO BUY TROPHIES IF YOU CAN't Afford to buy TROPHIES YOU SHOULD NOT SPONSOR SHOWS MY TWO CENTS If the shoe fits wear it


 JUST TIGHT THE VELCRO N SAY..... NO I WONT!!!!! NO THE CLUB WONT HELP TEAM NEW ILLUSION .....THIS INDIO RELAY FOR LIFE WALK THANK YOU ANY WAYS MYMINE AN IM SURE NEW ILLUSIONS OUR OPINION AN IM SURE INDIO RELAY FOR LIFE.....


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:facepalm:take it E.Z.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> When VC CLUBS HAS THROWN SHOW THEY NEVER HAVE ASK CLUBS TO BUY TROPHIES IF YOU CAN't Afford to buy TROPHIES YOU SHOULD NOT SPONSOR SHOWS MY TWO CENTS If the shoe fits wear it


 PIC OR FLYER SO YOU CAN GIVE AN OPINOIN LIKE THAT OBISLEY YOU NEVER BEEN ASK TO SPONSOR ........TIGHT AS OR JUST SOUR SO WHY EVEN ASK ......ASKING AN SPONSOR NEW ILLUSIONS RIASED 2000 ON OUR LAST SOFTBALL TOURMAMENT ... FOR A LOCAL COACHELLA VALLEY TEAM TO REP AT A SHOWCASE.....LOTS OF COLLAGES.....SUPORRTING


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ONLY CAUSE I HAVE TIME IM LEARING THAT 1 PERSON CAN BE A .......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> not You right !!


 NOPE THE GUY WITH THTA CHEVY 50 49 ASK YOU BRO HE SEEN IT THAT GUY BUT TALKING TO THEM I MIGHT SPONSOR A BEST SOMETHING I THINK IT WILL BE FOR LOWRIDER THAT WAY LOWRIDERS CAN GO .... THANKS FOR THE MODIVATION....... EDDIE PT CRUSIER HAD ASK ME IF IWOULD DO IT FOR THE DOC GEORGE SHOW I THINK I WILL.......


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> You need attion and fame


Nope I volunteer a lot. Just a smart phone be cause I work. To keep up. The entertaiment


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Copy n paste some pics of trucks


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

M


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

royal fantasies pinic


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

the gS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

VALLE STYLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1964 impala


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ese bogie viejitos


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

rollerz


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

raiders .........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

majestic


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

got to love atruck


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

viejitos


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

I was in the valle with my shit..no body came out on 111 in indio ahaha i didnt see one club or car..wow..and this will be the last time i drive it till my frame comes off..


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

GOOD MORING " VC " SINCE IT SHOULD BE A BEAUTIFUL DAY GOT NOTHING TO DO I'll take the rides out and give them a good wash. And of course make a good lunch.


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Qvo whats for lunch ovi


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

classic68_fastback said:


> Qvo whats for lunch ovi


Don't know yet but let me drink a couple of beers and I'll figure something out gooood !


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

GOOD MORNING "VC" great morning morning run "nikes lites size12" heat load class went great got the calls from volunteers ..a mabe on a sponsor foe the soccer teams for AYSO........PASS GOOD CARMA

HERMAN AT LIGIONS wANTS CLUBS. To do get togethers at the legions bring in the busniss give a call or stop by if ?.....make a difference


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HAPPY BDAY BETTY WHITE.........
GOTA LOVE OUR SENIORS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Don't need no fame and sorry I hate Soccer been there done that with youth sports !


Yea I no ur like the rotten apple that alredy fell off the tree mas podrido que verde its ok I understand....when kids ur around vale pito its a chain pattern. 
Again I understand...... dont worry be happy


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Thanks for you understanding and have a nice day ! Like I said " been there done that " HA HA


Ja ja ja. Rotten apple ja ja ja .


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Thanks for you understanding and have a nice day ! Like I said " been there done that " HA HA lets all hold hands and sing Qunbaya


Oh have a nice day ......ja ja ja rotten aplle on the ground said have a nice day. Se va acabar el mundo ja ja


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> And what your going to Heaven I am going to hell lol


Que duos te escuche hijo mi..........
..............................
.........cumbaya cumbaya cumbaya por se nos va pinche manzana
Cubaya cubaya. Ja ja ja ....sorry father for I will sin


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Que duos te escuche hijo mi..........
> ..............................
> .........cumbaya cumbaya cumbaya por se nos va pinche manzana
> Cubaya cubaya. Ja ja ja ....sorry father for I will sin


Ok Hijo mío (Jesús)


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Ok Hijo mío (Jesús)


Said the apple that had fallen of the tree back in the 80s an new he was clser to hell ........
Combaya combaya (we heard in a low voice combaya comaya
...........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Amen Pass the plate


The story is he fell on the sweet side he had( EL Culo)
Thats why no buddy pic him an all they would see in him was. Sourness n bittterness. ........
Its to bad we beentheredonethat passing the plate of them apple pies....
......
.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Latter nothing to do Oh wait Shoot a cruise on the rag top !


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

When are bitches mad ...............oh oh oh me mr koter
When thier on the rag....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> To bad you have to wear yours instead of riding in it lol lmao


Back from being on the RAG ..........BITCH THEY ASKED THE ROTTEN APPLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> To bad you have to wear yours, I get to ride in mine lol lmao


 Aint that old yet harley on the to get list real open air not a vert
.....but I can ride a bike..


....
..sorry me pase de vuelta I tie my shoes 12 diehards today for punishment


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> To bad you have to wear yours, I get to ride in mine lol lmao


Ok TmI i no the wear so ride means.
.

......
Yourputting insde an ride..aayyY mancanita podrida


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:ugh:when u 2 see 1 n other i wanna witness the pysa slap..neta ke see...ha ha.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT-*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OK HOMEBOYS...I GOT A QUESTION, WHAT A GOOD WAY TO CLEAN A USED GAS TANK THATS BEEN SITTING OUTSIDE UNCOVERED. HAS DIRT, SAND AND MAYBE SOME RUST INSIDE, WHAT CAN I PUT IN IT TO CLEAN IT???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> OK HOMEBOYS...I GOT A QUESTION, WHAT A GOOD WAY TO CLEAN A USED GAS TANK THATS BEEN SITTING OUTSIDE UNCOVERED. HAS DIRT, SAND AND MAYBE SOME RUST INSIDE, WHAT CAN I PUT IN IT TO CLEAN IT???


I used paint thinner inside and scuffed the outside Bro I f it has rust in the inside better go to the jonke better chance!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I used paint thinner inside and scuffed the outside Bro I f it has rust in the inside better go to the jonke better chance!


ALRIGHT GRACIAS LOKO...I'LL TRY THINNER:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

A gas tank is the most Important part of any ride going cheat you will pay later take it and have it hot tank ! Believe me you can pay now or lot more later.


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:worship: sixt4nia


beentheredonethat6 said:


> 1964 impala


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:buttkick:bye a new 1 and CROME IT..


48rag said:


> A gas tank is the most Important part of any ride going cheat you will pay later take it and have it hot tank ! Believe me you can pay now or lot more later.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

SIXT4NIA said:


> :worship: sixt4nia


Who ride is that ? Lol like those white walls


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [
> 
> LESS THEN A MONTH WHO'S DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 150 MILES AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

<3


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lake Cahuilla pics from back in the day...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*








JUST GOT ME A 74 CHEVY STEPSIDE LIKE THE WAY IT LOOKS BLUE!*_


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks complete, good starting point!!


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's another pic in LRM Tour Show in SD.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Straight 66 said:


> Looks complete, good starting point!!


Simon bad hook like every truck iv'e owned but pretty straight truck my work truck while i finish my wagon!Gracias!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Simon bad hook like every truck iv'e owned but pretty straight truck my work truck while i finish my wagon!Gracias!


 :thumbsup:Orale fellow 66 er!!!!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Simon bad hook like every truck iv'e owned but pretty straight truck my work truck while i finish my wagon!Gracias!


Where you get those wheels??? Looks Clean... LOL


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

_







FOR SALE OR TADE_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Straight 66 said:


> :thumbsup:Orale fellow 66 er!!!!


YES SIR SIX-SIX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

justus said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How Much for the wheels do you have all 4 are they 14. X 7 ?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

HARD Earn money


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

ANY LOW RIDERS WENT TO THE " HOT ROD " Cruise in Palm Desert ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

48rag said:


> View attachment 596841
> 
> 
> HARD Earn money


Nice!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [/Q
> no more parking when we cruz n el pasoe if firm to cruz those tourist are camara happy


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:machinegun:1962 nice


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> :machinegun:1962 nice


 Beautiful Love it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whats going on this weekend?..ill be out there again


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*1978 short bed with 350 ,edelbrock carb and headers body is straight daily driver runs good it has a couple of leaks easy fix and needs tags also dash board not working this truck is perfect and easy to drop or lift good looking truck for the year im asking $2500 o.b.o if interested send me an offer worst I can say is no my #760 3937734 call or text my name is Ed *_
83-833 Ozark Dr. (google map) (yahoo map)


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

oh good ill be there wedensday anyways..:biggrin:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn that cruise nite look like it was a good turn out to bad I had to go out to s.d. For the weekend next one I will hit up on my 68 aka no que no


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> whats going on this weekend?..ill be out there again



A WHOLE LOT OF CRUISIN'...FRIDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY....*EVERYDAY*!


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

classic68_fastback said:


> Damn that cruise nite look like it was a good turn out to bad I had to go out to s.d. For the weekend next one I will hit up on my 68 aka no que no


CRUISE NIGHT WAS COOL....LOT OF NICE RIDES OUT THERE! PERFECT WEATHER!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

_







Originally Posted by *justus* 








FOR SALE OR TADE

_

_How Much for the wheels do you have all 4 are they 14. X 7 ? no bro 13/7_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

justus said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok thanks


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

justus said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok thanks


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*HAHAHAHAH Reminds me of a really good friend HAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*PARTY BUS READY FOR YUMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*MY NEW PROJECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hecho en El Valle !*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

PRINTSK của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Whats up 48 firme pics


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*SK TRAFFIC JAM!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*

FOLLOW THE LEADER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

48rag said:


> View attachment 597646


Nice b/w pic!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[


*YUMA HERE WE COME!*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful day in the VC


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Is that homie gordies from sk 57 four door?????


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

old mag........................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my old regal now in texas.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

bad ass 58.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

nice glasshouse......ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my old monte..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> Is that homie gordies from sk 57 four door?????













Yes it is he just rebuilt the engine and getting ready to paint this year!










looking to do something like this to it!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

new mexico.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


A paint gun nice .... new?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> old mag........................


Is that game over?


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> bad ass 58.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> my old monte..





RO INDIO 321 said:


>





RO INDIO 321 said:


>


WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS ONE?


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Whats up valle have a great day


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

_







FOR SALE OR TADE_


----------



## t top monte (Nov 19, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Charlie's Monte is looking Good-*_


Hopefully lifted FOR YUMA


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> Is that game over?


yup back in 2001.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS ONE?


i think GROUPE CAR CLUB HAS IT.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

t top monte said:


> Hopefully lifted FOR YUMA


_*FIRME FAMILIA CAR CLUB ROLLIN TO YUMA?*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

STARTING THIS MORNING 10 am 14 live hrs , five days of MECUM CAR AUTION ON CHANNEL 565 must see !


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Happy hump day valle coachella get ur hump on ;-)


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Whats up Valle..

Even though I hate to do it, i am ready to put my 73 Malibu up for sale. I have been out of the game for a while, i dont have time for it right now and i would rather see it rolling around than just sitting. I cant post pictures from here but if you PM me your number i can text them to you. If any one has a picture of it post em up.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

justus said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


123


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

nice montes....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

2007..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


>



BAD ASS POSTER!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> BAD ASS POSTER!!! :thumbsup:


Simon i'll be printing 3ft wide posters in two weeks!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

justus said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

jojo67 said:


> BAD ASS POSTER!!! :thumbsup:


+1


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 2007..


Que onda orlando, this is Adrian from TRAFFIC me and my carnal are going to the valle on the 1st of February is there any shows
That weekend?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody cruzing tonight?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​tttTTTttt*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


That what money for


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

87 cutlass for sale . Brawley Ca


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

It's FRIDAY


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

A LITTLE SOMETHING *NEW*!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Simon i'll be printing 3ft wide posters in two weeks!


I want one...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> I want one...


Simon i got two order i'll save one for you bro!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*hope the sun comes out to shoot a cruise*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Ovi on the TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Since lay it low is dead I hope one get Offended with this Out-of-state pictures Low riders


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*TTT FOR THE VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*But first Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*NICE VALLE COACHELLA TTT*_


There are currently 41 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 40 guests)

OMAR TRECE


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*NICE VALLE COACHELLA TTT*_
> 
> 
> There are currently 41 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 40 guests)
> ...


DAMM!! THATS ALOT OF MO FOS


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
Only Car Reppin at the Nationals from the Coachella Valley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cesar Rodriguez El Tequilero*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Live from La Quinta show


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Live from La Quinta show


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Live from La Quinta show


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Live from La Quinta show


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Thee " LC's " at LA QUINTA SHOW


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Thee " LC's at LA QUINTA SHOW


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Thee " LC's " at the LA QUINTA SHOW


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

...:thumbsup:....:machinegun::inout:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
LQ Hot Rod show pics up soon!!!!

One lowrider only not bad lots of cool rides!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Here's the Lowrider!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK EL CAMINO WAY Down South Tennessee Chapter!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:dunno: *HERE WE GO HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

damn looks like it was a good show


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

_







FOR SALE OR TADE $2500_


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

en


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
Tequilero took 1st place at the Grand Nationals Roadster Show

*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Big ups to the god father 37 from latino classics for taking best lowrider at la quinta show today


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

NFIG]601065[/ATTACH]


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Good morning valle coachella


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[/


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

RF_RiDER said:


>


Bump


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> Big ups to the god father 37 from latino classics for taking best lowrider at la quinta show today


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> Tequilero took 1st place at the Grand Nationals Roadster Show
> 
> *_


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Dee and Sam's 64s sorry I got to Correct this I got some feedback that was his brother Oscar 's 64 LATINO


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

I was wondering who's rides they were


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

48rag said:


> View attachment 600590
> 
> 
> Thee " LC's " at LA QUINTA SHOW


MY FAVORITE '37 IN THE COACHELLA VALLEY!


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

classic68_fastback said:


> Big ups to the god father 37 from latino classics for taking best lowrider at la quinta show today


:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT VALLE DE COACHELLA-----


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> Tequilero took 1st place at the Grand Nationals Roadster Show
> 
> *_


TTT


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Whats up valle thats firme oldies reppin the valle in pomona congrats ceaser and latino classics and other clubs reppin in la quinta and who ever is going to yuma hold it down for the valle


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

THE *OFFICIAL* FLYER IS OUT! *SAVE THE DATE*! *SUNDAY MARCH 24,2013!!!! :thumbsup:









YOU KNOW THE LATINOS WILL BE THERE!!!*


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

You know you just going to see .D.W.I. lol jp homie see you there for sure better pre reg lol jm


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Girls love diamonds guys love Chrome


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn luv that 60 rag


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn bad ass lac get dpwn homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bought Jan 29,2011 Exactly 2 year Project!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

What's for sale in the valle for about $6, 000 hit me up in pm


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > Before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dam who did it ?
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:nono:

:nono:get it twisted.


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:rofl:look my bro had a molding missing .haha he cruze it just like that .moy cheingone he was..:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


damn that shits crazy


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> What's for sale in the valle for about $6, 000 hit me up in pm


I got a nice pair of shoes..jordans..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_* Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*_







[


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> I got a nice pair of shoes..jordans..


with stone grips ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> with stone grips ?


 :roflmao:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*FABIAN'S MONTE!*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TRUE


48rag said:


> Girls love diamonds guys love Chrome


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

* Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*







[[/QUOTE]


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> TRUE


yea sounds gay to me..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> yea sounds gay to me..


TRUE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SIXT4NIA said:


> :nono:
> 
> :nono:get it twisted.


:roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*ALMOST FORGOT....
*
RIGHT AFTER









IS.......

*









...back in Imperial!


SAVE THE DATES!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> * Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​2 Year project done!*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THATS WHY YOU DONT HAVE BOTH A GIRL OR CHROME IT FEELS GOOD TO HAVE BOTH ...:fool2:


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> yea sounds gay to me..


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

STOP IT


OMAR TRECE said:


> TRUE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> STOP IT



HAHAHA I HAVE BOTH!!!!!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> What's for sale in the valle for about $6, 000 hit me up in pm


The Homie Has A 75 Caprice Rag Project And it Runs Strong!!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> THATS WHY YOU DONT HAVE BOTH A GIRL OR CHROME IT FEELS GOOD TO HAVE BOTH ...:fool2:


HaHa :roflmao:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

RF_RiDER said:


> The Homie Has A 75 Caprice Rag Project And it Runs Strong!!


send me some pics (760) 899-4144


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

these Caddies are bad


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

CAN YOU NAME THIS RIDES


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

SAVED THE BEST FOR LAST


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> *ALMOST FORGOT....
> *
> RIGHT AFTER
> http://i32.photobucket
> ...


March 2 team NEW ILLUSIONS show n shine INDIO RELAY FOR LIFE
HELP RAISE MONEY FOR CANCER
AWARDS FOE BEst OF
Volleyball club v club
Horseshoes 
Flyer soon


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> March 2 team NEW ILLUSIONS show n shine INDIO RELAY FOR LIFE
> HELP RAISE MONEY FOR CANCER
> AWARDS FOE BEst OF
> Volleyball club v club
> ...



OHHHH YEA.... that's right....Send me the flyer...and I'll post it up!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

* Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


nice  qvo bro :wave:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice  qvo bro :wave:


_*Q-VOLE ESE!!!!!!!!!! STREET KINGZ MEXICALI!*_


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Q-VOLE ESE!!!!!!!!!! STREET KINGZ MEXICALI!*_


aqui haciendo los sketches para el engraving de la troca de mi compa


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

]







[
_*NOTE THE GRASS IS GREEN THIS YEAR AT THE SHOW PASS THE WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice  qvo bro :wave:


Carnal Para Es la " H " en Mexicali ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > Before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*


Thanks Claudio




Valle de Coachella tomorrow Cruise at El Paseo Palm Desert at 4pm -7pm lets roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> :dunno: *HERE WE GO HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


GO TO LOVE A TRUCK


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


>


LIKE THE WAY THAT STYLE VISOR LOOKS ON 40 41 42s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

real flyer out soon lots to do there ..


----------



## matts54 (Nov 18, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Our primo Cipriano Flores Houston Texas ROLLEZ ONLY
TEXAS CHAPTER


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

ANYONE GOING TO THE CAR SHOP ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

I thought this was LAY IT LOW


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttTTTttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

* Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2310 by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
*
IMG_9948 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9939 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9937 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9931 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9924 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9915 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9910 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9901 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9895 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9893 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9891 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9811 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



:thumbsup: YUMA here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


> Our primo Cipriano Flores Houston Texas ROLLEZ ONLY
> TEXAS CHAPTER


bad ass 76,,firme ROLLERZ ONLY BRO.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

almost ready........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

1958 nice conv.....


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats some firme history profe u were a handsome lil focker back n the day ese lol but some good history for the valle


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Dam the VC HAS SOME BEAUTIFUL RIDES


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

The first Chapter in LATINO CLASSICS history 1978
Vince Ponce first Latino lifted


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

The Second Chapter in LATINO history 1980








Sal Yanez Grand Prix








Albert's 65








Cesar Garcia 4-door post Impala








Ovidio 4-door hard top Impala








Mike Hernandez Firebird


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Around 1983


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

A Chevy family is a happy family

Entered for Super Bowl commercial For Chevrolet


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

This one just for fun a what to thank my bro Rick my Nephew mr monte for Backing me up

You can Teach a one legged old dog a new trick !!!


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

48rag said:


> Dam the VC HAS SOME BEAUTIFUL RIDES


Damn thats a nice ass 64... Hope mine looks like dat some day


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

48rag said:


> Dam the VC HAS SOME BEAUTIFUL RIDES


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

48rag said:


> This one just for fun a what to thank my bro Rick my Nephew mr monte for Backing me up
> 
> You can Teach a one legged old dog a new trick !!!


FIRME PICS rag48....Keep that history coming! Think I'll post some more! 
Looks like you got the hang of things now!
*OTT!

:thumbsup:
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


> A Chevy family is a happy family
> 
> Entered for Super Bowl commercial For Chevrolet


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

* Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*SK LIFE IS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:420:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

"OOPS "


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Lol oops


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

LC's getting ready SUPER BOWL 16lb meat for 6 vatos


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SK MODEL SOON GOOGLE HER!


Yuk Tats


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Vote A OR B


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Should LAY IT LOW BE for rides that sit on their ass not Models ??!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

* Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Majestics New Years Picnic của KID DEUCE, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Majestics New Years Picnic của KID DEUCE, trên Flickr


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Majestics New Years Picnic của KID DEUCE, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Majestics New Years Picnic của KID DEUCE, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Majestics New Years Picnic của KID DEUCE, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Majestics New Years Picnic của KID DEUCE, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Majestics New Years Picnic của KID DEUCE, trên Flickr


Majestics New Years Picnic  của KID DEUCE, trên Flickr


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Majestics New Years Picnic của KID DEUCE, trên Flickr


Damn i love CPT rag..one of my Favorate 65 rags..


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Ha este vato lol good one 48rag


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

firme 48rag thanks for posting the flyer


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

MRMONTECARLO said:


>


Video fail


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

4]* Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE;14905080]
SKCC by familiagrafix, on Flickr


SKBOMBSSQAD1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


TRIN1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


SKBOMB FLEET by familiagrafix, on Flickr


MJSK by familiagrafix, on Flickr


StreetKingzz by familiagrafix, on Flickr


skbombwall by familiagrafix, on Flickr


abel by familiagrafix, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Very Nice*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> View attachment 604058





Ancheta_Workshop said:


>





Ancheta_Workshop said:


>



NICE PICTURES! :thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Victor Flores 73 monte's first paint job


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

James first ride a hand me down his TRU CLASSICS BRFORE his 68


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Orlando Swan from Cat City teaches UFC the 65 painted by Frank Lopes


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


To the top


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Food will be sold there suport other teams


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

To the top VC


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

First time with 13's i hooked him up with after 2 years telling him to sport some wire wheels!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

]MY X RIDES


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE WHAT'S UP RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There are currently 29 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 28 guests)

OMAR TRECE


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

48rag said:


>


Damm bro i remember the toy for tot cruise from mecca , i see we created a monster , gr8 job on ur pic's keep them comming


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

LATINO52chevy said:


> Damm bro i remember the toy for tot cruise from mecca , i see we created a monster , gr8 job on ur pic's keep them comming


That caravan was all the way to ave 44


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​tttTTT*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Francisco Silva 's monte RIP
















David Cantu 66








James 's 68


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Chris's Oldsmobile Cutlass


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Jessie Fernandez 63


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


>


 fed mart now mathis brothers......


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Good morning valle


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


>


TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> 4]* Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


[/QUOTE]

To the top


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


$ raised for rooms at hospitals. Medicine. New tools to diagnose
Everylilbit helps .......hope to see you there lets play horseshoes n volleyball n raisw $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for a great cause


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

INDIO DATE FESTIVAL PARADE circa 1986


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

There are currently 63 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 62 guests)
48rag


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Huntington beach DUKES SHOW


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## MANIACO 760 (Apr 25, 2012)

MANIACOS TTMFT:machinegun:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

just received my floor shifter from lokar......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


>


nice at the lake,,,,


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

_







FOR SALE OR














en







$2500_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

48rag said:


> View attachment 605411
> View attachment 605413
> View attachment 605414
> View attachment 605415


*OTT*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ja ja ja why dont you draw a tigerlion napolian.......wat other skills you have pedro.....
I got computer skills


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> just received my floor shifter from lokar......


58 ?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Chris's Oldsmobile Cutlass


1978 79 bestest cutlas suprems :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> Damm bro i remember the toy for tot cruise from mecca , i see we created a monster , gr8 job on ur pic's keep them comming


weres the pics of your car when u got it my neighbor said it had scalops


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> weres the pics of your car when u got it my neighbor said it had scalops


Ask your Neighbor what car he is talking about ?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

All on a smart phone


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)
48rag OMAR TRECE


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> weres the pics of your car when u got it my neighbor said it had scalops


Not sure witch car, had a 75 caprice white and orange juiced with a SCRAPE PLATE,a 60 impala white juiced used to belong to art franco and a 65 impala that ovidio owns now from 1983 -y2k from 2000 to curent i have the 52 chevy


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> Not sure witch car, had a 75 caprice white and orange juiced with a SCRAPE PLATE,a 60 impala white juiced used to belong to art franco and a 65 impala that ovidio owns now from 1983 -y2k from 2000 to curent i have the 52 chevy


Dans compa said said I think the 52 or it was all high jacker or scallops it qas hot rod out any pics


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

STREET KINGS CADDIES LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Per of nice 58s


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Dans compa said said I think the 52 or it was all high jacker or scallops it qas hot rod out any pics


NOPE! Bad info never had a ride like that !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Check out street kings caddies came out on KMIR NEW AT SIX


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


> STREET KINGS CADDIES LOOKING GOOD


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

pontiac bonnoville


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

For sale 1995 fleetwood brougham $4500
Or best offer

Comes with LT1 engine, candy paint, 13x7 wire wheels, 10 switch box 2 chrome pumps and 6 batteries, viper alarm, sound system with sub and 2 amps, 2 stage paint undercarriage and some chroming and pinstriping.

Call or text 7604081328


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Airbag System by Israel StreetKingzKustomz Vinyl work in trunk by OmarTrece and Abel the owner Valle de Coachella TTT and Etched parking lights also done by OmarTrece!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/cto/3597246033.html


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

****for sale**** 1953 chevy bel air 2 door hard top**** needs total restoration has skirts & visor****has some usual rust spots***car starts and sounds normal****havent drove because dont know condition on brakes!!! standard trans on column call nabor @ 1 76zero 880-1323 or can be seen at my shop on indio blv.dont know how to post pics.first $3500 cash takes it


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt ,sk,looking good,hi dee,omar,


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Clean ass 62 have to see it in person the pics do it no justice add another one to the latino classics list 
ott


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


>


looks good with wheels....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

1964dippin said:


> Ttt ,sk,looking good,hi dee,omar,


WHATS UP!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

540]*Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Airbag System by Israel StreetKingzKustomz Vinyl work in trunk by OmarTrece and Abel the owner Valle de Coachella TTT and Etched parking lights also done by OmarTrece!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Dr George Show!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

1964dippin said:


> Ttt ,sk,looking good,hi dee,omar,


Was up steve loko


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​Club Life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

the duece on a home made rotisserie made by efrain fabian and me.. the frame painted and put back together, custom made rear end for the impala


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

sold-----sold------sold!!!!!!!thanks bear


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

FRAME DONE N READY TO ROLL...


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

Batazz59 said:


> sold-----sold------sold!!!!!!!thanks bear


:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

For Sale 1969 impala convertible project. Must go $3500. Call if interested 760-863-9600.:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

CHICHI62 said:


> View attachment 606609
> View attachment 606610
> View attachment 606611
> View attachment 606612
> the duece on a home made rotisserie made by efrain fabian and me.. the frame painted and put back together, custom made rear end for the impala


LOOKING GOOD LOUIE!

:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

48rag said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Dee,im almost done with the rider,its not preaty,but itll repersent lowrideing,what it meens,to show of on the street,street rideing(er), ttt for the lowrider lifestyle!,


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my shocks for my wagon ......


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

_







FOR SALE OR TADE_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Complete lowrider caddy 4-SALE: $4000

LT1 corvette engine, candypaint, 2 stage undercarriage paint with paintstriping and some chrome pieces, reinforced frame, 10 switch hydraulic system with 2 chrome pumps and 6 brand new batteries, sound system with 2 amps and subs, viper alarm, 13x7 wire wheels and whitewall tires, extended rear upper arms. 

Need to sell due to working on 2 lowriders, need to finish other one. Your gain my loss. Can deliver the caddy at your residence if needed, have trailer since im far away. (only up to 200 miles).

Call or text 760408- one three two eight


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

classic68_fastback said:


>


Looking good


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*For Sale*_


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my customers 51.......allmost ready......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

classic68_fastback said:


>


Looking good


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*OG 37 OG PARTS!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> my shocks for my wagon ......



:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> :thumbsup:


what up jojo...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hot...ah_casino_4th_annual_lowrider_super_car_show/


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> what up jojo...


HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER...SO YOU GOT ANOTHER WAGON???


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*VALLE DE COACHELLA CADILLACS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ALL NICE BUT THERE NOT FROM THE VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER...SO YOU GOT ANOTHER WAGON???


yes sir.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FROM THE VALLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FROM THE VALLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

I seen a few riders out in indio yesturday..any cruz nights indio?


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*done by the homie ronnie alvarez from alvarez ink*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt*


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*another one done by the hoime ronnie alvarez*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> FROM THE VALLE


 Real nice gangster....41


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*some more done by ronnie alvarez*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

The ese10 ready for yuma........
Its to bad I dont live with my. Parents.......
520s next sho
....bills before crome bills. .....
NEW ILLUSIONS LEAVING AT 530 .......
7602752380. JUST IN CASE .....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> FROM THE VALLE


62 make great lowriders......
My opinion ...great feel of the car road engine exhaust.
Stock 60s chevy


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> The ese10 ready for yuma........
> Its to bad I dont live with my. Parents.......
> 520s next sho
> ....bills before crome bills. .....
> ...


_*I'm moving in with my Mom and Dad so i can finish my wagon next year HAHAHA*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

yup its hard to build a car when u have a family kids wife and a dog lol but if u live with your parents and single with no kids firme more power to them


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

*latino classics c.c. bomba*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


>


Said the 1 leg pirate
Your opinion .........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


>


Lets nose them up man ......the ESE 10 V SLEEPINGRIL MAY THE BEST MAN WIN .....


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

streetkingz13 said:


> LATINO CLASSICS


 nice


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Lets nose them up man ......the ESE 10 V SLEEPINGRIL MAY THE BEST MAN WIN .....


62 to 62 be a man , i don't pick on mini trucks


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> 62 to 62 be a man don't pick on mini trucks


Culo ......your post said real men hit swiches......wats the diff truck or car hit that switch BITCH.......
THE REBEL WILL GET LIFFTED BUT NOT YET AN WHEN I DO.. THE SLEEPINGLAYLOWsslowiderWill be the first to get called out
Hope to see you hit as switch.... an I might take your challenge the REBEL V SLEEPPRINCESS ......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> 62 to 62 be a man , i don't pick on mini trucks


Gobble gobble gobble. 
Said the 62 
I dont go up I go low......



My computer down so can post pic of the lil mini truck hopping


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


>


Nice. THE REBEL GETTING CALLED OUT AN I DONT EVEN HAVE HYdROS
Must not be a man..........


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Nice. THE REBEL GETTING CALLED OUT AN I DONT EVEN HAVE HYdROS
> Must not be a man..........


You can throw you Signs and oil can at me !!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> You can throw you Signs and oil can at me !!


Why either way I still have no hydros......that sigh you wish you can sell it n buy another set of 200 chinas for yousleepingchick
The Ese is ready for you 
Again on blast. 
Ovidio rag 48 talking masa about hitting switch cause hes a man (1leged) then chickens out when I said yes. 
Lets do this ......and theres other six twos almost out if your scared to hit switch against the ese ..hope you call them out an say they are not men


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> I know Culio let just have a game of volley ball lol oh wait how Soccer that a Girl game !


Yes bith girls nboys but 
BUT YOU GOT HAVE TWO LEGS FOR BEST RESULTS
AN AGAIN VOLLEYBALL GAME TO RAISE MONEY IF YOU PLAY I SITT IN ACHAIR OR HOP ON 1 LEG ....JA JA JA LETS HAVE A HOP ON 1 LEG CONTEST IM SURE YOUR DEAD WEIGHT WILL HELP YOU


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

An I tought we were talking about the sleeping queen hitting swithes. Against the 62s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> I know Culio let just have a game of volley ball lol oh wait how Soccer that a Girl game !


Ja ja ja funny men you are ........when I grow I definitely Dont want to be like you thanks for your encourage. ......of how not to be........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> You make me Laugh Culio


Thanks MASAPAN
IMEAN ROTTEN APPLE 
HOPE RO SEE THE SLEEPINGOLDMADE HIT SWITCH SOON POST A VIDIO ON HERE SINCE TOU HAVE A LOT OF TIME IM IN CLASS NOW THTATS WHY I WAs ABLE TO respond toy you mancanita podrida


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> I not your daddy be what you what to be without my Encouragement


Again with family 
WT F HOPE YOU SAY SOMETHING IN PERSON ABOUT MY FAMILY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ima be at the fields stop by at 7 an talk about my famaila. ..


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Again with family
> WT F HOPE YOU SAY SOMETHING IN PERSON ABOUT MY FAMILY


Culio you want to be like me, I an't you daddy wtf why should I be your role Model ? Am who I am I DGAF what anyone thinks or say about me


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: tttTTTtttTTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> Culio you want to be like me, I an't you daddy wtf why should I be your role Model ? Am who I am I DGAF what anyone thinks or say about me


REALLY BE LIkE YOU... your not a role model just read your post. An its between me n you I wiil see you .... dont avoid me. Hope you say your not my daddy so I can respond to that ....almost 7 rotary just you rag 48 or sleepingdrag queen .....
Remember this started cause the rebel has no hydros an that makes me a bitchbitch ....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


>












im your huckelberry........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

to cars with hydros .....are you thinking wat im thinking.......i got a whole set up n an my nephey need a truck ,,,,,,,the rebel lifted ,,,,,,STAY TUNE !!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ALL THESE 1962 FROM THE VALLE COMING UP .......TO THE TOP .....JUST MIGHT HAVE TOP UP GRADE THE REBEL ....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> im your huckelberry.......
> 
> 
> NICE YOU CAN MAKE SOME EXTRA FERIA IN YUMA AT THE HOP BROTHER


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

FRONT BACK SIDE TO SIDE 3 WHEEL RIMS HAVE STYLE SO DEF I GONE PIC SOME GOOD FOR THE UP GRADE TO THE TOP FOR SIX 1962


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP 1962 STEPPING UP THE GAME IN THE VALLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ABLES OLD 62 STAY TUNE SOON OUT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OG REBEL AC CAR CALLIF BUMPERS TO THE TOP SOON OUT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> to cars with hydros .....are you thinking wat im thinking.......i got a whole set up n an my nephey need a truck ,,,,,,,the rebel lifted ,,,,,,STAY TUNE !!!!!!


AND MAYBE HAVE ENOUGH LEFT FOR .......EL BRASERO MY 40 1 RETIERMENT PLAN.. TO THE TOP FOR MODIVATORS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP 1962 IMPALA ........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CHICHI62 said:


> FRAME DONE N READY TO ROLL...
> View attachment 606624





CHICHI62 said:


> View attachment 606609
> View attachment 606610
> View attachment 606611
> View attachment 606612
> the duece on a home made rotisserie made by efrain fabian and me.. the frame painted and put back together, custom made rear end for the impala


NICE RIDE HOMIE TO THE TOP .. 1962 IMPALAS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

IM GONA HAVE TO THINK ABOUT IT... STILL MY OPINION CANT BEAT A STOCK SS IMPALA FOR A DAILY SO MAY PAINT FIRST...UP GRADE I GOT A LOWRIDER WITH SWITCHES ......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Gangster back window in my next project ...nice..........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48rag said:


>


TO THE TOP 1962 IMPALAS.......YOU MEET GREAT PEOPLE WHEN YOU COACH YOUTH SPORTS VOLENTIER IT MAKES A DIFFRENCE COACHED HIS SON IN BASE BALL AN REF HIS KIDS GAME IN SOCCER BOYS......TO THE TOP


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

53 hard top 028 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Must Sell $3500


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MARCH 16 TORO MIDDDLE SCHOOL RENNAISSANCE AUTO SHOW . AWARDS SUPORT FOR YOUTH SPORTS THEIRS A FLYER OUT THERE.......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

DAGGERS cc N THE REBEL AT OLD TOWN INDIO....


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

my opinion sat on my assan hour n half on computer ..im out late night running :rimshot: ..........


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

heres a pic of me back in the late 70's at EL CAMPO.....


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

48rag said:


>


BAD ASS PIC's CARNAL "WE ARE TRULLY BLESSED" SOME PEOPLE THINK UR NOT A ROLL MODEL , BUT U HAVE BEEN ONE BAD ASS ROLL MODEL !!!!! FLORES/ LATINOS


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> heres a pic of me back in the late 70's at EL CAMPO.....


FIRME PIC


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> heres a pic of me back in the late 70's at EL CAMPO.....


Were about did you live what apt we live first 108 then the first wooden house, 456 in the new camp


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FROM A LOWRIDER BIKE TO A TITLE HOLDER ........LOWRIDER CAR OF THE YEAR 2007.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


> Were about did you live what apt we live first 108 then the first wooden house, 456 in the new camp


EN EL #470 NEW CAMP ........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> EN EL #470 NEW CAMP ........


REMENBER MARIO HERNANDEZ HE WAS MY NABOR....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


>


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> BAD ASS PIC's CARNAL "WE ARE TRULLY BLESSED" SOME PEOPLE THINK UR NOT A ROLL MODEL , BUT U HAVE BEEN ONE BAD ASS ROLL MODEL !!!!! FLORES/ LATINOS


Your rite pics are nicer dont have to log on to see them
An I have a big brother also who was is a great role model
His mistakes his repect made a better person...
To the top for older bros

Unfortunately I only respond to the 1 we no here as on the rag 48
An you see. Read wat he post most stuff is ngative....
But again your correct 
We all are blessed to be able to have more than 1 ...an all of my brothers are rolemodels . An professionals


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> heres a pic of me back in the late 70's at EL CAMPO.....


I use to work with luz ur sis she did say you guys lived in the campo.nice pic wish I would of lost some of the old Village pride bike pics. ...in my schwinn lo bikes everybody start......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I am the big brother in my Famila but I never go crying to my lil Brothers about my issues . But don't get it twisted them crazy fools will die on the Line for there Big Bro. Just food for thought!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

]*Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

I love to drink knowen to smoke weed I will do a line when offer and love to watch PORN ! I LIVE LIFE FOR ME NOT TO MAKE NO ONE ELSE HAPPY ,BUT MY ONE LEGGIT ,BLIND ,FAT ASS. Short life I lived HAPPY NOT LIVE LIKE SHIT LIKE Those that hate my fat ass !


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Whats up fellows..

Check out my page on Facebook.
Also Check out ​http://instagram.com/anchetaworkshop​http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://instagram.com/anchetaworkshop&h=vAQGGGC_U&s=1​
Feel free to share my page and photos.
Thanks again for the support


​*AnchetaWorkshop.com**
http://www.anchetaworkshop.com/Page: 219 like this*​


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> I love to drink knowen to smoke weed I will do a line when offer and love to watch PORN ! I LIVE LIFE FOR ME NOT TO MAKE NO ONE ELSE HAPPY ,BUT MY ONE LEGGIT ,BLIND ,FAT ASS. Short life I lived HAPPY NOT LIVE LIKE SHIT LIKE Those that hate my fat ass !



YOU HIT THE NAIL IN THE HEAD!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> YOU HIT THE NAIL IN THE HEAD!


O I forgot I am a Proud member of the NRA


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

48rag said:


> O I forgot I am a Proud member of the NRA


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
este vato crazy


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Whats up fellows..
> 
> Check out my page on Facebook.
> Also Check out ​http://instagram.com/anchetaworkshop​
> ...


kool marvin......


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> I am the big brother in my Famila but I never go crying to my lil Brothers about my issues . But don't get it twisted them crazy fools will die on the Line for there Big Bro. Just food for thought![/QUOTE
> Hey when you ready me and you will take a Revolver and put one Bullit you put up to my head and I will put to your head lets see who has who has the Huevos I am ready just say when , Food for thought !!! O you can
> have some one put it on lay it low YOU DON'T THREAD MY BROTHERS


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)
48rag 53bear


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Hey when you ready me and you will take a Revolver and put one Bullit you put up to my head and I will put to your head lets see who has who has the Huevos I am ready just say when , Food for thought !!! O you can have some one put it on lay it low YOU DON'T THREAD MY BROTHERS



:twak: _*GO AHEAD AND PRACTICE OVIDIO SEE YOU ALRATO YUMA TIME WITH MY FAMILIA AND FRIENDS!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> :twak: _*GO AHEAD AND PRACTICE OVIDIO SEE YOU ALRATO YUMA TIME WITH MY FAMILIA AND FRIENDS!*_


Ok Monday ? Say when ? Come on don't be a pussy


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Stan Howtons putting in some work on the SK Cars

*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)
48rag OMAR TRECE
In Yuma you pussy


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Never done always a step above !!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Q-Vo Omar :wave: Puttin in work i see ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sikonenine said:


> Q-Vo Omar :wave: Puttin in work i see ...


Yes sir leaving to Yuma tomorrow hows Diego keep us in mind for any shows out there brother!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FOR SALE


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

All good out here Carnal..fasho always keeping positive peeps in mind :thumbsup: have a safe trip Bro.. All the CV brothers invited


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*LAYINLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sikonenine said:


> All good out here Carnal..fasho always keeping positive peeps in mind :thumbsup: have a safe trip Bro.. All the CV brothers invited
> 
> View attachment 608201


_*THANKS BRO I WILL PASS THE WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*THANKS BRO I WILL PASS THE WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


 ...:thumbsup:...T T T


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


There in Pomona for $ 10.00


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

]









_*You can find one in Pomona $65k*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

qvo omar :wave:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

THE paint job of this caddie is bad as WHO PAINT IT ? That look like an ORLANDO paint job


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> qvo omar :wave:


Q-VOLE CARNAL!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

lifestyle caddie conv.....bad ass.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:facepalm:SEE YOU GUY'S AFTER YUMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

caddy and a 1958 impala....my dream.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

YUMA BOUND---->>>>> SK LIFE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE VALLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

]]*Yuma Az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
















[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

For the guys who stayed in the Valle cruise night in El Paseo starts now till night fall go show some Lowrider love!!!!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/pts/3618214533.html
CHROME FOR G-BODY $700 To Someone in the Valle!!
TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Any pics from the cruise night?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

loaded an ready for tomorrow................


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

sellin my roadmaster will post pictures later,4500 or 4000 without front pump 760-464-7193


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>




:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Thumbprint Patterns by Your's truly thanks form the prop's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Yuma 2013


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Yuma 2013 " LIVE "


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Yuma 2013 " LIVE "


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Yuma 2013 " LIVE "


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Yuma 2013 " LIVE "


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Yuma 2013 " LIVE "


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Young LATINOS IN YUMA 2013 " LIVE "


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

selling my 95 roadmaster chrome undercarriage,reinforced,10 batteries 2chrome pumps upper and lower adjustables,slip yoke 4500 or 4000 without front pump 760-464-7193


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 008 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Cesar's Trokita:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 006 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Cesar's From Oldies Car Club 50Rag:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 006 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

BIG AZZ THANKS TO TOMMY fROm TOMMYS HYDROS FOR HOOKIN UP MY bRO HARDLINE IN ABOUT 2hrs with limited supply's we had he made it happin. Thanks Piesa


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 011 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OUT WITH THE OLD


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

53bear said:


> oldies car club 008 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Cesar's Trokita:thumbsup:


The truck look nicer 2 toned and sliver leafed


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I was able to "kick it" with some of the members of Steet Kings and Latino Classics today at the United Dreams car show. The members were all professional and shared concerns about this topic. I will monitor this topic for the next several weeks and if any innapropriate comments are posted, you will first be warned and then Banned. Watch what you post, make sure good common sense is used when posting and refrain from posting childish comments. PEACE


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Latinos had their own DJ DAN AND RICK PAT ...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

p


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

[







IMG]http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag16/48rag/image_zps16c871ab.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

1


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*STREET KINGZ CAMP AT THE UNITED DREAMS CAR SHOW*_


----------



## Striptease (May 17, 2012)

Street kingz to the top


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Striptease said:


> Street kingz to the top


_*Gracias Franky hope all is well in Oklahoma!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Best in Show GM Pick! Green 46 Cadillac Street Kingz Car Club!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> I was able to "kick it" with some of the members of Steet Kings and Latino Classics today at the United Dreams car show. The members were all professional and shared concerns about this topic. I will monitor this topic for the next several weeks and if any innapropriate comments are posted, you will first be warned and then Banned. Watch what you post, make sure good common sense is used when posting and refrain from posting childish comments. PEACE


. I HAVE TO AGREE BUT WE HAVE BEEN DOWN THIS ROAD BEFORE, YOU REALLY NEED TO GROW A BACK BONE AND DO YOU DUE DILIGENCE " YOU JOB" AND NOT TAKE SIDES YOU NEED TO BE FAIR AND NOT PICK A FAVORITE AND KEEP THE NAME CALLIN AND THREATS OFF THIS SITE !!!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I have a bone and it's pretty damn thick, along with my resistance to comments which are berating. Just as stated, I will monitor the page and assure you that I am impartial and do not take sides as you have posted.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> I was able to "kick it" with some of the members of Steet Kings and Latino Classics today at the United Dreams car show. The members were all professional and shared concerns about this topic. I will monitor this topic for the next several weeks and if any innapropriate comments are posted, you will first be warned and then Banned. Watch what you post, make sure good common sense is used when posting and refrain from posting childish comments. PEACE


Did get to meet you..
New illusions car club...
Everybody has fake names here you read so dont no why it seems atrange no body is been properly introduced I comment when the throwing rock close to me. 
At this car show I introduced my self to several people that are on hereso I can get to talk normal an know our fellow lowriders
Most people dont make that effort
An just my opinion as a car owner all xars are cool n nice just everybody takes
Comments wrong because we dont talk at all
My to cents


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS 4 FOR 4 AT CAR SHOW THIS WK AN MEET AN HANG OUT WITH GREAT LOWRIDER PEOPLES


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WE HAD A BLAST NEW ILLUSIONS CITY CRUISERS AND FAMILIA STOP BY SK CAMP AND WE ALL KICKED IT LIKE FAMILIA VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT IN YUMA HEADING HOME GOODTIMES WITH THE FAMILIA AND OLD AND NEW FRIENDS FROM ALL OVER CALI AND ARIZONA! And Mexico


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a Dj or vendors at this??^^^


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Need a Dj or vendors at this??^^^


_*There set up already brother but once we have our date locked down i will hit you up!*_


----------



## mandoUniquesoc (Feb 15, 2013)

first time in yuma


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Striptease (May 17, 2012)

Doing great out here in oklahoma, omar we are building a full custom radical called the enforcer like frank nitti


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Striptease said:


> Doing great out here in oklahoma, omar we are building a full custom radical called the enforcer like frank nitti


Nice pm some pics for my archives hahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*OMAR'S EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/Rique.N


----------



## nine4towncar (Jun 8, 2012)

Good looking out Omar, thanks for posting up the pics "Cali Orignal"


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> I have a bone and it's pretty damn thick, along with my resistance to comments which are berating. Just as stated, I will monitor the page and assure you that I am impartial and do not take sides as you have posted.


Thats good to here i will take u for your word caues thats all we have

RICARDO FLORES


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

almost like a picnic with a good cause....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TRAILOR KINGS....
CHARLIES MONTE ..FAMILAcc
ABLES CUTLAS..NEW ILLUSIONScc


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo 
ese10


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

nine4towncar said:


> Good looking out Omar, thanks for posting up the pics "Cali Orignal"


_*Yes Sir some great pics right here!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 firmes day wk end ......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Bam Bam getting some work done at the Show!*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

i left early on saturday from the yuma show.. .....who took the best shows...or casino's choice...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


> 1


Ok


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


>


Ttt


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


>


TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> i left early on saturday from the yuma show.. .....who took the best shows...or casino's choice...











Best in Show











Casinos Choice!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Street Kingz Car Club at our own Camp in the Show!!!!!!!! We are Everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 83 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 81 guests)

OMAR TRECE 


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!83


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Looking for this poster any one got one for sale ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE VALLE DE COACHELLA


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

whats craking today in indio?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> whats craking today in indio?


 Parade


----------



## t top monte (Nov 19, 2012)

GOOD PICS OMAR GRACIAS WE HAD FUN KICKING IT WITH ALL THE CLUBS FROM THE VALLEY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> whats craking today in indio?


LOWRIDE CRUISE ON HWY 111 in Indio to Palm Springs at 1 today bro meet at the Fair Grounds


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OK VALLE DE COACHELLA BOMB OWNERS ONLY WE ARE DOING A PHOTOSHOOT THIS SUNDAY IN INDIO LOCATION BY PHONE CALL ONLY IT NEED TO BE PERFESIONAL CALL 760 863-6865 BOMB LIFE FREE OF CHARGE JUST BRING YOUR BOMBS WE HAVE SOMETHING GOOD FOR OUR LOCAL BOMBS CALL ME FOR LOCATION AND TIME . THANK YOU BIG THINGS FOR THE VALLE MORE INFO IN DAYS TO COME!!!!! BIG THINGS BIG THINGS. NEXT IMPALAS ONLY!!!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice pics...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

t top monte said:


> GOOD PICS OMAR GRACIAS WE HAD FUN KICKING IT WITH ALL THE CLUBS FROM THE VALLEY


_*Simon que si Anytime Brother and i rep the Valle de Coachella I'M EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttTTTttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Best in Show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so what awards did LA REINA AND THE NAVI get.......................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> so what awards did LA REINA AND THE NAVI get.......................


No idea Orlando


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Breakfast burritos and coffee will be sold at location call for details Bomb Owners only please!
> 
> (NOTE) This is for the Valle de Coachella Bombs Only for now we will set up out of town Photoshoots!*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

rollerz only yuma......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


>


chichiscrist.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > _*Breakfast burritos and coffee will be sold at location call for details Bomb Owners only please!
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > TO THE TOP FOR BOMBAS
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > Hit up Larry and your Carnal Claudio!
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

bernards bomb my customer ...uniques cc


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PERFECT COLORS .....

still save $$$


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> PERFECT COLORS .....
> 
> still save $$$


the bomb got a photo shoot for streetlow magazine....nice..


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

BAD ASS PAINT JOB


beentheredonethat6 said:


> PERFECT COLORS .....
> 
> still save $$$


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE COCHELLA VALLEY U GUYS CAME HARD WE APPRECIATE UR SUPPORT U GUYS ARE ALL COOL ASS PEOPLE.....STREET KINGZ, NEW ILLUSIONS, FAMILIA, LATINO CLASSICS, ROLLERZ ONLY...IF I MISSED ANY ONE IM SORRY BUT THERE WAS A BUNCH OF RIDES FRM THE VALLE OUT HERE THANKS AGAIN


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

BEST IN SHOW AT UNITED DREAMS SHOW WINNERS:

BEST CAR-EL PERRUCHO FROM UNIQUES CC
BEST TRUCK/SUV-MASSIVE DESTRUCTION FROM NOKTURNAL CC
BEST BOMB/BOMB TRUCK-UNIQUES CC
BEST BIKE-GOODTIMES
COCOPAH CHOICE-STREET KINGZ BOMB CADDY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE COCHELLA VALLEY U GUYS CAME HARD WE APPRECIATE UR SUPPORT U GUYS ARE ALL COOL ASS PEOPLE.....STREET KINGZ, NEW ILLUSIONS, FAMILIA, LATINO CLASSICS, ROLLERZ ONLY...IF I MISSED ANY ONE IM SORRY BUT THERE WAS A BUNCH OF RIDES FRM THE VALLE OUT HERE THANKS AGAIN




THATS RIGHT RICK STREET KINGZ AND THE SHOWED UP DEEP THANKS FOR LETTING US SET UP AT RIGHT AT THE SHOW WE ALL HAD A BLAST AND THE ROOMS WILL GET BOOKED AS SOON AS YOU POST THE DATE FOR NEXT YEAR BRO!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> BEST IN SHOW AT UNITED DREAMS SHOW WINNERS:
> 
> BEST CAR-EL PERRUCHO FROM UNIQUES CC
> BEST TRUCK/SUV-MASSIVE DESTRUCTION FROM NOKTURNAL CC
> ...



Yes sir two Years in a roll taking a big trophy and some Money all 28 of us had a blast!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Breakfast Burritos and Coffee will be sold in Location of Shoot BOMBS only at this Shoot!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Good morning valle have a good one


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Tony's and Gabriel's 64 in the background!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good job out in AZ VALLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> Good job out in AZ VALLE


Thank's Brother are you ready for Sat?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: It comes in different colors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

qvo COACHELLA lowriders :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my wagons frame....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

rottisorie time for the wagon .....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


TTT :thumbsup:

Hey where is the relay for life show gonna be??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> TTT :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey where is the relay for life show gonna be??












_*Entry off Monroe after ave 50 at the Polo Grounds!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Entry off Monroe after ave 50 at the Polo Grounds!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Their once was love


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THATS RIGHT RICK STREET KINGZ AND THE SHOWED UP DEEP THANKS FOR LETTING US SET UP AT RIGHT AT THE SHOW WE ALL HAD A BLAST AND THE ROOMS WILL GET BOOKED AS SOON AS YOU POST THE DATE FOR NEXT YEAR BRO!!!!!


See you up in the valle soon homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


>


Hope to see you there ..thanks for suportting great cause


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Entry off Monroe after ave 50 at the Polo Grounds!*_


Food will be sold there. Support other teams there food games ..info on cancer diabetic lots info........
Best of awards 
Bikes welcome motorcycles hot rods customs
Club vclub games to raise money make a diff an suport


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


OG SPORTWys on daytons
His other glass house out soon.....
1970s lowriders the REAL LOWRIDERS
My opinion.


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

48rag said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1970s make best lowriders
1972 s one of my fav
1976 77s nice


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


clean  i have pics of this ride on vogues but looks better on 520s :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


NICE PIC. WHO DID IT?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> NICE PIC. WHO DID IT?


_*Hey if you don't sign it It's mine HAHAHAHAHA*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
Note drive in time is from 10-11am after the parade !!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's do this LINE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> NICE PIC. WHO DID IT?


me.....lol


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


>



nice bug...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

coachella valley OG


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


3DRST EAST SIDE VALLE COACHELLA 92254


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


ITS TO BAD THE RAIN MADE IT LOOK NOT LIKE THIS BUT I GOT ENOUGH PRE 70S SHIT TO MAKE A NICE BLACK N WHITE 








BRASERO41 
TO THE TOP FOR BOMBS


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BAD THING ABOUT SS IS THE BABYDOLL CANT SIT NEXT TO YOU 
SOME FAIR CRUSING ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*TO ALL THE HOMIE WHO WANNA CRUISE THE BLVD LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS INSTEAD OF THE SAME CAR SHOWS SITTING ON LAWN CHAIRS ALL DAY, WE ARE DOING OUR 3rd DRIFTING ON A MEMORY WHITTIER BLVD CRUISE WITH HUGE SUCCESS FROM THE FIRST 2 CRUISES, HAD NEVER SEEN THE BLVD THAT PACKED WITH LOW LOWS SINCE WATCHING A 70s LOWRIDER MOVIE  HAD OVER A THOUSAND CARS ON THE BOULEVARD AT THE LAST ONE AND EXPECT A BIGGER TURN OUT ON THIS ONE heres the topic with all the details homies let us know if you can make it

*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ng-memory-whittier-blvd-cruise-july-21-a.html


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

i had to post on this page to keep it gangsta... ha 13 62


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

right click save my friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Sold mine to my Homie Ricardo Flores from North Indio i hope i see it on the street soon!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*WE STAYED TILL THE END------LITERALLY--------------*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*ON TOP OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

CHICHI62 said:


> i had to post on this page to keep it gangsta... ha 13 62
> View attachment 610615


Looking good chichi,here's my project almost ready for paint


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*CRUEL INTENTIONS*__* will be here at the City Cruisers Show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*__*

*__*Thank you CPT George for calling me to confirm my Invite!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Wow a 61 & 62 wagon.............................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*CRUEL INTENTIONS*__* will be here at the City Cruisers Show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*__*Thank you CPT George for calling me to confirm my Invite!!!*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 1963 WAGON....


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> Note drive in time is from 10-11am after the parade !!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's do this LINE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_


Whos Comin Out?? I Kno Royal Fantasies Will Be There :thumbsup:
*TTT*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


NICE 58.......................


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Whos Comin Out?? I Kno Royal Fantasies Will Be There :thumbsup:
> *TTT*


_*THE SK WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:h5: Team work!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Shawns beasty chevy!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​Good night Raza i have a long walk tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

nice job mac :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice my pics recycled 
Give credit


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> Wow a 61 & 62 wagon.............................


Ima guess 6 of those cars are lowrider s now


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


My first car 1983 a1964 impala


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Its about style bolt ons....


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Tukin 13s no pROblem


----------



## CHUCKS64WAG (Jul 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 43 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 41 guests)

OMAR TRECE NICE Q-VOLE RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > _*Breakfast Burritos and Coffee will be sold in Location of Shoot BOMBS only at this Shoot!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> ...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Call for Info 769 797-5621 space is limited !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > whats the shoot for ? Whos it for ?
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: MY TWO FEET HURT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GREAT DAY FOR LOWRIDING!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my apprentice simon torres got down on welding my hood,,,,,


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 55 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 54 guests)

OMAR TRECE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> my apprentice simon torres got down on welding my hood,,,,,


simons growning up soo fast :tears:...looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> simons growning up soo fast :tears:...looks good:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SK CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> SK CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*A LIL TEASER, NOW OFF TO THE FAIR TO DO A 5 MILE WALK WITH MY FAMILIA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*OFFICIAL FLYER.....ONLY ONE MONTH AWAY....GET READY!!!!











AND DON'T FORGET... THIS WEEKENED.... MARCH 2ND....
9-4...RELAY FOR LIFE... INDIO POLOGROUNDS!*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 Viva 
Las Vegas


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my wagons rear steps...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ON SATURDAY WE DROPED IT OFF AT THE SANDBLASTER....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> my wagons rear steps...


NICE I LIKE THE DIAMOND EDGE CUTS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> *OFFICIAL FLYER.....ONLY ONE MONTH AWAY....GET READY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...













:run:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

visor on my bug...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ON SATURDAY WE DROPED IT OFF AT THE SANDBLASTER....


:thumbsup: Seen You guys on the 10 heading back to Indio... Looking good fellas


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> :thumbsup: Seen You guys on the 10 heading back to Indio... Looking good fellas


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Damnnn Bad Ass OMARTRECE!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Damnnn Bad Ass OMARTRECE!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


:thumbsup: chingon carnal


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Bomb life ??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> :thumbsup: chingon carnal


Gracias ya esta list la SWINGA para unas fotos loko?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Monkey see MONKEY DO


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Monkey see MONKEY DO


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Gracias ya esta list la SWINGA para unas fotos loko?


a la SCHWINNGADERA le falta algo de jale carnal cuando la termine te aviso


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> a la SCHWINNGADERA le falta algo de jale carnal cuando la termine te aviso


_*Firme!*_


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Firme!*_


SIMON, TAMBIEN ESTAMOS TRABAJANDO EN MI REGAL


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> SIMON, TAMBIEN ESTAMOS TRABAJANDO EN MI REGAL


Ya mire que a Toda Madre!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Ya mire que a Toda Madre!


ESPERO TENERLO LISTO PARA EL CAR SHOW DE LA FAMILIA CC EN MAYO ....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Great wk end in Coachella valley
Hope you got to enjoy tour car.....
Took the rebel out lots of lowriders hotrods OGs were on the streets.....
.B-)
Public enemys pic.... always cool to kick it in the park thats old scool...

ASTA ARIBA PA EL VALLE DE COACHELA


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*It's not the numbers it's the Support!!!*_


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*It's not the numbers it's the Support!!!*_


:h5:THANK FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

P.E. PREZ said:


> :h5:THANK FOR THE SUPPORT


_*Anytime we will make sure every year it get better!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Thanks Another shirt


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Add Skirts


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

*Monkeys have no BRAINS *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> *Monkeys have no BRAINS *


*


:nono: BE NICE YOU DON'T WANT A VACATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 110 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 107 guests) WHATS UP RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

OMAR TRECE
maniacos760
st1984


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


>


ttt


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


>



will be there.....ttt


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


He'll yes


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Cruise Night DESERT SUN


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

LA SUPER SHOW AT THE COLISEUM 2000















LAPD PROTECTING THE 65 during a fight


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

That's a big LOL.........


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> That's a big LOL.........


My son school project when he was 10 years old


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:roflmao: VdeC LIFE


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*SKLIFERS!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*FAMILIAGRAFIX A PROUD SPONSOR OF THIS SHOW BANNER WILL BE POSTED AT SHOW!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*PROUD SPONSOR FOR THIS SHOW ALSO!
COME AND SUPPORT A GREAT EVENT CLAUDIO AND THE NEW ILLUSIONS CAR CLUB HAVE SET UP!!!

LOT OF FUN AND GREAT WEATHER VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*The good old day's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

VC keep a eye out and just wave


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Last year at the Relay for Life Event!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice pics my brother....as always.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Nice pics my brother....as always.


_*Q-vole Cholo I'M EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAHAHAHHAHAA SEE YOU AT City Cruisers Show*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 50 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 46 guests) _*Q-VOLE Guest*_

OMAR TRECE 
Indio123 
st1984


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

continental kit for sale $400 call 760 587 8657


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

looks good dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Ground_Level_SS (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Ground_Level_SS (May 21, 2012)

Engrave Your Own Car For Only $25


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

LADY'S AND GENTLEMEN THE GREAT MR CHEVY HIM SELF VICTOR FLORES WITH ONE MORE PROJECT ON THE WAY !!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

The rockford files. ....good show lots of cool cars so does hawaii five O.......

Some old shows used the same cars over n over n over..
To the top to all the new shows


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Hope we the car culture suport all show help an better someone life


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

48rag said:


> LADY'S AND GENTLEMEN THE GREAT MR CHEVY HIM SELF VICTOR FLORES WITH ONE MORE PROJECT ON THE WAY !!!


Good Motivation Pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

53bear said:


> Good Motivation Pictures:thumbsup:


YUP! Takes time if you want to do it *right*! 
How's that '53 coming along?


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

continental kit for sale $400 call 760 587 8657


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> YUP! Takes time if you want to do it *right*!
> How's that '53 coming along?


 Got it running now, hopefully it turns out as good as i want it to be. Thanks for asking.:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


>


dammm.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> scan0015 by Bear 1953, on Flickr:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

GOOD MORING " VC " Going to be a beautiful weekend


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


>


Great weekend weather


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


>


When is coming in mag where can I buy it


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*LOOKS LIKE GREAT WEATHER FOR A GREAT EVENT LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

53bear said:


> Got it running now, hopefully it turns out as good as i want it to be. Thanks for asking.:thumbsup:


Sounds good!
:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

p


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


> GOOD MORING " VC " Going to be a beautiful weekend


nice felix....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

simon's 84 monte.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:biggrin:[/QUOTE]


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Fabians said:


> :biggrin:


[/QUOTE]










WILL BE THERE !!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*LOOKS LIKE GREAT WEATHER FOR A GREAT EVENT LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


Delays on Monroe but entrance is open
Lots to do suport other teams there cancer awarness


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*LOOKS LIKE GREAT WEATHER FOR A GREAT EVENT LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


Got good reponse from lots clubs n solos thanks great kick back n suport from car people........
Hope club v club volleyball get sign upteam of 6 n horse shoes
Trophy for champions


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Our primo Cipriano FLores from Pearlan Texas


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

need a rear diff for big body fleetwood 94 ASAP hit up the homie 7607745812


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

We will Support Tomorrow


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Fabians said:


> :biggrin:


[/QUOTE]



Cholo Dj is all in...:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Beware Because the Devils out there


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Someone is looking for a VACTION


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Someone is looking for a VACTION


:dunno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Beware Because the Devils out there


:facepalm:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

p


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Richard's Clean ass 58 Impala !!!!!!! *_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

not just cuz thats mine but thats a nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

_*Richard's Clean ass 58 Impala !!!!!!! *_[/QUOTE]:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:









WILL BE THERE !!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

]







nice


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:biggrin:[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

now them are some sick garage's right there]



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

ok now put your head right


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> And TOPP DOGG SAY HE NOT BAIS WHAT A JOKE


Sorry ToppDogg don't run FaceBook look for Mark Zuckerberg  and complain to Him!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Fabians said:


>


HERE YOU GO BRO!!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fabians said:


> ok now put your head right


HaHaHa its funny cuz i did :rofl:
Whats up Fabian..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

OMAR TRECE Is on his way to the Car Show!!!!!!!!!!!!
 
48rag


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Live from the cancer carshow at the Polo club 2013


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Live from the cancer car show at the Polo club 2012


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Live from the cancer car show at the Polo club 2013


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Live from the cancer car show at the Polo club 2013


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Live form the Cancer car show at the Polo club 2013


























































Live from Cancer car show at Polo club 2013


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

http://s1296.beta.photobucket.com/user/48rag/media/IMG_1788_zps6f836cc4.mp4.html


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: Cool!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*BUFF ASS VATO RIGHT HERE!*_


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> HERE YOU GO BRO!!


ha ha ha I'm still learning dogg thanks


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RF_RiDER said:


> HaHaHa its funny cuz i did :rofl:
> Whats up Fabian..


ha ha ha what's up dogg


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Fabians said:


> ha ha ha I'm still learning dogg thanks


All good brother more Valleros to make the page more fun!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fabians said:


> ha ha ha what's up dogg


Not much homie just trying to figure out what lma build next.. Might hit the palm desert cruise nite after work see if there is anything new out there... plus I couldnt go to the cancer show so thats the next best thing


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

continental kit for sale $400 call 760 587 8657


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE CLUBS SOLOS THAT HELP TO FIGHT CANCER WITH TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS
TILL THE NEXT HAPPENNING ...............


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


WE WENT FOR A HUELTA AFTER THE RELAY FOR LIFE


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> :biggrin:


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]








BRINGING MORE MEMBERS THIS YR .....


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

[/QUOTE]








BRINGING MORE MEMBERS THIS YR .....[/QUOTE]


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

carlitosways said:


>


THATS A BIG LOL BITCHES LIKE SWITHCES CHEECHES TRIES..........:boink:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> THATS A BIG LOL BITCHES LIKE SWITHCES CHEECHES TRIES..........:boink:


LOWRIDING IS REALY ABOUT SWITCH AND BITCHES


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*OTT FOR THE VALLE!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

security ck ing the dance floor


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> [/Q
> 
> DAMN I'M USING THIS ONE NEXT BRO!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*FamiliaGrafix Proud Sonsor!*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

refregerator magnetic we gave out......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


i think it was drawn then we mady copys name of guy on lower right


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice turn out NEW ILLUSIONS GR8 cause had a good time, it was good meeting u in person ....lookin forward to next year ....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> Nice turn out NEW ILLUSIONS GR8 cause had a good time, it was good meeting u in person ....lookin forward to next year ....



:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ALMOST 3 PM PARTY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Now that was good Raffles!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 40 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 39 guests)

OMAR TRECE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE CLUBS SOLOS THAT HELP TO FIGHT CANCER WITH TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS
> TILL THE NEXT HAPPENNING ...............


ANYTIME BRO... WE HAD FUN AT SHOW AND KICKED ASS IN VOLLEYBAL TOURNAMENT (WE GOT ROBBED)HAHAHAHA:thumbsup:...


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn looks like another big weekend in the valle good job new illusions sorry Public Enemy couldn't make it but I was moving my shop in Palm Springs so we got caught up on that sorry again looked like a great event


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

[h=2]continintal kit FOR SALE $ 400 CALL 7605878657 4PICS[/h]


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

THE PRIMO From TEXAS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

92262 said:


> Damn looks like another big weekend in the valle good job new illusions sorry Public Enemy couldn't make it but I was moving my shop in Palm Springs so we got caught up on that sorry again looked like a great event


_*Good looking out see you guy's at the City Cruisers Show!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

***** 63 said:


> TTT!!!


Qvole ***** ready for that photo shoot Homie?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OTT


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Good morning valle have a good day homies 

Ott all day homeboys


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OTT


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Otttttttttttttttttttttt
Ottttttttttttttttttttt
Ottttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: _*Q-Vole Valle de Coachella!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> ANYTIME BRO... WE HAD FUN AT SHOW AND KICKED ASS IN VOLLEYBAL TOURNAMENT (WE GOT ROBBED)HAHAHAHA:thumbsup:...


familia had help ck pic dont lie...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LATINO52chevy said:


> Nice turn out NEW ILLUSIONS GR8 cause had a good time, it was good meeting u in person ....lookin forward to next year ....


:thumbsup: ...


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> familia had help ck pic dont lie...


ITS ALL GOOD BRO(CHEATERS)...I AM A GOOD SPORT AND I WILL ACCEPT THE LOST...:thumbsup:HAHAHA....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY VC


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

:loco: going crazy rebuilding the 327 block..


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

chrome 61-64 upper arm xtened 1 inch molded 150.00


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

CHICHI62 said:


> :loco: going crazy rebuilding the 327 block..
> View attachment 615755


looking good dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

continental kit for sale $400 call 760 587 8657


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

dam that shit looks dope fool





















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

scan0001 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Something i got from pomona:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

EL REY! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

OLDMEMORIESPICNIC010[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr This how my next project is going to look!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> OLDMEMORIESPICNIC010[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr This how my next project is going to look!


NICE AND CLEAN V de C STYLE!


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

61-64 parts chrome molded upper arms xtened 1inch 150,new center trunk pan 100,full floor pan sides left & right 200,og power window regulators & motors 2door hard top 400


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

1995 roadmaster, 2pump chrome 10 batteries,chrome suspention 3500


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

760RoadMaster said:


> 1995 roadmaster, 2pump chrome 10 batteries,chrome suspention 3500


ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

GOOD MORNING " VC "










Is this better ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Better if you log out!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


>


clean....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Here are some homeis


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

_TTT_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

TTT TO THE VALLEY LOWS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Your Work?? :dunno:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

LOOK WHAT I FOUND


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

The best burgers in town


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

48rag said:


> The best burgers in town


That ones a class :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

dam that looks like domestic violence right there


48rag said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Your Work?? :dunno:


No but i like the old school design!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> No but i like the old school design!


It Does Look Good..


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COACHELLA VALLEY! :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*

...StreetKingz mxcli 1s place in Del Valle cc show*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> 
> ...StreetKingz mxcli 1s place in Del Valle cc show*_


nice  who did the engraving :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice  who did the engraving :biggrin:


_*Some Vato de Chicali !!!*_


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

48rag said:


>


11


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

48rag said:


>


i got $40.00


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Some Vato de Chicali !!!*_


Esta chingon......


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Had a firme day with the club members latino classics thanks for backing me up and profe u still have it homie the flores bros still have the touch lay it low


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

El gran César


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Nice


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Are we ready ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> I just got a check for $ 50. 000 should I buy it. And sell the 65?


Buy your casket!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> HA HA it's paid for


OK PUES CHINGA TU MADRE PUTO


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OK PUES CHINGA TU MADRE PUTO


TOPP dog were you at


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> TOPP dog were you at


Bitch you want to call my pad and tell off my 10 year old CHINGA TU MADRE!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Bitch you want to call my pad and tell off my 10 year old CHINGA TU MADRE!


What ??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:twak:


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


>


Did some upgrades for the new carshow season ck the ESE 10 at the city crusiers ......
Something shinny n everybody likes lines........


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Did some upgrades for the new carshow season ck the ESE 10 at the city crusiers ......
> Something shinny n everybody likes lines........


SOUNDS GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

Fabians;16480084]







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

frame off restoration at fabians auto in indio


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn lookin good homie cant wait to see it all together


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

classic68_fastback said:


> Damn lookin good homie cant wait to see it all together


thanks homie


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my frame haeded to the sandblaster then to get reinforced......stock canadian frame...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 619175


nice car,,,,,,,


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CHICHI62 said:


> View attachment 619044
> View attachment 619045
> View attachment 619046
> frame off restoration at fabians auto in indio


alot of work....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

getting reinforced and molded.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

3/16 metal.....


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

frame off restoration at fabians auto in indio[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> alot of work....


YUP!


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO .........
VALLE COCHELA......


----------



## Low-and-slow49 (Dec 28, 2011)

Buenos dias carnal......


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

TTT Valle :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Getting La Dama and El Catrin ready for a Visit from a great friend on Saturday !! SKLifers Valle de Coachella TTT*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*TWO GREAT FRIENDS!*_


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Getting La Dama and El Catrin ready for a Visit from a great friend on Saturday !! SKLifers Valle de Coachella TTT*_


Damn who ever laid that paint down esta CHINGON


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Tomorrow is the big day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Tomorrow is the big day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:  q-vole omar :wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> :thumbsup:  q-vole omar :wave:


\


Que onda Loko!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks tommy for the floor pans...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

floor is done.....


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

48rag said:


> The best burgers in town


A Home Grown Original Foto!!!


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

]







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

*FOR SALE 1970 Impala Runs Good, Original Straight 6 Engine, Automatic, Tags Just Need to be Paid, Body is in good Shape, No Major Rust, No Hood But the Rest is All There, Interior is all there... PERFECT PROJECT CAR $2800 Takes it Today!! No Trades Please!! PM Any Questions*


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Chingonas.....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Mamacita..


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fabians said:


>


Is The Bikkini Contest Still Goin Down????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> Is The Bikkini Contest Still Goin Down????


Yes Sir Just need the Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Yes Sir Just need the Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They still giving cash prize??


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Any body know how or who do we donate $$$ to get our car club name on the lowrider area there's space an only 3 culbs names there now 
Cab difters
Premiers
Latin lows 
Theirs a few og clubs still rep since a famous mural 
Would like our club name on the wall....
VALLE COCHELA TO THE TOP...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm talking about the mural on varrio nuevo wall
I here its the longest mural in calif


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

pics from yesterdays show at toro elementery school in thermal ....good show ill be there next year....ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

good show they had about 70 car entries..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Coachella*_

*Mayor Eduardo Garcia *






http://ca-coachella.civicplus.com/index.aspx?NID=55


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> They still giving cash prize??


YUP!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fabians said:


> YUP!


HOW MUCH!! :wow:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> HOW MUCH!! :wow:


100 bucks for the bikini contest


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fabians said:


> 100 bucks for the bikini contest


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

2011 INDIO CAR SHOW...


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> pics from yesterdays show at toro elementery school in thermal ....good show ill be there next year....ttt





RO INDIO 321 said:


>





RO INDIO 321 said:


>





RO INDIO 321 said:


>





RO INDIO 321 said:


> 2011 INDIO CAR SHOW...




FIRRME PICS!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*ONLY ONE WEEK AWAY!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

SINCE THE 80'S :nicoderm:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> SINCE THE 80'S :nicoderm:


 spensa :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fabians said:


> 100 bucks for the bikini contest


:thumbsup: Cool Thanks I'll Let Some Girls Know


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

new illusions at city crusers show cv high


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

90s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


ops thats LA basset show


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

yep there also


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

hope they have 1 in blythe again nice dr in the REBEL 1962


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CITY CRUSIERS SHOW LATE 80S


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HOPE ITS DONE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ALWAYS SUPORTTING LOWRIDER GET TOGETHERS SO WHEN WE THROW A GET TOGETHR WE GET THE SAME LOVE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LIKE.......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

EL BRASERO41
40 1 MY RETIERMENT PLAN


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS GET TOGETHER SUPORTING YOUTH SPORTS ....
FLYERS BEST SUVENIERS N PROF OF EXSITING


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OH yea SINCE THE 80s pics dont lie
28 yrs


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

last 1 need to modivate some one .....found in indio get this 49 on the road


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ops this found in indio ....ja ja its late


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 621081


Nice pics!!!!!!!


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 621080


Nice pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 621082


Nice pics!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)

rider1Vlife said:


> Nice pics!!!!!!!


Good looking out bro, looking forward to taking some good pics this weekend, cant wait.


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Cali Original Photography said:


> Good looking out bro, looking forward to taking some good pics this weekend, cant wait.


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Done First os sevral up grades to the ESE10 SO YOU CAN CRIDICS CAN TALK.......YOU SEE AT CITY CRUSIERS .......
ACTUALLY UPGADES BECAUSE GETTING READY FOR VIVA LAS VEGAS...... 
TO THE TOP FIR NEW UP GRADES AN NOT LOOKUNG THE SAME.................
MODIVATION........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

looks like your boys r lost dogg 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

just kidding dogg don"t start triping :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

100 posts :naughty:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fabians said:


> :thumbsup:


Going To Be A Firme Show This Weekesnd!!! 
*TTT*


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

​ttt


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS64WAG (Jul 11, 2012)

TTTVC


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

low persuasion cc vc


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

wasup omar how u doing bro, great pics as always:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> [that"s a good shot right there dogg:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> wasup omar how u doing bro, great pics as always:thumbsup:


Enjoying Life my Friend getting ready for the City Cruisers show this Sunday


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt*


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​ttt*


TTT


----------



## Low-and-slow49 (Dec 28, 2011)

a lil homie in da neighborhood wants to by some bicycle parts online from a trust worthy site. any recomendations?


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

want to let u valley people know that fabians auto repair also does frame off restoration besides body work and paint.. he does custom stuff as well..
what u guys think? 











































fabians auto repair 
indio so cal
market st x's 3 ha ha


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*FKN BAD ASS FABIAN AND LOUIE !!!!!!!!!!!

*_


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*FKN BAD ASS FABIAN AND LOUIE !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *_
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

CHICHI62 said:


> want to let u valley people know that fabians auto repair also does frame off restoration besides body work and paint.. he does custom stuff as well..
> what u guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

]:thumbsup:







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 2011 INDIO CAR SHOW...











city cruisers 2012.....


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> city cruisers 2012.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> city cruisers 2012.....











city cruisers 2003.........................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

oil pan back from the cromer.....


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Low-and-slow49 said:


> a lil homie in da neighborhood wants to by some bicycle parts online from a trust worthy site. any recomendations?


I ordered a Few part from streetlowrider.com Got them fast


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*OTT*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> oil pan back from the cromer.....











with my matching oil pan...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> oil pan back from the cromer.....



CLEAN


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > [that"s a good shot right there dogg:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> oil pan back from the cromer.....


shiny


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

oil pan









trans pan 








trans mount ...cv ttt.....


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Fabians said:
> 
> 
> > THAT WAS WITH 1 EYE CLOSED
> ...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> oil pan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good dogg:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha ha good one sup dogg ready for sunday
> ...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

]:thumbsup:







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Fabians said:
> 
> 
> > YES WE ARE (NEW ILLUSIONS) I
> ...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fabians said:


> :thumbsup:


[/QUOTE]
dammm...bad ass..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> oil pan
> 
> 
> 
> ...











mufflers too...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> with my matching oil pan...


thats clean


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

rebuilt 327 for the duece..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Fabians said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > still learning i don't got it like omar but i'm trying. c u sunday:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Fabians said:
> 
> 
> > _*Your getting down Homie we will be out there Supporting one of the OG Clubs of the Valle de Coachella!*_
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> mufflers too...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > TO THE TOP FOR OGs CLUBS PUTTING GET TOGETHERS
> ...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> ]


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
STREET KINGZ SAN DIEGO CHAPTER WELL B THERE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

[/QUOTE]
STREET KINGZ SAN DIEGO CHAPTER WELL B THERE[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup: q-vo bro :wave:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


*BE THERE OR BE NOWHERE.....*


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

here is some more pics of " CALIFORNIA SUNSHINE " COMING SOON.. fabians auto repair in indio.. frame off restorations..


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Fabians said:
> 
> 
> > _*Your getting down Homie we will be out there Supporting one of the OG Clubs of the Valle de Coachella!*_
> ...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> beentheredonethat6 said:
> 
> 
> > _*Yes Sir at least once a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT VALLE DE COACHELLA*_


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

CHICHI62 said:


> here is some more pics of " CALIFORNIA SUNSHINE " COMING SOON.. fabians auto repair in indio.. frame off restorations..


yes sir its a mission but its going to b dope


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 52 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 49 guests)

OMAR TRECE Q-Vole Guest!!!!!!!!!
 
Fabians 
CHICHI62


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

Fabians said:


> yes sir its a mission but its going to b dope


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

with a 44 inch sunroof..


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ SAN DIEGO CHAPTER WELL B THERE[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup: q-vo bro :wave:[/QUOTE]
q onda isaac


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

031 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

029 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CHICHI62 said:


> here is some more pics of " CALIFORNIA SUNSHINE " COMING SOON.. fabians auto repair in indio.. frame off restorations..


is that cinco......


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE]
STREET KINGZ SAN DIEGO CHAPTER WELL B THERE[/QUOTE]:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> is that cinco......


yes sir the one and only master of all biaters. your primo


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> *BE THERE OR BE NOWHERE.....*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

]:thumbsup:







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fabians said:


> yes sir the one and only master of all biaters. your primo


hahaha....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Anybody hopping on the 24th?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OGs putting get togethers since..........like forever ....unity picnic car shows ,,,
TO THE TOP 
LEADERS ARE NOT FOLLOWERS....:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> There are currently 52 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 49 guests)
> 
> OMAR TRECE Q-Vole Guest!!!!!!!!!
> Fabians
> CHICHI62


DAM I WASENT PART OF THOSE 52 GUESST I WAS WATCHING A SOCCER GAME NEED TO FIGURE HOW TO GET THAT SMART PHONE TO ADVICE ME ...DAME MISSING OUT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> OGs putting get togethers since..........like forever ....unity picnic car shows ,,,
> TO THE TOP
> LEADERS ARE NOT FOLLOWERS....:thumbsup:


CK THE PLACS OGs KEY WORDS 
UNITY..... A.....N KEEPING THE PEACE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CHICHI62 said:


> here is some more pics of " CALIFORNIA SUNSHINE " COMING SOON.. fabians auto repair in indio.. frame off restorations..


LOOKING GOOD ESE.... GOOD JOB FABIANS AUTOBODY 
GLAD IM KEEPING THE REBEL OG LOOKING SOME 62s in the valley are going to have to step it up in the lowrider category.......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> ]:thumbsup:


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
wats the late est we can roll in today ..leveing to san berdo for a socer game n some of us (new illusions ) have someto do in am sunday ...am 
wont want not to go


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
wats the late est we can roll in today ..leveing to san berdo for a socer game n some of us (new illusions ) have someto do in am sunday ...am 
wont want not to go [/QUOTE. AT 7:30


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
wats the late est we can roll in today ..leveing to san berdo for a socer game n some of us (new illusions ) have someto do in am sunday ...am 
wont want not to go [/QUOTE. AT 7:30[/QUOTE]

Cool thanks......
On the freewaygoing to sanberdo and seen some trailord KINGS GOING SOUTH


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh an a bunch bombs on the road diving to east bound dam should drove the the REBEL 62 TO SB


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> is that cinco......


yessir


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> LOOKING GOOD ESE.... GOOD JOB FABIANS AUTOBODY
> GLAD IM KEEPING THE REBEL OG LOOKING SOME 62s in the valley are going to have to step it up in the lowrider category.......


thanks homie


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

How much is it to get in?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

W T H 
washef the rebel went for a cruzin around the way
Sucks to say nobody cruises like back in the days night were jammiming before the carshows
Glad I got to enjoy cruising in my 64 impala 79 cutlas 66 impala whiter leg lake mt vern san berdo magnolia all kinds of parks up north story n king la phiniqera so cental ave.

YOU MISSEd OUT THE GOOD OL DAYS I'm glad I've enjoyed my cars as much as some of your garages
.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

my girl next to game over


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like kid saying dont lean on my ride


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you to everyone that came out I appreciate the support it was a good one a ili drama but it happens. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:twak:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks homie it was good some cali sunshine and lowriders what more can we ask for big ups to city cruiser for putting on a good show


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

classic68_fastback said:


> Thanks homie it was good some cali sunshine and lowriders what more can we ask for big ups to city cruiser for putting on a good show


Thanks dogg!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​PICS UP SOON!!!!!!*


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

No prob fabian hopefully one day fill up two buildings and main entrance like back in the day i think it will get there


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

classic68_fastback said:


> No prob fabian hopefully one day fill up two buildings and main entrance like back in the day i think it will get there


I hope so dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

But all in all homie had a good time big ups to all clubs and solo riders for a good turn out now lets post up some bad ads pics


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my daughter placed 1st with her bike....:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

fluffy placed first at the indio.show...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good show today city cruisers :thumbsup:, OMAR it was nice meeting today homie, keep up the good work :h5:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

javib760 said:


> Good show today city cruisers :thumbsup:, OMAR it was nice meeting today homie, keep up the good work :h5:


*Same here Brother we can get together in a week or so to set up the thing brother !*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> Thank you to everyone that came out I appreciate the support it was a good one a ili drama but it happens. :thumbsup:


DRAMA JUST CAUSE WE CRUSIED AFTER THE SHOW WE WAS HITTING SWITCH BY OUR LOCAL LAW ENFORCMENT AN JUST GAVE US A THUMBS UP CRUZ IT OR TAKE BACK IN YOUR GARAGE....








NEW ILLUSIONS ALWAYS HAS A GREAT TIME AT CITY CRUSIERS CAR SHOW MAYBE NEXT YR ALL 23 OF US WILL HELP YOU FILL ALL THOSE BUILDING ...if we not working ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

keep ur sundays open some clubs hit me up on getting a bbq on a park u no just hang out some horseshoe volleyball so dont cover them cars up ...stay tune
PEACE....


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY C.V. had a good time at the City Cruisers show!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> keep ur sundays open some clubs hit me up on getting a bbq on a park u no just hang out some horseshoe volleyball so dont cover them cars up ...stay tune
> PEACE....


LETS DO IT...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wat up PRIMOS cc :machinegun:
those pistos were cold:thumbsup:
lets go crusing down the st in 69 jocking the bitch clocking the hoes...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> wat up PRIMOS cc :machinegun:
> those pistos were cold:thumbsup:
> lets go crusing down the st in 69 jocking the bitch clocking the hoes...


welcome to the cochela valley palm trees blue skys n bad ass lowriders


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> LETS DO IT...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## PrimoBigD (Jan 2, 2012)

beentheredonethat6;16517794 [IMG said:


> http://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss287/cmurillo68/primos_zpsfc192ee4.jpg[/IMG]
> wat up PRIMOS cc :machinegun:
> those pistos were cold:thumbsup:
> lets go crusing down the st in 69 jocking the bitch clocking the hoes...


sup beenthere had a firme day :thumbsup:the beers were cold and kicking in thank 4 the post the palm trees look good in the back


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## chino64 (Sep 15, 2010)

Big Homie Louis Holding It Down# At The City Crusiers Show 2013# Majestics CC World Wide Chapter :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


>


San felipe?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Fabians said:


>



BAD ASS LIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> San felipe?


CHALE..IT MEANS PURO PINCHY 49ERS ......:biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo67 said:


> BAD ASS LIGHT :thumbsup:


X2


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

hope everybody had a BOMB DAY .......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LAS MERAS PELICULAS DE LOS ALMADAS Y PERRO CALLEJERO MIRE EN ESE THEATER.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HA MADEYOU LOOK:facepalm:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

6 DIFFRENT CLUBS KICEANDOLA TOGETHER JUST DONT LET THEM GET ON LAY IT LOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

EL REBEL 20$ GAS N FUCK ENJOY THIS BAD BOY THINK IMA GO GET BREACK FAST IN BANNING THIS WK END QUE ONDA LOW NSLOW 40 BAMOS EN 49 O EL 60


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1800 ZENITH
900 PLANET AUDIO SONIDO
1000 IN UNDES CHROME
10$ GAS ON 800$ BLUE BOOK PRICE TRUCK 
BUT ABLE TO TAKE IT OUT EVERY WK END PRICELESS:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LOADING THEM UP OR ROLLING THEM 
SOUTHGATE N SANFERNANDO NEXT...... WHOS GOING


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:roflmao: JA MADE YOU LOOK AGAIN


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

VIEJITOS BIKE SHOW COMMING UP GOTS TO BE THERE SUPORT THAT LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 6 DIFFRENT CLUBS KICEANDOLA TOGETHER JUST DONT LET THEM GET ON LAY IT LOW


THIS IS A BAD AS PIC OF THE KIDS SHOWING THERE COLORS..THEY THE FUTURE BRO...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*It's a Wrap Lowrider Magazine Photo Shoot at Shadow Lakes in Indio !*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 6 DIFFRENT CLUBS KICEANDOLA TOGETHER JUST DONT LET THEM GET ON LAY IT LOW


Thats a good pic homie the future 
It was good talking to u claudio at mexicali cafe sunday night bro
Let me know when a cruise night im down to roll the streets


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*It's a Wrap Lowrider Magazine Photo Shoot at Shadow Lakes in Indio !*_


That caddie is bad ass pics do no justice have to see in person
Get down sk


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## t top monte (Nov 19, 2012)

ora claudio i took one to


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

Fabians said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

ABEL760 said:


> CHALE..IT MEANS PURO PINCHY 49ERS ......:biggrin:


THATS RIGHT!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 6 DIFFRENT CLUBS KICEANDOLA TOGETHER JUST DONT LET THEM GET ON LAY IT LOW





t top monte said:


> View attachment 625137
> ora claudio i took one to



*THE NEXT GENERATION! *

Firrme Pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 6 DIFFRENT CLUBS KICEANDOLA TOGETHER JUST DONT LET THEM GET ON LAY IT LOW


I asked my kids about that pic if they remember line in up like that and they said yea those are all my friends ..... It crazy how we forget the simple things in life


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Love it. How much???


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

64 For Life said:


> Love it. How much???


_*A lil over 80k *_:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*It's a Wrap Lowrider Magazine Photo Shoot at Shadow Lakes in Indio !*_


chingon bro :thumbsup:


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


 get out the pic Miguel hahahaha


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

one in a million said:


> get out the pic Miguel hahahaha


WHATS UP HUERO...YOU GOING TO DELVALLE SHOW...


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

YEA HOMIE WHAT ABOUT YOU


ABEL760 said:


> WHATS UP HUERO...YOU GOING TO DELVALLE SHOW...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 625359


nice pic enrique....i like those headlight ....


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> nice pic enrique....i like those headlight ....


Gracias!


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> Thats a good pic homie the future
> It was good talking to u claudio at mexicali cafe sunday night bro
> Let me know when a cruise night im down to roll the streets


:thumbsup: no que no looked good park front row.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

t top monte said:


> View attachment 625137
> ora claudio i took one to


 nice pic i stoled that pic from fb got a lil computer skills pero lla sabes que esos pic chicos aqui es carilla...lol


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 625497


bad ass bike....


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

one in a million said:


> YEA HOMIE WHAT ABOUT YOU


YEAH...SEE YOU THERE HOMEY....


----------



## CHUCKS64WAG (Jul 11, 2012)

tttvc


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Bought some old scool wooden matches if your car not starting up.....

PUEZ QVO...
VALLE COCHELA
TO THE TOP


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

the rebel 1962 black n white


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

nuthing say COCHELA VALLEY MORE THAN PALM TREES ...
NEW ILLUSIONS LINE UP JUST LIKE THOSE OG PALMTREES


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LOCKED UP 1968
THIS PIC I CALL ........
OUT ON THE TOWN


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PALM SPRINGS PALM TREES AN A DRIVABLE DROP TOP CADDY 
any thing else is just a caddy


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

elvis would buy ables BAD DRIVABE CADDY:machinegun:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MIKES MODEL T 
BIG D 69 WAGON UNDER THE COACHELLAVALLEY SKY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

A COUPLE OF OGS 
THE FAIR GROUNDS 
PALMTREES
JESSE 54 
MEMOS TROKA
COACHELLA VALLEY ORIGINALS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OG LIKE THE PALM TREES 
ABLE N CARLOS 
CUTLAS N REGAL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

A PAIR OF ESES 
OG ESE 10 BOUGHT NEW IN THE VALLE
AND THE REBEL 1962
uffin: 
MY OPINION
I INCORPORATED THE PALM TREES IN MOST OF THE PICS I TOOK 
HOPE YOU LIKEDED 
LOTA PEOPLE TOOK PICS OF CARS BUT DIDNT INCORPORATE WHAT SAYS COACHELLA VALLEY CLEAR SKY PALMTREES AN BAD ASS CARS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TONYS CADDY 
RUDY LAID OUT 1964


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COACHELLA VALLEY SUNSET
DRIVE IT OR SELL IT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HAVE A BOMB EASTER WEEK END
HE HAS RISEN HAVE FAITH


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> nuthing say COCHELA VALLEY MORE THAN PALM TREES ...
> NEW ILLUSIONS LINE UP JUST LIKE THOSE OG PALMTREES[/QUOTE NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 626097


bad ass pic ese soon to be STREET KINGZ SAN DIEGO CHAPTER BOMBITA


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)

streetkingz13 said:


> bad ass pic ese soon to be STREET KINGZ SAN DIEGO CHAPTER BOMBITA


good looking out bro


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> LOCKED UP 1968
> THIS PIC I CALL ........
> OUT ON THE TOWN


Firme pic claudio....... took the wife on a dinner date


----------



## street kingz36 (Dec 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 626989


That shoud be there flyer next yr 
Welcome to the VALLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 626989


Nice pic


----------



## PrimoBigD (Jan 2, 2012)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> MIKES MODEL T
> BIG D 69 WAGON UNDER THE COACHELLAVALLEY SKY


VALLE COACHELLA T..T..T


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)

good looking out bro


beentheredonethat6 said:


> Nice pic


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Was cracking


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Because I'm a nice guy n have faith
Did someone right came up on a good job $$$$$
Now if I only talked more or new a good painter
Or bodyshop 
More crome n other detail on
The ESE10
La car show next 
Who not going to san fernando show
Not me


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Stay up stay positve
Pues qvo
Old scool concert buy u a beer if I see u there 
Peace


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ja made u look


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

Coachella Valley T.T.T


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

got some more crap for my car :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> got some more crap for my car :thumbsup:


I got that same crap also n gots to pick up other nice stuff at the 
At the junkyard to make it look like crap...
Lol 
Wat the best way with out making a mess to remove that bed blck spray on on my truck bed lil suport I here u own a shop por fav.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 627421


nice pic bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> nice pic bro


x2 :thumbsup: qvo bro :wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

more pics of my frame....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)

sureñosbluez said:


> x2 :thumbsup: qvo bro :wave:


Good looking out homies!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>











more progres looking good.....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Are u doing the Corvette rear end?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> I got that same crap also n gots to pick up other nice stuff at the
> At the junkyard to make it look like crap...
> Lol
> Wat the best way with out making a mess to remove that bed blck spray on on my truck bed lil suport I here u own a shop por fav.


Thanks ...
Anyways goodthing for youtube
Shit not just how to remove paint, Make bombs
Make crack beer still. just wanted get some advice
Orraa.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

charli give me a call ck your sundays so we can kick it u going to the show next wk n did albert hit u up for his kids 15


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


TO THE TOP


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Are u doing the Corvette rear end?


toyota rear end with disc brakes...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP 
PARRI PARRI
HAVE A GREAT WK 
DONT BE SOUR ENJOY LIFE .......
OL S COOL...
LOWRIDER DO IT LOW N SLOW...


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


What's up Valle whos going to the show this Saturday see u homies at there


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice pics omar como siempre :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## t top monte (Nov 19, 2012)

chale claudio albert hasnt .simon will see you guys sat in imperial


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

bad ass pics omar:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


nice chicali....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>



Wow all this car belong to the tattoo guy....
No lifestyle plac
Very nice all shop owners to the top Wow


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Wow all this car belong to the tattoo guy....
> No lifestyle plac
> Very nice all shop owners to the top Wow


_*Just a couple MrCToon has some sick Cars!*_


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Decisions
Decisions
Which ese to use thus wk end
Which SHOULD I DRIVE
ESE10 TO LOWRIDER SHOW IN BROLE
THE SS REBEL TO THE POMONA SWAP MEET
WRITE ABOUT NOW I NEED THAT TWO FACE THEYSAY I AM FK....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>











heres a couple more of my frame ....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

Take a ride through the streets of LA...

thanks to the homie DREAM-ON!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> Take a ride through the streets of LA...
> 
> thanks to the homie DREAM-ON!


Cool 10 mile from the convention to skid row ..nice that they drove them..
To the top for drivable cars


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Got my other parts gone clean n send to chrome 

Hope ill drive to greenspan Or sanfernando chow
ESE 10
IF THE FAM DOESNT WANA GO IF THEY DO THEN TRAILOR KING


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> Take a ride through the streets of LA...
> 
> thanks to the homie DREAM-ON!


nice video mr monte carlo now those are beautiful cars...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wat u think of all this show were they flip cars
You think with so many its bringing price of cars down
Fast n loud show yesterday was trying to sell a 36chevy coupe 3 window FOR 60000 Yikes!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Some shows look fake.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Chirp chirp (criketss).....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Phones should be vibrating
Nitice somebidy posted
Lol


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dam my kids game on sat is in san berdo 
Thiught it was gona be in indio 
May have to miss del valle chow
Fk.........
Mybe I still drive the Ese 10 
20 $ will get there n back n left over


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Wat u think of all this show were they flip cars
> You think with so many its bringing price of cars down
> Fast n loud show yesterday was trying to sell a 36chevy coupe 3 window FOR 60000 Yikes!!


Hey there been there I agree some of thise chop are that chop shop some do great work its like the pickers they made every bidy think everything is wirth 1000$ lol


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow these car fourms are great to talk n see pic of cars great buncha cool guys on here or guest I shoud say


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Made u look :-/ .B-)


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think the best car program is the guy who redos the hemis really nice cars wat you think


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Why you think they don't have a program of lowriders builts? Or vida gerra program did continue.
Living the low life that was alrite even if it was just to ck out mi vida gerra


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

If the valle ever gets a team to go to car warriors let me no I can do a lil of everything good team player


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> If the valle ever gets a team to go to car warriors let me no I can do a lil of everything good team player


 me to dogg im down as long as there are some bruskys :biggrin:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ck on on here on the show forums there a couple of happening going on in san berdo
Crusing in Perris 
Cruise van bueran an end at the drive in this starts at 2 ends @ the riverside drive in 
Those my choices after my kids game .
Got to love that Lowrider Happenigs always something happenig
I think I'm put the stocks on the Rebel 
Peace


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> me to dogg im down as long as there are some bruskys :biggrin:


Ha a must...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Ck on on here on the show forums there a couple of happening going on in san berdo
> Crusing in Perris
> Cruise van bueran an end at the drive in this starts at 2 ends @ the riverside drive in
> Those my choices after my kids game .
> ...


and ill take off my 24's and put some 13's on my truck cuz i have no low low right now:tears:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> and ill take off my 24's and put some 13's on my truck cuz i have no low low right now:tears:


Wanted to go to del valle show ..
My kids team we comitted so we gona have to go 
I been wanting to go to the drive in in riverside
There's a crusie from orange to riverside that ends at the drive in 
Drive in old cars fk yea..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> and ill take off my 24's and put some 13's on my truck cuz i have no low low right now:tears:


Dam get that MC going...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Dam get that MC going...


 im trying dogg im trying will b flicking them switchs again soon :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Dam get that MC going...


 3-whelling on sukkas :naughty:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> 3-whelling on sukkas :naughty:


Yep britches saying they hit switches


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> im trying dogg im trying will b flicking them switchs again soon :biggrin: :thumbsup:


Found some old rope gold chains ima be trading for cash soon...
All these 62 coming out REALLY really REALLY thinkink 
Of also flicking swithes in the REBEl..


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Yep britches saying they hit switches


 ha ha ha you a fool dogg :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> ha ha ha you a fool dogg :biggrin:


Ha ha i no huh 
Its all good


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Found some old rope gold chains ima be trading for cash soon...
> All these 62 coming out REALLY really REALLY thinkink
> Of also flicking swithes in the REBEl..


 like that 64 in your club that shit is dope :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> 3-whelling on sukkas :naughty:


Was 3 wheeling at ur show didn't get a pic was gona do it again to get a pic but lupe cut me short wanted to post it here 100 pages


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Ha ha i no huh
> Its all good


 yup and fuck them if they can't take a joke :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> like that 64 in your club that shit is dope :thumbsup:


Clean he is doing more crome also love 64 my fav lowriders next to 71 72 impalas my fav lowriders


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Another club member has a project 64 fir sale two cars complete one cheap OGs shop its thier


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ready an loaded for tommorow ...del valle car show.... see u there.....


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ready an loaded for tommorow ...del valle car show.... see u there.....


 i can't wait to c the pics on here from that show :biggrin:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep looks like it might b a good show to bad i have tO work Or would of drove the 68 out there


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> HERES MINE FOR MY CONV IMPALA....[/QUOTE]
> ESTE WEY ESTA CHINGON.....


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/
> HERES MINE FOR MY CONV IMPALA....[/QUOTE] now that's dope :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


>


Look good getting mine done also don't just want all chrome
Like some detail on it good midivation...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Indio123 said:


>


Stock rearend??


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fabians said:


> now that's dope :thumbsup:


Thanks Fabian were tryin


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Look good getting mine done also don't just want all chrome
> Like some detail on it good midivation...


I'm thinking about adding gold don't know yet


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Stock rearend??


Naw its for my 73 it's more narrow so the skirts won't rub when I'm bending corners droping tha azz and it has disc breaks


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Indio123 said:


>


bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Indio123 said:


> Naw its for my 73 it's more narrow so the skirts won't rub when I'm bending corners droping tha azz and it has disc breaks


Who shortened it for you or you use caddi??


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> Thanks Fabian were tryin


LOOK'S LIKE IT!


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

200 posts :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

just got back from the del valle show.......good show.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Cinco De Mayo said:


> [
> 
> TTT


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

WTF! NO PIC'S YET


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:twak:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> WTF! NO PIC'S YET


I no huh


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> I no huh


:banghead:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Fabians said:


> WTF! NO PIC'S YET


Sorry Homies i stayed for Bam's wedding-


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

great pic cali


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

another great pic from cali 
and murals done by the hoime ronnie alverez


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

went to pomona to get parts for his other one


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

had to dip in the paint funds .......all i no cal king bed aint cheap but sleeping like a baby ,,ZZZZZZZ


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

GLAD CITY CRUSIER DID THE SHOW EARLIER THIS YR LOOK AT THE SKY BEAUTIFUL. LAST YR THEY DID THIS WK AN LOOK WIIIINNDYYYYY...I DONT LIKE THOSE BLOW JOBS


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Sorry Homies i stayed for Bam's wedding-


that's cool tell him congrat's and another one bite's the dust


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


fuckn fritz  holdin it down :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> had to dip in the paint funds .......all i no cal king bed aint cheap but sleeping like a baby ,,ZZZZZZZ


i heard that got a cal king memory foam :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

wheres ben at? heard he sold the elco?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wats up


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Its crazy how we in 2013 an you can still find some 40 50 some rust 60s car in ok condition 70s 80s not worth an just a few around 90 2000s just like phones computers all throw aways coming back as recycled refrigerators washing machins etc


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't seen a ford escort chevy celebity most 90 front wheel dr cars gone...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

simple clean n low 1964:machinegun:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

east side valle cochela


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

bubble 61 hot rod 58 n 67 SS THE HEARTBEAT OF AMERICA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1956 WAGON LOWRIDER


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PALM TREES BLUE SKYS 
N BIG Ds 1969 wagon 
get ready to bbq on sat ill stop by ur pad


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

on my wat list drive it like you stole it .......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:banghead:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

genuine chevrolet parts:machinegun:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

carlos reagal some of you may remember his caddy 75 or his 66 impala


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​GOOD STUFF CLAUDIO!*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

modivation for EL BRASER 41 
DID MY LIST FOR THE 41 CLEANED THE INSIDE 2 SMALL RUST SPOTS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TIME FOR SOME NIGHT RUNNING ALRATO :420:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

my wagon arm ready to get engraved...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> simple clean n low 1964:machinegun:


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Not a CHEVY but this four door plastic car places everywhere, who can say they have placed in Vegas.... I can (2nd place) and against big body cadillacs and lincolns.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> Not a CHEVY but this four door plastic car places everywhere, who can say they have placed in Vegas.... I can (2nd place) and against big body cadillacs and lincolns.


Lincon n caddys don't look good in dubs style ....puro
Pedo..lol .....4 first pkace on the ESE10 this season 
Car show so far...not bad fot a mini truck worth 600 $
Rolling on 3000 $ tire rim comb....
Shooting for vegas to see how it does this yr against 70
N up trucks hope they have a mini truck category. ..
A plastic trophy will be good but ...looking foward to party with 
NEW ILLUSION cc


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Esta chinginon it even has a song after it....


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

222 :biggrin:


----------



## PrimoBigD (Jan 2, 2012)

*bring beer and lowriders*



beentheredonethat6 said:


> PALM TREES BLUE SKYS
> N BIG Ds 1969 wagon
> get ready to bbq on sat ill stop by ur pad


I GOT THE BARREL BBQER AND SOME RIBS ALL WE NEED IS BEER AND LOWLOWS!!!!! U KNOW WHERE THE PRIMOS R AT CRUZ BY ANYTIME BIG DOG!!!


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

ALL DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

61 impala moldings on wagon....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

62.........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

*TTT

*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

my opinion it fken look fken bad like this


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

the fair coachela valley OG


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

somebody here said "who do you think you are ceasar chavez" wow honored to be compared 
"si se puede"
this pic was in MECCA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PrimoBigD said:


> I GOT THE BARREL BBQER AND SOME RIBS ALL WE NEED IS BEER AND LOWLOWS!!!!! U KNOW WHERE THE PRIMOS R AT CRUZ BY ANYTIME BIG DOG!!!


:thumbsup: 27 OR 28 APRIL KEEP U POSTED LOOKING FOR PARK


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

C.V T.T.T


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds good some nics pics claudio


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

good photo blue skys palm trees an car clubs kickeandola together


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

my sons niehbor in sanjo


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

came home buzzed last night had an itch to be a man an hit switch YOU BITCH still tryING to hop my truck HIGHER ....burned a soliniod N SOME WIRE gona fix it now ....:rofl:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> came home buzzed last night had an itch to be a man an hit switch YOU BITCH still tryING to hop my truck HIGHER ....burned a soliniod N SOME WIRE gona fix it now ....:rofl:


ha ha ha that's funny long as u had fun dogg!:thumbsup: i meber that shit all faded doing the dam thing


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> ha ha ha that's funny long as u had fun dogg!:thumbsup: i meber that shit all faded doing the dam thing


Alabrava fix already .....ready for next wk end 10 $ will last a couple of cruz eses


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

village pride bike club


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


bondo by me paint by howton n carlos perez


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Looking to buy some 14x7 cragars or supremes reverse let me know.......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


:tears:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


:tears:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:banghead:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Alabrava fix already .....ready for next wk end 10 $ will last a couple of cruz eses


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


anyone know what year that car is?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for some metal to patch on 41 floor n trunk
Best price or got any you wana sell


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

My new toy OG SS,bought it from orig. owner


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

remack65 said:


> My new toy OG SS,bought it from orig. owner


Real men don't always hit switches. ..
They ride OGs nice come up mack gona have to stop by your shop ck it out


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

To THE TOp


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Real men don't always hit switches. ..
> They ride OGs nice come up mack gona have to stop by your shop ck it out


Anytime claudio,ur always welcome,come by anytime thanks


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

remack65 said:


> My new toy OG SS,bought it from orig. owner


nice 62


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> nice 62


Thanks homie


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

remack65 said:


> My new toy OG SS,bought it from orig. owner


:thumbsup:


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

Fabians said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

At the Mesa


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

My bad at the meza show in az... too many cerbezas!!!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

what's up valle I got a 4 battery charger for sale 100 bucks for pics text me at 760 699-1821


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wat up valle gits nutting to do but watch TLC channel wash that lowrider n crusie by dateland park in cochela si me carclubs will be bbq th here park alondthe mural .....bring carne munchies drimks n kickit we all cook it tthere together I no I've eat some of the mantaray n ahripes u guys make ...stop by n crusie by the park or stop by n kick it .......oh n cruz later sunday afternoon


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Wat up valle gits nutting to do but watch TLC channel wash that lowrider n crusie by dateland park in cochela si me carclubs will be bbq th here park alondthe mural .....bring carne munchies drimks n kickit we all cook it tthere together I no I've eat some of the mantaray n ahripes u guys make ...stop by n crusie by the park or stop by n kick it .......oh n cruz later sunday afternoon


_*Posting up some pic in a lil!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice pics omar :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice pics omar :thumbsup:


_*Gracias SKLifer!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Posting up some pic in a lil!*_


Nice kick back...next from clubs that were there pich in fir a tacero firme hanging out an crusued after ward 
Let us no when we go to crenshaw..
I don't have to ask fir permission

Ja ja ja


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice pic 
TO THE TOP FOR VALLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Gracias SKLifer!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Pic from Claudio New Illusions*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

what time were u guys there ,,,we cruised there at 11;30...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Monte look's good! :thumbsup:


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good picnic today had a great time


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> what time were u guys there ,,,we cruised there at 11;30...


we got there at 12 new illusions ... every body started rolling right after,,, hot but under the shade cool breeze (hot breeze) very nice personally talked n kicked with every one great food ...... crusing nice after ....wou


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

baby joes truck look like its got a brocha like those OGs on the wall


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

yea palmas to cochela n back ... an some that live around the corner could go funnny shit even lil dreamer buzzy caddy was was out but went to wrong park ,...thats a big lol dont know why you guys were shy on eat homies


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

today wasent like this day 1 of my kids i coach primos drove this from san berdo


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

rafas crysler ....nice modivation just got back from working gots some good OT ...investment for my 40 1 el brasero...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

el dexter fram off ....your not the only ones


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sunday drivers


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sunday drivers


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

its to bad we ate drank an it was hot ck the firme caravan we would have had going on ........
TO THE TOP FOR SUNDAY DRIVERS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HATERS GONA HATE BUT I LOVE MY SUNDAY DRIVER ORA ......I ALMOST SOUND LIKE YOU JA JA JA PURO PEDO DONT GET A HARD ON 
JUST A PAIR OF OGS RANFLAS,..............


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

I got a 48v 4 battery charger for sale I'm asking 100 for pics text me at 760 699-1821 thanks


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*FIRRME PICS! 
LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT!
OTT TILL THE NEXT ONE!
:thumbsup:*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

crusing the parke


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

people that take pic take pics of cars most cars primer painted stock all look good especially when twiked out by computer ,,,,,,
ck this one mountains old telphone wires mural water tower an of course the fk sunday drivers .poster greeding card i like this 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*I just got the green light from City of Coachella to add Car Clubs to the Wall hit me up small charge for template 760 863-6865 Omar*_


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*I just got the green light from City of Coachella to add Car Clubs to the Wall hit me up small charge for template 760 863-6865 Omar*_


How much 
?


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> el dexter fram off ....your not the only ones


SPENSA!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Fabians said:


> How much
> ?


$35 BROTHER


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> HATERS GONA HATE BUT I LOVE MY SUNDAY DRIVER ORA ......I ALMOST SOUND LIKE YOU JA JA JA PURO PEDO DONT GET A HARD ON
> JUST A PAIR OF OGS RANFLAS,..............


Hell yea Claudio good turn out.. even though i didnt stay long it was a nice drive.. Gotta do it again soon

Salas Fest This Sat. in DHS


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Anyone Know When the Next Half off Day At the Junk Yard Is???


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

GOT 3 SETS FOR SALE @ $180 O.B.O ON SPINDLES






GOT 3 SETS @ $400 OR BEST OFFER MOLDED/REINFORCED AND READY TO GO...GET AT ME IF INTERESTED...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> SPENSA!


we trying to keep up with you big ballers


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> Hell yea Claudio good turn out.. even though i didnt stay long it was a nice drive.. Gotta do it again soon
> 
> Salas Fest This Sat. in DHS


 it was would have been nice to seen the clubs that had there meetings that same day but no crying over spilled milk 
we not all the same might now get toghether an cruz not park sat night ...kinda hot that early...its good for some of us going tru midlife ..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

charlie les hit that swithc on the strret like that cruz that sheriff wasent gona pull us over to many of us....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

big D WAT UP ....69 CHEVEROLET


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THIS ONE I LIKE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PURO ESEs S10 SS 62


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MR ROYAL MECCA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ROYAL VILLAGE MECCA...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BEFORE THE WORLD WIDE I NO HOW TO TYPE INTERNET .....PAPER GOTS MORE FROM LOTS OF CAR CHOW I ATTENDED


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WORK BEEN GREAT STAYING POSITVE HOPE BRASERO WILL BE OUT SOON HOPE LOWRIDING DOESENT DIE OUT LIKE CV FOURM O WELL THERES ALWASY CRUSING THE STREETS INSTEAD OF CRUING INTERNET......


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice pics...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

yesterdays photoshot.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> we trying to keep up with you big ballers


:worship:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> yesterdays photoshot.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Fabians said:


> :worship:


Ask Frank to call me 760 863-6865 Omar i need the ok to do the template


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> yesterdays photoshot.....


Nice


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


TO THE TOP ALL THE OGS BIG PLANS FOR DATE LAND PARK HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO THE MEETING.... SUPORT... FOUND OUT LOCAL CLUBS THAT KICKED LAST SUNDAY WAS A GOOD THING FOR THAT PARK ........LOCAL OFFICALS LIKE IT


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> yesterdays photoshot.....





RO INDIO 321 said:


>


:thumbsup: NICE!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> TO THE TOP ALL THE OGS BIG PLANS FOR DATE LAND PARK HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO THE MEETING.... SUPORT... FOUND OUT LOCAL CLUBS THAT KICKED LAST SUNDAY WAS A GOOD THING FOR THAT PARK ........LOCAL OFFICALS LIKE IT



*KEEP ME INFORMED CLAUDIO! 
OTT!* :nicoderm:


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Orlando is your shop open on Saturday? we are going to drive through Indio and were wondering if we stop by if you can give us a price for a paint job. The bike is from Legions bike club you come highly recommended from ****. we live in Brawley, my sons bike name is VENOM and he's going for the title, we need the best of the best.


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone knows Ben #?? From switch happy....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

VENOM89 said:


> Orlando is your shop open on Saturday? we are going to drive through Indio and were wondering if we stop by if you can give us a price for a paint job. The bike is from Legions bike club you come highly recommended from ****. we live in Brawley, my sons bike name is VENOM and he's going for the title, we need the best of the best.


NO BRO BUT ILL PM YOU MY NUMBER ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Those getting their plac on wall make sure you sigh the petition for the park improvement Support its only fair they need signatures fair is fair


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP VALLE COCHELA LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE 
SINCE WHEN CRAGARS WERE IN STYLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP 
VALLE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE 
SINCE CRAGERS WERE IN STYLE


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Ask Frank to call me 760 863-6865 Omar i need the ok to do the template


10-4


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ANOTHER 62 BEL AIR WAGON....FOR MY COLLECTION....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

NEW PANEL REPLACED...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

NEW DOOR PANELS..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THE LOOK AM GOING FOR WITH SUPREMES 14X7 REVERSE...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> THE LOOK AM GOING FOR WITH SUPREMES 14X7 REVERSE...


Nice... nice style


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OR MAYBE LIKE THIS..


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAGON NUBER 2 LOKO...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice day to go for a cruise


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

$580 one bad tire og 5.20s 13s and 100 spoke wire wheels


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

jojo67 said:


> WAGON NUBER 2 LOKO...


3rd...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

looks good omar.........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


TTT


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Bad ass pic Omar... Thanx


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> looks good omar.........


Simon they came out good!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Me On The Clock For DHS Kmart Lil Caesars At The DHS Salsa Blast With My Car In The Show..

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=375004765938162" width="800" height="480" frameborder="0"></iframe>*


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Any body got a welder fir sale or no any body s selling one.......thanks


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Yo! Ben answer your cellie lol. been trying to contact you. i wanna see if you can do a project for me for one of my rides....

call me 7604081328 or leave your shop number?

Thanks, 

Jay


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

just came in today for my 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Any body got a welder fir sale or no any body s selling one.......thanks


:no:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> :no:


thanks gona buy one this wk end thank something good miller brand gona make birds n robots with all the hoarding shit i have n sell it as art... 
i wasnet good open my shop shheeesss...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

any body got info on vegas hotel or a hook up on deals for hotel .....most of you got main chapters to help .... 
let me know thanks


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wow i like my pics im gona down load some kind of ap to clean them up ...............naw i like the og look from camara


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1963s impalas mack both of these urs..... my opinion 64 are my fav bought my first in 84 drove it down from salinas ca...........best expirience ever


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> any body got info on vegas hotel or a hook up on deals for hotel .....most of you got main chapters to help ....
> let me know thanks


Kid frendly ......most hotel in strips better ...or your local
Best western away from the strip but close to carshow. ..want ti here you dos n donts thanks


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


> just came in today for my 64 :thumbsup:


For my 64 ..... didn't read like the books 
..just look at pic ..impala or SS


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Baddpinoy said:


> Yo! Ben answer your cellie lol. been trying to contact you. i wanna see if you can do a project for me for one of my rides....
> 
> call me 7604081328 or leave your shop number?
> 
> ...


 his shop is right here on fir ave..in indio..if hes still in bizz


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fabians said:


> just came in today for my 64 :thumbsup:


front disk brakes bad ass.safety first....


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> For my 64 ..... didn't read like the books
> ..just look at pic ..impala or SS


ss rag


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

before ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

after ,,,,, new door panel,carpet an seats.....


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> front disk brakes bad ass.safety first....


 i know the red one pulled to the left a bit so i want to c what this does


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

thats the homie fernando's from blythe


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> before ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> after ,,,,, new door panel,carpet an seats.....


is that my drill right there?


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> before ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> after ,,,,, new door panel,carpet an seats.....


na looks good dogg who did that u?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fabians said:


> na looks good dogg who did that u?


i did the upholstery some thing quikey...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

here some pics of the 61 frame..almost done...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> here some pics of the 61 frame..almost done...


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Plaques that are put up on the Wall by yours truly !!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

POST THE ONE WITH GOODTIMES ON ARE PAGE


OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Plaques that are put up on the Wall by yours truly !!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Setting up the date for 2013 in Sept stay tuned!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MANIACO760 (Feb 11, 2013)

MANIACOS TTMFT:machinegun:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Plaques that are put up on the Wall by yours truly !!!!!!!!!!!*_


nice


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

i know i know i need a spring!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fabians said:


>


Cruising down the St on my six four. ..nice


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

Fabians said:


>


Nice


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

Fabians said:


> :thumbsup:





Fabians said:


>





Fabians said:


> i know i know i need a spring!



LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! :thumbsup:
Just dont forget about that MONTE! :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fabians said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Cruising down the St on my six four. ..nice


thanks dogg


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

remack65 said:


> Nice


thanks dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! :thumbsup:
> Just dont forget about that MONTE! :biggrin:


WHAT MONTE? Na I'm still playing with that right here at the pad


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

had a nice lil cruise in this good sunday afternoon not a cop in site


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

222


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

V.C T.T.T


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Fabians said:


> View attachment 645980


is this a glasshouse ?.it's clean nice work.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

orlando said:


> is this a glasshouse ?.it's clean nice work.


na its a 64 impala


----------



## KRAZY V.I. (May 2, 2008)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Awesome. Way to go Carlos R.O.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

KRAZY V.I. said:


> Awesome. Way to go Carlos R.O.


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

crazy ...buzzy good thing,,, coulded hit the slow ball .......un wind with some lay it low ......

MONTE CAR LOW .....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

sam hard at work.....


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

272042_197193450336859_2185869_o[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

279540_197191297003741_1954719_o[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

279540_197191293670408_6972841_o[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

53bear said:


> 272042_197193450336859_2185869_o[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr





53bear said:


> 279540_197191297003741_1954719_o[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr





53bear said:


> 279540_197191293670408_6972841_o[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

im looking for some 14 inch tires white walls let me know...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Bad ass omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Setting up the date for 2013 in Sept stay tuned!!!*_


UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA WILL DEFINATLY GONNA MAKE THE STREET KINGZ SHOW MANDATORY FOR 2013...MUCH RESPECT HOMIES...CANT WAIT


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 196 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 185 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 183 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 199 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 197 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

V.C.T.T.T


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

53bear said:


> oldies car club 196 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


are u an oldies cc member bear....


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> are u an oldies cc member bear....


 To much respect to all Valle de Coachella Car Clubs, I decided to go with Oldies. It fits me more, and I learn that every Club has it's own style, and personality, and we must respect that. Originaly from Orange County, I also learned that this valle is big in lowriding and Heart! That's makes me proud to be part of this Valle lowrider family. Hope that answers your question indio. Thanks Bro.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

53bear said:


> To much respect to all Valle de Coachella Car Clubs, I decided to go with Oldies. It fits me more, and I learn that every Club has it's own style, and personality, and we must respect that. Originaly from Orange County, I also learned that this valle is big in lowriding and Heart! That's makes me proud to be part of this Valle lowrider family. Hope that answers your question indio. Thanks Bro.


That's Orlando bRO I'm INDIO


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> are u an oldies cc member bear....


Que te importa nosey


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

53bear said:


> To much respect to all Valle de Coachella Car Clubs, I decided to go with Oldies. It fits me more, and I learn that every Club has it's own style, and personality, and we must respect that. Originaly from Orange County, I also learned that this valle is big in lowriding and Heart! That's makes me proud to be part of this Valle lowrider family. Hope that answers your question indio. Thanks Bro.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

53bear said:


> To much respect to all Valle de Coachella Car Clubs, I decided to go with Oldies. It fits me more, and I learn that every Club has it's own style, and personality, and we must respect that. Originaly from Orange County, I also learned that this valle is big in lowriding and Heart! That's makes me proud to be part of this Valle lowrider family. Hope that answers your question indio. Thanks Bro.


:thumbsup: FIRME..HOW THE CONV COMMING ALONG...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Que te importa nosey


TE QUE VALGA PITO REGRESESE PARA SU PUTO FACE BOOK ...FACEBOOK FRESA......


----------



## KRAZY V.I. (May 2, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

53bear said:


> To much respect to all Valle de Coachella Car Clubs, I decided to go with Oldies. It fits me more, and I learn that every Club has it's own style, and personality, and we must respect that. Originaly from Orange County, I also learned that this valle is big in lowriding and Heart! That's makes me proud to be part of this Valle lowrider family. Hope that answers your question indio. Thanks Bro.


_*Good for you Bear i hope i can get some help on my Wagon this Summer just like i helped out on your Convertible, we are all Familia and we want the best for everyone.
My Wagon will be at my pad by next weekend this goes to everyone that has some extra time hit me up! SKLIFER Right here!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA WILL DEFINATLY GONNA MAKE THE STREET KINGZ SHOW MANDATORY FOR 2013...MUCH RESPECT HOMIES...CANT WAIT


_*Simon brother we need a date for your next show so we can book room early.Looking on taking the whole fleet brother so we can Party like Rockstars!*_


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

KRAZY V.I. said:


> :roflmao:


 what up kracker see u saturday.......its rich lol


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

Fabians said:


>





Fabians said:


>





Fabians said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*BAD ASS TRUE VALLE CAR RIGHT HERE!*_


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*BAD ASS TRUE VALLE CAR RIGHT HERE!*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

Fabians said:


> :thumbsup:


Looking clean Fabian can't wait to see it when its done man


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fabians said:


>


bad ass...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> bad ass...


thank's dogg!


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

loredwi said:


> Looking clean Fabian can't wait to see it when its done man


me neither dogg


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

467789_362845753792697_1436956826_o[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 032 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 009 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Next Project!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 008 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Oldies Projects


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 030 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 025 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 023 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies car club 018 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

City Cruizers 2013 031 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

53bear said:


> City Cruizers 2013 031 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

53bear said:


> oldies car club 018 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


look's like fun right there :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

53bear said:


> oldies car club 185 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


1941:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

lowrider


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry I had difficulties getting it on to youtube the day before yesterday which is why it wasn't up but heres the video of the Indio Super Show held by the City Cruisers


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

loredwi said:


> Very good show! City Cruisers:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

222


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:naughty:


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey guys if you wanted to see better quality of the City Cruisers Indio Super Show watch in 1080p on youtube


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MY 62 WAGON PRIMER PROJECT.............


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


quedo chilo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​ttt*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

noreaga said:


> quedo chilo


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> MY 62 WAGON PRIMER PROJECT.............


that's funny u made him take off his shoes


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fabians said:


> that's funny u made him take off his shoes


that's an extra 10 pounds ..pour wheels...


----------



## Ronal (May 31, 2013)

All of these cars are really very awesome.....
Some of these have graphics work and wrapping which are looking so cool and attractive. The main thing in a car is its design and its body graphics which make it perfect because no body can see the speed at first look.


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> that's an extra 10 pounds ..pour wheels...


:yes:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> heres a couple more of my frame ....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Pomona swatmeet tomorrow whos going...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


looking good dogg! :thumbsup:


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

My new toy I just picked up


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*HOME For a Summer make over!
66 KingzCourt-*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Very nice


Thanks homie


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jcar (Feb 24, 2012)

Can anybody help me with a mechanic for a 1962 Lincoln Continental here in the Coachella Valley?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

looking for a 2 barrel carburetor for a 55-64 chevy....


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> looking for a 2 barrel carburetor for a 55-64 chevy....


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950S-THRU-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c6c980db5&vxp=mtr


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*HOME For a Summer make over!
> 66 KingzCourt-*_


chingon bro :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

noreaga said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950S-THRU-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c6c980db5&vxp=mtr


thanks bro just found the part I was looking for on ebay.....


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

orale


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

remack65 said:


> My new toy I just picked up


Nice still got the62


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Nice ....daily the.new company car ....six or 8


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*HOME For a Summer make over!
> 66 KingzCourt-*_


1966 CHEVEROLET .....WAT THE MODEL. ?? LOOKS NICE LAYing LOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice lots of new projects coming up 
Modivation for me ... 

TO THE TOP THE COACHELA VALLEY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 1966 CHEVEROLET .....WAT THE MODEL. ?? LOOKS NICE LAYing LOW


_*Caprice Mexican CLASSIC *_


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Nice still got the62


Thanks homie,but I don't have the 62 anymore,just a pair of 63s,can't keep them all Que no.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​tttTTTttt*


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

i havent been on here for a lil while but im back.. iv been busy fixing peoples ac.. but here goes a lil pic of my motor for my duece,,, aka "CALIFORNIA SUNSHINE"
nothing fancy no engraving no serpentine shit.. original but nice...


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

943045_118435191697660_1696272826_n[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr Coming out Soon!


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

934641_118435195030993_132507375_n[2] by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

pomona 030 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Cesar's Trophy Room:facepalm:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

pomona 027 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

pomona 024 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Having a little Ceviche before the meeting.


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

pomona 008 by Bear 1953, on Flickr Had to post this up! Bad ass Ranfla!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 oh shit streetkingz on da shaw..:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> BAD ASS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*SKLIFERS CRUISING CRENSHAW TODAY!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*ALSO FIRST A SAN JACINTO CAR SHOW WERE WE TOOK 1ST PLACE TROPHIE! SKLIFERS---*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


NICE ASS PICS OMAR :h5:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

P.E. PREZ said:


> NICE ASS PICS OMAR :h5:


_*Thanks i see big things coming this summer for your Club!

*_


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THATS THE HOMIE RIDE ALEX FROM GOODTIMES EAST LOS IT A HOPPER ALMOST OUT


OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Thanks i see big things coming this summer for your Club!
> 
> *_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> THATS THE HOMIE RIDE ALEX FROM GOODTIMES EAST LOS IT A HOPPER ALMOST OUT


OH the Cars name is Public Enemy?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> THATS THE HOMIE RIDE ALEX FROM GOODTIMES EAST LOS IT A HOPPER ALMOST OUT


 its been sitting for a good minute now but almost there. completely different then the old brown and gold paint job.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 Any More Pics Of This One


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NEW CAR NEW FRAME


shoresmokesalot760 said:


> its been sitting for a good minute now but almost there. completely different then the old brown and gold paint job.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HOMEGROWN760 said:


> Any More Pics Of This One


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Stolen in the Valle please contact me if found!*_


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Stolen in the Valle please contact me if found!*_


 Who did it belonged to? That's crazy.


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

1006442_143638629160488_1706828693_o[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr Almost Done:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

53bear said:


> 1006442_143638629160488_1706828693_o[1] by Bear 1953, on Flickr Almost Done:thumbsup:


That's nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

V.C T.T.T


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:HAPPY FATHERS DAY VALLE COACHELLA!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

If any of you missed it here it is again the City Cruisers Indio Super show


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

loredwi said:


> If any of you missed it here it is again the City Cruisers Indio Super show


:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

GOT THE DATE FOR OUR CAR SHOW NEXT YEAR MARCH 23rd 2014 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Fabians said:


> GOT THE DATE FOR OUR CAR SHOW NEXT YEAR MARCH 23rd 2014 :thumbsup:


_*Working on the Flyer Homie thanks for letting me do that for your Show City Cruisers best show in the Desert---*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


they messed Up on the credits cuz didn't PERFECT KOLORS LAY DOWN THE KANDY GREEN AND PATTERNS.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> they messed Up on the credits cuz didn't PERFECT KOLORS LAY DOWN THE KANDY GREEN AND PATTERNS.


Read the articale


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Working on the Flyer Homie thanks for letting me do that for your Show City Cruisers best show in the Desert---*_


Thank's dogg! :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> they messed Up on the credits cuz didn't PERFECT KOLORS LAY DOWN THE KANDY GREEN AND PATTERNS.




 READ PAISA-----READ--


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I did read ain't nobody got time to read the article. I only like to read the credits so I know who did the firme work on the car jus in case I want work done I know who to hit up


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
I DON'T THINK ANYONE CARE'S VALLE DE COACHELLA BUILT STOP YOU NAGGIN ESE-----*__*I hope i get credit when the Bomb of the Year comes out on Lowrider were just gonna have to wait and see
*_:thumbsup:_*
*_




















_*
And when you Regal comes out on Lowrider don't forget about me PAISA-*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

We we we" said the french captain ....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

South gate bound .... we we we
Maybe crenshaw maybe ...
We we we


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

For shur porto cal in san pedro....
.
To the to for valle lowrider esti LOW


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> I DON'T THINK ANYONE CARE'S VALLE DE COACHELLA BUILT STOP YOU NAGGIN ESE-----*__*I hope i get credit when the Bomb of the Year comes out on Lowrider were just gonna have to wait and see
> *_:thumbsup:_*
> *_
> ...


I can't help u on the bomb it ain't mine but if my regal ever made it I most definetly will give u props. On a side note we should shoot a Cruz one of these weekends


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

:roflmao:..


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> I can't help u on the bomb it ain't mine but if my regal ever made it I most definetly will give u props. On a side note we should shoot a Cruz one of these weekends


SOUNDS GOOD LET'S DO A CRENSHAW TRIP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

some C.V. rides that wur @ the MAJESTICS picnic


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

javib760;16752158]some C.V. rides that wur @ the MAJESTICS picnic









_*G*__*reat Pic Javi*_


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

V.C T.T.T


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

TODAY A LEGEND WAS LOST FROM OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY....
WELL KNOWN, LOVED, AND RESPECTED BY ALL...

JAE BUENO MAY YOU RIDE IN PARADISE! YOU WILL DEFINITELY BE MISSED!



OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE BUENO FAMILY! :angel:


"They Say A Picture Is Worth A Thousand Words And Yours Spoke Millions... 
Through Your Photos, Your Legacy Will Live On Forever."



LATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB Valle De Coachella


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

looks clean homie


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fabians said:


>


 nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Juicing my Wagon ---- 1966 Caprice Classic Chevy *_


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> nice...:thumbsup:


thank's dogg!:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Juicing my Wagon ---- 1966 Caprice Classic Chevy *_


:h5:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies 005 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies 011 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

oldies 010 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

south gate show...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

since the 80s NEW ILLUSIONS cc
nice drive to southgate in the lowriders....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

drove nice ..top n new upholsty done now hydros set up


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> since the 80s NEW ILLUSIONS cc
> nice drive to southgate in the lowriders....


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Juicing my Wagon ---- 1966 Caprice Classic Chevy *_


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

C.V. T.T.T


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Juicing my Wagon ---- 1966 Caprice Classic Chevy *_


 hno:














Started Cutting the Lincoln Too...


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>



Sicc Ass Pic Omar! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep em' Comin Bro ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Brother-


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> hno:
> View attachment 666264
> 
> View attachment 666265
> ...



Looking Good---


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ANY BODYS GOT SOLINODS FOR SALE NEED 4 NEW THANKS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

HUNIGTON BEACH ...SURF CHAMPIONSHIPS ...CRUSING THE BOARD WALK WHICH ONE SHOULD I TAKE,, THIS WK END


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ANY BODY NO WATS OPEN SAT NEED SOLINOIDS GOING TO OC ...GOING TO THE CAR SHOP IN AM ...:biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ANY BODY NO WATS OPEN SAT NEED SOLINOIDS GOING TO OC ...GOING TO THE CAR SHOP IN AM ...:biggrin:


HYDRO SHOPS IN OC OR WERE I CAN GET SOLINIODS THANKS


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hoppos they close at 12


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> ANY BODYS GOT SOLINODS FOR SALE NEED 4 NEW THANKS


Probably Ben at switch happy


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Able he is in indio sicc made


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Probably Ben at switch happy


Thanks hea been closed by tbe time I get off work no answer on phone


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

classic68_fastback said:


> Able he is in indio sicc made


Going to call him see if I can get today ...wana cruz the low low this wk end
Hope he answers.. thanks


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> Hoppos they close at 12


If I cant get them here in the valle sat it is thanks...


----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump for all the homies in 

Coachella Valley.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Indio123 said:


> Probably Ben at switch happy


Can you pm me his number I texted no answer


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sunday afternoon


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

Indio123 said:


> Sunday afternoon


Thats a nice 64


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

PeterViejitosVc said:


> View attachment 667449


:thumbsup:


----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)




----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

PeterViejitosVc said:


> View attachment 668533


Nice pic I wish it wasn't so hot really want to kick it so where soon


----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:ugh:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ur killing me smalls ...yu want smors ??


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lots a car shows cuming up ...valle pics or it didn't happen


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

C.V T.T.T L.A Tomorrow


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

at the la show is going to be a bad ass show tomorrow ......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> Thats a nice 64


thanks it belongs to sam ..


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

hiyas dee,sk c.c. ,/,/, hiyas coachella valle!:wave:,:thumbsup:,from down here in n.c.daygo,:420:,:worship:to all the riders nation wide to wourld wide, we got this lowlow lifestyle on lock:nicoderm:,and to all the recent fallen riders due to cancer,deise,or freak acitdenets/vilonte crime victems,:angel:,u will not be frogotten or replaced,those ones made the game/trendsetting bars higher,much luv ,:h5:,:happysad:,we miss u guys.........,............:tears:.....ttt,


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Valle raza in LA no cars tomarrow but flying colors... at torres show 
See you there sunset blvd tonite....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

To THE TOP


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> thanks it belongs to sam ..


One of the cleanest 64's around here in my opinion.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Great show .lots of lowridingpatternout 62s
I think I'm keep mines og ....
Lots of Gs with candy...
Great 20 $ chow indoors were it was cool


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*​Cesar Rodriguez reppin the Valle de Coachella always-----*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> One of the cleanest 64's around here in my opinion.


thanks bro....rollerz only....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


TTT Firme Pics Omar.. competition is crazy right??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> TTT Firme Pics Omar.. competition is crazy right??


_*The best part that i helped detail it for the Show The worst is he lives in Cat City hahahahah!!!ALL GOOD THERE HOMIES UNIQUES CC*_


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Battery Rack in the Lincoln almost done...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
NEW PUMPS----------*_


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> NEW PUMPS----------*_


NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> View attachment 670941
> 
> View attachment 670942
> 
> ...


cool i like the dumps dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wats cracking valle.......
some late nite riding from palmas to indio down 111


----------



## CHUCKS64WAG (Jul 11, 2012)

T.T.T.Valle


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:ugh:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

some old pic's


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:banghead:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fabians said:


> :banghead:


Piesa call me 760/851-8118


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the Vegas info ....
wat would I do with out my fellow CV fourm fellow lowrider again ..
.thanks.

Just rite now I wish we had a chapter in walla walla wash n bumfk somewere...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Og premium sportway 13 
TO THE TOP


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*CARNALES UNIDOS "2013" Super Show




*_​


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:ugh:


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/cto/3953093032.html


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ford type solinoids heavy duty 
You can get at autozone ....15 $


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Ford type solinoids heavy duty
> You can get at autozone ....15 $


 :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wat up my fellow lowriders..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

For those of you who like to paint ur rims of podercoat
Might be selling my 88 spoke killer daytons gold lil faed quality rim great for power coating or recroming13×7 reverse 88 spoke ...im trying to be og coming up on some old classisc rims 14 x7 reverse
Pm me


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lets all get new names ...
Fake n shit talk ..
Can't believe we not on top ....car form with no conversation..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP..
POST PIC MY COMPUTER IS DOWN THATS WHY I HAVENT.....


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Lets all get new names ...
> Fake n shit talk ..
> Can't believe we not on top ....car form with no conversation..


Q-vo Claudio how you been big homie...
Oh by the way valley I have a complete Reds pro series pump single dump set up #9 rockford pumphead black prestolite motor black tank $250 obo hit me up if you are interested or for pics


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> Q-vo Claudio how you been big homie...
> Oh by the way valley I have a complete Reds pro series pump single dump set up #9 rockford pumphead black prestolite motor black tank $250 obo hit me up if you are interested or for pics


Wat francisco ..
... just kick it ..work been real buzy. Just did more crome on truck
Trying to keep up wit h the valle .
.....haven't put $$ on my 41 ..
.but did most of my undies in the ese crome
Homie of my has a gas tank n infenders crome for sale. ..
No $$ but he holding for me..


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hell yea homie that's wats up I put a new door and fender on the blazer but haven't put any more$$ in it... been dumping in the Lincoln want to bust out a street car then gonna finish the 88 


beentheredonethat6 said:


> Wat francisco ..
> ... just kick it ..work been real buzy. Just did more crome on truck
> Trying to keep up wit h the valle .
> .....haven't put $$ on my 41 ..
> ...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone doing chrome or got bens number?


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> anyone doing chrome or got bens number?


I know Abel in indio can get chrome done #7604496451... or Ricardo in palm springs is still doing chrome too #7602188538


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> anyone doing chrome or got bens number?


I heard ben closed shop..??? 
Able wit the green monte...
.lifted hydros ..
I heard frank duran takes from city cruisers to chicali..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok thanks


----------



## t top monte (Nov 19, 2012)

melecio in san bernardino clean work hes # 909-251-3693


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> I know Abel in indio can get chrome done #7604496451... or Ricardo in palm springs is still doing chrome too #7602188538


was up panchito


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

t top monte said:


> melecio in san bernardino clean work hes # 909-251-3693


Cool he got his own shop thanks


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Any body going to traffic show we rolling out by 6am
Those trailor king thight up those straps cause my shit moved ...
Driving mines to the show .....see u on the freeway...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Coahella valley lowrider lifestyle. 
TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> Q-vo Claudio how you been big homie...
> Oh by the way valley I have a complete Reds pro series pump single dump set up #9 rockford pumphead black prestolite motor black tank $250 obo hit me up if you are interested or for pics


No but you no of a tilt sterring colm for S type trucks let me no
TO THE TOP
for lowrider trucks


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

streetkingz13 said:


> was up panchito


wat up homie.. wat you workin on right now?. how is everything in SD..


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> No but you no of a tilt sterring colm for S type trucks let me no
> TO THE TOP
> for lowrider trucks


S type?? is it goin on yur truck or the bomb..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> S type?? is it goin on yur truck or the bomb..


The S10 
I'm using my old diff on the 41 5 speed of s10 ..
Hit the freeway on ...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> Q-vo Claudio how you been big homie...
> Oh by the way valley I have a complete Reds pro series pump single dump set up #9 rockford pumphead black prestolite motor black tank $250 obo hit me up if you are interested or for pics


SOLD!!!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHATS UP VALLE..TTT....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> wat up homie.. wat you workin on right now?. how is everything in SD..


im buyin my jefitos 49 Plymouth and im movin back to the valle in 2 weeks


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

messing around with the back n my telescopic cylinder busted n thats what happened.. painted belly 
California Sunshine on the rise..


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

before it snapped wasnt even locked up all the way...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

streetkingz13 said:


> im buyin my jefitos 49 Plymouth and im movin back to the valle in 2 weeks


That's the red one right?? Oh snap moving back!? I knew you would get home sick sooner or later... LOL


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

ABEL760 said:


> WHATS UP VALLE..TTT....


What where you been hiding at homie.?! Hahaha... Wat up Abel??


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> That's the red one right?? Oh snap moving back!? I knew you would get home sick sooner or later... LOL


Hahaha yea i kinda got home sick lol,my wife is startin nursin school in the valle thats why we r movin back


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

streetkingz13 said:


> Hahaha yea i kinda got home sick lol,my wife is startin nursin school in the valle thats why we r movin back


Alright homie that's good..


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

CHICHI62 said:


> messing around with the back n my telescopic cylinder busted n thats what happened.. painted belly
> California Sunshine on the rise..


 ha ha ha that's right :worship:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

CHICHI62 said:


> before it snapped wasnt even locked up all the way...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage (Nov 26, 2011)

any traffic show pictures from today


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

CHICHI'S 62 "CALIFORNIA SUSHINE"


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

FlacoLibertyVillage said:


> any traffic show pictures from today


Yep lors of them


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Great show traffic lots of diff styles most the same... pattern roofs ect vinal upholatry. Murals of guns girl n 100$ bill.. same...
Good vibe its like a tailgate party besides the dubs there was no euros or transformers 
Trucks stiill rep good thing for bomb trucks .. 
NEW ILLUSIONS REP IN SEVERAL CATEGORY
BOMBS 
TRUCKS
G BODYS
70S
N EVERYBODYS FAV 
IMPALAS
TO THE TOP


----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

V.C T.T.T that 62 looking good


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 Cool pics :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


TO THE TOP..
COCHELA VaLLE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE
LEADERS N FOLLOWERS...


----------



## MANIACO760 (Feb 11, 2013)

MANIACOS TTMFT:machinegun:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wat up..valle ....
Nice weather to be specific we near the pacfic ....
Crusing sat ...night. ..
NEW ILLUSIONS cc we be out there.....

OTT
...


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

What time is cruise night


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

SK DIPPIN said:


> V.C T.T.T that 62 looking good


thanks SK


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

classic68_fastback said:


> What time is cruise night


Sat at 6:00 village market..


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

Indio123 said:


> Sat at 6:00 village market..


 *SUNDAY @ 6pm*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

Whats up Homies
The *LATINOS* kicking it this 
*SUNDAY Aug. 18th *@ *Village Market*
in *NORTH INDIO *at *6pm
Come out *and *Chill...B**ring the Rides*
*Everyones welcome*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> Whats up Homies
> The *LATINOS* kicking it this
> *SUNDAY Aug. 18th *@ *Village Market*
> in *NORTH INDIO *at *6pm
> ...


On sunday after noon should be back in town by then
Just park ing or somesunday drivers also


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


The blvd happens at night sounds good I pass the word
That's like a couple of wks ends straight local car clubs kick it
lowriding crusing in in the valle

TO THE TOP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> [


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

dee?where is u?:dunno:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Gonna be a busy weekend...
TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

MRMONTECARLO said:


> Whats up Homies
> The *LATINOS* kicking it this
> *SUNDAY Aug. 18th *@ *Village Market*
> in *NORTH INDIO *at *6pm
> ...


 can someone lend me a car "preferrably with switches" :roflmao:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Dee?, street kings cc?,


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

Fabians said:


> can someone lend me a car "preferrably with switches" :roflmao:


 zat mean no?


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

any body know where dee from street kings cc is?
:dunno::wave::happysad:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

He's moving to Indio ill let him know your looking for him


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

oh,ok,where was he at somewhat before?i losted touch with primo,but not that importe,just to shoot the masa,:420:,


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

San Diego


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

oh dam,im over in n.c.daygo,:wave:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

Fabians said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's a couple pics from last nights cruise night. Thanks to every one that showed up! :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SK DIPPIN (Aug 30, 2011)

V.C T.T.T


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bad ass pictures :thumbsup:bro


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZ QVO 
TO THE TOP ......
VALLE LOWRIDER LIFE.....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Nice 67 malibu.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> Nice 67 malibu.....


STILL AROUND JUST TORN DOWN ...
LARRYS CRUSING 48 DODGE... GRASIAS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> STILL AROUND JUST TORN DOWN ...
> LARRYS CRUSING 48 DODGE... GRASIAS


Is a clean ride homie, my dad owned a 65 malibu ss back in days gold flakes paint job,hydraulics, true classics and 520's


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

there are currently 10 users browsing this thread (2 members 10 guest)
:thumbsup: to to the the top top


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> Is a clean ride homie, my dad owned a 65 malibu ss back in days gold flakes paint job,hydraulics, true classics and 520's


:machinegun: killing them with that style ....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> :machinegun: killing them with that style ....


We still have it but without hydraulics and wheels and needs a paint and body work but it has new interior...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Was cracking


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> We still have it but without hydraulics and wheels and needs a paint and body work but it has new interior...


Classic stlye it was dressed like 
Great you still have it we got 2 in the club..
Nice n diff low riders


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for bucket seat S10 
Cool to cruz it.. but rides like a truck..
Trying to go custom but confort..
Lmk...


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*THANKS MAD METHOD LOVE THIS SHOT*


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

*Nice pics bro! :thumbsup:*


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Cruisin tonite in Palm Springs... 8pm Home Depot parking lot Gene Autry & Ramon... Head Downtown from there.. Everyone Welcome...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

O T T

DESERT EMPIRE....
LOWRIDER LIFE...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GOODTIMES PASSING BYE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## 79lowbird (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Firme


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Firme show apic from last year show

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=716178&stc=1&d=1378499114


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*ANOTHER SHOT by MAD METHOD DESIGNS!


*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Was cracking
. Viejitos kick back this wk end
Dry hot day in this beautiful wk end 
Desert empire 
OTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone doing taking any chrome soon??


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fabians said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

....

..


.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

? ? ? ?


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

tgif valle Coachella

latino classics


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

damn this page is dead..what happend


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> damn this page is dead..what happend


 2 4 6 8 who do we appreciate. ..
Everybody cheering on fb 
My computer is to slow ...


----------



## PedroViejitos51 (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*HERE'S ANOTHER ONE BY MAD METHOD DESIGNS*


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anyone doing taking any chrome soon??


No one taking chrome??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


TO THE TOP 
THE VALLE COCHELA LOWRIDER LIFE


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Can't afford a computer now...
Soon pics up or may learn how to do it on smart phone. ... nobody putting like that's not a car person...
..........
TO THE TOP FOR LOWRIDER LIFE ESTI LOW.....
CAR FOURM FOR CARS ONLY. .. 
LOWRIDER PARKING ONLY..
..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP 
VALLE COCHELA


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*WHATS UP? WHERES EVERYONE AT? :nicoderm:*


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*SHOUT OUT TO HOMIE ENRIQUE "CALI ORIGINAL" FOR THESE FIRME PICS!* :thumbsup:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Bad ass pics cali


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Got my computer warming up pics lAter. ....

OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

walters lincon


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

desired 10 n javiers mustang rep ing valle cochela east los car show


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ja ja forgot to paste


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

southgate car show rep the valle estilow street low show


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

del valle imperial club chapter back out soon


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THE ESE10 GOT SOME CROME DONE NOW A SHOW LOWRIDER TRUCK


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMARS 59 RAG OUT SOON POSSIBLE NEXT 
LOCAL CAR SHOWS COMIMG UP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

POSTED UP NEW ILLUSIONS AT TRAFFIC CAR SHOW ....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OGs on premiume sportway at traffic car show


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

tony chucos old g body ...the original ...n
NO QUE NO....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SOON OUT ANOTHER OG SIXFOUR SPORT WAY OG BLINDS A SLEEPING CHEVY FOR OVER 25 YRS TIME MACHINE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

3 CHAPTER MEETING ... 90s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

car fourm VALLE COACHELLA 
TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:machinegun: COACHELLA VALLE NUTTING NEW THAT HASENT BEEN DONE 
COCHELA LOWRIDERS GOT HISTORY N FUTURE BAD ASS CARS :machinegun:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT

Another sunny day in the CV.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OTT
CRUZZ IT...


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:scrutinize:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Omar?Dee?, hiyas,


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

53bear said:


>


New illusions cc .
Will support desert mirage sports n Oldies cc.
See u homies there
TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Comp or 520s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

520s or computer


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT
7 days with no posts???
Where is everyone at?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Computer to keep this fourm OTT or 520s for the new staight lace zienth to look good on the blvd


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Computer is bad turtle 
To slow to post save 1 pic takes 3 hrs


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Computer it is only cause my kids need for school...
OTT FOR MY KIDS EDUCATION


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> 520s or computer


520's claudillo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> del valle imperial club chapter back out soon


those were the days and primos truck on bottom before it got done up radical..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> 520's claudillo


I'm a do both ... 520s cokers fir the ese when driven those 
Tires were out


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Back from la gente car show. .last time I went there was 96 show was much bigger ... was goid git a great spot people watch ....
TO THE TOP FoR VALLE CAR CLUBS REP in imperial ...show support ...get support ....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> those were the days and primos truck on bottom before it got done up radical..


Those days were great ..glad as a lowrider got to experience
Lowriding like that......
Politics.....drama all that small shows are better


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

was good to see u bro and as always your pictures are always badddd ass keep up the great work :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> was good to see u bro and as always your pictures are always badddd ass keep up the great work :thumbsup:


Gracias Brother see you out there soon-


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP
COCHELA VALLEY....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP
COCHELA VALLEY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Get down homie in that impala making it his car pic of finish
Patterns? N phone # of painter always good to know a great
Painter that likes $$$$$/


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

To the top COCHELA VALLE


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

City Cruisers and my 83 Lincoln at Trunk or Treat at Truman Elementary


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 whoa that chrome is nice triple dipped? nice patterns


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Get down homie in that impala making it his car pic of finish
> Patterns? N phone # of painter always good to know a great
> Painter that likes $$$$$/


_*
Danny Chawps 602 754-7205*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

Jesse's Bomb and Cutlas photos by me 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> Danny Chawps 602 754-7205*_


;-)


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Whens the rollerz show??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Got my computer ...pics of 
VALLE LOWRIDER ESTiLow ..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP
.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Asta ariba......
Valle Cochela


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

I GOT YOUR CALL HOMEY...IM CALLING YOU BACK AND ITS BUSY....GET AT ME WHEN YOU CAN....


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/bear_pools_53/10844013716/" title="497 by Bear 1953, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3683/10844013716_3be0485e45_o.jpg" width="360" height="480" alt="497"></a>


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

IMG369 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## 53bear (Apr 14, 2011)

785 by Bear 1953, on Flickr


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wat up 
READY FOR LOWRIDER WK END.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

How about crusing after wards down 111 
From Coachella to indio to palmas


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

In majority we are not minority....
TO THE TOP ..FOR CAR SHOWS N CLUBS THAT SUPPORT CAR SHOWS ..

..
LETS SHOW THE ART SIDE OF LOWRIDERS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Puez Qvo looking good VALLE LOWRIDERS Cultura


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


1 out of every 6 lowriders. Is A TRUCK ....
LOWRIDER FARM WORK SINGLE CAB REAL TRUCKS
NICE PICS...
ASTA ARIBA VALLE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RoyTorres (Nov 20, 2013)

*Oldies C.C. Valle Coachella Car Show Fundraiser Feb 22, 2014.*

Hope to see you in the Valley for the Oldies C.C. Valle Coachella in February.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ CC NIGHTMARE 66


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fresh Paint!!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> Fresh Paint!!


COOL....WHERE YOU AT HOMEBOY....


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

ABEL760 said:


> COOL....WHERE YOU AT HOMEBOY....


 im here homie still tryin to keep it goin... where you been??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> STREETKINGZ CC NIGHTMARE 66


Who did interior?


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

The first trailer to my up and coming documentary City Cruisin' which is a on the City Cruisers of Coachella Valley it is set to release hopefully some time next year hope you enjoy and thank you .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Who did interior?


Victor https://www.facebook.com/victor.moreno.39904181?fref=ts


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> im here homie still tryin to keep it goin... where you been??


IM HERE HOMEY JUST DOING THE USUAL AND STAYING BUSY BRO.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> Fresh Paint!!


lookin good panchito


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Victor https://www.facebook.com/victor.moreno.39904181?fref=ts


This guy used to live in cat city?


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's a little something I just got done restoring,for all my ford lovers out there


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

ABEL760 said:


> IM HERE HOMEY JUST DOING THE USUAL AND STAYING BUSY BRO.


 Let Me Know When You Got Time To Lay Down Some Striping??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> This guy used to live in cat city?


No idea


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> Let Me Know When You Got Time To Lay Down Some Striping??


IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY.....IM READY WHENEVER BRO...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

ABEL760 said:


> IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY.....IM READY WHENEVER BRO...


I will be hitting you soon...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

*Putting this out to the Coachella Valley...*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ala-glasshouse-tickets-20-click-see-info.html


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RoyTorres (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks Omar! Hope to see you out at the Oldies C.C. Car Show at the Desert Mirage High School. :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm also printing pictures 11x18 and banners any size hit me up for prices 760 863-6865 Omar


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> tttquot.  sweet pics,& rides will u & the family b at the tamale festival!!!!:dunno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > tttquot.  sweet pics,& rides will u & the family b at the tamale festival!!!!:dunno:
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

eres cabron wey!!!!!!1 thanks for sharing all the nice pics of these beutifull ranflas!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> eres cabron wey!!!!!!1 thanks for sharing all the nice pics of these beutifull ranflas!!!!!


It's not hard when the Valle has so many clean ranflas Gracias Profe-


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo67 said:


> TTT


WHERE YOU BEEN LOKO.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

The City Cruisers at Rollerz Only Toy Drive


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 nice


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT



There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

OMAR TRECE 
latinoclassics+


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OFFICIAL FLYER HERE WE GO...IF U NEED PRE REGS HIT ME UP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Firme pic ...
maybe not trophy winner but most drivers.

Cruz it or sell...
Yep sell it if it don't run for 20miles


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Defently drivers is wat I meant...
TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> OFFICIAL FLYER HERE WE GO...IF U NEED PRE REGS HIT ME UP


Sounds like a plan.. 
TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Got ne a lab top ...pic once I figure out ..how to dowload.. time to keep CV fourm on top.....
Since the 70s 
Coachella valley lowrider life .


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PUEZQVO


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE MARCH 2 VOLLEY BALL HORSE SHOE TATTOS GET YOU MEMORIAL TATOOES 
FUCK CANCER


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COACHELA VALLEY LOWRIDER ESTLOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CRUSING THE VALLE IS HOW WE END UP OUR SUNDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lol


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank's to all pics up soon---


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Crazy. ..the valle lowriders getting together ..any giving wk. N you get ...
TRUCKS BOMBS IMPALAS 70S LOWRIDERS Gs oh yea an a couple of trailer kings. (Show cars).


TO THE TOP COCHLEA VALLEY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Thank's to all pics up soon---


;-) coo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

TTT
Street Kings Putting it Down!! Sorry I couldn't be out there but looks like there will be a next year huh? Keep up the firme pics omar!! :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

posted up at the park


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

*Great turn out !!*


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONScc at st kings show 201# great way to start yr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

rgarcia15928 said:


> OFFICIAL FLYER HERE WE GO...IF U NEED PRE REGS HIT ME UP


TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*LINE THEM UP VALLE-----*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ob619sd (Jul 11, 2010)

http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/cto/4280724227.html
Won't last long...
Sweet glasshouse 75


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Hiyas skc.c.!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*LINE THEM UP VALLE-----*_


Thanks omar


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*LINE THEM UP VALLE-----*_


THEY CHANGE THE LOCATION BEYOND OUR CONTROL 
STILL GONA HAPPEN LOOKS LIKE ITS GONA BE AT SHADOW
HILLS HIGH SCHOOL. ON MARCH 8. HOPE WE GET SUPPORT
XLUB TALKING ABOUT NOY GIVING ALL MONEY WE MAKE
AN GIVING SOME TO FELLOW LOWRIDERS THAT ARE GOING THRU
HARD TIMES DEALING WITH THIS SICKNESS AGAIN THANKS AN HOP
WE SHOW LOWRIDERS UNITED FOR A GREAT CAUSE

AN FUCK CANCER


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*LINE THEM UP VALLE-----*_


TO THE TOP


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*LINE THEM UP VALLE-----*_


TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


faltó el SK 686 chapter....


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

We will be there to support the cause bro I'm sure everyone on here has some friend or family member that it has affected T.T.T


beentheredonethat6 said:


> THEY CHANGE THE LOCATION BEYOND OUR CONTROL
> STILL GONA HAPPEN LOOKS LIKE ITS GONA BE AT SHADOW
> HILLS HIGH SCHOOL. ON MARCH 8. HOPE WE GET SUPPORT
> XLUB TALKING ABOUT NOY GIVING ALL MONEY WE MAKE
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> faltó el SK 686 chapter....


_*
Quien son esos no yegan a Indio!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> Quien son esos no yegan a Indio!!!*_


 jajajaja la pinchi migra no deja pasar sin permiso .... :-D


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CANT POST SOMTHNG WRONG WITH DATA BASE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


NEW ILLUSION cc will be there suporting youth sports


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

st1984 said:


> We will be there to support the cause bro I'm sure everyone on here has some friend or family member that it has affected T.T.T


thanks will keep the valle posted going to a meeting with cancer relay organiser.. on thursday stay tune 
valle cochela lowrider


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

reping the valle at traffic sho 
NEW ILLUSIONS cc


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

members from dhs n 1000 palms crusing indio going towards palmas


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*A Couple City Cruisers cruised by my pad for a quick photoshoot I'm always down to shoot hit me up!*_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sergios 79 
n 
the ese10


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SHOLOWS HOLDING UP THE WALL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LINED UP ON DISPLAY VALLE LOWRIDERS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

KICKIN IT OLD SCOOL AT HE CARWASH


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*LINE THEM UP VALLE-----*_


NEW DATE SAT MARCH 8 AT SHADOW HILLS HIGH SCOOL 
TATTOO PARTY TO RAISE MONEY FOR CANCER ON THE FEB 9 TATTOO ARTIST WILL DONATE MONEY FROM PARTY 
TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*LINE THEM UP VALLE-----*_


TO THE TOP FOR TEAM NEW ILLUSIONS PART OF TEAM LOWRIDER CLUBS HOT RODS EUROS MOTORCYCLES TRUCKS ...THANKS FOR SUPPORT


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> sergios 79
> n
> the ese10


:thumbsup:*ANY MORE PICS OF THE 79?*


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

To the top


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

*DON'T FORGET EVERYONE MARCH 23RD THE CITY CRUISERS' INDIO SUPER SHOW*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

Is that a street kings car ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes Sir


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

You can pick any color.. but as long as is black....
Henry Ford


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Baby les cruise away crome here.........
Smokey Robinson. ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Mustang Sally better slow your mustang down......
CCR


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Cruz it or sell it......
garage art.....
beentheredonethat6


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COCHELA LOWRIDER ES T Low......
TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Made you look ...lol
OTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Banners


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

toy drive


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

saboba casino


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

STREET TATOO VALLE ESTLOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*LINE THEM UP VALLE-----*_


STANDING BY SHOULD STILL BE ON THE 8 OF MARCH NEW MANAGEMENT AT CANCER SOCITY N WE REQUEST 80 PLUS PARKING AT SHADOW HILLS PRINCIPLE HAS NOT OK IT
WORKINK ON CAT CITY HIGH OR FANTASY CASINO HOPE TO GET SUPORT THANKS AGAIN 


FUCK CANCER NOT ALL MONEY MADE WILL BE FOR RELAY FOR LIFE IF WE GET GOOD TURN OUT LOCAL LOWRIDERS MAY GET SOME MONEYS AGIAN THANKS LOOKING FOWARD TO SUPPORT KEEP ON LOWRIDING


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS cc kick it with local clubs palmas style


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS cc posted up at st kings car show
TO THE TOP VALLE LOWRIDER ESTILOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CRUZ IT OR SELL IT
NEW ILLUSIONS cc


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CRUZ IT OR SELL IT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CRUZ IT OR SELL IT........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THE BADDEST PIC RITE HERE .....ARM RESTING ON THE WINDOW AN ENJOY WAT A CAR IS MENT FOR ......
CRUZ IT OR SELL IT........
TO THE TOP


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

http://[URL=http://s1354.photobucke...FilmCo/RicksMonte_zps86029df0.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

http://[URL=http://s1354.photobucke.../LRSFilmCo/63Open_zps816c8087.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

http://[URL=http://s1354.photobucke...ilmCo/JuliosCaddy_zps3c089d6e.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE PICS BRO


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Team ..New Illusions. 
Hosting a tattoo party..tattoo ARTIST will DONATE a percentage to CANCER. ..thanks pass the word big small TATTOOS ..sunday FebRUARY 9 
#760 449 7913 for appointments n direction in LQ
thanks 


Fuck CANCER. ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

To the top 
Valle COCHELLA lowrider life


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Bad news no show when Relay for life will have there event in march...team new illusion will be there support show up by alumninate candles 
for great cause


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Tattoo party a successful. .money to be DONATE to relay for life..team New Illusions cc


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Great news ..car show 
For Relay for life.. in may 

Going throw back car show at lake cahilla.
good good support from out of town hope to gat the same from locals.....Stay tune for flyer ..if all good $$
Will also help out local lowrider brothers to help..
support a great cause. ..
TO THE TOP




FUCK CANCER


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CRUSING not a crime



Cruz it or sell it


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*A LIL SOMETHING FROM 2014 

*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
VALLE DE COACHELLA IN YUMA AZ*_


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Straight 66 said:


> :h5:


_*Ya Sabes puro Valle de Coachella*_


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Enjoy My Pics Raza!!!!!!!

*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*CITY CRUISERS Car Show around the corner.....LINE 'EM UP! :thumbsup:*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Familia Grafix Supporting all local Car Shows and a full Sponsor *_


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## Low-and-slow49 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone know who works on straight sixes. I need lifters adjusted and timing done.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

OMAR TRECE 
48rag ??????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

a lil sumthing


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD BROTHER


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

PICS FROM CITY CRUISERS SHOW, FAMILIA & ADICTS SHOW UP ON MY SITE CLICK LINK TO CHECK THEM OUT

http://javib760.wix.com/javib


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Lookin Good Omar' :h5:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

adrians 66 looking good...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

city crusiers


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

save the date may 17 wash them rides n take a cruz to the lake.......team NEW ILLUSIONS BBQ N SHOW FLYER SOON....


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

CHICHI62 said:


> View attachment 1162594
> a lil sumthing


Hella Clean Louie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS64WAG (Jul 11, 2012)

TTT VALLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

bring your bbqs n lowriders crusie to the lake family day .... proceds money rasied will be donated to a family dealing with cancer... gives us there name theb club will vote who we donate n hep out lowriders fighting cancer...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1978 lowrider... Gs up


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

show cars


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

crusing indio blvd is how ended our sunday afternoon


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

POCO LOCO ONLY BOMB CRUSING REAL DRIVER THRU OUT ATZLAN


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

One thing I found as a Rider is that there isn't a lot of art out there that captures the culture of our movement and represents the streets where it came from... So I made it myself! Fine out for the riders. Decorate the walls of your house, shop, or Man-cave with pieces we can relate to... www.MagChop.com offers Urban fine art gallery wrapped on high quality stretched canvas. Framed lithographs, and T-shirts coming soon!


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


beentheredonethat6 said:


> TO THE TOP


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

??


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

??


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> TO THE TOP


TO THE TOP GOOD RESPONSE FROM OUT OF TOWN ...
FK CANCER 
THANKS FOR SUPPORT....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Straight 66 said:


> :thumbsup:


SEE YOU GUYS THERE.. THANKS FOR SUPORT ..TO THE TOP OG CLUBS FROM VALLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

back yard built


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> TO THE TOP


. Come an enjoy lowrider bbq n show n family events car club v club events
money raised will be to raise money for cancer families..
next yr date already booked with indio relay for life..hope to see 
u there ...
LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME ..
THE PARK WILL CHARGE ADMISSION. .DONATIONS TO ENTER 
EVENTS WILL BE ASKED FIRST COME ON DASH PLACS WE WILL BE
GIVEN WITH DONATION 

AWARDS FOR BEST OF 30 trophys 
.best of lowrider raza MAKING a difference. ..
thank you roll in 8 am events will start at 10.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

? any pic from the lake !


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

great succses at the team new illusions bbq at the lake raised good money which this yr will be donated to a local famila that is dealing n strugling with this decease 
NEW ILLUSIONS WOULD LIKE TO THANKS THE LOCAL CAR CLUBS THAT MADE THE LAKE THE COOLEST PLACE TO BE..
HERES SOME PIC FOR THOSE THAT .........


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BEST OF SHOW PEOPLE CHOICE N BEST LOWRIDER ..PEGASUS 65 BIG RESPECT ALL THE WAY FROM COMPTON TO SUPPORT....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ON 3 CADDY .....AN A LIL HOPPING AT THE LAKE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THERE ARE CURENTY 2 MEMBERS N 5 THAT JUST GOT NOTIFED ...MESSAGE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

DATE SET FOR NEXT YR AN SPOT RESERVED .. .AGAIN THANK THOSE LOCALS THAT SUPPORT LOCALS CLUBS .. THAT MAKE A DIFFERANCE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP 
CAR CLUBS SUPORTING LOCAL CLUBS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

YOU GET OLD WHEN YOU STOP HAVING FUN


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SINCE THE 80s PUTTING DOWN HAPPENINGS N SUPPORTING LOCAL CAR CLUBS 
LEADERS DONT FOLLOW 
CRUZ IT OR SELL IT


----------



## MC-IV-LIFE (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> BEST OF SHOW PEOPLE CHOICE N BEST LOWRIDER ..PEGASUS 65 BIG RESPECT ALL THE WAY FROM COMPTON TO SUPPORT....


whoa george's 65 is nice


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations to the new illusions for nice show


----------



## jgraza17 (Dec 28, 2012)

What's up Valle! If anyone knows a person who does wiring, trying to get my 1964 impala rewired..I got the American auto wire kit. Let me know. Send PM.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

jgraza17 said:


> What's up Valle! If anyone knows a person who does wiring, trying to get my 1964 impala rewired..I got the American auto wire kit. Let me know. Send PM.


Hit up efrin that foo does everything


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OTT


----------



## TAT2JAVI (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT FOR THE VALLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

To the top to the hottest place in California. .
Coachella VALLE
lowrider hot..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1968


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

qvo


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

cruz it or sell it


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

48 dodge


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

royal village cc


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

primos valle


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

76 n62


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

cool like that


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

valle coachela


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

leaders dont follow


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

What's up valle, I got some hydro parts up for grabs, all parts are new and never been installed hit me up if interested Jesse (760) 413-1551


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THEM...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

There is currently 1 member n 0 guess


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Any pics of sat sat cruz..
im mean hang out..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread (1member and 3 guess)


----------



## MANIACO760 (Feb 11, 2013)

TTT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

SHADOW HILLS "LITTLE KNIGHTS" FOOTBALL SHOW COMING
UP AT SHADOW HILLS HIGH SCHOOL..THEY GOT A FEW FOOD VENDORS THIS YEAR ...COME OUT AND SUPPORT FOR OUR LOCAL KIDS....


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

ABEL760 said:


> SHADOW HILLS "LITTLE KNIGHTS" FOOTBALL SHOW COMING
> UP AT SHADOW HILLS HIGH SCHOOL..THEY GOT A FEW FOOD VENDORS THIS YEAR ...COME OUT AND SUPPORT FOR OUR LOCAL KIDS....


Got the Flyer?? or Date??


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sundays COACHELLA VALLY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BBQ CRUSIE CV ESTILOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CADDYS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> SHADOW HILLS "LITTLE KNIGHTS" FOOTBALL SHOW COMING
> UP AT SHADOW HILLS HIGH SCHOOL..THEY GOT A FEW FOOD VENDORS THIS YEAR ...COME OUT AND SUPPORT FOR OUR LOCAL KIDS....


TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ITS THE BOMB


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CRUZING THE PARKS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:Cruz it 
Oh sell it


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Made u look


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

this wk end in rialto ..... it was fkn hot


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

the rebel.... cruz it


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSUIONS cc sunday drive nice cars lots of hoppers ,,,,,


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

59 rag!!!?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> 59 rag!!!?


Yep. Soon out 65 rag 59 rag 62 rags..an SoME bombs..
nutting looking like lowrider magazine STUFF. .overmake up
out.
just some
Crusiers rides. .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

crusie night


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

cruz nite ...phone camera..camera phone died...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> cruz nite ...phone camera..camera phone died...


Clean rides... Bad ass malibu


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> Clean rides... Bad ass malibu


:thumbsup: cruz it...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

coahella valley fryday nights.....


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> coahella valley fryday nights.....


Watcha!!! Rollin Hard!!! TTT Firme pics Claudio


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COACHELA LOWRIDING...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

O T T
crusing sat


----------



## CHUCKS64WAG (Jul 11, 2012)

T.T.T


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

DONT KNOW HOW TO DELETE PICS LOL


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> DONT KNOW HOW TO DELETE PICS LOL


on the pic you post theres an edit button click it and it'll give you an option of deleting


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> on the pic you post theres an edit button click it and it'll give you an option of deleting


 thanks .. wAT UP ALL GOOD..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CRUSING WITH THE BIKERS PALMSPRINGS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THERE ARE CURRENTLY 4 USERS BROWSING THIS TREAD 1 MEMBER 
MADE YOU LOOK...
LAY IT LOW TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> CRUSING WITH THE BIKERS PALMSPRINGS


CRUSING BEST WAY TO ENJOY UR RANFLA....
TO THE TOP


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> CRUSING WITH THE BIKERS PALMSPRINGS[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thats right TTT For the rides that drive!!!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DabB4Ridin (Oct 26, 2014)

Lo Nuestro was crackin last night


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

post pics


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice pics omar :thumbsup:


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

O T T 
VALLE.


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

FYI VALLEY Ovi from the LATINO 's is selling the 65 rag top $ 19.000


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Malibu67 (Jan 2, 2012)

2004 chevrolet silverado1500
130k miles V8 good condition
extended cab z71 pickup 4x4
flow master 
asking 7,800 or best offer


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

<img src="https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10665387_706395066104429_373278886631236839_n.jpg?oh=9ba1c68fa50c228dc95e2c345d0ec7be&oe=551B3D60">


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey homies does anybody know when that picnic in Palm Springs goes down?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> Hey homies does anybody know when that picnic in Palm Springs goes down?


A Soon as the flyer comes out i'll post it !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> A Soon as the flyer comes out i'll post it !


Saturday Nov 29 11am flyer is on coachella valley facebook page


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> Hey homies does anybody know when that picnic in Palm Springs goes down?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> cruzit ..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

JESS UP SHOW ALL GM


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CHEVY used trucks n cars


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

a pair of 60s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

70s S T LOW....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

crusier 1976


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

keep on trucking.... CV PICK UPS TOTHE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SHO LOWS LEANING LIKE CHOLOWS..
KEEP IT FAMILIA ES T LOW...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

THE HEART BEAT ...CRUSING YESTURDAYS CHEVROLET....
CRUZ IT.... OR SELL IT...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP..... COME KICK IT N CRUZ IT .COCHELA VALLEY LOWRIDING ... 
O T T


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

there are currently 4 users browsing this thread.... crusing the internet


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

[/URL
CRUSING COCHELA VALLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ANY GIVEN SUNDAY CRUSING THE PARKS... CV ES T LOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LAS BIKLAS EN EL VALLE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

LOWRIDING N HOT RODDING SATURDAY MORNING COFFEE...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

67 MALIBU CRUSIER.....760


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1 OUT 5 AUTO ALWAYS A PICK UP....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SOME OF THE LUXURY SIDE COCHELA VALLE ES T LOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SUNDAYS VALLE CRUSING...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OTT

LET KICK IT N CRUZ IT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT ..


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

A couple shots I did in a photo shoot during City Cruisers Indio Super Show this year thank you to the Latino Classics for allowing me to use their cars for these pictures.


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

A couple of pics of Cruzr54


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> A Soon as the flyer comes out i'll post it !


Ok homie cool and there's something going down the 29 at Ruth hardy park?


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> OTT
> 
> LET KICK IT N CRUZ IT


TTT


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> Ok homie cool and there's something going down the 29 at Ruth hardy park?


Yes New Illusions CC. Kick Back and Cruise Saturday Nov.29 11am at Ruth Hardy Park in Palm Springs.... Flyer is on our Coachella Valley Lowriding Page on Facebook


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> Yes New Illusions CC. Kick Back and Cruise Saturday Nov.29 11am at Ruth Hardy Park in Palm Springs.... Flyer is on our Coachella Valley Lowriding Page on Facebook


Cool homie gracias


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

valle style 
the line up


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

street kings


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

hop it


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

hop it


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

posted up at the park


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

monte


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks all those that crusied n bbq till the next happening


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Some of the trophies for the Event!*_


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## DirtySavage (Dec 5, 2014)

That red cutty's Too hard!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*KANDY AND CHROME In the Valle de Coachella shooting a Street Kingz Lifers Ride stay tuned One of the Best in the Game!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Street Kingz and Queenz Familia*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

fool2 said:


>





OMAR TRECE said:


>


LOTS OF PAINTERS......:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Street Kingz and Queenz Familia*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## MANIACO760 (Feb 11, 2013)

MANIACOS TTMFT 2015 WE GUNNA BUST OUT AGAIN


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

happy new yrs NEW ILLUSIONS at the majesics picnic..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


TIGHT!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


OTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Glad CV forum back on TOP....let's get the real lowriders forum going again.. Got my bed an other parts painted ..redoing hydros ..Crome undies differential calipers an other goodies .. undecided murals or patterns ..pics later maybe


----------



## MANIACO760 (Feb 11, 2013)

2015 MANIACOS TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

front end frday


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

front end fryday


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

F E F


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

F E F


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

F E F


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MOVING along ... lowriding with skirts.. instaling suspension lil reinforcing stress points ''......keeping drivable 
cruz it or sell it


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

there are curently 8 users browsing this tread


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS C.C on tha come back 2k15


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

MANIACO760 said:


> View attachment 1533537
> 2015 MANIACOS TTT


:thumbsup:looks sick is that blood?


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

City Cruisers at the La Quinta Chamber of Commerce Car Show


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice Pics:thumbsup:


----------



## MANIACO760 (Feb 11, 2013)

TTMFT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

O T T


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Just so we keep this page going I'm posting Yuma Pics so we can all go next year!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Just so we keep this page going I'm posting Yuma Pics so we can all go next year!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKLIFE

























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MY FIRST POST WAY BACK WHEN!!!







OMAR TRECE said:


> MY X RIDES GOT A 67 CAMARO IN THE WORKS!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

Get ready Coachella Valley March 22nd Indio Super Show is coming practically 2 weeks away


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

From todays meeting of City Cruisers Coachella Valley and Blythe chapters


----------



## loredwi (Mar 6, 2012)

*MARCH 22ND. THIS COMING UP SUNDAY

**
*


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Citycruiserscc Hop If you didn't go to this show you missed out WATCH IN 720 or 1080p


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

T T T


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS CC @ CITY CRUSIERS CAR show good show lots old scool style rides till nex yrr herse a few pis i took


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

top fav


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

regal


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

first place original my venice beach ride ..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

lolos hopper New Ilusions cc .. suprise didnt see more local hoppers


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CLEANING GETTING POINTS ALL OPEN HOOD TRUNK POSSING 3


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

PICTURES OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN ...
BUMPER 
BEST PLACE TO SHOW UP LOCALS AN SHOW WAT U GOT CITY CRUSIERS CAR SHOW..
BUMPER !!!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BAJITOS LOWRIDERS ATTHE CAR SHOW SUPPORT UR LOCAL CLUB HAPPENNINGS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OGs n some Gs under C V SKY LINE


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SUPPORTTING LOCAL AN PUTTING OUT HAPPenings NEW ILLUSIONS cc


----------



## t top monte (Nov 19, 2012)

GOOD TIME @ THE AZ SUPER SHOW 2015


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP..
Wat up Valle COCHLEA....


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pics from the city cruisers & street kingz show on http://javierbotello.squarespace.com check'em out


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Any gbody for sale ?? I have a homie with cash in hand text me with pics ,location and price (760)899-4144 im in Blythe


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> TTT


call me same # i have


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

lets go crusing... OTT ....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OG east valle COCHELA.... nutting dirty about it ...NUTTING BUT A BUNCH OF OGs

TO THE TOP


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

SICCMADE CUSTOMS
THE NUMBER IS 760-610-4700
IF YOU NEED SOME OF THIS GET AT ME....



LOUIE 62 ARMS
[
/URL]
[URL=http://s271.photobucket.com/user/1ABEL760/media/Picture1160.jpg.html]


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> call me same # i have


GOT NEW PHONE AND LOST ALL CONTACTS..GET AT ME AT 760-610-4700


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

SOME CHROME YOU MIGHT OF SEEN OUT HERE...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

HERE IS SOME PINSTRIPING IVE DONE OUT HERE IN THE VALLEY..




EVEN DID SOME LACE FOR A FRIEND..


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

SOME RANDOM SHIT AROUND THE GARAGE..


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

HERES FOR ALL MY NINER HOMEYS....STRAIGHT FROM MY GARAGE...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

there is currently 1 user browsing this thread (1 member and 0 guest .....


TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OTT..
..
... TRAFFIC carchow. .
Line then up who's driving the lowrider. .
Who's towing..the show car...
........
TO THE TOP ..760 LOWRIDER. .


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

puez qvo ... crusing to la gente show leave around 7 breakfast in brole then the show.. who down lets cruz......


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

the VALLE IN ONTARIO


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

latinos


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

O T T


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wats up cochela Valley. . .. .
.to the top for street cars that pack car shows .....
... ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

There is currently one member currently browsing the cochela Valley fourm ..
Everyone else waiting for an offensive post


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wat up COCHELA VALLE POST UR JUNK OR SHOW GARAGE ART


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

TTT whats up claudio


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> TTT whats up claudio


 Cruzing the original lowrider site..
No fiid pictures bo duck lips ...no selfies ..cars only...
O T T.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Lol thats right... I need to learn how to post pics


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> Lol thats right... I need to learn how to post pics


 Yep.. It takes to long .photobucket transfer. .an I don't want to learn do do it in all the electronic we have .. 
Started reading .. So now I'm reading more.. Lol....


TO THE TOP Valle cochlea LOWRIDER LIFESTYLES


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

gatting laid in the 760


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

64 in the 760 locked up


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

chicali 1st 70s an 3rd trucks


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

CV pickups


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

crusing,,,,, in the 760


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

reds G ride


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

the barrio


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

yep 1 or two keps the doctor away T T T


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

OTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Good show city cruisers ..pictures later ..posted first on face..
...TO THE TOP


----------



## ridingsolo (Mar 2, 2016)

where are the city cruisers show pics


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

city crusiers show


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MORE PICS LATER 
TO THE TOP:machinegun:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

jackson scool show


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

32 yrs still going planning happenig soon,,,,,


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SOLD


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

\
\


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

https://scontent-sjc2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/15110525_1147018062042125_2229767856752868773_o.jpg


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

4


----------

